#kubuntu-devel 2006-02-13
<LeeJunFan> Riddell: don't suppose you've got konversation .19 for breezy w/ 3.5.1? It doesn't like going back and forth between that vers on dapper and breezy's version, which I run into switching to breezy so I can print.
<Hobbsee> hmmm....looks like everyone works on the ndiswrapper-utils package at random
* Hobbsee cheers at the state of linux wireless
<bobesponja> hey all
<bobesponja> my qt4 program segfaults since I upgraded libmysql on draper
<bobesponja> it displays some mysql data in a qtableview, I had some doubt weather it was my code or the lib so i did a test program that display mysql users in a qtableview and it does segfault all the time
<bobesponja> here it is http://p80.free.fr/basicmysql.tar.bz2
<bobesponja> could someone confirm it?
<bobesponja> you can modify connection.h to change the mysql pqssword password
<bobesponja> anyone? :)
<Tonio_> hi ;)
<jjesse> hi
<Hobbsee> hey
<Tonio_> about to finish the testing kubuntu-default-settings..........
<Tonio_> but I did so many changes that it'll be very long to write the changelog ;)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> type quickly :P
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: want a summary the list? just wait...
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> may as well just type the entire list in here, tehn copy paste
<Tonio_> I added an entry in K menu for konqueror filemanagement profile in system, revued completly the font sizing for all applications, modified kickerrc, settings of kopete, konversation, knotes, added a default config for knemo (waiting for main inclusion), modified again konquerors settings,changed the kdm theme, ksplash theme, added adept on kicker by default, added the printing submenu to K menu.....
<Tonio_> plus many more little improvement
<jjesse> did kappfinder get removed from dapper?
<Tonio_> jjesse: dunno, I don't use dapper
<Hobbsee> nice!
* Hobbsee likes kappfinder
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: the idea is that there are many settings people will all have to do...
<Hobbsee> very true
<Hobbsee> what's the kdm theme like nwo?
<Tonio_> for example about everyone using konversation wants it in the systray.... so that's better to preconfigure it....
<Hobbsee> hehe - not in my book, but yeah
<Tonio_> the rare people that don't want it can of course change that after....
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: the kdm ?
<Tonio_> let me show you ;)
<Hobbsee> ok
<Tonio_> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=29331
<Tonio_> simply lovely !
<Tonio_> and the splash http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=29426
<Tonio_> the only problem is that moodin isn't in main for the moment.... Riddell is waiting for main inclusion to add a dep for it on kubuntu-desktop
<Tonio_> otherwise I will have to change that.......
<Hobbsee> nice!
<jjesse> Riddell: apply the kubuntu stylesheet to the quickguide plase
<Tonio_> allee: ping ?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: if you have any suggestions for the settings, or things that you found on the default profile that can be changed, plz tell me ;)
<Hobbsee> in all of kde?
<Hobbsee> *thinks*
<Tonio_> yep
<Tonio_> I don't have the perfect feeling you know, all suggestions are welcome :)
<jjesse> can someone add kubuntu to the default openoffice org dictionary, i find that silly :)
<Hobbsee> can we have the proper oo.o icons?  the other ones are very unsaturated and dull
<Hobbsee> much easier to differentiate by colour
<Tonio_> jjesse: ho my god you're right !! haha ;)
* Hobbsee wonders when the last time she was using default settings way
<Hobbsee> hehe!
<Tonio_> jjesse: I can do that in kubuntu-default-settings
<jjesse> kubuntu and ubuntu should be in the dictionary :)
<Tonio_> jjesse: anyway shouldn't that be a global ubuntu change ?
<jjesse> i have no idea, was just working in OO today nad noticed it
* Tonio_ thinks about posting a bug for this, instead of hacking the settings
* freeflying hope kubuntu may use koffice as default
* Hobbsee means to test the debs she made of that, but deleted them instead
<Hobbsee> *meant
<Tonio_> freeflying: I thought about that, but really, koffice isn't mature enought for the moment........
<Tonio_> maybe dapper+1 with koffice 1.5
<Tonio_> do you have the feeling that koffice can replace msoffice or OOo ?
<freeflying> Tonio_: iif you don't exchange file with others using msoffice , koffice is perfect now 
<Tonio_> I personnaly tried to replace OOo by koffice, and came back to OOo....
<freeflying> s/iif/if
<Tonio_> freeflying: but....... technically, people are exchanging files most generally
<Tonio_> except if you know linux users only...
<Tonio_> but I agree that to produce files, it is excellent...
<Tonio_> I think koffice on kubuntu isn't compiled with msoffice files support....
<freeflying> but wee can use pdf format for exchange 
<Tonio_> could be interesting to test that compatibility, to try exports etc....
<freeflying> s/wee/we
<Tonio_> freeflying: exporting a spreadshit isn't of any interest.....
<Tonio_> koffice isn't only kword
<freeflying> Tonio_: in my remaster livecd , I remove OOo. and use koffice as default
<freeflying> Tonio_: I see
<Tonio_> freeflying: I personnaly add the authorization to use kubuntu at work, and honnestly, without msoffice files support, it is almost unusable
<Tonio_> but I would be interested to look at the msoffice compatibility..... can be added easilly in the package.... need to talk about that to Riddell 
<Tonio_> if it works quite okay, that would be interesting, indeed
<jjesse> Tonio_: at work i still use windows via a citrix or remote desktop connection just cause of MS  Office compatabitliy and of course the need for Exchange access
<Tonio_> jjesse: exchange can be used via evolution if owa is activated
<freeflying> Tonio_: koffice can not handle msoffice file well now , I don't what will it be ,
<Tonio_> and eventually kontact if you have imap connection authorization....
<Tonio_> jjesse: I personnaly use excahnge with contact, ldap for shared contacts, owa plugin for calendar, and imap for mails
<Tonio_> works like a charm ;)
<Tonio_> the only thing you miss is shared folder, but that's an heresy to use that in exchange....
<Tonio_> file servers are to be used for this
<jjesse> agreed, however sharepoint throws a wrench in things
<jjesse> and my cold storage system for reports off the as/400 requires the .net framework :(
<Tonio_> jjesse: yup, but sharepoint is a pain to publish on the web without isa server......
<Tonio_> I hate that non standard ms webdav implementation
<jjesse> agreed
<Tonio_> jjesse: but there is a solution ;)
<jjesse> tell them to run linux ;)
<Tonio_> pound is able to feet with that crappy implementation for reverse proxying, while squid doesn't really manage....
<Tonio_> I implemented a pound reverse proxy for owa publication on the web, it does an outstanding job !
<jjesse> nice, i use a front-end and back-end exchange server setup that works nicely as well....
<Tonio_> I simply added the msdav option in the source package, and I need to ping the packager about that, cause that should be activated by default I think
<Tonio_> jjesse: do you publish on the web ?
<jjesse> externally?  nope just to vpn subnet
<Tonio_> ahhhhhh ok ;)
<Tonio_> I though you simply put your exchange in front of the web via a reverse nat rule lol
<jjesse> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<Tonio_> about to have an heart attack 
<Tonio_> LOL
<Tonio_> but I must say IIS6 is surprising, very few security falures
<Tonio_> less that apache2 according to bugtrack
<jjesse> i have two exchange servers, front end server runs OWA and receives inbound smtp mail... virus scanning and spam filtering occurs there, then it passes the email to the internal mail server through specified ports in the firewall
<Tonio_> that's not IIS5 for sure
<Tonio_> jjesse: okay ;)
<Tonio_> ho jjesse I'm searching for a quite good antivirus for exchange protection 
<jjesse> i use the trend micro product for exchange
<Tonio_> actually using trend, but I think about changing....
<Tonio_> what are you using ?
<jjesse> lol
<Tonio_> don't tell me norton.......... plz don't tell that
<jjesse> nope trend micro
<jjesse> did you know trend is recommended by the examiners for the FDIC?
<Tonio_> okay, quite good, but updating process doesn't work for me, and their ingeneers are not able to find the solution....... I think about switching to sophos
<Tonio_> seems to be a killer app for exchange
<Tonio_> jjesse: well, I never listen to recommenders......
<Tonio_> isn't dell recommending WinXP ? ^_^
<jjesse> sometimes you have too
<Tonio_> I personnaly prefer to get my own opinion when it's possible
<jjesse> agreed but sometimes the examiners are a pita
<Tonio_> true, but if they are not.....
<jjesse> i totally understand and agree with you
<Tonio_> sometime commercials are honnest, sometime not, and the deal is, how to guess it
<Tonio_> same issue ;)
<Tonio_> trend is good, but they don't provide support for Small Business solutions
<jjesse> dang i was wondering why i'm not getting all those hot chicks when i drink the same beer as the guy who drinks it on tv
<Tonio_> sophos offers 24/7 support for the same price.... thet's a hudge difference to me
<jjesse> that would be nice
<Tonio_> indeed ;)
<jjesse> oh well time for bed, another long day at work tomorrow, nice talking to you
<Tonio_> pleasure jjesse ;) it is rare that we can talk a bit of sysadmin here :)
* Tonio_ is frustrated sometimes :)
<jjesse> and windows sysadmin at that :)
<Tonio_> jjesse: I do both win and lin ;)
<Tonio_> but the facts is that it is so hard making companies using linux........
<jjesse> ah, i only have one linux server right now, trying to get more involved
<Tonio_> I replaced 50% of our win 2003 by ubuntu server !!
<Tonio_> they were not pleased at all when I make the proposal, but now, nobody would even think to come back to win
<jjesse> that's awesome
<Tonio_> the only thing I couldn't replace was exchange/AD
<jjesse> when you are an IT staff of two things take a little longer sometimes
<Tonio_> free groupware solution + openldap are not mature enough
<Tonio_> and I'm so sick listening "we want red hat"
<Tonio_> damn, RH isn't a good distro !!! that has to be said once and for all
<jjesse> the deal with RH is tht it just has the marketing
<Tonio_> novell is quite opkay, or even mandriva server solution, but not RH
<jjesse> and because you pay for it it sounds better
<Tonio_> they have horrible packages, they don't maintain most of them, and no really inovative solution....
<Tonio_> even fedora has a better package management
<jjesse> i haven't used RH since RH 7
<Tonio_> did you know RH still doesn't use yum ?
<Tonio_> they use their old crappy system
<jjesse> red carpet instead?
<Tonio_> what the name ? hum...... don't remember
<jjesse> oh well, gotta head to bed, talk to you later Tonio_
<Tonio_> nite jjesse  :)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: it'd be nice if the settings, stay open in system manager on close option in kwifimanager was selected, in the default settings...
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: okay
<Tonio_> anyway it would be nicer if kwifimanager wouldn't exist at all in my opinion ;)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> well, it makes it easy to see when your connection has dropped out
<Tonio_> knemo does that too :)
<robotgeek> Network Manager rocks for most ppl
<Hobbsee> knemo...didnt see that one...
<Tonio_> robotgeek: yes but the kdefrontend isn't available for our current networkmanager version
<Tonio_> it'll be in dapper+1
<robotgeek> Tonio_: however, the applet (ugly) does work in kde also
<Tonio_> the applet ?
<robotgeek> nm-applet --sm-disable & 
<Tonio_> doesn't it require cvs version of networkmanager ?
<Tonio_> ah this one :)
<robotgeek> hmm, no i was able to use it dapper kubuntu
<Tonio_> hum, okau robotgeek 
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: and how do you run knemo?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: here is the issue :) it requires a bit of configuration (resolved with my kubuntu-settings package)
<Tonio_> go in kde services and start it
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> how long till your settings package?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: in dapper ?
<Tonio_> dunno
<Hobbsee> yes
<Hobbsee> hmm ok, how does one get into kde services?
<Tonio_> I did lots of changes that should be discussed at the kubuntu meeting 02/16
<Hobbsee> excellent :)
<Hobbsee> cos the old settings were terrible, to be frank :P
<Tonio_> some of them may be discussed and rejected....
<Hobbsee> they seemed to make kde look really chunky and horrible...
<Hobbsee> true
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I agree, that's the reason I decided to work on that :)
<Hobbsee> :)
<Tonio_> do you want a screenshot of the default aspect actually ?
<Hobbsee> i'm in system services, in system settings - that where you mean?
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Tonio_> http://www.planetemu.net/temp/dapper.png
<Tonio_> not finished, but that's it
<Tonio_> I think about removing that blue background on kicker, and live it naked, that's pretty better
<Tonio_> and I think the trash on the right isn't the good place.... it has to be the clock
<Tonio_> but where should I put the trash ? thatt's the question :)
<Hobbsee> do you need the trash there?
<Hobbsee> looks much nicer
<Tonio_> hum, yes, that's a ubuntu specific to have the trash in the bars, so I can't/don't want to remove that....
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<Tonio_> I think aout placing it nearby the system applet 
<Tonio_> no ?
* robotgeek upgrades kernel to get back sound
<Tonio_> between system and adept
<Hobbsee> oh, over there...
<Hobbsee> yeah, that probably makes sense for it
<Hobbsee> any chance there's more of an interesting background pic that's got something to do with kubuntu?  it's very blue...
<Hobbsee> and i know i'm a girl, who likes pretty colours, but even so...
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I searched but didn't found something convenient........
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<Tonio_> I have a marvellous green background, but there is no licence on it.....
<Hobbsee> contact the creator?
<Tonio_> I need to see with the guy if we can get a gpl licence on it
<Tonio_> and anyway, that may need to be changed a bit to add kubuntu on it, with the logo and a nice effect
<Tonio_> want to see it ?
<Hobbsee> yes
<Tonio_> http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/24315136/
<Tonio_> that with a few modifications, including a kubuntu logo with a nice effect, could be really beautifull
<Hobbsee> nice!
<Hobbsee> indeed
<Tonio_> and green fits very nice with blue
<Tonio_> I agree that the actual theme is blue with blue on blue
<Hobbsee> i'm starting to sound massively negative here, but i'm aware that green's fairly well associated with suse...
<Hobbsee> yeha - just a little too much blue!
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: bah........ blue is affiliated with mandriva, red with redhat etc....
<Hobbsee> fair enough
<Hobbsee> then go for it :)
<robotgeek> i think we could make it blue pretty easily :)
<Tonio_> I need that wallpaper gpled at the first place ;)
<Hobbsee> true
<Hobbsee> and good point
<robotgeek> m.hoefele@gmx.net
<robotgeek> that's the guys email
<Hobbsee> some nice wallpapers on kdelook
<Hobbsee> http://www.kde-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=34944&file1=34944-1.jpg&file2=&file3=&name=caillou1024
<Hobbsee> like that, but that's a little busy maybe
<robotgeek> Hobbsee: that hurts my eyes :)
<Hobbsee> hey nice!  http://www.kde-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=34933&file1=34933-1.jpg&file2=&file3=&name=Aquarela
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: let me check :)
<Tonio_> to flashy for a default one......
<Tonio_> default one has to be something peacefull and probably not that agressive :)
<robotgeek> Hobbsee: http://robotgeek.no-ip.info/screenshot-2.png 
<Tonio_> even though I personnaly like this one
<robotgeek> i think it's too dark
<Tonio_> robotgeek: are you fine with those big fonts ? just to get the global kde users feeling ;)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: i know, i just found a couple of pretty ones
<Tonio_> robotgeek: I have the same in green there : http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/24315136/
<Tonio_> it is not gpl......
<robotgeek> Tonio_: hmm, it is the same thing, should i contact the author for a license?
<Tonio_> I already thought using it, cause it is beautifull, modern, and not agressive
<Tonio_> robotgeek: that's on my plans ;)
<robotgeek> cool, i'll get back to work on the DesktopGuide
<Tonio_> but if you can do it.... did you change the color by yourself ?
<Hobbsee> that's pretty robotgeek!
<Hobbsee> and i like that font, too
<robotgeek> heh, thanks to kde settings. Right Click -> COnfigure Desktop -> Hue Shift
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<Tonio_> ah okay, you apply a color sheme directly on it ;)
<robotgeek> and i just reduced all fonts by 2 points (they are all defaults)
<Tonio_> hum what am I saying...
<LeeJunFan> I wish more screen art had widescreen offerings.
* robotgeek wants his kernel upgrades
<Tonio_> LeeJunFan: +1
<Tm_T> aergh
<jpatrick> Tm_T: morning to you top
<jpatrick> too*
<Tm_T> ok, Kopete 0.12 has dependency to libortp0 what is in breezy but not in dapper
<Tm_T> so, what we gonna do?
<jpatrick> suffer
<Tm_T> :p
<jpatrick> ;)
<jpatrick> we'll have to get it in Dapper?
<Tm_T> aye, that's what I'm thinking
<Tm_T> there's libortp2 what ofcourse doesn't work
<Tm_T> different abi
<Tm_T> and looks like I had newer ortp0 than in breezy
<Tm_T> so! it WAS in dapper
<jpatrick> :/ .... 
<freeflying> Tm_T: kopete is ok ?
<jpatrick> Riddell: kdmtheme ready: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1690
<freeflying> Tm_T: libortp0 in breezy not in dapper ?
<Tm_T> freeflying: not anymore in dapper
<jpatrick> Riddell: styleclock ready: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1691 :)
* jpatrick works on kmplayer
* Tm_T should be in school
* jpatrick should be in school too
<Tm_T> :p
<Tm_T> wild and rebellious
<jpatrick> Tm_T: I got thrown out cos my parents haven't paid
<Tm_T> freeflying: do you know where all removed packages end up?
<Tm_T> (from dapper repositories I mean)
<freeflying> Tm_T: sorry , I don't know 
<Tm_T> ok
<jpatrick> Tm_T: /dev/null
<Tm_T> jpatrick: I afraid so
<Tm_T> oh well...
* jpatrick loves his pbuilder
<luka74> Tm_T: have you looked in your /var/cache/apt/archives (if it was installed it may be there)
<Tm_T> luka74: ofcourse it's not anymore ;(
<Tm_T> jpatrick: I'll do package without jingle
<Tm_T> so no dependencies to ortp then
<jpatrick> hello Mez 
<Mez> hi
<sealne> can anyone think why lintian might complain about no-copyright-file when debian/copyright exists?
<jpatrick> sealne: 'lintian -i' is your friend
<sealne> ta
<Tm_T> ufff
<Tm_T> ok, here's the problem: I can build Kopete package without ortp0 dependency, but then we loose one of our newest and greatest feature
<Tm_T> I can build package with jingle support, but then... oh, dapper doesn't offer all dependencies \o/
<jpatrick> Tm_T: get the deps into dapper
<Tm_T> jpatrick: how? who I have to push?
<Tm_T> should I send a fanmail to someone? ;)
<jpatrick> MOTU
<Tm_T> one way to go yes
<Tm_T> I don't have a time or skills to maintain those packages + libortp0-dev conflicts with libortp2-dev package
<jpatrick> Tm_T: where can I find libort?
<Tm_T> jpatrick: no idea
<Tm_T> argh, have to go, trying to come back soon ->
<jpatrick> okay, cya
<Tm_T> back
<Tm_T> uh, mail from military, it can be three things: 1) they are asking me back 2) they are ordering me back 3) they are sending me to prison because I'm not back
<Tm_T> let's see what it is...
<Tm_T> phew, 1)
<sealne> jpatrick: any other ideas about the copyright file? linitian i think is complaining it won't be installed am i maybe missing something, how does debian/copyright normally get to /usr/share/doc/<pkg>/copyright ?
<jpatrick> sealne: it's terribly odd if you ask me..
* jpatrick will be back
<sealne> i'd thought that it knew what to do with debian/copyright automatically
<jpatrick> sealne: it should
<jpatrick> maybe the prefix is wrong..
<sealne> which prefix?
<Riddell> sealne: are you using cdbs or just debhelper?
<Riddell> copyright is installed by dh_installdocs
<sealne> debhelper
<sealne> ah
<sealne> i got carried away removing stuff from rules
<Riddell> :)
<freeflying> Riddell: hi
<Riddell> morning freeflying 
<Riddell> I see skim et al are ready to promote
<freeflying> Riddell: y
<freeflying> Riddell: kubuntu CDs you sent me are about 600 pieces
<Riddell> yes
<freeflying> Riddell: I have deliver more than 500 now , and still many request  ,:)
<teprrr> hmm, there's no package for 2.6.15-12 kernel headers at all?
<Riddell> unfortunaly I'm almost out of Kubuntu CDs myself
<teprrr> vmware doesn't want to work with 2.6.15-10 ones..
<Riddell> linux-headers-2.6.15-15-686
<Tonio_> hi all
<jpatrick> hello Tonio_ 
<teprrr> Riddell, The directory of kernel headers (version 2.6.15-15-686) does not match your
<teprrr> running kernel (version 2.6.15-12-k7). 
<jpatrick> linux-headers-2.6.15-15-k7
<Riddell> well get the k7 headers and upgrade the linux build to -15
<Tm_T> teprrr: -12 :o
<freeflying> Riddell: seems you'd pay me the postage   :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I was searching for an eventual new wallpaper for kubuntu...
<Riddell> freeflying: hmm?
<teprrr> sounds like I have to reboot :p
<Tonio_> Riddell: do you obviously want a blue one or can it be another color ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: another colour is probably fine
<teprrr> just thought if there's easier way to do this.. but well, doh
<Riddell> although I think canonical will be getting backgrounds made for dapper, it does no hard to pick one ourselves in the mean time
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes, because I was thinking that blue, with blue on blue, that was a bit too much ;)
<Tonio_> http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/24315136/ any opinion on this ?
<Tonio_> modified with a nice kubuntu logo + text could be really nice.... green feets well with blue
<freeflying> Riddell: what I've paid for the deliver in China 
<Tonio_> I just need to contact the guy to know if he wants to gpl this :)
<jpatrick> Tonio_: one word: Vista
<Tonio_> jpatrick: hum..... vista isn't out at the moment... and that make me think about plants more than vista.... no ?
<Riddell> freeflying: do you have receipts?
<sealne> on the wiki about REVU it says to do dput *_source.changes i only have a i386.changes
<Riddell> looks a nice background
<Riddell> sealne: debuild -S  for a source package
<Riddell> sealne: do you have an account on revu?
<jpatrick> sealne: did you package with -S -sa?
<sealne> well awhile ago i did something about an account
<Riddell> sealne: upload and find out then :)
<Riddell> dput revu foo.changes (else it'll go to ubuntu)
<jpatrick> or change your config like I did
<sealne> cool got a *source.changes
<sealne> bah next flaw "bash: dput: command not found" :)
<jpatrick> install it
<sealne> really :)
<Riddell> apt-get install dput
* sealne tries to devide if revu isn't working or just that its lunchtime and proxies are being crap
<Riddell> dput uses ftp
<freeflying> Riddell: sure ,but it will be a trouble for u pay me . ^_^
<Riddell> freeflying: why?
<sealne> yeah dput went fine but trying to look at revu now
<Riddell> takes 5 minutes to show up
<sealne> looks like revu is down?
<Riddell> hmm, yes
<jpatrick> just poked siretart
<freeflying> Riddell: will u add skim into kubuntu's seeds
<Tonio_> Riddell: just to inform you that the modif splash works perfectly while installed threw the package..........;
<Riddell> freeflying: has been added for ages, I just need to ask for them to be promoted
<Tonio_> Riddell: let's hop moodin will go to main
<Riddell> Tonio_: modif splash?
<Tonio_> moodin splash, sorry....
<jpatrick> Tonio_: I hope so too (since it's my package :) ;) )
<Tonio_> jpatrick: hehe
<Riddell> jpatrick: mako says it's ok to poke him anytime, preferably with a meeting transcript
<jpatrick> Riddell: about the CC / moodin
<freeflying> Riddell: do you have the theme file of wiki.kubuntu.org
<Riddell> jpatrick: about membership
<Riddell> freeflying: no, you'd need to ask hno73
<jpatrick> right, next time he's around I poke
<Tonio_> can't find anylicence information for that wallpaper........
<Tonio_> public domain cannot be distributed everywhere I think, no ?
<Riddell> public domain is fine
<Tonio_> and an image who's hosted and published on a website without any kind of licence information, can that be considered PD or not ?
<Riddell> no
<Tonio_> okay so I need to contact that guy and get confirmation that it is PD, gpl or something....
<Riddell> yep
<Riddell> CC is also fine
<Riddell> so long as it's a free CC
<Tonio_> okay
<Tm_T> jpatrick: ugh
<Riddell> freeflying: main promotions are funny at the moment due to the soyuz change, I've sent an e-mail asking them to be promoted
<freeflying> Riddell: thx
<Tm_T> jpatrick: what you meant by asking "where can I find libort?"
<Tm_T> jpatrick: I installed my packages from breezy, that's all I know about it
<jpatrick> Tm_T: I'll package it for Dapper?
<Tm_T> jpatrick: ooh! ok, I'll try to find sources ;)
<jpatrick> Tm_T: what's the package?
<Tonio_> Riddell: we are discussing the dpi and font configuration or ubuntu on ubuntu-motu
<jpatrick> Tonio_: #ubuntu-meeting ...
<Tm_T> jpatrick: libortp0, looks like it's part of linphone
<jpatrick> Tm_T: odd linphone in Breezy is different from Dappers
<Tonio_> jpatrick: what meeting currently ?
<jpatrick> I thought it was on the agenda for Kubuntu Meeting
<jpatrick> allee added it: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/Meetings
<Tm_T> jpatrick: aye, point is that you have to use linphone 1.1.x to get libortp that is compatible with libjingle
<Tm_T> jpatrick: atleast that's how I know it
<jpatrick> Tm_T: http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/libdevel/libortp2-dev ?
<jpatrick> bonjour JRe 
<Tm_T> jpatrick: nope, doesn't compile with it
<JRe> lo jpatrick 
<Tm_T> too much chanced
<jpatrick> just build-dep on it
<JRe> Riddell: usability question for you
<Riddell> JRe: oui?
<Tm_T> jpatrick: no, I can configure, but I get errors while compiling
<JRe> Riddell: how do you think it's the best way to manage backup error detected by the backup daemon of Keep
<JRe> Riddell: via a logfile and a front-end to that log file ?
<Riddell> JRe: sounds good yes
<jpatrick> Tm_T: bad code then :|
<Riddell> if it's a serious problem the user should be notified
<Tm_T> jpatrick: there's reason why libortp has different numbers ;)
<JRe> Riddell: yes sure. Unfortunately using KNotify with a KDED module is horrible
<Riddell> jsgotangco: hay!  don't tell ogra do drop KDE!
<Tm_T> jpatrick: ok, have to do packages without jingle then ;(
<Riddell> jsgotangco: why's that?
<jsgotangco> Riddell, heh ogra's just opening his options i don't think we'll drop the kde edu apps this late in the game
<jsgotangco> amd64 and ppc overflows
<jpatrick> Tm_T: it builds on Breezy's one?
<Windkracht8> Hello all, question: I want to add a system tray icon to my program which shows the status of the program, does someone know a howto or tutorial to do this?
<Windkracht8> oh, yes, one thing: it has to work on KDE AND GNOME
<Tm_T> jpatrick: it does build fine if I install libortp0 and -dev from breezy
<Tm_T> jpatrick: so yes, it prolly build just fine in breezy
<Riddell> Windkracht8: that's a #kde-devel question but you want to use one of these http://developer.kde.org/documentation/library/3.5-api/kdelibs-apidocs/kdeui/html/classKSystemTray.html
<Riddell> the system tray stuff works on both gnome and kde
<Windkracht8> ok, thanks
<jpatrick> Tm_T: maybe: Build-dep libortp0-dev (= 1.0.1)
<Tm_T> jpatrick: >=
<Tm_T> jpatrick: dapper had 1.1.0
<jpatrick> Tm_T: it has to = breezy's one
<Tm_T> ok ok
<Tm_T> hum, I really would like to have original debian/control of kopete, this my creation is just a mess
<jpatrick> hello Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> hi jpatrick 
<Hobbsee> well, my wireless *sorta* works
<Hobbsee> now if i can just figure out how to get a dhclient wlan0 into whatever startup script for the network, then i think i'll be done
<Tm_T> hobb hobb
<Tm_T> bah, coffee etc ->
<jpatrick>  /etc/network/interfaces
<Hobbsee> yeah, but what do i put in there?
<Hobbsee> just dhclient wlan0?
<jpatrick> man:interfaces
<Hobbsee> hehe ok
<sealne> jpatrick: the thing i uploaded dcfldd still hasn't appeared on revu, is it likely it got lost?
<jpatrick> sealne: do you have an account?
<sealne> pretty sure i did, tho i've never tried to upload before
<jpatrick> Nope, I can't see it
<sealne> i sent a signed email
<jpatrick> sealne: join #ubuntu-motu and poke siretart
<Hobbsee> argh that's very confusing so late at night....
<Riddell> Hobbsee: ..
<Riddell> auto wlan0
<Riddell> iface wlan0 inet dhcp
<Riddell>        wireless-mode managed
<Riddell>        wireless-essid any
<Hobbsee> hey wow!
<Hobbsee> yep, i'd missed the dhcp one at the end
<Hobbsee> ping?
<Riddell> pong?
<Hobbsee> hmm...ok then
<jpatrick> sealne: I see it
<sealne> yeah, did you see what i said in #ubuntu-motu? stupid dput overwriting the config
<jpatrick> sealne: remove http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/544881 from rules
<jpatrick> sealne: in debian/changelog change breezy -> dapper
<jpatrick> sealne: compat level is 5 :)
<jpatrick> apart from that not bad :)
<jpatrick> ps. I prefer cdbs
<sealne> should i increment the version number after these changes?
<jpatrick> no
<sealne> ta, thought not
<jpatrick> sealne: debhelper (>= 5.0.0)
<sealne> jpatrick: after changing do i just dput again?
<jpatrick> sealne: repackage and dput -f *.changes
<sealne> done
<jpatrick> checking....
<jjesse> Riddell: when you get a chance can you put the style sheet on quickguide?
<sealne> should i worry about the .mo file linda error?
<jpatrick> sealne: no
<jpatrick> looks okay to me :)
<sealne> jpatrick: thanks
<jpatrick> except for that config.sub & .guess in the .diff
<sealne> hmm
<sealne> not properly cleaning?
<jpatrick> No
<jpatrick> sealne: rm them yourself i guess
<sealne> jpatrick: now it fails to build
<jpatrick> oh crikey
<jpatrick> that's what I did once
<sealne> err hmm ok not fails to build
<sealne> jpatrick: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/544902
<jpatrick> debuild -S -sa -rfakeroot ?
<sealne> -S -sa was all i was using before
<jpatrick> I use dpkg-buildpackage
<Riddell> debuild will use fakeroot for you
<Riddell> that's one reason why it's better than dpkg-buildpackage
<Riddell> the other is that is checks build-deps
<Riddell> and the final is that it's shorter to type
<jpatrick> sealne: looks okay to me...
<Riddell> sealne: that's a successful build
<sealne> cool
<Hobbsee> very weird....
<Hobbsee> but it seems to work...
<Hobbsee> so i think i'll leave it at that
<Hobbsee> night everyone!
<freeflying> anyone have try today's dapper-install-powerpc.iso
<Riddell> freeflying: no, I should though
<freeflying> Riddell: it can not install like beore
<Riddell> jjesse: on my todo (along with fixing konqueror links and updating kubuntu-docs package)
<Riddell> freeflying: what does it do?
<freeflying> Riddell: can not find kernel
<Riddell> freeflying: that's not good
<jpatrick> sealne: great
<freeflying> Riddell: like flight-3
<jpatrick> sealne: for extra points - go for a debian/watch file for example: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/544929
<Riddell> freeflying: flight 3 also had that problem?
<freeflying> Riddell: maybe flight-3 ,or flight-2 
<freeflying> Riddell: I can't recall it clearly
<jpatrick> Riddell: not entirely sure what to say to mako :|
<Riddell> is he about?
<jpatrick> I'm talking to him at #ubuntu-devel
<jpatrick> sort of
* Riddell grabs irc logs
<jpatrick> http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/
<jpatrick> Tonio_: good thing I contacted the author to GPL the themes...
<Tonio_> jpatrick: cool, got any response so far ?
<Tonio_> because I contacted him too in fact ;)
<jpatrick> Tonio_: I did  that ages ago
<jpatrick> which is why they're GPL now
<Tonio_> jpatrick: ho you are talking about the kdm theme and splash ?
<jpatrick> yes
<Tonio_> I was on the image we discussed yesterdy ;)
<Tonio_> yes that's a very nice thing ;)
<jpatrick> maybe we should add mooding inclusion to Kubuntu meeting agenda..
<jpatrick> okay, where did he go?
<Riddell> who?
<jpatrick> mako
<Riddell> hmm
<Riddell> good question
<Riddell> when he reappears point him at http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/jpatrick.html
<Riddell> and your wiki page
<jpatrick> okay
<freeflying_> Riddell: have confirmed the probloem of today's ISO
<Riddell> freeflying_: what did you do to confirm?
<freeflying_> Riddell: sorry , I just wonder have u confirmed the problem I've said above
<Riddell> freeflying_: oh, not yet no
<bobesponja> Riddell: could you please check if this  http://p80.free.fr/basicmysql.tar.bz2 segfaults please? it's a basic Qt4 app that connects to mysql, it looks like there is a incompatibility bug between libmysqlclient and Qt4 so it segfaults everytime a connection is made :(
<bobesponja> Riddell: you can modify connection.h to change the mysql password
<Riddell> bobesponja: I don't have time just now I'm afraid
<bobesponja> Riddell: ok no problem, I'm gonna post the bug on the bts
<sealne> jpatrick: just stick a text file with that called debian/watch, don't need to do anything else?
<jpatrick> sealne: that ones obsolete verison of it
<sealne> jpatrick: sorry i don't understand what you mean
<jpatrick> sealne: the file I provided was old
<jpatrick> sealne: example: http://revu.tauware.de/revu1-incoming/kblogger-0602061835/kblogger-0.4.1/debian/watch
<sealne> ah, k
<sealne> what does the version relate to?
<jpatrick> the version of debian/watch
<sealne> so its the version of the watch system, not package
<jpatrick> yes
<sealne> so identical but with different url
<sealne> is that a blank line at the end?
<jpatrick> yes
<jpatrick> i.e. : http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/545111
<sealne> yeah
<jpatrick> Riddell: can you advocate? http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1698
<Riddell> jpatrick: is that different from kcontrol-kdmtheme?
<jpatrick> Riddell: no
<Riddell> why the rename?
<jpatrick> the src package is called kdmtheme (because I was told not the change src dir) and binary package it makes is kcontrol-kdmtheme
<Riddell> you can actually change the source page name without changing the source directory in the orig
<jpatrick> it makes a native then
<Riddell> change the name of the orig too
<Riddell> just not the contents
<Riddell> dpkg-source -x ignores the first level of the .orig.tar
<jpatrick> tried that it was refused
<Riddell> by who or what?
<jpatrick> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1683
<jpatrick> 3rd last comment
<Riddell> jpatrick: yes, so don't change the contents of the .orig, just the name
<jpatrick> I did that
<Riddell> jpatrick: nope, http://revu.tauware.de/revu1-incoming/kcontrol-kdmtheme-0602071510/kcontrol-kdmtheme_1.0.1.orig.tar.gz  hsa a top level directory of kcontrol-kdmtheme/
<Riddell> it should have a top level directory of just kdmtheme/
<jpatrick> dpkg-source: warning: source directory `./kdmtheme-1.0.1' is not <sourcepackage>-<upstreamversion> `kcontrol-kdmtheme-1.0.1'
<Riddell> mv kdmtheme-1.0.1 kcontrol-kdmtheme-1.0.1
<jpatrick> arg, now it's a native
<jpatrick> so that doesn't work :/
<jpatrick> now what...
<Riddell> jpatrick: what is the .orig called?
<Riddell> and what is the directory called?
<Riddell> and what is the package called in debian/control and debian/changelog?
<jpatrick> kcontol-kdmtheme_1.0.1.orig.tar.gz && kcontrol-kdmtheme
<jpatrick> dir in orig = kdmtheme-1.0.1
<jpatrick> extracted dir = kcontol-kdmtheme-1.0.1
<Riddell> should be fine
<Riddell> can you put it on revu or somewhere and I'll take a look
<jpatrick> nativey : http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1699
<jpatrick> can't we just use the (working) kdmtheme?
<Riddell> jpatrick: works for me
<jpatrick> :/
* Riddell uploads to revu
* jpatrick watches
<Riddell> how do I know if/when revu picks it up?
<jpatrick> It doesn't say
<Riddell> ah, hmm, I think I just uploaded to ubuntu by mistake :(
<jpatrick> .. oh dear...
<jpatrick> well that was the plan
<Riddell> :)
<jpatrick> later oon
<jpatrick> lets see if it builds
<Riddell> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1700
<Riddell> there it is
<Riddell> looks ok to me
<jpatrick> ah there it is
<jpatrick> odd
<jpatrick> Riddell: do you think I have what it takes to be a MOTU?
<jpatrick> wb luka74_ 
<jjesse> Riddell: did you get my message about the theme for quickguide?
<Riddell> 14:04 < Riddell> jjesse: on my todo (along with fixing konqueror links and updating kubuntu-docs package)
<Riddell> jpatrick: yes, I think you're about there
<jjesse> Riddell: thanks must have missed them :)
<jjesse> is there a place to submit adpet bugs are do they go in launchpad?
<jpatrick> Riddell: raphink said I should to the MOTUs and get supporters cos TB is nothing like CC (he said)
<Riddell> jjesse: just poke mornfall :)
<Riddell> jpatrick: yeah, you need supporters
<jpatrick> okay, I have two: you + raphink 
<jpatrick> maybe Mez could cheer
<Mez> cheer?
<jpatrick> support
<jjesse> mornfall: did you see my email to kubuntu-devel about the issues i'm having with adept-updater?
<jpatrick> Riddell: you uploaded it?
<Riddell> jpatrick: yes
<jpatrick> :D thanks
<Riddell> thank you
<jpatrick> right now for kmplayer - since styleclock has issues
<mornfall> jjesse: kubuntu-devel? what's that ;p
<Riddell> mornfall: mailing list
<Riddell> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2006-February/000702.html
<Tm_T> yeah
<Tonio_> Riddell: I may come at the next TB too.... I think it is time to ear if they want me as a MOTU ;)
* jpatrick would support Tonio_ 
<mornfall> Riddell: i know, i was just trying to imply i don't follow it :)
<mornfall> i'll get at it as soon as i get back my klauncher
<Riddell> Tonio_: cool
<mornfall> Riddell: what's with the post?
<Riddell> mornfall: which?
<mornfall> [19:21:54]  < Riddell> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2006-February/000702.html
<jjesse> mornfall: acutally was questioning this: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2006-February/000727.html
<Riddell> ah, my wrong
<mornfall> what's flight3's version
<mornfall> oh wait
<mornfall> hmm
<MarioMeyer_> hey
<Riddell> mornfall: hi
<mornfall> jjesse: the bug is for sure fixed in debian, dunnow which version is latest in dapper
<Riddell> err, MarioMeyer_ rather
<MarioMeyer_> wanna see the looks on kubuntu-br ?
<Riddell> MarioMeyer_: sure :)
<MarioMeyer_> http://www.kubuntu-br.org
<Riddell> ooh, nice :)
<MarioMeyer_> is it ok?
<Riddell> MarioMeyer_: looks great
<Riddell> MarioMeyer_: what is the CMS?
<mornfall> Riddell: may i ask for a sync of adept from sid? and probably libapt-front
<MarioMeyer_> Drupal
<MarioMeyer_> that's what that user asked for
<Riddell> mornfall: proper syncs aren't working at the moment I think, due to change from katie to soyuz, but I can do it manually no problem
<mornfall> Riddell: dunnow if it's worth trouble, there'll be an update again shortly
<jjesse> well adept-notifier launch automatically then?
<mornfall> jjesse: no, that's not done yet
<Riddell> mornfall: when is shortly?  we have flight 4 on friday so it would be good to get an update for that
<mornfall> Riddell: aha, ok then... shortly is probably in the middle of next week
<Riddell> I'll take a look at the current debian version then
<Riddell> MarioMeyer_: typo in link to wiki URL
<MarioMeyer_> thx
<Riddell> MarioMeyer_: what's the guy's name who was going to run it again?
<MarioMeyer_> smash_se
<MarioMeyer_> his nick
<Riddell> that's the guy.  and he's going to put some content on it now?
<MarioMeyer_> yep.. i set it up to him.. and he is going to manage it
<mornfall> why is launchpad so goddamn unusable
<mornfall> how can i get at the finding packages spec
<mornfall> aaaaaaaaaaargh
<Tm_T> mornfall: here, have a beer
<mornfall> bleh
<Riddell> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+specs
<Riddell> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+spec/finding-packages
<mornfall> thanks
<MarioMeyer_> Riddell, if anyone is interested in the theme for drupal, just msg me.. k?
<Riddell> MarioMeyer_: sure
<MarioMeyer_> it's on smash_se's hands now.. ;)
<MarioMeyer_> cya
<Riddell> adept synced
<mornfall> cool
<mornfall> if someone manages to crash it, let me know
<mornfall> (there actually is a crasher in there, i am hunting it down atm)
<ubijtsa> mdz: you have mail
<mdz> ubijtsa: I nearly always do; I don't need repeated reminders
<ubijtsa> ah ok.. I'll get me coat then
<Tm_T> urgh
<Tm_T> where I can find debian dir of kopete package
<Tm_T> there's no source package of it
<sealne> Tm_T: isn't it part of kdenetwork?
<jpatrick> sealne: seperate release
<sealne> yeah i know, but re source package?
* sealne shrugs
<Tm_T> sealne: hum, but I can't use debian dir from there
<sealne> ignore me i'm cooking my dinner :)
<Tm_T> aye =)
<jpatrick> sealne: yummy
<Tm_T> let's cook sealne to dinner
<Tm_T> errr
<jpatrick> Tm_T: okay......
<jpatrick> :|
<jpatrick> later
<Tm_T> ** new Kopete 0.12 alpha packages incoming
<Tm_T> hum, now I should buid packages with debug, but dunno how
<Tm_T> gotit
#kubuntu-devel 2006-02-14
<Tonio_> Riddell: ping ?
<sealne> Tm_T: out of interest what did you do for debug?
<Tm_T> sealne: enabled debug to Kopete build
<sealne> yeah how?
<Tm_T> debian/rules
<Tm_T> added DEB_CONFIGURE_EXTRA_FLAGS = --enable-debug
<Tm_T> that's how I was advised
<Tm_T> anyway, packages compiling, now sleep ->
<sealne> ah
<Tonio_> hum anyone here using kdebluetooth ?
<allee> Tonio_: yes, but only for mouse, keyboard and ISDN.  Not mobile
<allee> + telefon
<Tonio_> allee: okay, so you never got issues with pincode ;)
<allee> ISDN box uses them.  Ah, I've a script that automaticly feed the pincode if required.  I can test default next week end if necessary
<allee> Tonio_: mhhhm, afaiu, recent hcid does support dbus, in this case right thing would be for let right kdebluetooth listen on dbus.  Once this was Fred (upstream) plan.  But it looks like there no work done yet in this direction :(
<Tonio_> allee: hurh, I don't have bluez-pin installed too.....
<Tonio_> I didn't thought about looking at that........
<Tonio_> lol
* Tonio_ sounds stupid
<allee> Tonio_: maybe ubuntu-desktop has in in it's dependency tree??
<Tonio_> hum
<Tonio_> need to look
<allee> Tonio_: or gnome already uses dbus ;)
<Tonio_> wait
<Tonio_> allee: ubuntu-desktop has it
<Tonio_> it is a dependancy issue on kdebluetooth package in fact........
<Tonio_> I should correct my bug report ;)
<allee> Tonio_: mhm, depends in README is listed to replace pinhelper ;)
<JRe> Tonio_: when you'll have time you can play with Keep 0.3.0 ;)
<Tonio_> JRe: k
<Tonio_> ;)
<Tonio_> done tomorow
<JRe> :)
<allee> Serously, bluez-pin is ugly like hell.  I would prefer a solution that chooses pinhelper depending on DE
<Tonio_> allee: for the future yes, but it could be nice to have that dep issue fiexed before dapper is out no ?
<Tonio_> allee: my suggestion is to make kdebluetooth use it's own kbluepin
<Tonio_> works like a charm
<allee> Tonio_: how about pinhelper being a little wrapper like: [ -x /usr/bin/bluez-bin ]  && exec /usr/bin/bluez-pin; kdebluepin;
<allee> ugly but would work with ubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-desktop
<Tonio_> allee: yes but ugly
<Tonio_> and I don't imagin canonical modifying their setting because it works fine ;)
<Tonio_> I know you would like to see the maximum configuration merged to be *buntu compatible, but it is unfortunately working like that at the moment
<Tonio_> allee: the fact is that actually, ubuntu-desktop has a dep on kbluez-pin and kubuntu-desktop doesn't....
<Tonio_> so the best way to make things working with minimum changes is probably to had a new dep no ?
<allee> Grrr, yes, but a little wrapper that does the same is that much more afford (and afair, kdebluepin rembers pincodes, but I may be wrong)
<allee> 'not that much more work' that is
<jjesse> by default the kubuntu desktop is empty of icons correct?
<freeflying> jjesse: y
<jjesse> thanks
<jjesse> is Kontact deemed the default email client/PIM for Kubuntu/
<jjesse> ?
<freeflying> jjesse: sure
<jsgotangco> BEST BUG EVER
<Tm_T> http://www.tm-travolta.net/kde/kopete/0.12/
* Tm_T spams
<freeflying> Tm_T: http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=121635
<Tm_T> ubuntu packages :)
<freeflying> Tm_T: :)
<Tm_T> freeflying: it IS 0.12 right?
<freeflying> or shall I change to 0.11-91?
<Tm_T> nah, it's ok this way
<Tm_T> bug confirmed with some comments ;)
<Tm_T> freeflying: thank you, keep testing, that's very important what you're doing
<freeflying> Riddell: ping 
<freeflying> Riddell: do you have something for introducing kubuntu
<freeflying> or anyone have something for introducing kubuntu at meeting
<Tm_T> freeflying: what you mean? you have brand new Kopete to show ;)
<Tm_T> freeflying: also, I can give an nice pic of myself, so you can show "even ugly can use it, so why can't you"
<Tm_T> ;--P
* Tm_T need some caffeine, as usual
<freeflying> Tm_T: I will attend CanonicalAsiaTour/Shanghai's meeting 
<Tm_T> oh
<freeflying> so I want to introduce kubuntu to more users 
<Tm_T> so you need something higly promotional
<freeflying> Tm_T: yup
<Tm_T> sir Riddell is your man then I think
<Tm_T> freeflying: + you could show Kopete there ;)
<Tm_T> and amaroK !
<Tm_T> and say to them "Kubuntu will have latest and greatest versions of these apps"
<freeflying> Tm_T: hehe
<freeflying> Tm_T: it's seems dapper-ppc can not work fine now 
<Tm_T> :(
<freeflying> Tm_T: seems I'd use osx for show  ^_^
<Riddell> freeflying: powerpc live CD was working for me
<freeflying> Riddell: hope the sound problem can be solved quickly
<Tm_T> what you think, should I buy ppc laptop?
<freeflying> Tm_T: you may buy a mat-tel laptop now  
<Tm_T> freeflying: well, I need cheap as possible
<freeflying> Riddell: do you have ppt for show
<Riddell> freeflying: http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/below-zero.odp
<Riddell> kpresenter format
<Tm_T> odp <3
<Tm_T> actually...
<Tm_T> OD <3
<Riddell> I doubt it works in openoffice very well
<Tm_T> same here :p
<freeflying> OOo keeps crashing hin my system 
<freeflying> Riddell: would you mind that I modify the file
<Riddell> freeflying: go ahead
<freeflying> Tm_T: may I spread kopete-0.12 package 
<Tm_T> freeflying: ok
<Tm_T> freeflying: I hope we step to beta soon
<jpatrick> Riddell: I hear that some Kubuntu t-shirts are been prepared...
<Riddell> jpatrick: ?  not to my knowledge
<jpatrick> http://kubuntu-es.org/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=13
<jpatrick> :)
<Riddell> cool
<freeflying> jpatrick: just preparing ?
<jpatrick> freeflying: I think they're deciding on the design
<jpatrick> freeflying: that's what they did for the KDE ones before
<Riddell> JRe!
<Riddell> JRe: sivang was just looking at keep
<Riddell> JRe: sivang is doing https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup
<JRe> Riddell: seems interesting
<JRe> Riddell: I hope you'll like Keep 0.3.0 ;)
<Riddell> JRe: when is it due?
<JRe> Riddell: yesterday
<JRe> Riddell: it have error, logfile and notificatioin management
<Riddell> ooh, rocking, I see it there
<Riddell> is tonio packaging it?
<JRe> Riddell: yes :)
<Riddell> ok, I'll wait for that
<Riddell> sivang: JRe just release 0.3.0 yesterday, http://jr.falleri.free.fr/keep/wiki/Download
<Tm_T> Riddell: ooh, have to use that to backup my .kde :)
<JRe> Tm_T: there is Kamion to save KDE settings
<Tm_T> JRe: there's lot more than just settings in my .kde
<Riddell> kamion?
<JRe> Tm_T: kamion saves also your data
<JRe> Riddell, Tm_T: it was a summer of code project
<Tm_T> hmm, differences between keep and kamion?
<JRe> Tm_T: keep is backup soft, Kamion user data migration
<JRe> Tm_T: but i plan to steal the functiounalities of Kamion to put them in Keep ;)
<Tm_T> JRe: so keep sounds more suitable to my needs
<JRe> Tm_T: ok ;)
<sivang> Riddell: cool, I'll take a look.
<sivang> JRe: is your keep program backs up to removable media?
<JRe> sivang:  ok see you later i have to go
<JRe> sivang: but for that question: not already
<sivang> JRe: okay, thanks.
<Tm_T> JRe: also, you wanted to test new kopete packages?
<Tm_T> argh, jingle support in dapper, lost
<freeflying> Tm_T: popup of kopete can not display correctly now 
<Tm_T> ok
<Tonio_> Riddell: hello ;) I can provide a postinst script for the kdebluetoothpackage, changing the value to kbluepin, which seems to do a good job ;)
<Riddell> Tonio_: it shouldn't be a postinst script
<Riddell> Tonio_: postinst scripts should be avoided for /etc files if possible
<Riddell> Tonio_: but a script which checks for existance of bluez-pin or kbluepin and runs one as appropriate would be great
<Riddell> also check for $KDE_FULL_SESSION
<Riddell> and whatever the gnome equivalent is
<Tm_T> Riddell: any news about newest boot fun? kde and gnome get booted at the same time
<freeflying> Riddell: now we recommend people use kdesu in kubuntu istead of sudo ?
<Riddell> freeflying: yes
<Riddell> Tm_T: huh?
<Riddell> freeflying: for kde programmes 
<Tm_T> Riddell: haven't tried myself yet, but heard many complaints after newest upgrades
<Riddell> Tm_T: oh, gnome autostart stuff?
<Riddell> should be fixed in latest kdelibs
<Tm_T> ok
<jsgotangco> KNOME
<Riddell> gnome started putting files in /usr/share/autostart
<Tm_T> aah
<jsgotangco> aka "BEST BUG EVER"
<Tm_T> Riddell: sounds evil
<freeflying> Riddell: how about this bug #30432 on lauchpad
<mornfall> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Riddell> Tm_T: it's perfecly sensible, I just need to modify KDE to ignore the gnome files and set KDE files to be OnlyShowIn=KDE
<Riddell> and hunger's patch works so I'm putting that upstream now
<mornfall> Riddell: when i looked in how to make autostarty stuff for adept-notifier, i thought "eh, /usr/share/autostart, wondering when we have a conflict with gnome"... and now here we go :)
<Riddell> mornfall: last week or two only :)
<Riddell> freeflying: do you know if they are using breezy or dapper
<Riddell> ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: and you're packaging keep 0.3.0?
<freeflying> Riddell: dapper
<Tm_T> Riddell: so fix is already in dapper?
<Tonio_> Riddell: yep
<Tonio_> Riddell: just finished a postinst file for kdebluetooth
<Tonio_> Riddell: seems to work correctly, want it by email ?
<Tonio_> oups sorry I didn't read upper, let me check
<Tm_T> freeflying: ok, did you install package with or without jingle?
<freeflying> Tm_T: what is the name of jingle'package
<Tm_T> there's jingle mentioned in packages name
<Tm_T> but, looks like it doesn't work as expected, so it's removed now
<Tm_T> freeflying: willing to reinstall kopete? to test repository
<Tm_T> deb http://andre.duffeck.de/kopete/ /
<freeflying> Tm_T: no package named jingle 
<Tm_T> freeflying: good
<Tm_T> should not be
<Tm_T> freeflying: you did apt-cache search jingle ?
<freeflying> Tm_T: aptitude search jingle 
<Tm_T> ok
<Tm_T> good enough
<Tm_T> freeflying: please test that repository ;)
<freeflying> Tm_T: ok
<Tonio_> Riddell: hcid.conf file is provided by the bluez-utils package...
<Tonio_> there is about nothing in kdebluetooth related to it, no code, no variable...
<Tm_T> freeflying: thanks
<freeflying> Tm_T: have u removed the dependency on xmms
<Tm_T> freeflying: ah, not sure! doublecheck it
<freeflying> Tm_T: still depend on xmms and no jigle found 
<freeflying> s/jigle/jingle
<Tm_T> freeflying: yes, I can't compile jingle support anymore at all
<Tm_T> freeflying: otherwise, seems to work?
<freeflying> Tm_T: works like hrs ago
<Tm_T> good
<Tm_T> freeflying: ok, I'll add one line and remake package, keep your pants up ;)
<freeflying> Tm_T: :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: yes, we can change bluez-utils
<Riddell> to call a script, which calls bluez-pin or kbluepin as appropriate
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm actually packaging keep 0.3.0, and I'll have a look at the bluez-utils toonight
<Riddell> great, thanks
<Tonio_> Riddell: also I will prepare a little documentation for the changes I did in kubuntu-default-settings for the meeting... some points may need several personn's point of view I think...
<Tonio_> Riddell: just receive a response from netswitch upstream, they are gonna boot the kde frontend and trying to release a version for the 19-20,
<Tonio_> that will let us 3 days for packaging/testing. sounds good news ;)
<Tonio_> yop raphinou :)
<Riddell> boot?
<Tonio_> Riddell: s/boot/boost
<Tonio_> they are trying to release a version before the freeze
<Riddell> hmm, I'll still believe it when I see it :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: hehe ! I know :)
<Tonio_> raphink: did you finally convert HoPhp ? I saw a new kubuntu fr member :)
<Tonio_> hi dholbach ;)
<dholbach> Could somebody of you add something to  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay ?
<raphink> haha yes ;)
<dholbach> Something you'd like Bug triagers to work on?
<dholbach> Something specific.
<dholbach> hi Tonio_
<dholbach> I'm going to announce it now.
<raphink> bug #1
<raphink> anyone to work specifically on bug #1 ?
<raphink> ;)
<Tonio_> hum Riddell may the kdebluetooth issue go in it ? 
<Tonio_> that's a major issue for kubuntu...
<Lathiat> whats the bluetooth issue?
<Lathiat> i havent tried use mine recently
<Tonio_> Lathiat: by default it is configured to use kbluez-pin, which is not installed on kubuntu
<Lathiat> ah
<Tonio_> because it ships to many gnome depandancies
<Lathiat> ah
<Lathiat> i see
<Lathiat> we could implement a kde version
<Tonio_> so a patch would be required o  bluez-utils package to detect if gnome or kde is used and provide the good pin_helper
* Lathiat investigates what it does
<Lathiat> dbus_pin_helper
<Lathiat> ^^ thatd be life easier :)
<Lathiat> dbus_pin_helper
<Tonio_> the problem is that what needs to be patches isn't kdebluetooth package...
<Tonio_> Lathiat: I don't think that feature is mature at the moment.... according to allee, is was supposed tobe implemeted, but not really working at the moment
<Lathiat> Tonio_: the dbus?
<Riddell> Lathiat: there is a kde version, kbluepin
<Tonio_> nope, but the kdebluetooth frontend doesn't manage to work nice with, if my understanding is correct
<Riddell> kdebluetooth doesn't work nicely with kbluepin?
<allee> Lathiat: dbus_pin_helper was (is??) a daemon running all the time in background. Firing up a pin dialog when needed
<Tonio_> Riddell: it works perfectly
<allee> Riddell: works great
<Riddell> Tonio_: so just a script to call the right pin program will solve it
<Riddell> easy peasy
<Tonio_> Riddell: yep, on the bluez-utils package
<Riddell> sure, add the script to bluez-utils, no problem, I can upload
* allee nods
<Tonio_> but can the bug be added to the ubuntu bug day, or do you prefer that we work on that on our own ?
<allee> skeleton: [ -x /usr/bin/bluez-bin ]  && exec /usr/bin/bluez-pin; kdebluepin;
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay, I'l work on that toonight :) priority n1
<Lathiat> does kdebluepin exist?
<Tonio_> -x ? not -e ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: do it whenever but tonight would be best :)
<Tonio_> Lathiat: it is provided with kdebluetooth
<Riddell> Lathiat: yes, in /usr/lib/kdebluetooth
<allee> Riddell: btw AFAIR $KDE_FULL_SESSION is not set with startkde, right?  No a checking it is suboptimal
<Tonio_> Riddell: keep uploading on revu, fyi ;)
<Riddell> allee: it is set with startkde
<allee> _If_ kbluepin needs kdebluetoothd (never checked tried) dcop | grep -q kdebluetooth && echo I\'m here
<allee> Riddell: ah, good.
<Riddell> that would work too
<allee> Riddell: your solution is better is someone stopped kbluetoothd and kbluepin works without. Mine is better when kdebluepin replies on running kbluetoothd
<allee> Tonio_: can you check this?  No pin needing BT device currently here
<Lathiat> cool
<Lathiat> i can test
<allee> Lathiat: thx.
<Lathiat> which bit do you want me to test
<Lathiat> the above script to call kdebluepin if bleuzpin isnt there?
<freeflying> Riddell: daper-live-ppc can work for you now ?
<Riddell> freeflying: it worked yesterday
<Riddell> but no sound still
<freeflying> Riddell: no sound , netconf can not work 
<Riddell> oh yes, dhcp was broken too
<Riddell> you need to set the network manually
<freeflying> Riddell: can not set it from system settings
<freeflying> Riddell: it will crash 
<Tonio_> allee: I don't have mu blueooth key and my laptop dosn't provide bluetooh.... sorry
<Riddell> freeflying: hmm, ok, I'll look into that
<Hobbsee> freeflying: ah, so i'm not the only one who had that problem
<Riddell> Hobbsee: on i386?
<Hobbsee> yeah, i filed a bug for it, but now that wlan0 is actually working, i can get to that configure screen fine
<freeflying> Hobbsee: I've noticed your bug 
<Hobbsee> of course on i386 - i only have my machine
<allee> Tonio_: for hug day: already known/reported: 'kdesu konsole' session management broken. konqueror doesn't remember to show bookmarks toolsbar.
<Hobbsee> freeflying: ok, it's weird - because it's not happening now
<allee> + with  saved profile
<freeflying> Hobbsee: I'm using 20060208's dapper-live-ppc 
<mornfall> is soyuz source to be gotten somewhere? i can't seem to find it
<allee> mornfall: no.  closed source
<mornfall> interesting
<dholbach> Can some of you #ubuntu-bugs?
<dholbach> The first Kubuntu bug triager arrived already.
<dholbach> And he'd be happy to help out, so help him to help out. :-)
<Riddell> dholbach: who's that?
<dholbach> Ralph is his name
<Tm_T> freeflying: update & upgrade, repository updated
<Tm_T> freeflying: and report if I managed to remove xmms dependency
<freeflying> Tm_T: still depend on xmms . And why suggest gnomemeeting
<Tm_T> :o
<Tm_T> should not
<Tm_T> ok, I give up fro today, keep testing ;)
<Tm_T> enuff ->
<Mez> Riddell, ping
<Riddell> Mez: hi
<Mez> Riddell: is it ok for me to merge konv 0.19 from debian?
<Riddell> Mez: what's the gain?
<Mez> less delta  :D
<Mez> and nate's made a -dbg package which could be useful
<Riddell> I'd rather wait until after dapper
<Riddell> else we'd be spending half our lives merging
<Mez> fair enough
<freeflying> Riddell: how about backport skim to breezy 
<Mez> freeflying, surely it relies on the latest verso of scim
<Mez> which cant be backported
<Riddell> freeflying: Mez knows more about backports than I do but I'd say there's too much needs packported.  scim, qt, immodule-qt etc
<Mez> scim cant be backported
<Mez> unless we put a lot of hack fu
<Riddell> Mez: how is 3.5.1 backporting getting on?
<Mez> tis going ok
<LeeJunFan> Any news yet on printing with kde and dapper?
<Riddell> LeeJunFan: I havn't seen any activity
<Riddell> hello jmarrero 
<Riddell> JRe: keep 0.3 is a work of genius
<Riddell> JRe: any objections to me uploading?
<robotgeek> phew, i tht the meeting was today. it's next week, lol
<jmarrero> Riddell the screenshoots of dapper new installtion via live cd is very nice :)
<Riddell> well, it's not that exciting :)
<Riddell> as screenshots go
<mornfall> :-)
<jmarrero> :(
<jmarrero> well I will like to see the final product:)
<Riddell> me too :)
<jmarrero> :)
<jpatrick> hello jmarrero 
<jmarrero> hello jpatric :)
<jmarrero> btw the new live cd it starts in a dutch or soemthing like that
<jmarrero> It does not have english by default
<jpatrick> odd
<jmarrero> also I changed the lenguage to english american and it booted up on other lenguage also...
<jmarrero> so I dont know if that is happening to all people
<jmarrero> but at lest it does to me ( the new live cd of breeezy kde 3.5.1 and koffice 1.5 beta1
<Riddell> oh, that's amu setting it to german
<Riddell> which he didn't tell me about
<Riddell> hmm, wonder if I should include example-contents in kubuntu
<jpatrick> how do I copy a file in debian/rules with cdbs?
<Riddell> add an install target and copy it
<Riddell> install::
<Riddell>      cp foo debian/mypackage/foo
<jpatrick> I'm doing "binary-install/kmplayer-app::"
<jpatrick>      cp src/kmplayerrc debian/tmp/usr/share/config/kmplayerrc
<jpatrick> since it won't do it itself
<Riddell> that's fine
<jpatrick> ok
<Riddell> assuming it works :)
<jpatrick> pbuilding now :)
<jpatrick> any news from mako?
<Riddell> I've not seen mako around
<jpatrick> this could take a while then
<Riddell> could try e-mailing him?
<jpatrick> good point :)
<Riddell> send that IRC transcript and your wiki page, CC me
<jpatrick> as soon as pbuilder's done
<kkathman> anyone have a live Dapper Kubuntu install up that could check something for me?
<Riddell> live install?
<kkathman> either one
<kkathman> i need to know what the default torrent program is (I think its KTorrent) and where its located on the default menus
<kkathman> prolly under Internet I'd think
<kkathman> Im writing the documentation for the Kubuntu guide, and just want to be accurate of its labeling and location
<jpatrick> "cp: cannot stat `./debian/tmp/usr/share/config/kmplayerrc': No such file or directory" damnit
<Riddell> may want to use install instead of cp
<jjesse> kkathman did you get your question answered?
<kkathman> no not yet
<kkathman> jjesse: Im reasonably sure that ktorrent is the program, but dont know how its labeled or where in the menu...same for amule (not sure if amule is included with Kubuntu tho)
<kkathman> I'll just get a dapper live cd.
<jjesse> let me look on my dapper install
<jjesse> a default install of dapper does not have a torrent program installed
<kkathman> ahh ok
<kkathman> then I will remove it from the guide
<kkathman> is amule there?(cant remember if this is a gtk or not)
<kkathman> sorry gdm I mean
<robotgeek> kkathman: amule is probably not installed
<robotgeek> it is gtk, however
<kkathman> ok will remove that also.  Are there any p2p apps installed in Kubuntu, then?
<robotgeek> kkathman: i think you can keep ktorrent in there, and ask them to install it from the net?
<kkathman> !info ktorrent
<robotgeek> amule is gtk evil :)
<Riddell> anyone used ktorrent enough to know if it's good enough for main and the CD?
<robotgeek> Riddell: i guess i can use it later today and let you know
<jpatrick> Riddell: keeps freezing here
<jpatrick> Riddell: maybe it's my fault it's not installing right (I patched it)
<jpatrick> patch at: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1703
<Riddell> jpatrick: ktorrent keeps freezing?
<Riddell> jpatrick: could you try the new ktorrent 1.2 to see if that fixes it?
<Tm_T> hmm?
<Tm_T> I use recent ktorrent from svn
<Tm_T> no freezes
<Riddell> so jpatrick's problem might be fixed in 1.2 :)
<Tm_T> yu
<_Sime> sebas: I'm now adding i18n() to userconfig BTW.
<kkathman> Riddell:  I dont know alot about the Limewire p2p file sharing thing. Is that something that we want to sanction in our Desktop Guide?
<kkathman> Its in the ubuntuguide.
<kkathman> Im thinking it should be left out.
* jpatrick gives kmplayer another kick
<Riddell> kkathman: we don't install it by default and it's not in main
<kkathman> right.. reason I am querying, is that is IS mentioned with detailed instructions on installation, in the Ubuntu Desktop Guide
<kkathman> Riddell:  I can leave the same instructions in, and simple change the editor used to Kate from gedit.
<Riddell> well if they have it then I guess we should too
* jpatrick packages to the sounds of Franz Ferdinand
<Riddell> jpatrick: whit ye packaging?
<jpatrick> KMPlayer
<Riddell> ah, still :)
<jpatrick> thing compiles then fails on packaging
<jpatrick> Riddell: I think mako's around (at least konversation says so)
<jpatrick> Riddell: about the t-shirts - the producers are asking if they are allowed to use the Kubuntu logo
<jpatrick> btw wincide from #kubuntu-es sends his greetings to you
<jpatrick> allee: patch to make kmplayer use gstreamer by default isn't working
* jpatrick will edit source instead then
<wincide> hi
<jpatrick> hello wincide 
<wincide> hi all,first sorry about my english ..
<wincide> me and a friend of mine are working on a LFS based in kubuntu, just to boot from USB drives like pendrives or external hard-disks
<wincide> now we are thinking about what we need in that project
<wincide> and one of the most important things we thought was a light qt based desktop
<ubijtsa> wincide: like Qtopia?
<wincide> we dont know if that exists, so this is my question...
<ubijtsa> I would not call KDE 'light' exactly
<wincide> Qtopia ? :D i didnt hear about that !
<ubijtsa> XFCE is more lightweight, but not exactly slimline
<ubijtsa> Qtopia is the embedded stuff
<ubijtsa> Sharp's Zaurus is running Qtopia
<wincide> nice !
<ubijtsa> If you want lightweight, consider things like WindowMaker, OpenBox or similar, you can still have all the Qt and Gtk libs there for KDE and Gnome apps
<wincide> that is what i was looking for :D
<ubijtsa> not sure if Qtopia is free, but it certainly is lightweight
<wincide> ubijtsa, i prefer having only one of these at one time
<wincide> more applications ...
<wincide> indeed of more libraries
<wincide> jpatrick, en vez de tantas librerias se dice asi ?? :S
<ubijtsa> Am sure there is docs on the wiki for how to install a USB stick and boot it
<jpatrick> wincide: creo que si
<wincide> ubijtsa, i hope qtopia beeing free
<ubijtsa> let me google for a page on it
<ubijtsa> http://www.trolltech.com/products/qtopia/
<wincide> http://www.trolltech.com/products/qtopia/
<wincide> :P
<ubijtsa> *lol*
<wincide> Please contact sales@trolltech.com to discuss your specific requirements.
<wincide> it seems not to be free
<ubijtsa> embedded stuff rarely is
<JRe> Riddell: I am glad that you like Keep 0.3.0 ;)
<jpatrick> JRe: I tried to do some hacking on Keep today... I didn't get very far...
<JRe> jpatrick: if you want some things to be implemented, don't mind to ask :)
<jpatrick> I was gonna just see what I could do
<jpatrick> night everyone
<LeeJunFan> okay, I give - wth is keep?
<LeeJunFan> nvermind found it.
<wincide> see you :) thx a lot for the info
<wincide> i hope to come soon to this channel with fresh new about the distro ! :D
<Riddell> JRe: shall I upload keep
<Riddell> or are you expecting any more new versions any time soon?
<Riddell> although if you've made it /for/ kubuntu that's not upstream :)
<JRe> Riddell: :)
<JRe> Riddell: I think there is no bad bug
<Riddell> great, I'll upload
<Riddell> and write a main inclusion
<JRe> Riddell: :)
<JRe> Riddell: I hope dapper users will like it
<JRe> Riddell: but in any case don't worry, I'll made a kubuntu specific patch
<JRe> Riddell: if there is any bad bug
<Riddell> cgroovy
<Riddell> s/c//
<Riddell> keep_0.3.0-0ubuntu1_source.changes is NEW
<JRe> :)
#kubuntu-devel 2006-02-15
* Hobbsee reads last weeks' dapper development update while waiting for the one from a few hours ago to come online...
<Riddell> come online?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: wanting a job to do?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: possibly, what is it?
<Hobbsee> transcript of them
<Hobbsee> will it be a job that i'm able to do?  or like asciiquarium?
<Riddell> well we could do with an updated package for ktorrent 1.2, and tested
<Riddell> which should be easy, just use existing packaging
<Riddell> or, we need someone to make a kubuntu equivalent of example-content which arrived in dapper today
<Hobbsee> so just update it?
<Riddell> but ktorrent would be cooler just now
<Riddell> yes, just update it with the new ktorrent version
<Hobbsee> ok, the second one sounds scary :P
<Hobbsee> gotcha
<Riddell> compile it, make sure there's no files missing
<Riddell> make sure it runs
<Riddell> and run a torrent overnight to see if it works :)
<Riddell> actually in .au that'll probably use up your continent's bandwidth so someone else can do that
<Hobbsee> hehe - it's 10.30 am - maybe someone else can test it?
<Hobbsee> rofl yeah
<Riddell> anyway, I'm off to bed
<Riddell> night all
<Hobbsee> night Riddell 
<Hobbsee> Riddell: presumably you want ktorrent 1.2 rather than ktorrent 1.2rc2?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: yes please :)
<Hobbsee> :) ok
<Hobbsee> er...
<Hobbsee> this is weird, checksum error
<freeflying> Mez: hi
<Mez> freeflying, sup/
<Hobbsee> hey seth - can i have some help for a min?
<seth> Hobbsee, you bet
<Hobbsee> why am i getting this?
<Hobbsee> sarah@sarah:~/devel/ktorrent$ dput revu *.changes
<Hobbsee> Checking Signature on .changes
<Hobbsee> gpg: Signature made Fri 10 Feb 2006 11:50:55 EST using DSA key ID 98B2D4F0
<Hobbsee> gpg: Good signature from "Sarah Hobbs (irc: Hobbsee) <hobbsee@gmail.com>"
<Hobbsee> Good signature on /home/sarah/devel/ktorrent/ktorrent_1.2-1build1_i386.changes.
<Hobbsee> Checking Signature on .dsc
<freeflying> Mez: we can just backport skim to breezy 
<Hobbsee> gpg: Signature made Fri 10 Feb 2006 11:54:35 EST using DSA key ID 98B2D4F0
<seth> oh zoy, not another huge paste :(
<Hobbsee> gpg: Good signature from "Sarah Hobbs (irc: Hobbsee) <hobbsee@gmail.com>"
<seth> use dput -f
<Hobbsee> Good signature on /home/sarah/devel/ktorrent/ktorrent_1.2-1build1.dsc.
<Hobbsee> Checksum doesn't match for /home/sarah/devel/ktorrent/ktorrent_1.2-1build1.dsc
<Hobbsee> sarah@sarah:~/devel/ktorrent$   
<Hobbsee> oops, that was supposed to be a pastebin link that never got done
<seth> oh, or not
<seth> umm
<seth> did you do a srcbuild
<Mez> freeflying, based on waht
<Mez> Hobbsee, you're called sarah?
<seth> and um, if it's just a build1, you don't need to REVU it
<Hobbsee> Mez: indeed
<seth> just put a debdiff somewhere
<Mez> wow - lol - I didnt know :D
<Hobbsee> it's an upgrade
<Mez> apologies - I always assumed you were female
<Hobbsee> haha - yes Mez, i'm the first female dev...
<Hobbsee> hehe
<seth> Hobbsee, then why is it build1
<Mez> Hobbsee, never met simira then ?
<Hobbsee> Mez: no, well...that's what i was told anyway
<Hobbsee> oh well
<Mez> lol :D
<Mez> noproblems :d
<Mez> nice to see some female blood in this male dominated world
<Hobbsee> seth: i assumed it was supposed to be, as the last version was 0.11-1build1
<Hobbsee> hehe true
<Mez> Hobbsee, no - build's are just a rebuild with same souce
<Mez> if you change should be xubuntuy
<Mez> so 0.11-1ubuntu1 for this
<seth> and if you make no changes, it needs synched instead
<Hobbsee> this version is 0.12
<Mez> and then you need to re debuild -S sa
<Mez> Hobbsee, then you def need to bump it
<Mez> 0.12-0ubuntu1
<Hobbsee> ah, ok
<freeflying> Mez: actually skim is in ubuntu-cn and ubuntu-ja repository for a long time , it works fine 
<Mez> what are you packaging
<Hobbsee> ktorrent
<Mez> does this fix the "crash after half an hour" bug ?
<Hobbsee> got no idea - riddell asked me to do it
<Mez> seth: you got motu yet?
<Mez> actually - got your key signed yet?
<seth> working on IF2, motu comes after
<Mez> ah :D lol :D hows if2 coming ?
<Mez> brandon hasnt asked me for help in ages
<seth> it's almost done
<seth> I'm writing the HTML templates
<Mez> cool
* seth tries to work out how to filter all lines containing ':D' in Konversation
<Mez> lol
<Mez> seth is evil :D
<seth> nothing to see atm
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Mez> oh - you're australian too Hobbsee lol
<Hobbsee> yes
<Mez>  always wanted to visit 
<Mez> neer had the money
<Hobbsee> do it sometime, it's a nice place
<Mez> yeah will do when i have the money
<Mez> lol :D
<Mez> I think we had like - 5 females at UBZ
<Mez> the only one that wasnt canonical staff was simira
<Mez> lol
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> same error
<Mez> Hobbsee, are you doing a debuild -S -sa as your last thing?
<Hobbsee> yes
<Mez> (if so - delete EVERYTHING from the dir other than the source folder and the .orig.tar.gz and try again
<Hobbsee> no, wait...
<Mez> cause i always seem to find that I just get the wrong file :D
<Hobbsee> ah, looks like that's working...
<Mez> ;)
<Mez> just chekc now you didnt delete the .orig.tar.gz and make it debian native
<Mez> I always do that
<Hobbsee> that worked :)
<Hobbsee> say what?
<Mez> nvm
<Hobbsee> ok
<Mez> I really ought to go to sleep
<Hobbsee> lol nah...
<Mez|ZzZ> ... ?
<Hobbsee> for youb eing ought to go to sleep
<Mez|ZzZ> why - it's like - 2am here
<Hobbsee> yeah, but sleep is for wusses
<Mez|ZzZ> sleep is for people who need to be up early in the morning to clean their house so it's suitable for their new gf to stop over later on that day
<Hobbsee> hehe!
<Hobbsee> most girls dont care, you know...
<Mez|ZzZ> freeflying, ping
<Mez|ZzZ> Hobbsee, well - I do :D lol
<freeflying> Mez|ZzZ: hi
<Hobbsee> lol
<Mez|ZzZ> I want a nice clean room
<Mez|ZzZ> freeflying, not possible to backport skim
<freeflying> Mez|ZzZ: skim just need scim , then it can work , we needn't backport qt and scim-qtimm
<Mez|ZzZ> freeflying: please read http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=127554
<freeflying> Mez|ZzZ: got it , I forgot that scim had ABI changes 
<Mez|ZzZ> freeflying yeah
<Mez|ZzZ> though i'm thinking of doing what Riddell did for the KDE packages
<Mez|ZzZ> to get past the ABI transition
<freeflying> Mez: It's seems source changes will not permit for backport 
<Mez> freeflying, i could change it though to make it backportable
<freeflying> Mez: scim ?
<Mez> yes
<freeflying> Mez: will you need help 
<Mez> oh I can make it backportable easy
<Mez> it's really just a rename of the binary package
<Mez> scim's API hasnt changed I believe
<Mez> just because of the c++ transition
<freeflying> Mez: y
<Mez> why ?
<freeflying> Mez: it's really rename the binary package , and no other changes 
<Mez> yeah I know and thats easy enough to do
<freeflying> Mez: thx  fotr your backport   :)
<Mez> well I dont know if I will backport it yet
<Mez> it involves mking a delata from debian
<freeflying> Mez: hope you may   
<Mez> freeflying, you still there?
<freeflying> Mez: y
<Mez> would you be able to hop onto #ubuntu-devel and explain to infinity whats broken in scim for breezy?
<Mez> freeflying - it seems you have your wish
<freeflying> Mez: thx 
<Hobbsee> Riddell: that Knetworkmanager looks really nice!  Can i test versions of it or something at some point?
<Lathiat> ooh theres a knetworkmanager?
<Lathiat> i was pondering making one ;p
<Lathiat> nice
<Lathiat> i'll try thatout tonight
<Hobbsee> Lathiat: in riddell's blog there is one, semi done or something
<freeflying> anyone can tell how to pronounce "kubuntu"
<Lathiat> it is prounounced: kubuntu
<Lathiat> ;)
<freeflying> Lathiat: you'd pronounce it   :)
<mornfall> freeflying: i'd say kubuntu with some slavic pronunciation :)
<freeflying> mornfall: I'd like know it  :)
<mornfall> you can pronounce it like "debian" ;-)
<freeflying> mornfall: hehe
* mornfall bounces
* sealne thinks its kuh-bun-too but originally thought it was koo-boon-too
* freeflying smmes shall add this to coming kubuntu-meeting
<sealne> maybe we need something like linus pronouncing linux :)
<freeflying> sealne: ask Riddell for that  :)
<sealne> isn't it sladen that has linus on his website
<sealne> or were you meaning to get Riddell to say it on the website? :)
<sealne> he'd need to make his own name rhyme with kubuntu tho :)
<sealne> the problem with pronouncing linux was charlie brown
<Tm_T> Jonathan Rubuntu =)
<freeflying> sealne: Maybe Riddell speak it , and put on kubuntu's website 
<Tm_T> sealne: rhyme enough?
<sealne> yeah i couldn't work out how to spell rhyme
<sealne> http://www.paul.sladen.org/pronunciation/
<freeflying> Tm_T: popup can not use still
<Tm_T> freeflying: ok, I'll test it as soon as possible, thanks
<freeflying> guys , have a look :http://ubuntu-zh.3322.org/screenshot/dapper.png
<freeflying> How about the effect 
<allee> freeflying: it's unreadable ;)
<allee> freeflying: what effect?
<freeflying> allee: chinese fonts display
<allee> freeflying: ah.  Didn't work before?  Then great
<freeflying> allee: we are tweaking for better displaying , hope it can be better than other distro 
<allee> freeflying: hope you reach your goal.  Btw. the debian/ubuntu 27xxx and redhat/fedora 30xxx. What are they about?
<freeflying> allee: it's a chinese linux forum 
<allee> 'k
<allee> freeflying: something OT.  I've a directory with filenames with all sorts of glyphs. I use ls example/UTF-8/ as demo.
<allee> freeflying: question: What does  mean?  (was cut and paste from some spam?)  I hope it's nothing bad
<freeflying> allee: these means : a letter from your friends
<allee> freeflying: puh, good.  that's okay. thx a lot.  
<freeflying> allee: it's must be spam in my opinion
<allee> yeap. I never asked for letter in chinese.
<freeflying> allee: maybe I'll send you mail in chinese  :)
<allee> :)
<Riddell> hi Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> hey Riddell :)
<Hobbsee> i uploaded ktorrent  to revu :)
<Riddell> oh, cool
<sealne> weird in breezy 3.5.1 i just tried copying the MP3 directory of an audio cd and it gave me 0 sized files
<Riddell> sealne: no mp3 encoder?
<mornfall> :-)
<sealne> Riddell: hmm
<Riddell> although it shouldn't show the MP3 directory in that case
<mornfall> busted mp3 encoder comes to mind
<Riddell> freeflying: what's changed in ttf-arphic-uming?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: that knetworkmanager that you had in your screenshot on your blog - do you have testing packages for that at all?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: no, I didn't make packages since it requires CVS network manager and that won't get into dapper
<Hobbsee> ok
<mornfall> what do you people think about "Request Removal" and "Request Install" for the actions in adept? (intsead of install package/remove package)
<sealne> Riddell: yep installing lame helped, but that wasn't an obvious error for a user (or me being dumb)
<Riddell> mornfall: having Install/Remove isn't obvious that you then have to click on the Commit button
<Riddell> Request seems a bit strange though
<Riddell> I'd say Mark for Removal, Mark for Install
<sealne> i'd agree about the commit thing i've had t remind users of that a few times
<Riddell> but that's quite long text
<sealne> i'd say the same thing applied to the dist-upgrade button
<mornfall> commit could go to Perform Changes
<mornfall> but, well
<mornfall> neither is good
<mornfall> apply changes
<mornfall> that could do
<Riddell> yeah, apply could work
<sealne> yeah once you understand the concept its fine its getting it accross to the user the first time
<Riddell> that's quite a common GUI feature
<mornfall> i don't like the mark terminology though
<mornfall> the thing is that i want to distinguish between auto-installed and request-installed
<Riddell> Request is ok, it just suggests to me that the user isn't in control here, "please computer, do as I say" :)
<mornfall> well, there is no future imperative in english, is there?
<Riddell> don't know what that means, so probably not :)
<sealne> "add to list of things to do when i click commit" ? :)
<mornfall> sealne: beware, i will implement it like that and i'll blame you ;-)
<sealne> hehe
<Lathiat> hrm
<Lathiat> has anyone considered installing and running like gnome-settings-daemon so GTK apps get a decent theme?
<Hobbsee> haha
<Lathiat> is there a reason not to?
<Lathiat> i note g-s-d sets the X dpi that messes up font sizes in onsole, i guess thats one thing
<Riddell> Lathiat: interesting.  what does it set it to?
<Riddell> and how does it set it if X is already started
<Lathiat> i think gnome blankets to 96
<Lathiat> i think X goes to 75 or something?
<Lathiat> i dunno what Xresource to check
<ubijtsa2> xdpyinfo may tell you
<Lathiat> nope
<Lathiat> its the Xft.dpi setting i think
<Riddell> resolution:
<Lathiat> how do i ask the xserver for a resource?
<Riddell> (in xdpyinfo)
<Lathiat> the xdpyinfo dpi si different ot the one the font system uses
<Lathiat> see X says 75x75 for me
<Lathiat> gnome defautls to 96
<Lathiat> i think it sets that when g-s-d starts
<ubijtsa2> xdpyinfo | grep resolution:
<ubijtsa2> I get "resolution:    101x108 dots per inch" for screen #0
<Lathiat> its probably hardware specific
<Lathiat> and driver specific
<Lathiat> e.g. the nvidia driver fills out the correct dpi
<ubijtsa2> iirc there is a way of telling X the x&y dpi for each display
<Lathiat> http://bur.st/~lathiat/dpi.png
<Lathiat> ubijtsa2: ther eis but its not always accurate
<Lathiat> dodgy laptops have a habbit of beign wrong
<ubijtsa2> err 404
<Lathiat> ah
<Lathiat> wrong dir
<Lathiat> hangon
<Lathiat> try now
<Lathiat> konsole on the left was before starting g-s-d
<Lathiat> on the right was after
<ubijtsa2> uuuh, that's not right.. 
<ubijtsa2> I see what you mean..
<ubijtsa2> g-s-d (whatever it is) is messing with the dpi, and I bet it's in gconf somewhere
* ubijtsa2 looks in scrollback
<Riddell> gnome-settings-daemon also takes about 10 minutes to run
<ubijtsa2> hmm, I don't have it running
<Riddell> Carla Hufstedler (carlamichele) wants to join this team.  do we know this person?
* ubijtsa2 wonders if anyone in here 'knows' him..
<Riddell> ubijtsa2: nope, who are you?
<ubijtsa2> Riddell: Anders Karlsson, occasional poster on the mailing lists, general source of bad ideas and a QA engineer by trade
<ubijtsa2> that about sums it/me up
<Hobbsee> havent heard of a carlamichele
<ubijtsa2> nothing on the ML in that name what I can see
<ubijtsa2> (in the last six months or so)
<sebas> Is gstreamer 0.10 going into dapper?
<Riddell> ubijtsa2: groovy, pleased to meet you
<Riddell> sebas: yes but not in kubuntu
<Riddell> since nothing uses it
<sebas> Ah, thx.
<ubijtsa2> Riddell: dito :)
<jeroenvrp> Riddell: do you saw my new kmail-bug-entry?
<Riddell> jeroenvrp: yes, not investigated yet
* mornfall bounces
<jeroenvrp> ok thanks
<Riddell> jeroenvrp: if it's related to your Mail directory you probably need to attach that directory
<Riddell> (which could have interesting privacy implications)
<jeroenvrp> Riddell: mmm I don't going to attach a 1,5 GB mail-directory :-)
<jeroenvrp> anyhow, kmail was 1 or 2 times updated in dapper and there where no problems
<jeroenvrp> what i can do, is create a new Mail-folder and move every submailfolder one by one to the new Mail-folder
<jeroenvrp> but it still is very strange
<Riddell> jeroenvrp: that might well be the only way to debug it
<jeroenvrp> Riddell: ok I will do that this afternoon
<jeroenvrp> lets start with the inbox
<Riddell> wow, gnome-settings-daemon messes up my font sizes amazingly
<Tm_T> =)
<Tm_T> Riddell: maybe it thinks your settings confuse you ;)
* mornfall notes that libapt-pkg is messed up
<Tm_T> freeflying: ping
<Mez> Riddell: ping
<Tm_T> hmm, let's have pingpong kubuntu-championship tournament
<Tm_T> =)
<Mez> Tm_T, do you use amarok ?
<Riddell> Mez: yo
<Mez> Riddell: any chance you can do a lil testing for me?
<Tm_T> Mez: oh yes!
<Mez> it involves having some tracks in amarok and using SQLite in amarok
<Mez> and thats about it
<Mez> I need someone to test if this subselect works in SQLite
<Riddell> I already do that
<Mez> Riddell: can you run this command
<Mez> dcop amarok collection query "SELECT thing.artist, thing.album, thing.title, thing.url, thing.path from (SELECT artist.name AS artist, album.name AS album, tags.title, tags.url, images.path FROM album, artist, tags, images WHERE album.id = tags.album AND artist.name = images.artist AND album.name = images.album) AS thing"
<Mez> (all one line)
<Mez> and see if it returns anything
<Mez> prefereable if you have less tracks though
<Mez> feel free to change it to 
<Riddell> doesn't seem to return anything
<Mez> dcop amarok collection query "SELECT thing.artist, thing.album, thing.title, thing.url, thing.path from (SELECT artist.name AS artist, album.name AS album, tags.title, tags.url, images.path FROM album, artist, tags, images WHERE album.id = tags.album AND artist.name = images.artist AND album.name = images.album) AS thing WHERE thing.artist='Name of Artist Here'"
<Mez> feck
<Mez> SQLlite doesnt allow subselects
<freeflying> Tm_T: pong
<Tm_T> freeflying: what problem it was with kopete?
<freeflying> Tm_T: popup can not use 
<Tm_T> hmm, what popup
<Tm_T> you mean some notification?
<freeflying> Tm_T: y
<Tm_T> ok, I'll test
<Tm_T> freeflying: atleast here notification popups seems to work just fine
<freeflying> Tm_T: if I met that problem again , I'll give u a screenshot 
<Tm_T> ok
<Tm_T> thanks
<Hobbsee> Riddell: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1720 is the direct link to ktorrent whenever you want to do something with it :)
<Riddell> Hobbsee: I'm happily torrenting away now
<Hobbsee> ok :)
<Riddell> if it doesn't crash in a couple of hours I'll ask for a UVF exception and upload
<Hobbsee> excellent
<Hobbsee> seems that it's working better than my wireless card then
<freeflying> Riddell: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1721 
<Riddell> freeflying: what's changed?
<freeflying> Riddell: re-list fonts in conf for display chinese better
<Riddell> freeflying: what does arphic mean by the way?
<robotgeek> wow, kmplayer is nice
<freeflying> Riddell: arphic is the name of a Company produce fonts
<Hobbsee> night all
<robotgeek> later Hobbsee 
<freeflying> Hobbsee: night
<Riddell> freeflying: where does the 10_new-ttf-arphic-uming-conf.dpatch patch come from?
<freeflying> Riddell: we locoteam reconfigure the configure file , and make that patch , also we've comunicated this with the author and debian maitainer 
<freeflying> Riddell: http://ubuntu-zh.3322.org/screenshot/ these srcreenshot were taken after use this configure file , you may have a look
<Riddell> freeflying: where do the updates to the translations come from?
<Riddell> ah, they look like just adding wordwrap
<Riddell> freeflying: well I can upload but I have not much idea of what that patch does so you'll need to tell me if it breaks anything :)
<freeflying> Riddell: the configure file was come from we chinese users , and have been tested in daily use
<freeflying> Riddell: nothing at all
<Riddell> great, uploading 
<freeflying> Riddell: to solve the chinese display better , we shall submit patch to fontconfig , but now it's hard to do , and that will be time-consuming 
<freeflying> Riddell: so this way will be athe best choice now 
<Riddell> right
<freeflying> Riddell: thx 
<freeflying> Riddell: u've said that I'd give u a report after the coming canonical meeting , what will be the report about then ?
<Riddell> did I?
<freeflying> Riddell: y
<Riddell> not sure what that was meaning
<freeflying> Riddell:   :) 
<Riddell> freeflying: what's happening with ttf-arphic-newsung? http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1020
<freeflying> Riddell: this font has been included in ttf-arphic-uming now
<Riddell> ah right, I'll archive it
<freeflying> Riddell: ok 
<jjesse> the meeting is next thursday right?
<Riddell> that's what it says in /topic
<freeflying> Riddell: the time is too early for me  :)
<Mez> Riddell: how did you get the control overwrite thing to work
<Mez> I cant seem to get it to
<Riddell> Mez: just a cp rule, see debian/rules in kdelibs
<Mez> Riddell, I know that but I've tried it
<Mez> and it doesnt seem to work
<Mez> unless theres a problem in lsb_release
<Mez> control:
<Mez>         [ `lsb_release -c -s` = "breezy" ]  && cp debian/control-breezy debian/control
<Riddell> I don't think '=' is a valid test operator
<Mez> it is
<Riddell> not listed in man test
<mornfall> it is
<mornfall> i also think it should be "`lsb_release -c -s`"
<Mez> mornfall - 
<Mez> mez@lethargy:/scratch/scim/scim-1.4.4$ [ `lsb_release -c -s` = "breezy" ]  && echo true
<Mez> mez@lethargy:/scratch/scim/scim-1.4.4$ [ `lsb_release -c -s` = "dapper" ]  && echo true
<Mez> true
<Riddell> hmm, ok
<Mez> it doesnt seem to be working though
<Mez> maybe it'snot being called?
<mornfall> that's ok, just that it may be say "foo bar" on some system :-)
<mornfall> possibly
<Mez> build-stamp:  config.status control
<Mez> is where i have the control rule called
* mornfall settles on a caveat
<jjesse> Riddell: i sent you the first draft via email, please let me know corrections/changes etc... you can make them right in the doc if you want, just make sure it tracks changes
<Riddell> jjesse: draft of what?
<jjesse> kubuntu chapter
<jjesse> for the book
<jjesse> you asked for a copy of the draft
<Riddell> oh, cool
<jpatrick> Riddell: I sent the email
<kkathman> systemsettings very frustrating. I am assuming that this is either being eliminated in Dapper or fixed? hehe
<Riddell> kkathman: what's the problem?
<kkathman> Riddell:  seems that in several panels, the resultant window for a choice does not open properly, and is truncated so that options cannot be seen
<kkathman> example:  Sound and multimedia
<kkathman> when it opens, one cannot get to the bottom portion of the options
<kkathman> however, if you choose the option from kcontrol, this panel is fine
<Riddell> it's too big for the screen, it's on my TODO to fix
<jpatrick> Alt-Drag the window
<Riddell> jjesse: .doc??
<kkathman> I typically use kcontrol anyway. I think that other windows are like this also 
<kkathman> why not go back to kcontrol?
<kkathman> that seems cross-distribution compatible
<jpatrick> Simplity
<jpatrick> hm typo
<kkathman> hmm k
<kkathman> guess Im just the creature of habit
<kkathman> love kcontrol :)
<kkathman> I know where everything is :) haha
<kkathman> well back to the Kubuntu guide for me :)
* jpatrick looks over the meeting agenda
<kkathman> also, there is a small issue that I've noticed.  Obscure to be sure.  I have a separate panel on the bottom left of my screen, that houses the desktops applet, and the systray. When I set this to "hide" it is nearly impossible to get it to come back up. One must make several passes at it to trigger it to appear.
<kkathman> interestingly enough. when its "hidden", and comes up, it sits right on the bottom of the screen. However, change the panel to non-hidden, it does NOT sit and the very bottom, but about  30 pixels higher
<kkathman> I think thats a bug
<Riddell> a bug in kicker?  surely not!
<jpatrick> not with aseigo there
<jpatrick> bonsoir pef
<pef> hello
<kkathman> Riddell:  not kicker per se (i.e. main panel) but when you add multiple panels and position them at the bottom, they dont go where they should
<kkathman> I dont have this problem, for instance, on my SUSE install.  So Im thinking there must be something specific to Kubuntu?
<pef> salut jpatrick :)
<kkathman> I have not tried Dapper tho
<kkathman> maybe its fixed there?
<pef> Riddell: are you around ?
<Riddell> pef: hi
<pef> Riddell: how are you Jonathan N
<pef> ?
<Riddell> kkathman: there's nothing changed in kubuntu that should alter how kicker behaves
<Riddell> N?
<pef> s/N/?/ N is near ? on french keyboard :)
<kkathman> hmm... ok Riddell Im at a loss to explain why its different in SUSE 10 then. 
<Riddell> kkathman: different KDE versions?  kicker has had a lot of fixes in 3.5
<Riddell> pef: :)  I'm just groovy thanks
<kkathman> Riddell:  I am running 3.5.1 on both distributions, however.
<pef> Riddell: is it difficult tu submit patch to kde ? have I just to attach them on the bug report ?
<kkathman> Riddell:  it may be that there is some obscure setting Im overlooking in one or the other.
<mornfall> kkathman: it may be suse patching kde more than kubuntu patching kde :-)
<jpatrick> pef: yes - there's more info at developer.kde.org
<kkathman> yes thats always true I imagine
<kkathman> though, the repository I used to upgrade to 3.5 and 3.5.1 was a kde repository. But I supposed there could be some clever tricks.
<Riddell> KDE repository?
<Riddell> pef: if there's a bug report then attaching it there is probably the best way
<Riddell> pef: what's the bug entry?
<pef> Riddell: still no entry on bugs.kde.org, only on LP for the moment, I'm compiling from kde svn to see if it worth writing a patch
<Riddell> ah
<Riddell> what's the LP entry?
<pef> #30693
<pef> very small bug, but I try to learn KDE internals :)
<Riddell> certainly no kubuntu changes to khexedit
<Riddell> so grab 3.5 branch, fix it, send patch to khexedit maintainer (if there is one)
<Riddell> also do a patch for trunk too, but don't try compiling trunk
<pef> Riddell: because migration to qt4 ?
<Riddell> pef: yep
<pef> Riddell: ok, thanks :)
<Riddell> help needed, could someone please test this repository
<Riddell> deb http://mirror.cc.columbia.edu/pub/software/kde/stable/3.5.1/kubuntu breezy main
<Riddell> just do apt-get update and tell me if apt complains at all
* jpatrick tests
<jpatrick> Riddell: nothing to report: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/548703
<Riddell> this is most strange, I've had more than one person say they get a gpg error on that, but I can't and you don't
<jpatrick> maybe they need your key
<Riddell> nope, different error
<Riddell> bad signature, not no key
<jpatrick> never heard of that error
<Tonio_> hi
<jpatrick> Tonio_: nice to see you
<Tonio_> heya jpatrick 
<jpatrick> ca va?
<Tonio_> ma foi waip :)
<Tonio_> en pleine migration de messagerie, donc c un peu tendu :)
* jpatrick checks his French learning book again
<Tonio_> jpatrick: hehe, I was saying I'm in the middle of a full mail migration, including MX on the net etc..... so it's a bit hot ;)
<Tonio_> it has to work on monday morning, or I'll get killed :)
<jjesse> good luck Tonio_
<jjesse> what are you migrating from to?
<Tonio_> my company had externalised services, based on imap etc.... but the quality was horrible
<Tonio_> so we're migrating to local delivery, on ms exchange, with a linux + amavis + spamassassin frontend
<jjesse> sounds like lots of fun :)
<Tonio_> so it implies a complete ldap reorganisation, policies modifications
<Tonio_> delegations on the boxes etc......
<Tonio_> but the architecture is working, I just need to wait for the new MX to replicate, and make a prayer
<Tonio_> ;)
<Tonio_> the problem is that exchange is quite well integrated to active directory, but it is an horrible mess inside...........
<Tonio_> you can't at a moment say "everything will work"... you simply have to wait and see, I hate that ;)
<hunger> What on earth did you do to the fonts in the newest updates of kde?
<hunger> They suddenly look terrible!
<luka74> hunger_: seems to be generic Ubuntu problem (not KDE specific)
<luka74> see http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=721844
<Riddell> hmm, wonder if that's freeflying's font at fault
#kubuntu-devel 2006-02-16
* hunger_ sighs
<hunger> I had expected that the big breakages are over now with the next version of (k)ubuntu drawing nearer.
<hunger> Hmmm... looks like mephis is considering ubuntu as its base distribution. Maybe that will give some more weight to kubuntu as well.
<Tm_T> :)
<hunger> Any idea which package might have changed the sans-serif font in kde for one that is basically unreadable?
<Tm_T> no idea
<hunger> Or what else might have effected the font negatively since wednesday?
<Tm_T> I have some font issues myself too
* hunger has no idea what to file a bugreport on.
* hunger thinks dapper is going downhill for the last two weeks.
<hunger> I just hope the devs can fix all the issues they have broken till they release.
<jsgotangco> :/
<freeflying> hunger: just wait , it's due to ttf-arphic-uming
<hunger> freeflying: uming?
<freeflying> hunger: after today's upgrade ,it will affcet some other fonts
<freeflying> hunger: we are working on it now 
<freeflying> jsgotangco: hi
<jsgotangco> freeflying, hi!
<Tm_T> freeflying: also may fix xosd problem?
<hunger> freeflying: What is uming? Or is that part of the fontname?
<freeflying> jsgotangco: how about korea fonts display
<freeflying> Tm_T: no
<jsgotangco> i still haven't updated today
<freeflying> hunger: is't a chinese font
<hunger> Tm_T: xosd problem? The one with two windows popping up whenever an osd appears?
<Tm_T> no, xosd as Xorg osd tools
<hunger> freeflying: Oh. Why does that break my latin one?
<Tm_T> osd_cat mainly
<Tm_T>   -f, --font=FONT     Use font (default: -misc-fixed-medium-r-semicondensed--*-*-*-*-c-*-*-*
<Tm_T> travolta@HeviPoksi:~/temp$ echo laa | osd_cat
<Tm_T> Error initializing osd: Default font not found
<hunger> Tm_T: Damn:-( That is another problem that I have no idea of how to report that:-(
<Tm_T> look, default font of Xorg tool is missing ;(
<Tm_T> I consider this as major flaw
<Tm_T> was just ok in breezy
<hunger> Tm_T: Well, currently I would be happy if I could do basic stuff like startup and shutdown in dapper:-(
<Tm_T> hehe
<freeflying> this change just make some latin fonts fuzzy 
<Riddell> hunger: breakages?
<freeflying> plz have a look ar this post http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=128080
<Riddell> hunger: mepis URL?
<Tm_T> whops, you woke sleeping bear!
* Tm_T hides
<hunger> Riddell: no more sleep, no more shutdown, that kind of stuff.
<hunger> Riddell: I read about mephis here: http://www.desktoplinux.com/news/NS2584380705.html
<hunger> Riddell: apparently mephis is a debian based kde distro.
<Riddell> it is indeed
<Riddell> freeflying: any idea what the fonts problem is, or should I just revert for now?
<freeflying> Riddell: got it , and working on it now , new patch will soon out
<Riddell> freeflying: great
<freeflying> jsgotangco: hi
<freeflying> jsgotangco: would u mind upgrade your system ,and have a test 
<jsgotangco> mepis is really nice
<jsgotangco> hmm
<jsgotangco> i'll have to reboot though
* jsgotangco is currently doing some work
<hunger> freeflying: I can test.
<freeflying> jsgotangco: thx ,if you have time   :0
<hunger> freeflying: If I manage to decypher the hyroglyphs I have on my screen at the moment that is;-)
<freeflying> hunger: decypher the hyroglyphs ?
<hunger> freeflying: My fonts are really borked.
<hunger> freeflying: Actually I switch to console since it is really hard to read stuff in X.
<freeflying> hunger: it will not broked, just made bold  fuzzy .
<hunger> freeflying: Yeap. I use bold almost everywhere and I looks like i which in turn looks like l now, etc.
<freeflying> hunger: we will solve that as quickly as we can , and sorry for that 
<hunger> freeflying: Thanks!
<hunger> freeflying: And please do not get discouraged by my whining. All of you devs are doing great work!
<Tm_T> freeflying: wanna test one thing?
<freeflying> hunger: :)
<freeflying> Tm_T: test for what ?
<hunger> freeflying: It is just that I do not know what to bugreport on here, so I can not whine in the bugtracker;-)
<Tm_T> freeflying: osd_cat, if it returns same error there
<Tm_T> freeflying: to make sure it's not only here
<Tm_T> freeflying: xosd-bin <- package containing osd_cat
<Tm_T> and use it: echo foo | osd_cat
<hunger> osd_cat works for me by the way.
<freeflying> Tm_T: no error given for me 
<Tm_T> freeflying: ok, utf-8?
<freeflying> Tm_T: y
<Tm_T> ok, can you test with other locale?
<Tm_T> like, LANG=en_GB echo foo | osd_cat
<Tm_T> (dunno if that changes anything)
<freeflying> Tm_T: what locale you want test 
<Tm_T> any iso-8859-
<Tm_T> 1 or 15 mainly
<Tm_T> don't say I just happen to have missing font
<Tm_T> that means reinstalling all font packages ;(
<freeflying> Tm_T: it can display english here , but chinese can't be displayed 
<Tm_T> freeflying: does osd_cat work?
<freeflying> Tm_T: it works
<Tm_T> damn!
<Tm_T> thanks, now I have to find out in what package that font is
<freeflying> Tm_T: u r welcome :)
<MrFaber> hi all
<MrFaber> I have a question according to the standard kubuntu kde theme.
<MrFaber> If I install a new theme or change settings and want to set them back to standard everything looks different to the kubuntu standard skin and I have no clue how to set it back without resetting some configuraton files. Isn't it possible to ship kubuntu with a kde theme which can be easyly choosen under system settings?
<MrFaber> Maybe I miss something which can reset it but I think it would be a good idea too.
<Riddell> MrFaber: yes, we should ship a .theme file
<MrFaber> thanks
<Riddell> although we don't make the theme module easily choosable at the moment
<Riddell> I'll try and remember to poke tonio about that, he's doing the default settings stuff at the moment
<MrFaber> many thanks
<Riddell> of course you can always just rm -r ~/.kde, but that's not always a good idea :)
<MrFaber> yes, than all my settings are lost :-D
<MrFaber> I have tried to set all settings back in menu but it looks completly different
<MrFaber> than changed configuraition files and killed some kde parts
<MrFaber> So I have to remove it and only recover important parts of my settings
<MrFaber> like logs and so on
<MrFaber> but for beginners it isn't that easy :-D
<MrFaber> BTW does anyone knows why KDE sepparates a app config file from his app directory?
<MrFaber> .kde/share/apps and .kde/share/config I think it would be easier if everything is in one directory
<MrFaber> for recovery
<Riddell> MrFaber: no paticular reason that I know of but I think it makes things easier for us to customise, e.g. we only need one /etc/kde3 directory and one directory for /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde-profile/default/share/config/
<MrFaber> ok, that makes sense and if you know it it is no big deal
<MrFaber> ok, thanks and cu all
<Tm_T> freeflying: oh joy, 95 packages reinstalling, and I'm almost sure that doesn't fix my problem
<freeflying> Tm_T: hmm :0
<Tm_T> yup, but have to test
<jeroenvrp> hi folks 
<jeroenvrp> Is it not a good idea to make update-apt a dependency of Adept?
<jeroenvrp> without that adept-notifier has no function, because it doesnt know about new packages
<Riddell> adept-notifier does know that there are new packages
<Riddell> and lets you open adept-updater to download
<Riddell> although downloading the .debs nightly as an option might not be a bad idea, ready to install when the user wants
<mornfall> Riddell: currently that's an option with the cronjob, i think
<mornfall> Riddell: should work transparently with adept-*
<mornfall> maybe it should be configurable in the GUI though
<jeroenvrp> Riddell: thansk for your answer, but when and how does adept-notifier check if there are new packages?
<jeroenvrp> cause it always stays green at my place
<Riddell> jeroenvrp: mornfall will know the details
<jeroenvrp> mornfall: ping
<Riddell> I imagine it's whenever apt-get update is run, which includes the nightly cron run
<jeroenvrp> Riddell: let me see
<jeroenvrp> Riddell: is that /etc/cron.daily/apt ?
<Riddell> looks about it
<jeroenvrp> mmm when I run it standalone it doesn't do anything
<mornfall> jeroenvrp: you may have it disabled
<jeroenvrp> ah wait it must be configured in the apt-config
<mornfall> i'm almost sure it's on by default though
<jeroenvrp> hi mornfall 
<mornfall> hi :)
<jeroenvrp> APT::Periodic::Update-Package-Lists=1
<jeroenvrp> so 1 should be every day
<JRe> Riddell: there is still the bug in k3bsetup2
<Riddell> JRe: yep
<Riddell> JRe: it's not high priority for me, since k3b works out the box
<jeroenvrp> mornfall: did you saw my wishlist item about a quick filte ron package name only?
<JRe> Riddell: ok :)
<mornfall> jeroenvrp: seen, haven't decided what to do about it yet
<JRe> Riddell: but every user will experience the bug since there is a dialog box showed if cdrdao is not executed as root
<Tm_T> aye
<Riddell> JRe: then we'll remove that dialogue box :)
<jeroenvrp> mornfall: ok, its the only option keeping me from switching to adept 
<JRe> Riddell: yeah but it's very bad to use cdrdao without root privileges ;)
<jeroenvrp> one other thing Riddell 
<mornfall> jeroenvrp: if you find a nice non-intrusive way to make it accessible, let me know :)
<Riddell> JRe: why?  it's managed fine so far
<Riddell> actually it's managed without cdrdao at all
<jeroenvrp> mornfall: a checkbox
<jeroenvrp> with search in packagename only
<JRe> Riddell: having cdrdao launched as root increase a lot the stability of the burning process because it became top priority over the other processes you have launched
<jeroenvrp> or something like "package:" before the searcht term
<jeroenvrp> or onlu p: 
<Riddell> JRe: talk to pitti about it, he's the one who can decide if something is setuid
<JRe> Riddell: ok
<jeroenvrp> anyhow in breezy I had a checkbox when running kdesu, for remembering my password for a while - it's not in dapper
<jeroenvrp> mornfall: the "APT::Periodic::Update-Package-Lists=1" - should that be listed when I do a "apt-config dump" ?
<mornfall> apparently, yes
<jeroenvrp> it does not
<Riddell> listed for me
<jeroenvrp> no entries for APT::Periodic: at al
<jeroenvrp> let me do a dpkg-reconfigure
<mornfall> [NOTRASH] morn@lor-k-dapper/k3:~ -> apt-config dump | grep Period | grep Lists
<mornfall> APT::Periodic::Update-Package-Lists "1";
<jeroenvrp> i've updated dapper directly from breezy
<mornfall> so have i
<jeroenvrp> no results for dpkg-reconfigure apt
<mornfall> it was default with breezy too
<mornfall> and i think i updated that from hoary
<jeroenvrp> my fist kubuntu install was breezy RC
<mornfall> owns, tests summary: exceptions:1 failures:9 warnings:0 ok:136
<robotgeek> finally, got airport extreme working on my laptop with dhcp 
<Tm_T> 13:12 < andred> for dapper: deb http://andre.duffeck.de/kopete/dapper /
<Tm_T> 13:12 < andred> for breezy: deb http://andre.duffeck.de/kopete/breezy /
<Tm_T> breezy package(s) of Kopete 0.12 alpha available 
<Tm_T> freeflying: no, reinstalling fonts doesn't help ;(
<freeflying> Tm_T: still on working , you may configure it manually
<Tm_T> freeflying: configure what?
<freeflying> Tm_T: use conf here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8478 replace the content in /etc/fonts/conf.d/ttf-arphic-uming
<Tm_T> :o
<andred> hello
<Riddell> hello andred 
<Tm_T> freeflying: there wasn't that name of file yet
<Tm_T> travolta@HeviPoksi:~/temp$ echo "laa foo fii foo" | ~/xosd-blue
<Tm_T> Error initializing osd: Default font not found
<Tm_T> ;(
<freeflying> Tm_T: then you have not installed ttf-arphic-uming 
<Tm_T> true, installing
<Tm_T> you think that might help?
<freeflying> Tm_T:  that's not my fault  then  :)
<Tm_T> hehe
<Tonio_> ji all
<Tonio_> s/ji/hi
<Tm_T> :)
<Tm_T> Tonio_: ji to you too
<Tm_T> jow are you?
<Tonio_> haha
<Tonio_> fine ;) I have lots of kubuntu stuff today........ let's go !
<freeflying> hi Tonio_ 
<Tonio_> hello freeflying 
<Tm_T> freeflying: still same errors ;(
<freeflying> Tm_T: it can works here with en_US en_GB locale
<Tm_T> hmh
<Tm_T> and I don't get osd_cat working in any way
<jeroenvrp> mornfall: I've asked two other users and they also have not : APT::Periodic::Update-Package-Lists "1"; in the config
<mornfall> interesting
<robotgeek> hah jeroenvrp 
<robotgeek> i can try it on a breezy box too?
<jeroenvrp> yes please robotgeek 
<jeroenvrp> mornfall: we also have no apt.conf file
<jeroenvrp> only the apt.conf.d folder
<robotgeek> yeah, it it present in breezy
<mornfall> jeroenvrp: i'd say that's ok
<jeroenvrp> mornfall: so where does it oput its defaults
<jeroenvrp> robotgeek: in breezy, thats what I thought
<jeroenvrp> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root   0 2006-01-25 06:25 update-stamp
<jeroenvrp> jeroen@k-uptown:/var/lib/apt/periodic$   
<jeroenvrp> the 25th
<jeroenvrp> ans I've updated to dapper this monday
<jeroenvrp> or tuesday
<robotgeek> i have a fresh installl
<jeroenvrp> robotgeek: I've updated from breezy
<robotgeek> jeroenvrp: hmm, maybe i should run apt-config again
<jeroenvrp> robotgeek: what you mean
<jeroenvrp> apt-config shell ?
<robotgeek> jeroenvrp: i got confused, with apt-setup
<jeroenvrp> robotgeek: apt-setup is not on my system
<robotgeek> jeroenvrp: it's on breezy, not on dapper :)
<jeroenvrp> aha
<jeroenvrp> normally it should be in base-config, i've read
<jeroenvrp> but that is not installed and if I try it want to uninstall a lot of things, incl language packs
<robotgeek> i think it will install it back, i can try it for you
<robotgeek> apparently not
* robotgeek wonders why base-config conflicts with locales
<jeroenvrp> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<jeroenvrp>   belocs-locales-bin j2re1.4 j2re1.4-mozilla-plugin kde-i18n-nl language-pack-en
<jeroenvrp>   language-pack-en-base language-pack-gnome-nl language-pack-gnome-nl-base language-pack-kde-en
<jeroenvrp>   language-pack-kde-en-base language-pack-kde-nl language-pack-kde-nl-base language-pack-nl
<jeroenvrp>   language-pack-nl-base locales ubuntu-base ubuntu-minimal
<jeroenvrp> oeps
<jeroenvrp> sorry
<jeroenvrp> and java
<robotgeek> jeroenvrp: yes, i found that out :). i don't have the rest of the stuff installed
<jeroenvrp> this is a ubunti thing , lets ask there
<robotgeek> jeroenvrp: i'm going to bed, later :)
<jeroenvrp> good night or whatever time of the day
<jeroenvrp> mornfall: I've put the      Update-Package-Lists "1";  in a new /etc/apt/apt.conf and now /wtc/cron.daily/apt works great
<jeroenvrp> just to let you know
<mornfall> :-)
<jeroenvrp> so still strange that the apt defaults are not generated
<bert_> anyone got KLik to work in KDE 3.5.1?
<hunger> bert_ Whatfor? We got apt.
<bert_> Klik runs a program without installing it, doesn't put any thing on the hard drive, good for checking out programs before they are installed.
<hunger> bert_: Yes, I know.
<hunger> bert_: I just do not like the idea of my users installing stuff.
<hunger> yes, they aren ot really installing anything, but they mess up the loop devices and run software of dubious origins.
<bert_> The programs are maintained on the Klik site
<hunger> bert_: Sorry, I just do not like the idea of users running apps downloaded from somewhere. And I do not like the hack klick uses to bring about the easy of use it has.
<hunger> bert_: But that is just by personal oppinion.... I have not heared of anybody using this in kubuntu.
<hunger> Did you try running it?
<hunger> What was the error you had? Maybe I can help getting it set up?
<bert_> Yes, but it doesn't run the program I tries to load
<hunger> bert_: Did you try running it in a terminal? Maybe you get more informatinons about what goes wrong there.
<hunger> bert_: Are there other users on your system? 
<bert_> No only me
<bert_> Its a home computer
<hunger> bert_: Good, then nobody else is using your loopback devices:-)
<bert_> On the Klik site they mention 'is your kernel cramfs enabled?
<hunger> bert_: You are not using all loopdevs yourself, are you? (i.e. by running other klick apps).
<bert_> No
<bert_> They say to use to check zcat /proc/config.gz | grep CRAM
<bert_> Should return: CONFIG_CRAMFS=m
<bert_> or CONFIG_CRAMFS=y
<bert_> mine doesn't
<hunger> bert_: Then you do not have the filesystem used in the klik image:-(
<hunger> bert_: You are not using a ubuntu-kernel/
<hunger> bert_: those have no /proc/config.gz:-)
<hunger> bert_: Get a ubuntu kernel. That has cramfs built in. (see /boot/config-kernelversion)
<bert_> Installed Kubuntu 5.10 fron CD I downloaded, then updated KDE to 3.5, then to 3.5.1 over the internet
<hunger> bert_: I am running dapper. That kenel definitly has cramfs. (cat boot/config-YOURKERNEL | grep CRAM )
<hunger> Make that /boot/config-YOURKERNEL
<bert_> Thanks, Hunger for your help, I will leave Klik for the time being, thought it might be interesting, got to go to bed now, bye.
<hunger> bert_: You are welcome.
<raphink> yop Tonio_ 
<raphink> Riddell: kde 3.5.1 is supposed to be a bug fix right?
* freeflying is away: go to bed . night all!
<raphink> Riddell: honnestly, we don't want to release such a horrible version of KDE in Dapper
<raphink> Riddell: there are more bugs in 3.5.1 than in 3.5
<sebas> raphink: Which?
<sebas> And it's not only about numbers, but also about severity.
<raphink> sebas: severe bugs, or quite
<raphink> sebas: kmail is not integrated in kdepim
<sebas> 3.5.1 runs fine here, actually.
<raphink> kxkb doesn't let select layouts anymore
<sebas> Less crashes than 3.5.0 anyway.
<raphink> ok a few tests sebas 
<raphink> sebas: drag a file on your desktop and look at the mouse
<raphink> this is not a severe bug, yet I don't think it was in 3.5
* sebas tries.
<raphink> sebas: the mouse becomes black
<sebas> Nothing strange, what do you get?
<raphink> a black cursor instead of the hand
<sebas> No, hand, from the theme I chose.
<raphink> ok
<raphink> sebas: 3.5.1 on dapper or breezy?
<sebas> Which theme do you use?
<sebas> Dapper here.
<raphink> ok good
<raphink> i'll check with dapper then
<raphink> ;)
<raphink> in breezy it's all buggy
<raphink> terrible
<sebas> I've breezy here aswell, but didn't notice such thing.
<sebas> I'd need to reboot, though I'd rather not :>
<raphink> ok let's try something else
<freeflying> raphink: kde3.5.1 works better than 3.5.0 in dapper 
<raphink> sebas: open the keyboard selector in kcontrol
<raphink> do you hve the list of available layouts?
<sebas> Nope. empty.
<sebas> That
<raphink> yep, I consider that a major bug
<sebas> 's quite serious, though.
<raphink> then
<raphink> another one
<raphink> open kontact
<raphink> create a new email
<sebas> It's open :)
<raphink> enter an adress in the recipient field
<raphink> then, without closing the message, go to the kaddressbook section in kontact
<raphink> then quit
<raphink> and you'll lose all your contacts
<raphink> you just lose your contact list in .kde
<raphink> major, too
<sebas> Eeh, you don't want to screw me, right? :P
<sebas> Don't make me loose data while testing, at least *warn* me before...
<raphink> another funny one: kmail doen't work with kdepim anymore
<sebas> How do you mean?
<raphink> you can't use filters to select contacts in an email
<raphink> and stuff like that
<raphink> you can only choose from the contacts kmail remember
<raphink> but have no access to your kaddressbook ones
<sebas> Are those reported upstream, btw?
<raphink> this one is
<raphink> I did report it
<raphink> the one that deletes the address book I reported in 3.5
<raphink> quite a long time ago
<raphink> it's not fixed,although it's major
<raphink> the kxkb one was added in 3.5.1
<raphink> for such a small app as kxkb, there is a 34kb diff in the source
<raphink> between 3.5 and 3.5.1
<raphink> I don't call that a bug fixing release
<raphink> there are whole new functions added
<raphink> things recoded
<raphink> I've got a hard time thinking kde 3.5.1 could be the default one in dapper
<raphink> with such big issues around
<sebas> Well, there's always local patches. ...
<sebas> KDE 3.5.0 has serious issues aswell.
<raphink> yes sebas 
<raphink> but I think I don't understand what the KDE team means by bug fixing
<raphink> also, I report quite a lot to the KDE bts but it's such a mess that I get tired of it
<sebas> You should raise that on kde-core-devel then.
<raphink> does the KDE team really want to do a bug fixing release some time?
<raphink> it doesn't seem so
<raphink> I don't like gnome much, but at least when they say they fix things, they do
<sebas> Eeh, really, I'm not the one who can help you there.
<raphink> yes I know sebas 
<raphink> just expressing my deception
<sebas> Nah, GNOME has *nothing* to do with it, and with that kind of argumentation, you'll get nowhere.
<sebas> Well, get an svn account, fix things, that's the way to go.
<raphink> KDE needs to focus on bug fixing in kde 3.5 that's my point
<raphink> 3.5 is released, and 4 is the new dev version
<raphink> I'm not a c++ dev
<raphink> :(
<sebas> And don't forget ... about half of the problems you have are fixed in dapper, so it's not all that bad.
<raphink> hmm
<sebas> I can reproduce one yet, and didn't try one of your issues since I don't want possible dataloss.
<sebas> Then get someone to fix it for you, that's the way it goes.
<sebas> Complaining doesn't help as long as people don't have time.
<sebas> It's not like someone is obliged to fix it for you.
<raphink> yes I knwo sebas, I'm the first one to say that to people who complain and do nothing 
<sebas> Ok, are those problems still there in current svn then?
<raphink> I shall install current svn to check I guess
<sebas> You can hardly complain about a version that is a) not officially supported, b) when you didn't check if it's changed.
<sebas> code freeze for 3.5.1 was about a month ago...
<raphink> mhm
<raphink> yes I know
<sebas> Maybe stuff is fixed, then you can search the svnlog and propose to include some patch in dapper.
<raphink> I'll check for diff in the svn
<sebas> Ok :)
* sebas tries to do some hacking now.
<raphink> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<raphink> sebas: http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/KDE/kdebase/
<raphink> can you find kxkb there?
<raphink> I can't :s
<raphink> but it's there http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/KDE/kdebase/?rev=454225
<raphink> :s
<raphink> I don't get it :s
<Riddell> the xkb stuff just needs a directory changed
<Riddell> you can add a symlink
<sebas> http://www.google.com/search?q=xkb+site%3Awebsvn.kde.org&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8
<raphink> Riddell: how do you mean?
<raphink> Riddell:  you mean the bug?
<Riddell> yes
<raphink> I don't understand
<raphink> what has to be changed ?
<Riddell> add a symlink somewhere, search the forums for what it is
<Riddell> i'll look at a proper fix when I have some time (but espresso is my priority just now)
<raphink> what forums do you mean?
<Riddell> kubuntuforums
<raphink> sorry for the stupid questions Riddell but I'm willing to help and I don't really understnad so
<Riddell> the xkb  directory has moves from somewhere in /usr to somewhere in /etc
<Riddell> patches welcome of course :)
<raphink> of course
* Riddell wanders off again
<raphink> which is why i'm trying to understand
<raphink> sebas: do you confirm that this kxkb bug is also in dapper?
<sebas> raphink: Yeah, but as JR said, it's easy to fix. So I don't really see why this should be a reason to not have 3.5.1 in Dapper.
<sebas> It'll be fixed before release anyway.
<raphink> sure
<raphink> if you confirm it in dapper, 
<raphink> then I'll release a bug fix for dapper
<raphink> taht's why I was asking ;)
<sebas> You'll release a bug fix for dapper? What does that mean?
<raphink> well that I'll file the bug on malone, then attach a debdiff to it so Riddell can fix it ;)
<raphink> sebas: what did you think it meant?
<sebas> I didn't get you, that's why I asked.
<raphink> ok
<raphink> now you did?
<raphink> let's see if it works :)
<raphink> Riddell: did you notice the series of 
<raphink> Building kcontrol/kcmfontinst HTML docs...
<raphink> meinproc: WARNING: KLocale: trying to look up "" in catalog. Fix the program
<raphink> errors
<raphink> when building kdebase ?
<raphink> it does it for all HTML docs 
<raphink> my fix doesn't work :-
<raphink> :(
<raphink> yeah :) :) :)
<raphink> Riddell: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/31165 :)
<raphink> fixed :)
<nlindblad> anyone who has experience of VIA intergrated VGA?
<mornfall> \o/ polish for commitprogress ++
<mornfall> with http://lorien.mornfall.net:8012/m/adept-manager-2.png and without http://lorien.mornfall.net:8012/m/adept-manager-3.png konsole
<mornfall> (the % indicator is somewhat borked --> fixing)
<mornfall> \o/ unfucked
<kkathman> Riddell:  a suggestion - I wonder if we could include another package in Dapper - taskjuggler.  This is a project management application for KDE.  We currently seem to have something for ubuntu but not anything worthwhile for Kubuntu?
<Riddell> kkathman: it's in universe, what's the equivalent in ubuntu?
<kkathman> Riddell:  hmm...I did an !info on it through ubotu and it didnt find it (maybe not in breezy then)
<Riddell> no, I've a feeling it's only recently been packaged
<Riddell> there's also kplato now (in koffice archives)
<kkathman> Riddell: planner is the package in ubuntu
<Riddell> part of gnome-office, so in main
<kkathman> Riddell:  its mentioned in the ubuntu desktop guide
<Riddell> kplato will go into main when koffice 1.5 is uploaded (probably after dapper)
<Tonio_> re
<kkathman> Riddell: when I was writing the Kubuntu desktop guide - I was looking for an alternative, so I did a search and found only a package called Kfocus, which is a very old package and not what we want
<Tonio_> Riddell: I have a little question concerning koffice.... do you compile it with msoffice compatibility enabled ?
<Tonio_> s/compile/package
<kkathman> However, since I also have a SuSE implementation in my network, I found that they had this "taskjuggler" which is a bit more robust
<Riddell> Tonio_: the ms filters should all be there yes
<kkathman> so glad to know it will be in Dapper
<kkathman> I should amend that in the Kubuntu guide
<Riddell> ah well taskjuggler is written by the former head of suse's something devision so they will include it :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay nice , I may test the latest at work on monday then :)
* Riddell compiles kdebase with raphink fix
<Tonio_> Riddell: you may wait cause there is another fix I try to build
<Tonio_> there is a little bug on the desktop
<Tonio_> try to click and move a file on it...
<Riddell> mornfall: hidden by default looks good
<Riddell> Tonio_: works forme
<Riddell> for me
<Tonio_> the cursor is coming back to the X default one no ?
<Tonio_> raphink and I have that on breezy + kde 3.5.1
<Riddell> Tonio_: not on dapper I don't
<Riddell> Human theme hand cursor
<Tonio_> Riddell: ah okay.....
<Tonio_> I don't have the hand juste while moving the file..... sounds strange ;)
<Tonio_> but cool, no patch to do then
<Riddell> raphink: I think adding that directory rather than replacing the existing one would be better, then the change could go upstream
<Tonio_> Riddell: working on bluez-utils acutally, but I have a doubt on the method you prefer to correct this....
<Tonio_> actually there is an hcid.conf file in the sources copied directly in /etc/bluetooth
<Tonio_> that contains the pin_helper setting
<Tonio_> you told me that you were not fan of postinst scripts, so how would you change that knowing that the file is parsed via the hcid daemon directly ?
<Tonio_> hacking the c source directly via a patch or something ?
<allee> Tonio_: patch hcid.conf in the source
<Tonio_> allee: hi ;)
<allee> Tonio_: hi :)
<allee> Tonio_: typing bluetooth, rings a bell here ;)
<Tonio_> allee: but it is a static file..... what can I had inside except a path ? I can't put a variable or something.....
<Tonio_> allee: lol
<Tonio_> the problem is that I don't see another mecanism except a postinst script for that.......
<allee> Tonio_: oh.  Please bring me up to date.  You don't plan to set a 'pin_helper = /path/to/wrapper' ?
<Tonio_> allee: yes
<Tonio_> it is set to bluez-pin by default, which cannot be installed on kubuntu for gnome depandancies reasons
<allee> Tonio_: What instead?  changing a conffile is a policy violation
<Tonio_> kdebluetooth adds its own kbluepin
<allee> I know
<Tonio_> so the idea is to change the pin_helper value in some way when we are on kubuntu to set it to kbluepin value
<Tonio_> my idea was to use a postinst script that would check KDE_FULL_SESSION and depending the variable exists or not, making a sed on the config file
<Tonio_> and I don't see another simple/efficient process except patching the full hcid daemon....
<allee> sed a config file -> policy violation
<Tonio_> allee: I know
<Tonio_> but I don't find another way....
<allee> Tonio_: that a hack.  Get a wrapper script in bluez pkg.  If hcid.conf is not changed it will be updated, ..
<Tonio_> except complex patch on hcid.c
<allee> if not user will be prompted in a compliant manner
<allee> Tonio_: before using a complex hcid hack, hack kbluepin to listen for dbus msgs.
<Tonio_> allee: I'm not able to do that ;) I'm not a developper, and I don't know C anyway
<allee> btw. kbluepin relies on :0 
<allee> so kbluepin is a hack too ;)
<Tonio_> allee: impossible for me....
<allee> Me too :)
<allee> Well with a bit of time, I get it, but I will not find this time :(
<Tonio_> but I must say I don't understant the reason a config file doesn't have to be modified by a postinst script.........
<Tonio_> config files are done to be configured for our needs..... sounds ununderstandable for me
<allee> Tonio_: E.g. I would be pissed because I have my own setup
<Tonio_> okay
<allee> Tonio_: what's wrong, or what will go wrong, with the wrapper approach?
<Tonio_> allee: no I understand
<Tonio_> I perfectly understand the purpose
<Tonio_> but well as long as kdebluetooth is installed with kubuntu
<allee> if [ -x /usr/bin/bluepin ]  then; blueping; else kblueping; fi
<Tonio_> it would be confusing for the user in some way to get prompted to set the value for their pinhelper when only ONE value is possible
<allee> ^^ this script will call kbluepin on kubuntu and bluepin in ubuntu  (defaults assumed)
<Tonio_> allee: I have already that, but where to put it on ?
<Tonio_> the problem is in fact I don't see where can this script be called :)
<allee> hcid.conf  pin_helper '/path/to/wrapper'
<Tonio_> we have a daemon calling a .conf file.......
<allee> [23:16]  <allee> Tonio_: patch hcid.conf in the source
<Tonio_> I can't put bash code in .conf (or you have to teach me how lol)
<allee> echo 'if [ -x /usr/bin/bluepin ]  then; blueping; else kblueping; fi'  > /etc/bluetooth/pinwrapper; chmod 755 ...
<allee> add make hcid.conf in bluez pkg accordingly
<Tonio_> allee: here is the point I don't understand, the package is build on a machine where kde is not installed
<allee> ah, "$@" needs to be added to pass the in/out and btaddr
<Tonio_> so kbluepin will not be present, and the package cannot be "ready for kubuntu"
<Tonio_> or I miss something
<allee> yes, with pin_helper set to /etc/bluetooth/pinwrapper
<allee> Tonio_: It's enough that the wrapperscript is in bluez pkg
<allee> Tonio_: later at runtime this script picks kbluepin in kubuntu and bluepin in ubutntu
<Tonio_> allee: the problem is that I perfectly understand that :)
<allee> Tonio_: still confused?
<Tonio_> my problem is "how and where to call the wrapper script ???"
<Tonio_> I have the xrapper script
<allee> Tonio_: hcid will call the script when it need a pin
* apachelogger isn't here, but don't cry, he'll be back
<Tonio_> allee: so I need to hack hcid, that's exactly what I was sayin ;)
<Tonio_> I can't do that, I don't have the knowledge to.....
<Tonio_> I understand the mecanism, but I'm unable to do that by myself....
<allee> Tonio_: you just need to patch hcid.conf via debian/patches/kubuntu_XY_wrapper>_as_pinhelper.diff, not hcid sources
* allee always assumed that patching the bluez sources is okay
<Tonio_> allee: the wrapper will be applied during the package building right ?
<Tonio_> hum there is something that I don't understand.... makes me crazzy
<allee> Tonio_: during build: only the patch of the wrapper is written/patched into hcid.conf, and the script itself is added to the pkg
<raphink> Riddell: feel free to modify the patch if you think adding the directory is better than changing it ;) hehe
<allee> Tonio_: a) download bluez-utils sources, b) search & patch hcid.conf to contain the wrapper c) dh_install pinwrapper /etc/bluetooth  d) debuild; sudo debi
<allee> debian/bluez-utils/etc/bluetooth that is
<raphink> Riddell: I'm not so good with c++ (never learned) and I didn't know whether this array was used with fixed references (element 0 being used to grep the list of layouts) or entirely 
<raphink> Riddell: however I'm happy to learn it would work by adding the /etc/X11/ dir to the arry instead of replacing the /usr/share/X11 one
<raphink> oops kubuntu.org doesn't work
#kubuntu-devel 2006-02-17
<Tonio_> Riddell: just emailed to you the fixed bluez-pin package, works nice here
<freeflying> hi all
<freeflying> anyone can have a look at this http://ubuntu-zh.3322.org/screenshot/200602121215.png
<freeflying> and tell how about the display
* robotgeek sees nothing wrong except the lack of usage of a kubuntu skin :)
<robotgeek> freeflying: if you increase the font size, do the fonts go out of sync (especially the "i's" )
<freeflying> robotgeek: dose this be acceptable to you 
<freeflying> robotgeek: http://ubuntu-zh.3322.org/screenshot/200602121223.png
<robotgeek> freeflying: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/i8482
<robotgeek> freeflying: yours looks fine, i don't remember changing anything with regard to the fonts in konqueoro
<freeflying> robotgeek: I just use the default setting of kongqueror 
<robotgeek> freeflying: same here too, i think i set everything to be 2 points smaller in kde system settings
<mornfall> yada
<mornfall> Riddell: http://lorien.mornfall.net:8012/m/adept-manager-i18n.png <-- translated visible libapt-front strings in there :-)
<mornfall> --> food
<Lathiat> is i tjus tme
<Lathiat> or has the default font changes
<Lathiat> from sans serif to serif?
<Lathiat> (style as opposed to exact font name)
<Hobbsee> i think the default font changed
<Hobbsee> and now i cant figure out what the original was!
<Lathiat> dejavu sans mono
<Lathiat> i think
<hunger> kmail won't let me sign my mails anymore.
<Hobbsee_away> Lathiat: ah, i'll check that
<Tonio_> hi 
<Tonio_> Riddell: I just send you a patch for systemsettings, adding french to all .Desktop and .menu files
* Hobbsee discovers splashy, and is tempted to try it out - it looks much prettier than usplash!
<Hobbsee> http://splashy.alioth.debian.org/wiki/doku.php - wish we could have it in dapper
<freeflying_> Hobbsee: u like splashy?
<Hobbsee> yeah, it looks nice
<Hobbsee> freeflying_: why do you ask?
<Hobbsee> night all
<freeflying_> Hobbsee: I'd prefer to usplash now   :)
<robotgeek> night Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> can it get changed?
<Hobbsee> or is it too late?
<mornfall> i thereby declare adept-notifier autostart working reasonably and go to get some lunch
<mornfall> Tonio_: ping? :-)
<Tonio_> mornfall: pong
<Tonio_> mornfall: how are you ? I was just testing adept on dapper, nice improvements ;)
<mornfall> Tonio_: there is a new app in the adept suite (well, 2 of them, if we count notifier) -- and it has no icon :)
<mornfall> i'm fine :)
<mornfall> dapper version of adept is outdated
<Tonio_> mornfall: 
<Tonio_> okay the icon will be done toonight
<mornfall> wow :-)
<Tonio_> I can start now
<mornfall> it's the installer thing
<Tonio_> the manual installer ?
<mornfall> have you seen screenshots?
* mornfall decides to make new screenies and add them to the wiki page
<Tonio_> nope, I would like to get an idea of what to do ;)
<Tonio_> okay gimme the url and I'll start the icons right now :)
<mornfall> Tonio_: http://people.freedesktop.org/~mornfall/adept-2006-02-12/
<Tonio_> k
<Tonio_> ok, what is the main difference between this and the standard adept ?
<Tonio_> that doesn't allow uninstallations etc ?
<Tonio_> just a little frontend for installations ?
<mornfall> that it has fairly different interface
<mornfall> and that it doesn't list packages but .desktop files
<Tonio_> yep I can see that, and the interface is really nice :)
<Tonio_> how do you build the desktop database ?
<mornfall> i steal it from gnome-app-install :-)
<mornfall> i'd say the main difference is target audience though
<Tonio_> haha
<Tonio_> okay, I can see what to do, whould youi like to keep the same "dtyle" for the icon ? or something completly different ?
<Tonio_> s/dtyle/style
<mornfall> probably same style, since they are all related
<Tonio_> absolutly, and it is way easier for me than restart from scratch ;)
<Tonio_> and about the notifier, will it take place in the systray ?
<mornfall> yes, it will
<Tonio_> do you need an icon for this too ?
<mornfall> i have borrowed nuvola icons for warning and green_led
<mornfall> for now
<Tonio_> or will the standard adept one feet into ?
<Tonio_> okay cool
<mornfall> i will think about hiding the icon instead of showing the ok symbol
<Tonio_> I'll email you the icons toonight, no pb ;)
<mornfall> cool, thanks :)
<Tonio_> have clothes to wash :((((((((( have to leave you mornfall ;) have a good day
<mornfall> laters, enjoy ;-)
<Tonio_> ;)
* mornfall augumented https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuDapperPackageManager with screenies :)
<Tonio_> mornfall: ping ?
<mornfall> Tonio_: pong
<robotgeek> mornfall: ooh, nice
<Tonio_> mornfall: I was thinking of a must have functionnality of synaptic that still miss to adept...
<mornfall> eh, must-have :-)
<Tonio_> synaptic can save and import the system state, including the full installed package list
<mornfall> again? :)
<Tonio_> that VERY unefull when I want to clone a machine for another personn
<robotgeek> basically dpkg --get-selections ?
<mornfall> Tonio_: i can make a cli app for that using libapt-front... don't expect it in the gui in near future though (clutter, clutter)
<Tonio_> well, I asked once on the bts but didn't get any response, so I suimply would appreciate your viusion of this mornfall :)
<mornfall> Tonio_: oh, that was you :-) i still have it on my list every time i look at b.k.o
<Tonio_> okay, that's my response ;)
<Tonio_> yep, that was me ;)
<Tonio_> thanks for the answer :)
<mornfall> listening to Arriving Somewhere But Not Here on Deadwing by Porcupine Tree (2:02/12:02)
<Tm_T> wanna see beautiful sources.list?
<Tm_T> http://pastebin.com/551304
<Tm_T> I wonder why my friend had some trouble upgrading to KDE 3.5.1 =)
<Tonio_> Tm_T: I migrated to dapper, and I can confirm the bug on bold fonts
<Tonio_> Tm_T: although there is another on certain fonts that simply don't work, like verdana on websites, even though I have msttcorefonts installed
<Tm_T> hm? bug on bold fonts?
<mornfall> http://lorien.mornfall.net:8012/m/adept-2006-02-12/manager7.png :-)
<sealne> interesting that was a week before kicker crashed without xmmskde
<sealne> Xlib: resource ID allocation space exhausted!
<sealne> mornfall: what does the logical button do?
<mornfall> no no not again :'(
<mornfall> [18:08:29]  < BCoppens> and what does logical mean :P
<mornfall> [18:08:32]  < mornfall> argh
<mornfall> [18:08:35]  < mornfall> i forgot again :-)
<mornfall> [18:08:41]  < BCoppens> but looks cool
<mornfall> [18:08:44]  < mornfall> BCoppens: because it'll be auto-relabeled depending on package
<mornfall> [18:08:57]  < BCoppens> ah =)
<mornfall> [18:09:07]  < mornfall> i shouldn't put these buttons in screenshots, i always get the same questions :o
<mornfall> [18:09:12]  < BCoppens> lol :P
<sealne> sorry but i honestly can't even guess that one :)
<mornfall> i know, my fault :)
<mornfall> http://lorien.mornfall.net:8012/m/adept-2006-02-12/manager8.png -- no more (logical)
<mornfall> (and no more slovak strings)
<mornfall> Riddell: ping?
<mornfall> hmm, or actually anyone
<mornfall> is there a place where one can get changelog.Debian (.Ubuntu?) for kubuntu packages online?
<jpatrick> packages.ubuntu.com
<mornfall> it doesn't seem to give me the changelog
<mornfall> more like a 404
<jpatrick> which package?
<mornfall> libapt-front-dev -- but the idea is to have this changelog available in adept
<mornfall> (dapper)
<mornfall> it's all borky borky :'|
<mornfall> so probably no changelogs
<jpatrick>  /usr/share/doc/libapt-front-dev ?
<mornfall> jpatrick: it's more useful to have the changelog before you install or upgrade though :-)
<jpatrick> yes. :)
<jpatrick> dapper-changes?
<mornfall> you mean ml-archive?
<jpatrick> yes
<jpatrick> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/dapper-changes/2006-January/005373.html
<mornfall> ownz http://lorien.mornfall.net:8012/m/adept-2006-02-12/manager9.png
<Tm_T> wow
<Tonio_> mornfall: rocking !!!
<jpatrick> looks real good :)
<mornfall> when i have time to kill i'll add file properties dialog and open-with menu :)
<Riddell> mornfall: http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/
<mornfall> in the meantime, i make filelist loading asynchronous and release :)
<mornfall> Riddell: not bad
<jpatrick> Riddell: is it me - or does amaroK have no debian/control file?
<Riddell> jpatrick: it might use debian/control.in
<Riddell> mornfall: not bad yourself.  presumably it only knows the file list for installed packages?
<jpatrick> oh wait it has one but it's an application/octet-stream
<Riddell> mornfall: that changelogs.u.c is used by synaptic's update tool I believe
<mornfall> debian synaptic fetches changelogs from p.d.o
<Riddell> makes sense
<jpatrick> just so I remember for the future "2:1.3.8-0ubuntu1" <- what's the 2: for?
<mornfall> (i somehow like the p.u.c and p.d.c changelogs more, since i could just load them into khtml :-)
<mornfall> jpatrick: epoch
<mornfall> jpatrick: makes a lower version a higher version :)
<jpatrick> ok, got it
<Tonio_> hi Riddell
<Tonio_> hi jpatrick
<jpatrick> hi Tonio_ 
<jpatrick> Riddell: btw mako accepted me
<Riddell> jpatrick: rocking
<Riddell> jpatrick: have you been accepted into the ubuntu-members group?  if not you probably need to e-mail kamion
<jpatrick> he said he's waiting for LP to come back :/
<Riddell> fair enough :)
<jpatrick> maybe I should ping kamion
<Riddell> I'd just be patient
<jpatrick> yep
<jpatrick> should I forward mako's message to him?
<Riddell> I was just guesing kamion controlled ubuntu-members, it might well be mako
<mornfall> aye, so async loading of file list works fine now
<mornfall> \o/
<Tonio_> Riddell: did you receive the bluez-utils package ?
<mornfall> Riddell: how is the gnome-app-install .desktop thingy looking?
<mornfall> Riddell: do we have a separate package?
<mornfall> i am wondering if i should drop installer from packaging for now
<mornfall> or ship some kde desktop files with it
<jpatrick> Tonio_: are you gonna update ktranslator? (or should I?)
<jpatrick> ah it's a release candidate...
<mornfall> good night
<jpatrick> night mornfall 
<Tonio_> jpatrick: yep it's on my plans
<Tonio_> nite mornfall
* jpatrick looks for something to package
<Tonio_> jpatrick: the problem is that it need an uvf exception
<Tonio_> I need to have a look at the changelog to see if really an update is needed
<Tonio_> hum, yep, rc only.... will probably not update it for the moment
<jpatrick> uvf exception?
<Tonio_> yes
<Tonio_> what's the problem ?
<jpatrick> hmm
<jpatrick> ah right
<jpatrick> bye everyone
<Riddell> mornfall: mvo said he'd do it, I don't think he has yet, although I don't imagine it would be difficult for me to just do it
<Riddell> Tonio_: yes, may look at it tonight, else tomorrow, depends if I can get these accounts done
<Tonio_> Riddell: thanks for the info
#kubuntu-devel 2006-02-18
<Hobbsee> morning all
<Riddell> morning Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> :D hi Riddell 
<Hobbsee> there are other people in the land of awake!
<Hobbsee> hmmm...there are lots of people asking for yakuake in #kubuntu
<Riddell> Hobbsee: yakuake is in breezy
<Hobbsee> i think you might mean in dapper
<Riddell> nope, it definatly got into breezy
<Hobbsee> it's not on p.u.o
<Hobbsee> *p.u.c
<crimsun>      2.6-0ubuntu1 0
<crimsun>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe Packages
<Hobbsee> okay then...
<Riddell> http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/kde/yakuake
<Hobbsee> ah, you're right
<Hobbsee> didnt realise that searching ubuntu packages from the top corner of firefox only searches for the current distrobution's packages
* Hobbsee suspects she should go retreat to her corner until she wakes up a little more, and stops looking like an idiot
<crimsun> just blame it on ENOCOFFEE
<Hobbsee> havent heard of that one
<freeflying> Riddell: ping 
<jsgotangco> Riddell, can't we release a VMWare image of Kubuntu 5.10?
<freeflying> jsgotangco: I think u can do it if u'd like 
<jsgotangco> freeflying, sure but it should be in the archives...
<Tonio_> hello
<freeflying> Tonio_: hey
<allee> hmm, not one of dapper good days (I did a reboot after dist-upgrade): 2 kontact crashes: can't connect kdewallet (normally does not happen), pw prompt, okay -> crash,  RMB on E-mail address -> open in addressbook -> crash (worked after restart)
<Tm_T> hehe
<allee> kontact, kmail: bold fold is much bolder thatn it used to be
<allee> konversation nick list now uses a font with serif (was without before)
<allee> Tm_T: no hehe, better oh oh ;)
<Tm_T> allee: well, no problems at all here =)
<Tm_T> I'm glad I compile kdepim myslef ;)
<Tm_T> myself even
<Tm_T> hmm, 3ddesktop seems to work surprisingly well in dapper
<Tm_T> it used to eat 15% cpu in idle back in hoary-days
<allee> Tm_T: I'm more interested in the kubuntu defaults because that what (my) users (will) use.
* allee would also be happy with 15% for CPU time available
<freeflying> allee: plz unlink the file : /etc/fonts/conf.d/30-ttf-arphic-uming 
<freeflying> allee: it will make youf old font as it used be 
<Tm_T> allee: aye, I find my place as beta tester ;)
<Tm_T> or alpha, or mostly pre-alpha
<Tm_T> svn is my friend, bugs.kde.org is my wife ;-P
<allee> freeflying: thx.  Are only the files that start with 2 digets + '-' executed?  Looks strange to link to a file in same directory
<freeflying> allee: just 30-ttf-arphic-uming , unlink it 
<allee> freeflying: 'k.  Unlink.  I'll logout, stop/start kdm  and tell you the result (kde login window had same 'new' font
<freeflying> allee: it will work 
<allee> freeflying: I'll trust you, oh, call for lunch.  bbl
<freeflying> allee: bye
<Riddell> freeflying: pong
<Tonio_> Riddell: I just migrated to dapper, and I saw that many modifications on kubuntu-default-settings are completly obsolete, so I will redo the job directly on dapper now...
<Riddell> Tonio_: ok
<Tonio_> Riddelln mornfall : http://planetemu.net/temp/adept-installer.svgz
<Tonio_> for the adept installer. any opinion ?
<mornfall> Tonio_: png pretty please? :)
* mornfall is svg-disabled
<Tonio_> mornfall: of course :)
<mornfall> oh i'm not
<mornfall> somebody installed ksvg here :p
<Tonio_> arf
<hunger> Tonio_: Why the debian logo? Won't that confuse users?
<Tonio_> so how do you find ? nothing magic of course, it is the same base
<hunger> Tonio_: I do like your icon by the way;-)
<Tonio_> why ? because .deb files have debian logo on kubuntu :)
<Tonio_> browser /var/cache/apt/archives with konqueror and you'll see :)
<hunger> Tonio_: They do... Never looked at one;-)
<Tonio_> so that's the reason
<hunger> Tonio_: So why do ubuntu-files have a debian logo in ubuntu;-)
<Tonio_> hunger: I assume this is because of the icon theme used ;)
<Tonio_> but ubuntu files are mostly debian ones....
<hunger> So I'll "unpack a deb" and get a CD? ;-)
<hunger> Tonio_: I know.
<Tonio_> they have .deb extensions, so why don't they have .ubu extension therefore ? ;)
<hunger> Tonio_: But I guess it might confuse newbies ("What is this debian stuff doing on my shiny new ubuntu system?")
<hunger> Tonio_: You are probably right.
<Tonio_> hunger: newbies will not even know what debian is :)
<Hobbsee> because then they'd want .kub ones too, and then wouldnt understand that you can install the same deb on kubuntu/ubuntu without a problem
<Hobbsee> if they were .ubu only, people with kubuntu would think they couldnt install them at all.
<hunger> Tonio_: Well, debian does get some PR... so if somebody looked around for a distribution he might have stumbled over that name.
<Hobbsee> most people seem to realise what a .deb does, even if they dont understand what it stands for
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: my question whas a "joke", to make a comparison with the fact that we have a debian icon ;)
<hunger> But then he probably will know that ubuntu is based on debian anyway.
<Tonio_> theat was not a "real" question
<Hobbsee> hehe - my error - i'm slowly falling asleep here :P
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: ;)
<hunger> You are probably right. 
<Tonio_> mornfall: http://planetemu.net/temp/adept-installer.png in case ksvg is or not installed ;)
<hunger> Tonio_ : anyway, the icon looks really good and should fit well with the other kubuntu icons. I like it a lot.
<Tonio_> hunger: and although, adept will certainly be packaged or debian too....
<Tonio_> an ubuntu application is a debian one, de facto
<Tonio_> hunger: thanks :)
<tpr> hmm, kpdf doesn't seem to work on dapper atm?
<tpr> printing from it.. or maybe it's common problem in kde?
<tpr> printing pdf via evince works fine
<Riddell> tpr: printing from KDE is broken generally
<hunger> Riddell: Since when?
<tpr> oh, known problem?
<hunger> Riddell: It used to work for me...
<tpr> okay.. nm then :)
<Riddell> hunger: since cups 1.2 was in
<Riddell> hunger: it works if you already have printers set up
<Riddell> but if you don't and you're setting them up for the first time it complains
<Tonio_> Riddell: I installed dapper and I still have the cursor bug on the desktop.... not while clicking the file, but while moving it on the desktop
<Tonio_> I need to see with other dapper users
<Riddell> Tonio_: hmm, I have it too now
<tpr> well, I have set my printer in those days I were using debian but it used to work on kubuntu too
<hunger> Riddell: I have them on a printserver. Works fine.
<Riddell> that never happened yesterday
<Tonio_> Riddell: ah !
<hunger> Riddell: They keep changing names though...
<Tonio_> strange....
<Riddell> mouse cursors are so random
<tpr> generates some odd stuff which isn't recognized by the cups
<hunger> Riddell: Sometimes they are "printername", sometimes "printername@server"...
<freeflying> Riddell: 
<freeflying> Riddell: hi
<Riddell> yo
<allee> hunger: saw this too, printer versus printer@hosts.  removing /var/cache/cups/remote.cache resets to printer.  They reappear again, not checked why
<freeflying> Riddell: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-February/015252.html
<Hobbsee> ouch!
* Hobbsee just fell off her chair accidently!
<Riddell> freeflying: can't CJK and european fonts live happily together?
<freeflying> Riddell: the list of CJK will afftect each other 
<freeflying> Riddell: if we use the default configure of fontconfig now , it will use korea font to display chinese 
<freeflying> anyone use dapper on ppc now ? how about the sound's problem ?
<Riddell> freeflying: ppc sound wasn't working last I tried
<freeflying> Riddell: dose the wireless network card work ? thx!
<robotgeek> Riddell: i think it has been fixed, in the -15 release
<Riddell> I heard someone say they got their airport extreme working, not sure how
<Riddell> robotgeek: ah, maybe I should give it another go
<robotgeek> Riddell: i got it working
<freeflying> robotgeek: sound or wireless /
<robotgeek> both
<robotgeek> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx for the airport extreme
<robotgeek> Riddell: let me know if you have difficult finding the firmware for it
<Riddell> I don't have wireless on my mini mac
<robotgeek> Riddell: hmm, i tht you wanted to get it working, my bad
<Riddell> freeflying does :)
<robotgeek> freeflying: okay, i have gotten both to work. which type of apple?
<freeflying> robotgeek: ibook G4
<robotgeek> freeflying: same as mine, so it should work . mine is a 1.26 ghz
<freeflying> Riddell: should the configure of fontconfig for CJK be brought to the coming Technical Board Meeting
<freeflying> robotgeek: mine is 1.33G
<robotgeek> freeflying: should'nt be very different
<Riddell> freeflying: that sounds like a good idea, if you can make the meeting and know what to say
<freeflying> robotgeek: y
<robotgeek> freeflying: uname -a
<freeflying> Riddell: when the coming meeting take , I will be on train still , so I could not take part the meeting 
<robotgeek> freeflying: has it worked in breezy?
<freeflying> robotgeek: I'm not using ibook now , I just want to have a kubuntu installed comp for the CanonicalAsiaTour/ShangHai's meetings
<robotgeek> freeflying: ah okay, if you upgrade to the latest kernel, sound should work i am gusesing
<freeflying> Riddell: shall I add this point to the agenda
<Riddell> freeflying: it needs someone who knows the issues to be able to talk about it though
<hunger> Riddell: You are supposed to fix suspend in kde?
<hunger> Riddell: Any estimation no when it will work again?
<freeflying> Riddell: y, huahua will attend the meeting 
<Riddell> freeflying: oh cool
<Riddell> hunger: no idea just now I'm afraid
<Riddell> pmi should work though?
<freeflying> Huahua: ping
<hunger> Riddell: pmi?
<Riddell> pmi action suspend
<hunger> Riddell: No idea what needs doing or no idea when it will be done?
<Huahua> freeflying: pong 
<Huahua> Riddell: I will attend the meeting
<hunger> Riddell: pmi action suspend does nothing. Just like pressing the suspend button.
<freeflying> Riddell: Huahua know this issue more than me , and he have contribued too much for BetterCJKSupport
<Riddell> Huahua: great, put it on the technical board agenda then
<Huahua> thanks
<Riddell> hunger: in your case I'm not too sure what the problem is then
<freeflying> Riddell: also huahua has remastered kubuntu's install CD for chinese users 
<Riddell> ooh, well done Huahua 
<Riddell> we should announce that on kubuntu.org
<Tm_T> o'ou
<Tm_T> how I disabled kdm theme
<Tm_T> raphink: moin
<Riddell> ** test amarok beta on dapper deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-14beta1/ dapper main
<sealne> is dapper ok to use on your main desktop yet?
<Tm_T> sealne: I've been using it since... hum, before KDE 3.5 I think
<Tm_T> I find it very stable these days
<sealne> yeah thought so
<sealne> dist-upgrade time :)
<Tm_T> yay!
<Tm_T> sealne: when you find these borkages...
* Tm_T hides
<sealne> hmm lots of locale complaints from debconf during the dist-upgrade
<Tm_T> haha
<Riddell> that always happens
<ubijtsa2> hmm.. I raised a defect earlier today, 31309, is there anyone I should mail about it, or is there some official bod classifying and assigning them?
<Riddell> canonical hasn't hired the QA person yet
<Tm_T> someone should hire me to Q person ;)
<sealne> bah X dosen't work
<Riddell> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<sealne> that would probably just splat dual head stuff
<sealne> the screens are completly blank and not responding to anything
<sealne> ohwell worry about that tommorow
<mornfall> Riddell: can you sync libapt-front from unstable?
<mornfall> Riddell: adept will go in soonish i guess (currently in isaac's hands)
<Riddell> mornfall: sure
<mornfall> 0.3.6
<mornfall> thanks
<Riddell> mornfall: not in the archive http://ftp.debian.org/debian/pool/main/liba/libapt-front/
<mornfall> Riddell: it was only ACCEPTed few hours back
<mornfall> hmm
<Riddell> found it at http://incoming.debian.org/
<mornfall> interesting... but okey
<Riddell> is that unexpected?
<mornfall> possibly not synced from master :-)
<mornfall> i have no idea when/how often it is synced
<mornfall> i could write a blog
<mornfall> i'll when it reaches archives
<mornfall> i will*
<seth|lappy> Riddell, https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/30271 << is the system:/ preview set up by default?
* hunger wonders why redhat thinks that Mesa-GL needs to be part of a minimal install!
<seth|lappy> Riddell, also any guesses on if we will get Amarok 1.4 exempted to be in Dapper? Or will it just appear too late
<Riddell> sealne: I doubt amarok 1.4 will go in, please test the archive for the beta though
<Riddell> oh, seth went, sorry sealne :)
<Drakeson> seems like something about xserver has been b0rked! the bold fonts are extremely bold now!
<mornfall> hmm
<luka74> Drakeson: see this thread http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=128080
<Drakeson> luka74: thanks. has anybody considered filling a bug report against ttf-arphic-uming ?
<Tonio__> mornfall: ping ?
<mornfall> Tonio__: pong
<luka74> Drakeson: I have problems with Malone - hard to find if something is already submitted (it seems that I am used to Bugzilla)
<Tonio__> mornfall: are you fine with that icon or would you like something else ?
<mornfall> Tonio__: i don't particularly care
<mornfall> i wish my fonts were normal
<mornfall> why oh why has fontconfig to be so fucked
<Tonio__> I can understand you on that point.....
<Drakeson> mornfall: now after 'apt-get remove ttf-arphic-uming' my desktop has become a better place ;)
<luka74> Drakeson: font issue is already in Malone: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/ttf-arphic-uming/+bug/31149
<Drakeson> luka74: Thanks :)
<mornfall> --> break
<mornfall> Riddell: if you have time, could you please look into getting this into archive? http://lorien.mornfall.net:8012/m/ept_1.89.tar.gz
<mornfall> it won't get into unstable today it seems, isaac is busy with other things
<Riddell> mornfall: great, will do
<mornfall> thanks a lot
<mornfall> :'(
<Riddell> ?
<mornfall> generally unhappy
<allee> Riddell: Update channel topic? KubuntuDapperGoals 'points' to https://launchpad.net/sprints/ubz  or better https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+spec/kubuntu-roadmap-dapper
#kubuntu-devel 2006-02-19
<mornfall> bah what a sucky day
<mornfall> --> sleep
* Hobbsee curses the network manager for not properly saving her settings
<freeflying-ibook> no OSD for fn+Fx
<freeflying-ibook> no OSD for fn+Fx in dapper on ppc
<viviersf> Riddell : PING !!!!!!!!!
<Hobbsee> hehe, that's an eager ping viviersf 
<viviersf> oh yeas
<viviersf> i need docs\
<viviersf> los of docs 
<Hobbsee> lol
<viviersf> and mr kde must help me here
<Hobbsee> i see...
<viviersf> "why is kde superioir to gnome"
* mornfall bounces
<mornfall> where's everyone
<Hobbsee> asleep?
<mornfall> bah
<Hobbsee> pathetic, i know
<Hobbsee> what were you after?
<mornfall> nothing in particular... possibly status on adept upload
<mornfall> but considering Riddell got around 2am to d/l it it's not very far
* mornfall <-- tired and not particularly motivated today
<Hobbsee> ah great
<Hobbsee> i got a new version of adept today in the repos, if that helps
<mornfall> hmm, which one would that be?
<mornfall> if it's what i gave him last night he's quick
* mornfall visits the dapper chroot
<mornfall> weee
<mornfall> oooh, i'm probably not on the kati^Wsoyuz whitelist so i don't get mail
<mornfall> hmm, no it's not it
<mornfall> or is it
<mornfall> no it's not
<mornfall> feb 8
* mornfall sighs at launchpad
<mornfall> it's in, it's just my mirror lagging
<mornfall> \o/
<mornfall> hmm, still everyone in limbo?
<ubijtsa2> mornfall: how do you mean?
<mornfall> just wondering if anyone woke up in the meantime :-)
<sealne> well /me is trying to get X working again on his main machine after upgrading to dapper :(
<mornfall> does launchpad support escalating bugs to say bugs.kde.org?
<mornfall> and, what one needs to do to be able to close the bugs
<Riddell> mornfall: you can't automatically send them to bugs.kde.org unfortunatly, but you can mark them to watch an entry on bugs.kde.org
<Riddell> mornfall: click on the ubuntu notice, can you close the bug there?
<viviersf> Riddell, is dekorator in your kde ?
<mornfall> gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah, *kills launchpad*
<mornfall> Sorry, Launchpad took too long to process your request.
<Tm_T> =)
<Riddell> viviersf: I've never heard of it
<ubijtsa2> Riddell: it's a kwin extension iirc
<Tm_T> dekorator is kwin style hack iirc
* ubijtsa2 is using it
<Tm_T> allow youcreate kwin styles easily, but it's uff so ugly code
<viviersf> :(
<viviersf> means there is no such package
<ubijtsa2> viviersf: building it yourself is doable..
<viviersf> i know that 
<viviersf> wouldve been easier 
<viviersf> thats all
<ubijtsa2> da, I know :)
<viviersf> more work for cmj
<Tonio_> hi everyone.
<Tonio_> Riddell: I don't have the rights to post on the kubuntu-devel ML....
<hunger> Hi there.
<Tonio_> Riddell: works, sorry, Sender address problem.....
<Riddell> that list was getting so much spam I had to set it to just reject anyone not on it
<jpatrick> moins
<Tonio_> Riddell: isn't the ML server using sbl filtering ? it is so light and efficient !
<Riddell> no idea.  I really really wish mailman would obfuscate the addresses on its listinfo pages though
<Tonio_> according to my tests, sbl filtering gives about 99% of spam rejected... and it doesn't use any resources, cause it is based on dns ;)
<jpatrick> Tonio_: who do I ask for my @ubuntu.com address?
<viviersf> lol Tonio_ 
<Riddell> Tonio_: does it cost money?
<Tonio_> Riddell: nope, it is a free service ;)
<viviersf> Riddell, superkaramba package on dapper is broken
<viviersf> :(
<Riddell> viviersf: works for me, what's wrong with it?
<viviersf> it doesnt want to install
<viviersf> :)
<Riddell> is there an error message?
<jpatrick> ok what happened to the topic at #kubuntu ?
<Riddell> good question, any idea what it was before?
<jpatrick> I'm trying to get that from my logs
<jpatrick> got it
<ubijtsa2> [07:14:22]  *** Red_Herring sets the channel topic to "!".
<jpatrick> he's not there anymore
<ubijtsa2> but there was loads of experimenting with !blahblah stuff around that time
<Mez> Riddell: er
* Mez whistles
<ubijtsa2> apparently the topic was not protected..
<Mez> KDE 3.5.1 looking good for backport
<Riddell> Mez: hmm?
<Riddell> Mez: oh, rocking!
<jpatrick> ubijtsa2: they are for most of the channels... :/
<Riddell> Mez: now, are backports actually happening with soyuz?
<Mez> Riddell, no
<Mez> lol
<Riddell> ah, foo 
<ubijtsa2> jpatrick: I gather that goes for #kubuntu as well now? :)
<jpatrick> yes :)
<Riddell> I don't like protected topics
<ubijtsa2> Riddell: have a bot that allows it to be changed
<ubijtsa2> arcnet's #linux has that iirc
<Riddell> how would that stop abuse?
<Riddell> 1 abuse in almost a year is not a bad rate really :)
<jpatrick> they mostly abuse ubotu 
<ubijtsa2> Riddell: 'cause the bot can have an ACL for who can change it :)
<ubijtsa2> that ACL can be much more liberal than who gets chanop for example
<JRe> is there any repository with the test version of Kopete ?
<Riddell> JRe: http://andre.duffeck.de/kopete/
<Riddell> use at own risk, not my packages
<Riddell> blame problems on Tm_T :)
<jpatrick> haha
<jpatrick> Riddell: who do I ask for my member thingys? (can't find anything on it anywhere (except the cloak))
<Riddell> what thingys?
<jpatrick> email, etc
<Riddell> you're already in https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntumembers
<jpatrick> yes
<Riddell> e-mail is probably handled by elmo or znarl, probably an e-mail to rt is the correct thing to do
<jpatrick> rt?
<Riddell> rt@admin.canonical.com
<Riddell> automated support ticket thingy
<Riddell> but check with other motu first if that is the right thing
<jpatrick> ok
<sealne> bah todays live cd dosen't even get X working on my machine
<JRe> Riddell: which backend you plan to use by default with dapper's Amarok  ?
<JRe> Riddell: GStreamer ?
<Riddell> xine
<JRe> Riddell: did you notice that xine does not support kio-slaves ?
<Riddell> yeah
<JRe> Riddell: arg it's a nightmare
<JRe> Riddell: every time you'll use media:/ or system:/ it's impossible to read
<JRe> Riddell: will see with ervin if I can do something about that
<Riddell> but it does work with gstreamer?
<jpatrick> yes
<JRe> Riddell: on #amarok they say that yes
<JRe> Riddell: but I don't like gstreamer so much
<Riddell> gstreamer isn't an option alas, no 0.10 plugin yet
<JRe> k
<JRe> Riddell: ok I will see if I can work with ervin and Amarok's developper to fix this before release of 1.4
<Riddell> that would be really good if you did
<Riddell> kaffeine needs it too :(
<JRe> Riddell: yes right
<poningru> woo
<poningru> Riddell at lugradio live!!!
<Riddell> again
<jpatrick> Riddell: the amaroK 1.4beta1 announcement mentions a breezy repo but there is none
<jpatrick> plus it say "See the Amarok 1.3.8 release page"
<Riddell> doh
<Riddell> you could never tell I just copied that page from the last amarok release :)
<Riddell> fixed
<raphink> Riddell: do you know if http://people.ubuntu.com/~lamont/ is obsolete now?
<jpatrick> no breezy pkgs....
<Riddell> raphink: for new build logs yes
<Riddell> jpatrick: sadly not
<Tm_T> Riddell: thanks =)
<Riddell> hello enfact 
<enfact> hey riddel
<enfact> and everybody
<JRe> l
<JRe> o
<raphink> Riddell: what do you think of klik?
<enfact> been working on a lot of gui designs
<enfact> http://www.kde-look.org/usermanager/search.php?username=enfact
<raphink> enfact: nice
<Riddell> raphink: nice idea, not convinced the security precautions are good enough yet
<raphink> Riddell: ok
<raphink> Riddell: do you think it interesting to package it ?
<raphink> ;)
<raphink> Riddell: so that the protocol can be installed through a package
<enfact> hmm
<Riddell> raphink: I suppose that would be ok
<raphink> ok
<raphink> I'm not sure there's a debian package yet
<Riddell> raphink: could you check with mvo first to ask if it's sane to do such a thing
<raphink> I think it could be interesting
<raphink> for all these people who always want to check the latest version of apps without having to use dev distro
<raphink> mvo?
<Riddell> raphink: mvo looks after the package management stuff in ubuntu
<jpatrick> #ubuntu-devel
<Riddell> he'd be more likely to know if there's any reason not to package it
<Riddell> sebas: you have 4 students working on KDE?
<sebas> Riddell: Claire has two working on high-tech marketing, and two will visit us on friday to talk about a code verification project that they've got to do.
<sebas> We'll recommend them KDE, of course.
<Tm_T> sebas: don't recomend, FORCE! ] ;=
<sebas> FORCE?
<jpatrick> --force=all
* sebas doesn't get it.
<sebas> Oooh..... :)
<sebas> Nevermind.
<sebas> 'recommend' is with the help of a 'no grade'
<Tm_T> jpatrick: --force=all --kill-resist
<jpatrick> Tm_T: rofl....
<jpatrick> Tm_T: --force=all --kill-resist --(de)bug=full
<jpatrick> ok, I've finished
<sebas> Thx. :)
<Tm_T> muhah
<Tm_T> jpatrick: aye aye sir!
* jpatrick considers going to TechBoard tonight
<allee> JRe: a 'media2path [-d]  URL  # -d: return path to device instead of path dir/file'  would be handy too ;)
<jpatrick> allee: updated kmplayer in REVU
<allee> jpatrick: will have a look later
<raphink> Riddell: I talked with mvo and with a klik dev
<raphink> Riddell: I'll add klik to the Kubuntu meeting agenda and I'll try to get the dev to the meeting so they can talk about it more :)
<Riddell> raphink: what did mvo say?
<raphink> Riddell: mvo is interested by the concept though, and wants to keep informed :)
<raphink> the main point for me will be to try to get upstream release a proper tarball with the scripts
<raphink> since dapper uses kernel 2.6.15 that has FUSE activated by default
<raphink> there is no trick required in /etc/fstab to get klik work on dapper
<raphink> so it's nicer
<Riddell> hmm, interesting
<raphink> so there's just a bunch of scripts and .desktop and .protocol to install in the right places
<raphink> upstream say they have to modify the scripts to use FUSE though
<raphink> and that was done in KANOTIX
<raphink> that uses klik by default
<Riddell> klik is a great idea, I'm just worried about the security issues
<raphink> mhm
<raphink> Riddell: well if you think about it, see how breezy users behave right now
<raphink> they use backports all the time, or unofficial packages found on KDE-Apps
<raphink> or even share tricks on how to install stuff the most horrible way possible
<raphink> klik would still be much better than most of these options imo
<raphink> furthermore, I think quite a lot of Kubuntu users have begun to use it
<raphink> or even Ubuntu users
<raphink> since it works on gnome, too
<raphink> and have set these dirty /etc/fstab stuff 
<raphink> to have it work properly 
<Riddell> yep
<raphink> I think providing it officially as a system-wide deb install would be cleaner than having people use it unofficially
<raphink> at least we'll know how it's installed ;)
<Riddell> backports are fine since that goes through various sane people, but stuff like easykubuntu could do anything to your system
<raphink> yes
<raphink> I think it is a fact that users want a stable system while being able to test new features all the time
<raphink> and having them use chroots is not the best idea ;)
<Mez> Riddell, it goes through various sane people? It goes through me and elmo usually
<Mez> you're calling me and elmo sane?
<Mez> raphink: FYI: new simias/libflaim/log4net packages uploaded to revu
<Mez> soon to be followed by ifolder once I have the B-D's sorted
<raphink> Mez: lol
<Riddell> Mez: well it goes through whoever packaged it in the first place and the MOTU reviewers too
<enfact> having an official easyubuntu would be great
<enfact> "official"
<Mez> Riddell, ah ...
<Mez> lol
<Mez> I thought you were calling me sane for a moment
<Riddell> enfact: presumably that would just be a kubuntu-not-really-free meta-package that people could install
<Riddell> Mez: well you can't tamper with the package so you don't figure in the equation :)
<Mez> Riddell, I can :D if it's in universe
* jpatrick can't with any
<Riddell> yep, and first time we spot you doing anything malitious we kick you out
<raphink> hehe
<Riddell> hello tinin 
<tinin> hello
<tinin> new here
<Riddell> tinin: going to become an elite kubuntu developer?
<tinin> some day
<jpatrick> Riddell: Am I one? :)
<Riddell> jpatrick: certainly are
<jpatrick> :o
<jpatrick> I'm going to TechBoard
<tinin> i only was trying to compile amarok
<tinin> and i cant't , so i'll never be developer
<jpatrick> Riddell: is there someone I can find expresso?
<tinin> so here will i be able to talk to Mark Shuttelworth?
<jpatrick> if he's around
<tinin> XD
<tinin> i'll blame on him personally!
<Riddell> jpatrick: not yet, it doesn't do anything useful yet, I'll let you know as soon as it does :)
<Riddell> tinin: he's touring asia at the moment and not on IRC much
<jpatrick> okay then
<tinin> thanx, i'm going to sleep a spanish siesta!
<jpatrick> Riddell: some people upload packages universe, when they're not MOTU's - why is that so?
<Riddell> jpatrick: how are you defining MOTU?
<Riddell> only members of the ubuntu-dev team can upload
<jpatrick> someone that can upload to universe / multiverse
<Riddell> it's also possible for a MOTU to upload a package with someone else's name in the changelog though
<jpatrick> i've seen freeflying upload by his name
<Riddell> nah, that'll be me or someone else uploading with his name in the changelog
<jpatrick> and some others (seth, ...)
<jpatrick> ah right
<Riddell> debuild -kfoo@bar.com  where foo@bar.com is the address to sign with
<Riddell> I tend not to do that though since then the output from uploads often goes to /dev/null
<allee> jpatrick: kmplayer-base better use shlibs:Depends  # current  
<jpatrick> good point
<jpatrick> anything else? :)
<allee> '|' stuff is Koos hackish way to the install in sid and sarge without source change
<allee> jpatrick: did you search for -i copyright.  I doubt Koos is only copyright holder
<allee> jpatrick: yeah and the gstreamer-0.8 dependency I mention in my e-mail is still there. Hmmm Riddel isn't either gst 0.10 required for dapper or even Xine
<jpatrick> allee: FBFS with gst10
<jpatrick> it tried pbuilding it with it
<allee> jpatrick: I'm not surpriced otherwise pkg name would not have changed like s/0.8/0.10/ :)
<jpatrick> allee: he's the only one with the copyright
<allee> Depends: kmplayer-app (= ${Source-Version}).  Docu should only suggest the app and remove =  sourceversion is 
<jpatrick> oppss, forgot that
<allee> jpatrick: never trust upstream ;)   src/pref.*: * Copyright (C) 2003 Joonas Koivunen <rzei@mbnet.fi>
<jpatrick> aha!
<jpatrick> allee: maybe the patch should make it use xine by default?
<allee> jpatrick: maybe if gstreamer 0.8 is a no-no for dapper then yes.  Let wait for 'last work' from Riddell :)
<Riddell> hmm?
<Riddell> no gstreamer 0.8 in main, universe is fine
<jpatrick> kmplayer => universe
<allee> Riddell: prefered default engine  xine or gst 0.8 ?
<allee> + of for kmplayer
<Riddell> allee: whichever works better :)
<allee> jpatrick: I would like to suggest to add Koos at the top of debian/copyright.
<allee> Riddell: heh, maybe jpatrick know what's 'better' ;)
<jpatrick> allee: "This package was debianized by..."
<allee> jpatrick: Koos and you worked on packaging
<allee> jpatrick: yes.  See digikam/copyright for an example ;)
<Tm_T> hmm, any of you know how I get fully functional libtunepimp in dapper ?
<allee> jpatrick: afair Koos changelog entries were very short (understatement).  But I usually keep them too.  After all the pkging as a history
<jpatrick> allee: yes sir
<allee> jpatrick: I only suggested it! :)
<jpatrick> should I change the maintainer line?
<allee> jpatrick: no .la for debian/tmp/usr/lib/libkdeinit_kmplayer.so in kmplayer.install
<jpatrick> okay....
<allee> jpatrick:  does it work without .la?   I'm not sure if this is history now that kde fixed loading
<jpatrick> there is a .la here
<allee> kmplayer.install didn't list it.  Which pkg does .la own?
<jpatrick> none, I think I have to add it
<allee> jpatrick: so it works without?  then forget it
<jpatrick> ok
<allee> jpatrick: kmplayer-base:  fix long description
<jpatrick> done
<allee> jpatrick: in general.  For info in Long descriptions  would not hurt
<allee> jpatrick: kmplayer meta pkg should not have versioned depends (and remove shlibs:Depends there)
<allee> jpatrick: you like the kmplayer/kmplayer-app split?
<allee> bbl
<jpatrick> I merged the two
<allee> jpatrick: ah, kmplayer long description and depends confused me :)
<jpatrick> allee: uploading......
<allee> jpatrick: wait ... to late ;)
<jpatrick> opps
<allee> jpatrick: copyright should be at least:  Copyright (C) 2002,2003,2004,2005.2006 by Koos Vriezen <koos ! vriezen ? xs4all ! nl>
<allee> and add 'License:'  between the copright and the GPL license
<allee> I would also mention in a sentence that it's GPL v2 only  (at least in copyright)  Maybe source code used v2only and v2+ mix.  Please check
<jpatrick> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1784 <- what I've done so far
<jpatrick> brb
<allee> jpatrick: 'k.  I'll have a look later.  User with wlan problems first ...
<hunger> Ahhh.... fonts are nice again. Thanks for fixing this.
<Riddell> :)  I hope the CKJ dudes can find a solution that doesn't break fonts for everyone else
<Riddell> Huahua: do you have any notes from how you remastered the dapper CD?
<jjesse> afternoon
<jpatrick> evening jjesse 
<jjesse> nothing like a 4 hour meeting to wreck productivity at work :(
<Riddell> don't worry, tech board meeting in half an hour to keep you going :)
<jjesse> wahoo :)
<jjesse> Riddell: do you want a copy of the 2nd draft of the kubuntu when I'm done with it?
<Riddell> the kubuntu what?
<Riddell> oh, chapter
<jjesse> chapter of the book sorry 
<Riddell> sure
<jjesse> typing problems today i guess
<jpatrick> Riddell: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1786 ready
<Riddell> hmm, this can be used as deciding factor of whether or not I give jpatrick my vote at tech board :)
<jjesse> i vote against him :P
<jjesse> just kidding of course
<jpatrick> :)
<Riddell> Huahua: about?  tech board in 15 mins
<Riddell> jpatrick: where did you get the description of styleclock from in debian/control?
<jpatrick> from it's kde-apps.org page
<Riddell> fair enough then
<Huahua> Good evening, Riddell.  The ring waked me.
<Sime> Version 0.6.0 of Guidance is now in the website: http://www.simonzone.com/software/guidance/
<Riddell> Sime: you rock!
<Sime> there are already some known bugs. But it is in principle feature complete.
<Sime> We (I and sebas) intend to do regular and frequent bug fix releases.
<Riddell> Huahua: they'll do the new packagers first which often takes a while
<Sime> leading up to the dapper release.
<Huahua> great
<allee> jpatrick: kmplayer-base should only Depends: ${shlibs:Depends}.  the toehr depends are a hack
<jpatrick> ok
<allee> jpatrick: kmplayer-doc still has Depends: kmplayer-app (= ${Source-Version}).  remove it
<jpatrick> added to todo
<allee> jpatrick: Copyright (C) 2002,2003,2004,2005.2006 by Koos Vriezen <koos ! vriezen ? xs4all ! nl>
<allee> jpatrick: not only 2005
<jpatrick> I did 2002 - 2006
<Riddell> "The licenses that apply might be from xicons.com or from Apple Computers Inc.
<allee> oh, revu id?  Maybe I look at an old one, but copyright and changelog is definitly new.
<Riddell> "
<Riddell> that's never going to get past NEW
<jpatrick> oh dear...
<Sime> Riddell: (some) screenshots are also updated too on the site.
<jpatrick> allee: copy here
<Riddell> Sime: I'll package it up after the tech board meeting
<allee> I rever to .diff in http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1784
<Sime> Riddell: will you be doing the packaging?
<Riddell> Sime: would be nice to get it done sooner rather than later, heard from Fathi lately?
<Sime> Riddell: I haven't heard anything from Fathi.
<Sime> Riddell: It is important you/Fathi read the README file in 0.6.0.
<Riddell> ok
<Sime> Riddell: concerning displayconfig-hwprobe.py.
<Sime> Riddell: our little tool that checks hardware at boot time.
<Sime> Riddell: I've been using and testing it here. and it is crude but effective. ;)
<Sime> Riddell: and it is *not* installed by the setup.py. 
<Sime> Riddell: you'll have to do that in the debian/Rules (??)
<Riddell> ok
<Riddell> what does it do?
<Sime> run dpkg-reconfigure if the gfx hardware has been changed.
<Riddell> how does it know if the hardware has been changed?
<Sime> by scanning the PCI bus.
<Riddell> where does it store the result?
<Sime> currently it dumps the result in /var/guidance-gfxhardware-snapshot, but is only becaues I don't know of a better place.
<Sime> ideas?
<ubijtsa> maybe /var/lib somewhere ? :
<ubijtsa> )
<jpatrick> Tonio_: just in time :)
<Riddell> yes, probably /var/lib/guidance/guidance-gfxhardware-snapshot
<ubijtsa> evening folks
<Tonio_> yep, just, just, just
<Sime> ok, fixed. Can I count on the dir /var/lib/guidance already existing?
<Riddell> note in README that packagers should make sure it does
<Sime> ok
<allee> Tonio_: congratulation!
<Tonio_> hehe nice !
<jjesse> wow sure is tough to get membership there :)(
<jjesse> question can't the KubuntuPackagingGuide be rolled into the PackagingGuide that the doc team is working on?
<Riddell> jjesse: yes, it should be
<jjesse> hmmm ok
<jjesse> its worse then the spanish inquisition for jpatrick
<jjesse> :)
<jpatrick> :P
<jpatrick> phew, that took some time :)
<Riddell> my word yes
<Riddell> well done jpatrick 
<Riddell> hello jshadow 
<jpatrick> thanks to you Riddell and everyone else
<Riddell> but do be careful jpatrick, e.g. the styleclock package would get you stern words as it is with fuzzy copyright files
<jpatrick> I don't plan to work on that until upstream clarifies
<Riddell> jpatrick: I suspect he may not be able to otherwise he'd have already clarified it, I would just remove it from the .orig, it's just 1 theme of a few
<Riddell> jpatrick: have you read debian-policy by the way?
<jpatrick> I've looked though before many times
<jpatrick> lintian problem checking
<Riddell> groovy
<Riddell> Tonio_: have you?
<Riddell> I should probably read it myself again sometime
<jshadow> hello
<jpatrick> wow, member one day, dev the other
<Riddell> watch out core-dev!
<jpatrick> Riddell: should I note it's removal in changelog?
<Riddell> jpatrick: yes
<Tonio_> Riddell: I haven't read the full debian policy, but partialy, I did.
<Tonio_> I need to read it entirely in the next days, I'll have to now :)
<jpatrick> Riddell: that'll take some time :)
<allee> fwiw don't (re)read new-maintainers-guide when you find a reference, KubuntuPackagingGuide guide is better :)
<jpatrick> allee: new maintainers guide is old (for example the debian/watch part)
<allee> about sponsored REVU comments, sounds great.  Bye e-mail or pastebin URL here?
<Riddell> Huahua: ping
<jpatrick> allee: email is how raphink did it
<allee> 'k
<Tonio_> Riddell, I didn't said you "thanks"
<Tonio_> I have to go (girlfriend at home for all the week ^^)
<Tonio_> good night all
<jjesse> night Tm_T
<Riddell> night Tonio_, well done
<jjesse> doh
<jjesse> night Tonio_
<jpatrick> Riddell: technically speaking I can upload now?
* jpatrick doesn't want to make a big mistake
<Riddell> jpatrick: once you've been added to the ubuntu-dev group I be
<Riddell> I believe so
<Riddell> if your gpg key is in the system
<mornfall> \o/ hooray for my apparent inability to crash adept (after a bunch of fixes since alpha2)
<Riddell> woo :)
<mornfall> i did about dozen deinstalls, at least 2 updates, undo/redo, filtering, download in a single session and it terminated correctly
<jpatrick> great, I'm off to bed now, been a very busy day :)
<mornfall> s/deinst/(de)inst/
<mornfall> jpatrick: enjoy :)
<jpatrick> mornfall: thanks :)
<allee> Anyone care to review codeine? http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1544
<allee> oh, at least codeine tarball needs fix ...
<mornfall> well, there's a possible crash when a package visited by the browser disappears in an update
<mornfall> but i will want to fix that anyway :)
<ubijtsa> will Psi be updated to 0.10 in Dapper?
<mornfall> i hate power outages in middle of debugging session
<mornfall> i can't even recall what i was doing
<mornfall> apart from the fact my emacs disappeared
<mornfall> and ligt went out for a bit
<mornfall> aaaaaaaaah
<mornfall> not again :(
<mornfall> lights blinking
<mornfall> i hate it
* mornfall figures the problem
#kubuntu-devel 2007-02-12
<oslo> hi
<oslo> is there a probleme with the acx trick on feisty ?
<mhb> oslo: what trick?
<oslo> mhb> oslo@desktop:~$ sudo ln -s -f /lib/firmware/`(uname -r)`/acx/1.2.1.34/tiacx111c16 /lib/firmware/`(uname -r)`/acx/default/tiacx111c16 && sudo modprobe acx
<oslo> & my wlan0 is recognized like an ethernet card it seems
<mhb> oslo: tbh my acx card doesn't work at all
<mhb> oslo: although it did with edgy
<mhb> oslo: I have reported it, they promised a fix but nothing happened
<oslo> http://fr.pastebin.ca/351121
<oslo> so the only thing is to wait ?
<mhb> ya, same output here
<oslo> there isn't another working firmwares for us ?
<mhb> oslo: you can do something
<mhb> oslo: comment on that bug
<oslo> mhb> do u have the link ?
<mhb> bug 81812
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 81812 in linux-source-2.6.20 "ACX111-based wireless network card doesn't work with Feisty kernel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81812
<mhb> you can confirm it
<oslo> k thanks
<mhb> oslo: but if you are able to backport to edgy's udev you can use the older kernel and it will be fine
<oslo> just right now i don't need wlan
<ryanakca> is FF past?
<mhb> ryanakca: yep
<mhb> ryanakca: someone should delete the info in /topic
* ryanakca fixes the topic
<ryanakca> anything to add?
* ryanakca twiddles while waiting to hit the "OK" button
<ryanakca> guess not 
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:ryanakca] : Welcome to #kubuntu-devel | https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty/+specs | Bugs! https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-team/+packagebugs
<oslo> & about samba ? i can reach a samba on dapper but i can reach myself my samba & i can't reach my dapper distro
<oslo> i'm on feisty
<oslo> the settings are the same on my dapper & on my feisty
<oslo> on dapper all works , on feisty i can only see the sharing folder name
* Hobbsee looks for life
<jjesse> nothing goes better then working on kubuntu then a good glass of wine
<Hobbsee> yay, jjesse!
* Hobbsee pokes imbrandon 
<jjesse> hello Hobbsee
<oslo> mhb> now acx works for me ;)
<oslo>  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/78513
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 78513 in linux-source-2.6.20 "Current ACX driver will not let USR5410 card function properly." [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<Hobbsee> yay!  basket1.0!!!
<Hobbsee> fabo: ping?
* Hobbsee looks into kdesvn-build
<jjesse> is universe enabled by default in feisty?
<claydoh> no, it wasn't for me
<Hobbsee> jjesse: think so
<Hobbsee> oh wiat, no
* claydoh just enabled it today :)
* Hobbsee attempts to build konversation using this new whacky build script
<manchicken> cmake?
<Hobbsee> no, kdesvn-build
<manchicken> Interesting.
<Hobbsee> see http://konversation.kde.org/wiki/SVN
<Hobbsee> yes
<manchicken> You core devs get all the fun.
<Hobbsee> manchicken: i'm not a core dev :P
<manchicken> What's going to change with this linspire deal?  I don't like it.
<Hobbsee> manchicken: a core dev of what?
<Hobbsee> dunno.  we cant tell them "no you cant base yourself off us" though
<Hobbsee>         Running configure...
<Hobbsee>         Unable to configure extragear/network!
<Hobbsee> i dont get it - that's all it's telling me...
<manchicken> No, but we don't have to endorse their business practices...
<nixternal> Hobbsee: it means it is unable to configure extragear/network! how hard is that to get?
* nixternal totally runs and hides
<nixternal> hahahah
<nixternal> ;P
<manchicken> hehh
<nixternal> dude, the wrath of Hobbsee is on its way
* nixternal searches for the pain killers
* nixternal peaks to see if it is safe
<ajmitch> nixternal: just keep running
<nixternal> hahahaha
<nixternal> no doubt, she is polishing the pointy stick of doom, cussing me under her breath
<ajmitch> she would never..
<nixternal> so you say
<manchicken> I think it's more likely that she's cussing konversation's new build process under her breath :P
<hellcattrav> ok i tried the #kubuntu forum, but got no response-m could someone help with further instruction on how to set up wireless for kubuntu?  I tired re-entering my WEP key as xxxx-xxxx-xx but to no avail-   nevermind, someone is helbing me, but if anyone would continue or want to privide any furhter assistance that would be great
<Hobbsee> nixternal: hehe
* Hobbsee attacks nixternal with the Long Pointy Stick of DOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
<Hobbsee> manchicken: just that i havent used the program before
* Hobbsee rebuilds manually
<n8k99> nixternal
<nixternal> yo yo
<Jucato> hi nixternal!
<nixternal> well hello there
<Jucato> nixternal: regarding your call for docs, about configuring the desktop, not sure if the one I made would be good enough. it's definitely not complete, and might need a bit of changing depending on how System Settings in feisty will look like
<n8k99> thought i'd answer a call for help
<nixternal> cool
<n8k99> where do i start?
<nixternal> if there is any one section that interests you most, it is yours :)
<n8k99> mostly configuring the desktop
<Jucato> nixternal: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu
<nixternal> OK, there is another guy with configuring the desktop as well, but I don't know his experience. let me talk to him tomorrow and see what he is working on
<nixternal> damn Jucato, you did all that?
<Jucato> er... yeah
<Jucato> it's based on the one I did for KDE 3.5.6
<Jucato> Chapter 12 of the KDE User Guide
<Jucato> or is it Ch. 13...
<nixternal> hrmm, well there is a lot of customizing
<Jucato> oh ch. 12
<n8k99> yes there is
<Jucato> yep. I only focused on the appearance/theme aspects
<Jucato> but I might have to add some notes there, depending on how System Settings turns out in Feisty...
<nixternal> Multimedia (i.e., Music, Video, Photos) that needs some loving
<nixternal> Office, Printing, those need a little bit of loving
* n8k99 currently rocks feisty like this http://eckenrodehouse.net/images/2-12.png
<n8k99> I can jump on Photos
<Jucato> nixternal: ok... stuff that I couldn't probably work on. I'm just presenting what I already know and have :)
* Jucato gives others a chance :P
<n8k99> is that on the wiki as well?
<nixternal> what is the "File" "Edit" and so on up top for?
<Jucato> nixternal: the Mac OS X -like panel
<nixternal> ya
<Jucato> notice he doesn't have menu bars per window
<n8k99> i hate having those things in every single window
<nixternal> I also noticed Konqi is semi-transparent
<nixternal> oh ya
<Jucato> my guess would either be Compiz/Beryl or kompmgr
<nixternal> that is pretty neat
<n8k99> using standard composite from kwin
<Jucato> ah kompmgr then
<nixternal> ya, I messed around with it a little bit. The shadows on the bouncing icons for activity are garbage, but everything else was decent
<nixternal> heh, #Alcoholics-Anonymous
<n8k99> oops!
<nixternal> haha
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> in your eagerness to show a screenshot :)
<n8k99> no one ever shows up anyway!
<nixternal> http://www.nixternal.com/imgs/screeny1.png
<nixternal> there is my lovely desktop
<nixternal> nice and boring :)
<nixternal> the way I like it
* Jucato doesn't have a current shot... so nothing to share
<nixternal> Jucato: me either :)  but it would look the same I think
<Jucato> hehe
<nixternal> I don't notice anything different lately
<Jucato> mine is easy to imagine.. Kubuntu defaults except for the wall paper. and no visible kicker :)
<nixternal> alrighty, I need my beauty rest, so I will talk to you all today or tomorrow where ever you are :)
<Jucato> but I have 4 hidden panels
* n8k99 Jucato never has current pictures of anything ;)
<Jucato> hahah
<Jucato> g'night nixternal
<nixternal> g'nite to all
<nixternal> zzZzzzzzZzzz
<n8k99> night
<fabo> Hobbsee: pong
<Hobbsee> fabo: plans to package basket 1.0?
<fabo> Hobbsee: it was uploaded yesterday to Debian
<Lure> fabo: do you know if somebody at debian is working on k3b 1.0?
<Lure> fabo: seaLne is doing ubuntu packages, not sure if this is alligned with debian
<fabo> Lure: 1 don't know. k3b debian maintainer is ouotside of qt-kde and kde extras team.
<fabo> *outside*
<Lure> fabo: thanks
<fabo> Hobbsee: uploaded to experimental. How does it work (as sync are from unstable) ?
<fabo> Hobbsee: there's a new release of libsynaptics and ksynaptics
<Hobbsee> fabo: way cool. it's a UVF exception by now
<Hobbsee> fabo: ditto libsynaptics/ksynaptics
<Hobbsee> !uvf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uvf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Hobbsee> !release
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Hobbsee> !schedule
<Hobbsee> !uvf is Upstream Version Freeze.  For an exception, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess#head-9523bc4076ff011324d67cddc97969ec609618d6
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> fabo: ^
<Hobbsee> Lure: seems like a guy in #ubuntu+1 is asking to test k3b debs that he made.
<fabo> Hobbsee: ok :)
<Hobbsee> fabo: i'll do the basket one, if you want, and you do *synaptics*
<Hobbsee> ?
<Hobbsee> fabo: it appears that basket is only for i386 yet
<kishore> Hi i am running feisty and was wondering if kde 4 dev packages would be available as is with edgy?
<Hobbsee> kishore: at some point, probably when they do the next snapshot
<kishore> Hobbsee: and when is that expected?
<Hobbsee> kishore: no idea
<kishore> now that i find feisty quite stable i spendmost time logged in hereand would like to work with kde 4
<Hobbsee> kishore: heard of kdesvn-build?  it might be useful for what you want (if you want to compile kde4)
<kishore> thanks ill chk that out.. i just did not want to get into building kde itself
<kishore> but it looks like i ll have to do that now anyway! :-)
<Hobbsee> i'd say so
<fabo> Hobbsee: ok, i'll take care of *synaptics
<Jucato> kishore: http://developernew.kde.org
<Hobbsee> fabo: way cool.  however, it seems that dholbach doenst know the freeze is in place...
<kishore> Jucato: thanks for the link
<Hobbsee> okay, filing the bugs for it
<Hobbsee> fabo: when'd you upload the synaptics stuff?
<Hobbsee> fabo: ksynaptics probably needs a merge
<Hobbsee> tonio_'s made changes to it
<fabo> Hobbsee: this morning (~1 hour, i already pre-packaged it)
<Hobbsee> fabo: right.
<Hobbsee> fabo: which explains why i'ts not in debian QA yet
<Hobbsee> fabo: do you have the changelog of ksynaptics yet?
<Hobbsee> guess not, if it's not actually uploaded...
<_StefanS_> mornings
<Hobbsee> heya
<_StefanS_> Hobseeeee
<_StefanS_> isn't it late in .au now ?
<_StefanS_> or early
<Hobbsee> 7.55 pm
<_StefanS_> oh
<Tonio_> hi
<_StefanS_> hey Tonioooos
<_StefanS_> it has been 2 hours since anyone wrote to the channel
<_StefanS_> so welcome.
<Hobbsee> hey Tonio_!
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: you modified ksynaptics :(
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: i presume pot file extraction to rosetta cant be in the debian packages?
* Jucato waves to Tonio_, _StefanS_, and Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey Jucato!!!
<_StefanS_> Jucatoooo
<Jucato> :)
<Jucato> to much oooooo :P
<_StefanS_> oooooooooooo
<Tonio_> hey Jucato, Hobbsee, _StefanS_
<Hobbsee> :)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: ksynaptics package contains ubuntu specifics :)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: doesn't require a merge, but a sync ;)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: hrm?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: hum, oups, sync <> merge, gforget this ;)
<Tonio_> requires a sync not a merge
<Tonio_> merge not a sync ?
<Hobbsee> merge not a sync, yes.
<Hobbsee> i'm thinking
<Hobbsee> ie, keep the ubuntu changes
* Tonio_ was really drunk this we, so forgive me :)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: hehe.  hopefully your passphrase is long enough that you wont be able to type it in drunken state
* Hobbsee wonders if Tonio_ drunk is as amusing as Riddell drunk...
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I never saw Riddell drunk :)
<Tonio_> globally, I'm more happy than sad when drunk
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: already seen Riddell dunk ?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: i saw him on irc drunk....never met him in person, drunk or sober
<Hobbsee> unfortunately, i didnt save the logs
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: :-(, I wish I could read this :)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: perhaps get him drunk again, and see it yourself
<Hobbsee> i think it was during UDS paris...
<Hobbsee> people kept buying him drinks on one of the nights...
<Tonio_> hum, I was there at the uds and never saw Riddell drinking too much
<Riddell> I've never been drunk in my life
<Tonio_> except the latest day
<Hobbsee> Riddell: rubbish :P
<Tonio_> Riddell: really ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: well... no
<Hobbsee> Riddell: well, more than slightly tipsy?
<Riddell> maybe once or twice
<Tonio_> Riddell: well that's an evidence of serious
<Tonio_> I wish I could say the same :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Riddell> _StefanS_: if you want to give away hardware just announce it here or on kubuntu-devel mailing list
<Tonio_> that doesn't happen very often to me, maybe twice a year, not more
<Hobbsee> hehe - wishful thinking, anyone?
<Hobbsee> imbrandon's got a spare pcmcia wifi card, if anyone wants it.
<_StefanS_> Riddell: oka, I wasn't sure
<Tonio_> Riddell: I have a solution concerning kde autostart, and that works
<Tonio_> Riddell: but I'd like your opinion on that point :
<Tonio_> Riddell: somehow kde pastes /usr to the path, so I have to add a rule for xdg/data, and then create a symlink
<Tonio_> Riddell: does that sound crappy for you ?
<_StefanS_> by the way, do all you guys use konqueror, or prefer firefox ?
<Hobbsee> FIREFOX!!!
<Hobbsee> :P
<_StefanS_> me too, I was just wondering.. being KDE and all :)
<Jucato> Konqi
<Jucato> :D
<serzholino> Knqui too
<Hobbsee> Krazy people, you are :P
<_StefanS_> Hobbsee: did you notice that your clipboard gets zeroed when you quit firefox ? I mean if you copy some text and quit firefox, and want to insert it into eg. kwrite - its gone
* Jucato never realized Automatix2 went GUI until today... :(
<Hobbsee> _StefanS_: yep
<Hobbsee> Jucato: good.  that means you're staying away from it :P
<Jucato> because Firefox doesn't use klipper?
<Jucato> Hobbsee: oh definitely :)
<_StefanS_> Hobbsee: Would be cool to change it... its soo anoying
<_StefanS_> Jucato: nope, Its a security featire
<_StefanS_> Jucato: err.. or usuability error
<Hobbsee> _StefanS_: afaik, most apps do that.  unless you have klipper
* Hobbsee doesnt use klipper
<_StefanS_> Hobbsee: nope they dont
<Jucato> klipper nice :)
<Jucato> did you know you could search-as-you-type in klipper? :D
<_StefanS_> Jucato: firefox is the only one I have encountered, but thunderbird probably does the same
<Jucato> _StefanS_: I'm guessing most non-KDE apps?
<_StefanS_> Jucato: sure seems like it
<_StefanS_> Jucato: what the ... hmm never figured that out
<Jucato> not surprising :)
<_StefanS_> hopefully that will change with kde4 and stuff
<Jucato> non-KDE apps would probably not be using KDE API to interface with Klipper. but I'm not familiar with the technical stuff andall
<Jucato> and all*
<mhb> nice offer _StefanS_
<Jucato> dinner!! :)
<mhb> and hi all
<Jucato> hi mhb
<_StefanS_> mhb: thanks :) - sure hope someone benefits from it
* Jucato waves /tmp/goodbye
<Hobbsee> hey mhb!
<mhb> by the way: does someone experience a small bug in the new shutdown dialog?
<mhb> the text is over the icons here
<Hobbsee> mhb: not here.  what locale?
<mhb> Hobbsee: czech
<mhb> Hobbsee: is that a problem with that?
<_StefanS_> mhb: the sizing of the text vs. icons is broken in some cases, I have been up all last night to figure out how to fix it depending on the fonts
<Hobbsee> mhb: no idea.  it might have something to do with it
<Hobbsee> ahh
<mhb> what are you people working on these days?
<_StefanS_> mhb: please send me a screenshot so I can see if its the error I already know about
* mhb wants to help, but doesn't know what to do
<mhb> _StefanS_: sure
<_StefanS_> mhb: you could help me with figuring out if a QPushButton can be laid out like the current shutdown with icon and text below. I having a hard time overriding the drawContents on that one
<_StefanS_> mhb: I'm currently using QFrame
<mhb> _StefanS_: http://img362.imageshack.us/img362/1074/shutdownbugyy1.png
<_StefanS_> mhb: thats a variant of the issue, but is related to the same bug i think. Thanks !
<_StefanS_> mhb: whats your resolution, fonts, and dpi?
<mhb> _StefanS_: can't you overload the paint method for the button?
<mhb> just a thought
<_StefanS_> mhb: yep I can, but it has no effect on the button whatsoever.. and I can't figure out why
<mhb> _StefanS_: 1024x768, DejavuSans 10, 96 DPI (that should be the default)
<_StefanS_> mhb: the thing is: if I use the QPushButton instead of QFrame i get alot of stuff given for free, like tab/arrow/enter actions
<_StefanS_> thanks
<mhb> _StefanS_: I see
<mhb> _StefanS_: is your code available somewhere?
<_StefanS_> hmm thats funny, the other guy that had a problem was in 1024x768 also..
<_StefanS_> gotta try switching down, and test it there
<_StefanS_> argh its probably KDialog sizehinting that does it
<_StefanS_> must be relative to the resolutions
* _StefanS_ has to do some regular work before working on that dialog
<Lure> Hobbsee: re bug 84678 - why sync request from unstable (has 0.5.0) - we need experimental (1.0)?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 84678 in basket "Please sync basket (universe) from unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84678
<Hobbsee> Lure: damn.  please change ti :)
<Hobbsee> Lure: ohh...that's why the changelog buggered
<Lure> Hobbsee: exactly ;-)
<Hobbsee> Lure: because i did the quick and dirty use of requestsync.
* Hobbsee was *wondering* what happened there
<Lure> Hobbsee: should we change it or is better to Reject it and open new bug?
<Hobbsee> Lure: change it - motu uvfe has already been done
<Lure> Hobbsee: done
<Hobbsee> Lure: thanks :)
<oslo> mhb> about acx right now i just need to run " sudo modprobe -r acx && cd /usr/src/acx-20070101 && sudo insmod ./acx.ko " on each restart for my WLAN works correctly
<mhb> oslo: really? I have to try that
<oslo> but i have a problem with my turboprint for canon pixma mp150, on edgy /dapper it's worked but on feisty it tolds me my printer is disconected; i tried with the package on the official site & by compiling myself: same things
<oslo> mhb> yesterday or this night on the morning i gave you a link with what to do
<mhb> oslo: really? I have to check
<oslo> yes u have
<mhb> oh yes, thanks :o)
<_StefanS_> anyone know nico larosa ?
<oslo> a pablo escobar's friend ?
<oslo> :p
<_StefanS_> heh
<mhb> by the way, did someone have trouble with knetworkmanager?
<mhb> mine says no network found even though "iwlist wlan0 scan" finds one
<_StefanS_> mhb: I encountered a little stop yesterday where I had to logout and in again to enable wireless
<_StefanS_> mhb: definitely been much better since Tonio fixed that dcop thing
<Jucato> I'm experiencing a strange problem when installing compiled apps/styles in places other than /usr (using --prefix=/opt). even after adding /opt to $KDEDIRS and to $PATH in .bashrc, KDE doesn't "see" the app/style, except when I run it from the command line/Konsole. Any ideas why this happens?
<Hobbsee> mhb: got wlan0 commented out in /e/n/i?
<_StefanS_> Jucato: did you login and out again ? kde might not have picked up the new path
<Jucato> _StefanS_: log out, log in, reboot, everything....
<mhb> Hobbsee: I have to check
<Jucato> my next attempt will be to set KDEDIRS in /etc/environment
<_StefanS_> Jucato: try setting it in /etc
<_StefanS_> yep
<_StefanS_> kdm runs as root
<_StefanS_> which in turn launches kde
<Jucato> hm...
<Jucato> but about PATH and KDEDIR?
<_StefanS_> so try /etc
<Jucato> so you mean there's no way in Kubuntu to set user specific PATH and KDEDIRS?
<_StefanS_> seems like they dont stick, is what i mean
<Jucato> strange...
<_StefanS_> try the /etc approach and see if that works, then we'll see if a user can override it
<mhb> Hobbsee: no I had not
<_StefanS_> afterwards
<mhb> Hobbsee: should commenting it help?
<Jucato> hm.. okay....
<Hobbsee> mhb: you can try.  one works, the other doesnt
<Hobbsee> and if you do it, and it doesnt work, try reverting it.
<Hobbsee> it's rather tempramental - but once it works once, it keeps working.
<praetor> whats the command to show all connected devices? my ipod doesnt want to connect for some bizarre reason?
<Jucato> lspci ?
<_StefanS_> praetor: lscpi ?
<Jucato> :P
<_StefanS_> praetor: lsusb maybe
<praetor> i tried lsusb and it just hangs
<_StefanS_> praetor: did you give a few moments ?
<praetor> yea
<praetor> heh
<_StefanS_> what does dmesg say
<praetor> unforunately i have a 3rd gen ipod and rockbox doesnt work so well on them
<_StefanS_> I mean does it even recognize the usb device
<mhb> Hobbsee: well, I've tried both
<mhb> Hobbsee: and in both cases knetworkmanager freezes around 28%
<Hobbsee> mhb: right.  then it's just screwed :P
<Hobbsee> hrm
<Hobbsee> mhb: any encryption on it?
<mhb> Hobbsee: I've tried running iwconfig
<mhb> Hobbsee: nope
<Hobbsee> can you connect via standard ifconfig, if you sudo killall NetworkManager?
<mhb> Hobbsee: it seems knetworkmanager finds the AP and then in 2 seconds detaches from it
<mhb> Hobbsee: yeah
<Hobbsee> ugh
<mhb> Hobbsee: I simply set the ESSID and then run dhclient - as simple as that
<_StefanS_> Hobbsee & mhb: did you notice the bubble popup has disappeared lately ?
<mhb> really?
* mhb checks for updates
<_StefanS_> I just see it briefly and then it just makes progress in the tray icon
<Hobbsee> _StefanS_: yeah, seems to soemtimes.
<_StefanS_> the first versions actually had the bubble on until the connection was done
<mhb> Hobbsee: hmm, there has been a knetworkmanager update recently, maybe that's my problem
<praetor> _StefanS_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5399/
<_StefanS_> praetor: hmm did you just unplug it while it was initializing ?
<praetor> _StefanS_: i had plugged it in, the ipod was displaying the do not turn off thing, and then it ran out of power so it died
<Jucato> adding the PATH and KDEDIRS to /etc/environment worked... but it's system-wide now... so... :(
<_StefanS_> praetor: oh
<_StefanS_> Jucato: good thing, because it works now. How is your ~/.bashrc laid out ?
<Jucato> _StefanS_: as normal as the default .bashrc in Kubuntu
<_StefanS_> praetor: plug it in again, and let me see
<kwwii> howdy all
<Jucato> Hobbsee: I'm presuming you're running KDE 3.5.6 + Basket 1.0, not Basket 0.6.0?
<_StefanS_> Jucato: well you added KDE_DIR and PATH entries I imagine
<Jucato> hiya kwwii!
<Hobbsee> Jucato: correct
<_StefanS_> hi kwwii
<Hobbsee> Jucato: well, 1.0rc1 at the moment, but yeah
<Jucato> _StefanS_: when I did that in .bashrc only, it didn't work. when I added it to /etc/environment and removed it from .bashrc, it worked
<praetor> ok i've unplugged it and plugged it in again
<praetor> the ipod doesnt display the "do not unplug me" screen
<kwwii> how does one add an entry in fstab? I have all these funky UUID=very long sting thingies that I have never seen before
<Jucato> Hobbsee: ok... I just wanted someone to test if Basket can't be added to Kontact since 3.5.6
<Jucato> !uuid | kwwii
<ubotu> kwwii: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<_StefanS_> praetor: i think usbstorage module died
<Hobbsee> Jucato: if it cant be, or can be?
<praetor> nod
<Jucato> Hobbsee: can't
<praetor> i get the same error
<_StefanS_> Jucato: yes I know, because that is what we have been talking about
<praetor> can i restart the module without rebooting?
<_StefanS_> Jucato: what do you have in your .bashrc ?
<Hobbsee> Jucato: that got fixed in 1.0beta1 iirc
<kwwii> hehe, since my last update amarok no longer works with my ipod. once again it says that it is a read-only file system
<kwwii> kernel update that is
<Jucato> Hobbsee: so it's a basket problem? coz I vaguely remember being able to add it to Kontact in KDE 3.5.5 using Basket 0.6.0
<Jucato> _StefanS_: want me to pastebin?
<Hobbsee> i think kdepim broke basket.
<_StefanS_> Jucato: yes please
<Hobbsee> Jucato: but it's all fixed with 1.0
<Jucato> hm. ok I'll try 1.0 :)
<Hobbsee> Jucato: there's packages for debian - feel free to recompile
* Jucato strangely, feels more comfy compiling from source
<Jucato> _StefanS_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5401/
<_StefanS_> Jucato: well I meant your user's .bashrc :)
<_StefanS_> Jucato: not the system bashrc
<Jucato> _StefanS_: huh? that *is* my user's .bashrc
<_StefanS_> ok
<_StefanS_> i see
* Jucato wonders what made _StefanS_ it was /etc/bash_bashrc...
<Jucato> er.. /etc/bash.bashrc
<_StefanS_> you should add those entries in .bash_profile i see now
<Jucato> _StefanS_: so it doesn't matter if .bashrc is sourced by .bash_profile?
<Jucato> wanna see .bash_profile too? :D
<_StefanS_> Jucato: nope, just add the PATH and KDEDIR stuff below the source
<_StefanS_> Jucato: no dammit :D
<Jucato> hm... mmokay :)
* Jucato is open to any suggestion at this point
<Jucato> although almost everyone says to put it in .bashrc... I'll try anything :)
<_StefanS_> Jucato:  export PATH=$PATH:/opt/blabla
<Jucato> yep
<_StefanS_> Jucato:   export KDE_DIR=$KDE_DIR:/opt/sasdsa
<_StefanS_> something like that
<Jucato> yep yep
<_StefanS_> and that doesn't work for you ?
<Jucato> in .bashrc? nope
<_StefanS_> .bash_profile dammit
<_StefanS_> :D
<Jucato> well wait a minute :)
<_StefanS_> forget .bashrc
<Jucato> I have to type and logout ok :)
<_StefanS_> yep
* Jucato is not that fast :P
<_StefanS_> move it move it...
<_StefanS_> show me the money
<Jucato> ok going
<Jucato> _StefanS_: ey thanks! worked like a charm
<Jucato> now for the messy details: why .bash_profile and not .bashrc?
<_StefanS_> Jucato: it seems like debian likes another approach to the bash environment
<_StefanS_> Jucato: on fedora you would just .bashrc to set stuff like that
<Jucato> ah the beauty of it all :)
<_StefanS_> its a matter of taste how its laid out
<Jucato> on Gentoo and Mandriva as well, as some kde devs told me
<_StefanS_> glad it worked :)
<Jucato> thanks. now I know of a working method, and a topic to rant on
<Jucato> lol
<_StefanS_> :)
* Jucato thinks stuff like this should be standardized a bit... LSB anyone?
<_StefanS_> Jucato: I don't know its part of the LSB, but yes it would be nice
* _StefanS_ is just stupid at sentences today
<Jucato> or could this be a behavior caused by the switch to dash?
<Tm_T> Jucato: LSB as LifeStyleBlock ?
<_StefanS_> Jucato: might be... probably in some history archives
<Jucato> Tm_T: LooSeBowel (movement)
<Tm_T> Ok.
<Jucato> Tm_T: unless you were serious about the question... :)
<Tm_T> Seriously, Linux Standard Base?
<Jucato> yeah
<praetor> wonder if anyone has been experiencing KWallet bugs
<_StefanS_> praetor: which ones do you want ?
<praetor> for instance, in Kmail if I have 2 pop accounts, KMail always asks me for the password for the 2nd account, even though I click store password
<Jucato> Tm_T: Linux Standard Base
<Tm_T> Jucato: Ah, good guess here then. ;)
<praetor> similarly, in Kopete I have 2 accounts, first was MSN, 2nd is AIM. Kopete always asks me for the AIM password, even though i click store
<Hobbsee> praetor: suggest you dont use aim, and that problem will go away.
<praetor> _StefanS_: rebooted, my ipod works :-)
<Hobbsee> :)
<_StefanS_> praetor: goody .. the usbstorage module went bonkers when it died before hehe
<praetor> Hobbsee: some people I game with are on AIM heh
* _StefanS_ wonders what the swedish chef would have said to that
<_StefanS_> bork bork
<praetor> AIM seems to be pretty huge in the US
<Hobbsee> praetor: oh dear.  you are aware that jabber does a port across that, i presume?
<praetor> and Yahoo messenger in Europe
<Hobbsee> heh
<praetor> Hobbsee: i dont know anything about jabber
<Jucato> Yahoo Messenger in the Philippines...
<Jucato> Google stuff hasn't caught on yet...
<_StefanS_> msn in dk
<Hobbsee> praetor: really?  jabber.org
<praetor> Hobbsee: but if everyone uses AIM?
<Hobbsee> praetor: http://www.jabber.org/user/userguide/#findgateways
<Hobbsee> praetor: ie, use the gateway to talk to those using AIM
<Hobbsee> if that helps
<Jucato> _StefanS_: btw, how did you know that I should put the env vars in .bash_profile, just by looking at .bashrc?
<praetor> oh thats rather neat
<praetor> cheers Hobbsee :-)
<_StefanS_> Jucato: it just looked like it wasn't meant to be edited, also be looking at bash_profile you can see that it sources everything, and then after that you can override
<_StefanS_> Jucato: donno, I must have been looking too much at config files hehe
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> I thought .bash_profile sourcing .bashrc was normal, so it didn't occur to me...
<Jucato> to add it to .bash_profile instead
<_StefanS_> well naturally the idea was to make sure nothing happened after you set your environment, and by taking the last part of the chain it "should" work
<_StefanS_> ofcourse there could have been other stuff that would try to impose a static path no matter what, at which we would have no other solution that to set it in the system config
* _StefanS_ could really use some help on overriding the QPushButton's paintEvent to put pixmap and text below the buttons...
<_StefanS_> any takers :D
* Jucato knows no code
<Hobbsee> ich auch
<_StefanS_> argh
<Jucato> _StefanS_: ask me in a few months, I probably will :)
<_StefanS_> Jucato: trying to learn c++ at the moment
<_StefanS_> ?
<Jucato> are you a mind reader as well as a .bashrc reader?
<_StefanS_> nope, just intuition hehe
<Jucato> heheh
<_StefanS_> if I only didn't have to work, I could look at it now... however why would I have time to be irc the last hours...
<_StefanS_> work is boring.
<Jucato> Hobbsee: broken Basket support seems to be from the kdepim side of things...
<Hobbsee> Jucato: right
* Jucato tries to search for a bug report
<nixternal> moin
<Jucato> moin nixternal
<GNUro> hello!
<bddebian> Heya
<Tonio_> Riddell: ever heard about that bug concerning kopete and edgy ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: which bug?
<Tonio_> Riddell: http://tonio.homelinux.org/temp/capture16.png
<Tonio_> Riddell: that guy is using a fresh and up to date install, kopete seems to use iso instead of utf8
<Tonio_> all the system including kde is using utf8
<Tonio_> strange....
<Riddell> yes, that is strange
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm telling him to switch to 3.5.6 ans we'll see
<Tonio_> Riddell: and concerning the xdg/autostart, are you fine doing what I propose ?
<Tonio_> adding the xdg/autostart, which makes kde using /usr/xdg/autostart, and create a symlink ?
<Tonio_> that's the best I've been able to do
<Riddell> can't you add /etc directly?
<Tonio_> Riddell: no, it seems to paste /usr automatically :)
<Riddell> there should be a better way
<Tonio_> Riddell: I know, but that means patching many more things I think
<Tonio_> Riddell: the solution is probably to patch kstandarddirs.h too
<Tonio_> but that sounds a bit dangerous in my opinion :)
<Tonio_> crimsun: ping ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: well the problem is that autostart path is a "resource"
<Tonio_> and it seems to append /usr to any resource
<Tonio_> might be hard to change since that's done deeply in kdelibs code
<yuriy> Riddell: bug 84608
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 84608 in software-properties "software-properties --enable-component is broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84608
<yuriy> looks like you copy pasted the bug from -gtk
<Riddell> yuriy: that functionality should be in the common code
<Tonio_> Riddell: concerning autostart, it is clear that addresourcetype is using relative path
<Tonio_> addresourcedir is using absolute path according to the doc.... I'll try with this
<Tonio_> Riddell: I should be able to use addresourcedir since the type is already defined previously for share/autostart
<Riddell> I wonder if basket 1.0 got released?
<Riddell> Lure: is digikam 0.9.1 just a bug fix release?
<kwwii> Riddell: Hobbsee has been ranting about it
<Lure> Riddell: no, also some features - but major "feature" is fixing major new features of 0.9.0
<Lure> Riddell: basket was released and sync requested
<Riddell> Lure: oh cool
<Lure> Riddell: digikam also needs one new lib (libkexiv2), but I suspect we should be fine in getting MIR as it is actually code of digikam moved to lib
<Lure> Riddell: it will be shared between other photo apps (showimg, kipi-plugins)
<Lure> Riddell: 0.9.1beta1 change log: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=9957
<Eruantalon> Shouldn't there be a way to recover from a kwin or kicker crash in Kubuntu? I often have kwin locking up or chrashing. The best way i have found out of that problem is using ctrl+alt+f1 and using pkill kwin but i can't start kwin from another terminal right? So then I am stuck. Shouldn't there be a mechanism for sensing when kwin is stuck or has chrashed that makes sure that it restarts?
<Eruantalon> I am thinking that Neal Stephenson was right when he wrote that Unix/Linux is like that drill that keeps going no matter what.
<Eruantalon> There need to be fallbacks when stuff goes wrong.
<Eruantalon> There need to be fallbacks when stuff goes wrong.
<Riddell> Eruantalon: there's no kwin developers, but if you have a problem you should report it to bugs.kde.org
<Riddell> no kwin developers here I mean
<Eruantalon> ah. But I am not sure that it is a kwin bug per se(of course the chrashing is, but I have come to expect that). I am thinking it is something that Kubuntu should employ.
<_StefanS_> hi all
<kwwii> Riddell: I'll be working on the kubuntu usplash tomorrow, think we can still get it on the next herd?
<Riddell> kwwii: oh, dunno, hadn't heard the freeze details for htat
<Riddell> thfat
<Riddell> thing
<kwwii> gotcha
<Eruantalon> How many herds will there be?
<Lure> Riddell: can you sponsor upload for bug 84480
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 84480 in acpid "power button is ignored by acpi scripts when running kpowersave" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84480
<yuriy> Riddell: also a minor thing, but bug 84610 is -kde specific
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 84610 in software-properties "software-properties-kde has window title "Form"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84610
<Riddell> yuriy: oh, that'll be my fault :)
<Riddell> easy enough to fix
<crimsun> Tonio_: pong
<nixternal> howdy KDE people :)  (including crimsun)
<crimsun> I'm on gnome atm
<oslo> hi for my acx wifi card works on feisty i had to do this : https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/78513
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 78513 in linux-source-2.6.20 "Current ACX driver will not let USR5410 card function properly." [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<oslo> but now, after each reboot i have to " sudo modprobe -r acx && cd /usr/src/acx-20070101 && sudo insmod ./acx.ko " how can i make it automaticaly without typing password or only one time ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: kdelibs patch for xdg autostart works :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm uploading
<Tonio_> crimsun: I installed ubuntu for a friend of mine yesterday, wanting to test linux
<Tonio_> crimsun: everything worked fine except the sound
<Tonio_> crimsun: it works but the sound is horrible, saturated, and very low level
<Tonio_> crimsun: seems to be a well known issue with some intel chips...
<Tonio_> crimsun: I have followed the wiki guide to recompile alsa drivers etc... nothing worked
<Tonio_> crimsun: heard about a solution to that issue ?
<Lure> Tonio_: I hope you installed kubuntu ;-)
<Tonio_> Lure: nope ;)
<Tonio_> Lure: I'll wait for feisty to install kubuntu to users again
<Lure> Tonio_: shame on you ;-)
<Tonio_> Lure: edgy is too imature in my opinion
<Tonio_> Lure: simply honnest, I work on kubuntu, but edgy is really buggy
<Tonio_> Lure: can a newbie user understand that installing java will break his package configuration ? :)
<Lure> Tonio_: me neither.. ;-)
<Tonio_> Lure: the good news is that feisty will be the very first really mature version of kubuntu ;)
<Lure> Tonio_: wanna bet? ;-)
<Tonio_> Lure: bet for what ? ;)
<crimsun> Tonio_: I can't debug with that little information.
<Tonio_> crimsun: yes I know, I'm searching for the wiki page for more precise infos
<crimsun> if you can gather the information requested at the top of wiki/DebuggingSoundProblems, that would be a starting point
<Tonio_> crimsun: the point is that I'm not in the front of the machine at the moment, but the problem is well known....
<crimsun> there are so many "well known" snd-intel8x0 problems
<crimsun> I haven't a clue to which you're referring
<Tonio_> crimsun: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=244624
<Tonio_> this one ;)
<crimsun> ARGH
<crimsun> I hate when people do that
<Tonio_> crimsun: ?
<crimsun> please direct him to the DebuggingSoundProblems page
<crimsun> there is a reason I ask for all that info [https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.17/+bug/42718/comments/11 ] 
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 42718 in linux-source-2.6.17 "cannot install drivers to Soundblaster AudigySL" [Low,Needs info] 
<Tonio_> crimsun: well I didn't post on that page, I'll do the tests and report, don't mind ;)
<crimsun> people don't realise that there are multiple problems, and the symptoms can be caused by any of a half-dozen of those problems
<Tonio_> crimsun: just that this seems to be a very widelly known and common issue, so I hoped you had a fix or trick ;)
<crimsun> the "hibernate and resume for 'full' volume" issue was fixed in 2.6.20-6 by my backporting the conexant driver
<crimsun> there are another 11 bugs that lie in the realtek and sigmatel HDA codecs
<crimsun> with that _precise_ symptom
<crimsun> those have been reported against linux-source-2.6.20 already, no need to dupe them
<Tonio_> crimsun: okay, I didn't knew that the same symptom could have that many causes possible
<crimsun> anyhow, I'll take a look at that url (saved)
<Tonio_> crimsun: well I'll send you a full report in a few days, maybe tomorrow, thanks ;)
<_StefanS_> hi there
<Lure> hi _StefanS_
<_StefanS_> hey Lure
<oslo> arf kde-looks is down right now...it seems
<Tonio_> hey _StefanS_ :)
<_StefanS_> hep hey
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I looked at the kaffeine bug, and it seems to me that the xine_part is to blame.
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: 0.8.2 works fine on feisty, that means no stuff missing from the kde system
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: hum, I have several part available (kmplayer part, vlc part)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: 0.8.3 worked briefly with the kaffeine-xine 0.8.2, so
<Tonio_> none of them is visible
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: there are several kparts and none of them is visible, that's why I don't understand
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: ok, well I only have kaffiene-xine
<_StefanS_> brb
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: yes but if you install kmplayer you'll ahve a second one in the list
<_StefanS_> gotta give my daughter a bottle of milk
<Tonio_> hehe
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: http://tonio.homelinux.org/temp/capture17.png
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: I have kmplayer, kaffeine and vlc installed, I should have 3 engines in the list
<_StefanS_> oka i'm back
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: are you using 0.8.3 on edgy ?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: nope on feisty, but have a edgy right here beside me
<_StefanS_> an edgy
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: which version of kaffeine ?
<_StefanS_> 0.8.2
<Tonio_> and the list isn't empty ?
<_StefanS_> well on my feisty its 0.8.3, and edgy its 0.8.2
<Tonio_> if you sudo apt-get install kmplayer, what happens ?
<_StefanS_> on which installation ?? :O
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: okay so for you it works on edgy and fails on feisty that's it ?
<_StefanS_> err.. If I take kaffeine 0.8.2 and compile it on feisty everything works.
<_StefanS_> along with kaffeine-xine 0.8.2 aswell
<_StefanS_> If I then switch just kaffeine to 0.8.3, and leave kaffeine-xine at 0.8.2, the menu displays the Xine-part in kaffeine 0.8.3
<_StefanS_> do you follow?
<_StefanS_> which led me to believe that the kaffeine-xine kpart is broken, to strengthen this I have observed that the libkaffeinepart has more symlinks in /usr/lib when using the old 0.8.2 version. libkaffeine is symlinked from '.so' to so.0.0.1, so.0
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: can you diff the desktop files ?
<_StefanS_> they are the same, already did that
<Tonio_> ho you mean the .so file ?
<_StefanS_> apart from a translation
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: hum, the problem is that external kparts don't display aswell
<_StefanS_> hmm it does a fairly standard query to find the kparts inside kaffeine 0.8.3, so I don't think we can blame that
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: hum, I follow you but the problem is that not any, even external kparts do show in 0.8.3
<Tonio_> so I think we can blame kdelibs or kaffeine :)
<Tonio_> but there is something to blame :)
<_StefanS_> oka, well if I use 0.8.2 it displays the parts
<_StefanS_> so I don't think kdelibs is to blame
<Tonio_> what drives me nuts is that it works for you with 0.8.3 with kaffeine xine 0.8.2
<Tonio_> that doesn't make sense
<Tonio_> in that case kmplayer should display aswell
<_StefanS_> yea that was a wierd one I tell you :)
<Tonio_> vlc too
<_StefanS_> in kmplayer, where should I look ?
<_StefanS_> for the parts i mean
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: can you look in your cache and send me your kaffeine-xine 0.8.2 deb ?
<Tonio_> I'd like to test this :)
<_StefanS_> sure
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: just install kmplayer and that's it
<Tonio_> it should appear in the list
<_StefanS_> in kaffeine ?
<Tonio_> maybe requires a kde reload
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: yes
<_StefanS_> oka
<_StefanS_> lemme test
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: kaffeine is a plugin readers the same way konqueror is, it can use other players kparts
<Tonio_> I'm restarting kde to test this too
<_StefanS_> oka
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: I have an idea....
<_StefanS_> yep ?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: can you paste me the /usr/share/services/xine_part.desktop from kaffeine-xine 0.8.2 ?
<Tonio_> maybe there is a tag or something used
<_StefanS_> sure
<_StefanS_> think i tried that
<_StefanS_> sent you the debs btw
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: my test didn't work....
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: perfect thanks
<_StefanS_> ah now I remember - the difference between those desktop files are just the number of mimetypes. The new 0.8.3 supports more
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: hum.....
<Tonio_> where is the damned difference ???
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: on the edgy box with 0.8.2 do you see anything related to kmplayer in the menu once kmplayer is installed ?
<_StefanS_> well I got this the wrong way around.. there are more mimetypes for the OLD version
<_StefanS_> I will install kmplayer
<_StefanS_> already installed .. checking
<_StefanS_> yep it does show both xine and kmplayer plus netscape
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: which is normal
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: for me the issue is in kaffeine code
<Tonio_> no other explanation
<Tonio_> or kdelibs 3.5.6
<_StefanS_> yea probably
<_StefanS_> sent you the two desktop files btw
<Tonio_> thanks
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: but well the kmplayer one didn't change... it should still work
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: what version of kde are you using on edgy ?
<_StefanS_> yea, only thing left is kaffeine to blame
<_StefanS_> 3.5.6
<_StefanS_> so it cant be that
<_StefanS_> using riddells packages
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: yeah it is kaffeine for sure
<_StefanS_> just cant figure out where it goes wrong
<_StefanS_> 1) KTrader::OfferList offers = KTrader::self()->query("audio/x-mp3", "'KaffeinePart' in ServiceTypes");
<_StefanS_> 2) offers = KTrader::self()->query("audio/x-mp3", "'KParts/ReadOnlyPart' in ServiceTypes");
<_StefanS_> thats it
<_StefanS_> it uses this to populate the menu
<Tonio_> haha :)
<Tonio_> kaffeine isn't associated to mp3 anymore ;)
<_StefanS_> what ? you fixed it :)
<_StefanS_> ah !
<_StefanS_> I thought that was too easy
<Tonio_> I don't want kaffeine associated to audio things, only video :)
<_StefanS_> thats lame.. they depend on kaffiene to have mp3 assoc
<_StefanS_> also the query dont work... great
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: but how does it integrate other kparts then ?
<Tonio_> that's the way it offers the kaffeine one only no ?
<_StefanS_> Well it just tries to insert all others that are associated with mp3
<_StefanS_> thats the way I read it
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: testing with avi :)
<Tonio_> that may explain indeed, I removed all audio mimetypes for feisty :)
<_StefanS_> hehe
<_StefanS_> well its totally wrong to depend on mp3 to list video parts
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: hackish....
<_StefanS_> yea bad stuff
<_StefanS_> donno if that could be changed to something video/x-avi or something
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: it'll probably fix the bug..... I'll have to change kmplayer kparts too
<_StefanS_> yep.
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: building with the fix, I'll let you know :)
<_StefanS_> goody :D
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: of that works, I'll have another bug to submit you :)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: lot of fun too hehe
<_StefanS_> yess.. I struggling with the logout box
<_StefanS_> sizing issues
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: talking about that I noticed that while the cursor is on an icon, the text and image are going 1 pix on the bottom
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: is that normal ?
<_StefanS_> well thats a QFrame::Sunken
<_StefanS_> I could remove it
<_StefanS_> think I will..
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: I must say I prefer when everything stays at the same exact place
<Tonio_> looks cleaner to me
<_StefanS_> yea you're right. I will remove it
* Hobbsee waves
<_StefanS_> hi
<Hobbsee> hey _StefanS_!
<Tonio_> re Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey Tonio_ :)
<Tonio_> I can't wait for tomorrow
* Hobbsee wonders why there's no clock on upgrading the kicker
<Hobbsee> why, whta's tomorrow?
<Tonio_> I'll know if I'll get that new appartment
<Hobbsee> UDS is announced, btw.  *bounce*
<Hobbsee> nice!!
<Tonio_> 2.5x bigger.... same price
<Hobbsee> very nice!
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: isn't that education UDS ?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: a few days before, ti is
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I didn't receive the mail concerning feisty+1 uds
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: it's on u-d-a
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: didn't receive it yet :)
<Tonio_> I reall hope canonical will make an exception.... they generally don't sponsor people twice
<Tonio_> the problem is that this time it'll concern kde4 and lots of people were at google (me, luka etc....)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: yes.  the lack of kubuntu people would rather indicate that they would need to sponsor poeple twice
<Tonio_> I wish I coul be there
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: apply and see, i guess
<Tonio_> sure ;)
<Tonio_> it also depends if I have a job or not at that moment
<Hobbsee> true
<Tonio_> I don't for the moment but I started to search very hardly last week
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: fix worked :) thanks for the help ;)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: great :) - no problem !
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: now its time for you to help me on the sizing of the dialog..
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: just kidding :P
#kubuntu-devel 2007-02-13
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: if you can't find, I  may not be able to do so :)
<_StefanS_> Well I will just try a whole lot of stuff and hopefully it works in the end.
<_StefanS_> good ol' trial and error
<_StefanS_> gotta go to bed now..
<_StefanS_> see you all
<Tonio_> http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=52994&PHPSESSID=5e9f6a719fa0d35edf7dd3463b4ba59d
<Tonio_> I'm testing this, looks like a killer thing :)
* ajmitch sees it just redirects to the frontpage of kde-apps.org
<ajmitch> which one are you looking at?
<_StefanS_> hi there
<_StefanS_> manchicken: ping ?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I must be blind ! - kaffeine has the buttons I need for the logout dialog !
<_StefanS_> jeeez
<vprints> StefanS, hi!
<vprints> kubuntu testers told me last night to speak with you
<vprints> the new logout dialogue
<vprints> you made that?
<praetor> You are using:
<praetor> <worn on finger>    a studded ring
<praetor> <worn on finger>    a pale white skull ring
<praetor> <worn around neck>  (Glowing) a medallion of reddish-gold
<_StefanS_> vprints: yes.. got any more bugs ? :)
<praetor> <worn around neck>  (Glowing) a blazing orange cloak
<praetor> <worn on body>      a dragon embroidered red coat
<praetor> <worn on head>      (Glowing) a black mitre
<praetor> <worn on face>      a primitive fertility mask
<praetor> <worn on legs>      a pair of spiked leggings
<praetor> <worn on feet>      firewalker boots
<vprints> well, might be =P
<_StefanS_> praetor: what the heck are you pasting ?
<praetor> <worn on hands>     a pair of spiked gauntlets
<praetor> <worn on arms>      some embossed bracers
<praetor> <worn about body>   Cloak of the wolf-kin
<praetor> <worn about waist>  a girdle of giant strength
<praetor> <worn around wrist> (Glowing) a sapphire bracelet
<praetor> <worn around wrist> (Glowing) a sapphire bracelet
<praetor> <mainhand wielded>  a nightmare blade
<_StefanS_> vprints: I'm doing a redesign of it currently
<praetor> <offhand wielded>   sword of the Ninjitsu
<praetor> ah crap
<praetor> wrong window
<praetor> i gotta stop doing that :-/
<_StefanS_> hey stop that
<praetor> _StefanS_: I play MUDs
<_StefanS_> praetor: I see :D
<praetor> before there was WoW....there were MUDs
<_StefanS_> praetor: I know... but it never really catched me
<_StefanS_> multi user dungeon
<vprints> suspend and hibernate buttons are not working, is it known?
<_StefanS_> vprints: hmm no one has reported that
<_StefanS_> vprints: Well test it though
<_StefanS_> vprints: Well/will
<vprints> how should i give you more information?
<vprints> how to obtain more info i mean :)
<_StefanS_> vprints: try the following : add [Logout] \n doUbuntuLogout=0\n to ~/.kde/share/config/ksmserverrc
<_StefanS_> that will give you the normal dialog
<_StefanS_> check there if your suspend and hibernate works
<_StefanS_> If it does, it is indeed an issue with the new logout, else it might be something on your system
<_StefanS_> vprints: could you try that, and get back to me ?
<vprints> yep
<_StefanS_> thanks !
<vprints> np
<vprints> StefanS, old dialogue don't want to appear
<vprints> i just added the line to the end
<vprints> is that correct?
<_StefanS_> sorry
<_StefanS_> vprints: what did you add to ksmserverrc ?
<vprints> what you pasted here
<_StefanS_> vprints: you have to create a new section called [Logout]  and then put doUbuntuLogout=0 under it
<_StefanS_> gotta reboot, brb
<_StefanS_> back..
<_StefanS_> vprints: so could you get that dialog ?
<vprints> yep
<vprints> my bad for the first time
<_StefanS_> oka good, did the buttons work on that ?
<vprints> and old dialogue
<vprints> works
<_StefanS_> good. When you click on the new one, nothing happens for both suspend and hibernate ?
<_StefanS_> just to be sure
<vprints> yep
<_StefanS_> fine, I have written it down and I'll go fix it as soon as I can
<vprints> the button goes down but no activity whatsoever happens
<_StefanS_> thanks for reporting it, and do tell me if there are other things related to that dialog
<_StefanS_> yep, got it.
<vprints> this happening only to my system?
<Riddell> _StefanS_: dood!  I just saw the logout dialogue in place for the first time, I think it's really really nice
<_StefanS_> Riddell: cool ! I'm glad you like it :)
<_StefanS_> Riddell: I've been collecting a few issues to be corrected, so I have some stuff to do ;)
<Riddell> needs a better logout icon though, I wonder where we can get one
<Riddell> maybe nuvola has one
<_StefanS_> Riddell: haven't checked, but i like back.png
<_StefanS_> Riddell: the one already in the kubuntu icons
<Riddell> _StefanS_: that's a good idea
<Riddell> well, we're frozen for herd now, but we can play around after thursday
<_StefanS_> Riddell: signals what happens in a good way, also it has a style that looks like the other ones
<Riddell> yep
<_StefanS_> Riddell: ok
<_StefanS_> Riddell: hmm got that feisty plan handy ?
<_StefanS_> Riddell: would like to see the dates
<Riddell> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FeistyReleaseSchedule
<_StefanS_> ah yes
<Riddell> hi glatzor_
<Riddell> glatzor_: software properties works too!  so it'll be a nice new feature in herd 4
<vprints> can anyone comment on feisty translations?
<vprints> that why isn't it opened in launchpad?
<_StefanS_> Riddell: I could probably have that updated dialog done till around thursday/friday
<Riddell> _StefanS_: perfect
<Riddell> vprints: you'd need to ask a rosetta person that
<_StefanS_> Riddell: goody
<Riddell> vprints: but if you look at the release schedule, string freeze is in March
<vprints> it is my first time running kubuntu during alpa releases, so i just don't know how it is done here
<vprints> so the translations are opened after string freeze?
<glatzor_> Hi Riddell. That is nice. I added a more global revert option in my branch lately.
<Riddell> vprints: yes
<vprints> okay
<vprints> thakyou
<vprints> thankyou*
<Riddell> vprints: but in the mean time I know KDE would love move help with translations upstream
<Riddell> glatzor_: where is your working branch these days?
<glatzor_> Riddell: my branch is always hosted on my private server: http://bzr.glatzor.de/software-properties/sebi
<glatzor_> Riddell: mvo merges from there time by time.
<Riddell> glatzor_: hosting it on launchpad makes it much easier to find :)
<Riddell> freeflying: are you going to post a story to kde dot news when that kde cn site is ready for the public?
<glatzor_> Riddell: wait, I am going to setup a mirror on launchpad
<vprints> I am asking, because, like you said before, i did ask a rosetta person, and he actually told me that he will open the translations up before the end of january
<Riddell> vprints: ah, well, ignore that :)
<vprints> =D
<vprints> i'll try to remember that
<vprints> so, launchpad mirroring is possibel?
<vprints> cause i thought that i would like to set up a north european mirror some time ago
<vprints> cause the speed was so bad
<Riddell> you can't mirror launchpad
<glatzor_> Riddell: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~glatzor/software-properties/glatzor
<Riddell> but you can use launchpad to mirror your personal bzr archives
<Riddell> glatzor_: great, thanks
<glatzor_> Riddell: but you have to wait until it has been mirrored
<Riddell> yes
<vprints> to do translation directly to kde i need a svn account?
<freeflying> Riddell: yes
<Riddell> freeflying: cool
<Tonio_> hi everyone
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm testing this : http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=52994
<Tonio_> Riddell: seems to be very nice and popular
<Riddell> interesting
<Tonio_> Riddell: well I have the kdelibs packages, I'm currently building kdebase, so that we can test with my repo
<Tonio_> Riddell: and I finally found a clean fix for xdg autostart
<Tonio_> but you certainly have seen the upload
<Riddell> I did, but I didn't look at the patch, how did you do it?
<Tonio_> Riddell: there are 2 functions, the second one uses absolute path, but doesn't create the type (autostart) just adds another path
<Tonio_> Riddell: I simply took the long time necessary to read the doc ;)
<Riddell> that happens sometimes
<Tonio_>    KGlobal::dirs()->addResourceType("autostart", "share/autostart");
<Tonio_> +  KGlobal::dirs()->addResourceDir("autostart", "/etc/xdg/autostart");
<Tonio_> that's the patch
<Tonio_> addresourcedir uses absolute while addresourcetype uses relative path
<Riddell> that's good for us in feisty but it needs to check $XDG_THING before it goes upstream
<viviersf> Riddell, will you help me something quick
<Riddell> viviersf: sure
<viviersf> ive built a chroot
<viviersf> wanna test this funny kdepim for kolab
<viviersf> how do i fix this perl message about locales
<Riddell> export LANG=C
<viviersf> lol ya
<viviersf> but permanently
<viviersf> isnt there something i install to fix it
<Riddell> yes, I can't remember the commands just now but running language-selector-qt is probably the easiest way
<Riddell> that's X though, so you need to mount -o none -t bind /tmp mychroot/tmp
<viviersf> ta
<viviersf> kk
<Riddell> and run xhost +  outside the chroot
<viviersf> ye
<viviersf> im also trying to build a new cd
<viviersf> from scratch
<viviersf> so im just playing around
<viviersf> thx btw
<Tonio_> Riddell:  QString xdgdirs = readEnvPath("XDG_CONFIG_DIRS");
<Tonio_> Riddell: I can read this one, but the problem is that this is a list of path, so we have to write a loop that adds all the potential autostart things
<Riddell> yep
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll try to write it
<Tonio_> The directories in $XDG_DATA_DIRS should be seperated with a colon ':'
<Tonio_> that helps :)
<Tonio_> same for config of course
<Tonio_> Riddell: http://paste.tonio.homelinux.org/58
<Tonio_> Riddell: are you okay with that c++ code ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll upgrade the patch and test if that works
<Riddell> Tonio_: looks good, but if you need a if (is set XDG_CONFIG_DIRS) {} else {set /etc/xdg/autostart} somewhere
<Tonio_> ah yes true ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: http://paste.tonio.homelinux.org/59
<Tonio_> that should be better
<Riddell> lovely
<Tonio_> http://paste.tonio.homelinux.org/60
<Tonio_> this one's better :)
<Tonio_> I don't want of a /etc/xdg/autostart//autostart ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm testing this icon effect thing and then update the patch and test
<Riddell> yep
<Tonio_> Riddell: but the default shouldn't be specified as /etc/xdg is defined in kstrandirs.cpp
<Tonio_> well it is always better to do it of course
<Tonio_> s/kstrandirs.cpp/kstandarddirs.cpp
<zorglu_> q. i would like to get info on pmount internal, like how it is working, how does it construct the mount point, where should i go ?
<zorglu_> btw the pmount man page contains error. aka described behaviour is not the one of the executable
<Hobbsee> poke
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: Riddell --> #ubuntu-meeting
<Riddell> yep
<Tonio_> is there something important ?
<Hobbsee> CC nominations - possibly a kubuntu person
<zorglu_> no taker for my 'where to find info on pmount internal' question ?
<Riddell> zorglu_: I'm pretty sure we don't use pmount any more
<Tonio_> Hobbsee, Riddell: which kubuntu personn would you like to see eventually ?
<zorglu_> Riddell: hmm well it is on edgy. and in fact im looking to remove it as it is bugging on me :). could it be because my edgy is a upgrade from dapper ?
<Jucato_> Hobbsee: Admiral_Chicago?
<Jucato_> er sorry
<Jucato_> wrong nomination lol
<Tonio_> Riddell: you'd be the ideal one ;) who else ?
<Hobbsee> Jucato_: what nomination was that for?
<Jucato_> well not really a nomination, but applying for membership
<Riddell> Tonio_: someone heavily involved in ubuntu-motu
<Jucato_> nvm me... I'm just a crazy foo :)
<Hobbsee> Jucato_: ahh
<Tonio_> Riddell: Hobbsee then !
* Jucato_ goes back to sulking
<Riddell> oh, wait, CC
<Riddell> I thought this was the motu council thing
<Hobbsee> no, that was decided.
<Jucato_> hehe lots of confused people :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes that's for the CC, I don't see anyone else but you as a kubuntu candidate
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I missed the begining, I saw CC and kubuntu discussed, but what about ?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: does mark want a kubuntu guy in the CC or so ?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: http://rafb.net/p/L0LfVf62.html is up to now
<Riddell> meh, amarok failed to compile
<Tonio_> ah yes that's for the CC, not the TB...
<Tonio_> Riddell: hard to see who would be a good candidate to submit to sabdfl
<Hobbsee> Riddell: stevenk was looking into it - he was looking for something to do.
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: you'd be a good candidate in my opinion
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: hrm.
<Hobbsee> maybe...
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: more than me :)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: well you are involved in universe, close to the community.... that's what is required in my opinion
<Jucato_> +1 Hobbsee (KCM, IRC Council, CC :P)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: hrm, true.  i think they're looking to cull people, not add them though
<manchicken> _StefanS_: pong
<nixternal> hola amigos
<manchicken> _StefanS_: How's that for latency?
<_StefanS_> manchicken: hey :)
<nixternal> que pasaway
<_StefanS_> manchicken: alot of latency.. well it was all the way to chicago I imagine ;)
<manchicken> nixternal: J'ai beaucoup de niege (sorry people who really do speak french)
<_StefanS_> manchicken: the project youre doing, sound great. Just gimme your address so I can send the stuff
<manchicken> _StefanS_: What project?  The bounty I put up?
<nixternal> come on, I speaka da spanish, nuttin' else
<_StefanS_> manchicken: nope the compile farm
<manchicken> _StefanS_: Ah.
<manchicken> _StefanS_: I'll PM you...
<_StefanS_> manchicken: oka
* Jucato_ waves to nixternal
* nixternal waves back
<Hobbsee> hey nixternal
<nixternal> well hello there ms. Hobbsee
<Jucato_> wow! Ms. Hobbsee :)
<Hobbsee> i'm ms hobbsee now?
<manchicken> nixternal: I don't know Spanish for "snow"
<Jucato_> hehe
<nixternal> I keep refreshing the school's website waiting to see "CLOSED"
<nixternal> manchicken: el snowo
<nixternal> ;)
<manchicken> Oh, wow.
<nixternal> come on man, you act like you haven't been tot he burrito king, or el famous
<Jucato_> nixternal: "snowo" sounded more Japanese than Spanish :)
<nixternal> hahah
<manchicken> I wonder how many people who really speak spanish in here are like "that racist @#$% did not just say 'el snowo'"  LMAO
<manchicken> That's pretty funny.
<nixternal> Jucato_: snowo is Chicanish
<nixternal> hhaha
<manchicken> Chicanish.  So funny.
<Jucato_> lol
<nixternal> well, I don't think the Spaniards would take that the wrong way, but our southern buddies would get a kick out of it
<manchicken> Depends on how southern.
<nixternal> south of the border
<nixternal> a little north of the border and I would have been killed for that one
<Jucato_> south of the south pole?
<manchicken> I'm not sure folks in Venezuela would care for it :P
<nixternal> North Pole. North AVe, and Pulaski (Only if you dare)
<manchicken> Do North and Pulaski really intersect?
<manchicken> I had no idea.
<nixternal> yes, they call it the North Pole
<manchicken> I'm surprised the polish community got along with the community that thrives along North avenue long enough to build the road.
<nixternal> heh
<manchicken> Wow, we're so far off topic that the light from on topic would take quite some time to guide us back to the topic.
<Hobbsee> speaking of which, anyone got a large cluebat?
<nixternal> HAHA
<nixternal> oops
<manchicken> Nice.
<nixternal> manchicken: we have to get Admiral_Chicago membership, so get in #ubuntu-meeting so when it is his time we can praise the lil guy
<Hobbsee> seriously.  i suspect i may need it tomorrow.
<nixternal> not yet though, he is coming up
<manchicken> Lil guy?
<manchicken> Hobbsee: Why's that?  Someone lacking in clue?
<nixternal> manchicken: he is like a 4' mexican from Cicero
<manchicken> Ah.
<Hobbsee> manchicken: my boss, actually
<manchicken> I got a buddy that's short... but not that short ^_^
<manchicken> Hobbsee: Ah.  I've got a coworker like that ^_^
<Hobbsee> manchicken: if the boss gives me shit for doing things wrong, that no one ever told me how to do in the first place, and i havent seen anyone do them for >12 months....i probably will do it incorrectly, if it's not vaguely intuitave!
<viviersf> does anyone know how the generation of the live cds work ?
<manchicken> Hobbsee: I've got a guy at work, he argues with you no matter what you're talking about.  Even if you agree with him, he'll argue about why you agree with him.  Everything he does he parades it around the office like some huge accomplishment.  Always interrupts my conversations--even with my boss--to fish for compliments and validation.  Insecure people are tough to work with.
<Hobbsee> manchicken: eek!  i'm sad to say we've got a similar one.
<Hobbsee> he's been told to shut up and let us get on with working now - oh, and not to threaten and chase other staff around the store.
<Jucato_> there's always someone like that, whatever corner of the world you're from...
<manchicken> Wow.
<Hobbsee> rule #1:  dont fight
<manchicken> I can't top that.
<Hobbsee> rule #2: if you must fight, for goodness sakes, dont pick a fight with someone who's bigger and stronger than you!
<manchicken> Though this guy I'm working with touches me and generally invades my personal space...
<Hobbsee> ugh :(
<Hobbsee> er, add a much in there to taste...
<Jucato_> manchicken: he must like you... a lot :D
* Jucato_ is waiting for Admiral_Chicago's turn... as nixternal waits for the university website to refresh...
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> http://www.cod.edu/openclosestatus.htm
<nixternal> go go go, close close close
<manchicken> Jucato_: Well, it's not that kind of touching :P
* Jucato_ considers making his wiki page a bit Friendster-ish, like meatballhat's...
<manchicken> It's like when people come over and for some unknown reason feel the need to pat you on the back and grab your shoulder... like the aunt who pinched your cheeks when you were a child.
<Jucato_> manchicken: yes. I was implying exactly that :)
<Jucato_> pats on the back, grabbing shoulders... could be interpreted in a thousand different ways :P
<Hobbsee> oh.  rule #3:  if you're going to steal something, make sure the cameras and the manager cant see you!!!
<Jucato_> roflmao
<manchicken> Jucato_: If there's that manner of reasoning going on, it might be time to buy another gun :P
<Jucato_> hi manchicken_
<manchicken> Ack, that's funny.
<manchicken> That was my work laptop.
<manchicken> Just fired it up.
<Hobbsee> rule #4: we can see if you try to put large square objects up your shirt.  your chest is not pointy, like the side of a box, in most cases.
<manchicken> Ooh, stealing.
<Hobbsee> yup.  got escorted out with threats.
<Hobbsee> didnt change to friday while i wasnt looking, did it?
* Hobbsee doesnt think there was any more major stupidity today
<Tonio_> Riddell, manchicken, Hobbsee: if you wanna test the icon effect : deb http://ubuntu.tonio.homelinux.org/ feisty main
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: sorry, what's this?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: a nice new effect on icons concerning execution event
<Tonio_> let me show you
<Tonio_> http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=52994
<Tonio_> I've just build kdelibs and kdebase with the patches
<_StefanS_> I think it looks cool too
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I'm going to test it using your packages now
<Hobbsee> interesting
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: need to see it in movement, and test with slow drivers like "nv"
* Jucato_ can't load the webpage :(
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: no problem, cause an update just borked my fglrx so i'm running radeon
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: nice ;)
* _StefanS_ gone testing
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: well after 2 month failing to get nvidia working, I succeeded yesterday
<manchicken> icon effect?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: oh nice
<Tonio_> a stupid option cause nvidia fails to recongize my screen specs
* Jucato_ thinks Tonio_ has a great eye for spotting great stuff in kde-apps.org...
<Tonio_> Jucato_: I'm just browsing everything between 75% and 100% ;)
<Jucato_> heh :)
<Tonio_> and following updates everyday, nothing hard you know
<manchicken> Nice.
* Tonio_ restarting kde
<manchicken> If I actually had a card that could do 3D stuff it might rock pretty hard.
<Jucato_> bah... I still can't load that kde-apps.org page!
<Tonio_> manchicken that's supposed to work without 3D stuff
<Tonio_> that's pure cpu thing
<manchicken> Oh, is it?
<Tonio_> but I'll test with slow driver too
<Tonio_> manchicken yep :)
<manchicken> How horribly murdering is it?
<manchicken> I'm using an ATI with xorg drivers.
<Tonio_> manchicken that's why I want people to test hehe :)
<Jucato_> Tonio_: can you give me any clue what it is about? I'm dying to find out, but I can't load the page... :(
<Jucato_> (being on Edgy doesn't help either...)
<Tonio_> Jucato_: just open konqueror and open a folder
<Tonio_> the effect applies when you doubleclick
* manchicken is on edgy as well.
<Tonio_> manchicken ah...
<manchicken> I need to make the jump to feisty.
<Jucato_> Tonio_: what if you use single click to open files and folders?
<Jucato_> bah he left
<manchicken> nixternal: How're your lappy experiments with feisty going?
<Tonio_> hehe it is nice ;) I already love it !
<Tonio_> let's test with nv now
<Jucato_> :(
<Jucato_> Tonio_: what if you use single click to open files and folders? does the effect also happen?
<Tonio_> Jucato_: what is your problem exactly ?
<manchicken> Anybody here do well with feisty on a lappy?
<Tonio_> Jucato_: of course
<nixternal> manchicken: rock solid
<Jucato_> Tonio_: the page won't load :(
<Hobbsee> manchicken: wrt?
<manchicken> Seriously?
<Hobbsee> manchicken: worsk fine here
<Hobbsee> almost
<Tonio_> manchicken yes, feisty is nice, probably more stable edgy is
<Tonio_> except it can fail tomorrow :)
<nixternal> manchicken: it is rocking out here, I haven't had any problems
* Tonio_ restarting X
<manchicken> So I just s/edgy/feisty/ in sources.list, and then dist-upgrade?
<_StefanS_> Jucato_: I use single click also
<Jucato_> hi _StefanS_
<_StefanS_> Jucato_: Will see how it works out
<_StefanS_> hey Jucato_
<_StefanS_> bash-Jucato
<_StefanS_> JucaBasho
<_StefanS_> or something hehe
<Tonio_> very fast with the super slow "nv"
<Tonio_> no difference, no cpu usage :)
<nixternal> manchicken: that is what I did
<Tonio_> Riddell: I want that in the archives !
<Tonio_> anybody else completed the installation ?
<manchicken> Well here goes nothing.
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> manchicken: that is the same thing I did last week
<manchicken> Actually, isn't there a tool for it?
<manchicken> I'll test Riddell's tool too.
<Jucato_> manchicken: that just sounds sooooo  wrong
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: the speed is nice on unaccelerated
<manchicken> Jucato_: Have you *seen* his hat?
<Jucato_> O.O
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: good little patch, and much better looking that the standard
* Jucato_ is still waiting on a call to test edgy to feisty upgrades...
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: too bad I dont use "Visual feedback on activation" normally
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: yes I like it
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: it is not "too much", or too eye candy, just cool
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: wow the windows notepad works... now what should I use it for.
<manchicken> Does anybody know where the upgrade program is that Riddell has for Feisty is?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: yes, minmalstic stuff rules
* manchicken really needs to read before he hits enter...
<Jucato_> manchicken: wouldn't that be available only in Feisty? n
<Jucato_> not in the edgy to feisty upgrade?
<manchicken> Jucato_: I think the purpose of the program is to go from X to feisty.
<manchicken> Where X is edgy, dapper, etc.
<Jucato_> ok. if you say so :)
<_StefanS_> manchicken: could you give me your address again ? I lost it from the previous window when I went to test Tonio_'s hack :)
<manchicken> There ya go
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: konversation logs everything you know :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: yea but I couldn't find it anywhere
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: ofcourse it might be on the disk somewhere
<_StefanS_> anywhere, somewhere, nowhere
<_StefanS_> anyway..
<_StefanS_> :D
<_StefanS_> ah yes I foundit
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: right click in the channel, open history
<manchicken> Okay, I'm just going to do it.
<Tonio_> or : ~/.kde/share/apps/konversation/logs
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: well it doesn't help when you when you need a private chat log
<manchicken> Are you *SURE* that you just change the sources, apt-get update and then apt-get dist-upgrade?
* Tonio_ defined the path so... :)
<_StefanS_> manchicken: I think so
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: open a private chat, and right click same way
<_StefanS_> heh youre right.
<_StefanS_> thanks
<Jucato_> Tonio_: finally! the page loaded. an looks really nice :)
<Jucato_> I already like it just based on the screenshot :)
<manchicken> Here goes nothing.
* _StefanS_ can't wait to all the flickering in KDE goes away ...
<manchicken> Having helped people in #kubuntu who played with feisty, I'm pretty sure there's no way back.
<_StefanS_> most will with qt4 though
<Tonio_> Jucato_: compared to the real effect, screenshot is nothing
<manchicken> At least no pretty way back.
<Jucato_> Tonio_: unfortunately, I'm stil on edgy so I have to live with that for a while :)
<Tonio_> Jucato_: indeed :/
<Tonio_> manchicken: change the sources.list, update, dist-upgrade
<Tonio_> and sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Jucato_> Tonio_: but I'm willing to upgrade to feisty but only when it's time to have a sort of edgy to feisty upgrade test
<Tonio_> manchicken: in some cases, the meta is removed by the user, so a simple dist-upgrade might break things since he might not get all the required packages
<Jucato_> if there's a sort of upgrade testing guide to follow, that would be great too :)
<Tonio_> manchicken: just do that and that's it
<manchicken> Upgrading now.
<manchicken> Do I have to kubuntu-desktop install again?
<Tonio_> manchicken: also just to be sure apt-get install ubuntu-minimal
<Jucato_> manchicken: yes
<manchicken> And is kde4 in feisty yet?
<Tonio_> but this one generally doesn't leave
<_StefanS_> another thing that would be cool ... when you do kdesu and become root, it would be cool if the window style was just set to your own users settings
<manchicken> I know we've been talking about it, but I never really heard for sure if we'd put it in there.
<Tonio_> manchicken: not to what I know, only kdelibs are
<Jucato_> manchicken: you mean KDE 4 dev snapshots (aka KDE 3.80.x)?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: that's dangerous
<manchicken> BTW, did you all know that _StefanS_ is the first sponsor of the first not-really-official-but-i'll-call-it-official-anyway kubuntu compile farm in the US?
<_StefanS_> hehe wow that would be quite an url
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: that means root is playing in the users profile, so if you play with kcontrol and root creates files, they will not be accessible by the user...
<GNUro> hello!
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: can't you just temporarily override the UI style and nothing else  ?
<Riddell> hi manchicken
<manchicken> Riddell: Howdy.
<manchicken> Riddell: I'm making a quantum leap.
<Tonio_> Riddell: the effect seems to be nice for testers :)
<Riddell> manchicken: deb http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/edgy-dist-upgrade/ ./
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: hum no idea but that looks quite a big and dangerous change
<Riddell> apt-get dist-upgrade
<manchicken> Now you tell me :P
<Riddell> make sure you have kubuntu-desktop installed
<Riddell> and run adept_updater
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: I agree it is a pitta for those who are customizing kde....
<manchicken> Groovy.
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: well we can always look at that.. just a thought
<manchicken> Riddell: Will my baby be okay?
<Jucato_> Riddell: is that repo for the upgrade tool?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: well, who don't - I mean I prefer some other fonts and stuff. Hardly any run it standard i think
<Tonio_> Riddell: is there something specific adept-updater is doing ?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: just talking about streamlining things
<Riddell> Tonio_: it's downloading and running the dist-upgrade tool
<Riddell> Tonio_: it won't actually work yet though
<manchicken> Riddell: I imagine this will take some time ^_^
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: workarround is to sudo cp -rf ~/.kde /root
<Riddell> Jucato_: yes
<Jucato_> Riddell: oh cool! :)
* Jucato_ wonders if it's time to upgrade now...
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: well yes, but there must be a way of having the env variables changed for just that kdesu session
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: donno how, but maybe its possible :D
<Jucato_> _StefanS_: if you do decide to implement something like that, please do kindly provide a way to torun it off
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: too late for feisty btw, that requires a spec
<Jucato_> s/torun/turn
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: oh yep sure, the idea was that you could still have a special style for root if you wanted to, thats why I liked the temporary override thing
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: well lets just be done with all the other stuff hehe
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: we'll have to check how kde4 handles this
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: found a way to have the 1px thing turned of in the logout btw
* Jucato_ is of the humble opinion that having the root user use a different visual theme/style is a good reminder of which apps are running as root...
<Riddell> manchicken: actually it won't work at all :)
<_StefanS_> Jucato_: yes, but since you already punched in the password, it sorta gives itself I think. One exception might be system-settings which keeps the authentication while it is runing
<Tonio_> Riddell: if testers report no problem with the effect, would you have any objection to an upload ?
<manchicken> Riddell: What won't work at all?
<_StefanS_> Jucato_: just a thought anyway
<Riddell> manchicken: the upgrade tool
<manchicken> Ah.
<Riddell> manchicken: but I can tell you how to make it work
<manchicken> Does it depend on the meta-distros file or whatever?
<Jucato_> _StefanS_: yes, but I'm more thinking along the lines of luanching Kate or Konqueror as root
<manchicken> I'm already in the middle of dist-upgrade
<Riddell> manchicken: to feisty?
<_StefanS_> Jucato_: well yes... you're right
<_StefanS_> Jucato_: lets just drop the thing
<Jucato_> _StefanS_: no. I'm not completely against it. but like I said, if such a feature would be implemented, I hope there's a way to turn it off :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: found a nice solution to the 1pixel down on the logout box... i'm going to use QToolButton instead of QFrame for the buttons
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: It gives me everything I need
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: cool :)
<manchicken> Riddell: Yup
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: yes I just looked at kaffeine and thought... well why not take those icons :D
<manchicken> Riddell: I've heard that ATIIXP locks up less in feisty.
<manchicken> Locking up less, well, that's for me ^_^
<Riddell> Tonio_: your packages havn't made a difference for me
<_StefanS_> Riddell: set visual feedback on activation on
<_StefanS_> Riddell: mouse
<Riddell> where?
<manchicken> ATI has failed me miserably with this sound card.
<_StefanS_> Riddell: system/mouse & keyboard
<Tonio_> Riddell: did you reload kde ?
<_StefanS_> oh well you need to reload also
<Tonio_> Riddell: and how did you test ? :)
<Riddell> just started konqueror
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I think riddell have visual feedback turned of
<_StefanS_> off
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: how do you turn that off ?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: system-settings/mouse & keyboard/mouse -> visual feedback on activation
<Riddell> I have that on
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: because I had it turned off also, and saw no difference after applying your packages
<Jucato_> Tonio_'s patch needs a restart of KDE, I thought
<_StefanS_> Riddell: restart kde
<Tonio_> Riddell: ah yes maybe you turned that off
<Tonio_> Riddell: nothing happens here if I disable this
<manchicken> Ack, I've gotta turn off the screensaver.
<manchicken> heh
<Tonio_> Riddell: well as kdelibs is patched too, you'll have to restart kde for the changes to apply
<Tonio_> or start a new session
<Riddell> did that, no change
<manchicken> Ever had the screen saver kick in and lock your desktop in the middle of an upgrade before/  heh
<manchicken> What a delicious way to get locked out of your machine.
<Jucato_> manchicken: wouldn't you be able to unlock it? :(
<Tonio_> Riddell: or maybe you don't see the change ? 3 peoples have tested and that work..... I don't understand
<Jucato_> manchicken: that might actually be a problem/bug if you can't unlock
<Tonio_> Riddell: did you start a new session ? maybe that doesn't load new kdelibs I don't know...
<Tonio_> maybe restarting kdm is required...
<manchicken> Jucato_: One time I was updating SuSE and my screen locked.  When I tried to lock, the keys I was typing were not the same character set that the screensaver wanted... so I tried to Ctrl-Alt-F1... that didn't work either.  I had to hard reboot the box to regain control.
<Jucato_> manchicken: ah I think that was a bug before...
<Tonio_> Riddell: do you have like of a square opening when you click on a folder ? that's the old effect, overwritten
<Tonio_> Riddell: if you have so, that means kdelibs are not the latest for you
<manchicken> Dunno.
<manchicken> All I know is that xlock + upgrade = sometimes flakey behavior
<manchicken> ^_^
<_StefanS_> yipee this is just freaking cool... buttons look great Tonio_
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: cool :)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: have a patch ?
<_StefanS_> arhh patience
<_StefanS_> I have a test project that i'm implementing the stuff into
<manchicken> Riddell: I must confess... I haven't touched adept since my wife got me this game.  heh
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: okay ;) just ping me when it's out
<manchicken> What a great game this is.
<_StefanS_> yep
<manchicken> 16% w00t
<Riddell> Tonio_: aah, I needed libkonq4
<Riddell> looks rocking
<Tonio_> Riddell: ah ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm testing the new autostart patch and if you approve the effect, I'll upload the full thing
<Riddell> Tonio_: we're in freeze, wait until thursday evening to upload
<Tonio_> Riddell: ah ? I didn't receive the mail concerning the freeze
<Riddell> it's on devel-announce
<Tonio_> Riddell: I also didn't receive the mail concerning the next UDS
<Tonio_> Riddell: yeah but I don't receive all the mails, I don't know why
<Tonio_> the latest u-d-a mail I received is from 02/05
<Tonio_> I have to check if I haven't been remove from the list for a strange reason
<Riddell> it can take some time for mailman to post them out to everyone
<Tonio_> Riddell: of course but well, some mails I miss are several days ago :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: no pb I'll wait, and include _StefanS_ changes to the logout window
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: what about the suspend/hibernate buttons.. I can make them disabled, so they're still on the dialog.
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: Or should we just don't show them ?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: like now
* ryanakca kicks his 79 second lag :S
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: is that easier for you to deal with the window size ?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: doesn't matter
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: well I'd say just do like now, that's okay
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: it autosizes propertly now
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: oka fine.
<Tonio_> no need to show buttons that will never be of any use
<manchicken> Riddell: is changelog in adept going to make freeze?
<Riddell> manchicken: it's in
<manchicken> Sweet.
<Tonio_> brb, I have to go buy food
<Riddell> we should add it to nixternal's Herd 4 page
<manchicken> That's the only other feature I really wanted to get in.
<manchicken> I saw you blogged that you fixed the interactive session thing.
<nixternal> add it, and I will pimp it later
<Jucato_> sweet :)
<manchicken> Now delicious is that my friend?
<Tonio_> Riddell: how about the repo manager ? still in NEW ?
<nixternal> I might be working on it today if they close school w/in the hour
<nixternal> manchicken: me too
<Jucato_> Riddell, manchicken: you're the (Adept) men! :)
<manchicken> heh
<manchicken> I'm still curious to see what mornfall has.
<dinosaur-rus> hi
<Riddell> Tonio_: it's in too
<Riddell> hi dinosaur-rus
<Jucato_> Riddell: repo manger == software properties port?
<Riddell> yes
<Jucato_> way kool
<Riddell> it's not perfect yet, but it mostly works
* Jucato_ wants to hug Riddell if it were only possible and/or appropriate
<Riddell> feel free
<Jucato_> hehe :)
* Jucato_ hugs Riddell :)
<nixternal> Jucato_: you can share an irn bru with him
<dinosaur-rus> /usr/share/doc/nvidia-glx-dev/include/GL/glext.h contains duplicate prototypes for glGetUniformuivEXT function and its pointer type (PFNGLGETUNIFORMUIVEXTPROC). please fix this.
<bddebian> Heya
<Jucato_> hi bddebian!
<Jucato_> nixternal: heh :)
<bddebian> Hello Jucato_
<dinosaur-rus> on lines 6905, 6916, 6941 and 6952
<Riddell> dinosaur-rus: no nvidia developers here, have you reported a bug?
<dinosaur-rus> Riddel: not yet. where do you suggest to report to -- end-user or developer feedback? :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: what version of kdebase should I base the patch on ?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: ubuntu7 ?
<_StefanS_> wait it doesn't really matter, does it ?
<Tonio_> should be okay yes
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: shouldn't matter that much
<_StefanS_> thats what I thought, I will have the patch for you later tonight probably.
<_StefanS_> dropdown and new buttons work now. I will take a break , and pick up later
<dinosaur-rus> Riddel: ok, reported
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: get the source package, rename the .diff to .patch
<Tonio_> and edit the patch with cdbs-edit-patch
<Tonio_> for a few lines changes that the best to do
* Jucato_ has had it w/ crash courses on packaging... will have to take it slowly...
<Riddell> dinosaur-rus: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20/+bugs
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: oka, we're modifying the existing 89logout thing then ?
<Riddell> dinosaur-rus: not that the nvidia driver is proprietry software so it's unlikely anyone is able to fix it
<Riddell> s/not/note/
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: just to be sure what you mean
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: yes, the 89
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: alright
<_StefanS_> Im off. see you all, and happy hacking
<manchicken> Later.
<Tonio_> Riddell: ah indeed, I didn't saw the repo manager last time I checked...
<manchicken> 30% done
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll change kds for polyester too, now it's in main
<Riddell> Tonio_: ok
<manchicken> heh
<manchicken> 3h14m
<manchicken> wow
<manchicken> Dropped by more than an hour.
<manchicken> heh
<Goliath23> hi
<Goliath23> I'm trying to modify a desktop install cd of kubuntu and want to bypass the first menu (where you can select between test and graphic install and memtest and so on) ... I guess this menu is part of the initrd, but what scripts do I have to modify to silently select the first option?
<Goliath23> are those in /usr/share/initramfs-tools on the bootcd?
<Goliath23> I mean the squashfs on the cd
<Riddell> it's gfxboot
<Riddell> I don't know much about how it works
<Goliath23> gfxboot. aha
<Goliath23> do you know who starts it?
<Goliath23> ah, its grub
<Goliath23> hm, I'd just need to find the grub.lst thats used on the installation cd
<manchicken> So is kde4 snapshot on feisty yet?
<Riddell> manchicken: of course, it's in edgy
<manchicken> Ooh.
<manchicken> Well in 10 minutes I'll be upgraded to feisty.
<manchicken> I think I'll still hack in chroot to protect my build from my self _^^
<manchicken> ^_^
<manchicken> Done downloading, now installing.
<manchicken> Oh gosh, I hope the bcm43xx drivers don't want to install.
<fdoving> manchicken: bcm43xx works for me in feisty. that is ppc.
<manchicken> Okay, so installing adept bombed durring the install and it all halted.
<manchicken> Now when I try to restart it I get a lot of unmet deps... it suggests using the -f flag.
<Riddell> that's what you get for not using the upgrade tool
<manchicken> I thought you said it wouldn't work...
<fdoving> is there a tool for edgy->feisty?`
<Riddell> it can be made to work :)
<Riddell> fdoving: yes
<manchicken> So what do I do now?
<manchicken> heh
<fdoving> fdoving: does it work?
<manchicken> Just use -f?
<Riddell> manchicken: -f  as it says
<fdoving> gah, that's a nice typy :)
<fdoving> Riddell: does it work?
<manchicken> Okie dokie.
<Riddell> fdoving: yes, if you fix the python stuff, what to have a shot?
<manchicken> This doesn't sound goo....
<manchicken> Extracting templates from packages: 95%apt-extracttemplates: error while loading shared libraries: libapt-pkg-libc6.4-6.so.3.52: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<fdoving> Riddell: what python stuff? - i don't know python.
<manchicken> It's picking up again.
<manchicken> I'll see how it goes from here....
<fdoving> the python packages stuff maybe..
<Riddell> fdoving: just need to run  for asdf in *ui; do kdepyuic ${asdf}; done  over it
<fdoving> Riddell: ok. sounds like a simple job. i don't have edgy anywhere.. but i guess i could use a pbuilder for that.
<Riddell> ah well, probably not
<fdoving> no?
<Riddell> a plain chroot yes
<fdoving> hmmm..
<fdoving> where can i find the source/sourcepackage?
<Riddell> hang on a sec
<Riddell> fdoving: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuDistUpgrade
<fdoving> manchicken: can't you test this, while doing the process anyway?
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:Riddell] : Welcome to #kubuntu-devel | test the upgrader https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuDistUpgrade | Bugs! https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-team/+packagebugs
<Riddell> it's too late for manchicken's install
<fdoving> ok.
<manchicken> That's what I get for listening to nixternal :P
<fdoving> manchicken: so, did/do you follow my guide?
<manchicken> I didn't.
<fdoving> ok :)
<manchicken> I just changed sources.list, updated, and dist-upgraded.
<manchicken> The dist-upgrade is still going on..
<fdoving> did it work?
<fdoving> ok.
<manchicken> It had some dependencies problems.
<manchicken> Which is interesting.
<manchicken> I would have thought that apt-get would have known how to order the packages to avoid that.
<fdoving> apt-get isn't that smart.
<fdoving> aptitude might be smarter.
<manchicken> I thought aptitude was just for people who had too much of an attitude to use apt-get :P
<manchicken> heh
<fdoving> Riddell: i'll have to postpone the testing of this tool, i don't have an edgy chroot, must download it all..
<fdoving> manchicken: aptitude is a nice tool, i have a hard time getting used to it though.
<Riddell> neither aptitude or apt-get know which packages you want to keep when there are conflicts
<fdoving> been using apt-get too much.
<Riddell> only dist upgrade tool knows all
<fdoving> aptitude will ask with proposed solutions, will of course propose insane solutions sometimes.
<manchicken> Riddell: I noticed that you put it in the topic *after* I asked about it :P
<Riddell> it's not because I don't love you
<fdoving> the dist-upgrade tool is a great improvement :)
<manchicken> Nice.
<manchicken> And to think, I complimented your hat.
<GNUro> Hello!
<manchicken> !olleH
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about olleh - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<manchicken> heh
<GNUro> manchicken: :)
<manchicken> Man, this upgrade is taking time...
<manchicken> I severely underestimated how much time it would take.
<manchicken> Riddell: So you said to then hit it with adept updater and then apt-get install kubuntu-desktop again, right?
<Riddell> I didn't say anything
<Riddell> keep doing apt-get dist-upgrade if that's what you started with
<manchicken> It's done.
<manchicken> Reboot time.
<Lure> hello from OpenSUSE
* Lure has broken his feisty install :-(
* manchicken updates driverloader...
<manchicken> Silly kernel updates requiring module updates.
<manchicken> Pssht.
<nixternal> heh
<nixternal> it worked like a charm for me
<Lure> Riddell, Tonio_: are you around?
<manchicken_> w00t, feisty.
<manchicken_> Tonio_: You want to link me to that proggy again?
<manchicken> Wow, why is everything... faster?
<glatzor__> evening manchicken, Riddell. Does adept make use of /etc/apt.conf.d/15adept-periodic?
<glatzor__> manchicken: Riddell: AFAIK mornfall said that this file would be obsolete. but this was back in summer 06.
<glatzor__> manchicken: Riddell: If so, I would like to remove support for it in software-properties
<manchicken> It may be in the new version he's working on.
<manchicken> But mornfall's new version isn't going to be in feisty IIRC.
<fdoving> glatzor__: adept doesn't use it, /etc/cron.daily/apt does.
<fdoving> iirc.
<manchicken> Gotta learn how to use basket now.
<glatzor__> manchicken: Riddell: the not used but shipped configuration file resulted in some confusion, since we weren't aware of it and wondered what would overwrite our settings :)
<manchicken> If feisty keeps running this well I may snapshot my vmware image and just switch my work lappy to using feisty, too.
<manchicken> glatzor__: I'm unaware of what's going on with the packaging.  I'm merely a hacker.  I use the packaging, I don't make it ^_^
<ryanakca> umm... I just ran an upgrade... and all of a sudden "Quick Launcher" is on my kicker... any idea why? New feature? Different k-d-s?
<fdoving> glatzor__: why do you conclude it
<fdoving> glatzor__: 's not used?
<glatzor__> manchicken: but also hackers should care about not breaking other applications. :)
<fdoving> glatzor__: if you install kubuntu only, /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/10periodic and 20archive are not installed. we needed to include 15adept-periodic to provide those settings to kubuntu users, 25adept-archive-limits is there to do what is done in 20archive.
<glatzor__> fdoving: for sure it is used. all config files of a .d folder are merged.
<fdoving> glatzor__: yes, and the ones with the higest number win. the priority could of course be tweaked, and maybe the files should be diverted in the future.
<glatzor__> fdoving: and guess what happens since the apt cron job uses 10peridoic :)
<manchicken> Tonio_: You're not giving me any amd64 love.  I feel so left out.
<fdoving> glatzor__: explain what happens please.
<glatzor__> fdoving: i don't see a reason to ship a not used config file at all
<glatzor__> the orignial configuration is overwritten?
<fdoving> glatzor__: 15adept-periodic-update overrides 10periodic, 25adept-archive-limits overrides 20archive, they are used. Once the user installs adept-notifier, /etc/cron.daily/apt uses the settings from the adept-notifier config files, because they have a higher priority.
<fdoving> glatzor__: this of course only happens when the file with the higher priority sets the same keys set in the lower-pri files.
<glatzor__> fdoving: and why doesn't adept modify the configuration in 10periodic?
<glatzor__> fdoving: APT::Periodic::Update-Package-Lists "1";
<glatzor__> APT::Periodic::Download-Upgradeable-Packages "0";
<glatzor__> APT::Periodic::AutocleanInterval "0";
<glatzor__> fdoving: 15adept sets a lot of options
<fdoving> glatzor__: because 10periodic is in the update-notifier package, we don't want that.
<manchicken> So polyester is the default for feisty?
<glatzor__> fdoving: you should also think about users who run gnome and kde.
<glatzor__> the config file should be created or modifed in the postinst of adept
<fdoving> glatzor__: i completely agree. we just had to provide 25adept-archive-limits at once, because kubuntu-only users ended up with a huuuuuuge apt-cache.
<glatzor__> fdoving: so what configuration does adept_notifier use?
<fdoving> glatzor__: don't know if it really uses anything. the configs are for /etc/cron.daily/apt really.
<fdoving> adept-notifier just tells you there are updates.
<fdoving>  /etc/cron.daily/apt does the updating and all.
<glatzor__> fdoving: fine.
<fdoving> the same values update-notifier in ubuntu uses, i guess.
<fdoving> i'm not really up2date on this, i just happen to be the one discovering we didn't autoclean the apt-cache back when 25adept-archive-limits was introduced.
<fdoving> on second thought we should of course set the priority of that file lower than 20archive.
<glatzor__> fdoving: I will talk to mvo that he should remove 10periodic from update-notifier and put it into apt
<glatzor__> fdoving: we should have talked about this earlier :)
<fdoving> glatzor__: that would probably be a good idea. or make a "notifier-config" package that keeps the config files, then adept-notifier and update-notifier can both depend on it.
<glatzor__> fdoving: I will also suggest to move 20archive to apt
<glatzor__> fdoving: both already depend on adept
<glatzor__> ah, apt :)
<fdoving> having it in apt might not always be a good idea, i'm not sure i want those configs on my servers, for example.
<glatzor__> fdoving: what don't you like about the default configuration?
<fdoving> i'm not sure i want all my servers running an 'apt-get update' daily.
<glatzor__> fdoving: we could also create the file in postinst
<fdoving> it's always nice to have packages, postinst is kinda "the-slackware-way" imho.
<fdoving> for creating files, that is.
<glatzor__> fdoving: could you talk to mvo tomorrow about sane defaults?
<fdoving> i think the defaults are sane for desktops, i just don't want it to be "forced" in by apt, which is an essential package.
<glatzor__> fdoving: you could modify the settings in postinst
<fdoving> why would i do that?
<fdoving> then i'd have to make a package with only a postinst, 'serverconfig-package'
<glatzor__> fdoving: adpet-nofitier could also do this
<fdoving> good point.
<fdoving> but then it might be easier to have a separate package.
<fdoving> if kubuntu/xubuntu/ubuntu can agree on sane defaults.
<fdoving> the postinsts can always change the settings anyway, if that's desired.
<glatzor__> fdoving: there are already 18000 packages around :)
<fdoving> exactly, one more doesn't change anything :)
<fdoving> ping mvo about it, i don't have very strong feelings about it. i know where to go to disable/change the settings for myself.
<glatzor__> fdoving: I currently write on a remote apt and I hate every single package that slows down my cache transfers :)
<fdoving> heh, disable universe :)
<fdoving> nite
<_StefanS_> hi there
<allee> Lure: did  you do any work on digikam and related pkgs?
<claydoh> hello
<_StefanS_> playdoh
<Lure> allee: no (busy days, tired at evenings :-( )
<allee> Lure: np.  Me too :(
<allee> Lure: I'll start with libkexiv2 now ...
<Lure> allee: I am also not sure if it is worthwile to push beta1 in feisty - having just in your test repo should be enough
<Lure> allee: I might have some time tommorow evening
<Lure> allee: did you already do something on libkexiv2 (I do not have much experience with lib packages)?
<allee> Lure: I've no feisty repo yet :(  but edgy sounds like a good idea ;)
<Lure> allee: I can build & test feisty for you - you just need to host the repo ;-)
<allee> Lure: libkexiv2 pkg is ready since week(s), I only need to work on copyright
<Lure> allee: that is great, I suspect the rest should not be that much work anyhow
<allee> Lure: I hope so ;)
<Lure> allee: I broke my feisty install - I am fixing it now (from OpenSUSE ;-))
<allee> Lure: tsss :)
<Lure> allee: it is stupid reason: / disk full during upgrade and then shutdown action on flat battery ;-)
<allee> Lure: perfect! lol
<Lure> allee: and since update was init/upstart/kernel, I got stuck ;-)
<claydoh> _StefanS_:  that ones new :), for me my nick goes abck to 1972
<allee> Lure: sounds like much fun :)
<_StefanS_> claydoh: well I though alot about it....... well no not really :D
<_StefanS_> claydoh: lucky punch I guess hehe
<claydoh> I sure hope not
<claydoh> :)
<_StefanS_> nawp dont worry
<Tonio_> manchicken: hey :) would like to test the packages ?
<Tonio_> manchicken: you can get the source packages and build them.... or offer an amd64 machine :)
<manchicken> Tonio_: I have an amd64 machine, but I haven't gotten pbuilder set up yet.
<manchicken> I can build packages and give you debs if you so desire.
<Tonio_> manchicken: no need, I'll upload those packages to ubuntu in a few days
<manchicken> I just got a fresh feisty install
<manchicken> So if I just set your repo as a deb-src, will it work for apt-get source/
<Tonio_> manchicken: yes it will
<manchicken> what's the package name?
<Tonio_> manchicken: then just "sudo apt-get install pbuilder fakeroot && sudo pbuilder create"
<Tonio_> manchicken: kdebase and kdelibs
<manchicken> Do I then source and pbuilder them?
* manchicken has never made packages with pbuilder before.
<Tonio_> yes, that's the way to do
<Tonio_> then you just sudo pbuilder build yourpackage.dsc
<manchicken> Ah.
<manchicken> I'll need to know that when I try to build this compile farm.
<Tonio_> Riddell: the new autostart patch is okay finished and work, we'll able to submit it upstream
<manchicken> tonio, your repository is slow....
<manchicken> heh
<manchicken> 14.1kB/s
<Tonio_> manchicken:  ?
<Tonio_> it is a 100mb/s line
<Tonio_> the network between you and my server is slow :)
<manchicken> I'm getting very inconsistent results.
<Tonio_> let me try a download
<manchicken> Sometimes I'm getting under 1kB/s
<manchicken> I hate this keyboard.
<Tonio_> manchicken for me the speed is 2000KB/sec
<Tonio_> manchicken I suspect a network issue between you and the server
<Tonio_> but that's not the server itself
<manchicken> Ooh, I just got about 130kB/s.
<manchicken> heh
<manchicken> Ooh, now back down again.
<manchicken> That's cool, it's probably a network thing.
<manchicken> Mind if I still blame you though? :P
<Tonio_> manchicken please do, as long as it helps you to calm down before sleeping, that's okay :)
<manchicken> heh
<ypsila> moin
<ypsila> kwwii:  ping
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I'm testing the changes now, just forgot that I had to download 230megs of updates first ;)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: hehe :)
<ypsila> uiui
<Zerlinna> ping Riddell
<ypsila> Zerlinna: pong /me
<ypsila> :-)
<Zerlinna> lol ypsila since when are you male? :-D
<ypsila> male?
<Riddell> hi Zerlinna
<Zerlinna> hi Riddell
<ypsila> moin Riddell
<Zerlinna> Riddell: amu wrote me that he's not longer interested in linux ... he disabled the planet, the jabber server and the archive. I thought you should know that.
<Riddell> Zerlinna: ho hum, seemed likely to happen at some point
<ypsila> "some point"?
<Zerlinna> Riddell: true, though it would have been nice to inform the users about it before
<Zerlinna> Riddell: I wonder what might happen to the mailing lists (user and events) and the website
<_StefanS_> I'm off.. can't see straight no more .... zzZzZz
<ypsila> _StefanS_: good night
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: it works, just have to connect click() and pressed() to the buttons, and do the diff
<_StefanS_> nighty
<Riddell> Zerlinna: yes, that's worrying, the correct thing to do would be to ask him to transfer the domain to canonical along with the subscriber list for the mailing lists
<Riddell> but I suspect that may not work
<Zerlinna> Riddell: we are to replace the planet and also the lists but an abandoned website and shutting down services without any announcent gives a rather bad impression of Kubuntu
<Zerlinna> +ment
<Zerlinna> Riddell: that's what I worry about (that it may not work)
<Zerlinna> Riddell: can't the Kubuntu CC take care of this problem?
<Riddell> Zerlinna: that would mean me I suspect, I'm happy to e-mail him if you want
<ypsila> Riddell: that would be great
<Zerlinna> you read my mind ;-) ... no, honestly: I don't think he would listen to me, so it would be good if you can do this, thanx
<ypsila> Riddell: we all would appreciate that
<Riddell> Zerlinna: ok, will do
<Zerlinna> Riddell: thank you
* ypsila says thank you too
<manchicken> Tonio_: Where's your host located?
* ypsila says good bye and good night to everyone
#kubuntu-devel 2007-02-14
<Tonio_> manchicken: paris france
<Tonio_> manchicken: I'd say there is an internationnal line issue
<Tonio_> something like that
<manchicken> yeah'
<manchicken> Silly Europeans :P
<Tonio_> manchicken: haha :)
<Tonio_> manchicken: be patient, that'll reach the repos on thursday
<manchicken> I got 'em
<kwwii> re
<manchicken> kwwii: Is there anything really different in the default feisty art work?
<Tonio_> hi kwwii :)
<Tonio_> kwwii: I just prepared a new kubuntu-default-settings, switching to polyerster widget
<Tonio_> polyester
<kwwii> manchicken: not too much
<kwwii> Tonio_: killer
<kwwii> manchicken: mainly tweaking the edgy stuff
<manchicken> Fun.
<kwwii> I did some work on the logo used in the usplash, kdm and ksplash
<manchicken> It seems like the main difference for feisty is the kernel and many kde3.6.5 updates.
<manchicken> Oh, and knetworkmanager rocks pretty hard.
<Tonio_> manchicken: there is much more :)
<manchicken> Like what?
<Tonio_> adept greatly improved, bugfixed
<manchicken> I'm interested in becoming a feisty fanboy ^_^
<manchicken> heh
<manchicken> Really?
<Tonio_> multimedia apps integration improved
<manchicken> I would have never guessed anybody was still doing work on that program :P
<manchicken> When's ubuntu-studio coming out?
<Tonio_> manchicken: Riddell and I fixed the kdebconf issue, kubuntu n1 bug :)
<Tonio_> it is not only a matter of just updating kde
<manchicken> Yeah, I noticed that in Riddell's blog.
<Tonio_> the laptop part has been improved too, better powermanager, and special keys support
<Tonio_> manchicken: there is also a repo manager now etc....
<manchicken_> Ooh, the logout layover and dialog are not working very well....
<yuriy> i haven't been able to look at the fixed debconf because i already have flash and java installed, is there another package to try or a way to get rid of the accepted license?
<crimsun> purge those packages and remove the debconf keys
<manchicken_> I get dbus warnings from the power manager.
<yuriy> i'll try that after this 260 megs of updates is done
<manchicken__> Well that's not good.
<manchicken__> Suspend isn't working.
<crimsun> suspend-to-* or resume/
<crimsun> ?
<crimsun> suspend-to-* themselves "work"; resume doesn't
<manchicken> Yeah.
<manchicken> That's what I meant.
<manchicken> Resuming from suspend doesn't seem to be functional.
<manchicken> Tonio_: Suspend and resume was working fine on edgy.  Did we change something that would have broken something there?
<crimsun> doubtful
<crimsun> does ``sudo pmi action suspend'' do it properly?
<crimsun> [referring to resume, of course] 
<manchicken> I'll try that now.
<manchicken_> So I got it to resume once, but it didn't come all the way back up.
<manchicken_> I've gotta wonder what changed...
<manchicken_> grr...
<jdong> manchicken_: that's the sound a Bostonian driver makes.
* jdong learned that from his urban see n' say
* Hobbsee waves
<ajmitch> hello Hobbsee
<manchicken_> That's also the sound I make when I'm frustrated by the broken suspend/resume compatibility in feisty...
<manchicken_> I don't doubt that Tonio_'s right ant that it's the kernel, it just boggles me as to why it would break now...
<Hobbsee> hey ajmitch
<crimsun> manchicken: what sort of esoteric hardware is in the machine?
<manchicken> crimsun: It's only a year old HP laptop.
<crimsun> (irda? sd? bluetooth?)
<Tonio_> manchicken: I'm not an expert on that point, I really can be wrong
<crimsun> Tonio_: it's more than likely the kernel.
<manchicken> It's got a broadcom.
<manchicken> But for that I'm using the driverloader program just like I did on edgy.
<manchicken> http://blog.paulbetts.org/index.php/2007/02/11/fixing-software-suspend-hibernate-with-uswsusp-in-ubuntu-feisty-and-edgy/
<manchicken> I wonder if this would be relevant to me.
<jdong> manchicken: oh yeah fglrx > 8.29 also broke fglrx S3 suspend across the board
* jdong might just revert to 8.29
<manchicken> I don't use fglrx
<jdong> I know
<manchicken> Only xorg drivers.
<jdong> just saying
<manchicken> :P
<Hobbsee> good.  kernel still works
* jdong lost tifm7xx1 function
* jdong eyes the nonexistent BenC in this room :)
<manchicken> Hobbsee: Speak for yourself. :P
<manchicken> brb, trying this workaround.
<jdong> My kernel works. I am Zeus, god of commanding things. Therefore, all kernels work.
<Hobbsee> manchicken: :P
<oslo> is there any probleme with samba on feisty ?
<oslo> about samba server
<Hobbsee> oslo: check the bugtracker for such information
* ajmitch was looking at samba bugs earlier, there needs to be a bit of cleanup done
<yuriy> and fixing :P
<oslo> Hobbsee>  i was jsut right now
<ajmitch> not so much fixing as verification
<ajmitch> you can't fix what's not broken
* ajmitch is sad that 3.0.25 is delayed
<oslo> Hobbsee> i dont find anythings about it
<ajmitch> then if you're having problems, then you should perhaps file a bug about it
<ajmitch> if it's a bug & not a configuration issue
<oslo> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdenetwork/+bug/51256  i think thi sone
<oslo> *this one
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 51256 in kdenetwork ""samba" and "nfs-user-server" should be installed as part of kubuntu-desktop" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<oslo> tks bot
<oslo> samba was installed but not: nfs-user-server & portmap
<oslo> i'll try now
<manchicken> Interesting.
<oslo> o same thing
<manchicken> That package (uswsusp) breaks my wifi.
<oslo> i can only my shared folder name
<oslo> *see
<oslo> i cant see its size or ente rin in
<oslo> quit desapointing 'cause now everythings works, but no sharing folders...
<oslo> is there a way to downgrade samba to the edgy one ?
<oslo> samba server i mean, cause client is functional
<manchicken> Anybody know of any compile farm utilities?
<Hobbsee> manchicken: compile farm utilities?
<Hobbsee> oslo: try compiling the edgy one for feisty
<Hobbsee> ie, grab edgy source, build for feisty
<Hobbsee> dunno fi ti works though
<oslo> ajmitch> yeah maybe tomorow, but yes i think its a bug cause i have a laptop on dapper & a workstation on feisty & from dapper i can't acess to feisty, but from feisty i can access to dapper & i make teh settings of samba server the same ....
<manchicken> Hobbsee: Yeah.  A set of utilities for getting automated daily builds done.
<oslo> Hobbsee> there is no deb :p
<oslo> ?
<manchicken> Hobbsee: I'm trying to start a Chicago khacki group.
<Hobbsee> oslo: the edgy one probably wont install.
<oslo> where find the source so ?
<Hobbsee> manchicken: there are various, yes.
<Hobbsee> oslo: either from an edgy system, or on launchpad
<kwwii> night all
<oslo> i have a edgy on /media/hdc1
<oslo> on feisty
<oslo> where the source ?
<oslo> i'm quite new
<oslo> but not a noob
<oslo> :p
<manchicken> Hobbsee: I'm thinking of writing a proggy to do automated builds.
<Hobbsee> oslo: chroot into that, or download the source from launchpad.   latter might be easier
<Hobbsee> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba
<oslo> Hobbsee> thks
<oslo> i ll only need to ./configure && make && sudo checkinstall -D     ?
<oslo> Hobbsee
<oslo> ?
<Hobbsee> er...you probably *could* do it the crackful way
<Hobbsee> better is to just run debuild, on your feisty system
<oslo> what do u mean ?
<oslo> do u speak french ?
<oslo> if no keep going
* Hobbsee notes that this is a #kubuntu type question
<oslo> sorry
<oslo> so whats the debuild ?
* jdong larts Hobbsee for telling someone that they could install a debian source package via checkinstall
<jdong> manchicken: you mean like prevu? :)
<Hobbsee> jdong: i didnt.  as such.
<jdong> manchicken: with a uupdate extension?
<Hobbsee> i just said it was probably possible, and crackful
<Hobbsee> oslo: man debuild
<oslo> it's a long man ...
<oslo> a quite long man ...
<manchicken> I don't know about that.
<ajmitch> jdong: is Hobbsee supporting checkinstall?
<ajmitch> naughty..
<jdong> ajmitch: If I wrote a MIR for checkinstall......
<jdong> (kidding :D)
<ajmitch> almost as crackful as prevu
<jdong> it's totally less crackful than prevu :)
<jdong> at least prevu directly descends from Ubuntu packaging
<jdong> more crackful*
<ajmitch> no, I think you were right first time :)
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: no.
<manchicken> so, for building the official packages, do we actually compile on native architecture, or do we cross-compile?
<Hobbsee> manchicken: you mean the buildds?
<Hobbsee> or what?
<manchicken> yup
<Hobbsee> i suspect they're native
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: the only thing i support of checkinstall is it segfaulting
* Hobbsee --> work
<manchicken> Well, it would appear that my suspend issue isn't only mine.
<manchicken> Bug #74877 describes the behavior I'm having exactly.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 74877 in linux-source-2.6.20 "regression: suspend does not work on hp nw8240 with feisty" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/74877
<manchicken> Looks like Luka put this one up.
<yuriy> what was the rational behind changing system settings to use tabs?
<yuriy> *rationale
<manchicken> yuriy: Someone told me to, so I did :P
<manchicken> Anybody got time to help me debug this?
<manchicken> I'm so deep in it that I'm losing track of my head.
<manchicken> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Emanchicken/adept/updater-changelog-viewer/ is the branch
<manchicken> Anybody?
<nixternal> yo yo
<manchicken> Did you get that bazaar branch I put in there?
<nixternal> I am finishing an apt-get
<nixternal> getting it now
* nixternal sits and waits for his "lightweight checkout"
<nixternal> fetching in bzr is nuts
<nixternal> ok manchicken, I have it, what next?
<nixternal> are you trying to build it?
<manchicken> It builds fine.
<nixternal> k
<nixternal> what do you need me to test/debug?
<manchicken> But if you check details in the adept_manager it works fine.
<manchicken> when you check package details in adept_updater, it segfaults.
<manchicken> Exact same code.
<nixternal> let me build it and install it
<manchicken> It's happening in adept::ItemChangelog::changelogUrl()
<manchicken> Righto.
<manchicken> I've gotta go to bed.
<manchicken> We're driving downstate tomorrow.
<nixternal> oh have fun
<nixternal> Kankakee got a foot today
<manchicken> Yeah.
<manchicken> I heard.
<nixternal> we got just over 8 in bloomingdale, I hate it
<manchicken> We'll be driving to champaign.
<nixternal> hopefully I80 will be open by then
<manchicken> We'll be taking I57.
<manchicken> It's usually clear.
<nixternal> taking that back way in
<manchicken> Though I don't think we'll be taking 94 to 57.
<manchicken> I may just take Dan Ryan.
<manchicken> The traffic will be worse, but there's some bad construction going on down on 94.
<nixternal> man, you see lakeshore drive?
<manchicken> I saw the news coverage.
<manchicken> Insanity.
<nixternal> that is crazy
<manchicken> My mom says they got 16 inches.
<nixternal> they stuck my girl out in the snow
<nixternal> where is your mom?
<manchicken> Champaign.
<nixternal> ouch
<manchicken> Yeah.
<nixternal> ya, they got a ton
<manchicken> Interstates usually get cleared well.
<manchicken> I'm more worried about local roads.
<nixternal> Amy Jacobsen about got blown down the street
<nixternal> their local roads will be garbage
<manchicken> And local roads are easy if visibility is okay and you keep your speed sane.
<manchicken> Tomorrow will be the day of 20MPH.
<manchicken> Nighty night.
<nixternal> g'nite
<manchicken> I need to get sleep or I'll end up wrapped around a tree tomorrow.
<nixternal> heh
<nixternal> ya, to many people in Chicago dieing by wrapping themselves around trees and poles lately
<manchicken> I'm committing one change to that branch R/Q, so update and try again.
<nixternal> roger
<nixternal> it didn't build for me btw
<nixternal> but that could have been a chroot issue
<manchicken> Do...
<nixternal> I am upgrading really quick
<nixternal> err, updating rather
<manchicken> make -f admin/Makefile.common && ./configure --enable-adept --enable-debug=full && make
<nixternal> well, I was trying to build a .deb
<manchicken> If you don't do the make you won't have your configure set up properly.
<manchicken> Ah.
<manchicken> Do the make for that and then make your deb.
<manchicken> So make -f admin/Makefile.common && debuild
<manchicken> or whatever you do
<manchicken> :)
<nixternal> heh
<manchicken> Nighty night
<manchicken> For real.
<nixternal> nite
<yuriy> the new restrictedformats page is pretty useless for a newbie
<nixternal> hey, with "Switch User", is it broken for anyone else in Feisty?
<nixternal> I locked a session, created a new session, and when I went to switch, it locked the screen and I lost keyboard control
<crimsun> https://launchpad.net/bugs/85021
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 85021 in Ubuntu "Entering password from lock screen hangs at 'checking password' (dup-of: 84975)" [Low,Confirmed] 
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 84975 in Ubuntu "Locked screen won't unlock" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<nixternal> different issue than mine
<nixternal> I can unlock after locking my screen, however switching user messes everything up
<nixternal> and I have to hard shutdown
<nixternal> damn, you all have been doing my work with the Herd 4 page :)
<nixternal> all I have to do is edit the images
<nixternal> easy job
<yuriy> nixternal: you know anything about the new restricted formats pages?
<nixternal> can't say that I do, except they have confused the hell out of me at times
<yuriy> they have no information about enabling repositories or how to install packages
<nixternal> they have changed more than my underware I think
<yuriy> i think they used to
<Jucato> hm..
<nixternal> ya they did
<Jucato> they did. how come they're gone now?
<yuriy> how to install packages is one thing, but enabling the repositories is probably the single most important piece of information to have there
<Jucato> there aren't even instructions on how to install them anymore
<yuriy> there's a hard to find link to the InstallingSoftware page, which isn't particularly useful either, too detailed
<Jucato> ok this is strange...
<Jucato> lol I was viewing the wrong page sorry... silly Konvi :P
<yuriy> i'm referring to
<yuriy> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<yuriy> and linked pages
<Jucato> yuriy: yeah. but Konvi's "bug" makes it difficult to click on the correct link in a post w/ multiple links. so I sort of read teh FreeFormats page when I clicked on the RestrictedFormats
<yuriy> hmm never had that problem
<yuriy> hi Lure
<Lure> hi yuriy
<yuriy> Lure: i committed a change to wineconfig to use software-properties-kde
<yuriy> still have to fix the other part of that bug though
<Lure> yuriy: great. we need to discuss with Sime and sebas if we should have a proper release of guidance before Feisty beta...
<nixternal> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FeistyFawn/Herd4/Kubuntu
<nixternal> ^^ ready for review, thanks to everyone who added content to that page :)
* nixternal beds
<nixternal> g'nite
<yuriy> nite nixternal
<Jucato> night nixternal
<Lure> nixternal: thanks - great work!
<hunger> kontact does no longer start:-/ Is this a known problem?
<GNUro> hello!
<Riddell> hello
<Riddell> hunger: nope
<GNUro> Riddell: :)
<hunger> Kmail keeps crashing here:-(
* Hobbsee waves
* Jucato drowns
<Jucato> or was that supposed to be "surfs"
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> what's it with users asking user questions on the devel mailing list?
<Riddell> better than e-mailing me directly
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ugh.  hadnt thought of that.
<Hobbsee> i'm really glad i unsubscribed from -users long ago...
<fabo> Hobbsee: strigi 0.3.11 builds on feisty
<Hobbsee> fabo: yay :)
<fabo> Hobbsee: 0.3.11-1 is waiting in NEW because a new package was introduced. Do i need to ask a sync for it or build 0ubuntu1 ?
<Riddell> fabo: is ksniffer in debian?
<fabo> Riddell: not, yet there's an itp
<Riddell> random person or kde extras?
<fabo> Riddell: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=393435
<Ubugtu> Debian bug 393435 in wnpp "ITP: ksniffer -- network traffic analyzer for KDE" [Wishlist,Open] 
<Hobbsee> fabo: in the ubuntu NEW queue?
<Hobbsee> or in the debian one?
<fabo> Riddell: random atm, but i ping him since october and proposed him co-maintenance
<fabo> Hobbsee: debian one
<dinosaur-rus> hi
<fabo> Hobbsee: kvpnc 0.8.8 released yesterday ;)
<_StefanS_> hi there
<Hobbsee> fabo: nice :)
<Hobbsee> _StefanS_: you did the black fade for the logout menu, didnt you?  any plans to do the same for kdesu, like ubutnu does?
<_StefanS_> Hobbsee: yes
<_StefanS_> Hobbsee: well that would be a great idea
<Hobbsee> _StefanS_: way cool :)
<_StefanS_> Hobbsee: by the way, I have a serious update/bugfix for the logout. Now I just need Tonio
<Hobbsee> _StefanS_: Riddell's here too, btw
<_StefanS_> Hobbsee: Oh yep
<dinosaur-rus> please check and fix KDE mime data (e.g. "Archive Tar compacte par Gzip" for gzipped tarballs)
<_StefanS_> Hobbsee: will talk to him
<_StefanS_> dinosaur-rus: talk to Tonio, he has done alot of stuff on the mime-types in feisty
<Hobbsee> dinosaur-rus: if you havent already, please file a bug on it.
<Hobbsee> or if there's none already there
<dinosaur-rus> _StefanS_: I'm using Feisty
<dinosaur-rus> _StefanS_: that logout bugfix you were talking about -- what exactly?
<_StefanS_> dinosaur-rus: tabs + arrow movement, dropdown on the restart button to select grub/lilo entries, correct placement of text vs. buttonsize when using larger than default fonts
<dinosaur-rus> _StefanS_: I don't have any text on logout screen, just icons (the only exception is "Cancel" button)
<_StefanS_> dinosaur-rus: yes, thats what I'm talking about.. thats a bug
<dinosaur-rus> _StefanS_: waiting for an update ;)
<_StefanS_> dinosaur-rus: do you have something like this ? -> http://enhance-it.dk/stefanslogout.jpg
<dinosaur-rus> _StefanS_: no
<_StefanS_> dinosaur-rus: could you make a screenshot, just to see if there are other problems that needs to be taken care of ? use ksnapshot with a delay of 5 secs to get the logout screen into the clipboard
<_StefanS_> hi mhb
<_StefanS_> mhb: I've got an update of the logout, if you want to test?
<mhb> _StefanS_: why not
<mhb> _StefanS_: by the way, one of my fellow testers reported that hibernation didn't work
<_StefanS_> mhb: thats fixed too
<_StefanS_> mhb: stupid mistake I made
<mhb> _StefanS_: great
<dinosaur-rus> _StefanS_: http://img181.imageshack.us/img181/6787/logoutscreenmz7.jpg
<_StefanS_> mhb: http://enhance-it.dk/ksmserver_3.5.6-0ubuntu6_i386.deb
<_StefanS_> mhb: just install it with sudo dpkg -i
<_StefanS_> dinosaur-rus: ok I think its related to the same issue
<_StefanS_> dinosaur-rus: Could you test using the deb I gave to mhb ?
* _StefanS_ hopes it will work
<dinosaur-rus> _StefanS_: I'm on amd64
<_StefanS_> dinosaur-rus: then dont do it :D
<_StefanS_> dinosaur-rus: wait for the patch later today then
<dinosaur-rus> _StefanS_: ok
<dinosaur-rus> _StefanS_: also for some unknown reason I can't make a screenshot with Print Screen key, even if I set it as a hotkey for KSnapshot menu item. what may be wrong?
<_StefanS_> dinosaur-rus: you cant when the logout screen is activated
<_StefanS_> dinosaur-rus: if thats what you mean
<dinosaur-rus> _StefanS_: no, I'm completely unable to use it
<Jucato> does the Krita (1.6.1?) in Feisty have GIF support?
<Hobbsee> Jucato: try it?
<_StefanS_> dinosaur-rus: hmm donno, check out the keyboard bindings in the system-settings
<Jucato> Hobbsee: I'm on edgy :(
<_StefanS_> Jucato: 2secs
<Jucato> but if Krita has GIF support in Feisty, might be a big reason for me to upgrade
<_StefanS_> Jucato: it doesn't out the box
<Jucato> hm...
<Hobbsee> Jucato: ahh
<Jucato> _StefanS_: ootb? is there a way to make it work post-ootb? :)
<dinosaur-rus> _StefanS_: it's set as "Desktop Screenshot" hotkey, but doesn't work
<_StefanS_> dinosaur-rus: dont know
<_StefanS_> Jucato: maybe you can install gif support, I dont know
<Jucato> hm...
<hunger> Any ideas how I can help debug why kmail keeps crashing?
<dinosaur-rus> hunger: when does it crash?
<hunger> dinosaur-rus: Right after startup.
<dinosaur-rus> hunger: hmm... it's ok here
<_StefanS_> Hobbsee: I'm about to compile the fade into kdesu.. was a quick fix ;)
<hunger> dinosaur-rus: I guess one of the mail files is damaged or something, but I do not want to delete them all and have no idea on how to figure out which one is the culprit.
<dinosaur-rus> hunger: did you try to run it from terminal and look what it outputs there?
<hunger> dinosaur-rus: Yeap. It runs in an index out of range in QGArray.
<Hobbsee> _StefanS_: yay :)
<dinosaur-rus> hunger: >4 billion of messages? :))
<_StefanS_> Hobbsee: hope so, lets see how it works in practice ;D
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Jucato> _StefanS_: nice! (if I understand what you're trying to do correctly)
<hunger> dinosaur-rus: Over 3.9 billion as a reserve for incoming messages when last I checked;-)
<_StefanS_> Jucato: yes I'm just the very same fade we do for the logout when you attempt to do root things
<Jucato> kool!
<Jucato> um...
<_StefanS_> Jucato: also it will react to how the user has set the logout fade (classic/fancy)
<Jucato> that would be perfect, if you also patched that dialog box to remain on top...
<Jucato> or does that come w/ the fade effect?
<dinosaur-rus> _StefanS_: is fade effect configurable? O_o
<_StefanS_> dinosaur-rus: yes. for the new fancy one you can see the speed and black level
<_StefanS_> dinosaur-rus: doFancyLogoutAdditionalDarkness=0.6 , doFancyLogoutFadeTime=4000, doFancyLogoutFadeBackTime=1000
<_StefanS_> dinosaur-rus: put them in [Logout]  section in .kde/share/config/ksmserverrc
<Jucato> oooh another hidden setting
<Jucato> _StefanS_: the kdesu dialog box stays on top of all other windows this time?
<dinosaur-rus> _StefanS_: may be put it somewhere in System Settings?
<_StefanS_> dinosaur-rus: yes in the future maybe, but didn't make it in time
<_StefanS_> Jucato: donno
<_StefanS_> Jucato: we can just set that flag if needed
<Jucato> _StefanS_: because currently, the kdesu dialog box can be covered by other windows. wouldn't it be weird if that happened while everything is faded? :D
<_StefanS_> Jucato: on the window itself I mean
<_StefanS_> Jucato: bad even !
<_StefanS_> Jucato: no way to get back hehe
<Jucato> heh :)
<_StefanS_> wrote it down
<Jucato> iirc, I had to set a window-specific rule to keep all such kdesu dialog boxes on top
<_StefanS_> Jucato: yep, but you can set that default when you code the window
<Jucato> s/when/if/g :)
<mhb> _StefanS_: nice, can you move through the buttons with a keyboard?
<_StefanS_> mhb: yessir !
<_StefanS_> mhb: all fixed
<mhb> _StefanS_: I wasn't able to do that
<_StefanS_> mhb: well you did logout and in again, right ?
<mhb> _StefanS_: yup
<mhb> oh, it works now
<_StefanS_> mhb: then your installation is broken :P
<mhb> great
* Jucato wonders if _StefanS_'s next project would be to make the logout dialog themable too...
<_StefanS_> Jucato: themeable ?
<Jucato> like KDM :)
<Hobbsee> _StefanS_: what was the old button order?
<_StefanS_> Jucato: like bouncing bears and stuff ... or even penguins
<Hobbsee> logout, shutdown, reboot, suspend, hibernate?
<Hobbsee> or something?
<Jucato> _StefanS_: nah. just images or icons/buttons :D
<_StefanS_> Hobbsee: on the classic logout ?
* Jucato wants a dancing Konqi though
<Hobbsee> _StefanS_: yep
<_StefanS_> Hobbsee: 2secs
<dinosaur-rus> Jucato: :))
<_StefanS_> Hobbsee: yes thats the old button order
<Hobbsee> _StefanS_: right.  no wonder it's confusing me
<Hobbsee> _StefanS_: why'd you change the buttons around?
<_StefanS_> Hobbsee: I was told to change them
<_StefanS_> Hobbsee: mhb's orders
<Hobbsee> _StefanS_: what was the rationale behind that?
<Hobbsee> turn off and restart should really be swiched, for a start, imo.  but i'm not sure why the buttons would have been changed in the first place, as it makes everyone relearn.  and why not put the most used three first, then hte rarely used below?
<Hobbsee> mhb: *poke*
<_StefanS_> err whatever, let me know how you want it, and then I'll go change
<Hobbsee> _StefanS_: hehe, okay
* _StefanS_ is not a part of that discussion :D
<mhb> Hobbsee: yup?
<Hobbsee> mhb: what was the rationale for switching the buttons?
<mhb> 20:08 <kwwii> for instance, shut-down is normally at the bottom
<mhb> 20:08 <kwwii> often on the right side
<mhb> 20:08 <kwwii> and you would not put shutdown right next to sleep or such
<mhb> 20:08 <kwwii> it should be seperated by less deadly weapons
<sebas> http://beranger.org/index.php?article=2422
<sebas> Interesting POV.
<mhb> sebas: a lot of criticism for you, it seems
<sebas> Yeah, and a lot of clueless criticism, too.
<sebas> I'll reply later, have to go to the dentist now.
<sebas> cya
<Jucato> bye :)
<Jucato> good luck w/ the dentist (hope it won't be painful)
<Lure> sebas: I am not sure why he is linking your board hat with your developer hat?
<Jucato> a lot of (normal) people don't know the difference... or couldn't see it
<Lure> sebas: open source is also about freedom to inovate and do things differently
<Jucato> or some are just naive :)
<Hobbsee> mhb: true.  would have thought that shutdown would be close to logout, ie, less far to move the mouse.
<kwwii> sebas: you bad, bad board member - can I take my vote back? :p
<kwwii> sebas: tell him you did it because some freaky artist mentioned he had an icon he needed an app for
<Riddell> sebas: a comment pointing out that it is in SVN (and incidently kpowermanager is not) would be appropriate
<Riddell> sebas: I was wondering last night though what power manager the new fedora kde CD would use, I wonder i
<Riddell> if we can point them at guidance
<Sime> Riddell: Hi, I'm planning to go to glasgow, but haven't made definate plans yet. It should be possible.
<Riddell> Sime: great :)  talk deadline is today (actually it'll be extended, but it's apprecited if people get them in soon)
<Riddell> kwwii: going to do an oxygen talk at akademy?
<kwwii> Riddell: not even sure if I'll make it this year (new job and all)
<kwwii> Riddell: wanted to talk to you about how you handle that
<Riddell> kwwii: you have 4 days conference leave!
<Riddell> if you don't use it, you'll loose it
<Sime> Riddell: I am hesitant (sp?) to commit to that until tickets are booked and the vacation cleared with Work...
<kwwii> Riddell: what about release dates? not sure if there would be a problem there yet
<Sime> sebas: Wow, it is offical. You Suck.
<hunger> kwwii: call for papers ends today...
<Riddell> kwwii: it's fine for release dates
<Riddell> hunger: not seen a talk from you yet..
<hunger> Riddell: I just mailed it out a few min back.
<Riddell> oh?
<hunger> Riddell: After adriaan has requested it I just had to send one in;-)
<Riddell> ooh, so you did :)
* Riddell hugs hunger 
<hunger> Riddell: Afraid you won't get all the slots filled?
<Riddell> hunger: oh we never do by the deadline, it'll be extended as usual until they get filled
<Riddell> and the deadline was pretty early this year (early conference, and incase people needed visas)
<manchicken> Lure: Thanks for the testing.
<mhb> Hobbsee: you can complain to kwwii about it :o)
<kwwii> somehow I lost the mail about submitting papers
<Hobbsee> mhb: will do :P
<kwwii> no, you cannot complain to me - I will not listen
* Jucato connects a line from Hobbsee to kwwii
<Hobbsee> kwwii: awww...
<kwwii> :-)
* Hobbsee wonders which gnome does
<kwwii> does someone have a screenshot of this?
<Hobbsee> kwwii: most annoying to me is the shutdown <--> restart switch
<Hobbsee> the rest i can understand
<kwwii> logout lockscreen switch user in the first row
<kwwii> suspend hibernate restart shutdown in the second
<hunger> Riddell: Well, I can always withdraw the paper if my boss complains (which is pretty unlikely;)
<Hobbsee> er, no lockscreen/switch user in it at all, currently
<kwwii> Hobbsee: does anyone have a screenshot?
<hunger> Riddell: So I thought I'll try to actually make it within a deadline for a change,-)
<Riddell> hunger: speaking of which, your boss hasn't submitted a talk
<Hobbsee> kwwii: i'll grab one
<Riddell> hunger: someone talking about the lower saxony job would be very interesting
<hunger> I am sure she will be delighted to hear that.
<Hobbsee> kwwii: http://img451.imageshack.us/img451/6436/snapshot5ke7.png
<_StefanS_> the kdesu fade effect works :) - just have to adjust a few things
<_StefanS_> Hobbsee: btw, I've switched the logout to use back.png instead of undo.png
<Hobbsee> _StefanS_:
<Hobbsee> _StefanS_: cool ;)
<Jucato> _StefanS_: were you able to verify the thing I said about the dialog box not being on top?
<_StefanS_> Jucato: yes, it can be done in two ways. 1) on top within the application = isModal 2) on top based on NETWM in X11
<_StefanS_> Jucato: 2 is the preferred, but will have to test
<Jucato> good luck :)
<dinosaur-rus> is it possible to remove "Switch User" item from K Menu?
<manchicken> dinosaur-rus: YEs, but that really is a question for #kubuntu.
<Hobbsee> dinosaur-rus: #kde, actually
<manchicken> :P
<dinosaur-rus> :)
<_StefanS_> Jucato: net_wm_state_above=0 or 1
<_StefanS_> Jucato: think thats the one
<manchicken> nixternal: You about?
<manchicken> Or Lure?
<Jucato> _StefanS_: ah that's more preferred than setting it to isModal in the code itself?
<_StefanS_> Jucato: yes its further out of kde.. it works on the window manager
<_StefanS_> Jucato: closer to X11 libraries
<Jucato> ah
<Jucato> thought it'd still be under kwin
<kwwii> Hobbsee: and what exactly do you find wrong with that? it seems to me that it starts at the least volatile action and increases from there
<Riddell> dinosaur-rus: where else would you put it?
<Hobbsee> kwwii: i'm not sure if shutdown is more volatile than reboot.  in particular, putting the most used options close to one another, to minimise mouse moving distance, as i'm lazy :P
<dinosaur-rus> Riddell: what are you talking about?
<Jucato> dinosaur-rus: about your question
<Hobbsee> Riddell: any reason the "report a bug" option in the kmenu points to edge?
<dinosaur-rus> Riddell: I have only one user in my Linux so that item isn't needed at all
<kwwii> Hobbsee: and what is your suggestion?
<manchicken> Riddell: I merged your branch into my branch again last night to pick up your changes.  I still can't figure what's causing that crash.  Lure put up a bug that may have something to do with it.  I spent about 2 hours in gdb with it last night.
<manchicken> I still can't figure out what's different between adept_manager and adept_updater for that.
<Hobbsee> kwwii: i'm not sure.  i'm still thinking about that.  for the moment i was wanting to know if i was going insane, by remembering it wrong, as it appeared to have all moved around.  i would have shutdown and reboot switched though, as i would have thought that halt and shutdown were the most used options.
<kwwii> Hobbsee: we should ask a usability person about this
<Hobbsee> kwwii: i just know that breaking people's shortcuts is bad, and not laying things out intuitively is also bad (most used things close to original clicking point, which is where mouse will be) etc
<Hobbsee> kwwii: was about to say that, actually :)
<Hobbsee> seeing as we know that the mouse will originally be in th ebottom left, or maybe top left.
<Hobbsee> (unless they change it)
* Jucato thought seele was going to be Kubuntu's usablity person for Feisty...
<kwwii> we should ping her
<Hobbsee> [00:43]  [Whois]  seele has been idle for 1 day, 17 hours, 21 minutes, and 51 seconds.
<Hobbsee> seele: ping?
<Jucato> aw...
<Hobbsee> dont think she'll answer for a whilie though
* Jucato wonders if the devs will consider seele's remarks about Konqi's menus...
<Jucato> s/remarks/blog post/g
<kwwii> Riddell: could you forward me the mail about submitting papers, I seem to have lost it
<Riddell> kwwii: http://akademy2007.kde.org/sponsors/
<kwwii> Riddell: thanks, I'll try to get to that today
<dinosaur-rus> who is Tonio that maintains mime data?
<Hobbsee> tonio_
<dinosaur-rus> oh
<dinosaur-rus> it seems he's somewhere in another place :)
<Hobbsee> he's in this channel oftne, but must not be at the computer right now
<sebas> Lure:, Riddell: I'll be commenting in a bit, just returned from the dentist.
<sebas> Sime: Hehehe, right! :-)
<Riddell> sebas: teeth in one piece?
<Lure> sebas: no hurry, read twice before positng  (as you are still under dentist shock ;-))
<Lure> Hobbsee: dholbach just changed edge.LP.net to just LP.net in recent aport update
<Hobbsee> Lure: right, cool.  obviously i havent seen that yet
<Hobbsee> seeing as most people cant login to edge...
<seele> hum
<seele> pong? :)
<Jucato> yay! :)
<Jucato> oh too bad hobbsee left
<seele> yeah, i saw that
<Riddell> nixternal: you think herd 4 has been released? :)
<kwwii> seele: the question Hobbsee had was about the logout/shutsdown screen thingy
<kwwii> seele: I told 'em to make it with the buttons ordered like: http://img451.imageshack.us/img451/6436/snapshot5ke7.png
<kwwii> seemed like a good idea at the time
<kwwii> but Hobbsee mentioned that the most used options are not the easiest to get to
<sebas> Riddell, Lure: The dentist is nice, he doesn't hurt me (but also didn't drug me)
<Sime> sebas: The more I fume about it, the more I realise how remarkable it is that one person can have so many things misunderstood/wrong in their mind and still be able write a whole screen of text without thinking: "Hey! What am I doing? I don't know what I'm talking about!".
<seele> kwwii: looking
<sebas> Sime: That's pretty much what I was thinking.
<sebas> My impression is if you dub your website "Open Source and Strong Opinions", you'll have to deliver on that, even if it means publishing nonsense.
<sebas> I've posted a reply, waiting for approval.
<Sime> tabloid
<seele> kwwii: let me think about this, there have been a few discussions on this over the past few years and i dont think it was ever resolved
<sebas> Right.
<nixternal> It is highly likely that Feisty+1 will see the inclusion of Compiz or Beryl by default, looking at their maturity and ongoing community involvement, and that will catalyse the decision to enable this hardware functionality by default too, even if that means using these proprietary drivers.
<kwwii> seele: cool, thanks :-)
<nixternal> Riddell: ya, I was in a zone :)
<nixternal> hey, that is Ubuntu including it in feisty+1, not us correct?
<nixternal> Riddell: when is Herd 4 being released? I thought it was today, or are we delayed?
<nixternal> wasabi manchicken
<manchicken> Wuddup?
<sebas> Riddell, Lure, Sime: reply is online.
<Riddell> nixternal: thursdays usually
<nixternal> heh, I am blind
<manchicken> Why?
<nixternal> I thought Herd 4 was today
<Jucato> ooh Herd 4 already?
<nixternal> I stayed up late, got up early, had to write some stuff for the book
<Riddell> the book?
<Sime> sebas: I am truly in awe of your mad diplomatic skillz. ;-)
<Riddell> ooh, rex from fedora KDE says he's looking to package guidance
<nixternal> yes Riddell, da book, help jjesse with some stuff that had to get done by today
<nixternal> now I have a ton of docs to do :(
<Sime> sebas: I would have used more four letter words.
<nixternal> well good then, we are a day ahead on the Herd 4 page :)
<sebas> Sime: Tempting, indeed.
<freeflying> Riddell: digikam remove from kubuntu-desktop, then what shall we use defaultly?
<sebas> Riddell: Cool! :-)
* sebas is running Feisty now, without any problem.
<sebas> It still looks like KDE!
<manchicken> Hmm... the feisty update installed fglrx..
<manchicken> I wonder if that could be the problem with my suspend/resume
<Riddell> freeflying: it was either that or the chinese fonts, and I know which you'd prefer :)
<manchicken> Wait, not it's not.
<Riddell> freeflying: but we need to look at the seeds and decide where we can crop stuff
<freeflying> :)
<fabo> Sime: as your mail server always rejects me ;) could you look at http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=405133
<Ubugtu> Debian bug 405133 in kde-guidance "messes up the display resolution (i.e. the dpi setting)" [Normal,Open] 
<bddebian> Heya
<Sime> fabo: it does???
<fabo> Sime: whatever email i try, it rejects me :)
<fabo> Sime: about the bug, i wasn't able to reproduce. So i prefer to ask your point of view on it.
<Sime> fabo: It is more a question about what the default policy should be.
<Sime> fabo: For kubuntu it works the way we (=the Kubuntu Devs) want it to.
<Sime> fabo: Perhaps other distros want different defaults. I can imagine.
<Sime> fabo: I would be happy to accept a patch which makes it easy to set the default policy at packaging time.
<fabo> Sime: ok :)
<Sime> fabo: i.e. by the packager using a one line patch to change a DEFAULT_POLICY variable in one of the *.py files.
<fabo> thks for the suggestion
<Sime> fabo: (It should maybe be a build time switch, but that is a bit tricky to do right now)
<sebas> Sime: I've put that kind of stuff as const-like vars at the top of the file in powermanage.py
<Jucato> sebas: looks like the guy has a reply to your reply already...
<sebas> I've done so just three seconds ago.
* Jucato clicks refresh:)
<sebas> It's waiting for approval.
<sebas> Frankly, he's a retard.
<Jucato> hehe :)
<Jucato> lol
<manchicken> It's doubled my hits in less than 20 minutes.
<Riddell> sebas: agreed
<manchicken> ack, wrong chan
* sebas leaves it at that, he's made himself completely ridiculous -- on his own weblog.
<Riddell> sebas: how did you find it anyway?
<sebas> He emailed me.
<sebas> "I hope you don't take it too personal" kind of email.
<Jucato> lol
<Riddell> not the best valentines greetings
<sebas> Well, it's not like I care personally.
* Jucato wonders how one can *not* take it personally...
<nixternal> heh, I just now did my Valentines shopping :)
<nixternal> Thank God for the Internet
<bddebian> heh
<bddebian> Did you get me some pretty flowers? ;-)
<nixternal> you know it sweety ;p
<bddebian> heh
<manchicken> sebas: What are you talking about now? ^_^
<manchicken> (I hope we're not making fun of my latest post)
<sebas> manchicken: Not yours (assuming you're not Beranger)
<manchicken> Nope.  manchicken == manchicken
<manchicken> I'm sure there's some sort of math to prove that too if you don't believe me :P
* Jucato thinks that name is familiar though...
<manchicken> I just put a rather inflammatory post up.  I usually get a lot of backlash when I express more controversial opinions ^_^
<sebas> manchicken: Well, it looks correct, at least if you properly initialised both manchickens ;-)
<manchicken> heh
<manchicken> sebas: In my case, manchicken == manchicken == 0x0 ^_^
* manchicken is NOT looking forward to this drive AT ALL...
* Jucato is amazed at how that blog post turned out...
<Jucato> P.S. manchicken, not yours
<manchicken> Which one?
<Jucato> the one about sebas
<manchicken> Link?
<Jucato> http://beranger.org/index.php?fullarticle=2422
<manchicken> WOW
<Sime> yeah, bizzaro world.
<manchicken> Nice.
<manchicken> What a fascinating article.
<Jucato> :)
<paines> hi
<paines> starting up feisty takes about 3-4 minutes. looks like the system is trying to resume itself from a suspended or hibernated state, which isn't true in my case. anyone experiencing the same ?
<Riddell> "I  am wondering if you can assist me.  I have the following assignment in a college class."  and send me his questions asking how to answer them for kubuntu
<Riddell> tsk tsk
<paines> so, you are not doing homework for others
<paines> shame on you
<paines> ;-)
<Riddell> nobody else did my homework!
<paines> mine neither. DON'T YOU EVVER ANSWER HIM
<Riddell> still, I might just give a grudging answer out of respect for the audacity of it
<Riddell> paines: there's a long startup delay in feisty on i386 with PCMCIA slots which is a known problem
<paines> Riddell, no pcmcia. just a normal amd64 box.
<paines> but 32 bit kubuntu on it
<Riddell> is it showing the fsck [ok]  output on the screen during the delay?
<paines> i am not sure, due to the splash screen. i pressed ctrl + f2 and back to f1 and saw something like kinit: couldn't resume (or similar)
<Riddell> you want to go back to alt-F8
<_StefanS_> evening
<neversfelde> Riddel: ping
<neversfelde> sorry *g*
<neversfelde> Riddell: ping
<Tonio_> hi ;
<neversfelde> hello together
<neversfelde> I think it's time to introduce myself. I'm part of the german kubuntu team. In rl I'm called christian.
<neversfelde> I am trying to keep kubuntu-de.org up to date in german language and I'm an admin of our community forum
<Riddell> hi neversfelde!
<Riddell> great to have you here
<neversfelde> hi Riddell
<neversfelde> I've seen your discussion with Zerlinna yesterday
<neversfelde> I thougth you should know that it seems to be a problem with a server
<Riddell> website seems to be up to me
<Riddell> neversfelde: did you get any of my replies to the e-mail you sent me about amarok?
<neversfelde> Czessi told me that planet and jabber are on /sh's server
<neversfelde> Riddell: yes, thank you. Was a bit difficult *g*
<neversfelde> my new identity was not up to date
<neversfelde> I'm trying to stay up to date with the rss feed and several mailing lists
<neversfelde> woul be great, if I there will be better news in german in the future
<Riddell> \sh_away?  I thought they were on amu's server
<neversfelde> Riddell: sh's blog is not reachable and so are planet and the jabber server. I think this has nothing do do with amu
<neversfelde> At first I thougt that amu is the reason, too
<Riddell> Zerlinna said amu had e-mailed her
<neversfelde> He only disabled Czessis archive at the moment
<Riddell> hmm, but planet.kubuntu.de and kubuntu.de are entirely different
<Riddell> different IPs that is
<Riddell> poke poke \sh_away, what's all going on here then?
<neversfelde> it is a little bit confusing *g*
<Riddell> guess we'll need to wait for \sh_away to wake up
<neversfelde> by the way I wrote some new hints in german for support in our language. The references on kubuntu.org are also a little bit confusing
<Riddell> on kubuntu.org/support.php ?
<neversfelde> I'm going to send them via email, whne the new domain kubuntu-de.org is available
<neversfelde> Riddell: yes
<Riddell> cool
<Riddell> that domain is available, is the web server going to be changed to use it by default?
<neversfelde> it's available, but not for the users. There are some problems with subdomians
<neversfelde> I think Czessi and emonkey will fix that soon
<Riddell> then we can put a big "kubuntu-de.org relaunched" story on kubuntu.org and UWN
<neversfelde> uh. that would be really great
<neversfelde> the project kubuntu-de.org is running really good
<Riddell> great to hear
<neversfelde> it's a harmonic team and there should be a good support for kubuntu in german
<neversfelde> we are alos trying to work together with ubuntuuseres
<neversfelde> it's a new time *g*
<Riddell> yay
<neversfelde> the batteries of my keyboard are empty, sorry for the transposed digits
<neversfelde> I think zerlinna is going to inform, when the Domain kubuntu-de.org is ready. Would be great to read it on kubuntu.org and UWN.
<neversfelde> have to go to bed
<neversfelde> gn8
#kubuntu-devel 2007-02-15
<Hobbsee> who did the default amarok theme?
<Hobbsee> kwwii: did you?
<kwwii> Hobbsee: yes I made it
<kwwii> at least, the one for edgy
<kwwii> going to bed now though...see you in 7 hours
<Hobbsee> kwwii: apparently its' very blue
<Hobbsee> night!  have a good sleep!
<jjesse> in feisty is just main enabled by default or other repos?
<jjesse> and should i refer to them as "software channels" instead?
<wgw> good evening
<wgw> ah dang it
<wgw> brb
<jjesse> k
* wgw has not used feisty
<wgw> you might try the main Kubuntu channel
<jjesse> nixternal: what reposotires are enabled by default in feisty and are you referencing them as software chanels or repositories?
<jjesse> anyone around or everyone else asleep?
<jjesse> question i now need answered is how upgrades will be handeld for feisty
<jjesse> if i recall correctly there is an update manager?
<Hobbsee> any core devs around?
<jjesse> Hobbsee: no devs are around :(
<Hobbsee> jjesse: awww :(
<jjesse> i think i'm the only one awake
<Hobbsee> drat :(
<jjesse> Hobbsee: my work had an opportuity for 12 weeks of work in Australia, but I was tied up in another gig :(
<jjesse> i could have come and visted you
<Hobbsee> awww!  woudl have been great to do it!
<Hobbsee> and praetor, depending on where you went
<jjesse> i know i was pretty bummed
<jjesse> yeah it would have been awesome
<jjesse> don't know if the wife would have enjoyed it, but i would have :)
<jjesse> btw if i'm the only user on my system and change my password, sudo will still work correctly right?
<Hobbsee> would expect so
<Hobbsee> even if you werent the only user
<Hobbsee> changing your UID might, though
<jjesse> ok
<jjesse> just curious, never tried it
* jjesse has to get the kubuntu chapter to the editor by the end of the week
<Hobbsee> ah
<jjesse> for some reason i have less pages then last chpt due to some of the great changesmade
<Hobbsee> ah
<nixternal> jjesse: main, restricted, universe and multiverse are enabled now in Feisty
<Hobbsee> woot :)
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> hiya Hobbsee and jjesse
<Hobbsee> hey nixternal :)
* Hobbsee wondered why her feisty died trying to recover a partition
<jjesse> hiya nixternal
<jjesse> can someone define what exactly the splash screen is and why i might wnat to change it?
<nixternal> jjesse: which splash screen?
<Hobbsee> ksplash, or usplash?
<jjesse> the splash screeen i can change from system settings
<nixternal> there is the usplash which is the boot screen during boot up, then there is the ksplash which is what you see when you log in
<nixternal> then there are splash screens for stuff like Amarok, K3b and such
<jjesse> so usplash is what i can configure from system settings under look and feel?
<nixternal> jjesse: that is the splash (ksplash) which shows the startup process after login with icons and text
<nixternal> ksplash is under system settings
<nixternal> usplash you would configure from /boot/grub/menu.lst
<jjesse> i think i mispoke in the last rev of the chpt
<jjesse> nixternal: are you snowed in??? I heard part of chi-town got 8.8 inches?
<nixternal> we got just over 10" yesterday
<nixternal> and they never closed the uni
<jjesse> that's a bummer
<nixternal> everything else was closed, but not school
<nixternal> I have some nice 4' to 8' drifts out back
<nixternal> we had about a 12' drift on the side of the house in between our house and the neighbors house
<jjesse> wow
<jjesse> it just drifted here
<jjesse> the guy that plows my driveway was complainng that .7 inches of snow is turning into 2ft in some locations
<jjesse> i laughed at him
<nixternal> I took a shovel and chopped away at the base for laughs and when it fell, oh man did it knock me silly
<jjesse> i bet that was funny
* jjesse is heading to bed before he has to tackle changes to printers in system settings including the new hp thingy in the KMenu
<Hobbsee> seele: heh.  you pong'd slightly too late
<Hobbsee> seele: which is the most sensible order to put the logout buttons in?  see backscroll for more info
<Czessi> Hobbsee: Hi, do you or another one update the amarok package in kubuntu.org/packages (magnatune2.diff) ?
<Tonio_> hi ;)
<Czessi> Hi
<Tonio_> Czessi: dunno for amarok
<Hobbsee> Czessi: i will/have
<Hobbsee> Czessi: there's a freeze on at the moment
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: if you uploaded it now, it'll just sit in the queue, right?
<Czessi> Hobbsee: the edgy backport too? http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-145/pool-edgy/amarok/
<Hobbsee> Czessi: not yet.  will have to wait for feisty's to be uploaded for that, i expect
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: where's the magnatude patch ?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I can upload today, when the freeze ends
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: http://buntudot.org/people/~hobbsee/amarok.debdiff
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: and other patches that upstream asked us to put in (regressions)
<Czessi> Hobbsee: ok
<Tonio_> Hobbsee, Czessi: will upload today
<Czessi> Tonio_: great
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: thanks
<dinosaur-rus> hi
<Hobbsee> heya
<dinosaur-rus> Tonio_: please check and fix mime data in KDE (for example, "Archive Tar compacte par Gzip" for gzipped tarballs)
<Jucato> er.. darn I'm late...
<dinosaur-rus> _StefanS_: there's no update to ksmserver yet... :(
<Hobbsee> dinosaur-rus: of course not, we're in a darned freeze.  and did you file the mime data bug as requested?
<Hobbsee> dinosaur-rus: most people will not just drop everything and code you a fix, you know...
<Tonio_> dinosaur-rus: what is the issue for mimetypes ?
<Tonio_> dinosaur-rus: archives are frozen, that's why you didn't get any update
<dinosaur-rus> Hobbsee: recently _StefanS_ fixed logout screen bug (broken buttons, etc.) and said an update will be available soon
<Tonio_> dinosaur-rus: that'll be updated when the archives are unfrozen
<Hobbsee> dinosaur-rus: yes, but we're in a main freeze, as !schedule would tell you
<dinosaur-rus> Tonio_: I apologize, that's not your mistake. it's something wrong with KDE -- for some types it selects wrong language... :(
<Tonio_> dinosaur-rus: hum, you get them in french ?
<dinosaur-rus> Tonio_: not all
<Tonio_> french desktop ?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: _Stefan sent e a patch over his patch with fucked up headers :'(
<Tonio_> pain to apply this..........
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: sorry?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: which was this?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: the new logout patch isn't a kdebase patch
<dinosaur-rus> Tonio_: ahhh... kick my head... :) they ALL are in French, but KDE is in English (so it should use English for everything)
<Tonio_> it is a diff for his diff for kdebase :/
<Hobbsee> ah
<Hobbsee> lovelyy
<Hobbsee> that's about as stupid as introducing a patch system, to patch something in debian/
<Tonio_> let's apply the match manually I think......
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: bet it didnt apply then....
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: you should be able to apply the patch just to his diff?
<Tonio_> dinosaur-rus: never heaard about that issue, that's very strange.......
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: yeah but well that's a pain to apply ;)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: is it?
* Hobbsee would have thought standard patch would handle that.
<Hobbsee> i mean, that's what it does for debian files
<Hobbsee> er, for upstream files
<Tonio_> well what I can do is to apply patches without his patches
<Tonio_> make 2 copies, then apply his patches, then diff again........ pleasure....
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: i thought you could just take the original pathc, modify the new patch to actually patch the original patch, and then put the newlypatchedoriginalpatch into debian/patches?
<Hobbsee> or am i missing something major here?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: how so ?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: can you pastebin the patch taht he sent you, and the original patch, that you're patching?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: it is not a patch update, it is a diff to his diff :)
<Tonio_> well not exactly
<Tonio_> it is a diff for kdebase that considers his first diff is already applied
<Tonio_> I have to merge the 2 patches isn fact
<Tonio_> I don't know if that's clear ?
<Hobbsee> yeah, it is now.
<Tonio_> hos second patch can only apply when the first is already applied
<Hobbsee> can you pastebin both of them?
<Hobbsee> yup
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: don't mind, I'll just do it, but I'll have to explain him how to do in the future ;)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: heh
<Tonio_> cause doing this + test is a big waste of time :)
<Hobbsee> treu that
* Hobbsee thought diff actually merged diff's properly
* Hobbsee will have to try that
<dinosaur-rus> Tonio_: if KDE developers fix that thing, will it be packaged (i.e. will it be considered as important fix)?
<Hobbsee> for SRU?
<Tonio_> dinosaur-rus: if your issue is confirmed yes, of course
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: good point :) I was talking about feisty
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: when you shift + suppr and it doesn't has for confirmation, how to revert back ? I can't find that...
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: found it ! sorry :)
<Tonio_> dinosaur-rus: if that closes a kde bug, I'll fix for feisty, but probably not for edgy...
<dinosaur-rus> Tonio_: I'm on Feisty ;)
<Tonio_> dinosaur-rus: so it'll be fix
<Tonio_> dinosaur-rus: but I can't reproduce your issue, I am french, so my desktop is just perfect :)
<dinosaur-rus> :)
<Tonio_> dinosaur-rus: did someone already confirmed the issue for you ?
<Tonio_> I'm surprised to hear about that for the first time
<dinosaur-rus> Tonio_: not yet because I thought it's Kubuntu-specific problem :S
<dinosaur-rus> Tonio_: so I'm filling a bug report
<Tonio_> dinosaur-rus: that's the good approach yes :)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: you didn't tell your opinion concerning the little zoom effect for the desktop ?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: did i know about it?  :P
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: zoom in effect for the desktop?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: the konqueror effect on execute
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: we discussed about it 2 days ago remember ?
<Hobbsee> er, no?
* Hobbsee doesnt think that was her?
* Hobbsee doesnt remember anything about konq
<Tonio_> let me show tou :)
<Tonio_> http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=52994
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: packages are available on my repo for testing
<Tonio_> http://ubuntu.tonio.homelinux.org
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: just have to add my repo and dist-upgrade, then restart kde
<Tonio_> looks to me like just working
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: but i'd like to get the maximum feedback before adding it
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: ohhh...that...
<Tonio_> yes
<Hobbsee> looks nice, didnt test it on my system
* Hobbsee --> grabbing food before work
<Tonio_> okay ;)
* Tonio_ gives love to kwlan
<dinosaur-rus> now I have to go. cya and good luck! ;)
* Tonio_ is listening to End of the Beginning by Jason Becker on Perspective [Amarok] 
<fabo> Tonio_: i have updated kwlan package
<Tonio_> fabo: ah great
<Tonio_> fabo: UVF exception ?
<Tonio_> fabo: universe is upstream version frozen
<fabo> Tonio_: yes, UVFe will follow
<Tonio_> fabo: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kwlan can't see your 0.6.0 upload...
<Tonio_> okay perfect, I'm leaving this then :) thanks for the job !
<fabo> Tonio_: yes, my sponsor must upload it to debian this morning then i ask a sync.
<fabo> np
<Tonio_> fabo: concerning klibido you should sync the patches, I've updated the nzb one
<fabo> i know ;)
<Tonio_> fabo: there was an issue cleaning args
<fabo> utnubu feed is great
<Tonio_> hehe ;)
<Tonio_> yes that's very usefull for the debian maintainers who care about ubuntu patches :)
<Tonio_> sad thing about klibido is that it seems unmaintained....
<Tonio_> very sad since the base is very nice, but unstable...
<Tonio_> it freezes when you let it 10 minutes idle, I don't know why
<Tonio_> I hope upstream will at least provide a kde4 port of this
<fabo> Tonio_: upstream don't want to let klibido to someone atm
<Tonio_> fabo: yes but well he doesn't maintain the code... 2 commits in one year...
<fabo> i asked him if he don't have time to maintain it, he can ask for help ;)
<fabo> there's someone on the ml, who seems motivated and want to take care of it
<Tonio_> well the app will be forked by someone wanting to improve it then... sad but risks to happen
<Tonio_> I can't understand those developpers who really want to keep the code for them even if they don't maintain it...
<Tonio_> stupid
<fabo> i saw some other interesting apps on kde-apps based on Qt4
<Tonio_> et pis merde on est que deux je vois pas pourquoi on causerait en anglais hein :)
<fabo> hehe :)
<Tonio_> bref, la fiert de certains devs me rend malade
<Tonio_> il fout plus rien, mais surtout pas question de laisser un autre mec coder  sa place....
<fabo> oui, donc je commence  prospecter pour un remmplaant
<Tonio_> monomaniaque, voila le terme
<Tonio_> bah t'as bien raison, c'est potentiellement un des meilleurs grabbeurs toutes plateformes confondues
<Tonio_> sauf qques problemes d'intgration et d'instalabilit
<fabo> je sais pas si j'ai encore son mail ... il veut mme pas filer un acces au depot
<Tonio_> mon patch est partiel, mais c'est un hack de merde
<Tonio_> on devrait pouvoir foutre les nzb en queue via la session courante, depuis un double click sur un nzb, mais c'est aps facile a faire :)
<Tonio_> j'ai tent de merger le truc en kuniqueapplication, mais ca marche pas
<fabo> tu vois bien les patches qu'il y a sur le paquet, que je lui ai propos il y a presque 1 an ... mme pas commit
<Tonio_> fabo: bah faut forker le bousin alors....
<Tonio_> ca sera l'occaz de changer de nom :) vu que klibido, ca sonne assez porno aux oreilles de pas mal de monde
<fabo> a force de faire des modifs. ce sera bientot le cas ;)
<Tonio_> bien un nom de soft rital ca..... :)
<fabo> lol :)
<Tonio_> une chose est sure, ne commit pas mon patch, c'est pas super au point
<fabo> c'est clair
<Tonio_> faut que j'arrive  grer ca dans la session courante plutot qu'une nouvelle session a chaque fois
<fabo> c'est pas grave en ce moment j'upload en experimental
<Tonio_> si j'arrive a faire ca, avec un code un peu moins degueu, pourquoi pas
<Tonio_> waip et puis bon ca fonctionne, mais c'est pas propre quoi
<fabo> le freeze de etch commence a s'eterniser
* Jucato wakes up and wonders if he walked into the wrong channel :)
<Tonio_> le truc c'est que pour que ca marche faudrait que le code soit orient kuniqueapplication, mais ca demande beaucoup de code cette affaire...
<Tonio_> a moins de faire une option de commande genre "addnzbtoqueue"
<Tonio_> Jucato: hehe sorry we thought we were alone ;)
<Jucato> it's ok
<Jucato> I'm actually enjoying watching it :)
<Jucato> please continue :D
* Tonio_ wonders were is the peasure reading somethnig you may never understand :)
<Tonio_> Jucato: mais bon si c'est ton trip, ca me va :)
<Jucato> seeing words I don't understand kinda makes me smile... maybe an effect of watching to much Anime lol
<Tonio_> fabo: ceci dit je te souhaite bonne change pour trouver un remplaant :) le code a l'air propre, donc le projet doit tre reprenable par un bon codeur sans trop de problemes
<Tonio_> Jucato: haha :)
<Tonio_> je me demande ce qu'en penserait manchicken...
<Tonio_> fabo: ca a l'air d'tre un bon codeur qui cherche un projet ;)
<Tonio_> fabo: il a commit de bons trucs pour adept recemment...
<Tonio_> fabo: y a aussi un autre gars ici : _Stefan
<Tonio_> fabo: ca te dis que je leur en parle ?
<_StefanS_> mornings
<Jucato> moin _StefanS_
<_StefanS_> Jucatooo
<Jucato> :)
<yuriy> heh reading stuff i halfway understand ^^ is interesting
<Jucato> heh :)
<Tonio_> hey _StefanS_ :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: :) cheers on the update
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: concerning your patch, I had hard time adding it !
<_StefanS_> yessir cool
<_StefanS_> Im running it now
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: your patch is a diff done while the previous patch is already applied
<Tonio_> I had to merge them
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: oh.. well I need a little lecture on that diff/debian business
* Jucato wonders when he'll here those statements from Tonio_: "I had a hard time adding your patch"
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I just end up diff'ing all files on my system
<Jucato> _StefanS_: I think I need a whole semester on that :)
* _StefanS_ is NOT a diff master
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I'm sorry
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: that's not to blame you :)
* _StefanS_ didn't get much sleep last night... kids
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: that happens, especially when you learn diff, debdif and cdbs usage
<Riddell> "cdbs takes away my sleep"
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: the idea not to rebuild the all patch is to use cdbs to edit your patch, I'll explain you the way it works !=
<Tonio_> Riddell: hey ;)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: yes, we got to have a little session on that
<_StefanS_> Riddell: hey
<Riddell> morning all
<Tonio_> Riddell: although it might be nice to have a cdbs-edit-diff alias sometimes
* Riddell reboots to test feisty CDs
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: it'll take you 10 minutes to figure out how to use it properly, and you'll obviously love that ;)
<Tonio_> cdbs is genius
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: seet
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: sweet even
<_StefanS_> did you read my mail btw ?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: but don't mind, I did so many crappy things when I started using debdiff and cdbs ;)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: yes, I'd love the kdesu fade
* _StefanS_ has already done alot of crappy diff stuff
<Riddell> and I'd love the keep above flag on the kdesu window :)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: concerning the logout window, didn't you use the same i18n phrases than the previous one ?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: translation fails for me
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: nope, we agreed that the text's should be changed.. remember ? :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: End Session -> Log out
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: minus 'computer' on all texts aswell
<Tonio_> Riddell: I started to look at the kdesktop context menus translation issue, but I don't understand... it seems to be the same part of code than for konqueror, except the context menus are correct in konq...
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: I hope it'll be translated for the release ;)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: Can't we push that somehow ?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: I agree smal text is better
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: sure I'm just waiting for the archives to be opened
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: yes.. no point in "shutdown computer" "restart computer" etc..
<Tonio_> I have kdebase, kdelibs, amarok and kubuntu-default-settings packages to upload
<_StefanS_> Riddell: the keep above all others are critical to whether this will be usable or not.
<Riddell> Tonio_: the whole of kdesktop doesn't pick up translations
<Riddell> _StefanS_: actually isn't not just keep above, it's also that it can't loose focus
<_StefanS_> Riddell: If we cannot make the window to behave, then we better leave it
<_StefanS_> Riddell: Well I think it can be set as well
<Riddell> excellent stuff :)
<_StefanS_> Riddell: I found a whole list of properties to stick on a window
<_StefanS_> Riddell: I will do some testing with a simple app to see how it works
<Riddell> may also be worth looking at the gksu code to see how it does it
<_StefanS_> Riddell: in fact I messed around in gtk to find that specific net_wm_above* thing ;)
<praetor> are there any new superkaramba packages in the latest feisty?
<praetor> cause the current ones are very crash happy
<Tonio_> Riddell: ah ? I just noticed a few things untranslated.... how come the rest in french here then ?
<_StefanS_> Riddell & Tonio_: I was thinking of doing exactly same fade as in ubuntu, instead of using the one for the logout which is more advanced. We dont want it to impose waits
<Riddell> agreed, waits are bad
<_StefanS_> I'm not very satisfied with the logout wait (2-3 secs), but it seems it is a Qt bug related to convertToImage
<_StefanS_> If the desktop if != 24 bit
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: yes, waits on logout are not a problem, but with kdesu that can be painfull
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: do you consider changing it for the logout too ?
<Tonio_> I wouldn't oppose to this neither, as it is a bit slow, especially when using a crappy driver like nv
<_StefanS_> 2secs, talking on the phone
<_StefanS_> ok back
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: well I have thought about changing it, since I hate slow stuff
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I will look into it while looking at the possibilities while hacking kdesu
<_StefanS_> ehh that was a really weird sentence :)
<_StefanS_> I will look at it hehe
<Tonio_> okay ;)
* _StefanS_ sips some more coffee
<fabo> Tonio_: desol le boss m'a coup ;)
<fabo> donc, je vais relancer une derniere fois l'upstream et je te tiens au courant s'il faut commencer un fork
<_StefanS_> well I better do some paid work ... talk to you guys later
<Riddell> Tonio_: have your kopete changes gone in?
<Tonio_> Riddell: my kopete changes ? ah the contact list theme, yes it is already in the archives
<Riddell> doesn't look any different to me
<Tonio_> the patch + the default theme
<Tonio_> Riddell: default config is changed...
<Riddell> I'm on a live CD
<Riddell> the background is more blue
<Tonio_> hu ???
<Tonio_> that's it
<Tonio_> the contact list has a backgrond
<Tonio_> and the theme is different
<Riddell> muse.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/kopete.png
<Tonio_> Riddell: http://tonio.homelinux.org/temp/capture19.png
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's it you have the changes...
<Tonio_> default theme is changed and contactlist background is there too
<Tonio_> that's normal :)
<Riddell> groovy, can you put that on the Herd 4 page?
<Tonio_> sure
* Tonio_ goes bying cigarettes, will do that in a few minutes :
<Tm_T> http://www.tm-travolta.net/shots/current.png
<Tm_T> Tidam...
<Riddell> aw man, I thought they'd gone all civilized and banned smoking in france
<Tonio_> Riddell: it is banned in public, yes, not at home hehe :)
<Tm_T> Riddell: They
<Tm_T> hmh
<_StefanS_> Tm_T: cool background !
<Tm_T> They're french, what did you expect?
<Tonio_> I'm sick of that way to forbit everything....
<Riddell> Tm_T: now that looks different
<Tonio_> don't smoke, don't drink, don't phone cellphones are dangerous
<Tonio_> don't play video games, that's dangerous for your mind
<Tonio_> do NOTHING !
<Tm_T> Riddell: Hmm, and that's how my desktop looks when I move back towards "kde default"
<Tonio_> you'll be bored all your life and die happy.....
<Tonio_> I agree non-smokers are prior, that's normal, but forbidding everything makes me sh...
<Riddell> uh oh, Tonio's turned into a Daily Mail reader
<Tm_T> Can't hate Oxygen icons & colours <3
<Tonio_> Riddell: I think I should read daily mail then :)
<mhb> morning all
<Riddell> kopete has an option to hide the scrollbar on the contacts list.  that's so KDE
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes that's ridiculous....
<Tm_T> Riddell: :)
<Tm_T> I never liked scrollbar in contactlist.
<mhb> me neither
<Tm_T> And my contactlist has bigger pictures than yours!
<mhb> has anyone experienced KMail trouble lately?
<Tm_T> I have.
<Tm_T> Stupid MDN stuff I can't get off.
<mhb> hmm, mine can't even check for new mail
<Tm_T> Ouch.
<mhb> it says "no new messages" even though it hasn't checked at all
<praetor> Riddell: is there going to be new entries in the meta-release file for kubuntu, or will the same upgrader tool work for both ubuntu and kubuntu, based on the cmd line flag passed to it?
<_StefanS_> praetor: have you tested the latest logout ?
<_StefanS_> praetor: you had some problems with it, right ?
<Riddell> praetor: the same tool will work for both
<Riddell> praetor: what I'm not sure about is the release notes
<praetor> _StefanS_: not I, i'm still capped for another 6 days
<_StefanS_> praetor: oka
<Tonio_> stupid question but how can we upload images to the wiki ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm adding the stuff in with screenshots, but I don't find the upload image function :)
<Tonio_> may sounds stupid but I really can't find that....
<Jucato> Tonio_: not sure if this helps: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/HelpOnLinking
<Riddell> Tonio_: I've never worked that out, I just enter a URL
<Tonio_> Riddell: ah.... the source code looks like it uses internal images
<Tonio_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyFawn/Herd4/Kubuntu?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=smadept-software-properties.png
<Tonio_> probably changed when you submit the page then....
<Jucato> Herd 4 is out tomorrow/later?
<Tonio_> Jucato: I think today....
<Jucato> ah
<Tonio_> Riddell: did you had those images to the page ?
* Jucato considers upgrading already
<Tonio_> it seems like they are attached to the page, I'd like to do the same... looks possible but undocumented...
<Tonio_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyFawn/Herd4/Kubuntu?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=kicker-layout.png
<Tonio_> Jucato: how the hell does that come into the page ?
<Jucato> heh I don't know either... nixternal would probably know best
<Tonio_> :'( I hate when I can't find easy things like this
<Jucato> Tonio_: not entirely your fault though... if you can't find instructions for it... then it's a documentation problem :)
* Jucato glances at nixternal...
<Tonio_> Jucato: please :)
<Tonio_> nixternal: ping ?
<Jucato> 4:32 AM...
<Tonio_> Jucato: err, true :) that'll wait for nixternal then :) herd4 will not be out that soon, so no pb ;)
<Jucato> hehe
<Riddell> ooh, basket 1.0 got in
<sebas> What's manchicken's email?
<Riddell> manchicken@notsosoft. net
<sebas> Riddell: Thanks
* Hobbsee pokes Jucato 
* Jucato deflates due to Hobbsee's poking
<Hobbsee> oh dear
<Hobbsee> seen -ops yet?  :)
<Jucato> gonna read the backlog :)
<Jucato> oh, and congrats :)
<Hobbsee> thanks :)
<Jucato> hm.. anything else I should know about? easily got lost between your ML reply and SeveasCOOTIES :)
<Hobbsee> haha
<Jucato> Hobbsee: btw, regarding basket 1.0
<Hobbsee> Jucato: hrm? it synced, i saw
<Jucato> I compiled it from source on Edgy. The funny thing is that it's automatically added to Kontact. But you can't see it in Select Components
* Hobbsee could
<Hobbsee> at the bottom
<Hobbsee> oh, dunno about compiling it form source though
<Tonio_> Riddell: you seem to be in love with basket aren't you ? :)
<Hobbsee> if you didnt have kdepim-dev installed
* Hobbsee loves basket
<Jucato> Hobbsee: KDE 3.5.6?
<Riddell> Tonio_: I've never used it
<Jucato> ah maybe an update Kontact? I asked in #kontact. iirc someone said it's a known issue... oh well :)
<Riddell> Hobbsee: are you taking care of the packages fabo e-mailed about?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i'd have to double check which they were.  i'm helping to, yes
<Jucato> Hobbsee: oh scratch that... a restart seem to make everything work now... bah
<Hobbsee> Jucato: heh
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay, sorry for the stupid comment then ;)
<Jucato> Tonio_: Hobbsee's the one that's in love with baskets :)
<praetor> Riddell: neat, I see you filled in launchDistUpdater() hehe, I was just about to
<Hobbsee> Jucato: :P
<Riddell> praetor: we should be almost ready for testing too
<praetor> Riddell: excellent. uncapped on the 21st so 6 days
* Hobbsee wonders if there's any reason why libgpod-dev doesnt seem to be a build-dep of amarok
<dinosaur-rus> hi
<Riddell> Hobbsee: I'm sure it is
<Hobbsee> oh, it is.  twice
<Riddell> yes :)
<Hobbsee> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amarok/+bug/85329
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 85329 in amarok "amarok_1.4.5-0ubuntu4 need libgpod 0.4.2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
* Hobbsee wonders why
* Hobbsee versions it
<Hobbsee> has anyone uploaded my new version yet?
<dinosaur-rus> _StefanS_: this morning Hobbsee said your fix for logout screen won't be available because things got frozen :)
<Hobbsee> dinosaur-rus: things are still frozen.  see #ubuntu-devel, and the lack of release announcement
<Hobbsee> dinosaur-rus: no matter what you say, you cant shove that through.
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: debdiff updated, for when you want to upload
<_StefanS_> Hobbsee: Tonio_ uploaded it last night
<Hobbsee> _StefanS_: where "it" is?
<_StefanS_> Hobbsee: I might have downloaded it from Tonio_'s repository though..
<_StefanS_> Hobbsee: what do you mean by that sentence ? :)
<_StefanS_> Where is that where "it", though "it" was ... just a cryptic
<Hobbsee> [23:26]  <_StefanS_> Hobbsee: Tonio_ uploaded it last night  <-- amarok, or your changes
<Hobbsee> ?
<_StefanS_> Hobbsee: updated ksmserver
<Hobbsee> right
<_StefanS_> Hobbsee: I was told it could be added after thursday
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: new version is up, at the same address, for you ot upload
<Hobbsee> _StefanS_: yep.  that's correct
<_StefanS_> dinosaur-rus: it will be available after this thursday
<_StefanS_> Hobbsee: I'm talking about my changes ofcourse
<Hobbsee> _StefanS_: gotcha :)
<_StefanS_> :D
<_StefanS_> sorry for mixing stuff up
<Hobbsee> it's fine
* Hobbsee pokes imbrandon 
<Jucato> is he still alive? :)
<dinosaur-rus> _StefanS_: ok, I'm waiting ;)
<Hobbsee> Jucato: yes, he was just in -motu
<_StefanS_> dinosaur-rus: it works great though.. you could try it out now from Tonio_'s repos
<Jucato> Hobbsee: oh glad to hear that :)
* Jucato misses imbrandon...
<_StefanS_> dinosaur-rus: look at the pm
<dinosaur-rus> _StefanS_: pm?
<_StefanS_> dinosaur-rus: thats a private message...
<dinosaur-rus> _StefanS_: I know what is "pm", just I didn't receive any private messages... :/
<_StefanS_> dinosaur-rus: you should
<dinosaur-rus> _StefanS_: nothing... :/
<_StefanS_> dinosaur-rus: what about now
<dinosaur-rus> _StefanS_: still nothing... try again (I've changed some settings)
<Hobbsee> _StefanS_: you registered?
<Hobbsee> oh, you are identified
* Hobbsee wonders if dinosaur-rus is just missing hte extra tab in gaim
<dinosaur-rus> Hobbsee: that was due to privacy settings :) now it's ok
<_StefanS_> Hobbsee: on the phone
<Hobbsee> ah
<_StefanS_> Hobbsee: I'm registered
<Hobbsee> _StefanS_: yes, saw that, eventually
<_StefanS_> ok
* Hobbsee is a little slow tonight, it seems :P
<Hobbsee> woke up a fair bit, when work went crazy...but still...
<_StefanS_> Hobbsee: so its at night in au ?
<_StefanS_> Hobbsee: dont know the difference between dk and au
<_StefanS_> Hobbsee: time difference
<Tonio_> Riddell: I notice that your launchpad integration for rosetta package has an issue...
<Tonio_> Riddell: example : https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/feisty/+sources/konversation/+translate
<Tonio_> it links to that, shouldn't that be https://translations.launchpad.net/konversation/+translations instead ?
<Hobbsee> _StefanS_: yeah, midnight
<Riddell> Tonio_: hmm, that should be controlled by the launchpad-intergration tools
<Tonio_> Riddell: well the point is that I always do on a bad page ;) not good !
<Tonio_> Riddell: maybe launchpad-integration needs fixing...
<dinosaur-rus> sorry, gaim's crazyness :)
<Lure> mhb: re kmail issues> this may be related to recent network status patchaes - do you use knetworkmanager and have networkstatus package installed?
<Tonio_> hum kdeprint errors again....
<Tonio_> it complains my pdd file is invalid.... no issue with localhost:631
<mhb> Lure: knetworkmanager is on here, but it doesn't work with my wlan iface sadly
<mhb> (even Ubuntu's manager doesn't)
<_StefanS_> mhb: could you please test the new logout ?
<Lure> mhb: that might be it - maybe it gives wrong status to networkstatus
<Lure> mhb: does doing manual mail check work at least?
<_StefanS_> mhb: just add Tonio_'s repos, and update
<mhb> _StefanS_: okay, will do
<nixternal> Tonio_: pong?
<Tonio_> nixternal: hi ;)
<mhb> Lure: manual as in?
<Tonio_> nixternal: I wondered how do you attach images to a wikipage ?
<Lure> mhb: click the toolbar icon (i.e. not interval check)
<mhb> Lure: no, that fails too
<nixternal> [http://url/to/big/image http://url/to/small/image] 
<mhb> Lure: just says "No new messages" in a second, without even checking
<Lure> Tonio_: you just write attachement:<name> and then you can upload
<Lure> mhb: that is probably it...
<mhb> Lure: but it seems to work when knetworkmanager is off
<Riddell> hmm, I just did an alternate install which sets up /etc/network/interfaces so network manager doesn't get used, and KDE doesn't want to connect to any website
<mhb> Lure: so I guess that's it
<mhb> _StefanS_: what are Tonio_ 's repos, btw.? :o)
<Lure> mhb: what does "dcop kded networkstatus status pop.mailhost.com" return (replace with your mail hostname)
<Tonio_> mhb: http://ubuntu.tonio.homelinux.org
<mhb> thanks Tonio_ :o)
<_StefanS_> mhb: deb http://ubuntu.tonio.homelinux.org/ feisty main
<mhb> Lure: "1" when knetworkmanager is off, "6" when on
<_StefanS_> by the way, if anyone needs some webspace, I have 1gb to spare... I can provide web/filemanager, unfortunately no ftp access
<Lure> mhb: I get 8 here...
<mhb> Lure: not sure what that means, though
<Lure> mhb: 6 is for diconnected (afair)
<Lure> mhb: I will try to look into this later this evening... For the time being you may try to disbale networkstatus service in kded
<Lure> mhb: this should get you back old behaviour
<Tonio_> hum, kdeprint really doesn't accept providing a pdd file manually.... even when it works, there is no way to get the driver's infos...
<mhb> _StefanS_: it works
<_StefanS_> mhb: goody
<mhb> _StefanS_: is there any difference from the last one?
<Lure> mhb: does keyboard key work for selection action?
<_StefanS_> mhb: well a few.. tab and cursor movement works, sizing should be fixed
<mhb> Lure: yup
<_StefanS_> mhb: and a few other things
<mhb> works nicely
<Lure> _StefanS_: great work! looking forward to try it myself ;-)
<mhb> I dislike the logout and restart icons, though
<mhb> they seem to be resized too much
<_StefanS_> mhb: talk to kwwii and Riddell and Tonio_ and whoever to change that :D
<Lure> mhb: use oxygen ;-)
<_StefanS_> Lure: are the oxygen icons available somewhere, or are you joking ? :)
<Riddell> only log out is resized, we'll change that one
<Riddell> oxygen isn't available for use
<Lure> _StefanS_: from kde svn - there is script to build the icon theme
<mhb> Lure: I would, but I should be testing the stuff people see when using Kubuntu :o)
<_StefanS_> Lure: could you throw a screenshot ?
<Lure> Riddell: it is avaialbale for use, but not for distributing
<_StefanS_> Lure: like to see it
<Riddell> Lure: well yes, I ment use in Kubuntu
<Lure> _StefanS_: hibernate/suspend are still ugly
<mhb> Riddell: hmm ... if you take a look at those icons you'll see a black line at the border of the Restart one
<mhb> Riddell: at least I see tht
<Riddell> mhb: I can't see that
<mhb> I'll post a screenshot then
<mhb> http://img247.imageshack.us/img247/7514/logoutdetailrf4.png
<mhb> actually all of the icons look resized to me
<_StefanS_> mhb: whats the size of your desktop icons ?
<mhb> I could be wrong, though
<Lure> _StefanS_: http://lure.lu.funpic.de/tmp/Logout.png
<_StefanS_> mhb: i use 48x48
<_StefanS_> Lure: yes I see..
<_StefanS_> Lure: however that other icons look really cool
<mhb> _StefanS_: 64, which is not default, I know
<mhb> Lure: the oxygen ones look much cooler than the crystal ones :o)
<mhb> I like them too
<_StefanS_> mhb: that is why... I don't think the regular icon scheme in kubuntu has 96x96
<_StefanS_> mhb: I think it does a fallback and then scales 48x48 upwards
<Lure> mhb: we just need to ask nuno or kwwii to add suspend & hibernate to oxygen soon ;-)
<mhb> Lure: the only trouble is that the same icon is used for "reload page" and "restart computer"
<_StefanS_> Lure: where in the svn tree are those icons ?
<mhb> Lure: because the "back" "forward" and "reload" icons all look consistently
<Lure> mhb: I think this is beacuse _StefanS_ uses reload for restart ;-)
<mhb> Lure: actually KDE does :(
<_StefanS_> yep I do
<mhb> the former dialogue did that too
<Lure> _StefanS_: /trunk/playground/artwork/Oxygen
<mhb> _StefanS_: trunk/playground/artwork/Oxygen
<mhb> :o)
<_StefanS_> thnx
<mhb> _StefanS_: by the way - is your shutdown dialog translatable?
<mhb> _StefanS_: just making sure :o)
<_StefanS_> mhb: yes
<mhb> great
<_StefanS_> ofcourse ;)
<mhb> now only if they opened Feisty translations
<_StefanS_> mhb: talked to tonio about that coz he was complaining it didn't work in his inferior language ;O
<Lure> _StefanS_: just do "cd Oxygen/theme/svg ; ../../utils/generate_oxy_theme.sh"
<Tm_T> Uff.
<Lure> _StefanS_: you need inkscape and imagemagick installed (afair)
<Tm_T> I never run those scripts like that.
<_StefanS_> Lure: oka.. I think i have
<Lure> Tm_T: ?
<Tm_T> Ofcourse you should edit them to fit to your needs. :)
* _StefanS_ wonders how the hell Lure found those icons in the first place
<Lure> Tm_T: I do not edit them at all
<Tm_T> Lure: I do, for a good reason.
<Lure> _StefanS_: kwwii and nuno (two oxygen authors) are good friends of kubuntu ;-)
<Tm_T> _StefanS_: Found what?
<nixternal> Hobbsee: Congratulations! YAY!!! \o/
<_StefanS_> Lure: sweet
<Hobbsee> nixternal: :)
* mhb must have missed something
<mhb> Hobbsee: what's the news I forgot about? :o)
<_StefanS_> Lure: how did you check up those icons specifically ?
<Lure> _StefanS_: check up?
<_StefanS_> sorry check out ;D
* _StefanS_ is still tired
<Tm_T> ?
<Lure> _StefanS_: http://developer.kde.org/source/anonsvn.html
<Lure> _StefanS_: svn co svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk/playground/artwork/Oxygen
<Hobbsee> mhb: ljl and i got announced as the new people for the irc council
<_StefanS_> thanks
<_StefanS_> Lure: I figured it out hehe
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: Yay!
<mhb> Hobbsee: congratulations then
<Hobbsee> :)
<Riddell> _StefanS_: note that there's no free licence on those icons yet
<_StefanS_> noted
<_StefanS_> just curious to test them
* dinosaur-rus tries to guess how much time will pass until nvidia-glx gets updated for 2.6.20-8 kernel
* _StefanS_ wonders why latest fglrx is not yet part of ubuntu
<Lure> Riddell: COPYING is very clear anyhow...
<seele> Hobbsee: kwii let me in on the problem, i told him id think about it
<seele> Hobbsee: the order has been something of a lot of discussion over the years
<Hobbsee> seele: right, yep
* Hobbsee saw the log
<Jucato> nixternal: Tonio_ was looking for help earlier about how to upload images to the wiki
<Jucato> nixternal: btw, moin! :)
<nixternal> moin moin
<nixternal> Jucato: already hit him up :)
<Tonio_> nixternal: well when I look at your herd4 page, urls for images are like this :
<Tonio_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyFawn/Herd4/Kubuntu?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=adept-debconf.png
<Tonio_> the point is not how to make a link, I know that, but how do you upload the image ;)
<Jucato> Tonio_: btw, was the joined Reload/Stop button added in Kubuntu's KDE 3.5.6 only?
<nixternal> when you are on the page you want to upload an image, in the drop down box up top, select attachments
<Tonio_> nixternal: I couldn't find this one, let me check...
<nixternal> you damn programmers can code the world, yet you can add an attachment to a simple wiki page :D
<nixternal> arg
<gnomefreak> lol
<nixternal> s/can add/can't add
* gnomefreak cant addd pic to wiki either :(
<nixternal> I guess after reading countless help pages
<Tonio_> nixternal: I may be blind but I can't find it
<_StefanS_> nice icons indeed :)
<Tonio_> where the hell is it ?
<nixternal> Tonio_: are you logged in?
<Tonio_> nixternal: of course...
<_StefanS_> Lure: going to real cool those icons :)
<_StefanS_> Lure: to be
<nixternal> Show Parent     Edit     Show Changes    Get Info     Unsubscribe       More
<nixternal> err
<nixternal> More Actions:
<nixternal> it is under the More Actions: dropdown
<Tonio_> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
<Tonio_> that's hidden.... why isn't there an action button on the edit page ? that's stupid, really...
<gnomefreak> oh sweet
<nixternal> hehe, yes it is
<gnomefreak> when was that added?
<nixternal> gnomefreak: 2+ years ago :)
<Tonio_> nixternal: the kicker layout isn't exact, there is 4 pannels by default :)
<gnomefreak> never noticed it before
<nixternal> ahh, well whoever posted the image left a note saying 2
<Tonio_> nixternal: it was supposed to be but we finally let 4
<Tonio_> mostly because I couldn't find a way to change to 2 hehe :)
<nixternal> I will admit the structure of our wiki is bad, and the help isn't there. I just filed a bug to get this cleaned up, updated, and fixed
<nixternal> ahh
<nixternal> haha
<Tonio_> so we need a new screenshot from the livecd
<nixternal> I have that here
<nixternal> let me get that and update that page then
<Tonio_> nixternal: how do you do the small snapshots with shadow ?
<mhb> adept_manager's Manage Repositories doesn't work yet, but you most probably know that
<Tonio_> I'd like to do clean, so same way as you :)
<dinosaur-rus> _StefanS_: I've read that ATI Linux drivers for R480 and newer chips are open-source :)
<_StefanS_> dinosaur-rus: err where ? :)
<_StefanS_> dinosaur-rus: I have a FireGL v5200/256mb and that is still blobbed
<nixternal> Tonio_: Gimp. I resize the big shot down to 250px wide, Script-fu drop shaddow, then settings are 4, 4, 8, and 50%. Then I add a white background, then merge all layers (Ctrl+M Enter), resize it back to 250px wide to keep everything the same
<Tonio_> nixternal: :'(
<dinosaur-rus> _StefanS_: from http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ATI_Technologies#Operating_system_drivers : "ATI currently provides proprietary drivers for Microsoft Windows XP, Mac OS X, and Linux. Linux users have the option of both the old proprietary (R200 and above) and new open source (R480 and below) drivers."
<gnomefreak> how close are we to herd4 release?
<_StefanS_> dinosaur-rus: Well above R480, which I think is Radeon 9600, it still binary all the way
<_StefanS_> it/its
<Tonio_> dinosaur-rus: hum, ATI going to opensource ? very, very astonishing :)
<dinosaur-rus> _StefanS_: R480 is Radeon X850
<_StefanS_> dinosaur-rus: well then its without 3d ..
<_StefanS_> dinosaur-rus: because they are hanging very much onto that for competitive advantages
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: that explains :)
<_StefanS_> radeonfb sucks ass
<dinosaur-rus> _StefanS_: 3D graphics accelerator without 3D? :))
<_StefanS_> dinosaur-rus: yes.. cpu does the 3d with opensource drivers
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: which is stupid since before the driver gets analysed, 2 new generations would be out
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: yea
<Tonio_> intel published the centrino specs, that didn't cause them any issue to what I know...
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: have you heard that intel wants to complete nvidia and ati now ?
<Tonio_> with very high quality video chips ?
<_StefanS_> ati sucks I think... and why the heck can't they add AIGLX (pixmap_from_whateever) like nvidia did long time ago
<Tonio_> by chance, I hope they'll continue to publish the specs, that would be great for linux
<_StefanS_> yea I heard... donno how good their gfx will be
<_StefanS_> they're somewhat behind on that are
<_StefanS_> area
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: good chips on motherboards means death of graphic cards
<jdong> the GMA X3000 seems promising
<Tonio_> has it did with networkcards or soundblaster cards a few years ago
<jdong> guess we'll have to wait till Santa Rosa next month to see it happen.
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: yes... but when the market starts to get tough I bet intel will close their specs
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: so ati and nvidia won't get too much help
<_StefanS_> its all about the money
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: hum not sure, they didn't with the centrino even if they lead the market
<Tonio_> amd could have stollen this.... same problem
<_StefanS_> hmm well yes
<_StefanS_> gotta go and grab the new linux format
<_StefanS_> cu later
<Tonio_> cu
<Tonio_> OMG ! new french tv channel : nolifetv
<Tonio_> designed to geeks...
* Tonio_ is shame to be french sometimes
<nixternal> Tonio_: err, what is the name of that Kopete theme again?
* Jucato is out of the loop regarding the changes in Kopete for feisty...
<nixternal> Tonio_: nevermind, I grep the logs :)
<nixternal> Tonio_: added the Kopete theme and the Konqi Flash images and content :)
<nixternal> alrighty, firing up vmware to get a new kicker screeny
<Tonio_> nixternal: the name ?
<Tonio_> nixternal: [15:14]  <Tonio_> new section for kopete new design, with Contact List Theme and TotallyClear as the default theme.
<Jucato> Tonio_: a themeable contact list in Kopete :O
<Tonio_> Jucato: yeah that's a patch I've found on kde-apps ;)
<Jucato> heh I should have known. the kde-apps king :)
* Jucato should probably make it a hobbit to browse kde-apps too
<Jucato> bah!
<Jucato> s/hobbit/habit/
<Tm_T> Tonio_: TotallyClear?
<Tonio_> Tm_T: yes
<Tm_T> Any pic of that?
<Tm_T> Can't remember seen that ever.
<Tm_T> Tonio_: Nvm, I see it's in Feisty.
<Tm_T> Hmm, why new style?!
<Tm_T> Who's been doing this?
<Jucato> is it this Kopete patch? Kopete Reloading Kit: http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=49765&PHPSESSID=1ed72826345514284719837e061d2954
<Tm_T> Jucato: Yes.
<Tonio_> Jucato: yup
<Jucato> ah kool
* Jucato tries on Edgy :P
<Tm_T> Tonio_: Who's been doing this "TotallyClear" ?
<Tonio_> Tm_T: I don't know... it's on kde-look
<Jucato> Tm_T: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=40874&PHPSESSID=d0270853285583ef2d430fe17364d742
<Jucato> TotallyClear
<Tm_T> Tonio_: Well, it doesn't need to be separate style.
<Tonio_> Tm_T: you mean ?
<Tm_T> IIRC that's only modified css, so it's variation.
<Tm_T> Why not use variation capability?
<Tonio_> Tm_T: not only, well it is a separate style on kde-look, so I installed it this way
* Jucato steps back a bit...
<Tonio_> Tm_T: mail the guy who did it :)
<Tm_T> Tonio_: I'm pretty sure all those differences is made / can be made by variation.
<Tm_T> An yes I will. :)
<nixternal> Tonio_: alrighty, that page is complete. I will be heading to school shortly, so Riddell if the release occurs before 23:00, you can just wipe the top warning off of the Herd 4 page
<nixternal> I have updated the images, and the Kicker image I cropped to prevent side-to-side scrolling to view the new layout
<crimsun> want me to proof?
<nixternal> crimsun: sure go ahead
<crimsun> nixternal: url?
<Jucato> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyFawn/Herd4/Kubuntu
<Tonio_> nixternal: many thanks :)
<_StefanS_> anyone know some cool gadgets ? .. I thought about buying a mini pc for running linux
<crimsun> nixternal: proofed/corrected.
<nixternal> thanks, to school I go...yay!
<Tonio_> Riddell: did you remove digikam from the seeds ?
<Tonio_> apt-cache show kubuntu-desktop | grep digikam
<Tonio_> gives me nothing
<bddebian> Heya
<Tonio_> argh removed by pitti...
<Tonio_> * Removed digikam from desktop-i386
<Tonio_> what the hell ?
<Tonio_> keep space on the cd.....
<Tonio_> honnestly we ship with 60 MB of WINDOWS apps and we remove digikam
<Tonio_> I don't understand.......
<Tonio_> for windows apps, there is the opencd
<Tonio_> Riddell: honnestly, are we going to block the kubuntu development to ship windows ?
<Tonio_> I can't understand we favor windows apps to linux ones on the cd when there is not enough space........
<Tonio_> doesn't make sense !
<mhb> I kind of agree with you
<Tonio_> damn windows apps are optional, if we don't have enough space, we should remove them
<Tonio_> I prefer to remove windows apps than linux ones !
<Tonio_> and ship with new apps like twinkle...
<Tm_T> Well, Firefox in CD is already outdated most of the time.
<Tm_T> So drop it.
<Tonio_> those who want free windows apps on a cd can use the opencd
<mhb> the only app for windows I would like there is a GRUB reinstallation one
* Tm_T thinks offering download link is enough.
<Tonio_> we can't ship digikam, digikamplugins, twinkle because of this
<Tonio_> at least for the i386 cd, I know the problem is different for amd64
<Tonio_> damn, what is kubuntu a linux distro or a software cd for windows ? !
<mhb> calm down, man :o)
<Tonio_> mhb: sorry but appart from internet I'm having a bad day, that explains :)
<mhb> surely it can be discussed at a meeting or when other important devs are around
* Jucato pats Tonio_ on the back... 
* Tonio_ hugs Jucato
<Jucato> :)
<Tonio_> I agree that needs to be discussed, but honnestly, who already used the kubuntu cd to install windows apps ?
<Jucato> I'm sure things can be worked out later :)
<Tonio_> Jucato: well I know I'm a bit hard on that point, bue when I see all the things we cannot ship because of those windows apps, I'm getting mad...
<Tonio_> no digikam or plugins, languages packs missing, twinkle etc...
<Jucato> Tonio_: heh I agree with you. I hope Riddell agrees too :)
<dinosaur-rus> Tonio_: 60 megabytes of Windows apps on Kubuntu CD??? O_o
<fabo> Riddell: is it important to have last krusader in feisty ?
<dinosaur-rus> fabo: I'm not Riddell, but why not?
<fabo> Tonio_: and others comments ?
<fabo> krusader 1.80.0-beta1 fixes more than 40 bugs ;)
<Tonio_> fabo: well lots of people are fan of krusader, so if a new version is out, would be nice to have it I think...
<fabo> and siretart asks if krusader is important for kubuntu ...
<fabo> i would say: yes :)
<Tonio_> it is for kde in general even if we don't ship it
<dinosaur-rus> Tonio_: what Windows apps take 60MB of Kubuntu CD?
<Tonio_> dinosaur-rus: all the apps that we ship with it (firefox, thinderbird etc...)
<Tonio_> the cd has an autostart on windows to provide free softwares
<dinosaur-rus> Tonio_: what are they doing there?
<Tonio_> dinosaur-rus: that's the good question :)
<dinosaur-rus> Tonio_: why not remove at least part of them?
<Tonio_> dinosaur-rus: it is an option in fact to promote free software on windows etc...
<fabo> or provide a repo for win apps
<Tonio_> that's cool but has to stay an "option"
<Tonio_> and we are currently handicaping kubuntu to ship them
<Tonio_> that drives me nuts...
<dinosaur-rus> Tonio_: but GRUB reinstallation tool would be nice :)
<mhb> dinosaur-rus: yeah, if we had one
<raphink> I totally agree with Tonio_
<raphink> it would be nice to maybe give up the openCD together with the Kubuntu CD
<raphink> but it's not our goal to distribute open-source software for Windows
<raphink> and these apps the first things I removed in the Ichthux CD actually
<Tonio_> bah as long as we have freespace, I don't mind
<dinosaur-rus> Tonio_: I like Windows (don't kill me :) ), but remove all unimportant Windows stuff from Kubuntu CD!
<raphink> I think I already expressed it and I can't understand that the quality of variety of software provided in Kubuntu might be lowered because of software made for a proprietary platform
<raphink> dinosaur-rus: I would say remove ALL Windows sfutt
<raphink> stuff
<raphink> I don't see a reason to have them
<Tonio_> raphink: the big thing is that we are shiping with 2 mail clients
<Tonio_> kdepim and thunderbird
<raphink> why that?
<raphink> kubuntu is currently a reference in the way it sticks on KDE apps
<dinosaur-rus> Tonio_: Kubuntu CD must contain Kubuntu stuff, not Windows one
<dinosaur-rus> raphink: some things like GRUB repair tool (if it exists) would be nice
<Tonio_> removing one of those could help keeping digikam
<Tonio_> which is a pure must have on a kde desktop distro
<sebas> Who decides which Windows apps are shipped with the Kubuntu CD?
<mhb> Tonio_: we ship Thunderbird for Kubuntu?
<Tonio_> mhb: as a window app yes
<Tonio_> and who the hell will use speedcrunch on windows ? 4MB for this ?
<mhb> Tonio_: I guess we would ship kmail if it was windows-ready (but that's not the point, I know)
<Tonio_> mhb: we ship it too :)
<Tonio_> thunderbird AND kdepim (aka kmail)
<dinosaur-rus> http://www.geocities.com/lode_leroy/grubinstall
<Tonio_> http://grub4dos.sourceforge.net/
<Tonio_> sebas: I don't know
<Tonio_> sebas: all I know is that kdepim for windows is higly experimental
<Tonio_> sebas: I even wonder if it works....
<sebas> It's not something we want to ship anyway.
<sebas> I mean, current KDEPIM is even broken on X11
<Tonio_> sebas: and how about kexi, is it working nicelly on windows ?
<sebas> No idea.
<sebas> Is it KDE4-based?
<sebas> Then: No.
<Tonio_> sebas: no it's the kde3 one
<sebas> I have no idea about that.
<sebas> I'd question if it makes sense to ship Windows applications, though.
<Tonio_> sebas: means that we are loosing 23 MB for something that is not really usable...
<sebas> A nice article on what Kubuntu is, with screenshots, installation notes and so on would be much more useful.
<Tonio_> sebas: well my feeling is that it is a good option
<Tonio_> he we have space for this
<sebas> That said, I never put a Kubuntu CD into a WIndows system (well, not without immediately booting it).
<Tonio_> but as we are running out of space, that's the first thing to be removed
<Tonio_> that's obvious
<sebas> I've gotta boot a new kernel.
<Tonio_> sebas: should we propose this for the next kubuntu-meeting ?
<raphink> that would be nice
<mhb> +1
<yuriy> herd 4 out?
<sebas> Tonio_: Yes.
#kubuntu-devel 2007-02-16
<Tonio_> imbrandon: ping ?
* Hobbsee waves
<imbrandon> Tonio_, pong
<imbrandon> i'm headed to sleep in about 5 minutes hehe
<Tonio_> hey Hobbsee ;)
<Hobbsee> hey Tonio_ :)
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: so i shouldnt bug you at the moment?  :P
<imbrandon> hehe
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, bug me in a few hours
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: :)
<kwwii> howdy all
<Hobbsee> hey kwwii :)
<kwwii> hi imbrandon, Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> kwwii: how's the feisty artwork going?
<kwwii> Hobbsee: I am a busy bee
<Hobbsee> kwwii: ahhh, okay
<jjesse> evening :)
<Hobbsee> kwwii: i'd suspected as much, when i'd heard none of it
<Hobbsee> hey jjesse!
<kwwii> lol
<Hobbsee> jjesse: are you using irc at work, btw?
<kwwii> Hobbsee: half way done with Ubuntu
<jjesse> Hobbsee: nope, can't connect @ the client i'm working at
<jjesse> though that job is done next week
<jjesse> could an evening be any better, working on kubuntu, listening to the complete soundtrack to les miserables and drinking good wine?
<Hobbsee> kwwii: nice :)
<imbrandon> heya kwwii
<imbrandon> ok i'
<jjesse> hello imbrandon
<imbrandon> m off for a few hours for some sleep
<imbrandon> heya jjesse
<jjesse> night then :)
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, btw stick that amarok fix on aurora and i'll grab it from your home dir tonight when i goto work
<imbrandon> if you want
<imbrandon> ( i seen your email )
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: i think Tonio_'s uploading it - there were more, and i didnt build it on aurora anyway.  debdiff is on buntudot
<Tonio_> imbrandon: will upload it yes, once the archives are opened
<imbrandon> hrm ok let me know when you do i would like to tweak a few more things too on it before final
<imbrandon> anyhow i'm off to sleep
<Tonio_> imbrandon: just a question, what is a "billing address"
<Tonio_> imbrandon: should contain your datas right ?
<imbrandon> no
<imbrandon> yours, where ever the cc is registered to
<imbrandon> or it wont go through
<jjesse> usually only have to fill it ouf that is different then the mailing addres
<imbrandon> jjesse, it is
<jjesse> the form should display that
* jjesse does a lot of registering for hotels and flights online
<Tonio_> imbrandon: okay great :)
<Tonio_> imbrandon: then I can't order that machine :)
<Tonio_> imbrandon: billing infos has to be in the us.... :)
<jjesse> d'oh
<imbrandon> ahh not good
<imbrandon> we'll figure something out tomarrow
<Tonio_> imbrandon: no need, I'l buy another one, too complicated....
<imbrandon> im might be able to buy it then have you send me the money
<imbrandon> hahah ok
<imbrandon> was worth a try
<imbrandon> ok SLEEP !!
<Tonio_> good night :)
<jjesse> does anyone have screenshots of the upgrade process for edgy -> feisty?
<jjesse> nixternal: ping... i'm trying to figure out how/where to tie in your wireless section ot the official ubuntu book
<nixternal> pongerz
<jjesse> nixternal: exactly how to work it in, i don't quite see yet
<nixternal> right around the networking/internet section, or somewhere in the hardware section I would guess
<jjesse> nixternal: i would like to have under system settings -> network and connectivity as i used to mention wireless
<jjesse> nixternal: i don't have a real "hardware" section
<nixternal> hrmm
<nixternal> it could work under there under a subheading for devices or something?
<jjesse> maybe i'll do something like Wireless networking is even furthered improved in Kubuntu 7.04 as will be discuessed later, and create a whole new sub section
<jjesse> ooo time for coffee and the office :) :)
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> holy cow, it is
<jjesse> i love that show
<nixternal> My Name is Earl!
<nixternal> :)
<jjesse> my old co-worker looks/acts exactly like jim from the office
* jjesse loves his dvr
<nixternal> hahahaha
<jjesse> seriously some chick when he was on vacation in florida said "are you jim from the office?"
<jjesse> he laughed
<nixternal> rofl
<hak0> hi
<Riddell> jjesse: http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/
<hak0> i'm trying to rebuild my kubuntu for my i686 , and i was thinking on using apt-build , any sugestions ?
<Riddell> adept[1-7] .png
<Hobbsee> morning Riddell
<kwwii> Riddell: isn't that using the wrong style?
* kwwii ducks
<jjesse> am i the only one w/ a blank system
<jjesse> sorry am i the only one w/ a blank system settings in feisty?
<Hobbsee> jjesse: i cant reproduce, but i've seen bug reports saying that
<jjesse> i wonder if its because its a herd 3 install?
<jjesse> but its completely up-to-date
* Hobbsee wonders why SARAH DISK is not mounted on the desktop
<Hobbsee> oh ,there it is
<Jucato> maybe it wasn't pointy enough to be easily seen...
* Jucato runs and hides
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<dinosaur-rus> hi
<dinosaur-rus> when nvidia-glx package will be updated for 2.6.20-8 kernel?
<GNUro> good morning!
<_StefanS_> hi there
* Hobbsee waves
* Jucato surfs and drowns
<Hobbsee> heh
* Hobbsee rescues Jucato
<Jucato> heh thanks :)
<Jucato> so tomorrow will be universe FF right? no more new packages/features?
<Hobbsee> i dunno
<Hobbsee> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Jucato> heh.. !schedule doesn't have the link to the Feisty schedule anymore
<Jucato> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<Tm_T> Jucato: =
<Hobbsee> Jucato: that's development week 17.  try feb 22
<Jucato> oh lol!
<Jucato> I keep on misreading those....
* Jucato has yet successfuly made a fool of himself again...
* Jucato > /dev/null
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> dont worry
<Tonio_> hi ;)
* Tonio_ is in a good mood today..... sorry for yesterday, I was horrible
<Hobbsee> heya Tonio_!!!
* Hobbsee doesnt remember Tonio_ being horrible yesterday
* Hobbsee may not have been online and watching yesterday though.
<Jucato> I think you weren't around anymore by that time Hobbsee
<Jucato> hi Tonio_! glad to see things better for you now :D
<Hobbsee> Jucato: ahh
<Jucato> did you get any answer to your "questions", btw?
<Tonio_> well I still beleive we are taking bad decisions, but I shouldn't have flamme the channel like this....
<Tonio_> Jucato: no that'll be debatted next meeting, I assume
* Hobbsee goes to look up what it was
* Jucato wonders when that will be...
<Tonio_> Jucato: no I'm in a good mood today simply because I've just bought a new laptop :)
* Jucato had the fire extinguisher ready last night anyway :D
<Hobbsee> woo!
<Tonio_> my yesterday personnal issues are still there
<Jucato> woot woot!
<Tonio_> but those are sweeter with a new computer :)
<Jucato> rawr!! everybody's getting new stuff except me!
<Jucato> new computers, new babies..
<Jucato> :(
<Tonio_> I bought a macbook pro
<Tonio_> I wanted a thinkpad, but the US price is 1700$
* Hobbsee wants a new USB disk
<Jucato> whoa? just when Ubuntu's going to drop "official" PPC support?
<Tonio_> the price for the same machine in france is : 4000
<Jucato> oh bah.. stupid me
<Tonio_> that's a joke !
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: ouch.
<Hobbsee> yep
<Jucato> O.O
<Tonio_> as a friend of mine said : "open your ass, IBM is coming..."
<Tonio_> sorry for this.....
<Jucato> lol
<Tm_T> Tonio_: My friend ordered IBM laptop from Germany, here it's over 1100  and he paid less than 500 
<Tonio_> Tm_T: how so ?
<Tm_T> Or was it HP, can't remember.
<Tm_T> Tonio_: No idea, some stuff just cost more here. (small markets)
<Tonio_> well hp is more expensive in europe, but the difference isn't that ridiculous....
<Tm_T> One city might have more people than whole Finland. =)
<Tonio_> the point is that for a very good machine, apple is probably the less expensive
<Hobbsee> oh.  found Tonio_ ranting :)
<Tonio_> honnestly, compare to even dell, apple is cheeper.....
<Tonio_> for the same config of course
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: we dont ship thunderbird for linux on kubuntu, btw.
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: no but we ship the windows version
<Jucato> Hobbsee: we do, but for win32 iirc
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: indeed.
* Hobbsee has used it once...maybe twice...
<Tonio_> the point that drives me nuts is okay I can understand for thunderbird and firefox
<Hobbsee> then updated, as the apps has been out of date
<Tonio_> but why are we loosing 4 megs for speedcrunch ?
<Hobbsee> Jucato: note the "for linux" in there :)
<Tonio_> and kdepim is UNUSABLE on windows
<Tonio_> crashes every 3 seconds
<Hobbsee> nice!
<Jucato> Hobbsee: see? told you I keep on *not* reading things...
<Hobbsee> Jucato: hehe
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: and well in my opinion, providing windows apps is nice
<Tonio_> BUT has to stand as an option
* Jucato gasps at speedcrunch...
<Hobbsee> Jucato: i keep on not seeing things.  the boss told me about where some specific stuff was.  i listened, forgot, then couldnt find them anywhere.
<Tonio_> as we are running out of space
<Hobbsee> Jucato: what about it?
<Tonio_> I can't understand that we removed digikam from the cd instead of windows apps
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: true. where's the output of what's on the seeds, and is taking up the space?
<Jucato> Hobbsee: er.. I meant "speedcurnch for windows"
<Tonio_> I went mad when I so this....
<Hobbsee> Jucato: ah,   yes
<Tonio_> that's ridiculous
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: the opencd is still current, istn it?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: windows apps are 60MB, on every cd
<Hobbsee> yes i realise, i read the backscroll :)
<Tonio_> with this we could had digikam, the digikam plugins, twinkle, more languages packs etc......
<Hobbsee> how big's digikam + related langpacks?
<Tonio_> we are castrating kubuntu to ship windows apps that "almost" nobody will ever use
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: digikam is 4MB
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: http://www.theopencd.org/news/2006/ocd40
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I know.......
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: it still seems current.  interesting @ their comments, though
<Tonio_> we are just castrating kubuntu to do a "small" opencd equivalent, not as good though
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: is it feasible that we could promote opencd on kubuntu.org?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: sebas said the benefit would be better to remove windows apps and include a kubuntu description page with installation instructions for windows users
<Tonio_> I +100000000 this
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: yes.  i saw :)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: answer the question :)
* Hobbsee agrees with you - no point, preaching to the converted
<Tonio_> well I don't blame the windows apps, I just want that to be optionnal
<Tonio_> damn digikam is a pure killer app, we HAVE to have it !
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: you havent answered my question yet.
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: you know that the amd64 cd has lots of problems, missing langs etc.... ?
<Tonio_> it also has the windows apps
<Hobbsee> yes.  seeing your comments
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Tonio_> which is ?
<Hobbsee> [23:35]  <Hobbsee> Tonio_: is it feasible that we could promote opencd on kubuntu.org?
<Hobbsee> *grin*
<Tonio_> hu ? I've been kicked ?
<Hobbsee> was right above "sebas said"
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: yes, to get my point across :)
<Hobbsee> [23:37]  <-- Tonio_ has left this channel (requested by Hobbsee: " now come on, answer my question mate!").
<Hobbsee> btw, it was a remove.  </pedant>
<Tonio_> haha :)
<Tonio_> well I don't know that canonical marketing
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Tonio_> and riddell is offline since yesterday so I don't have his opinion on this
<Tonio_> but yes I think we should promote the opencd that does a very good job, instead of duplicating with something not as good that handicaps kubuntu development
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: what i'm thinking - can we promote opencd on kubuntu.org - say "if you want to try out a whole heap of linux apps, including x,y,z, that are in our default install, then see the open cd at...
<Tonio_> that's my opinion
<Hobbsee> at which point we coudl easily remove the windows apps.
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: exactly, that could feet on the kubuntu presentation page
<Riddell> my opinion is that we give out hundreds of thousands of CDs, a majority of which will be to people who won't change to kubuntu but will be interested if they can start to use Free windows software
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: btw we will have to remove windows apps for a very simple reason :
<Tonio_> feisty+1 will need kdelibs 4.0 AND kdelibs 3.5
<Tonio_> so....... let's just anticipate this
<Hobbsee> ooh, Riddell is here :)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: true.  but we're also giving out a live cd.
* Riddell is always here
<Tonio_> Riddell: ahhhh ;)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: which we didnt used to
<Hobbsee> not when you're asleep, you're not
<Hobbsee> :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: yeah I was in a terrible mood yesterday, sorry for this.... personnal problems didn't help
<Tonio_> Riddell: I perfectly agree with you on that point
<Tonio_> but the first thing is : which apps should we provide ?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: hope you figure the personal the stuff out
<Tonio_> Riddell: kdepim is unusable on windows, pre-alpha state, craches all the time
<Tonio_> Riddell: speedcrunch is useless for 99% of the people
<Tonio_> Riddell: I follow you for firefox and thunderbird
* Hobbsee notes that giving out the opencd in addition to kubuntu would be a smart move, but would require more cost
<Tonio_> Riddell: and the main thing is that handicaps current kubuntu development....
* Tonio_ hopes Riddell isn't angry after him....
<Hobbsee> wow, so many apps on that opencd
<Riddell> can you imagine me angry?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: yes.
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes but I've been wrong and agressive yesterday :)
<Riddell> if you saw the jumper I'm wearing you'd understand I could never be angry
* Jucato nods :D
<Tonio_> Riddell: lol
<Jucato> O.O
<Tonio_> Riddell: I perfectly understand your opinion
<Tonio_> Riddell: but don't you think it's a bit illogic to provide speedcrunch or kdepim (crappy) for windows and remove digikam, one of the best kde app ever ?
<Tonio_> and globally make the windows content prior to the linux one as we favor keeping windows things and "castrate" kubuntu ?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: why, what's the jumper you're wearing?  :)
<Riddell> Hobbsee: big and fluffy knitted jumper
* Jucato is heavily pro-KDE, but if the korganizer/kabc for win32 is crappy and Thunderbird is already there... (not to mention it might give KDE a bad name...)
<Jucato> pic! pic!! :)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ahh
<Tonio_> Riddell: with 60MB more, we could do so much for a perfect desktop out of the box........
<Tonio_> Riddell: digikam + its plugins, a voip software, more languages etc........
<Tonio_> we also are diverging from debian as we split several packages to remove the docs..... a digikam doc would also be nice etc.....
<Riddell> Tonio_: applications are always a luxury on a 1 CD OS
<Tonio_> Riddell: sure ! but when it is possible to have them, but we don't for something that cannot in any case be considered the priority for the global project....
<Tonio_> Riddell: this is something that is out of my logic ;)
* sebas is far from convinced that shipping Windows applications will gain Kubuntu one more user.
<Tonio_> and even if we want to absolutly ship some apps, that I can understand, we should not ship super unstable things like kdepim
<sebas> Especially, but not exclusively if it's crappy apps.
<Tonio_> or useless things like speedcrunch, which I doubt lots of people are interested in
<Tonio_> I don't know how is kexi on windows but I doubt it is really usable....
<Tonio_> of course firefox and thunderbird are really mature, no problem against that
<fdoving> my mom didn't like speedcrunch, even on linux, i had to install kcalc. :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: did you ever try kdepim on windows ? I did
<Tonio_> if you want people to be conviced that free softwares are crappy and buggy things, that's what to do, honnestly...
<Tonio_> fdoving: that's another debate hehe :)
<Tonio_> fdoving: already discussed :)
<Tonio_> but yes I doubt lots of people will say "wow, super calculator on that cd, let's install it !"
<Tonio_> firefox or thinderbird, okay, even gimp eventually !
<Tonio_> gimp is a very good and mature app for windows that's deserves promotion ! but speedcrunch....
* Jucato doesn't use speedcrunch either... katapult is faster for simple stuff....
<Tonio_> I think we can make a compromise, ship the best apps and free some space with useless or crappy stuff
* fdoving use speedcrunch
<Tonio_> kdepim should be removed, as it deserves free software (on windows) beeing pre-alpha state
<Tonio_> and of course the windows port was just a test, it is unmainted....
<fdoving> Tonio_: i agree, ship few stable and good apps. (if any at all)
<fdoving> for windows, that is.
<Tonio_> fdoving: well I think we should remove all of them, but I'm for the compromise
<Tonio_> I think a good compromise can be done
<fdoving> i'm pro removing everything but firefox. with firefox one can safely download thunderbird.
<fdoving> and you can't use any of them without a internet connection anyway.
<fdoving> s/use/make use of/
<Tonio_> Riddell: is any change considered impossible or can we consider a debate next meeting ?
<Tonio_> not obviously to remove all, but eventually to find a good compromise that will avoid removing killer apps on the kubuntu side ?
<Hobbsee> yay, amarok accepted :)
<Tonio_> I'll test kexi on windows.... 16MB lost because of this, so I really hope that stable and usable :)
<Tonio_> sebas: can someone from koffice team give his opinion on that point ?that'd be interesting :)
<Tonio_> brb in 2 hours, have to go... ;)
<fdoving> see you.
<Tonio_> ho Riddell, just before leaving, to me, the "luxury" on a one cd linux install is the windows apps, not the linux one ;)
<Tonio_> I wouldn't say that for a dvd, of course....
<Riddell> Tonio_: it's too late to remove winfoss for feisty, that would need to be done before feature freeze
<Riddell> but might be worth asking heno if he'd remove some stuff
<Hobbsee> Riddell: sure this doesnt count as a "major, act of god" thing?  :P
<Hobbsee> to violate the freeze?
<Riddell> can't see how god got into it
<Hobbsee> i know :P
<Hobbsee> Riddell: the question is, even though we're late, do we ignore the chance of feisty becoming a better release, just due to a freeze?  this *only* affects kubuntu people, not the whole distro
<Tonio_> Riddell: well I understand that's a matter of spec, but we should try to focus on the good apps...
<Tonio_> kdepim is just lost of space, as that cannot be really used on windows
* Hobbsee is always surprised, looking back, just how much better each release of kubuntu was over hte last one
<Tonio_> and I beleive kexi is about the same state.... but It'll give a try
<Jucato> hm... so you mean, we shipped digikam in Edgy, but won't be shipping it in feisty?
<Tonio_> Jucato: that's the risk yes.... the first big kubuntu regression
<raphink> I like the idea to promote new apps and new projects
<raphink> but not to the cost of our primary goal, which is to ship a Linux OS
<gnomefreak> the herd4 iso site for kubuntu https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FeistyFawn/Herd4  needs to be fixed? it says herd4 nhas not been released but it has now.
<Riddell> gnomefreak: that's ubuntu :)
<gnomefreak> oops
<nixternal> moin!!
<raphink> hi nixternal
<raphink> :)
<nixternal> Riddell: are you working on a release notes for the website? if now I can do it up quick and give you a patch
<nixternal> hiya raphink
<Riddell> nixternal: go ahead
<Riddell> although it's just a patch to kubuntu.rss
<nixternal> gotcha
<Riddell> nixternal: actually kubuntu.rss is out of date in the bzr archive so you can't do that
<nixternal> I just noticed that
<nixternal> OK, I thought I was going nuts
<Riddell> kubuntu.org updated
<nixternal> woohoo!
<Riddell> thanks for another great herd page nixternal
* Jucato claps
<nixternal> ahh Riddell, actually everyone tossed in this go round with great stuff
<yuriy_> hello all from ubucon
<nixternal> thanks to everyone for the help :)
<Riddell> yuriy_: ooh?
<Riddell> yuriy_: in new york?
<yuriy_> yes, at google offices
<Riddell> yuriy_: many people there?
<yuriy_> currently awaiting bfeakfast
<yuriy_> 40ish so far
<Riddell> yuriy_: any Kubuntu types?
<yuriy_> someone next to me, looks like edgy
<yuriy_> some macs though, thought that was strange.
<Riddell> the weak willed
<Hobbsee> or the "soon to be enlightened"
<yuriy_> the kubuntu guy next to me is actually a debian dev
<Riddell> yuriy_: oh?  what's his name?
<yuriy_> Vyas
<Riddell> not a KDE packager then
<yuriy_> (last name^)
<Riddell> hmm, aspell and ttf fonts, poor chap
<fdoving> .. and dovecot :)
<dinosaur-rus> hi
<dinosaur-rus> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<dinosaur-rus> !nvidia-glx
<ubotu> nvidia-glx: NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 1.0.8776+2.6.17.7-11.1 (edgy), package size 3970 kB, installed size 12312 kB
<Jucato> boo bddebian
<bddebian> ahhh. :-)  Hi Jucato
<dinosaur-rus> when nvidia-glx will be updated for 2.6.20-8 kernel?
<Jucato> dinosaur-rus: try #ubuntu+1
<yuriy_> dinosaur-rus: i'm running nvidia on 2.6.20-8 right now...
<nixternal> oob naibeddb
<dinosaur-rus> yoriy_: the latest nvidia-glx package available is for 2.6.20-6 kernel... :/
<dinosaur-rus> yuriy_
* dinosaur-rus kicks his ass :))
<dinosaur-rus> yuriy_: don't worry, that was my bad :)
<Tonio_> re
<Tonio_> pfffffffffff, papers, papers, papers, french administrations are a pain !
<Riddell> go on strike
<Tonio_> Riddell: haha, I don't have a job, remember !
<Riddell> perfect, you're already on strike
<Tonio_> Riddell: hehe
<nixternal> is NdisWrapper on the Live and Alternate CDs?
<nixternal> !info ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Package ndiswrapper does not exist in edgy, edgy-seveas
<nixternal> !info ndiswrapper-common
<ubotu> ndiswrapper-common: Userspace utilities for ndiswrapper. In component main, is optional. Version 1.18-1ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 13 kB, installed size 80 kB
<nixternal> thanks ubotu
<nixternal> wth did I just say thanks to a stinkin' bot ;p
<Jucato> :D
<nixternal> interesting
<nixternal> I originally setup my wifi card in edgy with ndiswrapper
<nixternal> now, if I do apt-get remove ndis and hit tab, it doesn't show it
<Jucato> O.o
<nixternal> and...
<nixternal> now with Feisty, my wifi card info is WAY different
<nixternal> before it showed up as a Broadcom 4311 Unknown Device or something similar
<nixternal> and now it says...
<nixternal> 06:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-PCI Card (rev 01)
<nixternal> which is definitely incorrect, as this is a Compaq/HP laptop :)
<Jucato> heh
<nixternal> and since HP and Dell HATE each other, I highly doubt they are interchanging devices
<Jucato> lol
<nixternal> I need to backup my ~/ and reinstall with Feisty fresh. I am interested in seeing if ...
<nixternal> wth..I can just boot from a LiveCD :)
<Riddell> hi Zerlinna
<Zerlinna> hi Riddell
<Riddell> Zerlinna: neversfelde said the services that had been shut off were run by \sh_away not amu
<Zerlinna> Riddell: for the planet and the jabber it's true (sorry about that!), the archive has been disabled by amu afaik
<Riddell> Zerlinna: archive of what?
<Zerlinna> Riddell: packages
<Riddell> oh
<Zerlinna> Riddell: he also deleted the aliases (name@kubuntu.de) without telling anybody
<Riddell> hum
<Zerlinna> Riddell: well, if you want we can just see and wait what / if will happen
<Riddell> I did e-mail amu, got no reply yet
<Zerlinna> Riddell: in his last mail (two weeks ago) he told me that he's no longer interested in linux
<Zerlinna> and the last news from his page was one month ago.. also he removed us from joomla adminstration, so except him (and maybe sh) nobody can contribute to the site
<neversfelde> hello
<Zerlinna> hi neversfelde :)
<neversfelde> nixternal: I read about your wlan card. I have the same chipset also in an HP Notebook. The last test with Herd 3 showed me no difference to edgy
<nixternal> neversfelde: ya, since I changed to Feisty the card has reported differently than Edgy.
<neversfelde> nixternal: I'm going to test ist this weekend. Hopefully there is no change to Dell *g*
<nixternal> I haven't even checked google for an answer, but I am sure you still have to use NdisWrapper for it to work
<neversfelde> mhh. I hoped feisty would solve the problem with the fwcutter.
<nixternal> well, if you check bcm43xx.berlios.de it will pretty much tell you, there is only support for 3 base chipsets
<nixternal> I have been following the forum on this chipset and it requires way to much work to even document, and has only worked once or twice and hten just crashes out
<neversfelde> I tested several howtos, but now I'm using ndiswrapper too, although some people told, that they get it working with the fwcutter
<_Sime> Riddell: FYI, I'm sitting on a few bug fixes for the media stuff. I want to patchify, test them and send them off this weekend.
<Riddell> _Sime: great
<Lure> Riddell: regarding SRU's (bug 75017) - did anybody notify Simon about verification needed?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 75017 in kubuntu-default-settings "SRU: remove /.hidden file " [Undecided,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/75017
<Lure> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates looks to be very strict on verification part
<Lure> Riddell: we have several users confirming it, but we need Simon to ACK it
<Riddell> Lure: not that I now of, give him a ping (sfllaw) and ask
<Lure> Riddell: I think there is another kubuntu sru by Tonio_ (do not recall bug ID though)
<Riddell> there was https://launchpad.net/bugs/69479
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 69479 in katapult "SRU: katapult" [Undecided,Needs info] 
<Tonio_> Lure: digikam ? I've stoped looking at it.....
<Tonio_> I'm finished with SRUs
<Lure> Tonio_: ;-)
<Tonio_> I prefer to spend 5 minutes fixing a bug on feisty than 2 month for edgy...
<Lure> and Riddell, I am all with Tonio_ to drop some winfoss in favor of digikam on CD!
* Tonio_ hugs Lure
<Lure> Riddell: kdepim is no brainer - it just is not good enough, speedcrunch also has limited use for windows users
* Lure hugs Tonio_ back
<Tonio_> Lure: I will test kexi to check if it is really usable.... which I doubrt
<Tonio_> kde3 apps on windows are more "tests" than really published apps
<Lure> Riddell: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuDistUpgrade <- is this final and you want me to test or should I wait for -proposed/SRU?
<Lure> Riddell: but I can test this only once ;-)
<Tonio_> Lure: wow the katapult SRU is longer than mine ;)
<Tonio_> 3 1/2 month :)
<Tonio_> with a bit of chance it'll be uploaded just after feisty is released.........
<fdoving> if that's the good old katapult sru it's been a mess since the start.
<Riddell> Lure: please test
<Riddell> Lure: it should just work now, straight from adept, no need to use kdepyuic
<Tonio_> Riddell: my kdebase upload failed.... I'll look at it, strange since it worked locally...
<Tonio_> Riddell: will be fixed toonight
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay kdebase build issue is due to kdelibs, I have to wait for it to be published...
<Riddell> it should have a build-dep
<Tonio_> Riddell: not a build dep, but a function has been changed to have one more arg
<Tonio_> Riddell: so the .h file isn't correct
<Riddell> err, changed by who?
<Tonio_> Riddell: the patch for the effect touches both kdelibs and kdebase
<Tonio_> the zoom on execute
<Tonio_> so I need kdelibs published with the patch for kdebase to build properly ;)
<Riddell> so kdebase should have an increased build-dep
<Tonio_> increased, yes
<Tonio_> Riddell: well should we version the builddep with 0ubuntu* version ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: or simply wait for kdelibs to be build and upload , ;)
<gnomefreak> nixternal: When you get a minute can you ping me.
<Riddell> Tonio_: doesn't make much difference, but the best way would have been to have the build-dep on first upload
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes, I forgot that requirement, sorry ;)
<_StefanS_> evenings :)
<Lure> Riddell: any plans to fix font issue in Feisty? I am on edgy now and I am suprised that I have completely forgotten how nice fonts looked like in edgy... :-(
<Lure> Riddell: currentyl updating to latest edgy, then I will do dist-upgrade
<Riddell> Lure: it's not top of my list, but it would be nice
<Riddell> Lure: going to test the new dist-upgrade tool?
<Lure> Riddell: yes - first update edgy, then upgrade
<Lure> Riddell: I have kde355 and some other repo's (seveas, allee)
* Riddell crosses fingers
<Tonio_> Lure: I checked a bit but that looks complicated...
<Tonio_> Lure: we can switch to dejavu but that'll create other problems with certain languages
<Tonio_> and sans serif is broken, but I couldn't find any reference to that bug anywhere...
<Lure> Tonio_: it is really strange - I have Sans Serif in edgy and it is great, same font on Feisty looks fat and blurry
<Tonio_> Lure: yes it's completly broken
<Lure> Riddell: so no editing of source required (as listed on KubuntuDistUpgrade)?
<Tonio_> Lure: but that's not kubuntu specific
<Riddell> tried the edgy fontconfig on feisty?
<Riddell> Lure: no, should just work
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes.... no change
<Riddell> strange
<Tonio_> Riddell: I know :)
<Lure> Riddell: I suspect edgy fontconfig would just work (because that upload broke fonts), but I may try this after upgrade.
<Tonio_> I don't know who is the fontmaster for ubuntu....
<Tonio_> Lure: I tried, it doesn't change....
<Tonio_> sans serif is still crap
<Lure> Tonio_: that is really strange - I am 100% sure that that specific fontconfig upload broke it for me
<Lure> btw, is security repo also mirrored (like de., fr.)?
<Tonio_> Lure: yes mee too
<Tonio_> the issue appeared after fontconfig upgrade
<Tonio_> but I tried edgy fontconfig and that didn't change anything for me
<Tonio_> don't ask me why....
* Tonio_ retries to confirm
<Lure> no it is not... :-(
* Lure will have to wait a while - security is slow and has to get kdelibs from there
<Riddell> Lure: security isn't mirrored (security needs to get to people fast)
<Riddell> Lure: and the data centre is having problems
<Riddell> Lure: but you don't need kdelibs from security, you need it from the dist-upgrade repo on kubuntu.org
<Tonio_> Lure: note that the issue can be in a builddep of fontconfig
<Tonio_> which would explain update caused the issue and backporting edgy doesn't change anything
<Tonio_> 23:00.... I have 4 hours to fix this !
<Lure> Riddell: ok, will the do upgrade directly on your repo
* Lure enjoys full speed now (even though only 1 Mbps)
<Tonio_> Lure: just build edgy fontconfig, restarting X now
<Tonio_> Lure, Riddellright now issue with edgy package....
<Tonio_> I'll investigate and try to fix
<Lure> Tonio_: so builddep thing?
<Tonio_> Lure: no that's fontconfig.....
<ryanakca> anybody have a quick and easy task I can do?
<Tonio_> I didn't do the test right last time...
* ryanakca has half an hour to kill
<Tonio_> Lure: I'll investigate, test the patches etc.... I'll find !!!
* Lure hugs Tonio_
<Riddell> ryanakca: did you update the install-mp3 script?
<Tonio_> Riddell: something strange....
<ryanakca> Riddell: fix it? Tonio_ stole it from me
<Tonio_> Riddell: we have fontconfig 2.4.2
<Tonio_> on fontconfig.org : The current development series is working towards version 2.4.1
<Tonio_> I'm wondering if 2.4.2 isn't development version in fact...
<ryanakca> Riddell: upgrade the version I have on my comp... I ran a dist-upgrade last night...
* jdong scratches head
<Tonio_> looks like the big different is the fonts.conf.in file....
<jdong> apparently kcontrol set font settings affect gnome-terminal and Firefox under GNOME....
<jdong> but not any other app
<ryanakca> Riddell: anything else?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I think I found the bug...
<Tonio_>  		<family>sans-serif</family>
<Tonio_>  		<prefer>
<Tonio_>  			<family>Bitstream Vera Sans</family>
<Tonio_> +			<family>DejaVu Sans</family>
<Riddell> mmmmmmmmmmm
<Tonio_> Riddell: in old version of fontconfig, sans-serif maps to bitstream vera by default and dejavu if this one misses
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's been removed from 2.4.2
<Tonio_> Riddell: that means we've always used bitstream vera infact ;)
<Tonio_> hum no it's still there, just the config has been split to several files...
<hak0> i all
<hak0> can anyone confirm me that xorg dev files to build X exist on the mirrors? i'm in Portugal and apt-buil doens find it on pt mirror, tnkx
<Riddell> hak0: you would need to tell us the package name
<hak0> i tried xorg after doing a dpkg -l | grep xorg that seemed the right package to start building all of X packages , sudo apt-build build-source xorg   , i'm using 6.10
<hak0> and it failled to find the package , saying unable to chdir to $xorgversion, because it simply didnt found it on the mirror i think
<hak0> Riddell: so the question is , if you are using apt-build , can u reproduce my error or try to correct me, please
<hak0> Riddell:: ai have built more packages , but so far xorg and kdebase (this one from anothr unofficial repository) have failled
<hak0> thanks in advance if this is not the right channel , and sorry for the english
<yuriy__> ubucon is wrapping up
<Riddell> I've never used apt-build
<Riddell> yuriy__: oh, what happened?
<yuriy__> well a few talks, a packaging talk that was useful hopefully, MagicFab did a talk on canonical support
<yuriy__> just met LH :)
<yuriy__> ok g2g time for another 4 hour bus ride
<Riddell> have fun
<Riddell> hak0: I recommend doing apt-get source <package>; cd <package>-name; debuild
<hak0> Riddell: the magic in the next lines
<hak0>  x-dev: dummy package for transition purposes. In component main, is optional. Version 7.0.7-1 (edgy), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB
<hak0>  xorg-dev: the X.Org X Window System development libraries. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.1.1ubuntu6.2 (edgy), package size 17 kB, installed size 44 kB
<hak0>  xserver-xorg-dev: X.Org X server -- development files. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.1.1-0ubuntu12.1 (edgy), package size 290 kB, installed size 1628 kB
<hak0> Riddell: x-dev finished quite fast
<hak0> going to sudo apt-build build-source xorg-dev
<hak0> xorg-dev failed againd with same error , is it my mirror, going to add international mirror to apt-sources
<hak0> maybe uk
#kubuntu-devel 2007-02-17
<hak0> Riddell: the ideia beind apt-build is the same as Portage from gentoo , as in build and automating the build for the current hardware/processor , in an automated form , i know i can do apt-get source and rebuild (at least if if i can find the main source package for building X), in the end could rebuild my system to the latest sources/binaryes using only command "apt-build world"
<hak0> Riddell: if you had a P3 450mhz like i have you could understand why i want to optimise all i can
<Riddell> if I had a 450Mhz machine I wouldn't want to recompile xorg :)
<hak0> anyway thanks , it's my fight :)
<hak0> :) yes , sounds crazy, but whit distcc and my brother amd64 it could became a dream come true ;)
<hak0> use the src luke , inst always that the frase , it's what i am doing it , or do u sugest Vista on my machine :)
<hak0> i wish xchat had spell checking ..........
<Tonio_> Riddell: can you imagin there are things in debian/changelog that have been done in the source..... appears in .diff.gz
<Tonio_> not a patch
<Tonio_> Riddell: fontconfig package is crap !
<Tonio_> Riddell: looks like a kde bug....
<Tonio_> Riddell: sans-serif looks normal in gtk apps (gnome, firefox) but fails in kde apps
<Tonio_> Riddell: I even tried to sync the fonts with gtk-qt-engines, firefox looks normal........
<Tonio_> that's weird........
<Tonio_> Riddell: confirmed, no issue with speedcrunch too....
<Tonio_> so I guess that's a fontconfig update that revealed a kde bug...
<Tonio_> Lure: ping ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm trying to rebuild qt against new fontconfig...
* Riddell crosses fingers
<Zerlinna> Does anyone of you already know if he'll come to LinuxTag in Berlin? (may 30th - june 2nd)
<Zerlinna> Riddell maybe? ;)
<nixternal> gnomefreak: ping?
<Lure> Riddell: problems...
<Lure> Failed to fetch http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/edgy-dist-upgrade/./python-kde3_3.15.2+20060422-2ubuntu4.1_i386.deb  Size mismatch
<Lure> Failed to fetch http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/edgy-dist-upgrade/./python-kde3-dev_3.15.2+20060422-2ubuntu4.1_all.deb  Size mismatch
<Lure> E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<PaGuX_> hi  folks i am making  make kubuntu clone of Mac OS X called KOS XX
<PaGuX_> i plan implement all Mac OS X features
<PaGuX_> using linux pakages already available
<PaGuX_> http://pagux.com/pics/linux.png
<yuriy> PaGuX: neat...sorta.  why no dock?
<Tonio_> Lure: are you there ?
<GNUro> good morning!!
* sebas got tickets for red hot chili peppers :-)
<Lure> Tonio_: yep
<Tonio_> Lure: the font issue is very strange
<Tonio_> that's due to fontconfig, but only affects qt3
<Tonio_> no issue with sans-serif on gtk apps
<Tonio_> so I suspect a qt3 bug discovered after fontconfig issue
<Tonio_> something like that
<Tonio_> but that looks like very hard to patch
<Lure> Tonio_: :-(
<Tonio_> qt isn't impacted too...
<Tonio_> Lure: change all the fonts to sans-serif and test speedcrunch, no pb
<Tonio_> no pb in firefox to, even with gtk-qt-engines to sync with kde fonts
<Tonio_> ans pure qt apps like qtparted are affected too
<Tonio_> so that really looks like an issue with qt
<Tonio_> Lure: so I tried to rebuild qt against the new fontconfig which is a builddep
<Tonio_> no change unfortunatelly
<Lure> Tonio_: it may be some new setup in fontconfig, that qt3 does not understand...
<Tonio_> only a qt expert can fix this I'm affraid...
<Tonio_> Lure: probably yes
<Lure> Tonio_: do we have latest qt3?
<Tonio_> but the config in the new fontconfig is exactly the same as before
<Tonio_> except it is splitted in several files with conf.d
<Tonio_> that's all
<Tonio_> Lure: I think so yes....
<Tonio_> Lure: it would be interesting to compare with others distros
<Tonio_> is debian impacted too ?
<Lure> Tonio_: maybe we should check other distro (FC7, Suse 10.3) if they have new fontconfig and any qt/fontconfig patch
<Lure> Tonio_: do not know
<Tonio_> hehe, yes, that's my feeling too
<hunger_t> I noticed some fonts are displayed (and printed) in plain whenever I switch them to bold in OOo. They are displayed in bold by default. Is that the issue you were just talking about?
<Tonio_> hunger_t: that's different issue
<hunger> Tonio_: Thanks for the info.
* Hobbsee waves
<Tonio_> hunger: you're welcompe :)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: hi ;) wanted to talk with me yesterday ?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: heya :)
<Tonio_> :)
<fdoving> Tonio_: how can one reproduce this font bug you're talking about?
<Tonio_> fdoving: simply set kde fonts to "sans-serif"
<Tonio_> and look at the terrible result...
<Tonio_> &&&&"'(
<Tonio_> oups
<Tonio_> cleaning my keyboard sorry :)
<fdoving> Tonio_: sans serif looks good here.
<fdoving> i only changed the general font, though.
<Tonio_> fdoving: on feisty ?
<fdoving> yes.
<fdoving> feisty ppc.
<Tonio_> can you give me a screenshot plz ?
<Tonio_> that's interesting
<Tonio_> fdoving: maybe you just don't "see" the change
<fdoving> http://ubuntu.lnix.net/misc/kmenu-sansserif.png
<Tonio_> fdoving: there is a bug :)
<Tonio_> fdoving: look at dejavu
<Tonio_> sans-serif is supposed to be dejavu ;)
<Tm_T> fdoving: Norge?
<fdoving> Tm_T: ja.
<Tm_T> Hej. :)
<Tonio_> in fact sans serif is kind of a virtual font, using the good one depending your charset
<Tonio_> for you and I it should use dejavu or bitstream vera
<Tonio_> it doesn't
<fdoving> what's the problem with the text on my screenshot? it's sans serif, and it doesn't look bad.
<Tonio_> fdoving: it SHOULD look exactly like with dejavu
<fdoving> why?
<Tonio_> fdoving: the problem is that the same font doesn't render the same way with qt and gtk
<fdoving> dejavu serif?
<Tonio_> that's bad for a good desktop integration :)
<Tonio_> fdoving: yes
<Tonio_> no !!! deja vu
<Tonio_> not serif, sans-serif is french in fact ;) means "without serif"
<Tonio_> so just look dejavu or bitstream vera sans
<fdoving> dejavu sans?
<Tonio_> they are the same :) dejavu is just an alias for dejavu sans
<fdoving> i don't have 'DejaVu'
<Tonio_> fdoving: yes that's another bug ;)
<fdoving> dejavu sans is broken.
<Tonio_> kde doesn't show all types and aliases....
<Tonio_> fdoving: because of the "light" ?
<Tonio_> just put "normal"
<fdoving> oh what a useless default.
<Tm_T> Broken =)
<Tonio_> fdoving: just use dejavu, normal, size 9
<Tm_T> fdoving: Yeah, it's bad.
<Tonio_> sans-serif should look like this
<Tonio_> fdoving: I agree that should be the default :)
<Tonio_> fdoving: do you see the difference ?
<fdoving> http://ubuntu.lnix.net/misc/kmenu-djavusans.png vs http://ubuntu.lnix.net/misc/kmenu-sansserif.png
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: 05:18 < Tonio_> I prefer to spend 5 minutes fixing a bug on feisty than 2 month for edgy...   <-- Can i quote you on that?
* Hobbsee thinks that's awesome!
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: please do.... I'd like this process to be changed, really
<Tonio_> the control is important, be depends on what the fix is....
<Tonio_> 50 verifications for a simple .install file change to remove a duplicate file is ridiculous....
<Tonio_> fdoving: they look different
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: indeed.
<Tonio_> fdoving: you may have high DPI settings, so the change isn't that easy too see :)
<fdoving> Tonio_: they do, i suspect sans serif doesn't default to Dejavu sans.
* Hobbsee considers putting that on the SRU page :P
<fdoving> Tonio_: i'm at 100DPI.
<Tonio_> fdoving: it is supposed to, and does for gtk
<Tonio_> fdoving: did you set the size to 9 ?
<fdoving> no, 8.
<Tonio_> fdoving: put 9 you'll se the big difference :)
<Tonio_> fontconfig defaults sans-serif to dejavu
<Tonio_> works with qt4 and gtk/gnome
<Tonio_> only fails with qt3 or kde
<Tonio_> that's wy I suspect a bug in qt3
<Tonio_> I'll put the infos and results of my test on the reported bug on launchpad
<Tonio_> I'll probably default kds to dejavu if we cannot fix this.... but I'd like to avoid that, since default dejavu creates other issues with specific charsets
<fdoving> why would kde/qt override what fontconfig says?
<fdoving> did you check qtconfig-qt3?
<fdoving> you can set font substitutions there.
<Tonio_> fdoving: yes, but it should follow fontconfig in the first palce
<Tonio_> note that the bug only appears withlatest fontconfig, no issue with the edgy version ;)
<Tonio_> that's the tricky part
<fdoving> so fontconfig is broken.
<Tonio_> we can workarround the issue, but there is a real bug in the way qt3 deals with fontconfig
<Tonio_> fdoving: no, that's qt since it works with gtk and qt4 :)
<Tonio_> that's the strange thing
<Tonio_> new fontconfig only creates an issue with qt3
<Hobbsee> bah, just bring in qt4 :P
<fdoving> revert fontconfig to the previous version.
<Tonio_> fdoving: if it were a fontconfig bug, that would impact all APIs
<Tonio_> not only one version of one of them
<fdoving> well, a new fontconfig creates a problem in one of the apis, i guess that means fontconfig changed something that used to work.
<Tonio_> fdoving: possibly but hard to find out what ;)
<fdoving> Tonio_: related to this http://www.debianhelp.org/node/2755 ?
<Lure> Riddell: ping?
<fdoving> Tonio_: if it is related, the last comment says it's fixed in qt 3.3.7-2
<fdoving> Tonio_: http://packages.debian.org/changelogs/pool/main/q/qt-x11-free/qt-x11-free_3.3.7-3/changelog
<fdoving> see the -2 comment
<fdoving>    * debian/patches/61_fcfontmatch_fontwidth_fix.dpatch
<fdoving> that's what we want.
<fdoving> i belive.
<Tonio_> fdoving: ahhhhhhhhhhh
<Tonio_> fdoving: will test this !
<fdoving> and what's with the new dpkg-source?
<fdoving> dpkg-source: error: Version number suggests Ubuntu changes, but Maintainer: does not have Ubuntu address
<Tonio_> fdoving: I read that changelog yesterday, but I missed that
<fdoving> so i'm forced to change the maintainer field. not nice on SRUs.
<Tonio_> fdoving: yeah I saw that.... you have to change le maintainer and fill the "old-maintainer"
<Tonio_> that's a pitty ;)
<Tonio_> fdoving: are you testing the build ?
<fdoving> i was going to, but i'd prefer if you do it.
<fdoving> my laptop is not very fast :)
<Tonio_> okay
<Tonio_> fdoving: that was in the -1 version.... that's why I missed this
<Tonio_> -2 sorry ;)
<fdoving> it was in the -2, yes.
<Tonio_> fdoving: building, we'll see what about.....
<fdoving> i'm building too, so we can compare :)
<Tonio_> sounds interesting, and looks like ressembling to our problem
<Tonio_> fdoving: I'm uploading the built qt on my repo if you wanna test
<fdoving> Tonio_: did you make .ppc packages too ? :)
<Tonio_> fdoving: no ;)
<Tonio_> fdoving: I don't have a mac.... I just ordered one, but that's a macintel
<fdoving> macbook pro?
<Tonio_> yup
<fdoving> i'm considering one too.
<Tonio_> fdoving: I have to go.... I'll test during the we....
<fdoving> but i think i'm leaning towards a dell latitude d620 instead.
<Tonio_> let's hope it'll work !
<fdoving> ok.
<fdoving> bye.
<Tonio_> hum for the same config dell is more expensive than apple
<Tonio_> at least in france
<fdoving> yes, here too, but they have the next business day service thing.
<Tonio_> in fact I was surprised, but apple is the cheapest with the same config....
<fdoving> i know.
<Tonio_> even acer is more expensive....
<Tonio_> okay I'm left ! seya ;)
<fdoving> bye.
<Tonio_> girlfriend asking for me :)
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Riddell> Lure: what news?
<Lure> Riddell: just started adept_updater
<Lure> Riddell: will write report... ;-)
* Riddell crosses fingers
<Lure> Riddell: text messages in GUI seems to be cut
<Lure> Riddell: "A new version of Kubuntu is available. Click next if you want to"
<Lure> Riddell: "Downloading and verifying the upg"
<Riddell> http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/adept2.png ?
<Lure> Riddell: yes, but it is cut as written above
<Lure> after clicking "Finish", nothing happened...
<Riddell> fooey
<Riddell> what's in /tmp/kde-root?
<Riddell> should be a directory named adept-asdf-extract/
<Lure> Riddell: nothing...
<Lure> Riddell: sorry, was checking as regular user
<Riddell> it needs to be root
<Lure> Riddell: so I need to run manual install of python-kde3-dev and stuff now?
<Riddell> shouldn't need -dev
<Lure> Riddell: or just start python dist-upgrader.py --frontend DistUpgradeViewKDE
<Riddell> but you do need kubuntu-desktop installed
<Riddell> but it needs to download the tool first
<Lure> Riddell: I have
<Riddell> you have or adept has?
<Lure> Riddell: I have kubuntu-desktop installed, but not sure how to start upgrader now
<Lure> Riddell: is it dist-upgrader.py or dist-upgrade.py (wrong name on wiki?)
<Riddell> well adept should start it
<Lure> Riddell: it did not :-(
<Riddell> did you run adept_updater as root?
<Lure> kdesu adept_upgrader
<Riddell> and did it download anything?
<Lure> it did, and I have this /tmp/kde-root/*-extract dir with .py files
<Lure> Riddell: can it be wrong name of script (see above)?
<Riddell> but adept just quit?
<Riddell> wiki will be wrong
<Lure> Riddell: adept just offered "Finish" to start new tool and nothing happended (also nothing on console afair)
<Lure> Riddell: I will retry now (adept_upgrader...)
<Lure> Riddell: shoudl I clean up /tmp/kde-root first (to be on the safe side?)
<Riddell> doesn't matter
<Lure> Riddell: now download was either very fast or not needed...
<Lure> Riddell: check screenshots on http://lure.lu.funpic.de/tmp/ (UPG-xxx.png)
* Lure will press "Finish" (cross fingers)
<Riddell> hmm, something broken with the labels not expanding to your font size there
<Riddell> did it run?
<Lure> Riddell: no - konsole output is here: http://paste.tonio.homelinux.org/62
<Lure> Riddell: should I start it by hand?
<Riddell> nothing else on the command line?
<Lure> Riddell: no. I can try running strace...
<Riddell> yes do run it by hand (and fix the typo in the wiki if you want)
<Lure> Riddell: I have strace output - if interested, I can send it by mail...
<Riddell> of adept?
<Lure> Riddell: that explains it:
<Lure> dist-upgrade.py: cannot connect to X server :0
<Lure> Riddell: yep strace of adept_updater
<Riddell> err huh?
<Riddell> that from running it by hand or with adept?
<Riddell> the x error
<Lure> Riddell: by hand
<Lure> Riddell: sudo -i, then "python ./dist-upgrade.py --frontend DistUpgradeViewKDE"
<Riddell> just do  sudo python ./dist-upgrade.py --frontend DistUpgradeViewKDE
<Lure> Riddell: crash: http://paste.tonio.homelinux.org/63
<Riddell> meh
<Riddell> I've no idea
<Lure> Riddell: me neither ;-)
<Riddell> could try the Gtk frontend I guess
<Riddell> but it doesn't look like a frontend error
<Lure> Riddell: no, it does not help - just trows error on konsole
<Riddell> what does?
<Lure> Riddell: I get the same traceback, just on console if I strip "KDE" in argument
<Lure> Riddell: it looks like some config/input file is not correct
<Lure> Riddell: I will probably leave my edgy install for future tests and will rather do clean Herd4 install today
<Riddell> Lure: thanks
<Lure> Riddell: no problem, just ping me when you want me to test again
<jpetso> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> hi jpetso
<jpetso> Riddell: I noticed that Kubuntu Feisty is using my TotallyClear Kopete style
<jpetso> Riddell: well, actually, the style is not from me, it's just a variation, but anyways
<jpetso> Riddell: I got the style into Kopete 0.12.1 as "No avatars" variant of the Clear style, but it got lost because I forgot to add it to Makefile.am
<jpetso> Riddell: which I just fixed
<Riddell> ah
<Riddell> Tonio_ ^^
<Riddell> jpetso: Tonio_'s the dude who's been playing with kopete
<jpetso> Riddell, Tonio_: so you might want to configure Kopete to use "the real thing" instead of the seperate style
<jpetso> Riddell, Tonio_: http://websvn.kde.org/branches/KDE/3.5/kdenetwork/kopete/styles/Clear/Contents/Resources/Variants/No_avatars.css?rev=634596&view=rev
<jpetso> Riddell, Tonio_: the fix.
<jpetso> er, i mean
<jpetso> er, no, it's ok, the link works fine
<Tm_T> Mooh.
<Tm_T> jpetso: Thanks again, good work there. :)
<jjesse> hmm running feisty with all udpates, it seems the splash screen stops halfway through for me and i get the "old" text bootup w/ all the messages
<jjesse> anyone else seeing that?
<ScottK> Not me.  You should ask in #ubuntu+1
<jjesse> why ubuntu+1 and not to the kubuntu devs?
<ScottK> More people there on the weekend and you don't really have a development question (yet).
<_StefanS_> hi there
<yuriy> jjesse: yeah i get that too, as of a couple days ago
<jjesse> yuriy: do you think a bug should be reported?
<yuriy> i guess so
<yuriy> i'll turn on my laptop now to make sure it happens
<yuriy> jjesse: yep
<jjesse> yuriy: do you want to report the bug or should i?
<yuriy> jjesse: you, i'm off to eat and stuff
<jjesse> yuriy: ok thanks
<jjesse> yuriy: reported as bug #85893, hopefully i reported it correctly
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 85893 in kubuntu-default-settings "[Feisty]  Kubuntu -- Problems w/ usplash and boot process" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85893
<yuriy> so much for that idea
<jjesse> sorry to bring you back from dinner
<yuriy> there is no dinner
<jjesse> oh, you said you were leaving for food
<yuriy> i have break starting today and they closed all the cafeterias already
<jjesse> ah bummer
<yuriy> i guess it's about time to head home
<yuriy> i think it's more likely a usplash bug than k-d-s, but we should see if anybody on ubuntu has it
<jjesse> so i filed it against the correct package?
<jjesse> sorry got confusde, i thought i selected usplash
<fdoving> kubuntu-artwork-usplash comes from the kubuntu-default-settings source package.
<yuriy> it's the theme
<jjesse> ok
* jjesse learns something new today
<jjesse> the more i play/dig into feisty the more i like the changes/improvements
<yuriy> yeah it's nice. and polyester is nice, except for the bright purple scroll bars
<yuriy> those are irritating
<fdoving> the more i play with c++, the more i understand that i don't understand. :)
<yuriy> ( ^ kwwii :) )
<jjesse> just notifed those purple scroll bars, must be a recent change?
<yuriy> yeah
<hunger> When was kcontrol broken?
<yuriy> hmm?
<hunger> It does no longer contain any config modules (well, two pretty useless ones are left).
<hunger> yuriy: Run kcontrol and see for yourself.
<hunger> OBEX devices are still left... the rest went missing.
<jjesse> i'm not seeing that
<yuriy> me neither, i have all the modules
<hunger> jjesse: I see the usual stuff in guidance, but kcontrol is empty:-(
<yuriy> i vaguely remember seeing a bug like that but i can't find it
<jjesse> is system settings the same as guidance?
<Riddell> no
<hunger> yuriy: guidance is what you can access via the menus AFAICT.
<jjesse> another follow up question: when i click on the handbook in system settings it launches khelpcenter with an error message about not finding the handbook
<jjesse> yet it seems like there are two entries in helpcenter for system settings
<jjesse> btw hello Riddell
<yuriy> system settings is what you can access via the menus, guidance is a set of 4-5 modules in there
<jjesse> yuriy: thanks for explaining
<hunger> The new theme finally highlights active tabs properly!
<hunger> Would it be possible to apply the same highlighting to those tabs on the left/right/buttom of kdevelop? Or are those something different?
<jjesse> i hate my laptop
* GNUro ascolta u ball di pzzint - 99 posse
<Tm_T> Err.
#kubuntu-devel 2007-02-18
<Hobbsee> ScottK: FYI, jjesse is a docs dude.  if they tend to hang around here, and ask mostly development questions, we let them :)
<Hobbsee> ScottK: to the people who dont, ie, ask non-development questions regularly, we send htem elsewhere
<Hobbsee> Riddell: do you need more people to test the dist-upgrader?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: ping?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: for kio-resources, + Homepage: http://kde-apps.org/content/download.php?content=26521 is not a homepage - it's a download link
<bddebian> Uh oh, Hobbsee must be on the REVU rampage.. :-)
<Hobbsee> bddebian: :)
<Hobbsee> bddebian: well, if Tonio_'s done it, it must be pretty good, right?
* Hobbsee saw that motu email
<bddebian> Of course :-)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: argh !
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: :)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=4358
<Tonio_> indeed, again a problem in klipper cache.....
<Hobbsee> yup
* Hobbsee test builds now
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I'll fix and upload then :)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: great :)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: can you in the same time revu the second kio package ?
<Tonio_> there is a second one if my remembering is correct...
* Tonio_ restart kde to test qt3 packages
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: fonts bug fixed ;)
<Tonio_> fdoving: thanks for the help ;)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: yay!
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: archived. :)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: thanks
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: cant see a second kio package - there's http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=4199 which you need to reply back on, if you wish
* Hobbsee reviewed a few kdeish things that look interesting
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: yes licencing issues are a bit complicated on this..... that's the reason it isn't in debian atm
<Hobbsee> yep
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I'll give a look at revu, maybe I didn't upload the second ioslave package yet
<Hobbsee> quite possible
<Hobbsee> or it's archived
<Hobbsee> fabo: we should probably fix https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/basket/+bug/85781 in debian
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 85781 in basket "Basket installs without khelpcenter" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<nixternal> LaserJock: Hobbsee is :)
<LaserJock> imbrandon suggested I talk with Riddell or sebas about a power managment problem
<nixternal> Riddell spoke just over 2 hours ago
* nixternal gets to docs
<LaserJock> with Edgy I'd get random hibernations
<Hobbsee> nixternal: hrm?
<LaserJock> and then I tried KDE last night and it did a hard shutdown
<LaserJock> Hobbsee: I'm tying to figure out how to debug a power management issue in KDE
<Hobbsee> ah
<LaserJock> imbrandon told me that Gnome and KDE use the same backend
<LaserJock> so I don't understand why this would happen
* imbrandon looks up
<imbrandon> moins peeps
<Hobbsee> hey imbrandon :)
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: KONVERSATION DEBS!
* Hobbsee goes back to hiding again :)
<LaserJock> hi imbrandon
<imbrandon> heya LaserJock Hobbsee
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, doh, hehe ok
<snikker> someone have used k3b with verbatim dvd+r?
<imbrandon> snikker, yes , daily
<snikker> imbrandon: and it work fine?
<imbrandon> yes
<snikker> imbrandon: k3b detect my dvdrecorder, the empty dvr+r, but when i press the burn button it say to me to insert a dvd disc....
<imbrandon> try a diffrent disk
<snikker> imbrandon: at thw moment i've got only this disk, but they work fine under onother OS :(
<imbrandon> that happens sometimes, you probably have a bad disk
<imbrandon> or dirty
<imbrandon> etc
<snikker> imbrandon: i don't know... i've tried with another disc (i've buy a box of verbatim disks), but it's the same thing....
<snikker> imbrandon: solved... i'm a dumb :-P  i've set write type to "incremetal", with "auto" work fine
<snikker> imbrandon: but is not possible to create multisession dvd?
<ScottK> Hobbsee: Thanks.  Didn't know who jjesse was.  Sorry about that.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: docs person :)
<Hobbsee> ScottK: he wrote part of the official ubunt book, too :)
* ScottK will remember and not do it again.
<Hobbsee> it's fine :)
* Hobbsee subscribed to kubuntu users
* Hobbsee isnt sure if that's wise or not
<ScottK> Hobbsee: Just keep a standard reply with this: http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html in it and you'll be fine.
<ScottK> I'm subscribed to both ubuntu-users and kubuntu-users and I think ubuntu-users is harder to take.
<lexual> Is that default gmail.com setting in konq->browser_setting meant to enable full ajax mode, if so we need to change it.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: ahhh yes, i like that guide
<Hobbsee> ugh, yeah, never subscribed to ubuntu-users
<Hobbsee> lexual: dont know, to be honest
* Hobbsee tries to figure out where lexual is familiar from
<lexual> Maybe I should open a bug?
<ScottK> I subscribed because I run ubuntu servers and that's where those questions tend to come up.  I've never run Gnome so most of it goes right past me.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: hehe, i'd forgotten how good some of this was.
<Hobbsee> lexual: what's wrong with full ajax mode for konqi?
* Hobbsee doesnt know
<ScottK> It's also useful when people whine I didn't hold their hand enough...
<Hobbsee> yup
<lexual> Hobbsee: the default setup takes you to html mode. To get ajax mode you need to set browser id to firefox.
<Hobbsee> lexual: do we do that by default?
<Hobbsee> or have i just got it set that way?
<lexual> On my system, the default settings we have don't work.
<Hobbsee> likely my config
<Hobbsee> lexual: can you file a bug under kubuntu-default-settings about that we need to make the browser identification for gmail as firefox?
<Hobbsee> bleh.  that sentence is terrible :)
<claydoh> Hobbsee:  re: kubuntu-users, not unwise, just not useful unless you love long rambling rants and neverending threads :)
<claydoh> not many experienced linux/Kubuntu users post in there much
<claydoh> not many gurus, that is
<Hobbsee> claydoh: just before i subscribed to it, i made lots more folders in my email, and split up each ML :)
<Hobbsee> claydoh: but yeah, S/N ratio at the moment seems to be 0
<claydoh> helpful, I did that recently
<Hobbsee> yep :)
<Hobbsee> i think i'ts even fixed today
* Hobbsee notes that kubuntu-devel contains ubuntu-devel, which is unhelpful.
<claydoh> lol
* Hobbsee then made the kubuntu-devel ML rule run *before* the ubuntu-devel one
<claydoh> lol at jdong's quit message
<claydoh> heh
<claydoh> I don't follow ubuntu-devel
<claydoh> but kmail can filter on mailinglist id which may help
<lexual> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-default-settings/+bug/85945
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 85945 in kubuntu-default-settings "Konqueror doesn't use gmail's ajax mode" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<lexual> ehh, launchpad always seems to get in my way.
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: it's not
<Hobbsee> claydoh: it's gotten a lot better
<Hobbsee> claydoh: probably more interesting than k-u
<gnomefreak> whats not?
<claydoh> I never subscribed to it mostly as I am not a dev :) but I follow k-u for some bugs and such
<Hobbsee> claydoh: you are on kubuntu-devel, presumably?
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: that firefox issue not being fixed
<claydoh> yes
<Hobbsee> claydoh: good ;)
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: the one that i said might have been related to k-f-i?
<gnomefreak> the popup dialogs should be part of the firefox intergration
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: k-f-i?  k-firefox-integration or something?
<gnomefreak> yes that
<Hobbsee> true - but what's this about firefox integration at all?
<Hobbsee> we dont integrate firefox into kubuntu at all, to my knowledge...
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: you do as of feisty
<gnomefreak> atleast last i heard
<claydoh> Hobbsee: I lied, its the kubuntu-bugs list lol
* claydoh rushes to make sure he is subbed to the right lists :)
<Hobbsee> claydoh:
<Hobbsee> claydoh: hehe
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: interesting.  wonder where you heard that
* Hobbsee should really do a clean install
<gnomefreak> here
<Hobbsee> mmm, okay
* Hobbsee will poke lure
<gnomefreak> there was also a spec on it and i think imbrandon was gonna work on it (havent heard in a while but that was last i remember)
<Hobbsee> yes, i remember that much
<Hobbsee> for dapper
<Hobbsee> the packages are at....hmmm....newly suggested packages page, iirc
<gnomefreak> and damn you got that fast
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: hrm?
* Hobbsee saw it in -testers
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: i had just changed that when you said something
<Hobbsee> yep.  Ubugtu's broken, it's reporting whenever a bug gets changed
* Hobbsee wondesr about using the crystal clear icons for feisty
<Hobbsee> heya freeflying
<jjesse> evening
<jjesse> gah sometimes owning a home is so hard
<jjesse> i think i have a frozen pipe :(
<yuriy> that sucks, we had one frozen 2 years in a row
* yuriy is burning herd 4
<freeflying> Hobbsee: hi
<Hobbsee> :)
<freeflying> It's the first day of our traditional new year :)
<crimsun> happy new year, freeflying
<yuriy> happy new year
<crimsun> (it's still NYE here)
<crimsun> I'm flying home tomorrow to have NY's dinner with my folks
<freeflying> crimsun: thanks
<yuriy> lexual: bug 85948 i guess is because the tabs in konversation aren't normal tabs
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 85948 in konversation "ctrl-,/. shortcut not working in konversation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85948
<freeflying> yuriy: thanks
<Hobbsee> lexual: poke
<Hobbsee> lexual: if you go back to the default shortcuts for konvi, the tab ones, does ctrl+. and ctrl+, work?
<Hobbsee> apparently they broke in dapper, which was why it was changed
<lexual> how do I go back to the defaults?
<Hobbsee> settings, configure shortcuts, and hit the default button
<Hobbsee> wow, sho_'s furious at us
<crimsun> ?
<Hobbsee> crimsun: ? to which?
<crimsun> 22:46 < Hobbsee> wow, sho_'s furious at us
<Hobbsee> crimsun: upstream konvi developer
<Hobbsee> sarah@LongPointyStick:/devel/k-d-s$ bzr checkout sftp://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kubuntu-default-settings/ubuntu
<Hobbsee> Permission denied (publickey).
<Hobbsee> bzr: ERROR: Unable to connect to SSH host bazaar.launchpad.net; EOF during negotiation
<lexual> Hobbsee: yes that makes it work.
<Hobbsee> wah.
<crimsun> Hobbsee: right, I was hoping for a rundown of the drama.
<Hobbsee> crimsun: kubuntu has changed some of the defaults of konversation, as it's our default irc client
<crimsun> what's ticking off sho_?
<Hobbsee> that we changed some of their defaults, and people went to #konversation asking about it
<crimsun> (oh please.)
<Hobbsee> rather
<Hobbsee> crimsun: do you know why id' be getting that error message?
<Hobbsee> crimsun: afaik, my ssh key is still here, etc.
<Hobbsee> and i'm in kubuntu-members
<crimsun> is the hostname correct?
<Hobbsee> Kubuntu Default Settings is now being maintained in bzr with write
<Hobbsee> access to anyone in kubuntu-members.
<Hobbsee> bzr checkout sftp://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kubuntu-default-settings/ubuntu
<Hobbsee> mv ubuntu kubuntu-default-settings-6.10
<Hobbsee> edit edit
<crimsun> I've not used bzr in a few months, so I don't know if bazaar.launchpad.net is used instead of, say, bazaar.canonical or whatever
<Hobbsee> bzr commit
<Hobbsee> debuild -S
<Hobbsee> dput
<Hobbsee> was in an email a while ago
<Hobbsee> i'm assuming so
<crimsun> you might want to poke in #launchpad, sorry
<Hobbsee> oh, i'ts bzr, it seems
<crimsun> oh, wait
<crimsun> you're not providing a username
<Hobbsee> shouldnt have to, should i?  not if ~kubuntu-members is there?
<crimsun> I've not tried w/o a username@bazaar.launchpad.net
* Hobbsee tries
<Hobbsee> wow, we have some old defaults here
<crimsun> works? fails?
<Hobbsee> yep.  works now
<crimsun> excellent.
<crimsun> don't know if the username@ is required or if it was just a heisenberg
<Hobbsee> Mez: didnt you change the konvi port to 8001?
<crimsun> that was in feisty, yeah.
<crimsun> (and I didn't push that change)
<Hobbsee> crimsun: of course, it's a valid question if we should be taking out menu options, etc.
<crimsun> true.
<Hobbsee> especially if they were made in dapper, and there has been a major release since then
<MrWGW-> good evening
<Hobbsee> hey MrWGW-
<MrWGW-> how are you doing?
<Hobbsee> good, dealing in konversation woes, at the moment
<Hobbsee> which is hard, as i dont understand much of kde coding
<MrWGW-> I'm doing something rather controversial this evening
<Hobbsee> oh?
* MrWGW- is forking GNU
<MrWGW-> specifically, I'm creating a fork of the so called "userland" that will be a seperate project and will remain under its current license, rather than upgrading to the GPL v3 when it comes out, and I'm also wanting to tackle some of the major annoyances in GNOME
<Hobbsee> MrWGW-: ick.
<MrWGW-> well I told you it would be controversial
<Hobbsee> or just insane :P
<MrWGW-> in my case, more fun than anything
<MrWGW-> its very easy to do
<MrWGW-> you just download the sources, rename everything, use symlinks so that nothing breaks, and voila
<MrWGW-> also, GNOME IMO has a number of UI flaws
<MrWGW-> which annoys me, because I otherwise prefer it to KDE
<Jucato> Hobbsee: have you noticed if it were possible to change where GRUB is installed to in the Edgy Desktop CD?
<Hobbsee> Jucato: i'ts not
<Jucato> Hobbsee: hm.. strange thing... I remember a few weeks ago, I tried the Desktop CD. when I reached the part where it's confirming where GRUB will be installed and which partitions will be formatted, the location where GRUB will be installed is clickable (like a link). When I clicked on it, it gave me a text box asking for a location to install GRUB in
<MrWGW-> hey Jucato
<Jucato> hi MrWGW-
<Hobbsee> Jucato: sure that wasnt a feisty cd?
<Jucato> nope. I burned that CD on the day Edgy was released...
* Jucato has no feisty anything...
<Hobbsee> Jucato: odd.  no idea
<Hobbsee> afaik, they didnt have time to say where grub was to be installed to, on the desktop cd
<Jucato> heh I find it odd too... and I only remembered this yesterday...
<Jucato> it's in step 6, where you confirm which partitions will be formatted
<Hobbsee> grrrr....why cant i find the amarok that was released with 3.5.6, in kdesvn
<Jucato> amarok is in trunk/extragear
<Hobbsee> ahh, excellent, thanks
<Jucato> np :)
<Jucato> extragear apps don't follow the KDE releases... and they're in trunk, even if they're still for KDE 3.5.x
<Hobbsee> right
<Hobbsee> gah.  i cant find exactly what i'm looking for
<Jucato> what is it? maybe I can help (trying hard...)
<Hobbsee> in amarokrc of k-d-s, we only set some of the shortcuts (the XF86... is the stuff i'm interested in) - i'm wondering if we need to, and if we do, why we arent setting *all* of the XF86 buttons.
<Hobbsee> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/extragear/multimedia/amarok/src/app.cpp?rev=634709&view=markup is the appropriate file, within amarok.  i'm not sure where/if global kde shorcuts come into it
* Jucato searches too
<Hobbsee> we're still setting a lot of crack in konqi, which i've now removed, and am now looking at amarok's
<Hobbsee> /me suspects we dont need
<Hobbsee> [Gst-Engine] 
<Hobbsee> Sound Output=alsasink
<Hobbsee> in there either
<Jucato> since Amarok doesn't work w/ GStreamer currently?
* Jucato sighs... one day... one day...
<Jucato> I'm gonna talk like this too
<Hobbsee> correct
* Hobbsee is learning...slowly
<Hobbsee> er, s/konqi/konvi/
<Jucato> and that's *exactly* what I need to do, too. learn **slowly**... no more crash courses for me
<Jucato> hm.. brb...
<Hobbsee> ooh!  svn finally cmae down!
<yuriy> is kdm crashing for anybody else?
<Hobbsee> define crashing
<Hobbsee> er, bzr
<yuriy> on start up it comes up, then goes away, and i have to go to vt and login and startx
<yuriy> it doesn't actually die though
<yuriy> this has been happening for a while and i've kinda been ignoring it (yaya i'm useless) but i just did a fresh install of herd4 and it's still doing it
<Hobbsee> that's not good - clean config?
<yuriy> umm no, i keep forgetting to try that oops
<yuriy> h/o
<yuriy> what config am i looking for? since kdm isn't user specific
<yuriy> that answers that -- fresh install so yes, clean config
<Hobbsee> i'm not sure...
<Hobbsee> okay
<Hobbsee> Jucato: and where will i find kopete?
<Jucato> Hobbsee: kdenetwork
<Jucato> gah sorry late reply
<nixternal> woohoo, I have killed the docs tonight!!!
<nixternal> man, so much work, so little time :/
<Hobbsee> hrm, i think i found them
* Hobbsee can now patch the kopete icons, if she wants to
<Jucato> Hobbsee: if you're looking for the version released w/ 3.5.6 (stable), it's in tags/
<Hobbsee> Jucato: was looking for the 0.11 versions, but i found it another way :)
<Hobbsee> Jucato: did hte interface change between 0.11 and  0.12?
<Hobbsee> iirc, it did
<Jucato> I can't recall, but iirc yes it did
* Jucato is not a heavy kopete user, doesn't notice details...
* Hobbsee wonders why we have a kopetechatwindow.rc, and if i'ts actually in date
* Hobbsee commits
* Hobbsee test builds, first
<Hobbsee> gah!
<Hobbsee> rm'ing .local isnt such a great idea.
<Jucato> O.o
<Hobbsee> ahh well
<jdong>  /usr/local/bin/insertrant kubuntu-default-settings "Stop hiding my root"
* Hobbsee attempts to commit to bzr
<Hobbsee> jdong: in feisty it doesnt.
<jdong> && rm -f /etc/kubuntu-default/settings/*
<Hobbsee> heh
<jdong> Hobbsee: well obviously it didn't delete the .hidden from edgy now did it?
<jdong> and thank you for regaining your senses.
<Hobbsee> jdong: no, there's still a SRU for that, and all of the SRU's are pretty much being abandoned
<Hobbsee> it was an experiment.
<jdong> :)
<jdong> I love to hear that
<jdong> both of those statements
<Hobbsee> 05:18 < Tonio_> I prefer to spend 5 minutes fixing a bug on feisty than 2 month for edgy...
<Hobbsee> enough said, really
<jdong> lovely
<jdong> great
<MrWGW-> woo forking is fun
<Hobbsee> jdong: how many SRU's have you done, again?
<jdong> Hobbsee: err, that's not my job....
<jdong> Hobbsee: if I were more involved in development I would od more
<Hobbsee> yay, it committed
<jdong> Hobbsee: and that's a pretty lame excuse for why stable distro bugfixes are being abandoned
<Hobbsee> jdong: exactly.  so i wouldnt whine about people not going thru the process, unless you've done at least one yourself.
<Hobbsee> 2 months is on the quick side!
<jdong> then there's something wrong with the process
<jdong> all I know is 80% of backports requests should've been something handled through SRU
<jdong> but oh well I have no problem with just backporting a newer release
<Hobbsee> then handle them?
<jdong> I don't have the knowledge about the situation to handle them
<jdong> I barely can deal with backports and the forums
<jdong> I don't need much more added to my plate
<jdong> or I'm gonna be fatter than rosie odonnell
<Hobbsee> heh
* Hobbsee hopes it will change...
* jdong does too
<jdong> I'm sorry if SRU is a painful process
<jdong> probably because of update paranoia arising from our various 'incidents'
<Jucato> and yet we still seem to have some incidents...
<jdong> Jucato: well no amount of paranoia fixes that :)
<jdong> Jucato: our recent incidents seem to be better though
<jdong> arising out of really odd corner cases
<jdong> not, say, 100% the nvidia audience :)
<Jucato> yeah. the recent can be blamed on soyuz, iirc
<jdong> or 80% of AGP users
<yuriy> although it's not really ubuntu's fault, there was a recent problem for a good part of the nvidia audience
<jdong> yuriy: that was not a ubuntu porblem at all
<jdong> there is no way you can blame ubuntu for that one
<jdong> ubuntu needed to get out a security update
<yuriy> well, of course
<jdong> that broke binary compatibility
<jdong> and 3rd party vendors weren't fast enough in getting out updated drivers
<yuriy> we should get a big funnel
<jdong> lol
<yuriy> and point it at hardware manufacturers when people complain
<yuriy> i guess that doesn't work too well when they aren't physically rushing at anybody
<jdong> not at hardware manufacturers :)
<jdong> 3rd party repos
* LongPointyStick pokes jdong 
<jdong> maybe there's something inherently broken about the way updates are handled?
<jdong> LongPointyStick: what?
<jdong> ow
<jdong> fix azureus
<jdong> or at least +1 it
* LongPointyStick DOOOMS jdong 
<jdong> lol
<LongPointyStick> jdong: true, but it's probably better to fix for the next release, then argue against a procedure which people dont want to change (yet, hopefully)
<jdong> LongPointyStick: hehe I'll just file a backport request for it :D
<yuriy> the faq needs some updating
<fdoving> so does kubuntu.org -> contact i guess.
<fdoving> don't belive amu want to be listed as a contact person any more.
<mhb> good morning
<hunger> Why does kde store its cache files in /var/tmp and not in /tmp?
<fdoving> hunger: /tmp is cleaned at reboot, i guess /var/tmp is not.
<fdoving> only thing i can come up with.
<hunger> fdoving: Yeap... but does that matter?
<fdoving> don't know.
<fdoving> the cache is stored in /var/tmp/
<fdoving> like  /var/tmp/kdecache-frode/favicons
<fdoving> the cached favicons, makes sense not to delete them at reboot.
<fdoving> also, the khtml http cache is stored there.
<fdoving> and ksycoca
<fdoving> probably makes sense to not have it in /tmp
<fdoving> the alternative would be somewhere in ~ i guess.
* Hobbsee waves
<dinosaur-rus> hi
<Hobbsee> heya
<Hobbsee> dinosaur-rus: where'd you find the ETA of KDE4?
<dinosaur-rus> Hobbsee: I don't remember, but I've read somewhere that KDE4 is gonna be released somewhere this autumn...
<Hobbsee> dinosaur-rus: they bumped it, iirc.
<Hobbsee> they're still working on the libs, which they originally said they wouldnt be touching after november (snapshot 2)
<dinosaur-rus> some time ago I've made a packages update and language switching stopped working
<Tm_T> There's no "official" ETA for KDE4 ;)
<Tm_T> Good estimation is "before chrismas" but can't say what year.
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> this one would be nice
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: get going :P
<Tm_T> Yup.
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: what are you working on, at the moment?
<Hobbsee> dinosaur-rus: for kde4, presumably?
<dinosaur-rus> keyboard layout switching looks to be broken now :(
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: Nothing really, just messing around in IRC, help this and that.
* dinosaur-rus is very sad
<mhb> oh, I managed to compile kdesktop! yay!
<Hobbsee> mhb: yay!
<dinosaur-rus> can anyone use non-English keyboard layouts?
<mhb> compiling the whole kdebase seems impossible to me
<Jucato> mhb: kde4?
<GNUro> hello!
<mhb> Jucato: no, kde3
<Jucato> oh
<Jucato> have fun :)
<mhb> now that I compiled it I can finally fix the bugs I want :o)
<Hobbsee> mhb: why dont you fix the bugs in the distro and in kde?  :)
<Jucato> mhb: that's how I did 2 patches to Konqi :)
* Jucato goes for a while... bbl
<dinosaur-rus> I've found that it's kxkb; if it's disabled or I'm in another DE/WM keyboard layouts work without problems
<superstoned_> * superstoned loves the label support in amarok
<Hobbsee> :)
* mhb thinks superstoned_ should learn the "/me" command :o)
<superstoned_> just forgot...
* superstoned_ knows that...
<marseillai> superstoned_: should learn the "/ame" command
* superstoned_ what does this?
* superstoned_ doesn't see a diff between /me and /ame
<marseillai> superstoned_: look on #strigi
* Hobbsee test
<marseillai> superstoned_: Hobbsee it makes a /me on every channel you are
<Hobbsee> what's /ame do, that /me doesnt?
<Hobbsee> holy cow
<marseillai> as does superstoned_ with is first message
<superstoned_> aaaah
<superstoned_> tnx
<Hobbsee> superstoned_: you dont here.
<superstoned_> ?
<Hobbsee> marseillai: yes, i just found that out, when they all turned blue...
<superstoned_> btw now i'm just being talked to here, i can ask - is polyester now the default style in kubuntu???
<marseillai> there is also a /amsg if i well remember
<marseillai> but not sure
<marseillai> hi everybody
<superstoned_> marseillai: :D
<marseillai> yep
<marseillai> it's that
<superstoned_> hi!
<marseillai> /amsg hi everybody
<superstoned_> lol
<marseillai> arf it does this on every server you are too .........
<Hobbsee> yep
<marseillai> even on private message
<superstoned_> cool
<superstoned_> so you're REALLY bugging everybody :D
<superstoned_> lol
<Hobbsee> yep
<marseillai> french channel are surprise! :)
<superstoned_> I forgot the /me and used * cuz forums don't use /me, so you have to type it... :D
* superstoned_ hates that
* superstoned_ loves /me
<superstoned_> :D
<superstoned_> (no, not that way)
<superstoned_> tsss
<superstoned_> btw the label support REALLY rocks. Get labels automatically from last.fm (use the plugin) and then sort your music on labels/artist/album (or whatever). lovely!
<marseillai> do you know who works on suspend in ubuntu? i've find a way to improve the speed of suspend.
<Hobbsee> marseillai: suspend2?
<marseillai> no
<Hobbsee> marseillai: ask in #ubuntu-devel tomorrow, probably
<Hobbsee> good
<marseillai> i erase the ram cache before suspend
<marseillai> echo "1" > /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches && sleep 1 && echo "0" > /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches
<marseillai> then suspend
<marseillai> and hibernate became as fast as a suspend ...
<dinosaur-rus> my problem with switching keyboard layouts is really strange -- it only occurs when kxkb is started automatically with KDE. when it's started after KDE is loaded (i.e. manually), everything is ok.
<dinosaur-rus> any ideas?
<_StefanS_> hi there
<Hobbsee> heya
<_StefanS_> i was wondering.. the logout has not been applied to kdm.. maybe that should be done too ?
<Jucato> ?
<_StefanS_> the modified logout I mean
<_StefanS_> Tonio_ !
<dinosaur-rus> _StefanS_: I got stretched icons on logout screen (but text is displayed, thanks for that)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I was wondering about that logout, I noticed we have not applied that to kdm
<Tonio_> Lure: be happy :)
<Tonio_> Lure: I merged qt with debian, there is a patch for the fonts bug :)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: hey ;)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: hum true, indeed
<LongPointyStick> hey Tonio_1
<Tonio_> well it is a bit rare to logout via kdm
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: but if you can paztch this, why not
<LongPointyStick> Tonio_: when can i discuss various k-d-s stuff with you?
<Tonio_> LongPointyStick: sure
<Tonio_> LongPointyStick: I have to go this afternoon, but can you come tomorrow ?
<LongPointyStick> Tonio_: preferably not now, i'm going to bed :)
<Tonio_> hehe, no probleme
<Jucato> _StefanS_: I'm presuming that the logout from kdm will only have 2 buttons?
<LongPointyStick> okay - ping me when you're around?
<Tonio_> LongPointyStick: tomorrow for sure
<Tonio_> :)
<_StefanS_> Jucato: exatcly
* LongPointyStick is getting asked for tech support, as she still had ops in #kubuntu
<LongPointyStick> hence the sign out
<_StefanS_> I'm going to mimck that precise dialog
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: I'll be glad to upload if you can patch this too
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I will look at it
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: See if it can be done quickly
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I think it would sort of round up the logout feature
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: how much time do I have btw, ?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: not that much ;)
<dinosaur-rus> _StefanS_: I can switch keyboard layouts when kxkb is launched automatically with KDE, but if I start it manually, everything is ok. any ideas?
<dinosaur-rus> s/can/cannot
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: I don't think that'll break the feature freeze since that's just an extention of an existing feature btw
<_StefanS_> dinosaur-rus: dont know about that, sorry
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: ok, I will try
<_Sime> Tonio_: Hi,
<Tonio_> hey _Sime :)
<Tonio_> _Sime: I read you were working on the media patches ?
<Tonio_> _Sime: may I ping you this week concerning a few issues I'd like to point you at ?
<Tonio_> mostly integration things, not technical ones
<_Sime> Tonio_: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuKDEMedia
<_Sime> Tonio_: I put some new patches up on there.
<Tonio_> _Sime: great, I'll update them tomorrow or toonight
<_Sime> Tonio_: you should be able to drop them straight in.
<_Sime> Tonio_: they don't fix everything (yet). But hopefully a lot of your complaints will be fixed.
<Tonio_>  Improved names for disks on the desktop.
<Tonio_> GREAT !
<Tonio_> that was really missing for me :)
<_Sime> the old names are bad for me, but good for you.
<_Sime> so I'm combining the two.
<Tonio_> _Sime: that was not complaints ! I just wanted to point you at improvements solutions
<_Sime> so you should see things like "Removable disk 40Gb (data1)"
<Tonio_> _Sime: the idea of removing them was just because you were not available last weeks
<Tonio_> that has (you know it) never against you and your work !
<Tonio_> _Sime: yeah that's nice
<_Sime> I've never taken your comments in that way. don't worry. ;)
<Tonio_> better than "disk1"
<_Sime> complains/bug reports, kinda the same.
<Tonio_> _Sime: I hope that'll be translated via launchpad quickly btw
<_Sime> Yes.
<_Sime> the mount point is important for me
<Tonio_> _Sime: thanks for the work ! I'll test them and will upload toonight probably
<_Sime> because I don't remember the size of my partitions.
<_Sime> so "Removable disk foobar" isn't very useful for me.
<_Sime> so hopefully everyone will get useful names now.
<Tonio_> _Sime: isn't df -h enough ? :)
<_Sime> the only problem is that the icon names on the desktop get wrapped and cut off if they are too long
<Tonio_> _Sime: yes but that's for the all kde.... not a problem with your patches, I won't blame that
<Tonio_> and btw that'll work on "konqueror" while pointing to ~/Desktop no ?
<Tonio_> _Sime: another thing, but that might be hard to figure out
<_Sime> since our names are going to be longer, maybe we should give the icons more room on the desktop.
<Tonio_> is there a way to hide "cdrom" folder in /media if nothing is mounted ?
<Tonio_> just asking for feasability
<Tonio_> that's what I like with media:/ it is dynamic
<Tonio_> I think that'll be hard to do no ? ;)
<_Sime> the easiest way to do that is to remove the folder, and remove cdrom from /etc/fstab.
<Tonio_> _Sime: and last thing, is there now a way to "unmount" a disk via the context menu ?
<Tonio_> _Sime: currently we only can "remove" it which is a pain when you need to just unmount to use for example qtparted or gparted
<_Sime> Tonio_: Yes, it is called "Safely Remove". You should have that option available.
<Tonio_> _Sime: that only unmount ?
<Tonio_> okay I'll test, I must say I didn't test that for a while :)
<Tonio_> btw thanks a lot for your work ;)
* Tonio_ is happy his criticisms helped for improvement :)
<_Sime> for USB stuff that is unmount. For disks you probably only have "Eject" right now
<Tonio_> _Sime: okay ;) I have to leave now, sorry...
<Tonio_> _Sime: thanks again :)
<_Sime> I think I saw on the k3b change log that it now support HAL and unmounting disks by itself.
<_Sime> ok,
<_Sime> k3b might be smarter now.
<Tonio_> _Sime: version 1.0 ?
<Tonio_> yes but we have lots of problems packaging it :)
<_Sime> don't know which version. it was after edgy though.
<snikker> i possible to set the home dir when i lunch kdesu?
<dinosaur-rus> what packages need to be installed for developing KDE apps? just there're too many of them... :P
<dinosaur-rus> well, nevermind :)
<dinosaur-rus> have a nice day ;)
<nixternal> OK you speakers. I have a lappy 1280x800 Intel. How can I get it to output out the external port at say 1024x768?
<nixternal> any tricks?
<snikker> can anyone compile and test a simple program? it's only to see if the problem is on my machine or not...
<apokryphos> !support
<ubotu> For your support options, see http://www.ubuntu.com/support For IRC support, join #ubuntu / #kubuntu / #xubuntu etc
<ypsila> moin
<ypsila> kwwii: ping
<kwwii> ypsila: pong
<jjesse> afternoon :)
<jjesse> hello kwwii
<froud> hi, why can I see libpst here http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/source/libpst but cant find it via apt?
<kwwii> howdy jjesse
<jjesse> :)
<ypsila> kwwii: good evening to germany :-)
<kwwii> ;-)
<ypsila> kwwii: even better: good evening to frankconia
<kwwii> ypsila: lol, yeah :-)
<ypsila> kwwii: seriously, we would like to do a little bit of promotion for the german-speaking kubuntu-community, but I'm not sure whether this is the right place to discuss about
<kwwii> ypsila: wir koennen das im /query machen wen du willst
<ypsila> kwwii: I would prefer you join our official team-channel #kubuntu-de.org
<kwwii> ok
<ypsila> thx
<MrWGW-> hi kwwii
<MrWGW-> I'm up to something rather.....controversial
<kwwii> MrWGW-: hehe, aren't we all :p
<MrWGW-> well this is especially controversial
<MrWGW-> I'm creating a fork of GNU
<MrWGW-> I already have one developer lined up
<MrWGW-> the primary objective is to keep the fork availible under the terms of GPLv2
<MrWGW-> the fork basically consists of the so called "userland" plus GNOME and GTK
<MrWGW-> so the other primary objective is to fix GNOME
<mhb> wouldn't it be better to wait until GPLv3 gets released?
<ajmitch> sounds like a good way to get obsolete, very fast
<jjesse> are you trying to recruit people away from kubuntu-devel?
<MrWGW-> possibly, but its trivial to update the codebase to reflect changes made before that time
<MrWGW-> No
<MrWGW-> I don't want Kubuntu developers working on it, because Kubuntu is a KDE project
<MrWGW-> and Kubuntu and Ubuntu, I suspect, will become GPL v3 licensed
<MrWGW-> which isn't a problem for me
<MrWGW-> I would use the GPL v3 for my own stuff
<MrWGW-> but, there is a market need for a fork of GNU, and I'm moving to fill that void
<ajmitch> a market need? where?
<Tm_T> Wtf.
<MrWGW-> *cough Suse cough*
* mhb thinks this is *really* not the place to discuss it
<mhb> PM or some offtopic channel perhaps
<MrWGW-> you're right
<kwwii> boah
<ajmitch> crackful
<ypsila> MrWGW-: may I ask, where you are from?
<MrWGW-> the US
<MrWGW-> why?
<ypsila> MrWGW-: just intererst, nothing more
<MrWGW-> O'
<ypsila> -r
<MrWGW-> I'm from Los Angeles
<MrWGW-> sry
<MrWGW-> brb
<ypsila> MrWGW-: the country would have been enough :-) I'm from Germany#
<MrWGW-> ah lovely
<MrWGW-> I've been all over your country
<MrWGW-> probably seen more of it than any other country in Europe
<lotusleaf> MrWGW-: but have you seen #kubuntu-offtopic #ubuntu-offtopic ? :)
<lotusleaf> both unique locations with plenty of happy birds
<ypsila> MrWGW-: which one do you prefer? I guess people would love to see us leaving :-D
<MrWGW-> ROFL
<MrWGW-> Kubuntu#offtopic is fine
<MrWGW-> I stray off topic very easily
<ypsila> :-D
<MrWGW-> although frankly I fail to see the point of topics in channels that are dead :-P
<MrWGW-> anyway, see you there
<mhb> have you discussed the windows utilities on the CD yet, Tonio_ ?
<ypsila> MrWGW-: dont discuss, it's not worth the time
<Lure> mhb: no conclusion afaik
<Lure> mhb: I would like to get rid of some in favour of digikam
<Tm_T> Lure: Firefox +1
<Tm_T> It's outdated anyway.
<Lure> Tm_T: we will probably have to keep some, but having kdepim or speedcrunch there is no point (imho)
<mhb> Lure: me too
<_StefanS_> evening
<Lure> _StefanS_: evening
<_StefanS_> :)
<Lure> _StefanS_: logout now works nicely for my needs (keyboard navigation)
<_StefanS_> Lure: good thing :) - I'm glad to hear that
<_StefanS_> Lure: However it dont seem like the accelerator keys work
<jjesse> quick question: anyone else having problems starting amarok on a feisty box?  just curios if it is my virtual machine or not
<_StefanS_> Lure: alt+L for instance
<_StefanS_> jjesse: I have no issues
<_StefanS_> jjesse: running amarok 1.4.5
<Lure> _StefanS_: never used those...
<_StefanS_> jjesse: I can start my virtual machine, hang on and I'll test it
<_StefanS_> Lure: oka
<jjesse> _StefanS_: ok, must just be my vm then, every time i open it up, it just sits there and then i get a message that it has stopped responding
<_StefanS_> jjesse: is it vmare you're running?
<jjesse> yeah vmware server and the vm has 512mgs of memory
<_StefanS_> ah the free one..
<_StefanS_> mine is a workstation 6.0 beta3
<_StefanS_> hangon, its bootin
<_StefanS_> g
<_StefanS_> jjesse: do you even have audio on vmware server ?
<jjesse> _StefanS_: hmm does it matter?
<_StefanS_> jjesse: donno :) - my amarok is started,  what kind of errors do you get on yours?
<jjesse> _StefanS_: i just get the spinning "wait" and it hangs there
<_StefanS_> jjesse: did you update using adept?
<jjesse> if i switch active applications then the screen sort of hangs, waiting to take focus off amarok....
<jjesse> yeah
<_StefanS_> jjesse: have you installed vmware tools?
<jjesse> yes i have
<_StefanS_> jjesse: mine is not installed
<jjesse> _StefanS_: i'm just trying to document stuff for the update for the official ubuntu book, so its no big deal if its just mine
<_StefanS_> jjesse: try starting something else that use the audio subsysttem
<jjesse> will do
<_StefanS_> jjesse: donno if it will give you any clues
<_StefanS_> jjesse: by the way.. try starting amarok from commandline, like konsole. It might give an idea
<jjesse> thanks for the help
<_StefanS_> jjesse: you could try #amarok if you think its an issue with amarok itself
<jjesse> _StefanS_: i will try some things later, moving on to next section i need to update :)  thanks for the help
<_StefanS_> jjesse: no problem :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: ping ?
<jjesse> what ersion of open office is in feisty?
<_StefanS_> jjesse: 2.1-3ubuntu1
<_StefanS_> this is just funny... I didn't know kdm had a schedule shutdown feature
<jjesse> thanks
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: pong ?
<Tonio_> mhb: not yet ;)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: hep hey
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: well I just found a little bug in the logout.. the accelerator keys are not workin'
<Tonio_> ah....
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: have a fix ?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: so I just fixed that, and I couldn't help starting to fix kdm
<Tonio_> yes send me the patch please :) I'll fix this
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: so I will probably have a diff soon for both
<Tonio_> both ?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: 1) bugfix for logout, 2) kdm shutdown/restart
<Tonio_> you have done it ?
<_StefanS_> 90%
<Tonio_> great
<_StefanS_> yes
<_StefanS_> after that I going to experiment with the kdesu thing
<_StefanS_> need to test some fades ;)
<_StefanS_> and "above other windows" functionality
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I just used the First letter of each (R)estart, (H)ibernate, (L)ogout for the accelerators
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I think thats ok
<Tonio_> okay ;)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: did you hear anything from manchicken lately ?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: he might be on vacation or something
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: nope... nothing
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: well maybe he just went outside the house and liked it :)
<_StefanS_> haha
* _StefanS_ doesnt really want to work tomorrow...
<Tonio_> ;)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: did you know that kdm supported scheduled shutdowns (?), its just not enabled by default, and I really don't see the point either.
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: hum, didn't knew that indeed
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: the new dialog wont have have functionality
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: dont really want to bother with something that was never used
<Tonio_> sure
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: isn't there a way to just compile one .deb from kdebase ?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: for instance if I just want to compile kdm
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: ping ?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: sent you the ksmserver patch by email
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: thanks !
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: I'll upload toonight....
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: another one is coming soon.. kdm is working fine, and I'm just adjusting the width of the dialog right now. Will send you the diff soon
#kubuntu-devel 2008-02-11
<mhb> I don't think anyone really reads it, but I'm in a mood to talk, so...
<mhb> I really think Kubuntu is doing the right thing with embracing Python
<rouzic_ausente> good night for all
<mhb> night
<mhb> with C++, you have to write a lot of code more just to get the same thing done
<jjesse> afternoon ;)(
<Jucato> hm.. 2 mouths :)
<Jucato> hi jjesse!
<jjesse> hiya Jucato
<Jucato> oooh he got it right this time :P
<jjesse> when i left the airport this morning it was -25 degrees F w/ the wind, when i arrived at my destination it was 72 degrees F
<Jucato> uh oh.... careful now... that could get you sick...
<jjesse> totatlly
<jjesse> Jucato:  do your kde4 apps take longer to launch the kde3 ones?  when i click on the kde4 version of konsole it takes forver to load in comparison to kde3 konsole
<jjesse> on gutsy
<stdin> from a kde3 session or a kde4 session?
<Jucato> I'm on hardy so I can't really say.
<jjesse> stdin: kde4 session
<Jucato> from a kde3 session I imagine it would be a bit longer the first time around
<Jucato> ah from a kde4 session? no, it's quite fast :)
<jjesse> yeah from my kde4 session
<jjesse> in fact since a recent update i no longer have icons on the appilcation launcher for kde4
<jjesse> so konsole shows up as kde4-konsole
<nixternal> jjesse: where are you at?
<nixternal> my old man just called from Florida and said "I already put on shorts and a t-shirt"
<jjesse> nixternal: los angeles
<Jucato> nixternal!!!
<nixternal> you by the staples center?
<jjesse> left grand rapids and it was 20 below
<jjesse> i'm in el segundo
<jjesse> by LAX
<nixternal> I am watching the Grammys right now...I just heard the most beautiful rendition of Let it Be by the Beatles
<nixternal> I left my wallet in El Segundo
<nixternal> see, the gangs in El Segundo cut his connection
<nixternal> wasabi Jucato
<nixternal> 19:42:09 [ nixternal] see, the gangs in El Segundo cut his connection
<nixternal> hehe
<Jucato> susHI nixternal! :)
<jjesse> hrm
<nixternal> mmm sushi
<jjesse> hehe
<jjesse> forgot the grammy's were tonight
<Jucato> (damn that was lame...)
<nixternal> I had Italian meetball and sausage sammiches tonight...not as good as sushi, but damn they were good
<Jucato> yum :)
<nixternal> jjesse: ya, they have had 4 great performances thus far
 * Jucato had sardines swimming in tomato sauce for breakfast :D
<nixternal> Alicia Key's started out with a digital duette with Frank Sinatra
<jjesse> nixternal: ah
<Jucato> digital duet? wow
<nixternal> then Carry Underwood did her "Before he cheats" which rocked
<nixternal> then the Time!!!
<jjesse> mmmm cary underwood
<nixternal> ya, came back and did "oh e oh e oh"
<nixternal> and just now they had the Beatles tribute
<nixternal> going back to watch...Amy Winehouse and Fergi are coming up :)
<nixternal> see ya in a bit :)
<jjesse> ok the kde4 version of dolphin is it dolph!n or dolphin or?
<Jucato> plain Dolphin
<jjesse> thanks
<jjesse> dolphin was added in the gutsy release correct?
<Jucato> hm?
<Jucato> you mean d3lphin?
<jjesse> yeah thats what i menat
<Jucato> then yes :)
<jjesse> its wierd how a 3 hour time difference makes things so different
<Jucato> :D
<jjesse> i can't believe its only 6:30pm right now.... feels like 9:30
<jjesse> afk for a bit
<jjesse> hrmm whats it called how we have added a Documents Videos, etc folder?
<Jucato> xdg-menus spec I think
<jjesse> xdg-menus?
<Jucato> yeah, XDG Home Dirs according to https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo
<jjesse> ah cool thanks
 * jjesse is still struggling with chapter
<nixternal> you? man the Edubuntu chapter is insane
<jjesse> i'm getting sick of looking at it
<nixternal> I sent in my first quick draft today, but man there is a lot more to do
<nixternal> I am with you on that..I can't wait for this edit to be done already
<nixternal> I hate the fact they gave me a fairly large job with a 1 to 2 week deadline
<nixternal> honestly, a lot of the Edubuntu chapter needs to be removed, rewritten, and added new
<nixternal> nice...someone posted a root kit for us to play around with on the university mailing list, and it drops you right to a root shell
<jjesse> cool :)
<nixternal> gotta send this one in to kees
<nixternal> I was able to root all but 1 of my systems with it
<nixternal> ooh, it doesn't drop to root shell on *buntu..but it does on Debian...just tested it on my webserver :/
<jjesse> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<jjesse> what version of firefox in hardy?
<jjesse> ! help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<nixternal> I like that Amy Winehouse...she can sing
<nixternal> a little weird, but damn she has one hell of a voice
<nixternal> jjesse: did you watch the grammys at all?
<jjesse> watching the taped version
<jjesse> which is now airing in pacifc time
<nixternal> oh..then I won't tell you
<jjesse> what version of firefox in hardy?  2.0 still?
<nixternal> the Vince Gill/Kanye moment is good..all I will tell you...actually the whole thing was good
<nixternal> 2. something
<nixternal> !info firefox hardy
<ubotu> firefox (source: firefox): lightweight web browser based on Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0.10+2nobinonly-0ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 8968 kB, installed size 26024 kB
<jjesse> !info krita
<ubotu> krita (source: koffice): a pixel-based image manipulation program for the KDE Office Suite. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.6.3-0ubuntu5.1 (gutsy), package size 3060 kB, installed size 9476 kB
<jjesse> !info krita hardy
<ubotu> krita (source: koffice): a pixel-based image manipulation program for the KDE Office Suite. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.6.3-4ubuntu4 (hardy), package size 2982 kB, installed size 9264 kB
<freeflying> anyone here can test scim-bridge under kde4 for me, especially with non-us keyoard variant
<freeflying> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2008-February/002183.html
<jussi01> Riddell: ping
<Tonio_> Riddell: will you upload Lure changes to kdebase/kdelibs or may I do it ?
<Lure> Tonio_: Riddellwas not clear if your change in guidance was correct
 * Lure searches log for quote
<Lure> Tonio_: [Sun Feb 10 2008] [22:41:37] <Riddell> he shouldn't have changed the KaboutData name, he should have used KLocale.addCatalogue
<Lure> Tonio_: tour i18n change caused DCO
<Lure> P name to be replaced
<Tonio_> Lure: nope the change was good
<Tonio_> Lure: Riddell may have forgotten, but he gave me the idea for the fix
<Lure> Tonio_: than you can upload my changes if this will stay
<Tonio_> Lure: with pykdeextension, the catalogue is used directly from the app name in kaboutdata, and that's the reason it didn't work with addCatalogue
<Lure> I will then commit your fix also in upstream SVN
<Tonio_> Lure: I spent 2 days testing everything, and I can unsure anyone there is no way to make it to work with addcatalogue
<Lure> I have some other changes for upstream SVN
<Tonio_> the catalogue is ignored as long as there is kaboutdata set....
<Lure> and we may ask for proper .1 release for Hardy
<Tonio_> Lure: strace -e trace=open doesn't even show the file has been opened, even with the addCatalogue code in it
<Lure> ok, so it is pykdeextensions limitation
<Tonio_> Lure: that looks specific to pykdeextensions, with c++ it is different
<Lure> Tonio_: it really is not that importan what top level name for DCOP we use
<Tonio_> sure
<Tonio_> Lure: and just to finish on that point, addCatalogue was used in the code previously, that didn't make it to work any better, and that's the reason why fixing was so hard, as this is an undocumented process in pykdeextensions :)
<Tonio_> pykdeextensions doc is really limited.... :/
<Lure> Tonio_: I know - and you rock for fixing this bug finally!
<Tonio_> Lure: 2 days of coffee :)
<Lure> Tonio_: how is life and work for you? French parliament loves Kubuntu?
<Tonio_> Lure: the problem is that we need the translation to reach the angpacks, which is not the case afaik
<Tonio_> Lure: the  change was pretty hard, as there are some limitations on a linux desktop compared to windows (deal with connected/disconnected mode and file replications etc.......)
<Tonio_> but they globally appreciate it now
<Tonio_> Lure: we did the same for Sagem too, they also use kubuntu now (all their developpers at least)
<Lure> Tonio_: nice
<Tonio_> and we plan to do the same for some belgium government thing I can't talk about atm :)
<Tonio_> Lure: your packages will be uploaded in one hour (I have some things oto do in the meantime
<Tonio_> Lure: what about you ?
<Lure> Tonio_: no hurry
<Tonio_> any chance to see you at fosdem or uds ?
<Tonio_> Lure: I'll be at fosdem in 2 weeks
<Lure> I am very busy at work (mess), so no real energy for hacking :-(
<Lure> but it is getting better
<Lure> ;-)
<Tonio_> nice ;)
<Tonio_> Lure: so no chance to see you at fosdem ?
<Tonio_> :'(
<Lure> Tonio_: no, really limited in terms of travelling
<Lure> may get better in couple of months
<Tonio_> Lure: we'll have to wait to see each other then :)
<Tonio_> Lure: It was the same for me 4 month ago
<Tonio_> Lure: after rain, sunchine ;)
<Lure> since UDS is planned to be in europe, I might come (depending on exact dates, as I have busy May)
<Lure> ;-)
<Riddell> Tonio_: go ahead and upload
<Tonio_> Riddell: oki :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: and about the patch, you might have forgotten we tested the addCatalog thing ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: fyi, kdesudo-kde4 is still wip, but I'm getting good results atm
<Tonio_> Riddell: we'll release hardy with a working kdesudo
<Tonio_> Lure: your packages uploaded
<Lure> Tonio_: thanks
<Tonio_> Lure: thanks to you
<doc__> hi there
<jpatrick> what's up doc__ ?
<doc__> jpatrick: nah... trying to add support of google apps auth to plone
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I've patched kdmtheme, but still some errors to figure out
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: also I think we need to check if the kdmrc has been manually modified, since that often removes @@ToBeRplacedByDesktopBase@@ variable.
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: hum true.....
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: or we can put some comments in the file explaining they don't have to modify it and create another file elsewhere, with a few details
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: that would be much easier ihmo
<Tonio_> imho
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: true..
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: that, I can do
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: Maybe we should just a warning in the kdmtheme gui if thats the case, so we wont be blamed for it not working
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: what case ?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: that the user has modified the kdmrc file, but forgot all about it
<Tonio_> the case the gui manually creates a file overriding the kdmtheme manually set with kdmtheme ?
<Tonio_> I consider that people manually toching config files have to be aware of what they do
<_StefanS_> err...
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: you have the same thing with kubuntu-default-settings
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: yes indeed, lets just do the comment thingy, and leave it at that
<Tonio_> oki
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: I'll change the kdmrc provided file to had some comments in it
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: cool
<Tonio_> crimsun: who should I ping concerning the alsa/macbook patch you told me we should consider adding back ?
<Tonio_> crimsun: I suspect benC isn't the good guy for alsa related patches
<Tm_T> mmmmmgh
<Tm_T> anyone like o throw me an idea of "summercode" project?
<jpatrick> hi Tm_T !
<Tm_T> hi jpatrick
<Riddell> port the ubiquity Windows settings module to KDE (requires C and python)
<Tm_T> Riddell: hmmm, I'll check it, danke
<iRon> Tm_T: the same python api for qt and gtk gui, so we may share apps between ubuntu and kubuntu :)
<Tm_T> iRon: nownow =)
<Tm_T> Riddell: windows settings module does what?
<Riddell> Tm_T: copies windows settings to ubuntu converting the settings to gnome equivalents
<Tm_T> aaa yes, the "user importer" :)
<Tm_T> that sounds fun to do, I consider it
<Riddell> it's mostly C I think
<Lure> Tonio_: just drop in #ubuntu-kernel or write to their ML
<Tonio_> Lure: okay
<Riddell> iRon: should we be integrating your patches for Bulletproof?
<iRon> Riddell: yes.. i've contacted with Bryce
<Riddell> iRon: feature freeze on thursday, is there something we can get in for then?
<iRon> Riddell: we agreed that i'll send him a patch for x11-commons.. and he'll make a patch for gdm
<iRon> Riddell: i'll prepare today patch for kdm
<Riddell> iRon: ooh, thanks
<iRon> Riddell: i'll send it to you soon
<_StefanS_> kwwii: ping?
<ryanakca> neversfelde: no decision the day before last, I was away skiing, unless one was made without me :)
<ryanakca> (was made the day before last, in reply to "18:40:02 #kubuntu-devel: < neversfelde|mobi> ryanakca: was there a decision about the design contest yesterday?")
<neversfelde> ryanakca: hope skiing was fun :)? Thanks for your answer, when do you expect a decision?
<Riddell> vorian: any progress on marble?
<sahin_w> I can't reach the meeting minutes on the following url:
<sahin_w> http://people.ubuntuwire.com/~jpatrick/minutes/
<sahin_w> Is there any other way to read it?
<jpatrick> sahin_w: you'll just have to wait till ubuntuwire's back up :(
<sahin_w> jpatrick: Ok. I will try later...
<viviersf> is anyone having problems with attachments in kmail ?
<viviersf> when i send em they are corrupt ?
<viviersf> Riddell, you seen this before ?
<Riddell> viviersf: try Lure, he uses kmail more than most
<viviersf> Lure, ping
<Riddell> also what version of kmail?
<viviersf> Riddell, custom version from intevation
<viviersf> Riddell, it worked fine friday and today something is going nuts
<Riddell> viviersf: sound like you'd be better telling the kmail developers on #kontact
<viviersf> Riddell, what kde changes went through today ?
<viviersf> do you know ?
<Riddell> viviersf: I've uploaded bits for kmilo
<Riddell> kdepim hasn't changed
<Riddell> (that I know of, hardy-changes would know more)
<viviersf> Riddell, sorry im talking bout gutsy btw
<viviersf> not hardy, was there any kdelibs updates
<viviersf> i think the problem lies in something there
<Riddell> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/gutsy-changes/2008-February/thread.html
<Riddell> changes for flash
<Lure> viviersf: no problems here (hardy)
<viviersf> Lure, yeah, im on gutsy
<viviersf> Riddell, that kdebase update might be the culprit
<Riddell> viviersf: test it with the old .debs
<viviersf> Riddell, gimme 10 mins
<viviersf> Riddell, i just know the issue is there lol. Im just installing old iso then ill tell you
<Riddell> viviersf: you don't need to install an old iso, just the old kdebase .debs
<viviersf> yeah i know
<viviersf> Riddell, i just dont have the old version of kdebase and libs that has been replaced
<Riddell> viviersf: get it from launchpad
<Tm_T> Riddell: what email address I should use if I make you as my contact person in summer code project?
<Riddell> Tm_T: jriddell@ubuntu.com, is this google Soc?
<Tm_T> Riddell: finnish equiv
<Tm_T> Riddell: one moment
<Tm_T> Riddell: http://lwn.net/Articles/252756/
<Tm_T> Riddell: sladen wrote article about this :)
<Tm_T> Riddell: I'm not sure if I should also have finnish contact person, or is you or some else enough
<Tm_T> Riddell: btw I took that ubiquity windows user importer qt port as my project, should be perfect :)
<Riddell> Tm_T: ever done C programming before?
<Tm_T> yes
<Tm_T> and C++
<Tm_T> and some scripting
<Tm_T> will need some learning but sure doable
<Riddell> Tm_T: talk to evand about what other skills & knowledge would be needed and make sure you have them
<Riddell> (or can learn)
<Tm_T> aye sir
<viviersf> Riddell, its not kdepim
<viviersf> Riddell, i mean, its not kdebase/libs its kdepim
<Riddell> ok, so poke the kmail people :)
<ScottK> viviersf: I'm using the Gutsy Kmail every day with no problems.
<ScottK> viviersf: If I read the scrollback correctly, you said you were using a customized version?
<viviersf> ScottK, yeah its from intevation. They made a stuffup :(
<Tm_T> Riddell: it's mine, you're ok as contact person?
<ScottK> viviersf: OK.  Then I guess you know who te be complaining to then. ;-)
<Riddell> Tm_T: "it's mine" what is?
<viviersf> ScottK, yes i know, it was just, there where kdebase and libs updates today so i thought i might be them
<Tm_T> Riddell: that bit of programming, whatever would answer be for my application, I want to do it
<Riddell> Tm_T: did you talk to evand?
<Tm_T> yes
<Lure> Riddell: were kdeutils/kdebase rejected as my diff was on -S -sd generated source package?
<Riddell> "MD5 sum of uploaded file does not match existing file in archive" meh
<Lure> Riddell: but there is no orig.tar.gz in upload so do not know what is wrong
<Lure> ok, there are also two accepted mails, so probably Tonio_ fixed it already
 * Lure is just confused as accepted mails are before rejected, so I am still not sure what was going on
<Riddell> Lure: I guess tonio just uploaded it before I did
<Riddell> then I uploaded and we get those rejected e-mails
 * Lure checks build logs
<Tonio__> Lure: I uploaded including the tarball
<Lure> Riddell: ok, it built properly
<Tonio__> Lure: but I don't understand why the md5sum changed
<Tonio__> or maybe it is just for the dsc and changes file.....
<Riddell> it is
<Lure> Tonio__: yep, Riddell's mistake ;-)
<Riddell> it's a confusing reject message
<Tonio__> Riddell: but I usually include the tarball is all my upload, I'm used to do so, although that's not a requirement...
<Riddell> Tm_T: seems like evand is happy to help in that so go ahead
<Riddell> put me down as contact
<Tm_T> roger, and thanks sir :))
<Riddell> Tonio__: think of the bandwidth!
<Tonio__> hum true
<Tonio__> Riddell: on the other hand, that uses a bit of download on the server side, when most of the traffic is upload :)
<Tonio__> but yeah I should think about it :)
<ScottK> Tonio__: The old Debian klamav maintainer agreed to let me take it over.
<ScottK> I've updated your package for Debian and am waiting to hear back from my Debian sponsor.
<ScottK> Functionally, they had a patch (which I like) to default to using the system virus database for a new install which I like.  Other than that, it should work like your package does now.  I also fixed the GCC 4.3 build failures.
<Tonio__> any idea how to get the list of packages recommending another one ?
<Tonio__> like rdepends but for recommends
<ScottK> Tonio__: I think grep-dctrl
<Tonio__> ScottK: with which command ?
<Tonio__> dpkg-query ?
<ScottK2> Tonio__: Something like grep-dctrl -FRecommend -s Package $PACKAGENAME -n /var/lib/apt/lists/*_Sources
<ScottK2> I use that to find reverse build-depends.  I think it would work for recommends too.
<Riddell> Sime: does pyqt have automatic signal/slot setup?
<Riddell> I'm finding that a button called foo magically connects to a slot  on_foo_clicked(self)
<nixternal> mornin'
<ScottK> Yes it is (here anyway).
<nixternal> Riddell: yes that is correct
<nixternal> @pyqtSignature("")
<nixternal> def on_foo_clicked(self):
<nixternal> menu items are on_foo_triggered(self)
<Riddell> nixternal: that's amazingly confusing
<Riddell> it's being called twice too
<nixternal> hrmm
<nixternal> now that would be confusing
<nixternal> it is definitely different then what we have been used to, but I have to admit, it is a lot less typing :)
<Riddell> nixternal: what does your '@pyqtSignature("")' do?
<Riddell> it seems to make it only get called once
<nixternal> it is a decorator that specifies the signals arguments...so you could have 2 of the same named signals with different arguments
<nixternal> since on_foo_clicked(self) is a bool, it is used to specify and empty paramater list
<apachelogger_> Riddell: please backport dragonplayer 2.0 - https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dragonplayer
<jpatrick> apachelogger_: isn't it to be included in kdemultimedia?
<apachelogger_> yes
<apachelogger_> but only in 4.1
<apachelogger_> so eean is doing independent releases for now
<Riddell> apachelogger_: report a bug and subscribe ubuntu-archive, I'll do it tomorrow
<apachelogger_> ok
<stdin> apachelogger_: I think kdm-kde4 may still be broke, can you try reconfiguring kdm or kdm-kde4 and see if 1) it always think kdm is the default, even when it's not. and 2) no matter what you choose /etc/X11/default-display-manager always has /usr/lib/kde4/bin/kdm ?
<apachelogger_> stdin: hum, that looks like one awful bug
<stdin> apachelogger_: I think I know why it is, and may have a hack/fix
<apachelogger_> stdin: why? where? :P
<stdin> I'm building a diff now, it should be pretty cleat from that
<stdin> apachelogger_: http://stdin.me.uk/diffs/kdebase-workspace_4.0.1-0ubuntu3.debdiff
 * Nightrose can confirm that something is horribly proken with kdm/kdm-kde4
<stdin> basically the .config script looked at the $(basename) if the value in /etc/X11/default-display-manager, which always is "kdm". so after you have /usr/bin/kde4/kdm in there there's no way it can tell if it's kdm-kde4 or kdm (kde3)
<Nightrose> when I logout I get thrown back to a command line login right now
<Nightrose> *broken
<stdin> it's always been broken, but you can't even go back to the un-broken one right now :p
<Nightrose> ;-)
<apache|mobile> stdin: in line 27 of the diff please use "$THIS_PACKAGE"
<apache|mobile> I think a var for the if query CURRENT_DEFAULT would be nice
<apache|mobile> in case anyone needs to change any value or something
<stdin> I should also probably add an "else CURRENT_DEFAULT=$(basename $CURRENT_DEFAULT)" too
<apache|mobile> stdin: true
<jussi01> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> hi jussi01
<Tm_T> hi kids
<jussi01> Riddell: hey, I saw someone mentioning work on the screen brightness issue, is that solved or still needs doing?
<Riddell> jussi01: seems to be solved but needs testing
<jussi01> Riddell: ok, great :)
<stdin> apache|mobile: this is what I have right now http://stdin.me.uk/diffs/kdebase-workspace_4.0.1-0ubuntu3.debdiff
<apache|mobile> stdin: tested it?
<stdin> apache|mobile: "Works For Me(tm)"
<apache|mobile> nice :D
<apache|mobile> stdin: looks good to me, please also prepare a debdiff for kdebase3 and ask Riddell to sponsor the upload
<stdin> diff for kdebase kdebase_3.5.8-2ubuntu20.debdiff
<stdin> http://stdin.me.uk/diffs/kdebase_3.5.8-2ubuntu20.debdiff
<stdin> would help with the URL ;)
<Riddell> doods
<Riddell> who wants to test the new printer config thing?
<Riddell> http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/system-config-printer-kde_0.03_all.deb
<cheguevara> no printer here, sorry
<smarter> Riddell: does it work for smb printer?
<Riddell> smarter: not yet
<Riddell> cheguevara: doesn't matter
<Riddell> smarter: well it should do something if it's configured
<cheguevara> Riddell, as in you want me to test it without a printer?
<yuriy> Riddell: how about for ipp/cups shared printer?
<smarter> so I'll test with my usb printer
<smarter> anyway, my SMB network seems b0rken
<Riddell> cheguevara: just now I'm mostly interested if the packaging works
<Riddell> yuriy: try it and see
<cheguevara> cool then
<cheguevara> sec
<smarter> ImportError: No module named qt
<yuriy> ok, will try
<smarter> Riddell: ^ ?
<smarter> python-qt3 is installed
<cheguevara> you hardencoded something Riddell
<cheguevara> IOError: [Errno 2] No such file or directory: '/home/jr/src/system-config-printer/kde-port/system-config-printer.ui'
<yuriy> Riddell: No such file or directory: '/home/jr/src/system-config-printer/kde-port/system-config-printer.ui'
<cheguevara> APPDIR="/home/jr/src/system-config-printer/kde-port"
<cheguevara> if you comment that out
<cheguevara> and uncoment the line above it it'll work
<yuriy> that is, get to the next error
<cheguevara> launches for me fine after that
<yuriy> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55638/
 * smarter still doesn't understand why he gets "ImportError: No module named qt"
<smarter> and if I type "import qt" in a python shell it works...
<yuriy> smarter: python-qt4 installed?
<smarter> yes
<smarter> python-dbus-qt4 too
<smarter> and python-dbus
<smarter> I replaced import dbus.mainloop.qt with #import dbus.mainloop and it seems to work
<smarter> s/#import/import/
<yuriy> ok i commented out the downloadable driver support thing and it launched
<yuriy> add new printer button is missing
<yuriy> clicking on the "local printers" item in the tree view doesn't do anything, which seems a bit confusing, though i have no idea why now that i think about it
<yuriy> changing the fields for the PDF printer doesn't activate the apply button
<yuriy> i don't understand what the change button next to device-uri is for (and it doesn't seem to do anything)
<yuriy> back and cancel buttons in the new printer class dialog don't work
<Riddell> yuriy: "downloadable driver support thing"?
<yuriy> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55638/
<Riddell> yuriy: what version of system-config-printer-common do you have?
<Riddell> cat /usr/share/system-config-printer/config.py
<yuriy> VERSION="0.7.78"
<Riddell> smarter: do you have python-qt4-dbus installed?
<smarter> Riddell: yes
<yuriy> (updating now)
<yuriy> where is the test page for PDF supposed to go?
<seaLne> ~/print.pdf ?
<yuriy> yeah that's where i was looking, i don't think it works
<yuriy> but also it's confusing because it doesn't tell you where it's going to go
<yuriy> should be a save file dialog
<jpatrick> apachelogger_: dragonplayer FTBFS?
<apachelogger_> Oo
<jpatrick> apachelogger_: on all archs
<apachelogger_> wtf
<jpatrick> dpkg-gencontrol: failure: cannot read -: No such file or directory
<Nightrose> apachelogger_: wait before doing a new upload then
<jpatrick> Error: parsed ddeb section or priority is empty
<jpatrick> make: *** [binary-strip-IMPL/dragonplayer] Error 1
<Nightrose> apachelogger_: eean is going to do a new version it seems
<jpatrick> what the?
<apachelogger_> that looks like an error with the buildd
<apachelogger_> Nightrose: why?
<Nightrose> some bogus patch by a new contributor messed up the mute button
<jpatrick> apachelogger_: it gives users r00t access with exploit with certain music
<jpatrick> ;-)
<apachelogger_> yummy
<jpatrick> Nightrose: looks like we'll have a unmutable dragon player in hardy
<smarter> the buildds seem to be broken
<smarter> I get the same error with a different package
<apachelogger_> bah
<jpatrick> looks like buildds are indeed broken
<smarter> and ubuntwire.com is down
<Nightrose> jpatrick: not sure it is unmutable - but some problem when you unmute it - not sure what exactly though
<smarter> jpatrick: do you have the .tex of your kubuntu meetings minute somewhere? ;)
<Nightrose> anyway
<Nightrose> eean will fix it soon i think
<apachelogger_> well, it's not going to build these days anyway :P
<Nightrose> :P
<jpatrick> smarter: yes, but ubuntuwire is down
<smarter> jpatrick: could you pastebin it somewhere please?
<jpatrick> smarter: which one?
<smarter> jpatrick: the latest one
<apachelogger_> smarter: do we have cursors yet?
<jpatrick> smarter: it's not the minutes for the last meeting: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55642/
<smarter> apachelogger_: I'd a lot of exam this week so I didn"t have time to do the sync thing :S
<smarter> I'm on holiday next week, I should have some time
<smarter> jpatrick: thanks
<jpatrick> smarter: use it well
<apachelogger_> jpatrick: would we get a new package in after feature freeze?
<blizzzek> gn8 zammen
<apachelogger_> gute nacht blizzzek
<smarter> apachelogger_: if it must be there for the feature freeze I could find some time wednesday
<ScottK> apachelogger_: Got time to help out with a package upgrade?
<apachelogger_> ScottK: wanted to go for a cigarette ;-)
<apachelogger_> but when I am back...
<ScottK> K.
<jpatrick> apachelogger_: don't think so
<ScottK> apachelogger_: When you get back, please see sboden on #ubuntu-motu about kmess
<ryanakca> neversfelde|mobi: yeah, skiing was awesome. As for the decision, everybody seemed to like the last one on the mockup page. The official decision wont come until we "officially" publish the website :)
<nosrednaekim> ryanakca: where is the mockup page?
<ryanakca> umm... wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/WebsiteMockups or something of the sort... I can get you the actual link in a sec, restarting FF
<nareshov> Hi, is there a poster/flyer on KDE available online?
<ryanakca> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/WebsiteMockups
<nosrednaekim> gracias
<ryanakca> nareshov: you'll probably want to ask in #kde
<nareshov> I did :|
<ryanakca> nareshov: or ask here https://mail.kde.org/mailman/listinfo/kde-promo
<nareshov> Okay
<neversfelde|mobi> ryanakca: I like mockup4 most. We are planning th change kubuntu-de.org Design similar to kubuntu.or, so it would be good to know how it will look :)
<neversfelde|mobi> nareshov: http://www.kde-files.org/content/show.php/KDE+Flyer+(Deutsch)?content=26143
<ryanakca> neversfelde|mobi: nice :)
<neversfelde|mobi> here is a german translation of a flyer, there should be an english one too
<ryanakca> neversfelde|mobi: we're going to be using Drupal, so if nobody else minds, I could probably send you a copy of the theme to modify...
<nareshov> neversfelde|mobi: thanks!
<neversfelde|mobi> ryanakca: send it to Czessi, he made a drupal theme of the old kubuntu.org design, which is useless now
<neversfelde|mobi> i think he would be glad to get the new one :)
 * nosrednaekim like's nixternal's idea, but it looks too much like the sabayon one
<neversfelde|mobi> of course I can forward, too
<ryanakca> neversfelde|mobi: okies :)
<neversfelde|mobi> ryanakca: thx, would be great :)
<mhb> go site builders!
<crimsun> gah, no tonio.
#kubuntu-devel 2008-02-12
<vorian> evening :)
<nixternal> howdy
<Jucato> A
<Jucato> er.. I meant "ey"
<vorian> arr
<Jucato> :)
<vorian> how do you set directories for games?
<vorian> like a new kde4 game I stumbled upon :)
<vorian> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55664/
<nixternal> vorian: dep on libkdegames-dev-kde4?
<vorian> oh
<vorian> lemme check that
<vorian> I just did libkdegames-dev
<nixternal> hrmm
<nixternal> LibKDEGamesConfig.cmake is not found anywhere
 * nixternal wonders if that is built on the 4.1 framework?
<nixternal> hrmm, I cannot find that file anywhere
<vorian> :(
<vorian> I am quite proud of my copyright file too
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> w00t
<vorian> I am rebuilding with the libkdegames-dev-kde4
<nixternal> hrmm
<vorian> we'll see how it goes
<nixternal> FindLibKDEGames.cmake
<nixternal> something tells me he needs to fix his CMakeLists.txt perhaps
<vorian> kdiamond is the source
<nixternal> ahh, kdiamond..just seen that on kde-apps
<vorian> http://kdiamond.ages-skripte.org/
<vorian> dude!
<vorian> nixternal: that worked
<vorian> kick arse
<nixternal> groovy
<vorian> uploading to revuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<vorian> :)
<nixternal> which is funny, because the file it is looking for isn't real :)
<vorian> i got a new tv this weekend
<nixternal> I didn't :(
<vorian> I am in heaven
<vorian> 50
<vorian> plasma
<vorian> I though my wife was going to kill me
<nixternal> damn
<nixternal> hahahaha
<nixternal> she should of
<vorian> hehe
<vorian> it's funny because she cant stop playing with it
<nixternal> I need a new TV myself
<nixternal> maybe one of these days
<jcastro> hi guys
<vorian> hey jcastro
<nosrednaekim> hey jcastro
<jcastro> hey so I missed the kubuntu meeting this saturday (I usually log), can someone point me to irc log or a summary?
<nixternal> !logs
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - Logs for LoCo channels are at http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/ - See also « /msg ubotu ircstats »
<nixternal> :p
<jcastro> nixternal: ta
<nixternal> I missed it to, but they highlighted me enough to remind me to scroll up on Saturday to see what I missed
<nixternal> pretty much Riddell spilt his guts on what he would like to focus on at UDS, 2 new members
 * nixternal hopes that Kevin can stop by Benton Harbor the weekend of Penguicon and pick me up too
<nixternal> is it me, or is Konqi 4.0.1 worse than 4.0.0?
<nixternal> it seems to crash a heck of a lot more now
<nixternal> but at least I can view YouTube now
<hads> I don't see that here.
<jcastro> nixternal: can you help me out, what's Jussi Kekkonan's nick?
<nixternal> Jucato:
<nixternal> err
<nixternal> jussi01 <<-
<jcastro> ah, ok, thanks
<nixternal> no problemo
<jcastro> nixternal: any idea what time zone he's in?
<nixternal> groovy, I get a Developer Week break!
<jcastro> I would like to let him know if he needs help for anything to ping me
<nixternal> can't say that I do
<jcastro> nixternal: thanks, I'll pm/email him
<vorian> jcastro: you are one nice dude :)
<jcastro> vorian: it's a character flaw. :p
<vorian> haha
<nixternal> vorian: don't fall for it!
<jcastro> nixternal: also, let me know about penguicon resources you might need.
<vorian> ha!
<nixternal> beer!
<nixternal> I will be in Benton Harbor the week leading up to it, so either Kevin can come through and pick me up or I will have to drive up there on my own
<jcastro> nixternal: not so much, I just wanted to let you know that wolfger should be on your "get on the kubuntu train" list.
<nixternal> he already is
<jcastro> good, he's hardcore, if he's not a kubuntu motu by the end of the year then we both suck.
<nixternal> umm
<nixternal> end of the year?
<nixternal> 6 months top!
<nixternal> summer time, if he isn't a MOTU come the end of summer, then he sucks as much as we do :p
<jcastro> nixternal: I am playing it safe. Mike is good people, if you want to show up and finish him up for MOTU then beers are on me.
<nixternal> oh, I am down for that then!
<nixternal> make Canonical pay for my drunkness :)
<nixternal> haha, I would love to see the expense report on that one
<vorian> that's bribery!
 * vorian hides
<nixternal> $250 - Pub ("nixternal's pay for helping wolfger become motu, damn he drinks a lot")
<jcastro> heh, you think I have a trump card, the funds come out of my own pocket. :p
<nixternal> gotta learn how to play cards then :)
<jcastro> heh
<vorian> awesome!
<vorian> when did they put changelogs in PPA?
<nixternal> couldn't tell ya, haven't looked at my PPA in a while
<jcastro> vorian: you're not off the hook, we expect a good many possible motu's from ohio.
<vorian> jcastro: I'm hardly working at it
<vorian> err
<jcastro> vorian: work harder.
<vorian> I mean I'm hard at work on it :)
<jcastro> heh
 * nosrednaekim never wants to be a MOTU
<nixternal> sure you do!
<nixternal> everyone wants to be a MOTU!
<jcastro> nosrednaekim: why not?
<nixternal> I want to be a core-dev some day
<vorian> pfft
<nixternal> nosrednaekim: don't be like me and wait 2 years to finally go for MOTU though
<nosrednaekim> becuase, packing is no fun...
<nixternal> and never get caught in the "documentation" trap :)
<nixternal> once you fall in that documentation trap, and there are just 3 of you tops, man it never stops
<nixternal> that goes for Kubuntu and KDE :/
<nixternal> so, how many times can I listen to this Amy Winehouse album today?
<jcastro> nixternal: I have to go and hit the beer store before it closes, who's the -chi guy for penguicon?
<jcastro> I need to send some things to him
<jcastro> nixternal: vorian: also, you guys in for super-midwest packaging jam and bug jams?
<jcastro> I hear we have an ubuntu room for PC, free beer, etc. etc.
<nixternal> I guess that would be Eddie Martinez, aka posingaspopular or eddieftw
<nixternal> jcastro: you know I am down
<jcastro> so surely you guys can help us our with filling up our ubuntu talks?
<vorian> hell ya!
<nixternal> most definitely
<jcastro> nixternal: ah, posingaspopular, I'll ping him
<vorian> sure
<nixternal> I have a lot of community, Kubuntu, and KDE lovin' to share :)
<nixternal> speaking of which, I need to start preparing my talk for Flourish too
<nosrednaekim> if you pay for my trip to where ever this is... sure
<Hobbsee> talks talks talks.
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> Hobbsee: talks are fun!
<Hobbsee> pity it's in the wrong timezone
<jcastro> nixternal: can you do me a favor, if you want me to come can you mail me about it? jorge@ubuntu.com
<jcastro> I can come, just need to be reminded
<nixternal> will do, I will also make sure Kevin bugs you as well :)
<jcastro> nixternal: I will bring the michigan crew with me
<nixternal> Flourish is 2 weeks before Penguicon
<vorian> why isn't this showing up?
<vorian> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=kdiamond-kde4
<nixternal> give it a few minute
<nixternal> s
<nixternal> revu can be a slow poke
<vorian> arrg
<nixternal> I am waiting for another app to update on revu so I can upload it
<Hobbsee> does it need fixing?
<vorian> revu or my package :)
<Hobbsee> revu
<nosrednaekim> packaging broke my app..... I just spent an hour fixing it....
<nixternal> heh
<vorian> it looks like other packages are getting directories
<vorian> my first upload was without an orig.tar.gz
<vorian> maybe that broke it
<nixternal> hrmm, I thought dput would bug out if yu didn't have an orig.tar.gz
<vorian> Uploading to revu (via ftp to revu.tauware.de):
<vorian>   kdiamond-kde4_0.1-0ubuntu1.dsc: done.
<vorian>   kdiamond-kde4_0.1-0ubuntu1.tar.gz: done.
<vorian>   kdiamond-kde4_0.1-0ubuntu1_source.changes: done.
<vorian> Successfully uploaded packages.
<vorian> 'yu' that's cute
<nixternal> glad you thought so :p
<vorian> nixternal: if you want a sneak peek http://ppa.launchpad.net/vorian/ubuntu/pool/main/k/kdiamond-kde4/
<vorian> :P
<ScottK> So it's been a while since I booked Feisty.  Only 157 updates.
<nixternal> ouch
<ScottK> booked/booted anyway.
<nixternal> then again, i will admit that many updates in *buntu are way quicker than half of those updates in Windows
<ScottK> Unfortunately one of the is OOO.
<ScottK> But even with that, I'm up to 60 already
<nixternal> ya, I hate seeing an OO.o update myself...reminds me of a service pack for windows
<nosrednaekim> meh..... who else thinks mac OS is ugly...
 * nixternal does
<nixternal> err
 * nixternal doesn't
<nixternal> it isn't ugly, it is just stupid
<nosrednaekim> just looking at a screen shot here, and the folders look very.... gnomish...
<nixternal> you mean gnome looks very os xish
 * txwikinger is reminded at Atari
 * Jucato is reminded of coreymon...
<vorian> nixternal: can you nuke that package so I can re-upload it?
<nosrednaekim> yeah,well, same thing... they are both ugly (default GNOME, human actually looks decent)
<nixternal> vorian: just reupload
<txwikinger> Didn't Atari have a nuke when it would crash?
<nixternal> it will overwrite whats there anyways
<nixternal> just rm *.upload
<vorian> werd
<nosrednaekim> later guys...
<vorian> hmm
<vorian> there is something wrong
<vorian> i got the email saying it was accepted, yet it's not found in revu
<Hobbsee> did you upload it to ppa?
<vorian> Hobbsee: yes
<vorian> my ppa at least
<Hobbsee> well, that's why it's not on revu yet, isn't it...
<vorian> um,
<vorian> I uploaded to both
<ScottK> Hobbsee: Thinking about the mail about the PPA today that you and I replied to, I'm considering a mail to ubuntu-devel subject PPAs considered harmful to Ubuntu brand identity.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: it'll certainly promote discussion.  CC LP users
 * ScottK isn't subscribed to LP users.  It'd just get moderated.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: i can poke matt revell to let it thru
<ScottK> Maybe if I'm not to tired after I get done with clamav security patches.
<jussi01> nixternal: jcastro Im Jussi Schultink, Jussi Kekkonen is Tm_T
 * Jucato scrolls up
<Jucato> oh hahah! I did't even notice that :)
<jussi01> :)
<Jucato> jussi01: so now, not only are you mistaken for me (and vice versa), but also with Tm_T :)
<jussi01> Jucato: I wonde who Ill get next :P
<Jucato> jussi01: make sure you don't get Hobbsee... or you'll be sorry :)
<jussi01> LOL
 * jussi01 hugs Hobbsee 
 * Hobbsee comes stalking around
<jussi01> hello there Hobbsee :)
<Jucato> Hobbsee!!!!
<Hobbsee> hiya!
 * Hobbsee shines her red eyes around
<Jucato> red.... eyes...??
 * Jucato gets the eyedrops...
<Jucato> are they itchy?
<jussi01> Hobbsee: lack of sleep?
<Jucato> no?
<jussi01> too much alchol?
<jussi01> :P
 * Jucato gets the wooden stake and the revolver with silver bullets
 * jussi01 warns Jucato to watch out for the pointy stick of doom
<Hobbsee> evilness
<Jucato> bwahah :)
<Hobbsee> clearly you arent' a harry potter fan!
<jussi01> Hobbsee: nope
<Jucato> I am/was/but forgot details
<Hobbsee> you suck.
<jussi01> LOL
<Jucato> speaking of which... my sister hasn't yet returned my HP books which she gave me for my birthdays, which she then borrowed, which she hasn't returned yet,
<Jucato> gah!! she has the ones that matter!! books 5 and 7
<Hobbsee> hah
<Hobbsee> http://eikke.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/02/wtfm.jpg
 * jussi01 wonders how often -devel channels look like this...LOL
<Hobbsee> this one/  often
<Jucato> jussi01: look like what?
<jussi01> Hobbsee: love the cartoon
<Hobbsee> yeah :)
<Jucato> ah look like that?
<Hobbsee> my email's gonna implode by the time i get back :(
<Jucato> get back from?
<Jucato> oooh!!! Hobbsee's red eyes: http://photos.streamphoto.ru/5/f/3/3c7f890532acb9c9378372de22c3b3f5.jpg :D
<Hobbsee> adelaide
<Hobbsee> haha
<jussi01> Jucato: nice one
<wolfger> My spidey sense is tingling... I sense nixternal and jcastro plotting about me...
<_StefanS_> kwwii: ping?
<doc__> hi there
<kwwii> _StefanS_: pong
<kwwii> _StefanS_: nope, I didn't get around to the buttons...been working on another project for work
<_StefanS_> kwwii: ah ok, can you make it before thursday?
<_StefanS_> kwwii: I would really like to get them in before ff
<kwwii> _StefanS_: not sure...it depends on how long this other stuff takes
<kwwii> _StefanS_: send me an email with an explanation of exactly what you want
<_StefanS_> kwwii: ok, maybe i can get some help then.. maybe nuno can do it?
<kwwii> _StefanS_: I am sure he could do it if you can convince him ;-)
<_StefanS_> kwwii: he already accepted :)
<kwwii> hehe, cool
<Tm_T> hmm?
<Tm_T> jcastro: hi
<Tm_T> jussi01: ping
<jussi01> hehe, Daddy Tm_T  has arrived :D
<jussi01> Tm_T: hi
<Tm_T> idea what was it about?
<xRaich[o]2x> !seen blueyed
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen blueyed - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jussi01> !seen | xRaich[o]2x
<ubotu> xRaich[o]2x: The seen function has not been operational for a long time.  Use /msg seenserv seen nickname instead.
<xRaich[o]2x> jussi01: Thanks :)
<jussi01> Tm_T: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55702/
<Tm_T> jussi01: thanks
 * jussi01 feels good, everyone is saying thanks :D
<Jucato> jussi01: thanks
<jussi01> hehe
<_StefanS_> kwwii: do you by any chance have the symbols inside the buttons somewhere?
<_StefanS_> kwwii: else nuno has to make them by hand
<Tm_T> jussi01: interesting, I wonder what did I do this time
<jussi01> hahahha, Tm_T
<Tm_T> jussi01: prolly something bad and illegal, so better to hide, see you kids later ->
<jussi01> hehe
<_StefanS_> kwwii: btw, it was okay with djmattricks to darken the wallpaper a bit if we like that
<_StefanS_> kwwii: it might be a good idea since it outshines the icons a bit when in default (light) colors
<kwwii> _StefanS_: cool, that shouldn't be too hard either
<_StefanS_> kwwii: could you fix that part maybe ? nuno has created the buttons already
<Tm_T> wow
<Tm_T> I got my adsl back
<kwwii> _StefanS_: yeah, I'll give it a whack later tonight
<_StefanS_> kwwii: cool
<_StefanS_> kwwii: you can see what he did here: http://enhance-it.dk/pics/
<_StefanS_> Riddell: the new win deco icons ^
<Tm_T> :o
<kwwii> hrm, they are not transparent though
<Tm_T> umm, who was our adept guy?
<kwwii> so if you change your window deco color it will look funky
<mornfall> What do you mean? : - )
<kwwii> actually, they look like the ones from edgy :p
<Tm_T> nnnnngh
<Tm_T> why that shiny thing everywhere
<_StefanS_> kwwii: already told him, he will correct it later on
 * Tm_T hides
<kwwii> _StefanS_: here is a quick gimp job making the wallpaper a bit darker: http://sinecera.de/darker1.png
<_StefanS_> kwwii: better than nothing I think
<kwwii> cool
<_StefanS_> kwwii: looks quite good
<_StefanS_> kwwii: did you saturate it?
<kwwii> _StefanS_: actually, I desaturated it a bit :-)
<_StefanS_> kwwii: oh ok
<mornfall> Tm_T: Sup?
<Tm_T> mornfall: hi :)
<mornfall> Hi.
<Tm_T> mornfall: something I can help you with or just wanted to remember me?
 * Tm_T is bit lost atm
<mornfall> Tm_T: You were asking about some adept guy.
<Tm_T> aaah :))
<Tm_T> mornfall: just wondered where is current "trunk"
<Tm_T> and if there is something I can test etc
<mornfall> Tm_T: http://anna.fi.muni.cz/~xrockai/adept-3/
<Tm_T> danke
<mornfall> That's darcs get
<mhb> hey folks
<Tonio_> hi there
<mornfall> Tm_T: Also, https://launchpad.net/~me-mornfall/+archive
<Tonio_> mornfall: I expect a first release of kdesudo-kde4 toonight, so that adept might eventually work :)
 * ScottK likes the restart required swirly for the updater.
<nosrednaekim> hey, Ubuntu Derivatives is having an open-week session, you want me to sign up myself to do a little presentation?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I noticed that the kdesu binary was removed from kde4 packages ? only -dbg packages have it
<Tonio_> Riddell: is that wanted purpose ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: not that I know of
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: presentation of what?
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay so it looks like packaging issue
<nosrednaekim> well, they just want what the derivative's goals are and a little bit about what makes it different.
<Riddell> ]
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum, I'm wrong, not any kde4 package has kdesu in it
<Tonio_> Riddell: ho ! usr/lib/kde4/lib/kde4/libexec/kdesu
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's the new path for soem binaries ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: right, for binaries which aren't called by users
<ScottK> Riddell: Would you please binary New gpsd 2.36-2 so I can get the rebuilds started?
<Tonio_> Riddell: the problem is that "where kdesu" reports it is in /usr/bin
<Tonio_> Riddell: isn't that the reson kdesu doesn't work on kde' ? /usr/bin is probably prior in the path to that path right ?
<Riddell> I don't know, wouldn't have thought so
<Riddell> ScottK: accepted
<ScottK> Riddell: Thanks.
<vorian> should we keep adding -kde4 to new kde4 packages
<ScottK> BTW, I just upgraded gutsy -> hardy with apt-get distupgrade with no problems at all.
<ScottK> Except I spelled it right when I did it.
<ScottK> ACPI works again on this box.  Very nice.
<Riddell> vorian: if there's an existing kde 3 package yes, otherwise I don't really mind
<Riddell> vorian: any progress on marble?
<vorian> Riddell: I plan on hammering that out today
<vorian> Riddell: it's got some weird path permissions issues
<sahin_w> Hi Devs? Have you seen gtk-kde4 package?
<sahin_w> http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/gtk-kde4?content=74689&PHPSESSID=1c3dbbc331c6c58d3d30e5383552e4c1
<mhb> gtk-kde4?
<mhb> what's that?
<sahin_w> Yep.
<mhb> is it the reimplementation of GTK using Qt libraries we all are waiting for?
<sahin_w> Allows you to change GTK style in KDE 4 and change font of GTK applications.
<vorian> yeah, I pulled that earlier today
<Tm_T> gtk controls for KDE4 then?
<nosrednaekim> nice.... now we just need qt3-kde4....
<sahin_w> I knew you will like it. ;-)
<vorian> sahin_w: have you installed the source package?
 * Tm_T likes some sugar with his coffee
<sahin_w> vorian: Yes, I tested it at the last weekend.
<vorian> i love the quote "it makes my firefox look pretty again"
<vorian> sahin_w: how did you like it?
<sahin_w> vorian: yes, this is why I like it. I use firfox on my KDE4 desktop.
<Tm_T> Tonio_: kdesudo for testing, me wanna?
 * apachelogger_ votes for personas :P
<sahin_w> vorian: This is promising app
<vorian> lemme see how it shapes up then
 * vorian builds it for kicks
<apachelogger_> http://aplg.kollide.net/images/osiris/snapshot88.png <-- way to go :P
<sahin_w> vorian: Maybe some love needed for it, but will rock very soon. I hope...
<Tonio_> Tm_T: not yet, you'll have to wait a bit ;)
<vorian> sahin_w: did you use 0.3.3 or 0.4b?
<sahin_w> vorian: I've tested version 0.3.3
<nosrednaekim> lets see how this works in amd64
<vorian> sahin_w: it seems there is no copyright with this package
<sahin_w> vorian: I did not check the package for copyrights.
<sahin_w> vorian: In this case... maybe a good idea to add a comment on the www.kde-apps.org site.
<vorian> :)
<sahin_w> vorian: Do you have an account on that site?
<vorian> yep
<sahin_w> vorian: So, will you add a comment? ;-)
<vorian> I sent him a pm
<sahin_w> vorian: Ok, great!
<nosrednaekim> meh.... doesn't seem to work....
<nosrednaekim> oh wait... where is the info on applying kde3 styles to gtk apps stored?
<mhb> how I hate waiting for the exam results... :o(
<mornfall> Tonio_: Good, good.
<mornfall> mhb: I had state exams last Monday... : - P.
<mornfall> (Bachelors, so written.)
<mhb> mornfall: did it go well?
<mornfall> Yes, quite well.
<mhb> great
<mhb> mornfall: congratulations
<mornfall> Well, I don't have the results yet ; - ).
<mornfall> But hopefully it goes well.
<mornfall> So, thanks.
<mornfall> And I gotta go now, so see you later.
<nosrednaekim> ouch.... that really messed up kde4 compositing
<nosrednaekim> and it dod not fix any of my gtk apps.
<sahin_w> nosrednaekim: Well I encountered some problem too, because previously I use the qt-gtk-engine from KDE3.
<nosrednaekim> sahin_w➜ how did you fix that?
<sahin_w> nosrednaekim: I deleted all of the gtkrc files (backup first!).
<sahin_w> nosrednaekim: ... and I run the gtk-kde4 again.
 * nosrednaekim did the same.... but without any backups :)
<sahin_w> nosrednaekim: You're the man! ;-)
<nosrednaekim> but it still doesn't work. The app itself is in kde4 style, but firefox, audacity., etc are not.
<sahin_w> nosrednaekim: No-no. This apps configure gtk apps, but you have to choose a gtk engine from the list.
<sahin_w> nosrednaekim: So gtk apps won't looks like a KDE4 apps until you create/install an oxygen like gtk engine.
<sahin_w> nosrednaekim: For example here's an oxygen theme for gtk apps:
<sahin_w> nosrednaekim: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/yet+another+OXYGEN+style+for+Gnome?content=64748
<sahin_w> nosrednaekim: You have to install this theme first.
<nosrednaekim> sahin_w➜ right... I installed the "qt4" theme, which uses the current kde4 theme (I thought)...
<nosrednaekim> but i'll install this too...
<_StefanS_> kwwii: did you have time to fix the win deco "glassy" image to be used on the window titles?
<kwwii> _StefanS_: as the buttons are not transparent that image will have to fit with them so it would be better if nuno made it since he made the buttons
<_StefanS_> kwwii: alright
<apachelogger_> Riddell: thanks for the backport :)
<Riddell> new queue down below 200 entries!
<apachelogger_> smarter: I'm merging oxygencursors
<Riddell> apachelogger_: merging with what?
<smarter> apachelogger_: thanks ;)
<smarter> Riddell: with the package I made long ago
<smarter> apachelogger_: I'm really busy this week :S
<vorian> ok, new kde4 package in the hopper http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=kdiamond-kde4
<Riddell> hopper?
<vorian> um, its a farming term :)
<vorian> bin
<emonkey> lol
<kwwii> silo
<vorian> a hopper is where grain is stored :)
<apachelogger_> Riddell: smarter's package, which is using more reasonable names and puts the white theme in an own package ... gotta talk to pusling later on, since debian should probably adopt these changes
<nixternal> mornin'
<apachelogger_> ahoy nixternal
<apachelogger_> vorian: please close a needs-packaging bug in the changelog
<vorian> apachelogger_: you are evil :P
<apachelogger_> I no :P
<nixternal> vorian: you are a hillbilly!
<vorian> nixternal: I told you :)
<nixternal> a hopper is also where beer is stored!
<apachelogger_> vorian: you should make the long description more readable
<nixternal> no, you went with farming terms :p
<vorian> apachelogger_: I can do that
<apachelogger_> a numbered list within a sentence is awful
<vorian> apachelogger_: I agree, I should have changed that in the beginning
<apachelogger_> hm
<nixternal> you know, for a country always talking about fighting terrorism, we sure do provide a lot of information that would help create a successful terrorist..ie. the front page of http://www.foxnews.com
<apachelogger_> hm
<apachelogger_> vorian: what exactly is the use of the list in debian/copyright?
<apachelogger_> vorian: Upstream Author(s):  <--- kill the  (s)
<vorian> they are all the files licenced to the author
<apachelogger_> vorian: why would you list them?
<apachelogger_> I mean, if all files are copyrighted by him anyway
<jpatrick> nixternal: http://www.bbc.co.uk/home/beta/
<apachelogger_> and are GPL2+ anyway
<apachelogger_> why whould you list anything ;-)
<vorian> they showed up on licensecheck
<vorian> o, ic :)
<apachelogger_> wooohooo
<apachelogger_> torchwood game
<nixternal> jpatrick: what am I looking for here? Besides the fact that their beta website is very clean and nicely laid out :)
<apachelogger_> vorian: well, technically you can list them, but that is going to create some nice headache when maintaining ;-)
<jpatrick> nixternal: better news page
<vorian> I'll remove them
<jpatrick> ;-)
<nixternal> heh, BBC isn't any better with their news reporting I see...they report silly things too like "Calls to ban 'anti-teen' device"
<nixternal> we are starting to see the anti-teen devices around here now
<apachelogger_> hm
<apachelogger_> the only reasonable news source is the KDE dot
<nixternal> hehe
<Riddell> nixternal: why is that silly?
<nixternal> I like watching BBC news though
<apachelogger_> ....and maybe my "Wall of 5 Layers of Notes"
<nixternal> Riddell: I guess that would be considered up there with the "Britney Spears" stories for me I guess
<apachelogger_> thinking about it, I think quite some stuff got lost there :S
 * apachelogger_ should revu that as well
<Riddell> nixternal: it's a pretty serious issue if you end up next to one, those things are deliberate public disturbance and quite painful
<Riddell> nixternal: http://jriddell.org/diary/?p=54
<nixternal> hahaha, Mosquito Teenage Repellent
<nixternal> I haven't heard one yet, just seen a coupld
<nixternal> couple
<jpatrick> just hope you don't
<nixternal> the way it was explained, it plays a tone my old arse can't hear
<nixternal> it will prove useless in the US...our teens are rebels, they will just rip um off the walls
<nixternal> then again, we actually talked about these things in our class, and teens are just keeping their iPods plugged in while around areas that have these
<Riddell> I very nearly ripped that one off the wall
<apachelogger_> hm
 * apachelogger_ only sees one proper solution
<nixternal> Riddell: so even not being a teen, you could still hear the thing?
<apachelogger_> go out clubbing
<apachelogger_> destroy your hearing
<apachelogger_> and voila :D
<nixternal> haha
<apachelogger_> mhhh, I love today's society
<vorian> lol
<nixternal> I can't stand clubbing anymore...I like finding a nice hole in the wall bar and just chilling...with some good classic rock, or even a karaoke booth
<nixternal> or a sushi bar :)
 * apachelogger_ never was much of a clubbing person
<apachelogger_> bars are so much better :)
<nixternal> any pub that plays the Beatles, Zeppelin, Floyd, and such, is my type of pub
<nixternal> I even like a good honkey tonk
<vorian> yeee haaaa
<nixternal> hehe
<vorian> the wildhorse is an awesome club/honkytonk
<vorian> in Nashville
<nixternal> people that haven't been to a honkytonk just don't know
<nixternal> wildhorse rocks
<vorian> I'll be there on ....
<nixternal> we used to have a couple of really good ones in Chicago actually
<vorian> march 10th i think
<nixternal> I live about 5 miles from the Cadillac Ranch which was a great honkytonk back in the day
<nixternal> but new owners took over and tried to make it into a late night club
<vorian> lol
<nixternal> now people go there when the 2am clubs close
<apachelogger_> Oo
<apachelogger_> 2am clubs
<apachelogger_> that sounds rather strange
<vorian> ok, it's back in the hopper :P
<nixternal> unless you go to the city, all clubs in the burbs typically close at 2am, with a few 4am to 6am clubs
<vorian> apachelogger_: I adopted all of your suggested changes
<apachelogger_> vorian: aye, I'll give it a full revu as soon as I finished the oxygen cursors
<vorian> wicked
<apachelogger_> hm, full revu, now that sounds strange
<vorian> you rock :)
<apachelogger_> nixternal: do you have time to revu http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=kdiamond-kde4 ?
<apachelogger_> jpatrick: ^
 * vorian changes computers
<txwikinger> apachelogger_ is too sexy for Amarok ;)
<apachelogger_> yes I am
<txwikinger> I know.. I translated it :D
<apachelogger_> :P
<jpatrick> vorian: description: s/Kdiamond/KDiamond
<jpatrick> apachelogger_: if builds and runs: +1
<vorian> jpatrick: here 'KDiamond offers.....'
<vorian> ?
<jpatrick> vorian: http://tinyurl.com/3xtrq6
<vorian> thanks :)
<vorian> jpatrick: I fixed the long description and it's back up :)
<jpatrick> apachelogger_: kdiamond looks good
<apachelogger__> aye, will have a look at it soon
 * jpatrick gets backs to economics hwk
<apachelogger__> jpatrick: can you please add an adovcate to kdiamond
<jpatrick> apachelogger__: done
<apachelogger__> thx
<txwikinger> Long live the advocado
 * txwikinger is checking how many forwarded bugs kde.org has fixed in the meantime
 * apachelogger__ isn't sure about the "is licensed under the GPL-2, see above."
<apachelogger__> txwikinger: did you actually link them to the LP bugs?
<apachelogger__> I didn't notice any traffic from that direction :)
<txwikinger> yes da'
<apachelogger__> k
<txwikinger> I did not create new ones in LP
<txwikinger> I thought that was a waste of time
<Riddell> apachelogger__: should be fine if above is something meaningful about GPL 2 but "GNU GPL version 2 {only,or later}" better
<txwikinger> I rather put the ones I found while testing directly to kde.org
<Riddell> "see above"
<Riddell> New queue down below 150 items!
<txwikinger> kde4?
<apachelogger__> Riddell: well, above is the URL of GPL-2, though the license abstract is GPL2+
<smarter> Riddell: great :)
<jpatrick> well, I'll get kmediafactory-kde4 into hardy+1
<apachelogger__> txwikinger: yeah, just link them if there is an ubuntu bug
 * apachelogger__ thinks we should actually close the reports in ubuntu as soon as we forwarded an upstream bug to KDE
<coreymon77> hm, wednesday the 20th at 6:00 pm
<coreymon77> i should be able to make that
<coreymon77> possibly
<txwikinger> apachelogger__: We should ask for another state... forwarded
<txwikinger> or upstream or something like that
<Riddell> queue accept lemonpos-kde4
<Riddell> one for you vorian
<apachelogger__> vorian: IMO you should change the copyright content to http://paste.ubuntu.com/4505/
 * txwikinger wants a kubuntu without resource leaks
<apachelogger__> vorian: i.e. state it's gpl2+ and give the URL to GPL rather than GPL-2
<apachelogger__> txwikinger: resoure leaks?
<apachelogger__> txwikinger: btw, I like the idea of a new bug status
<txwikinger> well.. If you don't restart kdm, the desktop gets slower and slower and has a lot of D status processes
<vorian> awesome Riddell :)
<apachelogger__> txwikinger: hm, does it happen with gdm as well? ;-)
<txwikinger> and xorg accumulates memory
 * apachelogger__ doesn't exactly like kdm these days
<txwikinger> apachelogger__: Never tried that but I would assume so
<apachelogger__> Riddell: btw, did you have a look at my k-d-s commits?
<txwikinger> restarting kdm restarts all of kde and xorg... that is why it solves the issue
<apachelogger__> txwikinger: well, IMO it's some Xorg issue
<txwikinger> fine with me apachelogger__
<txwikinger> As long as it gets fixed
<txwikinger> I noticed that already years ago when I used SUSE
<apachelogger__> Oo
<vorian> apachelogger__: so just like this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/4506/
<vorian> :)
<apachelogger__> maybe we should add a notification - "This session is active since more than 1 day, please relogin to avoid speed problems"
<apachelogger__> vorian: yes, but wait with the upload
 * apachelogger__ testbuilds
<vorian> ok
<txwikinger> apachelogger__: Well, that sounds like a Windows fix
<smarter> apachelogger__: "This session is active since more than 1 day, please relogin to avoid speed problems"  << I would expect that from Windows, not Linux
<apachelogger__> txwikinger: right, we should just invoke a relogin ;-)
<apachelogger__> kde session mangement will take care of it just fine
<smarter> or we should'nt let the computer boot at all
<txwikinger> And save all changed documents?
<apachelogger__> good point
 * apachelogger__ can break kdm-kde4 again
<apachelogger__> then we have no performance issues with KDE 4
<apachelogger__> one more reason to switch :D
 * txwikinger is talking about KDE3
<apachelogger__> so letz break that as well
<txwikinger> however, I have seen plasma going crazy on resources too
 * apachelogger__ inagines that this is quite easy with all the kdm patches in kde3
<apachelogger__> inagines
<apachelogger__> I like
<apachelogger__> txwikinger: the trick is not to use plasma
 * apachelogger__ is wondering why plasma is duplicating icons
<apachelogger__> anyone having this issue as well?
<txwikinger> well... I did not know that I ded
<txwikinger> did
 * apachelogger__ is a bit concerned about the duplicate icons
<apachelogger__> it seems to appear one day
<apachelogger__> and never go away
<txwikinger> let's see what dist-upgrade do today
 * apachelogger__ is wondering why kde-icons-oxygen download is so slow
<apachelogger__> :S
<txwikinger> EventDispatcherUNIX::unregisterTimer: invalid argument
<txwikinger> I don't even run unix
<apachelogger__> omg
<apachelogger__> / is out of space
<txwikinger> well.. that is a way to stop it from booting
<apachelogger__> true
<smarter> apachelogger__: use LVM :)
<txwikinger> well.. that will be another 30min update
<apachelogger__> smarter: it's only oos because it's filled with crap ;-)
<apachelogger__> next try to testbuild kdiamond :D
<txwikinger> apachelogger__: that is a dangerous statement
<smarter> txwikinger: right ;)
<apachelogger__> txwikinger: 7 diffrent versions of amarok don't count as crap? Oo
<txwikinger> well.. there was a lot of room for creative thinking ;)
<apachelogger__> txwikinger: orly?
<apachelogger__> ah well
<apachelogger__> linux is on it as well...
<smarter> :}
<apachelogger__> pretty much equals my inital statement :P
<apachelogger__> windows ftw!
 * apachelogger__ is wondering
<smarter> I got flammed when I said something about a debian .diff.gz
<apachelogger__> why would krunner off Konsole/KDE3 as default
<smarter> and nobody react when you says linux is crap :)
<apachelogger__> smarter: must be true then :P
<smarter> maybe it's related to the latest cool way to become root on a linux box :)
 * apachelogger__ doesn't like root
<apachelogger__> it kinda distrubes my thinking of "everything is equally important"
<apachelogger__> s/everything/everyone
 * apachelogger__ shouldn't sing while writing :D
<jpatrick> smarter: you won't happen to have a log of kepas pbuild would you?
<apachelogger__> I might have, if I didn't delete it
<apachelogger__> nope, already gone :(
<jpatrick> damn
<smarter> jpatrick: I think I could find one if I scroll a lot ;)
<smarter> hold on a sec
<jpatrick> smarter: just need the last part, where dpkg-shlibsdeps is
<smarter> http://pastebin.com/d16503b82
<smarter> uh
<smarter> just realized it's in french
<apachelogger__> jpatrick understands french just well
<mhb> woohoo!
<jpatrick> smarter: no problem
 * apachelogger__ waves to mhb
<smarter> pas de problème, then
<mhb> hey apachelogger__
<mhb> I finally passed that darn exam.
<apachelogger__> woohooo
<apachelogger__> party!
<mhb> so I have got free time until monday.
<mhb> that means - kubuntu hacking time!
<mhb> and party
<apachelogger__> someone get the beer
 * apachelogger__ looks at smarter
 * smarter only drinks lemonade :)
<apachelogger__> -.-
<jpatrick> explains lemospas-kde4
<apachelogger__> mhb: no party, thanks to smarter
<smarter> and is underage, btw :P
<jpatrick> smarter: no martini, no party
<apachelogger__> underage as well
 * apachelogger__ notes that smarter must never join the secret amarok channels when a party is going on
<smarter> secret amarok channels?
<smarter> thant sounds cool ;)
<smarter> there's more than one?
<apachelogger__> sure
<mhb> we are pretty much the only open source development team with no secret channel
<apachelogger__> smarter: basically every amarok project got one
<apachelogger__> and we have like 4 of them right now
<apachelogger__> +1 uberleet channel
<smarter> what are the amarok projects?
<smarter> world domination?
<apachelogger__> world domination, neon, anorak and marketing
<Riddell> neon?
<apachelogger__> [18:59] <insanity> Neon is the internal codename of the Amarok Nightly Builds Project. Transmissions tagged as Neon have to be kept secret at all costs. Most important policy item is that every transmitted object has to be destroyed once it has been processed. Only the current project leader is allowed to store information.
<apachelogger__> [18:59] <insanity> This message will self destruct in 5 seconds!
<smarter> and anorak?
<jpatrick> Transmissions tagged as Neon have to be kept secret at all costs.
<apachelogger__> smarter: radio
<jpatrick> well well well
<apachelogger__> jpatrick: I don't exactly care what insanity says ;-)
<smarter> #amarok.radio ? :)
<apachelogger__> smarter: yes
<Riddell> why do they have to be kept secret at all costs?
<smarter> nightly builds?
<apachelogger__> Riddell: generating a promotion bubble
<smarter> like, free .deb package everyday? :)
<apachelogger__> so, if suddenly a lot of amarok people start talking about how cool ubuntu is and how much better amarok + ubuntu is... it's probably the bubble for neon ;-)
<apachelogger__> smarter: yes
<Riddell> apachelogger__: so it'll go public at some point?
<apachelogger__> Riddell: yep, as soon as I pointed out how to properly sign packages in a cron job
<apachelogger__> first starting off with ubuntu only, but we hope to attract more people so we can offer nightly builds for various distros, maybe even windows
<smarter> https://edge.launchpad.net/~amarok-nightly/+archive :)
<txwikinger> wouldn't windows be obsolete by then?
 * apachelogger__ throws an empty beer bottle at smarter
<apachelogger__> txwikinger: is bug 1 yet in fix commited?
 * smarter ducks
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 1 in ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<txwikinger> No still only confirmed
<apachelogger__> so probably not ;-)
<txwikinger> maybe we should put it in stage traiged
<txwikinger> triaged
<apachelogger__> maybe
 * smarter is going to play with amarok builds :}
<apachelogger__> smarter: don't hurt yourself
<txwikinger> apachelogger__: Can I listen to web radio stations on amarok?
<jpatrick> "20080208-0~amarok1" - yay, for great version numbering..
<txwikinger> I mean the webstream of real radio stations
<apachelogger__> txwikinger: why souldn't you?
<apachelogger__> jpatrick: :P
<txwikinger> Everytime I try it I have problems
<apachelogger__> I need to think of some meaningful scheme
<txwikinger> often they are encapculated in stupid javascript calls
<jpatrick> apachelogger__: 2.0~svn20080208-0~amarok1
<smarter> apachelogger__: 1.9.80+080208-1 ?
<smarter> jpatrick's one is better
<apachelogger__> jpatrick: I'm not going to change the versin number once 2.1 is in development :P
 * apachelogger__ is more worrid about the 0~amarok1
<apachelogger__> doesn't look all that good IMO
<jpatrick> apachelogger__: ~ means less than, it's used in backports: 2.0 > 2.0~1: true
<txwikinger> I need to have a plugin which asks me for the radio call sign and plays it
<smarter> apachelogger__: -0killyourdog1 ?
<apachelogger__> jpatrick: yes, but I think it should be 0ubuntu0~amarok1 to make it most visible that this package is not from ubuntu at all
<smarter> 0amarok1 then
<apachelogger__> yeah, also possible
<mhb> hmm, where can I send a valentines card to Kubuntu?
<apachelogger__> *head meets table*
<mhb> it seems this valentine it will be just me and her alone
<smarter> mhb: Kubuntu is a girl?
<jpatrick> apachelogger__: 2.0~svn20080208-0ubuntu1~amarok1 then
 * apachelogger__ just hopes someone is sending him a valentines card
<mhb> smarter: caring about the gender is so uncool now
<apachelogger__> jpatrick: 20080208-0ubuntu1~amarok1
<jpatrick> apachelogger__: and you have to release version 2009...? :-)
<jpatrick> or just use epoch?
<apachelogger__> 2009 :P
<smarter> apachelogger__: no packages for hardy? :o
<apachelogger__> smarter: nope, always for the current version only
<apachelogger__> it's all about reducing the maintenance work
 * smarter can't stay with a stable ubuntu release more than a month
<apachelogger__> because, from my understanding a lot of daily/nightly builds breakt at some point and stay this way because it would be "too much" work to fix it
<mhb> hrm, having no-one at valentines day is so nerdish :o)
<apachelogger__> this is also the reason for the amarok-nightly-kdebase and stuff
 * apachelogger__ winks at mhb
<mhb> apachelogger__: no long distance relationships for me, thank you
<smarter> mhb: so I must be a big nerd
<mhb> apachelogger__: unless you move to prague
<apachelogger__> vorian: I hearby declare the demanding of a debian/watch file :P
<vorian> nooooooo
<apachelogger__> mhb: ah, at some point I might
<mhb> smarter: yeah, me too... it is a long process for me to realize it :o)
<vorian> it's a mangled mess
 * apachelogger__ is not really feeling like staying anywhere very long
<vorian> 403 forbiddens with multiple combinations
<apachelogger__> nice
<vorian> :)
<apachelogger__> vorian: I hearby declare the debian/watch demand as 2nd class demand and demand an upload of the latest version
<vorian> w00t!
 * apachelogger__ is listening to Help Yourself by Tom Jones on Greatest Hits [Amarok]
<apachelogger__> all the truth by mr jones
<vorian> he's a cool kat
 * apachelogger__ starts dancing with his sonic screwdriver
<vorian> apachelogger__: so the copyright file I pasted was good?
<apachelogger__> yes
<vorian> okie dokie
<apachelogger__> unless
<apachelogger__> maybe I start to hate it within the next few minutes
<apachelogger__> so better hurry up :P
<apachelogger__> ah
<apachelogger__> too late
 * apachelogger__ thinks tabs aren't any good for any file but debian/rules
<vorian> haha
 * apachelogger__ is listening to It's Not Unusual by Tom Jones on Greatest Hits [Amarok]
<apachelogger__> indeed
<apachelogger__> it's not unusual that I change my mind :P
<jpatrick> xRaich[o]2x: interesting hostname
<apachelogger__> lol
<apachelogger__> vorian: Game -> Quit doesn't work ;-)
<vorian> hmmmmm
<xRaich[o]2x> jpatrick: CCC Münster ;)
<apachelogger__> Hm, über Münster hab ich glaube ein Lied
<apachelogger__> Oder etwas ähnliches
 * apachelogger__ is listening to Sommer in Münster by Skampis on Live in der Leeze [Amarok]
<apachelogger__> wusste ich ja
<apachelogger__> jpatrick: plz readvocate kdiamond
 * nixternal waits for vorian comment :p
<vorian> nixternal: what do you want me to say :|
<apachelogger__> something nerdy
<vorian> :'(
<nixternal> blog post :)
<nixternal> Sam McGuffie going to the MAIZEN BLUE!
<vorian> lol
<nixternal> have you seen that kids highlights on youtube? he is sick
<vorian> nah
<smarter> vorian: Try to change the useragent, default uscan has an empty useragent and some servers don't like that
<nixternal> 4.3/40
<nixternal> 190 pounds, 45" vertical, 355 pound max bench, 6'-0"
<nixternal> I have been lifting since that kid was born, and his max bench press is within 30 pounds of mine
<vorian> heh
<nixternal> 45" vertical is nuts
<nixternal> he can almost jump 4 feet straight into the air...like he is spiderman or something
<vorian> I feel sorry the kid has to play on such a team
<nixternal> bah
<vorian> he could have had a good college career
<vorian> :P
<nixternal> no school in this country better than the maizen blue all around :p
<vorian> next thing you know he'll be fighting dogs
<vorian> yes
<vorian> they are good at badmitten
<vorian> cricket
<vorian> ping pong
<vorian> checkers
<vorian> and super mario 3
<nixternal> to bad you all picked shugart
<nixternal> big dumb dude
<vorian> lol
<smarter> super mario ftw :)
<vorian> I think our main goal was getting a qb
<nixternal> mcguffie hurdled shugart on film
<ScottK> Riddell: IIRC you asked me to remind you about attending the tech board meeting when I'm up for core-dev.  It's starting in ~75 minutes.
<nixternal> ScottK: good luck, though I think you are good to go and very much needed
<ScottK> Thanks.
<Riddell> ScottK: where's your wiki page?
<nixternal> on the wiki :p
 * nixternal ducks
 * ScottK get it
<ScottK> Riddell: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScottKitterman
<vorian> nixternal: why does your blog say i'm using ubuntu?
<vorian> is it because of ff
<vorian> ?
 * apachelogger__ doesn't like firefox
<smarter> true kubuntu users don't use firefox :)
<nixternal> vorian: cuz the user agent in Kubuntu is goofy...are you using hardy?
<vorian> i know, i'm a fake user
<vorian> yeah
<nixternal> my hardy is saying GNU/Linux again and not Kubuntu
<nixternal> but ya, could be because of FF
<smarter> Konqueror has a more verbose user agent
<nixternal> konqi was displaying Kubuntu correctly for a while..just the past couple of weeks I think it has changed
<nixternal> where it lost the OS
<smarter> nixternal: you can configure it in the settings
<apachelogger__> nixternal: KDE 4ß
<apachelogger__> ?
<nixternal> yes
<apachelogger__> nixternal: and it did work before? Oo
<nixternal> yup
<apachelogger__> uhm
<nixternal> you can see it in some of my previous posts/comments on my blog with Kubuntu
<nixternal> and now it says GNU/Linux
 * apachelogger__ points at Riddell :P
<nixternal> happened with Gutsy too, we couldn't find the setting for it, or where it gets it from
<apachelogger__> cool
<nixternal> I never noticed it until I add the silly browser and os sniffer plugin to my blog
<vorian>  steve (13:51:21) :
<vorian>    (Using Konqueror Konqueror 4.0 on GNU/Linux GNU/Linux
<vorian> that is weird
<apachelogger__> how to test that anyway?
<smarter> nixternal: settings -> configure konqueror -> browser identification(or whatever it is called with konqueror in english) ?
<nixternal> I guess I am wrong, it has never worked with KDE 4
<nixternal> smarter: been there done that
<apachelogger__> ok, so we are just missing a patch
<apachelogger__> sec
<apachelogger__> nixternal: yep, patch missing in kdelibs
<nixternal> there is a useragent patch in kdelibs/
<nixternal> s/\//\?/
<apachelogger__> nixternal: kubuntu_19_debianize_useragent.diff
<nixternal> hrmm
<nixternal> thought we looked at that before..can't remember though
<apachelogger__> nixternal: can you please revu kdiamond?
<apachelogger__> jpatrick apparently got lost
<nixternal> k
<nixternal> umm, jpatrick already +1'd it
<vorian> nixternal: copyright changed
<apachelogger__> nixternal: yeah, but policy says it needs a new approval for a new upload
<nixternal> apachelogger__: looking at it now
<smarter> apachelogger__: so you merged/synced the oxygen cursor theme?
<apachelogger__> smarter: yes
<apachelogger__> just need to get someone revu the changes :)
<smarter> apachelogger__: where is it?
<apachelogger__> smarter: not yet uploaded
<apachelogger__> muah
<apachelogger__> ubuntuwire is still down :|
<smarter> apachelogger__: no it's not
<apachelogger__> smarter: http://www.ubuntuwire.com
<smarter> apachelogger__: oh, I only tried revu.ubuntuwire.com which works
<apachelogger__> yeah, it's a different server
<apachelogger__> nixternal: patch ported to KDE 4, I am testbuilding now
<Level15> hi
<jussi01> hiya Level15
<Level15> i think i there's a bug on the language updates of today for 7.10. After installed, people using en_CA as LANG will have most kde applications refusing to start.
<jussi01> Level15: did you report it on Launchpad?
<Level15> had to set it to en_US for it to work
<Level15> not yet
<nixternal> oh man, KDiamond is addicting
<vorian> mwahahaha!
<vorian> that was my plan
<vorian> to distract all the powers that be!
<nixternal> uploaded KDiamond...good job!
<vorian> danke
<apachelogger__> nixternal: you already did?
<nixternal> yup
<apachelogger__> very good
 * nixternal goes back to playing KDiamond :)
<vorian> lol
<apachelogger__> Oo
<apachelogger__> omg
<apachelogger__> nixternal: stop playing :P
<emonkey> vorian, where you from?
<apachelogger__> we hav eserious work to do
<vorian> emonkey: ohio
<vorian> that's why nixternal is always picking on me :)
<apachelogger__> nixternal: please have a look at this: http://aplg.kollide.net/kubuntu/inter.diff
<emonkey> vorian, but you're speaking german or why do you wrote danke?
<apachelogger__> emonkey: weil hier sowieso ständig irgendjemand deutsch spricht :P
<emonkey> ja das is schon klar
<emonkey> aber ob der das so schnell gelernt hat?
<apachelogger__> emonkey: wieso nicht? :P
<emonkey> wer weiss :)
<vorian> emonkey: I often like to through out words from languages I haven't the foggiest about
<vorian> :P
<smarter> Ich verstande nicht wtf you're talking about :)
<vorian> haha
<smarter> apachelogger__: debian people still use plain debhelper? :o
<apachelogger__> smarter: très bien :P
<apachelogger__> at times, yes
<apachelogger__> debhelper ain't that bad
<apachelogger__> and it's probably easier to create workarounds in plain debhelper than with cdbs
<apachelogger__> ...considering one doesn't want to get in touch with cdbs at all ;-)
<ScottK> CBDS is fine if the automagic works.  Trying to teach it to deal with other situations can be, um, interesting.
<apachelogger__> which is also understandable, sometimes it's just magic
<apachelogger__> ScottK: one just needs to get used to it
<smarter> Ich lerne Deutsch seit drei Jahren :)
<apachelogger__> ...and know how to read the dotty graphic :)
<smarter> I don't really like makefile-like code
<smarter> cdbs syntax is short so I like it
<apachelogger__> hehe
<apachelogger__> smarter: that sentence was actually pretty good, considering you're learning german only for 3 years
<smarter> thanks
<apachelogger__> ...also my french is still tha worst, after 5.5 years... ;-)
<nixternal> heh, I need a video camera...it wouuld have been awesome to watch footage of me getting smashed in the ring today
<apachelogger__> lol
<apachelogger__> nixternal: did you have a look at the diff yet?
<nixternal> this mornings workout took us into the ring with 10 ounce gloves, and the guy I was sparring with knocked me flat out, and they said when I started coming too, I was screaming for my laptop
<smarter> I just don't understand why every german teacher I had were so bad
<nixternal> apachelogger__: ya, looks  just like every other diff I have looked at
<smarter> haha
<apachelogger__> good point
<apachelogger__> nixternal: do you do a lot of sponsering?
<apachelogger__> sponsoring even even
<nixternal> when I can..and I really only sponsor K stuff
<nixternal> unless ScottK forces me to work on stuff I normally wouldn't..and he knows what I am talking about
<apachelogger__> hm
<ScottK> He's still scarred from when I made him merge courier (and I started typing that before nixternal's last comment).
<apachelogger__> sounds like not a lot, so the diffs are prolly hi-quality which means oxygencursors is ready for upload :D
<emonkey> smarter, ich verstehe nicht not ich verstande nicht
 * emonkey knows that learning German ist just PITA
<apachelogger__> right
<nixternal> packaging isn't my only forte, I have a ton of other stuff I am working on, especially right now...I need to start biting on smaller chunks so I can dev more and type less
<apachelogger__> emonkey has to learn it as well
<apachelogger__> swiss aren't all that good in german :P
<emonkey> you little austrian bastard ;)
<nixternal> hahhahha
<apachelogger__> can't even pronounce it properly
<apachelogger__> awful
<apachelogger__> that is like RRRrrrRRRrrRRRRRrr
<emonkey> rofl
<apachelogger__> which would mean "how are you"
<emonkey> an chCHCch
<apachelogger__> right
<apachelogger__> RRCHchchrrR
<apachelogger__> means "nice weather, isn't it"
<emonkey> XD
<xRaich[o]2x> apachelogger__: That was dutch!
<xRaich[o]2x> chrrrrr
 * smarter lives 200 meter from swiss border
<smarter> *meters
<emonkey> dutch is a bit similar to the swiss-german sometimes
<apachelogger__> ->> languagelogger: wü göt es dür
<Riddell> ScottK: looks like I'm having to go somewhere
<emonkey> smarter, but in this part the swiss are speaking french
<ScottK> OK.
<Riddell> ScottK: but "I advocate ScottK for core-dev, he's very reliable for backports and motu activity and has done some important merges in main"
<vorian> emonkey: hoe gaat het?
<ScottK> Riddell: Thanks.
<Riddell> ScottK: feel free to paste something like that from me
<ScottK> Will do
<vorian> nederlands ftw!
<smarter> emonkey: I know, but I hear some strange Deutsch in Geneva from time to time ;)
<emonkey> vorian, you speaking dutch? mi gaats gut
<vorian> goed goed :)
<vorian> /ends knowledge of dutch
<vorian> other than Vader
<vorian> :P
<nixternal> wy pachneicie jak goovna  <-- only polish my grandmother ever tought me
<apachelogger__> whatever that might mean
<nixternal> I think it means "you smell like shit"
<apachelogger__> lol
<ScottK> Some Grandma you had.
<nixternal> haha
 * apachelogger__ is wundert où Nightrose è
<Nightrose> apachelogger__: here ;-)
<Nightrose> just got back from university and shopping
<apachelogger__> you bought yourself a university? Oo
<apachelogger__> what the
<Nightrose> *lol* nope - two new jeans
<nixternal> but spanish, well at least the way the latinos speak it here in chicago, I got that down
<apachelogger__> Nightrose: tight ones?
<Nightrose> apachelogger__: sure :P
<apachelogger__> hrrhrr
 * apachelogger__ is listening to I'm Gonna be (500 Miles) by The Proclaimers on The Best of... [Amarok]
<Riddell> apachelogger__: good tune
<Riddell> I recommend it for karaoke
<Nightrose> haha we gotta do that next time apachelogger__ ;-)
<Nightrose> instead of counting crows
<Nightrose> that was way to hard
<nixternal> my Karaoke tune that I am known for in all sushi bars around the Chicagoland area is Queen's Bohemian Rhapsody
<nixternal> and also America's A Horse With No Name
<nixternal> that is of course after a few bottles of hot saki and a few sapporos
<apachelogger__> Riddell: yeah, since I heard you sing it I can't stop listening to it ;-)
<apachelogger__> Nightrose: @ fosdem?
<Nightrose> ;-) sure
<nixternal> oh man, you gotta take video of that one :)
<apachelogger__> of course :D
<Nightrose> hehe yea
<Nightrose> and not as short as the ones of Riddell singing...
<Nightrose> they were way too short
<apachelogger__> agreed
 * nixternal cranks up the Proclaimers
<Nightrose> man I am sooo happy to finally have found these two pairs of jeans... - tried like 50 till I found them
<apachelogger__> Oo
 * apachelogger__ is listening to Moonlight Shadow and Mr. Jones by Amarokers live @ Channel Party [Amarok]
 * Nightrose is too short for regular stuff :(
<Nightrose> ahhh yea gotta put that on my playlist ;-)
<apachelogger__> :D
<apachelogger__> rofl
 * Nightrose is listening to Moonlight Shadow and Mr. Jones by Amarokers live @ Channel Party [Amarok]
<manchicken> Man, I wish I could figure out how to make coffee like they had in Spain.
<manchicken> Try as I might, I get close, but can't find a blend that's smooth and creamy like what they had there.
<apachelogger__> Nightrose: sounds like someone is dying :D
<Nightrose> apachelogger__: our karaoke skills? yea ;-)
<Nightrose> we totally rock :P
<Nightrose> NOT
<Nightrose> but it was _great_ fun
<apachelogger__> can't remember :P
<apachelogger__> too long ago
<Nightrose> ;-)
<buz> i'm wondering: is there a particular reason why i see 3 entirely different icon types for folders depending on the icon size? first standard old blue icon, then a blue-greyish and finally at largest size a weird brownish one
<_StefanS_> buz: where?
<buz> in konqueror3 on hardy
<_StefanS_> buz: using view-> Icon size ?
<buz> yes
<buz> i can provide screenshots if you like
<_StefanS_> buz: uhm, i dont see it here
<buz> weird
<buz> screenshots then
<buz> http://img177.imageshack.us/done.php?l=img177/2379/snapshot2yw5.png
<buz> http://img233.imageshack.us/done.php?l=img233/1571/snapshot3eb9.png
<buz> http://img201.imageshack.us/done.php?l=img201/7492/snapshot4ib8.png
<buz> (show image links at the bottom make it original size)
<buz> jpatrick: i've just successfully tested the luks integration, thanks a lotè
<jpatrick> buz: even the new package recently uploaded?
<buz> updated today
<buz> only thing is devices connected upon boot still dont work because of some usb storage bug
<buz> but that one's well known
<jpatrick> buz: bug #186841
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 186841 in kdebase "[hardy] Please merge latest version of kio media LUKS support" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186841
<jpatrick> hmm... :-/
<buz> it did work for me today
 * jpatrick hasn't done anything to kdebase recently
<buz> but race conditions are notoriously hard to debug
<jpatrick> but if it works, it works :-)
<buz> just not entirely obvious why it asks to mount it after decrypting but i dont mind it :P
<jpatrick> hmm, creepy
<buz> well i guess it creates the node in device mapper, then detects it and ask if it should mount it
<buz> doesnt seem to do anything bad
<buz> works from inside a kde4 session, btw
<jpatrick> ScottK: congrats!
<ScottK> jpatrick: Thanks
<jpatrick> buz: I wonder what caused it to just click
<buz> there's been some udev hackery going on i believe
<buz> not sure if just clicked today
<buz> only today i tested it
<nosrednaekim> ScottK jpatrick what happened?
<buz> (inadvertently)
 * ScottK made core-dev
<buz> congrats
<jpatrick> nosrednaekim: we have yet another kubuntu core-dev
<Nightrose> wohoo congratulations :)
<nixternal> congratulations ScottK!
<nosrednaekim> excuse my ignorance.... but what is that?
<ScottK> Thanks all.
<ScottK> nosrednaekim: It's the step after MOTU.  It means I can upload to Main now.
<jpatrick> nosrednaekim: people who upload to main
<jpatrick> or -backports
<nosrednaekim> oooo... wow.
<nosrednaekim> sweet
<apachelogger__> ScottK: congratulations :)
<ScottK> apachelogger__: Thanks.
<txwikinger> congrats ScottK
<ScottK> txwikinger: Thanks.
<vorian> w00t ScottK :)
<ScottK> Thanks.
<mhb> ScottK: so you're the big core developer now? congratulations
<ScottK> Thanks.
<mhb> ScottK: should we call you "boss" or something? :o)
<ScottK> That's core-packager to you.
<mhb> yes, sir
<nosrednaekim> hehe
<_StefanS_> argh wtf.. sun bought the makers of virtualbox
<jpatrick> _StefanS_: and nokia bought trolltech
<buz> so thats why virtualbox is being ported to solaris
<nosrednaekim> haha.... as son as its ported to solaris...
<jpatrick> _StefanS_: btw, please send all kdmtheme patches to upstream
 * mhb buys _StefanS_ , film at 11
<_StefanS_> jpatrick: sure
<jpatrick> _StefanS_: thanks :)
<_StefanS_> jpatrick: i need to iron out some stuff in the default button and then I think its ready to go
<blizzzek> gn8
<jpatrick> wb nixternal
<jpatrick> _StefanS_: great to hear :)
<_StefanS_> jpatrick: did you hear something from upstream ? :)
<_StefanS_> jpatrick: since you want the patches to go there for sure
<jpatrick> _StefanS_: I tried last time, but their mail server was down
<jpatrick> _StefanS_: the time I got a patch though he accepted it immeditaatly
<_StefanS_> jpatrick: nice
<nixternal> why thank you...had to reboot the server
 * seaLne pokes nixternal with a measuring tape
<nixternal> ooh, I forgot to respond...the Large would be to short for me...sorry for not responding
<seaLne> ah, thats a pity
<nixternal> width wise it sounds fine, but lenght wise and my belly button would be showing :)
<seaLne> muffin tops are all the rage with girls in glasgow...
<nixternal> hahahahaha
<nixternal> not for the men in the US though :p
<nosrednaekim> we'd freeze to death here...
<nosrednaekim> or, at least our belly buttons would :)
<ryanakca> jpatrick: can you please take out the mockup contest link from the channels you have access to?
<nosrednaekim> ryanakca➜ have you guys chosen one?
<ryanakca> nosrednaekim: unofficially, https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/WebsiteMockups?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=mockup-dmiller.png
<nosrednaekim> nice...
<nareshov> nixternal's mockup was good (mockup2.svg)
<nosrednaekim> yah... I liked the kde4 one..
<ryanakca> :)
<ryanakca> They're all nice :)
<nareshov> :)
<mhb> the nicest one is the implemented one
<_StefanS_> could someone tell me their opinion on these new buttons ? (only those to the far right..) : http://enhance-it.dk/kwin-crystal.png
<_StefanS_> Riddell: if you're there
<_StefanS_> Riddell: ^
<emonkey> The requested URL /kwin-crystal.png was not found on this server.
<_StefanS_> http://enhance-it.dk/pics/kwin-crystal.png
<_StefanS_> sorry
<mhb> _StefanS_: I like them a bit better than the last ones
<mhb> _StefanS_: still, there are some things I don't like, for example how they look sunken when the window is activated
<mhb> it feel unnatural, buttons aren't usually sunken
<mhb> it kind of seems that all are pressed
<_StefanS_> mhb: yes, i'm aware the effect is not that obvious
<_StefanS_> mhb: needs to be enhanced slightly
<nosrednaekim> side Q, is that kde3 or 4?
<mhb> _StefanS_: also, I like when buttons on inactive windows don't stand out too much
<mhb> it's not a big deal
<_StefanS_> mhb: yep, but else you like it ? :)
<mhb> I'd fix the main window first :o)
<mhb> if that is good enough, I like it :o)
<_StefanS_> cool, I will make a screenshot with a vanilla kubuntu as I wanted it to look.. tomorrow. Now I gotta sleep
<mhb> _StefanS_: nighty night
<_StefanS_> byeee
<_StefanS_> zz
<Tonio_> Riddell: kdesudo-kde4 seems to work
<Tonio_> Riddell: but appart from kdesudo itself, I'm a bit surprised by a few kdesu-kde4 command line options......
<Tonio_> Riddell: how can a "nonewdcop" option exist in kde4 ?
<mhb> hmm
<mhb> does it really exist?
<Tonio_> mhb: try /usr/lib/kde4/lib/kde4/libexec/kdesu --help
<Tonio_> mhb: I'm a bit lost on what to do against the command line compatibility....
<mhb> hmm
<mhb> I don't think it does anything
<Tonio_> I think it is just a fake option for scripts compatibility too
<Tonio_> so that the option is just ignored
<Tonio_> mhb: fancy testing kdesudo-kde4 ?
<Tonio_> still a few options on resolving app name, desc and icon
<Tonio_> mhb: but it globally works
<mhb> Tonio_: perhaps tomorrow morning
<mhb> I'm a bit tired today.
<mhb> sorry
<mhb> Tonio_: how can I test it?
<Tonio_> get that deb file :)
<mhb> ah, amd64 here anyway
<Tonio_> ah.......
<Tonio_> then you'll have to wait a bit ;)
<Riddell> Tonio_: dunno, look at the code, maybe it does something with dbus (but probably it does nothing)
<Tonio_> Riddell: nothing in the code afaik
<Tonio_> Riddell: looks like let for compatibility
<Tonio_> Riddell: a few issues with kstandarddirs and icon finding, but I globally get good results with the new kdesudo :)
<nosrednaekim> hey, how can I get my ubuntu IRC cloak?
<vorian> nosrednaekim: join #ubuntu-ops
<mhb> supernosrednaekim
<nosrednaekim> ?
<mhb> supercalifragilisticexplialidonosrednaekim with a cape
<nosrednaekim> lol
<mhb> a cloak reminds me of superheroes
<mhb> for some reason
<nosrednaekim> make fun of my long nick will you...
<mhb> nosrednaekim: nah, it's cool
<mhb> nosrednaekim: mine is unpronouncable
#kubuntu-devel 2008-02-13
<nosrednaekim> mhb➜ m... h....b works :)
<mhb> em age bee ?
<nosrednaekim> ya :)
<mhb> you can't say it fast
<nosrednaekim> you can't say mine fast either ;)
<claydoh> mine is easy
<nixternal> http://technology.desktopnexus.com/wallpaper/8160/
<nixternal> :p
<ryanakca> nixternal: lol :P
<mhb> nosrednaekim: ping
<nosrednaekim> hey mhb
<mhb> nosrednaekim: how do you implement QApplication() in your apps?
<mhb> nosrednaekim: I mean the main ctor
<mhb> QApplication(sys.argv) for example (python)
<mhb> do you stick it with the UI and make sure you'll init the UI only once?
<nosrednaekim> to tell you the truth, I usually just copy a skeleton program I have(which I did not write),but let me check to see how I do it.
<nosrednaekim> oh... I am looking at one that uses Kapplication, dopes that behave the same way?
<mhb> I guess so
<nosrednaekim> I don't put the sys.argv in mine....
<nosrednaekim> I suppose I should :)
 * mhb yawns
<mhb> I can't stay awake anymore...
<mhb> too bad.
<mhb> goodnight folks
<nosrednaekim> night
<nixternal> anyone else with amd64 having issues with libgs8 when trying to install okular-kde4?
<nosrednaekim> for the package? no... it installed fine for me
<nixternal> it isn't installing for me
<nixternal> I need to reinstall my desktop anyways
<jjesse> evening
<jjesse> !openoffice hardy
<jjesse> !OOO hardy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ooo hardy - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jjesse> ~openoffice.org
<jjesse> !openoffice.org
<ubotu> a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". User help available in #users.openoffice.org
<jjesse> !openoffice.org hardy
<jjesse> !hardy openoffice.org
<jjesse> argh what version of open office.org is in hardy?
<stdin> !info openoffice.org hardy
<jjesse> !info openoffice.org hardy
<ubotu> openoffice.org (source: openoffice.org): OpenOffice.org Office suite. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.3.1-3ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 4 kB, installed size 44 kB
<jjesse> so version 2.3
<jjesse> !info firefox hardy
<ubotu> firefox (source: firefox): lightweight web browser based on Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0.12+2nobinonly+2-0ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 8964 kB, installed size 26032 kB
<jjesse> ok heres a wierd question, how do i access help in 8.04?
<jjesse> in a kde4 session?
<stdin> do you have khelpcenter-kde4 installed?
<jjesse> i thought so, shouldn't that be a part of 8.04?
<stdin> I don't think it's installed with -core
<jjesse> apparently i didn't
<jjesse> thanks stdin
<jjesse> probablly should be so the 8.04 kde4 users can access help :)
<jjesse> hrmmm now all i need is kubuntu docs :)
<_StefanS_> kwwii: nuno had to go to spain today, so he couldnt finish the last 3 buttons :( , anyway here's a screenshot: http://enhance-it.dk/pics/kwin-crystal.png (not that its only the dark ones that are new)
<Tonio_> hey there
<Tonio_> Riddell: fancy testing kdesudo-kde4 ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: bien sur
<Tonio_> Riddell: http://toniox.org/temp
<Tonio_> Riddell: a few very little issues atm, like kapplication doesn't quit on cancel, but that should have very few consequences
<Tonio_> Riddell: I tested with the "run dolphin as root", and it seems to work
<Tonio_> Riddell: the nonewdcop option is still there for scripts compatilibity with kde3 (kdesu does the same)
<Tonio_> Riddell: do you know of any gnome or kde application that can graphically crypt and decrypt folders on the fly ?
<Riddell> I do not
<Riddell> kdesudo(343) main: desktop file ""
<Riddell> kdesudo(343) main: executable "ls"
<Riddell> some debugging there that isn't needed
<Riddell> it seems to touch both /var/run/sudo/jr/unknown and /var/run/sudo/jr/3 timestamps
<ScottK> Riddell: Now that I can upload (thanks for your support), do you want me to check with you first on doing merges or go ahead if I'm confident?
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's for testing :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: It's not meant to be released yet, I have to perform a hudge bunch of tests and then remove the debugging things
<Tonio_> Riddell: it touches "unknown" ? weird....
<Tonio_> it shouldn't unless sudo does the same (we have a kprocess using a pty here...)
<Riddell> ScottK: all depends on how confident you are :)
<ScottK> Riddell: OK.  Thanks.
<ScottK> I'll ask if I have questions.
<Riddell> Tonio_: otherwise, does the job superbly
<Tonio_> Riddell: there is still a bug with -u option, as for some reason the Xauthority file created isn't chmoded 644
<Tonio_> Riddell: I suspect I have to "open" the QFile object so that I can play with it...
<Tonio_> Riddell: don't you get a Xsession error playing with -u option ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's the only bug I noted atm :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: yes but that's also broken with kdesudo of kde 3
<Tonio_> Riddell: true, but now I know how to fix it :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: also I simplified the Xauthority code a lot, for 40 lines to 5 :)
<Tonio_> still works like a charm :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: your c++ skillz are getting elite
<Tonio_> Riddell: very far from that I'm affraid, toma helped a lot on the QT4 side as I was completly unable to write to the kprocess stdin ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I still have to learn, but I'll probably ask my company some lessons arround coding :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll release kdesudo-kde4 and ubuntu packages this WE probably, after a bunch of tests, so we'll have it for hardy
<Tonio_> Riddell: I noticed I can't logout/shutdown from within my kde session for a few days
<Tonio_> Riddell: that doesn't happen from kdm so it seems due to kde somehow, is that known issue ?
<_StefanS_> hey Tonio_
<Tonio_> yop _StefanS_ :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: polishing kdmtheme right now :)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: super :)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: on my side I'm almost done with kdesudo-kde4 :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: thats sweet :) congrats on the port!
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: that shutdown issue, was that in kde3?
<Jucato> Warning: Kubuntu hamsters at work. Please proceed with caution.
<Riddell> Tonio_: feature freeze is thursday
<Riddell> logout works for me
<_StefanS_> Riddell: I have the new buttons for kwin-style-crystal as well, donno mhb seemed to like them, but they need a bit of polish.
<_StefanS_> Riddell: we could upload an updated package, and enable/fix the theme later
<_StefanS_> Riddell: I got nuno pinheiro to help me :)
<smarter> new buttons?
<smarter> _StefanS_: screenshot? ;)
<Riddell> _StefanS_: go ahead
<_StefanS_> Riddell: I will :)
<_StefanS_> smarter: http://enhance-it.dk/pics/kwin-crystal.png
<_StefanS_> smarter: only the darker buttons, and the coloring is not complete
<_StefanS_> smarter: bear with me ;)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: that FACESOURCE thingy in the kdm.d/20_config, we dont change it, do we?
<smarter> _StefanS_: They already look pretty cool ;)
<_StefanS_> smarter: i'm glad you think so :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: unfortunatelly, we will not have a full apt:/ support in konqueror
<Tonio_> Riddell: the repository management will not be implemented, but isn't much used over the web and wikis, so I think it is okay
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: we do, change the facesource to use the kde user icon choosen in systemsettings by default
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: it works, so no need to change anything on that point
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: I didn't want to do it the hard way in kdmrc, so I used the 20_config mecanism
<mhb> Riddell:
<mhb> I always thought FF starts at midnight
<mhb> but in fact we do have time until midnight at 14th, right?
<_StefanS_> mhb: I believe we do.
<mhb> that's great
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: right now I'm just hardcoding it to FACESOURC="PreferUser"
<mornfall> So I have passed bachelor's final state exams. Oi.
<mhb> oi oi, congratulations!
<mornfall> :) Thanks.
<emonkey> congrats
<Riddell> mornfall: yay!
<Riddell> mhb: could even be midnight in some US timezone if you wanted
<Riddell> Tonio_: will the rest get in?
<Riddell> mhb: does this mean you expect to have a jockey qt around then?
<mhb> Riddell: yes, I passed the last exam yesterday, so I should have it ready by today evening or late night
<mhb> Riddell: with the extra day I'm sure we can manage merging it and uploading it
<Riddell> mhb: yay!
<Riddell> (to both)
<mhb> apachelogger__: a suggestion
<mhb> apachelogger__: not even for you, but for someone you know
<mhb> apachelogger__: at kubuntu-de.org, you have "Eine Englische Übersetzung ist hier zu finden."
<mhb> apachelogger__: which is neat, except you cannot take for granted that the English reader understands this sentence
<emonkey> mhb, In der englischen Version steht dafür auf englisch wo man die deutsche Version findet ...
<mhb> emonkey: yes, but when an Englishman sees the first site, the german one, he cannot find the English translation easily
<mhb> it's better to write the link to the German translation in German and the link to the English one in English
<emonkey> mhb, or both in both ... I forward the suggestion
<emonkey> mhb, if you want, you always find us in #kubuntu-de.org our administrative channel
<mhb> emonkey: okay,thanks!
<Tonio_> Riddell: the rest is already in, apt://yakuake will install yakuake
<Tonio_> Riddell: install and remove any package is supported, only the repository addition isn't
<Riddell> Tonio_: groovy
<Tonio_> Riddell: and since we're going kde4, this is too much to do for kde3....
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll contact debian to get their plans concerning kde4 and kio-apt
<Riddell> you think they have any?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I never saw any link using the repository addition so we might be 90% compatible with the apt:/ protocol in its real usage
<Tonio_> Riddell: of course not :) but I expect they'll have ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: if they don't, I'll probably code one on my own, removing all the html part of it to just deal with urls
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: do you have time for at kdmtheme test?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: not today, I'm going in a conf call with canonical :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: ok
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: please send me an email, I can test tonight for sure
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: it seems to work here, so I guess I will just prepare a patch
<Tonio_> please do, I'll test and upload if that's correct
<_StefanS_> cool
<Tonio_> Riddell: also, browsing apt:/ will allow you to install any package graphically using adept
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: btw, we should alter the way gdebi works to accept multiple selected debs in one go. For instance I had the nxclient, nxnode, and nxserver and they depend on eachother. Gdebi opened three instances.
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: yep it doesn't have a queue mode, I agree this would be nice
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: hmm can you remember that bug we had where kdesu(do) wasnt launched correctly from within system-settings/apperance ?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I'm experincing it right now..
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: fixed ;)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: hu ?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: on hardy stable it is supposed to be fixede
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: is there a divert thing i need to redo somewhere?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: using hardy ?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: yes
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: sudo apt-get remove --purge kdesudo && sudo apt-get install kdesudo
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: which module is causing the issue ?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: kdm
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: kdmtheme
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: appearance/fonts installer works for me
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: can be an issue in the kcm module more than kdesudo
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I guess its kdmtheme itself that is having probs
<_StefanS_> ;)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: I'll test and investigate this toonight
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: please remove kdesudo and test with kdesu to see if that works better
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: maybe I just need to rebuild it again or something
<Tonio_> maybe yes.....
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: I added this to my todo list and will investigate toonight
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: well it works with kdesu :(
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: oki so it might be a problem with one command line option then
<_StefanS_> oka
<Tonio_> or the -u functionnality broken with sudo
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: confirmed..... I'll investigate, but I suspect a problem in the kcontrol module more than kdesudo
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: shouldn't be hard tu fox
<Tonio_> fix
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: yes, but cant you remember that thing where it checked for uid=0 or something like that
<ryanakca> do we still need the "flash is broken" message in #kubuntu 's topic?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: yep
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: or was that an entirely different bug.. hmm
 * _StefanS_ is getting old.
<Tonio_> ryanakca: it is patially fixed, but still randomly crashes for me on soem websites (yahoo)
<ryanakca> Tonio_: okies
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: can't say I'll test with the debug version of kdesudo and we'll see :)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: I'll know more toonight
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: do you know how to make a screenshot of the kdm greeter? is there a commandline tool for it?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: virtualbox is your friend :)
<Tonio_> or command line tools with :0.0 display
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: got vmware.. just wondered if there were an easier way
<Tonio_> screendump probably
<smarter> _StefanS_: aptitude instal scrot
<smarter> *install
<_StefanS_> smarter: thanks :)
<Tonio_> smarter: what's that ?
<Tonio_> smarter: like screendump ?
<smarter> I don't know screendump
<smarter> but I guess it's the same ;)
<smarter> you can take screenshots with imagemagick too I think
<smarter> import -window root screen.png
<_StefanS_> doesnt seem like either of them accepts 0.0 or similar
<_StefanS_> ah found a way
<nixternal> mornin'
<gribelu> libokularcore1-kde4: Depends: libgs8 (= 8.61.dfsg.1-1) but 8.61.dfsg.1-1ubuntu1 is installed
<gribelu> digikam: Depends: libexiv2-0 but it is not installable
<gribelu> :/
<nixternal> yup
<nixternal> I noticed it yesterday on amd64, and see it this morning on i386
<gribelu> yeah 386 hardy here
 * Jucato waves to nixternal
<smarter> Riddell: could you please reject my qdevelop package from NEW so that I can re-upload with debhelper compat 5 to make it possible to backport the package?
 * Riddell looks
<Riddell> smarter: done
<smarter> Riddell: thanks
 * nixternal waves back to Jucato 
<smarter> Riddell: have you seen bug #179261 and stdin's fix?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 179261 in qt4-x11 "libqt4-sql does not include QODBC" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179261
<smarter> the bug is more important than it looks like
<Riddell> don't believe I have
<smarter> latest libqt4 doesn't provide any sql driver
<smarter> Apparently there's some bashisms in Qt configure code
<nosrednaekim> nice interview apachelogger__
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: where's that?
<Riddell> smarter: uploaded, thanks stdin
<nosrednaekim> kubuntu-de
<smarter> Riddell: great
<nosrednaekim> Riddell➜ http://www.kubuntu-de.org/english/interview-harald-sitter-about-amarok-and-kde-4
<Riddell> "FREE SOFTWARE RULEZ!" that must be an Austrian-ism
<doc__> hi there
<nosrednaekim> hey doc__
<Riddell> sebas: is there a changes document for 3.5.9 yet?
<Riddell> oh yes http://www.kde.org/announcements/changelogs/changelog3_5_8to3_5_9.php
<gribelu> hmm not much there
<Tm_T> IS!
<Tm_T> Riddell: small maybe for openweek, I'm getting therapy times for some of these days, I try to avoid overlapping but possibility still
<Riddell> Tm_T: "some of these days" you're only down for one hour
<Tm_T> Riddell: yup, but therapy can be heavy, so no idea if I'm "up"
<Riddell> Tm_T: let me know when you know what's happening then
<Tm_T> Riddell: I will :)
<Tm_T> prolly nothing to be worried but wanted to notify just in case
<mornfall> Um. Anyone understands how the SUBST thing in Debconf works?
<mornfall> All the code I can read suggests it just replaces whole field. But man 7 debconf-devel has something about ${key} in it.
<mornfall> What that means is completely beyond me...
<mornfall> I'll implement it as synonym to DATA for now, if it breaks in alpha 3, I'll ponder more about it.
<Riddell> mornfall: no idea I'm afraid
<mornfall> Riddell: Could you man 7 debconf-devel and look for SUBST? Maybe the documentation makes some sense to you...
<mornfall> (line 343)
<mornfall> The only other interpretation I can think of is that if key==Choices, replace choices with value, otherwise replace ${key} in description with value.
<mornfall> But I could not find any code in debconf that would support that theory.
<Riddell> it reads a bit like you can change parts of the question
<mornfall> Ooooh.
<mornfall> I understand now. Tee-hee.
<Riddell> mornfall: more than I do :)
<mornfall> I have been reading code in the meantime.
<mornfall> And figured that subst only sets up a key=value pair and the expansion is done independently.
<mornfall> (Later.)
<mornfall> Anyway, let's fix this.
<mornfall> Ok, implemented.
<mornfall> So we are missing multiselect debconf widget and then it should be all complete.
<Riddell> mornfall: all very exciting
 * mornfall smacks Qt for giving different text() than we set with setText() (ie. it adds &'s)... Anyhow, we have working multiselect.
<Riddell> whee
<smarter> multiselect for what?
<mornfall> smarter: debconf widgets in Adept
<smarter> sweet :)
<mornfall> So.
<mornfall> I suppose there are enough changes to make an alpha3 and then work on commit robustness and locking issues.
<Tonio_> mornfall: do you plan to make it possible to set a proxy or use konqueror proxy for apt on the fly ? ;)
<Riddell> mornfall: if you're packaging alpha 3 at some point, the kde.mk probably needs updated, menu .desktop files are moved to /usr/share/applications/kde4/
<Riddell> http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/kde.mk
<nixternal> ooh, I see the initial kubuntu-kde4-desktop seed!! rock on Riddell!
<mhb> does it mean hardy kde4 cd is nigh?
<Riddell> mhb: maybe maye
<Riddell> mhb: maybe maybe
<mhb> oh goodie
<Riddell> mostly waiting on this being published https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-kde4-meta
<nixternal> I cannot wait! I will wait for that to redo my desktop :)
<Riddell> do take a look at the kubuntu-kde4.hardy seed to see if it's get everything we need
 * nixternal looks
<mornfall>   pbuilder-satisfydepends-dummy: Depends: kdelibs5-dev which is a virtual package.
<nixternal> Riddell: will you be able to update that seed prior to release? ie. jjesse and I will be adding some Kubuntu KDE 4 documentation
<mornfall> Riddell: What's the right Build-Depends: for hardy for kdelibs5?
<nixternal> not much right now, but at least to have some About Kubuntu and some release notes
<Riddell> mornfall: mm, should be kdelibs5-dev
<nixternal> mornfall: kdelibs5-dev
<nixternal> (>= 4:4.0.1)
<mornfall> Anyone here using pbuilder?
<Riddell> same in debian too
<nixternal> mornfall: I am
<mornfall> In debian it works. In hardy, apparently not : - (.
<Riddell> mornfall: it's in universe in hardy, is that enabled in sources.list?
<mornfall> Okey, that could be the problem.
 * Riddell goes out for a wee bit
<mornfall> I'm out as well while pbuilder is fetching build-depends and such. Laters.
<mornfall> So, alpha 3 built in pbuilder, waiting for PPA to crunch it.
<mornfall> Tm_T: If you are still interested, you may want to give it a go. https://launchpad.net/~me-mornfall/+archive
<Tm_T> I am, though apparently lost a quite bit of time
<mornfall> What do you mean?
<Tm_T> health issues
<Tm_T> and live with it :-O
<mornfall> : - (
<mornfall> What's happened? (Unless you prefer to not talk about it.)
<Tm_T> nothing serious, just small backsteps when zooming forward, my mind and body has been in pieces now some years but getting better fast
<smarter> mmh, fsck progress in usplash... https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/hardy-changes/2008-February/006889.html
<jpatrick> smarter: yeah, pitti commented on it in #u-devel yesterday :)
<coreymon77> meeting next week?
<nosrednaekim> seems that way
<ScottK> smarter: Did you get mail saying why qdevelop got rejected?
<smarter> ScottK: I asked R!ddell to reject it
<ScottK> Why?
<smarter> so that I could upload a compat 5 version
<smarter> to make it easier to backport it
<ScottK> smarter: OK.  It would have been fine to let it get accepted and then upload an ubuntu2 revision that had that change.
<ScottK> smarter: In the future, it'd be nice to mention that to the person who uploaded the package as they get reject mail too and I was left wondering what mistake I'd made in my review.
<smarter> ScottK: ok, sorry, I didn't know that the uploader get a mail
<ScottK> OK.  Now you know .
<seele> Riddell: do you remember who took knetworkmanager notes at the release party bof; and was it till who said he would mock up some of our ideas?
<Riddell> seele: bille?
<seele> Riddell: i dunno, is that till adams' irc nick?
<Tm_T> yes it is
<Tm_T> no, wait
<seele> er no
<seele> i'm thinking of will
<seele> not till
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> Will Stephenson is bille
<Tm_T> meh
<seele> till is german, will is english, and i think they look the same
<seele> i get them mixed up all the time
<Tm_T> tilladam and bille, when I learn to remember these
<seele> it doesnt help that till has a perfect english accent either
<DaSkreech> 4.0.2 is end of feb or start of March?
<jpatrick> DaSkreech: aren't they more/less the same? :)
<DaSkreech> They are like a week apart :)
<Riddell> seele: no will stephenson
<seele> yeah
<jjesse> will firefox in hardy be 3.0? or still 2?
<smarter> jjesse: we have firefox 3b3 in the repos
<mhb> 3.0
<jjesse> i kno 3b3 is in the repos
<jjesse> !info firefox hardy
<ubotu> firefox (source: firefox): lightweight web browser based on Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0.12+2nobinonly+2-0ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 8964 kB, installed size 26032 kB
<hads> heh lightweight
<mhb> !info firefox-3.0 hardy
<ubotu> firefox-3.0 (source: firefox-3.0): lightweight web browser based on Mozilla (Development Version). In component main, is optional. Version 3.0~b3~cvs20080101t1000+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 1077 kB, installed size 3704 kB
<jjesse> mhb: whatt is default?
<mhb> jjesse: I think 2 but 3 is suggested , at least so it was when I upgraded
<mhb> but seeing firefox3 in main I'd guess they dump the 2
<jjesse> so in the book chpt i can say fireffox is version??????????
<mhb> jeez
<mhb> I am not a reliable source of that info
<mhb> #ubuntu-devel is where you should seek your answers for GNOME stuff
<Tm_T> hmmmm
<Tm_T> I keep wondering...
<jjesse> hrrmm what?
<Tm_T> jcastro: wake up
<jjesse> according to #ubuuntu-devel it will be 3.0
<Tm_T> jjesse: jcastro asked nick of mine, but, mmmmh, nothing since I've been here
<jjesse> i'm so tired
<Tm_T> I am too
<jjesse> its wierd how being 3 hours behind your normal schedule changes things
<jcastro> Tm_T: sorry, hi.
<Tm_T> Yes - Changes <3
<Tm_T> jcastro: hey no problems, I was just worried if I have done something really bad
<jjesse> isn't that usually the case :P
<Tm_T> well it is
<jcastro> heh
<Tm_T> that's why I'm worried about it
<mhb> Riddell: ping?
<mhb> I need a skilled Python/Qt coder to help me
<Tm_T> not me (yet)
<mhb> I need to launch QApplication() only once in the whole app
<jjesse> not it
<mhb> but when I do it in a different .py file than the jockey-kde code is, it still complains to me
<mhb> so I do
<mhb>         qapp = QApplication(sys.argv)
<mhb>         self.ui = KDEUI()
<mhb> and I get
<mhb> QWidget: Must construct a QApplication before a QPaintDevice
<mhb> and I really need advice :o)
<Riddell> mhb: hmm, dunno, I'd probably need to look at the full code
<mhb> okies, let me commit
<mhb> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~martin.bohm/jockey/jockey-kde
<mhb> r154 is the latest
<mhb> ./tests/run-qt is the culprit
<mhb> you can test it by running PYTHONPATH=. ./tests/run-qt
<Riddell> ImportError: No module named jockey.ui
<Riddell> ok, got it
<Riddell> launching UI
<Riddell> QWidget: Must construct a QApplication before a QPaintDevice
<mhb> right
<Riddell> mhb: there's no QApplication in tests/run-qt
<mhb> there is
<mhb> :37 ?
<Riddell>         KDEUI = getattr(imp.load_source('mod_gtk_impl', os.path.join(root_dir,
<Riddell>                         'kde', 'jockey-kde')), 'KDEUI')
<Riddell> I don't understand what that does
<mhb> me either
<mhb> the test suite is a quick copy from the gtk one
<mhb> and it worked
<mhb> for one test case
<mhb> but with two, KDEUI() has to be called several times, so I needed to get rid of the QApplication in the kde/jockey-kde
<mhb> (because calling QApplication twice results in a segfault too)
<mhb> so I need to call QApplication() from within the tests/run-qt file
<mhb> but then I get this error.
<Riddell> blamo!
<Riddell> mhb: self.qapp = QApplication(sys.argv)
<Riddell> if it's not self. it's not a class variable and it gets deleted at the end of the method
<mhb> ah
<mhb> true.
<mhb> thanks
<mhb> hmm
<mhb> strange
<mhb> Riddell: the real fix is to move the qapp to :71
<mhb> Riddell: I was just testing it inside the class because I thought it didn't work before. Well, I was mistaken.
<jjesse> Riddell: in my hardy install (kde4) i did not have the kde4-khelpcenter installed so i couldn't opne up help
<jjesse> should i file a bug?
<smarter> jjesse: the brand new kubuntu-kde4-desktop package depends on kde4-khelpcenter
<jjesse> smarter: ah cool
<Riddell> there's be plenty of issues like that when CDs get made, most of them will be obvious
<smarter> and some other useful things, like kwalletmanager-kde4
<jjesse> just was trying to finish the book chapter last night and noticed i couldn't access help
<smarter> mmh, apparently khelpcenter is empty
<jjesse> yes yes it is
<Riddell> details details
<jjesse> i have no idea what/if any kde docs were rev'ed released for kde4
<Riddell> I don't think any have been deleted
<Riddell> it'll be a bug in the packaging
<mhb> hmm, how do we load files from a Qt app?
<mhb> I want to load the tray icon image, but that depends on the actual path, doesn't it?
<Riddell> I just set the path
<mhb> with /usr and all?
<jjesse> dang it duplicate post to my blog and to planet.ubuntu.com
<jjesse> bummer
<Riddell> mhb: yes
<Riddell> there's probably more elegant ways to do it
<mhb> Riddell: does it make sense to have UIs only in their .ui form?
<mhb> Riddell: feels a bit slower when we do
<mhb> OTOH, Gnomeys do it, too
<Riddell> mhb: I think it's much neater
<Riddell> mhb: oh and you can do translations through gettext on the fly.  see system-config-printer-kde for how
 * Riddell sleeps
<mhb> okies
<mhb> nighty night
<mhb> see you in the morning
<neversfelde> ahh jockey-kde. I think I will love it ;)
<neversfelde> I ever wondered, if there is an explanation whi it is *-gtk and *-kde and not *-qt?
<nareshov> neversfelde: there are -qt stuff too
<nareshov> neversfelde: the -qt stuff don't use kdelibs
<mhb> neversfelde: it's called jockey-kde but currently it is jockey-qt only
<mhb> jockey-qt4
<neversfelde> I see
<mhb> but why confuse people?
<nareshov> Is this /that/ confusing?
<mhb> once we have all migrated to KDE4 it might (and will) get some KDE loving
 * nareshov hopes
<Riddell> I prefer -kde because that's what people know about, -qt or -gtk is an implementation issue
<mhb> so it's better to name it jockey-kde now
<neversfelde> I never noticed that difference
<nareshov> I was wondering why there aren't lisp bindings for Qt :D
<mhb> nareshov: me too, just yesterday
<mhb> nareshov: those would be cool
<mhb> nareshov: I'm sure one day, all of Kubuntu will be in lisp
<nareshov> :D
 * nosredna_ekim tries to wake up from his nightmare
<mhb> nosredna_ekim: you don't like lisp?
<mhb> why?
<nareshov> why?!
<nosredna_ekim> too many parentheses
<nareshov> nosredna_ekim: that's the beauty of it :)
<nareshov> For whatever reason, a lot of folks are put off by this syntax. Lisp's detractors tend to describe the syntax as "weird" and "annoying." Lisp, they say, must stand for Lots of Irritating Superfluous Parentheses. Lisp folks, on the other hand, tend to consider Lisp's syntax one of its great virtues.
 * nareshov quotes from http://www.gigamonkeys.com/book/syntax-and-semantics.html
 * nosredna_ekim thinks their greatest usefulness is to drive away neophyte programmers
<nareshov> :D
<nareshov> !g define:neophyte
<nosredna_ekim> noobs
<nareshov> oh
<mhb> hmm, this UI stuff is getting boring
<mhb> for some reason, the evil notification displays in the middle of the screen instead of the right place
<nosredna_ekim> restricted-manager rewrite?
<mhb> yep
<nareshov> And is there a way to make all these sudo using KDE stuff to use the user's KDE syle/colours/etc.
<nareshov> ?
<mhb> it's almost complete, but it has those nasty glitches you end up catching the whole night
<mhb> like this one
<nosredna_ekim> is someone working on a command line version?
<mhb> nope
<nosredna_ekim> I suppose its too late for getting one in hardy.
<mhb> unless you are the kind of hacker that doesn't sleep
<nosredna_ekim> nah... and I have a life too, oh well, maybe I'll write it for hardy+1...
<neversfelde> if Hardy+1 would be a german release, I would call it "Irrer Igel" (mad hedge-dog). It should not be very stable then :)
<nareshov> heh
<nosredna_ekim> Ipatient Ibus
#kubuntu-devel 2008-02-14
<cheguevara> anyone tried gtk-qt4
<nosredna_ekim> yeah..... it blew my kde4 up
<cheguevara> 0.4b Now GNOME can use Kde style and colors (partially)
<cheguevara> sounds so tempting
<cheguevara> tired of looking at ugly firefox
<nosredna_ekim> yeah... give it a shot.
<cheguevara> kk min
#kubuntu-devel 2008-02-15
<toma> Tonio_: pinh
 * jpatrick gives toma an g
<toma> jpatrick: pinhg does not make sense to me, but thanks ;-)
 * mhb gives toma an s/h/g/
<toma> o, i can choose between them ? ;-)
<Tonio_> toma: pong ?
<mhb> Riddell: how's the KDE4 CD, by the way?
<mhb> Riddell: are the seeds unstuck now?
<mhb> sorry for the polling
<mhb> I guess this approach is not really polite, some "bus mastering" would be a much better way
<Riddell> well, as it happens...
<Riddell> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-kde4/daily/20080215/
<Riddell> now I should say that those were only created a minute ago and I have zero idea of if they'll actually work
<Riddell> I expect the package choice will have gaps in it
<Riddell> I wonder if live CDs will work
<smarter> Riddell: the files in http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-kde4/daily/20080215/source/ are empty
<Riddell> please don't sue me!
<smarter> just letting you know ;)
<jpatrick> smarter: not here
<jpatrick> oh wait..
<Riddell> <mepis> what, we have to provide sources?</mepis>
<smarter> ;)
<mhb> awesome work, hooray for Riddell
<Riddell> so, anyone want to try it and see what happens?
<toma> Tonio_: hi
<smarter> I will if there was a live version
<Riddell> there isn't
<toma> Tonio_: if you have hacking questions, please mail me or find me, I'll can help you, but I might be less available on this channel next weeks.
<txwikinger> xorg leaked 2G of memory in less than 24 days :(
<jouellette> Hi, Can anyone help me create a .deb package? It uses cmake and I"m having issues building the package correctly
<jouellette> I've read the tutorial on creating .debs but I can't figure out how to config the rules file to work with cmake
<jpatrick> jouellette: you've come to the right place
<jouellette> Woot!
<jouellette> I'm trying to package a Plasmoid I wrote..
<jpatrick> ok
<jouellette> but I can't seem to be able to get dh_make to create a rules file that works...
<jpatrick> jouellette: I'm not sure what the current last one looks like, but look into the yakuake-kde4 package for an example
<jouellette> jpatrick: how can I look into a .deb without installing it?
<jouellette> I think I just built the .deb....
<jpatrick> jouellette: make sure you have hardy deb-src's in your /etc/apt/sources.list, apt-get update and apt-get source yakuake-kde4
<ScottK2> jouellette: ark filename.deb will do it.
<jpatrick> jouellette: dpkg -c filename.deb - will print it's contents
<ScottK2> jouellette: or debc binarychangesfile.changes will do it too
<jouellette> Thanks for the help, I looked into that .deb and all the files are there... I just need to mod the control and such files and it'll be done...
<jouellette> Thanks again for the help, it's very appreciated
<jpatrick> It's our speciality
<jouellette> I can't wait for 4.1, I'm fine with 4.0.1 but there's a few things that are bugging me.. :)
<smarter> jouellette: if you want to see what a packaged plasmoid looks like: apt-get source kepas
<jpatrick> smarter: did that get though NEW?
<smarter> jpatrick: yes ;)
<jpatrick> smarter: gentil
<smarter> jpatrick: that's not the right word :}
<Riddell> jouellette: which tutorial did you read?
<ScottK2> smarter: I reuploaded qdevelop yesterday before the freeze.  Next time when we're close to a freeze, please don't ask to have the package rejected.  Just bug fix it after it's out of New.
<jpatrick> smarter: damn
<smarter> bbl
<smarter> jpatrick: we use "cool" in french too
<jpatrick> smarter: lame
<jouellette> Riddell: the Package building tut.
<jpatrick> Riddell: probably mine
<jpatrick> don't sue me!
<Riddell> jouellette: which one, there's lots :)
<Riddell> ?
<jouellette> Riddell: they are all the same... :) just copy and pasted.. :)
<jouellette> let me get a list of links.. :)
<jpatrick> jouellette: does it have: "Kubuntu Tutorials Day - Packaging 101" on the front page?
<jouellette> http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/337 | https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/basic-chap.html
<jouellette> jpatrick: I did see that one.. but that looked just like the ubuntu one.. just blue.. :)
<jpatrick> ah right
<jouellette> I hadn't seen the IRC chat transcript though...
<jpatrick> jouellette: you don't want to, that's why I made the PDF :)
<smarter> ScottK2: sorry for that, someone advised me to do that, he uploaded my package too
<jpatrick> aplg
<ScottK2> smarter: Who do you think uploaded your package?
<ScottK2> smarter: I uploaded it both times, so something is a bit confused.
<smarter> ScottK2: gpocentek uploaded it and at some point there was two qdevelop packages in NEW
<smarter> he forgot to remove the package from revu I think
<ScottK2> smarter: That's odd because normally one will get rejected.  Then I'm additionally grumpy because I wasted time yesterday re-reviewing and uploading the package.
<ScottK2> Please let people who are involved with a package know what's going on.
<smarter> ScottK2: I didn't know that the package was still on revu, but sorry again ;)
 * ScottK2 mumbles something about checking and moves on.
<ryanakca> kwwii: good, we've settled on the last mockup on the wiki page
 * ryanakca grumbles at all the Kubuntu meetings being on Wednesdays...
<jpatrick> ryanakca: they're on Saturdays too
<mhb> ryanakca: like the last one which was on Saturday
<ryanakca> jpatrick: heh, nevermind then :)
<ryanakca> doesn't really matter if I make them or no... I'm not exactly what you could call "essential" or even "important" to the project :)
<jpatrick> ryanakca: we all are
<ryanakca> jpatrick: lol, I don't think I've been to a meeting in the past 3 months... ok. "essential" or "important" to the meeting then.
<nixternal> ryanakca: aren't you managing the website transition? that is pretty important right there. Plus you have done a bunch previously fulfilling school requirements as well
<ryanakca> nixternal: lol, yep :)
<ryanakca> school requirements? aka Classroom or volunteer hours for school?
<nixternal> everyone is important, except for maybe crimsun_....all he does is spit out his vista knowledge :p
<nixternal> ryanakca: ya, that's them...I remember JR having to sign stuff for you ya
<nixternal> you ya, hrmm, that is a new one
<jpatrick> ryanakca: how's alpine?
<ryanakca> jpatrick: icky... I ditched it for mutt :P
<nixternal> really?
<nixternal> Pine was awesome back in the 90s....Mutt was great, but Pine was just awesome
<nixternal> I have been thinking about reverting back from KMail, but I have just gotten to used to it
<ryanakca> yeah... I already had a .muttrc set up from a few years back, and it "just worked"... and I didn't feel like having to go through patching and rebuilding or something of the sort to get GPG support
<ryanakca> nixternal: KMail (KDE3) doesn't like KDE4 here... which is why I use mutt...
<nixternal> really? it works pretty good for me thus far
<ScottK> ryanakca: That's why I use KDE3.
<ryanakca> nixternal: I don't feel like having a seperate X session just to run a few KDE3 apps... and with mutt I can access my email from school too when I ssh in to do my C++ stuff :)
<nixternal> seeing as KMail for KDE 4 is starting to mature a bit, I have been thinking of building a kdepim-kde4 package to give it a try
 * jpatrick wonders what happened here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56129/
<nixternal> jpatrick: that is an easy one to fix...just read the error message it gave ya :p
<jpatrick> dpkg-buildpackage: host architecture i386 -> Aborting with an error
 * ryanakca goes to finish his kalzium patch
<ryanakca> ... except I have no clue how to convert the atomic weight into g/cm^3 :)
<nixternal> jpatrick: hahaha, I was being a wise ass with that one...because, there simply isn't a reason/error stated with the abort
<ScottK> nixternal: If there was a kdepim-kde4 package, I would sign up for testing it in Hardy.
<nixternal> maybe I will do that then...just do an svn export and put it in my ppa
<ryanakca> nixternal: so would I :)
<ScottK> nixternal: Why PPA?  Why not in Hardy?  I think KDE4 is a good candidate for a blanket feature freeze waiver.
<nixternal> well, maybe they will release a beta for 4.0.2 or soon
<nixternal> I will ask winterz if they are planning on it, or toma if he knows anything?
<toma> nixternal: ?
<nixternal> do you know if there will be a kdepim release, like a beta release, anytime soon?
<toma> nixternal: no, not really, we are planning for 4.1.0, so there will be beta releases
<nixternal> roger that
<toma> nixternal: but that's in a couple of monthes
<toma> -e
<nixternal> how is akonadi thus far? is it complete yet?
<yuriy> really too bad it won't be used by kdepim in 4.1
<toma> nixternal: it's getting there rapidly
<nixternal> groovy
<toma> yuriy: it's unrealistic to do that
<yuriy> i understand
<toma> yuriy: we just want the kdepim apps to be stable for 4.1.0
<toma> then we have 6 months to 4.2.0 to port to akonadi
<toma> in the meanwhile Mailody is porting to akonadi to find the most crucial bugs
<toma> yuriy: we don't want to mix porting to kde4 with porting to a new framework
<toma> yuriy: both are very sensitive to introducing bugs
<toma> and we are playing with user data, like addresses and mail. we don't want to mess it up. it's not KChess
<nixternal> lol
<tekteen> I am learning PyQt and am wondering if there is something easy I can make as practice. What did you guys do?
<ryanakca> Riddell: did you get my /msg ?
<Riddell> oh aye
#kubuntu-devel 2008-02-16
<jjesse> how pathetic is that i'm a regular at an airport resteraunt
<jjesse> evening btw
<crimsun_> why would that be pathetic?  Nearly all the decent coffee shops with free wi-fi within a 25-mi radius know me by name.
<jjesse> a coffee shop is different then an airport resteraunt
<jjesse> especially a resteraunt not in my home state
<crimsun_> this isn't my home state, either.  In fact, it's not even my home country.
<jjesse> ah :)
<jjesse> it jsut seems a bit sad
<crimsun_> sad?  I prefer "dedicated," thank you.
<crimsun_> :=)
<jjesse> yeah i guess
<nosrednaekim> heh
<jjesse> evening nosrednaekim
<nosrednaekim> evening
<stdin> Riddell: Re: KDE 3.5.9, sounds fun :)
<Hobbsee> what's the plan?
 * ScottK2 would help with that.
<stdin> -> [14:27]<Riddell> stdin: KDE 3.5.9 is on its way early next week, do you fancy putting it into a PPA for gutsy?
 * ScottK2 would vote for stuff it into hardy and then do a proper backport.
<stdin> ScottK: it'll go into hardy first of course
 * Hobbsee can give the uvfe for it, if jr's going to package it.
<Hobbsee> or if he's going to upload it
<ScottK2> stdin: Yes, but I'm saying let's do a proper backport rather than a PPA.
<ScottK2> If it needs source changes, I can upload them now.
<ScottK2> jr doesn't have to be stuck with it.
<Hobbsee> oh, you got core?
<ScottK2> Yes.
<ScottK2> Along with TheMuso and three others.
<Hobbsee> nice!
 * ScottK2 is going to make an early night of it, so good night.
<Hobbsee> night
 * stdin notes kdegraphics-kde4 needs a rebuild
<Hobbsee> where?
<stdin> well, it needs rebuilding against the new libgs8
<Hobbsee> yes, but where?
<Hobbsee> not why.  where :)
<stdin> where what?
<stdin> I'm not quite following Hobbsee, it's late and I need caffeine :p
<Hobbsee> gutsy?  hardy?
<Hobbsee> clearly you do.  here's your drip!
<stdin> hardy, lemme just check gutsy
<stdin> yeah, just hardy
<Hobbsee> stdin: blink.  hppa only?
<stdin> Hobbsee: all, it needs someone to do a "dch -i "Rebuild against new libgs8 (LP: #191487)";debuild -S;dput ../*.changes"
<Hobbsee> oh, meh.
<Hobbsee> so not that type of rebuild.
<stdin> I was going to report a bug, but it was already files (under a strange description), so I just changed it
 * Hobbsee is on holiday.
<stdin> s/files/filed/
<nixternal> sure is quiet in here
<Tm_T> who is this sure and why he/she/it is quiet in here?
<Riddell> ScottK2: the trouble with a proper backport is it takes too long
<Riddell> the low priority means it can take day for something to compile, when you have a dozen packages to compile it takes a long time and if there's any problems it all falls apart
<SXan> Is this why KDE 4.0 isn't being backported to Feisty?  It is a pretty large chunk of software.
<Riddell> SXan: it could be done in the PPA same as gutsy, but mostly there isn't the demand, if you want the newest KDE changes are you're on the newest distro release
<SXan> Yeah, that's not an option for me.  Gutsy breaks my laptop.
<SXan> Well, I should say that I lose a lot of functionality that I need when I boot into Gutsy.
<jpatrick> Riddell: bug #192350
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 192350 in semantik "[Feature Freeze Exception] New upstream release" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192350
 * Riddell discovers progress_indicator = 2 in dput.cf and rejoices
<jpatrick> yeah, I had that last month :)
<Riddell> maybe I should turn that on by default in the package
<jpatrick> I have it in dput global options
<Riddell> jpatrick: do I need to do something with that bug?
<jpatrick> Riddell: you're part of ~motu-release?
<Riddell> hmm, I suppose I could be if it was useful.  supposing I was, then what would I do?
<jpatrick> +1 the upload
 * Riddell makes it so
<Riddell> SXan: if you want to do the feisty backport that would be welcome but I havn't heard anyone else ask for it so far
<SXan> I may try that.  Is there a standard place to ask for things like this?
<Riddell> here :)
<SXan> Ah.  I posted a thread to Kubuntu Feisty Software forums a couple of months ago asking about a KDE4 backport; it's gotten something like 123 views, so I suspect that there's *some* interest ;-).
<Riddell> SXan: create a PPA for yourself, upload the libs and base packages and if it all works I can give you access to the kubuntu kde 4 PPA
<SXan> Ok.  I'll give it a try.  What's the load for maintaining a package like?
<SXan> I used to do this sort of thing for Gentoo, but it was pretty time consuming.
<jpatrick> SXan: well, the packages already exist, you just have to make sure they build in feisty
<Riddell> mostly you can get away with making sure they start to build then throw it into the PPA
<SXan> Ok.  URL of a documentation for this process?
<SXan> s/ a //
<Riddell> https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart
<stdin> Riddell: did you see bug 191487 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 191487 in kdegraphics-kde4 "kdegraphics-kde4 needs rebuilding aginst new libgs8" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191487
<SXan> Thx.
<jpatrick> SXan: stdin's an expert in kde4 backports
<stdin> well, I don't know about "expert", but I've have a bit of experience there ;P
<SXan> K.
<jpatrick> stdin: pastebin your backport script
<stdin> http://stdin.pastebin.com/d3440278c
<jpatrick> oh wow
<Riddell> stdin: hmm, needs shlibs fixed in ghostscript
 * jpatrick wants kmail-kde4
<xRaich[o]2x> +1
 * xRaich[o]2x wants akregator-kde4
<fftb> +1
 * emonkey wants *-kde4
<emonkey> :P
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll upload kwin-style-crystal with _stefans_ patches in a few minutes, and then finishing kdesudo and kdesudo-kde4 for -u option to work
<TuXman> Anyone who is interested in making a Debian-based lightweight KDE system, join the channel #AirOS
<stdin> it has nothing to do with Kubuntu, aka -> spam
<smarter> Anyone who is interested in making a Debian-based lightweight KDE system, stay here :}
<TheInfinity> n+1 distro - bah.
<jpatrick> Kubuntu rocks
<Artimus> Has anyone considered a KDE ufw frontend for Hardy?  It seems like it would fit rather well in systemsettings.  I was messing around with KDevelop, it looks like it wouldn't take too much: http://img238.imageshack.us/img238/8100/kufwmockupud3.png
<ScottK> Artimus: We are past feature freeze for Hardy, so it's a bit late, but it sounds to me like an excellent idea for Hardy +1.
<Artimus> ScottK: Oh, ok.  Wasn't sure on the timeline.
<Artimus> Unfortunately, I think the plan is to rewrite ufw to be a PF clone for hardy+1
<ScottK2> Ah.
<ScottK2> If you act fast, you could get it into Hardy +1 and then into hardy-backports.
<Artimus> I thought hardy-backports would only accept packages already in hardy
<Artimus> (just newer versions)
<ScottK2> Not at all.  New packages get backported all the time.  They are actually among the safest backports because regression risk is zero.
<Artimus> How much time would that give me?  I can't seem to pull up a development timeline...
<ScottK2> The archives for the new release usually open two or three weeks after release, so you could upload to Hardy +1 in mid May.
<ScottK2> Artimus: A KDE4/QT4 solution would be preferred at this point.  KDE4 will be the default KDE for new Hardy installs as I understand it.
<Artimus> Yeah, I thought about that...
<Artimus> And I'm sure Hardy+1 is also going to be mainly KDE4...
<ScottK2> Even more so.
<ScottK2> Gotta run.  Good luck with it.
<Artimus> thanks.
<ScottK2> Also, you'll want to write a spec for it for Hardy +1 when the time comes so it's officially on the list.
<Artimus> Sure
<nixternal> Eclipse never stops impressing me, that PyDev plugin for it is awesome, finally a way to get real completion with Python
<nixternal> and it even does PyQt and PyKDE completion
<nosrednaekim> Riddell » ping.
<nosrednaekim> nixternal » what app does that?
<nosrednaekim> sorry, I got here just a bit late;)
<nixternal> Eclipse with the PyDev plugin
<nosrednaekim> ah... shoulda gotten that the other day when I was on cable :)
<nosrednaekim> Kate is just slightly underpowered
<iRon> nixternal: Does PyDev support code refactoring?
<nixternal> yes
<ryanakca> uh oh... after upgrade, KDM doesn't want to start
<ryanakca> well, it starts fine, just doesn't show me anything
 * ryanakca looks at the logs
<ryanakca> oh fun, looks like the nvidia module broke :)
<iRon> which one -- kdm3 or kdm4 ?
<nosrednaekim> thats why I like fglrx, X will work without the kernel module, you just don't have 3d accel
<ryanakca> "(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module!" in /var/log/kdm.log
<ryanakca> iRon: kdm3... its because of a broken upgrade over here... *will try to fix*
<ScottK2> Is there an approved feature freeze exception for continuing KDE4 updates or 3.5.9?
<jpatrick> probably,  we've done it before
<jpatrick> 3.5.8 was uploaded a day before release iirc
<ScottK2> I know we're going to upload it, I just want to figure out if it's been OK'ed.  I'm trying to fill out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StandingFeatureFreeze so people don't get suprised.
<jpatrick> thanks for the ack on semantik by the way :)
<ScottK> You're welcome.
<jpatrick> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kerry/1:0.2.1-0ubuntu4
<jpatrick> I'm still marked as Maintainer?
<jpatrick> weird..
<Tonio_> hi there
<ScottK> Hi there Tonio_.
<ScottK> Tonio_: Do you have a moment for a klamav discussion?
<Tonio_> sure
<ScottK> Tonio_: In klamav 0.42, upstream removed klamd and gave up on on access scanning, but left the U/I for it (not working).  It seems reasonable to me that we ought to patch the program not to provide U/I for functions that no longer exist.  Does that sound right?
<Tonio_> of course
<Tonio_> well I previously released a patch for this right ?
<ScottK> Tonio_: Also, looking at the Debian Klamav package, the one thing they have that we don't is a patch to use the system virus database instead of a per user one.  I think that makes sense to include in our package too.
<Tonio_> we just have to rewrite this one I guess
<ScottK> Tonio_: No, you did a patch to remove the update functionality.
<ScottK> Tonio_: I can probably do it, just wanted to run it by you first.
<ScottK> Tonio_: I'll ping you if I get stuck.
<Tonio_> hum right, the klamd thing was still there
<Tonio_> ScottK of course, please ping me if you need help :)
<crimsun_> Tonio_: what sort of mactel audio issue did you mention previously?  Has the kernel team ACKed any action?
<Tonio_> crimsun_: I didn't ping them yet
<Tonio_> crimsun_: basically, we investigated a patch together for feisty, and that patch was removed for gutsy
<Tonio_> crimsun_: I can write the patch again, but I have to take a moment to ping the kernel team on that point
<Tonio_> crimsun_: I'll send an email today with the patch and you in CC
<Tonio_> ScottK I agree on the system virus database thing
<Tonio_> ScottK I thought it was handled by klamav as long as the per user one doesn't exist
<Tonio_> ScottK am I wrong on that point ?
<crimsun_> Tonio_: ok, thanks.  I don't have access to e-mail, but I'll read the Web archive.
<ScottK> Tonio_: No.  The first run wizard defaults to a per user one, so unless you change it to the system one, you get a per user one on first run.
<Tonio_> crimsun_: did you loose your access to ubuntu/launchpad/ML ?
<Tonio_> ScottK, ah oki
<crimsun_> Tonio_: no, I'm traveling.
<Tonio_> ScottK I didn't work on klamav for a long time now, and since I don't use it anymore, I'm a bit lost :) sorry for this
<Tonio_> crimsun_: ah ;)
<Tonio_> crimsun_: okay, sorry for the question, bt it looked strange to me ;)
<ScottK> Tonio_: No problem.  If you'd rather I just dealt with it, I can, I just check with you because it's originally your package.
<Tonio_> ScottK sure ;)
<claydoh> A quick question, if I may :)
<Tonio_> ScottK but you are free to make your own decision now !
<Tonio_> claydoh: fire away :)
<claydoh> kde4 and Feisty: no go due to needed dependencies, correct?
<Tonio_> crimsun_: just grabbing the feisty kernel source to get the patch for alsa and macbook
<claydoh> as the alphas, etc were in feisty, have a forum poster wondering why no kde4 for Feisty
<claydoh> you'd basically have to update enough libraies, etc to be running Gutsy
<ScottK> Tonio_: OK.  Thanks.
 * ScottK will ping if I get stucj.
<ScottK> stucj/stuck
<Tonio_> claydoh: maintaining kde4 is a lot of work, and due to feisty not beeing lts, it is probably better not maintaining it atm
<Tonio_> claydoh: especially since kde4 isn't quite usable daily long yet
<Tonio_> claydoh: better keeping the effort arround hardy atm :)
<claydoh> ok good enough reson for me, just trying to correctly respond
<Tonio_> claydoh: sure :)
<Tonio_> claydoh: also the userbase if feisty is pretty limited, due to not beeing LTS, most feisty users have gone gutsy now
<claydoh> thanks Tonio_
<Tonio_> claydoh: you're welcome
<Tonio_> crimsun_: the patch needs rewrite since the codebase changed a lot
<Tonio_> crimsun_: mind reviewing the patch after I finished writing it ?
<crimsun_> sure, just ping me with a pastebin URL
<Tonio_> crimsun_: yep :)
<crimsun_> I'm away for a bit to locate another coffee shop.
<Tonio_> crimsun_: I must say I can't write it myself....... way to complicated for me
<Tonio_> crimsun_: I can do but only with your help, as I know the pin_configs to add
<Tonio_> in fact one of them is to be modified, but I don't know how to identify my machine in the list of machines
<Tonio_> s/machines/identifiers
<Tonio_> crimsun_: so please (if you can) ping me when back :)
<Nightrose> claydoh: there was someone here who was interested in packages for feisty
<Nightrose> claydoh: forgot his nick though
<Nightrose> seemed like he will try to backport
<Tonio_> crimsun_: you have from STAC_INTEL_MAC_V1 to STAC_INTEL_MAC_V5, one need to be modified, so I just need you to help me find which one (possibly without testing the 5 ;)
<nosrednaekim> Riddell » ping
<Tonio_> crimsun_: I think I'm done with the patch ;)
<Tonio_> crimsun_: thanks to one year old irc logs I found what you asked me to look at the for sound card infos :)
<Tonio_> crimsun_: http://paste.toniox.org/2813
<Tonio_> not sure if it was better doing a V6 or V3_S
<Tonio_> crimsun_: I did a _S to match what you previously did
<nosrednaekim> apachelogger » hey..... jpatrick said something about you putting patches into 4.0.1 for a multi-row panel.. is this true?
<Nightrose> nosrednaekim: it is working already - you just need to open enough windows
<Nightrose> it should work (TM)
<nosrednaekim> ah there we go!
<nosrednaekim> thats a heck of alot of apps :)
<Nightrose> ;-)
<nosrednaekim> anyway to force it to do two rows?
<Nightrose> not yet I think
<apachelogger> nosrednaekim: why would you want to do that?
<Nightrose> hey apachelogger :) - we missed you
<apachelogger> I missed myself as well
<apachelogger> Nightrose: btw, I still can't reproduce the rendering issues
<Nightrose> Oo
<Nightrose> meh
<nosrednaekim> apachelogger » uhhh, cause I want to :) I'll just put some icons down there to force the panel to be smaller :)
<Nightrose> apachelogger: very wild guess: you using kdm or kdm-kde4
<apachelogger> nosrednaekim: lol, that is one plausible reason ;-)
<apachelogger> Nightrose: yes
<apachelogger> actually
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> not anymore
<Nightrose> kdm-kde4 here
<apachelogger> well, I used -kde4 since .0 release and didn't notice the issue either
<apachelogger> so it can't be kdm related
<Nightrose> neither did I until I told you ;-)
<apachelogger> would be rather strange as well, since kdm-kde4 is pretty much equal kdm
<Nightrose> hmm ok
<apachelogger> Nightrose: btw, murmur läuft
<Nightrose> :P
<apachelogger> Nightrose: ich versuche gerade die config so hinzubiegen, dass es über rokymotion läuft
<Nightrose> nice
<apachelogger> radio. ist etwas sehr merkwürdig für nen murmur server :P
<Nightrose> hehe
<Tonio_> apachelogger: don't tell me they used kdm-kde3 codebase for kde4 !!!!!!!!! :'(
<Tonio_> kdm is SHIT compared to gdm...
<apachelogger> *nod*
<apachelogger> Tonio_: not much improvement in the code.... from what I saw it's mostly a straight forward port to qt4
<Tonio_> apachelogger: :'(
<Tonio_> I hope they'll consider a from scratch rewrite in the future.... really
<apachelogger> Tonio_: "they" is actually much of a "he". IMHO none else within KDE really cares about KDM as long as it "works"
<Tonio_> apachelogger: that's a big problem imho
<apachelogger> agreed
#kubuntu-devel 2008-02-17
<nosrednaekim> ok.... I need a some info for the compiz settings manager that we are doing.... what plugins should go in for each(there are two) effect level?
<nosrednaekim> maybe I should put that on the mailing list?
<nosrednaekim> or should I just use the ones from the gnome/ubuntu configurator?
<vorian> nosrednaekim: i would think it should match the ubuntu configuration
<vorian> I also think it should depend on ccsm
<nosrednaekim> what do you mean "depend"?
<vorian> utilize
<nosrednaekim> it should pull in ccsm when you install compiz?
<vorian> in ubuntu you have to install ccsm
<vorian> right-o :)
<vorian> but that's just me
<nosrednaekim> I'll ask R1ddell
<nosrednaekim> I think I will use the ubuntu ones though, they seem to have a pretty good mix.
<blizzzek> gn8
<Tonio_> crimsun_: I'm going to sleep, but I'll stay connected in case you answer in the meantime :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: kdesudo kde3/kde4 are fixed, -u option now works everytime, and not randomly as before
<crimsun_> Tonio_: sorry, not in a position to grab the patch.
<Tonio_> crimsun_: email prefered so that you can read later ?
<crimsun_> Tonio_: I will look ASAP and ping you
<Tonio_> crimsun_: oki, no problem :)
<crimsun_> err, well, no e-mail, so I'll just tell you in here.
<Tonio_> Riddell: kde3 version uploaded, kde4 released tomorrow
<Tonio_> crimsun_: okay :)
<ryanakca> bashoh: please fix your client
<bashoh> ok
<ryanakca> bashoh: why are you always quitting and rejoining?
<bashoh> sory
<bashoh> It is not any longer
<bashoh> It is various channels and ..saying...
<blizzzek> hi
<Tonio_> hi there !
<Riddell> Tonio_!
<Riddell> hmm, do we really want to use a custom plasma theme?
<Tonio_> Riddell: for hardy ? I guess no
<Tonio_> Riddell: for hardy+1, i'd say "of course" ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: we probably don't want to provide a high integration/specification level on kde4 atm, right ?
<Riddell> well, we don't want to add a load of customisations to kde 4 if we can avoid it
<Tonio_> Riddell: http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/KGRUBEditor?content=75442&PHPSESSID=2148199787d06b1ffd9e4fbe06c593ae
<Tonio_> Riddell: interesting ;) this should be converted to a kcm module, but looks nice !
<Tonio_> Riddell: sure, but well you talked about a "theme", that's not a big deal on the other hand
<Tonio_> Riddell: I  agree we should avoid tweaking as much as we did with kde3
 * Tonio_ prepares kdesudo-kde4 for public release
<Tonio_> Riddell: talking about customisation, I'm working on the patches you imported from mandriva for xdg directories
<Tonio_> Riddell: http://toniox.org/tmp/capture78.png
<Tonio_> Riddell: there's a missing icon for "documents" and also the text should be first char upper imho
<Tonio_> that's looks a bit "unfinished" atm ;)
<Riddell> 404 - Not Found
<Tonio_> Riddell: http://toniox.org/temp/capture78.png
<Tonio_> sorry :)
<Riddell> we also need to change k3b, digikam etc to use them
<Riddell> those texts are an upstream issue by the way
<Tonio_> upstream ?
<Tonio_> which upstream ? those are mandriva patches no ?
<Riddell> xdg-user-dirs is from freedesktop.org
<Tonio_> Riddell: I doubt there is an upstream issue on that point, otherwise the folder in ~/ wouldn't be named correctly
<Tonio_> Riddell: aren't the patches simply not using the good "info" as name ?
<Riddell> I assume they get the names from xdg-user-dirs
<Riddell> although I don't know why it loses the upper case indeed
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's what I want to look at
<Tonio_> Riddell: appart from that the names are perfectly correct, at least in french :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: about multimedia apps, that's not an easy job since the folders names are localized....
<Tonio_> Riddell: we can configure the apps within the rc file and that should probably be done in the sources directly...
<Tonio_> Riddell: do we really want this ?
<jpatrick> Riddell: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-motu/2008-February/003356.html
<Riddell> Tonio_: hmm right.  what a stupid spec it is
<Tonio_> Riddell: s/we can/we can't/ ;)
<Riddell> jpatrick: he wants to talk to upstream
<Tonio_> Riddell: bah, best is to let the users use the folders if they want it
<jpatrick> Riddell: ok, will tell him
<Tonio_> Riddell: talking about kdesudo-kde4, there is no messages.sh script atm
<Tonio_> Riddell: I don't really know how pot extraction works with kde4 so that'll be the purpose of another release, 3.1 probably
<Riddell> Tonio_: you could host kdesudo in KDE's svn, that would solve that problem :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum that's done automagically then ? interesting
<Riddell> well it's done by a nightly script
<Tonio_> Riddell: oki I'll investigate, but I really prefer to stay on bzr since we can manage upload permissions arround launchpad
<Tonio_> Riddell: also I don't wan't kde's horrible bts to become kdesudo's ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: fyi, my "logout freezes X" issue was another ati/fglrx shinny "feature" :'(
<Tonio_> using radeaonhd fixes.... I can't wait for radeaonhd to provide 2D and 3D acceleration support
<Tonio_> should happen in a few month now
<Tonio_> Riddell: I don't know if you seen that, but I commited another system-config-printer-kde with a little fix
<Tonio_> Riddell: there was some "/home/jr" path to the code, breaking the applet
<Riddell> perfectly good path that :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: hehe :)
<txwikinger> WIll the path be automatically created? ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=kdesudo-kde4
<Tonio_> Riddell: I know you can't wait to revu this one :)
<Tonio_> apache|mobile: you are invited to revu this one too ;)
<apache|mobile> Tonio_: "Homepage:" should be an entry under "Standards-Version"
<apache|mobile> Tonio_: IMHO you should also indicate in the description that this is the KDE 4 version of kdesudo
<jpatrick> Tonio_: I believe the KDE 4 cdbs has been updated
<Tonio_> apache|mobile: hum right, that's old packaging in fact, and that changed....
<Riddell> Tonio_: no COPYING.LIB file
<Riddell> yes, that's an old kde.mk
<Tonio_> Riddell: do we need one ? there is no more admin/ folder....
<Tonio_> Riddell: where to get the latest ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: kde4libs
<Riddell> kcookie.h is LGPL
<jpatrick> Tonio_: or kepas for a smaller package
<Riddell> Tonio_: no COPYING.DOC
<jpatrick> Tonio_: bug #192350 if you need an example for a freeze exception
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 192350 in semantik "[Feature Freeze Exception] New upstream release" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192350
<jpatrick> see comment 7
<Tonio_> jpatrick: thanks
<Tonio_> Riddell: what is the copying.doc for ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: the documentation licence
<Tonio_> Riddell: I didn't knew it was a requirement :)
<Riddell> it's a requirement that the copying licence be included
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum isn't that the COPYING file ?
<Tonio_> AHHHHHHHHHHHH oki ;)
<Tonio_> stupid of me, of course, that's needed
<Tonio_> we're on sunday, that may explain........ ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell, apache|mobile: update in revu in a few minutes, I'll ping you
<Tonio_> Riddell, apache|mobile : http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=kdesudo-kde4
<Riddell> kdesudo-3.0/kdesudo/.deps/
<Riddell> kdesudo-3.0/kdesudo/.libs/
<Tonio_> argh, those stupid hidden files.....
<Tonio_> Riddell: right
<Riddell> Tonio_: debian/copyright should also mention the LGPL
<Tonio_> Riddell: that also changed ? there was a fight on revu about that ;)
<Riddell> it's not essential (LGPL can be upgraded to GPL) but it good practice to list all the licences
<Riddell> what happened in the fight on revu?
<Riddell> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUDSPragueSpecs
<Tonio_> Riddell: it was decided that not all the licences needed to be mentionned as long as the files concerned where comming from other projects (like the kde admin/ folder)
<Tonio_> Riddell: but now kcookie files are directly in the source, so I guess you are riht
<Tonio_> right
<Tonio_> Riddell: I already uploaded on revu with the fix
<Riddell> I wonder if anyone asked the archive admins
<Tonio_> Riddell: I did
<Riddell> I don't remember that :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: you were saying "I doubt we get any benefit having a stricted NEW policy than debian" ;)
<Tonio_> stricter
<jpatrick> Riddell: interesting specs
<Riddell> jpatrick: interesting good?
<jpatrick> Riddell: yes
<Riddell> phew
<Tonio_> Riddell: I have a few specs to add to, as for example, porting guidance and all pyqt4 devs we did to pykde4
<Tonio_> Riddell: but that's a hudge work I suspect
<iRon> Riddell: "...How to add policykit use to kcontrol modules?" I'm working on this now ;-)
<Riddell> iRon: I've seen Frerich Raabe raabe@ kde.org talk about it too, you might want to e-mail him and see what's happening
<fftb> hi there
<Riddell> fftb!
<fftb> it'll be a little bit OT, but has somebody a .ui file for KMainWindow which I can put in my ~/.designer/templates/ directory?
<Riddell> not I
<Tonio_> Riddell: sorry for bugging you again, but the kdesudo-kde4 should be okay this time :) once approved I'll write the FFe
<fftb> I try to uic.loadUi("some.ui") with PyKDE4, but somehow my own KMainWindow template is messed up
<Riddell> fftb: you'd need to show us your code
<fftb> Riddel: uhh
<fftb> i am afraid, it's really awkward :/
<fftb> hmm, i write a new template from scratch and try to keep track of what happens
<fftb> thx, anyway
<Riddell> Tonio_: advocated
<Tonio_> Riddell: super thanks
<jpatrick> Tonio_: yes, upload
<Tonio_> oki
<Riddell> mornfall: libwibble synced, libept merged (has a gcc 4.3 patch diff, debian bug 455334)
<ubotu> Debian bug 455334 in libept "FTBFS with GCC 4.3: missing #includes" [Important,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/455334
<Tonio_> Riddell: can I ping you for FFe ? you're archive admin right ?
<mornfall> Riddell: Thanks.
<Riddell> Tonio_: I am, dunno how the motu feel about me approving that
<Riddell> Tonio_: however I approve it :)
<jpatrick> "* Ridell is happy with this, who should know best"
<Tonio_> well kdesu is broken, so kdesudo is a requirement, in any case
<jpatrick> Riddell: can I get access in #kubuntu-offtopic?
<stdin> sometimes it seems like Tm_T is the only -offtopic op
<jpatrick> damn
<Riddell> jpatrick: I don't have op granting powers there, and there's no staffers on duty to give them to me
<jpatrick> shame, we have a troll in there
<Riddell> jpatrick: oped
<jpatrick> Riddell: thanks
<Riddell> jpatrick: poke nalioth and get him to up my powers there so i can give you proper channel privilages
<jpatrick> Riddell: will do
<Tonio_> Riddell: bug 192622
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 192622 in kdesudo "[Feature Freeze Exception]New upstream release (kde4 port)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192622
<Riddell> Tonio_: we can probably just put this directly into main since it's from the same codebase as the one alreay in main
<Riddell> Tonio_: so no asking motu for FFe, just upload it and I'll let it through
<Tonio_> Riddell: you decide on that point :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay ;)
<Riddell> Tonio_: also you can add it to the kubuntu-kde4.hardy seed and update the meta package
<Tonio_> Riddell: uploaded, I'll change the seeds this afternoon
<stdin> Riddell: I just -o you in #k, I didn't notice but you've been +o since friday ;)
<Riddell> stdin: it makes me feel important :)
<stdin> you don't need +o to be important to us :)
<apachelogger> txwikinger: maybe we should use tags for upstream report tracking?
<apachelogger> needs-upstream-report -> upstream-report
<txwikinger> well upstream as a tag?
<txwikinger> Ah ok
<txwikinger> yes .. I think this is a good idea
 * apachelogger goes for it
<txwikinger> needs-sync when upstream is fixed?
<apachelogger> needs-upstream-sync
<txwikinger> We need to write that down somewhere
<stdin> apachelogger: I forget, did you apply the kdm-kde4 patch yet?
<apachelogger> stdin: nope, ubuntuwire is down :P
 * apachelogger should do it with the amarok server, got better uprate anyway
<Tonio_> I have a little question regarding launchpad
<Tonio_> how can I had the official tarball in there : https://edge.launchpad.net/kdesudo/+download
<Tonio_> I can't seem to find the option to upload it
<stdin> which also reminds me, Riddell: http://stdin.me.uk/diffs/kdebase_3.5.8-2ubuntu21.debdiff is the kde3 patch for kdebase to allow choosing between kdm-kde4 and kdm again
<apachelogger> Tonio_: you will have to link it IIRC
<Tonio_> apachehow so ?
<Tonio_> apachelogger: means I can't get the tarball stored on launchpad ?
<stdin> Tonio_: you have to register a series and a release, then add it to that I think
<apachelogger> Tonio_: yes
<apachelogger> just follow what stdin told you :)
<apachelogger> Upload
<apachelogger>  You may upload files up to 60.0 MiB in size.
<Riddell> stdin: I'll upload that now as part of 3.5.9
<stdin> makes sense :)
<Riddell> stdin: want to make a PPA for 3.5.9?
<stdin> yeah, I'll register a team for it
<Tonio_> stdin: do you know how to delete a series ?
<apachelogger> txwikinger: needs-upstream-report -> upstream -> needs-upstream-sync?
<apachelogger> Riddell: what do you think of these tag names for upstream bugs?
<txwikinger> apachelogger: yes
<stdin> Tonio_: I don't think you can
<Riddell> apachelogger: I don't know what they mean
<apachelogger> Riddell: well, if a bug needs a forward to upstream we tag it needs-upstream-report if it is reported the tag gets changed to upstream and if upstream fixed it but ubuntu version doesn't include it yet, the tag gets changed to need-upstram-sync
<Tonio_> stdin: :/
<apachelogger> Tonio_: you could probably file a wish
<Riddell> apachelogger: probably best discussed with the bug squad
<stdin> you'll have to go through an LP admin probably
<apachelogger> true
<Tonio_> apachelogger: oki, will try ;)
 * apachelogger sends txwikinger to discuss with the bug squad
<apachelogger> :P
<txwikinger> apachelogger: well you want that in general, or for kde stuff?
<apachelogger> txwikinger: just kde, though it might make sense for others as well
<apachelogger> I imagine ubuntu also has quite some upstream bugs :)
<txwikinger> well, I think we can put it on the wiki-page for the kde project
<txwikinger> If we want to extend that to other things I can discuss it with the bug squaddies
<apachelogger> ok
<txwikinger> I remember there is a wiki-page that lists tags
<txwikinger> let me look for it
 * apachelogger notes that LP should have an autoclean feature for tags
<apachelogger> there are like 30000000 of them
<apachelogger> and approx 90% are kinda pointless
<apachelogger> fail vs. faild vs. failed. vs. fails vs. failure
<txwikinger> yes that is  an issue of flexibility vs. guidance
<txwikinger> apachelogger: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Tags
<txwikinger> I can add a kubuntu section
<apachelogger> txwikinger: please :)
<txwikinger> ok
<txwikinger> apachelogger: How does this look like? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Tags
<apachelogger> txwikinger: nice, thanks
<txwikinger> That makes searches a lot easier!
<apachelogger> oh yeah
<apachelogger> txwikinger: I guess we can drop using the kde4 tag then, since it was basically used for that anyway
<txwikinger> well.. I tagged all stuff that looked like specifically kde4 bugs
<txwikinger> I think that still makes sense
<txwikinger> Until we get rid of KDE3
<apachelogger> ok
<stdin> woo! I just got my first @ubuntu.com spam email :p
<jpatrick> you're joking
<stdin> Subject: enumerators
<stdin> and it's about viagra or course
<jpatrick> I get tons of spam from my @kubuntu.org and @... everyday
<stdin> I meant to my @ubuntu.com, not from an @ubuntu.com
<jpatrick> yeah, from redirect*
<Riddell> stdin: 3.5.9 uploading now http://paste.ubuntu.com/4682/
<Riddell> ScottK: if you want to put it into -backports ^^
 * stdin get's downloading
<Tonio_> stdin: thanks for the tip about launchpad, that helped a lot :)
<stdin> LP is an odd thing to try to figure out, I only know some things through messing about with it when I'm bored ;)
<Tonio__> I don't know what to think about that bug : https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdesudo/+bug/172438
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 172438 in kdesudo "Wish: kdesudo2: A Convenient Hybrid Dialog" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<Tonio__> is it a joke ?
<Lure> nice, 3.5.9 going into hardy...
<Lure> hi Tonio_ and others
<Tonio_> hey Lure !
<jpatrick> ...
<Riddell> Lure: please do try kdepim once it compiles
<Lure> Riddell: sure I will ;-)
<jpatrick> Tonio_: failed to parse bug report
 * Riddell watches kosovo
<Lure> Riddell: from balcony? ;-)
<Tonio_> jpatrick: failed to parse ?
<jpatrick> Tonio_: understnd
<Tonio_> jpatrick: I don't understand why a "ok" is a real problem for the dialog....... it has never been for any dialog, not gksudo, not kdesu, but here, we are in front of a major bug...... I wonder what to do.....
<Tonio_> won't fix ?
<Lure> Riddell: do we have FF exception for kde 4.0.x releases? we should somehow get to ScottK's https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StandingFeatureFreeze page
<Lure> would make life easier for apacheloger and stdin
<jpatrick> Tonio_: if it doesn't affect gksudo, yeah
<Lure> any firefox user in kde4 around?
<Tonio_> kwwii: ping ?
<Nightrose> Lure: me
<Riddell> Lure: no but we should be able to get one
<Lure> Nightrose: does it look ugly in kde4? it seems no nice gtk-qt integration anymore...
<Lure> Riddell: ok, btw - kde4 will move to main in hardy?
<Nightrose> Lure: well yes somehow :) - I can get you a screenie if you want
<smarter> Lure: gtk-qt4 engine: http://cgit.freedesktop.org/~ruphy/gtk-qt4-engine/
<Lure> smarter: cool, need to look into this
<Riddell> Lure: no
<Tonio_> Riddell: have an idea how does a kpassword get its caption ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: looks like it inhérits it from the parent process, but what if there isn't any ?
<Riddell> kpassword?
<tseliot> hi, I would like to use Adept to install packages from an application I'm writing in Python (pyqt4)
<Tonio_> kpassworddialog, I would like to add a little icon to it
<tseliot> would this be the right command?
<tseliot> kdesu /usr/bin/adept_batch install name_of_the_package
<Tonio_> Riddell: http://kde-apps.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=72106&file1=72106-1.png&file2=72106-2.png&file3=&name=KdeSudo
<Tonio_> Riddell: as you can see, kdesudo doesn't have one, and I can't find how to...
<Riddell> tseliot: yes that's right
<tseliot> Riddell: thanks
<Riddell> Tonio_: I don't understand what you're asking
<Tonio_> just find out what I need :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I just want an icon on the top left ;)
 * ryanakca wonders if he can get a copy of the current ubuntu.com drupal theme
<jpatrick> you can
<jpatrick> erm, it's on wiki.u.c somewhere
<ryanakca> jpatrick: haha, bzr checkout http://www.ubuntu.com/themes/ubuntu07/    :)
<jpatrick> ryanakca: it's ugly anyway
<ryanakca> (not that we're supposed to know about that by the looks of it... nothing on the wiki)
<ryanakca> jpatrick: yeah... but I think its easier to start from scratch based on that than try to work my way back from what I had (massive cleanup) or start completely from scratch
<stdin> Riddell: did you notice that kdemultimedia-dbg has 2 Depends: lines?
<stdin> Riddell: graphviz is now in universe, kdelibs can't have a Build-Depends-Indep on it :/
<Riddell> stdin: ah, I wondered what the problem was with that
<Riddell> stdin: do you know why it moved?
<stdin> nope
<stdin> I'm not sure why it's not in main tbh, it's maintainer is Ubuntu Core developers
<stdin> I don't see any of it's build-deps in universe either
 * stdin shrugs
<fftb> uhm, is here the right place to ask some questions about PyKDE4 und puic4?
<fftb> or can someone point me to a better location
<Riddell> fftb: good as anywhere
<fftb> Riddel: :) okay
<fftb> there is a tool in python-kde5-dev package called pykdeuic4
<fftb> i use it as a replacement for pyuic4
<fftb> but, when i dont want to compile my .ui files i use ui.loadUi() from PyQt4
<fftb> which dont understands pykde... my question: is there a pykde4 equivalent for the loadUi() method in pykde?
<fftb> another thing is, even the pykdeuic4 script constructs stuff like "from kmainwindow import kmainwindow" which is wrong
<ryanakca> Riddell: do you think Matt / Canonical would mind if I based myself off the ubuntu07 source? (the source/theme for the current ubuntu.com ... quicker than starting from scratch)
<ScottK> ryanakca: My suggestion would be read the license and act accordingly.
<fftb> i am kinda stucked in the "qt-designer ==> generate .ui ==> use .ui" workflow in PyKDE4, dont know where to start
<ryanakca> ScottK: no licence :(
<Riddell> ryanakca: that's fine
<ScottK> ryanakca: Then I think the question would be better phrased as would they add one.
<nosrednaekim> fftb » yeah, I found kde4 widgets don't translate correctly from the .ui to the .py
<Riddell> fftb: looks like we don't know, you'd need to ask on the pyqt mailing list
<Riddell> fftb: pykde 4 is very underused and underdocumented
<Riddell> fftb: so once you find out how it all works, please do write some tutorials on techbase :)
<fftb> :)
<fftb> yeah, i had such an idea today
<jpatrick> ryanakca: yeah, there was a note about the license on the wiki
<fftb> there is indeed really a need for docs and tool-shaping
<fftb> thanks guys
<ryanakca> jpatrick: on wiki.ubuntu.com ? I couldn't find it. I did however find a message from a few years back about giving out the theme when they migrated from moinmoin to drupal
<ryanakca> ok, last year, my bad :) https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/loco-contacts/2007-March/001196.html
<ryanakca> jpatrick: sorry, my bad, found it. "This theme has restrictions on how it can be used: See the README.txt for instructions and details. To summarize, anyone can use this theme but unless you have an official affiliation with Canonical or Ubuntu.com that permits you to have a site that looks like the Ubuntu website, then you must change the look of this theme so that there is no confusion or suggestion that your site has some official ...
<ryanakca> ... relationship."
<ryanakca> ScottK: ^^
<ryanakca> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Templates
<stdin> Riddell: does kdepim really need libgpg-error-dev (>= 1.4-2ubuntu7) or will 1.4-2ubuntu1 do ?
<jpatrick> ryanakca: bingo, you found it
<_StefanS_> evening :)
<jpatrick> evening _StefanS_
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: hey, thanks for getting those patches done :)
<_StefanS_> hey jpatrick
<_StefanS_> anything happening ?
<jpatrick> nah, I think us europeans are getting ready for bed
<ScottK> Riddell: Do we want sip4-qt3 4.7.4? http://www.riverbankcomputing.co.uk/sip/chlog.php
<Riddell> stdin: probably the older version will do
<Riddell> ScottK: depends if it breaks anything :)
<ScottK> Riddell: Yeah, so I'll defer to your judgement on that.
<ScottK> Personally, I'd be inclined to go for it this soon after FF, but won't unless you think it's a good idea.
<jpatrick> Riddell: you now have boosted access in #kubuntu-offtopic
<blueyed> What does KDE3 call for hibernation?
<smarter> blueyed: /etc/acpi/hibernate.sh I think
<blueyed> And KDE4?
<smarter>  /dev/null (:
<blueyed> KDE3 worked fine, KDE4 does nothing.. ah.. :)
<smarter> does not work too here
<blueyed> really? Where gets it called? Or should get called?
<smarter> really what?
<blueyed>  /dev/null
<smarter> that was a joke :)
<smarter>  /dev/null is an empty file
<blueyed> yeah, but would be easier for search and replace.. ;)
<blueyed> I was just looking at bug 192759 - LP ate my comment though..
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 192759 in ubuntu "kde resume from suspend & resume.d scripts" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192759
<blizzzek> gn8
<blueyed> well, yeah, comment was still available when going back in Konqueror.. \o/
<cheguevara> mmm
<cheguevara> http://img135.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snapshot5uz8.png
<cheguevara> hmm okular-kde4 doesnt install
#kubuntu-devel 2009-02-09
<ScottK> rgreening: Seen: http://vizzzion.org/?blogentry=906
<ScottK> Riddell and rgreening: If upstream is saying "Don't run 4.2 on Qt 4.5", it seems pretty risky to me.
<lex79> ScottK: I'm trying to build kvpnc but I have this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/115838/
<lex79> file rules http://paste.ubuntu.com/115837/
<lex79> there isn't file configure in src, there was in old version
<ScottK> This is a new release you are packaging?
<lex79> yes
<ScottK> You need to run build-prep
<ScottK> make -f debian/rules build-prep I think.
<ScottK> lex79: Is this something that can even work in Jaunty?
<quassel17> for kpackagekit in jaunty is there something i need to do to be able to search and install stuff? do i have to reload the repos first?
<lex79> kvpnc is a new release for kde4
<jjesse-jaunty> also when i launched it from krunner it did not ask for my sudo password
<ScottK> lex79: In that case does it use Cmake?
<lex79> in repository there is a version for kde3
<lex79> it uses cmake
<ScottK> You need to change kde.mk to kde4.mk
<jjesse-jaunty> installed kpackagekit from universe in jaunty btw in case that matters
<lex79> ok..
<lex79> ok but build-prep failed...
<lex79> make: *** No rule to make target `build-prep'.  Stop.
<ScottK> Build-prep was for a KDE 3 pacakge.
<ScottK> I didn't know it was KDE4.
<ScottK> No build-prep for KDE4.
<lex79> ah ok
<ScottK> kde4.mk also has the cmake.mk in it too.
<lex79> ScottK: I have to add cmake.mk in debian/rules or only add kde4.mk ?
<ScottK> Only kde4.mk.
<jjesse-jaunty> hrmm kpackagekit from jaunty universe after a refresh of package list 45 minutes ago still shows "unknown" state
* JontheEchidna changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: ISO testing needed for 8.04.2 http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/kubuntu/all | e-mail Riddell for STICKERS | Feature Freeze Feb 19 - How are we doing? -> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo
<rgreening> DOes anyone know if EXT4 and all related tools are in for Jaunty yet?
<JontheEchidna> Ext4 is in with the latest kernel, iirc
<ScottK> ext4 yes, all related tools, no.
<ScottK> Any idea how long koffice takes to build?
<ScottK> It needs fixoring for libpoppler3 -> 4, no more arts, and no more kdelibs-doc.
<ScottK> So I figured three cruft tasks piled up against one package was worth doing.
<lex79> Sorry for the question...When I have to put in the package, package.install file ?
<vorian> ScottK: about an hour on a dualcore
<lex79> http://paste.ubuntu.com/115852/
<ScottK> Lovely.
<lex79> needs to create package.install ?
<ScottK> vorian: Thanks.
<vorian> no problemo ScottK :)
<vorian> lex79: for multi-binary you need install files
<lex79> vorian thanks
<vorian> lex79: no problemo
<vorian> for this, you could use a -data package
<vorian> ScottK: it takes just as long to upload it seems :)
<ScottK> Fortunately it's just a new revision so I don't need to upload the whole thing.
<rgreening> ScottK: whats missing?
<ScottK> rgreening: ? From what?
<rgreening> ScottK: Does grub support it yet for me to boot from it? (EXT4)
<rgreening> re; related tools for ext4
<ScottK> I think so.  I saw some email about a libparted update, but I haven't really tracked it closely.
<ScottK> I know DI supports it.
<rgreening> Im thinking on taking the plunge....
 * vorian wishes rgreening the best of luck :)
<ScottK> Without actually knowing, I'd guess it very likely that if you can catch jdong on #ubuntu-motu he'll be able to precisely tell you where we are.
<vorian> are we transitioning qtcurve from kde4-style-qtcurve in jaunty?
<vorian> JontheEchidna: ^^
<ScottK> We'd need a MIR for qtcurve to start with, but I'm all for it.
<ScottK> seele: ^^^ Do you know?
<a|wen> ScottK, vorian: we might need a revert for bug 292576 as well before moving it
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 292576 in kde4-style-qtcurve "I just tried to install the package, but something broke. :(" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/292576
<ScottK> a|wen: That's not part of the 4.1.4 stuff.  It can stand or fall separately.
<a|wen> weren't you talking about jaunty (as a MIR was involved)?
<a|wen> JontheEchidna: and thx for migrating the todo/status!
<a|wen> ScottK: and needs fixing in jaunty too
<ScottK> Ah, right.
<seele> ScottK: nope, i've no idea
<ScottK> OK.
<rgreening> seele: I've started looking at kpackagekit changes. I think I have a better handle on it now.
<seele> rgreening: ok cool
<seele> let me know how things go
<nixternal> sebas: thanks for that post about not using Qt 4.5 with KDE 4.2
<nixternal> wasabi peeps
 * seele waves at nixternal 
<rgreening> I may have somethnig by end of day tomorrow (if all goes well) seele
<a|wen> ScottK: oem seems seriously broken in hardy ... choosing english+english and you want get further than the choose language step in oem-config; choosing english+german and you get through oem-config (but everything is still in english)
<a|wen> still no idea if it is a regression, though
<a|wen> ScottK: oh, we also need to verify bug 318866 before 4.1.4 can get copied (i have no printer here, so can't test)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 318866 in kdeutils "printer-applet does not display when new printers get configured" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/318866
<nixternal> rgreening: you pinged me yesterday about the front page, care to ellaborate so I don't have to go back in the IRC history (there are 20GBs of that)
<rgreening> nixternal: hey
<rgreening> nixternal: someone indicated you were going to look at the Konqueror start page (I believe that was it)
<rgreening> anyway, the items is listed on the Kubuntu TODO in the ~topic
<rgreening> ~topic
<kubotu> incorrect usage, ask for help using 'kubotu: help topic'
<nixternal>  win7ternal <- that might be why I wasn't paying much attention to that page...my nick didn't highlight when I went to it
<nixternal> "get flash" link  <- I would be the wrong person to add such a link since I am anti-Flash
<a|wen> ScottK: er, the language is changed to german, just not for kde
<nixternal> rgreening: there, fixed my name and set it to WIP - how do we want to do that flash link?
<nixternal> I think we should leave that link out and put "Use Firefox for web browsing because Konqueror sucks right now"
<rgreening> nixternal: Not sure. Do we have any flash experts?
<rgreening> nixternal: it would be nice to have a Kubuntu specific flash anim to show via an <embed> which would force the installer to request flash to be installed
<nixternal> I don't
<nixternal> flash and konqueror is like beer fruit, they don't mix
<nixternal> beer and fruit
<nixternal> jeesh :)
<rgreening> nixternal: what about the artwork guys? can anyone whip up something? Maybe seele can assist in describing something nice to show
<rgreening> konq4 works better with flash
<nixternal> see, when I signed on to do the konqi front page, it was to doctor it up for Kubuntu, not add flash crap
<nixternal> konq might work better with flash, but its 1980s back end doesn't work well with websites
<nixternal> it is slow and decreped (I know I didn't spell that right)
<rgreening> nixternal: lol. true. no one expects you to write flash. however, writing a start page and making it part of k-d-s... just work in adding an embedded flash (we'll have to figure out how to get that piece done)
<nixternal> holy shit, gmail and konqueror still blows goat ass
<rgreening> maybe theres a utility to convert some pictures to flash. We can take some Kubuntu images and make a swf
<rgreening> nixternal: set browser agent to safari to get the advanced features
<nixternal> rgreening: that makes it even worse
<rgreening> lol
<Tonio_> hi there
<freeflying> hi Tonio_
<Riddell> hi Tonio_, back from fosdem ok?
<Riddell> fosdem is strange, you get these old tramps coming in and sleeping http://www.flickr.com/photos/jriddell/3263831615/ :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm sick, really sick.... fever and so on...
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's why I slept a bit during the conferences :) and why I wasn't very talkative....
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm not at work today, because of that..
<Tonio_> Riddell: how was the event or you ?
<Riddell> Tonio_ not talking?  that really is an illness
<Tonio_> Riddell: :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's to be added to the broken foot... but the mind is good, that's the point
<Tonio_> Riddell: and I'm there contributing, so everything's perfect :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: what's your feeling about augeas ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: it really is a great opportunity to write graphical frontends for system configuration imho
<Tonio_> Riddell, rgreening: KDS uploaded with predefined kpackagekit settings for non automatic upgrades
<raphink> hi Tonio_, Riddell && freeflying
<Tonio_> raphink: have a warning on the "augeas" term ? :)
<freeflying> raphink: long time no see :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: it does look very interesting
<Tonio_> Riddell: I think so too :)
<raphink> Tonio_: yes
<raphink> yes freeflying indeed
<Tonio_> is there a ppa for quassel backports to hardy ?
<ScottK> Tonio_: Not hardy.  It tried it once and it FTBFS on hardy.  Someone would have to disable the KDE integration.
<Tonio_> ScottK: hum, yeah, cdbs may also not be compatible, since no kde4.mk
<Tonio_> ScottK: we should take care at that since many people would like to get the serveur part working on an hardy box, no ?
<ScottK> Tonio_: I think that's reasonable, but I'd prefer to wait for the 0.4 release to do an official backport.
<Tonio_> hum oki :)
<Tonio_> ScottK: also since you're there, do you have an example of working watch file for sourceforge ?
<Tonio_> ScottK: the uscan documentation seems outdated....
<Tonio_> ScottK: the debian redirector gives me a wonderfull "403" error code...
<Tonio_> ScottK: and the alternative doesn't see any file...
<ScottK> Tonio_: If the Debian redirector is down, it's temporary.
<ScottK> I'd still use that approach.
<ScottK> vorian: kpovmodeler is moved to multiverse, so you can upload the update now.
<ScottK> It'd be really handy if someone with 4.1 on Intrepid could verify Bug #318866.  I don't have a local printer to test with.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 318866 in kdeutils "printer-applet does not display when new printers get configured" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/318866
<ScottK> a|wen: Good catch.
<Tonio_> someone to revu this please ? http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/skrooge
<Tonio_> we had kmymoney in the repos, I think it would be nice to get that one in...
<Tonio_> Riddell: I've just asked wstephens about the PNM and networkstatus... doesn't work at the moment, and it would be nice to make it to work :)
<Tonio_> especially for kontact and kopete
<Tonio_> also, this is a regression we have compared to kde3
<Riddell> I'd just be happy if plasmoid-network-manager worked at all
<rgreening> Tonio_: hey. Sry about your feeling sick. I see revu has your k3b package and it needs some attention. We'd like to get a package into the PPA as some people would like ot test ahead of time more thouroughly. And we only have days left till FF. Thoughts?
<rgreening> Tonio_: maybe kubuntu testing PPA?
<Tonio_> rgreening: I can fix the packaging for the lacks in it, but there is nothing new in svn....
<Tonio_> rgreening: I don't know if anything will be fixed at time for FF... and if an exception could be handled on that point
<Tonio_> rgreening: the packaging was a very first shot btw, but I'll try get it cleaned today, no pb
<rgreening> Tonio_: That's ok. I think we do really need ot get the package tested
<Tonio_> rgreening: kubuntu experimental ppa right ?
<rgreening> Tonio_: I had no issues, but some said they did. Not sure if it was same SVN rev as I tested.
<rgreening> Riddell, ScottK? ^^
<rgreening> which PPA
<rgreening> suggestion?
<rgreening> Tonio_: prob as good as any unless Riddell or ScottKsay otherwise
<Tonio_> rgreening: first thing is to split the libraries in 2 for the multiverse deps
<rgreening> Tonio_: you da man. I really really really want to kick kde3 from the disk. :)
<Tonio_> rgreening: let's go on the packaging :)
<rgreening> Tonio_: Im working a patch today for kpackagekit. To give it a more user friendly Add/Remove which only shows apps. Hopefully today anyway.
<Tonio_> rgreening: yeah, that would be nice since the current thing is a bit hard to figure out :)
<Tonio_> rgreening: thanks for the patching effort :)
<Tonio_> rgreening: will that replace the + and - icons ?
<rgreening> Tonio_: np. I like the fact I can get my code in there :) heh
<Tonio_> since the +- one drives me nuts :)
<Tonio_> rgreening: "add somethign to delete", won't make sense for anyone I guess hehe :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: doesn't work for you ?
<ghostcube> ScottK i thought about what you said last night to use an package instead of patching source but isnt this dangerous too so u dont know what is codet inside the plasmoid maybe hehe
<ghostcube> btw morning guys
<Tonio_> Riddell: last PNM upload add an issue on the "create" call for new networks
<Tonio_> Riddell: I just uploaded with a fix for that, so it may work for you toonight
<ghostcube> going to test kde 4.2 now on xp :)
<ghostcube> its just updating
<Tonio_> ghostcube: I'd be very interested in the status of kmail :)
<ScottK> ghostcube: Both approachs have their risks.  If you patch the KDE source then you hand the risk to every Kubuntu user.  If you package it separately, then the only people who get it are the ones who opt-in.
<Riddell> Tonio_: currently it only works for me if knetworkmanager is also running
<Tonio_> Riddell: weird...
<Tonio_> Riddell: what I'd suggest :
<Tonio_> Riddell: delete anything related to PNM in your kde4 wallet
<Tonio_> Riddell: uninstall knetworkmanager
<rgreening> pnm works fine for me with esiting configure wep or eth
<Tonio_> Riddell: delete .kde/share/config/knetwork* and .kde/share/apps/knetwork*
<Tonio_> Riddell: reboot and test :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: things were changed deeply recently, so your existing datas might cause problems
<Tonio_> Riddell: especially in the wallet, since that part was rewritten from scratch
<Tonio_> rgreening: I've tested with wep, wpa 1&2, no pb on my side
<rgreening> yup. no issues here
<rgreening> Riddell: update-notifier-kde 0.10 FTBFS
<rgreening> looking for /usr/bin/extract-messages.sh
<nixternal> http://qashapp.blogspot.com/2009/02/my-wife-gave-up-on-kde.html  <- has everyone read this and the comments? there are some things we should look into...maybe instead of spending so much time catching up (Gap Analysis) maybe we should start looking at fixing issues...I know I have been super busy lately with personal work, but I would love to help get us back in shape
<rgreening> rgreening: does this mean we need a dep on pkg-kde-tools in update-notifier-kde Riddell?
<nixternal> in his post, only #1 can be fixed by us
<rgreening> nixternal: maybe we shouldn't be backporting it at all. :)
<rgreening> let 4.1 live there.
<nixternal> #2 - I have 8 cores, 16GB of ram, and 4 SAS drives in RAID 0, and it is still slow, using Ubuntu
<nixternal> rgreening: backporting is fine, just need to test it and fix it a bit more possibly
<rgreening> nixternal: I think his issues are graphics related (prob has wrong driver)
<nixternal> #3 - I have noticed the degredation as well wtih graphics
<nixternal> using Intel
<rgreening> nixternal: Has he open bugs for the issues?
<nixternal> OpenSUSE on this same laptop and Debian run very well
<nixternal> I doubt it
<nixternal> as I am sure there are already bugs for everything he described
<nixternal> as a matter of fact, I know there are
<rgreening> I have intel and my system has always been snappy. I have an older system too.
<nixternal> #5 - that tells me he is using NVIDIA probably
<nixternal> #6 - who in their right mind utilizes AWT java apps?
<rgreening> In fact I have Kubuntu Intrepid and Jaunty running on 3 systems with 0 issues. All intel based.
<a|wen> nixternal: on the positive - #4, we already made it able to disable it for eg. copy jobs
<nixternal> when will people realize that java sucks for desktop applications? I am a java developer and know it only belongs on the server
<rgreening> My parents use one and my wife the other. they'd complain about any issues.
<rgreening> java -> bin.Trash.execute()
<nixternal> rgreening: 0 issues? that is a bit hard to believe...there are a bunch of issues, some just not as noticeable and not all KDE/Kubuntu's fault either
<Riddell> rgreening: yes it does
<nixternal> java as a server app > * :)
<rgreening> nixternal: ok, I don't use bluetooth and use the system for Net, Main, developing and it's all Intel based.
<rgreening> so I have zero issues for the most common things we use as a family :)
<nixternal> same here
<rgreening> Riddell: will you update it?
<nixternal> you don't use Konqueror do you? :p
<rgreening> nixternal: Yes. I hate FF
<Riddell> rgreening: yes can do
<rgreening> Riddell: ty
<nixternal> the bug jam next week, I am spending 3 days working on Kubuntu bugs and I hope everyone else is as well :)
<nixternal> actually that is in about 2 weeks
<ghostcube> ScottK true
<ghostcube> Tonio_: will tell u :)
<Tonio_> nixternal: IMHO, and that's why I never worked on SRUs, I consider this dangerous
<Tonio_> nixternal: especially with 4.2
<Tonio_> nixternal: it is not the first time we broke things on a stable release, and btw, it takes a long time to work on those...
<seele> Tonio_: in Riddell's picture.. are you sleeping with a cane?
<Tonio_> nixternal: especially since the QA performed on SRUs on the long term...
<Tonio_> seele: yeah, I was sick, with fever, no way to sleep the night before and a broken foot :)
<Tonio_> seele: where are the pictures ?
<Tonio_> nixternal: for new kde versions there should be a repo, but no SRUs imho.... maybe that should be discussed in the next meeting
<a|wen> Tonio_: but SRU's are pretty much needed, unless we can make everything perfect prior to release ... and there is a reason why 4.2 wasn't an SRU
<seele> Tonio_: ow, broken foot
<seele> http://www.flickr.com/photos/jriddell/3263831615/
<Tonio_> a|wen: fixing bugs is better than regressions
<a|wen> Tonio_: but grave bugs needs to be fixed in the stable release
<Tonio_> a|wen: and a 6 month dev cycle is acceptable to keep a 4.1 in place
<Tonio_> a|wen: let's patch then :)
<Tonio_> a|wen: do you have an example of "grave" bug that 4.2 fixed ?
<Tonio_> a|wen: I have several examples of "grave" bugs 4.2 on intrepid added
<a|wen> Tonio_: 4.2 was NOT put as an SRU, and will never be
<ScottK> nixternal: The thing about the bluetooth errors is already fixed.
<a|wen> Tonio_: and that was exactly why
<Tonio_> a|wen: true the example is bad, sorry for that
<Tonio_> a|wen: why ? because we tested 4.1 work weeks on intrepid
<Tonio_> a|wen: how long was 4.2 tested ? couple of hours (that's exagerated, I know, but that's for the example)
<a|wen> Tonio_: because 4.2 was not a point release ... the 4.1.3 and 4.1.4 has been / will be SRU'ed
<Tonio_> a|wen: and again, was there a "grave" bug with 4.1 ? I only see features missing
<ScottK> nixternal: On the graphics front, Ubuntu dropped the X compiz hack that was slowing us down.  A fixed package is in both my PPA and kubuntu-experimental.
<Tonio_> a|wen: the thing is, when 4.2 is released AND packaged, people want to test, and since we cannot test as long as in the dev cycle, there are regressions
<a|wen> Tonio_: currently 4.1.4 has been in -proposed for 27 days
<Tonio_> a|wen: that's a lot worse than not releasing and say "wait 3 month for the next release"
<Tonio_> a|wen: consequences of this are a lot better
<Tonio_> a|wen: added to this, that prevents wasting time on this, and gives a better result on the n+1 release... my opinion
<a|wen> Tonio_: and i'm sure ScottK can give you a nice list of bugs fixed by 4.1.3/4.1.4
<Tonio_> a|wen: as said, that's my personal opinion :)
<nixternal> ScottK: ya, that's why I said only #1 pertains to Kubuntu, the rest is Ubuntu in general
<nixternal> Tonio_: agreed!
<Tonio_> a|wen: maybe this is to be considered for LTS releases only
<ScottK> I've in turn used 4.1.2, 4.1.3, and 4.1.4.  Each one has gotten better.
<a|wen> Tonio_: it's completely fair ... but if you look at SRU's, comparing it to 4.2 has no relevance at all (they are indeed experimental)
<Tonio_> a|wen: my collegues tried 4.2 on intrepid and had a lot of issues, and all of them said me "don't release backports/updates/whatever, is no QA is performed on them"
<ScottK> I do think we may advertise the PPA a bit too heavily and downplay it's experimental nature.
<Tonio_> a|wen: no packages released, they wouldn't have considered that a problem
<Tonio_> ScottK: yeah, that would be good
<Tonio_> ScottK: when the announcment is on kubuntu.org, they considered this part of the distro
<Tonio_> ScottK: and they expect something stable
<ScottK> Tonio_: When it comes to stable updates the 4.1.x updates have been heavily tested and to say otherwise is complete bullshit.
<a|wen> Tonio_: i agree! ... but the SRU's of 4.1.x i still support 110%
<ScottK> Tonio_: I'm not aware of any regressions from putting 4.1.3 in -updates.
<Tonio_> ScottK: I said I missed the point with SRUs and was talking about 4.2/major releases
<ScottK> OK.
<Tonio_> ScottK: btw, where is the QA plan ? we don't have any (a real one I mean) even with jaunty :)
<Tonio_> ScottK: testing is different that performing real QA
<a|wen> Tonio_: then it seems we actually do agree ...
<nixternal> to me 4.2 is the best yet...from what I have seen everyone in here has done an amazing job with the resources...I know I sound like an ass when I sit here and say what I say, especially when I have been MIA for damn near a year now...I hate being useless and want to fix that...
<Tonio_> ScottK: but that's everyone's fault (including me) and we should consider discussing a real QA/release/backport policy
<nixternal> I think I have gotten some what tired of packaging since that is what I tend to do quite a bit of at work, all be it CentOS/Red Hat packaging :/
<ScottK> Tonio_: True, but I don't think we have the people for true QA.
<Tonio_> ScottK: what to backport, what to test, and how can we consider something "tested"
<ScottK> nixternal: Then write some docs.
<nixternal> I am definitely tired of that
<Tonio_> ScottK: true that, but that's something I'd like to discuss and eventually work on for a long time
<Tonio_> ScottK: we should have a QA team btw, and advertise this
<nixternal> I have to write that crap all day at work now...I enjoyed it more when it was a hobby, but my job has ruined my passion for documenting
<Tonio_> ScottK: I don't blame your work, not at all, on SRUs, backports and so on
<Tonio_> ScottK: I just consider the team too small, and the QA process inexistant, for this things to be handled properly
<Tonio_> ScottK: your technical capabilities and hard work on this may not be sufficiant.... personal opinion, once again
<nixternal> it seems the Ubuntu side has full-time QA and are working on automated tools and what not...maybe we need to approach them for some input...though automated tools don't catch everything and some people may not like them, they do tend to help with the tedious stuff
<Tonio_> ScottK: and that's everyone's fault, including me not to do this
<Tonio_> ScottK: we don't even have a "app by app" list of features to test
<Tonio_> ScottK: we should write something, on the wiki, to start a real QA plan, at least
<ScottK> So far the experience we've had with 4.1.x SRU seems good.  JontheEchidna and other triagers have been pointing me at bugs when they come up. a|wen has been doing a great job of finding patches in the KDE svn.
<nixternal> argh, I am going to miss the 8:50 train...must...get...ready....for...work :(
<nixternal> ScottK: everyone has been doing an amazing job imho, including you :)
<Tonio_> ScottK: who had tested sieve support in kontact, it hangs the CPU to 100%, nobody knows, and nobody knows this should be tested, except from the people actually using this, like me...
<ScottK> True.
<Tonio_> ScottK: who has ever tested all protocol/network in kopete ? :) etc.....
<ScottK> I agree it could be better, but I also think we'll never get 100% test coverage.
<Tonio_> we should start a QA per application thing on the wiki, including all features (basic ones to start with) that should be tested before any release
<nixternal> I know I never did because I went with bitlbee as I didn't like GUI IM apps, though I really like Empathy in GNOME
<Tonio_> ScottK: starting with a QA material can help creating a QA team etc...
<Tonio_> ScottK: people in the community might want to help on that point, but how would they right now ? :)
<ScottK> Agreed.  It's just not really my cup of tea to write that stuff.
<nixternal> Tonio_: I wold be interested in providing some help there, and I could even speak to the QA guy at work who has desktop app QA experience and is a KDE fan, though he has recently moved to Arch without my approval :)
<nixternal> and he is that French guy I was telling you about :p
<Tonio_> nixternal: great ;)
<Tonio_> nixternal: one good start would be to simply list key features for all important softwares (kmail/kontact, kopete, amarok etc...)
<Tonio_> and write tables
<nixternal> we have another guy who has experience but it would take a lot of work for me to convince him to get on the KDE bus
<Tonio_> something people can print and test, one item at a time etc...
<nixternal> right...
<Tonio_> nixternal: I'm currently working on that subject internally at work, since we have this pb, so I can help, eventually
<nixternal> I will get back online in the next couple of hours and jot down some things in my TODO list...I need to hurry my ass to work now
<Tonio_> nixternal: I'd say we even should have a complete meeting about this
<nixternal> +1
<nixternal> bbiab
<Tonio_> nixternal: the thing is : how to merge the testing results and analyse them.... that's not easy
<Tonio_> ScottK: but to resume my feeling, on a single release, like intrepid, 4.1.x updates are indeed very recommended
<ScottK> OK.  Good.
<Tonio_> ScottK: but as long as we don't have any QA/material, releasing 4.2/3 backports is too dangerous, since people will OBVIOUSLY test, and get regressions
<ScottK> Now that PPAs are signed, I'm less anxious to try to stuff 4.2 into backports.
<Tonio_> ScottK: and even if that's acceptable imho, they won't accept it :)
<Tonio_> ScottK: better no packages that bad feeling
<Tonio_> ScottK: as for example, everyone knows that fedora is an experimental distro
<Tonio_> ScottK: look at what happend when they released 4.0 :)
<ScottK> Except Linux apparently.
<ScottK> Linux/Linux
<ScottK> argh
<ScottK> s on end of that word.
<Tonio_> ScottK: not only linus, lots of users criticized kde4 because distros added it without the good warnings, QA etc...
<Tonio_> ScottK: we have to be better on that point
<Tonio_> ScottK: and before we are better and have the material, I would prefer not backporting suck critical things like new kde releases
<Tonio_> ScottK: especially since both kubuntu and kd4 are 6 month release schedule...
<Tonio_> ScottK: ask our users to wait 3 month when a new kde come out to update and get it is acceptable, don't you think ?
<ScottK> I think the PPA serves a valuable purpose as we do a good job of pushing bugs upstream and then they get fixed in the point release.
<ScottK> I think it needs to be better explained what it is.
<ScottK> I do think there are plenty of people who want the new KDE and they want it now.
<ScottK> We don't want to lose those enthusiasts.
<Tonio_> ScottK: then they have to use fedora of gentoo :)
<Lure> ScottK: +1 on that
<ScottK> We have always made new KDE releases available in unofficial repos.
<Tonio_> ScottK: geeks do, not my mother
<Lure> Tonio_: that is why they are in kubuntu-experimental PPA
<ScottK> Tonio_: Yes, but those geeks are important.  Your mother isn't going to add the experimental PPA.
<Lure> Tonio_: and not even in backports
<Tonio_> ScottK: and we always had lots of complains about the stability of Kubuntu
<Tonio_> ScottK: I'd like this to change, even if that means we have to get rid of things done in the past
<jussi01> does anyone know if its possible to do triple head with nvidia on kde4? ( I remember someone in here mentioning some problems)
<ScottK> Which is why I'm working on the point updates.
<ScottK> Tonio_: I would support making it clearer about what the PPA is.  I would not agree to stop it.
<Tonio_> ScottK: as I said, I've no problem on updates, I've a problem with the lack of QA
<Tonio_> ScottK: and the lack of QA is a point at every step, including the +1 dev cycle
<davmor2> ScottK: do you still need kub.2 testing?
<ScottK> davmor2: We do.
<davmor2> I'll start shortly then :)
<Tonio_> ScottK: we have different opinions, which is perfectly fine and acceptable :)
<ScottK> davmor2: You can see on the iso page we've gotten a good start, but help is definitely needed.
<Tonio_> ScottK: but we seem to agree on the rationale : our QA is pure shit !
<ScottK> Tonio_: Agreed.
<Tonio_> hum, someone has to get that in the pipe....
<Lure> Tonio_, ScottK: QA is sometimes hard if you do it in your community time
<Lure> I am personally egoistic and try to fix issues that bother me in the limited time I have to hack ;-)
<Tonio_> Lure: yeah, but that's doesn't mean we should have material
<Tonio_> Lure: this is a hard work to build, but quite easy to maintain
<Tonio_> Lure: when major features are added, put them in the QA pipe
<davmor2> ScottK: I'll make a start on alt 64 as it's not had a test
<Tonio_> Lure: the point is "how do we start ?"
<ScottK> davmor2: Thank you.
<ScottK> Lure: I'm not paid to work on this either.
<rgreening> We ar a small team and have a small userbase. It's pure economics. We don't have the resources to do real justice to QA and it shows.
<Lure> ScottK: nobody is ;-(
<rgreening> I test what I can but it is a limited set of things I use the system for.
<Tonio_> rgreening: I may disagree with you on that point, our userbase is sufficient for that
<Tonio_> rgreening: we all are experts in at least one software in the distro
<Tonio_> rgreening: I can write a "features list to test" for PNM and kmail with ease
<Tonio_> probably not for quassel, but for that ScottK is the man etc....
<rgreening> Tonio_: well, take into accoun that from the userbase, only a handful submit bugs regularly (if at all) and most are crap reports
<Tonio_> rgreening: maintaining is not hard, starting from scratch is, therefore we never did
<Tonio_> rgreening: reports concern the stable release most of the time
<rgreening> Tonio_: we should do what wine does. List of apps and tests to pass to say it's a good release.
<ScottK> I could write a test plan for quassel.  I have a series of things I check for each update.  I've just never written it down.
<Tonio_> rgreening: I don't talk about bug fixing
<Tonio_> rgreening: I'm talking about basic features we have to take care of before we do a release
<Tonio_> rgreening: those can be listed with ease
<rgreening> Tonio_: I'm not disagreeing :)
<Tonio_> rgreening: for example, we ALL are using imap for our mails, who will take care about POP support ?
<Tonio_> rgreening: nobody
<rgreening> I use POP
<rgreening> :)
<Tonio_> rgreening: you suck ^_^
<Tonio_> rgreening: seriously, you get the idea :)
<rgreening> Only if you ask nice :P
<rgreening> lol
<Tonio_> rgreening: testing everything is not the point, but testing the things used in the average day usage
<rgreening> Tonio_: I totally agree (see my wine comment above)
<Tonio_> rgreening: hum, I'll try to think about that and start a QA process thing, a real one
<Tonio_> rgreening: the main difference with ubuntu is the user base
<Tonio_> rgreening: it is hudge enough so that the QA is performed naturally
<rgreening> Pick Kmail/Kontact, Bluetooth, Konqueror, OpenOffice, as core apps and write test cases.
<Tonio_> rgreening: we have to enforce the process to get the same quality level at the release
<Tonio_> rgreening: and then  the user base will grow and that's it
<rgreening> I agre.
<rgreening> If I had test cases to zip through, it would help
<Tonio_> Riddell: any opinion who might be helpfull to help us on the functional process at canonical ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: rick maybe ?
<JontheEchidna> Oh, btw. Apparently Amarok 2.0.1.1 doesn't build with libgpod 0.7, which Ubuntu just updated to
<Tonio_> rgreening: what we have to think about is also how to filter the QA reports
<JontheEchidna> [09:28:00] <JontheEchidna> would it be "safe" to backport the iPod code from 2.1 trunk?
<JontheEchidna> [09:28:11] <teuf> yes it would
<Tonio_> ScottK, nixternal, rgreening: anyway, nothing will happen if nothing starts...
<Tonio_> here is my proposal : create a launchpad team for that, initiate a wiki page with questions and the problems doing this, and eventually have a special meeting with this subject only
<Tonio_> and then blog about the thing and try to get some community people involved in this, I'm pretty sure we can do it
<Tonio_> seele: thanks for the link :)
<Tonio_> seele: also your comment about all that QA discussion ?
<rgreening> Tonio_: I down for that :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: functional process of what?
<Tonio_> Riddell: QA
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: that's very interesting.  I've never got my ipod to work with amarok anyway
<Tonio_> Riddell: what to test, where and how to communicate about that, and more important, how to get the information back, filter it and make it a usable material
<Riddell> Tonio_: heno is the QA man.  try davmor2 too as a top QA contributor
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: upstream (both libgpod and amarok) are being very helpful. It should be easy enough to patch
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay, I'll go this way
<Riddell> Tonio_: I'm sure davmor2 and others have tried doing what you're describing in the past
<Tonio_> Riddell: and ? it didn't happen ? :)
<davmor2> what, what?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I know that's hard, but I'd like to try something, since that's, imho, our major problem
<Riddell> Tonio_: I don't know, talk to davmor2
<Tonio_> davmor2: can you read above ? long discussion about QA issues with kde updates, releases, and generally kubuntu
<Tonio_> davmor2: I'd appreciate to get your experience and feeling on that point :)
<davmor2> reading
<Tonio_> davmor2: super
<seele> Tonio_: i wasnt paying attention, i have to go back and ready it
<seele> Tonio_: you mean because no one has tested it yet?
 * seele is confused
<Tonio_> seele: I was curious about your feeling on what could/should be done on the QA side
<Tonio_> seele: I consider you an in telligent person, that's why :)
<rgreening> Riddell: you know about kcm right? If I wanted to launch a kcm module with different options, it there a command line support to do this?
<Tonio_> rgreening: kcmshell
<rgreening> Tonio_: ty
<Riddell> rgreening: kcontrol modules aren't generally started from the command line, I don't know if they take command line parameters even with kcmshell4
<Tonio_> seele: I don't know anyway if you have any experience with QA :) I seem to remember you do...
<seele> Tonio_: i test stuff and get frustrated when i need to submit bugs and i dont know how to make them useful
<rgreening> Riddell: I'm looking at kpackagekit and want to launch the AddRm module but with preset filters and some buttons possibly disabled to give a simplified view.
<seele> telling someone something is broken isn't very helpful if i cant help them reproduce it
<rgreening> Riddell: otherwise, I have to re-implement the whole module
<Tonio_> seele: hum, interesting
<Tonio_> seele: anyway, I think there is a difference between QA and bugfixing/triaging
<Tonio_> seele: QA is interesting to get "global" thing
<seele> i guess so, but they also go hand in hand. why report a bug if i can't provide useful information for people to do anything about it?
<Tonio_> seele: if 40 people complain they have the same test case broken, it's different that one broken and 39 working
<Tonio_> seele: anyway reporting bugs for that is a bad answer... it should be quicker
<Tonio_> seele: like a QA app online, you have a test case, you make it, and then click "worked" yes or no, and eventually had a comment describing your context...
<seele> ah, yeah sometimes i do that
<Riddell> rgreening: I think you need to have a config option and have two kcontrol modules one which loads the code with that option set and one which loads it unset
<Tonio_> seele: cause feeling bugs when people are asked to test 30 items on a software is a very bad way to get the information back :)
<Tonio_> seele: do you know of any software that would make this ?
<seele> doesn't the iso testing site do this? or do you mean on an application basis?
<Tonio_> seele: probably... I never test isos, since lots of people are doing this and my spare time is limited :)
<Riddell> iso testing just checks installation
<rgreening> Riddell: so basically re-implement...
<Tonio_> seele: not an application basis for the test, but to get the information back
<Riddell> rgreening: you shouldn't need to duplicate any code if that's what you're thinking
<Tonio_> let people perform tests, select their application and start answering the items after they test
<Tonio_> so that they don't have to go through a hudge bug reporting
<seele> no, i dont know of software, let along open source
<rgreening> Riddell: not sure I understand.
<seele> there are probably proprietary systems
<Riddell> rgreening: how do you want this to be shown to users?  system settings has two modules, one simple and one complex?
<Tonio_> seele: hum oki.... I'll investigate...
<rgreening> Riddell: I'll look at system settings.
<Tonio_> seele: lack of QA is annoying me for a while now... so I think I'll try something on that side
<rgreening> Riddell: We wanted a simple Add/Remove of just Applications to be available to users (i.e. hide libs and such)
<Riddell> rgreening: I don't know how the code is factored now but probably it's a class which inherits a KCModule.  you want to separate the class so that it just inherits QWidget or whatever and have two classes that inherit from KCModule, one which loads it with the full interface and one with the simple interface
<rgreening> Riddell: ok. I'll have a look. ty for suggestions
<JontheEchidna> kde rev 910854
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=910854&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 910854 | - some clarifications, remove wrong FIXME - create ~/.lyx if it does not exist. This bug was introduced by creating the fifos...
<Tonio_> seele: interesting, the ubuntu iso testing tracker is pretty much exactly what I was talking about :)
 * Riddell wonders who moved amarok back to main
<Riddell> amarok back in the meta package
 * ScottK says "Not me".
<Quintasan> hmm, the plasmoid packages should be called plasma-widget-<plasmoid name>?
<rgreening> Riddell: the current kpackagekit kcm stuff is nicely seperated out into it's own class file. So I added a new .h .cpp and changed the kcm class name. I think this will work. Test building to see if it correctly produces two kcm modules.
<a|wen> Tonio_: the tracker is used by eg. the mozilla team as well http://mozilla.qa.ubuntu.com/ ... so we could probably get a kubuntu-one as well
<ScottK> Quintasan: Yes.  That's what it looks like we're going with.
<ScottK> We are just waiting to decide for sure to get confirmation from Debian that they'll use that too.
<Tonio_> a|wen: yeah, I was thinking about that
<rgreening> Riddell: are we going to use rosetta translations this time around or stick with the kde ones?
<Riddell> rgreening: we can only use the rosetta translations, all packages in main do
<Riddell> rgreening: they say they should have an export early this week so we should have something to test soon
<rgreening> Riddell: ok. cool. btw, did you get update-notifier-kde up?
<Riddell> rgreening: yes
<rgreening> ty
<rgreening> Riddell: so kpackagekit seems to be a go right? Are you refactoring update-notifier-kde to remove the bits that kpackage kit handles?
<Tonio_> Riddell: interested in a kubuntu.qa.ubuntu.com ? I will get the testcases written, believe me :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: this is pretty much what I had in mind during the previous discussion
<davmor2> Riddell: I think ScottK denied that far to quickly ;)
 * Tonio_ bugs davmor2 for being the more helpfull man of the day !
 * Tonio_ s/bugs/hugs/ nevermind :)
<ScottK> davmor2: Denied which?
<davmor2> ScottK: amarok
<Riddell> rgreening: it's on my todo list to look at what needs changed with update-notifier-kde
<davmor2> ScottK: If you want to listen to music that badly just install it :P
 * ScottK isn't running Jaunty currently, so that wouldn't be my motivation.
<Tonio_> Riddell: do we keep update-notifier-kde ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: what does it do kpackagekit doesn't ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: appart from distro update :)
<Tonio_> rgreening: one annoying thing with kpackagekit : when update set to manual, the icon blinks a message 'want to update blabla" and then disappears after 10 seconds
<Tonio_> rgreening: I think it should stay in the systray unless one choose "no"
<Tonio_> rgreening: don't you think ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: distro update, apport notifier, reboot notifier and upgrade hooks
<Tonio_> Riddell: oki :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: so don't you think the kpackagekit icon should stay arround unless "no" is choosen ? that's something I noticed yesterday...
<rgreening> Tonio_: I agree
<Riddell> Tonio_: yes
<Tonio_> rgreening: can you add this to your todo ? :)
<Tonio_> rgreening: I'll have a look if you don't have time, shouldn't be hard to patch
<rgreening> I'll add it. see what I can come up with. If you can point me in the right dirction, it would save some time (if you know)
<Tonio_> rgreening: take care at doing this for the manual update case only :)
<Tonio_> rgreening: the icon should go away in the case of automatic update, for example, so if that's the same test, it should be splitted I guess :)
<rgreening> k
<Riddell> rgreening: seen today's planet?  using KDE 4.2 and Qt 4.5 together seems to be causing debate
<rgreening> Riddell: yeah. I think the plasma devs need to get in gear and make 4.2 ok with Qt 4.5. It "some" plasmoids that have issues, which are already fixed in kde 4.3 trunk. Backporting fixes from plasma trunk should resolve any issues (if someone wishes to do so).
<rgreening> Personally, it's running fine here. though I have not used all plasmoids
<rgreening> If we knew where they "hacked" to make it work for Qt 4.4 that would help
<rgreening> who knows how to write cmake files?
<Riddell> rgreening: ask and someone may know :)
<rgreening> Riddell, Tonio_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/116108/
<rgreening> That's to original
<rgreening> here's my mod: http://paste.ubuntu.com/116109/
<rgreening> I obviously do not know what I am doing
<rgreening> :P
<rgreening> I was trying to add KcmKpkAddSimple to the cmake (my cloned KCModule)
<rgreening> Riddell: ^
<JontheEchidna> I am thinking we should just go the install-package route
<rgreening> I'm not sure if I just messed up the target/install lines or more
<Riddell> rgreening: you also added KcmKpkAddRmSimple.cpp to the non simple target
<JontheEchidna> in regards to the flash patch for konq
<rgreening> oh. doh
<rgreening> copy/paste fubar
<rgreening> Riddell: anything else wrong that you can see?
<Riddell> rgreening: nope
<rgreening> Riddell: ok. Then I do somewhat know what I am doing in cmake. lol
<rgreening> ty
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: the dialog flash patch downloads the tar.gz straight from adobe, so we don't get the advantages of a packaging system (updates, etc) nor the integration that the Ubuntu packages can have
<davmor2> Riddell, ScottK: hardy.2 desktop effects chooser is a bit screwy.  If you select Custom Effects and then try changing to anything else you can't
<ScottK> davmor2: Can you tell iif  this is a regression or not?
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: that's actually ok, IMO as it is then per user.
<Riddell> davmor2: nothing should have changed in that
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: that and it wants to install flash 9 :P
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: and only ever installed local and can be removed and doesn't require admin rights.
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: have a readme to tell how to feed it links?
<rgreening> ?
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: true dat
<rgreening> :)
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: how do I make the config for the patch?
<davmor2> ScottK: I can't remember that far back :)  I'll track down a copy of kubuntu hardy and check it latter moving on now
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: what do you mean?
<JontheEchidna> it currently wants to install flash 9 and can't find the license
<JontheEchidna> you said we needed to put some links or somesuch into a file that is installed by default
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: oh, is that due to kubuntu-default-settings
<JontheEchidna> links to download locations
<rgreening> ya
<JontheEchidna> got docs?
<rgreening> it's a file included in k-d-s
<rgreening> 1 sec...
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde-profile/default/share/apps/konqueror/konq_plugins.xml
<rgreening> thats the file we need ot add plugins into
<JontheEchidna> thx
<rgreening> so it needs to be updated for flash 10
<rgreening> Riddell: ty. that worked and has built fine.
<rgreening> Riddell: now I just need to actually make my changes in the Simple class and kpackagkit to accept these parameters.
 * Riddell hugs rgreening 
<JontheEchidna> I can't get the license to show up in the dialog :(
<nixternal> Tonio_ and Riddell: even if people tried it in the past and it didn't work, we shouldn't give up on it.  there have been a lot of things started in the past that never took off...reason being as they never had a solid driver...welcome to the open source community...part of the reason I gave up on open source in 2000 is because a) developers can't market and marketing then sucked, and b) because people never followed through...b is a tou
<nixternal> and on that note, I shall get ready to kick off today's build for QA here at work :)
<Tonio_> nixternal: I agree
<a|wen> davmor2: when you find the "original" hardy cd i might have another issue (oem-install), i want you to test if it is a regression or not (unless ScottK got about doing it?)
<rgreening> Riddell: hehe :P
<davmor2> ScottK: meh I can only find hardy.1 that'll do though right?
<a|wen> davmor2: comparing with hardy.1 should be fine
<davmor2> a|wen: what do you need testing?
<a|wen> davmor2: on a desktop cd do an oem-install (english) ... when you get past the oem-prepare state, to the oem-config try choosing english as language; does that work, or will it just stand and wait
<davmor2> I'll have a look as soon as it has dl'd
<a|wen> davmor2: thx
<a|wen> davmor2: if you choose another language than english in oem-config, it should work (worked for me using german), but there is a lot of waiting through the oem-config ... and though the system-language is correct, it seems that the first user (at least kde apps) is still in english
<a|wen> davmor2: if you could test out both parts, it would be perfect
<davmor2> :) 93% dl'd
<a|wen> :)
<davmor2> a|wen: installing now
<a|wen> davmor2: perfect
<Quintasan> hmm the Wubi installer doesn't work under Win 7
<davmor2> Quintasan: wubi installer in which version?
<Quintasan> davmor2: 8.04.2 amd64
<davmor2> No it won't do.  win7 support maybe available for jaunty
<Quintasan> Ok
<davmor2> win7 is still under development they need it released really to know how to integrate with it
<rgreening> Riddell: we can probably get rid of gdebi-kde as kpackagekit appears to have a command line install package option. It would need to be tested and integrated.
<Riddell> rgreening: which installs .debs?
<rgreening> yep
<rgreening> Riddell: I think a policykit piece need to be corrected for it to work (I get auth fail trying it). Tonio_, perhaps you could look into it with the kpackagekit devs
<rgreening> Riddell: however, once that's corrected, we have a command line installer. I wonder if it could replace install-package as well?
<Tonio_> rgreening: one second, lemme look at policykit rules by default
<rgreening> It would be nioce to have one package provide it all. less to support.
<Tonio_> rgreening: have you checked policykit permissions to install local files ?
<rgreening> Tonio_: I know 0 about policykit inner workings... :(
<Tonio_> rgreening: look in systemsettings, advanced, you have a policykit thing in there
<Tonio_> go in org.freedesktop
<Tonio_> you have packagekit permissions
<Tonio_> and then you can set permissions to install local files
<Tonio_> install untrusted local file for example
<rgreening> Tonio_: I do not see this in my systemsettings
<Tonio_> rgreening: just force granted for your user for tests and let me know what about :)
<Tonio_> rgreening:  ?
<Tonio_> rgreening: systemsettings > advanced > system > policykit authorization
<Tonio_> rgreening: don't you see this ?
<Tonio_> rgreening: if you don't then you don't have policykit-kde which is a problem :)
<rgreening> hmm..  1 sec
<Tonio_> rgreening: you should have it install, since kpackagekit depends on it
<davmor2> a|wen: Worked fine here on hardy.1
<a|wen> davmor2: okay ... are you up for trying using hardy.2 also, just to be sure, that it is the same conditions?
<davmor2> a|wen: yes after still running alt tests
<a|wen> davmor2: thx a lot
 * a|wen is doing alt tests as well (on i386 though)
<davmor2> amd 64
<rgreening> Tonio_: nope. I have that package installed but no kcmodule showing up for policykit under system
<rgreening> Riddell: can you see if you have one in your systemsettings under advanced/system?
<Tonio_> rgreening: do you have both /usr/lib/kde4/kcm_pkk_authorization.so and /usr/share/kde4/services/kcm_pkk_authorization.desktop files ?
<rgreening> Tonio_: checking
<Tonio_> with those, you should get the kcm module in systemsettings..... otherwise, it doesn't make sense :)
<a|wen> davmor2: btw, did you test using hardy.1 64-bit or 32-bit?
<rgreening> nope Tonio_
<rgreening> neither
<Tonio_> rgreening: purge and reinstall the package :)
<davmor2> a|wen: 64bit
<rgreening> Tonio_: : http://paste.ubuntu.com/116137/
<davmor2> a|wen: why were you 32bit?
<Tonio_> rgreening: what's your package version ?
<Tonio_> rgreening: don't tell me you are on intrepid :)
<rgreening> Tonio_: no. Jaunty.
<a|wen> davmor2: yeah, i were on 32 bit, so could potentially be a 32 vs. 64 bit problem as well ... in any case, if you test using hardy.2 as well, it will give us more info
<Tonio_> rgreening: that looks very much like the policykit-kde available 3 montn ago :)
<rgreening> Tonio_: it was a bad policykit-kde package
<Tonio_> rgreening: think so :) you should look into the one in the archives ;)
<Tonio_> rgreening: that would probably fix your auth issue btw, without any further config, since the defaults are to just ask user password
<rgreening> Tonio_: will try again
<Tonio_> rgreening: you may have to reboot or at least restart dbus for that to work also....
<Tonio_> restarting kded is required anyway
<rgreening> ok
<rgreening> will reboot
<Tonio_> rgreening: sorry for this :)
<davmor2> ScottK: hardy.1 is the same.  If you select anything but but custom you can change it if you hit on custom you can't
<rgreening> Tonio_: np
<davmor2> ScottK: just thought custom requires another app which isn't installed do you think that would cause the lock?
<rgreening> Riddell: kpackagekit works as a replacement for gdebi-kde (after updating policykit-kde package as per Tonio_'s suggestion.
<rgreening> Riddell: we would just need the file associations put in place to reflect this. Someone else should test it though, to make sure it works for them.
<Riddell> interesting
<a|wen> davmor2: IIRC custom means that you want to control it with the compiz-settings package (or what is it called), and that isn't installed by default
<davmor2> ccsm
<rgreening> Riddell: it correctly resolves dependencies as well from commandline installs as well (so it can probably replace install-package) :)
<Tonio_> rgreening: I can provide a desktop file for file associations, no problem
<Riddell> install-package may well become the packagekit backend
<Tonio_> Riddell: lemme know your feeling on that point :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: what point?
<rgreening> Riddell: really? oh, cause it has a functioning one
<Tonio_> associate .deb with kpackagekit
<Riddell> Tonio_: fine with me
<Tonio_> Riddell: oki, doing this :)
<Riddell> rgreening: it doesn't do conf files and debconf so they're looking at writing a custom backend that uses synaptic (which in our case would have to be install-package)
<rgreening> :) and then we can demote gdebi-kde (punt from cd)
<rgreening> Riddell: ah. I see
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum, they are going to do this ? I hope it'll be possible to switch the backend then :)
<Riddell> rgreening: but jaunty install-package can probably be replaced by kpackagekit indeed
<Tonio_> Riddell: cause the easy way to make it silent is, for me, in corp environement, a pure feature :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: making adept/synaptic completly silent wasn't an easy job
<Tonio_> Riddell: otherwise, as long as it is easy to switch the backend, I'm fine with it :)
<rgreening> Tonio_: I'd like ot make the kdesu for Edit Sources in kpackagekit disappear. Any suggestion on who to ping for help on using policykit bits for that?
<a|wen> g'night everyone
<Tonio_> rgreening: I don't think you need too :)
<Tonio_> rgreening: ho wait... well maybe pinging on the packagekit side would be better
<rgreening> seele: I have the basic KCModule seperation done, and now just need to design the ui and code for the simple view. Any suggestions on the "text" I should use? The current uses Add or Remove Software. Should that change? What should the new simplified Applications only view say?
<Tonio_> rgreening: you already have a org.freedesktop.packagekit.systemsources-configure
<Tonio_> rgreening: if you address this in the auth process, it should work
<rgreening> Tonio_: yes, so I expect it should be easy enough...
<rgreening> I just need some assistance
<Tonio_> rgreening: kpackagekit authenticates a lots in its sources :)
<Riddell> rgreening: careful, the Ubuntu Desktop team have been discussing that one label for the last four weeks without resolution
<rgreening> Riddell: that's why I want seele to make the suggestion, so she can push it up
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> we all want the seal of approval :)
<rgreening> pun intended
<jussi01> rofl
<rgreening> ;)
<jussi01> rgreening: does this mean you have a nice intrpid package of kpackagekit for me?
<rgreening> jussi01: see, my bad humor
<Tonio_> rgreening: you might be able to check how is the auth process handled in kpackagekit and simply copy/paste with the good entry I suspect....
<rgreening> jussi01: I don't. Don't know if Tonio_ has or plans ot backport?
<rgreening> Tonio_: I'll investigate after I get the Simplified Add/Remove done.
<rgreening> Tonio_: ty
<Tonio_> jussi01: I won't backport.... jaunty is out in 3 month, that's fine :)
<jussi01> Tonio_: ^^ ?
<Tonio_> rgreening: probably kpackagekit upstream can help on that point
<rgreening> :P
<ScottK> davmor2: Thanks for looking into it.  I think that since this is not an LTS, we ought not worry about more than 'is a regression' or 'is not a regression'.  It sounds to me like neither of these issues are regressions.
<Tonio_> jussi01: I never backport anything, except for showstopper bugs :)
<jussi01> Tonio_: !!!!
<rgreening> Tonio_: maybe. Is kpackagekit a KDE/Kubuntu/ or other?
<ScottK> That and of course we should document htam.
<jussi01> :(
<Tonio_> jussi01: I know adept is not perfect, but I won't consider it a showstopper bug hehe
<Tonio_> rgreening: KDE :)
<davmor2> ScottK: i'm just running a 64 bit hardy.2 desktop oem to check
<Tonio_> jussi01: I'm serious, backporting for backporting is for me a waste of time, since I'd have to backport packagekit, kpackagekit, policykit, policykit-kde
<Tonio_> make tests etc.....
<ScottK> Personally I consider the lack of proper handling for unsigned packages in both adept and kpackagekit to be showstoppers.
<Tonio_> for a group of 10 geeks, and when this is already done in jaunty :)
<Tonio_> jussi01: sorry but I won't do it :)
<jussi01> Tonio_: you are forcing me to upgrade to jaunty? :/
<ScottK> But they suck equally in that regard, so it doesn't really matter.
<rgreening> Tonio_: was software-properties-kde pushed to KDE?
 * jussi01 huggles Tonio_ :)
<Tonio_> jussi01: or wait for the next stable :)
<Tonio_> should I backport for hardy then too ? :)
<jussi01> Tonio_: sorry, Im messing with you now - I do understand.
<ScottK> davmor2: OK.  Appreciate all your efforts on this.
<Tonio_> jussi01: I know that's rude, but that's the way I always worked, I refuse to backport new features to the stable version :)
<Tonio_> jussi01: bugs are different purpose, and we had a long discussion with ScottK already :)
<Tonio_> jussi01: but I'd help if you switch to jaunty, with pleasure, haha :)
<ScottK> Riddell: I just tried to convince koffice to rebuild for libpoppler 3 -> 4 transition.  It failed due to lack of arts.  I added --without-arts.  It still fails.
<rgreening> Tonio_: My patch to add software-properties-kde, was that pushed into KDE repo or somewhere else?
<Tonio_> rgreening: I was told someone would upload.... I don't remember who...
<ScottK> Riddell: $DOXDATA is '/usr/share/doc/kde/HTML/en/common' which does not name a directory
<Tonio_> rgreening: wasn't it nixternal ?
<ScottK> So I kind of give up unless you have suggestions.
<rgreening> Tonio_: I thought you uploaded to bzr or something?
<Tonio_> rgreening: I propose to upload and I was told it was in the process... I asked 3 times if bzr upload was done, and no response came out :)
<Tonio_> rgreening: lemme look
<jussi01> Tonio_: the switch to jaunty will happen just as soon as I get my 10/10 internet and off this darned 3g...
<Tonio_> jussi01: :)
<rgreening> Tonio_: I though JontheEchidna did the package diff upload and you had done the bzr
<Tonio_> rgreening: by chance I still have the package I prepared for this..... happy guy :)
<Tonio_> rgreening: right that was JontheEchidna
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> Tonio_: my only concern was to not lose the patch/change
<Tonio_> sure
<rgreening> ;)
<Tonio_> rgreening: bzr is not up to date.... fixing this
<rgreening> Tonio_: ty
<Tonio_> rgreening: revision 9 online
<rgreening> k
<Tonio_> rgreening: bzr branch lp:~packagekit/packagekit/kpackagekit-jaunty
<Tonio_> rgreening: would you need write access to this ?
<Tonio_> rgreening: I think would be helpfull :)
<rgreening> Tonio_: sure
<rgreening> add me in
<Tonio_> rgreening: you need to subscribe to the PackageKit-Team ;)
<Tonio_> rgreening: I'm a member but not owner of the team, I can't add you that way
<Tonio_> rgreening: https://edge.launchpad.net/~packagekit
<davmor2> ScottK, a|wen: oem install works fine on .2 too
<davmor2> might be a hw/vm issue for a|wen
<ScottK> Interesting.  It sounds like we're still on the good path then.
<rgreening> Tonio_: will amm me
<rgreening> s/amm/add/
<rgreening> Tonio_: request sent
<Tonio_> rgreening: let me know when you are about to commit, cause I'll had a couple of changes for .deb file association too :)
<rgreening> Tonio_: ok.
<Tonio_> rgreening: stupid question but how do you install a deb file with kpackagekit, manually ?
<rgreening> kpackagekit <deb>
<rgreening> no options required Tonio_
<Tonio_> great :)
<Tonio_> I just have to patch the existing desktop file for the mimetype then...
<Tonio_> rgreening: doing that now so think about updating bzr :)
<Tonio_> rgreening: hum..... it's there already..... MimeType=application/x-rpm;application/x-deb;
<Tonio_> rgreening: what needs patching then ?
<ScottK> So what happens if you feed kpackagekit an RPM on a Debian system?
<Tonio_> ScottK: would be interesting I guess :)
<rgreening> Tonio_: let me check something...
<rgreening> ScottK: you's need the backend
<ScottK> I think we should either know it does something useful or not have the mime type association.
<Tonio_> ScottK: I agree, we have to patch this
<rgreening> Tonio_: gdebi-kde currently has the priority for the mimetype.
<Tonio_> rgreening: about the association with kpackagekit, I pretty much don't like to force associations with profilerc file
<Tonio_> rgreening: looking...
<ScottK> rgreening: We can remove that can't we?  I thought Riddell said somethign about that.
<rgreening> Tonio_: If I move kpackagekit up in the mimetype list, it works perfectly. So, when we remove gdebi-kde all will be fine.
<davmor2> ScottK: Kub alt 64 completed looks okay enduser image is a bit weird on nvidia gfx but that is an old, old bug
<Tonio_> rgreening: that's my point :) forcing order via profilerc is dirty :)
<rgreening> gdebi-kde can't be removed without removing install-package (currently) and that is a problem.
<ScottK> davmor2: Great.  I suspect we'll have more than a few of those.
<Tonio_> Riddell: should we drop gdebi from kubuntu-meta ?
<davmor2> I'll pick up the stragglers tomorrow
<davmor2> bye
<rgreening> yes, but we need ot resolve the install-package dep
<rgreening> Is there a way to make Kpackagekit have a higher priority for mimetype if it's installed so that gdebi is lower in the list (without using profilerc)?
<rgreening> Tonio_, Riddell ^
<Tonio_> rgreening: hum maybe in the desktop file, lemme check.....
<Tonio_> rgreening: I think it is possible within the mimetypes entry in the desktop file....
<Riddell> rgreening: set InitialPreference= higher
<Riddell> Tonio_: only if nothing uses it
<Tonio_> Riddell: thanks ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: anyway, gdebi is already forced within profilerc, so I guess I can simply change in that file....
<Riddell> ScottK: hum, I'm unsure if we should keep koffice 1 or not
<Tonio_> Riddell: language-selector-qt uses install-package right now indeed
<Tonio_> rgreening: I'll go the profilerc way, nevermind, it's already in there :)
<ScottK> Riddell: Currently it's blocking NBS of libpoppler3 and kdelibs-doc, doesn't build in it's current state, and I've no idea if it actually works.
<ScottK> nixternal: Did you get a chance to spend some time with Koffice2?  It was you that volunteered to look at it, right?
<Tonio_> rgreening: hum that changed... now you have to override the mimetype in .local....
<Tonio_> rgreening: we have to go with initialpreference then
<seele> rgreening: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KPackageKitReview
<seele> rgreening: Youre aware of that info right? if not, there it is :)
<Tonio_> rgreening: revision 10 uploaded, fixed initialpreference to 9
<Tonio_> ScottK: what exactly is the problem with koffice please ?
<ScottK> Tonio_: 1.  Needs a rebuild for libpoppler 3 -> 4 transition.
<ScottK> First FTBFS due to lack of arts.
<ScottK> DEB_CONFIGURE_EXTRA_FLAGS := --without-arts fixes that.
<Tonio_> ScottK: talking about koffice 1 right ?
<ScottK> Yes
<Tonio_> k
<ScottK> Then it still ftbfs with this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/116148/
<Tonio_> hum afai'm concerned.... koffice 2 is slow, kword unusable, but krita is nice :)
<ScottK> Tonio_: So we also need to remove the build-dep on kdelibs-doc.
<ScottK> Tonio_: I hit the point of it's more trouble than the amount I care so ....
<ScottK> But I've still got the chroot where it failed if you want me to check anything.
<Tonio_> ScottK: koffice is poorly used anyway, so I'd say going with koffice2 is probably acceptable in our case...
<ScottK> Tonio_: If you're a regular user of it and feel that, then I think it's a good argument for it.
 * ScottK looks at Riddell to make a decision.
<Tonio_> ScottK: except for kword :)
<Tonio_> ScottK: but kword never made it for me, and never worked correctly
<Xand3r> hey ho,  is KOffice beta6 now in the repo?
 * ScottK uses OOo due to the need for MS Office file format compatibility.
<Tonio_> ScottK: but of course, krita won't be as stable as the kde3 one.... as won't be k3b, maybe not amarok too...
<Tonio_> ScottK: but those are things we have to do thinking on the long term :)
<ScottK> amarok is at least released ....
<Tonio_> ScottK: and has bugs the kde3 version never had, but that's fine :)
<Riddell> I'd prefer to keep koffice 1 in if someone can be bothered to fix it so it compiles
<Tonio_> Xand3r: yes it is
<Riddell> bug quite possibly nobody can
<Xand3r> Tonio_: kk thx
<Riddell> I used kword 1 only yesterday for a task no other application could do
<Xand3r> Tonio_:  do you no the date when it cames in?
<Tonio_> Xand3r: I uploaded the package on friday I think....
<Xand3r> Tonio_: oh damn , thx
<Tonio_> Xand3r: you're welcome :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: hard to decide.... I know that feeling :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: anyway I'm ready for packages transition and langpacks packaging when you confirm I can go :)
<ScottK> Let's try it this way ...
<ScottK> Who likes Koffice 1 enough they're willing to fix it so it builds?
<Tonio_> ScottK: I know nobody that uses koffice on a daily bases... except from krita
<Tonio_> ScottK: I can't help to find someone to fix :)
<Riddell> hi Arby
<Arby> hi Riddell
<Riddell> Arby: seems s-c-p-k needs python-kde4-dev and python-dev installed now to get the kcontrol module stuff working, just incase you get stuck with weird errors like I did
<Arby> Riddell: OK thanks for that.
<Arby> I haven't looked at it for a few days but I should really get back on it
<Arby> we have what, about 10 days to feature freeze?
<Riddell> Arby: well we're doing well for features, I'm working on the Job Options page and I think that's the last major feature
<Riddell> bugs of course are a different issue
<Arby> yeah it's still pretty buggy
<seele> string freeze isnt until march, correct?
<Arby> I think I got rid of most of the crashes
<Riddell> Arby: I'm using the ~kubuntu-members/system-config-printer/kcm-scpk branch, I think we can get rid of the other branches
<Arby> Riddell: sounds reasonable to me
<ScottK> Riddell: Did you see the feature status wikipage that a|wen did?
<ScottK> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuJauntySpecsStatus
<Riddell> ScottK: no, I will when I get a moment
<Arby> Riddell: wow, you've been busy. Just had a look at the recent branch history :)
 * Arby updates his branch
<Lure> ScottK: somebody moved it to https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo
<ScottK> Oh.
<Lure> ScottK: and no redirect :-(
<Lure> ScottK: I noticed it only as I get all *Kubuntu* notifications via e-mail
<ScottK> Handy.
<ScottK> Any chance you could put in a redirect?
 * ScottK has no idea how one does that.
<Lure> ScottK: will check in help
<Lure> ScottK: it is "#REDIRECT NewPageName"
<Lure> done
<ScottK> Great.
<nixternal> ScottK: ya, KOffice2 is years away from being considered a replacement
<ScottK> nixternal: Please fix KOffice1 to build then.
<ScottK> Anyone with Windows?  We are mainly lacking Wubi install tests for 8.04.2.
<JontheEchidna> my windows hdd is full
<ScottK> nixternal: ?  ^^
<nixternal> ScottK: KOffice2 is fine as an alternate - do not go with KOffice1
<nixternal> nixternal->backTo(work);
<ScottK> nixternal: How about some 8.04.2 installs in Windows using Wubi after work?
<nixternal> how about no
<nixternal> don't have winblows around anymore
<nixternal> i beat cod4 in every way possible, so I no longer needed windows
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> Anyone else?
<rgreening> Tonio_: kpk doesn't allow me to change whether to install Security Updates automatically.
<Tonio_> rgreening: look at your permissions within policykit
<rgreening> I should have default settings and lokng I don't see any issues. I hit the apply button and close that app. when I reopen, it says it's going to still auto install security updates, but I explicitly said no.
<rgreening> not only that, the apply button doesn't grey out after I hit it. This means the settings are not updating and it still thinks the old setting is in play and not the current one I just tried to apply.
<rgreening> Tonio_: ^
<Tonio_> rgreening: that's weird...
<rgreening> Tonio_: ya
<rgreening> Tonio_: can you test?
<Xand3r> Tonio_: i asked you if koffice-kde4 is in the repo
<Xand3r> ist it in the repo of intrepid?
<Tonio_> Xand3r: no jaunty only...
<Xand3r> Tonio_: gnaaa i tought for both
<Tonio_> :)
<Xand3r> Tonio_: will it be backported?
<Tonio_> Xand3r: not by me, anyway
<Tonio_> Xand3r: but it should be easy to backport, simple rebuilt.... you can do it pretty easilly
<Xand3r> Tonio_: i want to know if it will be backportet from someone in future for the backports
<Xand3r> for the official repo
<Tonio_> Xand3r: no chance, my friend :)
<Xand3r> what?
<Tonio_> Xand3r: neither updates, nor backports.... eventually a ppa...
<Tonio_> Xand3r: backporting a beta app for another beta app... that's pretty useless, really
<Tonio_> Xand3r: it's not like backporting kde4.2
<Xand3r> Tonio_: kk
<Tonio_> when it's stable, eventually, we'll handle backports
<Tonio_> Xand3r: nevermind, it's not really usable at it's current stable for a daily usage
<Xand3r> Tonio_: will it come in the " Unsupported Updates"
<Xand3r> sorry for asking so much
<ScottK> Xand3r: That's backports.
 * ScottK notes that the naming of the different repos in Adept is really confusing for people.
<Xand3r> ScottK: yes
<ScottK> Riddell: I just added skanlite to the dvd seed (since ubuntu-mir approved it).  I think it's worth considering for the CD if there's room later.
<Riddell> ScottK: groovy
<jussi01> ScottK: great to see that get on :)
#kubuntu-devel 2009-02-10
<dtchen> vorian: http://www.trilug.org/~crimsun/2008olf.odp
<vorian> thanks dtchen
<vorian> ScottK: kpov is up up and away
<vorian> ScottK: what news on bug 323266?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 323266 in krusader "Update svn snapshot - required for Jaunty" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/323266
<ScottK> Was I working on that?
<vorian> yeah, it shows you assigned to it :)
<vorian> i can pick it up if you like
<ScottK> Please
<vorian> you got it
 * ScottK totally forgot.
<ScottK> Thanks.
<lex79> ScottK:  can you subscribe this?
<lex79> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kvpnc/+bug/326679
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 326679 in kvpnc "sync-request kvpnc" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<vorian> lex79: what are you wanting to do?
<vorian> meh
<vorian> lex79: what are you trying to do with that bug?
<lex79> vorian: I updated the package
<lex79> kvpnc in repository is for kde3
<lex79> this version is works in kde4
<vorian> hmmm
<lex79> is works -> bad english :)
<vorian> hehe, me too
<lex79> yeah :)
<vorian> lex79: so it now is made to work with kde4?
<lex79> vorian: yes
<vorian> or it's KDE 3, and works with KDE 4
<lex79> no
<lex79> it's kde4
<vorian> ok
<lex79> and works with kde4 :)
<vorian> lex79: for the future: use "new upstream release" instead of "sync-request"
<vorian> sync request is used when we sync a package directly from Debian (unchanged)
<vorian> secondly
<vorian> erm, nevermind :)
<lex79> vorian: pe3k opened this bug
<lex79> no me :)
 * vorian looks
<lex79> maybe this update, fix this bug:
<lex79> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kvpnc/+bug/237577
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 237577 in kvpnc "kvpnc 0.9.0 doest run as regular user" [Undecided,New]
<vorian> lex79: that is debian specific - (the patch in the package)
<vorian> lex79: did you test it to see if it solves that bug?
<lex79> vorian: yes
<lex79> now works great
<vorian> and does it?  :)
<lex79> you can build the package and see
<vorian> All i'm saying, if it closes a bug, you should close the bug in the changelog :)
<lex79> yes, but I'm not sure, so I didn't close the bug :)
<lex79> in changelog
 * vorian tries
<lex79> vorian: thanks I send you a kiss from Italy LoL  :)
<vorian> lex79: hmmm
<vorian> I got a segfault
<vorian> care to take a closer look at that package?
<lex79> uhm in my system works
<lex79> You have a segfault when start application?
<vorian> lex79: and you have to use your sudo password
<lex79> I'm trying now and works
<vorian> hmm, got another
<lex79> vorian: when? when it start?
<vorian> I was using the wizzzzard, creating a ssh connection
<vorian> You have some obsolete package versions installed. Please upgrade the following packages and check if the problem still occurs:
<vorian> libgcc1, libpq5, libasound2, libstdc++6, libpulse0, gcc-4.3-base
<ghostcube> btw kvpnc crashes if importing an existing cisco profile
<lex79> ghostcube: yes, https://gna.org/bugs/?12779
<ghostcube> lex79, hmm it doesnt freeze it just get killed here
<ghostcube> can i run gdb against a super user pid
<ghostcube> oO
<lex79> vorian: the problem is in upstream, I try to build kvpnc from sources and same issue "core dumped"
<lex79> I can try to take 0.9.1-rc2 instead 0.9.1 stable
<lex79> uhmm no...it's for kde3
<ghostcube> lex79, hmm i have a backtrace for the import crash if you want it
<lex79> you can also send here: https://gna.org/bugs/?group=kvpnc
<lex79> :)
 * ScottK starts doing plasmoid-foo -> plasma-widget-foo (doing quickaccess first).
 * ScottK considers alchohol step 0.
<nhandler> ScottK: Are we just renaming them? Or are there more changes that need to be done?
<ScottK> Renaming source and binary, adding appropriate conflicts/replaces, and adding transitional packages if they existed in Intrepid.
<nhandler> ScottK: Is there a bug/wiki page to track this?
<ScottK> nhandler: No.  We should probably have one (wiki I would say).
<nhandler> scottk: I'm about to head to bed, otherwise I would make one. As for the actual packages, I'll try and take care of spellcheck and playwolf (the two I packaged).
<ScottK> K
<ScottK> vorian: You still up?
<rgreening> allo
<vorian> ScottK: kind of
<ScottK> Allo.
<ScottK> Looking for people to dive in and rename stuff.
<vorian> k
<vorian> do we have a list?
<ScottK> I just did quickaccess.
<vorian> ok
<ScottK> http://paste.ubuntu.com/116315/
<ScottK> vorian: ^^ List
<ScottK> Less quickaccess it's the output of reverse-build-depends libplasma-dev|grep plasmoid
<vorian> ScottK: ok, i'll start at the bottom
<ScottK> Great.
<ScottK> rgreening: Want some?
<ScottK> vorian: Did you see nhandler's note about the ones he'd do?
<vorian> no ...
<vorian> yes
 * vorian just scrolled up
<ScottK> OK
<ScottK> Don't do those.
<ScottK> ;-)
<rgreening> ScottK: I'm currently working on Kpackagekit fixes
<ScottK> rgreening: That's definitely more important
<rgreening> I'm trying to get the "simplified" Add/Remove programs view from Adept_manager/Adept into Kpackagekit. Struggling a bit... but that's mostly due to my C++ rustiness
 * ScottK hands rgreening a can of oil.
<rgreening> ty
<rgreening> ScottK: know any c++?
<ScottK> Nope.  It's one of the beauties of KDE.  I can't actually fix stuff so I don't need to feel guilty.
<ScottK> It's one reason I was so happy to see Guidance go away.  I do know Python, so I could fix that.
<rgreening> lol
<ScottK> vorian: My policy for this is no transitional package if it wasn't in intrepid.  Users of development releases are supposed to keep up with this stuff.
<ScottK> vorian: How say you?
<rgreening> I have two constructors, and I want one to call the other with an extra parameter
<rgreening> stumped
<vorian> ScottK: agreed
<ScottK> Excellent.
<ScottK> vorian: Looks like descriptions will need some adjustment too.
<ScottK> nhandler: ^^^
<vorian> s/plasmoid/plasma widget/ ?
<ScottK> Yes
<vorian> plasma-widget-windowslist finished
<vorian> on to wifi
<ScottK> Oh man, don't make me race you, I've been drinking.
<vorian> haha
<ScottK> vorian: I'm checking for new upstream releases as I go too.
<vorian> alrighty
<vorian> wifi done
<vorian> ScottK: here is the updated list http://paste.ubuntu.com/116329/
 * vorian sleeps
<ScottK> vorian: Thanks.
<vorian> no problemo
<vorian> i have to get ready for a day of but chewing from my boss on the morrow
<ScottK> Lovely.
<ScottK> I'd have thought lack of sleep and a hangover would be perfect for that.
<ScottK> http://paste.ubuntu.com/116332/ is updated even more.
 * a|wen starts downloading hardy.1 i386 to find out if the oem issues really is a regression
<yuriy> rgreening: http://www.parashift.com/c++-faq-lite/ctors.html#faq-10.3
<a|wen> ScottK: apart from oem, which i just need to check is a regression or not, wubi is the only thing missing on i386
<ScottK> a|wen: Great.  I keep looking for someone with windows ....
<ScottK> No one confesses to have it.
<ScottK> Not even the great Vista lover himself.
<a|wen> yeah, it is not that widespread, he
 * a|wen confesses to have windows xp on a comp of mine... but it is more than 3500 miles away locked away in a cellar
* ScottK changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Plasmoid/Plasma-widget rename - http://paste.ubuntu.com/116347/ | ISO testing needed for 8.04.2 http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/kubuntu/all | e-mail Riddell for STICKERS | Feature Freeze Feb 19 - How are we doing? -> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo
<ScottK> OK.  New topic has the status on the plasmoid rename.  Somone else's turn.
 * ScottK is off to bed.
<a|wen> nn ScottK
<Riddell> morning Kubuntu
<rickspencer3> morning Mr. Riddell
<Tonio_> morning everyone :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: have you seen the kcometen4 screensaver ? it's a must have, really
<Tonio_> Riddell: I can package it if you're interested
<Tonio_> Riddell: I've seen amarok sometimes stoping at the end of a song and then unable to play anything...
<Tonio_> you have to quit and restart
<Tonio_> Riddell: I didn't have this problem before your last upload... don't know if there is a link or not since I can't trace what happens...
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm on contrib on friday... I think I'll try to work on a starting kubuntu qa process, as we discussed quickly at the UDS
<Riddell> Tonio_: never need kcometen4
<Riddell> hmm, that's not right
<Riddell> Tonio_: never seen kcometen4
<Riddell> Tonio_: also I've not seen amarok stopping at the end of a song, do you have the collection working?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll put a little package on my ppa :) that's just fancy btw, but it's really very beautifull :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: yeah that's inside my collection btw
<Tonio_> Riddell: it happens quite often.... sometimes it won't even quit and I have to kill the process...
<Tonio_> Riddell: if you want to test this little screensaver, you can install it from my ppa :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm in love with it
<Riddell> ~twitter update there's a thin line between blending fruit to make a nutricious smoothie and blending fruit to make baby food
<kubotu> status updated
 * Nightrose waves @ Riddell and Tonio_
<Tonio_> hey Nightrose :)
<Nightrose> how are you Tonio_?
<Tonio_> still a bit sick.... but feeling a bit better :)
<Tonio_> Nightrose: at fosdem arrived with a 39° fever....
<Nightrose> meh
<Tonio_> Nightrose: Riddell took a photo from me sleeping in the middle of a conference :)
<Tonio_> that was unfair hehe
<Nightrose> hehe yea seen it
<Nightrose> fregl and I walked around brussles yesterday before driving back home - that was fun
<Nightrose> the drive back home not so much
<Sput> train++
<Tonio_> :)
<Nightrose> police stopped us for a control, it was snowing and raining all the time and there were many traffic jams because of accidents on the highway
<Sput> train++
<Sput> :)
 * Nightrose still wonders why were were stopped by police though
<Sput> I bet it took you more than the 4 hours it took me to get from brussels to KA :)
 * Nightrose stabs Sput
<Sput> I also bet you didn't have a restaurant with warm foods and cold beers in walking distance for the whole trip :
<Sput> :P
<Nightrose> pffft
<Nightrose> i had a nice travel companion though :P
<Nightrose> and only one of them!
<Sput> well, you could've concentrated much better on each other if one of you didn't have to drive!
<Nightrose> *lol*
<Sput> I love traveling between Frankfurt and Cologne with 300 km/h alongside a highway that's clogged with cars :)
<Tonio_> Sput: since you're there, I've had a lot of question about quassel at work :)
<Sput> well, best to ask them in #quassel :)
<Tonio_> Sput: everyone's impressed, but lots of people noticed an issue with non-existent shortcuts for common tasks (aka ctrl+w -> close buffer...)
<Sput> hmm, shortcuts need tons of work
<Tonio_> Sput: yeah sure, but I don't wanna ping if that's a known issue and being in the work :) if needed to ping, I'll do, of course :)
<ScottK> vorian: I looked at plasmoid-flickr and I'm a bit confused where you got the update as the upstream page listed in debian/control has version 0.1, but you updated it to 0.3.1?
<Sput> Tonio_: we'll get to improving shortcuts, not sure when though...
 * Sime waves at Nightrose
<Nightrose> heya Sime :)
<Tonio_> Sput: perfectly fine :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: is there a reason we have no phonon-backend-vlc in the archives ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: could be usefull for legal reasons in some countries (including france...)
<Riddell> Tonio_: no, although it can't be part of the phonon source package since vlc is in multiverse
<Tonio_> Riddell: yeah, but external packaging, even in multiverse, could be usefull
<Riddell> go ahead
<Tonio_> Riddell: testing :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: for MS formats support, vlc is the only legal option here for example :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: and I guess everywhere, btw, since w32codecs is hardly deployable in corp environment :)
<Sput> or on a amd64 box
<Riddell> vlc isn't a subscritute for w32codecs, w32codecs is only for stuff where there's no free implementation, if there's a free implementation then it can also be used by xine or mplayer
<smarter> and there's w64codecs too :p
<nhandler> For the plasmoid renaming, after modifying the package and uploading, do I have to file a removal request for the old version of the plasmoid?
<nhandler> scottk: ping
* nhandler changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Plasmoid/Plasma-widget rename - http://paste.ubuntu.com/116441/ | ISO testing needed for 8.04.2 http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/kubuntu/all | e-mail Riddell for STICKERS | Feature Freeze Feb 19 - How are we doing? -> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo
<nhandler> scottk: Is it necessary to file removal requests for the old versions of the plasmoids?
<Tonio_> Riddell: looks like the current git is unlikelly to build... I'll try to ping the vlc maintainer...
<ScottK> nhandler: Yes, but let's get them all done and then make one request.
<Quintasa1> nhandler: where I should submit renamed package?
<Tonio_> Riddell: about vlc vs xine, I agree with you, xine could read it, but the fact is that there are proprietary formats that only vlc can handle the opensource way...
<Tonio_> Riddell: cause xine supports w32codecs and then nobody cares an opensource implementation for those
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm not happy with that, but this is real life in corp env :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I have to do with what exists, and I'm stick with VLC atm
<Tonio_> s/stick/stuck/
<Tonio_> at least vlc is now QT, better than nothing :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: a simple example is wma support, how do you do with xine and without w32codecs -> no way...
<Tonio_> vlc handles them
<ghostcube> Tonio_: but vlc isnt very stable
<ghostcube> its still buggy as hell
<ghostcube> xine works much better
<Tonio_> ghostcube: yep, but for example, when the french parliament wants linux, and wma support, what would you do ? ;)
<Tonio_> ghostcube: and vlc isn't that unstable, we're using it for 2 years and had maybe 5 or 6 bug reports for it
<Tonio_> ghostcube: I wouldn't say you about thunderbird, for example :)
<ghostcube> lol ok 1:0 for u
<rgreening> seele, Riddell: I am close to getting a working Add/Remove (simplified) for KpackageKit... very close...
<jjesse__> yay
<ghostcube> Tonio_: but it has probs with peg files
<ghostcube> mpeg
<Tonio_> ghostcube: I'll always use xine on my own, but phonon + vlc is, at the moment, a great opportunity for corp environement, before people switch to open formats
<ghostcube> Tonio_: ok thats true :)
<Tonio_> ghostcube: switching formats is a lot longuer and harder job than switching the OS :)
<ghostcube> hehe
<ghostcube> if your pc is fast enough :D
<Riddell> rgreening: we don't believe you until you supply screenshots :)
<Tonio_> and that because for a parliamenter, if linux can't handle a specific format, that's a bug
<ghostcube> Tonio_: sure like politicans always do blaming things they dont really get :D
<Tonio_> on the long term, they finally understand the real cause, and tend to understand, which is really good on the politics side, but that's a long, long story
<Tonio_> ghostcube: not only politicians, *normal* users :)
<ghostcube> oh ok :)
<Tonio_> ghostcube: users just consider opening a file should work by a click
<rgreening> Riddell: lol
<Tonio_> ghostcube: and they're not wrong imho
<ghostcube> Tonio_: no thats true that vlc can handle it natively
<ghostcube> but they still need to get the nightly build server back up and running
<ghostcube> :D
<Tonio_> ghostcube: but vlc UI is bad, so for example phonon-backend-vlc + amarok + kaffeine/dragonplayer
<Tonio_> ghostcube: that would make a legal desktop, a lot more consistent and well integrated
<ghostcube> Tonio_: one thing thats better on vlc is the mozilla plugin cause it works with midori too
<ghostcube> Tonio_: the prob for vlc is the advanced GUI
<ghostcube> u get lost in this one if you dont know what to do
<Tonio_> ghostcube: and for this web problem, you then have phonon-backend-vlc + konqueror/webkit + kmplayer
<Tonio_> and you're done
<Tonio_> ghostcube: now you see my point :)
<Tonio_> and still consistent web browsing with a good plugin and a legal engine
<ghostcube> hmm yep ok makes sense
<ghostcube> :f
<ghostcube> :D
<Tonio_> but for that we need the backend in the repos, hehehe :)
<raphink> hi guys
<ghostcube> Tonio_: isnt the vlc backend there i thought its available by apt-cache search oO
<Tonio_> ghostcube: there isn't that many linux desktop in corp environments, and very few people know the real problems in there
<Tonio_> ghostcube: was droped with 4.1 or 4.2
<ghostcube> oh
<Tonio_> seele: talking about that, I reallize we discussed a potential conf for the next akademy.... would you still be interested in this ?
<Tonio_> seele: the present discussion is exactly what I could be talking about :)
<rgreening> Riddell: here http://imagebin.ca/view/R25FVK.html and here http://imagebin.ca/view/JqVavc.html
<rgreening> Riddell: the empty box on the left in second shot needs to be populated (working that now).
<rgreening> Riddell: also, wording for Software Management needs to be changed/updated to show two different purposes (Package vs Application)
<rgreening> seele: ^^
<rgreening> believe me now Riddell :) muhahahah
<seele> Riddell: not use enough water/yogurt/ice in your smoothie?
<Riddell> rgreening: yay
<Riddell> seele: none at all actually
<rgreening> :P
<seele> Riddell: that's probably why it was baby food :P
<Tonio_> hum... I'm sick of those X crashes...
<jjesse> my wife has just started making our own baby food for my son.... most of it looks disgusting
<seele> rgreening: what about Applications and Packages -- Management? or will that be too long?
<seele> Tonio_: i dont know what you are talking about. what conf?
<vorian> ScottK: it seems there are two flickr plasmoids :/
<rgreening> dunno seele
<vorian> ScottK: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/Flickr+On+Plasma?content=94800
<Tonio_> seele: when we discussed those corp things and problem, you told me it would be very nice giving a talk about that at next akademy :)
<Tonio_> seele: sorry I used the bad word s/conference/talk :)
<Tonio_> seele: don't you remember ?
<seele> oh yes, i do, but i meant for you to give that talk :)
<Tonio_> seele: I know :) the thing is that I had lots of work recently and couldn't spend time thinking about that :)
<seele> Tonio_: btw.. i hear the weather sucks in paris. i'm surprised you have power now
<Tonio_> seele: I'm sirprised too :)
<seele> Tonio_: well the call for papers hasn't been released yet so you have plenty of time to think about it :)
<Tonio_> seele: great, I'll consider this then, cause the discussion we just had with ghostcube makes me think those issues are sometimes not understood :)
<ghostcube> Tonio_: yeah if u live in germany like me its normal to first of all install th w64codecs
<ghostcube> :D
<ghostcube> then start the rest
<Tonio_> is that legal ? :)
<ghostcube> so i dont really have noticed its not always the best to do so
<ghostcube> Tonio_: yep
<Tonio_> how can it be ? the microsoft licence explicitely forbids that... was this point judged in a court ?
<ghostcube> the only one thats discussed is libdvdcss
<ghostcube> its not forbidden to use the codecs here
<Sput> which microsoft license? :P
<ghostcube> never seen any process talking about
<Sput> the one I never agreed to?
<ghostcube> lol
<Tonio_> Sput: yeah, that one :)
 * Sput notes that EULAs are illegal and void in the EU
 * jussi01 huggles Sput
<Sput> except if explicitly agreed on pre-deal
<Tonio_> ghostcube: I can't imagin using the wma.dll for example is legal anywhere outside of the windows context...
<Riddell> there's no copying licence
<ghostcube> hmm no idea but its not illegal here to use it
<Sput> licenses for use are void anyway
<Sput> they can only cover copyright
<Riddell> w32codecs don't have copying licence
<davmor2> Riddell, ScottK: all the hardy.2 tests should be finished soon
<ghostcube> all german linux users first install the w32codecs without you wont be able to watch any web tv here all wmv :D
<ScottK> vorian: So I guess the package needs to be updated to reflect that one.
<Sput> Riddell: well, they are published by mplayer, so not a downstream problem, is it?
<Tonio_> Riddell: the package, but the files in it, at least the MS ones, are covered by the MS one
<vorian> ScottK: yeah, i'm working on it now since i'm the one that changed it
<Tonio_> Riddell: we have an advocate at work that looked at that very deeply
<davmor2> Sput: I think you'll find that Microsoft would still take you to court if they found you to be in breech of their EULA
<Tonio_> Riddell: you can use and copy them if :
<Tonio_> you have paid a Windows licence
<Sput> davmor2: not the first time they'd lose that one... shrinkwrapped licenses are not valid in the EU
<Tonio_> AND you are not using 2 copies of the same file
<Tonio_> so bying windows, not installing it, and use w32codecs, yes that's legal
<Sput> as soon as you have bought something, there is no way for the seller to impose additional restrictions on the deal
<Tonio_> as long as you have a windows licence per computer running w32codecs.
<ScottK> davmor2: Great.  I really appreciate all the help.
<ScottK> vorian: OK.
<Tonio_> Riddell: same with ie4linux for example.... that's illegal except if you have a windows licence.... that sucks, I know :)
<Riddell> Sput: if the files don't have a copying licence of course its a downstream problem
<ghostcube> davmor2: microsoft cant do anything inside EU they arent allowed to take you to court
<ghostcube> even if you miswatch eula and use the libraries on linux
<ghostcube> the MS Eula is pure not accepted in EU
<Sput> Riddell: hmm true, mplayer seems to not add anything to their files
<Tonio_> ghostcube: that's probably true in germany but not in france :)
<ghostcube> yes thats true too lol
<ghostcube> :D
<ghostcube> but i know how to get an french win 98 to login as admin rofl
<ghostcube> just change the speach
<ghostcube> :D
<ghostcube> its not allowed to crypt the passes
<ghostcube> :D
<ghostcube> something strange isnt it :)
<ghostcube> i think the french pc politic isnt the best they ever done in the past haha
<Riddell> ghostcube: there's nothing difficult or locale specific about w32codecs, they're proprietry software without a copying licence
<shtylman> will guidance-power-manager still be in jaunty? and if so, with whom do I speak about a proposed change I have to the battery display? Thanks in advance
<ghostcube> Riddell: i know was just joking a bit
<ghostcube> :)
<Tonio_> shtylman: jaunty will use powerdevil by default
<JontheEchidna> shtylman: guidance will still be available for install, but it won't be installed by default
<Tonio_> shtylman: afaik guidance-power-manager is still in universe, but due to the change, I'll probably stay poorly maintained in the future...
<shtylman> Tonio_: will powerdevel also be the frontend? or just the backend? I am reading on kde-apps that it will feature a plasmoid "soon", where can I find more information?
<Tonio_> shtylman: the plasmoid is already in 4.2 and works like a charm :)
<shtylman> Tonio_: I have 4.2 installed, what would the plasmoid be called? cause I have 4.2 installed over ibex and guidance still keeps popping up
<Tonio_> battery monitor
<shtylman> Tonio_: I hacked at guidance to change the battery display from the default (3 discrete bars) to a continuous display, and want to see if the new plasmoid can do the same
<Tonio_> shtylman: the plasmoid does it ;)
<shtylman> Tonio_: excellent news!
<Tonio_> :)
<shtylman> Tonio_: so I popped open my laptop to try the battery monitor instead, and it too seems to break the battery full indication into sections versus being continuous (is this in a new version that isn't out yet)?
<davmor2> Riddell, ScottK: test done :)
<Tonio_> shtylman: it has 4 bars, but the gradiant of the bar is proportional to the battery level
<shtylman> Tonio_: I see, thats not very obvious to me, and I could easily see others missing it. Is that plasmoid writting in python like guidance was? or something else? and where could I grab the source for it (kde repos?), I would like to make it be a continuous battery display. Thanks
<Sput> powerdevil++
<Sput> also powerdevil can display a percentage
<Sput> on hover or always
<shtylman> Sput: yea I know about that, but I would like to make it have a continuous battery display as well..good for small icons where the percent text isn't as easy to see
<shtylman> The battery percentage is inherently contnuous, at least integer step, and I don't see a benefit to breaking it up into thirds or fourths, that just hides the true information (imho)
<Tonio_> shtylman: it's C++
<shtylman> Tonio_: cool, I know that too (even better than python) :)
<Tonio_> shtylman: see with upstream first if he is interested in the change :)
<shtylman> Tonio_: how would I go about doing that? is there a particular person I want to talk to? Also, I am going to make the change for myself first (just to have), and can send along a patch to whomever as an example, would that be a better thing to do?
<Tonio_> shtylman: the applet developer, probably :)
<Tonio_> apt-get source powerdevil and look in the sources what is the maintainer e-mail address
<shtylman> Tonio_: thanks a bunch...will do
* JontheEchidna changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Plasmoid/Plasma-widget rename - http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/116480/ | ISO testing needed for 8.04.2 http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/kubuntu/all | e-mail Riddell for STICKERS | Feature Freeze Feb 19 - How are we doing? -> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo
<Tonio_> shtylman: you're welcome
<smarter> JontheEchidna: what's that plasmoid rename thingy?
<Tonio_> Riddell: thinking about the topic, should we rename all plasmoid* packages to plasma-widget* ? thinking about pnm for that :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: yes that's what the topic says
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum, since some of them were only existing in jaunty, should we provide the old name or not ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: not needed for intrepid -> jaunty, but for our users,could be usefull I think, no ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: or do we want a standard conflicts/replace ?
<Riddell> shrug
<Riddell> I probably wouldn't bother
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay, that was my first plan, but I wanted to be sure about you on that point :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll ping you when plasma-widget-network-manager wil be in NEW
<scarabeus> hi, do you ship any patches for kopete that add some functionality?
<scarabeus> we in gentoo have this bug https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=258428
<ubottu> bugs.gentoo.org bug 258428 in KDE "kde-base/kopete-4.2.0 missing menu items" [Normal,New]
<scarabeus> and i dunno if we forget something
<scarabeus> or it is that you add something special
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum, we probably don't want our users to complain there is a conflict with the old one so I'll keep a conflict for couple of weeks in the package, waiting for people to install it
<Tonio_> Riddell: the jaunty users I mean...
<JontheEchidna> scarabeus: I think we ship a pretty much untouched kopete, no patches aside from a string change in the "now listening" preferences
<scarabeus> JontheEchidna: mhm, thanks, that means there is some magic elsewhere :]
<a|wen> scarabeus: in the help menu item there is some items pointing to launchpad, that you probably don't have ... but apart from that no
<a|wen> scarabeus: he seems to be talking about the shortcut configuration, and that is an upstream item
<scarabeus> hm, we ship it unchanged  i will ask for screenie and see what he means exactly then
<scarabeus> thanks very much for points
<rgreening> Riddell, seele, Tonio_: getting close now. I have it displaying icons (not centered/sized properly, but there at least). http://imagebin.ca/view/swfd6LbN.html
<Riddell> rgreening: wow
<Tonio_> rgreening: superb work :)
<ghostcube> [ot] songbird coders are a bit strange oO
<ghostcube> :D
<rgreening> ty both. It's getting there.... Hopefully today/tomorrow to have a patch ready for submission.
<rgreening> my C++ is slowly coming back to me :P
<shtylman> Tonio_: fyi .. the plasmoid code is in the kdebase-workspace source package, not the powerdevil package. The battery plasmoid and powerdevil are a part of kde now so it seems.
<Tonio_> shtylman: which makes sense :)
<ghostcube> hmm question if i build compiz++ with cmake it will detect the qmake by default if alternative is set correct ?
 * Sput huggles jussi01 back
<smarter> like any of use actually uses compiz++ when we have our shiny kwin :p
<jussi01> :)
<rgreening> seele, Riddell, Tonio_: I was thinkng on moving the text from under to icon to a tooltip instead in the package categories. thoughts? or should I just leave it as it and center the icons?
<Tonio_> rgreening: hum... I'd keep the text...
<rgreening> Tonio_: ok, then off to center.
<Tonio_> rgreening: you can wait for the expert's opinion :) I'm not a usability specialist
<rgreening> hehe
<agateau> rgreening: the second list needs more horizontal space
<agateau> it should center then
<rgreening> agateau: ty. I need to set proper minimum and expanding attributes in the .ui
<agateau> yes
<Riddell> rgreening: the text is important there, you can't work out what it means from the icon alone, I'd leave it under the icon,
<rgreening> Riddell: tooltip could provide, but I'll leave under icon as suggested.
<davmor2> Riddell: I'm getting incomplete Language Support on smoketest
<Riddell> rgreening: relying on tooltips never works
<rgreening> Riddell, Tonio_: who is proficient in Qt .ui file settings? I need some assistance I think
<Riddell> rgreening: have you got this installing and removing software yet?
<rgreening> Riddell: oh, that all works (as I re-used the existing code). WHat it doesn't do yet is simplify the right hand side where package selection occurs. That's next. I need to read the app-install-data desktop files for applications/categories and show only those.
<Riddell> rgreening: ok great
<rgreening> :)
<seele> rgreening: you mean in the left navigation?
<rgreening> Riddell: This is actually a lot easier that I thought it would be :P
<rgreening> seele: wrt which question? :) cause I said a lot :P
<rgreening> seele: the icon text?
<seele> yes
<seele> sorry, i'm in between classes. i can't pay atention to irc
<rgreening> seele: yes. In the app categories, text is under the icons. Is that what you prefer?
<rgreening> seele: I assume yes.
<seele> yes
<rgreening> seele: ok.
<agateau> rgreening: i can probably help with .ui
<rgreening> agateau: ok, I'll paste my .ui.. 1 sec
<rgreening> agateau: I can't seem to paste the file to paste.ubuntu.com.. 1 sec
<agateau> no pb
<rgreening> agateau: ok, try this... http://pastebin.ca/raw/1332859
<rgreening> This is the Application Icon widget: <widget class="QListWidget" name="groupsLW">
<rgreening> I need this to resize tightly around the Icons/Text
<rgreening> and let the package list to the right of it expand agateau
<davmor2> Has konqueror slowed down?  planet.ubuntu.com seems to take ages to fully render
<agateau> ok
<smarter> rgreening: do you plan to backport your qt4.5 packages to intrepid?
<smarter> rgreening: I'm not really motivated to upgrade to jaunty atm :p
 * agateau looks at the .ui
<rgreening> smarter: I'm not sure what the plan for Qt4.5 is now. KDE Plasma team does not want anyone to use KDE 4.2 with Qt4.5.. apparantly issues in Plasma
<smarter> rgreening: yup but the trolls want them to use it :p
<smarter> rgreening: I think we'll put it in backports
<smarter> with 4.2.x
<smarter> and/or kubuntu-experimental
<rgreening> I am planning on finishing my build (merge with debian changes) and then I can bp to Intrepid easy enough.
<smarter> cool
<smarter> agateau: thanks for Gwenview! :P
<agateau> smarter: my pleasure :)
<smarter> (also, you on this channel probably increases the rate of French people here of 33% :p)
<rgreening> Tonio_: I am really liking packagekit
<Tonio_> rgreening: hehe
<rgreening> mon dieu. ce n'est possible, nes pas?
<rgreening> my french is really terrible, so I add on 0.001%
<smarter> rgreening: :D
<Tonio_> rgreening: :D
<agateau> hehe
<rgreening> eu sait, eu fala Portugues se faz favor
<rgreening> hehe
<agateau> rgreening: I remember writing some code to compute the minimum width of a QListView in icon mode
<agateau> I need to dig it
<rgreening> OMG. that would be cool
<rgreening> agateau: though, shouldn't it be achievable via the ui?
<agateau> rgreening: unfortunately, I didn't manage to get it to work reliably from the ui
<rgreening> ah
<rgreening> me neither it would seem
<agateau> rgreening: I found it
<agateau> http://trac.qutecom.org/browser/libs/qtutil/src/WidgetUtils.cpp
<agateau> you get the width with computeListViewMinimumWidth()
<agateau> and set it with setFixedWidth()
<agateau> oups, the FIXME probably suggest some work
<rgreening> agateau: so I only need the compute function right
<agateau> yes
<rgreening> ok, I can try that
<agateau> about the FIXME: you should only need to call option.decorationPosition = QStyleOption::Top
<agateau> err, QStyleOptionViewItem
<smarter> heh, when I heard "minimum width of a QListView", I thought malloc(sizeof((QListView)), I must be doing too much low level stuff :p
<JontheEchidna> heh
<glatzor> Tonio_, hello, do you want to ship a later version of kpackagekit?
<agateau> :)
<Tonio_> glatzor: well, latest versions didn't compile yet....
<Tonio_> glatzor: is that better with the latest packagekit upload ?
<Tonio_> glatzor: rgreening is writting patches atm, so we'll probably wait for the patches to be finished, since we'll have to port them, I guess :)
<glatzor> Tonio_, kpackagekit actually follows the 0.4 branch of PackageKit. but we should stay with 0.3.x
<Tonio_> yeah, so we'll probably stay with that one...
<Tonio_> glatzor: I'll wait for rgreening patches to be over and then will push the package and update bzr
<glatzor> Tonio_, there have been some invasive changes quite late in the 0.3.x release series, since fedora has got a different release cycle
<rgreening> Tonio_, glatzor: I should have my stuff done today/tomorrow if all goes well.
<Tonio_> glatzor: well kpackagekit just seems to work decently with our current 0.3 version... any problem you noticed/are affraid of ?
<glatzor> Tonio_, I wrote to Trever about this and I think we could backport the changes in libpackagekit-qt
<Tonio_> glatzor: I'm fine with this as long as this doesn't break kpackagekit :)
<Tonio_> glatzor: but a test is always fine
<Tonio_> glatzor: what are the changes exactly ?
<Tonio_> glatzor: my only concern is that since kpackagekit is now our default manager... and the svn doesn't follow 0.3.x.... well we have to take care at not breaking everything :)
<glatzor> Tonio_, It was just an offer that we could backport changes of packagekit-qt from the 0.4 so that you could update kpackagekit to the current svn version
<glatzor> Tonio_, I won't introduce any patches by myself :)
<Tonio_> glatzor: ah :) I thought you were talking about recent changes in the .3 series...
<glatzor> perhaps I was a little bit unclear about this
<Tonio_> glatzor: well, as long as it works, and doesn't lack any major feature, maybe it's fine like this, no ?
<glatzor> Tonio_, it depends totally on you.
<Tonio_> glatzor: I'll not decide this myself, alone :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: what's your feeling about this ?
<glatzor> Tonio_, If you don't need any changes in the latest kpackagekit svn we can just keep things as they are
<Tonio_> Riddell: keep as it is since it works and seems stable, or try to backport libpackagekit-qt, and use a recent svn snapshot ?
<Tonio_> glatzor: well what we need right now is not on svn, it's mostly UI cleaning and usability stuff, that we'll try to get commited later :)
<Tonio_> glatzor: but thanks for keeping in touch and taking care about us :)
<Tonio_> glatzor: we have quite a few svn snaps and experimental things in kubuntu jaunty right now :)
<Tonio_> glatzor: better not changing what works well, imho :)
<glatzor> Tonio_, fine.
<ScottK> davmor2: Outstanding.
<ScottK> If anyone wants to write a Kubuntu 8.04.2 release announcement, feel free.  If not, I'll get to it later today.
<jussi01> the links on the iso testing site to the cd downlods for jaunty are borked
<Riddell> we're not testing jaunty CDs currently
<jussi01> Riddell: Ahh ok then :)
<jussi01> Riddell: how is todays daily, do you know? installable?
<davmor2> jussi01: Fine ish
<jussi01> davmor2: ok, Ill give it a try then :)
<a|wen> ScottK: got to test oem on a hardy.1 now; same issues, so i have seen no regressions
<rgreening> anyone here have an nVidia card using Xorg 1.5 (like in intrepid)?
<Quintasan> Where should I submit renamed plasma packages? To REVU?
<Riddell> Quintasan: revu is good yes
<Riddell> then poke this channel
<ScottK> a|wen: Perfect.
<a|wen> so 8.04.2 looks good to go
<ScottK> Yep.  Just need to write up a release announcement.
<a|wen> thats needed
<smarter> what's that rename thingy?
<ScottK> smarter: Upstream likes widget and Debian never liked plasmoid, so in agreement with Debian to follow the same naming scheme we are doing plasmoid-foo -> plasma-wdiget-foo on all the current plasmoid packages.
<smarter> okay
 * smarter changes plasmoid-xbar
<ScottK> Excellent.
 * smarter would have liked to be notified of it somehow :p
<Quintasan> Riddell: poke :3
<ScottK> smarter: Writing kubuntu-devel is on my TODO.  Just haven't gotten to it yet.
<smarter> ok
<Riddell> Quintasan: got a URL?
<Quintasan> Riddell: hm? url to the package? nope
<Riddell> Quintasan: did you upload to revu?
<Quintasan> Riddell: yeah, using dput
<Riddell> well let me know what URL it appears at
<Quintasan> ok
<Quintasan> Riddell: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/plasma-applet-flickr   But it seems I've done something wrong because it didn't upload the orig.tar.gz
<Riddell> don't we already have that uploaded?
<ScottK> Riddell: It'll need to be rerolled for the new name.
<Riddell> I'm sure I just accepted it under the new name
<ScottK> Oh
 * ScottK goes back to what he was doing.
<Riddell> http://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-widget-flickr
<Quintasan> I checked the paste that JontheEchidna posted...
<Riddell> a pastebin sdeems the wrong medium for that
<Quintasan> Riddell: looks like, are there any packages left for renaming?
<cbr> what's a good music player apart from amarok?
<Riddell> sorry Quintasan, SEEMS LIKE A WASTED EFFORT :(
<Quintasan> Riddell: Not wasted for me, I'm still new to packaging so I consider it as a practice :)
<Quintasan> lol
<ScottK> Riddell: It would be better in a wiki page, but it was late and we were tired.
 * seele oggles at Riddell's caps yelling
<Riddell> my server is going mad
<ScottK> Riddell: I fiddled the seeds for plasmoid-quickaccess -> plasma-widget-quickaccess.  I left plasmoid-quickaccess (transitional package) in supported.
<Riddell> thanks
<ScottK> No problem.
 * raphink wonders if there is a plasmoid to embed flash apps directly (swf)
<Quintasan> vorian: ping
<smarter> raphink: video plasmoid with the right phonon backend?
<raphink> smarter: it's not for a video
<smarter> oh, ok
<raphink> just a flash thingy that I use on webpages and would be cool on my desktop
<raphink> http://www.biblegateway.com/usage/votd/votd.swf
<raphink> if I could embed that on my desktop, that would be great
<raphink> maybe a general HTML widget
<smarter> yup
<smarter> and qt4.5
<raphink> ok, so I should wait for Qt4.5 to make its way into KDE :)
<raphink> thanks for the answer smarter
<smarter> you're welcome ;)
<smarter> yes, 4.5 is required for netscape plugins support, like flash
<raphink> ok
<vorian> Quintasan: pong
<Quintasan> vorian: have you checked the skim error I told about?
<vorian> Quintasan: i have not
<Arby> Riddell: I'm looking at scpk again. I think we should hide the 'New Network Printer' and 'New Special Printer' buttons
<Arby> do you agree?
<vorian> i will be able to tomorrow
<vorian> sorry
<Arby> Riddell They don't currently do anything
<Quintasan> vorian: no problem :)
<cbr> is there a sane way to get global shortcut keys for rhythmbox in kde?
<ScottK> Anyone with KDE 4.1 and a local printer that could verify Bug #318866?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 318866 in kdeutils "printer-applet does not display when new printers get configured" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/318866
<ScottK> I'm pretty sure that's the last step needed before we move 4.1.4 to -updates.
<Quintasan> hmm how do I force a rebuild in PPA?
<ScottK> If it failed to build, there's a web U/I for it.
<ScottK> If it built, you need to upload a new revision.
<Quintasan> ScottK: thanks
<ScottK> ryanakca: The text in https://shipit.kubuntu.org/ still talks about Hardy, but we are supplying Intrepid CDs ...
 * ScottK is doing a 8.04.2 release annoucement.
<Tm_T> ScottK: thanks <3
<ryanakca> ScottK: you'll have to bug the sysadmins, I only have access to the text on www.kubuntu.org
<ScottK> Ah.
<ScottK> OK folks, feel free to mark on this https://wiki.kubuntu.org/HardyHeron/Kubuntu/ReleaseAnnouncement.2
<ScottK> Riddell: ^^^
 * ScottK heads out.
<ScottK> Riddell: If no one complains and you like that, then I'd say release.
<claydoh> ScottK or Riddell: re https://wiki.kubuntu.org/HardyHeron/Kubuntu/ReleaseAnnouncement.2
<claydoh> 8.04.2 is listed as LTS, do we need to change that?
<ScottK-palm> claydoh: Yes we do need to remove anf LTS reference as well as Ubuntu/Kubuntu (I'm sure I missed some).
<ScottK-palm> claydoh: Please edit.
<rgreening> Riddell: k-d-s needs old amarok removed from favorites and new amarok added. Just did an intstall on a friends and it was the old shortcut
<nhandler> Is the paste.ubuntu.com entry for the plasmoid renaming still up-to-date? If so, unless there are any objections, I'll take care of the rest right now
#kubuntu-devel 2009-02-11
<jtechidna> Hmm, Konversation-kde4 doesn't seem half bad
* nhandler changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Plasmoid/Plasma-widget rename -  http://paste.ubuntu.com/116630/ | ISO testing needed for 8.04.2 http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/kubuntu/all | e-mail Riddell for STICKERS | Feature Freeze Feb 19 - How are we doing? -> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo
<jtechidna|konvi> my kde3 settings seem to have survived
* nhandler changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Plasmoid/Plasma-widget rename - http://paste.ubuntu.com/116642/ | ISO testing needed for 8.04.2 http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/kubuntu/all | e-mail Riddell for STICKERS | Feature Freeze Feb 19 - How are we doing? -> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo
* nhandler changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Plasmoid/Plasma-widget rename - http://paste.ubuntu.com/116643/ | ISO testing needed for 8.04.2 http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/kubuntu/all | e-mail Riddell for STICKERS | Feature Freeze Feb 19 - How are we doing? -> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo
* nhandler changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Plasmoid/Plasma-widget rename - http://paste.ubuntu.com/116654/ | ISO testing needed for 8.04.2 http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/kubuntu/all | e-mail Riddell for STICKERS | Feature Freeze Feb 19 - How are we doing? -> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: could you sponsor https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/update-notifier-kde/trunk ? It's got a somewhat-important bugfix
<lex79> there are six plasma-widget in revu :)
<nhandler> lex79: Could you maybe pastebin a list of URLs? I'll look through them sometime this week
<lex79> ok
* nhandler changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Plasmoid/Plasma-widget rename - http://paste.ubuntu.com/116657/ | ISO testing needed for 8.04.2 http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/kubuntu/all | e-mail Riddell for STICKERS | Feature Freeze Feb 19 - How are we doing? -> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: can you look into Kopete under Intrepid. It is broken for MSN now I believe and requires libmsn bete4 I am guessing
<lex79> nhandler: http://paste.ubuntu.com/116658/
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: updated that an hour or two ago actually
<rgreening> w00t
<nhandler> lex79: I'll try and look them over by the end of the week.
<lex79> nhandler: ok thanks
* nhandler changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Plasmoid/Plasma-widget rename - http://paste.ubuntu.com/116660/ | ISO testing needed for 8.04.2 http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/kubuntu/all | e-mail Riddell for STICKERS | Feature Freeze Feb 19 - How are we doing? -> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo
* nhandler changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Plasmoid/Plasma-widget rename - http://paste.ubuntu.com/116661/ | ISO testing needed for 8.04.2 http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/kubuntu/all | e-mail Riddell for STICKERS | Feature Freeze Feb 19 - How are we doing? -> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo
* nhandler changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Plasmoid/Plasma-widget rename - http://paste.ubuntu.com/116663/ | ISO testing needed for 8.04.2 http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/kubuntu/all | e-mail Riddell for STICKERS | Feature Freeze Feb 19 - How are we doing? -> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo
* nhandler changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Plasmoid/Plasma-widget rename - http://paste.ubuntu.com/116666/ | ISO testing needed for 8.04.2 http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/kubuntu/all | e-mail Riddell for STICKERS | Feature Freeze Feb 19 - How are we doing? -> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo
<shtylman> sebas: I have made some changes to the battery monitor plasmoid (added continuous mode for the battery icon) would you be the person to send the patchfile/changes to? or someone else?
<nhandler> scottk: I just finished renaming the last plasmoid. Should I file a removal bug now?
<shtylman> will there be any more changes to the main kde plasmoids accepted into jaunty? or have those undergone a freeze?
* nhandler changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Plasmoid/Plasma-widget rename - http://paste.ubuntu.com/116667/ | ISO testing needed for 8.04.2 http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/kubuntu/all | e-mail Riddell for STICKERS | Feature Freeze Feb 19 - How are we doing? -> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo
<LaserJock> who's been doing artwork for Kubuntu these days?
<nhandler> No clue LaserJock
<LaserJock> hmm
<nhandler> Do you know a way to check the rdepends of a package that is in jaunty from Intrepid?
<LaserJock> a jaunty pbuilder/chroot is how I do it
<nhandler> I used to use apt-cache rdepends, but that only works if you have the jaunty repos in your sources.list
<LaserJock> if we were smart we'd have a service that let you access the full set of Sources/Packages files remotely
<nhandler> Do you mean like Debian's ultimate datebase that has information on all of the packages/bugs?
<LaserJock> I was thinking along the lines of a remote apt-cache
<LaserJock> or remote dctrl-tools
<nhandler> Does anyone have a link to the upstream decision that resulted in the renaming of the plasmoids?
<lex79> nhandler: maybe this? http://aseigo.blogspot.com/2009/02/why-widget-brother.html
<lex79> and http://aseigo.blogspot.com/2009/02/user-vs-technical-language-aka-more-on.html
<nhandler> lex79: Wouldn't it be from kde.org?
<lex79> uhm...I suppose no
<claydoh> ScottK: thanks for the wiki edit, had  to go to flyball class, didn't get back till late
<vorian> yo!
<vorian> nhandler: iirc, we are matching Debians naming of widgets
<nhandler> vorian: Ok, I thought it upstream referred to kde.
<nhandler> Think it is safe to file the removal request now? Or should I wait until the renamed packages clear New?
<vorian> that was the source, but not the deciding factor
<vorian> erm, wait
<ScottK-desktop> claydoh: Thanks for catching the LTS thing.  I thought I'd gotten them all.
<ScottK-desktop> nhandler: Wait until after New.
<vorian> i think they all cleared, did they not?
<ScottK-desktop> The other big factor was getting agreement with Debian.
<nhandler> vorian: I'm not sure. Let me check
<ScottK-desktop> vorian: Dunno.
<vorian> i know the 3 I did got accepted
<ScottK-desktop> The ones done last night I know got accepted.
<ScottK-desktop> Dunno about any after.
<nhandler> It looks like there are 2 that are still in New: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+queue?queue_state=0&queue_text=plasma-widget
<nhandler> network-manager and memusage
<ScottK-desktop> claydoh: BTW, after having gotten zero support for the raving hordes of Kubuntuforums KDE3 lovers I'm seriously considering an eff you very much post as a followup to my request for help with testing.
<vorian> lol
<ScottK-desktop> Is Kubuntuforums covered by CoC?
<nhandler> I don't think so
<vorian> doubt it, they are not under the *buntu umbrella
<vorian> which is funny, because Ryan was basically forced to transfer ownership of ubuntuforums.org over to canonical
<LaserJock> I thought the CoC did cover the forums
<vorian> Ubuntu forums, yes
<vorian> Kubuntu forums is a seperate thing completely
<claydoh> yes, kfn is totally separate, and largely unmaintaied
<claydoh> and loosely modded
<claydoh> by yours truly
<vorian> \o/
<vorian> claydoh can haz MOD-POWAS
<nhandler> Could someone here check for rdepends on the plasmoids? I would, but I don't know how to use apt-cache rdepends without adding the jaunty repos to my sources.list
 * claydoh should kick some stuff arounf with the owner and the couple mods we do have, but we never get anywhere
<ScottK-desktop> nhandler: Just pbuilder login to your Jaunty pbuilder chroot and do it from there.
<claydoh> but honestly, other than the usual kde3 fanbois holding grudges it is a nice laid back place
<nhandler> ScottK-desktop: I'm on a live cd right now. My Ubuntu laptop died
<ScottK-desktop> Oh.
<claydoh> no different in the kde3 situation than the nmailing list
<ScottK-desktop> claydoh: I don't pay attention to that either.
<claydoh> ScottK: no responses dooesn't mean no reads or testing
<claydoh> I wouldn't want an f-u post myself, but I understand your reasoning :)
<ScottK> claydoh: All the test results in the iso tracker are from known developers/testers.
 * claydoh just looked :(
<claydoh> ill do an f-u post then
<claydoh> well not really
<claydoh> but something
<ScottK> Well I'm pretty well done.
<claydoh> did you have to get permission, or whatever to get a kubuntu 8.04.2?
<ScottK> Yes.  Slanagesk went to the Ubuntu Tech Board to get it authorized after I made the request.
<ScottK> Normally non-LTS releases don't get point updates.
<ScottK> No other derivative got one this time.
<claydoh> I will note that
<ScottK> I packaged KDE 3.5.10, got it approved into hardy-updates (and not just backports) (note with lots of help from a|wen), pushed for Kubuntu to get an 8.04.2, and finally asked for some help.
<ScottK> I did it because it was the right thing to do, not for any particular accolades, but some willingness to lift a finger from the user community would have been nice.
<claydoh> ScottK: the april 2010 is the correct support life for .2?
<ScottK> Oops
<ScottK> 10/09
<claydoh> that would have been nice :)
<ScottK> Plz fixor
<claydoh> done
<ScottK> Thanks
<claydoh> I stickied the testing request post (shoulda done that to begin with)
<claydoh> shuld I change my sig back?
<claydoh> http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3101429.msg169229#msg169229
 * claydoh should take typing lessons as well
<nhandler> Were all of the plasmoids meant to have dummy transitional packages added?
<vorian> nhandler: if they existed in intrepid
<ScottK> claydoh: Thanks.
<ScottK> BTW, in related news, https://wiki.kubuntu.org/HelpingKubuntu could really do with some update.
<nhandler> vorian: Oops. I added them for all of the plasmoids I renamed. Should I remove them?
<vorian> nhandler: which ones did you do?
<nhandler> vorian: Most of them
<nhandler> The transitional package isn't hurting anything, it just isn't needed, correct?
<vorian> right
<vorian> i'm thinking it through
<nhandler> IMO, it would make the most sense to just leave the packages as they are, and just remove the unneeded transitional packages the next time the package is touched
<ScottK> Agreed.
<nhandler> I'm going to head off to bed. I'll keep an eye on the New queue, and once all of the plasma-widget-* packages clear, I'll file a removal request for the old plasmoid-* packages
<ScottK> nhandler: You did add .install files for all of them so you don't get empty binaries, right?
<nhandler> F***. Now you tell me. /me was just making the changes you said.
<ScottK> My debug quassel build doesn't produce proper symbols in backtraces.  I got the suggestion that one or more of http://paste.ubuntu.com/116688/ compiler flags is the problem.
<ScottK> Suggestions?
<nhandler> I guess I'll have a fun day tomorrow fixing up the plasma-widget-* packages again. Although this time, they won't need to go through New
<ScottK> nhandler: I can reject them if you want.
<nhandler> scottk: It doesn't really matter. The old plasmoid-* packages are still in the repos, so this won't mess up any systems. The advantage to accepting them is that I can upload the fixed versions without going through new
<ScottK> nhandler: Or I can reject them all and you can fix them and they go through New once when correct.
<ScottK> If they've got emptpy binaries they should get rejected anyway.
<vorian> nod
<nhandler> scottk: Whatever you want to do is fine. It is no more work on my part. But I guess you are right about rejecting them
<ScottK> nhandler: Please give me a list.
<ScottK> BTW, I had to reject one of my own last night.
<nhandler> scottk: Give me a second, I have to go through my emails to find them
<ScottK> OK
<nhandler> scottk: http://paste.ubuntu.com/116691/ those are all of the plasmoids I touched
<ScottK> nhandler: OK.  Looking.  I'll reject those
<nhandler> Ok, andI'll push updated versions tomorrow
<ScottK> nhandler: Clarification ...  If they're still Source New I'll reject them.  If the source has already been accepted, I'm not sure you can reuse the revision.
<ScottK> I'll leave those and let Riddell decide (if any)
<nhandler> scottk: If they are already accepted, I'll just push a new version with a bumped ubuntu revision
<ScottK> OK
<nhandler> Night
<ScottK> nhandler: tvprogramme, toggle-compositing, teacooker, system-status, stockquote, kbstate, weather, weatherforecast, memusage all rejected.
<ScottK> spellcheck and playwolf are already Source accepted, so I didn't touch those.
<lex79> ScottK: I have this warning: dpkg-source: warning: ignoring deletion of file BIB_ManSlide/Help/doc_en.html~
<lex79> How to fix please?
<ScottK> Did you make the tarball yourself?
<lex79> I downloaded from kde-apps
<ScottK> I'm guessing you can ignore it.
<lex79> ScottK: ok I ignore it, btw can I remove doc_en.html~ and repack tarball?
<ScottK> Shouldn't repack the tarball just for that.
<lex79> ok
<lex79> thanks
<agateau> rgreening: ping
<Tonio_> hi agateau :)
<agateau> hi Tonio_
<Tonio_> ScottK, Riddell: plasma-widget-network-manager is waiting in NEW fyi
 * jussi01 wishes someone would want to do some work on kwin... for separate xscreen support. I want my triple head!
<Riddell> Tonio_: accepted, please change the seeds
<Tonio_> Riddell: thanks ! doing this right now
<Sput> jussi01: #kwin and #plasma, bring a cookie factory :)
<jussi01> Sput: yeah, Im in #kwin ... who do I send vodka to there? :D
<Sput> dunno the bods
<Tonio_> Riddell: seeds updated
<Tonio_> Riddell: I noticed there are pending changes waiting for a new kubuntu-meta upload...
<Tonio_> Riddell: is that wanted purpose ? or could I upload ? I see adept droped ans so on...
<Tonio_> Riddell: anyway I have to wait for the package to build since it won't be added since then :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: yes that should be updated
<ScottK> I'd suggest drop adept to the DvD for now.
<ScottK> There's a 4.2.x schedule now?
<Riddell> Tonio_: I accepted the binaries
<Riddell> Tonio_: can you take a look at bug 325138 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 325138 in plasmoid-network-manager "plasmoid-network-manager does not show wireless connected icon" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/325138
<Tonio_> Riddell: I did the patch and wstefens commited it, so I can close :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I've seen an interesting one
<Tonio_> Riddell: about gtk-qt-engines...
<Riddell> ...
<Tonio_> Riddell: Bug 327741
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 327741 in kubuntu-default-settings "Set "Gtk Styles" to "QtCurve" by default" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/327741
<Tonio_> Riddell: the idea is to use gtk-qt-engines for fonts and so on, but qtcurve for the teme
<Tonio_> Riddell: it is a lot better since there are now known problems with the bindings and qt4 theme
<Riddell> what's the advantage of that?
<Tonio_> Riddell: look at the screenshots, you'll see the bugs fixed
<Tonio_> Riddell: I can confirm the all thing
<Tonio_> Riddell: the problem is the bunch of dependancies that might come with it
<Tonio_> Riddell: but the technical points of using this are valid
<Riddell> qtcurve doesn't fit in at all artisticly
<Riddell> but if it fixes the many bugs we should consider it
<Riddell> but why qt curve?  there's loads of themes
<Riddell> probably even gtk oxygen ones that would fit in
<Tonio_> because it "ressembles" to qt
<Tonio_> Riddell: I agree that any other theme would probably fix
<Tonio_> Depends: libatk1.0-0 (>= 1.20.0), libc6 (>= 2.4), libcairo2 (>= 1.2.4), libfontconfig1 (>= 2.4.0), libfreetype6 (>= 2.3.5), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.16.0), libgtk2.0-0 (>= 2.14.0), libpango1.0-0 (>= 1.22.0), zlib1g (>= 1:1.1.4)
<Tonio_> that's the problm with it I guess :)
<Riddell> it doesn't resemble qt, it resembles qtcurve which we don't use
<Tonio_> Riddell: more than pango, I meant
<Riddell> dependencies can be removed, that's what we do with gtk-qt-engine
<Tonio_> Riddell: our gtk-qt-engines is pretty old, we first can look at updating it if possible
<Tonio_> hum unmaintained...
<Tonio_> Riddell: well I'll keep the bug opened and will try to figure out what to do...
<Riddell> nixternal: do you know this guy? http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=184012
<ubottu> KDE bug 184012 in feeds "Addition to the Planet" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<ghostcube> hello who is doing the kde 4.2 windows releases
<ghostcube> :)
<Riddell> nixternal: actually I mean this guy http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=181048
<ubottu> KDE bug 181048 in feeds "Having Blog added to planet kde" [Normal,New]
<ghostcube> ups its not kde dev channel sorry lol
<ghostcube> btw kmail isnt in the windows ports :) i think Tonio_ you askd about :)
<Tonio_> ghostcube: :)
<Tonio_> ghostcube: it was super experimental last time I tested, therefore that doesn't surprise me much :)
<Tonio_> ghostcube: but that sadens me btw
<ghostcube> hehe i thought it has been ported many tools are ported
<Tonio_> s/d/dd/
<ghostcube> but maybe its in the latest unstable release i havent tested
<ghostcube> nope :) its not in there
<ghostcube> hehe
<rgreening> OMG, my development laptop lid won't open. it's seezed up!
<rgreening> I wonder if WD40 would work?
<rgreening> \
 * ScottK hands rgreening a hammer.
<rgreening> ya. holy crap. im on the atom now. no compiling here
<rgreening> I really need a remove system to dev from...hmmm...
<rgreening> s/remove/remote/
<ScottK> ssh from the atom?
<rgreening> if I had somewhere to ssh to. can't open my other system lid to boot (in fear of lid breaking
<ScottK> Ah.  Powered down.
<rgreening> yup
<ScottK> I've got a five year old here who when she was three managed to make the lid on a macbook so it wouldn't close that I can send you.
<rgreening> lol
<ScottK> She's got a proven performance record in this area.
<rgreening> the 5yr old or the mac? :) hashaha
<rgreening> hehe
<ScottK> The mac is powerpc, so it wouldn't help you much.
<rgreening> true dat
<ScottK> speaking of which ...
<ScottK> Riddell: The latest attempt at linux-ports built on powerpc.  If you could accept that out of binary New, I could get started seeing if we can get 4.2 to build on power pc ...
<rgreening> I guess I'll have to go and get some grease or wd40 to see if I can coax the lid up without damaging it further.
<Riddell> hmm, there's a script to do that, I wonder if I can work it out
<ScottK> Which *parted library are we using these days?
<Riddell> ScottK: libparted1.8-10 ?
<ScottK> Just following the ext4 discussionon #ubuntu-devel and wondering if we need to update for ext4 too.
<Riddell> ScottK: which we?
<ScottK> Kubuntu we.
<Riddell> ScottK: what do we have that cares about filesystems?
<ScottK> Way back in ancient history I thought we used qtparted for something.
<Riddell> only in dapper
<ScottK> OK.
<agateau> rgreening: ping
<ScottK> I just thought I'd ask so we didn't end up with another "Ubuntu has it but Kubuntu doesn't" because we forgot to update something.
<Riddell> ScottK: linux-ports accepted
<Riddell> that overrides script takes ages to run
<ScottK> Is it done?  Because LP shows i386 accepted, but powerpc still New.
<Riddell> ScottK: try refresh?
<ScottK> Tried.  Will try again.
<ScottK> Riddell: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+source/linux-ports/2.6.28-1.3 still says New for ppc here.
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: did you get my ping about update-notifier-kde?
<Riddell> ScottK: hrm, wait a bit I guess, it's definately not in the soyuz queue now
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: don't think so
<JontheEchidna> I have a semi-important crash fix:
<ScottK> Riddell: OK.  Will do.  Thanks for looking after it.
<JontheEchidna> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/update-notifier-kde/trunk
<JontheEchidna> ironically, whenever apport is used it'll crash update-notifier-kde. Well, it won't any more since it got fixed. :P
<rgreening> agateau: pong
<agateau> rgreening: how did it go with the listview width?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: super, I'll upload after I have this soup
<rgreening> agateau: I haven't tried it yet. my laptop broke. using a differnet one now
 * rgreening is off to buy a new laptop...
<agateau> rgreening: oh I see
 * ScottK likes the sound of the Qt 4.5/KDE 4.2 discussion in http://dot.kde.org/2009/02/11/plasma-team-looks-future
<Tonio_> Riddell: kubuntu-meta uploaded
<Riddell> thanks
<cbr> so we will have qt 4.5 soon?
<ScottK> I think it depends on resolution of the question of the KDE upstream position on it.
<ScottK> See the blog post I linke to a few minutes ago.
<rgreening> ScottK: cool. does look like they may address our concerns
<ScottK> rgreening: It does.  I hope so.
<rgreening> me v2
<ScottK> Qt and KDE are our major upstreams and it'd be REALLY handy if they could agree on this.
<rgreening> agreed
<ScottK> rgreening: It occurs to me that if you're looking for some remote place to do building of stuff the Amazon EC2 setup stuff that Ubuntu Server team is doing might give you an easy path to an affordable solution.
<ScottK> Not a bad resume bullet either.
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: did you see the blog from the trolls? Nice discussion going there too
<JontheEchidna> Ah, Thiago's blog
<Riddell> which puts the burden on us distros
<Riddell> ryanakca: the stickers are free, just send me your postal address
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Yeah.  I saw that.
<Riddell> Tonio_, JontheEchidna: no stickers for you?
<Riddell> jjesse__: ?
<jjesse__> Riddell : i senet you an email
<Riddell> jjesse__: I've not received one
<jjesse__> i'll resend it today after this conference call
<Riddell> seaLne: want stickers?
<Riddell> txwikinger, Sime, sebas: last call for stickers, e-mail me your postal addresses
<Riddell> freeflying, allee ^^
<rgreening> ScottK: Is it Intel Core 2 Duo that allows use of the x64 arch?
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: I liked the KDE guys "maybe we'll do some patches for it" way better than the Troll's "let the distros sort it out"
<Riddell> ryanakca: Core 2 is 64 bit
<shtylman> stickers?!
<ScottK> rgreening even ^^
<rgreening> lol
<rgreening> ty Riddell
<freeflying> Riddell: how can I get the stickers? :)
<seaLne> Riddell: stickers?
<Riddell> freeflying: e-mail me your postal address
<Riddell> seaLne: lovely Kubuntu ones
<rgreening> Riddell: my lappy died :( so buying a replacement ASAP
<seaLne> Riddell: ok, need my address again?
<Riddell> seaLne: yes please
<shtylman> Riddell: country specific? or anywhere? (I am in the US)
<Riddell> shtylman: anywhere, if you're a kubuntu contributor
<shtylman> gotcha
<sebas> Riddell: sent
<sebas> thanks
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: no thanks, I'm fine :)
<Riddell> NCommander: stickers?
<NCommander> huh?
<ScottK> Riddell: LP is still showing the ppc kernel New here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+queue - No idea what's up with that.  I'm heading out for a few hours and I'll check back then.
<Riddell> NCommander: e-mail me your postal address if you want kubuntu stickers
<NCommander> Sure
<Lure> Tonio_, Riddell: isn't plasma-widget-network-manager wrong name (after recent rename upstream to network management). I would think that plasma-widget-networkmanagement would be more accurate
<freeflying> Riddell: how many stickers can I have, beijinglug will hold a install fest for girls next month
<Riddell> freeflying: just one sheet I'm afraid
<Riddell> freeflying: it includes about 10 stickers I think
<Lure> freeflying: get more addresses to Riddell ;-)
<Riddell> freeflying: what's "Pockey Lam" ?
<freeflying> Riddell: a girl :)
<jjesse> Riddell: best address for stickers
<jjesse> Riddell: i can haz stickers pleaze email on way
<Riddell> jjesse: got it
<ScottK> Riddell: The mysterious kernel finally appeared.  Thanks if you gave it another push.
 * ScottK has mesa requeued now and we'll see how far we get on Power.
<Riddell> when did PowerPC become just Power?
<ScottK> When I got tired of typing the whole thing.
<ScottK> I guess ppc would be clearer and shorter.
<Riddell> well it often is just called Power
<ScottK> Then I guess I got lucky.
<ScottK> Once again, I'd really appreciate it if someone with 4.1 could verify Bug #318866 as it's the last thing blocking the 4.1.4 transition to intrepid-updates.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 318866 in kdeutils "printer-applet does not display when new printers get configured" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/318866
<ScottK> I double checked last night and my printer is parallel only and my laptop that has 4.1.4 has no parallel port, so I can't test it ...
<Riddell> it'll need a USB printer
<Riddell> asking in #kubuntu
<Riddell> we are supposed to have a sru-verification team for this sort of thing...
<nixternal> Riddell: never head or saw of that guy in my life...that is a first
<nixternal> never seen him on the docs mailing list or the docs channel either
<Riddell> nixternal: want to contact him and bring him in?
<nixternal> ya I will respond to that bug for more info
<vorian> Riddell: with kolourpaint, do we just need to move kolourpaint4 > kolourpaint (with appropriate Replaces/Conflicts)?
<Riddell> vorian: what's the issue?
<vorian> there is no issue, I was looking at the "to-do" list
<Riddell> vorian: it's a qustion of if we want it on the CD, I think we don't, others think we do
<vorian> Riddell: ok
<JontheEchidna> ktorrent needs updating/merging btw
<JontheEchidna> A while back I almost got it working but it failed trying to install an .xpm icon, and we had KDE packaging work to do
<Tonio_> Riddell: what about Lure proposal ? plasma-widget-networkmanagement ?
<Tonio_> would make sense, since indeed upstream renamed it 3 weeks ago
<jussi01> Tonio_: you looking for a name for the plasma nm-applet?
<Tonio_> jussi01: well Lure proposed this, and this would make sense in my opinion...
<Tonio_> on the other hand, it is a frontend for network-manager
<jussi01> Tonio_: at least I would propose: plasma-widget-networkmanager
<Tonio_> so..... I think I prefer the current name, but I'm not the only one choosing :)
<Tonio_> jussi01: and as part of kubuntu-desktop, most people will never figure out the name of the package :)
<jussi01> or even better I would say, network-manager-plasma-widget, following on from network-manager-gnome
<Riddell> seems like a bad choice of upstream not to call it something related to network-manager
<jussi01> even network-manager-plasma ?
<jussi01> or network-manager-plasmoid ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: the plasmoid for powerdevil isn't called powerdevil-something, but simply "battery monitor"
<Tonio_> Riddell: I think the "network management" name comes from the same principle...
<Tonio_> considering people don't have to know it is a frontend for something called network-manager
<Tonio_> which makes sense imho :)
<Riddell> people searching for the package may well know about network manager
<Riddell> anyway, I don't have an opinion
<Tonio_> Riddell: it'll be installed by default
<smarter> it needs to indicate in the long desc that it's a network-manager frontend at least
<ScottK> jussi01: Debian has settled on plasma-widget-foo for a naming scheme and we are following in that.
<Tonio_> Riddell: and well.... we can learn them to use : apt-cache rdepends network-manager | xargs apt-cache show | grep kde
<Tonio_> :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: seriously, I was wondering about something...
<Tonio_> Riddell: alt+space is unused, right now, and used to be the default for katapult
<Tonio_> Riddell: it also is the default for osx and windows launchers...
<Tonio_> Riddell: shouldn't we consider enabling krunner on alt+space ?
<Tonio_>  Riddell also, that's a lot easier to type in than alt+f2
<shtylman> I change the binding to alt+space
<shtylman> cause I was used to katapult
<shtylman> easier on the hands too, cause your thumb is generally already on spacebar and the other one is near the alt key, just my $0.02
<Riddell> shrug, alt+f2 is common across KDE and GNome
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm talking about an alternative shortcut :) not a replacement
<Tonio_> Riddell: so that it can be called with alt+f2 or alt+space
<Tonio_> Riddell: wouldn't that make sense ?
<Riddell> again, no opinion, do it if you like :)
<Riddell> allee: my e-mail doesn't do UTF 8, what are the characters I can't see?
<allee> Riddell: ü or write 'ue' instead
<Riddell> allee: your address makes it sound like you work with aliens :)
<allee> Riddell: some scientist here are like them ;)
<shtylman> does work still need to be done on the ubiquity installer? I am reading the todo list and I see that has 'none' next to it...
<Riddell> shtylman: yes
<Riddell> shtylman: the easy item is to change it to a KApplication from a QApplication
<Riddell> shtylman: harder stuff includes the new timezone map
<vorian> there's a crapton of plasmiods needing a second review on REVU, if someone has time
<shtylman> Riddell: ok, I would like to tackle the easy item first, and then move onto the harder item schedule permitting. Where should I get started? and who should I submit patches to?
<Riddell> shtylman: have you ever done python and/or pykde programming before?
<shtylman> Riddell: python yes...pykde not really
<Riddell> shtylman: may want to start by looking over http://techbase.kde.org/Development/Languages/Python/PyKDE_WebKit_Tutorial
<Riddell> then you can branch ubiquity and see if you can change it from a Qt app to a KDE one  https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-installer/ubiquity/trunk
<Riddell> ubiquity is a large and complex application though
<Riddell> and of course it's an installer so don't go past the final stage or it'll wipe your hard drive and generally don't run it on a machine that you don't mind being wiped
<Riddell> generally I  apt-get install ubiquity   and edit the files from the package, then copy the files back to the bzr archive
<shtylman> Riddell: heh, noted. And I assume I should be using the current ubiquity package from jaunty?
<Riddell> shtylman: yes
 * Riddell out for a few hours
<Quintasan> umm I have a wierd problem. Fist time I uploaded changes file to PPA it was accepted, now it gets rejected because of "Unhandled exception processing upload: 'ascii' codec can't encode character u'\u0142' in position 71: ordinal not in range(128)" Anyone can tell me whats going on?
<smarter> Quintasan: increments the version number and reupload
<smarter> seems to be a transient bug with LP
<Quintasan> smarter: thanks
<Sime> OMG, the wife was almost 3 hours without internet... call about a survival situation...
<Sime> talk about
<Tscheesy> Sime: time for an Openmoko ;) but not longer :D
<Tscheesy> btw KDE4 for ARM? is this an option?
<ScottK> Yes
<ScottK> In Jaunty, which is the first release which has ARM, KDE 4.2 is fully built.
<ScottK> It could stand some testing ....
<ScottK> None of the regularly active developers has arm ...
<Tscheesy> hmm
<seele> ugh, i meant to test that the last time you asked about it
 * seele has homework to do first. boo inferential statistics :(
 * Tscheesy needs some lectures..
<ScottK> seele: We have full CD images on armel now.
<ScottK> lpia too (alternate only) for those with an atom.
<Tscheesy> How big? unpacked?
<seele> hmm.. i wonder if my SD card just needs reformatted or if it's fried
 * seele isn't a big fan of sd media
 * Tscheesy has a 8GB microSD 
<ScottK> Tscheesy: Dunno unpacked.  Packed it fits on a CD, so I'd guess you're OK.
<ScottK> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/ports/daily/current/jaunty-alternate-armel.iso
<Tscheesy> so i now what to .. thanks ScottK
<ScottK> Tscheesy: If you figure out how to do it, a how-to would be greatly appreciated.
<Tscheesy> any chance for a *buntu Touch-Screen Client?
<Tscheesy> ScottK: i'll give it a try acc. the Android. way of install.. hope the Bootmanager wil work.. cause it's surly a large kernel..
<JontheEchidna> kde rev 924880
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=924880&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 924880 | BUG: 176797 Fix infinite recursion. Winterz dont do this again please :D
<JontheEchidna> doesn't seem to have been backported to 4.2 yet...
<JontheEchidna> I might have to backport it to 4.1 and 4.2
<rgreening> ScottK: I got a new laptop
<rgreening> Keyboard is icky...
<rgreening> international one, and the left shift is half size
<rgreening> Can I remap the caps lock and shift key easily?
<Sime> does anyone where know if the Python marble bindings have been packaged? or will be packaged?
<JontheEchidna> Sime: I seem to recall that they aren't at the moment
<Sime> JontheEchidna: yeah, I couldn't find them. bummer
<JontheEchidna> they're in kdebindings, correct?
<Sime> JontheEchidna: they are part of kdeedu/marble, and need to be turned on during the build.
<JontheEchidna> just need to know which module to cmake to find out why we aren't building them
<Quintasan> night guys (and girls if any ;)
<Tm_T> if?!
<ghostcube> hi folks are there still any daily 8.10 alternate releases for kubuntu ?
<ScottK> ghostcube: You mean 9.04?
<ScottK> 8.10 is done.
<ghostcube> ScottK, hmm ah i only know from debian that there are daily updated release cds with all fixes till then
<ghostcube> i thought this is for ubuntu too
<ScottK> No.
<ScottK> We do dailies for the development release.
<ScottK> For released versions CD images don't normally get updated.  LTS releases are the exception.
<ghostcube> ah ok ScottK thx :)
<ScottK> We also did an exception for Hardy Kubuntu because although not LTS, it's the last KDE3 release.
<Riddell> new system-config-printer-kde is up in jaunty and in my ~jr PPA in intrepid
<Riddell> testers welcome
<Riddell> seele: you may take a look, it's pretty rough still but at least it shows progress
<Riddell> you can say what area you think needs work first :)
 * seele fires up virtualbox
<Riddell> seele: not on 4.2 yet?
<seele> Riddell: oh, your ppa has a build for intrepid?
 * seele just assumes everyone is working in jaunty by now
<Riddell> seele: yes, it needs kubuntu-experimental for 4.2
<ghostcube> whats this doing guys :)
 * jussi01 sighs... :(
<seele> Riddell: ah, well i gots that
<ghostcube> what is this package replacing inside of kde ?
<ghostcube> the dialog if i start print job ?
<seele> the printer configuration ui, not the printer ui
<Riddell> it's part of KDE
<ghostcube> ahh ok btw where is it gone lol is there any in kde 4.2 or is this the first one cause i just looked into systemsettings and cant find it :D
<ghostcube> i always config my printers by cups web interface
<ghostcube> ah got it
<ghostcube> sorry iam blind
<seele> Riddell: is there anything that doesnt work or I should try to click before i break something?
<seele> Riddell: you want feedback here, in email, or wikie page, etc.?
<nhandler> We are meant to remove THIS_SHOULD_GO_TO_UNSTABLE and modify plasmoids to use the version of kde.mk that ships with cdbs, right?
<ScottK> nhandler: kde.mk/kde4.mk, but yes.
<nhandler> ScottK: Yeah, that is what I meant.
<nhandler> Can debian/cdbs/dh_sameversiondeps also be removed?
<ScottK> All the debian/cdbs stuff can go AFAIK.
<nhandler> One last question, for the .install files, they are only for packages with the transitional packages to avoid empty binaries. I looked at the .install file in some of the other plasma widgets, and they had usr/share/kde4/services/* and usr/lib/kde4/*. For one of the plasma widgets I was working on, it installs files in a different sub directory of usr/share/kde4. Is it fine to add usr/share/kde4/* to the .install file?
#kubuntu-devel 2009-02-12
<Riddell> seele: plenty stuff doesn't work, I think just casual comments on what you'd like to see fixed is fine for now, I know a good number of things that need worked on before any more formal testing is needed
<seele> Riddell: ok
<Riddell> just interested if it works at all for now :)
<ScottK> nhandler: You only need the .install file for the ones with the transitional package.
<nhandler> I know
<ScottK> nhandler: OK usr/share/kde4/* should be fine, but I'd test build and check the .deb to make sure.
<Sput> seele, ScottK: anything really important on your must-have list for Quassel, now would be the time to give it to us if it should go in before the freeze
<nhandler> scottk: I'm testing these all in my PPA before uploading. Hopefully, this batch will turn out ok. However, it might take a little longer than I originally thought. The PPAs take some time
<Sput> as we plan to release 0.4.0 on Tuesday more or less
<ScottK> Sput: I think whatever seele wants is the most important.  My main concern is getting the debug working.
<Sput> yeah, that's why I pinged you both :)
<Riddell> I'd really like to see it use the unix username by default, having lots of people joining IRC all called quassel123 is going to get confusing
<Sput> Riddell: already done
<Riddell> yay!
<Sput> for all platforms even :)
<Sput> realname too
<quassel183> hello everybody
<quassel183> :)
<Sput> Riddell: obviously not a git version from a couple hours ago :D
<seele> Sput: afaik you've fixed all the stuff on my shortlist so i'm happy :)
<EgS> Sput: why not? maybe it's just his old identity
<Sput> seele: very good to hear, cool :)
<Sput> seele: btw, thanks for the honorable mention on your blog :)
<quassel183> Hi everybody, kubuntu devs, I want to let you know that openSUSE openoffice 3.0.1 build has patches that make it use kde4 open/save dialog. OOO 3.0.1 in jaunty still uses kde3 dialogs. I just want you to know so you can apply their same patches
<quassel183> if you already know sorry :)
<quassel183> http://lizards.opensuse.org/2009/02/10/openoffice_org-3_0_1_0openoffice_org-3_0_1_2/
<Riddell> quassel183: that is interesting
<quassel183> :)
<Riddell> our OO guy did try those patches recently without luck, maybe they've been fixed
<quassel183> probably, since they've  just been moved to a stable repository.
<nhandler> lintian overrides for quilt-build-dep-but-no-series-file can be removed now, correct?
<Riddell> nhandler: yes
<nhandler> And what about the cmake-find-plasma patches?
<Riddell> nhandler: I don't know
<nhandler> I'll go and look. I thought I saw a package or two that removed it, but I'm not positive
<Riddell> he's wrong, it's still KDE 3
<lex79> vorian: thanks for the review
<vorian> lex79: na, thanks for all the plasmoids!
<lex79> can you archive these?
<lex79> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/plasmoid-fortunoid
<vorian> did they get uploaded?
<vorian> ah, sure
<lex79> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/plasmoid-logout
<lex79> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/plasmoid-nextwallpaper
<lex79> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/plasmoid-simplemonitor
<ScottK> lex79: You're going to rename those, right?
<lex79> yes
<ScottK> OK
<vorian> ScottK: he already did, there are 7 plasmoids awaiting a second review
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> Got it now.
<vorian> lex79: all archived, thanks again :)
<lex79> you are welcome :)
<vorian> nhandler: how's the widget transition going?
<jjesse_> evening
<vorian> hi jjesse_
<jjesse_> stupid disconnect w/ VPN connection
<lex79> kpackagekit is broken?
<lex79> Refresh doesn't work and find button is off when search a package
<jjesse> lex79: in jaunty are you having problems?
<jjesse> with kpackagekit?  i reported a bug on the refresh package problem
<lex79> jjesse: yes
<jjesse> bug 327765
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 327765 in kpackagekit "Refresh package list stays at "unkown state"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/327765
 * rgreening is migrating 80GB data from failed lappy to my new one...
<lex79> jjesse: when click "Refresh" button, I have this message: Authentication failed
<lex79> when I put a name package in "Search package name", find button is off
<vorian> choqok 0.4 just uploaded
<jjesse> lex79 are you runninkg kdesudo before kpackagekit?
<lex79> jjesse: no
<shtylman> will packagekit be the default in jaunty?
<jjesse> lex79 thats problly why you get the error message
<jjesse> shtylman yes
<jjesse> lex79: kpackagekit is not asking for the sudo password so you can't referesh the package listing
<jjesse> that's another bug i reported, can't find it right now
<lex79> ok
<jjesse> hrm can't find that bug reporting it now ;)
<jjesse> found it bug 327760
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 327760 in kpackagekit "Upon launching kpackagekit not accessed for sudo password" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/327760
<jjesse> linking to bug 319459
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 319459 in kpackagekit "kpackagekit reports an autentication error before you type password in policykit-kde dialog" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/319459
<rgreening> kpackagekit doesn't use sudo it uses policykit.
<rgreening> jjesse: ^\
<ScottK> enter rgreening: kpackagekitman to the rescue.
<rgreening> kpackagekit will talk to policykit, and if the action requires admin rights, it will decide if/when to ask for auth.
<rgreening> jjesse: so, are you able to go to the updates and refresh?
<rgreening> jjesse: is this a recent problem? was it working already?
<jjesse> rgreening sorry wife called
<jjesse> rgreening: when i click on refresh packages i think it is called i get an error
<jjesse> not asked for my sudo password
<jjesse> this was last night with all updates
<jjesse> on jaunty
<rgreening> yes. I get that on a fresh install. Let me see what is missing.
<rgreening> jjesse: it could be a dep issue. I have it working correctly on my old system...
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: is packagekit itself installed?
<JontheEchidna> bug 327787
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 327787 in kpackagekit "Kpackagekit should depend on packagekit to be useful" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/327787
<jjesse> rgreening: let me fire up my vm
<jjesse> so i can further test
<jjesse> best/quickest way to check if packagekit is isntaleld corrertly?
<JontheEchidna> apt-cache policy packagekit
<jjesse> it shows installed
<JontheEchidna> guess that's not it then
<jjesse> wait hold on
<jjesse> read it wrong
<JontheEchidna> :)
<jjesse> installed (none) means not installed correct
<jjesse> read it wrong
<JontheEchidna> correct
<JontheEchidna> I was puzzled there for a second :P
<jjesse> i like to puzzle you
<JontheEchidna> then yes, that's bug 327787
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 327787 in kpackagekit "Kpackagekit should depend on packagekit to be useful" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/327787
<JontheEchidna> lol
<jjesse> lex79 that's probablly your problem as well
<rgreening> apt-cache policy packagekit shows mine as  not installed
<rgreening> who wrote those deps :)
<rgreening> and dont say dep-ends...
<JontheEchidna> who revu'd those deps and let them slip ;-P
<rgreening> lol
<JontheEchidna> maybe libpackagekit-qt11 should depend on packagekit?
<JontheEchidna> nah, kpackagekit should dep on it itself
<rgreening> something should
<lex79> jjesse: yes, this is my problem
<jjesse-jaunty> yay at least now we know how to solve it
<rgreening> check with Tonio_ to see why... iirc, there was a dep at one point and it was changed... which is prob the point it broke
<jjesse-jaunty> blame either rgreening or JontheEchidna
<rgreening> not me. I never made the packge. I submitted a patch for something, but never packaged.
<rgreening> :P
<seele> jjesse-jaunty: youre in DC?
<jjesse> seele: yes i am, i'm in tonight and fly back tomorrow
<jjesse> presenting at a tech conference
<seele> oh, which one?
<jjesse> its the federal tech workers conference sponsored by carahsoft
<seele> cool
 * seele lives in rockville :P
<jjesse> no idea where that it is in relation ship to where i am currently staying
<seele> for you non-locals, that's about a 20 minute metro ride
<seele> what hotel are you at? marriot in cleveland park?
<jjesse> jw marriot
<jjesse> on pennsylavnia ave
<jjesse> i think
<seele> in the middle of town? everything is probably closed after 5
<rgreening> I think Lancelot should be the default menu plasmoid
<rgreening> Looks so much better
<jjesse> i think the polic just blocked off pennsylavina avenue
<jjesse> wonder if the president is traveling?
<seele> maybe, or someone else
<jjesse> a big motorcade with lots of black suvs just went buy
 * jjesse is gawking
<jjesse> everyone can tell i'm not a local :)
<seele> lol
<seele> i'll feel bad if it was a decoy and you really didn't get to see anyone important go by :)
<vorian> jjesse: you are near the red square?  :o
<jjesse> yes :)
<vorian> be safe, comrade
<rgreening> lol
<seele> hey.. DC is very blue right now
<seele> hell, even VIRGINIA is a blue state now
<vorian> blue is the new Яed
<vorian> hehe
 * vorian stops now™ 
<vorian> wow, it's _very_ windy here
<nhandler> vorian: We had a fair amount of wind today in the windy city
<vorian> i keep hearing trees fall down :o
<vorian> It's the Nothing!
 * vorian calls falcore
<jjesse> seele just hearing about this thunderstorms coming through the area, any idea what county i'm in?
<seele> jjesse: washington dc? lol
<seele> there are no counties in dc
<jjesse> doh
<jjesse> sorry that was pretty stupid
<seele> hehe
<seele> you have montgomery county and prince george's county in maryland to the north
<jjesse> i'm soo used to trying to figure out what county i'm in when there are warnings and storms near by
<JontheEchidna> fairfax county to the south
<seele> i forget what the southern most county that is virginia, but you have fairfax county to the west
<seele> and southish i suppose
<JontheEchidna> then prince william's county right below fairfax
<jjesse> JontheEchidna you from the area/
<JontheEchidna> I only lived there 13 years of my life
<seele> there you go
<jjesse> i think i was 12 the last time i was in DC
<jjesse> this hotel is very very nice
<seele> sounds like it just started to rain
<jjesse> none of the digital tv stations are coming in now
<ScottK> Oddly enough it just started raining here.
 * ScottK is about an hour drive north of you west of Baltimore.
<JontheEchidna> Baltimore traffic is.... fun
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: I didn't realize you used to live around here.
<JontheEchidna> hmm, it seems konversation-kde4 doesn't have a blinking tray icon yet
<JontheEchidna> But yeah, we moved from Northern VA to New Hampshire about 5 years ago
<ScottK> Nice escape.
 * ScottK always wanted Live Free or Die on his license plates.
<quassel118> New quassel snapshot seems to set real name correctly, but not use username for nick creation.
<ScottK> Sput: ^^^
<shtylman> will adept be phased out completely, in favor of packagekit?
<ScottK> That's the plan.
<shtylman> gotcha
<ScottK> Adept upstream has ceased development of it.
<shtylman> project lost support?
<ScottK> Upstream was one guy and he got tired of it.
<shtylman> unrelated to previous: if I want to make changes to the ubiquity installer from the kubuntu todolist (spoke to riddell about this earlier) should I pull a branch from the launchpad code? or just install the source package and use that code?
<ScottK> I'd do both.
<ScottK> I generally work in a copy away from the vcs tree and then use diff and patch to update my local copy.
<ScottK> But that's me.
<shtylman> that makes sense, but what should I start with as a base? the currently packaged one? and bring in any changes I want later? I am thinking that using the currently packaged one is the best bet as it is the closest thing to "stable" I will get
<ScottK> The current packaged one is the 'official' source.
<ScottK> If there are changes in bzr that haven't been included, consider including them.
<shtylman> k, will do...time to experiment, thanks
<ScottK> Riddell: I just uploaded a new quassel snapshot thatsput asked me to have you check with Qt 4.5 as they made some changes that may help.
<ScottK> seele: Also just uploaded to my PPA so you can check it out (after it builds).
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: o/
<ScottK> rgreening: I just uploaded a new quassel version that has some fixes that may help with Qt 4.5 compatibility.  Sput asked me to ask y'all to test and report back.
<rgreening> ScottK: ok.
<rgreening> ScottK: do you have 64 bit arch?
<ScottK> Here, no.
<ScottK> i386 all the way baby.
<rgreening> Cause my new lappy is 64 bit
<rgreening> ScottK: and ia32libs is not installed by default and IMO it prob should be
<ScottK> Get another CD then.  It's huge.
<rgreening> oh
<ScottK> It's a copy of an array of 32 bit libs.
<rgreening> maybe it could be a recommendation after first boot via update-notifier-kde
<ScottK> I think people who need it and don't know enough to install it should run 32 bit.
<rgreening> cause you get a mysterious error message that means nothing when running a 32 bit app
<ScottK> A less mysterious error message then.
<rgreening> I plan NWN and its a 32 bit binary
<rgreening> play even
<rgreening> it reported: 12: ./nwmain: not found
<rgreening> which leads the user in a useless direction
<rgreening> ScottK: any further word on kde 4.2 and qt4.5
<ScottK> It sounds like they are going to work through the issues in KDE trunk and then has some kind of patch set for 4.2 with 4.5
<ScottK> No promises yet.
<rgreening> ScottK: I love the URL preview in Quassel. I was totally suprised and impressed when it came up
<ScottK> Yeah.
<ScottK> Argh.  Latest update broke my notifications.
<rgreening> heh. I have that issue on my old system, but not the newly installed one...
<rgreening> ScottK: I took the plunge and setup my system with EXT4 (but made a /boot with ext3 just in case)
<ScottK> Sure, I get a notification for that one right AFTER i file the bug.
<rgreening> lol
<rgreening> I have so much data to migrate...
<rgreening> ScottK: What do you think about making lancelot the default menu rather than the ickoff one. lancelot is sooooo much better
<rgreening> ickoff.. lol funy typo
<rgreening> cause it is icky
<ScottK> Dunno.  I haven't used it.
<rgreening> try it.
<ScottK> I think it's late in the game to make a change like that as we need to get some consensus around the idea.
<ScottK> I'm using the classic kickoff menus here on my laptop.
<rgreening> Any idea why in "About Me" I get chfn permission denied?
<ScottK> Nope.
<rgreening> ScottK: hey, they added an option to choose the file manager in default applications... dolphin, konq and other (like krusader). cool
<ScottK> In Quassel?
<rgreening> no, in system settings under default applications
<rgreening> its new.. never rememebered seeing that before.
<ScottK> Ah.
<ScottK> Sorry, I was in the middle of filing a stack of Quassel bugs.
<rgreening> heh
<ScottK> I don't recall that.  That's great.  I'll be picking Konqueror.
<ScottK> I just changed the quassel font down to 8 point.  Now I feel like I can see a reasonable about of stuff.
<Sime> JontheEchidna: the marble bindings are in kdeedu, and you need to read the doc file in marble/docs/bindings/python/ .
<ScottK> Good night all.
<rgreening> nn
<Riddell> Tonio_: so no stickers for you?
<jussi01> Riddell: have you sent stickers already? or when do they come?
<Riddell> they don't come from me
<Tonio_> Riddell: bah.... there not expensive, so if I want some, I can buy some :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: that'll be a little support for kubuntu ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I think you can only send one item per person right ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: then, well I'll order one with one of the kubuntu shirts :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I have plenty of talks to give for kubuntu in france the next 5 month, I want one of the new shirts ;) they're nice :)
<davmor2> ScottK: you about?
<ScottK> davmor2: I am now.
<davmor2> Did you get the lpia install in place?
<ScottK> We got the image.  It was rgreening who was going to try to install it.
<ScottK> I don't know if he's done anything with it yet or not.
<Riddell> shtylman: did you find out what you were asking?
<Riddell> hmm, kpackagekit doesn't actually depend on packagekit
<ScottK> Apparently not.
<nhandler> scottk: The renamed plasmoids have all been accepted and are out of NEW. Can I go ahead with filing the removal request?
<ScottK> I'd say so, or maybe Riddell just wants to take care of doing it.  Be careful not to remove any of the transitional packages.
<nhandler> scottk: I'll make a note in the bug report about the transitional packages.
<ghostcube> hi people
<ScottK> nhandler: The trick for those is ask for removal of source only, not the binary.
<nhandler> scottk: Just out of curiosity, what would currently happen if I were to install plasmoid-foo (where foo is a plasmoid that now has a transitional package). Would it install the transitional package and thus install plasma-widget-foo? Or would I get the old plasmoid-foo?
<ScottK> It would install the transitional package.
<nhandler> Yeah, I just thoght of that. Since it has a higher version
<ScottK> So the old source package no longer provides a binary, it's a source only removal.
<nhandler> What about for the plasmoids that weren't in Intrepid? The new plasma-widget-* package does not have a newer version of the plasmoid-* binary. Wouldn't that cause the old binary to still be used?
<ScottK> Yes.  Those should be source and binary removal.
<nhandler> scottk: Do you still think I should file one big bug report? Or should I file two in order to make it more clear which are source only and which are source and binary
<ScottK> The standart process is one bug report per package.  Dunno if Riddell wants to make a special case of this.
<ScottK> standart/standard
<ScottK> Perhaps wait a bit and give him a chance to speak up.
<Sput> do we have any reports from people running ScottK's latest quassel package with Qt 4.5?
<nhandler> Here is a list of what type of removal is needed for each plasmoid-* package: http://paste.ubuntu.com/117261/
<Riddell> rgreening: where's the thing in kpackagekit to do a command line install?
 * Riddell eyes up rgreening 
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: kpackagekit /var/cache/apt/archives/quassel_0.4.0~git090211-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: ok that works, do you know how to get it to install from an apt package name?
<nhandler> Riddell: What are your feelings about the removal of the plasmoid-* packages? Should I file a report or do you want to just take care of it? Also, can I do one or two big reports or do I need one report for each package?
<Riddell> nhandler: you can just give me a list if you like
<nhandler> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/117261/
<rgreening> Riddell: kpackagekit only accepts package where package = something.deb
<Riddell> rgreening: oh I thought you said it could take a package name too
<Riddell> !kde commit 925128
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rgreening> sry, by package name I meant deb package name
<Riddell> hmm, how do I get that to work?
<Riddell> rgreening: so it's not a replacement for install-package yet
<Riddell> !commit 925128
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about commit 925128
<jpds> ubottu: kde commit 925128
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Riddell> !revision 925128
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about revision 925128
<Riddell> !kde revision 925128
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=925128&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 925128 | Account for Steve Stalcup (stalcup) created.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Riddell> ah hah!
 * Riddell cheers for vorian 
<jpds> Well done vorian. :)
<nhandler> Congrats vorian
<Riddell> I wonder what plans he has for that account
<rgreening> hehe. awesome
<Riddell> rgreening: your software sources patch seem to duplicate the list of sources that kpackagekit already shows, should they be removed?
<Riddell> rgreening: also it doesn't do an apt-get update after changing as far as I can tell
<Riddell> nhandler: all done
<jussi01> do we have koffice 2 beta 6 packages somewhere?
<Riddell> in jaunty
<Riddell> dunno if Tonio_ did them for intrepid or not
<Tonio_> Riddell: I didn't :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: and I don't think that should be until we have a final/stable release...
<JontheEchidna> we should backport them to the PPA where we've been keeping the other betas/alphas, the older alphas cause conflicts with KDE 4.2
<JontheEchidna> I could backport the beta6 packages and put then in kubuntu-experimental
<jussi01> ok, thats fine, so many things are jaunty only now, may as well install
<jussi01> no showstopper bugs in jaunty currently? ie, x works? :D
<JontheEchidna> I think it should with the latest updates
<jussi01> ok. :)
<JontheEchidna> there was a bug a few days ago that hung KDE and Gnome when desktop effects were in use
<JontheEchidna> but that was fixed iirc
<jussi01> right then. Ill see you all on the other side :D
<nhandler> Riddell: Thanks a lot!
* nhandler changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: ISO testing needed for 8.04.2 http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/kubuntu/all | e-mail Riddell for STICKERS | Feature Freeze Feb 19 - How are we doing? -> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: go for it
<JontheEchidna> oooh, no more qt3/kde3support in konvi-kde4
<JontheEchidna> or less anyways
<davmor2> Riddell: Still getting incomplete language support on today's iso (it's probably known but just pointing it out) :)
<davmor2> out of curiosity should the hardware drivers startup when nvidia etc is detected, as it does on ubuntu and xubuntu if so then it isn't
<nhandler> Should we request additional space for our kubuntu- PPAs? A few of them are over 1GB
<rgreening> Riddell: yeah, I never added the bit to refresh. I can.
<Riddell> nhandler: some of them have extra space, but do check if there's any nearing their limit
<rgreening> Riddell: and I wasn't sure if it was ok to hide/remove the origin bits in kpackagekit. I can write a patch for that.
<Riddell> rgreening: I think it's just confusing to have both, just hide the one from kpackagekit
<rgreening> Riddell: sure thing boss :)
<rgreening> I'll write up a patch shortly.
<rgreening> still recovering my failed lappy here Riddell, so not quite setup yet to build stuff
<rgreening> again....
<nhandler> Riddell: k-n, k-e, and kubuntu-members-kde4 are over 1GB
<Riddell> nhandler: but what's their limits set at?
<nhandler> Riddell: I don't know how to check if the limit got increased.
<Riddell> nhandler: hmm, it doesn't say
<Riddell> oh well, I expect it'll tell us if there's a problem
<Riddell> start of a restricted packages installer  http://www.kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/restricted-install.png  http://www.kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/restricted-install1.png
<Riddell> seele: ^^
<quassel250> this is jussi01 from jaunty :)
<Riddell> hi jussi01 from jaunty
<nhandler> Riddell: Based on Matthew's email, it sounds like *all* PPAs will have a 1GB limit unless additional space is requested. Once the limit is reached, packages will be rejected (I am hoping not silently)
<quassel250> I wonder if this speed is because Ive not installed the nvidia drivers yet - its lightning fast, like I would have expected
<Riddell> nhandler: some of them were given additional space
<rgreening> Riddell: I wonder how hard it would be to instead integrate software-properties-kde into kpackagekit? the quick and easy is to hide the current bits in settings...
<jussio1> hrm, is this a bug or me just being stupid? when I try to set my dual head up with nvidia settings...
<jussio1> Failed to set MetaMode (1) 'CRT-1: 1680x1050 @1680x1050 +1920+0, DFP-0: 1920x1200 @1920x1200 +0+0' (Mode 3600x1200, id: 51) on X screen 0.
<rgreening> Riddell: And I don't think kpackagekit and software-properties rad from the same place for setting the update interval, which is problematic. I'll have to review the kpackagekit code to be sure
<rgreening> s/rad/read/
<Riddell> rgreening: they can't really be integrated, they're separate programming languages apart from anything else
<rgreening> integrated was a bad choice... I meant the functionality implemented in kpackagekit
<a|wen> jussio1: your "virtual mode" is probably to small to fit 1680+1920 ... you need to set that when xserver starts, eg. in xorg.conf
<rgreening> Riddell: looks like kpackagekit has a KConfig it reads from. So I will need to patch that to look at the software properties settings
<rgreening> or similar
<rgreening> bbiab
<jussio1> a|wen: ahh, that makes sense, can you tell me where to put it? (and why cant nvidia-settings set it?)
<Riddell> rgreening: kpackagekit itself won't care about the settings, apt does that
<a|wen> jussio1: it is an xrandr/xserver thing, and it cannot be set run-time ... dunno why it doesn't change xorg.conf though
<a|wen> jussio1: http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/117298/
<jussio1> a|wen: weird, perhaps I should file a bug about it, seems most unintuitie
<a|wen> jussio1: that is my xorg.conf (you probably want the numbers larger ;) )
<jussio1> a|wen: thanks, Ill pop that in, with my super numbers ;)
<a|wen> jussio1: have you tried using the kde4 display-thingy, i don't know if that handles it correctly?
<jussio1> a|wen: no, Ill give it a shot first
<jussio1> a|wen: heh, it only lists the active screen
<a|wen> jussio1: what if you enable it to the left?
<jussio1> a|wen: it only lists the 1 screen
<neversfelde> should't choqok have the MOTUs in maintainer field and apachelogger in XSBC-Original-Maintainer?
<Riddell> yes
<a|wen> jussio1: then that is even worse, he
<neversfelde> Riddell: mhh ok :). How can I change this? Report a Bug and attach a diff.gz from a corrected version?
<jussio1> a|wen: http://jussi01.com/upload/uploads/20090212-171622-snapshot1.png
<a|wen> jussio1: does xrandr list the disabled outputs?
<jussio1> a|wen: http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/117301/
<jussio1> a|wen: brb
<Riddell> neversfelde: yes can do
<neversfelde> ok, thanks
<Quintasan> Where I should submit update to a package? REVU?
<nhandler> Quintasan: Launchpad. REVU is for new packages
<Quintasan> ok, thanks
<Riddell> well revu can work too
<Riddell> so long as it doesn't get forgotten
<nhandler> Riddell: Very true. But I would prefer not to have package updates just sitting there waiting to be uploaded. This becomes confusing to MOTUs trying to review packages.
<jussi01> a|wen: curous, it decided to ask if it can remove the meta mode (nvidia settings) and I said yes, now it works...
<Riddell> nhandler: fair enough
<a|wen> jussi01: okay, as long as it works, he ... i've never had nvidia, so i only no the xrandr way of things :)
<jussi01> a|wen: heh, yeah...
<jussi01> a|wen: still annoys me that kde cant handle 3 screens
<a|wen> jussi01: yeah ... but at least it handles two now ;)
<jussi01> a|wen: true... but I kinda feel things are going to waste with a 22" sitting here doing nothing
<a|wen> jussi01: what would happen, if you ended up defining three screens?
<jussi01> a|wen: ? MetaMode 1 of Screen 0 has more than two active display devices.
<a|wen> jussi01: is it not possible to set it up using xrandr directly?
<jussi01> a|wen: no, its a kwin/plasma limitation afaik
<a|wen> jussi01: oh, then there isn't much to do
<jussi01> a|wen: yeah, except find someone who wants to add separate x screen support to kde ;)
<a|wen> jussi01: hehe :)
<ScottK> nhandler: I think putting an updated package on REVU is fine as long as the uploader leaves a comment telling people it doesn't need reviewing.
<rgreening> Riddell: from what I see in the code, the in the setings section, kpackagekit settings is set/read from kconfig and not involving apt. i think the kpackagekit daemon that runs uses that to schedule things. the software-properties-kde does something else. so the settings conflict.
<rgreening> Has anyone else got issues with focus follows mouse not works in jaunty? ScottK, JontheEchidna, Riddell?
 * ScottK doesn't have Jauty.
<ScottK> Jaunty even
<rgreening> nm. I know i set the focus follows mouse, and somehow it got reset back to default point to click.
<rgreening> Riddell: Im at a loss now with kpackagekit.
<jussi01> I must say, jaunty is a big step up from intrepid, at least on my first impression, for one thing, its *fast* :D
<Riddell> rgreening: well if you run software-properties-kde without --no-update it'll do an apt-get update afterwards
<Riddell> then you just need to tell kpackagekit somehow that it needs to reload its list of packages
<rgreening> Riddell: ok, and then I can hide the KpackageKit settings at the top and the origin list at the bottom? I would also need to sync the settings at the top to what software-properties-kde uses
<rgreening> Riddell: now it is getting rather hackish... hrmmm...
<rgreening> I wish I had realized they weren't using a common config
<Riddell> rgreening: I just checked, if you run software-properties-kde and remove or add a source the packages will appear/disappear from kapckagekit's search magically
<Riddell> so there's no need to do anything except run software-properties-kde  and don't use the --no-update option
<Riddell> hide the "Origin of Packages" panel
<Riddell> and that's it
<rgreening> Riddell: but the issue I have is in setting the "check for updates" at top of kpackagekit settings
<rgreening> that does not match whats in software properties kde
<Riddell> rgreening: the depends if we're using kpackagekit's update notifier or update-notifier-kde.  I assume we're using kpackagekit's one so we should just hide those bits from software-properties-kde
<rgreening> if you set auto install security in one the other doesnt change
<rgreening> Riddell: ok. so patch s-p-k
<Riddell> yep
<rgreening> ok, two patches coming up.
<rgreening> ty
<rgreening> does anything else current use/call software-properties-kde? besides adept and update-notifier-kde?
<rgreening> Riddell: ^
<Riddell> rgreening: no
<Riddell> rgreening: well the settings are just Apt settings
<rgreening> ok, Riddell. I'll patch then.
<Riddell> rgreening: on another topic I'm adding a restricted packages install notifier to update-notifier-kde which offers to install flashplugin-nonfree, so if you can't get konqueror's nice wizard to work we can just use the instead
<rgreening> Riddell: sute thing. I have a working patch. Its a simplified one. JontheEchidnaand I were working on the plugin wizard one which is more complex. so we definately have something.
<rgreening> s/sute/sure
<rgreening> Tonio_: we'll need to update the bzr for kpackagekit tonio.
<rgreening> Riddell: Ok, I have a patch for kpackagekit. I need ot get my build env up and running to test it though
<rgreening> Tonio_: ping
<Tonio_> rgreening: hum, oki
<Tonio_> rgreening: can you send all via email please ? I'll update bzr toonight... no time right now for this
<rgreening> Tonio_: for the edit sources patch, I have ot update it
<rgreening> I'll open a bug and ping you with it later
<Tonio_> ok, well nob pb, I'll wait then :)
<rgreening> Tonio_: will you be around for a while?
<freeflying> anyone tried nerinst with kubuntu jaunty?
<Tonio_> rgreening: probably not, unfortunatelly
<Tonio_> rgreening: but there is no super emergency there I guess
<rgreening> Ok, how long (estimate)
<Tonio_> rgreening: I'll be fully available tomorrow (contrib day at work)
<Tonio_> rgreening: maybe 30 minutes, and I have something to finish here, so let's do that later, if you don't mind ;)
<Tonio_> rgreening: I really can't do much.... :(
<rgreening> Tonio_: np. I just want ot make sure it doesn't get lost/forgotten
<shtylman> RIddell: I have been trying to migrate the ubiquity over to a KDE app, and it complains about running kde libraries with suid privilages. Is there a common fix for this or is this a hurdle that I need to overcome?
<rgreening> Riddell: ok, I have my build env restored. testbuild ing the kpackagekit changes
<Riddell> shtylman: I've not seen that before
<Riddell> shtylman: does it output on the command line or in a dialogue?
<shtylman> in the system log debug
<shtylman> Riddell: I started migrating and enabling the KApplication stuff, and it fails with that line in the debug I guess because the libraries are loaded as a super user or something
<Riddell> we run KDE apps as root all the time
<Riddell> shtylman: can you paste the error?
<shtylman> Riddell: before ubiquity drops privileges...thats my best guess...I am still trying things to see if anything fixes it
<shtylman> Riddell: "The KDE libraries are not designed to run with suid privileges"
<shtylman> thats all I get out of the debug log
<Riddell> shtylman: hrm, dunno, put your changes into a branch and push to launchpad, I'll take a look
<shtylman> Riddell: ok, I will do that once I try out a few more things
<shtylman> RIddell: ok, I am gonna push the branch...any preference in name? ( I am new to bazaar so this might take a moment)
<Riddell> shtylman: kde-port or something
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: ISO testing needed for 8.04.2 http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/kubuntu/all | Feature Freeze Feb 19 - How are we doing? -> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo
<rgreening> Riddell: ok, the patch works. it successfully reloads the sources and the origin stuff is hidden. I need to clean up the ui for the missing elements though. Then I need to write a patch for software-properties-kde to hide the updates section.
<ScottK> Riddell: Actually we don't need any more ISO testing either.
* ScottK changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu Development | Feature Freeze Feb 19 - How are we doing? -> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo
 * Riddell upload update-notifier-kde with the package updates notifier turned off and restricted packages prompt turned on
<shtylman> Riddell: I put up my branch of ubiquity. It is called ubiquity and the only change should be to the kde_ui.py file. My username is also shtylman and the branch is called ubiquity
<rgreening> \o/ Riddell
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: ping
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: you get the patch working?
<seele> Riddell: gee, wouldnt it be neat if you could go straight to the installation ui from the notification instead of trying to find it in system settings? *g*
<ScottK> seele: Come on, absolutely everyone knows that if you can do that the notification is more distracting and so it's a poor user interface approach.
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: not yet. I sorta stopped a few days ago
<JontheEchidna> I can give you what I've got if you'd like a go at it
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: sure, send it along
<JontheEchidna> the main problem is that the logic for populating the license box and downloading the actual plugin, etc, isn't getting called due to the way the KAssistantDialog code is currently being used
<JontheEchidna> since it's still somewhat based on how a KWizard implementation would be
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: hmm. ok. So maybe in the interest of getting something into kde, I should just upload the other patch. if I get time, I can look into this one
<Lure> Riddell: can you check with mir team about lensfun/opencv MIR? I did not get any response from asac...
<rgreening> Riddell: On my fresh install, PrtSc button not activating Ksnapshot. I have to run it manually
<rgreening> Riddell, seele: how does this change look for KpackageKit wrt Edit Sources (I've hidden the duplicitous Origin box and moved the button to the top). Now users should be less confused.
<rgreening> http://imagebin.ca/view/X3OEWzC4.html
<rgreening> Riddell, seele ^
<Riddell> rgreening: all good with me
<Riddell> Lure: guess we just need to keep poking
<rgreening> ok, I'll open a bug to request update with the new patch
<Riddell> seele: you click the icon same as currently
<a|wen> rgreening: hmm, shouldn't one of the "Software Management" names to the left be different?
<rgreening> a|wen: yes. that wasn't the purpose of the screenshot and is a different patch I am also working on :)
<a|wen> rgreening: cool enough :)
<rgreening> a|wen: ;P
<seele> Riddell: what icon? i dont see something that would open the config dialog
<seele> Riddell: just a close button
<Lure> Riddell: any other name to poke?
<Riddell> Lure: pitti or anyone else in ~ubuntu-mir
<Riddell> seele: in the sys tray
<Riddell> Sime: marble python bindings not working http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/117376/
<seele> Riddell: in your printer app, is Sides: the option for duplex?
<seele> Riddell: ah, all i saw was a screenshot of the notification
<Riddell> seele: yes I think Sides is Duplex
<seele> hmm.. not printing
<seele> damnit.. stupid lab
<Riddell> shtylman: well I can recreate the problem, as I say not sure what's causing it since we run plenty apps as root
<UnixOne> jaunty  + ati r350 -> 3d accelleration possible  now or not?
<seele> rgreening: can the edit software sources button be aligned to the left instead of right? it looks like it belongs to those two drop down options when it is an independent option
<rgreening> seele: sure
<rgreening> let me redo the patch...
<rgreening> seele: I could also add a spacer between and move the button further down keeping it right aligned...
<rgreening> up to you...
<rgreening> seele: ?? I want to close the bug I just opened... if you could confirm whic option to go with.
<seele> try the spacer and send me a screenshot
<rgreening> seele: okies :)
<rgreening> seele: http://imagebin.ca/view/i_vhqPBv.html
<seele> rgreening: the space looks fine, shipit
<rgreening> k :)
 * seele heads back home before traffic
<jcastro> is knetworkmanager an official KDE project? third party project, or kubuntu specific?
<Sime> Riddell: that's using 4.2.0 I assume?
<Riddell> Sime: yes
<Riddell> jcastro: knetworkmanager is a KDE extragear project mostly done by Novell
<jcastro> Riddell: ok, I would like to target it for doing more bug linkages
<jcastro> Riddell: we ship it by default in kubuntu?
<Riddell> jcastro: we do but upstream is dead and it's hopefully about to disappear in jaunty to be replaced by plasma-widget-network-manager
<jcastro> ah ok.
<jcastro> that's the shiny one you showed right?
<Riddell> yes
<jcastro> ok, I'll use that one instead.
 * Riddell updates amarok for libgpod 0.7
<Riddell> although I'm not sure the ipod support even works at all
<rgreening> Riddell: can you review/accpt/upload bug 328677
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 328677 in kpackagekit "Update: update edit sources patch to reduce user confusion" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/328677
<rgreening> Riddell: I'll submit another bug shortly for software-properties-kde fix
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: works for me(tm)
<JontheEchidna> (iPod support)
<rgreening> Riddell: one annoying thing about launching software-properties-kde is that it is not centered on the parent window. Is this a bug in software-properties-kde not referencing the parent widget/window?
<Riddell> rgreening: that should be the responsibility of the --attach <WinID> bit, that it doesn't work is left as an exercise to the patcher :)
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: my ipod has started appearing in the Collection panel, do you know how to add podcasts to it?
<rgreening> Riddell: I though as much, and I can't understand why its not behaving.... unless software-properties-kde is not reading it correctly.
<rgreening> Riddell: try this: sudo adept and then goto sources tab and edit sources. BAM. doesn't work their either
<rgreening> rickspencer3: hey
<Riddell> rgreening: quite possibly I never programmed it correctly
<rgreening> lol
<rickspencer3> hi
<rgreening> Riddell: is there a way in kde I can get the window id?
<rgreening> how it rickspencer3today
<rickspencer3> rgreening: honestly, I'm suffering from jetlag today :(
<rgreening> heh. take a break
<Riddell> rgreening: QWidget::effectiveWinId() surely, same as used currently
<rgreening> Riddell: sry, I meant is there a way from within the kwin env I can check, not from within a programs code.
<Riddell> hrm, probably, don't know how though
<Riddell> http://api.kde.org/4.x-api/kdelibs-apidocs/kdeui/html/classKWindowSystem.html#5f06ffab37bd705735f9d326f2969f52 is the other side of the equation
<rgreening> cause I want to be sure the winid is matching correclty
<Riddell> Nightrose: so I can copy files to my ipod in Amarok if I can find them in the collection, but I can't add them from the playlist and I can't add podcasts
<Riddell> Nightrose: do you know why automatically retrieve cover art isn't on by default?
<Nightrose> Riddell: cover art is not on by default as the results are not good enough and because of the tinfoil heads
<Riddell> oh right, privacy violation
<Nightrose> wrt ipod: i have no idea - sorry
<Riddell> markey: do you know the state of ipod support in amarok 2.0, and do my experiences match is?
<Riddell> it
<ScottK-laptop> Riddell: I think there are also libgpod issues.  Do you know if we have 0.7?
<Riddell> ScottK-laptop: yes I just recompiled it against 0.7, but it works where I can find the UI to do it, I just can't find a UI to copy over podcasts or from the playlist
<ScottK-laptop> I see.
<Riddell> so I might be missing something, or it might just not exist yet
<Nightrose> Riddell: your best bed wrt to podcast and ipod are stecchino and xevix
<Nightrose> *bet
<rgreening> Riddell: will oyu have time to look at the kpackagekit update I posted? bug 328677 if not maybe JontheEchidna or ScottK-desktop would be able too...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 328677 in kpackagekit "Update: update edit sources patch to reduce user confusion" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/328677
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: it got moved to main so I can't
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: the iPod gets added as a collection
<JontheEchidna> then you can right-click songs or albums in your local connection and copy them over
<seele> Riddell: is there a wiki page for the design of system-config-printer-kde?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: right, but I can't add something from a podcast
<Riddell> seele: nope
<Riddell> seele: we're just working from the system-config-printer(gnome) design and your wireframe designs and just getting it working
<jpds> Erm, anyone know what to do with bug #328722? Assign to kdm package? bug #310875 suggests it was removed and merged into kdm.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 328722 in kcontrol-kdmtheme "[Jaunty] Unable to add a theme in System Settings" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/328722
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 310875 in kdmtheme "Please remove kdmtheme source and binary from Jaunty" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/310875
<ScottK> Or is in invalid?
<jpds> ScottK: He seems it have it install on Jaunty though.
<jpds> to have it*
<ScottK> Removing it from the archive doesn't remove it from his system.
<ScottK> I guess check and see if KDM actually provides that.
<smarter> if the upgrade didn't went wrong, it should
<smarter> *go
<jpds> I know, but is it the new kdm functionality?
<smarter> bug #328722 has nothing to do with kdm and should be assigned to systemsettings(I think)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 328722 in kcontrol-kdmtheme "[Jaunty] Unable to add a theme in System Settings" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/328722
<smarter> I can confirm it btw, the gethotnewstuff of appearance->icons doesn't work
<smarter> jpds: ^
<smarter> (hi, btw :))
<jpds> smarter: Hey there.
<jussi01> is there a qt 4.5 package for jaunty floating about?
<jussi01> and if so, is there a way to get konqui+webkit+flash?
<Sime> Riddell: I've got a patch here for marble Python on 4.2.0.
<ScottK> Sime: How big is it?
<Sime> ScottK: two lines really.
<ScottK> Would you pastebin it please?
<Sime> http://paste.ubuntu.com/117443/
<ScottK> Riddell: KDE4 on powerpc is all queued up.  The central packages are built, so just waiting on the leaves.
<ScottK> Thanks.
<Sime> it should work. I've got a check out here, but I svn upped to the right rev number (I hope)
<ScottK> What does that do for us?
<Sime> it should fix 4.2.0.
<Sime> its a patch on kdeedu from 4.2.0
<ScottK> OK, I haven't been following, what's broken.
<jussi01> Tonio_: ping
<shtylman> RIddell: I will try to poke at it some more...and see if I can't figure it out..at least now I know its not just me
<Tscheesy> ScottK: about the arm.. i'd have to build a /-fs outsite the freerunner and would try the OM-Kernel.. not a quick approach for me
<shtylman> Riddell: well I feel dumb...instead of launching ubiquity use ubiquity-wrapper which just launches app using kdesu and that seems to work...
<shtylman> ok...I lied...still investigating
<ScottK> Tscheesy: I'm not that familiar with arm, so all I can say is it'd be cool if someone tested and did a writeup on how to do it.
<Tscheesy> ScottK: shouldn't it be possible to do a remote install with this daily-iso?
<ScottK> I have no idea.
<Tscheesy> k.. i'have a long weekend..
<ScottK> This is the first time in Kubuntu we've had a complete arm package set, so you'll be breaking new ground.
<Tscheesy> ScottK: there's some ubuntu-docs on arm..
<ScottK> Excellent.
<ScottK> Riddell: Kernel on ia64 finally built.  I can't binary New a kernel through the web U/I, but I can start working on getting KDE built if you  do ....
<shtylman> Riddell: i have created a small python application (based on the webkit tutorial) to show the problem and why it is happening
<shtylman> RIddell: it has to do with running the program as root and then doing a os.setegid back to the user, that produces that error
<Riddell> shtylman: hrm fooey.  good detective work though
<shtylman> Riddell: I am researching the os python call as well as the kde apps stuff to see if a simple worksaround or fix will be possible without much change to the main ubiquity code
<Riddell> shtylman: don't spend too much time on it, if we have to keep using QApplication that's not the end of the world, just means we keep forcing the style and no convenice KIcon calls etc
<vorian> ScottK or Riddell, can I please get a sponsor for http://machine-crusade.net/soprano/
<Riddell> vorian: sure
<vorian> thanks Riddell :)
<JontheEchidna> vorian: lol, I was about to do that
<vorian> oh, sorry
<JontheEchidna> oh it's no problem
<JontheEchidna> I just thought it was funny
<vorian> I saw the redland bug
<JontheEchidna> yeah, me too
<JontheEchidna> too bad we can't use sesame
<vorian> we will prolly need to rebuild -runtime for good measure
<Riddell> vorian: freedom fail
<Riddell> vorian: ./backends/sesame2/SopranoSesame2Wrapper.class still included
<vorian> Riddell: grr
<vorian> ok, two shakes
<Riddell> vorian: also version it to 2.2.1.dfsg.1
<vorian> Riddell: corrected http://machine-crusade.net/soprano/
<Riddell> vorian: uploaded
<vorian> thanks Riddell
<shtylman> Riddell: ok...I think I have overcome the problem...instead dropping permissions in the base gui classes I set the gid to the sudo user but leave the userid unchanged, this does complain about ownership about the kde-user file but otherwise starts...which is progress I suppose
<shtylman> Riddell: I still need to make sure that the root user has control so that files can be installed and whatnot, but my initial assesment leads me to believe that kde doesn't like running with a different effective user versus the real user and thus it complains
<neversfelde> vorian: debdiff edded to bug 328582
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 328582 in choqok "Maintainer entries in debian/control (0.4-0ubuntu2) should be updated" [Wishlist,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/328582
<neversfelde> s/edded/added
<ScottK> would someone do Sime's marble/kdeedu fix?  I looked for laserjock and he's not around.
<ScottK> See the scrollback.
<vorian> thanks neversfelde
<Riddell> ScottK: just looking at it now
<Riddell> shtylman: this file is what complains http://websvn.kde.org:80/trunk/KDE/kdelibs/kdeui/kernel/kapplication.cpp?revision=899594&view=markup
<neversfelde> vorian: so I should provide diff.gz and a debdiff when adding a bug report like that?
<ScottK> Riddell: Excellent.
<vorian> neversfelde: when it's the same version, only a debdiff is needed
<neversfelde> vorian: ah ok, thank you
<vorian> neversfelde: on upgrades, you need to provide at least a diff.gz
<vorian> 
<neversfelde> k
<shtylman> Riddell: yep..that is exactly what is happening...ideas on where the fix should go?
<shtylman> Riddell: I don't see why we have to change the gui user back from root, can't we just leave it running as root? or was there a techincal reason?
<Riddell> shtylman: I'm pretty sure there is a good reason, evand or cjwatson will know why
<Riddell> Sime, ScottK: yay http://www.kubuntu.org/~jr/tmp/marble-python.png
<ScottK> Riddell: 404
<ScottK> Back later....
<Riddell> http://www.kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/marble-python.png
<shtylman> fancy
<shtylman> Riddell: the comment for the drop_privileges = "... so we can run the frontend as a regular user and thus talk to ally applications running as a regular user" my fix was to set the effective id bac kto root before the Kapplciation call and then possibly back to 1000
<shtylman> Riddell: beyond that...really nothing else I see, is the KApplication call all that was needed to make the ubiquity frontend be a kde app? or did you have more changes in mind?
<ScottK> Riddell: Snazzy.
<Riddell> shtylman: next stage would be to use KIcon in place of loading icons by full path
<shtylman> ok
#kubuntu-devel 2009-02-13
<shtylman> Riddell: I have changed over to KIcon
<vorian> neversfelde: uploaded, thanks for your contribution to Kubuntu
<neversfelde> vorian: thanks and I love kubuntu :)
<vorian> :)
<Riddell> shtylman: lovely
<neversfelde> nhandler: so you consider to do a build in ppa for new upstream releases and mention it in the bug report?
<ryanakca> Does anybody know who the sysadmins in charge of the wiki are?
<Riddell> ryanakca: Ng?  I'm not sure
<vorian> isn't it newz2000?
<Riddell> he's not a sysadmin
<vorian> hm
<ryanakca> vorian: Don't think so, he had to bug the sysadmins for a... period of time... to get a small HTML fix (get rid of the obsolete tabs in the current wiki theme) in...
<ryanakca> Riddell: thanks, I'll try poking him
<nhandler> neversfelde: I asked for the PPA build simply because I don't have a pbuilder chroot available right now. But it never hurts to mention in the bug report that it builds in a PPA and provide a link
<_neversfelde> ahh
<_neversfelde> my isp, re
<shtylman> whats the best way to test a new plasma widget without a system wide install of the widget? can I run the plasmoid viewer locally or specify a search path?
<neversfelde> nhandler: thanks, I will incroporate your info in the future, thanks a lot
<shtylman> Riddell: GTK fronend parity? would that be the next best step?
<Riddell> shtylman: possibly plugins can be installed to any directory in  kde4-config --path lib
<Riddell> shtylman: load up the gtk frontend and see what's different
<shtylman> Riddell: are we trying to look the same or just provide the same features?
<Riddell> shtylman: same features
<Riddell> well, look much the same too, within the normal gnome/kde style differences
<Riddell> shtylman: I believe the timezone map has changed in the gnome one, that's probably quite hard to do though
<Riddell> shtylman: the language selection page might have changed too
<shtylman> Riddell: ok, I will take a look at the differences and compare/contrast then we can look at what we wanna and can realistically pull I suppose
<Riddell> shtylman: excellent :)
<Riddell> shtylman: self.userinterface.setWindowIcon(KIcon("ubiquity.png"))  no final .png needed?
<Riddell> shtylman: you kept the  #os.setegid(1000)  commented out?
<txwikinger> Good morning Riddell... still up?
<Riddell> txwikinger: briefly
<txwikinger> :D
<shtylman> Riddell: thanks for the .png catch and I took out the os.setegid and changed it to drop_privileges from the ubiquity library, hopefully that fix won't mess with the rest of the installer
<shtylman> who do I talk to about the default keyboard shortcuts for kwin? is that a kubuntu thing or a kde thing?
<seele> kde
<seele> we dont change the defaults
<shtylman> k, thanks
<vorian> ScottK: art thou about?
<ScottK> Just returned.
<vorian> care to look at a small rebuild? (of a large package)
<ScottK> vorian: Which and why?
<vorian> we have a new soprano, kdebase-runtime should be rebuilt
<vorian> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/redland/+bug/317271
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 317271 in redland "nepomukservicestub causes crash in Soprano::Redland backend" [High,Triaged]
<ScottK> Did the ABI change?
<ScottK> Is the rebuilding the bug fix or was the soprano upload the bug fix?
<vorian> nevermind, the soprano did
<vorian> sorry for the ping
<ScottK> No problem.
<ScottK> Anyone fixing the kdeedu FTBFS?
<vorian> i can looks at it
<ScottK> OK.  Looks easy enough to deal with.
 * ScottK is feeling poorly tonight.
<vorian> :/
<vorian> ScottK: yeah, should be easy enough
<vorian> Python: KDE Python support <http://techbase.kde.org/Development/Languages/Python>
<vorian> Needed for Python bindings to the marble widget.
<vorian> would this be anything other thank python-kde-dev?
<ScottK> That's the KDE3 one, isn't it?
<a|wen> Riddell: FYI, kdeedu failed to build with the marble changes you introduced, dh_install can't find debian/tmp//usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/PyKDE4/marble.so
<ScottK> a|wen: vorian was looking at a fix.
<a|wen> perfect :)
<ScottK> I didn't hear from him if he got done.
<a|wen> a man on the job, is a good start though
<ScottK> a|wen: So it looks like we'll have a complete KDE stack on Power PC soon too.
<a|wen> it starts looking really good with the ports
<ScottK> The sparc and ia64 kernels got fixed today, so they're next.
<a|wen> maybe I should considers installing jaunty/lpia on my eee (intel atom) soon
<ScottK> a|wen: What do you have on there now?
<ScottK> rgreening was saying the same about his acer.  Perhaps you two could collaborate on some how-to.
<a|wen> it's my stock-intrepid, with 4.1.4 though ... so i'll at least wait till 4.1.4 is out of proposed
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> Did we already discuss do you have a USB printer?
<ScottK> Any idea what mips64 is in?  I saw a reference to bootstrapping mips64 on #ubuntu-devel earlier today.
<ScottK> Riddell: It looks like plasma-widget-quickaccess ended up in Universe on amd64, but not on i386 ....
<a|wen> ScottK: no printer closer than 3,5K miles :/ ... but yeah, we need to find a tester
<ScottK> I just remembered I have a broken usb printer.  It won't print, but I wonder if it would still get reconized ....
<ScottK> And I could even find it ....
 * ScottK tests.
<a|wen> :)
<ScottK> I think it's a no test.  It found the printer, but didn't pop-up, which is bad, but it appears to be a obscure model we don't have a ppd for, so I suspect the lack of pop-up is appropriate.
<a|wen> it needs some kind of ppd to auto-detect afaik
<ScottK> I deleted it and tried to add it manually and there was no ppd for the model in question when I looked.
<ScottK> vorian: The build-dep you were looking for was python-kde4-dev.  You might want to look into indi too.  It didn't seem to find that.
<jussi01> Hrm, getting an Error on boot in jaunty, still loads, but is this a bug? "ata6: SRST failed: err no 16"
<ScottK> Does Mr. Google have anything to say about it?
<jussi01> a little, trying to make sense of it, so asking also ;) - most of the stuff here is ancient though
<ScottK> I suspect it is a bug, but I've no idea if it's enough of one to care.
<jussi01> looks like it might be just a module blacklist needed
<jussi01> yeah, this seems to be the same issue: http://forums.fedoraforum.org/printthread.php?t=169283
<shtylman> Riddell: I did some more work on the ubiquity installer (took screencaps of the gtk one and the kde one to compare...will post those at some point) I pushed to launchpad although it is still a work in progress I changed the timezone map to the one the gtk guys use and you can click timezone, also changed the advance dialog field for the grub location to a combo box again as the gnome guys have it
<ScottK> jussi01: Yeah, if you've got that controller it sounds like.
<ScottK> Personally I think if you have to manually blacklist something there is a bug, but I'm not sure on exactly what.
<Sput> Riddell: ever tried the latest quassel package witih qt 4.5?
<jussi01> speaking of which, do we have a qt 4.5 package somewhere?
 * jussi01 waves at Sput
<Lure> jussi01: rgreening had some in his PPA, but not sure about the quality
<jussi01> Lure: ahh, thanks, Ill ask him about it when he is around :)
<Lure> jussi01: I tried it the same day he created it, but there was this kdm regression, so I switched back and did not try afterwards
<jussi01> Lure: if  you put your nickserv pass as the server password in quassel, itll identify before you hit the channels ;)
<Lure> jussi01: under ServerInfo? will try that...
<jussi01> Lure: yep
<Lure> jussi01: seems to work! so then I do not need Auto Identify at all?
<jussi01> ;)
<Lure> jussi01: thanks
 * Lure does another try w/o auto identify...
 * Sput waves at jussi01
<jussi01> heya Sput
<Riddell> Sput: no I've not tried qt 4.5 recently
<Sput> Riddell: ah ok... if you have a chance, please let me know. we have changed something that we believe could make it work, but I have no way to test currently
<Riddell> do we have a recent quassel?
<Riddell> 0.4.0~git090211 seems recent
<Sput> yeah, that should have the 4.5 fix
<Sput> the *supposed* fix
<Riddell> kdeedu is getting far too big
<Nightrose> Riddell: MoDaX was already complaining to tackat about that
<Nightrose> afair he promised to split some stuff
<Nightrose> but no idea if and when he'll do that
<Riddell-quassel> Sput: seems to be working
<Sput> \o/
<Sput> that's very good news
<Sput> thank god EgS remembered that TTlabs blog entry
<Riddell-quassel> ooh, it's got a toolbar
<Sput> thanks for testing that out :)
 * EgS feels highlighted
<EgS> oh that's great news!
<jussi01> Riddell-quassel: is that rgreening 4.5 package ok?  reasonably usable?
<Riddell> jussi01: seems to be
<jussi01> might give it a go then :)
<Sput> jussi01: and tell me if that quassel package works for you too then!
<Tonio_> hi there :)
<ghostcube> hi
<seele> Sput: ping
<seele> ScottK-desktop: is 0211 the latest quassel in your ppa?
<Sput> seele: pong
<seele> Sput: i'm wondering if i have an older quassel so it might not matter
<Sput> seele: well, what's the issue?
<seele> Sput: were you guys still working on getting a channel selected in the list by default?
<Sput> (2/11 should be the latest PPA build afaik)
<Sput> seele: yes
<Sput> that is still on the list
<seele> also, i saw people talking about grabbing the username too instead of just quassel
<seele> ok
<Sput> that is already done
<Sput> but does not work on some kubuntu systems, bugfix pending :)
<seele> also, what about opening the network dialog on first start so the user can configure/connect immediately?
<seele> hah figures
<Sput> well, I am thinking about this - there already is a network configured by default, so I don't see that making sense too much
<Sput> and for connecting there now is a shiny toolbar button saying "Connect"
<Sput> or would it make sense to pop up the dialog in any case, so users have an urge to double-check the defaults work for them?
<seele> Sput: i'm just thinking about the first time connecting ever, not subsequent use..
<Sput> yes
<Sput> seele: so you'd think even with a default network and channel pre-defined, it'd make sense to open the network dialog on first run?
 * Sput is not opposed, just undecided :)
<seele> Sput: it will only make connecting easier i think
<Sput> true that
<seele> after the user has connected once, it might not be necessary
<Sput> if something pops into the user's face
<Sput> after that, quassel will auto-reconnect anyway :)
<seele> especially since the user might not be a keen on irc, remember we use irc as a support mechanism
<Sput> actually we could make quassel automatically connect on first run too, but I think that would be too drastic
<Sput> users might not like going online without clicking, especially if they don't know the program
<seele> yes, i think regular irc users wouldnt appreciate that
<seele> so maybe still use the Configure Networks dialog, but instead of Ok and Cancel, we have Connect and Close
<seele> (or Close and Connect.. hmm)
<Sput> hmm, I think OK and Cancel are important for HIG though
<Sput> but we can add a nice shiny extra button somewhere
<Sput> we used to have that "Connect Now" button, the code is still there even
<seele> OK Cancel are for the configuration dialog, but if you use it as a connect now dialog, the buttons will be different
<seele> it doesnt make sense that OK would connect. you would want a button that says Connect. at the same time, you wouldnt need an OK button in that case, because what does OK do?
<seele> so it's almost the same dialog, but not. specifically it is a connection dialog instead of a config dialol
<seele> that is, if you want to do it that way
<Sput> hmmmm... within the settings dialog, a connect now button would keep the dialog open and connect in the background
<seele> why would it keep it open? maybe i dont understand how the dialog works
<Sput> (which leads to another host of problems, such as that the settings first need to be applied before connecting, so we disabled that functionality for now)
<seele> i just thought you could use the same dialog design so you dont have to replicate too much code
<Sput> if used stand-alone, it could be quite elegant to do it like this
<Sput> yes
<Sput> I like that idea
<Sput> take the UI, put it in a standalone container, use a Connect button rather than OK, apply + connect automatically
<Sput> plus a neat little checkbox "[ ] Don't show again"
<seele> sounds like you got it :)
<Sput> k
 * Sput updates tracking bug
<Sput> seele: thx for that inspiration, I kept thinking about how to do that elegantly for a while now :)
<seele> i'm here to help :)
<Lure> Riddell: one MIR looks ok (bug 325858), not sure what In progress means (and who does something now)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 325858 in lensfun "Main inclusion request for lensfun" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/325858
<Lure> opencv one need more work (I need to backport some warning fixes from SVN)
<a|wen> Riddell: our arts-removal is almost done: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/RemoveArts ... but we have some binary package removals left; is that something you can handle
<Riddell> a|wen: can do if there's a list
<Riddell> Lure: I can promote to main if you need me to
<Lure> Riddell: not sure if this is what "In progress status
<Lure> means
<Riddell> Lure: I think asac is just waiting for a final ack from kees
<a|wen> Riddell: all the packages on that wiki-page marked with "needs binary package removal" ... or in short all on that page ending in -arts
<Lure> Riddell: ok
 * Lure has added digikam to Todo list to make status transparent
<Lure> is there any progress on k3b front? do we have it in some ppa to play with?
 * Lure notices that k3b is not on the Todo list
<Riddell> tonio has a version in his PPA, it didn't burn DVDs for me
 * Lure checks if something new was committed in SVN
<ScottK> It's in rgreening's PPA.
 * ScottK no notices that was 6 hours ago.
<ScottK> no/now.
<shtylman_> Riddell: I am working on the timezone map of the installer. Besides looking at the JauntyUbiquityUsabiliy page, are there other things I should think about?
<Riddell> shtylman_: ask evand, he's the guy doing the gtk side
<shtylman_> Riddell: k, thanks
<seele> Nightrose: i'm using neon but i dont know how to start amarok2, the menu item is linked to 1. any ideas?
<Nightrose> seele: it should have its own menu entry
<Nightrose> it should be called amarok nightly
<seele> ah hah i see now
<seele> duh
<Riddell> http://www.osattack.com/windows-7/kubuntu-could-make-it-big-if-they-spin-it-right/  "KDE is simple and just needs that media attention to bring it into customers hands."  goodness
<Riddell> Nightrose: how come amarok doesn't use nepomuk for its rankings?
<Nightrose> Riddell: iirc nepomuk wasn't ready yet to be used as a collection
 * Riddell fixes plasma-widget-quickaccess override to main
<rgreening> Tonio_: ping
<colomar> hi
<Sime> Riddell: you got the python bindings in kde-edu compiled?
<ScottK> Riddell: I got sbeatie assigned an action to try and verify the 4.1.4 printer fix at the release team meeting.
<seele> colomar: rgreening has been working on kpackage kit. i believe he added an extra tab to search by applications instead of packages
<seele> not sure what he's working on next though
<seele> hopefully the search ui :)
<rgreening> seele: that patch is still in dev
<rgreening> I have the basics worked out. the part I am stuck on is how to use the app-install-data desktop files to generate the list instead of listing all packages.
<rgreening> that's my current priority seele
<colomar> rgreening: Thanks for working on that. Do you think it may be possible to get kpackagekit ready for users in time for jaunty?
<ScottK> We kind of have to.
<rgreening> If someone can assist me I can provide the current patch to look at
<rgreening> what I need is help in the app-install-data bit
<rgreening> Does gnome have this bit working in their packagekit yet?
<JontheEchidna> I believe that Adept scans the app-install-data directory for the .desktop files, and sorts them by the categories inside them
<ScottK> I haven't looked at the code, but based on having tried Adept, I'm sure however it's done there is the slowest way possible.
<JontheEchidna> Yeah, the UI does hang for a bit in Adept
<JontheEchidna> mm, but Adept uses xapian extensively to do its thing...
<JontheEchidna> oh, it uses it for updating the model while searching
<Riddell> Sime: yes, they're in jaunty
<Riddell> Sime: I can put an intrepid package in my PPA if that's useful
<Sime> Riddell: cool, no ppa for intrepid?
<Sime> oh, I mean, yes please.
<a|wen> do we want a new upstream release of kde4-style-qtcurve packed for jaunty?
<JontheEchidna> I think somebody has a package prepared, but we want the soure package to be changed to kde-style
<a|wen> and the old kde-style-qtcurve shuffled out, i suppose... that makes sense
<JontheEchidna> bug 323848
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 323848 in kde4-style-qtcurve "Please update kde4-style-qtcurve to the latest version 0.60.0" [Wishlist,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/323848
<JontheEchidna> Anyway, it definitely should be kde-style
<JontheEchidna> vorian: have you pinged the qtcurve updater back yet?
<vorian> JontheEchidna: i can
<ScottK> There's a draft Debian document on naming we ought to follow.
<ScottK> I don't remember exactly what it says on these.
<Sime> Riddell: packages for intrepid will be useful when I blog sometime about marble/python.
<Riddell> Sime: I uploaded to my ~jr PPA (which also needs people to use ~kubuntu-experimental), should appear in an hour or so all being well
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: were you going to push the flash prompt patch to kdelibs or should I?
<JontheEchidna> I'm thinking the full-blown wizard will have to wait for jaunty+1
<ScottK> Riddell: So looks like 4.1.4 is fully verified now.  Now we just need someone to copy it over ....
<Lure> ScottK: I think we both know one guy that could do that, right? ;-)
<ScottK> Well he has the power.  Dunno if he has the authority.
<ScottK> It can wait until Monday for pitti to do it.
<ghostcube> can packages only be pushed if ubuntu people confirm this ?
<ghostcube> only for info :)
<ScottK> For released versions like Intrepid there is a strict verification process.
<ghostcube> ah ok :)
<ScottK> The process and the people who do it are the same regardless of which *buntu we are discussing.
<ghostcube> aha so only a QA team
<ScottK> Basically.
<ghostcube> ok :) thx
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: if you have time, push it
<Lure> Riddell: kees approved bug 325858
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 325858 in lensfun "Main inclusion request for lensfun" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/325858
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: do you have the latest?
<ScottK> Lure: So it just needs to be seeded?
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: I think so, but it'd probably be best for you to send me the latest just in case
<Lure> ScottK: yep - digikam rc2 (due on Sunday) will depend on it
<Lure> ScottK: I will prepare the package on Sunday
<ScottK> OK.  Let me look....
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: you got the one I emailed with the .kdesu extransion correct?
 * JontheEchidna checks for kdesu
<Lure> ScottK:  if you want, you can add liblensfun-dev Build-Depends now and it will get built in
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: my copy doesn't have kdesu
<ScottK> Lure: Currently we have digikam seeded on the DVD, but not the CD.
<rgreening> Ok, I have to send oyu the latest
<ScottK> Lure: I'll add liblensfun-dev to supported then.
<rgreening> actually, let me file a bug and submit the stuff to the bug
<Lure> ScottK: yep, space issue (as it pulls in 25MB of marble)
<ScottK> Ahhh, all that is depends or some is build-dep?
<Lure> ScottK: will not just adding it to digikam's build-dep pull it in?
<ScottK> Because if it's depends it'll have to fit on the dvd.
<ScottK> Lure: It would.
<ScottK> Actually we can just wait.
<ScottK> Good point.
<Lure> ScottK: yep, no urgency - I just wanted to get lensfun/opencv pass MIR before FF
<Lure> ScottK: so if I add build-dep, will this auto-pull it in or does somebody (archive-admin?) need to still approve it?
 * Lure does not recall anymore how seeds work...
<ScottK> It still needs to get moved.  Riddell can do that.
<Lure> ScottK: ok, I will need Riddell (or core-dev) for upload anyhow ;-)
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: oh btw, the patch probably can't close that one bug
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: this was bug 203967
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 203967 in kde4libs "[hardy] not prompted to install flash plugin" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/203967
<JontheEchidna> because it mentioned youtube and cnn
<rgreening> ah
 * Lure goes back to hacking kipi-plugins i18n strings before tommorows rc2/i18n freeze ;-)
<rgreening> but is that a problem with cnn and youtube and how they detect or an issue with kdelibs?
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: I can open a new bug
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: you should probably just commit to bzr yourself :P
<rgreening> do I haz rites d00d
<JontheEchidna> as long as you are a member of kubuntu-members
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: ok, I'll have a look at that too then
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: but I should still open a bug rite
<JontheEchidna> as long as you commit it to bzr you won't need to put up a debdiff in a bug
<rgreening> ah
<JontheEchidna> nah
<JontheEchidna> a core-dev will check out bzr and upload it from there
<rgreening> so, how do I get someone to pop out a new rev then
<JontheEchidna> ping a core-dev such as Riddell or ScottK
<rgreening> ok. I'll make sure the patch applies/builds here and commit and ping.
<ScottK> We can haz dvcs because we're all modern and stuff.
<rgreening> lol
<JontheEchidna> it also lowers the permissions barrier somewhat for contributing to the core kde packages. A core-dev will still have to approve your changes and upload them, but bzr makes it a lot easier to work with the packages without having to throw around diffs at doods
<JontheEchidna> imo
<rgreening> tru dat, w3rd
<ScottK> And now that bzr doesn't compete with the total time until the heat death of the Universe for slowness, it's not too bad.
<ScottK> We tried similar in Gutsy and it was just undoable.
 * ScottK notes it's less than two hours to 1234567890.  See ##1234567890 for details.
<JontheEchidna> unix must be ebil since it has reached 1234567890 on Friday the 13th
<JontheEchidna> MS should totally use that
<rgreening> lol
<JontheEchidna> linux is illegal and immoral!
<JontheEchidna> linux has 5 letters, so does the devil
<JontheEchidna> my son made a tetragram out of linux CD's!1!!
<JontheEchidna> [/paranoid_mom]
<ghostcube> hehe yeah the party is going on
<ghostcube> lol 1234554321 time was lol
 * NCommander is quite amazed that KDE on ARM has remained unbroken ;-)
<ghostcube> boah anyone knows if th eintel hdadriver will get better
<NCommander> !ARM/x86 not quite so happy
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ghostcube> i cant capture what i hear
<NCommander> O_______o;
<Riddell> Lure: I moved lensfun to main
<Lure> Riddell: you just had to do it, right?
<Lure> just to prevent me to do last upload in universe... ;-)
<Lure> Riddell: just kidding, there are some patches pending for it, but have no time until we get digikam/kipi rc2 out
<Lure> and I need to address opencv MIR feedback first
<Riddell> ScottK: so, I guess I could move 4.1.4 to -updates
<ScottK> I certainly think so.
<Riddell> if I don't  we'll have to wait for pitti on monday, and monday is ages away
<Riddell> do we have a list of packages that need moved?
 * JontheEchidna has 2 or so SRU-able fixes for kdesdk for after its moved
<ScottK> Riddell: Bugs tagged kde4.1.4 with an open intrepid task.
<Riddell> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=kde4.1.4 only three
<Riddell> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+bugs?field.tag=kde4.1.4  ah better
<Riddell> ScottK: so xine-lib and the langs too?
<ScottK> err.
<ScottK> They need to go.  I don't know the state of their verification.
 * ScottK looks
<ScottK> Riddell: That one actually has a call for lool to retest.
<ScottK> urgh.
<ScottK> lool: You around?  Any chance you could repeate your xinelibs test?
<ghostcube> 5010 people
<ghostcube> :D
<ghostcube> we nee dmore guys
<ghostcube> -0
<ScottK> Riddell: I forgot about the xinelib thing, I think we need to reverify that first.  Urgh.
<ScottK> sorry for the false alarm.
<Quintasan> night guys
 * Lure -> bed, good nite all!
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: ping
<rgreening> Riddell: How do I use the bzr for ~kubuntu-members now. I keep getting an error
<Riddell> rgreening: what's the error?
<rgreening> Riddell: bzr: ERROR: Connection closed: please check connectivity and permissions (and try -Dhpss if further diagnosis is required)
<rgreening> Riddell: ^
<Riddell> that it?
<Riddell> probably launchpad is broken
<rgreening> after I identify with lanchpad-login I get that and nothing checks out
<rgreening> if I don't Identify I get a warning about identifying but I can branch
<rgreening> so, dont I need to identify?
<Riddell> branching may be using http
<Riddell> where are you trying to push?
<rgreening> havn't got that far yet
<rgreening> do I need to install some https module?
<Riddell> where are you trying to check out?
<rgreening> bzr branch lp:~kubuntu-members/kdelibs/ubuntu
<Riddell> do you have your ssh key in your account?
<rgreening> I assume that's the correct branch for me to update
<rgreening> hmm...
<rgreening> I had to build a new system. I may not have my local key anymore.
<rgreening> crud
<rgreening> Riddell: Is it as simple as generating a new set of keys for the new computer and attaching to LP?
<Riddell> rgreening: yes
<rgreening> Riddell: ty. now.. to get a new key cut
<ScottK> And does your new machine have the same ssh key?
<ScottK> nevermind
<rgreening> anyone else have issues with "highlight"/"paste" from konsole to konqueror? seems like konqueror doesn't like the middle-click paste buffer
<rgreening> Riddell: can you test ?
<neversfelde> rgreening: can't open links in a new tab with middle-click here
<rgreening> so, konqueror isn't recognizing middle mouse button events?
<Riddell> rgreening: works for me
<rgreening> Riddell: did you highlight but not copy?
<rgreening> highlight it only and then use middle button to paste
<Riddell> highlight in konsole, middle click pasts in konqueror's location bar
<rgreening> Riddell: are you running latest updates?
<rgreening> in Jaunty
<Riddell> konqueror 4:4.2.0-0ubuntu2
<neversfelde> not working for me
<rgreening> me to. but Im not running my PPA on this new system... are you still running my rebuilds from my PPA
<JontheEchidna> wouldn't the rebuilds have a ~ppa number?
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: Im more concerned the reason Riddell is working is qt 4.5 (potentially)
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: you on jaunty?
<rgreening> can you test?
<JontheEchidna> sure
<JontheEchidna> so, highlight in konsole, middle click in konq?
<JontheEchidna> any particular area in konq?
<rgreening> in the address bar or in the tab area seem broken
<rgreening> address bar if not a real url you are pasting
<rgreening> just so you have text goingto a text box
<JontheEchidna> worksforme(tm)
<rgreening> neversfelde: you 32 bit or 64?
<ScottK> rgreening: Did you get a chance to try quassel on 4.5 yet?
<JontheEchidna> pure jaunty kde and qt
<rgreening> ScottK: nope. I got bogged down with my broken system
<neversfelde> rgreening: 32 bit
<ScottK> OK.
<rgreening> well, JontheEchidna, neversfelde, Riddell: there's defiantely an issue. I did a stock install from latest alpha and upgraded before doing anything on it.
<rgreening> I have additional languages and keyboard layouts enabled. how about the rest of you.
<JontheEchidna> standard english, though out of coincidence I am running a spanish konq
<JontheEchidna> but I do have the default keyboard layout
<neversfelde> rgreening: default keyboard layout and german language
<rgreening> hmmm...
<rgreening> http://forum.kde.org/solved-middle-mouse-button-not-working-konqueror-t-30042.html
<Riddell> ~twitter update 1234567231.48 nearly there
<kubotu> status updated
<neversfelde> :) left and middle button opens a link in current tab and in a new one
<rgreening> neversfelde: not for me
<rgreening> :(
<neversfelde> rgreening: disabling gestures fixes it for me. I can paste and open links in new tabs with the middle button.
<rgreening> neversfelde: where did you disable thatÉ
<neversfelde> mom, must switch to english
<neversfelde> rgreening: Systemsettings >> General >> Input Settings
<rgreening> Riddell: do you have gestures enabled?
<rgreening> Riddell: and is this something we want enabled?
<Riddell> not that I know of
<ScottK> I'd imagine not.
<shtylman_> 1234567890
<shtylman_> :)
<ScottK> That seems like something you'd want people to opt in to.
<rgreening> I've never had or used gestures and middle click seems like so much more important
<Riddell> shtylman_: yay!
<ghostcube> happy 1234567890
<ghostcube> hehe
<ghostcube> the ## channel was too freaky
<ScottK> Doesn't seem much different than #ubuntu-release party on release day (except for the bad language)
<ScottK> OK, it's a little more over the top.
<rgreening> I feel like an episode of sesame street... 1-2-3-4..5..6-7-8-9..10..11.12!
<rgreening> I old
<ScottK> Bah.
<ghostcube> :D
<ScottK> I remember before there WAS Sesame Street.
<ghostcube> hmm iam old too guys :P
<ScottK> How old are you?
<ghostcube> 30
<ghostcube> lol
<ScottK> Youngster.
<ghostcube> hehe
<ghostcube> its not how old you are its about how old you feel
<ghostcube> :D
<rgreening> ghostcube < rgreening < ScottK where name = age
<rgreening> :)
<ScottK> Yep.
<ghostcube> lol
<ScottK> JFTR, I am not the oldest Ubuntu dev.  I know of one a decade older than me.
<ghostcube> oh no u all seen google icon today ?
<ghostcube> http://www.google.de/logos/unix1234567890.gif
<rgreening> Riddell: when I am ready to push my changes to bzr, do I do bzr push or bzr merge?
<rgreening> or...
<Riddell> rgreening: if you did a checkout then   bzr commit
<Riddell> if you did a branch then  bzr commit; bzr push
<Riddell> if you did a branch  bzr merge  will bring in changes from the branch
<rgreening> Riddell: ah. yeah, I had forgotten. I did a branch rather than checkout
<rgreening> oops
<ScottK> http://currentconfig.com/2005/02/22/essential-life-lesson-1-over-is-right-under-is-wrong/
<rgreening> Riddell: updated kde4libs with flash installer patch
<rgreening> we'll need a new deb popped from tree :)
<neversfelde> are there infos about that bzr thing somewhere?
<neversfelde> the choqok branch should be updated, but I do not know how
<ghostcube> ScottK, nice story
<ghostcube> :d
<Riddell> neversfelde: bzr co https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/choqok/ubuntu
<Riddell> edit files
<Riddell> bzr diff
<Riddell> bzr commit
<Riddell> hmm, that's not the right URL
<Riddell> bzr co lp:~kubuntu-members/choqok/ubuntu
<neversfelde> thanks, will have a look at it
#kubuntu-devel 2009-02-14
<rgreening> ScottK: I get this in pbuilder: bash: x86_64-linux-gnu-as: command not found
<rgreening> any ideas what may be missing in my build?
<rgreening> scarabeus: ^
<rgreening> ScottK: ^^
<rgreening> I misstypes sc<tab> for scottk lol...
<scarabeus> well we gentoo devs know how compiler works but not in kubuntu :P
<Sput> scarabeus! stop stalking me! :>
<scarabeus> and of course our lovely herd testers are also smart, and hate their leader obviously :D
<Riddell> Sime: python-marble is in my PPA now https://edge.launchpad.net/~jr/+archive/ppa
<scarabeus> or fear?
<scarabeus> :}
<Sput> scarabeus: no, I like jmbsvicetto :P
<scarabeus> :]
<rgreening> omg, say hi to jmbsvicetto for me
<rgreening> :)
<JontheEchidna> damn, talk about the attack of the Gentoo doods :P
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: I once loved the way of the cow :)
<rgreening> still do...
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: apt-get moo
<rgreening> :P
<rgreening> we're everywhere
<JontheEchidna> aptitude moo
<JontheEchidna> aptitude moo -v
<JontheEchidna> aptitude moo -vv
<JontheEchidna> aptitude moo -vvv
<JontheEchidna> etc
<rgreening> I know
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: I updated bzr branch for kdelibs. We just need a core-dev (Riddell or similar) to push out a new rev.
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: so at least we have some patch for flash :)
<JontheEchidna> :)
<rgreening> and there's still some time for the other patch...
<rgreening> lol
<shtylman_> so...I am stuck
<shtylman_> I want to find the translation file for the user interface of ubiquity (english version) but have no idea where to look in the source tree
<shtylman_> where are the translations usually kept?
<JontheEchidna> I think it's mainly translated on Launchpad
<JontheEchidna> translations.launchpad.net
<shtylman_> ubiquity doesn't do its translations through that...
<shtylman_> :/
<rgreening> shtylman_: is there a pot file
<JontheEchidna> oh, yeah
<JontheEchidna> in the top of the source tree there is a po folder
<rgreening> or .po
<rgreening> ya
<shtylman_> well...there are lots of pot files..but I have looked through them and can't find the english one nor the particular template entries I am looking for
<rgreening> shtylman_: give me a string you are looking for
<shtylman_> timezone_city_label
<rgreening> debian/ubiquity.templates, gui/qt/liveinstaller.ui, gui/glade/stepLocation.glade: are the files it's contained in.
<shtylman_> right...those are those are the user interface files...but during runtime certain labels get translated
<shtylman_> and I want to find the translation files
<rgreening> pyqt uic module does that for kde
<Riddell> shtylman_: translations in ubiquity are strange, they're mostly done through debian-installer
<shtylman_> actually...I think the ubiquity.template file is what I need to look at
<Riddell> rgreening: no such file kubuntu_62_flash_installer.diff
<Riddell> rgreening: remember to bzr add
<Riddell> then bzr commit
<shtylman_> Riddell: yea...the list is pulled from using debconf
<rgreening> Riddell: doh!
<Riddell> shtylman_: but why do you care?
<rgreening> let me update
<shtylman_> Riddell: to name labels correctly
<Riddell> shtylman_: just use the same text as in the GTK one?
<shtylman_> Riddell: so that the proper translations are used during runtime
<Riddell> shtylman_: I'm pretty sure I've always avoided the issue by just using the same text as in the GTK one
<shtylman_> Riddell: the text I set it to in the ui doesn't actually matter, the translation happens by looking at the object name
<shtylman_> Riddell: and I don't have glade installed to look at the names of the gtk interface
<shtylman_> I guess I could get glade, but I already found the template file now :/
<Riddell> shtylman_: sudo apt-get install glade-3  :)
<rgreening> Riddell: commit done
<shtylman_> yea yea.... but this way I get to learn more :) ... but will install glade at some point
<Riddell> "Tree is up to date at revision 28."
<Riddell> rgreening: what revision are you on?
<rgreening> 1 sec..
<rgreening> Committed revision 29.
<rgreening> forgot to push
<rgreening> Riddell: ^ done now
<Riddell> got it
<rgreening> my brain hurts :)
<Riddell> rgreening: that patch is pleasingly small
<rgreening> Yeah, thanks to JontheEchidnafor finding it. and thanks to suse for making it and thanks to me for kubuntu-izing it :)
<ghostcube> hey guys i know this is not a support channel but i have a strange problem with the kde 4.2 install of a friend of me . i updated from 4.2 beta to 4.2 final and still the network manager inside systemsettings shows network config but claims xml file cant be loaded and it hasent shipped arkonadi  any ideas what i can try except kde reinstall ?
<Riddell> the kde 4 version of network manager is entirely unsupported, espcially in intrepid
<Riddell> use knetworkmanager
<ghostcube> Riddell, nah in my systemsettings network its not there this tab to add or config the interfaces
<ghostcube> but in his version its still attached
<ghostcube> oO
<ghostcube> i tried reinstalling systemsettings but this didnt fix it
<ghostcube> it just seems anything is not really upgraded
<ghostcube> and i dont get what
<rgreening> Riddell: I finally got KProcess to work in an app. So, now I think I can use this in my ufw-kde (If I ever get time to get back to it).
<ghostcube> its not important only if someone hs an idea
<Riddell> rgreening: kde4libs uploaded
<rgreening> Riddell: awesome. one more thing to tick off the todo list
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: :D
<ghostcube> hmm is there aynthing new about the taskbar icon garbage happening from time to time on intrepid ? is this qt patch working as it should ?
<JontheEchidna> ghostcube: the systemsettings network config has been broken since KDE 4.0.0 and even before that
<Riddell> rgreening: excellent! go tick!
<rgreening> Riddell: on the way there now
<ghostcube> JontheEchidna, hmm ok network is working fine i configuered it i just wondered about why i havent seen this thin gever for me and it appeared for his settings :) so he must live with it lol
<rgreening> Riddell: I need some help with kpackagekit and xapian/app-install data
<Riddell> rgreening: I'm about to sleep
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: we do have another patch for flash. It's a direct port of the KDE3 patch but I don't think we can get the KAssistantDialog logic all worked out in time. But the patch rgreening modified from suse seems to work good too
<rgreening> Riddell: I didn't mean you necessarily. but a suggestion on people who would know would help me.
<Riddell> rgreening: mvo?
<rgreening> cause im stuck
<Riddell> depends on what the question is really
<rgreening> Riddell: ok. I'll try mvo
<Riddell> glatzor too maybe
<rgreening> Riddell: well, I need to use xapian to read the desktop files from app-install-data I believe to generate a simple list of available apps
<Riddell> I don't think that needs xapian
<rgreening> and I know nothing about xapian
<rgreening> oh...
<Riddell> they're just .desktop files, there's a KDE function somewhere to read them in the form of a menu
<rgreening> Riddell: is mvo / glatzor working on any of packagekit?
<rgreening> Riddell: oh, never though of that
<rgreening> Riddell: would that be a part of kdeui? or kdecore?
<Riddell> dunno
<rgreening> wow, lots od red still on the todo. we need to get cracking
<rgreening> wheres the whip
<Riddell> I thought adept used it but I can't see it in the sources now
<rgreening> Riddell: adept is using xapian (thats why I went with that tought)
<Riddell> if you ignore ubiquity we're doing better than I expected for non-red, and ubiquity always happens late, plus now we have shtylman_ :)
<rgreening> \o/
<rgreening> I hate red :)
<shtylman_> I feel loved :) (on a side note..I think you will like the map progress after tonight...I hope)
<rgreening> shtylman_: yo da man
<ScottK> rgreening: Did you get your pbuilder sorted?
<rgreening> ScottK: nope
<ScottK> OK.
 * ScottK considers.
<rgreening> sh: x86_64-linux-gnu-as: not found
<rgreening> not sure why
<rgreening> that doesn't exist, so notsure what package it is missing
<ScottK> Excessive declination.  You're too far north for it to work.
<Riddell> rgreening: hmm dunno I'm afraid
<rgreening> if you could part with YOUR depends, then you'd be able to help me with mine
<Riddell> rgreening: maybe try asking on kde-devel list or somewhere
<rgreening> ScottK: ^ :)
 * Riddell sleeps
<rgreening> Riddell: I found it
<Riddell> rgreening: oh?
<rgreening> KDesktopFile class in kdecore
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> Im starting to love api.kde.org
<rgreening> scary stuff
<ScottK> rgreening: Are you trying to cross compile for ia32?
<rgreening> ScottK: Im running 64 bit, the app is wine 1.1.15, and I think it is making a 32 version to run on this system
<rgreening> dunno though.
<rgreening> x86_64-linux-gnu-gcc -m32 -c -I. -I. -I../../include -I../../include  -D__WINESRC__  -D_REENTRANT -fPIC -Wall -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wwrite-strings -Wtype-limits -Wpointer-arith  -Wall -g -O2  -o main.o main.c
<rgreening> ../../tools/winegcc/winegcc -b x86_64-linux-gnu -m32 -B../../tools/winebuild -shared ./acledit.spec    main.o       -o acledit.dll.so  -lkernel32  ../../libs/port/libwine_port.a  -L/tmp/buildd/wine-1.1.15/debian/libtmp
<ScottK> Got ia-32 libs?
<rgreening> scarabeus: does that help?
<rgreening> ScottK: ^
<rgreening> sry scarabeus meant ScottK
<rgreening> ScottK: in pbuilder... hmm... 1 sec
<rgreening> ScottK: yep
<ScottK> OK.  I don't know at all what your exact problem is, but it's related to some gnu linux wrapper fro cross compiling.
<ScottK> fro/for
<rgreening> yeah, cant find the assembler
<ScottK> That's what Mr. Google seems to indicate.
<rgreening> I got that much
<rgreening> :)
 * ScottK knows zip about that.
<rgreening> lol
<rgreening> ok, Im demoting you from "da man"
<rgreening> :P
<ScottK> As a guess, I'd guess looking in /lib instead of /lib32
<ScottK> Most 64 bit distros put 64 bit stuff in /lib and 32 bit stuff in /lib32.
<ScottK> We do /lib64 and /lib IIRC.
<rgreening> ScottK: I think i'll give up on hat. I just wanted a wine for jaunty... and Scott Richie hasn't made a new one yet :)
<rgreening> ScottK: Is there a way I can get an accurate history of what packages were installed and when? regardless of using packagekit, adept, or apt?
<ScottK> /var/log
<ScottK> Grep your dpkg logs.
<rgreening> arby: you broke SDL on nVidia cards with your recent SDL update. I don't know why, I just know it is so.
 * ScottK notes a SDL mail to the motu ML with patch.
<rgreening> shtylman: hey
<shtylman> rgreening: hey
<rgreening> how is ubiquity going
<shtylman> pretty good...I have been hammering away at the timezone stuff
<shtylman> basically a complete re-write for the map and stuff
<rgreening> cool
<shtylman> and improvements on the selection process
<ScottK> shtylman: Please make it possible for me to pick UTC.  That doesn't have a place on the map ...
<shtylman> its similar to the gtk interface except I have found a few errors with how they locate cities
<shtylman> ScottK: what do you mean? can I get more info about how you would like to select that?
<ScottK> It's a minor point for desktops, but servers you often want the system clock in UTC.
<ScottK> I'm not sure what your new interface will be like, but if it's just click on a map, a TZ like UTC that doesn't have a location would be impossible
<rgreening> and St. John's is NOT -4:30 its -3:30
<ScottK> Maybe a spot on the ocean with UTC and a checkbox to select.
<shtylman> when you select utc what becomes the region/city?
<rgreening> shtylman: in the current installer, the tz for st.john's shows as -4;30 for some reason.
<shtylman> what region is that?
<shtylman> sorry for my lack of geo knowledge :(
<rgreening> shtylman: America/St_johns I think
<shtylman> indeed...and you are right..it shows as -4
<rgreening> -3:30 utc
<shtylman> its like right on the border
<rgreening> we are a half tz
<rgreening> :)
<shtylman> wow
<shtylman> special...arn't yall
<rgreening> yup and proud of it :)
<shtylman> well, I can talk to the other installer people..basically a database would have to be updated because all the timezone data is parsed from a file
<shtylman> usr/share/zoneinfo/zone.tab
<rgreening> the tz stuff on the system is right, so why is there a difference then? america/st<-johns works as a tz from tz data package
<rgreening> that file is just lat/long for the map
<rgreening> yes?
<shtylman> yea..
<shtylman> regreening..I am looking at the st. johns thing... right now I am unclear about one thing..and thats the date offset, I get back data on timesones as a delta from 0...and for st johns it is -1 day 20:30 (HH:MM)
<shtylman> according to my calculations that should be @ -3:30 like you said
<rgreening> yes
<shtylman> so...I have good news for you
<shtylman> I know what is causing it..and I think I can fix it...
<rgreening> :)
<shtylman> it has to do with how I (and the gtk ubiquity guys) did the calculation for the primary hour zone to put cities in...
<shtylman> we go right from seconds to hours and truncate...but that causes problems for stuff like this
<rgreening> and this isnt tje only :30 tz
<shtylman> yep
<ScottK> shtylman: UTC is UTC.  It doesn't have a location or region.
<shtylman> k
<shtylman> I will think about how to add that (but a question...don't server installs normally use the non-gui version?)
<a|wen> shtylman: when you change the tz calc, be sure that you support :15 and :45 tz (they exist as well) ... check katmandu nepal, to be sure you've got it right
<rgreening> a|wen: wow.. didnt know that
<shtylman> k
<rgreening> :)
<a|wen> rgreening: they just do that to confuse you, i think :P
<rgreening> heh
<ScottK> shtylman: Server installs do use the non-gui version, but there may be other reasons why one might want the system clock in UTC.  The DE can still be in a local TZ.
<rgreening> I set the bios in utc before i start my install
<a|wen> ScottK: we got the printer applet bug confirmed, yay ... if we know it works in jaunty, then please throw a comment, and then we are good to go
<shtylman> ScottK: gotcha...ok..added to my todo list
<rgreening> so system is utc but desktop clock adjusts
<rgreening> anyone play neverwinter nights linux client?
<ScottK> a|wen: I don't know about Jaunty, but it's assigned to Riddell, so I'm sure he'll get it.
<a|wen> rgreening: there are three layers... bios, system, DE; bios is (normally always) in UTC, system can be UTC or local TZ, and DE is users choice ;)
<ScottK> a|wen: The bigger thing is it turns out the xinlib bug needs to be reverified.
<ScottK> rgreening: yes.
<rgreening> ScottK: yes to nwn?
<ScottK> rgreening: No, yes t0 [01:10:41] <rgreening> so system is utc but desktop clock adjusts
<rgreening> oh, that was a statement of what I do
<a|wen> ScottK: do we have any reliable way to get xine-lib to crash ... ould i couldn't manage to do it
<rgreening> there's an sdl issue with the last libsdl and nVidia c ards. causes a segfault
<ScottK> rgreening: Did you see the mail to MOTU ml.
<ScottK> a|wen: Dunno.
<ScottK> a|wen: I do know your sytem needs to be in a particular affected locale and I think you need Gnome too.
<rgreening> not sure if I sub to that one
<rgreening> ScottK: anything in particular you wanted me to see?
<ScottK> rgreening: I didn't follow the link, but alledgely it was linked to a bug with a patch.
<a|wen> ScottK: oh, great; not something i have around ... i tried in a chroot with all the locales mentioned as problematic in the bug
 * ScottK neither.
<rgreening> ScottK: can you fwd to me?
<a|wen> did we find out whether we would go with kile for kde3 or kde4?
<ScottK> rgreening: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-motu/2009-February/005460.html
<rgreening> ty ScottK
<ScottK> NP
<rgreening> ScottK: it worked until arby rebuilt to remove arts
<ScottK> yeah.  All I know is what I read in the bug.
<ScottK> bug/mail
<rgreening> ScottK: so I rolled my friends libsdl back to prev and it cleared things up
<rgreening> that was 4ubuntu1
 * ScottK is about to fall over from tiredness (3 hours sleep last night) so can't really focus.
<rgreening> lol
<rgreening> ScottK: whats even more strange is it works fine on my system with the same updates, but I have an intel (non binary) driver :)
<rgreening> strange indeed
<shtylman> yay!...I have found the proper way to render city locations
<shtylman> aka...calculate the pixel location..
<rgreening> \o/
<shtylman> now cities are actually where they are in real life
<shtylman> (also...the st. johns problem is fixed)
<rgreening> wheee
<shtylman> local time there is 2:57... etc?
<rgreening> yup
<shtylman> you should be asleep :p
<rgreening> lol
<rgreening> night owl
<shtylman> I know all about that
<rgreening> heh
<ScottK> So I don't know if you all have been following the ctrl-alt-backspace on ubuntu-devel-discuss, but when one person wrote, "So the options are ....", I wrote in "... or switch to Kubuntu, we have a gui to renable it", that got one response, "Yeah, I did that."
<a|wen> lol :D
<shtylman> sweet!
<rgreening> haha :P
<rgreening> alert malone
<rgreening> albert even
<rgreening> he's our godsend for adding that
<rgreening> the gnome guys should have added it (it is quite simple)
<ScottK> After that, _MMA_ PM'ed me to ask about it because they want to add it for Ubuntu Studio.  I sent hom to Alberto.
<ScottK> hom/him
<rgreening> :P
<ScottK> rgreening: You clearly don't understand how confusing choice is to the user.
<ScottK> ;-)
<rgreening> hehe
<ScottK> I happen to know the person that replied and she wasn't kidding.  She did switch.
<ScottK> She was bitching about the lack of choice and so I told her she sounded like she should be a KDE user.
<ScottK> So she tried it and there you go.
<rgreening> our new slogan "Kubuntu - we are pro-choice"
<rgreening> ;)
<ScottK> That might upset vorian.  He's pretty conservative.
<ScottK> I hope he knows that's a joke.
<shtylman> I commited my changes for anyone interested
<shtylman> lp:~shtylman/ubiquity/kdeui
<rgreening> schweeeetttt
<shtylman> the major change is to the timezone panel...(hopefully nothing else broke ... )
<rgreening> ScottK: I'd like to map CTRL+ALT+BS to logout...
<rgreening> that would be funny
<rgreening> :P
<shtylman> ScottK: I will look at the utc thing tomorrow (or later) as I think I am gonna turn in for the night
<ScottK> Get core dev and you can try it.
<ScottK> shtylman: OK.  Thanks for all your work.
<rgreening> :P
<shtylman> night guys
<rgreening> nn
<Tonio_> rgreening: pong (a bit late though...)
<Tonio_> rgreening: rgreeningsorry for that, I wasn't in front of the computer...
<jussi01> oh grumblefish... my jaunty has no sound in flash!
<Quintasan> hmm, How do I compile packages which require libraries that are not in repositories? (TinyXML and Dbus++
<Tm_T> Quintasan: I guess you have to package those requirements too
<Quintasan> Tm_T: ok I'll try
<Tscheesy> ScottK: the KDE4.2 Ports are not here : http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/ - is there a Repo available for the Arm-Ports?
<Tm_T> Tscheesy: that's for jaunty?
<Quintasan> Tm_T: Seems too hard for me :)
<Quintasan> vorian: ping
<Tscheesy> Tm_T: for all dists - i' d need jaunty yes
<Tm_T> Tscheesy: hmmm, ppa isn't helpful on this?
<Tscheesy> yes - if all for "kubuntu-desktop" is in the same
<Tm_T> Tscheesy: dunno if arm builds are made in kubuntu experimental
<Tscheesy> can give it a try
<Tscheesy> http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-experimental/ looks empty on arm.. i'll try http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu.. unfo i have a feedback if it work's after 2h..
<Tscheesy> Tm_T : no - for RootFS_from_Scratch the ports seem to have to be in a Repo like ports.ubuntu.com - Arm Only..
<Tm_T> Tscheesy: hrrrr
<jussi01> erm my sound is a bit weird today... Ive no sound in flash, or in vlc, however dragonplayer and amarok are fine....
<Tm_T> jussi01: they use different sound device?
<Tonio_> hi Kubuntu !
<jussi01> heya Tonio_
<Tonio_> if anyone is interested.... there's a frescobaldi package waiting on revu for kde4
<Tonio__> just a stupid question, but I'm packaging a GPLv3 QT4 app...
<Tonio__> that's still an issue as long as we don't have qt4.5 in the repos right ?
<Tm_T> Tonio_: mmm, howso?
<Tonio_> Tm_T: bah afaik qt4.4 is still gplv2 only
<Tonio_> Tm_T: and we can't link it with a gpl v3 app....
<Tm_T> Tonio_: hmmm, I thought it was v2+ atleast
<Tonio_> Tm_T: hum... lemme look on that point
<Tm_T> Tonio_: qtsoftware.com should have licence information
<Tonio_> Tm_T: great, that's fixed ;)
<Riddell> Tonio_: qt is gpl 2 or 3
<Tonio_> Riddell: oki, I thought the change was only starting with 4.4
<Tonio_> Riddell: talking about that, is there a reason we have 4.3 and not 4.4 in the archives ?
<Riddell> Qt has been gpl 2+3 since the KDE 4.0 release. We have qt 4.4.3
<Tonio_> hum, why does it fail to find it then.... talking about an app that claim I have 4.3, not 4.4...
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum oki, sorry for the stupid question...
<Tonio_> Riddell: so the recent changes for qt was only the now lgpl v3 thing right ?
 * Tonio_ is not very interested in the licence stuff, to be honnest :) bsd rocks
<Tm_T> Tonio_: <3
<Tonio_> Tm_T: hehe
<smarter_> Tonio_: lgplv3 is supposed to come with Qt 4.5, yes
<smarter_> *lgplv2 actually
<Tonio_> smarter_: oki
<smarter_> which apparently will be problematic because lgpl v2 doesn't handle c++ templates or something
 * Tonio_ once again sees that BSD licence is way, way, way, way, way easier to handle....
<ScottK> Tonio_: mok0 advocated kcometen4, so you can upload it (see his comment on REVU though).
<Tonio_> ScottK: already uploaded and lintian file added :)
<Tonio_> ScottK: I was about to archive on revu ;)
<ScottK> Tonio_: OK.  Then I won't.
<Tonio_> ScottK: but maybe then you can get it out from NEW ? ;)
<ScottK> Probably not today.  Source New is the trickiest archive task there is.  I'm easing into that one.
<a|wen> ScottK: can you remember if we planned getting kile kde4 version into jaunty?
<ScottK> a|wen: I don't.
<ScottK> a|wen: Generally if it's working, I think it's good.
<Tonio_> ScottK: oki !
<a|wen> ScottK: i'm not sure if it works or not; but thought maybe someone had a test-package at some point
 * a|wen just noted that the current version FTBFS in a few ways ... but wouldn't spend time fixing if we were grapping the new version
<Tonio_> rgreening: fyi, I won't be there toonight, but you can send me all you need by email...
<ScottK> Sounds like a good argument to be moving to the new version.
<Tonio_> rgreening: I can fix the package and bzr archive for kpackagekit, including your patch and so on
<Tonio_> rgreening: if hopefully I'm not too much drunk when I get back home :)
<a|wen> my thought indeed
<ScottK> Riddell: Did you just copy kdebase-workspace and kdebluetooth to -updates?
<rgreening> Tonio_: hey
<Tonio_> rgreening: oy !
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> Tonio_: my latest patch for kpackagekit is in the latest version
<rgreening> deb (I mean)
<Tonio_> rgreening: where ? ;)
<rgreening> apt-get source kpackagekit
<rgreening> should get you the latest update (check the changelog)
<Tonio_> oki ;)
<rgreening> Tonio_: the patch name is the same as the previous, I just updated it
<rgreening> diff against the prev version should show you what you want
<rgreening> to update
<Tonio_> rgreening: great
<rgreening> :)
<Tonio_> rgreening: what about the other patch ? not included yet ?
<Tonio_> the one showing categories ?
<rgreening> Tonio_: im still working that one
<Tonio_> oki
<rgreening> Tonio_: Im close though. I got some suggestiopns from Riddell last evening
<rgreening> Tonio_: my laptop died the other day and that put me behind a couple of day as I had to buy a new one and set it all up again.
<Tonio_> rgreening: bzr updated
<rgreening> Tonio_: ummm... that was quick
<rgreening> :P
<Tonio_> rgreening: bah cp, bzr status, bzr add, bzr commit :)
<Tonio_> rgreening: what else ? :)
<rgreening> :)
<Tonio_> rgreening: I may go offline for a couple of minutes.... I need to test kdepim networkstatus support
<rgreening> kk
<Tonio_> rgreening: I just activated it with kopete so that it dynamically connects when network-manager connects
 * Tonio_ goes offline
<Tonio_> nah, that won't work with kmail right now...
 * Tonio_ investigates
<Tonio_> hum, kdepimlibs has some code for networkstatus support..... weird
<Tonio_> dunno if that's a bug or missing feature...
<rgreening> Riddell: Does the restricted extras install work for 64 bit? Or how is it triggerred? I have a clean install here and not getting any opportunity to install these goodies from update-notifier
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/329203
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 329203 in kdebase "Changing Power Profiles Causes Plasma to Feeze (dup-of: 312549)" [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 312549 in kdebase-workspace "Powerdevil is incredibly slow switching power modes" [Low,Fix committed]
<rgreening> I got that one here as well. quite annoying.
<rgreening> Tonio_: know if there any updates for power devil?
<rgreening> hmm... bug 312549 reports to fix it....
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 312549 in kdebase-workspace "Powerdevil is incredibly slow switching power modes" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/312549
<rgreening> hey rickspencer3.
<rgreening> keeping busy
<jussi01> rgreening: hows package kit coming along?
<rgreening> good
<jussi01> :)
<rgreening> Are you on jaunty yet :P
<rgreening> jussi01: ^
 * jussi01 feels like he just reported the stupidest bug ever... but I cant think right now so meh (Im sure someone will tell me all the things I left out and how useless it is) :)
<jussi01> rgreening: yep
<rgreening> lol
<jussi01> rgreening: bug 329466 ;)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 329466 in ubuntu "No support for triple head configurations in Kubuntu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/329466
<rgreening> jussi01: well, I always thought 2 heads are better than one, but 3? :P
<jussi01> hehe
<jussi01> rgreening: its increadably frustrating though
<rgreening> I imagine. I dont have a setup with more than one screen. Lappy only for me
<jussi01> rgreening: you have any idea why half my apps that output sound dont work? (flash, vlc dont work, dragon player, amarok, skype do work) ??
<rgreening> jussi01: have you updated recently?
<rgreening> jussi01: there was a sound update that broke and then fixed things...
<jussi01> rgreening: this morning...
<jussi01> oh
<jussi01> Ill try updating
<rgreening> and then do a clean boot
<jussi01> ok
<jussi01> I just love this :D 1161kB/s 39s
<a|wen-> jussi01: not fair :P ... I'm jumping with joy when mine says 31kB/s
<jussi01> :D
<jussi01> brb, doing a clean boot
<Sput> 1116 kB is not that much, is it
<Sput> that's only a 10 mbit connection or so
<a|wen-> Sput: about that, yes ...
<Sput> meh, that's so 2005 :)
 * a|wen- has 256 kbit right now
<Sput> ugh
<a|wen-> i didn't remember it being so slow :P
 * Sput has 32 mbit and is quite happy with that
<a|wen-> i think i'm gonna love my shared 8 mbit when i get back to europe (usually gives me 2-4 mbit)
 * Sput doesn't need to share
<Sput> cable ftw :)
<Sput> where are you right now?
<a|wen-> hehe :)
<a|wen-> in thailand
<a|wen-> bit of a downgrade i must admit
<Sput> well, it could be worse...
<Sput> I had friends in the US still being on 56k
<a|wen-> you're right
<jussi01> heheh
<jussi01> rgreening: still no sound :/
<a|wen-> Sput: i was in bhutan last year ... outside the capital we tried finding 56k; but that was simply not possible
<jussi01> rgreening: did you see my last comment before you left?
<rgreening> I see now. hmm.. strange
<ScottK> jussi01: Do you have pulse audio running?
<jussi01> ScottK: hrm, why would I? (goes to check)
<jussi01> doesnt look like it...
<ScottK> OK.  Some of what you listed is known not to play well with pulse, so ...
<a|wen-> ScottK: looks like 4.1.4 is copied :)
<ScottK> All of it or some of it?
<jussi01> ScottK: weel when I open system monitor and search for pulse Ive got nothing
<ScottK> No ideas then.
<a|wen-> ScottK: as far as i can tell, all of it
<ScottK> Kewl.
<a|wen-> ScottK: do we have anything as part of the batch with a version not containing 4.1.4 (some underlying things)?
<ScottK> The xinelibs one and kdebluetooth (I know kdebluetooth got copied)
<a|wen-> ScottK: the xine-lib isn't copied, but the rest is
<ScottK> OK.  Thanks for checking.
<ScottK> Riddell: I'm not sure who copied the 4.1.4 stuff over, but xinelib needs to get verified and copied over too ...
<a|wen-> do you want to mass-close the SRU-bugs, or should I?
<ScottK> a|wen-: Go for it.
 * a|wen- starts from the top
<a|wen-> ScottK: done
<ScottK> a|wen-: Excellent.
<a|wen-> how is the 8.04.2 going? out?
<ScottK> Testing - done.  Release announcement - Done.  I think on Monday.
<ScottK> It has to be coordinated with Canonical IS.
<a|wen-> ScottK: okay, cool ... will we have any announcement for 4.1.4?
<ScottK> That should go on kubuntu.org.
 * ScottK looks at ryanakca.
<ScottK> ryanakca: It'd also be good if we could get https://wiki.kubuntu.org/HardyHeron/Kubuntu/ReleaseAnnouncement.2 pre-copied onto kubuntu.org so the release mail can link to it.
<ScottK> It might be nice if somone wrote a little announcement congratulating Debian on releasing Lenny that we could also put on kubuntu.org.
<a|wen-> when is that going to be released?
<ScottK> Today
<ScottK> In a few hours.  They are building CD images now.
<a|wen-> oh, cool
<ScottK> Riddell: libpackagekit-qt2 looks like it landed in Universe so kpackagekit is currently unbuildable.
<Cruster> hey there, the "system connection" option in network manager it's grayed out because it's not supported yet, or is there a problem with my computer?
<ScottK> JontheEchidna or vorian (or any other MOTU): On power pc, all of KDE core is built (one last build still going) and extragear is requeued.  If you know of other stuff (like plasma-widgets) that needs retried, now would be a really good time while nothing else is pending.
<ScottK> nhandler: ^^^
<ScottK> Who else is here ...
<jussi01> ScottK: do you know if we have koffice2 beta packages?
 * jussi01 huggles ScottK
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: the !  ninjas trigger would probably do it
<ScottK> jussi01: In some PPA.  Don't recall which.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: True.
<ScottK> But that'd also get a lot of people who aren't MOTU and they don't have the magic retry button.
<JontheEchidna> True.
<JontheEchidna> We should fix that and get them all to become MOTUs :D
<ScottK> Yes.
<ScottK> smarter could do some too.
 * ScottK needs to run off, so won't be here to push the button for people.
 * ScottK also notes that pimlibs just started on ia64, so we're making progress there too.
<jussi01> rgreening: around?
<jussi01> rgreening: when you do come back, lets just say I embarrased myself slightly with the sound ;) (it works now)
<Lure> Riddell, ScottK: could you sponsor digikam/kipi-plugins upload (new rc2)?
<Lure> tested packages are available in digikam-experimental ppa - you just need to remove ~jaunty~ppa1 from version
<ScottK> Lure: possibly in some hours, but not now.
<Lure> ScottK: ok, thanks
<txwikinger> ScottK: I have remove arts from ichthux
<ScottK> txwikinger: Great.  Thanks.
<txwikinger> ScottK: can you sponsor the two packages?
<ScottK> Yes.
<ScottK> But probably not until later.
<ScottK> Give me a link and I'll get to it when I can.
<txwikinger> Bug #329517
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 329517 in ichthux-default-settings "Package does not install on jaunty due to broken dependency with missing package kde-style-lipstick" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/329517
<ScottK> Got it.
<txwikinger> and Bug #320915
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 320915 in ichthux-meta "Remove aRts from the archive - rebuild all dependencies" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/320915
<txwikinger> Thanks
<txwikinger> I tested the build on my ppa and installed it from there on jaunty without problem
<ScottK> Great.
 * txwikinger will now look at the systemsettings issue again
<txwikinger> Do we have a plugin into systemsettings in jaunty that is pykde4?
<JontheEchidna> txwikinger: system-config-printer-kde is with the latest updates
<shtylman_> how come quassel was chosen over konversation?
<nhandler> shtylman_: konversation wasn't ported to kde4 iirc
<JontheEchidna> by the looks of things konversation-kde4 should be good-to-go for Jaunty+1
 * JontheEchidna is out for a bit
<shtylman_> ahh ok
<shtylman_> that makes sense...cause I miss konversation :(
<shtylman_> *cause
<txwikinger> Thanks JontheEchidna
<ScottK> shtylman: It's still on the dvd, just not installed by default.
<shtylman_> regreening: have you started to takle the partitioning portions of the installer yet?
<Riddell> ScottK: libpackagekit-qt11 is the current one, libpackagekit-qt2 is obsolete
<ScottK> Ah.
 * ScottK investigates some more then.
<Riddell> ScottK: did you say 4.1.4 has been copied over?
<maco> what language is kmail done in?
<ScottK> Riddell: Yes, but not the xinelibs thing.
<ScottK> maco: c++ just like almost everything in KDE.
<Riddell> ScottK: does that mean stuff is broken?
<maco> ScottK: ok.
<ScottK> Riddell: Only in .it and .de and if you're using xinelib.
<ScottK> So yes.
<ScottK> Riddell: It'd be really handy if someone could reverify xinelib and copy it and the translations sooner rather than later.
<Riddell> no word from lool I take it?
<Riddell> no
<ScottK> Nope.
<Riddell> I'm not sure I know how to verify that xinelib thing
<ScottK> I'm sure I don't.
<ScottK> Riddell: In other news we're fully built on powerpc now.
<maco> so if i wanted to try to help with fixing bugs n such in kde apps, any of you have a good reference for someone like me that's only worked with C & GNOME and wants to switch to C++ & KDE...or at least something to show how to go from C to C++?
<Riddell> ScottK: go Power!
<ScottK> Riddell: I think ^^^ is a question for you.
<Riddell> hi maco
<maco> hi
<Riddell> maco: depends on your experience, there's various c++ books e.g. the Thinking in C++ ones from this chap http://www.mindviewinc.com/Books/
<Riddell> I expect there's books in your local book shop teaching c++ to C programmers
<dtchen> use your library, too
<Riddell> if you know object orientated programming, it's probably not hard
<Riddell> especially since GTK uses a cludgy version of object orientated anyway
<maco> dtchen: want to take a jab at my OOP skills now like you always do when you see the Java i write?
<Riddell> so maybe you want a more Qt focused introduction, there's a few of them too, e.g. http://cartan.cas.suffolk.edu/moin/OopDocbookWiki
<dtchen> huh?
<Riddell> http://nostarch.com/qt4.htm
<Riddell> then of course there's the KDE tutorials here http://techbase.kde.org/Development/Tutorials
<Riddell> but most of all just get stuck in to looking at the code, best thing it to find a wee bug which annoys you and fix it
<maco> Riddell: ok. thank you for the links. ill look through them.
<Riddell> and of course you can ask here and #kde-devel and the kde-devel mailing list if you get stuck
<Lure> maco: you may want to check this online books:
<Lure> http://cartan.cas.suffolk.edu/oopdocbook/opensource/
<Lure> http://www.qtrac.eu/C++-GUI-Programming-with-Qt-4-1st-ed.zip
<maco> i'm planning on using Qt4 for a school project, so fairly soon i'll be in sink-or-swim mode
<maco> Lure: thanks
<Lure> maco: for general C++ book I suggest "Accelerated C++" for people that move from C
<maco> ok
#kubuntu-devel 2009-02-15
<ScottK> NCommander: Please see the packagekit armel FTBFS: /usr/include/qt4/QtCore/qlist.h:352: error: cast from 'QList<QVariant>::Node*' to 'QVariant*' increases required alignment of target type
<ScottK> Your favorite stuff again.
 * NCommander runs
<ScottK> Excellent.  Spotted.
<ScottK> NCommander: Let me know when you need that sponsored.
<NCommander> ScottK, I assume you mean kpackagekit vs packagekit
<ScottK> NCommander: No.  I mean packagekit.
<ScottK> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/22415226/buildlog_ubuntu-jaunty-armel.packagekit_0.3.14-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<NCommander> oh
<NCommander> ew
<ScottK> Yeah.
<quassel208> hi guys what happend with xserver ? i cant select 1400 x 900 anymore
<quassel208> it looks kind of familiar
<quassel208> of the problem i had when i bought my tft screen and runned 7.10 or 7.04
<ScottK> quassel208: You might ask in #ubuntu-x
<ScottK> txwikinger: ichthuxh-default-settings uploaded.  The ichthux-meta diff did not apply, please check that one and attach a new debdiff.
<txwikinger> ScottK: Ok.. I will check it out
<seele> wow, maco is a hard core convert
<seele> thinking about learning qt and everything
<ScottK> vorian: So what's your plan for kio-ftps?
<vorian> there were licensing issues that I never heard back from upstream about
<vorian> ScottK: although it is in sid
 * vorian looks
<ScottK> Somehow it's in Jaunty with your name on it FTBFS on all archs.
<vorian> eh?
<ScottK> Yep.  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kio-ftps
<vorian> that is very very strange
<vorian> kio-ftps (0.2-1) unstable; urgency=low
<vorian>   * Initial release (Closes: #501342)
<vorian>  -- Laurent Léonard <laurent@open-minds.org>  Sun, 12 Oct 2008 17:18:39 +0200
<ScottK> You're name is there due to getting tagged with the sync request.
<vorian> ah
<ScottK> Just one more way Launchpad is insane.
<vorian> duh
<vorian> i'll go on and fix it
<vorian> seele: your new shiny cloak works best when you are identified
<txwikinger> something is wrong with the balancing of the repos
<txwikinger> The whole day already I only connect 50%  of the time
<ScottK> You aren't the only one to report it.
<seele> vorian: i should be identified
<seele> ah, there we go
<seele> i guess i had to reidentify since getting the cloak
 * nhandler admires seele's kde cloak
<vorian> excellent :)
<seele> only took 5 years to get one lol
<vorian> only took me 2 seconds to do
<vorian> maybe 3
<vorian> :P
<ScottK> Grumble.
<seele> hehe
<ScottK> This is the database that will be holding my email: http://www.davidpashley.com/blog/2009/02/15#silently-truncated
<seele> vorian: thanks :)
<vorian> seele: thank njaard - I am only a drone
<txwikinger> ScottK: uplaoded a better debdiff.. sorry for that..
<vorian> bug 220004
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 220004 in ubuntu "Please sync kio-ftps from Debian Unstable Main (New package)" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/220004
<vorian> ScottK: ^ lookie
<vorian> it won't build on 4.2
<vorian> ScottK: I emailed upstream about compatability with 4.2, but they have not been active in a year
<vorian> I may need to ask for it to be removed
<nhandler> One of the packages I'm working on FTBFS with "CMake Error: The source directory "/build/buildd/posterazor-1.9.5/src" does not appear to contain CMakeLists.txt.". I remember seeing some patches in the plasma-widgets that mentioned CMakeLists.txt. What exactly do they do?
<vorian> nhandler: those were plasma fixes
<rgreening> shtylman: I haven't had time ot look at the installer at all (partitioner). If you want to try and tackle it, go ahead. I have to get the packagekit changes done.
<rgreening> jussi01: cool. glad it works now
<ScottK> vorian: You might check and see if it builds against Debian Experimental and if it doesn't file a bug there.
<ScottK> The Debian maintainer might port it.
<ScottK> NCommander: I've got an ICE for you too.  http://launchpadlibrarian.net/22638414/buildlog_ubuntu-jaunty-powerpc.kde-style-skulpture_0.2.2-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<NCommander> ugh ....
<ScottK> Aren't I full of fun tonight.
<ScottK> txwikinger: What was the bug number again for that (I closed the window)?
<txwikinger> ScottK: Bug #320915
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 320915 in ichthux-meta "Remove aRts from the archive - rebuild all dependencies" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/320915
<ScottK> txwikinger: Thanks.
<ScottK> txwikinger: Please don't have multiple revisions in the same upload with some unreleased, combine them into a single revision.  I just did that here and I did it on the last one too.
<txwikinger> ScottK ok
<ScottK> txwikinger: Uploaded.  Thanks for taking care of it.
<txwikinger> Thanks ScottK
<ScottK> NCommander: I got another porting issue, but I think I got a solution.  Can I run it by you?
<NCommander> ScottK, sure
 * NCommander is not feeling so well, so I probably won't have those issues resolved tonight
<ScottK> No problem.
<ScottK> NCommander: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/22638110/buildlog_ubuntu-jaunty-sparc.akonadi_1.1.1-0ubuntu3_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz is the failure log.
<NCommander> What's your fix?
<ScottK> NCommander: Reading http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=485434 - I think the solution is to extend debian/patches/sp_counted_base.patch in boost1.35 to also apply to sparc.
<ubottu> Debian bug 485434 in libboost1.35-dev "undefined reference to __sync_fetch_and_add_4" [Unknown,Closed]
<ScottK> We just recently switched a bunch of stuff from boost (1.34) to boost1.35, so it's not suprise this just comes up now.
<NCommander> Sounds right. I can probably test build a package for you (I have access to a few SPARC boxes now)
<ScottK> NCommander: If you could rebuild boost with that change and then build akonadi against it, that would be grand.
<NCommander> I'll put it on my todo list, but this is a bad week (six days to feature freeze)
<NCommander> If you can make source packages for me, it would be greatly helpful.
<ScottK> NCommander: I can toss a boost package in my PPA.  Akonadi would be the one from the archive.
<NCommander> Perfect, the SPARC box I use should still have its chroots setup, so once that's done, we'll be in business
<ScottK> NCommander: How do I specify sparc in there?  I see ( defined( __sparcv8 ) || defined( __sparcv9 ) ) elsewhere in the file.
<ScottK> Is that what I want?
<NCommander> bah
<NCommander> Let me think
<NCommander> A quick googling says so (I can't find a general sparc CPP flag so ...)
<ScottK> OK.  We'll try that.
<ScottK> Thanks
<ScottK> If this works, it goes in the "With Google, anyone can look like a genius" catagory.
<NCommander> Google: Making people seem smarter than they actually are since 1995
<ScottK> I uploaded to my ppa.  Waiting to see if it esplodes there or not.
<nellery> with the new naming scheme for plasmoids, should binary packages also be plasma-widget-*?
<ScottK> Yes.  Particularly the binary packages as that's what users look for to install.
<ScottK> NCommander: If you get bored kdebindings failed on ia64.
<nellery> ScottK: so am I right in saying that http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/jaunty/plasma-widget-tvprogramme was incorrectly renamed?
<ScottK> Looking
<ScottK> nellery: What's wrong with it (it's late here and I'm tired)
<nellery> ScottK: The source package is called plasma-widget-tvprogramme and the binary package is plasmoid-tvprogramme
<ScottK> nellery: You are correct.  It needs to be changed.
<nellery> ScottK: Thanks.  Is it worth checking the rest to be sure there were no others?
<ScottK> nellery: If you're up for doing another one, kepas has a plasmoid package in it that needs changing too.
<nellery> ScottK: I'll change that too
<ScottK> nellery: http://paste.ubuntu.com/118323/ is the list that need checking.  Some of those may just be transitional packages.
<nellery> ScottK: Thanks, I'll check them all
<ScottK> nellery: : Thanks.
<ScottK> NCommander: boost1.35 built in my ppa.  over to you ...  https://launchpad.net/%7Ekitterman/+archive/ppa/+files/boost1.35_1.35.0-8ubuntu3~ppa1.dsc
<nellery> ScottK: bug 329627 has debdiffs fixing three which still need to be changed, if you feel like sponsoring
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 329627 in kdeedu "Some unchanged plasmoid source/binary package names" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/329627
<jussi01> ANyone know which ppa the koffice2 beta packages are in?
<jussi01> or are they the -kde4 packages included in jaunty?
<alleeJaunty> jussi01: -kde4 is droped in jaunty.   The koffice pkgs are the 2.0 beta in jaunty
<jussi01> alleeJaunty: really?
<jussi01> !info koffice-kde4 jaunty
<ubottu> koffice-kde4 (source: koffice2): KDE Office Suite. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.9.98.6-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 7 kB, installed size 48 kB
<alleeJaunty> jussi01: sorry right, it still has -kde4 postfix
<a|wen> and lenny is released! :)
<a|wen> ScottK: did we get a "congratulations debian" ready for kubuntu.org ?
<Riddell> a|wen: has Debian released?
<Riddell> why so it has
<seaLne> Riddell: the posters last weekend were a bit of a give away...
<ScottK> a|wen: I didn't and don't have time for at least several hours.  I think it would be really great if someone would do this.
<Lure> can somebody explain why we use kde4.mk in cdbs which is not used in debian?
<Lure> this makes merging/syncing a pain...
<ScottK> Lure: They use kde4.mk too, just put it in a different place.  Now that KDE4 is going into unstable, we need to get some agreement on how we deal with that and probably some other KDE4 packaging issues.
<Lure> ScottK: they use pkg-kde-tools
<ScottK> When we put ours in CDBS, they didn't.
<Lure> ScottK: they do no like extending cdbs (as they do not own it), but rather use own package to shipping their rules
<Lure> ScottK: I think it may be related to how debian has ownership over packages (and ubuntu does not)
<ScottK> Yes.  I agree.
<Lure> ScottK: they have it in /usr/share/pkg-kde-tools/makefiles/1/cdbs/kde.mk
<Lure> ScottK: but it is more basic than our kde4.mk
<Lure> ScottK: and it may not be bad (as I for example have assumption that patches dir means quilt)
<ScottK> As long as we get to a common path to it, we have have different content.
<ScottK> have have/can have
<Lure> ScottK: sure, but we should not get different just to be different (or build in hidden assumptions that do not work on debian)
<Lure> ScottK: auto-selection of patchsys is already that (debian leave it to packager)
<ScottK> True.  It would also be useful to look into the differences and see which ones make sense.
<ScottK> IIRC the quilt thing we got from them.
<ScottK> NCommander: Interestingly packagekit fails on ia64 too: /usr/include/qt4/QtCore/qmap.h:140: error: cast from 'char*' to 'QMap<int, QtConcurrent::ResultItem>::Node*' increases required alignment of target type
<ScottK> That's the first one of those I've seen !armel.
<a|wen> ScottK: what do we want to have in the debian announcement; i could start writing a proposal if it is
<ScottK> I was just thinking a short "Congratulations to Debian on releasing Lenny with a link to their release announcement and a small Debian swirl.
 * a|wen starts looking into some fitting words
<ScottK> a|wen: Thanks.  Little stuff like this can be important.
<lool> Riddell, ScottK: I wasn't every able to reproduce the crashes with xine in intrepid
<a|wen> ScottK: exactly :)
<ScottK> lool: How would you feel about marking that in the bug and suggesting it be copied over?
<lool> Riddell, ScottK: I can only rely on other submitters to confirm the update fixes the bug for them; I think only the xine-lib fixes were confirmed as fixing the issue, not the langpack changes alone
<lool> ScottK: I suggested that to the TB when I saw other xine crashes flowing in; I thought I had mentionned that I didn't reproduce in an intrepid KVM, but will check
<ScottK> lool: Thanks.  I'm a little nervous KDE 4.1.4 got copied to intrepid-updates without that one.
<a|wen> lool: did you downgrade both the xine packages as well as the language-packs?
<a|wen> lool: it seems that part of the problem should be fixed in the lang-packs; so you might only be able to reproduce with the original lang-packs?
<lool> ScottK: I updated the bug with all I know
<lool> Riddell: ^
<ScottK> lool: Thanks.
<lool> a|wen: Yes; I prepared both updates and couldn't ever reproduce the crashers
<ScottK> Riddell: I'm not sure what the best way to proceed on this is, but I feel we need to get this copied sooner rather than later.
<a|wen> lool: did you try reproducing it now?
<ScottK> If anyone is looking for some 'fun', this is currently blocking progress on building KDE on ia64: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/22641086/buildlog_ubuntu-jaunty-ia64.kdebindings_4%3A4.2.0-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<vorian> oi
<vorian> ScottK: I got a fix on kio-ftps - doing final testing before I upload
<ScottK> vorian: Kewl.
<vorian> yay!
<ScottK> It's handy when it FTBFS on a arch you have.
<lool> a|wen: No
<a|wen> oh, okay
<lool> a|wen: I tried reproducing from a clean intrepid vm with -updates and -security alone installed, couldn't reproduce the issue, both with -it and -de locales and langpacks and running xine-list in debug mode in these locales
<lool> That was after preparing the updated langpacks in my ppa
<a|wen> lool: do you still have an install you can test on by using the old lang-packs?
<a|wen> ScottK: http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/118457/ ... do we also want a "what is debian" part?
<vorian> WOOT!
<vorian> ScottK: kio-ftps fixed
 * vorian leaves for a few hours
<ScottK> a|wen: Perhaps a link to their what is Debian tied in with your comment about us benifiting from Debian's work.
 * ScottK needs to head out, so I'd say go for it.
<a|wen> ScottK: this page http://www.ubuntu.com/community/ubuntustory/debian ?
<a|wen> that's the best i could find about is
<a|wen> Riddell: who is our master of the website, ryanakca ? ... and does http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/118465/ look okay? (got a go from ScottK for the previous version)
<jpds> a|wen: Ryan is webmaster, yes.
<jpds> ...or at least, the email points at him.
<a|wen> jpds: then i wasn't completely wrong ... now we just need him to appear :)
<jussi01> Can anyone point me to books/online resources on business viability of open source? ie. business models, how to market, etc?
<JontheEchidna> Hmm, the debian ktorrent package has a plasma-applet-ktorrent package
 * JontheEchidna is merging
 * JontheEchidna will change it to -applet
<JontheEchidna> *-widget
<txwikinger> Can you run KDE4.2 with 256MB RAM ?
<quassel208> may i ask here how i can start learning to program? I understanded that programming is like a language
<txwikinger> quassel208: Well there are different ways
<quassel208> I am looking for a way that even I can understand it, I mean i only have a IQ from 85
<txwikinger> A lot of people buy a book and just start doing it
<quassel208> But i wanna do it for kde or in Qt
<quassel208> Or i though about the Iphone
<txwikinger> Well.. for KDE you need either c++ or python
<txwikinger> python is easier for the beginning
<quassel208> wat a about that program called kdevelop ?
<txwikinger> that is a IDE (Integrated Development Environment)
<txwikinger> It allows you to do think on a GUI which you usually do at the commandline
<txwikinger> s/think/things/
<quassel208> Okay, but with Qt desinger you can make gui´s easy or not ?
<txwikinger> Yes.. Qt designer can help you designing GUIs
<txwikinger> Qt designer uses .ui files that describe the gui that than can be used by the program, or coverted into a program
<txwikinger> However, that is only the GUI part
<txwikinger> i.e. the event handling of user events (mouse clicking etc.)
<quassel208> Can i port say Kopete or a other program to iphone ?
<txwikinger> iphone is AFAIK not free software
<quassel208> Cydia ?
<quassel208> It uses apt
<txwikinger> and qtopia?
<txwikinger> I have no idea about the iphone.. i don't use closed systems
<txwikinger> there are free alternatives for it
<quassel208> My Iphone is not closed, some debian guy has made cydia
<txwikinger> ah ok
<quassel208> Mplayer has made it into cydia but doesnt work that easy on iphone
<quassel208> But i think best would be for kde
<txwikinger> Well qtopia is a phone devices qt patform
<txwikinger> openmoko can run qtopia
<quassel208> those devices look ugle, but i heard tmobile closed root file system on andriod
<quassel208> i going look up to python
<txwikinger> http://python.org has a good tutorial
<quassel208> going look into it, but before i start should i think of what i wanna create ?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: ping
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: if you get a chance, could you look at bug 296433 please?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 296433 in ktorrent "[jaunty] ktorrent changes in Debian require merging" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/296433
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Plasma applet can be right too.
<a|wen> ScottK: http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/118465/
<ScottK> a|wen: I think that's great.
 * ScottK looks for ryanakca some more.
 * a|wen has been looking for him for some time without luck ... do we have others with website rights?
<ScottK> I think I have the password somewhere.  The big question is did I remember to rescue that file off my laptop when as the FS was dieing.
<ScottK> It'll be several hours before I could look into it.
<a|wen> oh, i see ... we'll see if someone doesn't come along in the meantime
<a|wen> ScottK: keep an eye out for him though ... i'll be leaving from here shortly
<ScottK> will do
<a|wen> thx
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: Hmm, ok. I guess I'll change it back then
<ScottK> There's a draft policy document somewhere in Debian land we should be using.
<ScottK> NCommander: I don't know if it affects your prioritization of my sparc boost fix, but OOo fails on the same problem, so I am starting to guess it'll affect a significant fraction of the boost rdepends on sparc.
<ScottK> vorian: Congratulations on kio-ftps.
<ScottK> You might want to send the patch to Debian.
<vorian> ScottK: roger that
<ScottK> vorian: BTW, it will FTBFS on hppa because kde4libs is just building now.  Once it fails it should build OK once kde4libs has had a chance to get published.
<vorian> OK
<vorian> did someone start looking at bindings?
<ScottK> Not AFAIK.  The ia64 build failure could stand some looking at.
<vorian> alrighty
<ScottK> Currently powerpc is fully built, sparc is blocked on an akonadi/boost portability problem that NCommander is going to test my patch for (blocks pimlibs) and a kernel issue that affects some packages, ia64 is blocked on the bindings failure, and hppa is slowly making progess with no known issues.
<ScottK> Once kde4libs is done, I'll try pimlibs, etc and see how far we get.
<vorian> sounds like a plan
<vorian> ScottK: when you have a moment, can you look at kdeedu in bug 329627?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 329627 in plasmoid-memusage "Some unchanged plasmoid source/binary package names" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/329627
<vorian> thanks for all the work nellery :)
<ScottK> Sure.  It'll be a bit though.
<vorian> nellery: ping
<txwikinger> I lost my mouse events
<txwikinger> Is there a hotkey for logout?
<vorian> scolling in konq is slow for me
<txwikinger> or a command that does a safe logout
<txwikinger> Ah.. I found my mouse events again :D
<nellery> vorian: pong
<vorian> nellery: where did you push your bespin changes to?
<nellery> vorian: sorry, I worded that pretty badly in the comments
<nellery> they were already committed
<nellery> https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/bespin/ubuntu
<nellery> that and kdeedu
<vorian> nellery: your proposal is not there
<nellery> vorian: what do you mean?
<vorian> Recent revisions
<vorian> 29. By  Guillaume Martres on 2009-02-10
<vorian> plasmoid-xbar --> plasma-widget-xbar added dummy plasmoid-xbar for upgrades
<vorian> 28. By  Guillaume Martres on 2009-02-10
<vorian> fixed lintian warnings/infos
<vorian> 27. By  Guillaume Martres on 2009-02-10
<vorian> updated the manpage
<vorian> 26. By  Guillaume Martres on 2009-02-10
<ghostcube> wohoo alt + F2 is back again
<ghostcube> :D
<nellery> vorian: revision 29 fixes it for bespin, that's what I meant when I said committed in bzr
<ryanakca> ScottK: *looks back*, back, sorry, was away skiing for a few days.
<ScottK> ryanakca: No problem.  Please wrangle us up the congratulations Debian thing ...
<ScottK> I think that's the most time sensitive.
<nellery> vorian: woops, looks like I got that wrong.  loggerhead was down yesterday when I tried to look
<ryanakca> ScottK: sure, the http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/118465/ ?
<ScottK> ryanakca: Yes, and make sure to get the Debian swirl logo in there too....
<ScottK> Feel free to edit it if you think it needs it.
<nellery> but revision 29 keeps plasmoid-xbar, and creates plasma-widget-xbar and has plasmoid-xbar depending on it
<ryanakca> ScottK: *nod*, will do. iirc, they had more than one swirl logo variant, doesn't matter which I suppose?
<ScottK> ryanakca: I'd look at what's on debian.org and use one like that.
<ryanakca> ScottK: ok
<ScottK> Thanks.
<ScottK> ryanakca: We should also probably have an update to http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1.4 that says it's been moved to intrepid-updates and is now recommended for all Intrepid users.
<ryanakca> ScottK: published
<ScottK> Kewl.
 * ScottK looks
<ghostcube> hey folks just for info this is cool for relaxing
<ghostcube> http://www.getdeb.net/app/Neverball
<ryanakca> ScottK: so, a small notice type blurb at the top of the page?
<ghostcube> :D
<ScottK> Yes
<ScottK> ryanakca: Standard news thing.
<ryanakca> ScottK: New story? Or notice type blurb at the top of /news/kde-4.1.4 ?
<ScottK> New story.
<ScottK> ghostcube: You know that the getdeb people freely admit they don't submit packages to Ubuntu because they have lower quality standards, right?
<ghostcube> ScottK, sure
<ghostcube> ScottK, but i have never had any probs so far
<ScottK> OK.  Just saying.
<nhandler> scottk: That is why I always laugh when I see people submit getdeb packages to REVU with no changes
<ghostcube> ScottK, i never would blame any ubuntu guys for using getdeb.net
<ghostcube> :D
<ScottK> When I started with Kubuntu there was this thing called Automatix that pulled in a bunch of cool stuff.  Ubuntu devs ranted about it, but people thought it was great.  The problem was not that it broke stuff right away, but that it broke the next upgrade.
<ghostcube> ScottK, automatix is bad ass
<ScottK> So just because it appears to be working, doesn't mean it won't bite you eventually.
<ghostcube> ScottK, i have tried several packages from getdeb.net never had any probs so far and i only use packages not available in ubuntu for any reason
<ScottK> OK.
<nhandler> scottk: Isn't there a new tool like automatix that came out a few months ago?
<ScottK> ultimatix?
<ScottK> It's by the same guy.
<nhandler> Yeah, that might be it
<Tscheesy_> ScottK: tried to build the Kubuntu-Arm Root-FS-from-Scratch.. the packets hit port.ubuntu Today ;) but i got : FATAL: Could not load /lib/modules/2.6.28-6-versatile/modules.dep: No such file or directory
<ghostcube> ScottK, i mostly use the audio and gaming tools and packages from getdeb.net
<ghostcube> :D
<ghostcube> and the QA has been improved afaik some packages havent been released for quality issues
<ghostcube> but i dont really know all stuff there
<ScottK> Tscheesy_: Weird.  That only appears to exist in the server kernels atm: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=modules.dep&mode=exactfilename&suite=jaunty&arch=any
<Tscheesy_> is there a chance for a uBoot Image for Arm btw?
<ScottK> Dunno.
<ScottK> I'm trying to figure out where the best place to ask is.
<Tscheesy_> there are some Device-Specific uBoot Images on Debian..
<ScottK> Tscheesy_: #ubuntu-arm is where best to discuss this.
<Tscheesy_> k.. thanks
<ryanakca> ScottK: do you have the sources.list lines for intrepid-updates, or should I assume they already have it enabled?
<ScottK> ryanakca: It's enabled by default, so I'd assume it's already enabled.
<ryanakca> ScottK: please check
<ScottK> ryanakca: Check what?
<ryanakca> ScottK: http://www.kubuntu.org/news
<ScottK> ryanakca: Looks good to me.
<ScottK> ryanakca: Thanks.
#kubuntu-devel 2010-02-15
<_Groo_> join #bespin
<_Groo_> whats the bespin decorator channel, anyone knows
<JontheEchidna> might not have one
<neversfelde> I am not sure about the current status of the MOTU team, but I planned to join it for years now, so I wrote an application
<neversfelde> would be great, if you could write an endorsement
<neversfelde> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ChristianMangold/MOTUDeveloperApplication
<neversfelde> if you got in touch with me in the past :)
<JontheEchidna> neversfelde: endorsed
<jjesse> hey guys, lucid problems, on my vm after i login i have a black screen with nothing else, nothing runs, no plasma, nothing
<neversfelde> JontheEchidna: thank you
<JontheEchidna> no prob, good luck
<jjesse> anyone?
<daskreech> jjesse: Youhave autologin ?
<jjesse> daskreech: nope
<jjesse> after i put in my username/password black screen only thing that shows is my mouse
<apachelogger> did anyone fix the insanity of python-kde4 on lucid?
<Riddell> apachelogger: yes
<Riddell> just uploaded a fix
<Riddell> neversfelde: what's a jurist?
<Riddell> germany should be capitalised
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: your feedback on neversfelde's page doesn't have your name
<apachelogger> Riddell: molto bene!
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jurist
<Riddell> that article is mostly about how the term doesn't exist :)
<apachelogger> yeah ;)
<apachelogger> the first couple of lines explain what a jurist does
<apachelogger> Riddell: I don't see no new kdebindings on launchpad :S
<Riddell> hmm, upload failed, retried
<apachelogger> Riddell: btw, since you were working on that ibus stuff as well ... the current Qt backport includes the ibus-as-default patch, which apparently breaks dead keys on karmic
<apachelogger> however they seem to be working on lucid
<apachelogger> Riddell: are you ok with removing that patch in the backport?
<Riddell> apachelogger: yes that's fine
<apachelogger> ok, uploading then
<Riddell> thanks
<ghostcube> morning :)
<Riddell> agateau: new libindicate-qt packaged, it neeeds the message indicator recompiled.  when I ping myself though the icon doesn't change
<ghostcube> 4.4 final working fine :)
<Riddell> agateau: uploaded anyway
<agateau> Riddell: ok, thanks
<agateau> Riddell: I plan to work on MI today, giving a try at seele suggestions
<agateau> hopefully releasing today
<Riddell> agateau: if I add the message indicator to both the systray and the panel, plasma crashes
<agateau> Riddell: this is fixed in bzr
<Riddell> groovy
<doc___> hi there
<Riddell> hi doc___
<apachelogger> uha
<apachelogger> libkdepim4 depends on kmail
<apachelogger> how unexpected -.-
<apachelogger> right libmessageviewer links against libmessagecore
<apachelogger> where former is in libkdepim4 and latter is in kmail
<apachelogger> \o/
<Riddell> sounds like libmessagecore is in the wrong place
<agateau> can I say, spaghetti?
<apachelogger> Riddell: there is more libmessage*
<apachelogger> Riddell: I sent a mail to the list
 * apachelogger is currently trying to find a dep chain for kweather
<apachelogger> looks to me that kweather is not used currently
<apachelogger> the kontact plugin for it is gone from KDE 4
<apachelogger> :S
<apachelogger> + the kweather kcm still shows options for the panel config :D
<Riddell> nixternal: I moved the koffice dependencies to main, go go koffice 2
<apachelogger> Riddell: btw, https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KOfficeUserReview
<apachelogger> zander suggested that we could get a group of kubuntu users to review koffice so that we get an idea of how far away we are from replacing ooo with ko and that the ko devs also get some real user feedback for once ;)
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: bug 473197
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 473197 in kcm-gtk "kcm-gtk writes settings into wrong file" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/473197
<Riddell> apachelogger: that'll probably need to wait until we have koffice 2 uploaded though :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: something tells me we should test agaist 2.2 anyway
<apachelogger> loads of goodness there
<apachelogger> also I think the MS import filters are only in 2.2 but not 2.1
<Mamarok> you people seen these news already? http://meego.com
<Riddell> they kept that quiet
<apachelogger> Riddell: bug 508091
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 508091 in plasma-widget-kimpanel "Request for removal from archive (source only)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/508091
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I am demonitoring kimpanel from kubuntu-bugs
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: or maybe we should keep monitoring, to ensure nothing gets reported there accidently
 * apachelogger would really love if malone had a redirect-reports-feature to ensure stuff does not get reported against old, unwatched source pckages
<Riddell> removed
<apachelogger> Riddell: thx
<ejat>   kopete-cryptography: Depends: libkleo4 (= 4:4.3.2-0ubuntu6) but 4:4.4.0-0ubuntu1~karmic1~ppa2 is to be installed
<ejat> :(
<ejat> could some rebuild kopete with 4.4
<ejat> kopete-cryptography*
 * apachelogger is wondering why that beast depends a precise version of the lib
<ejat> Executable: kopete PID: 5270 Signal: 11 (Segmentation fault)
<ejat> :(
<apachelogger> !info kopete-cryptography
<ubottu> kopete-cryptography (source: kopete-cryptography): OpenPGP plugin for Kopete. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.0-kde4.3.0-0ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 113 kB, installed size 844 kB
<apachelogger> !info kopete-cryptography lucid
<ubottu> kopete-cryptography (source: kopete-cryptography): OpenPGP plugin for Kopete. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.0-kde4.3.0-0ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 113 kB, installed size 844 kB
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> Riddell: is anyone working on the extragear packaging?
<ejat> thanks apachelogger
<apachelogger> hm
<ejat> for highlighting it :)
<apachelogger> kopete-crypography still seems to be at 1.3.0
<apachelogger> hm, no changes indeed
<apachelogger> still I find the linking against precise version of libkleo weird
<Riddell> apachelogger: Lex79 did extragear packaging, see the Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging page
<Riddell> lucid only though
<apachelogger> Riddell: not yet uploaded or is ubottu just providig out of date information? :)
 * apachelogger tries to fix kopete-cryptography linking
<apachelogger> meh
<apachelogger> cant fix without testbuild, cant testbuild due to limited traffic -.-
<apachelogger> oh well
<apachelogger> ejat: uploading a rebuild
<apachelogger> ejat: Successfully uploaded packages.
<ejat> apachelogger: thanks
<ejat> apachelogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/376824/
<ejat> why the package need to be remove if want to upgrade to lucid ?
<apachelogger> ejat: how are you upgrading anyway?
<ejat> dist-upgrade ..
<apachelogger> ehm
<apachelogger> bad idea
<ejat> owh ..
<apachelogger> ask for support in #ubuntu+1
<apachelogger> + that is all gnome stuff anyway
<ejat> ok
<apachelogger> rather offtopic here
<ejat> there are a few kubuntu + plasma stuff in the list
 * apachelogger leaves for brain scan
<markey> guys, users keep asking us for Kubuntu packages of Amarok 2.3-Beta
<markey> do we have some?
<Riddell> markey: not yet I'm afraid
<markey> Riddell: ah ok. can you let us know when you have them? that would be nice :)
<somekool> hi there ! it seems like libkorundum4-ruby1.8 is still missing for kde 4.4.0
<Riddell> somekool: what do you need it for?
<Riddell> it's been renamed to korundum4 or libkde4-ruby or libkde4-ruby1.8
<somekool> plasma applets written in ruby
<somekool> I have those installs
<somekool> but they dont contains the same list of .so
<somekool> using old .so creates a segfault
<somekool> http://qtruby.pastebin.com/m560472d4
<somekool> http://qtruby.pastebin.com/m3131558d
<somekool> m3131558d is the list of .so contain in the files
<somekool> people behind korundum says there is no major changes between 4.3.x and 4.4.0
<somekool> if the package has been renamed, it should conflict with the other, now I can have both installed..... i wonder if I did not have libkde4-ruby before well, needing both, libkde4-ruby + libkorundum4-ruby
<somekool> but 3 .so are missing in 4.4.0
<somekool> i dont know if there are any other information I can provide ?
<a|wen> somekool: soprano.so is in libsoprano-ruby1.8 ... and looks like it is equivalent for the other ones that you claim "missing"
<a|wen> eg. akonadi.so is in libakonadi-ruby1.8
<a|wen> libplasma-ruby1.8 contains the last one
<Riddell> as usual debian likes to split things up.  I think korundum4 should depend on all the ruby modules
 * Riddell spots ftp://ftp.trolltech.com/qt/source/qt-everywhere-opensource-src-4.6.2.tar.gz
<Tm_T> ye
<JontheEchidna> could somebody retry konversation and kaffeine?
<Riddell> NCommander, ScottK, apachelogger, JontheEchidna, nixternal: schedule for meeting to discuss ncommander's kubuntu-dev application http://doodle.com/tyizyw72vm67w7qw
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: pkgmanager fixed?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: retried
<JontheEchidna> bug 520767
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 520767 in pkg-create-dbgsym "Failure during -dbgsym generation" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/520767
<somekool> a|wen: THANK YOU !!!!
<JontheEchidna> seems to be a pkg-create-dbgsym bug, and is hopefully fixed now
 * a|wen wonders... kdebindings bzr branch at 100 MB and still counting ...
<a|wen> somekool: you're welcome
<Riddell> a|wen: which branch?
<a|wen> Riddell: lp:ubuntu/kdebindings/lucid
<a|wen> but looks like that is the false branch
 * a|wen just needs to remember to pull from kubuntu-members
<somekool> awesome, my applet is working under 4.4, i cannot see anything not working on my 4.4 desktop as of now (running 9.10)
<a|wen> Riddell: korundum4 already suggests libokular-ruby, libplasma-ruby ... should i just add the missing ones, or should we promote it to depends while we are at it?
<somekool> i think, if someone wants to write or use ruby applet, he wants to have all libraries available
<Riddell> a|wen: I'd make them all depends
<somekool> i dont know if double dependencies are possible, such as if [ korundom && soprano ] then lib-soprano-ruby; so if someone does not have soprano, it wont have the ruby lib with it. but if later on it install soprano after he already have install korundum then the ruby lib will be automatically include
<a|wen> Riddell: committed to bzr as a new unreleased version
<a|wen> somekool: that is not possible to do; but korundum4 in lucid will depend on all relevant ones next time it is updated
<somekool> ok
<JontheEchidna> yay, built: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/konversation/1.2.3-1ubuntu1/+build/1509025
<apachelogger> ehm
<apachelogger> sorry, but that ruby splitting is so braindead it hurts to think about
<apachelogger> one would think that splitting that kind of stuff is on hold until someone worked out a way to enhance thes scripting stuff at runtime
<apachelogger> but no
<apachelogger> Riddell: I can't really tell when I am around for a meeting
<Riddell> apachelogger: we don't actually have to have a meeting, we could just all quiz NCommander individually and put our thoughts on the wiki page of his
<Riddell> kdelibs5 just got split up by debian too
<Riddell> I don't think we should follow that for lucid
<apachelogger> agreed
<apachelogger> though I think splitting kdelibs makes kind of sense for non-kde users
<ghostcube> yeah wont pull in all libs on gnome if someone wants an kde app
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> it entirely depends on how it was split :P
<ghostcube> :D
<apachelogger> because about any KDE app diggs into the larger portion of kdelibs anyway
<apachelogger> so you could at best eliminiate stuff like the nepomuk stack
<JontheEchidna> neat, the i386 iso is 10 MB under now :)
<JontheEchidna> 5 MB to go for amd64
<apachelogger> if ooo would be gone...
<apachelogger> actually... if the ooo icon stack wouldnt duplicate the regular oxygen-icons it would already help a bundle :S
<somekool> http://websvn.kde.org/?revision=1087230&view=revision
<somekool> -> "distributions may also want to grab it for their 4.4 packages until 4.4.1 is out."
<Tonio_> hi
<Tonio_> all "logout", "reboot" and other acpi related buttons are broken in my KDE, is that known issue ?
<Tonio_> forced reboot
<Tonio_> the problem's still there
<seele> Riddell: printing!
<claydoh> Riddell: do you forsee 4.4 moving to karmic-backports?
<claydoh> attempting to clarify things for this http://old.nabble.com/How-to-get-useful-bug-fixes-for-KDE-4.4.-without-automatically--upgrading-to-4.5--td27592836.html
<claydoh> as well as a wiki page and poosibel blog post
<JontheEchidna> That would require backporting Qt 4.6, which is too risky for all the other non-KDE apps that can't cope with the behaviorial changes the Qt 4.x releases make
<claydoh> ok
<claydoh> tho 4.5 is some ways off still :)
<JontheEchidna> 4.4 in the ppa will most certainly be supported until at least April, when we will have to focus our efforts of lucid+1
<Tonio_> can someone confirm to me that the kde "restart" and "shutdown" buttons don't work ?
<claydoh> but the user's concern of automatically getting 4.5 would still be valid if 4.5 were offered for karmic
<JontheEchidna> it won't be offered for karmic
<claydoh> kk
<JontheEchidna> Tonio_: works for me (tm)
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: kk
<ryanakca> Could someone sponsor http://revu.tauware.de/p/frescobaldi (debdiff: http://ryanak.ca/~ryan/frescobaldi_1.0.1-1ubuntu1.debdiff ) please?
<JontheEchidna> ryanakca: sure
<ryanakca> JontheEchidna: Thanks
<somekool> Tonio_: they work for me....
<Tonio_> kk somekool
<somekool> by the way ... http://websvn.kde.org/?revision=1087230&view=revision fixes huge "memory leak" in plasma
<Tm_T> somekool: when that has been committed?
<somekool> Tm_T: february 8th, could not make it to 4.4.0
<somekool> -> "distributions may also want to grab it for their 4.4 packages until 4.4.1 is out."
<Lex79> Riddell: are you doing Qt 4.6.2
<Lex79> ?
<Riddell> Lex79: currently looking at amarok beta
<Riddell> qt is all yours if you want it
<Lex79> ok I'm going to do
<Tm_T> somekool: oh, that one
<Riddell> Nightrose, markey: is there a release schedule for amarok 2.3?
<markey> Riddell: yes
<markey> Riddell: sec, looking it up
<Nightrose> Riddell: what do you need?
<markey> Riddell: http://tinyurl.com/qj63r
<markey> our "calendar"
<Nightrose> Riddell: final tagging planned for end of the month but i'm not sure yet i can make that
<Nightrose> got an exam on the 5th
<Nightrose> so likely the weekend after the 5th
<Nightrose> will need to see
<Riddell> that's all good, thanks
<Riddell> maco2 or anyone else on karmic, able to install kword?
<Nightrose> Riddell: guess so - what di you need?
<Riddell> Nightrose: confirmation that it would be released before lucid is, our feature freeze is nearing so need to start being careful with uploads
<Nightrose> Riddell: nah i meant kword ;-)
<Riddell> Nightrose: see dfaure in #kubuntu
<Riddell> 18:19 < dfaure> Riddell: it says already there, the problem is http://pastebin.ca/1797187
<Nightrose> Riddell: ok so i just try to install kword?
<Riddell> yeah
<Nightrose> k
<Nightrose> give me a min
<Nightrose> Riddell: works here with backports and beta ppa enabled
<Nightrose> kword-data 1:1.6.3-7ubuntu10
<Tonio_> Riddell: I know there is absolutely no way to change that right now
<Tonio_> Riddell: but I noticed lots of issues with the oxygen theme and web browsing....
<Tonio_> Riddell: all buttons are very big with it and do not fit well on gmail (just one ex) webpage
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'd like to discuss the possibility to switch to qtcurve as default theme
<Tonio_> Riddell: it is as nice as oxygen, thiner, doesn't have any of those issues
<Tonio_> Riddell: and would unify our graphical integration for gtk
<Tonio_> Riddell: do you think this is a debattable point for lucid +1 ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: see http://toniox.org/temp/rekonq1.png <- the good one
<Tonio_> Riddell: http://toniox.org/temp/rekonq2.png <- the bad
<Tonio_> Riddell: also, for netbooks qtcurve would be a good choice too, since it makes evrerything on the screen smaller...
<Tonio_> any opinion guys ?
<Xand3r> hey apachelogger i think libplasma-dev is broken, not all includes files are installed.
<yuriy_work> Tonio_: I think the first thing should be to bug the oxygen devs to fix it because the glitchy looking webpages are a bug.  then i think it would be good to discuss for lucid+1 but my personal preference would be to stick with KDE (oxygen)
<Xand3r> apachelogger: ignor me, i was wrong
<ewoerner> hi
<ewoerner> i'm wondering whether it would make sense to build kde packages with -DKDE4_ENABLE_FINAL=on
<ewoerner> (at least those that build with the option)
<Tonio_> yuriy_work: well basically, this is not a oxygen "bug"
<ewoerner> has some nice effects on the size of dbg packages
<Tonio_> just that the oxygen style itself is very big in itself
<ewoerner> i rebuilt some of the packages, results:
<ewoerner> kdelibs5-dbg: 50.3 MB -> 36.6 MB
<ewoerner> kdepimlibs-dbg: 14.4 MB -> 2.2 MB
<ewoerner> kdebase-dbg: 14.4 MB -> 9.9 MB
<JontheEchidna> the checkboxes may be smaller, but the pushbuttons and comboboxes are larger with qtcurve
<JontheEchidna> plus qtcurve is in general not as shiny as oxygen
<ewoerner> in theory, size of the other binaries should also go down, but this is barely noticable:
<ewoerner> kdelibs5: 7.1 MB -> 7.0 MB
<JontheEchidna> To make things fit you'd have to switch to the QtCurve window decoration, which is not as good as Oxygen's
<JontheEchidna> e.g. the windeco buttons look no different focused or unfocused
 * Lex79 is thinking to build phonon from kdesupport and remove it from Qt
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: bah... oxygen windeco + qtcurve theme are not bad
<JontheEchidna> the gradient totally ruins things
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: not as bad as broken webbrowsing + different theme for qt and gtk
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: but that's fine
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: if we want to read again and again that kubuntu lacks integration because we release with bugs such as "the most visited website in the world seems buggy" that's fine :)
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: seriously, I'd like our users to be able to browse the web without firefox
<sputnikrock> Hi!
<JontheEchidna> instead we'd be known as "that bastard child distro that screws up upstream's artwork decisions by mixing theme components"
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: and yes, the gradiant in qtcurve isn't that good :)
<sputnikrock> i've got a recursive problem between KDE and Ubuntu...
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: but to make it simple, it's easier to deal with qtcurve globally (web, netbooks...) that with oxygen
<yuriy_work> i do think that checkboxes being too big to fit right on webpages should be considered a bug. have the developers responded otherwise on a report somewhere?
<sputnikrock> There is a bug in the userconfig module
<sputnikrock> but KDE and ubuntu-bug refuse to accept the report: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=226567
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: do  you really think that would be it ? I'm not sure
<ubottu> KDE bug 226567 in general "User management in System Settings fails to load" [Crash,Resolved: downstream]
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: most distros release with a theme
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: we're the only one which releases with a full flavor kde
<Tonio_> which is good, at some points
<JontheEchidna> and we're known as "the distro that doesn't mess things up" by upstream at the moment
<JontheEchidna> at least theming-wise
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: yeah, but we're know as "the distro which lacks integration" by many users too
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: and I think you can understand why I'm not very confortable with gmail broken on our browser...
<Tonio_> ;)
<yuriy_work> sputnikrock: ubuntu-bug is probably choking up because of PPA packages.
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: especially since the problem will be :
<Tonio_> oxygen theme -> khtml/webkit should fit the space correctly
<Tonio_> webkit/khtml -> oxygen is buggy
<Tonio_> yeah...
<yuriy_work> sputnikrock: the KDE response is correct, userconfig is not part of KDE (still on my TODO list)
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: but nevermind, that was just a proposition
<JontheEchidna> seems to me that there is a bug with QtWebkit: http://imagebin.ca/view/WNNKx5wm.html (khtml vs rekonq)
<Tonio_> I see several issues with oxygen, none with qtcurve (except from 'john doe may not like it'), I proposed, that's fine
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: enable the ajax guy with konqueror -> same issue
<sputnikrock> yuriy_work: Great! I agree that both may be valid, but the thing is: There is no place to report this! Is it??
<yuriy_work> sputnikrock: it's probably a bug in the kde bindings packages for 4.4, you can file a bug at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebindings/+filebug/?no-redirect
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: to make this happen you have to change your browser identification
<sputnikrock> Thank you, yuriy_work! :)
<sputnikrock> there is another problem with that: Ubuntu-bug does not accept bug reports for ubuntu-bug... Ah... well, yes! I could report it there, too! :) Thanks, yuriy_work!
<yuriy_work> sputnikrock: I think you have to give ubuntu-bug source package names, or at least binary package names, not just the name of the program
<yuriy_work> sputnikrock: in other words, there is no package called "ubuntu-bug" so you can't file a bug against it
<sputnikrock> ok.
<yuriy_work> sputnikrock: i think it's part of the "apport" package but not sure (apt-file is useful for finding these things)
<sputnikrock> The new system is still a bit confusing ... ;)
<sputnikrock> ok
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: http://toniox.org/temp/konqueror.png see ;)
<JontheEchidna> yeah, and that's a QtWebkit but that should be fixed.
<JontheEchidna> er, oxygen
<JontheEchidna> not qtwebkit
<JontheEchidna> maybe both ;)
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: it's not a bug
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: it's just that oxygen is the only theme that big
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: I wouldn't consider this a bug imho
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: but nevermind, I know we won't change, it'll not be fixed upstream aswell, and in 3 years it might be exactelly the same :)
<JontheEchidna> well, it definitely won't if nobody files a bug with oxygen. they have been known to fix stuff in the past when it didn't work well with QtWebkit
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: I will report the bug
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: just... I'm not comfortablbe with the fact our users, in 2010, on a LTS kubuntu, will have a bad browsing experience
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: releasing with konq is another issue to me
<JontheEchidna> seems it is a QtWebKit bug too: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=187618
<ubottu> KDE bug 187618 in style "Oxygen theme looks bad in webkit" [Normal,Resolved: invalid]
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: hum bad category imho, since khtml as the same issue
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: as I said earlier :)
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: nobody will fix cause everyone will consider the bug is the other project :)
<JontheEchidna> oxygen's explanation seems logical
<JontheEchidna> similar bugs have been reported and fixed by QtWebkit too: https://bugs.webkit.org/show_bug.cgi?id=24275
<ubottu> bugs.webkit.org bug 24275 in WebKit Qt "Broken line edit theming in QtWebKit" [Major,Resolved: fixed]
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: so we should report to both qtwebkit and khtml ?
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: I'll report to the 3 projects, and we'll see
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: I still think this is an oxygen issue, since all other themes do work, but it could be webkit
<JontheEchidna> hmm, could be an oxygen issue. it looks like the checkbox just doesn't scale, looking at it in Qt Designer
<JontheEchidna> though after a certain size, bugs start appearing with the qtcurve checkbox too :P
<JontheEchidna> anyways, it's definitely a bug with something
<JontheEchidna> but making the rest of the desktop experience inconsistent isn't really an option either, imo
<JontheEchidna> we just trade one set of rough patches seen by default for another set
<ryanakca> Any objection to me merging kde-style-qtcurve? Debian has a new upstream release.
<JontheEchidna> ryanakca: oh, I did that a few hours ago. Sorry :(
<ryanakca> JontheEchidna: No worries
<txwikinger2> hi ryanakca
<ryanakca> Hi txwikinger2
<txwikinger2> ryanakca: I am not in Canada atm :)
<ryanakca> txwikinger2: Ah, where are you now? :)
<sputnikrock> yuriy_work: Thanks for the help! - There is already a patch on the way! :) Great!
<JontheEchidna> sputnikrock: actually that's most likely a different issue
<JontheEchidna> the symtoms are the same though
<sputnikrock> :(
<sputnikrock> I see
<sputnikrock> This is the launchpad bug, if you are interested, JontheEchidna: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebindings/+bug/522309
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 522309 in kdebindings "User management in System Settings fails to load" [Undecided,Invalid]
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: I'd tend to agree
<JontheEchidna> sputnikrock: I already closed it, since it's an upstream bug and not a bug with the kubuntu packages
<somekool> new packages for 4.4.0 just came out ?
<sputnikrock> ok
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: just I think eventually switching to  qtcurve wouldn't make the rest of the desktop experience inconsistent......
<sputnikrock> you will know how to handle it.
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: that was a mere troll :)
<JontheEchidna> heh
<sputnikrock> Thanks for the attention and work anyway!
<sputnikrock> In the moment it is not easy to report such a bug...
<sputnikrock> ;)
<somekool> KDE 4.4 really rocks
<JontheEchidna> somekool: there have been a few packaging updates over the last few days, yes
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: it wouldn't be as fancy, eventually
<somekool> i mean... 4.2 was very good and and 4.3 really excellent but 4.4 is really awesome.
<ghostcube> yep 4.4 is a ++
<JontheEchidna> somekool: I think Riddell uploaded a security fix for the screensaver lock yesterday, which is probably what you're seeing
<somekool> 95 packages, it feels strange after I just updated to 4.4
<Riddell> a pleasing if cautious approval from Ars "I wanted to note that I'm increasingly satisfied with Kubuntu as a KDE distribution" http://arstechnica.com/open-source/reviews/2010/02/hands-on-semantic-desktop-starts-to-show-in-kde-sc-44.ars
<JontheEchidna> ha, I was about to post a "hey, kubuntu just got used in an ars article" for that very article
<Riddell> he even used a daily CD, nice to know they're working :)
<JontheEchidna> I do wonder what his remaining niggles with Kubuntu are...
<Riddell> had any luck with the timeline ioslave?  none of the folders contain anything for me
<JontheEchidna> I did have it working before virtuoso 6.x
<JontheEchidna> Tonio__: http://imagebin.ca/view/WDfgOte.html
<JontheEchidna> the checkmark could use a little work, but if we can figure that out we can patch the size of the checkbox in kdebase-runtime
<JontheEchidna> so if we can't convince the oxygen devs, we can do it ourselves
<Riddell> hi rickspencer3, did you hear back from the mozilla guy?
<JontheEchidna> just have to figure out how to make the check smaller while keeping the same general shape... I'm not so good at QPainter though :P
<rickspencer3> Riddell, nope
<rickspencer3> ping me tomorrow, and I'll resend
<rickspencer3> Note that it's a national holiday in the US, so no point in pinging him today anyway
<JontheEchidna> ooh, pizza is here...
<Riddell> oh yes, I hope you were celebrating your president, or whatever it is you're ment to be doing today
<JontheEchidna> It's more of celebrating all presidents, past and present, though that apparently doesn't stop some people for praying for the current one's death today :/
 * JontheEchidna goes off to eat
<Riddell> harsh
<Nightrose> [22:27:54] <Riddell> had any luck with the timeline ioslave?  none of the folders contain anything for me
<Nightrose> Riddell: same here
<Riddell> Nightrose: something to be looked into for sure
<JontheEchidna> can anybody with powas take a look at bug 522381?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 522381 in karmic-backports "Backport for Konversation 1.2.3" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/522381
<Riddell> http://www.liberiangeek.net/2010/02/perfect-kubuntu-desktop-installation/  wonder where they got the weird kubuntu logo with hexagon
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: one sec
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: it's source 3.0 format, this may not work
<JontheEchidna> hmm, I thought I removed that folder
<JontheEchidna> I did :)
<JontheEchidna> shouldn't be source format 3.0, and it built fine on the karmic KDE 4.4 ppa
<JontheEchidna> I suppose I did forget to metion removing source/format in debian/changelog
<Riddell> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/konversation/1.2.3-1ubuntu1 says otherwise
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: no, the backport I attached to the bug :)
<Riddell> ohhh
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: you should be able to upload that
<Riddell> I think backports doesn't care about main/universe
<JontheEchidna> didn't work last time I tried. I'll try again though
<Riddell> maybe you can't then
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: let me get a new diff.gz, I have a few things in debian/changelog that need tidying
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: yeah, when I uploaded it got rejected
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: there's a new version with an enhanced debian/changelog in the bug
<JontheEchidna> ugh, now LP asks if your attachement is a patch...
<JontheEchidna> ok, the diff.gz is really there now :)
<Riddell> the patches question is for the forthcoming "show me all the patches" view
<JontheEchidna> Anybody on Karmic using the KDE 4.4 PPA and also use Konversation?
<JontheEchidna> If so, could you see if you have the Konversation 1.2.3 update installed and test to see if it runs?
<JontheEchidna> a comment stating that it runs at bug 522381 would be helpful
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 522381 in karmic-backports "Backport for Konversation 1.2.3" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/522381
<JontheEchidna> oh, nevermind. it was accepted :)
#kubuntu-devel 2010-02-16
<ryanakca> Unpacking replacement kubuntu-firefox-installer ...
<ryanakca> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/kubuntu-firefox-installer_10.04ubuntu6_i386.deb (--unpack): trying to overwrite '/usr/share/applications/firefox.desktop', which is also in package firefox-branding 0:3.6+nobinonly-0ubuntu1
<ryanakca> apachelogger: ^^ ... need me to file a bug for you?
<groo_> hi/2 all
<groo_> i fixed my network problems with ppa, im back to contributing packages :)
<groo_> apachelogger: Pici
<groo_> apachelogger: ping
<groo_> Riddell: ping
<groo_> JontheEchidna: ping
<Pici> groo_: I guess you weren't actually looking for me.
<groo_> Pici: lol one tab too many, unless you are a motu
 * groo_ is hunting for motus oO
<Pici> groo_: Nope ;)
<groo_> Pici: hmmmm snif snif...
 * groo_ scents a motu near him
<groo_> Pici: prove you arent a motu!
<groo_> anyway :D im opening a needs-packaging for kx11grab
<groo_> and i did a package for the newer skrooge... since the old version is already in kubuntu, what kind of bug i open? [needs-upgrading]? or something similar?
 * persia notes that when the hunter announces their intent, the quarry have new incentives to make themselves scarce
 * groo_ aims for persia
<JontheEchidna> oh shit, bug 438279 never got merged upstream
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 438279 in packagekit "Kpackagekit ask to report some errors " [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/438279
 * JontheEchidna prepares an emergency upload
<JontheEchidna> I'll be marking dupes for that bug for weeks now :(
<groo_> JontheEchidna: hi jon
<groo_> can some motu sponsor this: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?upid=7805
<groo_> JontheEchidna: jon a question, i did a skrooge 0.6.x package... since skrooge is already in kubuntu (old version) what is the proper thing to do?
<JontheEchidna> file an upgrade bug
<groo_> JontheEchidna: yeah, a url pls? its the same procedure but [needs-update] instead of [needs-packaging]?
<JontheEchidna> "Update to skrooge 0.6.0", add the "upgrade" tag to the bug, subscribe universe sponsors
<groo_> JontheEchidna: ok, but nevermind, someone punch me to it :D
<groo_> JontheEchidna: but kx11grab is new :)
<JontheEchidna> brace yourself :P
<groo_> JontheEchidna: hu? ¬¬
<JontheEchidna> for the revu
<groo_> JontheEchidna: ????
<Lex79> lol
<JontheEchidna> you wanted me to revu your kx11grab package, yes?
<groo_> JontheEchidna: ah yes :) shoot
<JontheEchidna> :)
<groo_> JontheEchidna: in theory it should be all a ok, since i did pratically the same for the wally package
<groo_> JontheEchidna: btw kudos for making motu :)
<JontheEchidna> groo_: well, I became motu for almost a year, but thanks all the same :D
<JontheEchidna> *almost a year ago
<groo_> JontheEchidna: news take some time to get here :D
<groo_> JontheEchidna: so? wheres the revu? lol
<JontheEchidna> working on it
<groo_> JontheEchidna: thanks :)
<JontheEchidna> groo_: all done
<groo_> JontheEchidna: anything for me to do?
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<JontheEchidna> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/kx11grab <- pointy-clicky link
<groo_> JontheEchidna: oh nvm, my browser was slow :D
<groo_> JontheEchidna: thanks for the looong review :) a lot of broken stuff, gonna get to work tonight (if i can stay up (im old you know ;)) or the best, tomorrow, and upload a new version :)
<JontheEchidna> :)
<JontheEchidna> that is a fairly exhaustive list. I don't forsee any further issues other than the ones I've listed
<groo_> JontheEchidna: very complete indeed, gonna learn a lot as usual :)
<groo_> JontheEchidna: i need to have more attention to details.. and lintian :P
<JontheEchidna> hehe
<groo_> JontheEchidna: but the more oficial packages i do, the sharper i get...
<JontheEchidna> running lintian over the source.changes file and the .deb file give new insights that debuild -S -sa won't give
<groo_> JontheEchidna: in my defense... the cbds is a moving target, i never know what goes with what
<groo_> JontheEchidna: how do i do that?
<JontheEchidna> groo_: lintian kx11grab_0.1.12-0ubuntu1_source.changes
<JontheEchidna> and lintian mydeb.deb
<groo_> JontheEchidna: nice, didnt knew that :)
<JontheEchidna> oh, and actually there's some new packaging conventions that don't use cdbs at all, that are currently coming in to favor
<JontheEchidna> I'm perfectly fine with sponsoring cdbs-based packages, though
<groo_> JontheEchidna: ¬¬ like i said... moving target... where can i get some more info on what is the best practice? besides being informed in here :D
<JontheEchidna> so yeah, things are moving a bit fast. Every release the KDE cdbs stuff has changed, and now this release things are starting not to use cdbs at all, but new debhelper magic
<groo_> JontheEchidna: no, pls, not dh --kde... its a nightmare to costumize :P
<groo_> customize
<JontheEchidna> heh, yeah. Like I said, I'm perfectly fine with sponsoring cdbs packages
<JontheEchidna> source format 3.0 is the other big thing
<groo_> JontheEchidna: but where can i get some more info? is there a wiki or something?
<JontheEchidna> allows you to use orig.tar.bz2 instead of orig.tar.gz if you wish, and has quilt built in
<groo_> JontheEchidna: nice :)
<JontheEchidna> this is the big article about it: http://wiki.debian.org/Projects/DebSrc3.0
<groo_> JontheEchidna: i think i playerd with it for my rekonq packages
<groo_> JontheEchidna: which btw i still defend as the big change for kubuntu (rekonq as default!!!) pls think about it
<JontheEchidna> well, it's not up to one person to make the decision about default browser, you must understand
<JontheEchidna> The Kubuntu Council will decide that
<JontheEchidna> and I'm just one of six council members
<JontheEchidna> I must say that, if not for 10.04, I'd love to see rekonq as default for 10.10
<JontheEchidna> I'm just a bit leery about changing the default browser to a newcomer for an LTS cycle
<JontheEchidna> but then, that's just my opinion
<groo_> JontheEchidna: newcomer? did you check latest 0.3.92?
<JontheEchidna> relatively speaking, it's been around for less than a year
<groo_> JontheEchidna: im following rekonq since the begining... granted.. its new, but its very stable and featured.. only lacks java for now
<groo_> JontheEchidna: rekonq its a shell for webkit, and yes, its new, but it has a lean codebase and very few bugs...
<JontheEchidna> I still get the odd crash with it from time to time
<groo_> JontheEchidna: from a user perspective i believe its much more usable then konqueror... since its almost identical to chromium, and its a browser, not a army swiss knife like konqueror (which i love, but its not for the average joe)
<groo_> JontheEchidna: and you DONT with konqueror? :D
<JontheEchidna> nope
<groo_> JontheEchidna: can you point me to a url that crashes rekonq?
<JontheEchidna> no, it's a bit more random than that
<groo_> JontheEchidna: what version?
<JontheEchidna> 0.3.90
<groo_> JontheEchidna: strange, i very rarelly have crashes with rekonq, and i browse with it a lot (even benchmarks i do) :D
<JontheEchidna> But like I said, I love rekonq too, it's just a bit young to be set out as default browser to be supported for 5 years since it's less than a year old and has not had widespread testing
<JontheEchidna> and this is all my opinion
<groo_> JontheEchidna: i agree in terms.. but my concern is that konqueror is even more fragile for browsing then rekonq is... and hasnt been any work for it in a long time (besides the bug fixing), not talking about khtml but the fronteend in itself
<groo_> since 4.0 it has stayed basically the same
<JontheEchidna> well, the interface hasn't really changed, but that'
<groo_> khtml is mych better now
<JontheEchidna> s really to be expected.
<JontheEchidna> there have been plenty of bugfixes for the shell though
<JontheEchidna> dfaure is paid to do such things, afaik
<groo_> JontheEchidna: yes i agree... but konkie is a beast.. the bugs are spread across is many functions, but the browser part is probably one of the more neglected ones
<groo_> JontheEchidna: konkie is old and it shows... rekonq is well.. peppy and fresh , like wii :D
<JontheEchidna> heh, <3 wii
<groo_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x7PhJp3ciRQ
<groo_> just put your wife/mother in law, grandmother in front of both konkie and rekonq and ask them to browse the web.. see which one gives the best usability results...
<JontheEchidna> oh wow, that brings back some memories. can't believe 05 was 5 years ago
<groo_> JontheEchidna: :)
<groo_> JontheEchidna: im not the only one getting old :P
<groo_> brb
<JontheEchidna> but I'm only 18 D:
<groo_> JontheEchidna: im gonna be 35 this year...
<freeflying> groo_: :)
<groo_> freeflying: :D
<apachelogger> ryanakca: does firefox-branding have a replaces kfi? because it should :S
<Riddell> morning Kubuntus
<apachelogger> a very good morning to you too Riddell!
 * apachelogger thinks that diffing on revu is broken
<Riddell> Karmic users needed to test Amarok from ~kubuntu-ppa/beta
<Mamarok> what is going on with user management in KDE SC 4.4? https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=227079
<ubottu> KDE bug 227079 in general "Manage Users module of the systems settings program reports itself missing" [Crash,Unconfirmed]
<Mamarok> why does it require a python module? Looks like Kubuntu specific
<apachelogger> that is userconfig
<apachelogger> and yeah it is kubuntu specific
<apachelogger> and no I do not like it being pyware
<Mamarok> and how can I make this work again?
<apachelogger> and yes KDE should fix up kuser :P
<apachelogger> Mamarok: what does it spit out if you run kcmshell4 userconfig
<apachelogger> in konsole obviously :)
<apachelogger> Mamarok: bug should be closed as downstream though
<Mamarok> it triggers the same crash as before
<apachelogger> Mamarok: no, I mean what does it say there?
<apachelogger> if nothing ... run kdebugdialog and turn on everything, then try again
<Mamarok> ah, second...
<Mamarok> apachelogger: http://pastebin.com/d52c67e8
<apachelogger> ehm
<apachelogger> the fuck
<apachelogger> Mamarok: is your system all up-to-date?
<apachelogger> especially pyqt4
<Mamarok> I would say so, but let me check if I missed an update...
<apachelogger> because I should have fixed that bug 2 days ago
<apachelogger> or so I thought
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 2 could not be found
<Mamarok> yep, all up-to-date
<apachelogger> oha
<apachelogger> neato
<apachelogger> for some reason I have debian/patches/patches
<apachelogger> very weird
<Mamarok> hm, I don't have that many bindings installed though, only python-qt-4 and python-qt4-dbus
<Mamarok> shouldn't others be installed if there is a hard dependency?
<apachelogger> you must have python-kde4, otherwise I dont think it would come to fail at that bug in pyqt4
<Mamarok> that is installed
<apachelogger> ehm
<apachelogger> for some reason the whole pyqt4 package does not apply patches
<Mamarok> nice...
<apachelogger> you know
<apachelogger> everytime I look at some pystuff I get to hate it more
<Mamarok> I feel with you :)
<Riddell> apachelogger: phil had a query about your patch by the way http://article.gmane.org/gmane.comp.python.pyqt-pykde/18505
<apachelogger> Riddell: some thing in userconfig
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> somehow I managed to screw up that pyqt4 for karmic
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> pyqt4 uses quilt but doesnt use quilt Oo
<apachelogger> insane
<Riddell> apachelogger: it's source format 3.0 in lucid so there the patches get applied when the package is extracted
<Riddell> no so in karmic
<Riddell> it'll need debian/rules in karmic
<apachelogger> yeah, bad backport :P
<Riddell> shtylman: has the button order changed in ubiquity?
<Riddell> shtylman: funky new progress bar but I think it caused a crash
<apachelogger> Riddell: userproperties-details.ui from userconfig
<apachelogger> as per http://pastebin.com/d52c67e8
<ghostcube> morning :)
<Riddell> shtylman: bug 522502
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 522502 in ubiquity "kubuntu ubiquity crashes on partitioner" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/522502
<Riddell> shtylman: also the new "update from internet" button could do with some explanation
<agateau> hey
<agateau> Riddell: just a quick head up on M.I: I uncovered some issues which needs a new version of libindicate and libindicate-qt, hopefully it should be there before the end of this week
<apachelogger> jussi01, tsimpson: ping
<tsimpson> apachelogger: pong
<Riddell> agateau: does that mean we get the spark icon back? :)
<apachelogger> tsimpson: sudo cp /home/apachelogger/kubotu.conf /etc/init/
<apachelogger> tsimpson: gotta test if that beast actually works upon startup
<apachelogger> which is really what it is meant for :D
<apachelogger> Mamarok: please try upgrading with pyton-qt4 from the staging ppa, if I am not mistaken it should fix userconfig
 * apachelogger reboots to test upstart job
<tsimpson> copied
<apachelogger> tsimpson: thanks, seems to be working
<apachelogger> kubotu: you lucky bot now got autostarting upon boot :D
<agateau> Riddell: yes
<agateau> Riddell: that's the major issue it's addressing :)
<apachelogger> kubotu: python?
<apachelogger> kubotu: hello
<kubotu> hello owner :)
<apachelogger> oh my :D
<agateau> next release ok kubotu will say "yes master" :)
<agateau> s/ok/of/
<apachelogger> well, I think that can be easily changed wihtout new release :D
<apachelogger> anyhow
<apachelogger> kubotu: karmastats
<kubotu> 499 items. Best: C (193); Worst: < (-97)
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> we need a policy to use <= instead of <--
<Mamarok> apachelogger: hm, no staging ppa for me today, I still need this machine for work this afternoon, so I can't afford to break anything
<Mamarok> it wasn't that important, I rarely use the userconfig, was just trying to find some settings in the groups when I stumbled on it
<jussi01> apachelogger: ++
<jussi01> (for the init script)
<apachelogger> Mamarok: there should be no upgrades in staging other than python-qt4
<apachelogger> and that should at the very best improve something ;)
<Mamarok> apachelogger: you will be responsible for my money loss if it goes wrong :)
<apachelogger> like kde is responsible for the money loss due to kaddressbook :P
<apachelogger> http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=20&t=85382
<apachelogger> indeed I must agree with them users, that the kaddressbook regression is a bit of a fail
<a|wen> any reason why we have amarok 2.2.1 and not 2.2.2 in the updates-PPA? shouldn't we just copy the 2.2.2 from the backports-PPA (running it together with kde 4.3.5 works)
<Mamarok> a|wen: Amarok 2.2.2 is in the backports, no?
 * apachelogger thinks launchpad needs a central point to control version deployments
<a|wen> Mamarok: true; but shouldn't 2.2.2 be in updates?
<Mamarok> a|wen: well, yes, but since there is such a confusion about what should go where in those PPAs, a clear policy for everybody should be written in stone once and for all
<Mamarok> else it will continue being a mess at every single release
<apachelogger> claydoh started work on that
<apachelogger> but dropped the ball
<Mamarok> apachelogger: because it is a mess?
<apachelogger> pretty much so
<a|wen> Mamarok: it was written and posted to the ML a year ago or such ... but well, everybody tends to forget over time :)
<apachelogger> a|wen: that was incomplete
<Mamarok> carving it on the back of the hands maybe?
<Mamarok> a tattoo :)
<Mamarok> which would also be a nice way to identify Kubuntu packagers :)
<a|wen> apachelogger: i remember it being pretty complete; but we have probably discovered some extra cases that wasn't covered since then
 * a|wen wonders where the groceries-list should go then ;)
<apachelogger> either way the ml is not place to write policies down :P
<a|wen> true that
<a|wen> well, amarok 2.2.2 copied to updates
<apachelogger> a|wen: rebuild I hope
<apachelogger> otherwise there might be linkage problems
<a|wen> apachelogger: it was built against kde 4.3.2 so shouldn't be needed
<apachelogger> you are repsonsible if something breaks :P
<apachelogger> talking about breaking
<apachelogger> Mamarok: did you try new python-qt4?
<a|wen> apachelogger: i know ;)
<Mamarok> apachelogger: I am doing as we speak...
<apachelogger> kk
<Mamarok> yay!
<Mamarok> it works :)
 * Mamarok hugs apachelogger
<apachelogger> cool
 * jussi01 grumbles at desktop effects being evil and dropping me to a nice balck screen with a flashing _
<markey> uhm
<markey> is this normal or bad:
<markey> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<markey>   libglu1-xorg-dev{u} libkrosspython0{u} liblcms1-dev{u} libmng-dev{u} libpq-dev{u} libqt4-phonon-dev{u} libscim8c2a{u} libsqlite0{u} libsqlite0-dev{u} libxmu-dev{u}
<markey>   libxmu-headers{u} qt4-demos{u} qt4-designer{u} qt4-dev-tools{u} qt4-doc{u} xlibmesa-gl-dev{u}
<markey> (wanted to install gtimelog)
<jussi01> markey: aptitude?
<markey> yes
<markey> "sudo aptitude install gtimelog"
<markey> is what I did
<markey> then I got that result
<jussi01> curious. I dont use aptitude myself, but lemme try with apt-get
<markey> I love aptitude, normally. it's nice that it does all things in one program
<markey> no need to use several
<persia> If your previous command was `apt-get build-dep ${something}`, this is expected behaviour: it's removing the stuff you don't need and haven't marked as explicitly wanting.
<markey> persia: I didn't do that, not that I could remember
<jussi01> ahh, I thought it would be something like that
<markey> so, you think it's safe to proceed?
<markey> can I make it not remove this stuff somehow?
<markey> I'd rather keep it...
<persia> markey: `aptitude unmarkauto <list>` tells it to remove those from the uninstallation candidate list.
<markey> ah
<markey> "sudo apt-get install gtimelog"
<markey> that works better
<markey> it only suggests to remove the packages, but doesn't do it by default
<persia> markey: Be aware that large chunks of the archive are not tested to ensure they are compatible with aptitude's resolver, so you may end up with unexpected behaviour.
<markey> oh
<markey> good to know
 * persia is a huge aptitude fan, but often has to work around certain classes of bug
<markey> isn't that a bit confusing, having two different tools, with different behavior?
<persia> markey: There's lots of that sort of thing around.  One claim is that having two different implementations of a policy is a good way to differentiate bugs in policy from bugs in tools.
<markey> yeah, understandable
<olenz> Hi Developers! Can anybody tell me about the state of the plasma-widgeth-networkmanagement?
<olenz> If I see it right, its not a plasma widget, but knetworkmanager instead, right?
<olenz> What happened to the widget?
<Riddell> olenz: right, the plasmoid isn't finished, maybe agateau will finish it next week
<olenz> oh
<olenz> so knetworkmanager is only a temporary walkaround?
<Riddell> yes
<olenz> Ah, very good, thanks for this info!
<Riddell> Lex79: how did you get on with qt 4.6.2?
 * Riddell publishes http://www.kubuntu.org/news/amarok-2.3-beta
<neversfelde> Riddell: the news is wrong, it is in beta backports not n backports
<neversfelde> I'll correct that
<Riddell> ok thanks
<shtylman> Riddell: will look into those tonight
<shtylman> Riddell: progress bar is part of main window now to stop annoying popups
<ejat> Riddell: why amarok 2:2.2.2.90-0ubuntu1 still build with kde 4.3.2 ?
<Riddell> because it's for karmic
<Riddell> shtylman: keyboard maps is impressively correct
<ejat> owh .. for lucid its already build with kde 4.4 ?
<Riddell> mm hmm
<shtylman> :)
<Riddell> Nightrose: I got timeline and file searching working!
<Riddell> kubuntu-netbook daily works!
<jjesse> wooot woot
 * jussi01 giggles again at the "details" while kpackagekit is installing/downloading updates
<Nightrose> Riddell: yay
<Nightrose> any way i can get it to work as well?
<Riddell> Nightrose: you need to install shared-desktop-ontologies, and remove ~/..kde/share/config/dolphinrc
<Riddell> and /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde4-profile/default/share/config/dolphinrc
<Nightrose> ah ok - will try when i'm at home
<Nightrose> thx
<Riddell> and fiddle around with the settings until it decides to work
<Nightrose> hehe
 * Riddell wonders who CarlSymons is
<Riddell> NCommander: when would you like to have a kubuntu-dev interview? any of the green ones at http://doodle.com/tyizyw72vm67w7qw
<NCommander> Riddell: all of the above is fine. I leave it up to you to decide when is best for you
<Riddell> no jon around, will ping him when he appears
<apachelogger> jussi01: oh yes those details are very much gigglible
<Lex79> Riddell: obviously we need a new Phonon patch to build Qt
<Riddell> Lex79: oh.  phonon.  foo.
<Lex79> I talked with sandsmark but he didn't reply yet
<apachelogger> Riddell: shared-desktop-ontologies should be in the dep chain already
<apachelogger> not sure whether I uploaded it to lucid though
<Riddell> apachelogger: it wasn't, I added it to kdebase-runtime depends as per trueg advice and debian practice
<Nightrose> Riddell: hmmm shared-desktop-ontologies was installed already here
<Nightrose> and dolphin settings shouldn't affect showing of content in timeline:/ no?
<apachelogger> Riddell: oha, I added it to kdelibs5
<apachelogger> since that beasty build-depends on it
<apachelogger> Riddell: possibly I committed the dep to the kdelibs bzr branch
<Riddell> Nightrose: no it shouldn't
<Nightrose> Riddell: mphf - any other idea why it doesn't work here?
<apachelogger> Nightrose: broken repository
<Nightrose> apachelogger: ?
<apachelogger> screwed up virtuoso stuffs
<apachelogger> maybe getting .kde/share/apps/nepomuk out of the way helps
<apachelogger> Nightrose: also, it is very very very slow
<Riddell> Nightrose: if you killall nepomukserver and run it on the command line, what's the output?
 * Nightrose tries
<Nightrose> Riddell: http://pastebin.com/d730f2694
<Riddell> "Failed to start Virtuoso" that doesn't look good
<Riddell> "This server does not read this pre 6.0 format."
<Riddell> do you have virtuosoconverter installed?
<Nightrose> indeed... :D
 * Nightrose looks
<Nightrose> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Nightrose>   virtuoso-server: Depends: virtuoso-opensource-6.0 but it is not going to be installed
<Nightrose> ahhh
<Nightrose> sorry
<Nightrose> sec
<Nightrose> yes virtuosoconverter is installed and in newest version
<Riddell> virtuoso-server isn't needed, virtuoso-nepomuk is the one now
<Nightrose> k
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<_Groo_> apachelogger: ping
<apachelogger> _Groo_: pong
<apachelogger> Nightrose: well, youd need to runt he converter really
<Nightrose> apachelogger: how do i know that? how does $randomuser know this? ;-)
<_Groo_> apachelogger: hi apachelogger, im fixing the kx11grab, can you sponsor it when im finished (since jontheechidna is MIA)
<apachelogger> Nightrose: go complain to trueg
<_Groo_> Nightrose: nepomuk? ;) the converter isnt working very well
<apachelogger> or rather to the virtuoso god
 * Nightrose kicks them
<apachelogger> after all that beast did not even decide to provide the converter themself
<Nightrose> awesome
 * _Groo_ thinks is gonna record a video.. with him crying.. leeva trueg alone!!! lol
<apachelogger> kind of funny when you think about it, one of the pillars of kde depends on an upstream that does not even get to migrate data across versions
<apachelogger> then again kde did not bother to migrate large parts of KDE 3 data either :P
<_Groo_> apachelogger: it happens in IT... for ex.. im migrating a telecom from WAS 4.0 to 5.x
<apachelogger> no no
<_Groo_> apachelogger: IBM migration docs: dump 4.0 data, install 4.3 (intermediary).. pray for conversion to work
 * Nightrose grumbles and gets food
<apachelogger> I did never ever see postgres loose data upon upgrade
<_Groo_> apachelogger: dump again, install 5.x, repeat praying
<apachelogger> there is a difference between sensible solutions and not so sensible ones
<Riddell> JontheEchidna!
<Tm_T> apachelogger: indeed
<JontheEchidna> oh hai
<JontheEchidna> just read irclogs.ubuntu.com
<_Groo_> apachelogger: agreed, but for what i gather, Virt6.0 was a rewrite.. couldnt mantain backward data compatbilty, but i agree its a screw up
 * _Groo_ greets JontheEchidna
<apachelogger> _Groo_: you do not need to maintain backward compability
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: just saying to apachelogger that im gonna fix the revu and ping you guys for sponsorsgip
<_Groo_> ship
<apachelogger> you need to migrate the freakin data
<Tm_T> apachelogger: I actually decided to lose all my nepomuk data, conversion results caused nepomuk to eat cpu and ram more than my heaviest system could handle
<_Groo_> Tm_T: same... it was "easy" to just loose and remake
<_Groo_> Tm_T: easier
<apachelogger> now
<apachelogger> so, imagine they decide to rewrite again for v7 or v8
<Tm_T> and this shouldn't happen, really
<apachelogger> and again fail to provide migration
<Tm_T> apachelogger: I don't need to imagine, I pretty much expect that to happen
 * _Groo_ imagines popular uproar, forks, fires... ppl screaming.. groo rising from the ashes as a popular leader, taking kde mankind to the next step
<apachelogger> people are bitching a lot about kaddressbook not showing data, now what if nepomuk actually looses data
<_Groo_> apachelogger: this is all very experimental, kde is pushing the envelope on what we can do with our data.. colateral damage is inavoidable
<apachelogger> experimental?
<apachelogger> this is a trial'n'error approach IMHO
<Tm_T> _Groo_: doesn't mean things couldn't be done better, but I am not blaming trueg at all, he seems to be quite alone with this
<apachelogger> we are at KDE 4.4 and the 3. data storage backend for nepomuk
<apachelogger> first we had that slow beast of which I forgot the name, followed by the java thingy that ate all your ram, and now we have a somewhat decently fast thingy that fails to migrate data
<JontheEchidna> nonfree java thingy that ate all your ram, nonetheless
<apachelogger> righto
<_Groo_> sesame and redland
<JontheEchidna> virtuoso still likes to nom on your RAM, but you can set the lower limit to 50 MB
<_Groo_> if my memory doenst fail me
<_Groo_> well semantic desktops are very cutting edge, no one else is doing this stuff like kde is... road  bumps are expected
<_Groo_> i for one welcome our new semantic overlords
<JontheEchidna> I've never seen anything with a GUI to set RAM usage before (or anything with the need for such a gui, actually)
<_Groo_> and anyway, theres always the call center approach to bitching
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: its because in mac/windows they just eat up all your ram WIHTOUT asking :D
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: they know better
<JontheEchidna> it seems that it could just smartly schedule things based on the amount of free ram, without creating a whole gui for it
<apachelogger> dude
<apachelogger> it cant even migrate data :P
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: logically true, but DBs dont work that way
<JontheEchidna> well, it has a manual RAM limiter. It also has access to numbers on the amount of free ram
<apachelogger> _Groo_: that has nothing to do with it being a db
<Riddell> JontheEchidna, nixternal_, apachelogger: how does 23:00 today suit to quiz NCommander?
<Riddell> UTC
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: should work fine for me
<apachelogger> rather latish for me
<Riddell> 22:00?
<apachelogger> more like it
<markey> Riddell: I had a slight problem with KMail from 4.4: overall it worked great, but PGP support didn't work. then Paul Adams just gave me this advice:
<markey> ""Run gpg-agent --daemon, copy the result into a konsole and then launch !kontact  from that konsole. Ping the packager to fix this."
<apachelogger> if I do not fall asleep :D
<markey> is it a packaging issue?
<JontheEchidna> doesn't really sound like a packaging issue at all
<markey> I couldn't tell...
<markey> it's just what Paul dented
<markey> http://identi.ca/notice/22213442
<markey> that said, I did have KPGP running
<markey> and it normally works fine
<markey> KGPG
<markey> or whatever it's called
<neversfelde> do I need to override a lintian warning like this: "W: mdic: extra-license-file usr/share/doc/mdic/COPYING.gz" ?
<_Groo_> guys how can i make sure nepomuk search is actually searching anything? according to search service, i have 8000+ files indexed (mostrly mp3s all tagged) and a few folders with odt and pdf, but a search results always shows empty in dolphin :(
<apachelogger> neversfelde: you should not install that license file :P
<apachelogger> unless it is necessary
<apachelogger> which it hopefully is not
<apachelogger> also I personally am against overriding lintian warnings altogether
<neversfelde> apachelogger: I am not sure, why this file is installed
<_Groo_> guys, little bug, please open knotes and quit knotes.. it will crash.. it was fixed in latest kubuntu kde ubuntu3 but is broken in ubuntu4 again
<nixternal_> Riddell: that time is good for me
<JontheEchidna> _Groo_: bug 521011
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 521011 in libdbusmenu-qt "Knotes crash on close" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/521011
<binarylooks> concenring kubuntu lucid on netbooks. the following line was missing in the kwinrc file:
<binarylooks> BorderlessMaximizedWindows=true
<nixternal> I AM BORED!!!
<ScottK> neversfelde: It should not be installed.  The lintian warning is correct.
<markey> nixternal: GOOD LORD!
<markey> nixternal: THIS CANNOT STAND!
<markey> nixternal: chop chop!
<neversfelde> apachelogger, ScottK: thanks, I'll have a look at it
<markey> make some coffee for Shuttleworth
<nixternal> i would rather swallow gasoline and a lit match
<ScottK> I'd pay to see that.
<nixternal> thanks :p
 * _Groo_ raises hand.. ill buy the popcorn is nixtenral sets himself on fire :D
<_Groo_> if nixternal*
<ScottK> You should feel good.  I've got about zero time for Kubuntu development right now, but I still have time to abuse you.
<ScottK> You're a high priority.
<nixternal> haha, ass
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> nixternal on fire
<apachelogger> no no! I do not like that!
<apachelogger> we must also love the windows users
<apachelogger> they cant help being what they are :/
<nixternal> I should go back to Windows
<nixternal> seeing as I interviewed yesterday with microsoft :D
<apachelogger> you did?
<apachelogger> cool
 * apachelogger always wanted to work at microsoft's
<nixternal> yeah, my buddy, and someone in this channel, pushed me :p
<apachelogger> until I got to meet MS austria's academic evangelist
<apachelogger> he freaked me out quite a bit
<nixternal> it was a phone interview, but it went well...it will be working with Open Source, but from the way it sounds, they have a ton of people they are interviewing
<_Groo_> guys how do i reset the entire strigi/nepomuk data?
<_Groo_> i remove .kde/share/nepomuk , anything else?
<nixternal> actually said they are interviewing people who have a lot of "community" experience
<apachelogger> nixternal: you do have that with your loco work and all, dont you?
<nixternal> i would have thought so, but from the way it sounds, they either want someone with more community experience
<nixternal> don't know how much more community experience one can have...all it takes is being friendly...isn't like it is a damn skill or anything
<apachelogger> jono makes it sound like a science
<apachelogger> :D
<apachelogger> always impressed by how important one can make "being friendly" sound like :P
<apachelogger> oh, on a related topic is opportunistic a new fancy word to use instead of python?
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<nixternal> hahaha
<JontheEchidna> "people who crap out python scripts and call them apps" :P
<nixternal> opportunistic is a bit deeper than python
<ScottK> Ironically I'm in the middle of crapping out a Python script.
<nixternal> though you wouldn't think so, seeing as all of the so-called opportunistic apps we have seen have been written with python
<nixternal> I am learning Mono/C#/.NET
<nixternal> so, I am in the middle of crapping out my life
<apachelogger> lulz
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: you must be an opportunistic developer :P
<apachelogger> nixternal: how much deeper than python?
<nixternal> apachelogger: think Apps Store or such for iPhones
<apachelogger> nixternal: I recon python is already very deep shit
<apachelogger> omg!
<apachelogger> app store for linux
<nixternal> all of those really shitty apps, well opportunistic programming makes all those shitty apps, easily available for Ubuntu
<apachelogger> oh, we have that already
<apachelogger> software center or what is it called now
<nixternal> yeah, but I guess people need more opportunity
<apachelogger> ah
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: When there is an opportunity to be paid for it, yes.
<apachelogger> AH
<apachelogger> I think I get the concept now
<nixternal> yeah, seeing as I don't get paid for Linux, it isn't opportunistic enough
<nixternal> I have 2 hobbies that are fairly big...cycling and linux/floss stuff
<nixternal> right now, cycling > linux/floss stuff...I am not burning out, I am just getting bored
<apachelogger> create buzz about how you will create a shitty app by calling yourself opportunistic programmer => create shitty app => sell it via ubuntu => excuse the shittyness with it being opportunisticly programmed => create more shitty apps to sell via ubuntu
<nixternal> documentation and packaging is cool and what not, but I have done it for so long, that I need to find something new to do
<apachelogger> that might become a whole new business opportunity
<apachelogger> nixternal: you could become artist
<nixternal> it hasn't yet, and seeing that I need a business oppoturnity really soon, I need to start doing something else
<apachelogger> people who are burned out often take art classes I have been told
<nixternal> I suck at art now
<nixternal> I am not burned out, I am bored
<apachelogger> that is why you take an art class first
<apachelogger> so you learn art
<apachelogger> nixternal: you could buzz the opportunistic business model
<apachelogger> become the guru of OBM
<apachelogger> then write a book about it
<JontheEchidna> create the fanceh icons for opportunistic apps :D
<nixternal> haha
<JontheEchidna> but in each one hide a transparent turd outline
<nixternal> kind of like someone did with GTD
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> opportunistic icons!
<nixternal> I should make up some fake ass thing like that, write a book
<apachelogger> consisting only of lines
<apachelogger> just imagine the possibilities
<apachelogger> thin lines, thick lines, colored lines, no lines, straight lines....
<apachelogger> that alone would be worth a book
<JontheEchidna> Let me push a, dare I say, exciting idea: dotted lines
<apachelogger> An opportunistic artist's guide to icon design with inkscape
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: dont be silly
<apachelogger> although, maybe it could work, if you wrap it in some more traditional lines
<JontheEchidna> innovative opportunistic artowkr :P
<apachelogger> you knwo how people are about revolution in the field of art
<JontheEchidna> they hate it, until you opportunistically die :D
<JontheEchidna> then they take that opportunity to sell your crap for too much money
<apachelogger> very much so
<nixternal> Innovative Diabolic Intelligent Opportunistic Technology
<nixternal> IDIOT
<JontheEchidna> haha
<nixternal> there we go
<apachelogger> <3
 * nixternal starts writing
<apachelogger> go nixternal go!
<JontheEchidna> Innovative opportunistic buzzword business model
<nixternal> isn't that "Cloud Computing"?
 * apachelogger agrees
<JontheEchidna> http://www.penny-arcade.com/comic/2009/3/25/
<nixternal> hahaha
<apachelogger> sweet baby jesus
<JontheEchidna> so how can we synergize today?
<seele> am i imagining things or is the performance on an encrypted harddrive really bad?
<apachelogger> well, there is an unavoidable decription/encryption overhead
<apachelogger> unless it is hardware encrypted, though even then there is an overhead I have been told...depends on the model as well I suppose
<nixternal> I am using openSUSE, and the encryption performance is fine, when I was using it on Kubuntu it was fine there as well, though I have heard of people having performance issues
<neversfelde> I never had a problem with encryption performance when using Kubuntu
<claydoh> apachelogger: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KubuntuPPAs work in progress
<claydoh> oy ppa confusion remains :(
<claydoh> kubuntu-backports, beta-backports are pretty easy to describe
<claydoh> what about kubuntu-updates and -experimental?
<claydoh> can I more or less ignore their use in the wiki page?
<claydoh> and focus only on the first 2?
<neversfelde> claydoh: kubuntu-updates contains the maintenance releases
<neversfelde> like 4.3.5
<neversfelde> before they go to the real backports
<claydoh> ok
<claydoh> then -backports is for major release, aka 4.4
<claydoh> which won't make it to real backports
<claydoh> and -beta is, well, for beta :)
<claydoh> I think I gots it, and might even be able to explain it :)
<neversfelde> claydoh: mhh, I think 4.4 can go to backports, too although it is in the backports ppa, so this is not a criterion
<neversfelde> "Updates for Kubuntu releases which are due to go to Ubuntu Updates. Mostly KDE point releases."
<claydoh> neversfelde: iirc the qt update would keep it out of there, someone mentioned that to me
<neversfelde> claydoh: yes, it did not happen for Karmic and Lucid
<claydoh> 'point releases' is what I am explaining :)
<neversfelde> but afair it happended for Jaunty
<claydoh> well it is still explainable
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: could you remove and blacklist the knetworkmanager source package? It's popped back up
<JontheEchidna> (the old kde3 package)
<Riddell> can do
<Riddell> NCommander: about?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: hmm, or maybe i can't
<Zorael> Current live image of Lucid can't install; Ubiquity throws a python fit. Known issue? (AttributeError: 'PartMan' object has no attribute 'allow_change_step')
<Riddell> Zorael: yes, shtylman said he'd be fixing it this evening
<shtylman> Zorael: indeed... will be taking a look at these issues tonight. Alot of my code was recently merged with some major installer changes ... so breakage expected
<Zorael> Riddell, shtylman: All right, thanks
<Riddell> JontheEchidna, nixternal, ScottK, apachelogger: anyone about to quiz NCommander
<Riddell> ?
<ScottK> For?
<Riddell> kubuntu-dev
<ScottK> Sorry, I've been very focused on $WORK lately and lost track.
<Riddell> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MichaelCasadevall/KubuntuDevApplication
<ScottK> Is it time for the meeting?
<Riddell> that was the plan, JontheEchidna and apachelogger said they'd be around
<Riddell> and NCommander just showed up, at least in my /msg
 * JontheEchidna is around
 * ScottK is sort of around.
<Riddell> three of us is good
<ScottK> No Tonio
<Riddell> NCommander: want to say why you want to be a kubuntu-dev?
<ScottK> nixternal: around?
<ScottK> Riddell: I guess not.
<Riddell> mm, I'm sure he's just busy fixing kdebindings on ARM or something
<ScottK> I'll take that for an excuse.
<nixternal> i am here
<NCommander> Riddell: sorry, I'm back.
<Riddell> yay!
 * NCommander was an hour off on his UTC conversion
<Riddell> NCommander: still want to be in kubuntu-dev?
<NCommander> Yeah
<Riddell> groovy, why's that?
<NCommander> To help keep Kubuntu an dKubuntu netbook working on ARM mostly
<Riddell> very noble
<NCommander> And to help upload and update the packages to newest upstreams as they are mor eavailable
<NCommander> and to help keep Debian and Ubuntu patches in sync
<Riddell> NCommander: Feature Freeze is happing this week, what does that mean for uploading newest versions?
<NCommander> Riddell: bug fix releases only can be uploaded without approval; for releases with new features, ubuntu-release or a delegated representative has to approve on a case-by-case basis
<ScottK> NCommander: How's it going with getting arm stuff upstreamed to KDE?
<NCommander> ScottK: all the major patches should be upstreamed and should build out of the box, although I admit I haven't built SVN from source in some time on ARM
<ScottK> nixternal: Since you're bored, ask something hard.
<nixternal> don't need to, I know his technical capabilities
<JontheEchidna> he's packaged with the ninjas plenty of times, +1 here too
<Riddell> NCommander: do you know the answer to the last question on http://article.gmane.org/gmane.comp.python.pyqt-pykde/18505 ?
<NCommander> Riddell: it makes sure python-qt4 properly supports floats for QLists and QVectors versus qreal which is required on ARM
<NCommander> Riddell: on ARM, qreal == float versus double, and this requires some special handling w.r.t. to upcasting and such in structs.
<JontheEchidna> gotta go, but +1 for NCommander in general
<Riddell> NCommander: when we upload packages should we be taking into consideration the heavy use of the ARM buildds?
<Riddell> e.g. on Qt or KDE SC uploads
<NCommander> Riddell: Yes, just as we do i386/amd64, and especially during freezes when the release team may need priority on the buildds
<Riddell> NCommander: which is better, KDE or Gnome?
<nixternal> GNOME!!!!
<NCommander> Riddell: KDE of course ;-)
<Riddell> NCommander: ooh, don't let them hear you say that in #ubuntu-desktop :)
<nixternal> oh, you didn't specify "Better at sucking"
<nixternal> sorry
<Riddell> groovy, I think I'm done, +1 from me for being very competant and useful
<nixternal> +1
<Riddell> ScottK?
<nixternal> he fell asleep on his walker
<ScottK> +1 from me too
<ScottK> Sorry.  Multitasking.
<ScottK> Unlike nixternal, I got stuff to do.
<nixternal> yeah, I have 0 to do professionally right now
<Riddell> harsh
<nixternal> total downtime, no money, hating life
<Riddell> great, welcome in NCommander, thanks for taking the grilling
<ScottK> nixternal: Sounds like you're about ready for the Army.
<nixternal> to old
<nixternal> haha
<Riddell> NCommander: whats your launchpad ID?
<NCommander> Riddell: mcasadevall
<NCommander> yay, now I have the power to upload stuff!
<Riddell> added
<neversfelde> congratulations NCommander
<Riddell> use it wisely
 * NCommander promptly uploads World Domination Virus 0.1 to the archive :-)
<Riddell> and remember you uploads are still quite limited, kubuntu stuff only, and that doesn't include kde4libs or qt
<NCommander> Riddell: ?
<NCommander> Riddell: those packages were on the ACL when I checked.
<Riddell> hmm, I forget the magic runes for the ACL but JontheEchidna has been disappointed in his restrictions
 * NCommander looks
<NCommander> Riddell: that seems a strange oversight, I can upload OOo for instance
<neversfelde> mhh, two new upstream releases of kfritz today, because I complained :)
<Riddell> yes, it's weird
<NCommander> Riddell: who controlled this list?
<neversfelde> that's what I call a good connection to upstream
<Riddell> NCommander: it's done automatically using colin's setup
<Riddell> neversfelde: nice
<ScottK> NCommander: We've asked and it's on purpose the way it is.
 * ScottK gives JontheEchidna a kick about his core-dev application.
 * NCommander is amazed I can upload OOo, but not Qt ...
<neversfelde> I cannot upload my package to revu, because it is not officially released, but would someone have a look at it. I do not want to dissapoint upstream by missing the ff
<neversfelde> http://people.ubuntu.com/~neversfelde/
<Riddell> neversfelde: sure
<nixternal> http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/KFritz?content=120190  <- you sure it isn't officially released?
<Riddell> ooh a package using  libindicate-qt-dev, agateau will be pleased
<neversfelde> yep :)
<neversfelde> nixternal: yes, it is 0.0.3, 0.0.2 linked against libssl-dev
<neversfelde> they changed it
<neversfelde> nixternal: I can understand you feelings, cause I am unemployed at the moment, too. I am sure better times will come :)
<nixternal> they better come soon
<neversfelde> yes
 * ScottK avoids the temptation to engage in political discourse.
<Riddell> neversfelde: packaging all looks good
<Riddell> when I start the app nothing much happens
<nixternal> politics aren't helping, but what people are looking for I am not skilled in...everything here in Chicago is C++ for Stockbroakers, or Ruby for yet another stupid get your groceries website
<neversfelde> Riddell: cool, do you have a Fritz!Box?
<Riddell> nope
<nixternal> seriously been thinking about changing my profession
<neversfelde> Riddell: so, you cannot use it then :)
<neversfelde> I'll upload it to REVU once it is released. It is really cool software for fritz!box users, which should be 50% of DSL customers here in germany
<neversfelde> nixternal: I can destract you, you could write an endorsement for me https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ChristianMangold/MOTUDeveloperApplication
<neversfelde> you reviewed my minitube package, so you should know parts of my work :)
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: core-dev app sent to devel-permissions
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Excellent.  Please let me know when the meeting is.
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: k. I'm hoping to get on next week's meeting
<JontheEchidna> we'll see, though
<shtylman> Riddell: is 4.4.1 gonna be in lucid?
<Riddell> shtylman: probably 4.4.2 will be
<shtylman> ooo cool
<Riddell> got a fix you want in?
<shtylman> heh yea
<shtylman> I backported something into the 4.4 branch
<shtylman> little stuff
<shtylman> but I was just curious
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: got some time to do a handful of removals/syncs?
<JontheEchidna> https://bugs.launchpad.net/~echidnaman/+reportedbugs?field.searchtext=removal+||+sync
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: is ~ubuntu-archive subscribed?
<Riddell> I'm doing those bugs now
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: yeah, should be
<Riddell> I'll get to them shortly then, if I don't collapse from jetlag
<JontheEchidna> oh, Tuesday is your archive admin day, isn't it?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: libksquirrel accidentally wasn't, I just added it
<JontheEchidna> thanks, btw
<JontheEchidna> hrm, kfocus isn't building without aRts either...
<shtylman> Riddell: did you subscribe me to that bug you pointed out this morning?
<Riddell> shtylman: no but it's on ubiquity, I thought you subscribed to ubiquity bugs
<shtylman> yea
<shtylman> I do
<shtylman> if I could remember what it was called :p
<shtylman> I get lots of bug emails ...
<shtylman> Riddell: found it :)
<shtylman> I don't get auto subscribed
<shtylman> I just get emails
<shtylman> so it makes it a bit hard to actually track down the bugs I am interested in
<shtylman> if I havn't been subscribed
#kubuntu-devel 2010-02-17
<ryanakca> seele: I have an encrypted HD in my netbook, performance isn't too bad, takes two or three seconds for a program to open, but nothing awful.
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: ping
<JontheEchidna> _Groo_: pong
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: just uploaded to revu the fixed kx11grab package :)
<JontheEchidna> nice
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: should be a ok now :)
<JontheEchidna> k, will re-revu once the page updates
<_Groo_> hmmm transformers are on FX...
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: thanks :)
<JontheEchidna> _Groo_: oh, I forgot to mention that using kde.mk also means adding a build-depend on pkg-kde-tools, sorry
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: arrrrrrrghhhhhhh
<JontheEchidna> sorry :(
<_Groo_> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?upid=7855
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: :D reuploading..
<_Groo_> bad JontheEchidna bad!
<Lex79> I'm merging pkg-kde-tools btw :) if we want it
<JontheEchidna> _Groo_: oh, and there are still a few sentences that don't begin with a capitalized letter in the long description
<_Groo_> done and reuploaded
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: where? only "This" is capitalized
<_Groo_> ffmpeg and x11 are the names.. i need to lowercase those too?
<JontheEchidna> "it sends the generated..."
<JontheEchidna> that needs to be uppercase since it's the start of a new sentence
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: argh i understood the exact opposite XD
<JontheEchidna> :P
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: english is not my native language :D
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: fixing
<JontheEchidna> _Groo_: oh, and I think the upstream author's copyright date still needs to be bumped to 2007-2009
<JontheEchidna> otherwise looks good
<_Groo_> triuploade
<_Groo_> uploaded*
<JontheEchidna> ;)
 * _Groo_ cries
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: from Copyright 2009 Juergen Heinemann to Copyright 2007-2009 Juergen Heinemann?
<JontheEchidna> _Groo_: yes
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: anything else? (_Groo_ is getting smarter)
<JontheEchidna> it's tucked away in a file or two, but grep found it ;-)
<JontheEchidna> _Groo_: that's all I saw
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: done :)
<JontheEchidna> cool, I'll add my ack when it appears. Then the apachelogger can come down off of Mount Olympus to use his mighty Thor hammer to give a second revu :D
<Lex79> lol
 * _Groo_ thinks apachelogger is more the loki type...
<_Groo_> funny and cruel :D
 * _Groo_ gazes around to see if Nightrose is sleeping...
<_Groo_> all clear :D
<JontheEchidna> "Loki assists the gods, and sometimes causes problems for them." haha
<Lex79> Riddell: pkg-kde-tools 0.6.4 https://launchpad.net/~alessandro-ghersi/+archive/staging/+packages
<Lex79> oh, typo in changelog Mrg instead of Merge :(
<Riddell> Lex79: e-mail me, I'll get it tomorrow
<Lex79> ok
<ryanakca> Waisketef92
 * ryanakca curses, runs passwd and thanks himself for using a different password on every site.
 * ryanakca has also just learned that he should wait for his screen to turn on before typing in his password to what should be a locked screen :P
<JontheEchidna> so glad that's never happened to me^
<JontheEchidna> what upstream packages their .tar.gz in a .tar.bz2? O_o
<JontheEchidna> downright deceitful v.v
<JontheEchidna> just go with tar.bz2 in the first place, and everybody wins...
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: ack please bug #522975
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 522975 in kanyremote "Please sync kanyremote 5.11.2-1 with Debian unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/522975
<JontheEchidna> Lex79: ack'd
<Lex79> thx
 * _Groo_ starts shooting dictionary brute force in every server ryanakca as a user, guessing what all know, that we only use 2 or 3 "root" passwds, and variations of those
<JontheEchidna> Hmm, I've never seen an upstream switch to autohell when they port to Qt4 either
 * JontheEchidna cries
<JontheEchidna> they had been using CMake too :(
<Sput> whoa that is dense.
<JontheEchidna> wait, this might be the wrong tarball
<JontheEchidna> would explain all the pain I've been having
<JontheEchidna> aha, it was
<JontheEchidna> well, they're still not using CMake :(
<Lex79> which package you're talking about?
<JontheEchidna> rosegarden
<JontheEchidna> ooh, time to watch Lost
<Lex79> uhmmmm :(
<Lex79> me tomorrow :)  episode 3
<seele> ryanakca: i've had firefox crash several times during a file download and i can't help but wonder if it is a disk access problem
 * ryanakca nods
<JontheEchidna> hmm, rosegarden kicked the kde dependency too, it seems. :(
<JontheEchidna> gah, Crystal svg icons
 * JontheEchidna whimpers
<JontheEchidna> It's a trifecta of ass: 1) Replace CMake with autohell, 2) get rid of KDE integration, 3) use a mix of oxygen and crystalsvg icons
<JontheEchidna> boy am I glad I don't use this application :D
<shtylman> Riddell: fyi... that crash was not related to the new progress bar :)
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I very much think that "* Copyright: See COPYING file that comes with this distribution" is no proper copyright in kx11grab
<apachelogger> esp since there is no such file
<apachelogger> in fact I would argue that we do not even know it is GPL3+
<apachelogger> it could be GPL3, GPL3+, LGPL3, LGPL3+
<apachelogger> app icons should go to hicolor not oxygen
<apachelogger> I really do not like that package
<apachelogger> short description is exceeding 80 characters
<apachelogger> the package was debianized 2010 but copyright is 2009?
<apachelogger> and ends with period
<apachelogger> oh my
<stvo> hello everyone, Martin Pitt gave me the hint to ask in this channel. So i hope you don't mind. I'm searching for tool that is able to document qt signal-slot-connections as a graph. Maybe within a Classdiagramm... any hint would be helpful
<apachelogger> stvo: no such thing AFAIK, maybe #qt can help
<stvo> thx
<Riddell> nixternal: how's koffice getting on?
<neversfelde> JontheEchidna: I saw you acked colibri on revu. The build fails for me http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/378266/
<apachelogger> mhhh
<apachelogger> neversfelde: your packaging style is much like mine :P
<apachelogger> like it
<agateau> Riddell: hi, just released libdbusmenu-qt 2.2, fixing bug 521011
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 521011 in libdbusmenu-qt "Knotes crash on close" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/521011
<agateau> In case you are in an update-package mood :)
<Riddell> agateau: I am indeed, I have your kopete patch to get in too
<agateau> Riddell: good news about this one: it's acked to go to kde trunk...
<agateau> Riddell: and 4.4 branch!
<Riddell> yay, top stuff agateau
<agateau> Riddell: so it won't be a distro-patch for Lucid as I assume it will be come with KDE 4.4.2
<agateau> s/be come/come/
<MelisU> Hello guys!
<MelisU> I have one problem. I am on Karmic and run 4.4.
<MelisU> And I installed the rekonq deb from Lucid
<MelisU> Problem is:
<MelisU> rekonq hängt ab von libqt4-webkit (>= 4:4.6.1-1ubuntu2); aber:
<MelisU>   Version von libqt4-webkit auf dem System ist 4:4.6.1-1ubuntu2~karmic1~ppa2.
<MelisU> The version is obviously fine, but can I tell the package database to accept it?
<tsimpson> MelisU: use --force-depends with dpkg
<tsimpson> eg: sudo dpkg -i --force-depends rekonq.deb
<MelisU> tsimpson: yes, I did that, but once I run update it wants to uninstall rekonq again
<MelisU> I want it to be accepted .. not marked as broken
<tsimpson> try this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto#Apt/Dpkg
<MelisU> that would work if I would add lucid and installed all the lucid dependencies .. but I really don't want to do that
<Tm_T> agateau: I noticed in ML yes (:
<Riddell> agateau: so what's new in this libdbusmenu-qt for me to test?
<agateau> Riddell: don't you read NEWS files? :)
<agateau> quitting knotes should not crash anymore
<Riddell> aah, was looking for CHANGELOG and missed that
<agateau> heh, I don't do changelog,
<agateau> that's what {git,bzr,svn} log is for :)
<Riddell> right enough
<Riddell> agateau: does kopete use dbusmenu currently?  the set status widget seems to work ok
<agateau> Riddell: what should not work is the entry labeled "Change Message"
<Riddell> agateau: seems to show ok with its text area
<agateau> Riddell: mmm weird
<agateau> Riddell: if it's using dbusmenu, then the menu title should look a bit different
<agateau> Riddell: more like a disabled menu item
<agateau> but actually Kopete can't really decide if it is using DBusMenu or not: if it has been ported to KStatusNotifierItem, then the systemtray will use dbusmenu to show the menu
<agateau> assuming the systemtray includes the dbusmenu patch
<Riddell> it does indeed
<agateau> Riddell: so you have Kopete custom message editor item shown in a dbusmenu enabled Kopete?
<Riddell> http://people.canonical.com/~jriddell/tmp/kopete.png
<agateau> Riddell: this is not using dbusmenu :/
<agateau> mmm
<agateau> Riddell: can you check if the kdebase-workspace patch has been applied?
<Riddell> agateau: it's in the build log
<Riddell> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/39274306/buildlog_ubuntu-lucid-i386.kdebase-workspace_4%3A4.4.0-0ubuntu4_FULLYBUILT.txt.gz search for kubuntu_98_dbusmenu.diff
<agateau> Riddell: could be the other side: the kdelibs patch
<Riddell> is also applied, http://launchpadlibrarian.net/39079838/buildlog_ubuntu-lucid-amd64.kde4libs_4%3A4.4.0-0ubuntu2_FULLYBUILT.txt.gz kubuntu_70_dbusmenu.diff
<agateau> mmm
<agateau> Riddell: do you have d-feet installed?
<Riddell> what's that?
<agateau> Riddell: pygtk based dbus inspector
<agateau> Riddell: can you install it? I'll then guide you to get some information out
<Riddell> agateau: installed
<agateau> Riddell: ok, now start it
<Riddell> yep
<agateau> Riddell: you probably need to connect to the session bus when it's started for the first time
<Riddell> done
<agateau> Then in the Filter: field, type "kopete"
<agateau> it should narrow the list below to 2 items
<agateau> mmm make this 3 actually
<Riddell> quiet a few http://people.canonical.com/~jriddell/tmp/kopete1.png
<agateau> wow
<agateau> ok, the one you want is the KStatusNotifierItem one
<agateau> It should have a "/MenuBar" object path
<agateau> does it?
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> #
<agateau> good, expand the Interfaces then org.ayatana.dbusmenu items
<agateau> Double click the GetChildren() method
<Riddell> got a dialogue now
<agateau> and enter 0, "" in the Parameters field
<agateau> click Execute
<agateau> Should get some Pythonic text in Output
<agateau> can you pastebin it?
<Riddell> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/m784b1d1c
<agateau> Looks good
<agateau> Kopete is correctly exporting its menu
<agateau> then the systemtray is faulty
<shtylman_> its agateau! :)
<agateau> shtylman_ ?
<agateau> Some thing to try:
<shtylman_> heh
<agateau> Riddell: start the systemtray with plasmoidviewer
<agateau> Riddell: plasmoidviewer systemtray
<agateau> There should be a log line telling whether it's using dbusmenu or not
<Riddell> agateau: log? where?
<agateau> stdout
<Riddell> nope
<agateau> stderr actually :)
<Riddell> something needs turned on in kdebug?
<agateau> mmm
<agateau> maybe
<agateau> I usually have lots of things up in kdebug
<agateau> plasmoidviewer maybe
<Riddell> agateau: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/m263f1899
<Riddell> plasmoidviewer(13865)/plasma SystemTray::DBusSystemTrayProtocol::registerWatcher: System tray daemon not reachable
<agateau> Riddell: yes, that does not sound good
<shadeslayer> Riddell: btw the kopete facebook backport for karmic,did you look at it?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: no but facebook supports XMPP now so kopete-facebook can die
 * shadeslayer wimpers
<shadeslayer> well... meh :P
<agateau> Riddell: I think what's happening is that the KSNI init fails, and the systemtray falls back to the old x-embed method
<agateau> Riddell: if you mouse over the icon, I guess you don't get any highlight effect
<Riddell> I do not
<agateau> Riddell: can you restart kded4?
<agateau> it should fix the problem
<Riddell> restarted kded4 and plasma-desktop, now I have an empty systray
<agateau> are you disappointed by my fix ? :)
<agateau> Can you restart kopete?
<Riddell> agateau: restarting kopete adds it back to the systray but still not dbusmenu
<agateau> Riddell: and still no over effect?
<Riddell> no
<agateau> Riddell: can you try to log out and back in?
<Riddell> k
<apachelogger> Riddell: you should nuke kopete-facebook off the archive so I can close the bug reports :P
<ScottK> Riddell: I should have a Quassel update to 0.6 beta shortly.
<Riddell> apachelogger: done
<Riddell> agateau: well I rebooted and it's still fscking
<agateau> Riddell: [esc] key is your friend!
<Riddell> agateau: however this daily image from yesterday does seem to use dbusmenu
<Riddell> so maybe it's confused by me installing the new version of libdbusmenu-qt?
<agateau> Riddell: could be, but the API didn't change so it's a bit strange
<Riddell> esc doesn't seem to help with this fsck
<Riddell> just kills plymouth
<agateau> oh
<agateau> that's a strong fsck!
<Riddell> agateau: fsck done, systray now successfully dbusmenu-ified
<agateau> Riddell: party!
<Riddell> so maybe it got confused by the new libdbusmenu-qt I installed
<jussi01> Riddell: agateau: are we planing on mobile broadband db integration with the networkmanager?
<agateau> jussi01: not sure what this is :/
<jussi01> agateau: ever used the nm-applet from network-manager-gnome?
<agateau> jussi01: yes
<jussi01> agateau: ever used it with a 3g modem/phone?
<agateau> jussi01: no
<jussi01> agateau: its got a load of pre configured stuff, so all you have to do is choose your provider and plan
<agateau> jussi01: ah ok
<agateau> handy
<agateau> jussi01: sebas or wstephenson (on #kde-devel) are probably more qualified to answer this question
<jussi01> agateau: http://blogs.gnome.org/dcbw/2009/06/22/mobile-broadband-assistant-makes-it-easy/
<Riddell> first task is just to get the plasmoid working
<jussi01> Riddell: seems the patch exists and its earmarked for next week \o/
<Riddell> lovely
<Lex79> Riddell: what do you think about my pkg-kde-tools merge?
<neversfelde> apachelogger: thanks for reviewing, what is the problem with the code import of md5.[c,h]?
<nixternal> Riddell: working on koffice now
<Lex79> Riddell: retry please https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdevplatform/0.9.98-0ubuntu1/+build/1509408
<Lex79> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdevelop/4:3.9.98-0ubuntu1/+build/1509404
<Lex79> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdevelop/4:3.9.98-0ubuntu1/+build/1509402
<ScottK> Quassel uploaded (so it's feature complete for Lucid)
<Lex79> Riddell: can you sync this: bug #522975 It's already ACK'd by JontheEchidna
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 522975 in kanyremote "Please sync kanyremote 5.11.2-1 with Debian unstable" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/522975
<Riddell> Lex79: pkg-kde-tools looks good thanks uploading
<Lex79> looks good? I know I know :) ok
<Riddell> kdevplatform retried
 * shtylman_ just used bzr builddeb ... I like it ... now if it would just also upload to my ppa :)
<shtylman_> or better yet... have my ppa build right from bzr :)
<Lex79> uhmm chroot problem
<Lex79> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdevplatform/0.9.98-0ubuntu1/+build/1509408
<Riddell> boom
<Riddell> debfx_: ping
<nixternal> grrr, stupid distributed development shite
<jjesse> should virtuoso be using 20% of my processor almost all the time? the command in system activity is virtuoso-t
<nixternal> jjesse: I just shut it off, I would kill for just 20% use
<nixternal> my cpu fan is constantly going because virtuoso is a hog
<jjesse> mine too
<jjesse> i'm on 9.10 are you on lucid?
<nixternal> no, karmic
<jjesse> my nepomunk store is 500gb
<nixternal> yeah, mine is getting up there as well...trying to figure out why, as I am not getting this in openSUSE
<jjesse> just totally turned of nepomuk
<jjesse> hrmm now wineserver is eating up my processor :( boo
<Lex79> Riddell: colibri http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/colibri
<Lex79> it seems revu doesn't like source format 3.0
<ScottK> Lex79: No. It doesn't support it yet.
<Lex79> ah ok
<claydoh> Riddell:  ScottK :  and anyone else: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KubuntuPPAs needs feedback/clarification/correction/etc pretty please
<claydoh> apachelogger:  ^^^
<neversfelde> misterious colibri, I build it this morning and it did not work. I can confirm that it builds now :)
<Lex79> magic :)
<jjesse-netbook> nixternal: nepomuk is disabled in netbook edition which is why my netbook still has a battery life :)
<neversfelde> apachelogger: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/kfritz
<neversfelde> I still have my "extra-license-file usr/share/doc/mdic/COPYING.gz" and no idea how to fix it. Most other packages with a similiar problem did a lintian override. Any ideas?
<Quintasan> \o
<nixternal> Riddell: I brainfarted, koffice, are we dropping the -kde4?
<ScottK> nixternal: We are
<ScottK> (we already did, IIRC)
<nixternal> hrmm
<Riddell> yep
<nixternal> there is no package in LP with it removed already
<Lex79> nixternal: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/koffice/ubuntu/revision/22
<Lex79> and http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/koffice/ubuntu/revision/23
<ScottK> nixternal: You checked koffice source package?
<nixternal> yeah, it was half-way done in the branches
<nixternal> forgot about that
<rickspencer3> *sigh*
<rickspencer3> I've been auto-joining #kubutnu-devel for like the last 2 weeks
<nixternal> lol
<jjesse> haha
<jjesse> i always screw up #kde-docs and #ubuntu-doc
<jjesse> like which one has the s
<nixternal> anyone know if the latest daily image is working?
<nixternal> I know 2 days ago they weren't
<Riddell> nixternal: was yesterday except the installer crashes half way through
<nixternal> yeah, same thing as a couple of days ago
<nixternal> i have a somewhat installed kubuntu lucid, but it is quite broken
<nixternal> actually, more annoyances than broken stuff
<nixternal> I need my big box up and running with kubuntu lucid so I can build koffice...don't feel like building it on my netbook :)
<jjesse> which would proablly take months :)
<nixternal> for some reason, my laptop is having issues building stuff, as it quickly overheats now
<nixternal> the fan can't even keep up with the cooker, err I mean cpu
<nixternal> one of these days I will be able to afford a new puter
<nixternal> until then, building with frankenstein
<Riddell> nixternal: use a chroot?
<Riddell> I can also give you access to my computer in the back room
<nixternal> Riddell: I typically do, however I like to install and test as well after building
<nixternal> I appreciate that, but I should be good here in a few after getting lucid installed
<Riddell> you can install and test in a chroot, just needs /tmp as a bind mount
<Riddell> xhost + and voila, X apps work
<nixternal> that's more of a pain...I would rather test in a real environment
<ScottK> nixternal: Set the laptop on a ziplock bag of ice.
<ScottK> Just don't leave it too long without a break or condensation will get you.
<ScottK> Yes.  I have done this.
<nixternal> haha, I was doing something similar to that last week actually
 * ScottK is not kidding.
<nixternal> I need to figure out why it does that in the first place...it is something new, something that hasn't happened in the past
<nixternal> I keep it cleaned out, the fan works, but the fan doesn't kick in until it hits around 80c, which is smokin' hot
<Sput> there's a kernel bug that hit me as well
<Sput> something about trip points not being set correctly
<Sput> so the CPU doesn't throttle itself until it's too late
<nixternal> my cpu seems to be throttling correctly...it is a centrino duo 2ghz, currently running at 800mhz
<Sput> well, throttle because of heat
<Sput> usually, CPUs should throttle down when they're loaded and get too hot
<Sput> that worked here until some kernel version started screwing it up
<Sput> not it doesn't throttle itself under load until the critical shutdown temperature is reached
<Sput> couldn't figure out how to fix either
<nixternal> ahh, gotcha
<Sput> right now I have the critical trip points disabled, which means it won't shutdown at all anymore
<Sput> but if it gets really too hot, the machine just freezes of course
<Sput> so that's a rather crude workaround :>
<Sput> in particular considering that I use Gentoo
<Sput> so my CPU does a lot of compiling
<Mamarok> Sput: welcome to the club...
<Sput> Mamarok: oh, you got the same problem?
<Sput> well, you have the same machine more or less :) but still
<Mamarok> yep, apparently with the latest kernel, I had several shutdowns here, out of the blue when compiling
<Sput> there has to be a way to fix this, but the kernel option google told me (psv=C) didn't work
<Sput> so afair the problem is that you should have a passive trip point that tells the CPU when to throttle down, but it's only set on one CPU
<Sput> so if the other core gets hotter, the machine won't throttle, but shutdown
<Sput> the passive trip point is way lower than the critical
<Sput> but I couldn't figure out how to set that on the other CPU as well :(
<Sput> Mamarok: if you figure something out, let me knoe!
<Sput> *know
<Mamarok> Sput: I was going to ask you the same :)
<al> is there a way to try a few things with the launchpad translation feature somewhere?
<al> like a sandbox project maybe?
<Sput> al++
<al> staging.launchpad.net states i can't export translations from there
<al> or can i somehow get translations added at https://translations.launchpad.net/quassel without actually joining a translation team?
<ScottK> al: Those come from the package which I just uploaded today.
<al> ScottK: so i just wait till stuff appears?
<Sput> ah, possibly triggered by the .pot being present?
<ScottK> Hopefully
<Lex79> ScottK: how to download kdenlive 0.7.7 from debian? http://packages.qa.debian.org/k/kdenlive.html
<ScottK> Lex79: dget http://incoming.debian.org/kdenlive_0.7.7-1.dsc
<Lex79> thanks
<ScottK> Lex79: Act fast before dinstall runs and it disappears
<Lex79> ok
<neversfelde> JontheEchidna: would you archive http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/plasma-widget-daisy ?
<neversfelde> mhh, the kmldonkey about dialog says it is 2.0.5 and we have 4:2.0.3-kde4.4.0really2.0.2-kde4.4.0-0ubuntu1 in the archive
<neversfelde> something is wrong :)
<Lex79> the tarball version is 2.0.3, ftp://ftp.kde.org/pub/kde/stable/4.4.0/src/extragear/
<Lex79> JontheEchidna or ScottK: kdenlive 0.7.7 https://launchpad.net/~alessandro-ghersi/+archive/staging/+packages
<neversfelde> Lex79: yes, where can I ask to get this fixed. #kde-devel ?
<Lex79> neversfelde: I'm not sure but you can try
<nixternal> "I am an executive search consultant in the field of quantitative trading. My clients are predominantly buy-side firms."  <- umm yeah, you figured I blew enough interviews in this field, they would have all started talking to each other realizing I suck :)
<Riddell> do I want to know what quantitative trading is?
<Riddell> is it just trading in something rather than nothing?
<nixternal> it is just a fancy term for stock trading
<nixternal> I passed most of their C++ stuff, but then they get into funky ass algos that kill me
<Riddell> oh, so it is trading in nothing
<nixternal> considering the current status of the US Stock Market, I would say that is about right :)
<JontheEchidna> a bit busy atm, will be able to do kubuntu-ish things in a few hours
<nixternal> I do need to get in deeper with C++ stuff though, as I feel I have lost quite a bit over the past couple of years...I can still code in C++ fine, just a bit slower now than what I used to be
<nixternal> JontheEchidna: thanks for the warning :p
<JontheEchidna> nixternal: was more for neversfelde and Lex79 :P
<nixternal> it was a warning for everyone though, you just don't know it yet
<JontheEchidna> lol
<neversfelde> hehe
<nixternal> woo, install alpha-2 :)  took forever to download
<nixternal> hey, just an idea, but that silly desktop plasma widget we show on the desktop after a fresh install, why don't we utilize it for some of the popular apps like openSUSE does? I have to admit, I think that is a great idea for new users
<neversfelde> probably another MOTU can archive http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/plasma-widget-daisy ,  the new version was uploaded bug 520362
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 520362 in plasma-widget-daisy "plasma-widget-daisy 0.0.4.22" [Wishlist,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/520362
<bulldog98> Riddel:I just noticed that virtuoso-nepomuk which is essential for nepomuk is not an dependens of kubuntu-desktop
<Riddell> neversfelde: archived
<Riddell> bulldog98: it's a recommends of libsoprano4
<neversfelde> Riddell: thanks
<Riddell> of soprano-daemon rather
<bulldog98> Riddell:because on my last update in lucid I didn’t got it via update and nepomuk was unusable
<bulldog98> good night
<neversfelde> when is feature freeze today?
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> thursday
<neversfelde> Riddell: I'd like to know the exact time :) ?
<neversfelde> Riddell: apachelogger found several issues for the kfritz package. As he isn't around anymore, would you have another look at http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/kfritz
<Riddell> oh I don't think there's any need to be exact about these things
<Riddell> Categories=Qt;KDE;Utility;TelephonyTools; is TelephonyTools a valid category used somewhere?
<Riddell> nhandler: what's going on in #kubuntu ?
<Riddell> jussi01 do you know?
<nhandler> Riddell: No clue. Let me look into it
<Sput> someone tells me someone should fix rogue flood bots in #kubuntu
<ScottK> JontheEchidna and Lex79: I'm taking kdenlive
<Lex79> thanks
<nhandler> Riddell: It might be a good idea to ban/remove it for the time being until tsimpson can look into it
<neversfelde> Riddell: http://standards.freedesktop.org/menu-spec/latest/apa.html
<neversfelde> TelephonyTools is there
<Riddell> nhandler: done
<Riddell> neversfelde: right enough
<Riddell> neversfelde: advocated!
<neversfelde> Riddell: thanks
<neversfelde> so, I need a second review :)
<neversfelde> JontheEchidna is not around
<neversfelde> nixternal is busy with koffice
<neversfelde> Lex79 is too lazy to become a MOTU :)
<Lex79> I think we forgot to packaging php plugin for kdevelop
<JontheEchidna> it's still beta
<neversfelde> apachelogger is not around
<neversfelde> I have a problem :D
<Riddell> so it kdevelop to be fair
<JontheEchidna> heh, yeah
<Lex79> :)
<JontheEchidna> I'll be able to revu in an hour or so
<JontheEchidna> hopefully :D
<neversfelde> JontheEchidna: would be great
<Riddell> neversfelde: maco might be around
<neversfelde> ah :)
<neversfelde> maco: ?
<ScottK> Lex79: kdenlive uploaded.  Thank you for your contribution to Kubuntu.
<Lex79> :)
<neversfelde> Lex79: toma told me to post the kmldonkey issue to the release list to sort it out, so we can probably get rid of our strange kmldonkey version :)
<Lex79> good, thanks
#kubuntu-devel 2010-02-18
<neversfelde> hmm
<neversfelde> ScottK: ost the ne quassel package working witha 0.5 karmic core?
<neversfelde> s/ost/is
<persia> Anyone currently reviewing kfritz on REVU?
 * persia takes silence as apathy and pulls the source
<neversfelde> persia: no one afaik
<JontheEchidna> yeah, I won't be able to revu it for probably another hour. go for it
<persia> neversfelde: Well, I am now :)
<neversfelde> cool
<ScottK> neversfelde: I don't think so.
<neversfelde> ScottK: is there a backport somewhere for karmic?
<ScottK> neversfelde: Not yet
<neversfelde> ScottK: k, I will not upgrade then :). Thanks.
<Lex79> Riddell: pkg-kde-tools? :)
<Lex79> seems not uploaded yet
<persia> neversfelde: So, I can't test this (no HW).  Also, there's a precompiled binary in the source, some files without licensing headers, manpage parse issues, no watch file.  Do you promise to get all that fixed if I upload?
 * persia isn't 100% sure the archive-admins will approve it, but they might, since one seemed to think it was OK already
<persia> neversfelde: Rejecting for now (for those reasons).  ping me if you can commit to a short-term fix.
<ScottK> precompiled binary is OK for Multiverse as long as it's distributable.
<persia> The precompiled binary isn't used, and if built, comes from the unlicensed source.
<persia> This is clearly a candidate for universe, and belongs there, but without someone promising to fix the issues, I'm not going to upload it.
<persia> Anyone else could if they liked :)
<KDesk> hi, can you remove the python2.5 dependency of python-kde4? I think it is not necesary and it installs python2.5.
<KDesk> in the KDE 4.4 packages from the backports PPA
<shtylman> what is going on with this mysql client package nonsense
<_Groo_> hi/2 all, anyone awake?
<_Groo_> im having a strange behaviour with latest round of kde updates in lucid
<_Groo_> for ex in kopete, when you open a chat window, all icons appear as the ? missing icon, but if you over the icon the icon shows up while the mouse is over it.. anyone else is having this behaviour?
<Lex79> ScottK: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amarok/2:2.2.2.90-0ubuntu1/+build/1511128
<ScottK> Lex79: Probably won't work until mysql gets fixed.
<Lex79> ok
<ScottK> al: Looks like the po files (and pot) made it to the import queue: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/quassel/+imports
<verbalshadow> has any one fixed the krita-kde4 depend on libkdcraw7 since libkdcraw8 is in the repo?
<Riddell> verbalshadow: nixternal will
 * Riddell wonders why he suddently has a screensaver in lucid
<apachelogger> Riddell: silly recommends maybe?
<Riddell> maybe
<apachelogger> persia: what is the binary blob in kfritz?
 * apachelogger notes that he does not have his deb-sourcecheck script around :S
<apachelogger> neversfelde: the problem with md5.c/h is not that KDE got its own implementation, the problem is that there are like 500 public md5.h and I dont quite understand why libfritz++ cant link against any of the associated libs
<ghostcube> guys i have a question... wth why is sun java taken out of lucid ?
<ghostcube> you want the users to change to other distros ?
<apachelogger> it is?
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> for one it is crap
<ghostcube> apachelogger: :| but the most java apps need it
<apachelogger> for another openjdk implements java just as well and does not require the user to agree to some weirdo agreement
<ghostcube> so you need to install manually ... can anyone sponsor an ppa build ?
<apachelogger> ghostcube: no, most java apps need a jvm
<apachelogger> and openjdk implements such a jvm
<ghostcube> not working with all ptogz so far
<apachelogger> sun-java is no more than an implementation of the java language
<ghostcube> *r
<ghostcube> hmm ok then i need to package my own java up
<ghostcube> :|
<ghostcube> bad decission thats all i have to say to this
<Riddell> you can't put sun java in a PPA, PPAs are for free software only
<ghostcube> nah Riddell on my machine i not so good to release my packages
<ghostcube> :)
<ghostcube> omg would kill thousands of machines
<ghostcube> but in ubuntu-de-offtopic are many claiming about open java not working with the apps they use
<coz_> I wonder if sun java will be available on other distributions?
<coz_> red hat is going open I believe
<ghostcube> opensuse i think will have it
<coz_> ghostcube,  oh boy   I have been with ubuntu since day one practically  and only because of sun java  I would hate to switch to suse
<ghostcube> :D
<coz_> :)
<apachelogger> ghostcube: maybe they should report that as bugs then?
<apachelogger> I dont think talking in some offtopic channel will prevent sun-java from getting the boot
<ghostcube> apachelogger: right so i ask why its taken out instead of discussing with them there
<ghostcube> :)
<apachelogger> because it is unfree software and to the knowledge of the people who care openjdk is working just as well as sun-java
<ghostcube> :| but this isnt true so far
<apachelogger> so go report bugs
<ghostcube> ok :)
<coz_> apachelogger,  openjdk is about in the same position as neaveau driver for nvidia
<coz_> it doesnt work
 * apachelogger does not give a butterfly about java and finds it offtopic in here
<coz_> ah sorry thought i was in offtopic
<apachelogger> from my point of view jvm can go into a corner and die a very painful death
<apachelogger> how that language ever became popular is a miracle to me
<ghostcube> apachelogger: heh i never sayed i love java :) but som eapps need this damn thingy
<Riddell> "Reason: unmaintained, superseded by OpenJDK in main" is the delete message
<al> ScottK: alright, thanks
<Riddell> debfx: yo
<Riddell> debfx: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~jr/firefox/firefox-3.6.head/+merge/19580
<debfx> Riddell: have the patches been approved?
<Riddell> debfx: yep :)
<debfx> nice :)
<Riddell> debfx: on condition that we help get them upstream, but there's a new firefox guy being hired by canonical next month so he should be able to help with that
<debfx> okay
<apachelogger> Riddell: I guess kfi mustn't install firefox-gnome-support anymore?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: was listening in on the kubuntu-devel ML a few weeks earlier about the kdm login theme,and was wondering if they changed it upstream or is it a kubuntu specific change?
<jussi01> hrm, my kmail freezes :(
<Riddell> apachelogger: will need to install kmozillahelper instead once its in
<apachelogger> Riddell: okdokii, just poke me or change it yourself once we are there :)
<jussi01> err, kmail in kontact that is, havent yet tested kmail
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: one more thing... how do i tarball a svn checkout? :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: kubuntu specific AFAIK, it did not make it into upstream before artwork freeze
<shadeslayer> okies...
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: svn export URL target, tar target, gzip -9 target, done
<apachelogger> something like that
<Riddell> the KDM theme is in trunk I believe
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ah thanks :D
<apachelogger> Riddell: I doubt it will stay the same until 4.5 though :)
<shadeslayer> yeah... :P
<jussi01> Ok, looks like nepomuk is having issues, here is the report for any interested? http://paste.ubuntu.com/378950/
<apachelogger> jussi01: looks more like a problem in the dep chain of akonadi
<apachelogger> jussi01: is this lucid?
<jussi01> apachelogger: right, so thoughts on fixes?  no, its karmic with 4.4
<apachelogger> interesting
<apachelogger> maybe a migration issue
<Riddell> 'Unknown/unsupported table type: innodb
<Riddell> '
<Riddell> that doesn't look good
<jussi01> mind, I did at one point test the virtuoso packages Riddell had going
<jussi01> is there a way I can delete the db and start again or so?
 * jussi01 doesnt really understand akonadi
<debfx> Riddell: I updated the kmozillahelper package on revu: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/kmozillahelper
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: um : http://pastebin.ca/1801357
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i think were missing a few options..
<Riddell> debfx: thanks
<jussi01> shadeslayer: you can look at the tar man page for the options: man tar
<jussi01> its a real good man page :)
<shadeslayer> jussi01: its also a huge man page...
<shadeslayer> :p
<jussi01> shadeslayer: yup, nothing like a good read in the morning :D
<shadeslayer> jussi01: lol... well sure why not.. man pages + Google...
<shadeslayer> better than a cup of coffee :D
<Riddell> jussi01: you could wipe out /home/jr/.local/share/akonadi/ if you were sure akonadi wasn't running, but that's not very elegant and I'm not sure it would solve mysql being unable to read innodb
<jussi01> Riddell: Ill have a look...
<shadeslayer> tar -cvzf worked for now :P
<jussi01> Riddell: it seems that worked
<Riddell> jussi01: hmm
<shadeslayer> hehe... its my lucky day... my isp just turned off the throttling... wooh
<jussi01> Riddell: on the first time I started it, I still got errors: http://paste.ubuntu.com/378960/ I closed, restarted and seems to work fine now.
<Riddell> wibble
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I said gizp -9, tar cvzf does not use maximum compression AFAIK :P
<jussi01> Riddell: wibble?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: hehe.. how much if a difference would it make
<apachelogger> a lot
<apachelogger> depending on the content of the tar
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: well its in KB's///
<apachelogger> so?
<shadeslayer> oh well...
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: so tar target.tar target_folder/ >
<shadeslayer> right?
<apachelogger> tar -cf target.tar target_folder && gzip -9 target.tar
<shadeslayer> ohk
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://pastebin.ca/1801375 << make error at line 18,should i be worried?
<apachelogger> no
<shadeslayer> ok..
<shadeslayer> login.ubuntu is just being stupid :P
<shadeslayer> W: choqok source: unknown-field-in-dsc original-maintainer
<shadeslayer> i know i should be concerened about that :P
<ScottK> dpm: I finally got a version of quassel uploaded that uses .po/.pot files.  I'd appreciate it if you could make it a priority for getting the templates imported: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/quassel/+imports
<dpm> ScottK, yeah, I saw it this morning, I've just approved it and given it a priority value to be shown amongst the other KDE templates -> https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+lang/ca/+index?start=150&batch=50
<dpm> ScottK, however
<dpm> IIRC the quassel guys are not using gettext and only produce the template in gettext format for the benefit of translators
<dpm> so having it it Launchpad will only offer the benefit of having a translation UI
<dpm> as if I'm not mistaken those translations will not be used at runtime because they are using qt for translations instead of gettext
<dpm> so the way the quassel people can benefit from that at the moment
<dpm> is by getting the translations done in Launchpad converted to qt format with the scripts they've got
<dpm> and committing them in the code
<neversfelde> persia: Upstream released three new kfritz versions in 2 days to make kfritz distributable for us, so I am pretty sure, that all these issues will be fixed soon.
<neversfelde> apachelogger: I will tell upstream about it, unfortunately this has to wait till tomorrow, because I am busy today with rela life :(
<Sput> dpm: please talk to al about that - in theory the .po are converted at build time (so yes, generating new language packs would mean someone has to rebuild them or run the appropriate scripts), in practice there might still be some issues in the conversion process
<Sput> al is going to look into that, to make it all work hopefully :)
<dpm> hey Sput, is al in #quassel? I'll join the channel
<Sput> dpm: yes he is (but he is also in here ;-))
<Sput> not sure if he's afk now
<dpm> ok, thanks Sput, I'll have a chat with him
<Sput> in any case he's the guy taking care of the translation stuff in quassel, and would really love to make it work properly (you've already been a big help, I think we've incorporated your patches)
<dpm> Sput, yeah, the patches were committed IIRC, thanks :)
<Riddell> hmm, how does kpackagekit do it's dist upgrade notification again?
<Riddell> dantti?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: apachelogger would know
<shadeslayer> Riddell: btw can you login to the kubuntu wiki?
<Riddell> /usr/share/PackageKit/pk-upgrade-distro.sh
<Riddell> hmm
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yes
<JontheEchidna> I think there was a patch for desktop environment detection that needed to go upstream
<markey> Riddell: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=103699
<markey> I'm having the same issues here with KMail
<markey> "Kmail GPG problem needs to be solved ... what did i do wrong?"
<markey> missing all sorts of deps
<markey> for doing PGP
<markey> now it wants some "chiasmus"
<Riddell> markey: did it work with KDE 4.3?
<markey> Riddell: figured it out, but it was rather complicated
<markey> Riddell: it's really KMail to blame
<markey> this was far easier with Thunderbird 3 :)
<markey> Mamarok was fighting with it for 10 minutes
<markey> very weird GUI
<markey> but not Kubuntu's fault :)
<markey> other than that, I find KMail really nice now
<markey> very fast
<Riddell> markey: you figured it out with 4.4?
<Mamarok> markey: no, I was not fighting with it, you were
<Mamarok> and the gpg usability in general is not really userfriendly, regardless of the email client you use
<markey> Riddell: 4.4, yes
<markey> Mamarok: with Thundebird it worked pretty quickly for me
<markey> far easier
<Riddell> markey: what needed doing?
<markey> Riddell: first, going to this "Crypo" page, and importing the key there, or something
<markey> Riddell: then, you also had to go to your account settings, and enable GPG there
<markey> but it only worked in this order
<Mamarok> markey: well, you said otherwise, I remember you having had problems for about half a day with the various Thuderbird versions and you didn't make it woithout help
<markey> Crypto*
<Mamarok> also, using a key with an email address which is *not* in the key is a serious security breach in Thunderbird
<markey> the error messages were basically cypto too ;)
<markey> hard to understand
<Mamarok> Riddell: he apparently didn't add that mail address to the key, but was able to use the key to sign the mail, now that is a serious security problem (talking about Thunderbird)
<Mamarok> markey: you should talk to the Thunderbird guys, that is very serious
<markey> Mamarok: I don't use TB any more, it's dog slow
<markey> eats all of my CPU
<markey> it started well, but then it got slower and slower
<markey> threading issues, or so
<Mamarok> still, what they did there is a disaster security wise, since that means you can sign any of your mails with a key without the mail address being in the key
<Mamarok> and that is definitely *not* OK
<markey> Jeremy was fighting with KMail too ;)
<markey> it's a bit complicated
<Riddell> hi dantti
<dantti> Riddell: hey :D IRC and IM programs don't like advanced routing :P
 * dantti has to find a way to fix this..
<Riddell> dantti: I want to test the distro upgrade feature in kpackagekit, how can I make it get called?
<dantti> Riddell: well when you open the update view in system settings it asks the backend if there are distro upgrades
<dantti> if there are it will show a click here that executes an script
<Riddell> dantti: so it shows in the kcontrol module?  does it also have an icon popup?
<Riddell> yes, I see the check in both SmartIcon/KpkDistroUpgrade.cpp: and Updater/KpkUpdate.cpp:
<dantti> Riddell: did you said something else? adv routing is excellent for web browsing but it sucks for other things :P
<Riddell> dantti: no that'll do for now, I need to setup a web server to pretend there's a distro upgrade available and test on that
<dantti> Riddell: i thinks it's easy to patch apt backend to emit a distro upgrade available?
<shadeslayer> hey anyone around?
<shadeslayer> http://imagebin.ca/view/U5V3RmWu.html << Problem signing up for a kubuntu wiki name :)
<Riddell> debfx: able to join us in #ubuntu-desktop ?
<debfx> Riddell: sure
<Riddell> debfx: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/m4ccdb375
<shtylman_> ScottK: is there a fix for this libmysqlclient16 package issue?
<Riddell> bug 522225
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 522225 in mysql-dfsg-5.1 "permissions incorrect on libmysqlclient16_7.0.9-1_amd64.deb" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/522225
<Riddell> fix released is a good sign
<shtylman_> yea
<shtylman_> I saw that
<shtylman_> hasn't taken hold yet I guess
<shadeslayer> Riddell: got a minute?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yo
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ok,i try to register for a kubuntu wiki account and i end up here with my timezone : http://imagebin.ca/view/U5V3RmWu.html : if i change the timezone @ launchpad to New york,everything runs smoothly
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I don't know I'm afraid, it's a job for canonical sysadmin, you can complain on #canonical-sysadmin or file a bug on their rt tracker rt@admin.canonical.com
<shadeslayer> Riddell: this happens with both wiki.ubuntu and wiki.kubuntu
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ok thats what i was looking for :)
<Riddell> make that rt@ubuntu.com
 * jussi01 sighs... how does one know which /dev a usb device is?
<jussi01> dmesg says:
<jussi01> [ 4722.773152] usb 2-4: USB disconnect, address 3
<jussi01> [ 4724.812546] usb 2-4: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 4
<jussi01> [ 4725.048792] usb 2-4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<shadeslayer> jussi01: um sudo fdisk -l ?
<jussi01> shadeslayer: its not a disk...
<Riddell> jussi01: it doesn't say anything else?
<jussi01> Riddell: no :(
<shadeslayer> jussi01: oh.. you meant its just a usb device
<shadeslayer> Riddell: any required info i should provide or just the general problem>
<Riddell> it may not have a /dev node, it probably appears somewhere in /sys though
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I think that screenshot and your description above would suffice
<jussi01> hrm.
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ok.. thanks :)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: apparently its a known bug : https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad-foundations/+bug/402994
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 402994 in moin-openid "UnknownTimeZone Error When Logging into Ubuntu wiki through launchpad" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<nixternal> oi oi
<nixternal> hrmm...installing lucid is impossible right now isn't it? alpha2 live cd doesn't even work, the latest live cds don't work, the alternates don't work...this is a bit ridiculous I would say...for 4+ days now none of the images work
<jussi01> have we got thes libs in karmic still? checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.3 and < 4.0) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!
<markey> apachelogger: "28 Followers"
<markey> I'll get you :p
<markey> this Jorge Castro dude has 150
<markey> but: some of the names look very made up
<markey> I think he created some fake accounts
<markey> foul play ;)
<markey> that said, anyone here using Buzz who I'm not following yet? :)
<markey> I can follow you, then you follow me back
<markey> (have to beat apachelogger)
<jjesse> you following me?
<markey> not sure
<markey> let me check
<jjesse> jjesse @ GMAIL dot Com
<markey> ok
<markey> "Practice Principle -- DLP at ITS Partners"
<markey> this one? :)
<markey> there are many Jonathan Jesse
<jjesse> yes thats me
<markey> aah ok
<markey> uhm
<markey> jjesse:
<markey> Caddell Condemns Union Thugs, White House - Blogs For Victory
<markey> More trouble in Democrat-land: Longtime Democratic strategist Pat Caddell on Wednesday blasted the Obama White House for creating “a world in which there is no dissent,” following his banishment from...
<markey> is that from you?
<jjesse> shared from my google reader probablly?
<markey> I guess
<markey> just checking if I got the right person ;)
<markey> away he goes
<markey> Riddell:
<markey> Jonathan Riddell
<markey> San Francisco, Ca
<markey> is that you?
<nixternal> wth, klining ubottu
<jussi01> nixternal: its being sorted :)
<nixternal> i just somehow installed lucid with the broken iso
<nixternal> don't ask me how, because it crashed at the end of installation, but i booted into lucid
<shtylman_> magic
<nixternal> that it was
<nixternal> issue with amarok packaging known I take it?
<nixternal> doing a dist-upgrade and it is removing amarok, holding back mysql
<nixternal> jeesh, people still crashing planes into buildings
<nixternal> in one of my favorite cities too
<JontheEchidna> whoa
<nixternal> wooo, windows machines getting attacked by a new botnet
<nixternal> "Massive Hack Attack Shows Major Flaws in Today's Cybersecurity"  <- if only they were using Linux, BSD, or even a Mac :)
<Tonio_> ouch......
<Tonio_> I noticed smoething *very* weird.... about kwin compositing performances...
<nixternal> Kneber botnet is taking out your windows users left and right today
<Tonio_> I noticed lots of my effects were nice, but not very smooth, about 10fps max...
<Tonio_> I changed from oxygen windeco to qtcurve, and everything is 3 times smoother and faster than before...
<Tm_T> Tonio_: which effects?
<nixternal> the default effects are fairly decent performing for me
<Tonio_> Tm_T: resizing for example
<nixternal> Tonio_: you aren't the only one to say qtcurve seems smoother than oxygen
<Tm_T> Tonio_: aaah, might be oxygen to blame, it is bit weird
<Tonio_> nixternal: it's like I changed my GPU :)
 * Tm_T sticks with good old B2
<Tonio_> hum...... considering the discussion we had the other day, I truelly understand why we have KDE
<Tonio_> but I trully know we should, imho, switch to qtcurve ;)
<neversfelde> persia: I am not sure, if I know the difference between a minus-sign and a hyphen?
<Tonio_> Tm_T: I just don't understand how can a windeco slow down the all compositing......
<Tm_T> Tonio_: qtcurve windeco or widget style?
<Tonio_> Tm_T: I changed the windeco
<Tm_T> roger
<nixternal> lets go old school, back to plastik
<Tonio_> and use the style for a long time
<Tm_T> nixternal: that's not very old (:
<Tonio_> Tm_T: it is the windeco which made an incredible difference
<Tonio_> like switching from an intel chip to an nvidia..... amazing
<nixternal> Tm_T: at least 10 years old
<Tm_T> Tonio_: yeah, oxygen does some funkyness to kwin
<nixternal> Tonio_: I have intel, and it totally rocks for me :)  old school intel at that
<Tonio_> Tm_T: hum.......... beeing stuck with oxygen sucks imho..... although I understand we want to be a pure kde distro and we are in good mood with upstream because of that
<nixternal> 950 I think
<Tonio_> nixternal: with ? oxygen windeco ?
<nixternal> Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=0&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 0
<persia> neversfelde: Heh.  They are different unicode code points.  The "hyphen", which for *roff is "\(hy" is typically used to link works, like sales-force.  The "minus-sign" is typically used in equations (2-1=1) or, due to the way ASCII and unicode work, as argument lists (e.g. `myprog --help`), and represented in *roff with "\-".
<nixternal> with oxygen
<JontheEchidna> yeah, no difference here between oxygen and qtcurve for me and my intel chip
<Tonio_> nixternal: well I'd say the problem is that I tested on several coputers and with oxygen it can be very smooth,but a lot of people do complain
<Tonio_> it looks to me than qtcurve is smooth in any case...
<Tonio_> I should blog about that :)
<nixternal> I will have to try qtcurve
<Tonio_> nixternal: it looks to me that qtcurve is never worse than oxygen
<Tonio_> nixternal: the opposite seems to me not true... just my two cents...
<Tonio_> nixternal: it would be nice to get several people to test this
<Tm_T> nixternal: ouch, there's still "Copyright (C) 1999" lines in kwin clients (themes), means there's plenty of styles in KDE that has been just made to run in KDE4, no rewrite or anything
<nixternal> or they have been updated without having the copyright bumped, which I doubt though
<Tonio_> I just re-tested on 3 computers, I can confirm again
<Tonio_> there's really a problem of performances with oxygen, globally speaking, and mostly with the windeco afaics
<Tonio_> moving everything to  qtcurve give a HUDGE improvement in kwin performances....
<Tonio_> I will report a bug about that
<JontheEchidna> I tested on an intel and an nvidia and saw no difference
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: because performances are good in your case I suspect
<neversfelde> persia: thanksy, I'll try to change this
<neversfelde> -y
<Tonio_> good driver
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: and that's fine
<Tonio_> I see no differences on computers which are very smooth also with oxygen
<nixternal> I am with JontheEchidna on this one, I just tried it and no difference...I minimized/maximized and they were both quick
<Tonio_> but there are chips with performances problems
<Tonio_> nixternal: as I said, it may depend on the driver also
<nixternal> I would figure intel to have a performance issue, but it has been good to me thus far
<Tonio_> nixternal: I would like to get people who experience problems with some chips a feedback
<nixternal> and it isn't like I am using a high powered machine...this laptop is a centrino duo 64bit install, 2gb ram, and gma965 chipset
<Tonio_> nixternal: my driver is know to be poor performances when it comes to compoziting
<Tonio_> nixternal: and it's a 4500HD
<nixternal> that's ati right?
<Tonio_> nope, intel
<nixternal> oh
<nixternal> shows you how much I know about graphics these days
<Tonio_> theorically very good, but the driver is known for bad linux performances
<JontheEchidna> Oxygen utilizes compositing for rounded edges, iirc
<Tonio_> a gma965 will perform better
<nixternal> talk about bad performance, my interview today was a bad performance by me...I knew the answers and everything, but I think I was a bit to over confident, and it bit me in the ass...simple python questions and I couldn't get the words out correctly
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: yeah there might be a few things in oxygen that don't impact people with good chips, but that may cause problems of your chipset sucks at some point with compositing
<nixternal> it was a train wreck from the start
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: that might be why...
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: therefore could be considered as a driver issue
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: anyway since this chipset is pretty much the new intel standard on modern laptops, it would be nice to blog about the qtcurve workarround to get decent compoziting performances...
<nixternal> http://5z8.info/bombbuilding_s6s0_trojan <- interesting
<persia> A URL like that just screams "Don't click here!".  Consider adjusting to http://tinyu.rl/fuzzy-bunnies or similar to get more hits.
<nixternal> persia: did you click it though? shady url shortening service :)
<nixternal> it goes to kubuntu.org
 * persia sets up a jail to view that content
<persia> nixternal: Hrm.  That's boring.  A URL like that should at least be acting as a transparent proxy with keylogging or the like.
<nixternal> hehe
<jussi01> nixternal: rock on with the fedora?
<jussi01> :D
 * daskreech gets dressed up in Fedora
<jjesse> hrmm plasam-desktop and xorg are taking up 30% of my processor right now, anything to look at?
<daskreech> Is there a rekonq 0.4 beta ppa anywhere ?
<MelisU> daskreech: I only found one for lui#ci###
<daskreech> MelisU: I think I saw that as well. Not Sure if I'm jumping to lucid
<daskreech> well actually be using Fedora throughout the whole Lynx cycle :(
<MelisU> the .deb works in karmic .. but for updating it has to be removed
<daskreech> Ah
<daskreech> hmm
<daskreech> ok
<daskreech> I'll try that
<MelisU> eh, it works in karmic with 4.4 installed
<daskreech> Yeah that would describe me :)
<MelisU> daskreech: it needs a dpkp --force-depends though
<daskreech> https://launchpad.net/~yoann-laissus/+archive/rekonq-ppa
<daskreech> https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/kde-extra Cool :)
<MelisU> daskreech: cool, those are new. thx
<ScottK> shtylman: Not that I know of yet.
<ScottK> al: I got this error on the import of the German PO file: http://paste.debian.net/60423/ - Would you please look into it?
<al> ScottK: only the german one?
<ScottK> al: Yes.  Only the German one.
<al> interesting
<ScottK> al: I've now gone through the rest of my inbox.  I also don't have confirmation the others were accepted.
<al> yea, i can confirm it's the only file with duplicate msgids
<claydoh>  /msg NickServ identify 98windstar
<seele> ouch
<claydoh> wtf
<claydoh> oh well
<claydoh> never use a strange irc client ar werk again
<jjesse> i've done that several times
<Riddell> ssh claydoh@cpe-67-251-50-177.maine.res.rr.com
<jjesse> haha
<claydoh> lol
<claydoh> sorry no pr0n there
<nixternal> looks like claydoh drives and old mini van
<kwwii> Riddell: just so everyone knows, here is your photo ;) http://www.flickr.com/photos/kwwii/4369048452/sizes/o/in/photostream/
<shtylman_> haha
<kwwii> I just noticed that you're actually wearing shoes now...getting soft, eh? :P
<kwwii> shtylman_: killer work on kdm, btw
<kwwii> you did do that, right?
<Riddell> my sandles fell apart, I'm too stingy to buy a new pair
<neversfelde> I still have a basic ksplash on both screens, but that may be related to my upgrade from ninjas
<kwwii> Riddell: yes!, that is what I expected to hear ;)
<neversfelde> shtylman_: I saw you mentioned the problem here before, is it already fixed?
<Riddell> I think this is the magazine that photo was for, but the contents doesn't list me http://www.ubuntu-user.com/Magazine/Archive/2010/4
<kwwii> Riddell: honestly, that's a decent pic of you
<shtylman_> kwwii: yea... thanks :) mostly just combined artwork that was out there
<shtylman_> neversfelde: ?
<Riddell> kwwii: of course it is, are there any bad pics of me?
<kwwii> Riddell: erm, let's not go there
<neversfelde> shtylman_: kdm is on the left side and a blank rectangle is on the other screen
<Riddell> kwwii: if you see ubuntu user in a newsagent do flick through and let me know if I'm in it, I want to know if I'll be famous and have all the girls after me or not
<kwwii> Riddell: I'm getting a copy from Iain..he noticed another pic I took in the latest issue
<neversfelde> shtylman_: afair you said something abou background=true that is wrong
<kwwii> Riddell: is it in the Ubuntu User sold in the UK?
<Riddell> kwwii: dunno, don't think I've ever seen it
<kwwii> I just got home late last night...going back on Monday
<Riddell> the showbiz lifestyle of an artist
<shtylman_> neversfelde: yep... that was fixed
<neversfelde> shtylman_: k, so it was not updated here
<shtylman_> at least from what I know
<neversfelde> persia: I uploaded a new version of kfritz. Upstream fixed most of the issues (without even waiting for my complaints^^). I know feature freeze is in effect, but it would be great, if you could review again, I will try to get an exception, once the package is ok.
<persia> neversfelde: OK.
<neversfelde> thanks
<persia> You replaced *all* '-' in the manpage with "\(hy" ?
<neversfelde> persia: mhh, no, I replaced some - with a longer -
<persia> Does searching for arguments in a terminal with man & less work?
<persia> (this being the entire reason for my comment, which was apparently insufficiently clear)
<neversfelde> persia: I will have another look at it, but I am a bit confused about this problem, because I created the manpage with kdemangen like I did a few times before. Seems that I did not understand where the problem is.
<persia> I think the bug is in kdemangen.
<neversfelde> yes
<persia> So, the issue is that by default, the processors will pick the unicode character for hyphen rather than the unicode character for minus-sign.
<persia> But when we search with text tools (most importantly less when running man in a terminal) we end up searching for minus sign.
<persia> Since this doesn't match, the user can't type "/--help\n" in less and expect to find the help argument.
<neversfelde> so 8-utf should be 8\(hyutf ?
<persia> If one uses \-, it gets a real minus sign.  For completeness, in case the processor changes, using \(hy gets a real hyphen.
<persia> Well, utf\(hy8
<persia> And \-\-help
<Riddell> hi sgh
<sgh> Riddell: hi
<Riddell> sgh: so to add a patch to our packaging you need to checkout our packaging from bzr, add the patch, add it to the series file so it gets applied and add a changelog, then put your bzr branch somewhere so we can commit
<Riddell> sgh: bzr branch lp:~kubuntu-members/kdelibs/ubuntu
<neversfelde> persia: puh, I am still confused, will have a look at it tomorrow again
<sgh> Riddell: meaning that you will merge the branch I'm creating ?
<Riddell> yes
<persia> neversfelde: I haven't reviewed it yet: you might have gotten it right :)  Anyway, catch me when you have some time, and I'm happy to talk about it in detail.  Maybe we can get kdemangen fixed :)
<sgh> Riddell: What do I need to put my branch "somewhere" ?
<neversfelde> persia: yes, would be a nice side effect :)
<Riddell> sgh: you'll need to have an ssh key registered in launchpad
<sgh> Riddell: ok
<Riddell> then  bzr push lp:~<launchpad-username>/kdelibs/<branchname>
<sgh> Riddell: ubuntu/debian/patches right ?
<Riddell> sgh: yes put the patch in there following the nameing scheme, kubuntu_<number>_<description>.diff
<sgh> Riddell: ok
<Riddell> sgh: bzr add  the patch file
<Riddell> add it to the debian/patches/series file
<Riddell> in debian/ run dch -i  and add a changelog with the patch name and description and upstream bug URL
<Riddell> bzr diff   to check   bzr commit  to commit locally   bzr push  as above to send to launchpad
<sgh> Riddell: ok ... and how do I tell you guys what I have done ?
<Riddell> sgh: you can file a merge request in launchpad on the branch you want to merge to.  or you can just tell us on irc
<neversfelde> Riddell: talking about patches reminded me about https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kdepim/ubuntu
<neversfelde> I think this patched version still is not uploaded, but upstream suggested to add this patch
<sgh> Riddell: I have trouble registering a ssh-key. Actually doing anything else than modifying name and email. Where do I do that ?
<Riddell> sgh: https://launchpad.net/~<lp-username>/+editsshkeys
<sgh> Riddell: thanks
<sgh> Riddell: how do I test I the patch applies correctly ?
<sgh> Riddell: test if the patch applies
<Riddell> you need to download the source package, put the packaging into it and run debuild to start the compilation
<Riddell> you can do that with installing bzr-buildpackage  and running bzr db do
<Riddell> then run debuild  and control-c to kill it once the patches have been applied
#kubuntu-devel 2010-02-19
<sgh> Riddell: what should cwd be when doing that ?
<Riddell> inside ubuntu/
<sgh> Riddell: ok ... ehm .... I forgot the changelog should I just add a description to the currectly unreleased version ?
<Riddell> sgh: it the top entry in changelog is UNRELEASED then yes add it to that, running dch will help get the template right
<sgh> Riddell: ok ....
<sgh> Riddell: " bzr db do" ... that was not what you mens was it ?
<Riddell> bzr bd do  maybe
<sgh> Riddell: ok
<Riddell> bd being builddeb from bzr-buildpackage
<sgh> Riddell: it's allmost black magic :)
<Riddell> that'll download the source and start a new shell with the packaging copied in
<Riddell> you can do that manually as well of course
<sgh> Riddell: So bzr reports "No push location". How do I set it up ?
<Riddell> bzr push lp:~<launchpad-username>/kdelibs/<branchname>
<sgh> Riddell:  ok
<sgh> Riddell: I guess it worked .... lp:~sgh/kdelibs/khtml_scroll_fix
<Riddell> neversfelde: looks good, uploading
<neversfelde> Riddell: thanks, it is already in the karmic packages
<Riddell> sgh: lovely, uploading
<Riddell> sgh: next step is the karmic backports package if you think it's important to have it there
<sgh> Riddell: excellent. Thans for helping me out.
<sgh> Riddell: That will be tomorrow. Its 01:20 here.
<Riddell> fair enough. now you're a kubuntu packaging ninjas, welcome along :)
<Riddell> sgh: what's your e-mail address?  you didn't put that in the changlog
<sgh> Riddell: thank you. Oh yeah .... <sgh@sgh.dk>
<sgh> Riddell: sorry about that.
<sgh> Riddell: talk to later.....
<neversfelde> Mamarok: recently there were some complaints in our forum about video, flickr and wikipedia widgets not working with 2.2.2 and 2.3. Is it a known problem, I cannot reproduce it here with Lucid?
<neversfelde> probably a Karmic only problem
<Riddell> sgh: uploaded, thanks for your contribution
<neversfelde> mhh, the colibri package does not work for me
<neversfelde> Lex79: how do I enanle it?
<Lex79> system settings
<neversfelde> Lex79: the kcm module only allows me to select the place where it is shown?
<Lex79> yes
<Lex79> you have to disable plasma notification
<Lex79> read the readme in the package
<neversfelde> strange
<neversfelde> Lex79: thanks, it works now
<Riddell> did colibri work around the clashing dbus service file?
<maco2> did adding widgets to the desktop change in 4.4?
<maco2> i right click, hit "add widget" and get a flash of outline like a wide short box is going to appear at the bottom of the screen, then it disappears. used to be a tall narrow box in center of the screen...
<Riddell> yes it's a new plasma-ified dialogue
<Riddell> but it shouldn't disappear
<maco2> oh now i just do not understand this
<maco2> i clicked the cashew and hit "new activity" and it changed my wallpaper and deleted my widgets
<maco2> so i tried zoomng out to see if i could get back to my old "activity"
<maco2> but i cant find my old desktop anywhere in the list :(
<maco2> Riddell: ah well then i know whats happening there. my wm isnt floating the new plasma thingy. can you give me an xprop dump for it?
<maco2> (i assume the disappearance is because my mouse isnt on top of where its appearing)
<Riddell> xprop dump?
<maco2> type "xprop" and click on the plasmoid?
<Riddell> no because if I click away from the window then it disappears
<maco2> bah
<Riddell> oh I could run sleep first
<Riddell> maco2: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/m342e45a7
<maco2> its apparently not Plasma-desktop or Plasma for its wm_class
<maco2> oh boo it is! and it still isnt floating :(
<maco2> oh hmm or maybe it is floating...and thats why its at the bottom...
<maco2> well anyway how do i find my old activity?
<maco2> oooh found it
<maco2> lots of scrolling. apparnetly i have ~20 activities for some reason *shrug*
<maco2> i dont quite understand this desktop, after a year of using it
<Riddell> nobody understands the activities thing, we were trying to work it out at the release party before you arrived
<maco2> that makes me feel a little less stupid
<maco2> oh yay found a decent enough workaround for the widgets thing. use the panel's "add widget" as that opens just fine, then just drag what i want to the desktop
<Mamarok> neversfelde: not AFAIK, those work here in Karmic
<yuriy> is lucid terribly unstable for anyone else?
<yuriy> i have apps crashing left and right, but it's likely my hardware
<vorian> 0.
<jjesse> question just updated my karmic install today and postfix wants to install along w/ a bunch of other files???
<jjesse> like cvs
<jjesse> wow i think its google chrome doing it
<jjesse> yum
<ryanakca> Could someone ack bug 524189 please?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 524189 in bangarang "Please sync bangarang 1.0.1-1 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/524189
<jjesse> i know this is not a support channel has anyone gotten a usb headset mic to work w/ 9.10?
<nixternal> jjesse: I have a logitech that works. I used it a couple of weeks ago with Riddell and maco for an interview
<nixternal> i just plug it in, and it works
<jjesse> hrmm doesn't for me
<jjesse> i have a logictech headset, can't get the USB or regular plugs to record
<ryanakca> headset fried?
<jjesse> brand new
<jjesse> bought it saturday
<jjesse> i hear sound
<jjesse> hrmm works in skype
<jjesse> gotta figure other thngs out
<verbalshadow> nixternal: have you had a chance to fix krita-kde4 depend on libdcraw7 (libdcraw8 is in the repo)?
<shtylman> so...somehow my dist-upgrade in lucid is all f'ed up
<shtylman> wants to uninstall all the kde packages
<shtylman> so I think someone messed up the dependencies for libplasma3 ... or changes havn't propigated to the archive.ubuntu yet?
<nixternal> verbalshadow: yes it is fixed, but I haven't uploaded yet...still massaging koffice into shape...not important to upload it so quick
 * nixternal goes to bed
<nixternal> g'nite
<markey> apachelogger: "37 Followers"
<markey> I will get you :P
<markey> might have to create some fake accounts
<markey> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/amarok-2.3-beta
<markey> yay
<markey> Riddell: big thanks :)
<Riddell> markey: oh sorry, thought you knew about that when it was published
<markey> it's fine, just saw it :)
<markey> spreading the good news now
<Riddell> shtylman: installer is broken in new and interesting ways today
<Riddell> shtylman: the pages appear out of order, disk partitioning is after the summary page
<markey> Riddell: I think this could maybe be a packaging issue: I was missing the package "kleopatra", although Kontact is installed
<markey> so I couldn't use any certificates
<markey> installing it manually fixed this
<markey> Mamarok gave me the tip to install it
<markey> then it worked fine
<Mamarok> I have this installed since ever, I think I even manually installed it with gpg 1.9.x some very long time ago
<Mamarok> but it definitely should be a dependency for kde-pim IMHO
<Riddell> shtylman: maybe what I'm seeing is bug 523648
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 523648 in ubiquity "install.py crashed with AssertionError in __init__() [regression from 2.1.20]" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/523648
<Riddell> markey: I think there's some reason why we can't
<Riddell> dirmngr or gpgsm can't be put into main
<Riddell> don't remember why
<markey> ah
<markey> Riddell: problem is, the error message from KMail doesn't really give any clue
<markey> it just says: "Couldn't start certificate manager."
<markey> that's all
<Mamarok> it should "say couldn't start Certificate Manager Kleopatra" which might give a hint
<Mamarok> since knowbody knows what Kleopatra is :)
<markey> I had no clue what that is, tbh
<Tm_T> it's gpg-frontend
<Tm_T> or backend, or both
<Mamarok> Tm_T: ye, I know since ages, but somebody who never used gpg can't know that
<Mamarok> and doesn't know what s/he needs to install to have gpg work in kde-pim
<Tm_T> true
<Mamarok> also, why on earth can't gpgsm not be in main? gpg is pretty much the freest GNU software I know
<Mamarok> -not
<Riddell> Mamarok: it's security software so people are paranoid about it.  I seem to remember upstream had it labelled as beta
<Mamarok> oh my...
<Mamarok> it is beta since 10 years already, why don't they change that once and for all?
<Mamarok> and push gpg to 2.0 and all other tools to final, that is complete nonsense
<Mamarok> it even is 2.0.12, so what is beta about that?
<Mamarok> there really is a complete flaw in that logic
<Mamarok> the probably most stable software on earth not in main...
<Riddell> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/MainInclusionReportGnupg2  seems my memory is wrong there
<Riddell> "will be approved after suid-root is dropped. "
<Mamarok> riight...
<Mamarok> Riddell: I will talk to Werner Koch, that is just completely stupid and paranoid
<Mamarok> I bet nobody ever bothered talking to the gpg devs...
<Riddell> I remember that we did actually
<Riddell> maybe it was dirmngr which was the problem rather then gnupg2
<Mamarok> hm
<Mamarok> it just makes no sense since it is a main hindrance for a flawless kde-pim experience
 * Mamarok goes to move some wheels up-upstream
<neversfelde> shadeslayer: I saw you created choqok packages
<neversfelde> to prevent double work, I create snapshot packages for some time now in my ppa
<shadeslayer> neversfelde: yeah i know... i just offer them as well :P
<shadeslayer> neversfelde: if you can help me with another package itll be great... its a native package though
<neversfelde> shadeslayer: ok, but why do you use 45 and +lucid? I think it confuses our users, if they cannot upgrade properly to the official packages in the archive.
<shadeslayer> neversfelde: um well thats how i was taught to name them...
<shadeslayer> i thought it was : 0.9.45+svn(date)-0ubuntu1+(distro_version)~ppaN
<shadeslayer> or using ~karmic~ppaN
<shadeslayer> neversfelde: well can you tell me what the correct version should be according to you?
<neversfelde> shadeslayer: 0.9.4+git20100218-0ubuntu1~ppa1 for lucid and ~karmic1~ppa1 for karmic
<shadeslayer> neversfelde: so the instead of 45 just 4?
<shadeslayer> and no +lucid..
<neversfelde> shadeslayer: I would do so, anyway it is your ppa and you can do what you want :)
<shadeslayer> neversfelde: hehe.. well apachelogger told me that was the correct way..
<shadeslayer> ill have a look at the wiki too
<neversfelde> shadeslayer: afaik there was no releases 0.9.45 ?
<neversfelde> -s
<shadeslayer> neversfelde: um nope
<shadeslayer> oh... so we take the last release and add the +svn or git
<shadeslayer> i thought i had to take the current version number... sorry for that :)
<neversfelde> shadeslayer: http://packages.debian.org/sid/choqok
<shadeslayer> neversfelde: ok one more thing.. theres a native ubuntu package,how do i find its build depends?
<neversfelde> shadeslayer: I am not sure I understand is this a already existing package?
<shadeslayer> neversfelde: nope
<shadeslayer> thats why i said its a native package..
<shadeslayer> um wait
<neversfelde> a native "ubuntu" package :)
<neversfelde> shadeslayer: have a look at the readme files and test in pbuilder :)
<shadeslayer> neversfelde: a native package is something already in ubuntu?
<shadeslayer> neversfelde: well the thing is ive installed kde-devel,so i have almost all the dev files :P
<neversfelde> shadeslayer: use pbuilder
<shadeslayer> neversfelde: ok and itll tell me which files i need?
<shadeslayer> cool...
<neversfelde> shadeslayer: well, the build will fail, if a dependency isn't there
<neversfelde> apt-cache show pbuilder will tell you more
<shadeslayer> neversfelde: i dont have to do anything to set up pbuilder right?
<neversfelde> shadeslayer: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto
<ryanakca> nixternal: Morning, how's the feature tour comming?
<shadeslayer> any idea who redesigned kubuntu.org?
<neversfelde> yes :)
<shadeslayer> who>
<shadeslayer> neversfelde: btw should i do : sudo pbuilder create : in a seprate directory?
<neversfelde> shadeslayer: /away
<neversfelde> arg
<neversfelde> sorry
<neversfelde> shadeslayer: I don't think so, depends on your pbuilderrc I think
<neversfelde> now away :)
<shadeslayer> ok
<Riddell> all hugs to ryanakca for the new kubuntu.org!
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: New kubuntu.org, hugs to Ryan | Feature Freeze, fix bugs | Kubuntu has the Doctor on the brain | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo
<Mamarok> yep, nice website :)
<Riddell> still missing screenshots but we'll get there
<shadeslayer> Riddell: the icons are too big :)
<shadeslayer> Get Kubuntu,Find Help,Contribute
<shadeslayer> could have been a wee bit smaller
<Riddell> they're ment to be big
<shadeslayer> hmm... well and the background too
<shadeslayer> we need something better.... like kde.org has this awesome background
<Riddell> ofir is working on shiny new artwork
<neversfelde> ryanakca: the footer is looking a bit strange http://imagebin.ca/view/BxddKs.html
<shadeslayer> neversfelde: fine in chromium
<neversfelde> firefox here
<shadeslayer> neversfelde: http://imagebin.ca/view/7FpioK8A.html
<shadeslayer> hmm : http://pastebin.ca/1802579
<Riddell> not a very useful error message
<shadeslayer> Riddell: hmm well im just asking if theres anything wrong... if i should be concerned...
<Riddell> something is wrong, I honestly don't know what
<shadeslayer> Riddell: i still cant figure out what exactly pbuilder is
<shadeslayer> i just know it will build my package
<Riddell> shadeslayer: it's for building your packages in a clean environment, it's a final step before uploading to ensure all the build-deps are correct
<shadeslayer> Riddell: hmm and it requires just the dsc file?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: how big is the download after runnint pbuilder create
<Riddell> dunno
<jussi01> Riddell: apachelogger: remind me what the issue was with the updates that killed x and you had to reboot. if you remember. (about <1 week ago)
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> Riddell: not even a approximate idea?
<shadeslayer> well i think its pretty big...
<Riddell> shadeslayer: big
<Riddell> jussi01: KDM script updated?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: lol... :)
<jussi01> Riddell: do you remember more specific?
 * shadeslayer goes and plays World of Goo
<neversfelde> mhh, where are the move/copy options in amarok 2.3?
<kjeldahl> Anybody know if there's a proper pulseaudio mixer in latest Kubuntu alpha, or is pavucontrol still the best option?
 * Mamarok resisted the urge to buy that game... but it is hard :(
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: its pretty amazing :)
<shadeslayer> and addictive :P
<shadeslayer> and the best thing is..... it runs on kubuntu!
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: which is why I didn't buy it, I am now a Palalepi addict, and some other games already
<shadeslayer> hehe :)
<seele> did someone package the touchpad kcm for karmic? i thought i remember someone working on that
<shadeslayer> btw if some stuff fails to download with pbuilder create,i can download that later right?
<shadeslayer> like : W: Couldn't download package libc6
<Riddell> seele: there's an old version in https://edge.launchpad.net/~dominik-stadler/+archive/ppa
<shtylman> Riddell: this is certainly not good
<shtylman> and it isn't just affecting the kubuntu side?
<shtylman> seems to be all installers
<shtylman> ryanakca: does new kubuntu render correctly for you in chromium?
<shadeslayer> shtylman: it does here
<shadeslayer> btw i think we need a CFI for kubuntu :P
<shadeslayer> i mean KCI :P
<shadeslayer> Kubuntu Chromium Installer.... lol :D
<shtylman> hahah
<shadeslayer> or something like Choose between : 1)Chromium 2)FF 3)Both
<kjeldahl> I've got dual screens. I set it up using System Settings. But KDE never remembers. Have to do it every time after login. Any ideas?
<shadeslayer> shtylman: http://imagebin.ca/view/7FpioK8A.html
<Riddell> seele: http://people.canonical.com/~jriddell/tmp/kcm-touchpad_0.3.1-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<shadeslayer> kjeldahl: support in #kubuntu
<kjeldahl> sry
<seele> Riddell: thanks
<shtylman> shadeslayer: ?
<shadeslayer> shtylman: eh?
<shtylman> shadeslayer: that image you sent...
<shadeslayer> shtylman: oh thats a screenshot of kubuntu footer with chromium
<shadeslayer> shtylman: ill give you the whole screenshot
<Riddell> you want ryanakca for that
<shadeslayer> shtylman: http://imagebin.ca/view/Rv0oJU.html
<Riddell> really, you want ryanakca
<seele> wow this touchpad interface is super confusing
<shtylman> Riddell: is this site short term? wasn't there some other mockup I saw?
<seele> i can't figure out how to get one of the options enabled
<shtylman> Riddell: he knows...he was just showing me that it rendered on chromium (I think)
<seele> how do i get "Disable touchpad when typing" option enabled so i can click it? or is it broken?
<Riddell> shtylman: it was ment to be done for karmic release but that never happened
<shadeslayer> seele: i use touchfreeze
<shadeslayer> for that kind of thing
<Riddell> shtylman: chap callec ofir is working on a new design
<seele> shadeslayer: well.. i'm trying to review the kcm
<shadeslayer> grr.... pbuilder create failed...
<shtylman> Riddell: cool... will that be for lucid+10 :p
<Riddell> seele: kcm touchpad seems to just crash here :(
<seele> Riddell: well i guess all but one working option is better than no working options
<shadeslayer> hehe... i dont even have kcm touchpad :P
<shadeslayer> any svn co or tarballs>
<seele> shadeslayer: [08:41:21] <Riddell> seele: http://people.canonical.com/~jriddell/tmp/kcm-touchpad_0.3.1-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<Riddell> seele: all the code for that SmartModeEnableCB tickbox is disabled
<Riddell> so at the least we should hide it from the UI
<seele> Riddell: any comments? otherwise i'll assume it will be hidden
<seele> ok
<Riddell> can't see any comment
<shadeslayer> seele: 64 bit :)
<seele> shadeslayer: ah well.. don't be so difficult!
<shadeslayer> ill just download the git repo
<shadeslayer> aargh : http://pastebin.ca/1802649
<MelisU> hmmm, on the new Kubuntu.org website KDE is still K Desktop Enviroment ... that is not politically correct anymore :)
<Riddell> good point
<Riddell> MelisU: updated
<MelisU> Riddell: You are the best! (Everybody knows that, but it needs to be said every so often ;)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: where is the module loacted after installation>
<Riddell> same place as all the kcontrol modules
<shadeslayer> system settings
<shadeslayer> cant find it
<shadeslayer> finally
<shadeslayer> lol....everything greyed out :P
<Riddell> shtylman: so have the buttons at the bottom been changed around?
 * Riddell removes soprano-backend-sesame from archive
<Riddell> shtylman: did your libplasma3 issue go away?
<shadeslayer> argh... pbuilder failed again
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://pastebin.ca/1802675
<shadeslayer> do i need another mirror?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: try a plain chroot:  debootstrap lucid lucid
<shadeslayer> Riddell: just that command?
<Riddell> yes
<shadeslayer> (i have a karmic machine)
<Riddell> s/lucid/karmic/ if you want to build on karmic
<shadeslayer> ok
<Riddell> how is update working in kpackagekit for lucid users?  seems to be giving me silly errors about packages not being upgraded versions
<Riddell> shtylman: have you thought about the netbook installer slideshow at all?
<Tonio_> agateau: I don't know it you are aware of it but check kde bug 226434
<ubottu> KDE bug 226434 in general "Knotes crash on close" [Crash,Resolved: downstream] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=226434
<Tonio_> agateau: and "hi" :)
<agateau> Tonio_: "hi" and fixed :)
<Tonio_> agateau: so I just have to wait then
<Tonio_> agateau: anything to upload to get it fixed ?
<Tonio_> agateau: cause I can still reproduce here :)
<agateau> Tonio_: you need libindicate-qt 0.2.2
<agateau> err
<agateau> libdbusmenu-qt 0.2.2
<Tonio_> agateau: okay looks like it's not available in the repos yet :)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: W: Failure trying to run: chroot /home/shadeslayer/pbuilder/karmic dpkg --force-overwrite --force-confold --skip-same-version --install
<shadeslayer> wow... i tried 4 times already :P
<shadeslayer> apparently some pacakages are missing... :P
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ok after that command i use pbuilder as normal?
<shadeslayer> or some else needs to be done?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: then you copy the packaging into the chroot and use   sudo chroot <chroot-directory>  to enter the chroot
<Riddell> then build as normal
<shadeslayer> Riddell: hmm.. and for updating the chroot?
<Riddell> apt-get update  or rm -r and build fresh
<shadeslayer> Riddell: gah... cant build fresh :P
<shadeslayer> Riddell: i have to copy the whole source into the folder right?
<Riddell> yes
<shadeslayer> hmm... and then use pbuilder with the .dsc files.... got it,thanks :)
<Riddell> no need for pbuilder
<Riddell> pbuilder is just an automated way of making a chroot like this
<shadeslayer> oh.. then how do i build the .deb in the chroot?
<shadeslayer> debuild?
<maco2> ooh pretty new website
<jjesse> yeah nice job ryanakca
<shadeslayer> jjesse: maco2 we still need good artwork in the background :)
<yuriy_work> lol my bosses are complaining about icons splattered all over their screens and wish they were organized into nice "panes" like in win 3.1
<shtylman_> haha
<Riddell> agateau: took me a second to work out what KSNI is, you know it's a bad API when you have to make it into an acronym
<agateau> Riddell: sorry for that :)
<agateau> I usually write it fully once before abbreviating it, did I miss it this time?
<yuriy_work> shtylman_: i've been meaning to play around more with plasma on windows to see if maybe it'd suit their needs, but i feel like the integration with windows is not that great
<shtylman_> yea
<agateau> yuriy_work: I think you can still start the old 3.1 UI
<shtylman_> that doesn't surprise me
<agateau> yuriy_work: it's named progman or something
<yuriy_work> agateau: in XP? that'd be a neat trick, i'll have to try
<agateau> yuriy_work: yes in XP
<yuriy_work> but really it just makes me think wow folderview really wasn't a solution looking for a problem
<yuriy_work> or, better even, that it's actually a pattern people want
<agateau> indeed
<agateau> keep the icon trash in a box!
<JontheEchidna> could a core-dev sponsor the merge in bug 514110 please? (apply the patch to the debian libssh)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 514110 in libssh "doesn't support AES CTR modes" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/514110
 * Riddell in release team meeting currently, can do after
<JontheEchidna> neat, thanks
<dantti> Riddell: aptcc copyright file is wrong :P btw was you that pointed out a bug in package descriptions, I have just got it right now... but i can't find the bug page...
<Riddell> I don't remember that
<dantti> JontheEchidna: was you that said bzr description had wrong output in aptcc?
<Tm_T> Riddell: http://nakkel.pp.fi/kubuntu-org1.jpg
<apachelogger> markey: I did not know we were competing :P
<apachelogger> I would have invested more energy :D
<Riddell> Tm_T: dood, you broke our website
<apachelogger> Riddell: re kpk updated magic ... the apt backend does it, it invokes the regular upgrade checking stuffs and then just upstreams the information to the UI or something
<apachelogger> Riddell: then the UI calls the upgrade script you mentioned to invoke the actual upgrade process
<Riddell> apachelogger: yes I see it, but 1) never believe upgrade checking until you've seen it with your own eyes  2) I don't know if it takes into account LTS  3) the upgrade script needs fixing for Kubuntu
<Tm_T> Riddell: that's how Konqueror renders it (:)
<Riddell> dantti: UDS in May in Belgium by the way if you fancy coming
<Riddell> Tm_T: not here it isn't
<Tm_T> Riddell: with khtml, that is
<Riddell> mm, I am in webkit
<Tm_T> ye
<Riddell> seems fine in khtml too
<Tm_T> weird
<Riddell> rather
<Tm_T> friends Karmic 4.4 (that screenshot) an my trunk build both fails similarly
<Riddell> anyone able to verify?
<dantti> Riddell: I'm a bit far from Belgium ...
<shtylman_> Riddell: I had same rendering problem at home
<Tm_T> Riddell: can you try khtml without cache?
<shtylman_> mine was in chromium
<Riddell> dantti: there will be sponsorship available
<Riddell> shtylman_: aye well, if you use obscure browsers... :)
<Riddell> Tm_T: still fine without cache
 * shadeslayer finds out that rekonq just broke :(
<Tm_T> Riddell: as it looks fine for me _after_ viewing it with webkit (:)
 * Riddell pokes shtylman_ for an answer on the button swapping question
<dantti> Riddell: right, how do we get that, oh I now it's harder to go with my 2 kids and wife :P but maybe...
<Riddell> shtylman_: looks fine in chromium too (version in lucid)
<Riddell> dantti: wait for the announcement
<Riddell> which usually comes via jono's blog for some reason
<dantti> k, thanks
<shtylman_> Riddell: what question is that?
<Riddell> shtylman_: have the Quit and back/forward buttons swapped around, or it is my imagination?
<shtylman_> Riddell: in the installer?
<Riddell> yes
<Tm_T> Riddell: ...seems that refreshing hard enough fixes it, maybe I just blame Konqueror/khtml funky caching
<shtylman_> hmm.. I didn't do it
<shtylman_> but will check it out
<Riddell> quit is to the left now, I'm sure it used to be to the right
<Riddell> shtylman_: I'm also unconvinced about the placing of the download updated installer button, its confusing next to the release notes link
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I did not say that 0.9.45+svn(date)-0ubuntu1+(distro_version)~ppaN is the correct way, I said it was the only way to work around the issue you introduced by uploading a wrong version earlier :P
<shadeslayer> oh..
<neversfelde> :)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: so i should use what neversfelde said?
<apachelogger> jussi01: dh_installinit would add automagic stuff to stop and restart a daemon upon upgrade, this needed complete deactivation for kdm (additionally that stuff is handled by custom made code in the maintainer scripts already)
<shadeslayer> neversfelde: apachelogger my bad :)
<jussi01> apachelogger: ok, thanks! :D
<neversfelde> apachelogger: I forwarded what you said and kfritz upstream will try to solve this md5 issue in one of the next versions
<apachelogger> Riddell: 1) manipulate your update config in /etc/default (I think that is the location), just upload some fake release file somewhere and change the paths to point there 2) if not then glatzor is to be poked ;) 3) I sent a patch to dantti who said that he would push it to upstream packagekit
<apachelogger> Riddell: on 3) I'd also like to note that we should decide if we want to remove the ugrade function from kpk in karmic or from kubuntu-update-notifier
<dantti> apachelogger: hmm let me see if i cherry pick that update pk patch..
<apachelogger> removing it from latter would mean backporting some changes to kpk and packagekit
<alabd> hello while booting kubuntu 8.10 amd64 cd in the page that we should select "install kubuntu" enter does not work , how to solev it ?
<apachelogger> Riddell: for consistency reasons I would go for kpk as upgrade tool in karmic, this way we can also cripple the update notifier to the point where it does not do any dist upgrade lookups and those is lighter on the CPU ;)
<apachelogger> neversfelde: okies, gotta rerevu soonish
 * apachelogger is currently trying to rescue some data
<dantti> apachelogger: oki done, Pk 0.5.7 will have it :P
<neversfelde> apachelogger: thanks, no need to hurry :)
 * dantti has to do some tedius porting to pk-qt 0.6 :(
<apachelogger> Riddell: see, 0.5.7 will have it ;)
<apachelogger> dantti: thanks :)
<dantti> np
<Riddell> where is this update pk patch?
<shtylman_> Riddell: it has been on the left for a while
<shtylman_> Riddell: that is by choice
<Riddell> shtylman_: I must be imagining it then
<shtylman_> Riddell: the user wants to naturally go forward
<shtylman_> Riddell: where would you put the update button?
<Riddell> shtylman_: dunno, KDE had standards for these things, seele would know
<yuriy_work> shtylman_: yeah i wanted to mention too, the update installer button looks out of place on the language place
<yuriy_work> though it is a very nice feature
<yuriy_work> *language page
<shtylman_> yuriy_work: it may look out of place...but it has to come first
<shtylman_> thats why it is there
<shtylman_> cause once you start installing it doesn't make sense
<shtylman_> I personally dunno if anyone uses it
<Riddell> we can throw a screenshot at seele and see what she advises
<Riddell> but it's inconsistent with the release notes text and link
<shtylman_> k
<JontheEchidna> dantti: yeah, that was me
<dantti> JontheEchidna: k, i found the fdo bug, and it's fixed now :)
<JontheEchidna> neat :)
<JontheEchidna> I wonder how feasible making it the default backend would be... (politically, not just technically)
<shtylman_> ScottK: ping ... I have packaging questions ... is there an irc channel for that?
<ScottK> shtylman_: Here or #ubuntu-motu
<shtylman_> ScottK: ping ... I have packaging questions ... is there an irc channel for that?
<shtylman_> err
<shtylman_> Thanks :)
<dantti> JontheEchidna: technically they have the same features some are better implemented in apt others in aptcc, politically then I don't know...
<JontheEchidna> dantti: one thing I saw, is that aptcc lacks the install-from-file feature, at least in 0.5.6
<dantti> ah yes, i think to do that :P
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: mvo and glatzor had reservations about it at the last UDS, although I can't remember what they were
<Riddell> it doesn't do distro upgrade as far as I know
<dantti> the problem is that apt doesn't handle that, so i have to create some kind of resolver for that and use dpkg directly
<dantti> Riddell: yup, it does not check for Ubuntu distribution upgrades, but it does apt-get dist-upgrade
<dantti> I'll add those as soon as pk-qt 0.6 is more stable..
<JontheEchidna> can it do upgrades that require package removal?
<dantti> JontheEchidna: on 0.5 yes
<JontheEchidna> currently the apt backend cannot do this, which I find a little bit sad
<dantti> I added to PK simulate(remove|install|update) that are able to emit packages to remove
<JontheEchidna> not to discount all the work has been put into the apt backend, of course
<dantti> It was  fun to make aptcc, the reason to not do it in cpp was it wouldn't be able to do lot's of things like mediaChanging, canceling the transaction which in the end I wrote the Pk functions and added first in aptcc
<jussi01> hrm... lucid:
<jussi01> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<jussi01>   amarok: Depends: amarok-common (= 2:2.2.2-0ubuntu1) but 2:2.2.2.90-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<jussi01> E: Broken packages
<dantti> now I'm planning to create a method to be able to append disc repositories (ie apt-cdrom add)
<dantti> I think apt got a bit abandoned after glatzor tought (or decided) to make that gnome-app-install thing
<JontheEchidna> software-center?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna:
<dantti> i think that's the name..
<Riddell> jussi01: amd64?
<JontheEchidna> dantti: the one that uses that aptdaemon thing?
<jussi01> Riddell: yup
<Riddell> jussi01: compiling
<dantti> JontheEchidna: yup
<jussi01> Riddell: ahh, ok, Ill wait then :D
<dantti> JontheEchidna: actually that was written because glator seemed to gave up on adding debconf to Pk, and in the end he implemented a way that could be easily added to PK :P
<JontheEchidna> dantti, Riddell: aptcc viability might be a good spec to take a look at for  lucid+1
<Riddell> well that's why dantti should come to UDS :)
<Riddell> it's mostly an issue I'd defer to mvo on though, he knows more about it than I
<dantti> mvo once suggested to merge the two saing that the installation part could be done in python but I disagreed so we still have both :P
<shtylman_> Riddell: is the installer still borked?
<shtylman_> or was that bug closed?
<Riddell> shtylman_: bug 523648 says fix released
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 523648 in ubiquity "install.py crashed with AssertionError in __init__() [regression from 2.1.20]" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/523648
<Riddell> so if that's the bug I was seeing then that's all good
<shtylman_> cool
<Riddell>  not in the archives yet though so can't test
<shtylman_> right
<ryanakca> shtylman: Did you get kubuntu.org's masthead to render properly?
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> new kubuntu.org
<apachelogger> sweet
<apachelogger> although, the ktorrent icon is a bit ludicrous
<apachelogger> Xand3r: ping
<Tscheesy> apachelogger: the news are hidden on kubuntu.org now
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> good thing
<apachelogger> a) they are crappy looking b) they are of little use to non-advanced users
<apachelogger> our QA for PPA upgrades is not exactly perfect yet :(
<Tscheesy> news generate Traffic
<daskreech> apachelogger: goes back to my question for a Doktor page :)
<daskreech> And microblog posts
<apachelogger> huh?
<apachelogger> doktor page?
<daskreech> Yeah a listing of tasks for a doktor to attack
<apachelogger> Tscheesy: we do not make money with selling ads :P\
<Tscheesy> apachelogger: yes - but were longing for world domination ;)
<apachelogger> traffic != world domintation :P
<apachelogger> daskreech: I am not sure what you mean, get a wiki page started :P
<daskreech> apachelogger: Alright
<daskreech> I'll try sometime this weekend
<daskreech> Quality+Exposure = World domination
<Tscheesy> right daskreech - and slightly convincing stubborn useres
<daskreech> Tscheesy: If you would like to convince stubborn users please go ahead :)
<Tscheesy> ^^
<Tscheesy> my sisters gona change - by herself
<daskreech> developers get involved in FOSS, Linux and KDE because it's something they enjoy doing. as far as I'm concerned Users should be doing the same
<apachelogger> Riddell: is it a bug that the message indicator applet is always visible in tray?
<ryanakca> apachelogger: Get me one that isn't so ludicrous :)
<apachelogger> ryanakca: kget or something
<apachelogger> anything is better than ktorrent at this size
<apachelogger> that said
<apachelogger> http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu
<apachelogger> could use the nu icon
<apachelogger> ryanakca: you could use the icon used at kde.org
<apachelogger> how I do hate it when apport comes up with something out of the blue -.-
<neversfelde> oh, new choqok release on the way. I read something about a changed process for feature freeze exceptions on the announce list, what's new there?
<robinp> are there any guides as to setting up a kde development environment using kubuntu?
<neversfelde> have a look at http://techbase.kde.org
<Xand3r> apachelogger: pong
#kubuntu-devel 2010-02-20
<high-rez> Just did an update/upgrade.  Now when I login I get "could not start ksmserver.  Check your installation"
<neversfelde> high-rez: you should ask for support in #kubuntu
<high-rez> neversfelde: I guess I'm trying to say that I think the latest kdelibs package is broken - not really asking for support.  Was just typing out the segfault info.  :)
<high-rez> Not just a little broken, but kdeinit segfault broken ;)
<neversfelde> in that case you should tell us the Kubuntu version you are using?
<high-rez> Sorry, I'm testing 10.04.
<JontheEchidna> I don't believe it'd be a widespread issue, seeing as the update was a bugfix for slow scrolling in konqueror
<JontheEchidna> and also since I'm not affected ;P
<high-rez> Interesting.
<neversfelde> probably something is wrong with file rights
<genii> high-rez: I have exact same problem. I'm on my 9.04 now as 10.04 won't even startx
<neversfelde> I am not affected, either
<high-rez> Well X is starting for me, but kdeinit is segfaulting.  Guess I'll grab a coredump
<genii> It seems to be related to nvidia driver somehow
<neversfelde> nvidia here, too. No problems so far
<genii> I had mismatched openGL.so type errors
<JontheEchidna> that'd do it, there was a mesa update just a few hours ago
<high-rez> genii: Yep, I'm getting the same spew from my logs....  It looks like libglcore is 196.36.03 and libglo is 195.30
<high-rez> s/libglo/libgl
<genii> high-rez: Yup. I did a dpkg -i --force-overwrite   for the latest version I had in /var/cache/apt/archives    and with the modalialases to match but still no love yet
<high-rez> Wow
<high-rez> I have both versions installed 190.30 and 195.36.03 ;)
<genii> high-rez: I tried to unify to 195.36.03  but still fail. In fact even going to any ctrl-alt-F# console and trying to login produces copious kernel error output
<genii> (between login and passwd prompt)
<high-rez> Well Xorg version that it's installed is 195.36
<high-rez> So I guess I'll just get rid of the 195.30 libs and relink to 195.36.03
<high-rez> Clearly this is just user error though - having two versions of the driver installed at the same time is normal operating procedure, and only 1^h2 persons are able to seeing the issue.
 * high-rez ducks
<high-rez> genii: I'm back up.  Just deleted the 195.30 files and changed the links to 195.36.03 by hand.
<genii> high-rez: And X starts without major bitching?
<high-rez> Yep
<high-rez> I'm on it now.  ;)
<high-rez> Probably not the *right* thing to do, but its pretty clear that the repo is broken.
<genii> high-rez: Ok. I'll give it a try on next reboot
<genii> (I'm currently on my 9.04 )
<high-rez> YMMV ;)
<high-rez> Works for me.  I'm sure it'll be fixed soon enough - just gotta get someone to believe.  :)
<neversfelde> high-rez: just restarted, no problems here
<high-rez> neversfelde: What version of the module did it install for you?  It install 195.36.03 for me - but left libs for both 195.30 and 195.36.03 laying around.
<high-rez> E.g. the 195.30 libs where in /usr/lib/ : /usr/lib/tls : /usr/lib/xorg : /usr/lib/vdpau - but the 195.36.03 libs were in /usr/lib/nvidia-current/ /usr/lib/nvidia-current/{tls,xorg,vdpau}
<ryanakca> Ummm... is it normal that /var/log/messages and /var/log/kern.log both grow to 2.6G in five days ?
<ryanakca> 3.3G even. ... all entries like "Feb 19 20:25:05 lambda kernel: [642321.196818] [UFW AUDIT] IN= OUT=wlan0 SRC=192.168.1.143 DST=192.168.1.255 LEN=29 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=64 ID=0 DF PROTO=UDP SPT=55428 DPT=8765 LEN=9" ... bug worthy? I don't seem to recall this happening before dist-upgrading to lucid.
<ryanakca> ... which completely filled up my hard drive... now that I've removed them, I can run 'apt-get update' and it doesn't hang... Shouldn't apt tell the user that they're out of disk space and quit instead of just hanging there and letting them wonder? Or is there a reason it doesn't?
<apachelogger> Xand3r: I need more buzz followers ;)
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> we need some moderating moderator for kubuntu-devel
<apachelogger> I just noticed that the PPA mess thread got hijacked for discussion about why kde point releases should go to -updates
<apachelogger> claydoh: what do you expect to document as use case on the PPA page?
<apachelogger> daskreech: ultimately canonical would just drop us a server so I can live out my crazy deployment ideas ;)
<daskreech> apachelogger: you mean ideally
<apachelogger> though for CD remastering we could ask novell to enhance suse studio to also support kubuntu, so we can use it for that kind of love ;)
<apachelogger> daskreech: I always do, yet I always write ultimately because ideally looks rather silly :P
<apachelogger> check your irc logs
<apachelogger> I never ever say ideally :P
<apachelogger> kubotu: np
<kubotu> apachelogger is listening to "No woman no cry (live)" by Bob Marley & The Wailers [One Love: The Very Best Of] [http://open.spotify.com/track/2mKsPUojh602HvSeNt04CB] -- see http://www.last.fm/user/apachelogger for more
 * apachelogger sings
<apachelogger> claydoh: i am hijacking the doc and turn it into a semi-policy
<apachelogger> I suppose only devs need to understand the inner reasoning
<apachelogger> user will just use what they get told anyway
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger> Mamarok: ping
<Mamarok> apachelogger: pong
<apachelogger> Mamarok: so where should amarok updates go?
<apachelogger> all to backports ppa?
<apachelogger> or point releases to what we have in the latest release to the updates ppa and new major updates to backports?
<Mamarok> the latter, of course, and beta to beta
<Mamarok> since the point release of the shipped version are something the user expects, so updates makes sense
<apachelogger> ok
<apachelogger> holy smokes, the new toolbar is dragable
<Quintasan> apachelogger: When I try to edit Sources in KPackageKit I get this -> http://pastebin.ca/1803546   is this known?
<apachelogger> O
<apachelogger> o
<apachelogger> in the name of all that is holy
<apachelogger> can we please burn python
<apachelogger> Quintasan: you are using a polish system?
<Quintasan> apachelogger:yup
<apachelogger> that might be the problem then
<Quintasan> judging from that shitty utf-8 implementation we should burn it
<apachelogger> well, obviously the problem is that python is crap
<apachelogger> but you using a polish system exposes that
<apachelogger> Quintasan: python does not really have a utf8 implementation
<apachelogger> we have all sorts of decoders/encoder functions to wrap around and do proper stuff
<Quintasan> that's why it should burn in deepest depths of hell
<apachelogger> my thinking exactly
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: we should fork software-properties, make it more dynamic, import it to kde svn and comaintain with debian
 * apachelogger is so sick of all the python issues
 * Quintasan <3 git
<apachelogger> Quintasan: please kdesudo kate /usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/softwareproperties/kde/SoftwarePropertiesKDE.py
<apachelogger> navigate to line 606
<apachelogger> should be
<apachelogger> before that enter
<apachelogger> print key
<apachelogger> but watch out that you do not mess up the indents!
<apachelogger> the python will eat you like a gator
<apachelogger> kubotu: google python gator
<kubotu> Results for python gator: 1. Photo in the News: Python Bursts After Eating Gator (Update): http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2005/10/1006_051006_pythoneatsgator.html | 2. Gator-guzzling python comes to messy end - Science- msnbc.com: http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/9600151/ | 3. State: Gator vs. python ends in gory draw: http://www.sptimes.com/2005/10/06/State/Gator_vs_python_ends_.shtml
<Quintasan> print key?
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger>     self.userinterface.treeview2.addTopLevelItem(QTreeWidgetItem([utf8(key)]))
<apachelogger> that is the function that calls on utf8() with key
<apachelogger> so you make it print the key before it does that
<apachelogger> so we might have a chance of finding out what particular string makes the utf8 stuff go down
<Quintasan> oh I see
<Quintasan> Launchpad PPA for Micha�\x82 Zaj�\x85c
<Quintasan> :D
<apachelogger> cool :D
<apachelogger> you are at fault
<apachelogger> muhaahahah :D
<Quintasan> however beats me where that string is
<Quintasan> ah
<Quintasan> It's a GPG key
<Quintasan> :S
<apachelogger> aight
<Quintasan> hm, they ain't in my keyring, they are in roots keyring?
<apachelogger> in the apt key ring
<Quintasan> so, how do I access that
<apachelogger> fooey
<Quintasan> also I wonder if it's a problem with the key itself or python fails to parse it
<apachelogger> Quintasan: /etc/apt/trustdb.gpg
<apachelogger> or rather the too apt-key
<Quintasan> hmm in Konsole it's listed normally
<apachelogger> Quintasan: python fails to parse
<Quintasan> let's kill python then
<apachelogger> that is the error, it cannot convert to utf8 for some reason
<apachelogger> Quintasan: either case I would expect a function called unicode() to freaking convert any encoding to the one I want ;)
<apachelogger> not go crash the app
<Quintasan> PyFail and it's FailImplementation
 * apachelogger looks at his utf8() wrapper for apturl
<Quintasan> I wouldn't be suprised if python has a epicfail()
<apachelogger> right
<apachelogger> Quintasan: did you do that print stuff already?
<apachelogger> ah
<Quintasan> yeah
<apachelogger> silly me :
<apachelogger> )
<Quintasan> You're drinking too much :P
<apachelogger> Quintasan: somewhere towards the top of that file you should find a function utf8()
<apachelogger> Quintasan: I am on pain meds
<Quintasan> oh
<Quintasan> apachelogger: yeah, there is def utf8(str)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: btw what happened?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: http://pastebin.ca/1803550
<shadeslayer> some kind of accident?
 * apachelogger likes to note that this work around is rather braindead
<apachelogger> best you can do in python though
<apachelogger> IIRC mvo and I were looking into that crap for quite some time
<apachelogger> apturl also failed with similar issues
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: no, about any desease you can imagine
<Quintasan> apachelogger: awesome, works now, thanks
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ow... well hope you get well soon :)
<apachelogger> Quintasan: I am not sure, but I think we fixed this in software-properties bzr already
<shadeslayer> ill send a card :P
<apachelogger> Quintasan: we were working quite a bit on localization, because half the UI was not localized at all
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: that depends on the defintions of soon and well ... I mustn't do any sports for at least 6 months
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: wow... thats some disease... :(
<apachelogger> Quintasan: oh, btw, that is another silly thing, we have all sorts of different versions of that utf8() function, instead of having one almighty version in some central place
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: yeah :/
<shadeslayer_> oh well ive got to take a bath,bbl
<Quintasan> apachelogger: well, needs sorting out I guess, but more importantly, what the hell are you doing, being sick and playing with PyFailCode is dangerous, want to fry your brain? You'd better rest now ;P
<shadeslayer_> hehe :)
<apachelogger> can't, I was not allowed to walk for like a week hence I am now in pain from walking around
<apachelogger> more resting will only make things worse I suppose :/
<apachelogger> amichair: was your work on software-properties merged yet?
<Quintasan> Mamarok: mind explaining me something? When I pick Repeat Playlist and the Random Tracks the Repeat Playlist gets unselected, why?
<apachelogger> amichair: seems so, judging from I18nHelper :)
<Mamarok> because they are mutually exclusive, we still have to find an algorithm that works
<apachelogger> Quintasan: would you mind building software-properties from bzr and trying if that also goes down?
 * shadeslayer_ passes rock candy around
 * Quintasan want's to have playlists that repeats and the tracks are in random order
<apachelogger> Quintasan: it does not have that latin1 fallback but amichair changed quite some bits around, so maybe it does not fail anyway
<apachelogger> Quintasan: as for the repeat+random ... use bangarang :P
<Quintasan> UnicodeDecodeError: 'utf8' codec can't decode bytes in position 43-44: invalid data
<Quintasan> :P
<apachelogger> Quintasan: complete output please
<Quintasan> apachelogger: http://pastebin.ca/1803564
<Quintasan> apachelogger: exacly the same
<apachelogger> sebas: oh, btw, I always thought that KDE needs a central place to store slides and other stuff from presentations
<apachelogger> the old kdeslides page on kde.org was not used a lot :(
<apachelogger> Quintasan: k, thx
<apachelogger> fixing there
<Quintasan> apachelogger: hmm, bangarang looks nice
<apachelogger> yeah, very promising
<apachelogger> + it uses nepomuk
<Quintasan> though the library thing is bit tricky
<Quintasan> and it just crashed
<Quintasan> :O
<apachelogger> well, promising, not perfect ;)
<Quintasan> hmm, the thing I would only lack there is KRunner applet for it
<Quintasan> :P
<apachelogger> Quintasan: pushed fix for sp issue, please try again with r595
<apachelogger> broken
<amichair> apachelogger: howdy
<apachelogger> Quintasan: pushed fix for sp issue, please try again with r595
<amichair> amichair: what's the bad usecase / bug number?
<apachelogger> amichair: no bug I suppose
<amichair> oops, talking to myself again :-)
<apachelogger> that too :P
<amichair> apachelogger: was there one?
<apachelogger> amichair: no, Quintasan can tell you what happened :)
<amichair> Quintasan: please do!
<Quintasan> yare yare, apacheloggerI just bzr'd and stil the same I have rev 42
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=42&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 42 | Bugfix in KConfig
<apachelogger> Quintasan: 42?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: that might be the wrong branch
<apachelogger> bzr branch lp:software-properties
<apachelogger> rev 1
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=1&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 1 | New repository initialized by cvs2svn.
<apachelogger> pff cvs2svn
<Quintasan> amichair: when trying to edit Software Sources I get a UTF-8 parse error on my GPG key (Michał Zając) -> http://pastebin.com/f46d0c645
<apachelogger> and what about the cvs history?
 * apachelogger wants to know about the very first KDE commit
<Quintasan> rev 2
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=2&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 2 | Source imported
<Quintasan> :<
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> fun
<apachelogger> rev 4
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=4&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 4 | acinclude.m4 geaendert, QT_INCLUDES und X_INCLUDES eingefuehrt. Soll das einzelne -I verhindern.
<amichair> Quintasan: there was a bug long open on that - if it's what I think it is, it was a bug in gnupg which was fixed (I think the updated upstream package was merged eventually)
<apachelogger> german commit message :D
<apachelogger> <3 coolo
<apachelogger> Quintasan: maybe that is the cvs history?
<apachelogger> would explain the german for sure
<Quintasan> apachelogger: fix'd now, works :)
<apachelogger> rev 2 is from Sun Apr 13 14:42:44 1997 UTC (12 years, 10 months ago)
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=2&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 2 | Source imported
<apachelogger> sure is from cvs :D
<Quintasan> amichair: it's not a problem in gpg, it's a problem with failimplementation of utf-8 in python
<Quintasan> at least that's what I conclude because it works now
<apachelogger> amichair: see the diff of my last commit
<amichair> well there was a gnupg bug - otherwise upstream wouldn't have fixed it :-)
<apachelogger> for some reason I do not even want to know unicode() fails on converting that gpg key name (possibly because it already is utf8?)
<amichair> but maybe there's another!
<amichair> how can I see closed bugs in lp?
<apachelogger> amichair: search for it in the advanced search
<apachelogger> lp UI is rather cruel in a lot of aspects, searching closed bugs is one of those :S
<amichair> looks like bug 133937
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 133937 in software-properties "software-properties-kde crashed with error " 'utf8' codec can't decode bytes in position 27-28"" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/133937
<shadeslayer> um.. can everyone update from the main servers? i cant :(
<apachelogger> amichair: sounds like it from the description
<amichair> are y'all using gnupg >= 1.4.10 when this happens?
<apachelogger> does not happen here at all
<amichair> so only Quintasan is seeing the bug?
<apachelogger> well, I do not have keys with non-latin names in my ring :P
<Quintasan> gnupg - Version: 1.4.9-4ubuntu7
<Quintasan> amichair: and after apachelogger pushed some pyhaxes it worked
<Quintasan> apachelogger: add mine PPA then :P
<apachelogger> nah
<apachelogger> better not
<Quintasan> :3
<apachelogger> who knows what happens :P
 * apachelogger is writing dev documentation
<Quintasan> hmm it's not like I have anything except gluon and mac there
<amichair> so it sounds like you're using the old gnupg before they fixed it. they had a bug that the output in some cases was not proper utf8. they fixed it. the sp code doesn't require any changes...
<Quintasan> amichair: sudo apt-key list works fine with not damned symbols
<Quintasan> no*
<Quintasan> and gpg --list-keys also outputs normal utf
<amichair> the bug is only with certain command line options, which sp happens to use
<amichair> you can see the dirty details at http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=540340
<ubottu> Debian bug 540340 in gnupg "Fixed/1.4.10: gnupg: Should print Unicode characters correctly in any output" [Normal,Fixed]
<Quintasan> amichair: well, seems legit I guess :P
<Quintasan> amichair: and IMO s-p is partly to blame for using such obscure cli options :P
<amichair> don't look at me, I just fixed someone else's code ;-)
<apachelogger> amichair: I always find it depressing to fix someone else's code :P
<apachelogger> mostly because I do not like how the code of others looks like :P
<apachelogger> Quintasan: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KubuntuPPAs lucid enough? ;) ;) ;)
<amichair> some day you'll get to fix my bugs as well... it's the vicious circle of bug-life :-)
<apachelogger> probably to get more anal about what cannot go into the particular PPAs
<Quintasan> apachelogger: >monor
<Quintasan> Shouldn't be minor?
<amichair> apachelogger: where can I see ur fix?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: anyways, awesome, now I clearly get to know what goes where :P
<Quintasan> fcks, I can't remember my LP password
<shadeslayer> lol....
<apachelogger> lol indeed
<apachelogger> amichair: bzr branch lp:software-properties
<apachelogger> Quintasan: yes, I did not write that though
<apachelogger> Quintasan: are you sure it is clear enough what has to go where?
 * apachelogger finds it a shame that google docs is so much more useful than those damn wikis
<Quintasan> apachelogger: For me? Pretty clear, can't say for others but I guess it will be the same
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i agree :)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: pleaes read https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KubuntuPPAs
<apachelogger> and say if you find it clear enough to understand which packages need to be published to which ppa
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i read it,but why did i read it?
<apachelogger> so that I know if it is clear enough :P
<apachelogger> or if I need to explain in more detail what belongs where
<apachelogger> must be super understandible to everyone
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ah... yeah its pretty clear,but the last kpackagekit link isnt working
<shadeslayer> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> fix0red
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: thx
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: no problem :)
<apachelogger> oh my, because of good charlotte I just spilled my tea
<apachelogger> amarok must be insane coming up with such unbarable music
 * apachelogger goes all delete on that
<Mamarok> what Charlotte?
 * Mamarok just deleted a horrible Paolo Conte track
<apachelogger> kubotu: google last.fm good charlotte
<kubotu> Results for last.fm good charlotte: 1. Good Charlotte – Discover music, videos, concerts, & pictures at ...: http://www.last.fm/?artist=Good+Charlotte | 2. Good Charlotte – The Anthem – Video & free listening at Last.fm: http://www.last.fm/music/Good+Charlotte/_/The+Anthem | 3. Good Charlotte – Predictable – Video & free listening at Last.fm: http://www.last.fm/music/Good+Charlotte/_/Predictable
 * shadeslayer wonders if kubotu is KDE'ish enough :P
<apachelogger> mhh, goldfinger
<apachelogger> seaLne: ping
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: btw there are loads if incoming bugs on akonadi not starting in 4.4,any known fixes?
<apachelogger> would have to look into that
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: it starts here when I start Kontact, in Karmic
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: are they lucid and karmic?
<apachelogger> or just karmic?
<shadeslayer> karmic+KDE 4.4
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: on launchpad?
<apachelogger> or elsewhere?
<shadeslayer> i have the same problem as well....
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: bugs on lp..
<apachelogger> hm
<shadeslayer> one sec
<apachelogger> bug 524538 looks fooey
<apachelogger> was wondering about that while going through gmail
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 524538 in akonadi "akonadi in kubuntu karmic backports does not work due to incomplete apparmor profile" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/524538
<shadeslayer> yeah i subscribed to kubuntu bugs and thats when i noticed this influx
<shadeslayer> there were 2-3 more...
<apachelogger> oha
<shadeslayer> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/448705
<apachelogger> bug 524538 and bug 448705 are actually the same it seems
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 524538 in akonadi "akonadi in kubuntu karmic backports does not work due to incomplete apparmor profile" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/524538
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 448705 in akonadi "akonadi server doesn't start at login" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 448705 in akonadi "akonadi server doesn't start at login" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/448705
<shadeslayer> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bugs/524468
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 524468 in kdebase "KDE broken after dist-upgrade" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<shadeslayer> thats about it i think :)
<apachelogger> foobar
<apachelogger> thar report is mostly invalid
<shadeslayer> hmm
<apachelogger> no plasma was fixed by adding kubuntu-meta to the ppa, if he got his kubuntu-desktop removed, then that is his problem
<apachelogger> akonadi error is the same as presented already
<apachelogger> Test 6: SKIP
<apachelogger> --------
<apachelogger> MySQL server custom configuration not available.
<apachelogger> Details: The custom configuration for the MySQL server was not found but is optional.
<apachelogger> maybe the new akonadi uses the system config if no other is found?
 * apachelogger nukes his akonadi data
<shadeslayer> hehe
<shadeslayer> well ive marked them as duplicates of 448705
<shadeslayer> since that one is a confirmed bug
<apachelogger> aha
<apachelogger> akonadi indeed comes up with error
<shadeslayer> hmm.. qmysql problem?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> apparmor
<shadeslayer> ah...
<apachelogger> that stupid thing is annoying me for years now
<shadeslayer> i thought i heard that one too in one of the bug reports
<apachelogger> well, easy enough to fix
<shadeslayer> ok its in the 524538 report
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: kontact hasnt even started for me yer
<shadeslayer> stuck at " Starting Akonadi Server "
<Mamarok> I had Akonadi refusing to start in 4.3.5, but not with 4.4 so far
<shadeslayer> http://pastebin.ca/1803603 << my error report
<apachelogger> I need a new dns provider
<uelapeppa> hi
<uelapeppa> how do you create official ISOs?
<shadeslayer> uelapeppa: um what?
<shadeslayer> uelapeppa: afaik there are build scripts in bzr which do that
<shadeslayer> i could be wrong though
<uelapeppa> shadeslayer: could you link some doc, please?
<shadeslayer> uelapeppa: um nope :(
<uelapeppa> shadeslayer: ok np
<shadeslayer> uelapeppa: im just guessing,im not sure though
<uelapeppa> i want to create a custom iso from scratch
<apachelogger> uelapeppa: google for it
<apachelogger> there are two launchpad project IIRC
<apachelogger> ubuntu-cd or something
<apachelogger> those combined with a whole load of other tools and stuff form the infrastructure to build CDs
<apachelogger> mhh
<apachelogger> mysql is so awesome
<apachelogger> incredibly
<apachelogger> almost as awesome as python
<apachelogger> so opportunistic
<apachelogger> takes every opportunity of not doing the right thing
<apachelogger> incredible really
<apachelogger> and how I do hate akonadi for using that crap
<Tm_T> apachelogger: and Amarok?
<apachelogger> amarok at least embedds it
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: theres postgreSql too :P
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> Riddell: I propose we use postgres for akonadi
<Tm_T> apachelogger: if possible, that is
<apachelogger> mysql is freaking killing me
<shadeslayer> this is just lol : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kpackagekit/+bug/524748
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 524748 in kpackagekit "Provide 'Ubuntu-Software-Centre' like UI" [Undecided,Invalid]
<shadeslayer> last comment ;)
<apachelogger> ahhhhhhh
<apachelogger> uhhhhh
<apachelogger> maybe
 * apachelogger tries something
<apachelogger> oh well
<apachelogger> I hate it
<apachelogger> http://userbase.kde.org/Akonadi#Table_.27mysql._servers.27_doesn.27t_exist
<apachelogger> the interesting thing here is that the freaking file is in place
<apachelogger> on subsequent starts akonadi does not have any problems
<apachelogger> this is so silly -.-
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: the kde nm in your ppa,is it stable enough?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: it is freaking superior to any other version you will find
<apachelogger> it even works with wifi and vpn
<shadeslayer> ok well,somebody has a network problem in #kubuntu
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> the default knm is the crap
<shadeslayer> hehe
<apachelogger> I dont get this akonadi business
<shadeslayer> apparently i dont have akonadi-kde installed
<shadeslayer> meh transitional
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://pastebin.com/fac9a965
<shadeslayer> if it helps
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> I am out of options here
<apachelogger> kubotu: np
<kubotu> apachelogger is listening to "Wrong" by Depeche Mode [http://open.spotify.com/track/6BS4QLnPIHzVA7CGERW2ne] -- see http://www.last.fm/user/apachelogger for more
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> screw it
 * apachelogger doesnt wanna look at it anymore
<claydoh> apachelogger: re the ppa wiki page: attempting to better define for users why they might want to use a particular ppa
<claydoh> then I got confused enough myself
<shadeslayer_> claydoh: haha
<apachelogger> claydoh: IMHO they might because kubuntu.org tells them to do so in order to get latest amarok ;)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: so
<apachelogger> i do know that mysql is crap
<apachelogger> no news here
<apachelogger> BUT
<apachelogger> it is also the crappyness behind the akonadi issue at hand (dunno why though)
<apachelogger> if you manually initialize the db using mysql_install_db and ensure the tables are all upgraded it seems to start properly
<shadeslayer_> ok lemme try
<apachelogger> well maybe not for your issue
<apachelogger> because yours is different
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: http://pastebin.ca/1803669
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> srsly
<apachelogger> I do not want to look into this any longer
<apachelogger> it also affects lucid btw
<apachelogger> Riddell: I propose we deploy with postgres
<claydoh> apachelogger: well, there are plenty that dent/tweet/post to use staging whenever they smell fresh packages in there as well :/
<shadeslayer_> heh
<apachelogger> it got one big fat DONT USE attached to the name
<claydoh> apachelogger: they actually read that stuff?
<apachelogger> they actually read a wiki page explaining why they would want to use a PPA?
<claydoh> some are just using a reposomeone posted without even going to the ppa page
<apachelogger> 4 word name vs. couple of hundred word wiki page
<claydoh> apachelogger: got me on that one
<apachelogger> wellz
<apachelogger> the akonadi issue looks like this
<apachelogger> akonadi is unwilling to invoke the db initialization binary of mysql
<apachelogger> (not that it would be available right now)
<apachelogger> without that it seems that no proper db gets created
<apachelogger> which makes mysql all whiny
<apachelogger> at times I really ponder switching desktops
<shadeslayer_> kubotu: np
<kubotu> shadeslayer_ listened to "Fireflies" by Owl City [Ocean Eyes, 2010] 4 weeks ago; [http://open.spotify.com/track/1mr3616BzLdhXfJmLmRsO8] -- see http://www.last.fm/user/shadeslayer_ for more
<apachelogger> this is so silly -.-
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: do you think its a packaging or upstream bug?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: I am not sure
<apachelogger> could be both
<shadeslayer_> hmm
<apachelogger> because
<apachelogger> it is defenitely not related to the default akonadi config
<apachelogger> and also not to our mysql, because it worked just fine on karmic before
<shadeslayer_> yeah..
<apachelogger> so either upstream changed how they init mysql
<shadeslayer_> or the config changed?
<apachelogger> or we did some packaging screwup that makes akonadi incapable of initing properly
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: did not
<apachelogger> I checked
<shadeslayer_> oh ok
<shadeslayer_> lemme see if google has a answer :P
<Dario_Andres> Hi. Is "adept" still maintained ? thanks in advance.
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: better ask in #akonadi
<apachelogger> Dario_Andres: I think debian is maintaining it
<Dario_Andres> thanks apachelogger, I will ask
<apachelogger> yw
<apachelogger> weeh
<apachelogger> the akonadi thingy is too cross-distro to be a packaging issue
<apachelogger> it is just that mysql is useless and that akonadi does not work around the uselessness by using postgre -.-
<apachelogger> Riddell:
<Riddell> harald:
<apachelogger> whoops, silly touchpad :)
<apachelogger> but since you are here
<apachelogger> Riddell: ideas about mysql?
<apachelogger> Riddell: it seems mysql 5.1 requires another binary to be run to make it start without errors
<Riddell> maybe http://userbase.kde.org/Akonadi#Apparmor
<apachelogger> no, it's not apparmor
<apachelogger> Riddell: search for mysql.servers on that page
<apachelogger> that is the problem at hand
<apachelogger> and only the command at the very bottom of that section fixes the issue
<apachelogger> and apparently that is common to all mysql 5.1 setups
<Riddell> dunno I'm afraid, I need to go
<apachelogger> hm, ok :)
 * apachelogger needs to write a mail about the mess once he is in not so angry mood
<txwikinger2> hi Riddell
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: oh btw the nm in your PPA,it can connect to WEP too right?
<shadeslayer> WEP wifi i mean
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I have no clue, I'd rather get run over by a bus than use wep
<shadeslayer> hehe :)
<shadeslayer> well my college uses wep and i spent 30 mins trying to get in :P
<apachelogger> Oo
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: nm kept asking me for the password
<apachelogger> so what exactly would be the point of that?
<apachelogger> I mean using wep
<shadeslayer> idk.. we have like 5 networks... some are available at a place while others are not
<apachelogger> so that you can tell the administration, oh our wifi is all secure, look there is a lock icon in your windows connection manager
<apachelogger> must be secure obviously
<shadeslayer> out of those 5,3 are secured... for faculty :P
<apachelogger> with wep?
<apachelogger> secured?
<apachelogger> oh my
<shadeslayer> one of them is for students... which is always overloaded
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: needs a wep passphrase
<apachelogger> kubotu: wp wep
<kubotu> Results for wep: 1. Wired Equivalent Privacy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wired_Equivalent_Privacy | 2. WEP - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WEP | 3. Wi-Fi Protected Access - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wi-Fi_Protected_Access
<kubotu> [1] Wired Equivalent Privacy (WEP) is a deprecated algorithm to secure IEEE 802.11 wireless networks. Wireless networks broadcast messages using radio and are thus more susceptible to eavesdropping than wired networks. When introduced in 1997,[1] WEP was intended to provide confidentiality comparable to that of a traditional wired network.
<apachelogger> wep is not secure
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: and the last is so weak that i have place my laptop in special postions to catch it
<apachelogger> end of discussion
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i know :P
<apachelogger> anyway
<apachelogger> it might very well be that the version from my ppa does not like wep
<apachelogger> then again I personally do not care about that :P
<apachelogger> as long as unsecure, wpa* and vpnc is working I am all happy
<apachelogger> steveire: how are we supposed to deploy akonadi if that beast refuses to start properly?
<apachelogger> without having the user execute a command
<apachelogger> that, just for the fun of it is on ubuntu in a package that drags in all of mysql
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: hmm.. fair enough.. lets see how it works out when i take my laptop next time... its usually just for KDE upgrades once in a while.. i get speeds of 800 KBps there :P
<apachelogger> claydoh: so, what do you think of the enhanced version?
<apachelogger> rdieter: hai! is fedora also affected by kde bug 185395
<ubottu> KDE bug 185395 in server "Table 'mysql servers' doesn't exist" [Normal,New] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=185395
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: the one which we have too?
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> launchpad bug 448705
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 448705 in akonadi "akonadi server doesn't start at login" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/448705
<shadeslayer> aha! not our problem then :P
 * shadeslayer goes and links both bugs 
<apachelogger> already did that :P
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> irssi is failing :P
<shadeslayer> looks like it affects some but not others 0_o
<shadeslayer> ok ive gtg and test out chromium-flow.... brb
<apachelogger> oh my
<apachelogger> Riddell: please make kubuntu-dev maintainer of kubuntu-defaults-settings project
<apachelogger> and/or set a default branch for it
 * shadeslayer is in awe
<shadeslayer> i now fully realize why chrome os is specifically meant for netbooks :P
<nixternal> cuz it sucks?
<shadeslayer> nope
<nixternal> I mean, it is good for people who really don't "use" a computer, but I didn't like it when I tried it
<shadeslayer> nixternal: it looks HUGE on my 15 inch screen
<daskreech> That's cause google has big ...umm I forget what. you can google it
<nixternal> personally I feel android is enough reason for ChromeOS to not exist. Twitter, Facebook, GMail, and that type of shite is perfect for an Android phone
<rdieter> apachelogger: don't think so, haven't seen that one myself (relatedly, we're looking at kde bug 226960 atm)
<seaLne> apachelogger: pong?
<ubottu> KDE bug 226960 in server "error with mysql 5 1 43: Last database error: "Can't initialize character set latin1" [Normal,New] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=226960
<nixternal> it hasn't been getting great reviews either
<shadeslayer> hmmm im gonna install it..
<shadeslayer> for times i just need to check my mail :)
<shadeslayer> bye!
<apachelogger> rdieter: uhm, good thing we are already in feature freeze, so hopefully the ubuntu server team will not land .43 ... if only akonadi used a sensible database ;)
<apachelogger> seaLne: where would one get a KDE irc cloak from?
<rdieter> apachelogger: :)
 * apachelogger goes into ecma mode and improves plasma config scripts
<ryanakca> Should I file a bug for http://ryanak.ca/~ryan/nepomuklog against virtuoso or nepomuk? It's happening on both computers I've dist-upgraded karmic->lucid.
<shadeslayer> ryanakca: thanks for the awesome site :)
<ryanakca> shadeslayer: :)
<shadeslayer> ryanakca: i hope that some great artwork is in the making :P
<seaLne> apachelogger: ask me :)
<apachelogger> seaLne: can I have a nice and cosy KDE irc cloak pretty please :)
<shadeslayer> hehe
<apachelogger> hum
<Quintasan> oh man, I fell asleep on keyboard
<Quintasan> how rare
 * apachelogger is wondering why hasBattery is not working from the plasma scripting api
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: was the keyboard comfy?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: never ever happened to me
<yuriy> dear facebook, konqueror is not a mobile browser (yet)
<apachelogger> esp not in the middle of the day :D
<shadeslayer> yuriy: +1
<apachelogger> +1
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: not really, I wouldn't bez suprised if I have a Z on my cheek
<apachelogger> though there is a konqueror embedded
<apachelogger> or was
<apachelogger> long time ago
<Quintasan> be*
<shadeslayer> :D
<Quintasan> oh man this new keyboard is a bit tricky but awesome
<Quintasan> For the first time in my whole life time I have to say microsoft did a good job
<apachelogger> beautiful
<apachelogger> Riddell: the plasma update script also gets executed after default-setup
<apachelogger> that would also explain why hasBattery did not work
<apachelogger> * [Whois] apachelogger is apachelogger!~quassel@kde/developer/sitter (Harald Sitter)
 * apachelogger hugs seaLne
<apachelogger> thanks :)
<apachelogger> IMHO the plasma updates script got a beauty issue
<apachelogger> anywhow
<EagleScreen> Kubuntu installer does not fit in an Asus Eee-PC screen
 * apachelogger made the battery applet only be added when hasBattery is true :D
<apachelogger> no more battery applet on workstations
<seaLne> apachelogger: np
<seaLne> EagleScreen: yes it fails very badly on the 701
<apachelogger> nixternal: shall we launch a commit mailing list for bzr commits?
<apachelogger> lp team kubuntu-commits with associated list
<claydoh> apachelogger: wiki page look good
<apachelogger> claydoh: cool
<claydoh> graphics help, too :)
<apachelogger> claydoh: can you ditch it up on the ppa thread on the ml for final review?
<apachelogger> I am a bit short on sensible mail clients :)
<daskreech> alpine!
<Quintasan> lol kmail?
<apachelogger> not setup
<claydoh> lol
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> according to lp ubuntu lists should be created at lists.ubuntu.com
<apachelogger> oh wellz
<claydoh> apachelogger: email sent
<daskreech> apachelogger: do you have a glut of insensible mail clients? :)
<ryanakca> Could someone ack bug 524982 please?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 524982 in frescobaldi "Please sync frescobaldi 1.0.2-1 from Debian unstable" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/524982
<jjesse> interesting question:  just download the live cd from yesterday and noticed the folder view plasmoid shows the home directory instead of desktop, is this on purpose?  had to open up desktop and then find the installer icon
<jjesse> oh cool, you can now update the installer when you got installer, thats pretty cool
<blueyed> where are the debug symbols for /usr/lib/qt4/plugins/phonon_backend/phonon_xine.so ?
<Quintasan> damn I'm sooo lazy
<blueyed> found it: phonon-backends-dbg
<apachelogger> oh fancy
<apachelogger> I already endosred neversfelde ^^
<apachelogger> didnt remember that :D
<apachelogger> jjesse: bug in kds I would suspect
<apachelogger> yes, buggy
<jjesse> apachelogger: ok should i report it?
<apachelogger> nah
<apachelogger> already on the fix
<Quintasan> apachelogger: hey, got a second?
<jjesse> hrmm after configuring disks, ubuiquity disappears
<apachelogger> Quintasan: possibly
<apachelogger> this scriptingness here doesnt want to follow my orders again ^^
<Quintasan> apachelogger: well I got a cpp related question, my book covers things like implementing functions that return or accept structures as parameters and I was wondering whether it's actually used anywhere near Qt/KDE development or I can skip it for now
<apachelogger> Quintasan: well, of course it is used at times ;)
<Quintasan> hngh, couldn't they realease NM 0.8 earlier?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: at times?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: it depends, there are reasons to use structs and there are reasons not to use structs
<apachelogger> depending on your book it might either make sense to read the section or not :P
<Quintasan> apachelogger: well, would you say its safe to skip it for now?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> they are an essential paradigm of C(++)
<apachelogger> you can think of them as very very simple object templates in C
 * Quintasan turns 20 pages back
<Quintasan> :D
<apachelogger> so if you want to implement a very small stoarge type in cpp you will probably still use a struct
<apachelogger> even if you could archive the same with implementing a whole new class
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I can imagine implementing a whole new class for this wouldnt be efficient, would it?
<apachelogger> aight
<Quintasan> well, the examples they put here are little bit hmmm, strange
<Quintasan> C++ Primer Plus by Stephen Prata :S
<apachelogger> Quintasan: get a C book and read about structs there :P
<apachelogger> structs can only be understood from a C perspective :P
<Quintasan> apachelogger:  I got the same book about C from that guy and well, it basically does the same thing with few exceptions like using printf
<Quintasan> :P
<apachelogger> lol
<dhillon-v10> Quintasan, apachelogger hi :)
<apachelogger> Quintasan: well, what does he wanna explain anyway?
<apachelogger> hullos dhillon-v10
<Quintasan> sup dhillon-v10
<apachelogger> Quintasan: structs are rather simple, as everything else within C, since it is just a very neat asm container ;)
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I know about structs, I finished reading about functions which take arrays as parameter and how to declarate prototypes and such
<dhillon-v10> apachelogger: structs are pretty darn useful especially while making patches for linux-kernel :)
<Quintasan> apachelogger: and then I've got source for simple app that adds whole array of variables and then he tells you can do it a few different ways etc.
<apachelogger> sounds like a crappy example then :P
<dhillon-v10> Quintasan: learning java in school, it beats every other language hands-down :)
<apachelogger> Quintasan: well read it, maybe you will come to understand it later
<apachelogger> one never knows with those books
<apachelogger> haha
<apachelogger> java
<Quintasan> apachelogger: then he goes Cpt. Obvious why pointer to an array has sizeof 4
<apachelogger> next semster
<apachelogger> database course
<apachelogger> with java programming
<apachelogger> hrrhrr :D
<Quintasan> dhillon-v10: lol java
<dhillon-v10> apachelogger: java is pretty simple really :)
<apachelogger> my former flatmate had almost gone insane because of java
<apachelogger> dhillon-v10: java is an abomination of sanity
<dhillon-v10> Quintasan: have you tried java?
<Quintasan> it's just me or java is more strange than assembly?
<apachelogger> and that I say as someone who was madly in love with the insanity bot :P
<Quintasan> dhillon-v10: yeah, gave me a mindfuck at the very start
<apachelogger> Quintasan: java is about as random as python
<Quintasan> apachelogger: XD
<apachelogger> no, hold on
<dhillon-v10> apachelogger: lol :) I have been working with it for a while now
<apachelogger> taking the awesomeness of cpp
<apachelogger> add the randomness of python
<dhillon-v10> Quintasan: lol
 * Quintasan loves his new keyboard
<apachelogger> and add pitiful approaches to xplatformness
<apachelogger> then you get java
<apachelogger> oh more randomness might be needed
<dhillon-v10> apachelogger: one of the best things about java is the *vast* api that it has, all the little tasks can just be called in a single line method :)
<Quintasan> sooo java is like cpp + lolpython?
<apachelogger> python actually got some sane paradigms in all the randomness
<apachelogger> dhillon-v10: well, if you like it
<dhillon-v10> apachelogger: so KDE mostly uses cpp right?
<apachelogger> so I have been told
<Quintasan> I like c++ but I find the learning proccess tedious somtimes
<apachelogger> Quintasan: if I were you I would get the basics straight and then digg into some handson work and learn as you go along
<Quintasan> apachelogger: basics being?
<dhillon-v10> apachelogger: are there a lot of differences in c and c++ besides that c++ is object oriented
 * Quintasan thinks he might have covered basics but his understanding of "basics" might be a litte bit off
<apachelogger> Quintasan: how to create a class, what a pointer is, basic data types, how to create a function, difference of call-by-reference and call-by-value, dynamic mem mangement
<apachelogger> I think that is about all you need to know to create a simple app
<Quintasan> soo, I need two things now
<Quintasan> call-by-reference and value and classes
<apachelogger> in fact I suppose you can even ignroe dynamic mem for starters
<Quintasan> :P
<apachelogger> not too important in cpp with kde and qt
<apachelogger> dhillon-v10: C is an asm container, cpp is a programming language :P
<Quintasan> apachelogger: dynamic mem being something like int * lol = new int [10];  ?
<Quintasan> or malloc
<Quintasan> who cares
<apachelogger> dhillon-v10: really, cpp is a lot different from c
<apachelogger> which is probably most coming from the object orientation ;)
<Quintasan> apachelogger: pointers to functions? lol
<dhillon-v10> apachelogger: ahh :) so how long do you think it would take me to learn cpp, i am pretty good at c
<apachelogger> Quintasan: latter, former is on the stack
<apachelogger> dhillon-v10: not long, as I said, java has a lot in common with cpp
<apachelogger> well, not the randomness and the fake xplatformness :P
<dhillon-v10> apachelogger: :) okay, after AMC is over I am going to look more into cpp
<apachelogger> cool
<apachelogger> Quintasan: also makes more sense to read when you need such a thingy ;)
<apachelogger> I am not sure pointers to functions are very common in kde programming really
 * apachelogger loved to use them in C :D
<Quintasan> apachelogger: the book says that knowledge is not really useful to programmer unless you are doing some crazy stuff
<Quintasan> :P
<Quintasan> apachelogger: knowledge about pointers to functions
<Quintasan> I forgot to mention that
<Quintasan> :P
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> interesting
<apachelogger> Quintasan: does the C book also say that
<apachelogger> because then I srsly doubt the srslyness of the author :P
<Quintasan> apachelogger: dunno, too lazy to search for pdf on my hdd now
<Quintasan> :P
<apachelogger> one can implement pretty neat error handlers in C using pointers to functions
<jjesse> hrmm install most being running in the background
<Quintasan> fcks, dolphin segfaults here really often when tagging
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> I am not sure why but folderview refuses to show desktop:/ right after setup
<apachelogger> tried all tricks the api got :S
<apachelogger> possibly a bug in folderview
<apachelogger> as i see it the config change should be applied at script exit or at least when reloadConfig() gets called on that widget
<apachelogger> but neither applies
<Quintasan> apachelogger: does dolphing segfaults so often while tagging for you too or its just me?
<apachelogger> I do not do tagging :P
<apachelogger> IMHO that is against the purpose of a semantic desktop :P
<Quintasan> apachelogger: try then pls :P
<apachelogger> no crashery on lucid
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> hell yeah 570mb of dbg libs
<Quintasan> :S
<apachelogger> lzma!!!!!
<Quintasan> apachelogger: ya best be trollin, I bet its going to be ages before we use lzma for kde things
<apachelogger> we do?
<apachelogger> or rather we did
<Quintasan> why we are not do so now?
<apachelogger> and will do, asap as someone adds the appropriate stuff to the dh7 magic
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> cool
<apachelogger> upstream calls it kdebase, the source package is called kdebase, the meta package is called kdebase-apps
<apachelogger> makes sense
<Quintasan> aint it normal in our case?
<Quintasan> :D
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> quite frankly such shit annoys me shitless
<apachelogger> apt-get source kdebase
<apachelogger> oha pulls kde-meta
<apachelogger> so then you are left wondering
<Quintasan> oh updates, maybe dolphin will stop crashing
<Lure> Any concern if I upload digikam 1.1 w/ Nepomuk support also to backports PPA (KDE 4.4 for Karmic)? People are asking me for digikam with Nepomuk support...
 * Lure is not sure, since 1.1 is not in official backports yet
<Quintasan> Lure: maybe rename the package to digikam-nepomuk and upload, if it breaks something then users wont automatically update to it :P
<Quintasan> though it's a dirty workaround :P
<Lure> Quintasan: it is optional functionality and off by default
<Lure> Quintasan: current package just did not build with nepomuk...
<Quintasan> Lure: oh well, I'm up for testing anyways, I think we can ask apachelogger or Riddell
<apachelogger> Lure: push it to beta-backports if no one complains within the next couple of days we should be fine ;)
<Lure> apachelogger: ok, will do that first and ask some of requestors to test it
<apachelogger> sounds good
 * apachelogger is wondering what one needs to do to get that freaking folderview to redraw itself
<Lure> apachelogger: but beta-backports do not have kde 4.4 and virtuoso-nepomuk, so not sure it is good base at all
<apachelogger> staging shoudl still have 4.4 I suppose
<Lure> apachelogger: correct, will use that
<dhillon-v10> apachelogger: have you tried building maximus in lucid, pbuilder gives me errors and I just realize that after finishing a diff for a merge
<dhillon-v10> apachelogger: fixed it, sudo pbuilder --clean ;)
<apachelogger> jussi01: could take a bit to fix that
<dhillon-v10> apachelogger: need some help, pbuilder is acting strange again, while downloading some packages it says 404 address not found, why is that??
<dhillon-v10> apachelogger: precisely something like this: Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com lucid/main libdbus-1-dev 1.2.16-2ubuntu2        404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.46 80]
<apachelogger> sudo pbuilder update
<apachelogger> I would suppose your apt cache is out of date
<apachelogger> dhillon-v10: also check out the pbuilder hooks
<apachelogger> I think there is a hook that runs apt-get update before doing anything else
<apachelogger> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/pbuilder/pbuilder-hooks
<shtylman> http://arstechnica.com/open-source/reviews/2010/02/hands-on-semantic-desktop-starts-to-show-in-kde-sc-44.ars?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=rss
<shtylman> nice shoutout to kubuntu ^
<neversfelde> apachelogger: thanks
<Riddell> apachelogger: what's hasBattery?
<Riddell> Lure: digikam 1.1 should be ok in backports
<Riddell> as long as its tested first
<Riddell> shtylman: we tried to install lucid on an eeePC tonight at the KDE 4.4 release party, we have to fix that thing for small resolutions
#kubuntu-devel 2010-02-21
<shtylman> Riddell: yea...im gonna be looking at it later today
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://techbase.kde.org/KDE_System_Administration/PlasmaDestkopScripting#Misc._Global_Properties_and_Functions
<apachelogger> boolean hasBattery: whether or not the system has the ability to run on battery power, e.g. a laptop or mobile device
<apachelogger> it always annoyed me that my workstation did have the battery plasmoid added ;)
<Riddell> apachelogger: why does the upgrade script interfere with that?
<apachelogger> Riddell: well, I only changed the init script to *not* add the plasmoid to the tray, but since the upgrade script gets executed right after the init script it would added the battery plasmiod nonetheless
<apachelogger> which was easy enough to work around by making the upgrade script check for hasBattery as well
<apachelogger> but I imagine this can cause quite some headache in larger scripts
<apachelogger> gotta talk to aseigo about that
<apachelogger> Riddell: also, we cannot add currently set foldeview to show desktop:/ because it does not have a configChanged() interface (which is what would be called by widget.reloadConfig()), I already poked fredrikh about it and he said that he's going to fix that
<apachelogger> otherwise we can easy enough patch a configChanged() in that only takes the url into account
<Riddell> ooh cool, nice fix
<apachelogger> Riddell: reloadConfig()? according to the documentation it gets done once the script exits anyway :)
<apachelogger> (that of course implies there is a configChanged() interface ;))
<Riddell> aye, I had to get aseigo to add that to get the init script working at all
<apachelogger> *nod*
<markey> http://linuxexperimentation.blogspot.com/2010/02/kubuntu-lucid-review.html
<markey> ^ you will love this
<markey> :)
<markey> "This level of perfection reflects on how good the final release version is going be. I would recommend Kubuntu Lucid to any serious KDE user instead of the current stable Karmic.
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> now that indeed is madness
<markey> is it?
 * markey hasn't tried Lucid
<markey> tbh, I plan to migrate to Chakra
<markey> the UDev thing is killing me
<markey> and the whole Ubuntu nonsense too
<apachelogger> "Kdm login to fully loaded desktop, 19 secs"
<apachelogger> that is insanity
 * apachelogger never noticed it takes that loong
<Riddell> I timed about 45 seconds grub to desktop
<apachelogger> Riddell: maybe we should also get started with that bootcharting business?
 * apachelogger thinks it shouldnt take longer than 20 or 25 seconds to get to once desktop :/
 * apachelogger also thinks that we need bash autocompletion for cmake ... that cmake_install_prefix option is way too long ^^
<Mamarok> apachelogger: it sure doesn't take that long on Karmic
<apachelogger> Mamarok: your machine boots in less than 20?
<apachelogger> do you have ssd or something?
<Mamarok> no, but it sure boots in 10 from KDM to destop
<Mamarok> didn't check from grup to desktop
<apachelogger> well, it depends on the hardware
<apachelogger> something tells me my system is using iso instead of utf8
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> locale is C :D
<apachelogger> that explains a lot
<apachelogger> silly ubiquity didnt install properly
<apachelogger> bah
<apachelogger> Riddell, Tonio_: https://code.launchpad.net/~apachelogger/packagekit/kubuntu-upgrade-support/+merge/19807 if someone could please merge :)
<apachelogger> http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/screencasts/drkonqi-installdbgsymbols.ogv
<glatzor> apachelogger, why did you add the fix_progress_crash.patch to PackageKit?
<glatzor> apachelogger, there is already a self._backend._cache.has_key(pkg_name) check in the next line
<apachelogger> glatzor: jontheechdina did, I just synced what is in the archive
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ping
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i get these errors on a upload : http://pastebin.ca/1804583 : so i googled around and found that i need to get my gpg key signed
<shadeslayer> so can someone sign them?
<a|wen> shadeslayer: looks like you need to sign your own signature (self-sign it)
<shadeslayer> a|wen: how?
<shadeslayer> a|wen: i had to reinstall kubuntu but saved my keys and later imported them
<shadeslayer> i have this problem since then
<a|wen> shadeslayer: use "gpg --edit-key" on the key id and then mark it as trusted using "trust" ... i think that should be enough
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> a|wen: thanks :)
<a|wen> yw :)
<Tonio_> apachelogger: ping
<Tonio_> apachelogger: I tested your merge proposal seems fine
<apachelogger> Tonio_: cool please merge then :)
<Tonio_> apachelogger: read pv please :)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: btw i hope the naming is correct now : https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/kde-extra/+packages
<shadeslayer> for the rekonq packages that is
<Tonio_> apachelogger: merged :)
<JontheEchidna> glatzor: I added the patch back because the issue re-appeared without it
<JontheEchidna> and it has stopped the stream of dupes, so I am assuming that the patch indeed re-fixed it
<shadeslayer> wow...this is new... chromium downloading via the KDE download manager :o
<shadeslayer> http://imagebin.ca/view/mH2I9jF.html
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: using the daily ppa?
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: yeah
 * JontheEchidna updates
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: it even used the kde window for asking where to save
<shadeslayer> and not the ugly gnome one :D
<JontheEchidna> whoa
<shadeslayer> yeah i was blown away :P
<JontheEchidna> chromium for default browzar!1!
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: hehe :D
<shadeslayer> i vote rekonq :P
<persia> You'd want to be testing the browsers *in* the archive, now that we've passed feature freeze, if you wantt o change the default :)
<JontheEchidna> heh, yeah
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: your irssi backlog is the same as mine :x
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: :P
<JontheEchidna> hmm, no luck here :(
<JontheEchidna> boring ol' gtk dialog
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: hmm.. weird.. i did uninstall some gnome packages related to ubuntuone gnome client earlier,maybe thats why?
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: btw for a new package who should be the maintainer?
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: just for my PPA too?
<JontheEchidna> oh, there it doesn't really matter
<shadeslayer> and the XSBC orig. maintaier?
<shadeslayer> *maintainer
<JontheEchidna> that'd be you
<shadeslayer> grrr... it was a glitch...
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: nope
<shadeslayer> yeah... i tried it again... didnt work
<apachelogger> technically it should be 0.3.90+git20100221-0ubuntu0~ppa1
<shadeslayer> idk why though
<apachelogger> and 0.3.90+git20100221-0ubuntu0~karmic0~ppa1 for karmic
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: its the same for lucid
<shadeslayer> 0.3.90+git20100221-0ubuntu1~ppa0
<shadeslayer> oh 0ubuntu0...
 * persia recommends just setting oneself as "Maintainer" for PPA uploads.
<shadeslayer> btw '>>' should work in the control file right?
<shadeslayer> like : libxcursor1 (>> 1.1.2)
<apachelogger> yes
<shadeslayer> and the changelog should read initial release right?
<apachelogger> yup
<apachelogger> doesnt really matter for ppa though :P
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: regarding the watch file,how does one make the link?
<apachelogger> I do hate new kmail setups -.-
<apachelogger> nothing but trouble
<shadeslayer> like fo rekonq its : http://sf.net/rekonq/rekonq-([\d.]*)\.tar\.bz2
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I do not quite understand the question
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: theres a line in the watch file,how do i write that line?
<shadeslayer> its a new package...
<apachelogger> kubotu: google ubuntu manpages uscan
<kubotu> Results for ubuntu manpages uscan: 1. #364116 - [uscan] please add --force-download to download tarball ...: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=364116 | 2. Linux Programmer's Guide Man Pages - Ubuntu Forums: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=8960 | 3. Ubuntu Manpage: dh-make-pecl - Create debian source packages from ...: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/gutsy/man1/dh-make-pecl.1.html
<ubottu> Debian bug 364116 in devscripts "[uscan] please add --force-download to download tarball when pkg is up to date" [Wishlist,Fixed]
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> stupid google :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/en/man1/uscan.1.html
<a|wen> wohoo! digikam + kipi-plugins is nice :D
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: if i just replace rekonq with the project name,will it work?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: again I do not understand the question
<shadeslayer> for eg in the line
<shadeslayer> http://sf.net/rekonq/rekonq-([\d.]*)\.tar\.bz2
<shadeslayer> i replace rekonq with recorditnow
<shadeslayer>  http://sf.net/rekonq/rekonq-([\d.]*)\.tar\.bz2
<shadeslayer> argh
<shadeslayer> http://sf.net/recorditnow/recorditnow-([\d.]*)\.tar\.bz2
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> if the tarball is called like that
<shadeslayer> hmm
<apachelogger> otherwise you will have to make the regex fit as well
<shadeslayer> ([\d.]*) corresponds to version no. right? like 0.7
<persia> [\d.]* matches anything at all.
<persia> [\d\.]* matches any combination of digits and '.'s.
<apachelogger> it corresponds to any string that repeats any number of times either a digit or a period
<persia> [\d\.]+ is recommended for use in watch files for version numbers.
<apachelogger> persia: inside [] you do not need to escape .
<persia> apachelogger: In perl you do, and that's parsed in perl.
<persia> POSIX regexes work the way you describe.
<apachelogger> are you sure it is parsed as perl regex?
<apachelogger> jsut because it is parsed in perl does not mean it gets parsed as perl regex :P
<persia> Yes.
<apachelogger> ok
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: in that case go read perl regex documentation ;)
<persia> man uscan | grep perl :)
<persia> (man perlre)
<persia> But really, [\d\.]+ is the good version string.
<shadeslayer> persia: no man page for perlre
<apachelogger> !man
<ubottu> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the  command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal | Manpages online: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<apachelogger> !man perlre
<apachelogger> tsimpson: ^
<apachelogger> feature request
<persia> shadeslayer: use manpages.ubuntu.com or install perl-doc
<apachelogger> :)
<persia> tsimpson: It could just link to manpages.ubuntu.com, so easy to implement :)
<apachelogger> yep, that is what I expect it to do
<shadeslayer> persia: ok :)
 * apachelogger goes killing unk
<JontheEchidna> hmm, are we in main freeze? alpha3 is scheduled for the 25th
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: soft freeze from tue to thu
<shadeslayer> oh btw for the initial release do i need some special dch command?
<tsimpson> patches are welcome :)
<apachelogger> tsimpson: go use a bot implemented in a sensible language
<apachelogger> like ecmascript
 * shadeslayer guesses dch --create
<tsimpson> apachelogger: feel free to port the existing plugins and I'll gladly ditch supy-hell
<tsimpson> I'm working on the channel management stuff right now, so I won't get to the manpage stuff for a while
<tsimpson> and I have jury service in march, so...
<apachelogger> sounds like fun Oo
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: do you think we should make unk a transitional package to knh?
<JontheEchidna> that would help people who said "no" to update-manager's old-package-removal not have 2 notifiers
<JontheEchidna> I'm all for it
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: update-notifier-kde has a higher version than k-n-h
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: how so?
<apachelogger> oh
<JontheEchidna> 9.10ubuntu2 vs 0.4.90
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I would change knh's scheme
<JontheEchidna> perhaps k-n-h should adopt u-n-k's version scheme
<apachelogger> I think I migrated everything to the scheme used by unk
<JontheEchidna> I'll do that now
<apachelogger> not that we have all that much to migrate ;)
<JontheEchidna> I'll add the transitional package while I'm at it
<apachelogger> cool, thx
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: btw, is aptcc usable?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: yeah. works fairly well
<JontheEchidna> all it lacks is install-from-file and distro-upgrade
<apachelogger> well, distro-upgrade could be archived via the helper script we used for adept
<apachelogger> though I think CPython would be better
 * apachelogger wants to note that last time he wanted to use CPython he got all scared away by its uglyness :P
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: killed all kopete-facebook bugs
<JontheEchidna> nice
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: we dont need it anymore :)
<apachelogger> that is why I killed all bugs :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: hehe... :D
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: one pacakge i backported and it became redundant :'(
<apachelogger> well, there are worse things in live ^^
<shadeslayer> :D
<apachelogger> something tells me that some part of our insanely space saving packaging is causing ksplashx to not refresh its cache
<apachelogger> and something tells me that I hate the freaking touchpad here
<apachelogger> and I am wondering where one would send a bash autocompletion script to
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: cache refreshing woes were happening before the space-saving
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: got autocompletion for kcmshell4 :D
<JontheEchidna> tab completion fore kcmshell4 arguments??
<apachelogger> aye
<JontheEchidna> sweet
<apachelogger> aaaaah
<apachelogger> why cant I turn on that the touchpad gets disabled when typing -.-
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: kcm-touchpad doesnt like me :(((((
<JontheEchidna> :(
<apachelogger> omg
<apachelogger> it is not even supposed to work!
<apachelogger> holy smokes
 * apachelogger turns off the touchpad
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: now i get what you meant by killing kopete-fb bugs...
<shadeslayer> i thought you meant you killed the bugs in the source :P
<apachelogger> bug 491353 looks strange
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 491353 in kubuntu-default-settings "karmic upgrade: hal-policy-ntfs-config-write-policy.fdi link breaks hal" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/491353
<apachelogger> Tonio__: is that ntfs fdi even necessary anymore?
<apachelogger> ntfs-3g seems to ship with it's own fdi nowadays
<JontheEchidna> bug 525367
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 525367 in kde4libs "kdelibs5-dev should depend on libattica-dev" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/525367
<JontheEchidna> any reason why it shouldn't?
<shadeslayer> btw anyone using ktorrent svn?
<JontheEchidna> If 4.0 gets released before UI freeze I'm filing a feature freeze exception, but I've not actually used it yet.
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: +1 we *need* multiple tracker to be available :)
<JontheEchidna> <3 magnet links
<shadeslayer> hehe :)
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: and i test ktorrent svn out.... and apart from the UI everything has changed :P
<shadeslayer> brb
<Tonio__> apachelogger: yep, I think it shouldn't be necessary anymore
<Tonio__> apachelogger: maybe we should clean kds on that point
<Tonio_> apachelogger: ntfs 3G it always shipped with with it's own fdi, but kde3 ignored them
<Tonio_> apachelogger: with kde4, that should work out of the box
<apachelogger> Tonio_: kds is clean :P
<apachelogger> Tonio_: do you remember a specific case where it did not work?
<Tonio_> hum, can't remember no
<Tonio_> apachelogger: which ntfs-3g are you talking about, if kds is now clean ?
<Tonio_> apachelogger: I may not get your point :)
<apachelogger> Tonio_: it is clean besides that fdi file :P
<apachelogger> i did not dare removing it earlier because I did not know a specific use case to test regressions against
<sithlord48> i created a service menu how do i go about getting it in the repos ?
<apachelogger> create a package around the service menu
<Tonio_> apachelogger: well.... it doesn't arm atany point
<sithlord48> and how do i create the package (i.e what tools do i need) its only a desktop files and will be dependent on okteta
<Tonio_> apachelogger: maybe we shouldn't touch this right now and remove it for lucid+1 no ?
<Tonio_> apachelogger: or remove it and test btw... afaik it should work, so you decide what's best
<apachelogger> Tonio_: I would go for remove and test
<apachelogger> but first we need a list of test cases to ask people to test against
<apachelogger> like a) internal partition b) thumbdrive c) firewire
<JontheEchidna> I can't mount ntfs drives as it is
<Tonio_> apachelogger: yeah
<Tonio_> apachelogger: I'm not at home so I have nothing reliable to test except from a usb key :)
<Tonio_> apachelogger: I'll be back home in a week
<JontheEchidna> http://imagebin.ca/view/IpZJi1fq.html
 * apachelogger aint got no ntfs drive at all :D
<JontheEchidna> didn't we have a patch to ask for the pass on ntfs drives?
<apachelogger> possibly
<JontheEchidna> seems we still do, but it ain't doing much
<JontheEchidna> this seems to break every other release
<apachelogger> oh well, you know my point on patches :P
<crimsun> apachelogger: #454287 is not a bug; the driver cannot add support for it where the underlying hw doesn't exist. You may have implied as such in your comment; it's difficult to interpret.
<crimsun> (LP #454287, that is)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 454287 in alsa-driver "No Way to Enable Analog Loopback" [Undecided,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/454287
<shtylman> Riddell: if you know someone with an Eee feel free to ask them to try the latest installer (not packaged yet) ... I just committed some fixes that should make it better on the smaller screen
<EagleScreen> my sister has one EeePc
<EagleScreen> if some day comes here with it i will test
<JontheEchidna> Lex79: have you packaged Qt 4.6.2 yet?
<Lex79> no, I need sandsmark patch
<JontheEchidna> hmm
<JontheEchidna> I have a patch I'd like to backport from 4.6.3
<JontheEchidna> http://qt.gitorious.org/+qt-developers/qt/staging/commit/059be19781a22d2e41f22072152589857d0fabf9
<JontheEchidna> Lex79: debian is going to switch back to kdesupport phonon, can we do the same?
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: I'm ready for that, but we need an official decision :)
<JontheEchidna> Lex79: they already did so in git: http://git.debian.org/?p=pkg-kde/qt4-x11.git;a=summary
<Lex79> I know, I already merge in my compy :)
<JontheEchidna> could you add the patch I linked to too, please?
<Lex79> ok
<JontheEchidna> fixes a very annoying bug in k3bg
<JontheEchidna> *k3b
<JontheEchidna> thanks :)
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: btw Phonon now is in gitorious http://gitorious.org/phonon
<Lex79> they will drop from kdesupport
<Lex79> just for your curiosity :)
<JontheEchidna> ya, I've been keeping an eye on it
<JontheEchidna> hopefully that will make it more likely to have stable releases before new KDE versions :s
<Lex79> :)
<apachelogger> crimsun: oh well, I thought it might be doable at software level too (after all to me it only apears as using a tee from in to out and software)
<apachelogger> but if it is hardware dependent it is all the same to me, as long as the bug does not clot poor old kdemultimedias bug list ;)
<crimsun> apachelogger: heh :-)
<fale> hi
<fale> I was looking into kubuntu-meta
<fale> and I've seen that it depends from hal
<fale> (the lucid one, I'm looking into)
<fale> lucid wasn't planned to be hal free?
<Riddell> fale: KDE still needs hal
<fale> Riddell: than kubuntu lucid will have hal?
<fale> *then
<Riddell> QED
<fale> what are you trying to demostrate?
<ryanakca> fale: Kubuntu Lucid needs KDE. KDE still needs hal. Therefore Kubuntu Lucid will have hal.
<txwikinger2> hi ryanakca
<ryanakca> Hi txwikinger2
#kubuntu-devel 2011-02-14
<c2tarun> hi...
<Daskreech> hi
<bambee> morning
<Quintasan> \o
<valorie> o/
<afiestas> Riddell: finally I won't make it to finish kde-disk-utility for 19 :/ not if I want to make it right
<Riddell> afiestas: 24th is feature freeze
<Riddell> but best to get it right rather than rush
<afiestas> Riddell: in 24? :s
<afiestas> I thought it was the 19 :s
<afiestas> or the 18, but not 14 >.<
<debfx> Riddell: could you sync pyudev and get it through NEW?
<debfx> bug #718399
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 718399 in Ubuntu "Sync pyudev 0.8-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/718399
<debfx> it's a dependency of the new synaptiks version
<Riddell> afiestas: Thursday 24th February
<Riddell> debfx: ok
<afiestas> a fuck, I read "24h"
<afiestas> xDDD
<afiestas> not 24h xD
<afiestas> *
<afiestas> *24th 
<bambee> It's not possible yet to clone a branch from a bzr repository in our own account ? (language-selector)
<Riddell> bambee: you can
<Riddell> bzr branch lp:foo
<Riddell> bzr push lp:~me/<product>/<branchname>
<bambee> ok thanks :)
<Riddell> shadeslayer: what happened to neon announce?
<c2tarun> can anyone help me with this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/566943/  I asked this on motu but I was in hurry so didn't understand. Can anyone please explain?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: shall I upload dcmtk?
<Riddell> c2tarun: looks like it's missing a library from the linking arguments
<c2tarun> Riddell: yup some library is missing when compiling libtools, but I dont know what libraries are missing and where to add them?
<Riddell> hmm, those are from openssl so -lssl -lcrypto should cover it
<c2tarun> Riddell: how did you find it? :( and where should I add -lssl and -lcrpto?
<Riddell> I googled for BIO_s_socket
<Riddell> but you already have -lssl -lcrypto in the link line, so it is a mystery
<c2tarun> Someone told me its the problem of the order in which they are mentioned. The prob is I dont know the file in which I have to change the order.
<Riddell> possibly, you can try running it mannually
<Riddell> cd debian/tmp-build-pgsql/src/stored; debian/tmp-build-pgsql/libtool --silent --tag=CXX --mode=link /usr/bin/i686-linux-gnu-g++   -L../lib -L../cats  -o btape btape.o block.o butil.o dev.o device.o label.o vtape.o lock.o ansi_label.o dvd.o ebcdic.o autochanger.o acquire.o mount.o record.o read_record.o reserve.o stored_conf.o match_bsr.o parse_bsr.o scan.o spool.o vol_mgr.o wait.o \
<Riddell>  -lbacsql -lbacfg -lbac  -lm -lpthread -ldl   -lssl d-lcrypto
<Riddell> whee that was long
<c2tarun> Riddell: I am not getting what is meaning of manually ?
<Riddell> c2tarun: running the command yourself instead of through make
<Riddell> then changing the order to see if it helps
<c2tarun> the problem is I dont know where to change the order :) I mean in which file. :/
<c2tarun> even if I compile it manually by changing order and this fixes it, still I have to know the file to make changes.
<bambee> dev: https://code.launchpad.net/~bambi/language-selector/kcm :)
<c2tarun> Riddell: you there?
<Riddell> c2tarun: doing it manually is a first step to check that the idea works at all
<zorael> Is there any way of downloading and running the textual ubiquity from a live natty session? (I don't have an alternate image and the graphical installer crashes halfway through, as per bug #716048 )
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 716048 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "kubuntu 20110207, ubiquity crash " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/716048
<zorael> 'ubiquity debconf_ui' doesn't seem to do the trick.
<c2tarun> Riddell: sorry but I failed to find any libtool file in source code folder :(
<Riddell> c2tarun: just copy and paste the failed command from your package build
<Riddell> zorael: I don't think there's any such thing as a console frontend to ubiquity
<c2tarun> Riddell: I think it is in the pastebin. should I paste that pastebin link again?
<Riddell> c2tarun: that's from a buildd, you'd need it from a local build
<zorael> Riddell: Perhaps I'm wording it wrong. The textual intaller on the alternate image?
<zorael> +s
<c2tarun> Riddell: ok wait. It'll take some time.
<Riddell> zorael: you would need an alternate image for that
<zorael> Riddell: All right, thanks.
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - The Friendliest Community on Earth | Lots to do https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | alpha 3 bugs http://goo.gl/yGhJd | 10.04.2 testing http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/
<Riddell> 10.04.2 testing http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/
<yofel> o/
<Riddell> morning yofel
<Riddell> ScottK, maco: owncloud updated
<c2tarun> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> hi c2tarun 
<c2tarun> Riddell: hi :) u remembered the error I asked few minutes ago.
<c2tarun> ?
<Riddell> yes
<c2tarun> Riddell: That error was due to new linkage technique followed in natty. When building the package on maverick machine, I am not getting any error :( I tried this earlier but forgot to tell you.
<c2tarun> Riddell: I build that package again on my system and since I am using maverick, build was successful
<Riddell> not an uncommon issue, gcc gets updated each release and that tends to cause some new issues to arrise
<c2tarun> Riddell: no that was not due to gcc. That was because maverick allows indirect linking with libraries. In natty this kind of linking is prohibited. So all the libraries required must be either linked directly or they'll give an error.  Check this out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyNarwhal/ToolchainTransition
<debfx> Debian started removing qt3/kde3 packages: kguitar klineakconfig knetdockapp komba2 kwavecontrol orsa tork xcardii complearn-gui kallery kdetv
<debfx> Riddell: ↑
<Riddell> debfx: so I see, I think we should follow them
<ScottK> Since Lucid will be supported on the desktop longer than Natty, I don't see any rush though.
<c2tarun> Riddell: looked at that page?
<yofel> c2tarun: so, did the reordering help?
<Riddell> c2tarun: yes, it's interesting, by gcc I was meaning the whole toolchain
<c2tarun> yofel: Riddell asked me to build that package on my system. On my system package build successfully without any reordering. To build it on natty I should know the place for reordering but I dont know :(
<c2tarun> Riddell: so what should I do?
<debfx> still I see no reason why we should support them in natty
<debfx> so I think we should remove the first batch in natty and the rest in natty+1
<Riddell> c2tarun: make a natty chroot with debootstrap, build the package there until it fails, run the failed linking command manually, change the ordering to check it fixes it, then work out what needs to be done to the build system to make that change
<Riddell> debfx: how do you mean first batch?
<c2tarun> Riddell: I builded the package on natty chroot. but I dont know what do you mean by linking command manually :( (I mean I dont know how to do that?) + I looked and tried but failed to find the place to make the change which MAY fix the error. I am not much familiar with shell scripting, do you think I should read something about it?
<Riddell> c2tarun: copy and paste the linking command that filed to get the same problem
<Riddell> then change the order of the linking commands to see if that fixes it
<Riddell> s/filed/failed/
<kubotu> Riddell: You did something wrong... Try s/you/me/ or tell me "help sed"
<Riddell> s/You/kubotu/
<kubotu> Riddell: You did something wrong... Try s/you/me/ or tell me "help sed"
<debfx> Riddell: for example all packages that Debian removes before natty beta1
<c2tarun> Riddell: sorry to ask this again but still I am not getting how to change the order. Should I simply execute the failed command by changing the order on terminal? I dont think that'll do :(
<yofel> c2tarun: for now do exactly that
<Riddell> c2tarun: yes
<c2tarun> Riddell: ok.
<Riddell> that's the first step to check the problem can be fixed
<c2tarun> Riddell, yofel: how running the command can work? as pbuilder removes all the changes made in the chroot and finishes the task.
<yofel> c2tarun: use the kubuntu pbuilder hooks or just login to pbuilder and build there yourself
<c2tarun> yofel: ok, I dont know how to access the file outside the chroot after logging into pbuilder. so please either tell me that or please tell me how to use pbuilder hook :(
<Riddell> or don't use pbuilder
<c2tarun> Riddell: that may be good, but without using pbuilder how can i get natty build?
<Riddell> 14:08 < Riddell> c2tarun: make a natty chroot with debootstrap
<yofel> c2tarun: the chroot is in /var/cache/pbuilder/build/<pbuilder_PID>/ so you can access the chroot fine from the outside
<yofel> c2tarun: as for the pbuilder hooks: 'bzr co lp:~kubuntu-members/pbuilder/pbuilder-hooks ~/.pbuilder-hooks'
<yofel> c2tarun: and then add HOOKDIR="$HOME/.pbuilder-hooks" to your ~/.pbuilderrc
<c2tarun> yofel: actually I am using pbuilder-dist, so it is in ~/pbuilder and I can access chroot from outside, but problem is accessing files outside chroot from inside.
<yofel> why do you want to do that? just copy them from the outside into the chroot
<yofel> and the other way around isn't possible I think
<c2tarun> yofel: hmm...  you mean I should log into chroot first and then copy the files from other terminal right? ok I'll try
<yofel> yes
<shadeslayer> Riddell: well .. it would be nice :)
<shadeslayer> ( regarding dcmtk )
<Riddell> shadeslayer: uploaded
<shadeslayer> thanks! :)
<shadeslayer> and about neon
<shadeslayer> yofel: Quintasan valorie how about we leave artwork for now?
<shadeslayer> nigelb: really? O_O
<shadeslayer> nigelb: linkie to photo plz
 * shadeslayer hasn't seen what fabsh made
<yofel> shadeslayer: if we don't get anything by evening today, I agree
<shadeslayer> hmm
 * shadeslayer pokes #oxygen once more
<nigelb> shadeslayer: http://twitter.com/fabsh
<nigelb> shadeslayer: well, not blatent
<nigelb> shadeslayer: I realized its an app that does that.
<shadeslayer> yep
 * nigelb goes to wok
<nigelb> *work
<shadeslayer> O_O http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VvDDu9GXoLI
<shadeslayer> i *have* to try this
<bambee> someone is an apt-pkg guru ?
<yofel> depends on the problem..
<bambee> actually language-selector installs pkg using qapt-batch => qapt-batch updates the cache, and the cache (self._cache instanceOf type apt.Cache) has to be reloaded to match changes  => it's required to update listviews 
<bambee> actually packages are only marked as "mark_install" or "mark_delete" but never has "is_installed" for example , so listview update does not work as expected
<yofel> talk to JohntheEchidna when you see him, he wrote qapt
<bambee> ok
<rbelem> Riddell, ping
<Riddell> hi rbelem 
<rbelem> Riddell, :-)
<rbelem> Riddell, what do you think about add the current patches for ksambashare to the packages
<rbelem> Riddell, they are working, but the ui is not the optimal
<shadeslayer> bah ovi is down >.>
<rbelem> shadeslayer, :-D
<Riddell> rbelem: if it's working reliably and doesn't have obvious problems, sure
<shadeslayer> 45 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 44059ms
<Riddell> rbelem: where can I find it to test it?
<shadeslayer> :<
<rbelem> Riddell, the plugin patch is here http://reviewboard.kde.org/r/6308/
<rbelem> Riddell, and the ksambashare is in kdelibs git
<Riddell> rbelem: is the kdelibs patch different than what is in 4.6?
<rbelem> Riddell, yup
<shadeslayer> Riddell: so what can be done about the KWallet issue
<rbelem> Riddell, it just entered when they open the repos for 4.7
<Riddell> shadeslayer: what KWallet issue?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: the one on the todo?
<shadeslayer> hmm
<yofel> shadeslayer: the sso one?
<shadeslayer> there was this network issue
<shadeslayer> yofel: no
<shadeslayer> where when you login it automagically opens KWallet
<yofel> what's the problem there?
<shadeslayer> yofel: currently when you login and have autoconnect set for a network AND you store your network secrets in kwallet, kwallet prompts you for a pass as soon as you login
<yofel> aaah, right
<Riddell> why is that a problem?
<shadeslayer> idk ... i saw it in the wiki somewhere
<shadeslayer> now i don't
<shadeslayer> maybe i'm starting to go the apachelogger way 
<Riddell> the only thing we had on the todo list is the ubuntu one sso issue, which ubuntu one says they'll solve at some point
<shadeslayer> yeah ....
<shadeslayer> i really can't remember where i saw that task
<shadeslayer> altho i did see it :P
<yofel> Riddell: they actually removed the depends on gnome-keyring already, they depend on the d-bus service now
<yofel> got to debug that when I couldn't get uone to work in natty
<yofel> need to get them to add the depends again until we actually have ksecretserviced
<Riddell> rbelem: creating shares doesn't work for me
<rbelem> Riddell, there are two patches in the git for ksambashare, i forgot to say :-(
<Riddell> rbelem: in kdenetwork or kdelibs?
<rbelem> Riddell, the second one fixes a problem with the share permissions
<rbelem> Riddell, kdelibs
<Riddell> kdelibs I just grabbed kio/kio/ksamba*
<Riddell> from trunk
<Riddell> anything else I need?
<rbelem> Riddell, includes/KSambaShare, a small change to CMakeList.txt and kio/CMakeList.txt
<rbelem> Riddell, the changes just add the files
<rbelem> Riddell, i will point the two git hashes
<rbelem> the second 617af27182d85458e7e2e9e35046f1513d9da232
<rbelem> and the first d49c4b4391c1f34b950e5565b8b89ad5e610a203
<rbelem> Riddell, ^
<Riddell> rbelem: and does creating shares work for you?
<rbelem> Riddell, yup
<rbelem> Riddell, ah! I forgot to add the samba verification
<rbelem> Riddell, do you have samba installed?
<Riddell> rbelem: yes
<rbelem> :-(
<Riddell> I can create shares in nautilus
<Riddell> (although i can't actually log into them)
<Riddell> rbelem: why is there still advanced/propsdlgplugin/ and simple/ ?
<rbelem> Riddell, remove them is the next step after plugin receive shipt
<Riddell> rbelem: remove which?
<rbelem> Riddell, the simple and the nfs dirs
<rbelem> afiestas__, and me will work to write a fileshare kcm to replace the current, which lives in the simple dir
<rbelem> Riddell, ^
 * Riddell tries compiling trunk
<shadeslayer> !!!
<shadeslayer> Riddell: use Neon?
<rbelem> Riddell, git master?
<Riddell> neon?  never heard of it.  if only there was a dot story or something to announce these things
<Riddell> rbelem: yes (for kdelibs)
<rbelem> :-D
<rbelem> Riddell, i have the packages here
<shadeslayer> :P
<rbelem> Riddell,  i will send the libkio to you
<shadeslayer> valorie: Quintasan yofel announce it without the artwork i say
<shadeslayer> :P
<yofel> yeah..
<rbelem> Riddell, media.rbelem.info/libkio5_4.6.0-0ubuntu2_i386.deb
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> where did the akonadi notes plasmoid go from KDE PIM in experimental
<shadeslayer> someone gobbled it up
<yofel> shadeslayer: kjots (in 4.5.93)
<shadeslayer> hmm
<rbelem> Riddell, media.rbelem.info/kdelibs5-dev_4.6.0-0ubuntu2_i386.deb
<Riddell> rbelem: doesn't help
<Riddell> I can remove shares though
<rbelem> :-/
<rbelem> Riddell, are you running dolphin from a terminal?
<rbelem> Riddell, you can see the error messages
<Riddell> yes though nothing about samba in the output
<rbelem> :-(
 * rbelem is looking for errors
<rbelem> Riddell, it is working well here
<rbelem> o.O
<Riddell> rbelem: the share gets created by shareData.setName() right?
<rbelem> rbelem, by save()
<rbelem> shareData.save()
<Riddell> rbelem: if (shareData.setAcl(model->getAcl()) != KSambaShareData::UserShareAclOk) {
<Riddell> that is true
<Riddell> so save() never gets called
<rbelem> checking...
<Riddell> yes, if I comment out the return after that if then it works
<Riddell> so, what is that if line doing?
<rbelem> Riddell, inside the if is there a return, right?
<Riddell> rbelem: yes (except I just commented it out on my computer)
<rbelem> Riddell, that if is ok, but shareData.setAcl is not working for you :-(
<rbelem> Riddell, could you qCritical() << model->getAcl();?
<rbelem> :-)
<Riddell> rbelem: I'm getting a UserSharePathNotAllowed
<rbelem> Riddell, :-O what is the path?
<Riddell> ~/jr/Documents
<rbelem> Riddell, it should return the error....
<Riddell> having commented out the return the share is created (although as I say I can't actually connect)
<rbelem> Riddell, do you have sambashare in your `groups`
<rbelem> cmd
<Riddell> yes
<rbelem> Riddell, did you add the  qCritical() << model->getAcl(); to there?
<Riddell> rbelem: it's set to ""
<rbelem> Riddell, hum... that's the why
<rbelem> Riddell, select the everybody to read-only and save with the if enabled
<Riddell> rbelem: but even if I set it to something e.g. "Everyone:f" I still get UserSharePathNotAllowed
<rbelem> Riddell, weird
<rbelem> Riddell, is your user the owner of the dir?
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> and I can use the commend line, this work fine:  net usershare add docs /home/jr/Documents comment Everyone:f
<rbelem> checking...
<rbelem> Riddell, if (!pathInfo.permission(QFile::ReadUser | QFile::WriteUser)) {
<rbelem> Riddell, return KSambaShareData::UserSharePathNotAllowed;
<rbelem> Riddell, just in this case it returns the UserSharePathNotAllowed
<Riddell> rbelem: wait, I made a mistake
<Riddell> it's returning UserShareAclInvalid
<rbelem> Riddell, ah! ok
<rbelem> Riddell, that's because model->getAcl() is returning ""
<Riddell> rbelem: right, if I set something in the UI for the ACL then it creates the share, otherwise not
<rbelem> Riddell, if you go to line 260 in kdelibs/kio/kio/ksambashare.cpp
<rbelem> Riddell, and replace the latest + by *
<rbelem> Riddell, it will work
<Riddell> rbelem: yay!
<Riddell> it works
<Riddell> awesomeness
<rbelem> :-D
<Riddell> ok, now I must run to valentine's dinner
<Riddell> thanks rbelem :)
<rbelem> Riddell, i thank you
<rbelem> Riddell, have a awesome dinner :-)
<shadeslayer> finally
<shadeslayer> it works \o/
<sheytan> Quintasan ping pong
<Quintasan> sheytan: pong ping
<sheytan> what's up?
<Quintasan> nothing much, reading visual novel since I don't want to see qtscriptbindings until Wed
<sheytan> Quintasan you want me to showup here :)
<sheytan> So you had a deal? :D
<Quintasan> oh yeah at some point in time I did
<Quintasan> But I forgot what was it -_-
<sheytan> happens to me too :D
<Quintasan> I do too much stuff
<Quintasan> Reading at least five books and two walls of text daily is sure demanding but I never get tired :O
<Quintasan> sheytan: I'll ping you back if I recall what I wanted
<sheytan> Quintasan do you like drink liters of coffee? :D
<Quintasan> nah
<sheytan> It's impossible to not get tired :D
<Quintasan> I drink tea
<Quintasan> But well, it looks like my leaves got dry
<sheytan> oh, anyway, i'm going to like lie on bet and do nothing. Ping me when you will have a question ;)
<micahg> hi, can someone take a look at bug 689362
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 689362 in qscintilla2 (Ubuntu) "abi breaking not reflected in soversion" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/689362
<debfx> hm 2.4.4 added new virtual functions
<valorie> quintasan, tazz, yofel, shadeslayer - #project-neon
#kubuntu-devel 2011-02-15
<DarkwingDuck> rekonq is having a hard time with flash.... am I doing something wrong on my end?
<valorie> does flash work in any other browsers, DarkwingDuck?
<valorie> I have no flash at all now
<valorie> for a few days, since an upgrade
<DarkwingDuck> valorie: yup
<valorie> yup you have it in FF, etc.?
<DarkwingDuck> yup
<valorie> k
<DarkwingDuck> but i hate ff
<valorie> lol
<valorie> I even tried Konq, my old standbye
<valorie> no flash anywhere
<valorie> uninstalled, reinstalled
<valorie> no good
<c2tarun> is quickly only for gtk applications? Not for Qt?
<DarkwingDuck> hmmmm...
<nixternal> anyone using gcal or gmail contacts with kmail? if so, HOW? I have followed every tutorial there is and not a single one has worked
<nixternal> nevermind. kmail, akonono, and such aren't good.
<DarkwingDuck> I've been using gmail contacts with KMail for a wihle.
<DarkwingDuck> Well, with kontact.
<c2tarun> nixternal: I used evolution once when I was using ubuntu. I think methods are same. This page might help you http://tricksfind.blogspot.com/2010/09/setup-gmail-account-in-evolution.html
<nixternal> pfft, you don't even need to do that with kmail. kmail can set it up for you with just your gmail email address. i can't get the akonono stuff working with contacts or calendar. i don't see errors at all, nor do i see my calendar or contacts either
<nixternal> tbird is just as shitty too
<nixternal> contacts in mutt is easy when using the google terminal scripts
<micahg> valorie: DarkwingDuck: bug 716311
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 716311 in flashplugin-nonfree (Ubuntu) "flash not installed" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/716311
<micahg> debfx: is there something that needs to be done for qscintilla2?
<maco> nixternal: i do that
<maco> nixternal: i added the cal & contacts resources through the akonadi interface, not through kontact
<maco> my calendar is still successfully showing me my gcal
<nixternal> maco: I have done the same, no luck
<DarkwingDuck> micahg: the problem with bug 716311 is that Flash works just fine in FF. It only doesn't work in Rekonq.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 716311 in flashplugin-nonfree (Ubuntu) "flash not installed" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/716311
<micahg> DarkwingDuck: ah, then you have a different bug :)
<DarkwingDuck> micahg: Aye, I'm looking for a bug to fit it into
<nixternal> i think micahg is lost, he told me he hates kubuntu
<DarkwingDuck> hehehe
<DarkwingDuck> Hey nixternal 
 * micahg never said that
 * micahg used KDE for many years
<nixternal> you told me that one time in band camp
<DarkwingDuck> Where is rekonq's plugin folder?
<DarkwingDuck> Riddell, ScottK, apachelogger: I have a couple meetings setup with Jono Bacon about the Community and Kubuntu community. So, I'll be updating from there.
<valorie> nice!
<debfx> micahg: no, I've marked the bug as won't fix
<Riddell> ScottK, maco: nudge nudge http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/owncloud :)
<debfx> Riddell: is there a description of what packages the kubuntu package set ought to contain?
<Riddell> debfx: the kubuntu seeds
<Riddell> lp:~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu-seeds/kubuntu.natty/
<Riddell> you can find the exact set that expands to with edit_acl.py from lp:~ubuntu-archive/ubuntu-archive-tools/trunk
<debfx> the package list is somewhat weird
<debfx> for example it contains libgnomecanvasmm2.6 but not phonon
<debfx> but the list is not automatically updated to contain the packages in the kubuntu seed?
<Riddell> it is automatically updated, but yes it includes some weirdness, there's usually a good reason for the weirdness but I often can't work it out
<Riddell> phonon isn't directly needed and probably some other package set has something that depends on something that depends on phonon so it's not considered a kubuntu exclusive package
<Riddell> you can ask cjwatson to add overrides though
<Riddell> s/needed/seeded/
<kubotu> Riddell: You did something wrong... Try s/you/me/ or tell me "help sed"
<Riddell> oh wheesht kubotu 
<debfx> even kubuntu-debug-installer is not in the package set ^^
<Riddell> debfx: well same thing, something in edubuntu will depend on kde bits which depends on that so it's not considered kubuntu only
<Riddell> debfx: just e-mail colin and ask for an override
<debfx> Riddell: what about packages like attica, shared-desktop-ontologies or libqalculate which are very qt/kde-ish but not strictly kde?
<Riddell> shared-desktop-ontologies is used by gnome and xfce, attica and libqalculate would be good to have though
<shadeslayer> DarkwingDuck: rekonq doesn't have a plguins folder :)
<shadeslayer> DarkwingDuck: put the flash plugin in ~/.mozilla/plugins
<shadeslayer> do you have amd64 by any chance?
<Riddell> video support removed from kopete :(
<shadeslayer> whaaa
<shadeslayer> oh yes
<shadeslayer> Riddell: just saw your mail to kopete devel
<shadeslayer> oh btw .. what do we do about dcmtk?
<shadeslayer> oh quite interesting
<shadeslayer> setup-packaging-environment set's up a packaging env
<shadeslayer> nice
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I uploaded dcmtk, now we wait and see if it passed MIR surely?
<shadeslayer> uh there was a update
<shadeslayer> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/702026
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 702026 in dcmtk (Debian) "[MIR] dcmtk" [Unknown,Confirmed]
<Riddell> shadeslayer: ah, well might be time to stop trying and give up
<Riddell> might worth discussing with upstream
<shadeslayer> yeah ... altho looking at the package itself i have little hope :(
<shadeslayer> wait
<Riddell> ...!
<shadeslayer> it does build again libjpeg62
<shadeslayer> http://paste.kde.org/4806
<shadeslayer> http://nokiaplanb.com/about/ << Oh boy
<bambee> hi
<Riddell> http://nokiaplanc.com/
<Riddell> hola bambee 
<bambee> :)
<shadeslayer> lol
<shadeslayer> omg
<shadeslayer> im on the uds.ubuntu.com site
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: im famous!!!
<Riddell> so is the back of apachelogger's head
<shadeslayer> yeah :P
<ScottK> Riddell: Commented.
<bambee> w00t uds website rocks :D
<shadeslayer> yeah :D
<shadeslayer> Riddell: apachelogger will find a way (excuse) to prove that the back of his head is more famous than me :P
<al> nokia - back to the boots
<Riddell> al: more realistic than http://nokiaplane.com/
<Riddell> bonjour Tonio_ 
<al> yea
<Riddell> http://nokiaplang.com/  last one is interesting
<Tonio_> hey Riddell ! long time no see... how are you ?
<Tonio_> Riddell, I'm gonna have a baby
<Tonio_> ;)
<bambee> another french ?
<bambee> nice :)
<ScottK> Tonio_: Congratulations.
<ScottK> debfx: Do I remember correctly that you had some kdesudo fixes you wanted upstream?  If so, ^^^.
<tazz> lol on the website http://uds.ubuntu.com/ is the "<!---" and "—!>"  intentional?
<Tonio_> ScottK, thanks ;)
<debfx> hi Tonio_
<debfx> could you add me to the kdesudo dev team?
<debfx> it would be good to get a new release out
<Tonio_> hey debfx 
<Tonio_> debfx, sure, did you apply for this ?
<debfx> apply in what way?
<debfx> Tonio_: ^
<Tonio_> debfx, subscribe to the project
<Tonio_> debfx, could you subscrie to https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-kdesudo
<Tonio_> please
<Tonio_> ?
<debfx> Tonio_: ah yes, I have
<Tonio_> debfx, done
<Tonio_> you should have access now
<debfx> thanks :)
<Riddell> new lucid CDs for testing http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/lucid/daily-live/20110215.2/
<Riddell> my telephone went for a swim in the river tay last weekend, any advise on a replacement?
<Riddell> ari-tczew: hmm, did you have things for sponsored upload or did I imagine that?
<ari-tczew> Riddell: 2 syncs are waiting for you :)
<Riddell> ari-tczew: for syncs anyone with upload rights can ack it then subscribe ubuntu-archive
<tazz> Riddell, n900 ?
<Riddell> tazz: hmm, dead platform :(
<tazz> Riddell, but the hardware is good, nokia will come out with atleast 1 more maemo device.
<tazz> that tells me, atleast one os upgrade.
<tazz> but yea true... dead plateform.
<tazz> Riddell, or else buy a really cheap phone. And dont care what it is.
<ari-tczew> Riddell: I don't have upload rights for main :)
<Riddell> that has been my tactic so far, I've never spent more than 15 pounds on a mobile
<tazz> Riddell, continue with the tactic... 
<tazz> you can afford to send more phones swimming.
<shadeslayer> Riddell: Desire S
<shadeslayer> something from the new HTC Series
<Riddell> shadeslayer: you know for the cost of one of those HTC Desire's I could buy another netbook
<Riddell> or two
<Riddell> second hand HTC Hero seems about the top of my price limit, £125
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> Riddell: don't they have contracts in Scotland ?
<shadeslayer> where you get the most expensive phones for dirt cheap prices
<Riddell> contracts cost money
<shadeslayer> un branded phones too
<shadeslayer> Hero is old tho
<shadeslayer> so don't get that
<Riddell> I have enough bills already, it's not like I use my mobile phone much, if I want to communicate I have the internet
<Riddell> what I'd want from an expensive phone is, MP3 player, maps, WiFi and SIP so I can pretend to have a landline again
<ari-tczew> Riddell: so you're not interested in sponsoring sync requests?
<shadeslayer> hmm ... 
<Riddell> ari-tczew: I recommend you ask the current patch pilot
<Riddell> ari-tczew: which today, is me :)
<ari-tczew> Riddell: Indeed. Did you ACKed them already?
<ari-tczew> I see subscribed ubuntu-archive.
<Riddell> ari-tczew: I'll do that as a process the syncs
<ari-tczew> Riddell: ah ok
<Riddell> s/a/I/
<kubotu> Riddell meant: "Iri-tczew: I'll do that as a process the syncs"
<Riddell> oh do shut up kubotu 
<rbelem> Riddell, ping
<bambee> What I need to do when I finished my changes in qt-language-selector (I need feedbacks before propose merging)? 
<Riddell> rbelem: hi
<rbelem> Riddell, thanks for your comments :-) I'm already working to make the changes
<rbelem> Riddell, http://blog.qt.nokia.com/2011/02/15/moving-forward-%E2%80%93-qt-at-mwc/
<c2tarun> Riddell: hi Riddell, can you please explain me this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/567420/
<rbelem> Riddell, my team at work developed the chicken wranglers game :-D
<Riddell> I don't even know what a wrangler is :)
<rbelem> Riddell, i think it is another name for farmer, +or- 
<rbelem> :-D
<apachelogger> re
<apachelogger> Riddell: I cought the powerflu in brussels it would seem
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: the back of my head always was more famous than you, nothing needs provig there
<shadeslayer> <.<
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: btw i got that download dialog bit regarding KNS3
<shadeslayer> but
<shadeslayer> there's is some weird custom logic in there
<apachelogger> nothing weird nowhere
<apachelogger> it all makes sense
<apachelogger> you just have to see the connection :P
<shadeslayer> not to me :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: what is the current patch?
<shadeslayer> one sec
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://paste.kde.org/4580/
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i don't get line 39 to 57
<shadeslayer> do i need that? 
<shadeslayer> s/that/them
<apachelogger> I haz lag in my pocket
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: yes
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you just have to do it differently
<apachelogger> IIRC the KNS button emits a signal once it exec'd the dialog
<rbelem> apachelogger, now(from today in my city) i have 5mb internet connection at home, so we can try skype calls :-D
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: but then i'll have to overload the function right
<shadeslayer> hmm
<apachelogger> or when entires are ready
<apachelogger> something like that
<apachelogger> to that signal you connect
<apachelogger> and run the code from the function
<Guest69114> iirc it emits one if the dialog box gets execd
<apachelogger> but beware that you must not show the dialog again... ;)
 * Guest69114 will have a look
<Guest69114> yea
<Guest69114> apachelogger: that part i got :)
<apachelogger> rbelem: now since I am at home where I have 0.4mb I do not think so, sir ;)
<rbelem> :'(
<apachelogger> maco, DarkwingDuck: about what HAL is replaced with ... actually it is a combination of udev, upower and udisks
<apachelogger> they fragmented the stuffz
<Riddell> c2tarun: well it can't install all the build-deps, maybe universe isn't enabled and it needs something from universe
<c2tarun> Riddell: yup, one build-depends is not in natty. What to do?
<Riddell> c2tarun: well it depends on the package needed, if it's needed that it'll need to be put into natty somehow
<c2tarun> Riddell: its needed, because I removed it from build-deps and tried to build the package and it failed.
<yofel> c2tarun: what's the missing package in question?
<c2tarun> yofel: pbbuttonsd-dev
<c2tarun> yofel: here is the control file http://paste.ubuntu.com/567422/
<yofel> ah, indeed, we had an older version ages ago, but not that one
<yofel> it does exist in debian though
<maco> apachelogger: thats just udev getting all modular though isnt it?
<Riddell> maco: no, they're unrelated as bits of code
<apachelogger> maco: udev never did power management and disk management stuff
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger: thanks.
<maco> ok
<c2tarun> yofel: ya, micagh on diff channel told me that this package can only be build on apple machine arch. so I am leaving this bug :) thank ou
<c2tarun> you*
<yofel> indeed, that's only for powerpc CPUs
<Riddell> ari-tczew: seen comment on bug 718156 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 718156 in powertop (Ubuntu) "Sync powertop 1.97-1 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/718156
<ari-tczew> Riddell: yes
<ari-tczew> Riddell: if package doesn't support armel anymore, don't build it on armel
<ari-tczew> easy
<ari-tczew> but should be conflict with binaries to require remove binaries on armel
<Riddell> ari-tczew: as the comment says, it would be nice to have a version on armel still
<ari-tczew> Riddell: today I was considering about delay this sync to natty+1
<ari-tczew> let maintainer deal with armel in Debian 
<ari-tczew> Riddell: what do you think?
<Riddell> ari-tczew: yes that would be the easy option
<ari-tczew> Riddell: do you mean delay?
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> bambee: very creative mis-spelling of my name on bug 719543 :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 719543 in language-selector (Ubuntu) "qt-language-selector: KCM integration and same features than GTK frontend [PATCH]" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/719543
<Riddell> but great to see progress on that, I'll take a look tonight or tomorrow
<Riddell> debfx: do you know why qca-tls is still in Debian?
<debfx> Riddell: because qca is in Debian
<Riddell> I wonder why they keep that
<debfx> though I suspect it will be removed sometime soon: http://bugs.debian.org/604339
<Riddell> tazz: followed your advise and got a cheapo phone
<tazz> lol nice...
 * apachelogger needs to get himself a freeo phone from some sponsor
<Riddell> this thing has no buttons on it, I think it was made for someone 10 years younger than me
<apachelogger> awww
<maco> Riddell: like me?
<tazz> Riddell, what did you buy ?
<bambee> Riddell: ohhh... Apologies xD
<bambee> omg
<bambee> Riddell: fixed
<debfx> Riddell: the source package sip4-qt3 should probably be removed as well
<Riddell> tazz: Alcatel OT-708, cheapest one with MP3 and quad band
<Riddell> debfx: ok
<Riddell> debfx: done
<Riddell> maco: you're not 10 years younger than me!
<maco> Riddell: yeahg im just rounding up to make you feel old
<apachelogger> Riddell: if you could try to apply http://quickgit.kde.org/?p=phonon-gstreamer.git&a=commit&h=a2aed0f998e45b6c98a9827aeae17120ef86b269 on phonon-backend-gstreamer
<blueyed> Are you aware of issues with kmix in Mavericks kde-4.6-ppa? I have noticed several times that kmix was eating one of my cores in the back when shutting down.
<apachelogger> blueyed: plasma issue
<blueyed> apachelogger: related to maverick only? I am on natty now.
<blueyed> just wanted to notify you.
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<apachelogger> I do not see it on maverick anymore either
<apachelogger> it is a rather random problem I suppose
<apachelogger> probably config related or something
<apachelogger> I only just heared that it was plasma going wild really
<blueyed> too bad. should not happen really. and it happened until I upgraded yesterday still.
<apachelogger> rdieter: ^ you might also be interested int he patch from above regarding gstreamer
<blueyed> good to know, thanks.
<blueyed> I hope you're doing well? ツ
<Riddell> bambee: some suggestions https://code.launchpad.net/~bambi/language-selector/kcm/+merge/49869
<rdieter> apachelogger: thx, I can give it a whirl
<bambee> Riddell: awesome, thanks :)
<sheytan> Quintasan shadeslayer /me is going to work on the PN kubuntu subpage now
<apachelogger> rdieter, Riddell: btw, phonon gstreamer 4.4.5 coming out soonishy (presumably next week)
<Riddell> ooh
<sheytan> Riddell hey
<sheytan> do you know if it is possible to add ppa with one click as you can  install apps via apturl?
<yofel> sheytan: got a banner that's more usable for now?
<sheytan> yofel not yet
<sheytan> work in progress
<yofel> sheytan: I don't think so, but adding ppas is as simple as 'sudo add-apt-repository ppa:<owner>/<ppa>'
<bambee> Riddell: about polkit dialog => there are two dbus calls on the system bus in two differents methods from the base class (LanguageSelectorBase)
<bambee> so it's normal
<yofel> software properties should accept ppa: urls too
<sheytan> yofel, i do know that. Im asking couse it would be cool to put a button "add this source" to the new website ;)
<bambee> about the rests I'll try my best :)
<yofel> sheytan: don't know about that I fear
<Quintasan> sheytan: Would be nice if you coud auto-join #project-neon and keep the stuff related there :)
<sheytan> sure ;)
<sheytan> a tip for Kubuntu devs: if there's a KCM in systemsettings for something, then do NOT put the same thing into the Kmenu-system or whatever :)
<jjesse> ;hello nigelb
<jjesse> doh meant hello nixternal
<jjesse> stupid auto complete
<nixternal> heh
<txwikinger> Has anybody ever used QWebInspector with the python binding? I always get a segmentation fault
<Riddell> not I
<JontheEchidna> cool: http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/UFW+KControl+Module?content=137789
<JontheEchidna> from the same guy as QtCurve
<markey> Riddell: apachelogger: Flash video is borked with latest Maverick upgrades
<markey> both Firefox and Chromium claim that you need a newer version of Flash
<markey> used to work fine
<Riddell> markey: yeah, some weirdness in packagekit I can't work out :(
<Riddell> sudo apt-get install --reinstall flashplugin-installer   should fix it
<markey> cool, lemme try that
<debfx> JontheEchidna: nice, have you already tested it?
<markey> Riddell: awesome, that fixed it :)
<markey> thanks a bunch
<JontheEchidna> debfx: nope, just saw that in the dot.kde.org kde-apps feed
<rbelem> Riddell, ping
<rbelem> Riddell, I updated the patch http://reviewboard.kde.org/r/6308/
#kubuntu-devel 2011-02-16
 * nigelb hugs nixternal 
<nigelb> I finally have a tab buddy
<c2tarun> can anyone please help me with this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/567526/
<nixternal> haha
<Daskreech> nixternal: Umm ok
<c2tarun> can anybody please look at bug 719759, needs sponsorship
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 719759 in mped (Ubuntu) "Newer Version Available" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/719759
<c2tarun> I mounted a folder on another by mount --bind. Can anyone please tell me how to undo it?
<bambee> mornin
<bambee> morning *
<c2tarun> gud morning 
<c2tarun> bambee: I mounted a folder on another by mount --bind. Can you please tell me how to undo it?
<bambee> c2tarun: umount ?
<c2tarun> bambee: umount than?
<c2tarun> bambee: done :) thanks
<bambee> you're welcome
<bambee> ;)
<c2tarun> bambee: hey can you please tell me why I am getting this error on using rmadison in chroot http://paste.ubuntu.com/567601/
<bambee> I've not time enought there, I'm at work :)
<bambee> enough *
<Riddell> hello Artemis_Fowl 
<Artemis_Fowl> hey Riddell
<Artemis_Fowl> long time
<Riddell> c2tarun: you don't have the locale installed, I just do  export LANG=C
<debfx> Riddell: why do we have extractrc in pkg-kde-tools instead of kdesdk-scripts?
<Riddell> debfx: because it's used during build by /usr/lib/kubuntu-desktop-i18n/debhelper/kubuntu-debhelper-langpack-generate.sh
<Riddell> if it was in kdesdk-scripts there would be a circular dependency
<Riddell> ScottK, maco2: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/owncloud updated
<ScottK> Riddell: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/revu1-incoming/owncloud-1102161309/lintian
<Riddell> hmm, fussy lintian
<jjesse> 1
<debfx> Riddell: ok, so kdesdk-scripts should depend on pkg-kde-tools
<Riddell> debfx: yes that's probably a good idea
<Riddell> jjesse: that's a Jonny Cash song I think
<ScottK> Riddell: Add the comment and I'll advocate it.
<jjesse> haha
<Riddell> ScottK: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/owncloud updated
<ScottK> Riddell: Advocated.
<Riddell> awooga!
 * Riddell nudges maco2 to revu too
<debfx> Riddell: could you make me a kubuntu-bugs admin so I can keep the bug subscriptions up-to-date?
<Riddell> debfx: sure
<Riddell> debfx: don
<Riddell> debfx: done
<debfx> thanks
<c2tarun> Riddell: Can you please take a look at the upload of this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/719792 I think this application is for Kubuntu.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 719792 in kdocker (Ubuntu) "Newer Version Available" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Riddell> c2tarun: can you attach the .orig.tar and .dsc too?
<c2tarun> Riddell: sure, but which orig.tar, of older or newer version?
<Riddell> c2tarun: newer
<Riddell> c2tarun: and a diff -urN  of the old debian/ directory compared to the new
<c2tarun> Riddell: ok, i'll ping you after uploading.
<c2tarun> Riddell: all done. 
<c2tarun> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> c2tarun: be with you shortly :)
<c2tarun> Riddell: Thanks :)
<Riddell> c2tarun: lovely, uploaded!
<c2tarun> Riddell: Can you sponsor it?
<Riddell> c2tarun: already did
<c2tarun> Riddell: Thanks :)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: around?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://paste.kde.org/4935
<shadeslayer> http://paste.kde.org/4936 << with style fixes
<shadeslayer> Riddell: did ubuntu apply as a mentoring org. in GSoC?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I've no idea
<shadeslayer> :S
<ScottK> BTW, I noticed today the rbtools for reviewboard is in Natty so you can post patches for review via command line (for those of you doing upstream KDE work)
<shadeslayer> ooh
 * shadeslayer was just about to send a patch in to KDM
<ScottK> Binary is python-rbtools.
<shadeslayer> altho .. i haz natty 
<shadeslayer> er
<shadeslayer> s/natty/maverick
<ScottK> I put a hacked up version in my PPA for Maverick.
<ScottK> (It also supports bzr, which I need for a $work project)
<shadeslayer> onice 
 * shadeslayer will check it out
<shadeslayer> as soon as i get rb to accept my request >.>
<ScottK> NCommander: Any chance you can look into our arm/sip problem soonish?
<NCommander> ScottK: I did, and have yet to make progress
<NCommander> ScottK: I'm pretty stumped on the problem sadly :-(
<ScottK> Surely someone built this on arm ....
<dantti_note> is it common to build an app with debuild and it starts to crash and not doing manual cmake .. && make...?
<Riddell> dantti_note: it all depends on how debian/rules is set up
<dantti_note> Riddell: hmm the app crashes in a non-sense place emit dataChanged()..., it's pretty weird and it doesnt when I manually build it...
 * dantti_note sucks at packaging..
<dantti_note> the worst is that I have to wait a few minutes before I can try again... (thankfully I'm not on amr :P )
<dantti_note> Riddell: if I change the code and not recreate the orig file will I build the patched version?
<bambee> what is the best way to get the winId from a kcmodule ?
<Riddell> dantti_note: it will include the changed code with the rebuild
<dantti_note> Riddell: thanks, is there an way on how debuild can reuse the obj code? sorry probably man has it.. i'm just afraid :P
<Artemis_Fowl> bambee: winId()?
<dantti_note> :( why segfault :P
<Riddell> dantti_note: debuild -nc will stop the whole thing rebuilding
<dantti_note> Riddell: thanks..
<bambee> Artemis_Fowl: a kcmodule inherits from a qwidget not from qmainwindow, I need the winId to attach qapt-batch
<bambee> qapt-batch requires the window id when "--attach" is used
<bambee> I can use KWindowSystem... but I've to check focus... it's boring
<Riddell> bambee: qwidget lets you ask for its winId http://doc.qt.nokia.com/latest/qwidget.html#winId
<bambee> ohhh I missed it o_O
<bambee> Riddell: thanks
 * bambee hides
<Artemis_Fowl> :P
<Artemis_Fowl> you kinda confused me
 * bambee => [ ]
<bambee> :D
<dantti_note> Riddell: my rules file is at it is when I run debuild create (irrc)
<dantti_note> *iirc
<apachelogger> eh
<apachelogger> ehehehe
<dantti_note> apachelogger: don't laught at me :P I'm almost crying here...
 * apachelogger coughs a bit so that the whole channel shall have love with the flu
<dantti_note> the client has to close the store and my new version segfaults :P
<apachelogger> dantti_note: you my dear friend should go talk to frank about KDE appstream stuffs
<dantti_note> apachelogger: yep, right after I move and have internet ;)
<apachelogger> because right now frank wants to do everything from scratch though I mentioned that kpk/apper has a nice lib that could be used perfectly for appstream too
<apachelogger> shadeslayer, ScottK: http://community.kde.org/Sysadmin/GitKdeOrgManual#Using_ReviewBoard_and_post-review
<apachelogger> integrated workflows > pyth0rn tools :P
<apachelogger> dantti_note: when will that be?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: connect(bGetNewThemes, SIGNAL(aboutToShowDialog()), this, SLOT(getNewStuff()));
<dantti_note> apachelogger: dunno right now my app crashes so I'm struglyin with it... 
<apachelogger> that is the wrong signal
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: dialogFinished	(	const KNS3::Entry::List & 	changedEntries	 )
<apachelogger> that is what you need
<dantti_note> is it possible to use a build bin and include in teh pkg?
<apachelogger> also observe how you get the entry list and stuff...
<apachelogger> dantti_note: I do not understand the question
<dantti_note> apachelogger: well tomorrow I was supporsed to be leaving to the next country, (38h trip by car...)
<dantti_note> apachelogger: my app is crashing but only when I use debuild, not if I manually build it
<apachelogger> "is it possible to use a build bin and include in teh pkg?"?
<apachelogger> oh
<dantti_note> it opens and crashes in my new model
<apachelogger> dantti_note: do you have a kdeinit lib?
<dantti_note> not it's pure qt
<apachelogger> then I dunno
<apachelogger> surely some path problem
<dantti_note> I was wondering to get the binary and push into .deb file
<apachelogger> i.e. the debuild app loads the lib from the manual install and then falls over because of symbol stuff or something
<apachelogger> dantti_note: you can make a deb manually FWIW
<apachelogger> man dpkg-deb
<dantti_note> :D
<dantti_note> thanks
<apachelogger> not terribly wise, but really debuild does the same thing under the hoood ;)
<dantti_note> ldd show things fine
<Riddell> you can make a .orig tar that contains the compiled files and have a .install file to put them into the right place same as any other package
<dantti_note> apachelogger: it's not symbol stuff, it crashes at qtreeview
<Riddell> see for example gstreamer0.10-fluendo-plugins-partner in canonical partner achive
<dantti_note> and didn't when I used QStandandarItemModel..
<dantti_note> Riddell: k 
<apachelogger> dantti_note: maybe you are using it wrong then? :P
<dantti_note> and how does it work if not built with debuild?
<Riddell> http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/pool/partner/g/gstreamer0.10-fluendo-plugins-partner/gstreamer0.10-fluendo-plugins-partner_7.0.20100316-3.dsc
<Riddell> of course, it'll only work on one platform
<Riddell> hi sheytan 
<sheytan> Hi Riddell
<dantti_note> Riddell: btw debuild -nc seems not to build the changed stuff 
<apachelogger> dantti_note: I dunno, maybe your rules file is busted?
<apachelogger> could be all sorts of things
<apachelogger> dantti_note: -nc = noclean = dont build what is already built ;)
<apachelogger> Riddell: did you get to test the dvd playback stuff for phonon gstreamer?
<dantti_note> apachelogger: well the rules is the stock version... 
<Riddell> apachelogger: don't think so, should I have?
<apachelogger> well, otherwise dvd's have no audio :P
<apachelogger> dantti_note: stock version?
<dantti_note> apachelogger: the one debuild created when the debian dir was made
<apachelogger> debuild creates a debian dir? :O
<apachelogger> are you sure that was debuild?
<dantti_note> apachelogger: no :P
<apachelogger> k ^^
<dantti_note> apachelogger: going home, using reset() instead of dataChanged solved the issue (till figuring out why it worked fine without debuild)
<dantti_note> cya
#kubuntu-devel 2011-02-17
<Riddell> hi rbelem, I made a couple of small changes to the kdelibs ksamba bits, do check them over for sanity
<Riddell> they're in git
<rbelem> Riddell, cool :-D
<Riddell> I think the kdenetwork patch is good to on into git with the addition of the dialogues on problems (samba not installed, whatever the other one is)
 * rbelem git fetch origin
<rbelem> Riddell, i will add the dialogs right now :-D
<c2tarun> There are two patches, one is applied and other don't apply because of change in the source code. What comment should I add in changelog, for removing patches?
<rbelem> Riddell, thanks for the patches :-D
<c2tarun> rbelem: can you please help me in the above problem I asked.
<rbelem> Riddell, i made a small patch to check if samba is installed in the ksambashare
<rbelem> c2tarun, sure :-)
<c2tarun> rbelem: thanks :) so what should I write in changelog? two separate entries for both the patches or simply dropped all patches.
<rbelem> c2tarun, do you think the patch still needed?
<rbelem> patches*
<c2tarun> rbelem: no, in case of first patch, half of patch is applied and on place or rest a complete new source code is there. in case of second, whole file is removed.
<c2tarun> of rest*
<rbelem> c2tarun, i think that you can write that the code where the patches were applied was completely modified and can not be applied anymore
<rbelem> c2tarun, something like this
<c2tarun> rbelem: ok thanks :)
<rbelem> Riddell, http://paste.ubuntu.com/567923/
<rbelem> c2tarun, u r welcome :-)
<Riddell> rbelem: I think that kWarning should be a kDebug, it's not unreasonable that the person don't have samba installed
<Riddell> then the kdenetwork bit should pop up a friendly dialogue saying sharing won't work unless it is installed
<c2tarun> rbelem: one more help please, in newer version there was a folder named doc. In older version there was a folder named doc_src. both folder contains some same and some different files. I  was getting an error that doc_src not found. I renamed doc of newer version to doc_src and it worked. It build succesfully. Should I mention this change in any changelog?
<rbelem> c2tarun, sure, you have to write ther every change you do the app or packaging
<c2tarun> rbelem: so I should put this change in debian/changelog or at some other place?
<rbelem> c2tarun, just debian/changelog
<c2tarun> rbelem: thanks :)
<rbelem> c2tarun, all the changes to the source have to be a patch
<c2tarun> rbelem: renaming a folder as well?
<rbelem> c2tarun, yup
<c2tarun> rbelem: sorry, but I dont know how to create a patch?
<c2tarun> rbelem: sorry I forgot, I also copied a file profiling.txt from older version to newer version. :( can you guide me to any link or manual that tells me how to create a patch?
<Riddell> c2tarun: I expect whatever is expecting doc_src needs changed to doc
<Riddell> instead of changing the upstream directory
<c2tarun> Riddell: ok, and what about copying that *.txt file from older version to newer one?
<c2tarun> Riddell: sorry I may be poking a lot, but I found the place where I need to chagne doc_src to doc. but I dont think this will create a patch automatically. And copying a file from previous version. I have no idea how to deal with this. Please reply
<rbelem> c2tarun, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Howtos/Quilt
<rbelem> c2tarun, http://wiki.debian.org/UsingQuilt
<c2tarun> rbelem: ok, thats easy, I can fix the renaming problem and can add a patch. but still can you please tell me how to handle the problem of file I copied.
<rbelem> c2tarun, quilt add filename handles that
<c2tarun> rbelem: thanks :)
<rbelem> :-)
<rbelem> Riddell, i pushed two patches to ksambashare kdelibs
<rbelem> Riddell, i will add the dialogs and the kpackagekit thing :-)
<rbelem> Riddell, do you know if is there an example anywhere? :-)
<c2tarun> I created a patch pushed it and then made changes, on running quilt refresh I am getting "Nothing in patch debian-change-2.0.6". why so?
<c2tarun> Riddell rbelem: ^^ 
<Riddell> rbelem: qdbus org.kde.KPackageKitSmartIcon /org/freedesktop/PackageKit  might help
<rbelem> Riddell, oh! packagekit uses dbus
<rbelem> thx :-)
<Riddell> rbelem: InstallPackageNames will be it
<Riddell> phonon-backend-gstreamer might have an example
<Riddell> c2tarun: sorry I need to sleep now
<c2tarun> Riddell: gud nite :)
<rbelem> Riddell, g'night
<rbelem> c2tarun, look for dot directories
<c2tarun> rbelem: dot? what are they and where to look?
<rbelem> c2tarun, maybe it is .pc
<rbelem> i'm not sure
<rbelem> c2tarun, ls -la
<c2tarun> no there are no hidden directories (doc dir ;)
<c2tarun> rbelem: ^^
<c2tarun> rbelem: but there is one .px
<c2tarun> .pc
<rbelem> c2tarun, take a look in the src root dir
<c2tarun> rbelem: there is one .pc directory it contains a folder of my patch name.
<c2tarun> rbelem: there is no src :(
<c2tarun> rbelem: patch applied. getting an error, If you get time please look at this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/567953/
<rbelem> c2tarun, you have to clean the source tree
<rbelem> c2tarun, fakeroot debian/rules clean
<c2tarun> rbelem: should i just run "fakeroot debian/rules clean"?
<rbelem> c2tarun, try that if it cleans
<c2tarun> rbelem:  nope, got this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/567956/
<rbelem> c2tarun, backup the debian dir, remove the current source tree and unpack the tarball move the debian dir back
<rbelem> c2tarun, try to build after that
<c2tarun> rbelem: :( same error. What is wrong actually?
<rbelem> c2tarun, no idea right now... I'm a little bit sleepy, so i'm not thinking very well :-)
<c2tarun> rbelem: no prob :) thanks
<rbelem> c2tarun, u r welcome
<rbelem> c2tarun, did you take a look on this wiki page? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<c2tarun> rbelem: yup, approximately zillions of time :) why?
<rbelem> :-D
<rbelem> c2tarun, the packaging stuff there might help until tomorrow
<c2tarun> rbelem: help means? I am not getting
<rbelem> c2tarun, you can find some answers there
<c2tarun> rbelem: sure :)
<rbelem> :-)
 * rbelem going to bed
<c2tarun> rbelem: good nite :)
<rbelem> c2tarun, g'night :-)
<c2tarun> rbelem: its 8:00 am here ;)
<vorian> yo yo yo
<vorian> can anyone spare a shell for me? - just for irc reasons
<ScottK> What happened to your server?
<vorian> It's toast ScottK 
<vorian> plus 1000 miles away
<ScottK> What happened?
<ScottK> That makes it tougher.
<vorian> It over heated and fried the mother board, all the capasitors have blown
<ScottK> That's generally considered "bad".
<vorian> *nod*
<vorian> I'm just glad I have an inlaw in the area that could confirm the state of the server
<ScottK> I don't have one I can offer, sorry.
<ScottK> Good luck finding one, I think I'm off to bed.
<vorian> no worries
<vorian> night
<maco2> vorian: i can
<vorian> maco2: thanks, but found another source
<vorian> you rock though:)
<maco2> vorian: ok
<c2tarun> hi
<tazz> ho
<c2tarun> can anyone please tell me how can I convert copyright to dep-5 format?
<bambee> morning
<bambee> :)
<Riddell> morning bambee 
<ScottK> c2tarun: You have to edit it by hand.  There's no requirement for dep-5, so I wouldn't worry about it if you don't want to.
<apachelogger> all my systems need reinstalls -.-
<Riddell> ooh just in time for lucid.2 testing
<apachelogger> isn't lucid like old? :P
<apachelogger> Riddell: is the kubuntu mobile seed used?
<Riddell> apachelogger: in natty it's in transition, there's a new mobile seed collection which needs a patch to be merged into launchpad to get it working
<apachelogger> ok
<apachelogger> Riddell: I think kubuntu-common should either become kubuntu-bare or we need an additional kubuntu-bare and have common as well as mobile base on that
<apachelogger> common contains too much plunder
<ScottK> just move it to desktop.
<apachelogger> k
<ScottK> Then it won't be common anymore.
<Riddell> yep
<apachelogger> Riddell, ScottK: that still does not help as kubuntu-common is based on desktop-common which pulls in all sorts of crap
<apachelogger> (all of cups for example)
<ScottK> Ah.
<ScottK> That is a bit different.
<Riddell> we do have a Todo item for that "Work out what can be ignored from desktop-common seed (i.e. depend on standard and bring in only those bits necesssary from desktop-common)"
<Riddell> feel free to take it up apachelogger :)
<apachelogger> there alread is a minimal seed, no?
<apachelogger> just make kubuntu-minimal: minimal, kubuntu-common: desktop-common kubuntu-minimal, kubuntu-mobile: kubuntu-minimal
<apachelogger> there isn't much from deskto-common I deem useful on mobile
<Riddell> apachelogger: go for it
<apachelogger> first I'll try to get my mobile install fied
<apachelogger> *fixed
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: <apachelogger> shadeslayer: dialogFinished        (        const KNS3::Entry::List &         changedEntries         )
<shadeslayer> instead of my connect signal?
<shadeslayer> i mean ... instead of aboutToShowDialog
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ^^
<shadeslayer> darn .. i pinged him twice :)
<apachelogger> I blame everyone else
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: think about it
<apachelogger> what you are doing right now does not make sense
<apachelogger> as the button wants to show a dialog and you do that too
<shadeslayer> hmm ... 
<shadeslayer> i do?
<shadeslayer> but there's no dialog.exec there
<apachelogger> whereas dialogfinished is emitted when the button is done with its dialog and give syou the entries
<apachelogger> and IIRC you only need the entries for your function
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: which makes it even worse as you currently have empty entries ;)
<apachelogger> your dialog never is executed thus you never get entries
<apachelogger> ...
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> good thing this isn't committed yet ... 
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: apart from that it's fine?
<apachelogger> think so
<apachelogger> can tell you once you fixed that :P
<shadeslayer> hehehe
<shadeslayer> i have 20 mins, will try and fix
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://paste.kde.org/5239 << better now?
<shadeslayer> wait no
<shadeslayer> http://paste.kde.org/5240
<apachelogger> eh?
<apachelogger> that is not gonna work?
<apachelogger> s/?/!
<shadeslayer> =(
 * shadeslayer reads docs again
<apachelogger> we needs a uds schedule app in qml
<ScottK> fsvo needs.
<Daskreech> Widget please :)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: plz make a schedule app kthxbai
<apachelogger> ScottK: if qemu was less shit kubunt mobile would be 300% more ready :S
<apachelogger> maybe I should scratchbox
<apachelogger> then again that uses qemu too I blieve
<bambee> Riddell: I'm renaming language-selector packages (as you requested). what about rename the kcmodule to "language-selector" (without "qt" prefix)
<bambee> I mean qt-language-selector is now for kde... so kcmshell4 qt-language-selector does not make sense, imho
<bambee> (i.e language-selector-kde contains /usr/share/kde4/apps/language-selector/language-selector.py and /usr/share/kde4/services/language-selector.desktop)
<Riddell> bambee: yes I agree
<bambee> ok
<apachelogger> bambee, Riddell: more like kcmshell4 language?
<apachelogger> 2/3 feature sets do not have anything in common with a selector ;)
<bambee> apachelogger: or system-languages ? (since its name under kcontrol) 
<bambee> => typo, the module is renamed "system languages" now under kcontrol
<apachelogger> that i a silly name
<apachelogger> *is
<apachelogger> if I were a user I would go like "wah?"
<apachelogger> for 2 particular reasons 1) what is the difference between that thing and the other thing where I can configure languages 2) what is a system language?
<apachelogger> bambee: how about "Global Languages"?
<apachelogger> though that also is not very convincing ^^
 * apachelogger leaves it to bambee and returns to kpat
<bambee> xD
<bambee> apachelogger: objectively... the module uses LanguageSelector package and it's part of this package... so... why rename it differently ? secondly 2/3 features have something to do with selector "Install tab" since you can now select each component and "select tab" (to select an installed language)
<bambee> :)
<apachelogger> then the action is still install and not select
<apachelogger> otherwise we would have a K Desktop Environment Selector
<apachelogger> bambee: it is bad policy to have source code rule naming IMHO
<ScottK> I may have a fix for kdebindings on armel.
<ScottK> It's at least gotten further than the current one did.
#kubuntu-devel 2011-02-18
<ScottK> apachelogger: If I'm doing <double> to <qreal> changes to fix armel FTBFS, basically if it builds, it's fixed, right?
<apachelogger> ScottK: yes
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> Cool.
<ecinx> Hello, I need help instaling an application i've  spent over 9 hours tyring to install .
<ecinx> http://pastebin.com/1Uz4tQEY
<ecinx> altera_installer_gui: cannot connect to X server :0 
<tsimpson> ecinx: you don't use sudo with GUI apps, use kdesudo
<ecinx> oh
<ecinx> let me try that
<ecinx> does that look right?
<ecinx> kdesudo sh ./10.1sp1_quartus_free_linuxx.sh
<tsimpson> yeah
<ecinx> it's starting, in a window with an X on the top left, lookes good
<ecinx> thanks tsimpson , a screen came up 
<ecinx> but the destination directory says '  /root/altera/10.1 is that good?
<ecinx> the ' /root/ ' part?
<tsimpson> depends what it's doing and what you want it to do
<tsimpson> /root is root's home
<tsimpson> I'd guess you don't need to be root to launch whatever it is,
<ecinx> i don't know if that sounds right though.. I'm new in linux, but I want to be able to work with the program using my username
<tsimpson> so just run the script normally
<ecinx> okay
<ecinx> on secon thought space req is 5.6g space available is 8.3g
<ecinx> my home has about 40g+ free i would rather instal it there
<ScottK> Riddell, apachelogger: I think I fixed the sip problem in bindings, but then http://paste.ubuntu.com/568591/ happened.
<ScottK> I'm pushing to bzr and going to bed, so please have a look.
<ecinx> it's installing i  installed it into /home/apps/altera apps being a newly created folder since /home/ has over 50gb free while / has only 8gb free and the install is 6gb
<tsimpson> ScottK: line 3886
<ScottK> tsimpson: My 3886 says "In file included from /usr/include/python2.7/Python.h:8:0,"
<ScottK> ?
<tsimpson> yeah, I didn't mean that line, then I lost the line I did mean
<tsimpson> lines 5223 & 5224
<tsimpson> make[3]: *** [CMakeFiles/python_module_PyKDE4_kdeui.dir/sip/kdeui/sipkdeuipart3.o] Error 1
<tsimpson> make[3]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....
<tsimpson> it's much easier to see those when you don't use -j with make
<vorian> nixternal ping-a-ling
<ScottK> Yesh.
<ScottK> tsimpson: Thanks.
<tsimpson> no problem :)
<ScottK> I guess that didn't work on fixing sip.
<ScottK> Hard to believe it went on for another 11,000 lines.
<ScottK> Thanks.
<ScottK> Oh, said that already.
<ScottK> Another sign I should be going to sleep.
<ScottK> Good night.
<ecinx> I've successfuly installed it, It ran after the installation finish but after i closed it i don't know how to open it again. I ran quartus and alt f2 and typed 'quartus' in the terminal and it didn't run
<tsimpson> ecinx: the system doesn't know where to find it, you need to give the full path
<tsimpson> or edit the applications menu by right-clicking the launcher icon and choosing "Menu Editor", then you can create a link in there
<ecinx> hmm nice tip
<ecinx> but i dont even know where the app is
<ecinx> the directory is full of stuff and folders
<ecinx> i think i found it, wiht google
<nixternal> vorian: pong
<vorian> nixternal: i have ubuntu politics
<vorian> hate*
<vorian> HATE!
<maco> you are who you are because of nobody else? :P
<nixternal> hahaha
<nixternal> maco: that was a good one
 * nixternal jots that one down
<vorian> when did we start censoring?
<vorian> they pulled my damn feed off the planet
<nixternal> vorian: that's why I chilled from the politics side. i am going to do the me side and that's it. i want to start contributing again, but differently than before. i let myself get way to immersed in the political side and it just wore me out
<vorian> and the one CC member that is awake will not respond to me
<vorian> nixternal: i can understand that
<nixternal> i wouldn't expect them to until after all of them have had time to review
<vorian> fuck the planet
<nixternal> i noticed like 3 changes to your blog in lp:~planet-ubuntu in the past 24 hours
<maco> oi oi, language, mate!
<vorian> It's mostly wanna be's anymore (on the planet)
<vorian> and sorry maco 
<nixternal> i have to agree that the latest post doesn't belong on the planet. that's why i split my posts now
<nixternal> though i haven't yet for ubuntu, because i don't want to tag everything i think would be good for the planet with ubuntu
<maco> vorian: please learn to spell "poseur"
<nixternal> kde is different, because i only have my kde tags posted there. they don't want to read about my thunderbird ftw post or ubuntu this or that
<nixternal> it pisses the arch linux turds off
<vorian> Well, it was aimed at matthew.  he's such a tool
<maco> i just looked at your twitter and saw you calling matthew a manequin over and over
<vorian> maco: my twitter?
<maco> yes where you linked to your blog
<nixternal> maco: if you are a skater or have been a skater, it is poser and will always be poser, because they don't believe in adding the 'u' to stuff
<maco> nixternal: i just assumed that was punk kids being crappy spellers
<vorian> ah
<vorian> whoops
<maco> (and i don't mean that in the fire-engine-red or electric-blue hair sense :P)
<valorie> there is a diff between "posers" and "poseurs"
<nixternal> hahaha
<vorian> haha
<vorian> this is why i <3 kubuntu
<nixternal> yeah, posers are people who do 3d rendering
<valorie> rofl
<nixternal> unless of course you are a sk8r
<vorian> geeze, mike is not responding at all to my /queries
<maco> nixternal: i used to have fire-engine-red hair
<nixternal> i can't picture you with that
<nixternal> time to play some golf i think. i have messed with .htaccess until i am blue in the face tonight
<vorian> nixternal: aren't you on the CC now?
<maco> vorian: he quit
<vorian> hrm
<maco> i believe persia was his replacement
<vorian> maco: just for the fun of it, will you see if mike responds to you?
<maco> mike who?
<vorian> ah, persia
<vorian> mike == technoviking
<vorian> i think he's just avoiding answering any questions
<maco> oh that mike
<maco> no answer
<vorian> Riddell: what every happens - please don't kick me out of kubuntu-members
<vorian> thanks for trying maco 
<ecinx> anyone knows how to fix the way the fonts look on maverick 10.10 
<ecinx> i think i fixed it, i hope
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> ulysses++
<Riddell> apachelogger: what's ulysses done?
<apachelogger> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I80pc9jZ_t8
<apachelogger> Riddell, ScottK: implicit thumb flag in phonon's rules can be dropped I presume?
<Riddell> apachelogger: yes
<Tm_T> ScottK: ppc images in need of testing this weekend?
<apachelogger> if only it were in bzr ^^
 * apachelogger hugs Tm_T
<ScottK> Tm_T: No.  Not yet.
* apachelogger changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | Lots to do https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | alpha 3 bugs http://goo.gl/yGhJd | 10.04.2 testing http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/
<Tm_T> ScottK: ok thanks (:
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: will do ... at conf.kde.in along with Riddell and some other minions k?
* ScottK changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | Lots to do https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | alpha 3 bugs http://goo.gl/yGhJd
<ScottK> 10.04.2 is done.
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: do what?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: the app
<apachelogger> k
<Riddell> ScottK: see #kubuntu for lucid->maverick upgrade problem, we need to get an updated kdepim into maverick
<shadeslayer> schedule app
<apachelogger> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m44PvFs074U
<ScottK> Riddell: OK, but I've got some other stuff I need to get done first.
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: hey i'll not be able to come to conf.kde.in :( college internals. will there be any video log uploaded on internet?
<shadeslayer> idk
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: dude, get internals postponed?
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: its exams mate. :( if i'll not give that exam i'll loose my credits and hence my agregate will be affected :(
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: i'm not saying don't give them, they're internals right? you can request the college to take them seprately for you at a later date :)
<shadeslayer> any how, sorry to hear that it's not working out for you :(
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: i'll try ;/
<shadeslayer> :)
<apachelogger> <-- kernel build master
<shadeslayer> aaaaannnnddd ... they *finally* released GTK3
<apachelogger> like they actually changed anything
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: bumped so version and added " Hey we released GTK3 after a bazillion years " to the changelog
<ScottK> Riddell: Can you get whoever it is in #kubuntu to file a bug so we have something to hang the SRU verification on.
<Riddell> ScottK: that's not "whoever" that's dfaure, the more elite KDE coder ever!
<ScottK> Riddell: OK.  Whoever files it, we'll need a bug.
<Riddell> ScottK: how to file the bug such that it'll be found again?
<ScottK> Give me the bug number and I'll remember it.
<shadeslayer> <Riddell> ScottK: that's not "whoever" that's dfaure, the more elite KDE coder ever!
<shadeslayer> Riddell: more like the most elite koder with a 1000 clones of himself
<Riddell> ScottK: bug 721269
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 721269 in kdepim-runtime (Ubuntu Maverick) "newer kdepim in lucid than in maverick" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/721269
<ScottK> Thanks.
<Riddell> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/10.04.2-release
<apachelogger> this channel is very boring today :/
<apachelogger> kubotu_: order coffee
 * kubotu_ slides coffee with milk down the bar to apachelogger.
<apachelogger> kubotu_: why do you have a suffix?
<apachelogger> kubotu_: rename kubotu
<apachelogger> kubotu_: what was that command again?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: possibly make it reconnect
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> there was a dedicated cmd for that -.-
<apachelogger> kubotu_: save
<kubotu_> can do!
<apachelogger> kubotu_: restart
<shadeslayer> toldya
<Riddell> apachelogger: some of us have code to write! :)
<shadeslayer> and some of us have exams once again
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: what should that scheduling app do btw?
<apachelogger> show the schedule
<apachelogger> ultimately hooked up with launchpad so that one can list sessions that one is subscribed to
<apachelogger> (or subscribe to new ones for that matter)
<shadeslayer> hmm..
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: so show the sessions on a calendar ( i wonder if kontact has kparts to do this ), API calls to subscribe etc
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I would avoid KDE api to keep it portable for e.g. maemo ;)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ^^ can we do that during conf.kde.in ?
<shadeslayer> hehe :)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: also reduces KDE Deps, so can be installed without taking up alot of disk space
<apachelogger> http://willthompson.co.uk/sojourner/
<apachelogger> something like that
<shadeslayer> *click*
<apachelogger> just with actual user experience and not done in pyth0rn ;)
<apachelogger> calendar view should help with that
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: uh .. what's calendar view?
<apachelogger> a view of a calendar :P
<shadeslayer> i mean ... is it a Qt class?'
<apachelogger> unlikely
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you should use QML :P
<shadeslayer> http://doc.qt.nokia.com/4.7-snapshot/richtext-calendar.html
<apachelogger> otherwise you have problems with deployment to android ;)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yeah, i know, i'm sure we will have a code sprint wrt QML at conf.kde.in
<shadeslayer> so i guess we can pitch that idea and come up with something
<apachelogger> ewww
<apachelogger> that example is 
<apachelogger> ...
<apachelogger> brrr
<apachelogger> in need of grantlee :D
<shadeslayer> :D
<apachelogger> ScottK: something is broken with our arm builders
<apachelogger> they constantly do ccache stuff...
<apachelogger> and with a kernel build that then results in the kernel wanting to build stuff with ccache it would seem
<ScottK> apachelogger: OK.  Please fix.
<apachelogger> ScottK: if only I knew how :S
<eMyller> 'lo again people
<eMyller> anyone seen sheytan or ofirk these days?
<eMyller> those guys are gone
<ScottK> apachelogger: Does export CCACHE_DISABLE=1 help any?
<apachelogger> might
 * apachelogger wonders why it defaults to ccache to begin with
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> hoooray
<apachelogger> bufferclass_ti.ko:
<apachelogger> Running module version sanity check.
<bambee> hi
<apachelogger> ScottK: I think the old pbuilder is just crap
<ScottK> Could be.
<rbelem> Riddell, ping
<Riddell> hi rbelem 
<rbelem> Riddell, i updated the patch http://reviewboard.kde.org/r/6308/
<rbelem> Riddell, when samba is not installed it shows a message and a buttom in the place of the addshare form
<apachelogger_> http://reviewboard.kde.org/r/6308/s/612/  I might note that the dropdown looks funny
<rbelem> Riddell, but kpackagekit is not installing the package
<rbelem> apachelogger_, :-D
<rbelem> Riddell, i call it but it is not working
<rbelem> Riddell, do you have a clue?
<rbelem> apachelogger_, but is it looking nice?
<apachelogger_> no, it looks funny
<rbelem> apachelogger_, hum... funny means that i should replace the dropdown?
<Riddell> the dropdown looks fine to me
<apachelogger_> well
<apachelogger_> it is not so much the dropdown as the thing as a whole
<Riddell> rbelem: "private Q_SLOTS:"  what's Q_SLOTS?
<apachelogger_> rbelem: it should look like the local permissions tab I suppose
<apachelogger_> also using same terminology for that matter
<rbelem> Riddell, afiestas asked me to do that
<apachelogger_> Riddell: the 3rdparty-safe kind of slots
<apachelogger_> Q_SLOTS == slots, except that former can be used in a context where another library wants to use the slots keyword
<apachelogger_> therefore libraries should always use Q_SLOTS and Q_SIGNALS
<Riddell> pesky other libraries stealing Qt keywords
 * rbelem checking the permissions tab
<rbelem> apachelogger, hum... there is a advance permission dialog
<rbelem> apachelogger, that looks nice
<apachelogger> oh gawd
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> rbelem: not by default
<apachelogger> that makes my head spin and I am not even a regular user :P
<rbelem> apachelogger, hahaha
<apachelogger> rbelem: I would go for exactly the same as with the access permission default stuff ... i.e. dropdowns with 3 entries
<apachelogger> rbelem: possibly even restrict yourself to the standard unix categories owner/group/world
<rbelem> apachelogger, so it would be better to replace the words Deny, Full control and Read Only?
<apachelogger> then have an advanced button
<apachelogger> where you can give permission on user base and whatnot
<rbelem> apachelogger, hum...
<apachelogger> having by default a per-user setup will give headaches on a shared system with >1k users
<apachelogger> loading all those settings and storing them will kill the dialog very much and make it unusable
 * apachelogger wonders whatever happened to the ACL permission ui in KDE
<apachelogger> or do we not build with ACL support anymore?
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> nvm
<apachelogger> one needs to mount the partitions with ACL enabled
 * apachelogger forgot about that detail ^^
 * rbelem is thinking how the ui would look
<apachelogger> rbelem: if you enable acl for a partiton and remount you should get yet another dialog option for the ACL
<apachelogger> that allows per-user permissions IIRC
<apachelogger> so you might want to clone that ui for the advanced thingy
 * apachelogger thinks that the local file permissions should simply be made more abstract and reused by the share tab ;)
<apachelogger> anyhow
<apachelogger> need to pack and leave for train
<rbelem> thx apachelogger :-)
<rbelem> Riddell, can we go for now with the current ui? :-D
<Riddell> rbelem: yes I think we should
<Riddell> just compiling it now to check the packagekit stuff
<rbelem> sweet :-D
<ScottK> Riddell: Would you please add a test case to bug 721269
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 721269 in kdepim-runtime (Ubuntu Maverick) "newer kdepim in lucid than in maverick" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/721269
<Riddell> pesky other libraries stealing Qt keywordsmethod call sender=:1.2549 -> dest=org.kde.KPackageKitSmartIcon serial=145 path=/org/freedesktop/PackageKit; interface=org.freedesktop.PackageKit.Modify; member=InstallPackageNames string "No such method 'InstallPackageNames' in interface 'org.freedesktop.PackageKit.Modify' at object path '/org/freedesktop/PackageKit' (signature 'iasas')"
<Riddell> hmm
<Riddell> rbelem: it's on the sessionBus not the systemBug
<Riddell> rbelem: it's on the sessionBus not the systemBus
<Riddell> but there's still something wrong with the method arguments
<rbelem> Riddell, :-(
<rbelem> Riddell, have you seen danti?
<Riddell> he's moving country I believe
<ximion> Riddell: yes, he is... very sad for Apper, cause the development slowed down ;)
<rbelem> Riddell, wow! where is he going?
<Riddell> I don't know
<ScottK> Odd that both he and JonTheEchnida vanished at the same time.
<ScottK> Maybe they met to have a packagement shootout and canceled each other out?
<rbelem> brb
<Quintasan> Riddell: What is this NODM stuff?
<Quintasan> on Todo?
<Riddell> Quintasan: it's a login manager for kubuntu mobile
<Quintasan> Oh
<Riddell> it logs you in without and dialogue or whatever
<Riddell> it should go onto the mobile images once launchpad merge the task change
<Riddell> rbelem: meh, i can't work out
<Riddell> it's something to do with the qstringlist being right
<Riddell> QStringList interaction  that's not right according to
<Riddell> qdbus org.kde.KPackageKitSmartIcon /org/freedesktop/PackageKit
<Riddell> it should be a list
<Riddell> but even then it doesn't work
<Riddell> patch is good to ship once that's sorted
<Riddell> ask on #kde-devel I guess, they should know
 * Riddell out for a bit
<debfx> shadeslayer: due to your dcmtk upload some packages are uninstallable: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/NBS/libdcmtk1
<debfx> a rebuild should fix them
<ScottK> Ohhhh.  I've seen this exact problem: http://svn.reviewboard.kde.org/r/6513/
<bambee> I missed something of "remember authorization" in polkit-kde-agent does not work ?
<bambee> s/of/or/
<kubotu> bambee meant: "I missed something or "remember authorization" in polkit-kde-agent does not work ?"
<bambee> kubotu: you won a cookie 
<Quintasan> someone should really turn off this damn feature
<Quintasan> kubotu: order cookies for kubotu
 * kubotu slides a whole bunch of world's finest cookies down the bar to kubotu.
<yofel> apachelogger: can you get kubotu back in #project-neon please?
<Daskreech> What's the var for ~/.kde ?
<yofel> Daskreech: KDEHOME I think, let me check
<Daskreech> Thansk
<Daskreech> thanks
<bambee> Daskreech: KDEHOME
<bambee> http://techbase.kde.org/KDE_System_Administration/Environment_Variables#KDEHOME
<yofel> xep, KDEHOME
<Daskreech> Hmm
<Daskreech> funky
<bambee> in case of doubt techbase is your friend ;)
<JontheEchidna> Shytlman started to do something like this at UDS-M in Belgium: http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Titlebar+menu?content=138804
<JontheEchidna> granted, he was actually trying to put the menu *in* the title bar, and not as a hover thing
<ScottK> Heya JontheEchidna.
<JontheEchidna> hi
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Did I ever discuss the backports-not-automatic spec and it's implications for application install/update managers
<JontheEchidna> If you did, I don't recall
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: OK.  Short version is that one will no longer automatically upgrade to a backports version.  One will have to ask for it.
<ScottK> So there's a need to distinguish backports update candidates from regular updates for the user.
<JontheEchidna> is this change being made at the APT level? (Any tech spec sheet?)
<ScottK> Yes.
<ScottK> It's in Natty now.
<ScottK> Let me find the spec.
<Daskreech> bambee: good point
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/other-foundations-n-backports-notautomatic
<bambee> Daskreech: techbase and api.kde.org both rock :D
<yofel> ScottK: how do you see those from an apt-get point of view now? pinned?
<ScottK> Riddell: pim and pim-runtime for Maverick uploaded.
<ScottK> yofel: Yes.
<yofel> ok
<JontheEchidna> QApt/Muon already respect pins
<ScottK> The big change is that apt has been fixed to correctly pull needed depdencies from the not automatic repository.
<yofel> aaah, that's nice :)
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Yes.  The real issue I think you might want to address is in Muon showing -updates and -backports differently to the user.
<ScottK> It's possible a user could have updates to the same package in both and they should have some idea that -updates is fixes and -backports is new features with some incremental risk of regression.
<JontheEchidna> If the package is pinned lower than the candidate version from the main repositories it will not be shown as upgradeable either
<JontheEchidna> since in APT
<JontheEchidna> 's eyes the pinning makes the NotAutomatic pocket packages not the candidate version
<ScottK> This is where I don't really understand that details (you may want to talk to mvo).
<ScottK> It's my understanding that both would be 'visible' fsvo visible.
<JontheEchidna> yeah, I'll probably do that'
<ScottK> He's got ideas on how to support it in Software Center.
<JontheEchidna> If I understand the tech spec, the main issue is, as you said, to be able to show more experienced users that -backports updates are available if they want them
<JontheEchidna> but currently Muon will respect the pinning and not offer the -backports packages for upgrades
<JontheEchidna> so this is probably more of a new feature
<ScottK> Yes.
<ScottK> It'd be nice for users to be able to see the backports as a GHNS like option.
<jjesse> deos
<jjesse> doh
<ScottK> Riddell: pim and pim-runtime for maverick uploaded.  Waiting for your test case and ubuntu-sru to accept.
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: I'll put that on the feature list for Muon 1.2. I plan on redoing the GUI of the updater app entirely, as its currently just a stripped down version of Muon. The GUI could be made much more updater-centric
<JontheEchidna> Ihttp://i.imgur.com/HKT2y.png <- a bunch of that stuff would not be useful for the average person updating their system
<JontheEchidna> http://i.imgur.com/HKT2y.png
<yofel> ScottK: who needs to be subscribed to sync requests again?
<ScottK> yofel: ubuntu-archvie after they are approved by an ubunth-dev.  ubuntu-sponsors to get them approved.
<yofel> thx
<JontheEchidna> bbiab
<jjesse> ok with today's daily on virtualbox i get pass the keyboard section of the install then the installer disappers
<jjesse> also trying to report the bug fails as rekonq still crashes everytime i launch it on the live cd
<jjesse> running today's daily amd 64
<ScottK> Currently there's an eglibc issue on amd64 that's making all kinds of things crash.
<jjesse> ah
<jjesse> ok i guess i will wait still
<debfx> yay, another armel+sip build failure: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/64675210/buildlog_ubuntu-natty-armel.qgis_1.4.0%2B12730-5ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<Quintasan> debfx: madness
<apachelogger> kubotu: help config
<kubotu> config module - bot configuration. usage: list, desc, get, set, unset, add, rm
<apachelogger> kubotu: config list 
<kubotu> modules: server, http, rss, send, host, autoop, irclog, irc, wheelfortune, translator, remote, lastfm, google, nickserv, debug, factoids, wikipedia, core, markov, rejoin, log, plugins, poll, chanserv, keyword, greet, twitter, salut, auth, encoding, ri, seen
<apachelogger> kubotu: config list irc
<kubotu> irc.name, irc.join_channels, irc.usermodes, irc.name_copyright, irc.nick_retry, irc.ignore_users, irc.nick, irc.user, irc.ignore_channels, irc.join_after_identify
<apachelogger> kubotu: config get irc.join_channels
<kubotu> irc.join_channels: #kubuntu-devel, #kubuntu-bunker, #ubuntustudio-devel, #kubuntu-offtopic, #thecoolkids, #kubuntu-playtime
<apachelogger> config add #project-neon to irc.join_channels
<apachelogger> kubotu: config add #project-neon to irc.join_channels
<kubotu> irc.join_channels: #kubuntu-devel, #kubuntu-bunker, #ubuntustudio-devel, #kubuntu-offtopic, #thecoolkids, #kubuntu-playtime, #project-neon
<apachelogger> kubotu: save
<kubotu> lemme take care of that for you
<apachelogger> kubotu: restart
<ScottK> kubotu: roulette
<yofel> apachelogger: thanks :)
<yofel> kubotu: order cookies for apachelogger
 * kubotu slides a whole bunch of world's finest cookies down the bar to apachelogger.
<Quintasan> kubotu: order beer for apachelogger
 * kubotu gives apachelogger a nice frosty mug of beer.
<Quintasan> That's more apachelogger-ish
<yofel> indeed
#kubuntu-devel 2011-02-19
<rbelem> Riddell, ping
<ScottK> yofel and Quintasan: It should be beer laced Unicorn cookies.
<yofel> lol
<rbelem> Riddell, I just commited the changes to the kdenetwork svn
<eMyller> 'lo.
<c2tarun> I am grabbing a package by grab.merge.sh script and its automatically applying the patch. I updated the .quiltrc file but still nothing happned. I tried to pop the patch but No patches found. When I am pushing I am getting Hunk** failed. What should I do?
<c2tarun> can anyone please help me with this error: dpkg-source: error: File ./freevo_1.9.0.orig.tar.gz has size 34309907 instead of expected 27182867
<bambee> morning
<test> hey, some guy sent me here
<test> He told me that you guys know Qt?
<valorie> if anyone is awake.....
<valorie> test, what do you want to know?
<test> oh im sorry, my time zone is different :p
 * valorie isn't a coder, but I can find stuff
<valorie> well, the Indians might be around
<maco> valorie: or harald
<valorie> the Americans will be asleep except me
<maco> it's breakfast time in austria
<valorie> harald on a Friday night?
<valorie> maco......
<valorie> lol
<maco> you mean *after* a friday night haha....fair point
<valorie> plus he's been sick
<maco> well then he probably didn't spend the night at the biergarten!
<valorie> maybe not!
<Tm_T> mooh
<valorie> Qmoo
<maco> valorie: and yes i know mum, i should get to bed
<valorie> lol
<valorie> do you have work or school in the morning?
<maco> test is looking to get into some Qt stuff and i said mentors and pointers to bugs could be found here
<maco> i have "wait for ISP to come install the Intarwebs" around lunchtime
<valorie> for me that would be "wake up when installers come at noon"
<test> well i made a Qt Creator project
<maco> and need some debugging help
<maco> which, if none of the europeans give before i wake up, then i will
<test> it has 3 QLineEdit widgets in it
<test> they have all have an event
<test> (when the text is changed)
<test> it should convert tempratures
<test> if it works
<test> It runs fine
<test> but when  i change the text it gives me an error
<valorie> sounds right up harald's alley from a year or so back
<valorie> when he was build a widget man
<test> wait ill give u the error message
<test> but i gtg
<shadeslayer> debfx: i'm a bit busy till 25th ... :)
<shadeslayer> and i don't have upload rights as well .... 
<shadeslayer> debfx: tazz is taking care of the rebuilds ;)
 * tazz will try...
<tazz> <--- n00b
<tazz> hence looking into the job :p
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: ping
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: ok, when you come around just please tell me what else is wrong changelog except urgency. I gotta go. THANKS for looking :)
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: ping
<rbelem> Riddell, ping
<apachelogger> meh
<apachelogger> building gcc on arm is more of a PITA than Qt
<apachelogger> -.-
<apachelogger> stupid tests
<apachelogger> it would appear that test is gone again and did not leave an error message behind ^^
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://www.kde.org/stuff/clipart.php
<shadeslayer> which one would be best for Neon?
<shadeslayer> ( From KDE Software Logo's )
<apachelogger> back of my head
<shadeslayer> Quintasan:  yofel ^^
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I do not quite compute the question
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i've contacted a friend of mine to do a logo for neon
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> the oxygen one
<apachelogger> obviously :P
<shadeslayer> so he was asking for artwork neon can relate to, so im sending him the Kubuntu Logo and KDE Logo's
<apachelogger> the lineart ones only make sense for low-quality printing and stuff
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: the official one?
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> ok
<apachelogger> they are all official? :P
<shadeslayer> KDE Official Oxygen Logo << I meant that one :)
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> there only be one oxygen
<apachelogger> muhahaha
<yofel> shadeslayer: powered by KDE would be my choice
<shadeslayer> yeah me too :D
<shadeslayer> but i've sent him the whole page
<apachelogger> my ear is powerd by meego
<yofel> what's the back of your head powered by? ^^
<shadeslayer> yofel: maemo
<yofel> :D
<shadeslayer> he is thus outdated
<shadeslayer> time to upgrade apachelogger's head
 * shadeslayer get's some screw drivers and pop's open apachelogger's head
<apachelogger> sonic I shall hope?
<shadeslayer> oh my oh my
<shadeslayer> everything is outdated inside apachelogger's head ... we need new parts
 * apachelogger enhances apachelogger.h
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yofel Quintasan http://i.imgur.com/stsne.jpg
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: your head is full of Java
<apachelogger> shhttp://paste.ubuntu.com/569162/
<shadeslayer> lulz
<shadeslayer> yofel: what do you think of it
<yofel> where did you get that from ...
<yofel> doesn't exactly look bad though
<apachelogger> it looks like pr0n advertisement
<yofel> lol
<shadeslayer> haha
<apachelogger> I believe I can fly
<shadeslayer> that's the java talking
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: how old are you again? :P
<apachelogger> you are jealous of my relationship with java
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: 19
<shadeslayer> ari-tczew: Happy Birthday!!!
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yeah right .... 
<shadeslayer> yofel: so what can be improved to get it in as the official banner
<apachelogger> oh, it's ari-tczew's bday?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: did I mention you look like an android?
<shadeslayer> Facebook says so
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: no...
<apachelogger> oh, you must not trust the facebook on such matters
<apachelogger> kubotu: order birthday package for ari-tczew
 * kubotu is running to the corner shop to get a birthday present.
 * kubotu slides a birthday cake and a present down the bar to ari-tczew and gives everyone a nice frosty mug of beer.
<kubotu> Happy birthday to you, happy birthday to you, happy birthday ari-tczew, happy birthday to you!!!! - Wooooho!
<kubotu> Happy Birthday ari-tczew :D
<kubotu> To your health!
<shadeslayer> androidify does that to you supposedly 
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you looks like an android
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: is that a good thing?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> actually you look like you are about to throw up
<apachelogger> all green and stuff
<apachelogger> actually
<apachelogger> I had an interesting discussion with a lady friend of mine who happens to have some samsung android phone
<shadeslayer> hahah 
<apachelogger> apparently android is crap
<apachelogger> ...
<shadeslayer> it is
<apachelogger> also the smileys are all shit to regular people
<shadeslayer> but it's better than symbian crap
 * eMyller also believes he can fly
<ari-tczew> who said that I have birthday today?
<shadeslayer> ari-tczew: facebook
<apachelogger> she indeed said they look like they are about to throw up
<apachelogger> ...
<apachelogger> <3 android
<eMyller> actually, /me just woke up, so don't listen to him.
<ari-tczew> shadeslayer: it's not true
<shadeslayer> then fix your fb profile!!!
<apachelogger> liar!!!!!!!!
<eMyller> 'morning all
<shadeslayer> eMyller: it's the java speaking
<ari-tczew> shadeslayer: I guess I don't have you in friends on FB.
 * apachelogger does not listen to eMyller and wonders why he is not greeting us
<shadeslayer> oh darn 
<ari-tczew> shadeslayer: and I don't have set up my birth date.
<shadeslayer> Wrong Artur
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> who has birthday?
<apachelogger> do I?
<ari-tczew> :-)
<shadeslayer> Arthur Schiwon
<eMyller> apachelogger: lol
<apachelogger> ari-tczew: why are we not befriended on the facebook??!?!?!?!!?!?!?
<apachelogger> I demand befriendshipping
<shadeslayer> now i can't remember his nick
<apachelogger> now
<apachelogger> this arthur schiwon looks familiar
<apachelogger> I think I met him once
<apachelogger> can't remember his nick though
<apachelogger> ...
<apachelogger> kubotu: order birthday package for Blizzz
 * kubotu is running to the corner shop to get a birthday present.
 * kubotu slides a birthday cake and a present down the bar to Blizzz and gives everyone a nice frosty mug of beer.
<kubotu> Happy birthday to you, happy birthday to you, happy birthday Blizzz, happy birthday to you!!!! - Wooooho!
<kubotu> Happy Birthday Blizzz :D
<kubotu> To your health!
<ari-tczew> apachelogger: send me request then ;)
<shadeslayer> aha!
 * apachelogger dances with Blizzz and touches his naughty bits
<yofel> shadeslayer: need to go, I'll think about it till I get back
<shadeslayer> sure
<shadeslayer> i have to study too
<shadeslayer> cya
<eMyller> hey; anyone seen ofirk and sheytan these days?
<shadeslayer> kubotu: google cricket
<kubotu> Results for cricket: 1. Bangladesh vs. India, 1st Match, Group B, 19th Feb '11: http://www.cricinfo.com/ci/engine/match/433558.html?CMP=OTC-GCN | 2. Willow: http://onebox.willow.tv/EventMgmt/UserMgmt/FixtureArchive.asp?target=concluded | 3. Cell Phone Plans | Cell Phones | Mobile Broadband | Cricket Wireless: http://www.mycricket.com/
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ^^
<Blizzz> djeezus christ
<Blizzz> apachelogger:  ty ;)
<apachelogger> ari-tczew: no, that is not how this works... you must befriend me
<shadeslayer> Blizzz: happy birthday!!
<eMyller> i'm worried about the ku website, no one has never talked about it again
<apachelogger> it is not thursday
<Blizzz> thanks shadeslayer!
<apachelogger> I only do befriendshipping thursdays
<apachelogger> eMyller: the ku?
<shadeslayer> like su but more KDE like?
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> ku = kool user?
<eMyller> it's an all blue su
<eMyller> dang, i'm just used to the !ku thing on identica
<ari-tczew> apachelogger: I guess I'm not worthy to get friendship with you on FB
<apachelogger> I command you to befriend me!
 * apachelogger cannot wait till thursday
<eMyller> apachelogger: actually, ku means ass in portuguese. they just use c instead of k.
<apachelogger> what if I get git by a bus tomorrow
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: sudo makemeafriend
<apachelogger> then you shall never become my friend on fb
<apachelogger> imagine the loss
<apachelogger> you could not take part int he moaning and stuff
<apachelogger> ...
<apachelogger> .....
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: polkit enablement is needed there
<ari-tczew> aha
<shadeslayer> ... I get git by a bus ... was that by mistake ? :P
<apachelogger> no
<shadeslayer> ah
<apachelogger> kubotu: google git by a bus
<kubotu> Results for git by a bus: 1. Git by a Bus: http://dev.hubspot.com/bid/57694/Git-by-a-Bus | 2. Git Bus route: http://www.git.org.in/busroute.htm | 3. Git by a Bus | Daniel Bachhuber's weblog: http://danielbachhuber.com/2011/01/05/git-by-a-bus/
<shadeslayer> lul then
<ari-tczew> shadeslayer: show me this guy who has birthday today
<apachelogger> there ye go
<shadeslayer> ari-tczew: Blizzz
<shadeslayer> Blizzz: ari-tczew
<apachelogger> eMyller: the website is being held back by stuff
<shadeslayer> aye
<ari-tczew> shadeslayer: I don't get it
<apachelogger> imaginary stuff I might add
<bambee> now that language-selector is waiting for review, can I help on another thing ? 
<apachelogger> as currently there is nothing to deploy there is nothing to hold back
<Blizzz> shadeslayer: pardon?
<apachelogger> if it were to be held back one were to do something about it
<apachelogger> but since there is nothing...
<Blizzz> ah
<shadeslayer> :)
<apachelogger> bambee: what do you want to do?
<apachelogger> you can join me watching gcc compile on arm
<eMyller> apachelogger: there is some non imaginary stuff; sheytan have designed lots of pages
<apachelogger> that surely will take another 300000 hours
<apachelogger> eMyller: yes, but it is not deployment ready I recon
<shadeslayer> kbai
<eMyller> i was just about to get with him to write markup and stuff
<apachelogger> and until there is something to deploy we cannot annoy the canonical sysadmins to execute the review and deployment
<apachelogger> thus nothing is being held back right now
<eMyller> k
<bambee> apachelogger: I prefer programming tasks but I'm open to any suggestions :)
<eMyller> not complaining about development
<eMyller> just wanted to check if there were news
<apachelogger> bambee: we could watch drunken friends try to sing
<eMyller> it's quite a longe time i don't see the website guys
<apachelogger> eMyller: sheytan will know the status I presume
<eMyller> yeah, this is why i asked about him :P
<apachelogger> bambee: you could make shadeslayer less useful to me and write a schedule management app for UDS in QML ;)
<bambee> however if required I can help for packaging and bugfixes of course
<apachelogger> talking about bugfixes
<apachelogger> bambee: one thing that always needs doing is bug triage :)
<apachelogger> ari-tczew: we are still not friends
<apachelogger> ...
<apachelogger> bambee: https://bugs.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-bugs/+packagebugs
<ari-tczew> apachelogger: I'll survive ;-)
<apachelogger> ari-tczew: you are very selfish
<apachelogger> what about me?
<ari-tczew> apachelogger: get a girlfriend :d
<apachelogger> Nightrose: ari-tczew questions our relationship!
<apachelogger> bambee: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Bugs/Responses
<Nightrose> oO
<apachelogger> bambee: basically everything that is not caused by Kubuntu gets closed as invalid and the report sent to bugs.kde.org to file the bug their
<bambee> apachelogger: thanks
<apachelogger> of course you may also jump at a high profile bug and fix that ;)
<apachelogger> e.g. in the topic there is a list of alpha3 bugs
<apachelogger> Nightrose: honey, when is deadline for gsoc ideas btw?
<Nightrose> apachelogger: 28th for kde
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> plenty of time
 * apachelogger could actually being to draft up proposals
<apachelogger> Nightrose: how many proposals can one single person file before it gets weird?
<Nightrose> heh
<Nightrose> i'd say 4 or 5
<apachelogger> splendid, just enough :D
<apachelogger> mgraesslin: I might propose something or kwin :P
 * apachelogger finds that stuff jolly intersting
<apachelogger> mgraesslin: also I am confident that we can land kwin-gles in natty as soon as someone fixed our gcc, which is currently most broken and makes all of KDE segfault on arm \o/
<apachelogger> also linaro is poking into gles enablement which means much more gles love alltogehter
<apachelogger> love all around
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: when you are back, please teach ari-tczew about apachelogger fandom
<apachelogger> he does not quite grasp the concept I am afraid
<apachelogger> also
<apachelogger> I feel I had too much coffee
<apachelogger> oh my
<ari-tczew> ;O
<apachelogger> who has time to review apachelogger.h?
<apachelogger> could release it soonish I believe
<ari-tczew> apachelogger: haha, you have been broken your rules! :D
<ari-tczew> you sent me request :P
<bambee> apachelogger: I could also code a plasma-widget-sound-indicator :P
<bambee> mouarf :P
<apachelogger> what is that?
<apachelogger> sound menu made more sense
<apachelogger> also upstream agreed it is a generally good idea
<apachelogger> also it is pretty easy to do
<bambee> I meant sound menu yeah
<apachelogger> ok, I am all behind you on that idea
 * apachelogger thinks soundmenu makes all sorts of sense, just not the name ;)
<bambee> I think... it's a good challenge... I love challenges :)
<apachelogger> ari-tczew: I have a song for that somewhere
<apachelogger> I believe
<apachelogger> can't recall the lyrics really
<apachelogger> lemme see
<ari-tczew> lol
<debfx> bambee: something like this? http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Veromix+-+A+Pulseaudio+volume+control?content=116676
<apachelogger> ari-tczew: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KB0dI0mCzhs&feature=related
 * apachelogger needs to dance a bit
 * apachelogger grabs Nightrose since she is workign too much anyway
<bambee> debfx: something like that yup
<apachelogger> debfx, bambee: simpler and more integrated
<bambee> with mpris2 spec and all features required by soundmenu 
 * apachelogger notes that kmix should by now have a dbus interface,
<apachelogger> at least it was concluded to have that last year at the kde mm meeting
<apachelogger> no idea if they actually implemented it
<ari-tczew> apachelogger: do you like punk music?
 * apachelogger likes good music
<bambee> apachelogger: ok
<bambee> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundMenu ;)
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> uh
 * apachelogger just found an interseting bug in amarok 
<mgraesslin> apachelogger: what do you want to propose for kwin?
<Riddell> ooh, owncloud accepted
<ScottK> Congratulations.
<ScottK> Riddell: Kernel for n900 is in New, BTW.
<Riddell> rbelem: congrats on getting samba support into KDE!
<Daskreech> markey: What's with the fork?
<markey> Daskreech: just speculation. there has been some talk about KDE having "its own distro"
<markey> but of course that is a problem, politically
<markey> the SUSE folks would not be happy with us choosing Kubuntu, and vice versa
<markey> so I don't think that will ever happen
<Daskreech> Is there a need for KDE to have it's own distro?
<markey> good question
<Daskreech> E has it's own  Distro
<markey> currently, Kubuntu is a great distro for me
<Daskreech> I can't think of anything else that has one
<markey> but if Canonical continues making bullshit decisions, and paying 2 guys for making Kubuntu, I worry about its future
<Daskreech> I suppose you could say that Foresight is the GNOME distro but that's made a huge impact and is really a game changer in the larger scheme of things
<markey> poor Riddell has to do the work of 10 guys
<markey> basically
<markey> is that fair?
<Daskreech> Depends on whose perspective you look at
<markey> I imagine what he does is fairly complicated and demanding
<Daskreech> it is Riddell is a super champ
<markey> yep
<markey> does he get payed really well? I don't know. rumor has it, Canonical pays poorly
<markey> is it OK to treat Kubuntu like an evil step-child?
<markey> is it not easy to see why that is?
<markey> is Mr. S. really the great philanthropist, or really a cunning business man, fooling people into thinking something else?
<Daskreech> markey: Well he is paying for something that is outside of what he set out to do and actually dilutes it
<markey> ok
<markey> so far so good
<markey> why is he doing that?
<Daskreech> So is it fair to have a unplanned for side project be treated like a side project? I'd say probably
<markey> he could simply not do it, right?
<Daskreech> Riddell asked him to
<markey> do you really believe that?
<markey> would you believe anything some CEO told you?
<Daskreech> That if Riddell had not offered to build Kubuntu that it wouldn't exist now? Yeah pretty much
<markey> maybe
<markey> or maybe the real reason is: appeasing the KDE community
<markey> while spending the absolute minimum required to do it
<markey> like a cunning business man would do
<Daskreech> It most likely is. But if Riddell had not said he would shoulder the responsibilty Kubuntu wuld be in the same category as GnuSense
<markey> sure, that could very well be true
<Daskreech> markey: We are saying the same things but that doesnt' change that Kubuntu is a side project and treated lke one
<markey> but what Riddell did back then, well. that's one thing. 
<markey> yes
<markey> is that OK?
<markey> maybe yes, maybe not
<markey> IMHO: nope, not OK at all
<Daskreech> depends on where you are looking at it from
<markey> right
<Daskreech> well then fund a KDE distro then
<markey> I can't
<Daskreech> or offer to pay a second person to 
<markey> but KDE could
<markey> easily
<Daskreech> Or start a foundation for it
<Daskreech> Yes but that still a side project for the KDE foundation
<markey> so anyway, I guess we both understood each other's positions
<ScottK> Personally, I'm glad Kubuntu is a side project.
<ScottK> The community gets a huge amount of say in what happens in Kubuntu because we do a large share of the work.
<Daskreech> Not nearly in the same way as Canonical but Riddell has put up effort for what he thought was a good idea
<markey> personally, I am glad that Kubuntu exists, but I still thing that Canonical is screwing over people
<markey> think*
<Daskreech> markey: I think a solution for your conflict would be to start something explictly to fund polish in Kubuntu
<ScottK> Or just convince people it's a worthwhile use of their time. 
<markey> again, I could not do that. KDE could do it, but it would get KDE into a mess of political issues
<markey> because there are more distros
<Daskreech> markey: Why could you not do it
<Daskreech> I'm not asking you to fund it
<ScottK> markey: It didn't stop KDE from making an OpenSuse netbook "reference implementation"
<Daskreech> just to start a movement
<markey> no time, no money
<markey> I contribute to Amarok, which contributes to Kubuntu
<Daskreech> apachelogger started the Kubuntu Ninjas movement and it's been progressin
<markey> that's the most I can do
<Daskreech> markey: Just beat a drum when you can :)
<markey> :)
<Daskreech> Ideas grow when watered
<markey> apachelogger has been beating a lot of drums
<markey> he's a smart guy
<markey> are his ideas heard?
<Daskreech> and it's working
<Daskreech> Yes
<Daskreech> This channel is a lot fuller and more active since he started doing that
<markey> yeah, he can do that very well
<Daskreech> slow progress is still progress
<markey> but he has many ideas, some of which are more radical
<Daskreech> ya hurd? :)
<markey> hehe
<markey> well ask him yourself
<Daskreech> markey: Would you like to do an article for amarok for the feature digest
<markey> I'm sorry, what is that?
 * bambee arrived and tries to understand something
<c2tarun> hi
<Daskreech> markey: http://commit-digest.org/
<markey> Daskreech: ah, sorry, but we Amarok folks started to do our own "Commit Digest" thingie. we call it "Last Week in Amarok", modeled afer what Boud did for Krita
<markey> Commit Digest is great for the core of KDE, but I don't think that it could ever be able to cover the whole range of apps
<markey> there are just too many of them now
<Daskreech> markey: that's why it's a digest :)
<markey> :)
<Daskreech> That does give me an idea though
<bambee> someone know where I could find kmix icon (air theme) ?
<bambee> i.e the systray white icon
<Riddell> bambee: /usr/share/kde4/apps/desktoptheme/default/icons/
<bambee> Riddell: great! thanks
<ScottK> rgreening: Now wouldn't be a bad time to be thinking about https://launchpad.net/clamav-kde again.  Klamav was just removed from Debian due to it's KDE3ness.
<Daskreech> ScottK: I'm shocked. Debian is discriminating against oldness? /s
<ScottK> Daskreech: Debian qt/kde team wants to release wheezy Qt3/KDE3 free.  They don't want Qt3 to be the next Gtk-1.2.
<ScottK> I think it's a reasonable goal.
<ScottK> I think we should be Qt3/KDE3 free for the next LTS.
<Daskreech> Wasn't Gtk 1 famous cause some apps simply refused to go to Gtk2?
<ScottK> Yep.
<ScottK> And in the end they were removed, but it took almost a decade.
<Riddell> ScottK: being Qt 3 free requires either updating LSB or having ubuntu no longer support LSB
<Riddell> which could well be the reasonable thing to do
<ScottK> Riddell: We've never claimed to support LSB.
<ScottK> There are parts of LSB we support, but not the whole thing.
<Daskreech> jtechidna posted a list of KDE3 bound things in Kubuntu
<ScottK> Riddell: I think it's be great to keep Qt3 around if someone was going to maintain it.
<Daskreech> might be nice to have that as a wiki page if it's a goal for Odoriferous Otter 
<Riddell> Qt 3 upstream is dead so I think it's daft to try and maintain it
<debfx> Daskreech: I though it's orly owl :(
<Daskreech> debfx: Orly? Whooooooo said that?
<debfx> Daskreech: I just can't imagine any other codename for the o series
<ScottK> Riddell: Agreed.  That's why I think removal for the next LTS is the sane course.
<ScottK> Wow.  rekonq in Natty doesn't totally suck.  Who'd have thought ...
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: ^
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: also, pinheiro said he really has too much stuff and won
<Quintasan> won't be able to make us artwork
<Quintasan> We'll use sheytan's work and maybe we'll get something oxygen'ish later
<Quintasan> TBH Oxygen'ish artwork for Neon is like, wtf
<apachelogger> mgraesslin: wayland foobar or modularization
<apachelogger> all to get rid of X :P
<apachelogger> markey: did you have a fan club meeting or something? :D
 * apachelogger just read that apparently fglrx does opengles
<apachelogger> git pull the kwin-gles \o/
<markey> apachelogger: yeah I just came back from the weekly apachelogger-fan-club meeting
<apachelogger> very nice
<markey> we fondled a Harald Action Figure
<markey> did you feel the love?
<apachelogger> I thought I felt something indeed
<markey> dude I should not say this, but we should skype
<markey> I'm dying a slow and painful death in this hotel room
<markey> not even sure what day of the week it is
<markey> it's sat, no?
<apachelogger> saturday, hence you did not go to work today :P
<markey> aaaah
<markey> yes
<markey> that explains it
<apachelogger> ah, dpkg is having intercourse with me
<apachelogger> my oh my
<apachelogger> http://paste.ubuntu.com/569328/
<apachelogger> that does not compute at all
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> now I see
<apachelogger> version problems
<apachelogger> cause I'm TNT
<apachelogger> ...
<apachelogger> markey: so
<apachelogger> skype?
<mgraesslin> apachelogger: fglrx does opengles but in an unusable way
<apachelogger> groovy
<apachelogger> <3 drivers
<mgraesslin> apachelogger: and don't pull my scratch repo any more - everything is merged into master and I don't update the scratch repo any more
<apachelogger> k
<apachelogger> needs more fiddly then
<mgraesslin> with fglrx you have to resolve each function pointer and the nice thing about gles is that you would not have to resolve the function pointers
<mgraesslin> and knowing from the normal glx driver it would be too slow anyway
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> right now dpkg is not very nice anyway
<apachelogger> doesnt let me install the package even though it should be very installable :O
<apachelogger> gcc on arm is now building for >24h ...
<apachelogger> mgraesslin: how would one switch to gles on master then?
<apachelogger> runtime?
<mgraesslin> build time
<apachelogger> ok
<mgraesslin> -DKWIN_BUILD_WITH_OPENGLES=ON
<apachelogger> thx
<mgraesslin> I hope to find a runtime solution but don't have any idea how, yet
 * apachelogger is this ---> <---- close to changing the login sound
<apachelogger> maco: let's make a time vortex screensaver
<apachelogger> great
<apachelogger> ubiquity seems the broken
<apachelogger> stuck at 64% of system install -.-
#kubuntu-devel 2011-02-20
<apachelogger> ScottK: is it just me or is the contacts stuff in plasma-netbook broken in natty?
<ScottK> Dunno.  Didn't try it.
<apachelogger> the contacts runner for that matter also seems to yield no search results
 * apachelogger smells incompability
<ScottK> Does seem to be some variation of broken
<apachelogger> fortunately enough it is very debugable and throws loads of debug output
<apachelogger> not
<apachelogger> -.-
 * apachelogger wants to get rid of install-something-to-get-better-experience notifications for natty
<apachelogger> annoying^3
<ScottK> I wonder if it's only meant to work with kdepim 4.6?
<ScottK> Gotta go.
<apachelogger> there surely is something fishy with the combination of akonadi and kdepimlibs
<apachelogger> according to kdepimlibs debug output the addressbook file gets loaded and everything
<apachelogger> so either the plasma side of things messes up or there is an incompability between kdepimlibs and akonadi and plasma happens to expose it
<apachelogger> also solid apparently has threading problems
<apachelogger> or maybe it is plasma that does bogus threading
<apachelogger> ...
<apachelogger> tries to move parented objects to another thread
<apachelogger> scary amount of debug output that generates
<apachelogger> oh wellz
<apachelogger> bed time
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> and clicking a bookmark while rekonq is open does not give rekonq focus
<apachelogger> splendid
<apachelogger> half the sal is utterly broken
<apachelogger> lovely
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: plz try plasma-netbook and fix0r focus problems when rekonq is open and one clicks on a bookmark in the sal
<apachelogger> nini
<jjesse> DarkwingDuck you there?
<jjesse> DarkwingDuck just curious as to what things need updating/etc in nattty
<jjesse> how many paid canonical employees work on kuubuntu?
<c2tarun> there is a report of kdenetwork package failed to build from source on this link http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/ftbfs/ but the same version is in repository. How?
<JontheEchidna> the current version in the archive seems to have failed too
<DarkwingDuck> jjesse: one one
<DarkwingDuck> *only one.
<DarkwingDuck> jjesse: AFAIK whats on the ToDo
<DarkwingDuck> jjesse: as far as docs go.
<DarkwingDuck> I finally got this week out of the way.
<DarkwingDuck> jjesse: I'll be back in a couple hours.
<DarkwingDuck> jjesse: I dont' know if you are awake at the moment but, if I don't catch you today I'll be on tomorrow evening.
<c2tarun> JontheEchidna: If the current version in archive also failed, than how is it in archive? I mean how can a package be uploaded in archive when it is failed?
<ScottK> apachelogger: We should discuss it with notmart in #plasma-netbook.
<bambee> morning
<eMyller> weird
<eMyller> any ideas why gtk appearance settings doesn't take effect anymore?
<eMyller> or is it just me? [hope so]
<eMyller> nvm, just like i suspected..
<eMyller> somehow, that sh that comes in .kde/env isn't shipped anymore...
<eMyller> had to create it manually.
<eMyller> gonna test
<eMyller> if anyone else needs the info: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3115432.0
<eMyller> :)
<markey> apachelogger: I have the feeling I still have this Render graphics backend enabled, after I had installed you KCM once. getting all sorts of weird rendering bugs
<markey> how to disable that manually?
<markey> s/you/your
<markey> at least with Intel Graphics, Render is shit
<markey> only makes things worse
<eMyller> btw, what happened to intel gfx support?
<markey> I dunno
<eMyller> it's working like $*%& since 4.6 :(
<markey> but with Core i7, where the GPU is integrated in the CPU, it works pretty well now with KWin from KDE 4.6
<markey> fast enough
<markey> Render does not improve anything
<eMyller> it's fast here too; but the rendering is too lazy
<markey> in fact I wonder what the point of it is, if it's half broken
<eMyller> i have to move things to get screen updates lol
<markey> yeah
<markey> what the heck
<markey> I mean...
<mgraesslin> don't use raster!
<markey> wait
<markey> stop
<markey> I meant *Raster*
<markey> args
<markey> typo!
<markey> Raster is totally borked and useless
<eMyller> markey: but that's with opengl only; xrender works fine with a few effects
<markey> OpenGL works fine with latest Intel GMA
<markey> anyway, I don't see the point of Raster
<mgraesslin> eMyller: correction: that's only with OpenGL by Intel and graphicssystem Raster
<markey> it breaks all sorts of things
<eMyller> mgraesslin: did anything change beyond kde from scs 4.5 to 4.6?
<markey> mgraesslin: btw, too bad that you had to refuse the offer, but it seems you already have a really cool job
<eMyller> it worked perfectly in 4.5 times
<mgraesslin> markey: I did not refuse, I just said that I need to more time to see where nokia is heading
<markey> with Raster, menus don't draw properly, and such things
<markey> mgraesslin: oooh. Steven told it a bit differently
<markey> maybe I misunderstood
<markey> or he did
<markey> anyway, I personally really recommend accepting such an offer, or at least coming for an interview
<markey> then they can tell you more
<mgraesslin> "Now I need some more time to let the dust settle and to see the path Nokia is taking and whether I would still fit into it. Due to my current contract this means that the earliest possible time point where I can switch jobs is July."
<markey> ah ok
<mgraesslin> I really wouldn't switch jobs if I don't know if they start to lay off people
<mgraesslin> as that would hit me first - young, no family, fresh in company...
<markey> at any rate: to be honest, getting into that team is the chance of a lifetime. if Nokia guys want to get in it, they have to endure a hardcore "Assessment"
<markey> it's an elite team
<markey> basically, you can only get a job with a recommendation
<mgraesslin> there's currently just too little information around to get an unbiased view on things
<mgraesslin> I would never work for MS - neither direct nor indirect
<mgraesslin> so if Qt development gets stalled, I would have to switch jobs again
<markey> that is exactly why my boss now changed his strategy, he tries to call potential employees on the phone, and then tries to explain a bit what we are doing
<markey> which is difficult, because it's secret
<markey> so that is also hard for him
<mgraesslin> yeah I can understand
<mgraesslin> and getting an NDA before talking about a job offer...
<markey> no, he would tell you without NDA
<markey> at least outlining some things
<markey> if you actually interview, you have to sign the NDA
<markey> hiring is really complicated due to all of these factors :)
<mgraesslin> yeah sounds so :-)
<eMyller> gtg
<apachelogger> markey: rm ~/.kde/env/qt-graphicssystem.sh
<markey> apachelogger: thx!
<apachelogger> markey: btw, it is not raster that is broken, it is applications doing shit
<markey> ah
<markey> well
<markey> or libraries
<markey> if menus are not painted correctly...
<apachelogger> yeah, whatever has paintaing code :D
<markey> it can hardly be the app's fault
<markey> it's Oxygen, I guess
 * apachelogger notes that menu paintaing problems sounds more like X11 *sing*
<markey> nah
<markey> it always worked fine
<markey> until I installed you KCM
<markey> that borked it all :p
<apachelogger> mgraesslin: column tiling on 2 screens behaves a bit oddly
<markey> a Bork-KCM
<mgraesslin> with Intel we have heard problems about menus not working since around 4.5
<apachelogger> markey: meanwhile you upgraded to KDE 4.6...
<mgraesslin> that means since about Mesa 7.8
<markey> at any rate, I blame apachelogger 
<markey> that works well
<apachelogger> *nod*
<mgraesslin> apachelogger: you mean quick tiling?
<apachelogger> mgraesslin: the window placement tiling thing
<ejat> apachelogger:  ubuntuone-client-kde ? 
<apachelogger> in the advanced settings
<mgraesslin> ah yes I think it does not support multi screen
<apachelogger> ejat: I have a partnership with dropbox, they pay me to not do it
<apachelogger> mgraesslin: works surprisingly well then :D
<apachelogger> just insists on moving windows to the second screen
<ejat> ouch .. 
<jussi> yippee... my kde is doing strange things
<jussi> All the menu's have started to appear from the top of the screen down - instead of out of the plasma panel. its rather funny
<jussi> anyone else got similar things with 4.6 from the PPA?
<markey> jussi: http://i.imgur.com/S0BtP.jpg
<markey> ^ this
<markey> ;)
<jussi> markey: right...
<mgraesslin> lol
<markey> hehe
<ejat> lol
<apachelogger> ScottK: I think kdepimlibs is defunct
<apachelogger> krunner(5762) ContactsRunner::match: preferredEmail is empty!!!!!!!!!
<apachelogger> krunner(5762) ContactsRunner::match: ()
<apachelogger> the last line should regardless of preferred email list at least one
<apachelogger> yet it is empty
<apachelogger> oh oh oh
<apachelogger> actually there is also an old addressee name shown
<apachelogger> very interesting
<apachelogger> ScottK: at any rate there is a dependency problem, the contacts feature depends on plasma-runners-addons to work it would appear, yet that is not part of the seed
<apachelogger> also I do not think seeding it woudl be a good idea as it includes a billion billion things
<apachelogger> maybe we should split the contacts thing out and seed it + turn it off by default in krunner (thus preventing akonadi startup at login)
<apachelogger> on the desktop that is, on the netbook the sal should still start the runner I presume :D
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> possibly my setup is busted ^^
<jussi> for anyone interested in what my issue looks like: http://wstaw.org/m/2011/02/20/plasma-desktopDU2357.jpg
 * apachelogger blames lancelot
<apachelogger> :O
<apachelogger> WTF
<apachelogger> anyone with a somewhat clean setup around?
<apachelogger> ideally natty
<mgraesslin> jussi: try changing the size of the panel
<apachelogger> mgraesslin: could you check if your default address book kresource is an akonadi one
<mgraesslin> apachelogger: is a vcard resource here
<apachelogger> thx
<apachelogger> this is all wrong
<mgraesslin> but I have two resources: an Adress Book and personal contacts
<mgraesslin> personal contacts is completely empty
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> there is something fckd big time
<apachelogger> for one I would say that the kresource should be an akonadi agent
<apachelogger> for another the current setup cannot work at all, as the default akonadi addressbook agent is a directory based one targetting .local/share/contacts whereas the kresource wants .kde/share/apps/kabc/std.vcf
<apachelogger> no krake when you need him
<mgraesslin> you will be shipping kontact 4.4 in natty?
 * apachelogger shall lure him with beer to some cafe and then flood him with verbose apachelogger debug messages about broken kdepim stuff ^^
<apachelogger> mgraesslin: yes
 * mgraesslin is also still on 4.4
<apachelogger> not that the issue would be related to that though :)
<apachelogger> that is pure kdepimlibs mess
<mgraesslin> on my laptop I have a master build which refuses to start at all
<apachelogger> kdepim master likes to do that ^^ :D
<apachelogger> :S
 * apachelogger pokes his akonadi a bit
<apachelogger> great
<apachelogger> for me akonadi actually refuses to write anything to .local/share/contacts
<mgraesslin> mine is in .kde/share/apps/kabc/std.vcf
<apachelogger> mgraesslin: akonadi?
<mgraesslin> the address book
<apachelogger> mgraesslin: well, which setup :D
<apachelogger> only the kresources or akonadi too?
<mgraesslin> erm you ask questions
<apachelogger> not my fault that their architecture is all fiddly ;)
<mgraesslin> that's also the one linked in the KCM
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> mgraesslin: could you make a screenshot please :)
 * apachelogger has a broken something as kres migrator always wants to migrate at every kdepimlibs app startup \o/
<apachelogger> I have a million million akonadi resources :D
<mgraesslin> apachelogger: http://simplest-image-hosting.net/jpg-0-plasma-desktopfl2702
<mgraesslin> and akonadi: http://simplest-image-hosting.net/jpg-0-plasma-desktopjn2702
<apachelogger> right, I have roughly the same 
<apachelogger> mgraesslin: supposedly personal contacts is a directory resource and address book a file resource?
<jussi> mgraesslin: that worked! thanks!
<mgraesslin> apachelogger: yes exactly
<apachelogger> ok, thanks
<mgraesslin> apachelogger: if you provide a package for kwin-gles it would also be available to desktop users, right?
<apachelogger> my best guess: akonadi by default will want the contacts thing, then kres-migrator comes along and creates the file-based address book to bridge kresources to akonadi on storage level
<apachelogger> mgraesslin: yes
<apachelogger> *if*
 * apachelogger needs to fiddle about with workspace master :S
<mgraesslin> would be very intersting to get some real world usage before 4.7 as it is basically a new compositor
<apachelogger> *nod*
<mgraesslin> especially as I want to remove the possibility to turn Compositing off :-P
<apachelogger> ScottK: so, it is some kdepimlibs/akonadi problem, where kde has a file based sources by default and akonadi a directory based one
<apachelogger> need to talk to my local kdepim dev about that
<apachelogger> mgraesslin: lolwut?
 * apachelogger wonders why plasma-netbook says that it wants to use a "system" qt graphics system
<apachelogger> it worx
<apachelogger> http://i.imgur.com/MK7js.png
<apachelogger> Nightrose: doing a prezi clone in a qgraphicsscene should be pretty easy ^^
<apachelogger> though something GLy could give better performance I suppose
<Nightrose> apachelogger: already found one - needs more work though - check my twitter and so on
<c2tarun> there are some packages on this link https://merges.ubuntu.com/universe.html which dont have any problem in merging, still they are there. Why are they not merged automatically?
<apachelogger> Nightrose: that is not Qt though
<Nightrose> apachelogger: jep - still pretty good already
<apachelogger> c2tarun: there is no such concept as automerges
<Nightrose> just needs a few more features and polish
<apachelogger> c2tarun: way too dangerous
<Nightrose> apachelogger: there is also a gsoc idea for that for calligra
<Nightrose> i totally want someone to do that (hint hint :P)
<apachelogger> c2tarun: whenever there is need for a merge there is also need to reevaluate the whole situation of carrying a delta to debian at all and what not
<apachelogger> Nightrose: not gonna do calligra :P
<c2tarun> apachelogger: and what if there is no delta?
<apachelogger> Nightrose: maybe shadeslayer wants to
<Nightrose> apachelogger: pffft ;-)
<Nightrose> shadeslayer: ^  
<apachelogger> c2tarun: like for example?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: also go fix plasma-netbook bookmarks && rekonq focus problem
 * Nightrose goes and fixes her thesis instead
<c2tarun> apachelogger: by deltas I mean conflicts. There are many in which there are no conflicts like sbuild
<apachelogger> delta != conflicts
<apachelogger> the fact that the merge does not conflict does not say anythign about the need of the delta
<apachelogger> or whether there really is no conflict
<c2tarun> apachelogger: what are deltas exactly?
<apachelogger> the difference
<c2tarun> diff b/w what?
<apachelogger> ubuntu and debian
<apachelogger> it easily can happen that we have a patch and debian has a patch and they do the same but apply at different parts of the source
<apachelogger> then there is no buildtime conflict
<apachelogger> but at runtime you get funny results
<c2tarun> apachelogger: can you help me please in looking on sbuild package. I am not getting exactly what are you trying to explain.
 * apachelogger looks
<apachelogger> DOES CANONICAL ACTUALLY HAVE SERVERS THAT SEND CORRECT MIMETYPES
<apachelogger> good lawd in havn
<apachelogger> bah
<apachelogger> meh
<apachelogger> brrr
<apachelogger> ...
<apachelogger> -.-
<c2tarun> apachelogger: what happend?
<apachelogger> moc sending shitty mimetypes
<apachelogger> also
<apachelogger> kompare--
<apachelogger> kompare--
<apachelogger> kompare--
<apachelogger> also
<apachelogger> chromium--
<apachelogger> chromium--
<apachelogger> chromium--
 * apachelogger should file archive removal requests for shitty software really
<apachelogger> c2tarun: https://merges.ubuntu.com/s/sbuild/sbuild_0.60.8-1ubuntu2.patch
<apachelogger> that is the different from us to debian
<apachelogger> now while there are no merge conflicts it might be that our changes to e.g. lib/Sbuild/ResolverBase.pm are no longer necessary
<c2tarun> apachelogger: it is the patch that was applied to earlier version of debian to convert it to ubuntu? am i right?
<apachelogger> c2tarun: suppose so, kompare does not want me to see that information
<apachelogger> shitty software tends to get in my way
<apachelogger> c2tarun: yes, that is the diff between the original base of ubuntu2 and ubuntu2 (i.e. the current sbuild package)
<apachelogger> https://merges.ubuntu.com/s/sbuild/sbuild_0.60.9-1ubuntu1.patch
<apachelogger> that is the automerge diff
<apachelogger> i.e. what needs to be applied to the most recent debian version to reach the re-merged ubuntu version
<apachelogger> here you need to check that a) nothing was merged incorrectly b) things that are no longer necessary get dropped c) that this new diff does not introduce runtime problems
<apachelogger> like this change in sbuild-createchroot
<apachelogger> maybe in an act of madness someone duplicated the installation of debfoster somewhere (in the debian version of the package) essentially rendering our current diff for sbuild-createchroot useless
<apachelogger> pingged out ^^
<c2tarun> apachelogger: ping
<apachelogger> c2tarun: http://paste.ubuntu.com/569601/
<c2tarun> apachelogger: ping
<apachelogger> c2tarun: pong
<shadeslayer> Nightrose: hey ... :)
<shadeslayer> Nightrose: i was actually thinking of porting systemwide network management to KAuth
<Nightrose> shadeslayer: booooooring :D
<shadeslayer> :P
<Nightrose> but oh well - then i'll have to find someone else to do the prezi clone
<Nightrose> any takers?
<shadeslayer> what's prezi anyways :P
 * shadeslayer googles
<Nightrose> it's a cool new presentation software
<Nightrose> but proprietary and all kinds of meh
<Nightrose> there is a free software clone being worked on
<Nightrose> and there is a gsoc idea to make this happen with calligra
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> nice
 * shadeslayer doesn't use office suite's alot ...
<shadeslayer> Google Docs does the job for me
<c2tarun> apachelogger: ping
<nigelb> prezi is awesome shadeslayer 
<Nightrose> the existing one is nice but lacking features and polish
<apachelogger> c2tarun: pong
<shadeslayer> nigelb: yeah ... :D
<c2tarun> apachelogger: sorry I got disconnected, its raining so net problem :(
<nigelb> c2tarun: Delhi?
<apachelogger> net problems when raining? 
<apachelogger> what sort of rain is that? :O
<c2tarun> nigelb: yup :) you too?
<shadeslayer> oman
<nigelb> nah, heard about the raining
<shadeslayer> this looks awesome
<Nightrose> shadeslayer: told ya
 * apachelogger needs more usb hubs
<c2tarun> apachelogger: acid rain ;)
<nigelb> apachelogger: its more like, what sort of net connection is that.  And yes, its normal ;)
<shadeslayer> yeah the interwebz get's affected by rain
<shadeslayer> i think the only way i'm ever going to get off IRC is when a freenode staff memer klines me
<nigelb> that can be arranged ;)
<jussi> that can be arranged---
<jussi> LOL
 * nigelb ^5 jussi 
<shadeslayer> hahah :D
<shadeslayer> s/memer/member
 * apachelogger likes jussi
<ari-tczew> apachelogger, Riddell: what do you think about remove kdetv from archive? bug 322470
<c2tarun> apachelogger: so first I have to apply the auto generated patch to new debian version and then I have to build it and check whether it is building properly or not?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 322470 in kdetv (Ubuntu) "Please remove package kdetv from Ubuntu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/322470
<apachelogger> something makes my kded4 go wild on the cpu
<apachelogger> groovy
<apachelogger> this linux business is sorta ...
<nigelb> jussi: hey, there was this feature for the -meeting bot that would update the topic
<nigelb> jussi: is there a reason it isn't working these days?
<c2tarun> apachelogger: so first I have to apply the auto generated patch to new debian version and then I have to build it and check whether it is building properly or not?
<apachelogger> something like that
<apachelogger> also runtime testing is a good idea
<jussi> nigelb: yes. google cal and recurring events are nasty. feel free, to patch it. 
<nigelb> jussi: oh, ew.  Recurring events *are* nasty.
<c2tarun> apachelogger: ok, runtime testing means? building the package on pbuilder?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> that is build time testing :P
<c2tarun> apachelogger: then what is runtime testing?
<apachelogger> runtime is actually checking that sbuild still works as expected ;)
<c2tarun> ohh... :) sure i'll
<c2tarun> sorry but how to apply a patch, I never did that before?
 * apachelogger hates software so very much
<shadeslayer> !quilt
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quilt
<shadeslayer> oh
<apachelogger> I am going to become singer
<shadeslayer> kubotu: google quilt
<kubotu> Results for quilt: 1. Quilt Magazine | Quiltmag: http://www.quiltmag.com/ | 2. Quilts from Overstock.com: Shop for Quilt Sets: http://www.overstock.com/Home-Garden/Quilts/1984/subcat.html | 3. Modern quilters break the pattern: http://www.kansascity.com/2011/02/18/2658256/modern-quilters-break-the-pattern.html
<apachelogger> show tunes or shit
<shadeslayer> sigh
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: man quilt
<apachelogger> going to new york and play in cats or smth
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: c2tarun is talking about merge
<shadeslayer> <c2tarun> sorry but how to apply a patch, I never did that before?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ^^
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: ya I know how to apply that quilt one :( I was asking about merge one
 * apachelogger is talking about how kded4 eats 12% cpu for no good reason
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> patch -p1 ?
<c2tarun> shadeslayer: what after -p? patchname?
<nigelb> shadeslayer: weren't you building a front end to zsync?
<apachelogger> great
<shadeslayer> nigelb: abandoned
<apachelogger> afiestas__: for some reason bluedevil apparently ate my kded4?
<nigelb> shadeslayer: oh, why? :(
<shadeslayer> c2tarun: patch -p1<patchname
<ari-tczew> apachelogger: saw my question a few minutes ago here?
<shadeslayer> nigelb: can't remember, would be a nice project for conf.kde.in tho 
<nigelb> shadeslayer: hrm :)
<shadeslayer> mmmm ... pakora's in the rain are awesome ^_^
<shadeslayer> ari-tczew: afaik only archive admins can remove packages
<ari-tczew> shadeslayer: yes but I'm asking for feedback as kubuntu developer
<ari-tczew> err, asking kubuntu developers
<ari-tczew> not me as kubuntu developer
<shadeslayer> well ... it *does* look it's been abandoned
 * apachelogger sees no questions
<apachelogger> does it have to do with butterflies?
<shadeslayer> Updated:  Aug 6 2006
<shadeslayer> yikes
<ari-tczew> we have still a winter!
<shadeslayer> ari-tczew: looks good to be kicked out of the archive
<ari-tczew> shadeslayer: yes
<c2tarun> when I am trying to apply the patch I am getting this message "Reversed (or previously applied) patch detected!  Assume -R? [n] n"
<ari-tczew> c2tarun: patch was applied in the past, I guess
<c2tarun> ari-tczew: but apachelogger told that this patch was automatically generated for merge. This is the patch b/w the previous two versions. How can it be applied?
<shadeslayer> why can't i target the bug to natty alpha 3
<shadeslayer> weird
<ari-tczew> c2tarun: what are you doing right now?
<c2tarun> ari-tczew: waiting for reply
<c2tarun> ari-tczew: I am trying to merge sbuild.
<ari-tczew> c2tarun: I'm asking what are you patching?
<ari-tczew> c2tarun: do you use patches created by MoM?
<c2tarun> ari-tczew: yup
<ari-tczew> c2tarun: it;s wrong
<ari-tczew> c2tarun: MoM creates patches only for looking, not for patching.
<c2tarun> ari-tczew: than what should I do for merging the packages which dont have any conflicts?
<ari-tczew> c2tarun: let me look into sbuild case
<c2tarun> ari-tczew: ok, I'll wait :)
<shadeslayer> kubotu: weather Gurgaon, India
<ari-tczew> c2tarun: in sbuild case, you have to only get into grabbed sbuild-0.60.9 directory and run 'dch -e' completing information
<ari-tczew> so yes, this one is pretty easy to do
<c2tarun> ari-tczew: is there any other package with no conflict, but some work to do. I just want to learn how to merge packages with no conflict
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: kubotu is broken, he doesn't have the weather plugin
<shadeslayer> kthxbai
<ari-tczew> c2tarun: "learn how to merge packages with no conflict" - but what do you want to learn if MoM creates package for you?
<ari-tczew> if you want to learn more about merging, you have to touch more complex packages
<c2tarun> ari-tczew: actually it was written in report to compare the patches and look for unexpected chagnes. I didn't understand what are unexpected changes? and can you name some complex packages?
<ari-tczew> c2tarun: e.g. blank line added at the end of d/changelog is unexpected change.
<ari-tczew> it has been added by MoM and it's a bug
<ari-tczew> sometimes debuild will do some changes in .po files and these are not expected changes as well
<c2tarun> ari-tczew: I guess po files are for multiple language support? What changes in them can be any unexpected change? I mean it only contains the translations
<ari-tczew> c2tarun: I can't explain in details why these changes occur, but if you didn't on .po files and you see some of them in diff, it's wrong
<c2tarun> ari-tczew: ok, and you were saying something about more complex packages? Can you please name some.
<ari-tczew> c2tarun: complex merges mean that they are not easy to merge. you need to review changes very scrupulously because some of them could be fixed in Debian another way or maybe upstream has fixed it.
<c2tarun> ari-tczew: ok may be someday i'll encounter with one :) and one more thing can you please look at http://paste.ubuntu.com/569478/
<ari-tczew> c2tarun: if you're looking for examples of complex merges, look on revisions ubuntu10 or more
<c2tarun> ari-tczew: I was trying to work on mathgl package in morning, there is this confict.
<ari-tczew> c2tarun: The most complex package is  grub 0.97-29ubuntu60 I heard that BlackZ is going to merge it, but IMO it's naive. ;)
<c2tarun> ari-tczew: there are these two lines in debian/python* file. Technically both lines will do fine. First one is of ubuntu and second one is of debian, which one should I include?
<ari-tczew> c2tarun: I'm not python expert, you have to ask someone else. Maybe ScottK ?
<c2tarun> ari-tczew: I thnk the lines have not to do much with python, *-packages is replaced by dist-packages, I tested both lines are working fine. Second line is more verbose. 
<ari-tczew> c2tarun: but I'm still afraid that you don't understand how it works (merging).
<c2tarun> ari-tczew: well sorry :( but is there anything I said wrong? I mean why do you think I dont understand merging?
<ari-tczew> c2tarun: Don't be afraid, not everyone is perfect at the start.
<ScottK> c2tarun: *-packages should be fine.  It's needed in Debian because they still have python2.5 which installed stuff in site-packages.  We just have 2.6+ which only uses dist-packages.  If there are other changes in the package, it's OK to keep that change, but if that's the only change from Debian, it can propably be sync'ed.
<ScottK> (I say that without knowing the specifics, so be careful to double check *-packages is doing the right thing).
<ari-tczew> c2tarun: You should look on patches created by MoM which changes are in Ubuntu and compare with patch which changes are in Debian. Maybe some from out delta have been included in Debian?
<c2tarun> ScottK: well the native debian version failed to build on natty, so I think we cannot sync.
<ScottK> OK.
<c2tarun> ari-tczew: actually what I understand of merging is sometimes packages of debian dont build on natty machine, so we need to make some changes to make it work on ubuntu. When debian includes a new version, than we try to apply the same patch on this new version and look for the conflicts. If there are any we remove them and than merge. Am I right?
<ari-tczew> c2tarun: quite yes
<ScottK> c2tarun: It's not just building.  There are other changes we have for better integration in Ubuntu, branding, etc.
<c2tarun> ScottK: that I didnt know, I thought branding was completely controlled by upstream.
<ScottK> The goal is to minimize the difference with Debian, so an important part of merging is making sure relevant changes have all been sent back to Debian for them to incorporate in their package.
<ScottK> c2tarun: It depends.  In Kubuntu we don't change it much, but we do have a few changes.  Ubuntu changes branding stuff very heavily.
<c2tarun> ScottK: how can we sent our changes back to debian?
<ScottK> If it's a change that's relvant to Debian, the usual was is to file a bug in the Debian BTS.
<ScottK> Since you're just getting started, it's best to check if a change is relevant to Debian or not.
<c2tarun> ScottK: ok.
<ScottK> As an example, *-packages to dist-packages isn't something Debian would want yet since they still support python2.5.
<c2tarun> ari-tczew: can you please take a look on this upload https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sbuild/+bug/722159
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 722159 in sbuild (Ubuntu) "Please merge sbuild-0.60.9 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ari-tczew> c2tarun: Revision info in d/changelog is wrong. Look on revision 0.60.8-1ubuntu1 how it looks.
<c2tarun> ari-tczew: ok so the entry should be just like the one in ubuntu1 and not from ubuntu2. I understood it wrong, I thought we have to mention the latest change we carried.
<c2tarun> ari-tczew: ok, I fixed that, Can you please take a look again.
<ari-tczew> c2tarun: Now looks fine, but coolbhavi is looking on it.
<c2tarun> ari-tczew: Ya i just saw :)
<ari-tczew> c2tarun: btw. Why do you use name by CAPS LOCK?
<ari-tczew> can't you use it normal as everybody?
<c2tarun> ari-tczew: actually I did it by mistake when I was creating my gpg :( and it is being used since then
<ari-tczew> c2tarun: could you fix it?
<ari-tczew> There is no reason to scream in full name.
<c2tarun> ari-tczew: sure I'll do that, but I dont know how?
<ari-tczew> c2tarun: https://launchpad.net/~c2tarun/+edit
<ari-tczew> c2tarun: and don't feel so bad with mistakes. Nobody has started work with 100 years expierence. I appreciate your time spent on Ubuntu development.
<ari-tczew> c2tarun: Since we are very close to start Feature Freeze, you can't do a lot of merges because in general during Feature Freeze bugfixes only are welcome. I encourage you to spend time on fixing FTBFS with binutils-gold.
<ScottK> ari-tczew and c2tarun:  Stuff like sbuild should be discussed on #ubuntu-devel or #ubuntu-motu.  This channel is for Kubuntu development.
<ari-tczew> ScottK: Agree.
<c2tarun> ScottK: I'll keep that in mind :)
<apachelogger> good news everyone, I think the migration doesn't go right because kres-migrator is part of kdepim-runtime thus stuck at 4.4
<apachelogger> hmmmmmmm
<apachelogger> why is my natty grub brown?
<Daskreech> I thought grubs were kinda white?
<apachelogger> not in natty
<apachelogger> they make it aubergine
<apachelogger> though it does not look aubergine at all
 * apachelogger grabs the vim
 * shadeslayer aliases vim to emacs
<shadeslayer> nano too
<apachelogger> kubotu: lart shadeslayer
 * kubotu tickles shadeslayer until they wet their pants and pass out
<shadeslayer> *giggle* *giggle* *giggle*
<apachelogger> http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/screencasts/kubuntu-netbook-with-blue-grub.mp4
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: ping
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: pong
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you surely want to reboot and look at a blue grub right now? 
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i haz maverick .. and black grub ...
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/tmp/06_kubuntu_theme
<shadeslayer> oic
<apachelogger> dump into /etc/grub.d and run sudo update-grub
<apachelogger> should work on mav too
 * apachelogger is not quite sure if the blue is good enough
<shadeslayer> ok rebooting
<apachelogger> or not :D
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: does not work
<apachelogger> neither does it here
<apachelogger> probably only works on natty indeed
<apachelogger> though I recall there was a way to do it on mav too
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> nvm
<shadeslayer> *shrug
<shadeslayer> i'm on grub for a fraction of a second
<shadeslayer> so don't care
<apachelogger> krunner(3044)/kresources: Akonadi migration failed! 
<apachelogger> yet that stupid bast0rd throw a dialog at me saying it was successful
<apachelogger> this kres migratoin business is completely b0rked
<apachelogger> eh
<apachelogger> this is simply amazing
<apachelogger> new account
<apachelogger> kres-migrator gets kicked off
<apachelogger> tries to migrate std.vcf
<apachelogger> fails as this of course does not exist on a new account
<apachelogger> yet it creats a vcard akonadi agent
<apachelogger> with *no* path to a vcard
<afiestas> apachelogger: what version are we going to ship?
<apachelogger> afiestas: on maverick that was
<apachelogger> so rc4
<apachelogger> alrighty, calendar resource has the very same problem
<apachelogger> kres-migrator destroys more things than it migrates :O
<apachelogger> any app that tries to access calendars or addressbook data via kdepimlibs rather than the akonadi foo gets no data
<apachelogger> this is so super
 * apachelogger goes for a smoke
<afiestas> rc4 for natty?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> maverick
<apachelogger> no idea what natty will have
<apachelogger> whatever is stable at the time I suppose :P
<afiestas> apachelogger: so nothing? (ok ok bad joke :p)
<afiestas> in kde-pim list people are saying that latest trunk work like a charm
<apachelogger> afiestas: they said that about akonadi & kaddressbook
<afiestas> KMail too
 * apachelogger had multiple nervous breakdowns thanks to akonadi
<apachelogger> it was about as unsuited for I-just-want-it-to-work-deployments as software can be
<apachelogger> oh, well, if they had a binary plugin that one needs to compile manually it probably would have been worse
<afiestas> sometimes I have this feeling that says: "Move to osx, you will have a good email client there..." (this whispered like a ghost)
<apachelogger> afiestas: their's is not terribly convincing either
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> great
<apachelogger> gcc failed to build after a day of building on arm
<apachelogger> ScottK: could you randomly poke people until they are annoyed enough to fix gcc and KDE on arm
 * apachelogger does not feel like messing around with that crap anymore
<afiestas> apachelogger: it is fast, lightweight, and works :p
<apachelogger> gmail does all of that and works without silly os :P
<afiestas> and without threaded view :p (dunno if iMail has that)
<apachelogger> probably doesn't
<apachelogger> they surely have columns ^^
<jussi> hrm, why does the meego sdk want to uninstall my kde? 
<apachelogger> cause it is crap?
<jussi> lol
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: software upgrade notifications are issued too early, they always appear before plasma is up
<apachelogger> looks like crap as they come up as the old unthemed knotify notifications
<nigelb> jussi: because MS bought nokia? :-P
<jussi> nigelb: meego is pretty much intel now tho
<nigelb> jussi: yeah, I know.  I keep update with it :D
<apachelogger> don't expect too much
<apachelogger> intel wrote the multimedia pps
<apachelogger> *apps
<apachelogger> they are ewwwww
 * apachelogger abandons hope for kdepim and watches doctor who
<txwikinger> Can I boot into kubuntu live CD without starting the X system??
<debfx> txwikinger: adding "single" to the boot parameters should work
<txwikinger> debfx: Thanks
<bambee> Riddell: if you've time enough this week, could you have a look at language-selector ? Changes have been applied
<sheytan> Riddell ping
<sheytan> apachelogger ping
<sheytan> Quintasan ping 
<sheytan> no one? :D
<Quintasan> sheytan: pong
<sheytan> o
<sheytan> yo
<Quintasan> sup?
<sheytan> could you tell me when the natty feature freeze is?
<Quintasan> hmmm
<Quintasan> 24th I think
<sheytan> Feb?
<Quintasan> yus
<sheytan> damn
<sheytan> Riddell i need ya!
<Quintasan> pinging him once will suffice
<sheytan> i know, but it's a important case
<Daskreech> Doesn't mean saying his name here will get him to look any faster
<Daskreech> perhaps a phone call?
<bambee> A sunday evening... he's probably busy ;)
<afiestas> Riddell: ping
<ecinx3> hi is there any vnc client that is real time? krdc behaves very slow, and i'm on lan
<afiestas> ecinx3: even though with the lowest quality?
<ecinx3> i put it on lan quality
<ecinx3> and on the networking interface .. i just see 5,000KB/s traffic
<ecinx3> when the connection is 100Mbit
<ecinx3> wait, that's almost half
<ecinx3> brb let  me look for my gbit switch see if it helps
<afiestas> ecinx3: I'm not an vnc expert, but take a look at bugs.kde.org just in case somebody else is experiencing your problems
#kubuntu-devel 2012-02-13
 * Kurdistan bed time. take care everyone.
<Riddell> yofel: http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/pavucontrol.png
<yofel> yeah, seen that with gnome-tweak-tool and no working gtk3 theme
<yofel> it's fine with oxygen-gtk3
 * Riddell snoozes
<Riddell> afiestas: ^^
<afiestas> I just had a mental fart, thought was talking in kubuntu-devel but actually was talking in another channel xD
<afiestas> Riddell: you are missing some icons as do I
<Tm_T> yofel: yes I have those in my krandrrc
<djszapi> hi! Does the kde-runtime package (4.8 version) build the plasma components API ?
<Riddell> djszapi: it's builds runtime components, as you can find out from the packaging
<djszapi> Riddell: also plasma active ones, like this ? http://api.kde.org/4.x-api/plasma-qml-apidocs/
<Riddell> those are API
<Riddell> dpkg -L kde-runtime
<Riddell> dpkg -L kde-runtime-data
<djszapi> Riddell: porting the kubuntu package to Harmattan. The build is not done yet, but I am gonna check out the contents.
<djszapi> I know kubuntu used an activity "hack" earlier.
<djszapi> in the rules file, I think.
<apachelogger> acitivity hack?
<Riddell> I don't remember making any changes to activities
<apachelogger> well, they were hidden from the cashew back in 4.1 or so, due to them being utterly broken and confusing :P
<apachelogger> scary times those were
<Riddell> there's a problem plama-desktop's dependencies (or lack of them) on libkactivities6 and libkactivities-bin
<Riddell> apachelogger: they're still a bad user experience
<djszapi> apachelogger: yes, double configure.
<apachelogger> Riddell: not as bad ^^
<Riddell> win-tab key and all your windows disappear without any clue what's happened, so nasty
<Riddell> yofel: ug rekonq is nothing but crash for me now
 * Riddell tries a dist-upgrade
<yofel> Worked for me as long as i keep away from flash
<djszapi> Riddell: anyway, thanks :)
<Riddell> djszapi: hmm, kde-runtime: /usr/lib/kde4/plasma_appletscript_declarative.so
<Riddell> so that file does come from -runtime so maybe you're right
<djszapi> Riddell: http://paste.xinu.at/H36u/ -> I had this rules file for KDE/4.7
<djszapi> there was a separate series-active patch set.
<djszapi> I am almost pretty sure I got it adopted from ubuntu.
<Riddell> that might be rbelem's area
<Riddell> he's been into adding mobile and tablet patches
<Riddell> djszapi: have you asked ervin or another kde platform guy what other configure flags are available for mobile needs?
<djszapi> just this platform profile.
<djszapi> but I can notmart and aseigo
<djszapi> about plasma active in general
<Riddell> we're behind in pacakging plasma active at the moment, any patches we've added are probably out of date
<Riddell> yofel: a dist-upgrade sorted it, must be some abi breakage we didn't catch, not importnat
<yofel> k
<yofel> Did someone look at digikam yet?
<Riddell> no, it's on my todo list but I think I'm wanting to do owncloud today
<Riddell> or maybe I should work out what calligra needs to compile
<yofel> For calligra just throw the whole unfunctional marble check out and define it by hand
<Riddell> gosh I find it really objectionable how google is using their front page to advertise chrome now
<Riddell> ug new "go" button in rekonq is labeled "load typed URL", that's not remotely user friendly
<Tm_T> Riddell: they're been doing that for several months quite aggressively now
<Riddell> Tm_T: what giving bad labels to buttons?
<Tm_T> Riddell: I mean google and chrome ads
<Tm_T> talking about bad labels, finnish translation of monitor settings talks about printers
<Riddell> Tm_T: translation issues need working out if it's a bug from launchpad or upstream and reported in the right place
<Tm_T> yup
<Tm_T> just noticed that yesterday, haven't had time yet to look from where it comes and who did it
<Tm_T> although I have an idea
<Riddell> yofel: think this'll do it? http://quickgit.kde.org/index.php?p=calligra.git&a=commitdiff_plain&h=5e647de09265c4487f9a37d0a50a755abb3cf303
<yofel> I'm just trying it, but that failed in neon
<Riddell> I can't see why it would work, it's just some cmake bits, nothing useful like checking the version of the marble library
<yofel> same error with official 4.8
<Riddell> that compiler line is missing any -I/usr/include/qt4/QtCore/
<Riddell> so yes this might help set(CMAKE_REQUIRED_INCLUDES ${QT_QTCORE_INCLUDES}
<yofel> well, it does already have set(CMAKE_REQUIRED_INCLUDES ${QT_QTCORE_INCLUDES} ${QT_QTGUI_INCLUDES})
<Riddell> yeah that's why it's weird
<Riddell> as a quick fix include_directories(/usr/include/qt4/QtCore/) should help
<Riddell> in the right place
<yofel> fun
<yofel> message("includes: ${QT_QTCORE_INCLUDES}")
<yofel> -> includes:
<apachelogger> Riddell: what are the rekonq bts?
<Riddell> apachelogger: bts?
<apachelogger> backtraces
<Riddell> apachelogger: no idea, a dist upgrade sorted it so it'll have been an abi issue
<apachelogger> weird enough
<Riddell> now it's working fine, not crashed yet
<Riddell> not dared to use flash yet though
<Riddell> yofel: I get in the cmake output "-- Performing Test SETMARBLEWIDGET - Failed
<Riddell> which I guess is what I want
<yofel> yes, you want that
<yofel> I'm just trying to find out why the include variables are empty
<Riddell> mm, some cmake weirdness there, they should be filled in by default when using the KDE cmake stuff
<yofel> ok, wtf? now I have " -I/usr/include/qt4/QtCore -I/usr/include/qt4/QtGui", but it still fails with QtCore/QtGlobal: No such file or directory o.O
<Riddell> umm
<Riddell> oh then you'll need -I/usr/include/qt4/
<Riddell> for QtCore/QtGlobal
<yofel> *headdesk*
<Riddell> else it'll be looking for /usr/include/qt4/QtCore/QtCore/QtGlobal
<yofel> bah, I'm still asleep today
<yofel> works \o/
<Riddell> awooga
<Riddell> how did you fix 
<Riddell> how did you fix/workaround it?
<yofel> -        set(CMAKE_REQUIRED_INCLUDES ${QT_QTCORE_INCLUDES} ${QT_QTGUI_INCLUDES})
<yofel> +        set(CMAKE_REQUIRED_INCLUDES ${QT_INCLUDE_DIR})
<yofel> someone didn't read the find_package() documentation properly
<Riddell> hah
<Kurdistan> I have found intressting bug. when I use my usb bluetooth to send files from laptopt-phone my laptop freeze.
<Kurdistan> known bug?
<Kurdistan> it freezes everytime I try.
<Riddell> no, afiestas has the knowledge in that area
<Kurdistan> okey. it finds my bluetooth correct and everything, but when I try to send stuff my laptop freeze. 
<Riddell> yofel: are you parallel building calligra or just single CPU build?
<Riddell> because when I do make -j4 it always stops randomly but make -j1 carries on fine
<yofel> in neon we build with --parallel, but don't ask me if it really does that
<Riddell> I don't think that does anything currently
<yofel> I'll give it a try with -j4
<Riddell> I have done, lots, always get errors
<Riddell> calligra needs to have its CMakeLists files sorted for parallel build then but as we just discovered they're no experts in CMakeLists :)
<Kurdistan> can it be kernel related or is it kde?
<yofel> if the OS freezes, kernel
<Kurdistan> yofel, that was my first thought to.
<Riddell> Kurdistan: there are many more layers for possible blame
<Kurdistan> I have tested the different 3.0* kernels and same result
<yofel> well, kernel if you can't switch to a TTY anymore, and sysrq+reisub doesn't work either
<Kurdistan> should bug report it then.
 * yofel replied to the calligra commit mail he got
<Kurdistan> but I do not know against what kernel/bluez/graphical driver?
<yofel> #ubuntu-bugs might help
<Kurdistan> yofel, let se if they reply.
<Riddell> hmm 
<Riddell> /home/jr/src/calligra/calligra-2.3.87/active/src/MainWindow.h:27:26: fatal error: kdeclarative.h: No such file or directory
<Riddell> ah, new build-dep on kdelibs5-experimental-dev
<Kurdistan> yofel, now I have bigger problem. I tried install bluetooth package and bluez-utils something like that
<Kurdistan> after that bluedevil was installed
<Kurdistan> now when I try to install bluedevil it does not work
<Kurdistan> bluedevil was removed sorry. I try to install bluedevil again but does not work.
<Kurdistan> conflict between kde 4.8.0 and bluedevil version for kubuntu 11.10?
<Kurdistan> I removed does files installed and wanted to install bluedevil again and now it does not work.
<Kurdistan> :(
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: yofel how do we want to proceed on KDE Telepathy?
<shadeslayer_> 0.3 is up for testing, there were a couple of packaging bugs that I fixed later on
<Riddell> shadeslayer_: if I test it and I like what I see is it good enough to upload?
<Kurdistan> trying to build bluedevil-1.3.1 if that will help.
<Riddell> thanks Kurdistan 
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: I'd suggest getting a OK from another Kubuntu Dev
<shadeslayer_> just to cover all our bases
<Kurdistan> Riddell, :) building for myself. I do not have any ppa yet.
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: https://launchpad.net/~telepathy-kde/+archive/ppa
<shadeslayer_> The meta package needs a bit of tweaking before a upload
<shadeslayer_> i.e. remove all references about telepathy-kde since it never went into the archives
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<Kurdistan> BluesKaj, hi.
<BluesKaj> hi Kurdistan
<Kurdistan> any one that knows if there is conflict between bluedevil-1.2.1 and kde 4.8.0?
<Kurdistan> bec. I can not install it anymore.
<Kurdistan> let see if it makes any problem with 1.3.1
<BluesKaj> I see 1.2.2 in the repos , as well as 1.9.1 libbluedevil-dev, Kurdistan
<Kurdistan> BluesKaj, I am using kubuntu 11.10
<Kurdistan> I know 12.04 have 1.2.2
<BluesKaj> ok
<Kurdistan> maybe kubuntu backports should have bluedevil 1.2.2
<Kurdistan> ?
<BluesKaj> I assume ppl are using 12.04 , due to this being a devel channel ... suppose i'd better put that assumption aside
 * apachelogger hasn't used a dev series before beta *ever* :P
<Kurdistan> brb
<shadeslayer_> I usually upgrade 2 weeks after the first alpha
<rbelem> Riddell, ping
<BluesKaj> yeah, I'm having trouble with a wireless mouse on my other pc ...it won't move where you want it , moves randomly 
<BluesKaj> wireless USB
<Riddell> hi rbelem 
<rbelem> Riddell, could you take a look in the plasma-mobile pkg https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-active/+archive/ppa/+packages
<rbelem> Riddell, everything should be fine except the debian/copyright that i did not generated yet
<Riddell> plasma mobile is still developed?
<rbelem> Riddell, the source package still plasma-mobile but binaries are plasma-acitve
<rbelem> Riddell, the project name still plasma-mobile in git and cmake
<Riddell> hmm
<Riddell> how very confusing of them
<rbelem> :-D
<Riddell> rbelem: diff compared to our current package looks good
<Riddell> rbelem: does it compile and work?
<agateau> hey, do we have packages for qt5 in a ppa somewhere?
<Riddell> agateau: no it hasn't been packaged yet
<agateau> Riddell: ok thanks
<Riddell> and upstream is yet to make tars or even to work out if it's package-able
<Riddell> (although dirk has done so for suse so something must be possible)
<apol> Riddell: can kubuntu make use of it somehow? https://launchpad.net/~tehnick/+archive/kde-gtk-config
<Riddell> yofel, apachelogger ^^ ?
<rbelem> Riddell, i will run some stress tests before set it as ready :-D
<Kurdistan> sorry guys/girls bludevil 1.2.1 is working (package). the reason it did not wanted to get installed was obex-server was removed
<Riddell> rbelem: feature freeze is on thursday
<rbelem> Riddell, do you know about any ui testing tool?
<Riddell> rbelem: no, greyback knows of one but that'll take learning and setup to use
<Riddell> Testability I think
<rbelem> Riddell, hum... i will run with the tests then
<apachelogger> Riddell: yes
<apachelogger> I do not have my keys with me though
 * apachelogger is at work
<apachelogger> -rwxr-xr-x root/root      9636 2012-02-12 00:36 ./usr/bin/gtk_preview
<apachelogger> -rwxr-xr-x root/root      5440 2012-02-12 00:36 ./usr/bin/reload_gtk_apps
<apachelogger> -rwxr-xr-x root/root      9624 2012-02-12 00:36 ./usr/bin/gtk3_preview
<apachelogger> those are rather generic names
<yofel> Put it in universe, I don't like how it works, but that's gtk3's fault
<dantti> rbelem: hey
<rbelem> dantti, heya :-)
<apachelogger> yofel: whether you like it does not concern the user much :P :P :P
<dantti> rbelem: how's things? too busy?
<apachelogger> Riddell: I do believe it should build with the kde argument in debian/rules
<apachelogger> as it builds a kcm lib
<Riddell> apachelogger: kde argument?  you mean the pkg-kde include line?
<dantti> rbelem: how's your samba? wanna samba in this carnaval? :P I need some samba help can do you have some spare time?
<rbelem> dantti, every thing is going fine :-) my son is taking a lots of my time :-D but it is good time spent
<apachelogger> Riddell: it is an argument to dh nowadays, is it not?
<Riddell> yofel: are you still wanting to get gtk theme bits into main or have you given up on that?
 * apachelogger always copies from another packag e^^
<debfx> why do we need 2 gtk theme KCMs?
<apachelogger> we don't
<dantti> rbelem: sure kids take lots of time..
<apachelogger> new one is superior -> throw old one away
<rbelem> dantti, :-D yup i have time
<Riddell> apachelogger: kde sc still uses the old system of "include /usr/share/pkg-kde-tools/qt-kde-team/2/debian-qt-kde.mk" a newer way is to use "dh_auto_configure -Skde" as you say
<apachelogger> neither is what I mean
<rbelem> dantti, is it related to the kde ui for samba sharing?
<dantti> rbelem: ok, I'm taking up the print-manager stuff again after a nice idea I had, but one of the missing things are a samba print search, that I really don't have much of an Idea of how it works...
<dantti> rbelem: what I'd need is that you could take a look at what the system-config-printer does with samba and do it in cpp :D
<yofel> The user doesn't care about the difference between gtk2 and 3 either
<debfx> eh, haven't we discussed this whole gtk3 situation already? and done all the work necessary?
<yofel> we have
<rbelem> dantti, i can do that in some days i'm finishing the kcm filesharing
<apachelogger> Riddell: 	dh $@ --with kde
<apachelogger> that is the one I meant
<Riddell> apachelogger: aah
<rbelem> dantti, im planning to finish it till wed
<apachelogger> the other stuff is only for SC IIRC
<apachelogger> or used to be anyway
<rbelem> dantti, then i can start
<rbelem> dantti, is it ok?
<dantti> rbelem: cool, probably till wednesday I'll have finished my changes on it too
<dantti> rbelem: sure, sounds great...
<rbelem> :-)
<dantti> rbelem: not sure if you have a printer but this will be really cool adition to kde  :D
<rbelem> dantti, yeah i think so this is something that really makes a difference for the users
<Riddell> plasma active on kubuntu! http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/active.png
<Riddell> three cheers to rbelem 
<Riddell> horribly slow with my GPU but
<debfx> ok, so please let's keep this other gtk kcm out of the archive or if you really want it use a name that's actually distinguishable from the current one
<rbelem> Riddell, :-D
<Riddell> debfx: it's another option and might be useful or become useful so I think we should have it in the archive, but a distinguishable would be nice yes
<Riddell> rbelem: I'm fine to just upload this, with FF on thursday and all
<rbelem> Riddell, sweet :-) i will run to finish everything asap
<Riddell> ScottK: how hard is it to make new images for kubuntu active?
<rbelem> Riddell, i was using a linaro tool to build images
<Riddell> rbelem: I didn't know you have built images, what's on them?
<Riddell> it shouldn't be hard to adapt the kubuntu-mobile bits to be kubuntu-active but I don't know if we have enough manpower to do it by thursday or to follow it through after that
<rbelem> Riddell, just the basics based on kubuntu seed
<rbelem> Riddell, i think i can do
<rbelem> Riddell, it will not be perfect but we can improve later
 * Riddell grumbles as audio stops working on his laptop
<Riddell> ah, speakers not turned on, good thing I didn't go with a gut reaction of blaming pulseaudio :)
<shadeslayer_> hahaha
<BluesKaj> Riddell,  yeah it's odd how after updtes/upgrades alsa mutes / turns the volume down on some soundcards 
<Riddell> yofel: you still want to get bug 930384 and bug 930112 done and in main?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 930384 in xsettings-kde (Ubuntu) "[MIR] xsettings-kde" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/930384
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 930112 in oxygen-gtk3 (Ubuntu) "[MIR] oxygen-gtk3" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/930112
<shadeslayer_> rbelem: might I suggest copyright helper from : git://anonscm.debian.org/users/modax/copyright-helper.git
<rbelem> shadeslayer_, nice! thnx
<shadeslayer_> rbelem: usage is something like : ./copyright-helper.pl -sc or ./copyright-helper.pl -l /path/to/folder
<shadeslayer_> see the last few lines of the file for more args :)
<rbelem> shadeslayer_, i'm writing one in python
<shadeslayer_> heh :P
<shadeslayer_> that works pretty good
<rbelem> shadeslayer_, i will take a look to get some ideas from there :-D
<shadeslayer_> :D
<rbelem> shadeslayer_, i'm using nltk and will convert to dep5 or spdx
<rbelem> shadeslayer_, and it will be able to update the debian/copyright
<shadeslayer_> that's awesome 
<shadeslayer_> would love something like that
<rbelem> shadeslayer_, i think i will present it in the next uds
<rbelem> shadeslayer_, i hate to edit the debian/copyright by hand
<shadeslayer_> yeah same here
<rbelem> shadeslayer_, i really hate, i just do not maintain more packages because of that
<shadeslayer_> hehe
<rbelem> soon we will not do that anymore :-D
<BluesKaj> is there native kde gui firewall app ?
<apachelogger> rbelem: you totally hijacked one of fabo's tasks :P
<rbelem> apachelogger, :-)
<BluesKaj> we have akde purist who doesn't want to use the cli  or gtk for his FW setup
<apachelogger> BluesKaj: try kde-apps.org
<rbelem> apachelogger, i talked to him some days ago
<apachelogger> rbelem: did he shout at you? :P
<rbelem> apachelogger, nope :-D
<rbelem> heheeh
<apachelogger> fabo: you should totally shout more :P
 * apachelogger huggles everyone and goes back to work
<rbelem> :-D
<yofel> Riddell: yes, or we won't have gtk3 support by default
<Riddell> yofel: ok then you need to poke mir people
<Riddell> or I need to ignore mir and just promote them
<Riddell> or kubuntu packages need demoted to universe
<yofel> poke where?
<Riddell> yofel: pitti and mterry for example on #ubuntu-devel
<yofel> I'll poke pitti then
<yofel> or mterry, I don't see pitti on ~ubuntu-mir
<Riddell> oh maybe he moved on
<apachelogger> now workig on unity-sru
<Kurdistan> http://imgur.com/vK4bT <<--- error message that I managed to take.
<apachelogger> Kurdistan: click the tab
<apachelogger> that windows says nothing
<Riddell> yay, calligra uploaded.  still needs optional build-deps reviewed and who knows if it'll build on ARM
<yofel> \o/
<Kurdistan> apachelogger, :) I did not had time. it crashed after that.
<Kurdistan> :( this crashes with bluetooth usb when transfering files from/to laptop-phone makes me angry.
<apachelogger> Riddell: we need to put optional build dep listing into our tooling efforts
<Riddell> apachelogger: yes, a README.Kubuntu files with info on them would be a nice practice
<Kurdistan> crashes/freezes
<apachelogger> Riddell: that is not what I meant
<apachelogger> Riddell: have a script to parse a build log for unmet dependencies
<apachelogger> perhaps get upstream to make their output more machine readable
<apachelogger> then have a file to blacklist deps we never want etc.
<Riddell> apachelogger: hmm I disagree, we should automate everything that reliably can be but cmake output and the .deb testing at the end can't be sensibly automated
<Riddell> yes if upstream had more machine readable output that might be possible
<apachelogger> Riddell: it is not meant for automation
<apachelogger> but help us be more efficient
<apachelogger> and not miss deps
<Riddell> if it's can't be reliably automated then a half-hearted automation attempt means we'd still end up relying on that and missing build-deps
<apachelogger> Riddell: needs investigation
<apachelogger> Riddell: for all we care, upstream could simply print ----- dep stats ----\n foo bar blah blah\n ----- dep end ------
<Riddell> right
<apachelogger> if that section is present -> take stuff between start and end, put it on a webpage somewhere, if not -> instruct packager to look at build log & provide link to log
<apachelogger> Riddell: thing is, not only we need to deal with a larger amount of packages, but every distro does, so making upstream provide easier automatable sources totally makes sense
<Riddell> yes
<apachelogger> Riddell: review Kubuntu specific applications for accessibility, fix issues
<apachelogger> that workitem needs fixing
<apachelogger> it doesn't really say anything
<apachelogger> it might as well be 'review kubuntu specific applications for stuff and fix issues with that stuff'
<Riddell> apachelogger: well check if qt at spi works would be the first step
<Riddell> and upstream seem to be doing the other step which is review applications
<apachelogger> Riddell: so the WI is 'check if qt-at-spi is working with our applications'?
<Riddell> apachelogger: yes
<Riddell> well it should be two
<Riddell> check if qt-at-spi is working
<Riddell> and check is the applications actually expose useful stuff on at-spi so apps are usable by blind people etc
<Riddell> shadeslayer_: not seeing my ping on MSN?
<shadeslayer_> nope
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: can you see me online?
<Riddell> shadeslayer_: yes and I get your ping.  I'm on kopete now.
<shadeslayer_> hmm
<shadeslayer_> weird
<yofel> oh right
 * yofel updates telepathy
<shadeslayer_> brb, gotta call someone
<Riddell> shadeslayer_: deleted my gtalk account to telepathy, pinging on msn
<shadeslayer_> ok
<Riddell> yofel: are you on msn?
<yofel> nope, ICQ and jabber
<Riddell> who's on MSN to test if it works with me?
<Riddell> oh foo, calligra failed on arm
<Riddell> shadeslayer_: am trying to ping you on msn, let me know if it gets through once you've done your call
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: nothing :P
<shadeslayer_> I can see you online
<Riddell> hmm, so it is worse than kopete at msn
<shadeslayer_> I keep getting  (E-mail Address Not Verified) is Available
<shadeslayer_> there we go
<Riddell> ok I'm undecided if it is better or worse than kopete
<Riddell> !testers
<ubottu> Testing help needed in #kubuntu-devel ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147
<Riddell> Tm_T: can you add em to that?
<Riddell> testers needed for kde-telepathy
<Riddell> shadeslayer_: anything needing done before I upload the telepathy packages?
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: yeah, the meta kde package has to be altered a bit
<Riddell> oh one downside is it uses crappy kde notifications for everything instead of message indicator
<Riddell> shadeslayer_: are you able to make that meta-kde-telepathy change today?
<shadeslayer_> sure
<shadeslayer_> I'll upload it to bzr
<Riddell> shadeslayer_: oh is everything in bzr packaging wise?
<shadeslayer_> nope, I can do that as well
<shadeslayer_> I was planning on doing that tonight
<shadeslayer_> makes it easier to upload stuff :)
<Riddell> no rush, that doesn't block uploading
<shadeslayer_> ok
<Riddell> shadeslayer_: how's the licencing for the upstream tars?
<shadeslayer_> libraries are under LGPL2
<Riddell> dantti: kde bug 277640 shows a problem with printing via cups interface, ubuntu has different permissions from other distros
<ubottu> KDE bug 277640 in general "kde-base/system-config-printer-kde : doesn't ask for root pw" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=277640
<Riddell> shadeslayer_: I mean do all the files have nice licencing headers and COPYING files etc?
<shadeslayer_> ah yes
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: there's one small licensing issue that's on going with one of the Adium themes though
<dantti> Riddell: I know that was why I first started to write printe-manager :P I was using Debian at that time..
<shadeslayer_> http://mail.kde.org/pipermail/kde-telepathy/2012-February/005432.html
<dantti> Riddell: fedora runs that as root
<apachelogger> Riddell: fixd
<dantti> Riddell: but why are you telling me?
<Riddell> apachelogger: why?
<apachelogger> Riddell: because the previous WI was crap :P
<apachelogger> dantti: that entirely reminds me that we wanted to make that cpp, no? like you wanted to make it and I was talking alot ;)
<Riddell> dantti: just incase you come across it with printer-manager at some point.  I have no motivation to fix it for s-c-p-k because as far as I can tell it doesn't affect kubuntu
<Riddell> apachelogger: oh thanks
<Riddell> dantti: you don't want to just take over maintainership of s-c-p-k I take it?  not a python fan?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: so, how come you did not notice the license problems?
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: I came to know about it only yesterday
<dantti> Riddell: yes, I don't, but really after p-m is working I believe you will drop your maintainership too...
<shadeslayer_> when I was going through the backlog of email
<apachelogger> but you packaged kt, no?
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: Didn't read the mailing list recently due to large amounts of work
<apachelogger> dantti: do you have a wiki page for p-m? what needs doing and whatnot
<dantti> apachelogger: no, but the list is rather small but not very easy
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: my point is ... since you packaged ktp you should have noticed the problems through copyright creation, no?
<Riddell> dantti: yes
<apachelogger> dantti: it helps a lot to document things :)
<dantti> apachelogger: I'm currently refactoring the 2y old code into something really simpler
<shadeslayer_> ah
<apachelogger> mhhh
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: true, seems like I missed that script
<apachelogger> <3 refactoring
<apachelogger> what I also heart is releases :)
<dantti> apachelogger: it has a README with most missing thing :P
<shadeslayer_> sec
<apachelogger> dantti: dont mind if I move that to a wiki :P
<dantti> apachelogger: after I change the core thing (that talks to cups)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: what script?
<apachelogger> dantti: ok
<shadeslayer_> s/script/HTML file/
<kubotu> shadeslayer_: You did something wrong... Try s/you/me/ or tell me "help sed"
<dantti> apachelogger: no if you have time pls do, I'm with a bunch of stuff aready on my todo :P
<apachelogger> I don't have time in particular, I can however try to find a minion
<apachelogger> don't count on it though
 * apachelogger is rather bad at finding minions these days
<apachelogger> mostly because I am mean and grumpy and ask why licensing issues were not noticed
<apachelogger> on that note
<dantti> apachelogger: so why did I decided to revive that thing? last week I thought to myself why not to write a plasmoid for the taks, would just be awesome, and after that I thought wow a KIO would even rock
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: so, any guesses on why that happened?
<apachelogger> dantti: a KIO for printing? :O
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: missed it by chance? 
<apachelogger> u wicked :D
<dantti> imagine dolphin cups://printers/my_laser/1-job
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: you are making this too easy :P
<shadeslayer_> :P
<apachelogger> Riddell: we also should try to detect license issues
<dantti> you delete the file the job is gone...
<apachelogger> not entirely sure on the heuristics though
<apachelogger> perhaps something like grep over source for $common_license ... see if copyright lists that license
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: I'm like trying to talk to 4-5 people at once, coding and emailing stuff for a exam on the 17th all at the same time
<apachelogger> that is a close enough check I suppose
<dantti> apachelogger: or even cooler you click on a job and you can see the .ps preview...
<apachelogger> dantti: fancy :D
<Riddell> apachelogger: kde has something for that no?  krazy?  checking for correct COPYING etc files might be an idea
<dantti> apachelogger: so, with that maybe I get some attantion to the missing thing that is choose best ppd for a new printer
<Riddell> apachelogger: but it can't be automated completely
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: I am not asking you to justify, I am merely interested in how to try to prevent these things by improving our tools :)
<Riddell> dantti: is dolphin the best interface to use for printers?
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: ah right, well ... copyright, I have *no* idea
<apachelogger> Riddell: no, it also is a case of trying-to-help packager
<apachelogger> at best it can help detect slip ups
<shadeslayer_> copyright is one of those gray areas in packaging
<dantti> Riddell: no, but it is cool enough for geeks
<shadeslayer_> it's like the lowest priority for me when getting a release out
<apachelogger> at worst it doesn't do nothing for us
<dantti> Riddell: it's just an option
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: low prio != justification for getting onself into legal trouble though, so we should avoid that very much
<apachelogger> Riddell: it certainly facilitates ui/core separation, which in this day and age is a good thing IMHO :)
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: I agree, but I really don't have the slightest idea as to what can be done to fix it
<apachelogger> perhaps aaron wants to have an own printer UI for spark ^^
<shadeslayer_> I have ideas for automating packaging etc
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: I told jr my idea already :P
<shadeslayer_> but they don't include anything for copyright
<shadeslayer_> ok
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: it's not about packaging as such, but QA of the packaging
<shadeslayer_> right
<apachelogger> which is quite frankly the more complicated topic
<apachelogger> unless you people want to replicate OBS and start writing scripts that introduce dependency tree based building
<shadeslayer_> well, we could learn by example? how does opensuse, or any other distro do it?
<Riddell> shadeslayer_: who is George Kiagia dakis?  has he been active recently?
<apachelogger> FWIW, I would consider this very useful as that way you can indeed have one script to do an entire bundle build ^^
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: yep
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: opensuse is entirely special
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: infact he just fixed some stuff in ktp integration module :D
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: how?
<apachelogger> OBS makes a lot of things a lot less painful
<shadeslayer_> like?
<apachelogger> dep tracking
<shadeslayer_> I'm more interested in copyright stuff
<apachelogger> plus they have semi-rolling snapshot building via OBS
<Riddell> shadeslayer_: so should I keep him as the maintainer in XSBC-Original-Maintainer for the packages?
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: yes
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: they do not care about copyright :P
<apachelogger> simple as that
<shadeslayer_> sigh
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> not all that much anyway
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: he will update the packaging for debian soonish as well btw
<apachelogger> (all of rpm for that matter)
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: remind me again why debian cares about copyright?
<Riddell> ?  because they're debian?  same reason why FSF cares about copyright
<apachelogger> s/copyright/licenses
<apachelogger> if we do not take floss licenses seroius, how can we expect anyone else to do so?
 * shadeslayer_ hates opensuse now
<apachelogger> if I were a company I would eat up all the gpl code and put it in my binary product
<shadeslayer_> they have it easy I tell you
 * Riddell still has updates to the KDE licencing policy for fonts and web apps to take care of now that RMS has stopped e-mailing him
<shadeslayer_> hah :D
<apachelogger> then if someone got a problme with that I'd argue that the source distributors themselfs take their license as a joke
<CIA-42> [meta-kde-telepathy-0.3.0] Rohan Garg * 1 * (8 files in 3 dirs) Initial packaging
<Riddell> shadeslayer_: ktp-accounts-kcm_0.3.0-0ubuntu1_source.changes ready to upload, shall I do this?
<shadeslayer_> :D
<shadeslayer_> Yes!
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: https://code.launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+junk/ubuntu
<Riddell> shadeslayer_: lovely, uploading...
<CIA-42> [meta-kde-telepathy-0.3.0] Rohan Garg * 2 * debian/control Fix Maintainer and XSBC-Original-Maintainer fields
<shadeslayer_> \o/
<shadeslayer_> oh
<Riddell> uh oh
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: best to have started with ktp-common-internals
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: hmm?
<Riddell> oh I'm just going alphabetically, they'll get stuck in new anyway
<shadeslayer_> ah heh :D
<yofel> re, phone call
<yofel> shadeslayer_: do I need to actually reboot to get telepathy integration manager working?
<shadeslayer_> don't think so
<yofel> hm
<yofel> systemsettings(2408) KDEDConfig::getServiceStatus: Could not relate module  "kded_ktp_integration_module"
<shadeslayer_> yofel: it's actually running
<yofel> kded(1711)/kdecore (services) KServiceFactory::findServiceByDesktopPath: "kded/ktp_integration_module.desktop" not found
<shadeslayer_> yeah
<shadeslayer_> yofel: try this in a console : qdbus org.kde.kded | grep ktp
<shadeslayer_> I'll add the patch to the integration packaging
<yofel> ok, it is running indeed
<yofel> and I still have no panel icon
<shadeslayer_> wouldn't have the foggiest idea
<shadeslayer_> yofel: https://projects.kde.org/projects/extragear/network/telepathy/ktp-kded-module/repository/revisions/0f4e68c2644995a6ffeacfda458da2417c0929bf/diff/kded_ktp_integration_module.desktop fixes it
<yofel> well, rign now, you'll get a -1 from me to replace kopete with that
<yofel> s/rign/right/
<kubotu> yofel meant: "well, right now, you'll get a -1 from me to replace kopete with that"
<shadeslayer_> yeah, idk why you have so many issues
<shadeslayer_> Riddell had issues with just MSN, and that too got resolved after a couple of minutes
<yofel> I'll try it in a VM later when I have time to see if a clean setup help
<yofel> s
<shadeslayer_> yofel: #kde-telepathy might be able to help with the icon issue
<Riddell> I had some sort of panel icon pop up, and it's heavy on the notifications
<shadeslayer_> heh yeah :D
<Riddell> shadeslayer_: these packages have .install files even when not needed
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: just following upstream debian
<Riddell> pass on to upstream debian that having a .install file with just usr/* in it is pointless :)
<shadeslayer_> we need them in some cases, but apachelogger did mention this
<shadeslayer_> yeah :)
<Riddell> upstream debian is George K ?
<shadeslayer_> yeah
<Riddell> shadeslayer_: but the packages aren't in unstable or experimental yet.  does he host them somewhere?
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: uh yeah, they're not released yet, they're in a git repo tho
<shadeslayer_> sec
<Riddell> right
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: http://anonscm.debian.org/gitweb/?p=pkg-kde/kde-extras/kde-telepathy/ktp-common-internals.git;a=summary
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: have you uploaded the integration module?
<Riddell> shadeslayer_: I don't think so
<shadeslayer_> okay, I just uploaded a new build with a patch
<yuriy> I updated and rebooted and my display settings were restored this time :)
<Riddell> yuriy: yay, what did you fix?
<shadeslayer_> off to study I am
<shadeslayer_> cya
<Riddell> good luck
<yuriy> Riddell: I didn't do anything, I figured one of you did
<yuriy> Riddell: how are you btw? I hope things are getting better since the accident
<Riddell> hmm, not I (who probably broke it in the first place)
<Riddell> yuriy: feeling better today thanks (now I'm a canoe polo champion). brain appointment tomorrow but I think they'll just say "you're doing fine, carry on"
<yuriy> good to hear
<Riddell> and I have a sparkly eye patch now, I expect that helps a lot
<Riddell> would this make a good hackergotchi for planet? http://www.flickr.com/photos/jriddell/6868957819
<Riddell> yuriy: I have a systray icon from telepathy-kde
<Riddell> I haven't found a reason why telepathy-kde wouldn't be a good candidate for this release yet
<apachelogger> Riddell: I'd go with a picture from the other side, otherwise the eye patch might be unrecognisable
<yuriy> I'm gonna guess that last one is for yofel
<yofel> well, now it seems the missing incon in the *panel* is the only issue I have left. So until I figure that out +0 from me
<apachelogger> oh, foo, I just used en_gb spelling
<apachelogger> next thing you know i'll be using british spelling in code and then I get bug reports
<apachelogger> oh noes :(
<yofel> ah, Icon works in systray
<yofel> s/+0/+1/
<Riddell> yuriy: it says it's from KDE daemon and only appears when a new chat starts
<Riddell> so it could be improved
<Riddell> but upstream are quite active currently, maybe they can even be convinced to do message indicator support
<Riddell> any other kde-telepathy testers got an opinion?
<shadeslayer_> facebook just went into a reload loop on rekonq
<Riddell> mm, so kde-telepathy wins over rekonq :)
<shadeslayer_> heh for now yes :P
<Riddell> I had a rekonq crash today, was doing fine until that
<yofel> the *only* crashes I had so far were qtwebkit crashes, mostly by opening a site that had flash somewhere on the page
<Riddell> doesn't surprise me
<Riddell> qtwebkit 1 is now unmaintained and will go into "compatibility add-on" mode for Qt 5
<Riddell> and webkitkde stuff will need a complete require to use qtwebkit from qt 5
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: did you get a maintainer for pornon in webkit yet?
<apachelogger> no
<shadeslayer_> hmm ...
<tazz> kde-telepathy gtalk / file transfer works well.
<Riddell> tazz: can you talk to me?
<Riddell> riddell@gmail
<tazz> hold on, let me add you.
<Riddell> yofel: there's also a plasma widget although it seems to be just for status updates not message indicating
<schnelle> guys, telephaty-kde 03 is BETA release:  http://martys.typepad.com/blog/2012/01/kde-telepathy-03-ninja-released-first-beta.html
<schnelle> i don't think that beta release are good thing for default applications
<schnelle> *releases
<Riddell> schnelle: no but neither are unmaintained apps so it's a choice between two non-ideal candidates
<schnelle> especially for lts
<apachelogger> at least with the unmaintained app we know what quality/issues to expect
<Riddell> apachelogger: yes
<Riddell> which is why we need to find out what quality/issues to expect from kde-telepathy and compare them
<apachelogger> that is: they mostly have been there forever so there is no reason why suddenly they would be super important as to justify swapping around bad software :)
<Riddell> so far I've found it works better for modern messaging methods like facebook and gmail
<Riddell> because kopete doesn't have a way for non-geek users to use facebook and gmail
 * apachelogger points out that only geeks use a desktop client to use those two services :)
<Riddell> aye
<apachelogger> if it were highly integrated into the system, which is what I expect from plasma active, it is a different story of couse
<apachelogger> anyhow, gotta get out of here or nokia will never let me go ^^
<Riddell> it is integrated into kde in every way, it's not a monolithic app like kopete
<yofel> Riddell: did you get any request from me on gmail?
<Riddell> yofel: nope
<Riddell> but you have appeared in my contacts list
<Riddell> pinging you
<Riddell> yofel: can you see my messages?
<yofel> *headdesk*
<yofel> yeah
<yofel> but
<yofel> Delivery of the message "well, authorization to see the other person's status" failed because it was too long
<Riddell> hmm
<yofel> got that with shadeslayer_ too. And happens only with gmail
<shadeslayer_> 0.o
<yofel> jabber works, icq works, facebook works
<shadeslayer_> yahoo works
<shadeslayer_> logged into yahoo after forever
<shadeslayer_> even forgot my password
<Riddell> so bugs yes, and it's maintained so they might get fixed before we release.  kopete has bugs which won't get fixed
<Riddell> I'm tempted to put it onto the kubuntu CDs and we can demote if before release if we find critical bugs that won't get fixed in time
<tazz> Riddell, did you get a request from me ?
<Riddell> tazz: no it doesn't seem to do requests
<Riddell> tazz: what's your e-mail?
<tazz> gaurav.p.chaturvedi@gmail
<Riddell> pinging
<Riddell> you did appear in my contacts
<Riddell> tazz: so what was your request?
<tazz> ah ok.. i can see you here now.
<Riddell> anyone tried bonjour?
<Riddell> needs a mac to do the real test :)
<Riddell> tazz: can you send me a file?
<tazz> Riddell, nope
<Riddell> tazz: because the protocol doesn't support it?
 * tazz points to shadeslayer_ he uses a mac.
<shadeslayer_> yeah
<tazz> Riddell, the button for sharing files is disabled.
<shadeslayer_> Never used bonjour though
<Riddell> fair enough
 * tazz was able to send shadeslayer_ a file though.
<shadeslayer_> want me to reboot?
<Riddell> shadeslayer_: can you run os X and kubuntu at the same time?
<shadeslayer_> nope
<shadeslayer_> :P
<shadeslayer_> No VM's etc
<Riddell> shadeslayer_: bonjour only works on a local network, that's the point of it
<shadeslayer_> ah
<shadeslayer_> derp
<shadeslayer_> well
<shadeslayer_> I do have more devices
<shadeslayer_> I'll look if android has bonjour stuff
<Riddell> good idea, dunno what it'll be called though, bonjour is a trademark of apple
<Riddell> tazz: by the way I have a very important job for you
<rbelem> shadeslayer_, Riddell, it should work if you use bridge
<shadeslayer_> local XMPP?
<tazz> Riddell, yes?
<Riddell> shadeslayer_: something like that
<shadeslayer_> or something like that
<Riddell> tazz: look out for this film being released and help me download it when it is http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1706317/
<Riddell> it's filmed where I go canoeing lots, and you remind me of it every time I  see your nick :)
<tazz> ah!
<shadeslayer_> hmm
<shadeslayer_> what if
<shadeslayer_> I install Empathy
<shadeslayer_> and use Bonjour services on that?
<Riddell> shadeslayer_: that might work
<Riddell> or it might not
<shadeslayer_> heh
<Riddell> it'll use the same telepathy daemon if they're both on the same system
<Riddell> so still needs two computers
<Riddell> or VMs etc
<shadeslayer_> any CLI bonjour IM clients?
<shadeslayer_> :P
<Riddell> I fear not
<Riddell> but kopete doesn't have bonjour at all so it can't be worse at it than kopete is
<Riddell> main issue is new contact requests I think
<shadeslayer_> oh
<yofel> shadeslayer_: does the 'Help' button on the screen where you select the protocol when adding a new account work for you?
<shadeslayer_> heh
<shadeslayer_> nop
<shadeslayer_> *nope
 * yofel files bug
<shadeslayer_> seems someone forgot to write documentation :P
<shadeslayer_> good grief
<Riddell> it's a kcm, that button will be there by default whether or no there's docs
<shadeslayer_> krdc is in git
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: you can override it iirc
<yofel> shouldn't it still open khelpcenter with a missing page?
<Riddell> yes
<shadeslayer_> I did it for my KCM
<Riddell> yofel: maybe
 * yofel files bug anyway
<Riddell> I'm sure we can find more important bugs than that! :)
<schnelle> I don't don't know what I did but I just crashed it :)
<yofel> well, 2 bugs added so far
 * yofel added himself to g+
<Riddell> yofel: a social network I'm yet to find any desire or need for
<yofel> well, same how I feel about fb - still have an account there
<yofel> ah wait - fb does have a use, convenient birday reminder
<yofel> *birthday
<shadeslayer_> indeed ^
<shadeslayer_> something G+ doesn't do yet ;)
<shadeslayer_> claydoh: good point about new releases
<schnelle> Riddell, yofel, all: I know how to crash it! :)
<claydoh> shadeslayer_: it is probably the bigger concern
<yofel> schnelle: backtrace?
<claydoh> other than some  usability niggles
 * claydoh hearts it
<shadeslayer_> :D
<shadeslayer_> claydoh: usability niggles like? 
<claydoh> apachelogger: as to desktop clients, i disagree
<Riddell> claydoh: using beta software is risky but so is using unmaintained software
 * shadeslayer_ would propose we have a exception for 0.4
<Riddell> worst case telepathy users can use backports, kopete users won't ever get fixes
<claydoh> shadeslayer_: if you left-click the presesnce applet it does not bring up the contact list, as most would assume
<shadeslayer_> claydoh: actually ... you can configure that
<Riddell> shadeslayer_: we can update until the end of april
<shadeslayer_> right click
<shadeslayer_> :D
<ScottK> Riddell: Making new images isn't very hard if you have someone to tell you the spots you have to touch.  
<claydoh> apachelogger: all, and I mean all my yahoo friends give me a hard time for using my phone for that
 * ScottK doesn't recall them all.
<Riddell> claydoh: I don't propose adding the presence applet to the panel, it's not very useful yet
<schnelle> right click on part of the window where you set "away, busy" etc... and then left click anywhere out of window (on desktop or on quassel...), and bang! crash!
<schnelle> can anyone confirm?
<Riddell> ScottK: see backscroll in #u-release, colin doesn't remember them all either :)
<claydoh> schnelle:  no
<shadeslayer_> schnelle: in the contact list?
<Riddell> but it should be possible to do a kubuntu-active
<schnelle> yes
<ScottK> Riddell: I'd say recycle the kubuntu-mobile image for it for now and we can rename it later.
<shadeslayer_> oh yess
<shadeslayer_> schnelle: reproducable 
<Riddell> ScottK: yes
<BluesKaj> BBL, ..errands 
<claydoh> ok schnelle i did get it
<schnelle> i have presence widget in system tray if that matters...
<claydoh> so where does the contact list "go"when you close it? ypu have to manually open it again?
<schnelle> for me, the biggest minus for telepathy is wierd interface
<schnelle> you cannot close it/open it to systray
<schnelle> you have to know that you need "contact list telepathy" if you want to use it as messenger... very wierd for me
<claydoh> yes, that is the usability issue
<claydoh> but I do like it overall
<schnelle> claydoh: i think you have to turn on "presence" widget thing in system tray
<claydoh> tho if it is still running in tha vbackground it still works :)
<claydoh> schnelle: yes, already there, nad confugured
<claydoh> but facebook/gtalk easy to set up is a good plus
<ScottK> Does KDE telepathy use akonadi or nepomuk?
<Riddell> good question, I'll forward upstream
<yofel> it doesn't use nepomuk I think, as I've got that disabled and it still works
<schnelle> can anybody tell me how to close it? (don't tell me go to system monitor :P )
<Riddell> ScottK: 19:06 < d_ed> right now, no.
<shadeslayer_> schnelle: how to close telepathy kde?
<ScottK> thanks
<d_ed> shadeslayer_: log out
<ScottK> Are there oneiruc packages?
<schnelle> shadeslayer_: i don't know :)
<shadeslayer_> no no no
<shadeslayer_> d_ed: I know that :P
<Riddell> ScottK: should be in the same ~kde-telepathy PPA
<shadeslayer_> this is all messed up now :P
<ScottK> OK.  will try in a bit
 * claydoh almosr never logs out of im
<claydoh> hmm
<shadeslayer_> schnelle: the idea behind telepathy is to integrate with the entire desktop
<shadeslayer_> not just IM
<Riddell> telepathy should let you transport arbitrary data over IM, that's why krdc wants to use it
<shadeslayer_> yep
<schnelle> well, i think that 99.9% of people just want to use msn for example and don't care about integration with the rest of desktop
<Riddell> yeah, until they want to share a file
<schnelle> for me this alpha/beta telepathy is not ready. i vote for kopete :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: kopete did not get any riskier by the appearance of beta software :P
<schnelle> hava a nice evening, i have to learn now :)
<d_ed> schnelle: have you used it?
<schnelle> bye
<Riddell> schnelle: what makes it not ready?  just the label or something that's actually missing?
<apachelogger> if it were a serious concern we'd have looked into empathy or pidgin or something
<apachelogger> claydoh: pardon?
<Riddell> apachelogger: but this opens up a new option to get rid of unmaintained software which is a risky thing to have on an LTS
<apachelogger> claydoh: yahoo is not a new supreme social im thing :P
<claydoh> apachelogger: you said only geeks stil use a desktop client
<apachelogger> Riddell: yes, lts is not for options :P
<apachelogger> so telepathy is gambling, kopete is not, kopete it is :P
<apachelogger> claydoh: for services such as google talk and facebook
<Riddell> apachelogger: kopete is gambling, it's bitrotting and won't be fixed
<apachelogger> claydoh: because they both have excellent online clients and are part of a larger offering
<Riddell> kde telepathy will only get better before april and offers great new stuff for users
<apachelogger> Riddell: there is nothing to bitrot in a lts release!?
<Riddell> apachelogger: stuff will bitrot, but avoiding stuff that has already been bitrotting for years makes a better start
<Riddell> d_ed: what do you make of this? https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2012-February/005817.html
<apachelogger> bitrotting appears when the envrionment changes, and stable release envrionment should not change
<Riddell> apachelogger: have you heard about networks?
<d_ed> he's using an outdated version of telepathy-gabble that crashes
<Riddell> the environment is MSN etc servers
<apachelogger> TCP/IP has not changed in 30000 years :P
<apachelogger> Riddell: msn is outsourced to libmsn, which is maintained
<d_ed> only bug I know about which causes this is having a huuuuuuge avatar
<apachelogger> jabber did not change in 1000 years
<apachelogger> so the only thing that could potential break is icq
<apachelogger> which is not used anyway :P
<apachelogger> plus they don't have much of a history to break stuff except for the occasional protocl version bump for no good reason
<Riddell> d_ed: we have telepathy-gabble 0.15.3-1ubuntu1 on precise (development ubuntu), maybe he's on released ubuntu and that's why he has a crash
<Riddell> apachelogger: jabber needs change all the time as google and facebook etc use it, it needs decent UI to be usable
<apachelogger> bringing me back to my point that no one uses google or facebook in a client other than their native envrionments
<d_ed> well that's opinionated. 
<Riddell> apachelogger: and I suspect it's not true but we have nothing to base that on
<Riddell> d_ed: got a reply to this? https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2012-February/005819.html
<d_ed> we do not currently integrate.
<d_ed> (with message indicator)
<debfx> the problem with ktp I see is that upstream probably doesn't have a stable branch (?) so we won't be able to easily pull bugfixes
<Riddell> d_ed: but with AIM?
<Riddell> d_ed: and could you be persuaded to integrate with message integrator?
<d_ed> sure. 
<Riddell> d_ed: sure to which?
<d_ed> we could persuaded.
<d_ed> we don't have OTR
<d_ed> and cannot in the really near future
<d_ed> I don't know about AIM.
<d_ed> It's in the list...
<Riddell> he says OTR is the kopete plugin for AIM, so if telepathy does AIM that should be sorted
<Riddell> and "we could persuaded" proves my case that telepathy-kde is awesome upstream :)
<d_ed> no, OTR = off the record
<d_ed> it's encryption
<d_ed> it's up to you, I think precise + 1 should definitely have us.
<d_ed> I can try and be 1.0 by then (our otherwise 1.0)
<Riddell> yes precise +1 for sure, but I'm still trying to decide about precise
<Riddell> for now I don't see a good reason why not to go with kde-telepathy
<claydoh> Riddell: Just Do It :D
<d_ed> I think you should 0.3 is stable, we're even doign patch releases for it
<d_ed> and maintaining it
<Riddell> lovely
<felimwhiteley> Riddell: gabble ver. 0.13.5-0ubuntu2
<Riddell> felimwhiteley: aye precise is on 0.15.3-1ubuntu1
<felimwhiteley> righto...
 * felimwhiteley gets coat
<schnelle> d_ed: crash: right click on part of the window where you set "away, busy" etc... and then left click anywhere out of window (on desktop or on quassel...), 
<shadeslayer_> I haz backtrace for that
<shadeslayer_> http://paste.kde.org/421790/
<d_ed> that's pretty bad
<d_ed> will be fixed in 0.3.1
<Riddell> d_ed: more questions https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2012-February/005824.html
<d_ed> we have no call. no skype
<Riddell> d_ed: no voice at all?
<Riddell> but there's buttons for it in the UI
<d_ed> not in 0.3
<d_ed> ah, we have it. Not perfect, so not released
<Riddell> so Audio Call and Video Call buttons are there for future versions?
<shadeslayer_> didn't we have a seprate ktp-call-ui repo?
<d_ed> don't ship that
<d_ed> but that's why they're there
<shadeslayer_> yeah :)
<claydoh> we have working voice in kopete?
<d_ed> if you install the call ui they work
<d_ed> but it's buggy
<ScottK> Riddell: kopete doesn't need a plugin for AIM.  OTR is an encryption thingy add-on.
<claydoh> or rather which protocol has voice support in Kpete
<d_ed> we don't need a plugin for AIM.
<ScottK> d_ed: So you support AIM, but not with OTR?
<d_ed> yeah
<d_ed> we support AIM, but no OTR anywhere.
<shadeslayer_> for call we'll also need to package telepathy-yell
<shadeslayer_> not in the repos so far I think
<d_ed> yeah, and yell should not be packaged
<shadeslayer_> but then again, that's for future releases
<d_ed> yell is "the unstable repo"
<shadeslayer_> :D
<d_ed> not the "AV" repo. 
<Riddell> what is AV repo?
<Riddell> yofel: is kde bug 254430 the one you were thinking might be fixed?
<ubottu> KDE bug 254430 in kcm_kdm "entering kcm_kdm resets font/style/colors of current session" [Normal,New] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=254430
<d_ed> sorry, there isn't such a thing
<d_ed> point is, don't package yell
<asdaddd> Hello, I found a nasty bug : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-workspace/+bug/931645
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 931645 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "K menu button when pressed is misalligned" [Undecided,New]
<endless123> hello everyone
<endless123> where can give feed back for telepathy-kde?
<Riddell> endless123: here is fine
<Riddell> asdaddd: do you have reason to believe it's kubuntu specific?
<asdaddd> Riddell: I have no way of knowing... 
<Riddell> asdaddd: then we usually request you report it upstream in the first insance since we like to think we don't add many bugs ourselves
<endless123> ok cool well I am trying it out on Kubuntu 11.10 with backports and the telepathy-kde team ppa enabled, nonetheless I am asking what kind of information you would like to know about it. Because all I can say is that it works fine, except for some error on the gmail account, but that could be me.  Other than that I see no problems and that is just me, but it looks real native in Kubuntu like its one of the family.
<Riddell> endless123: we're wanting to find bugs and does it lack and useful features compared to kopete
<Riddell> if it's got the same features and no worse bugs then we should go for it
<ScottK> We've already established it doesn't have the same features.
<Riddell> right, I'm just informing endless123 
<ScottK> OK.
<Riddell> but I'm still minded to put it on the CD before feature freeze keeping in mind we may well go back to kopete
<ScottK> I really don't want us to do the Ubuntu desktop thing of switching to something kind of only half working for an LTS (think pulseaudio by default in Hardy).
<Riddell> yes I totally agree
<ScottK> I don't mind having them both on for now.
<ScottK> That may even be the right answer as I'd guess older stuff like AIM might not be a priority for them.
<endless123> the only problem on my end is that the google talk keeps giving a error. Internal component error
<endless123> upon trying to connect
<endless123> using the default configurations
<Riddell> ScottK: that's very un-ubuntu having two apps doing the same thing!
<Riddell> endless123: on oneiric?
<ScottK> Riddell: Except the point would be they don't do the same things well.
<ScottK> Riddell: It's like in the KDE3 days we shipped Kopete and Konversation even though Kopete did IRC.
<Riddell> ScottK: yes, which makes it a tricky choice but still one we should make and not shy away from
<Riddell> it's like in the old days when I shipped juk and amaraok :)
<endless123> Kubuntu Oneiric (backports and telepathy-kde ppa enable)
<endless123> Oneiric
<Riddell> endless123: that has an old version of telepathy-gabble which may well affect your gtalk usage
<endless123> ok then it would be best to test it using a virtual machine running Kubuntu 12.04 instead?
<Riddell> endless123: sure if you can
<endless123> OK I will give information later I need to set up the virtual machine until then. Good day everyone
<yofel> Riddell: no, haven't seen that one yet
<Riddell> rbelem: new plasma-mobile/active uploaded!
<rbelem> Riddell, awesome
<rbelem> Riddell, thanks
<rbelem> Riddell, i will finish the other packages then i will ping you
<Riddell> rbelem: what are the other packages?
<rbelem> Riddell, the others that are in the kubuntu-active ppa
<rbelem> Riddell, share-like-connect is almost ready
<yofel> shadeslayer: did you report the telepathy crash? http://paste.kde.org/421832
<shadeslayer> nope
<rbelem> Riddell, the other ones needs updating
 * shadeslayer was pulled into another discussion
<Riddell> rbelem: which other ones?
<shadeslayer> yofel: doing it now
<yofel> d_ed: when I have the contact list open, right click on the status, then left click outside the window I get this: http://paste.kde.org/421832
<d_ed> I know i'm on it.  Related - if anyone knows how QEvent::Private can be null let me know!
<d_ed> oh, I know how
<d_ed> maybe...
<rbelem> Riddell, contour, declarative-plasmoids and kde-artwork-active
<shadeslayer> d_ed: kde bug 294020 for your viewing pleasure :D
<ubottu> KDE bug 294020 in contactlist "Contact list crashes when left clicking outside the window" [Crash,New] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=294020
<rbelem> Riddell, lp:~kubuntu-active/declarative-plasmoids/active-packaging
<rbelem> Riddell, lp:~kubuntu-active/ubuntu-seeds/kubuntu-active-seed
<shadeslayer> Night everyone
<rbelem> shadeslayer, gn
<rbelem> Riddell, ping
<Riddell> hi rbelem 
<rbelem> Riddell, did you have time to take a look in the share-like-connect pkg?
<Riddell> rbelem: oh no, I should have done
<Riddell> will do tomorrow
<Riddell> where is that from?
<rbelem> Riddell, oki :-) so i will improve them all
<rbelem> Riddell, kubuntu-active ppa
#kubuntu-devel 2012-02-14
<DasKreech> Anyone wants to take a look at a possible KDE 4.8 bug on system monitor in #kubuntu. http://img853.imageshack.us/img853/2098/sysguardweird.png
<Riddell> yofel: are you expecting to do digikam before FF?
<Riddell> needs arm fixes if so
<Riddell> 08:24 < Riddell> /build/buildd/digikam-2.4.1/core/libs/widgets/graphicsview/regionframeitem.cpp:640:66: error: no matching function for call to 'qBound(double, qreal, qreal)'
<Riddell> or at least 2.4 does
<yofel> Riddell: I hope, but I need to fix the patch for xsettings-kde first (see MIR)
<Riddell> yofel: ok I'll keep it on my todo list incase I get time
<yofel> Riddell: could you do me a favour and upload http://yofel.dyndns.org/ext/xsettings-kde_0.12.3-0ubuntu2.debdiff ASAP?
<Riddell> yofel: let me look
<Riddell> yofel: uploaded
<yofel> thanks
<Ezim> hi its me (kurdistan). 
<Ezim> I know for sure now my bluetooth problem is kernel related.
<Ezim> same problem with nvidia opensource drivers.
<Riddell> file a bug on linux then
<Ezim> Riddell, I will do.
<Riddell> or find a friendly linux team person to help but I suspect they're hard to find
<Riddell> well done on debugging it this far
<Ezim> the new nvidia driver is out. packing for myself.
<Ezim> Riddell, nice day. I am going to have nice time with my girlfriend se you later.
 * Riddell jelous :)
<debfx> yay, only 13MB oversized after dropping the amarok handbooks
<Riddell> debfx: oh excellent
<Riddell> thanks for doing that
<Riddell> that means more handbooks will be the obvious target for more sizing
<debfx> yeah, mostly kubuntu-docs
<Riddell> oh do we still have that?  we normally drop it before beta 2 at least
<Riddell> removed
<debfx> really? do we not want to install them by default?
<debfx> I meant fixing bug #904351 
<Riddell> we do but it's a problem for later
<Riddell> bug 904351
<Riddell> hmm
<Riddell> "kubuntu-docs contains many incomplete translations"
<Riddell> yes that would be very nice to have a better process for
 * debfx wakes up ubottu
<Riddell> kubuntu-docs would really benefit from an update in oneiric, it hasn't had one yet
<Riddell> but I've no time alas
<debfx> I  think including kubuntu-docs isn't a problem if we remove all the untranslated languages
<Riddell> debfx: you mean incomplete translations in kubuntu-docs?
<debfx> yes
<Riddell> debfx: yes that would be good
<debfx> there is a new version of virtuoso-opensource around (6.1.4) which upstream says is highly recommended for nepumuk
<Riddell> debfx: mm, thanks, adding to my long long todo list
<tim> hi, i wonder, why is the kdevelop beta provided in the kubuntu backports ppa? shouldn't the ppa only contain backports of stable releases?
<Riddell> tim: you could argue it is in the wrong place yes
<Riddell> tim: is it causing you problems?
<tim> Riddell: yes ... it is not selecting the correct indentation mode ... even if i set it to use tabs, it uses spaces ... no matter if i have .kateconfig files around or not
<tim> i've had this issue a few weeks ago, when using the git checkout ... so i went back to the deb
<Riddell> tim: ok I've added a todo item "kdevelop update.  also move to beta PPA remove from updates"
<tim> thnx!
<rbelem> Riddell, i'm finishing contour package
<yofel> Riddell: did digikam yet? If not I'll do it now
<rbelem> Riddell, http://paste.kde.org/422174/
<rbelem> Riddell, could you take a look in this debian/control? :-)
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<debfx> Riddell: could you promote oxygen-gtk3 and xsettings-kde? the MIRs have been approved
<yofel> what should we make depend on xsettings-kde btw.? kubuntu-desktop?
<yofel> well, recommend
<debfx> yofel: yes, I have already seeded them
<yofel> ah, thanks
<apol_> does anybody know if I can contact Jonathan Thomas (from muon) in IRC? what's his nickname?
<Ezim> apol_, only knows his blog
<apol_> Ezim: you mean, you only know his blog?
<Ezim> apol_, exactly and that is not any help
<Ezim> I am pretty new to the dev-channel
<apol_> Ezim: it's ok :) thanks
<Ezim> :) my nick before is/was Kurdistan
<apol_> does anybody know anything else? :P
<BluesKaj> apol_,  check his launchpad page , you might get it there 
<schnelle> apol_: JontheEchidna is his nickname
<Ezim> schnelle, again thx for your ppa tips :).
<apol_> thanks
<schnelle> he is not online last couple of days...
<Ezim> my panel have been working rock solid
<schnelle> Ezim: mine too (party) :)
<Ezim> schnelle, with the latest nvidia driver 295.20 my laptop is feeling good :=)
<Ezim> nvnews is always late with changelog
<Riddell> yofel: did you get onto digikam?
<Ezim> Riddell, have you guys talked with philip5?
<Ezim> he normally have digikam stuff up to date
<Riddell> Ezim: no, does he do ubuntu packages?
<Ezim> Riddell, yes.
<Ezim> Riddell, philip johnsson is well known kde/kubuntu guy :).
<Ezim> https://launchpad.net/~philip5/+archive/extra
<Riddell> hmm, interesting, why does he never come in here I wonder
<Ezim> he was the person that learned me haxxor :)
<Riddell> rbelem: contour control file looks good, anything you need me to do?
<Ezim> Riddell, he is OP in our swedish loco channel
<Riddell> he could be so useful working with the kubuntu community
<Ezim> Riddell, you can ask him. he have big kde/kubuntu heart.
<Mamarok> Riddell: my @kubuntu.org and ubuntu.com mail addresses are forwarded to my primary address, but this is not accessible anymore, how can I change that?
<yofel> Riddell: nop, I'm dead tired today and had to take a nap, what are you working on rigtht now?
<Riddell> yofel: just e-mail so can do whatever's needed
<yofel> Mamarok: they both redirect to your primary launchpad addres
<yofel> change that and they'll be updated in a day or 2
<Riddell> lightdm, digikam, owncloud are on to todo list
<Riddell> and whatever rbelem needs
<yofel> I'll do digikam
<Riddell> yofel: cool, should just be a marge from the 2.5.0 package from debian
<Ezim> Riddell, again talk to philip. 
<yofel> 2.5.0 though, 2.6 won't be final before 12.04 release
<Riddell> there's no release schedule for 2.6 yet so don't talk to theat
<Riddell> Ezim: bring him in here!
<yofel> Riddell: http://www.digikam.org/drupal/about/releaseplan
<Ezim> Riddell, he is not answering now, but I send him a PM.
<Ezim> I hope i  answer
<Riddell> yofel: oh good, you're ahead of me, carry on
<yofel> oh yay, my calligra fix got committed upstream. One thing less to worry about
<Riddell> nice
<Ezim> Riddell, we are chatting now.
<Ezim> I hope he comes
<skaet> Riddell, (others interested... ;) )  do you want Kubuntu 10.04.4 images going out?  are there folks lined up to test them?
<shadeslayer> when is the release date for 10.04.4 ?
<skaet> shadeslayer, this thursday.  2/16
<shadeslayer> argh
<Riddell> mm, clashes with freature freeze
<skaet> images are up on the iso tester right now.
<shadeslayer> clashes with my exam
<Riddell> I'm minded to ask on the mailing list etc for testers but otherwise we'll sit it out, feature freeze for 12.04 is more important
<Riddell> !testers
<Riddell> oh bot fail
<Riddell> Tm_Tr: where's ububot for !testers call?
<skaet> Riddell,  ok,  I'll leave them there for the next day,  will check with you tomorrow to see how it looks. 
<Riddell> thanks skaet 
<rbelem> Riddell, i uploaded contour to kubuntu active ppa
<rbelem> Riddell, i will do the debian/copyright that is missing
<Riddell> oh cool
<Riddell> rbelem: give me a ping when it's ready for me to check over/upload
<rbelem> Riddell, after that i will finish declarative-plasmoids, kde-artwork-active and startactive
<Riddell> great
<rbelem> Riddell, just uploaded contour
<rbelem> Riddell, now debian/copyright is ok
<Riddell> thanks, I think I need some food before I get onto that
<rbelem> Riddell, oki :-)
 * rbelem goes to next pkg
<Riddell> debian copied my idea only 7 years late :) http://dot.kde.org/2005/12/18/people-behind-kde-debian-qtkde-packagers  http://raphaelhertzog.com/2012/02/10/people-behind-debian-ana-beatriz-guerrero-lopez-member-of-the-debian-kde-team/
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://people.kde.nl/debian.html
<shadeslayer> you broke something
<Riddell> shadeslayer: not me, kde.nl were always useless at it (that's why I did it but they took the credit)
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I don't supposed you know what linker argument needs to be passed to link to kdecore and kdeui ?
<shadeslayer> like, actual linker arguments, -lkdeui and -lkdecore seems to be failing
<Riddell> shadeslayer: that's all that's needed
<Riddell> assuming the linker can find libkdeui.so
<shadeslayer> weird then
<Riddell> pastebin the error?
<shadeslayer> sec
<yofel> meh, ubuntu is deprecating lcms1
<Riddell> what's that and how does it affect us?
<yofel> they want to have lcms1 at least in universe for 12.04, and libkdcraw and digikam depend on it. libkdcraw is fixed in master and digikam is at least in universe already
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://paste.kde.org/422480/
<yofel> bug 885324
<yofel> http://pad.lv/885324
<Mamarok> yofel: thanks
<yofel> libkdcraw *builds* against lcms2 with the upstream patch. Now question is whether it works
<yofel> I'll poke them
<skaet> Riddell, Kubuntu DVD's now posted as well for 10.04.4
<Riddell> thanks
<Riddell> shadeslayer: can you keep an eye on ktp package progress?  ktp-common-internals is the first one and might now be building
<shadeslayer> sure
<shadeslayer> "Missing build dependencies: libtelepathy-qt4-dev"
<shadeslayer> whut
<shadeslayer> argh
<shadeslayer> Riddell: libtelepathy-qt4-dev is in universe
<shadeslayer> :(
<shadeslayer> and you uploaded ktp to main
<Riddell> shadeslayer: just promoted
<shadeslayer> yay
<Riddell> so if it still fails it'll need more retries
<shadeslayer> No MIR's ? :P
<Riddell> MIRs I'll do as soon as packages are compiled
<shadeslayer> okay
<Riddell> cheeky but only way to make FF
<shadeslayer> *nod*
<Riddell> and I know we may well end up going back to kopete
<shadeslayer> ouch
<Riddell> oh damn I sent an e-mail with a typo in the subject
<Ezim> Riddell, mail to who?
<Riddell> kubuntu-devel
<yofel> heh
<yofel> debfx: did you just seed oxygen-gtk and xsettings-kde or add them to kubuntu-desktop too?
<debfx> yofel: I seeded them. you can only update the meta package once they are promoted to main
<yofel> debfx: pitti just closed the bugs
<yofel> hm, archive didn't catch up yet though
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kde-workspace] Philip Muškovac * 615 * debian/changelog releasing version 4:4.8.0b-0ubuntu2
<Riddell> yofel: yeah try again shortly.  so will gtk3 look pretty magically now for kubuntu?
<Ezim> yofel: yeah try again shortly.  so will gtk3 look pretty magically now for kubuntu? <<--- that would be great :)
<yofel> with xsettings-kde installed and new workspace: yes
<Riddell> lovely
<yofel> uh, and gtk3-engines-oxygen installed ^^
<yofel> thank debfx for the kcm-gtk part
<Ezim> yofel, is the package backportet soon?
<yofel> gtk3-engines-oxygen is backported. The default setup changes not yet, I'll do that once we have everything in precise and it's been tested
<Ezim> yofel, okey so it would not come to kubuntu-backports?
<Riddell> let's get it working in precise before we worry about backports
<yofel> it will, just in a few days, not now
<Ezim> yofel, great. 
<Ezim> good news 
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-default-settings/kubuntu-default-settings] Philip Muškovac * 471 * debian/changelog releasing version 1:12.04ubuntu3
<debfx> yofel: I uploaded kubuntu-meta
<Riddell> thanks debfx 
<shadeslayer> no ubottu?
<yofel> nope
<shadeslayer> my linker has gone bonkers it seems
<shadeslayer> /usr/bin/ld: cannot find /usr/bin/../lib/libprofile_rt.a: No such file or directory
<shadeslayer> and now clang has gone bonkers : /home/shadeslayer/kde/libnice/build/tests/../.././tests/test-new-dribble.c:157: undefined reference to `llvm_gcda_increment_indirect_counter'
<shadeslayer> nighters
<yofel> gn
<Riddell> agateau: yay, lightdm-kde works!
<Riddell> although misses a user switches if I'm not mistaken
<yofel> apachelogger_: what happened to plymouth?
<Riddell> http://people.canonical.com/~jriddell/lightdm-kde.png  !
<BluesKaj> Riddell,  suddenly my mouse bus seems corrupted . the cursor is very jerky and jumpy ..this is on an older pc 
<BluesKaj> 12.04 and kde 4.8
<Riddell> BluesKaj: needs you to work out what you changed/installed that would cause that
<Ezim> BluesKaj, maybe the reason kernel update?
<Ezim> *latest kernel
<yofel> BluesKaj: if that's precise, they've been  randomly patching the input stack recently
<BluesKaj> yeah  , well it was an update and upgrade from this morning ...it's no biggie since i can ssh and still store backups 
<yofel> on my thinkpad multitouch got broken
<Ezim> BluesKaj, you can try switching to older kernel see if it helps
<yofel> Riddell: nice, but I prefer what shytan came up last cycle
<BluesKaj> I don't spend much time on that pc . it's mainly for media back up files
<yofel> at leat we would need a matching plymouth theme
<Riddell> yofel: are you able to dig that out for agateau?
<yofel> apachelogger_ did something there, but never uploaded that
 * yofel digs through the ML
<Riddell> agateau and d_ed (david edmundson of telepathy-kde fame) are into it
<yofel> hm, can't find anything but david's original mail about lightdm-qt right now, I'll have to dig through the channel logs it seems -.-
 * yofel looks for the quassel db export script
<Ezim> Riddell, maybe you know. is it important to have real name when signing a gpg-key?
<Riddell> Ezim: you want to sign someone else's key?
<yofel> Riddell: no, he wants to create his own key
<yofel> and I don't know what the policy is on that
<Riddell> then you'll find it hard to have other people in ubuntu and debian sign it unless it has a name which matches government ID
<Ezim> Riddell, I do not wanted to have my real name, more nickname.
<yofel> well, he won't need that for ubuntu
<Ezim> but with real mail
<Riddell> I don't know if ubuntu has a strict policy or not, probably not but you'd need to check
<Riddell> yofel: got any  good screenshots of oxygen-gtk3 in action?  I'm wanting to blog about feature freeze beating features
<yofel> tell me a good application to snapshot - I can give you a working pic of pavucontrol
<Ezim> yofel, ksnapshot?
<Riddell> pavucontrol is fine
<Ezim> shutter if you wanted.
<Riddell> I don't know that much about gtk apps :)
<yofel> Riddell: http://people.ubuntu.com/~yofel/pics/pavu.png or do you want one with the default colorscheme?
<Ezim> Riddell, for me it looks like this: http://imgur.com/nM0BF
<Ezim> with kde-gtk-config
<yofel> or use Ezim's 
<Ezim> yofel, yours look good icons.
<Ezim> my icons not perfect
<Riddell> yofel: yuck, default colour scheme much better
<yofel> I don't see a difference
<yofel> Riddell: then take Ezim's, won't look any different
<yofel> then again, his isn't english
<yofel> sec
<Ezim> yofel, you can see some icons are missed in mine.
<Ezim> it looks much better then default with kubuntu
<Ezim> but still not perfect
<yofel> Riddell: http://people.ubuntu.com/~yofel/pics/pavu1.png
<Riddell> lovely, thanks
<Ezim> yofel, can you see the difference now?
<yofel> oh, yeah
<yofel> I missed those
<Ezim> :) like I said yours look wonderful
<Ezim> great work yofel :).
<yofel> could be that you're missing some icon pack there, I don't know which icons are used there
<Ezim> yofel, oxygen
<Ezim> I will try with others
<Riddell> yofel: got a working digikam 2.5 for screenshottage?
<yofel> Riddell: uploaded to ninjas, needs review
 * BluesKaj uses the old fashioned marble colours and plastic theme , but it's more pleasing to the eye on my large monitor ...
<Riddell> yofel: it failed to build there I think
<yofel> -.-
<BluesKaj> bummer , my prntscn key no longer works
<yofel> argh, I forgot about mysql
<Riddell> yofel: so you don't have it locally or you have better things to do than give me screenshots?
<yofel> give me a minute
<Ezim> BluesKaj, have you looked to hotkey settings?
<Ezim> BluesKaj, it works great here.
<BluesKaj> Ezim, , never had to use hotkeys
<BluesKaj> BBL ...dinner
<Ezim> BluesKaj, http://imgur.com/QEzJs
 * Ezim need to sleep. take care all of you. 
<yofel> Riddell, agateau: found sheytans old lightdm design again, talk to him if you have questions http://img193.imageshack.us/img193/2426/login21.png
<Riddell> wow imageshack keep it for that long?
<Riddell> facebrowser is nice, I wonder why they're not much used
<Riddell> thanks yofel 
 * yofel goes back to fixing digikam overwrite errors
<Darkwing> How we looking for lightdm?
<rbelem> Riddell, is contour pkg ok?
<Riddell> rbelem: sorry didn't get round to it yet
<Riddell> will do in the morning I promis
<rbelem> Riddell, np :-)
<rbelem> Riddell, thanks :-)
#kubuntu-devel 2012-02-15
 * ScottK is working on packaging the quassel beta.
<yofel> k, uploaded a hopefully working digikam now
 * yofel is off to bed before he falls asleep on his keyboard - good night
<ScottK> Uploaded
<Tm_T> moin
<Tm_T> Riddell: em should be in testers factoid
<Tm_T> hmh, but isn't, readded
<agateau> yofel_: thanks for the link to sheytan mockup!
<agateau> Riddell: yofel_: if you open lightdm kcm you can pick other themes. One of them looks like this: http://wstaw.org/m/2012/02/15/preview.png
<agateau> Riddell: yofel_: it should be doable to tweak it to look more like sheytan mockup.
<peace> mmm facebook gmail on telepathy kde gives me error 
<Riddell> !testers
<ubottu> Testing help needed in #kubuntu-devel ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, em
<Riddell> 10.04.4 candidates need testing :)
<peace> xD Riddell
<Riddell> peace: they both give the same error?  what error?
<peace> unknown error :S
<Tm_T> peace: any logs?
<peace> i am going to paste 
<Riddell> what do you do to get that unhelpful error?
<peace> btw msn works ..
<peace> :) just tried to login on facebook and gmail
<peace> Riddell: [61034.563893] type=1400 audit(1329298359.018:21): apparmor="DENIED" operation="open" parent=11737 profile="/usr/lib/telepathy/mission-control-5" name="/tmp/" pid=11738 comm="mission-control" requested_mask="r" denied_mask="r" fsuid=1000 ouid=0
<Tm_T> apparmor? nice
<peace> i guess it's this 
<Riddell> peace: does ~/.cache/ exist?
<peace> checkin
<peace> Riddell: http://wstaw.org/m/2012/02/15/plasma-desktopPw1803.png
<Riddell> ok so not that problem
<micahg>     owner @{HOME}/.cache/.mc_connections rw,
<micahg>     owner @{HOME}/.{cache,config}/dconf/user rw,
<micahg>  /tmp isn't allowed in the mission-control profile
<peace> very symilar ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/telepathy-mission-control-5/+bug/816554
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 816554 in telepathy-mission-control-5 (Ubuntu Oneiric) "apparmor="DENIED" when launching tp-butterfly" [Low,Fix released]
<micahg> no, that was for the other profile in the file
<Riddell> peace: dunno probably needs a kde-telepathy person to diagnose, are you on precise?
<micahg> you could try adding explicit denials for /tmp in the telepathy part of the profile to see if it works
<peace> Riddell: 12.04 yep
<micahg> oops, I meant the mission control part
<peace> btw i have done this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/telepathy-mission-control-5/+bug/932626
<ubottu> Error: launchpad bug 932626 not found
<yofel_> agateau: nice, IMO that looks nicer for a home system. The current login screen is too dry, but better for networks as it scales better.
<agateau> yofel: agreed
<agateau> yofel: default is easy to change (either upstream or at packaging level)
<micahg> peace: thanks, I"ll have someone look at it in a few hours
<Riddell> agateau: same problem on that arm build issue in kdecoration_plugins.h http://paste.kde.org/422780/
<Riddell> it needs something casted to something to avoid using a double
<Riddell> or just drop the compiz kde stuff
 * Riddell goes to find other kde people familiar with arm
<Riddell> NCommand1r: would your elite c++ skills be able to suggest a way forward on that? ^^
<agateau> Riddell: is it failing on the variantListFromStringList() method?
<agateau> (method name from memory)
<Riddell> hmm let me double check
<Riddell> agateau: it says line 355 which is the second one as I've split it
<Riddell> return create(classname, 0, parent, vargs, QString());
<Riddell> oh no it's not 
<Riddell> it's the first one
<Riddell> QVariantList vargs = stringListToVariantList(args);
 * agateau looks at the implementation of this method
<Riddell> /usr/include/kpluginfactory.h KDE_DEPRECATED QObject *create( ...
<Riddell> "cast from 'QList<QVariant>::Node*' to 'QVariant*'"  this would never happen if compiz was coded in python!
<agateau> :)
<agateau> so the compiler does not like putting the return value of stringListToVariantList back into vargs. mmm.
<Riddell> not on a platform without double, it's fine on !arm
<Riddell> it's also a recent issue in code that I don't think has changed so it'll be gcc being more fussy
<agateau> what is strange is there is no qreal or double involved in this code
<Riddell> but it must be thinking something is a double
<Riddell> which it can't cast to
<agateau> the error message does not talk about double at all
<agateau> error: cast from 'QList<QVariant>::Node*' to 'QVariant*' increases required alignment of target type [-Werror=cast-align]
<Riddell> what does this mean "increases required alignment of target type " ?
<agateau> I think it has to do with how members in a struct are placed in memory
<agateau> on x86 you want your members to be aligned on 4-byte boundaries for faster access
<agateau> compiler usually takes care of that
<Riddell> oh so it's some obscure cast I don't understand, hmm
<agateau> One solution^Wwork-around would be to disable the "cast-align" error, but I guess it would open a whole new can of worms
<Riddell> I'm tempted to say "drop the compiz kde plugins, nobody uses them"
<Riddell> unless Mek pops up or I can find someone else who knows about ARM
<agateau> that is probably wiser
<agateau> or port the code not to use the deprecated methods? (not sure that would fix it)
<Riddell> or that but I've no desire to start porting code for stuff we don't care about
<agateau> heh
<agateau> ill-baby duties... have to go
<shadeslayer> Riddell: where did you get the KDE theme ?
<shadeslayer> for light dm
<Riddell> shadeslayer: wasnae me, ask agateau and d_ed
<shadeslayer> oh ok
<apol> hey, is it possible to make 386 debs from an amd64 system?
<Riddell> apol: yes, it needs a debootstrap chroot
<Riddell> you can also use ec2 
<apol> hm
<apol> ok
 * apol googles debootstrap chroot
<shadeslayer> !debootstrap 
<ubottu> debootstrap is used to create a !Debian or Ubuntu base system from scratch, without requiring the availability of !dpkg or !APT. It does this by downloading !.deb files from a mirror site, and carefully unpacking them into a directory you can eventually !chroot into.  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot for more information
<shadeslayer> omg ubottu you're back
 * shadeslayer huggles ubottu
<apol> xD you summoned him!
<apol> thanks ubottu :D
<yofel> *her
<jussi> shadeslayer: yeah, the machine she was on had a bit of a meltdown and we had to fixor it
<apol> oh sorry, she's a lady
<shadeslayer> jussi: seems like things got 'hot' on valentines day ;)
<jussi> lol
<yofel> heh
<jussi> shadeslayer: wasnt too serious, just a read nly FS for some reason
<peace> shadeslayer: => http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7-m9uG50mSw
<peace> xD
<jussi> a quick fsck and a reboot helped
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> a quick fsck .... right
<Riddell> yay, working owncloud 3! http://ec2-50-16-158-30.compute-1.amazonaws.com/owncloud/  jr/kubuntu
<Riddell> at last our own community music system :)
<Riddell> (works best in firefox)
<Peace-> Riddell: i am in xd
<Riddell> Peace-: I recommend The Banana Sessions, fun music
<Peace-> xD
<Riddell> interface needs a little patience while you wait for the music to start streaming and some files won't work (no mp3 in firefox?)
<rbelem> Riddell, can i haz access?
<Peace-> i have installed ownstuffin my computer too it works fine :D
<rbelem> :-D
<Peace-> rbelem: well he wrote the useandpass
<Riddell> rbelem: jr/kubuntu
<rbelem> ops...
<rbelem> thanks
<Peace-> mm i have tried to copy the chakra layout for panels :) http://wstaw.org/m/2012/02/15/plasma-desktoprP1803.png
<Riddell> very unity like at the bottom
<Riddell> how do you do that?
<Peace-> Riddell: javascripting collection of plasma panels :D
<Riddell> aah
<Peace-> icontasks customized
<Peace-> Riddell: http://code.google.com/p/kde-peace-settings/source/browse/Plama-Panels-Collection/usr/share/kde4/apps/plasma/layout-templates/org.kde.plasma-desktop.chakranspiredPanel/contents/layout.js
<apachelogger_> yofel: one has only so much time per day :P
<Peace-> Riddell: btw good music :D
<Riddell> Peace-: it's from Scotland, we make the best music :)
<Ezim> are we changning to lightdm for 12.04?
<Riddell> no
<Ezim> Riddell, :) good.
<Tm_T> a strange question
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu: Friendly Computing | 10.04.4 needing testing | top Scottish music http://ec2-50-16-158-30.compute-1.amazonaws.com/owncloud/ jr/kubuntu | http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-precise/group/topic-precise-flavor-kubuntu.html TODOs! | Kubuntu is alive and weller than before!! Read:http://wp.me/pQ8xr-gr
<apachelogger_> yofel, debfx: gtk stuff in yet?
<apachelogger_> Riddell: owncloud in yet?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<BluesKaj> major update/upgrade today 
<BluesKaj> for 12.04 that is
<Ezim> BluesKaj, did every thing went good?
<BluesKaj> still updating
<Riddell> apachelogger_: just uploaded
<Riddell> apachelogger_: tried it out?
<Ezim> BluesKaj, hope it goes well.
<apachelogger_> Riddell: ah, the one on amazon is from packages?
<Riddell> apachelogger_: yes
<BluesKaj> i don't have a superfast connection , capped at 750kb/s
<apachelogger_> oho
<Ezim> BluesKaj, I have 10/10 :).
<apachelogger_> Riddell: btw, lightdm works for simple things ^^
<apachelogger_> dual screen setp -> fail for example
<apachelogger_> though I suspect that is the qml greeters fault
<Riddell> apachelogger_: half a complement at least :)
<Riddell> agateau: ^^
<apachelogger_> yeah, it works WRT login :)
<apachelogger_> also the kcm is not working for me (the actual ldm settings that is)
<apachelogger_> anywho, we need to reengage upstream discussion as ossi claims to have no time for kdm anymore
<apachelogger_> so it looks like a dead-end now
<Riddell> is there one?
<BluesKaj> Ezim,  new kernel 3.2.0-6
 * Peace- xD Banana sessions
<apachelogger_> Riddell: one = ?
<BluesKaj> err 3.2.0-16
<Ezim> BluesKaj, cool. I will maybe compile myself new kernel (takes so damn long time on my laptop). 
<Riddell> apachelogger_: I found it but not in system settings
<Riddell> agateau: that kcm needs keywords to search on and does it really exist in system settings?
<BluesKaj> Ezim, no point in compiling new kernel , unless you like wearing hair shirts :) 
<Ezim> BluesKaj, hehe, its fun. :P
<apachelogger_> Riddell: are we still missing anything for feature freeze?
<Ezim> with kwin effect running it seems adobe-flashplugin/adobe-flashplugin-properties-kde works much better then flashplugin-installer/downloader.
<apachelogger_> Riddell: I don't think the kcm is in systemsettings
<apachelogger_> even when searching for name I did not find it ^^
<Ezim> same for you guys/girls or only me?
<Riddell> apachelogger_: kubuntu active, we have the packages, we need the seeds and cd image tweaks
<Riddell> apachelogger_: kdevelop update
<agateau> Riddell: apachelogger_: it appears in systemsettings for me, as "Login Manager"
<Riddell> qtscriptgenerator we need 0.2.0 with Qt 4.8
<apachelogger_> oh
<apachelogger_> then the desktop files might be wrong
<apachelogger_> as login manager I have kdm
<Riddell> agateau: oh yes, it needs the same icon as KDM one else it's not recognisable, and it needs keywords so you can search
<agateau> most of the kcm settings indeed do not work, we need to figure it out. I just rushed for FF to ensure at least the kcm writes the correct keys in lightdm config files
<Riddell> agateau: are you able to take that upstream?
<apachelogger_> so my immediate guess would be that kdm and ldm have a too equal desktop file and kdm overloads it ^^
<Riddell> or are you the upstream?
<agateau> Riddell: I am part of upstream, yes
<Riddell> apachelogger_: "lightdm",  "ldm" is something else
<apachelogger_> kde is the upstream :P
<Riddell> apachelogger_: lightdm is sadly not part of kde as far as I know
<apachelogger_> Riddell: what is ldm then?
<apachelogger_> Riddell: the kde greeter is
<apachelogger_> so is the kcm
<apachelogger_> which are the parts we care about here :P
<Riddell> apachelogger_: ldm is a remote login manager used on LTSP setups
<agateau> Riddell: I am busy on something else for FF right now, if you have an update to the desktop file, I am happy to push it in
<apachelogger_> how very silly
<Riddell> agateau: no I don't, just a note to get it done at some point is all it needs
<agateau> Riddell: ok
 * agateau adds a note
<BluesKaj> Ezim,  on 64 bit one just needs to download the, "install_flash_player_11_linux.x86_64.tar.gz"  , and place the libflashplayer.so in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins , without using that clunky nswrapperplugin
<agateau> apachelogger_: Riddell: so, "same icon as kdm kcm", "keywords", anything else?
<apachelogger_> ScottK: so we drop ubuntu language stuff?
<Ezim> BluesKaj, I have flashplugin-alternative.so there.
<Peace-> mm but the wallpaper of kde 4.8.... i am the only that is thinking it's ... horrible!?
<Ezim> Peace-, I agree.
<Riddell> agateau: and fix all the bugs please :)
<Peace-> Ezim: i guess it's the worst i have ever seen
<agateau> Riddell: that goes without saying! :)
<Chomo> Peace-: its a 4:3 resolution wallpaper but i like it. not again a blue or blue+dark one
<Riddell> so who's got good music we can listen to on the owncloud?
<apachelogger_> playback does not work here :(
<Riddell> apachelogger_: firefox?
<apachelogger_> chrome
<apachelogger_> or chromium
<apachelogger_> or something
<Riddell> apachelogger_: yeah it's buggy
<apachelogger_> kaput
<apachelogger_> more intersting is whether it works with rekonq ;)
<Riddell> owncloud just uses the html 5 bits and I think only firefox is reliable with it
<Riddell> I doubt it
<apachelogger_> and I really need to go buy something to eat now
<BluesKaj> Ezim, , Peace- , you can always import your own wallpapers, or use your own photos
<Peace-> BluesKaj: well ... i guess i know xD
<BluesKaj> Riddell,  the HTML5 trial on youtube runs well on chromium too
<mikecb> one would hope so
<Ezim> BluesKaj, true, but the kde 4.7* wallpaper is much nicer
<Ezim> :P should be default in 12.04
<Ezim> also boot-splash not plymouth looks bad compare to 4.7
<Ezim> only dislikes I have with 4.8.*
<BluesKaj> mikecb,  have you tried rekonq on HTML5? ...not much point on flash sites
<mikecb> nope
<mikecb> it's  not quite there for me yet
<BluesKaj> unfortuntely it still needs some work alright 
<Riddell> it's not quite there for all but the hardest KDE fans, web browser is a notable lack in KDE's offering (ironically)
<mikecb> didn't kde start webkit?
<mikecb> (or it was forked from something kde did)
<Peace-> khtml =
<BluesKaj> konqueror has been abanodoned with a few fixes , it used to be my default browser for a while 
<Peace-> i have modified kio_httprc file to work better with google+ so konqueror works ....
<Peace-> xD
<BluesKaj> wa on a pure kde experiment during that time , 8.10 I think it was
<mikecb> nice
<Ezim> mikecb, I think apple started webkit.
<mikecb> yeah, but they forked it from khtml
<Ezim> mikecb, okey then you know more then me :).
<mikecb> :)
<Riddell> shadeslayer: where is telepathy-qt4?  I don't see it on http://telepathy.freedesktop.org/releases/telepathy-qt4/
<shadeslayer> because it's called telepathy-qt now :)
<shadeslayer> http://telepathy.freedesktop.org/releases/telepathy-qt/
<Riddell> oh how confusing
<shadeslayer> yeah
<Riddell> http://telepathy.freedesktop.org/releases/telepathy-qt/ ?
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> they switched only recently, which is why there is a bit of confusion everywhere
<shadeslayer> old patches not applying because of the rename etc
<Riddell> a shame they don't keep their wiki page up to date
<Riddell> shadeslayer: how's bug 932842 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 932842 in telepathy-qt4 (Ubuntu) "[MIR] telepathy-qt4" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/932842
<shadeslayer> you have no idea how horribly outdated stuff is on freedesktop wikis
<shadeslayer> looking
<Riddell> also bug 932833
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 932833 in meta-kde-telepathy (Ubuntu) "[MIR] telepathy-kde" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/932833
<shadeslayer> looks good
<shadeslayer> looking at the ktp MIR
<Riddell> "You are not allowed to edit this page. "  yeah, they need KDE's sysadmins at freedesktop
<shadeslayer> that looks good as well
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> freedesktop is weird, even their tracker is not very good
<shadeslayer> fwiw Launchpad has a awesome bug tracker
<Riddell> freedesktop has always been weird, it's a political football
<shadeslayer> :(
<Riddell> looking good for KDE here http://qa.ubuntuwire.org/uehs/no_updated.html
<Riddell> or maybe we don't have decent watch file coverage, I've never used that site before
<Riddell> hupnp is out of date but I don't think kde needs that currently
<debfx> there are new upstream versions of shared-desktop-ontologies, digikam, virtuoso and phonon
<Riddell> I'm doing virtuoso now
<Riddell> yofel still on digikam?
<Riddell> new cagibi too (well a year old actually) that explains the hupnp missing I guess
<Riddell> phonon?  tsk why don't we have a handy phonon upstream to poke us about that?
<debfx> good question. an upstream developer who does the packaging himself would be even better
<Riddell> drat debian don't document how they make virtuoso dfsg happy
<debfx> Riddell: debian/gbp.conf has the filter list
<debfx> ScottK: is quassel 0.8 beta usable?
<Riddell> debfx: so it does, do you know what that file is for?
<Riddell> hi koolhead17, see topic for owncloud fun
<koolhead17> Riddell: now this is awesome!! indeed :)
<Riddell> koolhead17: I thought so, Scottish music is the best :)
<koolhead17> Riddell: you should have shared it with Frank too :) he would be super happy 
<Riddell> frank doesn't do irc alas
<debfx> Riddell: it's a git-buildpackage config file. if you clone the git repository you can do git-import-orig X.orig.tar.gz
<koolhead17> Riddell: you want me to mail him for this fun!! :D hehe
<Riddell> koolhead17: sure (although I'll take down the server when I get bored
<shadeslayer> 0.o
<shadeslayer> lightdm pulls in unity
<Riddell> so upload more music to stop me getting bored!
<Riddell> shadeslayer: oh really?
<Riddell> agateau: ^^
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yes
<koolhead17> shadeslayer: unity in kubuntu ? :P
<shadeslayer> brrrr
<Riddell> lightdm isn't in kubuntu (yet)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://paste.kde.org/422996/
<Riddell> tsk tsk
<agateau> Riddell: damn
<shadeslayer> also, nautilus
<shadeslayer> now we know what happens when you install nautilus on Kubuntu with KDE don't we
<Riddell> shadeslayer: no what happens?
<shadeslayer> oh you don't know?
<shadeslayer> last time I installed it, it started drawing the desktop
<debfx> it probably wants a greeter and if you don't select one it pulls in the unity greeter
<Ezim> why use nautilus when dolphin makes the job done?
<shadeslayer> Ezim: you don't but lightdm pulls in nautilus which might try to act smart and associate itself with mimetypes
<agateau> Riddell: lightdm recommends unity-greeter | lightdm-greeter
<shadeslayer> so as soon as you click anot folder or something, boom
<agateau> Riddell: but lightdm-kde-greeter provides lightdm-greeter, so it should be good, no?
<shadeslayer> we don't have lightdm-kde-greeter
<Ezim> shadeslayer, I see. 
<shadeslayer> not tyhat I can see anywa
<shadeslayer> *not that I can see anyway
<Riddell> shadeslayer: oh you're just installing "lightdm"?
<shadeslayer> yes
<Riddell> well that explains it
<Riddell> install lightdm-kde-greeter
<shadeslayer> but we don't have lightdm-kde-greeter
<shadeslayer> !info lightdm-kde-greeter
<ubottu> Package lightdm-kde-greeter does not exist in oneiric
<shadeslayer> !info lightdm-kde-greeter precise
<ubottu> Package lightdm-kde-greeter does not exist in precise
<shadeslayer> :(
 * Riddell hunts in New
<shadeslayer> btw, anyone here know what the term 'Lateral Hiring' means?
<agateau> rmadison lightdm-kde-greeter 
<agateau> lightdm-kde-greeter | 0.0.git20120214-0ubuntu1 | precise/universe | amd64, armel, armhf, i386
<shadeslayer> What I found on the internet doesn't quite go with the tone of the email I got :P
<yofel> apachelogger_: gtk stuff is up
<yofel> Riddell: well, fixing overwrite errors as I see them, otherwise done
<Riddell> yofel: digikam? want me to look over it and upload?
<yofel> doing another upgrade test, if that works fine shipit
<ScottK> debfx: According to upstream.
<ScottK> apachelogger_: Next cycle.  Once we're in Univese is mostly goes away anyway.
<yofel> Riddell: worked fine now, feel free to look at it
<yofel> the diff is rather large as that's our first 2.X merge
<Riddell> yofel: in ninjas?
<yofel> yes
<koolhead17> Riddell: found frank online, shared it with him :P
<shadeslayer> Riddell: seems like it was stuck in new
<shadeslayer> bbiab
<shadeslayer> agateau: there's a weird bug in the line where you enter your username I think
<shadeslayer> there's some sort of highlighting in the middle, that doesn't extend all the way to the sides
<shadeslayer> other than that, it's awesome
<agateau> shadeslayer: yes, that is super ugly
<shadeslayer> :P
<agateau> shadeslayer: seems like the image drawing the focus rect is broken
<shadeslayer> hehe
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> that's supposed to be the focus thing
<shadeslayer> makes more sense now 
<Riddell> shadeslayer: not there now
<Ezim> one user in swedish loco (channel) have problem with wallpaper changning back to default when the person wants to use his own.
<Ezim> I have never had this issue. 
<Ezim> bug?
<Ezim> .kde/share/wallpapers should it be saved. correct?
<BluesKaj> BBL
<Ezim> bbl?
<charlie-tca> ScottK: testing 10.04.4 desktop 64; when restarting from a live session, my monitor turns off and there is no prompt to hit enter to continue. This is, I believe, an old bug
<yofel> Ezim: be back later
<Ezim> yofel, okey :).
<yofel> Ezim: sounds like bug 923188 if someone has time to figure out what's wrong
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 923188 in Kubuntu PPA "Changed wallpapers without asking upon upgrade to 4.8.0" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/923188
<Ezim> yofel, thx friend.
<Ezim> yofel, for me its np. maybe something is wrong in usr/share/wallpapers
<Ezim> ?
<Ezim> yofel, this user uses kde 4.7.*
<yofel> unlikely, that's where the wallpapers themselves are located. Not the settings
 * yofel is clueless
<Ezim> yofel, but when apply choosen wallpaper the wallpaper is saved were?
<Ezim> usr/share/wallpapers
<Ezim> right?
<yofel> no, a user has no write permissions for that folder
<Ezim> or .kde/share/wallpapers
<yofel> they'll end up somewhere in ~/
<yofel> don't ask me where
<ScottK> charlie-tca: Yes.  It is.
<Ezim> yofel, it should be there. only logical place for me :).
<yofel> Ezim: seems the wallpaper setting for me is in .kde/share/config/plasma-desktop-appletsrc
<yofel> Ezim: could you maybe ask him to provide his? (and check first if there's anything private in it)
<yofel> and do check if the wallpaper file actually got stored somewhere. Mine is somewhere else and I imported it into the wallpaper selection screen later
<Riddell> cool, dolphin search working nicely (before and after virtuoso upgrade)
<Riddell> fun 94MB upload for virtuoso
<Ezim> yofel, I think I understand
<Ezim> I have to wallpapers (1 desktop +1 virt.)
<Ezim> but I do not understand why one is 70 and one is 71
<Ezim> :) it was much easier then that. the user forgott to pick different graphical component... 
<Ezim> yofel, can it be so easy for that person also
<Ezim> if he/she uses desktop/virtualdesktop
<Ezim> http://imgur.com/HatL2
<Ezim> and have forgotten to mark it
<Ezim> like my picture
<Ezim> if you have 2-3 desktop and the thing is not marked it will not save wallpapers a person pick
<Ezim> thats the why I have understand it
<yofel> I don't have that checkbox checked
<Ezim> yofel, and you are running how many desktop/virtual?
<Ezim> different wallpaper in every one?
<balloons> ok, gonna try and help do some iso testing.. I'm on a slow connection, so which isos need the most help.. aka, where can I make the most impact with the fewest iso downloads? :-) I have a 64-bit desktop to test with
<yofel> welcome balloons
<balloons> I'm speaking about the kubuntu 10.04.4 iso testing going on this week
<balloons> hello yofel
<yofel> balloons: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/207/builds - the desktop images have the most test cases
 * yofel goes fetching the DVD's
<balloons> shall I take the 386 desktop and run thru it then?
<yofel> sure, if you click on a testcase you'll find a link to the detailed test instructions for each test case
<balloons> great.. about an hour to get the iso, then i can star ttesting.. time to grab some food
<apachelogger_> ScottK: re l10n, it depends, the gnome stuff still requires it so we need *some* sort of handling for it
<ScottK> apachelogger: Yes, but Ubuntu is moving to some upstream thing next cycle, so we can still ditch at least some of the Ubuntuisms.
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> ScottK: thing?
<apachelogger> wasn't the point of their own soup to easily deploy updates past release? :P
<ScottK> They're ditching language selector.
<ScottK> (next cycle)
<ScottK> Since we're going to Universe (I assume), our stuff won't get stripped for language packs anymore.
<ScottK> So I'm not sure what will be left of Ubuntu specific language stuff once we're done.
<Ezim> our stuff won't get stripped for language packs anymore.<<<--- what does this mean?
<ScottK> In Ubuntu the builders strip all the translations out of packages in Main so they can be built in to per language language packs.
<ScottK> Since KDE already ships translations that way, it's been little benefit to Kubuntu.
<Ezim> ScottK, so by moving to universe what will then happen?
<ScottK> Then the translations won't get stripped out, so we can use the KDE language packs directly, just like we do in the PPAs.
<ScottK> We know it works fine.
<Ezim> ScottK, is that not a win situation for us? 
<ScottK> It is.
<Ezim> okey then I understand :).
<ScottK> I've wanted to ditch using the Ubuntu language pack infrastructure since 8.10.
<Ezim> ScottK, :) there is a lot thing we can ditch. maybe instead of 6 month release cycle we can change to 8 month.
<Ezim> or stuff like that
<ScottK> No, not that.
<ScottK> KDE is on 6 month cycles and so is Ubuntu.
<yofel> can we drop most of our overly complicated language-pack preperation then?
<ScottK> It'd be hard to mess with that.
<Ezim> you guys knows things better.
<ScottK> yofel: I think we can.
<yofel> \o/
<yofel> Ezim: did you get an answer on your gpg question yet btw.?
<Ezim> yofel, it was fixed :).
<Ezim> it was like I thought
<Ezim> so now he is happy kubuntu user
<yofel> Ezim: no, I mean your name question for the gpg key
<Ezim> yofel, I did not. 
<yofel> ScottK: do you know whether one *needs* to use his real name in a gpg key (other than to get it signed by someone else)
<BluesKaj> what other ubuntu pinned structures can kde dump now that it's no longer officially supported by canonical ...looks like some silver lining benefits might evolve from this black cloud after , like streamlining kubuntu . ..no pun intended :)
<BluesKaj> afterall
<ScottK> yofel: There's no requirement.  There's no requirement to use your real name to be involved in Ubuntu development.  The only trick is it has to look like a name so no one will know it's obviously made up.
 * Ezim soccer-match. 
<ScottK> Launchpad is very concerned about appearances on launchpad accounts.  Reality, not so much.
<yofel> ah, thx
<Ezim> ScottK, thats good then I can help haxxor.
<debfx> ScottK: we have two problems if we opt out of translation stripping: we don't have translations for strings introduced by patches and the non kde sc packages will grow in size
<Ezim> ScottK, I have launchpad account, but gpg-key I can use other name/mail.
<Ezim> will chat with you guys/girls after match
<ScottK> debfx: That's true, but if the packages are in Universe they won't be stripped whether we opt out or not.
<apachelogger> Ezim: I have been saying all along that moving to universe is an epic win for us
<apachelogger> cuts like half the BS we have in our workflows
<Ezim> apachelogger, +1
<debfx> ScottK: no, launchpad support translation stripping for universe packages. (you need to set some header in the source package.)
<apachelogger> yeah, cause xubuntu wanted it
<apachelogger> for a reason I cannot reproduce TBH
<ScottK> OK.
<yofel> debfx: then we can use that for non-kde-sc packages, but for the kde sc packages I would be very happy without it
<ScottK> debfx: Then maybe we just use it for selected packages.
<ScottK> For KDE core it's just more chance to break stuff.
<apachelogger> nah
<apachelogger> what we should do is extract patch'd strings
<yofel> and to get upstream angry at us
<apachelogger> put them into a kubuntu.pot
<yofel> (or laughing)
<apachelogger> then patch klocale to alwas load that
<apachelogger> !
<apachelogger> stupid size constraints should not stand in the way of quality
<debfx> moving to universe also means that we could use a secure browser with decent kde integration (chromium)
 * debfx is prepared to start that discussion again next cycle :)
 * yofel will give debfx a +1 until flash support in rekonq is fixed
<apachelogger> actually
<apachelogger> debfx has a point there
 * apachelogger uses chromium at work
<apachelogger> it integrates ultimately with KDE
<apachelogger> even proxy1!#!!!$!!!
<debfx> apachelogger: right, moving our strings into an own template is a good idea but it's a manual process
<apachelogger> plus it has its own primary print dialog so only file open is a bit crappy
<apachelogger> debfx: nah, we just need our tools to be modified
<apachelogger> most other distros do it that way
<apachelogger> so it can hardly be rocket science :)
<yofel> now, is there anything that still needs doing before feature freeze while I'm waiting for lucid ISO's to install?
<debfx> how would that work?
<apachelogger> debfx: #opensuse-kde
<BluesKaj> yofel,  any idea when the flash problem on rekonq will be receiving some attention ?
<yofel> BluesKaj: nope
<apachelogger> debfx: easy way ... run extractmessage on debian/patches
<BluesKaj> ok yofel , then I'll stick with chromium in the meantime
<apachelogger> what is the problem with flash anyway?
<apachelogger> crashing?
<yofel> yup
<yofel> as always
<schnelle> guys, kmess needs to be packaged from git-stable for precise. official vesion is broken since msn server changes/breakage
<apachelogger> did someone file a bug with adobe?
<apachelogger> cause either that is a bug in qwebkit or flash itself
 * apachelogger puts his money on flash from the BTs he has see
<apachelogger> n
<yofel> schnelle: it doesn't use libmsn?
<schnelle> nope
<yofel> -.-
<schnelle> at least i think so
<schnelle> i needed to compile it myself to make it work
<yofel> hm, no, doesn't depend on it
<schnelle> and kmess guys still didn't release fixed version
<schnelle> and in forums they are advising to compile from git-stable
<schnelle> should i open lp bug report?
<schnelle> somthing like "needs-packaging"
<apachelogger> oh this is a right mess
<apachelogger> someone talk to upstream
<apachelogger> see if they are planning a release any time soon
 * apachelogger is not in favor of including git snapshots of kmess in an LTS release
<yofel> I'll see if there's something that can be cherry-picked
<apachelogger> plenty of people use kmess
<apachelogger> yofel: go see upstream first
<apachelogger> they have a channel
<apachelogger> and are fairly responsive IIRC
<schnelle> i'll ask for a release in their forum
 * yofel visits channel
<apachelogger> yofel: bring flowers
<schnelle> hahaha :)
<Adri2000> just in case, before I upload, no one is working on updating digikam?
<yofel> Adri2000: I was
<yofel> Riddell wanted to review that
<Adri2000> yofel: you're updating it a new upstream version?
<Adri2000> +to
<yofel> Adri2000: to 2.5.0 - I didn't testbuild that against the new opencv but can do that if you give me ~half an hour
<Adri2000> sure. I looked at fixing the build of the current one (2:2.4.1-0ubuntu3) and actually it's just a matter of adding libopencv-gpu-dev to build-deps - if that can help you
<Ezim> halftime
<Ezim> yofel, now it is clear real name does not needed gpg-key. so when I have time I will help with easy packages.
<yofel> Adri2000: if that's all, that has already been done in debian and is in the 2.5.0 package ('m getting some mysql conflicts in pbuilder right now)
<Ezim> yofel, so you are using pbuilder?
<yofel> sure, pretty much everyone here is
<yofel> *every dev 
<Ezim> yofel, okey I have made package for myself but not with pbuilder. some reading and training will be good.
<yofel> Ezim: I can give you a few pointers in a few minutes, busy right now
<Ezim> yofel, we can take another day.
<Ezim> :) soccer-match
<Ezim> half-time. or later tonight.
<yofel> sure
<balloons> yofel, thanks for your help.. moving on to i386 alt.. dropping from the channel.. happy coding and testing everyone
<Ezim> yofel, free?
<apachelogger> where is userconfig living these days?
<yofel> Ezim: pretty much
<Ezim> yofel, PM me when you have time.
<Adri2000> yofel: will you manage to upload digikam before FF? (I don't know exactly at what time starts FF)
<yofel> Adri2000: I have no universe upload rights, so I need to wait for Riddell or someone else (debfx ?)
<apachelogger> !roeadmap
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about roeadmap
<apachelogger> !roadmap
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about roadmap
<apachelogger> Oo
<micahg> yofel: Adri2000 can help you in that regard :)
<apachelogger> oh goody, ui freeze is only next week
<yofel> true, now I need to put that somewhere public
<apachelogger> Adri2000: FF is at 21 UTC btw
<apachelogger> the UTC tomorrow
<apachelogger> so 23hrs left or so
<apachelogger> yofel: so, what would you have me do? triage bugs or prep the plymouth stuff?
<Adri2000> oh, cool, I was afraid it could be 0 UTC, like in 2 hours from now :)
<yofel> plymouth, we have a bit more time to do bugs
<apachelogger> too bad, I was in a rather bug mood
<yofel> well, if you have time for both, do bugs first
 * yofel is busy iso testig
<yofel> *testing
 * apachelogger is doing phonon vlc release in a bit
<apachelogger> actually
<apachelogger> someone might want to put them somewhere to archive
<apachelogger> :P
<apachelogger> !info phonon precise
<ubottu> phonon (source: phonon): multimedia framework from KDE - metapackage. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.7.0really4.5.1-0ubuntu3 (precise), package size 7 kB, installed size 53 kB
<apachelogger> talking about outdated phonon
<apachelogger> you just made yourself a grumpy upstream
<yofel> we have no phonon packager
<yofel> what's current anyway?
<apachelogger> 460
<yofel> ah, sounds like we want that
 * yofel will be home at ~1PM UTC tomorrow unless someone else gets to that first
<apachelogger> actually I should poke trever for a pgst release
<yofel> Adri2000: 
<yofel> oops
<apachelogger> I am afraid 4.5 does not build with phonon 4.6 thanks to kde buildsystem people being unhappy with our cmake ^^
<yofel> how can one be unhappy with your cmake? :O
<yofel> they've obviously not seen calligra's cmake
<apachelogger> dunno, we were doing what cmake can do
<apachelogger> which is incendtially what pkg-config does
<apachelogger> which is also what qmake can do
 * apachelogger is actually in favor of writing his own build system because all out there are fail on some level
<apachelogger> yofel: quite possibly
<apachelogger> The command 'bzr clone' has been deprecated in bzr 2.4. Please use 'bzr branch' instead.
<apachelogger> that should read 'Please use git instead.' :P
<apachelogger> bambee_: u here?
<Adri2000> yofel: so do you need me to upload digikam or can you find someone else during the next 23 hours? (in which case I could go to sleep :p)
<yofel> I'll find someone else, gn8
<Adri2000> ok, thank you! good night as well to everyone in similar TZs :)
<Ezim> welcome Krawlezt :).
<Krawlezt> Ezim: Thanks :)
<yofel> someone new?
<Ezim> yofel, yeah :). clever kid from swedish ubuntu loco channel.
<yofel> Ezim++
<yofel> welcome Krawlezt
<Krawlezt> yofel: Thanks!
<Ezim> bed time soon. 
<Ezim> yofel, are your work with gtk integr. done for 12.04?
<Krawlezt> Ezim: True true :)
<yofel> Ezim: done
<yofel> now it needs some testing
<Ezim> yofel, great. the picture you posted was really great.
<Ezim> good improvement 
<Ezim> :) now stuff like pavucontrol will look good in 12.04
<apachelogger> who needs pavucontrol though?
<apachelogger> all its functionality is implemented in the phonon kcm/kmix
<Ezim> apachelogger, I need. 
<apachelogger> but what for?
<Ezim> apachelogger, example to record stuff with recordmydesktop
<Ezim> if I wanted to have music instead of my voice
<Ezim> :P
<Ezim> that is impossible with kmix
<apachelogger> please report a bug at bugs.kde.org
<Ezim> have not tried phonon to see if there is setting for special application
<apachelogger> (kmix gets a rewrite sometime anyway)
<apachelogger> Ezim: I think that would be in kmix
<apachelogger> as you probably only want to change the input of one application stream
<apachelogger> phonon is for global settings
<Ezim> apachelogger, thats good. then I would in fet. not install pavucontrol:). 
<Ezim> apachelogger, exactly.
<maco> the thing where in ubuntu you can overdrive the sound so you play at 120% volume isnt offered by kmix
<maco> (this was brought up on the ubuntu-accessibility mailing list)
<Ezim> maco, true. veromix or something like that can do that.
<apachelogger> software volume ftw
<Daviey> apachelogger: Has anyone burned kubuntu lucid amd64 to a cd-r?
<Ezim> kmix is good, but compare to ubuntus sound-setting etc it can not today compete.
<Daviey> it's 701, it should fit ok.. but just wanted to check someone had done it.
 * apachelogger has no idea
<apachelogger> yofel: burn amd64 on a cd plz
<yofel> Daviey: testers were in #ubuntu-testing, ask there too
 * apachelogger doesn't even have that kind of medium :P
 * yofel has no optical driver currently
<yofel> *drive
<Daviey> apachelogger: KDE works best from floppies, right?
<charlie-tca> I burned it to a cd-r today before I knew it was oversize
 * maco has no burner here
<yofel> lol
<Daviey>  </troll> :)
<apachelogger> usb actually
<apachelogger> which reminds me that we need to get away from stupid CDs
<apachelogger> keeps annoying me into madness
<Daviey> +1
<Ezim> apachelogger, +1 
<apachelogger> maco: at work I actually removed the entire drive to make my laptop lighter ^^
<Ezim> apachelogger, after 12.04 are we forced with cd-size? 
<maco> i dont much care about the weight of the desktop at work that already has an extraneous video card
<charlie-tca> I can't seem to make usb work right for me so I still use those cd things
<apachelogger> Ezim: why would we?
<charlie-tca> apachelogger: for people like me?
 * yofel is for dropping CD's too
<apachelogger> charlie-tca: dvd would be the goto then IMHO
<yofel> we can get rid of our -extra packages
<Ezim> apachelogger, that was only a question from my part. :)
<yofel> that nobody ever finds
<maco> charlie-tca: i think my c2010 netbook is the only machine i have that'll boot from a usb stick
<apachelogger> charlie-tca: CD just doesn't stand for the quality sacrifices we have to make
<maco> the other laptops will boot from a hard drive in a usb enclosure or from cd
<charlie-tca> Takes me hours to download a dvd
<maco> i'd assume we'd keep the netboot installers around
<apachelogger> I did not say that we'd go to DVD size
<maco> then you just download the stuff you actually want
<yofel> charlie-tca: no, burn ~1GB flash iso on DVD
<charlie-tca> But I suppose, if that is what needs to happen... 
<apachelogger> but burning to a DVD if usb is no option
<apachelogger> DVD is way too big
<yofel> as 700MB is totally not something sane for us
<maco> charlie-tca: latest discussions of iso size have been setting the max at like a gig and a half, not the entire max capacity of a dvd
<apachelogger> CD is just a tad too small
<apachelogger> so I think 1GiB would be just about right I believe
<Ezim> apachelogger, that was exactly what i meant.
<Ezim> :)
<maco> charlie-tca: you missed: <apachelogger> so I think 1GiB would be just about right I believe
<charlie-tca> yeah, been watching those discussions with unease
<yofel> maybe ~1.5, then you can use a 2GiB flash drive with some persistent storage
<charlie-tca> 1 GiB might be okay
<maco> charlie-tca: the netboot installers should stick around though
<charlie-tca> It takes me about two hours now for a cd, though
<apachelogger> yofel: I wouldn't know what *useful* things to put on 1.5 TBH
<yofel> although 1GiB would probably be enough
<yofel> yeah
<maco> charlie-tca: with that you can boot from a 11mb cd then itll download & install in one go, and it lets you choose not to install the stuff that you wouldnt use anyway if you want to slim down what it downloads
<apachelogger> I mean, we can always pack them with translations, but that is pointless data to some degree
<maco> charlie-tca: also then gets you the latest instead of you needing to spend another hour after install getting updates
<apachelogger> one can only use one language at a time ;)
<charlie-tca> maco: I guess I have to learn how to do that
<charlie-tca> I agree with apachelogger about the one language thing, though
<apachelogger> anyone understands bug 677996
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 677996 in userconfig (Ubuntu) "userconfig kcmshell module does not work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/677996
<apachelogger> why does it create the kcm when actually destructing?
<debfx> maco: do we have netboot images for kubuntu or do they just install a minimal ubuntu system?
<maco> debfx: they dont install ANYTHING until you choose which -desktop metapackage you want
<Ezim> bye guys/girl. bed time. have nice testing/coding etc.
<maco> mini.iso will install ubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu, ubuntu server....
<maco> whatever you tell it to
<apachelogger> debfx: it's d-i/taskel based
<maco> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<apachelogger> Ezim: o/ sleep tight
<Ezim> apachelogger, thx. 
<debfx> ah, ok
 * apachelogger munches a cookie and wonders if bambee_ is out drinking again
<Riddell> hola
<apachelogger> I don't even want to think about how to fix bug 656880 in python :@
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 656880 in userconfig (Ubuntu) "Creating a new user should make sure the user gets a group assigned" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/656880
<apachelogger> yo Riddell
<Riddell> Adri2000, yofel: what's the state of digikam?
<debfx> so for p+1 we could only provide a ~1GB desktop image and we'd still have an alternate installer with the netboot image
<yofel> Riddell: still waiting on review
 * Riddell reviews
<charlie-tca> It doesn't really matter here what size the images are, I just test them 
<charlie-tca> It counts when I have to sync in the middle of the day, though. My internet is only 160K/ps
<apachelogger> one of these days  really need to configure my kontact
<apachelogger> using gmail for mailing lists is no fun
<Riddell> yofel: digikam tar has ~ files in it?
<apachelogger> Riddell: you keep telling me they make sense in kate :P
<yofel> Riddell: uh yeah
<yofel> blame upstream
<Riddell> apachelogger: I do?  the existance of ~ files is a nasty kludge caused by limitations in filesystem design or something
<apachelogger> kate now does vim like .foo.bkp or something
<apachelogger> which are cleared when you save and quit!
<apachelogger> s/cleared/deleted
<apachelogger> ~files stopped being useful when saving a file did not take minutes
 * apachelogger saves a file roughly 5 times per minute
<Riddell> they stopped being useful when saving files stopped being useful and revision control became good enough to use everywhere
<Riddell> but kde hasn't caught up with that alas even if google has
<apachelogger> are you sayng that CVS was not good? :O :O :O
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger> bambee_ really needs to continue with userconfig cpp
<apachelogger> I am getting insane from looking at the userconfig python code
<Riddell> SCCS is all you need
<apachelogger> it is mostly scary TBH
<apachelogger> Riddell: I lol'd :P
<apachelogger> how ever userconfig managed to come into existance with 2 files is beyond me
<apachelogger> in fact, that always confused me about our apps
<apachelogger> there is absolutely no point in having 3000 classes in one file
<rbelem> Riddell, do you have some time to take a look at kde-artwork-active
<rbelem> it is the kubuntu-active ppa
<Riddell> rbelem: could do (after digikam)
<rbelem> oki
<rbelem> Riddell, thanks :-)
<Krawlezt> yofel, Nice to met your but now i have to leave, goodnight!
<yofel> gn
<apachelogger> bug 901593 <3 nfs
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 901593 in amarok (Ubuntu) "The computer sometimes can't switch into sleep mode" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/901593
<yofel> yeah, nfs would prevent going into suspend
<Riddell> yofel: digikam nice, uploading
<yofel> \o/
<yofel> I'm almost done with the 10.04 DVD's
<Riddell> yofel: oh you're testing them?  awesome
#kubuntu-devel 2012-02-16
<apachelogger> man this is rubbish -.-
<Riddell> climb out the dustbin apachelogger 
 * apachelogger closes browser then :P
 * yofel done with DVD's
<yofel> there are some testcases for the other images still to be done, but I need sleep, good night
<Riddell> thanks yofel!
<apachelogger> why the plymouth theme has that much code is really beyond me
<apachelogger> why it uses en_GB is even more confusing
<apachelogger>             password_dialogue.bullets[index].sprite.SetX (password_dialogue.bullets[index].x);
<Riddell> written by a pedantic British English speaker like me?
<Riddell> rbelem: kde-artwork-active has no upstream licence information, I've e-mailed upstream to ask what it is
<apachelogger> *shrug*
 * apachelogger will patch it in german then :P
<Riddell> apachelogger: Austrian German I hope
<apachelogger> can try
<rbelem> Riddell, i just got two files with license info :-/
<apachelogger> http://paste.kde.org/423212/
<apachelogger> also the get prefix stuff is even more silly in austrian german
<apachelogger> Riddell, rbelem: any objections to removing the kubuntu logo from plymouth?
<apachelogger> http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/tmp/20120110_002.mp4
<apachelogger> like this
<Riddell> rbelem: I know, it's an upstream bug
<Riddell> apachelogger: why?
 * Riddell puts the Ingo guy on moderation for his trolling on kubuntu-devel
<apachelogger> Riddell: because it looks better
 * rbelem downloads
<apachelogger> unless sheytan makes us an industrialized version
<apachelogger> that is monochrome with sort of embedded appearance
<apachelogger> otherwise it looks like utter rubbish on the wallpaper
 * apachelogger points out that it also didn't look to good on the previous gradient
<Riddell> apachelogger: you think it looks bad to have a logo?
<Riddell> even apple has a logo on boot
<rbelem> apachelogger, just the dots?
<rbelem> apachelogger, it looks nice, but i fell that something is missing
<rbelem> feel
<apachelogger> Riddell: no, I think it looks wrong in that alignment I am working on
<apachelogger> as it does not integrate with the wallpaper
<apachelogger> Riddell: and I do not think they have a logo
<apachelogger> they only have a circular indicator
<apachelogger> logo is only there when EFI starts
<rbelem> apachelogger, i found the color really nice  and the dots position
<Riddell> apachelogger: has sheytan given an opinion or is it just your idea?
<Riddell> apachelogger: go ahead however you think best, I'm off to bed
 * rbelem goes to feed my baby boy :-)
<apachelogger> Riddell: we can always introduce a visually fitting version of the logo later, I do not generally dismiss the idea of having a logo there, just not the logo as-is
<apachelogger> anyone knows why the kubuntu-text theme is in plymouth package and not kds?
<apachelogger> dpkg-checkbuilddeps: Unmet build dependencies: debhelper (>= 9)
<apachelogger> dpkg-buildpackage: warning: Build dependencies/conflicts unsatisfied; aborting.
<apachelogger> anyone cares to explain why a package like kds requires dh9?!
<Daviey> apachelogger: i think Multi Arch in Debian does.
<apachelogger> but how does that affect kds? :O
<apachelogger> changelog is super informative of course
<apachelogger> <3
 * apachelogger reboots
<Daviey> NFI
<apachelogger> !find nbib.h
<ubottu> File nbib.h found in texlive-doc-en
<apachelogger> can't load DistUpgradeViewKDE (coercing to Unicode: need string or buffer, tuple found)
<apachelogger> Riddell: that doesn't sound good?
<apachelogger> what is it with this language and being broken -.-
<apachelogger> ok
<apachelogger> you are gotta be fing kidding me
<apachelogger> bug 881541
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 881541 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "DistUpgrade/DistUpgradeViewKDE.py uses mktemp -- which is insecure" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/881541
<apachelogger> http://docs.python.org/library/tempfile.html
<apachelogger> mkstemp() returns a tuple containing an OS-level handle to an open file (as would be returned by os.open()) and the absolute pathname of that file, in that order.
<apachelogger>             shutil.copy(os.environ['XAUTHORITY'], copyXauth)
<apachelogger> I am the touple in your string <3
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: Package: /var/cache/apt/archives/kde-telepathy-text-ui_0.3.0-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<apachelogger> Error: trying to overwrite '/usr/share/kde4/apps/ktelepathy/template.html', which is also in package telepathy-kde-text-ui 0.1.0+20111105-0~oneiric1
<schnelle_> yofel: I sent mail to one of kmess devs asking for a new release. this is the responce:
<schnelle_> "I'll try to make a release this weekend (probably on sunday).
<schnelle_> The stable git hasn't changed much since the previous release, but
<schnelle_> it's indeed better to have a release packaged.
<schnelle_> Most of my development effort currently goes into KMess-Telepathy."
<Riddell> oh apachelogger, did you break DistUpgradeViewKDE ?
<Riddell> apachelogger: unicode errors are the bain of python 2, it's why we should move to python 3.  but it's not as bad as weird ARM casting errors like kdelibs/compiz is giving us in c++
<bambee_> apachelogger: I know, I need to find time for that. actually, I've to finish some stuffs in phonon(vdo) and port it to meego + I need to recontribute to kubuntu :) ... mhhh...  did you look my code for userconfig/cpp ? it's better.. ?
<bambee_> mhhh... however work on userconfig/cpp is a kind of contribution for kubuntu... 
<bambee_> well
<Riddell> userconfig/cpp is a port of userconfig to c++?
<bambee_> yes it is
<bambee_> actually it works only in "read-only"
<bambee_> it's not finished yet
<Riddell> bambee_: what's the hope to achieve?
<bambee_> Riddell: 1)° get a faster userconfig module , 2)°  most of us know c++ better than python, it's easier to maintain it, 3)° there are some features proposed by kdelibs not binded in pykde4. (kconfig xt is a good example)
<Riddell> bambee_: and do you hope to finally get it into kde sc?
<bambee_> why not. For a beginning, I think that's better to get it working (completely working I mean) for kubuntu and then I could request an inclusion in kde on upstream :)
<bambee_> so yes I do, but later :)
<Riddell> good good :)
<bambee_> it's a good idea to rethink userconfig in cpp.. ? what do you think ?
<bambee_> I mean, everyone must give his opinion :)
<Riddell> bambee_: oh sure whatever it takes to get it maintained and upstreamed
<koolhead11> hi Riddell , idea sounds perfect :P
<Riddell> koolhead11: have you tried it?
<Ezim> hi guys/girls muon is not working correct.
<Ezim> it gives error message, but apt-get update/apt-get upgrade from terminal works perfect.
<Ezim> http://imgur.com/S9rS9
<Ezim> same problem with muon 1.2.1 and also 1.2.3
<Riddell> Ezim: file a bug, jon is usually responsive (if you file it in english with logs etc)
<Ezim> Riddell, hmm, now with muon 1.2.3 2-3 time trying to update it works.
<Ezim> let me se first what happens when I change from main server to swedish server in the repo
<Ezim> okey now I understand the problem. the problem only happens first time changing from/to main server/local server in the repo
<koolhead11> Riddell: i have not, but been following the news/story surrounding it :P
<Riddell> koolhead11: the first step to packaging it if you think it's useful for ubuntu is to compile it and try it yourself to decide if it really is useful
<koolhead11> okey. 
<Ezim> Riddell, I will file a bug later today. now I must go to uni. have nice day.
<Ezim> I file the bug now instead
<Ezim> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/muon/+bug/933366
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 933366 in muon (Ubuntu) "Muon gives error message when updating" [Undecided,New]
<Riddell> damn upgrading phonon packaging to 4.6 breaks multiarch
<Ezim> Riddell, were do I report kernel bug?
<yofel> schnelle_: if that has new features it'll need an FFE then, but I guess it's high priority and soon enough
 * yofel wonders why his server crash this time
<Riddell> Ezim: like every other bug, upstream or launchpad depending on how's at fault
<yofel> kernel bugs usually on launchpad with 'ubuntu-bug linux' and wait for a response from the kernel team
<Ezim> thx
<Riddell> yofel: damn these new gcc errors are going to be a hassle
<Riddell> digikam failed on "no matching function for call to 'qMin(qreal, double)'"
<Riddell> sigh
<yofel> fun
<Ezim> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/933387
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 933387 in linux (Ubuntu) "Bluetooth usb problem in Kubuntu 11.10! Kernel related? " [Undecided,New]
<Ezim> two bugs report :) today.
<Ezim> now I feel good
<yofel> Riddell: hm, the armhf build log says: no matching function for call to 'qBound(double, qreal, qreal)
<yofel> well, same issue
<Riddell> yofel: yeah, I think it's that gcc has become more fussy recently
<Riddell> so it needs worked out how to satisfy gcc
<Riddell> when is the arm meeting?
<yofel> well, IIRC arm has no double, so that should be s/double/qreal/
<Riddell> just a qreal() around it maybe?
<Riddell> so faffy to do this without an arm machine to test on
<Riddell> I've not got mine set up yet and ScottK's are down I think so we'll only have the secret PPA I use to try it on
<yofel> hm
<yofel> I have my armel VM, but that'll need a day to build digikam
 * yofel tries anyway
<Ezim> guys you understand what I did file in?
<yofel> Ezim: ?
<Ezim> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/933387
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 933387 in linux (Ubuntu) "Bluetooth usb problem in Kubuntu 11.10! Kernel related? " [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Ezim> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/muon/+bug/933366
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 933366 in muon (Ubuntu) "Muon gives error message when updating" [Undecided,New]
<yofel> Ezim: we're not talking about that
<yofel> the muon bug will be looked at by Jonthechidna
<Ezim> yofel, I know. Wanted to se if you guys can understand what i did write.
<yofel> sounds understandable
<yofel> Ezim: except muon
<yofel> Ezim: can you run muon with 'LANG=C muon' from Konsole and try again?
<yofel> so you get a screenshot in english
<Ezim> yofel, oki.
<Ezim> yofel, now it does not give message. :(
<yofel> typical ^^
<Ezim> yofel, seems running muon from terminal does not give any problem at all
<yofel> well, what's the error in the first place, I can't read your screenshot
<Ezim> it says it fails to download..
<Ezim> does repos that are mentioned
<yofel> ah, that looks more like a connection issue on your side
<yofel> or unresponsive server
<yofel> wouldn't be the first time
<Ezim> yofel, sure? my connection here is perfect.
<Ezim> sudo apt-get update/sudo apt-get upgrade does not give this error at all
<Ezim> also running muon from terminal does not give any error message
<debfx> apachelogger: so phonon-gst 4.5 is  incompatible with 4.6? will there be a release soon? should we package a snapshot?
<tazz> is it a bad idea to include a meta-package as a dependency instead of individual packages?
<peace_> :P
<yofel> tazz: well, kde-full might be a bad idea. But boost for example has dev meta packages
<tazz> right.
<Riddell> debfx: are you looking at phonon?
<debfx> ah there is a phonon-backend-gstreamer-4.6.0.tar.xz
<debfx> Riddell: so yes
<Riddell> debfx: I'm stuck on getting phonon 4.6 to build with the libraries going into multiarch dirs
<Riddell> -DLIB_INSTALL_DIR doesn't seem to be enough now
<yofel> Riddell: oxygen-gtk3 sets -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX_INITIALIZED_TO_DEFAULT=1 with debhelper 9, maybe try that?
 * yofel isn't particulary good with mutliarch either
<debfx> Riddell: oh you are already working on phonon?
<debfx> yofel: I think that's oxygen-gtk specific (to read the libdir from libgtk pkg-config files)
<yofel> ah
<yofel> k
<Riddell> debfx: well I was but now I'm stuck
<yofel> bbl
<Riddell> apachelogger: waa, what did you change in the phonon build system?!
<debfx> Riddell: -DLIB_SUFFIX=/$(DEB_HOST_MULTIARCH) instead of the -DLIB_INSTALL_DIR
<debfx> and also -DPHONON_INSTALL_QT_EXTENSIONS_INTO_SYSTEM_QT=ON
<debfx> apachelogger: ^ why is that turned off by default?!!11
 * Riddell tries
<Riddell> debfx: genius!
<Riddell> debfx: want me to finish off or are you onto it?
<debfx> Riddell: I can do it if you want me to but I don't want to steal it from you ;)
<debfx> so far I've only updated  the watch file
<apachelogger> oh highlightmadness
<apachelogger> Riddell: bug 933225
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 933225 in update-manager (Ubuntu Precise) "DistUpgradeViewKDE broken since last security update" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/933225
<apachelogger> bambee_: well, unless you want to fix the userconfig bugs on lp I'd say it is unmaintained ^^
<apachelogger> debfx: yes, pgst 4.5 does not build with phonon 4.6
<apachelogger> neither pvlc 0.4 for that matter
<apachelogger> fortunately enough we uploaded new versions of both to ftpmaster >12 hours ago so you should be able to find them on a mirror near you :)
<Riddell> debfx: I've got it mostly compiled here
<Riddell> debfx: send me the watch file
<Riddell> debfx: but I shouldn't upload if there's no gstreamer plugin right?
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu: Friendly Computing | 10.04.4 needing testing | http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-precise/group/topic-precise-flavor-kubuntu.html TODOs! | Kubuntu is alive and weller than before!! Read:http://wp.me/pQ8xr-gr
<Ezim> hi guys. problem again. when I installed: sudo apt-get install cpufrequtils
<Ezim> http://paste.ubuntu.com/844284/
<apachelogger> !find p4-clockmod.ko
<ubottu> File p4-clockmod.ko found in linux-image-3.0.0-12-generic, linux-image-3.0.0-12-server, linux-image-3.0.0-13-generic, linux-image-3.0.0-13-server, linux-image-3.0.0-14-generic, linux-image-3.0.0-14-server, linux-image-3.0.0-15-generic, linux-image-3.0.0-15-server, linux-image-3.0.0-16-generic, linux-image-3.0.0-16-server (and 5 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=p4-clockmod.ko&mode=&suite=oneiric&arch=any
<apachelogger> curious when I go there on -12 has the ko ^^
<Tm_T> weller
<Ezim> apachelogger, what should I do?
<apachelogger> I dunno
<apachelogger> Ezim: #kubuntu is for support, maybe they know :)
<Ezim> apachelogger, np. tired of the kernel problem.
<Ezim> ubuntu kernel team can manage to compile a kernel correct
<Ezim> *cannot
<apachelogger> it is not exactly trivial TBH
<Ezim> apachelogger, it have also effected the boot time.
<apachelogger> how can you tell?
<Ezim> should never install that package even when I remove it the problem is there
<Ezim> apachelogger, :) easy bootchart or taking time with cellphone
<apachelogger> Ezim: timing with a cellphone is rather data to work with?!
<apachelogger> s/rather/rather not/
<Ezim> apachelogger, :) I can see and feel it is slower.
<Ezim> I can show it with bootchart if thats needed
<Ezim> problem is I have not used bootchart before the problem so you would not know
<debfx> Riddell: http://paste.kde.org/423338/
<apachelogger> Ezim: then from where I am standing there is no boot time decrease :P
<Ezim> apachelogger, :).
<apachelogger> debfx: we do not do bz2 tars anymore
<apachelogger> xz-exclusively
<apachelogger> all of phonon
<debfx> Riddell: there is a new gstreamer plugin. we should test them together before uploading.
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: how do you make ktp autoconnnect on start?
 * apachelogger is too stupid
<debfx> apachelogger: I hope the vlc plugin works with vlc 2.0
<apachelogger> you know I am married to the president of videolan, right? :O
<apachelogger> bug 933433
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 933433 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Kubuntu manual install crashed during bootloader configuration with Python stacktrace" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/933433
<apachelogger> oh oh
<apachelogger> debfx: there is one thing that is a problem with chromium by default.... CSD (happy guessing :P)
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<yofel> apachelogger: well, it doesn't look that bad
<debfx> apachelogger: chrome specific dust?
<Ezim> apachelogger, I think I know what to do. I did sudo touch /forcefsck and then looked to /var/log/boot.log
<Ezim> it was only: FATAL: Error inserting p4_clockmod (/lib/modules/3.0.0-16-generic/kernel/drivers/cpufreq/p4-clockmod.ko): No such device
<Ezim> my i only using: powernow-k8
<Ezim> could I blacklist  p4_clockmod?
<apachelogger> yofel: it breaks the paradigm + window shadow + upstream doesn't like it
<apachelogger> debfx: yes, I think
<apachelogger> oh no
<apachelogger> client side deocrations or something
<apachelogger> Ezim: I do not even know what you are doing and support still is in #kubuntu :P
<debfx> apachelogger: who on earth uses client side decorations?
<apachelogger> chromium users
<apachelogger> particularly since it looks like rubbish if you do not
<debfx> Riddell: are you pushing phonon to a ppa?
<apachelogger> http://commits.kde.org/networkmanagement/a45346cf150624176c2942df6dd1441274a0d62f
<apachelogger> someone might want to cherry pick this
<debfx> apachelogger: you should cherry-pick that into the nm09 branch
<apachelogger> good lawd
<apachelogger> debfx: http://commits.kde.org/networkmanagement/7ef95f693d15535bd7e2312a8cfa4dc5f2767ea5
<Kano> hi, where is the live-build config für kubuntu?
<Kano> hi Riddell 
<apachelogger> Riddell: I take it we still do not have enough space to put all wallpaper resolutions on the CD?
<apachelogger> Kano: what is a live-build config?
<Kano> i found it in livecd-rootfs
<apachelogger> k
<debfx> we currently have -9MB space for additional stuff
<apachelogger> lets fill it up with wallies :P
<apachelogger> I fear that scaling the background for plymouth may increase boot time on low spec machines a bit
<BluesKaj> I'll ask here since ubuntu+1 seems rather busy atm , Hi folks , are there still some issues with upgrading from 10.04 to 12.04 LTS , there's a warning here from Feb3 , is this still relevant ? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/TechnicalOverview/Alpha2
<apachelogger> BluesKaj: upgrading is entirely broken right now
<apachelogger> oh, actually
<apachelogger> text based upgrade should work
<apachelogger> gui is broken
<BluesKaj> apachelogger,  thanks , i appreciate the quick response :)
<apachelogger> BluesKaj: should work fine with text
 * apachelogger upgraded 12 hours ago, upgrade went fine :)
<BluesKaj> ok if he does the do-release-upgrade -d in the cli , it should be successful ?
<BluesKaj> app ^
<BluesKaj> apachelogger, ^
<apachelogger> yup
<BluesKaj> i've never done an LTS to LTS upgrade , is that the correct command?
<apachelogger> yes
<BluesKaj> ok thanks 
<Riddell> apachelogger: not remotely enough space, we're 12MB over
<apachelogger> we really need to get away from this stupid CD size
<Riddell> it's a top candidate for +1 for sure
<apachelogger> aye
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://paste.kde.org/423476/
<apachelogger> ?
<apachelogger> what is going on there
<apachelogger> 29M     /usr/share/wallpapers/Ariya/contents/images
<apachelogger> hrrhrr ^^
<apachelogger> maybe I am doing it wrong
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> kde-wallpapers-default ships only /usr/share/wallpapers/Ariya/contents/images/1920x1200.png 
<apachelogger> Riddell: I think I can whip up code that avoids scaling when kde-wallpapers is installed then
 * apachelogger approves the way this is packaged :D
<apachelogger> Riddell: btw, do we have a PPA with oxygen font yet?
<apachelogger> I haven't talked to upstream yet, but perhaps that would also be something to look into for +1
<Riddell> apachelogger: we do not but feel free to throw it into kubuntu-ppa/experimental or the like
<apachelogger> will do
<apachelogger> first plymouth though
<Riddell> apachelogger: yes it is, I've been having long e-mails discussions with google and RMS and sladen about font licences and I need to update the KDE licence policy before I think about packaging
<Riddell> but you can mostly avoid that
<apachelogger> good enough for PPA ^^
 * apachelogger makes coffee and ponders on how to make plymouth theme avoid scaling
<Riddell> hmm lucid on USB stick won't boot for me
 * Riddell wonders whether to blame the image, the USB stick, the netbook or something else
<Riddell> debfx, apachelogger: hmm do I want files in this directlry? usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/cmake/phonon/PhononConfigVersion.cmake
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> otherwise the backend won't be able to find libphonon
<rbelem> Riddell, try erase the usb stick partition area three times
<Riddell> rbelem: why three times?
<rbelem> Riddell, to make sure it is erased :-D
<rbelem> Riddell, the ideal is 25 times iirc
<Riddell> gosh
<rbelem> the gnupg file shereder does that
<apachelogger> god do I hate X
<schnelle> Riddell: IIRC something is changed after lucid so if you make lucid startup disk in oneiric it won't work. 
<Riddell> schnelle: err hum
<Riddell> schnelle: I can believe that but it means I need to find another way to make a startup disk (or give up, it's not that important)
<schnelle> some option, sys somthing is added or removed after lucid iirc. i was linux/kubuntu noob back then so i don't remember exacly wat is was
<schnelle> *what it was
<schnelle> try with unetbootin :)
 * yofel had a flash driver that he simply had to flash twice for it to boot
<yofel> *drive
<apachelogger> y b plymouth so crappy?
<Riddell> rbelem's idea didn't help "unknown keyword in configuration file gfxboot"
<Ezim> apachelogger, plymouth for me is kind of wierd. shutdown splash looks good. Like it should be, but upstart splash (plymouth) looks okey in resolution but not good like shutdown splash.
<rbelem> Riddell, the problem is not the usb stick then
<Ezim> Riddell, do you have problem booting up with liveusb? have you tried with different bootoption?
<yofel> rbelem: I've seen bug reports with that error for other images
<rbelem> Riddell, the problem seems to be in the image
<yofel> see qa tracker
<yofel> Riddell: ^
<yofel> bug 645818
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 645818 in usb-creator (Ubuntu Precise) "Unknown keyword in configuration file: gfxboot" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/645818
<Riddell> 14:50 < jibel> Riddell, bug 645818 , nothing new or regressed in .4
<Riddell> trying unetbootin for lack of any other workaround
 * Mamarok switches to Precise
<Riddell> 14:56 < jibel> at the 'boot:' prompt enter 'live' to boot to a live session or press 'TAB' to get a list of options
<Ezim> Riddell, can it be that your usb stick format is not recognized?
<Ezim> you can try format it with ext2/ext3/fat16
<Ezim> I had similar problem long time ago
 * apachelogger has no clue how to test plymouth without bricking his system
<apachelogger> Ezim: sounds weird
<apachelogger> particularly since it is only a gradient so I'd guess that the driver reports a bogus resolution
<Ezim> apachelogger, :) only weird things happens to me this days.
<Riddell> Ezim: it's bug 645818
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 645818 in usb-creator (Ubuntu Precise) "Unknown keyword in configuration file: gfxboot" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/645818
<Riddell> apachelogger: virtualbox
<apachelogger> yeha, downloading image right now
<apachelogger> but I thought one was able to test it on the live system
<Ezim> Riddell, okey.
<apachelogger> which is interestingly not the case
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> it does not work anyway
 * apachelogger actually like to rewrite the enitre script to be perfectly honest
<apachelogger> that thing is nothing but weird
<apachelogger> fun StringString(string, substring) {
<apachelogger> in a javascript-esque language!
<Ezim> apachelogger, was usplash not better then plymouth?
<apachelogger> defines by what attribute you judge better :P
<Ezim> apachelogger, :).
<apachelogger> s/defines by/depends by/
<kubotu> apachelogger meant: "depends by what attribute you judge better :P"
<apachelogger> or depends on
 * apachelogger is confused now
<apachelogger> StringString(apachelogger, log)
<apachelogger> <3
<Riddell> >start-pulseaudio-kde 
<Riddell> Failure: Module initalisation failed
<Riddell> anyone else getting that?
<apachelogger> Riddell: in xession?
<Ezim> Riddell, yes, same here.
<apachelogger> s/xession/.xessoin-errors/
<kubotu> apachelogger meant: "Riddell: in .xessoin-errors?"
<apachelogger> more typos
<Ezim> Riddell, what does that mean, that pulseaudio does not work correctly?
<apachelogger> it means that the kde hardware listing module could not be initialized
<apachelogger> which is normal if you run that binary on an already initialized pulseaudio
<apachelogger> hence my question if that appears in the .xsession-errors file or when you run it manually
<Ezim> apachelogger, okey. will take look.
<apachelogger> if you run it manually that is obviously a true failure :P
<apachelogger> you cannot initialize the module twice ^^
<Ezim> apachelogger, no I have not. but this was weird: kded(1511): The kded module name ' "muon-notifier" ' is invalid! 
<apachelogger> !find muon-notifier.desktop
<ubottu> File muon-notifier.desktop found in muon-notifier
<apachelogger> Ezim: do you have that package installed?
<Ezim> apachelogger, yes.
<Riddell> Ezim: yes pulseaudio breakage
<Ezim> :( to many breakage for me today. 
<Ezim> hmm battery-widget should it not have performance etc in 4.8.0?
<rbelem> Riddell, when feature freeze takes effect?
<Riddell> rbelem: when skaet starts giving us evil stares which will be in about 5 hours
<Riddell> rbelem: what are you hoping to get in?
<rbelem> Riddell, startactive and declarative-plasmoids
<rbelem> :-)
<rbelem> Riddell, i will try to finish them in next hours
<Riddell> thanks rbelem 
<Riddell> apachelogger: what's wrong here? http://paste.kde.org/423572/
<Riddell> phonon 4.6 works fine, add phonon-gstreamer 4.6 and amarok gives me that
<Riddell> oh the file is in /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/kde4/plugins/phonon_backend/phonon_gstreamer.so  but should be in /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt4/plugins/phonon_backend/
<Riddell> hum
<BluesKaj> rbelem,  what does a feature freeze actually mean ?
<Riddell> look on the wiki
<BluesKaj> No search result found for ubuntu feature freeze , in the wiki search
<BluesKaj> nm , I'll do some more looking
<mikecb> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeatureFreeze
<BluesKaj> mikecb,  yeah , thanks i managed to find it from my wiki.ubuntu bookmark 
<mikecb> :D
<mikecb> I cheated, used the google.
<BluesKaj> I should know better anyway, mikecb ...these devs are obviously very busy today :)
<mikecb> meh, all these things are easy to know generally, but each project might have a very specific criteria or process.
<Riddell> rbelem: active artwork should be sorted for licencing, can you remake the package?
<apachelogger> Riddell: no
<Riddell> apachelogger: no what?
<apachelogger> Riddell: the qt4 stuff should symlink to kde4
<apachelogger> Riddell: also kde apps should search in kde4/plugins over qt4/plugins
<apachelogger> so I guess something is off with kdelibs in precise
<Riddell> yes I guess something is off
<rbelem> Riddell, oki :-)
 * apachelogger almost fell asleep again
<apachelogger> yesterday I almost napped through a meeting
 * apachelogger is pulling too many rodrigos recently
<apachelogger> oooo
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://wstaw.org/m/2012/02/16/plasma-desktopU11513.png
<apachelogger> ubiquity background link wrong?
<Riddell> apachelogger: yes
<apachelogger> ubiquity/frontend/kde_ui.py:        self.bgImage = QtGui.QImage("/usr/share/wallpapers/kde-default.png")
<apachelogger> is that the one?
<apachelogger> !find kde-default.pn
<apachelogger> !find kde-default.png
<ubottu> File kde-default.pn found in kde-wallpapers-default
<ubottu> File kde-default.png found in kde-wallpapers-default
<rbelem> Riddell, i just uploaded to kubuntu-active ppa
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> >>> dpkg -S kde-default.png
<apachelogger> kde-wallpapers-default: /usr/share/wallpapers/kde-default.png
<apachelogger> Riddell: I do not compute why it does not work TBH
<apachelogger> http://wstaw.org/m/2012/02/16/plasma-desktopg11513.png
<apachelogger> and where is stripes coming from
<apachelogger> oh boy
<apachelogger> kde-workspace-data: /usr/share/wallpapers/stripes.png
<apachelogger> kde-workspace-data: /usr/share/wallpapers/stripes.png.desktop
<apachelogger> what uses that?
<Riddell> apachelogger: I don't know I'm afraid
<yofel> why is that even in workspace o.O
<apachelogger> there I just wanted to test my plymouth code and end up fixing ubiquity ^^
<apachelogger> I blame someone involved with plasma active
<apachelogger> ./kdm/kfrontend/genkdmconf.c:"Wallpaper=stripes.png\n"
<apachelogger> ./kdm/kfrontend/pics/stripes.png.desktop:File=stripes.png
<apachelogger> ./kdm/kfrontend/pics/CMakeLists.txt:install( FILES stripes.png stripes.png.desktop  DESTINATION ${WALLPAPER_INSTALL_DIR} )
<apachelogger> wth?
<apachelogger> http://wstaw.org/m/2012/02/16/plasma-desktopy11513.png
<apachelogger> anyone got time to fix the screenshot?
<Riddell> koolhead17: ubuntu@ec2-107-21-186-224.compute-1.amazonaws.com
<apachelogger> yofel: http://wstaw.org/m/2012/02/16/plasma-desktopH11513.png
<apachelogger> that is why
<apachelogger> I totally do not get this
<yofel> wow
<apachelogger> royally screwed
<apachelogger> yofel: do you have time to patch it away?
<apachelogger> puts off my karma
<yofel> can do
<apachelogger> that file has only one resolution and is shown in plasma
<apachelogger> thus offering more failed wallpaper quality
<yofel> the list on the background selection page is fooey too
<yofel> offers: albatross, bluebird, kde-default (being horos for some reason here), stripes (twice)
<apachelogger> screw that feature
<apachelogger> if people start messing with that they can live with crappy listing :P
<yofel> If I remove stripes.png it shows a blue screen in the preview. OK IMO
<Riddell> rbelem: kde-artwork-active uploaded
<rbelem> thx Riddell :-D
<yofel> er, huh?
<yofel> why is that even isntalled?
<yofel> kubuntu_kdmrc_defaults.diff:
<yofel> -install( FILES stripes.png stripes.png.desktop  DESTINATION ${WALLPAPER_INSTALL_DIR} )
<yofel> +#install( FILES stripes.png stripes.png.desktop  DESTINATION ${WALLPAPER_INSTALL_DIR} )
<yofel> why do we have 2 kubuntu kdmrc patches @_@
<apachelogger> yofel: just change it to the full path of kde-default
<apachelogger> /usr/share/wallpapers/kde-default.png
<Riddell> because we rename and adapt the debian one and depending on the merge we might rename it differently?
<apachelogger> actually I wonder why that does not show up in plasma
<apachelogger> AHHHHHH
<apachelogger> yofel: that link needs updating
<apachelogger> that is why you get horos on that 
<apachelogger> and its why the wally in ubiquity is broken
<yofel> oh, fixing
<yofel> also, the used kdmrc patch isn't even completely correct
<apachelogger> ok
 * yofel fixes more
<apachelogger> we need to do something about this
<apachelogger> http://wstaw.org/m/2012/02/16/plasma-desktopA11513.png
<apachelogger> now I have 3
<apachelogger> this needs a more global resolution
 * apachelogger files a bug
<apachelogger> Riddell: did you drop kopete from the CD?
<ScottK> apachelogger: He did.
<apachelogger> can we please revert this? :P
 * apachelogger has a broken entry in kickoff now
<apachelogger> when someone sees sheytan please tell him that we need a new ubiquity design
<apachelogger> the old slidshow does not go with ariya at all
<apachelogger> didn't he actually have some new artwork or something forever ago and maco2 did not integrate it or something? :P
<Riddell> apachelogger: yes (for now)
<apachelogger> http://wstaw.org/m/2012/02/16/plasma-desktopK12928.png
<Riddell> shadeslayer: 18:24 < mterry> Riddell, ktp-common-internals needs some symbol tightening, FYI.  Commented in the bug
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kde-wallpapers] Philip Muškovac * 25 * debian/ (changelog kde-wallpapers-default.links) Switch kde-default.png link from Horos to Ariya
<Riddell> shadeslayer: 18:28 < mterry> Riddell, and a minor bug with ktp-presence-applet, comment in bug
<koolhead17> guys am trying this https://github.com/dragotin/mirall
<koolhead17> deps require qt4.7
<koolhead17> any pointer how/ways i can get it working in order to get mirall compiled?
<yofel> koolhead17: you don't have libqt4-dev installed
<koolhead17> yofel: i dont think so. am trying it on aws. am installing the pkg u msged :)
<koolhead17> told
<yofel> hm, compiled fine here on precise
<koolhead17> yofel: am on precious as well
<yofel> koolhead17: can you pastebin what cmake tells you?
<koolhead17> 1 min
<koolhead17> yofel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/844769/
<koolhead17> i installed libqt4-dev
<yofel> koolhead17: where are you right now?
<ScottK> Right above you on my IRC scrollback.
<koolhead17> yofel: on cloud!! :P
<yofel> lol
<yofel> koolhead17: no, I mean in what folder is your prompt ^^
<apachelogger> o(w)n cloud
<apachelogger> harrrhararrr
<koolhead17> yofel: /home/ubuntu/mirall/build
<koolhead17> i created the directory
<yofel> ...
<koolhead17> apachelogger: :P
<koolhead17> yofel: am new in the field sir!! :)
<yofel> hm, looks right, but then that should be failing o.O
<yofel> *shouldn't
<yofel> failday
<yofel> koolhead17: and the  /home/ubuntu/mirall/CMakeLists.txt is really there?
<CIA-42> [kubuntu-default-settings] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20120216185208-zhwfl08juh6hu1x4 * (5 files in 2 dirs) wip New theme
 * apachelogger finds bzr really inconvenient most of the time
<koolhead17> yofel: yeah
 * yofel is clueless
<yofel> maybe wipe the build directory clean and try again
<apachelogger> d__ed: ping... how does the educated user make ktp autoconnect on startup?
<schnelle> guys we should ask some artists to make some beautiful theme for kubuntu. i am using new chakra theme and it is stunning. Plus diskrete chakra brending on logout dialogs etc. Just stunnig
<yofel> koolhead17: this is what you should get: http://paste.kde.org/423662
<apachelogger> d__ed: http://wstaw.org/m/2012/02/16/plasma-desktopF12928.png
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kde-workspace] Philip Muškovac * 616 * debian/ (changelog patches/kdmrc_defaults_kubuntu.diff) * kdmrc_defaults_kubuntu.diff: - fix xsessions directories - don't install and use stripes.png in kdm background settings
<yofel> regression fixed
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kde-workspace] Philip Muškovac * 617 * debian/patches/kubuntu_kdmrc_defaults.diff drop obsolete patch
<apachelogger> yofel++
<apachelogger> d__ed: now it keeps spamming me that it cant connect :(
<koolhead17> yofel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/844793/ 
<yofel> scp copies the full folder contents?
 * yofel never uses scp
<BluesKaj> scp -r
<yofel> ah, good
<koolhead17> BluesKaj: thats w00t i used :)
<koolhead17> yofel: any other okg i should install?
<yofel> no, that should be enough - I think
<yofel> maybe build-essential
<BluesKaj> scp -r /pathtofolder user@targetpc:/path to folder
<debfx> Riddell: what's the status of the phonon packages?
<Riddell> cd
<Riddell> tsk
<Riddell> debfx: in ~jr PPA
<Riddell> needing testing if built
 * BluesKaj wonders if he can run alsa with flash webaudio on  pci audio without pulseaudio like i can with my elcheapo onboard soundcard
<BluesKaj> oops bad case choices ther e
<BluesKaj> my pci maudio card sound so much better tho ..even with a second layer of processing 
<debfx> I think it's too late when the ppa manages to build them
<debfx> Riddell: I don't think we need to install backends into the kde dir
<debfx> doesn't PLUGIN_INSTALL_DIR work anymore?
<Riddell> debfx: yeah well apachelogger says we do
<Riddell> (and I'm feeling grumpy today, grumpy grump)
 * apachelogger hugs Riddell
<apachelogger> debfx: phonon plugins always have been in kde's dir :P
<apachelogger> though qt should work too
<debfx> apachelogger: not in debian and ubuntu
<apachelogger> you are doing it wrong then :P
 * apachelogger can be a snob upstream now \\o/
<apachelogger> Riddell: btw, plymouth-x11 allows testing in a running session :)
<debfx> apachelogger: what's the point in installing them into the kde dir? phonon doesn't ahve any kde dependencies, right?
<apachelogger> debfx: no, but otherwise it'd conflict with the qt ones :P
<koolhead17> yofel: you were correct :)
<debfx> so since we don't build the qt phonon copy we're doing it the right way
<Riddell> debfx: does it work for you?
<apachelogger> debfx: grey area :)
<apachelogger> http://wstaw.org/m/2012/02/16/plasma-desktopz12928.png
<apachelogger> plymouth should be redone in qml
<Riddell> testers needed for Kubuntu Alternate i386 in Lucid 10.04.4  http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/207/builds/11918/testcases
<debfx> Riddell: I haven't tested with 4.6 but that's where the backends always were in kubuntu
<Riddell> I can't do Install (auto-resize)
<apachelogger> you cannot convert an integer to string out of the box
<apachelogger> silly thing
<apachelogger> qtscript ftw
<Riddell> debfx: can you test amd64 packages?
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> nvm
<apachelogger> I am thinking too complicated
<debfx> Riddell: phonon ftbfs in your ppa
<Riddell> damn
<Riddell> debfx: can you take over?
<debfx> Riddell: sure
<Riddell> thanks debfx 
 * apachelogger misses sheytan :(
<apachelogger> and whatever happened to Quintasan?
<TorpedoSkyline> apachelogger: who's sheytan?
<apachelogger> the mighty overlord of kubuntu artwork
<TorpedoSkyline> apachelogger: where did he go?
<apachelogger> dunno, probably busy with life
<apachelogger> Riddell: I guess you wouldn't like it if I were to rewrite our plymouth script before LTS?
<Riddell> apachelogger: you have 1 hour
<apachelogger> Riddell: well, ui freeze is next week
<Riddell> FF is 1 hour
 * Riddell busy
 * apachelogger wouldn't think that is a feature :)
<apachelogger> also I am not sure I want myself rewriting it at this point ^^
<Riddell> code rewrites are
<apachelogger> http://wstaw.org/m/2012/02/16/plasma-desktopE12928.png
<apachelogger> d__ed: you here now?
<apachelogger> http://wstaw.org/m/2012/02/16/plasma-desktopT12928.png what do ye think?
<mterry> Hello!  I'm working on getting the kde-telepathy stack into Ubuntu.  Can the stack can work OK without kde-telepathy-auth-handler installed?
<apachelogger> mterry: we already have the stack in ubuntu
<apachelogger> !info kde-telepathy precise
<ubottu> kde-telepathy (source: meta-kde-telepathy): metapackage for installing all the KDE Telepathy components. In component main, is optional. Version 0.3.0-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 2 kB, installed size 26 kB
<mterry> apachelogger, sorry, into main.  I just reviewed the stack for MIR, but the auth-handler needs a security review, which won't make it for FF.  So I'm trying to get the rest of the stack in now
<mterry> auth-handler can come in as an FFe
<Riddell> d__ed: ^^
<mterry> Riddell, (also, seed changes need to be made once this is done?)
<Riddell> mterry: they're already done and it's already in main (because I'm cheeky and not in a mood to be restrained alas)
<Riddell> it would be cool if it can stay there but if not I'm happy to accept that too
<mterry> Riddell, ah, I didn't notice :)
<debfx> apachelogger: please fix the rpath handling in phonon, many kittens already died because of that
<apachelogger> needs fixing in kdelibs
<mterry> Riddell, people that file a stack of MIRs a day before FF don't get to complain about being restrained  :)  Not that as a core-dev you haven't found ways around it
<Riddell> mterry: oh I'm not complaining, it is my brain injury that means I'm in a bad mood way too easily, please don't be put off by me
<mterry> Riddell, yar, I'm not put off.  Glad to do the MIRs!
<mterry> Riddell, so kopete can be demoted in favor?  neat
<Riddell> mterry: my hope is we can demote kopete yes
<apachelogger> http://wstaw.org/m/2012/02/16/plasma-desktopB16193.png
<apachelogger> ok, I am rubbish with graphics
<apachelogger> someone get me an artist pretty please :S
<Riddell> mterry: kde-telepathy is new so it might not be good enough I know but it is good enough for me, we're still discussing
<debfx> apachelogger: everything else seems to have proper rpath handling. currently you set the rpath unconditionally to "lib${LIB_SUFFIX}" which is hardly a valid rpath.
<mterry> Riddell, ACK
<apachelogger> debfx: I shurg ... the only patch I saw was code we stole from kdelibs
<apachelogger> s/was/was changing/
<kubotu> apachelogger meant: "debfx: I shurg ... the only patch I saw was changing code we stole from kdelibs"
<debfx> apachelogger: at least put a ${CMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX}/ in front of that
<apachelogger> debfx: seriously talk to kde-buildsystem
 * apachelogger is not going to change cmake stuff again
<apachelogger> last time I did I got a beating and broken compatibility from phonon 4.6 backwards
<debfx> well you can hardly break it more than it is right now
<apachelogger> -rw-r--r--  1 root root  51M Feb 16 21:47 initrd.img-3.2.0-16-generic
<apachelogger> !~!#!
<apachelogger> I lol'd
<charlie-tca> Mandatory Kubuntu Alternate 386 tests are done, starting the one-time tests
<apachelogger> kubotu: order cookie for charlie-tca
 * kubotu slides one of world's finest cookies down the bar to charlie-tca.
<charlie-tca> Still need someone to run the wubi install on the Kubuntu Desktop 386, if anyone is available.
<charlie-tca> Thanks, apachelogger 
<apachelogger> thank you!
<charlie-tca> Too many days that I can not do anything; I just try to help when I am able to.
<skaet> apachelogger, charlie-tca, Riddell, yofel, and others who've been helping test the kubuntu images....     10.04.4 images are released now.   Thanks for testing them and checking they were good to send out,  they wouldn't have been released without your help.
<charlie-tca> you are welcome; running the final test (expert install) now
* ScottK changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu: Friendly Computing | Precise: Feature Freeze | 10.04.4 needing testing | http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-precise/group/topic-precise-flavor-kubuntu.html TODOs! | Kubuntu is alive and weller than before!! Read:http://wp.me/pQ8xr-gr
<charlie-tca> finished the 10.04.4 tests. Everything except wubi got done
<skaet> charlie-tca, great.   Thank you.   
<ScottK> charlie-tca: Thank you very much.
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
* ScottK changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu: Friendly Computing | Precise: Feature Freeze | http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-precise/group/topic-precise-flavor-kubuntu.html TODOs! | Kubuntu is alive and weller than before!! Read:http://wp.me/pQ8xr-gr
#kubuntu-devel 2012-02-17
<grmls> hi
<Riddell> hi
<grmls> can you explain me the different between http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/ and http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/
<Riddell> grmls: they are different websites?
<grmls> *gg* 
<grmls> what are the different between the isos on these websites
<Riddell> cdimages.ubuntu.com has daily ISOs for testing, iso.qa.ubuntu.com has forms to fill in test reports from when you test those ISOs
<grmls> hmm
<grmls> how old are the ISOs from iso.qa.ubuntu.com?
<grmls> gn8
<tsdgeos> apachelogger: "Phonon5: Port to GTK+ " ?
<KRF> anyone else experiencing graphical glitches in 12.04 (likely caused by nvidia drivers)?
<KRF> getting weird artifacts like line edits with backgrounds / flickering when opening yakuake / etc.
<KRF> line edits with *black* backgrounds even :)
<KRF> well, fixed by rebooting.
<Riddell> aww barry didn't upload a fix to telepathy-qt4, that'll be fiddly
<debfx> what's wrong with it?
<Riddell> debfx: I turned on the tests and they didn't pass in a buildd chroot
<Riddell> debfx: so it needs some magic to add LD_LIBRARY_PATH or similar
<Riddell> but it's cdbs and I seem to have forgotten all about how to use cdbs
<Riddell> and I think the only way to test is uploading to a PPA which will take ages to get test results
<debfx> seriously, cdbs?!
<debfx> I was hoping we could get rid of cdbs in kubuntu packages ...
<debfx> usually cmake manages to set rpath correctly during the build
<Riddell> it's not well maintained in debian
<debfx> oh
<Riddell> it might be worth just changing it do dh9
<Riddell> and debian might well pick it up from us when they get round to packaging telepathy-kde
<debfx> unless cdbs thinks it's smart and disables rpath completely ...
<Riddell> dunno, it builds locally but not in a buildd chroot
<Riddell> but dh9 will have more of a chance to just do the right thing since it's more modern and maintained
<debfx> yeah switching to dh has my full support :)
<Riddell> ok maybe I'll just do that, or feel free to take it yourself if you've spare time
<apachelogger> tsdgeos: why not? :)
<apachelogger> KRF: glitches is not quite the right word, I cannot watch any prn because xv decided to cause crashes of X :(
<KRF> apachelogger: reboot
<mikecb_> new parental control drm in X
<mikecb_> :)
<apachelogger> outragous!
<BluesKaj> 'Morning All
<mikecb_> haha, I'm reading the gettinginvolved section on development, and at the end is Career:  1. Ninja, 2. Legend, 3. apachelogger
<BluesKaj> hmm, no more DD or DTS passthru with pulseaudio 
<mikecb_> BluesKaj: since the 4.6 upgrade?
<tsdgeos> apachelogger: because Qt is muuuuch better? :D
<BluesKaj> mikecb_,  no , since yesterday , and I've been on 4.8 for a while
<mikecb_> weird
<BluesKaj> damn pulseaudio is like an addictive drug , the audio devs got lazy and became dependent on a halfbaked soundserver that works on most soundcards but with crappy audio that most pc audio masks anyway
<BluesKaj> that's my rant for the day
<BluesKaj> in order to avoid all the added distortion I use the digital passthru to feed the DAC in my amplifier , thereby avoiding pulseaudio's "effects",mbut now the passthru doesn't even do it's job...something is definitely amiss 
<mikecb_> I don't think pulse can do passthrough
<BluesKaj> mikecb_,  it does,
<mikecb_> nm
<mikecb_> reading an old thing
<BluesKaj> ask the guys at #pulseaudio
<mikecb_> yeah, sorry, was reading an old setup guide
<BluesKaj> mikecb_,  I've been using the passthru for 5mos or so . Previously I was using my onboard soundcard which didn't need pulse to play web/flashaudio . However, my new pci soundcard requires pulse to do so .
<mikecb_> I hate when that happens
<BluesKaj> alsa used to be enough
<mikecb_> what maudio card is it?
<BluesKaj> the audiophile 192
<BluesKaj> anyway im just purged pulse..gonna reboot
<Riddell> ScottK: the only comments I've seen from other teams on splitting pyqt is "not much to gain because QtCore and QtGui are the largest modules"
<Riddell> which is accurate enough
<koolhead11> hi yofel 
<koolhead11> hello Riddell 
<Riddell> hi koolhead11 
<Riddell> so what should I put in this weeks Kubuntu release team report?
<Riddell> I might just point them towards my blog :)
<ScottK> Riddell: OK.
<ScottK> Thanks.
<mikecb_> riddell, good post.  It'll get people excited.  Maybe add what got in before the freeze?
<Riddell> mikecb_: post to ubuntu-release list?
<Riddell> or blog post?
<mikecb_> blog post
<Riddell> that is mostly what got in before feature freeze, another update for one of the betas would be a good idea
<mikecb_> re: "what shouldI put in this weeks kubuntu rt report?"
<mikecb_> yeah
<mikecb_> the new stuff in phonon was also cool
<Riddell> mikecb_: what's new in phonon (besides being 0.1 better)?
<mikecb_> replacement of the whole pipeline, gapless playback, removal of 2k lines of code for the gstreamer backend, and vlc-2 support for the vlc backend
<mikecb_> http://wm161.net/2011/08/01/mind-the-gap/
<mikecb_> oops, wrong one: http://wm161.net/2012/02/16/phonon-gstreamer-4-6/
<mikecb_> and the vlc supposedly got more stable
<Riddell> ooh gapless playback works!
<Riddell> nice
<mikecb_> ooh, and digikam 2.6 right?
<mikecb_> beta
<Riddell> 2.5 we're going for, 2.6 is in beta
<mikecb_> those guys move fast
<mikecb_> for those who do a lot of c++ kde stuff, do you prefer kdevelop or qtcreator?
<Riddell> mikecb_: emacs or kate :)
<mikecb_> lol
<Tm_T> nano or kate
<Tm_T> don't know why, but I never learned out of nano ):
<mikecb_> nano is where it's at
<Riddell> nano for programming?  it's word wrap is way too limited
<mikecb_> or ed
<mikecb_> :D
<Tm_T> Riddell: yeah, but that has never bitten me badly enough it seems
<Tm_T> it's syntax hilight works well enough too
<Tm_T> its too
<mikecb_> nano has syntax hilighting?
<Tm_T> yes?
<mikecb_> wowzahs
<Riddell> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/10.04.4-lts-release
<Riddell> friendly words in #kubuntu 15:13 < designbybeck> kudos all KDE/Kubuntu developers and contributers! Thank you all!
<apachelogger> tsdgeos: that is a myth a GTK+ dev told me :P
<apachelogger> yofel: ping
<apachelogger> mikecb_: pvlc  is not only more stable but also faster
<apachelogger> the amount of classes got reduced by 50%
<apachelogger> as 50% were utterly pointless abstracton
<mikecb_> woot
<apachelogger> back from when the backend was for both vlc and mplayer
<apachelogger> (which is a utterly bogus idea to begin with)
<Riddell> apachelogger: so mplayer backend is gone or just less functional than it could have been if it was well maintained?
<apachelogger> well, it was never maintained by us, so I might not be the best person to comment
<apachelogger> but I get the impression it is pretty non-functional
<yofel> apachelogger: pong
<apachelogger> yofel: did no one backport the krandr in startkde stuff to oneiric ppa?
<yofel> hm? I believe I did
 * yofel rechecks
<apachelogger> Sput claims it is still there
<BluesKaj>  mplayer seems ok here 
<Riddell> apachelogger: wasn't there a distro that used the mplayer backend?  like debian?
<apachelogger> I dunno, there own fault then :P
<apachelogger> the phonominals only support vlc and gstreamer
<BluesKaj> altho it's my last resort mplayer is working , just no digital passthryu other than pcm
<apachelogger> which was announced many times since new management took over :P
<Sput> apachelogger: oneiric with the KDE backport stuff
<BluesKaj> digital audio passthru that is 
<yofel> Sput: which kde-workspace version?
<Sput> yofel: how do I figure that out? :)
<yofel> 4:4.8.0b-0ubuntu1~oneiric1~ppa2 doesn't have the broken patch
 * Sput is an apt noob
<yofel> Sput: apt-cache policy kde-workspace
<yofel> kde-workspace-bin to be precise
<Sput> Installed: 4:4.7.97-0ubuntu1~oneiric1~ppa1
<Sput> oh.
<Sput> why don't I have 4.8
<yofel> you have the beta ppa enabled, not backports
<yofel> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<yofel> and update
<Sput> ok, thx :)
<Sput> I thought I had backports enabled... mmh.
<Sput> hmm. indeed I have
<apachelogger> with the oneiric pocket?
<Sput> possibly
<Sput> I'll just copy the beta file in sources.list.d and patch that, as add-apt-repository fails miserably behind a proxy
<apachelogger> so it does
<apachelogger> as does python in general :S
<Sput> ok, that looks good
<Sput> thx :)
<Riddell> random e-mail du jour, launchpad help request http://paste.kde.org/424040/
<Riddell> I don't even know the one lines answer on where to point him
<Riddell> launchpad help wiki?
<Riddell> Darkwing: happy birthday!
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu: Friendly Computing | Happy birthday Darkwing! | Precise: Feature Freeze, time to squish beasties | http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-precise/group/topic-precise-flavor-kubuntu.html TODOs! | Kubuntu is alive and weller than before!! Read:http://wp.me/pQ8xr-gr
<yofel> happy birthday Darkwing
<Ezim> hi channel
<shadeslayer> valorie: Did I mention they released booktype? http://news.slashdot.org/story/12/02/16/141235/booktype-an-open-source-cross-platform-approach-to-e-book-publishing
<Riddell> what's that?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: the newer version of the platform that we wrote our KDE Guide on
<shadeslayer> *alot* smoother
<shadeslayer> Improvements by the bucketload
<shadeslayer> also, I'm on /. :P
 * shadeslayer ponders what happened to his composting
<Riddell> shadeslayer: that's not what the thing nightrose is using is?
<shadeslayer> I don't think so, but I think it's a awesome platform
<shadeslayer> I'm not sure what Nightrose is using for her book tho
<Riddell> you might want to point her at it incase it's usefl
<shadeslayer> Good idea, I think she already knows about it
<Riddell> getting on slashdot is truely a sign you've made it in the geek world.  alas it's sometimes a bad sign
<shadeslayer> bad sign? :O
 * shadeslayer hopes not in this case
<mikecb_> 3 gigs of ram required?
<mikecb_> is that bc of the collaborative stuff?
<shadeslayer> huh>
<shadeslayer> s/>/?/
<kubotu> shadeslayer meant: "huh?"
<shadeslayer> Riddell: is there a lightdm kcm module shipped with the greeter?
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> derp, there it is
<bambee_> woo pgst 4.6 is packaged! <3
<Ezim> hi guys I am trying on making package from source. If any one can help with som question plz write PM to me.
<Ezim> this application does is not in our repo. maybe good to mention that.
<shadeslayer> Ezim: Is it a package related to KDE?
<shadeslayer> if so, you can discuss it here ...
<Ezim> shadeslayer, yes .
<Ezim> I have created debian-folder
<shadeslayer> Ezim: you can just discuss the issue here
<Ezim> now on debian/control I need to write Build-Depends
<Ezim> there is already after creating debian-folder
<Ezim> debhelper (>= 8.0.0), cmake
<shadeslayer> right, and the problem is?
<Ezim> should I try to build and se if it ask for me build-depends in debian/control?
<shadeslayer> Ezim: those are the basic build depends for any KDE Package, you need to go through CMakeLists.txt to find out what else is required to build the package
<Ezim> shadeslayer, thx. that was what I was searching for. thx.
<shadeslayer> sure np :)
<Ezim> shadeslayer, it is not clear to me which is needed.
<shadeslayer> Ezim: pastebin the file somewhere :)
<shadeslayer> I can guide you through what is needed
<Ezim> shadeslayer, http://paste.kde.org/424106/
<Ezim> http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Cantata?content=147733  (trying to build this one)
<shadeslayer> Ezim: lines 166 to 168, you need libqt4-dev
<Ezim> package from repo and build new one is easy (most times).
<Ezim> libqt4-dev <<--- that I know. also easyiso needed when i build it.
<shadeslayer> FIND_PACKAGE( KDE4 ) << kdelibs5-dev should do the trick there
<shadeslayer> line 199 : libtag1-dev
<Ezim> shadeslayer, say to me how you know which one to pick?
<shadeslayer> Ezim: it comes with practice :P
<Ezim> :( that does not really help me to understand
<shadeslayer> Ezim: okay, so do you want to know which dev headers to pick or how the variables are set?
<Ezim> shadeslayer, first one I suppose?
<shadeslayer> ah ok, so, lets take line 199
<shadeslayer>     find_package(Taglib)
<shadeslayer> that makes CMake search for Taglib, now in Ubuntu/Debian, most libraries are called libfooSOVERSION and development headers are libfoo-dev
<shadeslayer> if you  do something like : apt-cache search libtaglib | grep dev , you get ... libtag1-dev
<shadeslayer> no wait : apt-cache search libtag | grep dev
<Ezim> :)
<shadeslayer> Ezim: so it's a bit of trial and error
<shadeslayer> Ezim: try line 246 for yourself
<Ezim> shadeslayer, okey lets take one thing first then jump to other. okey? this is to much for newbie me :).
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> Ezim: sure, what's the problem? :)
<Ezim> from 166-168 how did you know it was libqt4-dev?
<shadeslayer> "SET( QT_USE_QTNETWORK TRUE )" <- Uses Qt headers
<shadeslayer> more specifically, the QtNetwork components
<Ezim> shadeslayer, I see. 
<shadeslayer> sec
<Ezim> shadeslayer, is it okey I copy/paste all the things you write now?
<shadeslayer> sure
<Ezim> good to read afterwards
<shadeslayer> Ezim: http://qtnode.net/wiki/Qt4_with_cmake#cmake:_enable.2Fdisable_parts_of_the_qt_library
<Ezim> shadeslayer, sorry but what exactly supposed this link tell me?
<shadeslayer> Ezim: a brief explanation of the CMake vars that you can use to select certain parts of the Qt Library
<Ezim> shadeslayer, let me see if I understand correctly. "QT_USE_QTNETWORK TRUE" line 166 I now they want libqt4-dev.
<Ezim> correct?
<shadeslayer> Ezim: nope, that's just saying, Use the QtNetwork component of Qt
<shadeslayer> Ezim: line 171 says I need Qt to build
<Ezim> shadeslayer, now I see.
<Ezim> FIND_PACKAGE( KDE4 ) <<--- this always indicates on < kdelibs5-dev?
<shadeslayer> Ezim: yes, you can also specify the exact version of KDE you want like : FIND_PACKAGE(KDE4 4.6.90 REQUIRED)
<shadeslayer> where REQUIRED means you *have* to have KDE headers
<Ezim> shadeslayer, danke sire.
<Ezim> now let us see if I can find answer on find_package(Mtp)
<shadeslayer> sure no problem :)
<shadeslayer> I'm right here, feel free to ping
<Ezim> shadeslayer, :) I will bing do not worry.
<Ezim> shadeslayer, answer is: libmtp-dev  ?
<shadeslayer> yep :)
<Ezim> shadeslayer, apt-cache search mtp | grep dev  <<---- correct searching way or should I use muon?
<shadeslayer> Ezim: apt-cache offers more flexibility as compared to Muon, but then it's completely your choice
<shadeslayer> apt-cache allows me to pipe output to multiple grep's etc
<Ezim> shadeslayer, okey boss.
<shadeslayer> heh :P
<shadeslayer> Riddell: does yahoo work for you?
<shadeslayer> erm, on KDE Telepathy I mea
<shadeslayer> *mean
<Ezim> libqt4-dev,  kdelibs5-dev, libtag1-dev and libmtp-dev are does that are needed?
<Ezim> beside the default ones
<shadeslayer> should do the trick
<Ezim> shadeslayer, danke sir. 
<Ezim> shadeslayer, thx :) it worked.
<shadeslayer> \o/
<Ezim> shadeslayer, is most of the kde/qt apps cmake or qmake?
<shadeslayer> mostly, yes
<Ezim> hey HakanS :).
<HakanS> Ezim: Hi.
<Ezim> HakanS, :) you know who I am? 
<Ezim> changed my nick recently. 
<HakanS> Ezim: Yes. Kurdistan.
<Ezim> HakanS, :) good.
<Ezim> shadeslayer, :) read my PM comment. 
<debfx> shadeslayer: is anyone from telepathy-qt4 upstream on irc?
<shadeslayer> debfx: yes, andrunko in #telepathy
<debfx> thanks
<shadeslayer> np :)
<Ezim> shadeslayer, is there any good debian/(k)ubuntu way making patch with quilt?
<Ezim> document or so.
<shadeslayer> err ... maybe, lemme have a look
<shadeslayer> Ezim: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/QuiltMagic
<Ezim> shadeslayer, thx.
<CIA-42> [kubuntu-default-settings] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20120217191346-m2f7hg05msiysixc * lib/plymouth/themes/kubuntu-logo/ (background.png kubuntu-logo.script) more wip
<apachelogger> ohhhh the postal service
<apachelogger> omnomnom
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: yo
<shadeslayer> yo yo apachelogger
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: how does one make ktp autoconnect on startup?
 * apachelogger appears to be too stupid to make that happen
<shadeslayer> Good question, I can't seem to find such a option as well
<apachelogger> uh, that is one big pita 
<shadeslayer> I'm guessing you add the presence plasmoid and set your presence to online when you start :P
<apachelogger> that is flawed
<apachelogger> what if I forget :S
<apachelogger> which I do all the time
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: please be fixing :P
<shadeslayer> but what if you forget to go offline?
<apachelogger> or tell someone
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I'm not entirely sure if I want to be online as soon as I login
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: no, there should be a tickbox 'always connect on login'
<shadeslayer> ah ok
<apachelogger> although
 * shadeslayer was debugging why yahoo stoppped working
<shadeslayer> -p
<apachelogger> from a UX perspective restoring previous state woud be best :P
<apachelogger> facebook is no worky for me
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yeah, there's this weird fb xmpp bug where I have to login into facebook to send messages
<shadeslayer> happens on OS X for me as well
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> now it works
<apachelogger> curious
<shadeslayer> not sure why
<apachelogger> yesterday it was failing claiming there was a network error
<shadeslayer> yeah, fb is weird 
<shadeslayer> this is what happens when you use proprietary chat systems :P
<shadeslayer> and then release half baked wrapper interfaces around them 
<apachelogger> xmpp?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: xmpp is just a wrapper around facebook's own implementation afaik
<shadeslayer> like what MSN did
<shadeslayer> "purple/yahoo-CRITICAL **: Authentication error: Account locked: Too many failed login attempts.  Logging into the Yahoo! website may fix this.. Code 1213"
<shadeslayer> :/
<apachelogger> lp:~apachelogger/+junk/ksplash
<Ezim> even if they are now using xmpp, linux chat client will not be able to have webcam chat.
<apachelogger> who uses that anyway?
<apachelogger> from what I heared their webcam stuff is utter fail
<Ezim> apachelogger, :) people that uses msn?
<apachelogger> even skype does better
<apachelogger> <df> i want to install android rom for my toshiba tg01
<apachelogger> curious question in a kubuntu channel ^^
<Ezim> apachelogger, m$ is behind skype now. I think it will s-ck even more for us linux users.
<shadeslayer> whut
<apachelogger> google hangouts are the only real thing anyway
<shadeslayer> touche
<debfx> Riddell: telepathy-qt4 package is ready: http://people.ubuntu.com/~debfx/telepathy-qt4_0.9.0+repack-0ubuntu3.debdiff
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: microsof acquired skype like way back from ebay
<apachelogger> 2 years ago I think
<shadeslayer> from ebay? are you sure?
<apachelogger> seems skype is still largely independent though
<shadeslayer> I thought skype was independent from other orgs
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: skype was acquired by ebay in like 2007 or so
<shadeslayer> hmm ... never heard of that, was still in school and sweating about how to get into a Uni
<apachelogger> as long as amarok can eat my cpu everyone is happy
 * apachelogger shoots amarok
<apachelogger> wow, crash on exit
<apachelogger> I love those
<shadeslayer> whee, yahoo working again
<apachelogger> oh, akonadi also plays the cpu eating game?
<apachelogger> do we have any software left that does not want to eat my cpu?
<Ezim> :) clementine is the sh-t. 
 * apachelogger needs to buy a PC
<apachelogger> and a new laptop
<apachelogger> and new speakers
 * apachelogger doesn't have monies for either :(
<Ezim> apachelogger, :) there are kde user out there does not agree that akonadi eats cpu. 
<apachelogger> it usually doesn't 
<apachelogger> not sure what is wrong here
<apachelogger> the system has been acting up all day
<Ezim> apachelogger, for me akonadi/virtuso likes eating cpu.
<apachelogger> the trick is to not use nepomuk :P
<Ezim> apachelogger, exactly what I am doing now.
<apachelogger> that bugger never worked for me, primarily because I have a gigantic home with all sorts of files
 * apachelogger probably has a billion files in his home ^^
<Ezim> apachelogger, I think there is lot of kde user that disables nepomuk.
<bulldog98> apachelogger: try to exclude most of them for the indexing
<apachelogger> bulldog98: nepomuk still has to do dir listing and whatnot
<apachelogger> otherwise the exclusion wouldn't make sense
<bulldog98> Ezim: I have it on
<apachelogger> and doing that on my ~800 git repos + 300 bzr repos is a jolly bad idea
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: did you spend all your GSoC moniez on booze again?
<apachelogger> sheytan: \o/
<apachelogger> sheytan: dude, we missed you
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: yes :(
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: and coke
<sheytan> apachelogger i hope so! :D
<sheytan> brb, let me eat my lunch first ;)
<apachelogger> awww :(
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: more like cigarettes
<apachelogger> sheytan: I hope you are feeling creative today, coz I has great things that need doing
<apachelogger> first order of business: boot splash
<shadeslayer> alright, I'm off to bed
<Ezim> apachelogger, working on plymouth?
<shadeslayer> nini
<Ezim> bulldog98, not me. :)
<shadeslayer> sheytan: btw remember that asci mockup I made?
<shadeslayer> sheytan: muwhahaha : http://www.asciiflow.com/
<apachelogger> oh my I think I need to restart
<apachelogger> it is all falling apart
<apachelogger> sheytan: http://wstaw.org/m/2012/02/16/plasma-desktopT12928.png
<apachelogger> I'd need a kubuntu logo for that
<bulldog98> Ezim: I find it very usefull to search for content
<apachelogger> sheytan: I was thinking about something sunken relief ... i.e. shadows going in as if kubuntu was carved into the wallpaper
 * apachelogger is rebooting now
<Ezim> apachelogger, looks good but what is the difference from now?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: Might I suggest just using the Kubuntu Icon and not the entire text?
<Ezim> bulldog98, oki.
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: sure, if you tell me how in combo with aryia :P
<shadeslayer> you don't really need to use aryia ;)
<shadeslayer> just the logo, on a blue background
<apachelogger> nah
<shadeslayer> keep it simple, really
<apachelogger> blue doesn't work no more
<apachelogger> it looks like crap going from blue to aryia grey
<shadeslayer> okay, something else, but just a simple gradient with the icon on it
<apachelogger> screw gradients
<apachelogger> this is not the 90s
<shadeslayer> :(
<apachelogger> for all I care I'd all give you a 50mib initrd :P
<apachelogger> like mine
<apachelogger> just to ensure that it looks sexxi
<Ezim> not big fan of current ariya splash screen
<apachelogger> now really reboot
<shadeslayer> think of the CD Size!
<yofel> if you use a gradient, then you'll need to throw ariya out of kdm
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> get it-s and sheytan to design something awesome then :)
<yofel> as it would be: gradient -> ariya -> fuzzy grey (ksplash) -> ariay
<yofel> *ariya
<yofel> that's horribly inconsistent
 * yofel doesn't get why ksplash doesn't use ariya
<Ezim> hi yofel :).
<yofel> hi Ezim
<shadeslayer> yofel: exams over? :D
<yofel> yup :D
<shadeslayer> Lets hash out some specs for the automation script tomorrow
<yofel> ok
 * shadeslayer goes off to sleep
<shadeslayer> nini
<shadeslayer> for real this time
<yofel> gn
<apachelogger> yofel: yeah, that is a bit curious
<apachelogger> ... the ksplash not using ariya
<apachelogger> also lp:~apachelogger/+junk/ksplash
<bulldog98> apachelogger: as far as I see it is supposed to use it
<apachelogger> maybe someone messed up then :P
<yofel> likely me as I did the wallpaper and splash stuff back then
<apachelogger> everything is possible
<apachelogger> I think I am stupid or something
 * apachelogger fails to find the theme in kde git
<yofel> hm, everything is properly installed
<yofel> apachelogger: git clone kde-workspace?
<yofel> hm, has no ariya though o.O
<apachelogger> that's what I am saying
<yofel> oh 
<yofel> wait
<yofel> apachelogger: for some reason it's in svn trunk/KDE/kde-base-artwork
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> right
<apachelogger> they forgot to take graphics into account when moving to git :P
<apachelogger> yofel: does it have ariya though?
<yofel> not particulary
<yofel> at least it's a different background
<yofel> hm, currently the splash is using ariya for me - I guess they switched that
 * yofel was using that minimalistic qml one for a while
 * apachelogger encodes video
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/screencasts/bootriya.ogv
<apachelogger> opionon!!@#
<apachelogger> now
<mikecb> I like it
 * yofel pummles kconfig
<yofel> lovely
<sheytan> apachelogger: i have a vision of  a clean screen, without gradiented background for plymouth
<sheytan> i had a mockup somwhere even
<sheytan> i will not do it today, have to do a baner for my work
<apachelogger> sheytan: also didn't you have a new ubiquity design?
<sheytan> but tomorrow is a good date i guess :)
<sheytan> apachelogger: not really
<apachelogger> sheytan: next week is ui freeze, if you get me something by then it is fine
<yofel> apachelogger: did you adjust the colors for the text splash too?
<apachelogger> yofel: yes, unless the update overwrote it
<sheytan> apachelogger: i should get it done till sunday :)
<apachelogger> perfect
<yofel> awesomeness then :D
 * apachelogger hugs sheytan
<apachelogger> yofel: the plymouth code of our splash is still shady :P
<apachelogger> really messy beast
<sheytan> apachelogger: i can't find that mock, but as I said. I will do it tomorrow :)
<apachelogger> okeydokey
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> sheytan: http://madsheytan.blogspot.com/2011/03/instalator-kubuntu-pokaz-slajdow-mockup.html
<sheytan> apachelogger: it's only for slideshow, not a ubiquity UI mockup :)_
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> also I am not sure how to implement that
<sheytan> but if you want to push this to next release would be grat :)
<apachelogger> we might just want to redo the installer partially in qml
<apachelogger> so that be better done for precise+1
<apachelogger> or at least the slideshow
<apachelogger> as that is a completely separate part anyway
<apachelogger> so potential for regression is minimal
<sheytan> technical side belongs to you 
<apachelogger> yeah
<sheytan> i know how to make the UI, you - the code :)
<apachelogger> but also from the design side that is not very useful :P
<apachelogger> i.e. what does the stage before the slideshow look like
<mikecb> anyone worried that that statement isn't technically correct?  codec installation still isn't perfect
<sheytan> as is now
<apachelogger> sheytan: then the mockup does not match, does it?
<apachelogger> http://www.linoob.com/wp-content/flagallery/kubuntu-installation/22-ubiquity-office.png
<apachelogger> where would the slideshow go?
<apachelogger> where it is now?
<sheytan> apachelogger: first you see the ubiquity installer as is now, you set all the stuff. In the end you type your user name, pass etc. Then you click "next" or something. After that, every thing disappears and you see the slideshow with a progres bar, information about kubuntu, the icons, etc
 * apachelogger fears then the carousel at the bottom would look a bit strange
<sheytan> i will not :)
<apachelogger> sheytan: but the progress bar is there beforehand :)
<apachelogger> installation also starts before the slideshow
<sheytan> that correct
<apachelogger> so exchanging the entire ui at this point seems a bit weird to me
<sheytan> stuff i made isin't to be putted into that small window (where the slideshow is now)
<apachelogger> perhaps with some snazzy animation or something
<apachelogger> sheytan: yeah, I understand
<sheytan> so trust me :D
<apachelogger> so we have x and we have y
<apachelogger> and I have no idea how to get from x to y without looking weird ^^
<apachelogger> oh, actually I have an idea
<apachelogger> but that involves rewriting the entire installer in QML :P
<apachelogger> also quite excessive animations
<apachelogger> ... the entire x ui (installer) falling apart, only the parts we need remain (progress bar) and move to a new position whilist the slideshow appears
<sheytan> can't you just get rid of that ubiquity window and go to full screen stuff instead?
<apachelogger> that is quite a lot of work TBH 
<apachelogger> sheytan: get rid?
<apachelogger> sheytan: ubiquity is full screen
<apachelogger> the fake window frame is there for design reasons
<sheytan> so the small window with all the information dissapears
<apachelogger> like on a website you usually do not want full width etc
<apachelogger> ... hard to read and theme 
<apachelogger> sheytan: well yes, but that looks crappy
<apachelogger> sheytan: 'simply disappearing' involves creating a new window or simply swapping the ui
<apachelogger> which will look like crap, I can tell you that much :)
<sheytan> you can put invisible margins, i mean witout any fake windows
<sheytan> well, so we left with rewriting everything in QML :D
<apachelogger> that is what I Am saying
<apachelogger> but even so we need some sane transition animation for that
 * apachelogger wonders how youbuntoo does it
<apachelogger> to the youtube
<sheytan> i need to think bout that, but tomorrow :)
<apachelogger> ubuntus ui is different to begin with
<apachelogger> more page-like ... i.e. you work your way through the installer left to right
<apachelogger> then you get a slideshow
<apachelogger> which can also be navigated left to right
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> sheytan: I think this is definitely +1 material, also since we'd need to redo most of the stuff in qml anyway I guess we might as well redo the UI concept as a whole
<apachelogger> man that will be a drag -.-
<sheytan> challange accepted ;d
<apachelogger> sheytan: meanwhile, perhaps you have a cool idea how to make the slideshow look less crappy http://www.linoob.com/wp-content/flagallery/kubuntu-installation/22-ubiquity-office.png
<apachelogger> perhaps some frame around it and some shadow or something
<apachelogger> again sunken-relief style, so it appears more integrated into the present fake-window
<sheytan> remove the background
<sheytan> please! :D
<sheytan> no borders no shadows :)
<sheytan> reflection to icons - ok
<sheytan> no "blue arrows"
<sheytan> use dots
<sheytan> in listing
<apachelogger> no background at all?
<mikecb> how about slightly more contrasting shades of blue?
<apachelogger> sheytan: we need some sort of background -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GraphicalInstall/Kubuntu?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=snapshot17.png
<apachelogger> otherwise it will look weird again
<apachelogger> mikecb: where?
<apachelogger> mikecb: font color?
<sheytan> apachelogger: sure, use tha same background as you just showed me here, aling it in the top too
<mikecb> the blues of the background, typewriter, icons, reflections, all very very close
<mikecb> make things pop a little if they had a little more range
<mikecb> just a thought
<apachelogger> mikecb: that typewriter is ugly anyway IMHO ^^
<apachelogger> colorwise
<apachelogger> sheytan: that might work
<mikecb> just a bit lol
<sheytan> apachelogger: it has to ;d
<apachelogger> not sure how trivial to do though
<apachelogger> as I said, the slideshow is a separate component
<apachelogger> oh well
<apachelogger> I'll digg into it
<apachelogger> sheytan: also I totally agree on getting rid of the arrows
<apachelogger> they look really silly
 * sheytan thinks he pointed that out already some time ago :)
<apachelogger> oh mind me
<apachelogger> I cannot actually write the code  I think ^^
<apachelogger> ubiquity is under canonical copyright assignment shit
<sheytan> lets fork it ;d
<apachelogger> yeah ^^
<mikecb> when in doubt
<debfx> apachelogger: canonical doesn't require copyright assignment anymore
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> cool
<apachelogger> I can code freely again
<apachelogger> <3
<JackyAlcine> Where do I go to help out with the KDE Games suite on IRC?
 * JackyAlcine wants to make a word search game.
<JackyAlcine> Where do I go to help out with the KDE Games suite on IRC?
<Ezim> debfx, what does that mean?
<apachelogger> JackyAlcine: #kde-games
<apachelogger> I guess
<JackyAlcine> I took a wild guess :)
<yofel> Ezim: see http://producingoss.com/en/copyright-assignment.html
<Ezim> yofel, will read later. thx again. 
 * sheytan goes to  charge his batteris for tomorrow.
<sheytan> night all :)
<Ezim> shadeslayer, http://paste.kde.org/424334/ take look. I will soon give you dep. for it. see if I understand it :).
<Ezim> kdelibs5-dev, libx11-dev, libkwinglesutils1, freeglut3-dev  correct?
<Ezim> :) any one else can look if I have write.
#kubuntu-devel 2012-02-18
<ScottK> apachelogger: They do still require a copyright license agreement.
<apachelogger> as long as it is not as crappy as their CA
<Ezim> apachelogger, you know if I am write? I have pastebin CMakeLists to know what should be in debian/control
<Mamarok> why is the search panel in Dolphin disabled?
<yofel> IIRC that had something to do with whether nepomuk and strigi are running
<Mamarok> well, those are running, it still is greyed out
<yofel> Mamarok: if I enable strigi here, restart dolphin and enable the search panel it's activated
<Mamarok> hm, maybe I should restart it, let's see...
<Mamarok> thaqt worked, thank you :)
<Mamarok> it was open since such a long time already I didn't think of that :)
<yofel> does someone know by chance how to add a timeout to launchpadlib scripts? If my connection drops while a script is running the script will hang forever until I kill it
<Peacce-> no way i can't login via gmail with telepathy.kde
<Peacce-> guess it' s this mission-control[5680]: segfault at 2c ip b718892c sp bfe49400 error 4 in
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<shadeslayer> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey shadeslayer 
<grmls> hi :)
<yofel> hi grmls
<grmls> hi yofel 
<Daskreech> hi BluesKaj 
<BluesKaj> hey Daskreech
<Daskreech> How 
<Daskreech> are you?
<yofel> how does one file a source removal request for the archive? (kdeaccessiblity and kdeutils as we got build failure bugs for them)
<debfx> yofel: bug #925423 :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 925423 in kdeutils (Ubuntu) "Please remove obsolete KDE 4.7 source packages" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/925423
<yofel> good :)
<debfx> (file a bug against the package, subscribe ~ubuntu-archive, wait a few months)
<yofel> heh
<Riddell> debfx: or ping me on a tuesday
<debfx> Riddell: why not just regularly process the removal queue? would save time for everyone
<Riddell> debfx: in good health I would regularly do all the archive admin tasks on a tuesday, now I work slower and kubuntu needs me so i need to spend less time on them and more on kubuntu
<Riddell> but I'll do a bit and especially if pinged
<Riddell> I didn't do any archive admin for a while for fear of making a mistake, mistakes can be costly with archive admin :)
<debfx> Riddell: yeah I understand. I didn't mean you specifically. none of the archive admins seem to process the queue even though package removal requests shouldn't be that time consuming.
<Riddell> everything is time consuming because launchpad is slow, it takes about 25 seconds to run each command so it's very despiriting to do archive admin stuff (I expect the web interface is similar)
<Riddell> so it's easy to get bored and do whatever tasks you are personally assigned to instead
<Riddell> moan to wgrant to make it faster :)
<Ezim> hi. can we for kubuntu 12.04 pick oxygen cold for colour?
<Riddell> no, talk to upstream
<Ezim> that way libreoffice and other gtk application on toolbar tips look so damn ugly
<Ezim> oxygen cold solves that problem easy
<Ezim> Riddell, okey. why can not we have oxygen cold? 
<Riddell> I don't know, I'm not an oxygen artist, ask them, we follow upstream
<Riddell> if there's a 1 config line bugfix that works we can do that, find the config option in this oxygen cold and it could well be useful
<Ezim> Riddell, my friend this is only for colour. to pick oxygen cold solves a problem.
<Riddell> that's a theme, find the single colour that needs changed and we'll do that
<Ezim> Riddell, :) I am not expert on that thing. but I know oxygen cold works better then oxygen with colour for gtk application.
<Ezim> Riddell, is this maybe the answer? #C0DAFF
<Riddell> sure, so that's a clue to a workaround for the bug, but it's too big a change to do so it needs narrowed down
<Ezim> oxygen cold uses this for toolbar tips (not sure about the english name)
<Riddell> that might be the config value needed, also needs the config name
<Riddell> and filename
<Riddell> which will be somewhere in ~/.kde/share/config/
<Ezim> Riddell, here you have it: http://imgur.com/fz8pQ
<Ezim> Riddell, ~/.kde/share/config/ <<--- cannot find anything of value
<Riddell> Ezim: it'll be in kdeglobals
<Ezim> Riddell, will take look. thx.
<Ezim> Riddell, here you have: http://paste.ubuntu.com/847547/
<Ezim> hope it can help
<Riddell> Ezim: I'm not in a position to do anything, I recommend you file a bug and e-mail the kubuntu-devel list to encourage someone to pick it up
<Ezim> Riddell, okey I will do that before 12.04 will release :).
<Riddell> Ezim: filing a bug takes no time, it's the easy and quick option to do before you forget
<Riddell> following up on it is what takes time
<Ezim> Riddell, should I file bug report to launchpad
<yofel> Ezim: yes, but I can't think of a right package right now - send a mail to kubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com
<Ezim> yofel, will do, but :) all our developer are here.
<Ezim> :P extra work
<yofel> except that mails to the ML aren't forgotten as fast as channel talks
<yofel> *talk
<Ezim> yofel, true.
<yofel> bbl
<Ezim> I will send.
<pvivek> i want to start contributing . i would be glad if someone can guide me to find beginner bug fixes
<shadeslayer_> pvivek: hi!
<shadeslayer_> pvivek: https://bugs.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-bugs 
<shadeslayer_> pvivek: we only want to track packaging bugs in launchpad
<shadeslayer_> any bugs in KDE itself are to be forwarded to bugs.kde.org
<pvivek> shadeslayer_ : thank you. will start finding
<shadeslayer_> pvivek: for eg bug 472744 is outdated
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 472744 in kdeadmin (Ubuntu) "systemsettings crashed with TypeError in show_IPP_Error()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/472744
<shadeslayer_> you could ask the reporter if he still faces the crash
<shadeslayer_> I think there are a couple of stock responses somewhere on the wiki as well
<shadeslayer_> aha
<shadeslayer_> pvivek: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Bugs/Responses
<shadeslayer_> get cracking :D
<pvivek> shadeslayer_ : thank you. okay :)
<shadeslayer_> pvivek: btw #kubuntu-bugs is rarely used, I'm fairly certain no one will mind discussing bugs here
<shadeslayer_> and most of the developers don't idle on #kubuntu-bugs anyway
<pvivek> shadeslyer_ : Sure. thanks for the info. I'll come and stay here from now on
<Daskreech> There is a Kubuntu-bugs ?
<shadeslayer_> yeah
<shadeslayer_> someone should probably make that channel forward here
<shadeslayer_> or at the very least update the topic
<Riddell> Tm_T: a guy called Snowhog is msging me asking if kubuntuforums can be added to the !forums for #kubuntu
<Riddell> Tm_T: I expect he'll contact you and hopefully it's easy for you to just do that
<Daskreech> Riddell: from #kubuntu ?
<Daskreech> he can do it himsel
<Daskreech> Assuming a him
<Riddell> Daskreech: neither he nor I know how so you'd need to tech him
<Riddell> he's in #kubuntu now if you think you can
<yofel> could someone explain to me why '-Wl,-Bsymbolic-functions' would break a kpart?!?
<yofel> the ktimetracker one
<yofel> ok, I think I got a somewhat answer from google...
<Ezim> hi ximion 
<BluesKaj> Hey folks ,  any progress on the pulseaudio problems ?
<BluesKaj> I think it's alsa that actually seems to have a problem
<Ezim> yofel, free?
<yofel> well, pretty much, yes
<Mamarok> was something changed in the MySQL configuration in Precise? I can't build Amarok anymore, although libmysqld-pic is installed I get a compile error telling -lmysqld-pic is not found
<Mamarok> also something is wrong with the address for paste.kde.org in the Pastebin-plasmawidget, it only says kde.org which doesn't work
<Mamarok> that should read paste.kde.org, no?
#kubuntu-devel 2012-02-19
<Riddell> Mamarok: paste issue: quite likely, upstream issue, bug upstream
<Riddell> Mamarok: amarok needed a change in oneiric for libmysqld-pic for multiarch
<Riddell> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/precise/amarok/precise/view/head:/debian/patches/kubuntu_mysql_pic_library_path.diff might help you
<Mamarok> Riddell: thanks a lot :)
<Riddell> multiarch is a pain but at least you can run amarok 32 bit on your 64 bit system!
<Mamarok> which file do I have to apply that to?
<Mamarok> the CMakeLists.txt in the source I guess?
<Riddell> the amarok sources yes, the diff headers tell you which file it will be applied to
<Mamarok> yep, just seen that, thank you :)
<Mamarok> I get a write error when I try to apply that patch: "No space left on device" but there is plenty of space left
<Mamarok> permissions are OK as well
<Mamarok> what am I doing wrong?
 * Ezim sleeping time. take care of all of you.
<apachelogger_> bug 902671 shows why python is bad
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 902671 in synaptiks (Ubuntu) ""Terminal=False" should be "Terminal=false"" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/902671
<Ezim> hi channel
<Ezim> yofel, free?
<yofel> Ezim: more or less, what's up?
<grmls> hi
<Riddell> jussi01: "aww"!
<apachelogger> sheytan: do we have graphics yet?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<shadeslayer_> hey hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi shadeslayer_ ..what's new today ?
<shadeslayer_> KGenericFactory and KPluginFactory :D
<BluesKaj> uhm ok :)
<shadeslayer_> hehe :P
<shadeslayer_> nothing much really
<shadeslayer_> ssup at your end?
<BluesKaj> I hope alsa gets fixed soon ...seems broken on setup...poor digital passthru, dropouts 3times per sec or so
<shadeslayer_> oh
<shadeslayer_> works just fine here
<BluesKaj> I purged pulse and ran my test staight thru alsa 
<shadeslayer_> ah
 * shadeslayer_ ponders if someone packaged new KDevelop
<shadeslayer_> nope
 * shadeslayer_ adds it to TODO
<BluesKaj> the sound is ok with pulse ,but no digitall pass theu of DD or DTS , which is important since this pc is our media server
<BluesKaj> passthru
<BluesKaj> anyway I'll try to have some patience since this  release is still in the "testing phase" here.
<shadeslayer_> :D
<BluesKaj> ahh , a new kernel version just came down the pipe, 3.2.0-17-generic
<shadeslayer_> yeah
<shadeslayer_> more power saving they say
<BluesKaj> bbl
<apachelogger> sheytan: ping ping ping
<sheytan> apachelogger: i just came home. Had important stuff to take care about, sorry
<sheytan> i don't have anything by now
<apachelogger> k, I am going to get drunk then :P
<sheytan> i wish i could go too
<sheytan> but i go to work tomorrow
<apachelogger> since tomorrow is monday that is one more reason to get drunk :S
<sheytan> i can't afford that with my work ;/
<apachelogger> awww :(
#kubuntu-devel 2013-02-11
<smartboyhw> Hey guys
<wgrant> yofel: I see you run a kubuntu-dev-tools launchpadlib script that still uses Archive.syncSource. Any chance you could migrate it to the newer, less deprecated, more reliable Archive.copyPackage API instead?
<yofel_> wgrant: Hm. What's the problem with syncSource? I would prefer to have the scripted copy happen synchronously. copyPackage is async. But I can change it if it causes problems.
<wgrant> yofel: syncSource is prone to timeouts because it's synchronous, so it's deprecated and there's only a couple of users left.
<wgrant> You could poll getPublishedSources every so often to see if the copy is complete, I guess.
<yofel> well, I only copy one package at a time so I never had it time out. But in most cases an async copy would be fine, so I'll make that the default and add an option to opt-in to syncPackage
<wgrant> Thanks
<Riddell> morning
<jussi> Morning all
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1117912] empty window spawns from notification bar @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1117912 (by ill)
<apachelogger> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<apachelogger> ScottK: that is rather annoying documentation
<apachelogger> Requesting a Backport\nBackports must be approved by the Ubuntu Backporters team, but anybody can request a backport[...]
<Riddell> it is all a bit beurocratic
<apachelogger> there I thought requesting a backport would actually tell me that, but first I have to read through a pointless para about how it needs to be approved ... and I do know backports need to be approved and tested and stuff -.-
<Riddell> apachelogger: you could just quietly do it anyway and risk the wrath of scottk and corey burger
<apachelogger> Riddell: I'll just run the requestbackport script and hope it's enough :P
<apachelogger> and it failed me already
<Riddell> what are you backporting?
<apachelogger> mangonel
<Riddell> apachelogger: that thing any good?
<Riddell> what's it got that krunner doesn't?
<Riddell> not an insuitive user interface it seems
<Riddell> how do I launch it?
<apachelogger> ctrl-alt-space
<apachelogger> and the advantage over krunner is that krunner tends to be so slow that I enter one app and it opens another becuase it's not done searching or something by the time I hit enter
<apachelogger> also generally nicer :)
 * apachelogger liked katapult
<Riddell> mm yes that is faster
<Riddell> but does it give you recommendations from amazon?
<jussi> hahah
<Riddell> cos I think that could be really useful when trying to open dolphin
<Riddell> agateau: did that new homerun ever get a release?
<apachelogger> oh so many bugs to triage :(
 * apachelogger cries
<apachelogger> oh, actually I should update our pvlc first
<apachelogger> meh
<Riddell> ScottK: what's your view on lts updating?
<Riddell> yofel, ScottK: they made it sound scary enough I'm wanting to go with old stack for 12.04.2
<Riddell> new images coming with the old linux
<yofel> read the discussion, +1 on staying on the old stack
<smartboyhw> Hello Riddell and yofel 
<yofel> hey
<Riddell> awooga, 4.10 got in raring
<smartboyhw> Riddell, good news
<Riddell> and Qt 5 seems to be in too
<Riddell> or maybe only a couple parts of it
<ovidiu-florin> on qt-project.org Qt5.0.1 is out allready
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: we know, that's why we want it in ubunut
<Riddell> without the typo
<ovidiu-florin> ;)
<yofel> qtchooser got in, now the way is clear for qt5
<apachelogger>     QTimer.singleShot(10, fetcher.run)
<apachelogger> wth
<shadeslayer> heh
<apachelogger> let's put random numbers in our code without explanation
<yofel> btw. gst plugin installer fail in #kubuntu
<Riddell> already 1 patch in qt 5 base (for maliit)
<yofel> apachelogger: but even you should know that sleep() is the solution for almost everything!
<apachelogger> Riddell: :(
<Riddell> won't be long before it ends up like qt 4
<apachelogger> yofel: it's not a sleep :P
<apachelogger> also the line makes sense
<apachelogger> the 10 does not
<apachelogger> Riddell: need to establish a policy ;)
<apachelogger> also we still need a patch revu
<yofel> apachelogger: the method docs tell me it's "sleep + call"
<smartboyhw> :P
<apachelogger> yofel: no?
<apachelogger> it is a delayed signal emission
 * smartboyhw is getting nervous for Wednesday
<apachelogger> eventloop based, not thread based
<apachelogger> well, technically also thread based, naturally
<apachelogger> but you can have many qtimers in a single thread as this is not blocking as it is not using sleep()
<apachelogger> you can even have many qtimers in one eventloop (what with it being a loop... ;))
<yofel> ah ok, yeah, true in that regard
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<apachelogger> I like how imported bug comments have no subject title other than the bug no
<apachelogger> very shitty
<apachelogger> BluesKaj: hey
<BluesKaj> hi apachelogger
<smartboyhw> Hello apachelogger (and no foul languages) and BluesKaj 
<BluesKaj> ktorrent was eating 90% of my 3G memory , without any leeching or seeding , so i removed it in favour of qbittorrent
<BluesKaj> hi smartboyhw
<smartboyhw> BluesKaj, oh?
<BluesKaj> too lazy to track down the memory hog
<smartboyhw> Grrr
<BluesKaj> yeah, smartboyhw it happened overnight somehow
<BluesKaj> I prefer qbittorrent's accessibility , options and look anyway
<yofel> WTF is up with upgrades removing kubuntu-desktop and instead pulling active stuff in
<yofel> bug 1121142 is yet another case of that
<ubottu> bug 1121142 in Kubuntu PPA "Kubuntu update of 2013-Feb-09: KDE desktop does not start anymore/black screen/startkde deleted by update" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1121142
<yofel> (that's 12.04 upgrading KDE 4.9.5 -> 4.10.0)
<Riddell> was that the kmahjongg issue?
<Riddell> the moved file without the conficts/breaks would have caused upgrades to fail
<yofel> Riddell: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/130970860/history.log
<yofel> that's apt's pre-upgrade dep resolver decision
<yofel> and kmahjongg isn't even in the term.log, so that's not it
<yofel> it's just apt's dependency resolver doing something stupid
<Riddell> ug, nasty
<yofel> Except that this is probably the 10th case that reached my eyes. And I can't reproduce it
<Riddell> is it a   apt-get upgrade  instead of  apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<yofel> upgrade would never remove/install something
<apachelogger> Riddell: upgrades do not remove software
<yofel> there is no apt command in the history
<agateau> Riddell: latest homerun release is 0.1.1. Do you need a new one?
<yofel> so I guess that was muon-upgrader
<apachelogger> personally I think something in the dep chain is bugged
<yofel> apachelogger: my guess too, but it would be some non-default package that acts as poison
<apachelogger> yofel: does that happen on quantal too?
<yofel> can't remember offhand
<yofel> would need to search my logs
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> thing is
<yofel> if it's just precise that would be apt/dpkg being really buggy there
<yofel> which it is
<apachelogger> iff active was already installed
<Riddell> agateau: ok I thought there was a bug fix or update or something, maybe I imaginged it
<apachelogger> that could be the problem
<yofel> hm
<agateau> Riddell: I have a few fixes waiting in the homerun/0.1 branch. When is Raring feature freeze?
<apachelogger> yofel: no dpkg.log?
<Riddell> apachelogger: March 7th
<Riddell> no
<Riddell> agateau: March 7th
<yofel> apachelogger: I didn't ask for it, what does it give us that the other 2 don't ?
<agateau> Riddell: ok thanks
<apachelogger> yofel: dunno
<apachelogger> it's not attached so I can't say what it would give us :P
<yofel> well, it has more info on dpkg's status sequencing, which I wasn't really interested in
<apachelogger> so there were no active pieces installed
<apachelogger> taht is funny
 * apachelogger misplaced his precise vm again
<apachelogger> yofel: it makes no sense
<smartboyhw> Wondering: Anyone want to do Bug 1103383?
<ubottu> bug 1103383 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging] cantata" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1103383
<yofel> well, duh
<yofel> +1, but that doesn't help
<apachelogger> no I mean
<Riddell> smartboyhw: it's done just needs the copyright file fixed, want to take it on?
<apachelogger> it makes no fucking sense: P
<smartboyhw> Riddell, oh OK. What happened to the copyright file?
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, no foul languages please:P
<apachelogger> only plasma-active and kubuntu-active have rdeps on the newly installed packages
<Riddell> smartboyhw: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-archive/2013-February/045990.html
<Riddell> smartboyhw: dget http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/cantata_0.9.2-0ubuntu1.dsc
<smartboyhw> Riddell, it seems to be only GPL based (at least most of the files)
<smartboyhw> Hmm I got places where they are LGPS
<smartboyhw> *LGPL
<Riddell> smartboyhw: with some LGPL, the copyright file needs tidied up
<Riddell> it shouldn't say "Files: *" for both LGPL and GPL
<smartboyhw> Riddell, the whole qtsingleapplications directory is LGPL
<smartboyhw> Riddell, finished the copyright file. How to give it to you?
<Riddell> smartboyhw: e-mail, web server, telepathy tubes, dns txt entries?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, email
<smartboyhw> Riddell, what's your email?
<smartboyhw> :P
<Riddell> smartboyhw: jriddell@ubuntu. com
<smartboyhw> OK
<smartboyhw> Riddell, done
<Riddell> smartboyhw: Copyright: 2013 Ben Vassie <ben@unknown>
<smartboyhw> Riddell, er?
<Riddell> smartboyhw: find out the unknown :)
<smartboyhw> Damn:P
<apachelogger> yofel: it makes no sense!!!!!
<apachelogger> http://paste.kde.org/669134/
<apachelogger> there is not one highlevel package involved
<apachelogger> startactive-ksplash-theme
<ScottK> apachelogger: The backports stuff is a wiki.  Feel free to make it less annoying.
<apachelogger> has only plasma-active as rdep!
<apachelogger> it does not provide anything
<apachelogger> it does nothing, absolutely nothing
<ScottK> Riddell: I haven't been following it, so no opinion.
<Riddell> ScottK: seems we missed the bus there, it was never scheduled to stop with us anyway
<ScottK> OK.
<apachelogger> yofel: truth be told the only viable theory is that at least for that particular bug the dude installed kubuntu/plasma-active incompletely because deps were unresolvable then with 4.10 they become resolvable because we dropped some conflict/replace and his system broken int he way it should have broken to begin with
<yofel> hum
<yofel> well, that's why I asked for the old logs
<smartboyhw> Riddell, 1. Can't find this guy's name on the cantata source and 2. This guy has no public address on Launchpad...
<Riddell> smartboyhw: try debian/changelog
<smartboyhw> Riddell, vassie@ntlworld.com
<smartboyhw> Riddell, do I have to resend the file again?
<Riddell> smartboyhw: "Delete these two lines"
<Riddell> smartboyhw: yeah please
<smartboyhw> Riddell, OK
<Riddell> ooh
<Riddell> !testers | 12.04.2
<ubottu> 12.04.2: Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, smartboyhw, Quintasan, lordievader for information.
<smartboyhw> Riddell, what do you mean by "Delete these two lines"?
<Riddell> smartboyhw: I don't know it says it in the copyright file
<smartboyhw> Riddell, ah got it
<Riddell> maybe they want you to dance the fandango?  I'm not sure
<Riddell> </nasty sarcasm> :)
<BluesKaj> Riddell, sorry, but I'm not running a 12.04 install
<Riddell> BluesKaj: now's the perfect opporunity to do so
<Riddell> can also be a virtual machine
<smartboyhw> Riddell, zsyncing the image
<Riddell> smartboyhw: thanks :)
<BluesKaj> Riddell, think I'll pass on this one 
<Riddell> smartboyhw: cantata uploaded!
<Riddell> smartboyhw: you should tell phoenix if you see him around, he had that on his todo list
<smartboyhw> BTW if anyone who wants  to learn ISO testing, come to #ubuntu-classroom on 13th 13:00 UTC I will be holding the session:)
<smartboyhw> Riddell, OK:)
<smartboyhw> *the session about ISO tests:P
<Riddell> smartboyhw: oh cool, maybe put that out on kubuntu-devel mailing list since it's a good week to get more testers
<smartboyhw> Riddell, good one:P Er..... let me copy the one to Ubuntu Studio and edit the certain contents....
<Riddell> s/Ubuntu Studio/Kubuntu/ :)
<kubotu> Riddell: You did something wrong... Try s/you/me/ or tell me "help sed"
<Riddell> oh wheesht kubotu 
<Riddell> apachelogger: I'm not thinking that's a useful feature
<smartboyhw> Riddell, yep. Copy the Ubuntu Studio mail and change it tothecontentsofKubuntu
<smartboyhw> LOL
<apachelogger> Riddell: who?
<apachelogger> ah
<Riddell> apachelogger: are you the kubotu dude?
<apachelogger> simply leave out the final slash? :P
<smartboyhw> Riddell, I think of this: You probably first issue a mail to call people for testing
<smartboyhw> Then I will list the sessions to follow up
<Riddell> smartboyhw: did that on friday didn't I?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, ah LOL
<smartboyhw> Riddell, OK I will be sending the email now
<Riddell> yeah [kubuntu-devel] calling all testers
<lordievader> Going to update my 12.04.2 amd64 image and will run a test :)
<lordievader> This one got the 12.10 kernel?
<yofel> ok, kubuntu-ppa/backports now has a 16GiB limit \o/
<yofel> lordievader: no
<yofel> lordievader: too late for too many changes that would require
<lordievader> Ah I see, ok.
<smartboyhw> yofel, \o/
<smartboyhw> The VM is slowing down my computer (A LOT)
<smartboyhw> Riddell, email sent
<smartboyhw> Riddell, I need a bug report. I just can't seem to select the option for"Require my password to log in" and "Encrypt my home folder" at the same time"
<smartboyhw> How to call terminal when in installation guys?
<yofel> ctrl+alt+f1 or start ubiquity from the live session
<smartboyhw> yofel, is it possible in VM?
<yofel> should be, what kind of?
<smartboyhw> It seems to bring me into a console login (virtualbox) in my host machine
<smartboyhw> keyboard integration has problems:P
<yofel> host_key+f1 seems to be it 
<smartboyhw> yofel, got it
<yofel> oh yay, kdetoys now moved to git too
<smartboyhw> yofel, good
<smartboyhw> Finished testing the amd64 image
<smartboyhw> Bug 1122107 found
<ubottu> bug 1122107 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "I can't select "Require my password to log in" and "Encrypt my home folder" at the same time" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1122107
<lordievader> smartboyhw: Have you tried the live environment of the amd64 image?
<smartboyhw> lordievader, not yet. Just main installation, and that already gave the bug
<smartboyhw> I will now
<smartboyhw> Oh god;P
<ovidiu-florin> yeeey, I got the notifications for the new ISO build :D I'll do some more testing as soon as I have some time :D
<lordievader> smartboyhw: I'm not sure if something is wrong with my usb-key, but it takes ages to load the live-environment.
<smartboyhw> lordievader, I am going to try with Vm
<smartboyhw> lordievader, no It loaded quite fastl
<smartboyhw> s/fastl/fastly
<lordievader> smartboyhw: Hmm, time to test the usb-key...
<lordievader> Thanks :)
<lordievader> Hmm, the average write rate is rather low, around 3MB/s, that is the problem I guess.
<ramiro_> Hi, im new here. I'm a kubuntu user from Argetina
<Riddell> hola ramiro_!
<ramiro_> hola! no sabia que se hablaba espa;ol
<ramiro_> :) me pone contento
<Riddell> ¿qui tal?
<ramiro_> todo bien, la verdad! 
<Riddell> muchos bienos
<Riddell> that about covers all my spanish I'm afraid
<ramiro_> jaajajaajaa ok, then i sould speak english 
<Riddell> ramiro_: want to help out making kubuntu?
<ramiro_> i'm not so good at it
<ramiro_> yes
<ramiro_> that was what i was goint to tell you
<Riddell> ramiro_: we need test installs of 12.04.2 if you want to dive straight in http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/254/builds
<ramiro_> it could be great!
<Riddell> i386 is looking a bit sparse http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/254/builds/37410/testcases
<Riddell> can be installed on real hardware or virtual machine
<ramiro_> ok, i'm downloading it
<Riddell> great thanks
<ramiro_> who makes the apps ?
<ramiro_> i mean, i have an idea i would like to tell you about
<ramiro_> (i'm really sorry if my english isn't great)
<Riddell> ramiro_: most of our applications come from KDE, a separate but related project that makes end-user programmes
<Riddell> your English is muchos bien
<Riddell> what's your idea?
<ramiro_> give me a minute (on the phone.... sorry) really important call
<lordievader> I'll get a new usb-key tomorrow and test somemore 12.04.2 images :)
<Riddell> great thanks lordievader 
<ramiro_> can i tell you now ?
<Riddell> ramiro_: sure
<ramiro_> as a university student it happens to me that i have a lot of papers o book in pdf. So it would be a great deal if there was a indexer for those pdf files
<ramiro_> i'm at Universidad Nacional del Litoral, i'm studing computer engineer
<ramiro_> so, my idea is yo develop a system that would do that for me. Labelling all my files and give me a quick search and look at them
<Riddell> ramiro_: yeah that'll be "upstream" from kubuntu
<Riddell> projects like KDE who code the software are called upstream
<Riddell> and we compile it and try to ensure it all works and put it on a CD
<Riddell> ramiro_: within KDE there's nepomuk which does indexing of most everything including PDF files
<Riddell> so it wouldn't be hard to make a GUI which uses Nepomuk to index PDF files and show them to the user
<Riddell> you could argue that Dolphin already does that
<Riddell> and if you need a dissertation topic I can assure you that coding for KDE is a guaranteed A
<ramiro_> what do you mean by "dissertation topic"?
<ramiro_> (i'm writing my idea better for you)
<ramiro_> yes, but as far as i know ... there is no app that gives me what i really need. Let me tell you an example: I have a folder where i put, and label, all my pdf files. I have some pdf that a haven't checked yet, so what i need is something that could store some data about them which makes my life easier when it cames to select just a few of them that have the information that i need at any moment. Let's suppose i want to lear python, so i have a lot 
<ramiro_> of pdf tagged, and i run a search for those who have the "python" tag, and can be a much more explicit search
<ramiro_> as "python + unix" or whatever
<Riddell> ramiro_: you can add tags to files in dolphin
<Riddell> ramiro_: a dissertation is the project you do in your final year at university, I did mine on a KDE programme (Umbrello) and won an award for best in the country.  I'm surprised more university students don't do that.
<ramiro_> oh, no i'm not on that right now... i just wanna help people :)
<ramiro_> but , now that you tell me that ... it will be a good idea for me
<ramiro_> thanks
<ramiro_> i'm working on what i telling you ... can just give it to you, as a tester, when i have something define ? or isn't it possible ?
<Riddell> ramiro_: sorry I don't understand
<ramiro_> ok, i'm working on this program. I don't have a "version" yet ... can i just let people test it once i have it working?
<Riddell> ramiro_: are we talking about CD testing or your PDF indexing programme?
<ramiro_> th PDF
<ramiro_> oh, did we move on ? i didn't know that, sorry
<Riddell> ramiro_: you can ask here but you'll probably have better luck in KDE which is where most of our programmes are written
<Riddell> #kde-devel is their IRC channel
<Riddell> you could also ask vHanda about what nepomuk can do to help
<ramiro_> thank you, i really appreciate that!
<Riddell> agateau_: git master are you around?
<afiestas> uds sponsorship pages are broken :33
<Riddell> um, is it open?
<Riddell> Oakland, 6th May – 9th May 2013
<Riddell> golly
<afiestas> Riddell: http://www.jonobacon.org/2012/01/27/ubuntu-developer-summit-sponsorship-now-open-3/
<Riddell> gosh I'm behind
<Riddell> why is uds.ubuntu.com full of spam?  "DirecTV Charge You To Fix Their Service Issues" "6 Ways To Save Money This Summer"
<Riddell> oh no that's not uds.ubuntu.com I'm looking at, that's jono's blog
 * xnox ponders why kubuntu ubiquity bugs are CC'ed to me =)
 * xnox has never booted kubuntu ubiquity
<genii-around> Hehe
<Riddell> because you're into ubiquity and it's all the same codebase?
<xnox> Sure. But the bug in question is quoted to "work in ubuntu installer but not kubuntu one" =) so it's clearly the K and Q part of the codebase :P
<Riddell> sucks to be you :)
 * xnox wants to violate ubuntu code of conduct in reply to Riddell 
<JontheEchidna> :P
<phoenix_firebrd> herwig++ ftbfs. build log -> http://paste.kde.org/669224/
<phoenix_firebrd> ^thats a partial build log
<phoenix_firebrd> this is the line "O2AlphaS.cc:79:22: error: 'quarkMasses' was not declared in this scope"
<yofel> fix the code
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: here is the control file http://paste.kde.org/669230/
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: something wrong with the code?
<yofel> well, it doesn't compile
<yofel> so start looking for where quarkMasses is supposed to be defined
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: i feel some package is missin g
<yofel> or where it's supposed to come from
<yofel> if a package would be missing you would probably get a missing header file error
<yofel> though configure should tell you that usually
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: the code contains quarkMasses.empty() fn and from googling it yiels to 0 results
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: its a particle physics app and i like it 
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: should i send a message to the original maintainer ?
<yofel> that or upstream
<yofel> you can rule out packaging issues if you just do a local testbuild
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: what do you mean by rule out?
<yofel> well, make sure it's not a packaging issue
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: you mean ignore the package if it doesnt build?
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: so if its not a packaging issue and its a upstream issue, am i obligated to file a bug?
<yofel> well, it's in upstream's interest that their software is shipped, so most upstreams are usually happy to cooperate if you have problems with building the software
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: thats nice
<yofel> if you maintain something you probably want to know where to find the developers
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: thats right, i  thought of this when you were doing that, can you get me familiar with those developers?
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: just what to know who is for what app
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: with those I know sure, as for herwig: neither do I know what it is, what it does nor who develops it
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: i guess its a MOTO thing then?
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: the archive package has an AUTHORS file, that should be good enough for a start
<yofel> herwig++ is a MOTU thing in any case
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: :) ok
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: looking at it, I'm not even sure if it should be updated in ubuntu - unless you have a reason for it
<yofel> so far it's just synced from debian
<yofel> maybe instead ask the debian maintainer to update it in debian and sync the package again
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: you mean that just for "herwig++" or for all the packages that are all out of sync?
<yofel> herwig++ has no "ubuntuX" version, meaning ubuntu has nothing to do with the current package
<yofel> in that case you should ask yourself if it's worth to let the package get out of sync with debian
<yofel> as in that case you'll have to manually sync/merge it later
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: Since i am not experienced, i am thing like " all the package should be in sync with debian"
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: *thinking
<yofel> well, they should be as close as possible. If syncing is possible that should be done
<yofel> anyway
 * yofel -> dinner
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: enjoy the dinner 
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: good night , see you later
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: another thing you could do is ask the debian maintainer if you can help with the updating, the might not mind reviewing your package and getting it into debian
<yofel> that way both debian and ubuntu users would profit from your work
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: its funny , i am already in debian-devel and told about you
<yofel> ah, I doubt many people know me there :P
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: no, you are famous
<yofel> o.O
<yofel> when did that happen
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: it seems that that version of herwig is not yet in debian
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel:  i am heading to ubuntu-science
<yofel> they have what we have (or actually the other way around)
<yofel> tip: this is useful:
<yofel>  $ rmadison -u debian herwig++
<yofel>  herwig++ | 2.6.0-1 | sid | source, amd64, armel, armhf, i386, kfreebsd-amd64, kfreebsd-i386, powerpc, sparc
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: pm?
<yofel> sure
<jussi> Evening all
<phoenix_firebrd> jussi: good evening
<jussi> heya phoenix_firebrd
<yofel> vHanda: finally uploaded your nepomuk-core revert commit to the archive and backports now. (Just in case people still complain about it being broken)
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: i thought of this when i saw vHanda's blog, how can you revert a patch?
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: prepare a new patch?
<yofel> if you have rev1 and rev2, you make a diff between rev2 and rev1 (reverse diff) as a new patch and apply that to the package
<yofel> in this case it was just a cherry-pick of commit b651f9231ac30072418bb06d602951f0f05da22c which already reverts 2f33141aa6716550e38b11ec9a0b000dd74eea79.
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: ok
<yofel> git actually makes your life easier there, as it has a 'git revert <commit>' command
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: ya i know, but was wondering how can we get that after branching
<yofel> oh, here's what I did
<yofel> in nepomuk-core
<yofel> git checkout KDE/4.10
<yofel> git format-patch HEAD^
<yofel> creates 0001-Revert-BasicIndexingQueue-Use-stacks-instead-of-queu.patch which I would import to the package
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: haven't used format-patch yet
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: it essentially throws out all commits between 2 revs as files, 1 file for each commit
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: this is nice
<yofel> if you only give 1 rev it'll take the current HEAD as the second
<yofel> where HEAD^ is HEAD - 1, HEAD^^ -2 etc.
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: so we can use this method to refresh patches?
<yofel> that has nothing to do with refreshing patches. (at least not unless we put everything into git)
<yofel> I guess you could do something similiar with bzr and UDD, but smartboyhw seems to be the UDD expert here
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: i remember you prepared a patch similar way for a package?
<yofel> could be, it depends on the situation really
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: you know for some very outdated versions like form 1.0.2 to 1.5
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: *from
<yofel> in that case I would first check what patches can be thrown away, then check what still applies and fix the rest by hand
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: ok
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: to complete syncing before feature freeze i have to build 12 packages a day
<yofel> which might require digging through the upstream VCS to find out why something was done, talking to upstream about it or even finding the person that originally wrote the patch to find out what it's supposed to do
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: Is someone else is also working for this?
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: that would be interesting
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: the respective teams as shown in the maintainer field.
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: you must be very experienced and know a lot of guys
<yofel> well, that comes with the time. I've started out as alpha tester somewhere in 2008, the was in the bugsquad since 2009 and went more into development around mid 2010
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: soon me too
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: can you check if #ubuntu-science is empty?
<yofel> not anymore
<yofel> :P
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: :)
<yofel> but yeah, it is
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: thats bad
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: i will try the mailing list
<yofel> maybe they moved somewhere else (like the qa team that likes moving around)
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: I will check that out
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: one small help
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: Can you just take a look at the new debian/copyright for ktp-desktop-applets , not to verify, just a overall correctness ?
<yofel> where do I find it?
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: pasting it
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: http://paste.kde.org/669272/
<yofel> looks fine as long as the actual information is correct
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: nice
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: i am working with tomahawk's and cantata's, this will clear my doubts
<yofel> hm, wrt cantata, who's actually working on that?
<Riddell> yofel: it's done, it's in new
<Riddell> smartboy did it
<phoenix_firebrd> Riddell: hi
<phoenix_firebrd> Riddell: finished?
<phoenix_firebrd> Riddell: he's back from holidays?
<Riddell> phoenix_firebrd: no vassie is still away but smartboyhw did it earlier today
<yofel> Riddell: does it close bug 1103383?
<ubottu> bug 1103383 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging] cantata" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1103383
<yofel> (that being assigned to nobody would be process fail actually)
<Riddell> yofel: yes I think so
<yofel> good then
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: why its good?
<phoenix_firebrd> Riddell: but didn't you assign the work to me?
<Riddell> phoenix_firebrd: well he jumped in there first
<phoenix_firebrd> Riddell: ok, i will coordinate properly with smartboyhw in the future
<yofel> hm, new upgrade tests right when I was looking for work, perfect
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: we have roughly 2 ways to do that currently. At least put a note on the team pad, or use a packaging bug like that one ^ and assign it to you
<yofel> hm. I think I should try to fix that stupid script first before doing testing after all -.-
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: thats a good idea, filing a bug
<ScottK> The pad is more likely to be noticed by someone relevant.
<phoenix_firebrd> ScottK: ok
<yofel> I guess nobody opens my poor launchpad links tha I put at the top there :(
<yofel> *that
<ScottK> Less often than I look at the pad.
<yofel> true
<phoenix_firebrd> Riddell: here is the corrected ktp-desktop-applets debian/copyright http://paste.kde.org/669272/
<ScottK> Battery at 9%.  Better go find the power brick.
<murthy> yofel: hi
<yofel> hey :)
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: going to bed, good night 
<yofel> gn8
<phoenix_firebrd> good night everyone
<Riddell> hi murthy 
<murthy> Riddell: hi, its me phoenix_firebrd
<Riddell> ah hah
<murthy> Riddell: good night
<BluesKaj> too many nicks 
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: hi
<BluesKaj> heyt phoenix_firebrd 
<BluesKaj> err hey
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: i am logged into a private irc server so i have to have a second nick
<Riddell> agateau!
#kubuntu-devel 2013-02-12
<ryanakca> Could someone with sufficient powers please schedule frescobaldi to be rebuilt? See https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/frescobaldi/+bug/1103746
<ubottu> Error: ubuntu bug 1103746 not found
<yofel> looks like python-poppler-qt4 needs a rebuild there. Needs MOTU permissions though
<ryanakca> Sorry, my bad, python-poppler-qt4, yes :)
<BarkingFish> that's weird.  I click that link and get told the page isn't found.
<yofel> BarkingFish: insufissient permissions ;)
<yofel> er
<BarkingFish> shouldn't it tell me that then, instead of 404ing me? :(
<yofel> too tired to type insufficent -.-
<ryanakca> See https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-poppler-qt4/+bug/1103746
<ubottu> Error: ubuntu bug 1103746 not found
<yofel> BarkingFish: the 404 instead of 403 is a "security feature"
<BarkingFish> even ubottu can't see it :)
<yofel> if you're not allowed to see it you're not allowed to know that it exists either
<BarkingFish> I ain't allowed to see area 51! I know it's there though :P
<yofel> you can see it now
<yofel> nothing private on that bug anyway
<yofel> bug 1103746
<ubottu> bug 1103746 in frescobaldi (Ubuntu) "frescobaldi crashed with RuntimeError in /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/frescobaldi_app/musicview/documents.py: the sip module implements API v9.0 to v9.1 but the popplerqt4 module requires API v8.1" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1103746
<yofel> that this didn't get noticed is a packaging issue though. As it should eventually depend on sip-api-8.1
<yofel> sip is a general source of pain -.-
<ryanakca> yofel: I'll fix it on the Debian side whenever I make another upload
<ryanakca> I didn't know of the existence of sip-api-XXX until recently :)
<yofel> I *think* it needs ${sip:Depends} and run dh_sip in rules
<yofel> ScottK knows more
<BarkingFish> Oh well that was fun :) I just went to file a bug with ubuntu-bug, concerning kde-workspace in raring, and lo, the thing I'm using to report the crash in kde-workspace, has crashed...
<BarkingFish> I smell irony :P
<yofel> *sigh*, apport-kde crashing isn't really unusual
<yofel> nobody bothers debugging it after all
<BarkingFish> if nobody is looking after it, i'm inclined to suggest sending it the same way as I proposed kino to go :)
<BarkingFish> a python error too :o  python3: ../../src/xcb_io.c:528: _XAllocID: Assertion `ret != inval_id' failed.
<yofel> BarkingFish: in any case, workaround is to use apport-cli
<yofel> tha works prefectly fine (well, it should)
<BarkingFish> excellent, thanks :)
<BarkingFish> excellent, that got filed. Thanks for the help yofel :)   
<BarkingFish> Bug #1122581
<ubottu> Error: Could not gather data from Launchpad for bug #1122581 (https://launchpad.net/bugs/1122581). The error has been logged
<BarkingFish> 0.0
<yofel> BarkingFish: hm, what happens on 4.10?
<yofel> + we need some kind of backtrace
<BarkingFish> yofel, i've not tried it yet, because of this lockout bug still hanging around unattended 
<BarkingFish> i wouldn't know how to get a backtrace from it to be honest.  Since kwin/kde-workspace is already running when i login, how would i obtain one?
<yofel> doesn't drkonqi pop up when it crashed o.O?
<BarkingFish> no
<yofel> ...
<BarkingFish> it's literally down, gone, straight back up and running
<BarkingFish> could I do something like maybe attach gdb to the process?
<genii-around> Actually I had this 2-3 times
<yofel> anyway, it's 2AM and I should be sleeping since a while ago
<yofel> good night
<BarkingFish> good night :)
<BarkingFish> you've seen it too, genii-around?  are you on raring, by any chance?
<genii-around> BarkingFish: Yes, 13.04 + 4.10
<genii-around> I just figured it was hiccups
<BarkingFish> nah, i've got this on 4.9.98, and i don't want to move to 4.10 yet
<BarkingFish> are you able to get into kde and login ok without plasma locking you out>
<BarkingFish> ?
<genii-around> BarkingFish: Yup. Just that sometimes immediately on desktop coming up, plasma crashes then restarts itself
<genii-around> Intermittent though, seems pretty random. I'm always coming up to the same manually saved session.
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1122581] kwin crashes when attempting to change color scheme, theme, icons from systemsettings @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1122581 (by Thorsteinn A. Malmjursson)
<smartboyhw> Good afternoon (12:04 PM here) guys
<ScottK> ryanakca: yofel_ is correct.  Look at python-qt4 for an example.
<smartboyhw> Gee now we would be the only ones who are having an Alpha 2
<smartboyhw> INTERESTING
<smartboyhw> Riddell, I thought cantata is uploaded but this: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cantata
<sick_rimmit> Good moning all.
<sick_rimmit>  /join #gtk
<sick_rimmit> Doh! 
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: stuck in new ?
<shadeslayer> anyone doing plasmate?
<soee> what is plasmate ?
<shadeslayer> I have time now that I've filled out paperwork stuff
<shadeslayer> http://terietor.gr/2013/02/08/plasmate-1-0-beta1-is-out/
<shadeslayer> notes.kde.org says no one
 * shadeslayer takes it uo
<shadeslayer> up even
<Riddell> shadeslayer: go for it
<shadeslayer> awesome
<Mirv> Riddell: hi. thanks for help offer on the debian/copyright:s.. I'm only finding now the right combination of tools and greps that don't miss anything. lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/qtdeclarative-opensource-src is now updated with everything I found today
<Mirv> and at least for smaller modules it's going ok. qtwebkit seems like a monster that may be hard to tame.
<shadeslayer> ^
<shadeslayer> Mirv: I was trying to package qtwebkit 2.3 the other day
<shadeslayer> Possibly have to redo the entire rules from scratch
<Riddell> qtwebkit is a beast
<Mirv> shadeslayer: I'm building the qtwebkit part of Qt 5 releases fine (lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/qtwebkit-opensource-src), but the size of the existing debian/copyright is >500k and so is the size of any grep, licensecheck etc. one can think of
<shadeslayer> @_@
<shadeslayer> Mirv: did you reuse existing packaging?
<Mirv> shadeslayer: yes, I've committed and based it at http://anonscm.debian.org/gitweb/?p=pkg-kde/qt/qtwebkit.git;a=shortlog;h=refs/heads/qt5 although it lacks the very latest changes on Ubuntu side
<Mirv> even i386 started to get Out-Of-Memory with the qtwebkit 5.0.1.. but now it (and armhf) build again with some more memory saving options
<shadeslayer> @_@
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://paste.kde.org/669512/
<shadeslayer> any ideas ?
<shadeslayer> I've already installed kdepimlibs5-dev which has FindQGpgme.cmake
<shadeslayer> but I don't quite understand why it still fails at find_package_handle_standard_args
<shadeslayer> find_package_handle_standard_args(QGpgme  DEFAULT_MSG  QGPGME_LIBRARY QGPGME_INCLUDE_DIR _QGPGME_EXTRA_LIBRARY)
<Riddell> shadeslayer: "No usable gpgme flavours found." installgpgme?
<shadeslayer> I did ... I think
<Riddell> libgpgme11-dev ?
<shadeslayer> not quite the package I thought I needed
<shadeslayer> awesome, good catch
<shadeslayer> I thought something was wrong with QGpgme
<Riddell> a good catch all before breakfast, today will be a good day
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> and isn't it a bit too late for breakfast
<shadeslayer> hm, I could either leave the packaging as simple it is right now
<shadeslayer> or make it slightly convoluted with separate -data packages
 * shadeslayer makes it slightly convoluted
<Riddell> grumble my new flatmate used up my milk delaying my breakfast until I can be bothered to go out and get some more
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> Mirv: is the qtwebkit for Qt5 significantly different than qtwebkit 2.3 ?
<shadeslayer> or is it one and the same thing
<Riddell> shadeslayer: it's not the same thing
<Riddell> but nearly is
<shadeslayer> I see
<Riddell> qtwebkit 3.0 is for Qt 5 and qtwebkit 2.3 is a port of that to qt 4
<Riddell> I tihnk
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> does the UDS registration link work for you?
<Riddell> I've not tried
<shadeslayer> okay
<shadeslayer> could you?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: in a minute, got some milk now
<shadeslayer> sure :)
<apachelogger> yofel: that active install vs. workspace removal it ws not the first time ....
<apachelogger> Start-Date: 2012-10-04  21:55:10
<apachelogger> it installed active-data and mobilecomponents for no reason it seems
<apachelogger> and apt-get autoremove removed them again
<apachelogger> wtf
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, not sure
<apachelogger> I can however say that the syste was installed 08-20 and upgraded to kde 4.9.2 on 10-04
<apachelogger> what is curious about the upgrade though is that it also installed the aforementioned active components with a ppa verion suffix
<apachelogger> and just about the same thing happened with 4.10
<apachelogger> and here's the thing
<apachelogger> the dude does not have the active ppa in his sources
<apachelogger> so where did the active stuff come from?
<shadeslayer> can you show me the line?
<shadeslayer> i.e which ppa we're talking about
<shadeslayer> and what package
<yofel> uh...
<yofel>      2.0+git2012021101-0ubuntu4~ppa3 0
<yofel>          50 http://ftp-stud.hs-esslingen.de/ubuntu/ precise/universe amd64 Packages
<shadeslayer> Riddell: why is plasma-mobile still in -proposed :(
<shadeslayer> dafuq
<yofel> someone forgot to strip ppa versions there
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-mobile/2.0+git2012021101-0ubuntu4~ppa3
 * apachelogger takes a step back
<yofel> fun
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> YES
<yofel> on 2012-10-04 kubuntu-desktop was removed too
<apachelogger> YESSSSSS
<apachelogger> well, no
<apachelogger> or maybe
<apachelogger> meh
<shadeslayer> haha
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I needs u
<shadeslayer> who wants to do the copyright bits of plasmate?
<yofel> it was, together with muon. Lucky kde-workspace-bin didn't get removed
<apachelogger> yofel: the previous logs ...
<apachelogger> !
<yofel> I'm looking at history.4.gz
<apachelogger> upon an upgrade apt logs Upgraded: foo bar yourmom
<apachelogger> both times active got installed there was no Upgraded section
<apachelogger> everything was in install!
<apachelogger> so I really do not think this is our fault
 * shadeslayer blames apachelogger for the mess and moves on
<yofel> eh, but 2012-10-04  22:01:14  has Install, Upgrade and Remove sections
<apachelogger> unless that is what apt likes to do in some situations, we are not at fault here
<yofel> JontheEchidna: feature request: put the apt command line you're emulating into the history!
<apachelogger> yofel: fair enough the present one does not
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: do you think we could do a pgst release with the snapshot functionality and get it into ubuntu?
<afiestas> apachelogger: is user-manager pakaged?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: do we have a recipe?
<apachelogger> alas, I had a recipe but apparently did not save it or something
<apachelogger> afiestas: pending recipe+building
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yes
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: you forgot to push packaging into bzr
<afiestas> apachelogger: so it is not?
<apachelogger> afiestas: nope
<afiestas> I added a COPYING just for you
<afiestas> :/
<apachelogger> afiestas: should be done today
<apachelogger> afiestas: :*
<afiestas> with all my hearth and love
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: it's pushed since forever ago
<shadeslayer> ah
<afiestas> apachelogger: today I plan to make first release 
<apachelogger> no clue where, but somewhere
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I did not bother to check
<apachelogger> ah, probably forgot to poke you
<shadeslayer> yup
<Riddell> shadeslayer: hmm fail at the first step, can't click on "register for developer summit" here http://uds.ubuntu.com/register/
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yeah, that's what I get too
<shadeslayer> just reloads the page
<apachelogger> try firefox?
<shadeslayer> Furryfox!
<shadeslayer> lol
<shadeslayer> it has a "No entry" sign
<apachelogger> yofel: please ask what tool he used for the upgrade
<apachelogger> yofel: I don't think assuming muon is a good idea
<yofel> shadeslayer: it's a disabled link that redirects to the same page
<shadeslayer> bleh :P
<yofel> apachelogger: true
<apachelogger> what realy puzzles me about the 10-04 log though
<apachelogger> ...
<apachelogger> it installed active-data, which is only depended upon by plasma-active
<apachelogger> then he did exactly: install filelight; install a bunch of cli crap; (re)install muon; autoremove
<apachelogger> and that autoremove removed active-data again
<apachelogger> so I am really confused as to why first apt thinks it needs to install the pacakge without having anything dependent on it installed and then it realizes that it in fact does not need it and autoremoves it
<apachelogger> it maks no sense
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: does muon do manual dep resolution such that an issue like that could occur ^
<apachelogger> FWIW, for future bug reports it may make sense to look into a way to make kubuntu-desktop so important that apt will not dare but instead block
<apachelogger> no clue how we can do it but looking at those logs it would be a good idea
<apachelogger> getting -desktop removed twice without even having done a distro upgrade seems like a *really* bad thing
<shadeslayer> mark it as essential?
<yofel> was thinking the same, but that would at least not work during the first update
<shadeslayer> plasmate packaging up, with the exception of having copyright stuff
<shadeslayer> lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/plasmate
<shadeslayer> also, have not shipped that single header, waiting for upstream to reply
<apachelogger> yofel: why not?
<apachelogger> in the october removal it was removed because muon was removed, whatever made muon go away should have been blocked by triggering the removal of kubuntu-desktop
<yofel> apachelogger: we can't really make it essential in the archive? or can we? (I doubt)
<apachelogger> in the feburary removal it was removed because workspace was removed, same thing as with muon
<apachelogger> yofel: why not?
<yofel> let me read the policy again...
<apachelogger> don't care about the policy really :P
<shadeslayer> isn't that what governs dpkg? :P
<apachelogger> for all I care apt can be patched to never ever allow removal of kubuntu-desktop :P
<shadeslayer> lol
<apachelogger> well, unless done manual
<apachelogger> my point is
<apachelogger> it needs to happen
<yofel> wel
<yofel> *well
<apachelogger> how it happens is implementation detail I do not give a rats booty about
<yofel> I guess we could argue along the lines of "Packages which are necessary for the proper functioning of the system"
<yofel> which matches "required"
<yofel> if apt cares about the priority
 * yofel tries
<afiestas> how can I tell this user: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=314948
<Riddell> yofel ryanakca: did bug 1103746 get solved or does it need someone to add the sip version stuff?
<ubottu> KDE bug 314948 in kded "kded4 crash: caused by KScreen daemon" [Major,Needsinfo: waitingforinfo]
<ubottu> bug 1103746 in frescobaldi (Ubuntu) "frescobaldi crashed with RuntimeError in /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/frescobaldi_app/musicview/documents.py: the sip module implements API v9.0 to v9.1 but the popplerqt4 module requires API v8.1" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1103746
<afiestas> to install a more recent version of libkscreen ?
<yofel> Riddell: I think ryanakca wanted to add that in debian first
<yofel> Riddell: though you could probably go ahead and add the sip stuff as the package needs a merge anyway later
<Riddell> afiestas: we have 0.0.71 in raring, what should we have?
<Riddell> that's the newest on ftpmaster
<afiestas> Riddell: I'd like a way of having daily builds so I can tell users to upgrade easily
<afiestas> we fix bugs everyday (like the one reported) but I don't like closing bugs without a "That fixed it for me"
<Riddell> afiestas: mm good idea, not something we have set up for kscreen currently
<Riddell> apachelogger, shadeslayer etc: anyone want to set up daily builds of kscreen or shall I do it? (I'd kindae rather get on with these two releases we have to do)
<afiestas> bad thing of having releases  you stop packaging git :p
<yofel> ok, apt cares s*** about the priority
<Riddell> yofel: apt cares slow?
<Riddell> apt cares soar?
<yofel> lol, nvm, I'm just getting pissed off at apt
<shadeslayer> where do you want to the kscreen daily builds to go?
<shadeslayer> I could do them tomorrow
<shadeslayer> because I'd like to work on pgst after this
<Riddell> shadeslayer: kubuntu-ppa/experimental?
<shadeslayer> okie
<Riddell> or cyberspace or blue-shell or something?
<yofel> apachelogger: seems like essential is really the only thing that would prevent apt from just removing it :/
<yofel> that we be so no policy-compliant though
<yofel> *not
<shadeslayer> huzzah http://www.digitaltrends.com/web/virtual-bitcoins-can-now-be-traded-for-dominos-pizza/
<Riddell> shadeslayer: at last, the perfect business model for ex-kubuntuer shtylman
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> Mirv: could you have a go at QtWebkit 2.3?
<shadeslayer> or no time for that?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I fear he's busy enough with qt 5 but maybe we could leech his qt 5 packaging for webkit and backport it to 2.3?
<shadeslayer> possibly, but looks like an insane amount of changes to me
<apachelogger> yofel: what's the policy say about essential?
<yofel> apachelogger: http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-binary.html#s3.8
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I have to hack on pgst a bit, would you like to take that up?
<apachelogger> Since these packages cannot be easily removed (one has to specify an extra force option to dpkg to do so)
<apachelogger> that is not the desired behavior
<shadeslayer> or maybe I could have a look at it later this week
<Riddell> shadeslayer: take up which?
<apachelogger> we want it to be easy to remove, we do not want it to be disappearing in an upgrade
<shadeslayer> Riddell: qtwebkit
<yofel> apachelogger: what would be left is an apt pin >1000
<Riddell> shadeslayer: needs Mirv to do it for qt 5 first no?
<apachelogger> yofel: muon can do that
<apachelogger> in fact
<shadeslayer> errr
<shadeslayer> Riddell: https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/qtwebkit-opensource-src
<shadeslayer> already done?
<apachelogger> muon could simply refuse to remove -desktop if it is not removed explicitly
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I need to start looking at 12.04.2 and alpha 2 now
<shadeslayer> okay
<Riddell> shadeslayer: how far did you get using the existing packaging?
<shadeslayer> haven't tried it
<shadeslayer> oh wait
<yofel> apachelogger: that won't help users of other package manager interfaces though
<shadeslayer> Riddell: existing Qt5 packaging or the one in the archive?
<apachelogger> I do not care
<Riddell> shadeslayer: there's no existing qt 5 packaging
<apachelogger> yofel: as I said, wait for JT
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I was meaning the qtwebkit-source we have now
<yofel> yeah
<apachelogger> if worse comes to worse we make muon block on -desktop
<shadeslayer> Riddell: but isn't this https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/qtwebkit-opensource-src the Qt5 Webkit packaging?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: nowhere
<shadeslayer> mostly due to the fact that everything's changed I think
<apachelogger> if people want the best experience they will have to use the tools we expect them to use
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yes, not yet complete (probably just copyright to be done)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: and not aptitude
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ah :)
<apachelogger> for example
<shadeslayer> I think alot of the Netrunner users use aptitude
<yofel> interesting how hard it is to tell apt to not remove something...
<shadeslayer> hehehe
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> dist-upgrade is dist-upgrade
<Riddell> no it's not
<Riddell> dist-upgrade with the DistUpgrade tool has policy
<Riddell> it won't remove kubuntu-desktop
<apachelogger> the entire system&policy is not made to support metapackages really
<apachelogger> Riddell: that's explicit handling
<Riddell> yes
<yofel> aptitude safe-upgrade is a sane thing
<yofel> except that it breaks on marble
<Riddell> aptitude will use its different algorithms and come up with different decisions
<apachelogger> my point is there is no consideration throughout the spec and implementation of a package that is really a crutch to the packagers
<apachelogger> i.e. kubuntu-desktop other than a convenient point of entry for kubuntu installations is really a thing helping us to not have 3000 inter package dependencies to form the kubuntu stack
<apachelogger> the stack is held together by kubuntu-desktop
<apachelogger> if it gets removed, the stack falls apart, 'the system' mentioned in the policy is still working and all
<apachelogger> it is simply not working for our target audience
<Mirv> shadeslayer: not right the moment (qtwebkit 2.3), working on the qt5 + webkit indeed
<shadeslayer> okay :)
<Mirv> the qtwebkit packaging is ok build-wise, but possibly not finished yet in all respects.
<Riddell> smartboyhw: you tried 12.04.2 candidates?
<Riddell> smartboyhw: did the live desktop have the folderview on it?
 * shadeslayer is zsync'ing 12.04.2 candidates for virtualbox testing
<Riddell> cos i386 doesn't apply kubuntu plasma setup :(
<Riddell> hi murthy, you passed me a ktp file yesterday but shadeslayer is probably a better person for that since he tends to do ktp
<apachelogger> stuff is getting QA'd for python3, right?
<Riddell> that would be nice
 * apachelogger ponders introducing post-mortems
<apachelogger> Riddell: the thing apol_ found wrt the upgradefetcher should not ever have happened
<apachelogger> the simplest of automatic tests would have discovered that
<apol_> +1
<apol_> and FWIW muon won't be able to trigger dist-upgrades on 12.10
<apol_> I'm unsure if there are other mechanisms to do that
<apachelogger> apol_: why is that?
<apol_> apachelogger: we called the python script that changed place using an absolute path
<apachelogger> need to update muon
<apachelogger> upgrading from an not upgraded 12.10 to 13.04 is not supported anyway
<apachelogger> apol_: also the packge with the fetcher needs fixing
<apachelogger> though this appears to also have failed ubuntu's QA
<apachelogger> or maybe I am not understanding the problem
<apol_> well, I'm on 12.10 and i have the python file in a different place than what muon expects
<apachelogger> hm, actually it is only broken for us because of if __name__ == "__main__":
<apachelogger> how I hate python -.-
<apachelogger> apol_: yeah, so we fix muon :P
<apachelogger> and we fix the python
<apachelogger> and all will be good :P
<apachelogger> what puzzles me though
<apol_> hm
<apachelogger> ScottK: didn't we have reports of people getting upgrade prompts to 13.04?
<apachelogger> if those were running 12.10 the prompt is not from anything kde
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> though checking should work
<apachelogger> you could not upgrade though
<apachelogger> man that is broken
 * apachelogger scratches head
<apachelogger> apol_: I think we need a meta-script
<apol_> for running the KDE dist upgrade?
<apachelogger> yeah
<apol_> as in import; main() { run }
<apol_> makes sense
<apachelogger> yah
<apachelogger> in py3 you cannot have relative imports in a non-package
<apachelogger> and when calling just the one script it is a non-package
<vHanda> Riddell: any idea if an updated nepomuk-core has been shipped? I sent a mail about this to the kde-packagers list.
<apol_> nasty -.-
<apachelogger> however since it is actually part of a package (i.e. DistUpgrade) you'd need if non-package: import foo, bar, foobar\nelse: import .foo, .bar, .foobar
<apachelogger> to keep both cases working
<apachelogger> and then there is the problem that the stuff it imports again does relative imports...
<apachelogger> so generally creating a metascript is the way to go IMO
<Riddell> vHanda: updated in 4.10?
<shadeslayer> vHanda: I don't think so :(
<Riddell> vHanda: ah you're asking if we've packaged it?  no we haven't yet done that I'm afraid
<shadeslayer> okay, yofel took care of it
<Riddell> ooh did he?
<Riddell> he's a good one that yofel 
<shadeslayer> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nepomuk-core/4:4.10.0-0ubuntu2
<shadeslayer> for raring atleast
<shadeslayer> *nod*
<vHanda> shadeslayer: so people who have already installed nepomuk-core will get an update, and then they can reinstall it?
<yofel> vHanda: I pinged you yesterday wrt uploading that
<yofel> they'll get an update
<shadeslayer> vHanda: the new package will overwrite files from the old one
<shadeslayer> and the issue will be gone
<vHanda> ah. Sorry. I've been getting a little complaints on irc, so I've been avoiding it a little
<vHanda> cool
<yofel> heh
<vHanda> thank you, very much
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: testcase fix plz
<shadeslayer> oh god
 * shadeslayer is too tired for that stuff
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: tomorrow
<apachelogger> dude
<apachelogger> you just need to add install chromium and use that
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: so it does open with chromium?
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> as I said it does not install a protocol
<shadeslayer> mmkay
<apachelogger> why rekonq does not pick it up
<apachelogger> firefox on kde won't either unless gnoemsupport is installed
<apachelogger> as firefox has no native support for desktopfile reading and gnome-style proto defintiion in the desktop file
<apachelogger> chromium does so chromium is what one should use to verify
<shadeslayer> done
<shadeslayer> are you happy npw
<shadeslayer> *now
<shadeslayer> can I go back to pgst? 
<Riddell> grr
<Riddell> /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde4-profile/default/share/apps/plasma-desktop/init/00-defaultLayout.js  does not get run in 12.04.2 candidates
<Riddell> but does in 12.04.1
<Riddell> what the heck
 * apachelogger blinks
<apachelogger> Riddell: how do you know?
<Riddell> apachelogger: by loading up precise-desktop-i386.iso
<Riddell> no folderview, panel too small
<Riddell> I turn on debugging and add a new user and log in
<Riddell> it's loading /usr/share/kde4/apps/plasma-desktop/init/00-defaultLayout.js
<Riddell> and not /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde4-profile/default/share/apps/plasma-desktop/init/00-defaultLayout.js
<Riddell> I do the same on 12.04.1 and the opposite happens
 * apachelogger sighs
<apachelogger> Riddell: plasma people
<apachelogger> I am getting a major depression started today \o/
<Riddell> also broken on precise-desktop-amd64.iso
 * Riddell chooses to believe that apachelogger was not entirely serious and doesn't need help
<Mirv> Riddell: I'd be starting to be ready with qtbase in addition to qtdeclarative. can you check/upload those or do you want me to get eg. Didier to upload them?
<Mirv> qtbase is still a small question mark - I found some more RFC:s in there (among else the "bigfiles" by Internet Society) so they need to be removed from the orig tarball. however the bigfile:s are part of automated tests so I'm building to see if those tests happen to be run and now fail.
<Mirv> as RFC:s are non-DFSG compliant
<Riddell> Mirv: many RFCs have BSD licence text hidden somewhere in them
<Riddell> often at the end
<Riddell> but yeah many are not DFSG alas
<Riddell> Mirv: I can check and upload just say when you think it's ready
<Mirv> Riddell: ok, let me wait for the build to finish and re-checking the rfc:s, I think I only saw the normal Internet Society copyright
<Riddell> copying the k-d-s 00-defaultLayout.js to /usr/share/kde4/apps/plasma-desktop/init/00-defaultLayout.js solves it
<Riddell> waa
<Riddell> I have no idea what could cause this
<Riddell> the k-d-s is still in kde4-config --path data
<Mirv> Riddell: ready!
<Mirv> Riddell: the new tarball at http://people.canonical.com/~tjyrinki/qt5/qtbase-opensource-src_5.0.1+dfsg.orig.tar.xz
<Mirv> (md5sum in the same directory)
<Mirv> lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/qtbase-opensource-src , and then also the  lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/qtdeclarative-opensource-src (Netscape/Mozilla and a couple others)
<Riddell> groovy thanks Mirv 
<smartboyhw> Riddell, er?
<Riddell> smartboyhw: do you confirm?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, what?:p
<Riddell> smartboyhw: 12.04.2 candidate imgage have no folderview on desktop
<smartboyhw> Riddell, wait I just came back
<smartboyhw> let me zsync the images first
<lordievader> Riddell: I can confirm that, both amd64 and i386 don't have folder view.
<smartboyhw> Someone deal with Bug 1122107 BTW
<ubottu> bug 1122107 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "I can't select "Require my password to log in" and "Encrypt my home folder" at the same time" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1122107
<smartboyhw> lordievader, report a bug
<lordievader> Didn't know it was supposed to have it...
<ryanakca> ScottK: Thanks
<lordievader> To what package should this bug be attributed? Casper?
<lordievader> Will check the 13.04 image soon to see if that one does have the folder view on the desktop.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<BluesKaj> folder view is available in the panelwidgets on 13.04 , lordievader
<smartboyhw> hiyas
<lordievader> BluesKaj: See Riddell's last message, this is about the live-cd image where the folder view with the installer link is missing from the desktop.
<BluesKaj> I can't . just loged in
<BluesKaj> err logged
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Ah, sorry.
<BluesKaj>  folderview has been an option in desktop default settings for a while 
<BluesKaj> it's there on my install
<Riddell> jono: uds registration is broken
<jono> Riddell, thanks for letting me know
<jono> also, hi
<jono> hows it going?
<Riddell> going fab thanks
<Riddell> smartboyhw: that ubiquity isn't isn't a bug, just a poor design
<Riddell> lordievader: ok the actual bug is that plasma doesn't load the init script from kubuntu-default-settings
<Riddell> lordievader: and I think it should be reported on kde-runtime
<lordievader> Riddell: Ok, will do ;) It is present on the raring amd64 alpha 2 image :)
<Riddell> lordievader: um, it is?
<lordievader> Riddell: It was for me, just checked. Havent checked the i386 version though.
<ovidiu-florin> hello world :D
<Riddell> hi ovidiu-florin 
<smartboyhw> Hello ovidiu-florin 
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: alas I've no idea if that laptop has secure boot/uefi on it, it seems to be hard to find out
<kubotu> ::runtime-bugs:: [1123126] Folder view not present on the desktop of live-cd @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1123126 (by lordievader)
<ovidiu-florin> so I'll find out if I buy it...
<ovidiu-florin> I'll run Kubuntu on it, so I really hope everything will run ok. If not. I'm open to any experiments (that won't destroy the hardware and loose my warranty)
<ovidiu-florin> kubotu: I've reported that in my IOS testing, But I did not know that there was a bug
<ovidiu-florin> ISO*
<murthy> hello everyone
<Riddell> hi murthy 
<murthy> Riddell: i am going through the backlogs, i came across about the ktp from you, reading it
<murthy> Riddell: about the ktp, shadeslayer confirmation is pending for the verification
<Riddell> hi skaet, we've a bug in kubuntu 12.04.2 candidates :(
<Riddell> bug 1123126
<ubottu> bug 1123126 in kde-runtime (Ubuntu Precise) "plasma-desktop not running init script from k-d-s" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1123126
<murthy> shadeslayer: did you complete the ktp-desktop-applets debian/copyright ? if not can you verify mine so that i can upload it?
<shadeslayer> upload it?
<murthy> shadeslayer: I am phoenix_firebrd
<shadeslayer> and it'll have to wait till tomorrow
<shadeslayer> right, but upload it where? It won't be going into the archive for another month
<murthy> shadeslayer: Thats ok
<smartboyhw> murthy, LOL
<murthy> shadeslayer: hi
<smartboyhw> murthy, I fixed the copyright file of cantata already 
<shadeslayer> uh, hi?
<shadeslayer> like I said, will have a look tomorrow
<murthy> smartboyhw: ya Riddell told me yesterday, thank you. Its my mistake i didn't coordinate properly
<shadeslayer> don't want to look right now
<smartboyhw> murthy, don't worry:)
<murthy> smartboyhw: next time i won't forget to notify in the team pad
<smartboyhw> murthy, :)
<murthy> shadeslayer: sorry
<murthy> shadeslayer: both of you and smartboyhw looks identical when seen
<smartboyhw> murthy, how do you know my face?
<murthy> smartboyhw: he he , i mean the nick :P
<smartboyhw> murthy, LOL do we
<murthy> if any ubuntu-science team fellows present , need help in building herwig++
<murthy> smartboyhw: may be 30%
<murthy> kolabd is part of kolab package?
<smartboyhw> murthy, oh?
<smartboyhw> I'm not ubuntu-science
<smartboyhw> murthy, ask in #edubuntu? :P
<yofel> what's kolabd?
<murthy> yofel: demon?
<murthy> yofel: http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/uehs/no_updated.html
<murthy> smartboyhw: thats a good idea
<yofel> ah
<yofel> considering how old it is it might be worth aksing the debian folks why they didn't update it. (Could be just because debian is frozen now)
<murthy> yofel: so kolabd is not part of kolab package?
<yofel> it has its own package
<murthy> yofel: ok
<murthy> yofel: will be good if i search for the bug reports for any packaging wishlist and give it priority?
<yofel> priority as in?
<murthy> yofel: packaging it first
<yofel> sure, on the pad you will find links at the top related to what we track. Other than that: bugs tagged with upgrade-software-version are update requests, needs-packaging are requests for new packages
<murthy> yofel: nice
<murthy> yofel: on to that
<yofel> for complete new packages that aren't related to us you should ask in #ubuntu-motu though for the correct procedure
<yofel> (that's true for anything not related to us actually)
 * philwyett is waiting not so patiently for todays daily 12.04.2 ISO. Need to check many things including if http://wstaw.org/m/2013/02/12/kubuntu_12.04.2_2013_02_11_alternate_64bit_install_bug.png is still an issue. :-/
<yofel> ouch
<murthy> yofel: give me the bugzilla page
<yofel> what bugzilla page?
<murthy> yofel: packaging bugs
<yofel> see the top of the pad
<yofel> hm
<yofel> want to do some kde-workspace hacking? That screen management seperation would be something not too hard
<yofel> (I hope)
<murthy> yofel: cmake stuff?
<yofel> moving files in install files around rather
<yofel> splitting out the kded module might already do the trick
<murthy> yofel: i can try can you guide me?
<yofel> hm, and the krandr stuff probably
<yofel> not too much, working on something else right now
<murthy> yofel: even nepomuk-webminer needs a similar work have to seperate the plugins from the main package
<yofel> heh
<yofel> did anyone manage to rework the generator yet?
<murthy> yofel: no
<yofel> heh
<murthy> yofel: do you think it can be optimized or is it at its best ?
<yofel> can't really say. It's rather complex as it is now
<murthy> yofel:do you want me to work on kde-workspace ?
<murthy> yofel: kde wallpaper needs some fixing too
<yofel> it does?
<murthy> yofel: its a very old issue, not noticeable in new faster computers 
<yofel> still, what's the problem?
<murthy> yofel: plasma-deskop will crash when applying a new image as wallper  by clicking the "apply" and "ok" button immediatly one after other 
<yofel> fun, that would be a bug in plasma though
<murthy> yofel: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=300708
<ubottu> KDE bug 300708 in wallpaper-image "Editing wallpaper file makes Plasma display a black background until cache is removed" [Minor,Confirmed]
<murthy> yofel: A similar bug which crashes plasma-desktop is also present in kwallet
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: pong
<yofel> murthy: well, that's probably a plugin issue. But I don't know plasma well enough for that
<murthy> yofel: which one the wallpaper or the kwallet one?
<yofel> latter
<kubotu> ::runtime-bugs:: [1123126] plasma-desktop not running init script from k-d-s @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1123126 (by lordievader)
<yofel> murthy: as for kde-workspace: we'll be using kscreen instead of krandr for screen management. As they kind of conflict with each other at runtime krandr needs to be split out from the current kde-workspace packages into it's own
<yofel> it's a bit tricky, so if you don't think you're up to it nevermind
<murthy> yofel: i can understand, its a pretty important package and i don't want martin to get mad at me :)
<murthy> yofel: I will continue on syncing the debian packages
<yofel> apachelogger: the guy now posted his package list. But I still can't reproduce it even with the same packages installed :/
<Riddell> 12.04.2 candidate images do run the right plasma init script :(
<yofel> Riddell: it works after all?
<Riddell> yofel: alternate
<Riddell> not on desktop :(
<Riddell> very random
<yofel> o.O
<Riddell> ug, everything keeps freezing on my 12.04.2 install 
<Riddell> lordievader: you still testing it?
<Riddell> can you select any text in konsole?
<lordievader> Riddell: Installing it works quite fine, haven't tested the live environment very extensively.
<lordievader> Gonna run some more tests a little later.
<lordievader> Riddell: In the live env selecting text in konsole works.
<lordievader> In the live-cd muon claims a lot of software is installed while it is not...  for example: banshee, bazaar, bittornado, etc. Report bug against muon?
<Riddell> lordievader: hum
<Riddell> dunno what that's about
<Riddell> but it'll be some cache left in apt, nothing muon specific
<Riddell> report on ubuntu-cdimage maybe
<lordievader> Ah yes that looks like is the issue, an apt-get update got rid of it. I'll report it to ubuntu-cdimage.
<Riddell> lordievader: you scored out http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/255/builds/37374/testcases/1303/results Live Session in Kubuntu Desktop amd64 for Raring Daily?
<lordievader> Riddell: Scored out?
<Riddell> lordievader: marked as cancelled
<Riddell> or whatever puts a line through your name
<lordievader> Ah yes I deleted it, reflecting the report I felt I had not tested it enough to report it a pass.
<Riddell> okay dokay
<Riddell> alpha 2 candidate working good here
<lordievader> What I have seen of it, it was working fine. Indeed. :)
<lordievader> Riddell: Hehe, look what I found! Under the 12.04.2 live-cd if you go to the "Desktop Icons" activity, there is a Install Kubuntu 12.04.2 LTS icon.... 
<Riddell> lordievader: yeah it'll be there, it's a problem in the way the plasma desktop is set up
<lordievader> I have a feeling it is know that the "Get New (kdm) Themes" button is broken? I mean the system reports the download is finished but they do not show up in the login themes list.
<yofel> lordievader: that is broken since ages, run the KCM as root and you'll get the themes
<lordievader> It is a permission error, when the systemsettings program is ran with sudo rights kdm themes can be installed.
<lordievader> Got the same conclusion... :P
<yofel> lordievader: kde bug 255453
<ubottu> KDE bug 255453 in kcm_kdm "Theme downloading doesn't work as user" [Normal,Confirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=255453
<jussi> evening all
<murthy> jussi: good evening
<ovidiu-florin> good night everybody, I'm out
<ScottK> apachelogger: We did.  I wrote to ubuntu-devel about it.
<Darkwing> Yay
 * Darkwing is back
<ScottK> in black?
<Darkwing> LOL 
<Darkwing> Naww, just got everything back to normal in my life and I'll be getting back into the swing of actually doing stuff again.
<Darkwing> Has anyone tried Kubuntu-active with the Ubuntu on the Nexus7?
<yofel> Darkwing: shadeslayer has been working on that mostly. It's been a while since I tried it on mine
<yofel> Darkwing: and welcome back :D
#kubuntu-devel 2013-02-13
 * yofel wonders when the hell we were talking about making stable daily builds of kde
<genii-around> Cool.
<smartboyhw> !testers | new images 20120213 has arrived 
<ubottu> new images 20120213 has arrived: Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, smartboyhw, Quintasan, lordievader for information.
<kubotu> ::runtime-bugs:: [1123763] Veromix volume control broken by update. @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1123763 (by Daniel Clem)
<apachelogger>     QStringList scripts = KGlobal::dirs()->findAllResources("data", appName + "/init/*.js");
<apachelogger>     scripts.sort();
<apachelogger> Riddell: that's why the plasma init script is not run
<shadeslayer> didn't we fix that already
<shadeslayer> s/we/I/
<kubotu> shadeslayer meant: "didn't I fix that already"
<apachelogger> not upstream apparently?
<shadeslayer> lolwot
<shadeslayer> untrue
<apachelogger> dunno
<apachelogger> looking at the sourcery right now
<shadeslayer> I upstreamed it man
<shadeslayer> I upstream all the things
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: not fixed in the 4.8 branch
<shadeslayer> bah
<apachelogger> or
<apachelogger> hm
<shadeslayer> patch it patch it patch it
<shadeslayer> 4.8 was EOL
<shadeslayer> right?
<apachelogger> there also was no patch in 4.8.2
<apachelogger> wtf
<shadeslayer> @_@
 * shadeslayer sighs
<shadeslayer> "I asked that to the kubuntu guys so i could use it myself, but it seems
<shadeslayer> packaging is too hard in ubuntu land and they never got back to me."
<shadeslayer> when was this?
<shadeslayer> from kde-packagers
<shadeslayer> someone should tell Albert about Project Neon :P
<apachelogger> ehm
<apachelogger> someone should tell Rohan about quoting of private lists
<shadeslayer> eh .. durrr 
<apachelogger> don't see no such mail
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger> it was
<apachelogger>     QStringList scripts = KGlobal::dirs()->findAllResources("data", appName + "/init/*.js");
<apachelogger>     QStringList scriptPaths;
<apachelogger> then it got a sort
<shadeslayer> right
<apachelogger> both shit because master looks completely different
<shadeslayer> we could actually get rid of all the weird logic
<apachelogger> well, not completely different
<apachelogger> just vastly different
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> we should patch master into .5
<shadeslayer> dude, just look at my commit or sth
<apachelogger> much nicer code
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> this is in workspace right?
<apachelogger> it uses findDirs rather than findAllResources and then builds the script paths manually
<apachelogger> http://quickgit.kde.org/?p=kde-workspace.git&a=blob&h=620915cc319bae50830a3b521f0f981a72c0d772&hb=e656398cefa2167aee1913244f633579676db985&f=libs%2Fplasmagenericshell%2Fscripting%2Fscriptengine.cpp
<apachelogger> last function
<shadeslayer> yus, that's me
<shadeslayer> omg apachelogger said my code is nice
<shadeslayer> my life is complete
<shadeslayer> :P
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> IIRC I came up with the algorithm :P
<apachelogger> did not realize it was such a well thought through one
<apachelogger> :)
<shadeslayer> eh, no one here wanted to know that :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: so you did not patch .8 for which you should get a beating really
<apachelogger> and that .sort there is what breaks it obviously
<shadeslayer> no, I was under the assumption that .8 was EOL so it was pointless
<apachelogger> what with /usr/share/kde4 < /usr/share/kubuntu-*
<shadeslayer> but turns out we ship EOL software for precise
<apachelogger> version+2 needs to be released for a release to go EOL upstream
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: it was not EOL at the time
<shadeslayer> and we discovered this issue in the first 4.10 release IIRC
<apachelogger> it only went EOL like 2 weeks ago :S
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: nope
<apachelogger> that should have been .9
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> hm
<shadeslayer> fine, patch it
<apachelogger> otherwise they'd not have it backported to .8.5
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: u break it, you fix it :P
<shadeslayer> I didn't break it
<shadeslayer> Marco broke it :P
<apachelogger> I need to deal with all the other shit that I got told is broken yesterday
<shadeslayer> will have a look after lunch
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: assigned it to you for the time being
<shadeslayer> kk
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1123126] 12.04 plasma init script order wrong @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1123126 (by lordievader)
<apachelogger> yofel_: btw, I have been thinking... since we track all of KDE SC branches under kubuntu-packaging for stable stuff a branch set could be done under a different project (kubuntu-packaging-precise-4.8.5 for example) that would IMO make excessive release branching a lot easier to parse and understand by humans
<apachelogger> i.e. instead of having the branches differ by name we make them differ by their containing project
<Mamarok> apachelogger: and when will we have the new vlc backend packages? I still wait for 0.6.1...
<kubotu> ::runtime-bugs:: [973205] nepomukservicestub crashed with SIGSEGV @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/973205 (by Søren Holm)
<apachelogger> 13.04
<Mamarok> oh come on, we have backports PPAs
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: bug 1123763
<ubottu> bug 1123763 in kde-runtime (Ubuntu) "Veromix volume control broken by update." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1123763
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: sawn
<apachelogger> do somethign with it then plz
<shadeslayer> I propose you reply to that
<apachelogger> certainly not kde-runtime I say
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I did not look into it, you did...
<shadeslayer> No, I did not look into it either, i merely said that it was broken on raring
<shadeslayer> you had some choice words about it though :P
<apachelogger> that will not help the fact that I do not have raring and someone reported a bug against -runtime so someone needs to check and find out whether -runtime is in fact affected, and if not move the bug somewhere else
<Mamarok> apachelogger: shrug? Hello? Shouldn't you actually want packages to be distributed?
<apachelogger> actually no
<Mamarok> somebody else: could we have those new backend packages ASAP? We already skipped 0,6.1 that were important bugfixes
<Mamarok> apachelogger: you suck
<apachelogger> yeah, not so much
<apachelogger> I have a 2 person QA policy
<apachelogger> both releases were QA'd by one person
<apachelogger> .1 had a regression
<apachelogger> so if that is any indication
<apachelogger> .2 will have a regression
<Mamarok> well, why do you release, then? Don't you tst your stuff?
<Mamarok> test*
<apachelogger> ehm
<apachelogger> yeah whatever
<yofel__> shadeslayer: me, Harald and Albert talked about that a while ago here, I just can't find the discussion
<shadeslayer> yofel__: oh okay
<yofel__> (what you quoted was the release-team ML btw.)
<shadeslayer> yofel__: true, I don't have a kde-packagers label, and since it was originally sent to kde-packagers, gmail applied the kde-packagers label to all the replies 
<yofel__> apachelogger: would work I guess. It leaves the question what to do with our master branches around ~4.X.0 or even around RC's
<yofel__> o.O
 * shadeslayer makes a release-team label
<yofel__> duplicate those and merge on release?
<yofel__> that sounds like a shitload of work
<apachelogger> yofel_: yeah well
<apachelogger> we could also switch to git :P
<yofel__> still a shitload of work to merge 150 or so branches even with git
<apachelogger> why would they need merging though?
<apachelogger> my raring builder is broken -.-
<yofel__> let's take the current nepomuk-core 4.10.0 branch
<apachelogger> today is also a very nice day
<yofel__> that has an upstream patch
<yofel__> so the master branch can't build git
<yofel__> one would need a branch with the patch removed to build git, and around 4.10.1 merge that into master
<apachelogger> ohm
<yofel__> OR
<apachelogger> that's the wrong way
<yofel__> you apply all changes again
<apachelogger> master would always build git
<yofel__> and what tracks the archive?
<apachelogger> another branch
<yofel__> so we have 2 after all
<apachelogger> you don't get around a shitload of branches
<apachelogger> it's just a question of whether the branches need manual merging which ought not be the case
<yofel__> ah hm, yeah. I think I get what you mean
<yofel__> I guess that would need a test run on a couple of packages
<apachelogger> right now you'd probably have: master (building git master), 4.10 (building git KDE/4.10), 4.10-raring (branched from 4.10 some time ago carrying raring patches), 4.10-quantal (branched from 4.10 some time ago carrying quantal patches), 4.10-precise (branched from 4.10 some time ago carrying precise patches)
<apachelogger> on 4.10.1 release the 4.10 branch is merged into all series branches (which in fact would be a fast-forward merge as there should be no conflicts)
<apachelogger> i.e. the tricky part is to ensure that packaging is done in such a way that all supported/targetted series can be supported by the same upstream-tracking branch
<yofel__> I'm against having the 4.10-quantal and 4.10-precise branches, our backports work well enough there, but otherwise +1
<apachelogger> if that cannot be the case a major headache appears
<apachelogger> yofel_: architecturally it is better to the have the branches anyway, even if they carry no changes
<apachelogger> IMO
<yofel__> ok, if you have some use for them
<apachelogger> well, you never know
<apachelogger> for all I care we can also just have 4.10-raring, but the requirement of one packaging to be able to cater all targets remains implicitly there
<yofel__> which is rather impossible. Sure it works in neon, but even there I have some odd looking dependency workarounds to support multiple releases at once
<yofel__> for quantal it might work. Precise is just nonsense
<apachelogger> yeah, so you'd want branches
<apachelogger> when a delta needs to be carried there is still a good chance an auto-merge will work
<apachelogger> thinkin about it,sort-and-wrap may be a requirement at that point
<yofel__> it would help at least
<apachelogger> AFAIK the chances of auto-merging are way better to succeed on line-based changes
<apachelogger> in fact I am reasonable certain git will be able to do that in just about all cases as long as one does not exchange half the deps in one commit ^^
<apachelogger> yofel_: what I am unsure in all cases though is the changelog, it causes conflicts all and everywhere
<yofel__> well. You could simply make it policy to never edit the stable branch changelog and instead fill it later during merge from the bzr diff
<yofel__> would need changelog conformant log entries
<yofel__> (which we currently do anyway)
<apachelogger> yeah, I guess
<shadeslayer> stupid ISP, I have 2 seconds of lag
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: should I also backport the fix to the 4.8 branch
<shadeslayer> or is it useless
<apachelogger> technically useless but if it's no hassle I'd do it anyway
<shadeslayer> wtf
<shadeslayer> cannot build precise package
<apachelogger> ?
<shadeslayer> pbuilder doesn't have -updates 
<Riddell> apachelogger: ooh
<Riddell> apachelogger: got a fix? (again)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: needs this : http://quickgit.kde.org/?p=kde-workspace.git&a=commitdiff&h=a651fff01cfcef8874c5ddcf7a080467edc49d16&hp=e44b48c6fa1f9875f1189f495b9981ac92a1eb36
<shadeslayer> backported to 4.8.5
<shadeslayer> I'm working on it
<shadeslayer> this is going to take some time :|
<Riddell> thanks shadeslayer 
<Riddell> yeah I recognise that one
<Riddell> SteveRiley: ping, fancy doing alpha 2 notes?
<shadeslayer> I haven't seen SteveRiley in forever
<Riddell> no, he did e-mail last month but hasn't followed up as far as I can tell :(
<shadeslayer> hm
<shadeslayer> rofl
<shadeslayer> http://www.neowin.net/news/its-cheaper-to-fly-to-the-usa-than-buy-adobe-cs6-in-australia
<shadeslayer> and whaaaa : http://www.opera.com/press/releases/2013/02/13/
<Riddell> um
<Riddell> "Opera will make a gradual transition to the WebKit engine, as well as Chromium, for most of its upcoming versions of browsers"
<Riddell> so..what's the point of Opera?
<Riddell> I must be looking at it from a very technical view, Opera must be doing something significant other than making an html engine
<apachelogger> opera makes a browser suite thing
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yeah, I didn't quite understand that as well
 * apachelogger should make nu splash and stuff
<apachelogger> -.-
<shadeslayer> nu splash! :D
<apachelogger> dunno what tho
<shadeslayer> ask nuno
<apachelogger> the new wall is totally not plymouthable
<shadeslayer> nu-no :D
<apachelogger> way too much colory
<shadeslayer> hehe
<apachelogger>   Could not find a configuration file for package "QJSON" that is compatible
<apachelogger> afiestas: qjson for libkscreen?
 * apachelogger notes that qjson is really really really bad with performance
<Riddell> what you expect monitors to use XML?  they keep with the times for fashionable data exchange.
<Riddell> well if you ignore this ugly VGA connector thing
<apachelogger> I expect kde software to use sensible libraries :P
<apachelogger> and why 0.8 for crying out loud -.-
<apachelogger> ah well, screw that
<apachelogger> my raring vm is broken
<apachelogger> no new plymouth theme for 13.04
<Riddell> aww :(
<Riddell> just because you can't get virtualbox to work?
<apachelogger> also because I have no idea what to do anyway
<Riddell> make it all purble and blue like the wallpaper?
<apachelogger> yeah, but pattern-wise
<yofel__> honestly, if you can't make a new one, please revert to the pre-grey one and put a neon-shiny gear into it
<yofel__> as long as it looks plasma-glossy people will be happy
<shadeslayer> yeah
 * apachelogger smacks yofel_
<Riddell> Mirv: qtbase and qtdeclarative look good to go, I'll upload them as soon as I get on a connection with decent upload speed (in a cafe now)
<apachelogger> actually
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you could try to convince nuno to send me the svg of the wallpaper :P
<Riddell> Mirv: however patches with "Forward: no" scare and annoy me, I'd really like a comment somewhere on why they shouldn't be forwarded
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: isn't that opensource somewhere?
<apachelogger> he refuses to give it away, but if I had the SVG I could perhaps try to replicate the entire thing
<shadeslayer> wat
<Riddell> Mirv: the patches have comments which is great but I'm still scared of ending up like qt4 with dozens of patches nobody is quite sure what should be done with
<apachelogger> i.e. the problem is that while the grey splash thingy could be shipped at 800x* and it would nicely scale up the new one does not
<apachelogger> so what can be done is reuse the patterns and manually align them on a fixed color background such that it looks like the wallpaper without really being the wallpaper
<apachelogger> all in all still shitty tho
 * apachelogger reads plymouth codez again to find new exciting ways to make splashy
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1123126] 12.04 plasma init script order wrong @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1123126 (by lordievader)
<yofel__> Riddell: in dep3 meaning "no" means: not yet forwarded. Dist-specific patches are "not-needed"
<afiestas> apachelogger: don't worry an dupdate qjson to 0.8.1
<apachelogger> dude
<apachelogger> quantal has 0.7.1
 * apachelogger did not realize that json changed the last 6 months.... :P
<Mirv> Riddell: ok, thank you! they are internally being pushed forward, but should have had some more comment like "being evaluated for upstreaming"
<Mirv> Riddell: upstreaming those are also on a To-Do list, I'll continue to make efforts to push people into working on those
 * apachelogger falls off chair
<Riddell> Mirv: add a comment saying that at the top of the patch if you can
<apachelogger> oh now it is gone
<apachelogger> phew
<Riddell> yofel__: I know but it would be good to know why
<apachelogger> there was the most terrible wikipedia please support us message ever
<apachelogger> was like half my screen in yello and black text, a lot of text
 * Riddell out to neuro doctor
<Mirv> Riddell: ok, adding
<apachelogger> where's sheytan when you need him -.-
<shadeslayer> who has a amd64 precise VM?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: what evern happend with the webcam support in ubiquity?
<jussi> webcam in ubiquity? why would we need that? o.O
<shadeslayer> jussi: because it's fin
<shadeslayer> s/fin/fun
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: didn't get the time to work on that over the last couple of days
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: plus, needs a new pgst
<shadeslayer> with snapshot() support
<shadeslayer> or we could just patch the current pgst with snapshot support
<shadeslayer> jussi: http://i.imgur.com/RfPAXZW.png
<jussi> shadeslayer: I suppose...
<jussi> :P
<shadeslayer> hehe
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I still have to fix that show() stuff that you PM'd me
 * apachelogger show()s
<shadeslayer> noo .. not publically :P
<apachelogger> actually
<apachelogger> :(
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-GF1yMm5Y3BY/URbUZSfDbOI/AAAAAAAACMI/jA2UzYtE4_s/s1600/installer-wifi.png
<shadeslayer> wait what huh
<shadeslayer> zomg
<apachelogger> I totally don't get the choose from file button, but otherwise I think that would be nice
<apachelogger> why the default is a spooky snake is beyond me tho
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: where is that from
<shadeslayer> looks like a QML port :D
<apachelogger> that polish artist guy :P
<shadeslayer> ah
<apachelogger> we should get a qml port at some point tho
<shadeslayer> okay, a) Choose from file is pointless
<apachelogger> we also should get a plymouth qml port ;)
<shadeslayer> b) take webcam picture should have a live feed from webcam :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I reckon that button is meant to be ... choose from nice default pictures
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: well yeah, but you get to the webcam thing via that page
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: you mean like from the left side bar that I have here : http://i.imgur.com/RfPAXZW.png
<apachelogger> i.e. do not make it an own page IMO
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> hm
<apachelogger> IMO the text fields on the user creation page are too wide, and putting the user icon there resolves that nicely plus it really belongs to user creation
<shadeslayer> true that
 * apachelogger wonders how to get qml into plymouth :D
<yofel__> shadeslayer: extra points if you embed the webcam snapshot thing into that picture preview when you click the button
<yofel__> that way you don't get any new page at all
<apachelogger> I really do not know what to do for the splash
<apachelogger> not even sure on the colors to use
<yofel__> aubergine background with blue gear?
<yofel__> that would at least kinda match ubuntu
<smartboyhw> Hi guys
<yofel__> apachelogger: how flexible are plymouth gradients actually? Is anything more than the previous blue to black gradient even doable?
<yofel__> hi smartboyhw 
<apachelogger> yofel__: one can write a plymouth plugin ;)
<apachelogger> there you can pull all the shit you desire
<apachelogger> yofel__: what gradients do you want?
<shadeslayer> yofel__: that was the plan
<yofel__> shadeslayer++
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I just copied kde-default.png to /lib/plymouth/kubuntu-logo/background.png and I get all the colors
<apachelogger> yofel__: that is... a plymouth window supports a top-bottom gradient only, everything else needs to be done from scratch
<yofel__> apachelogger: not sure yet, I kind of come up blank yet trying to think of something that blends nicely into lightdm :/
<shadeslayer> no need for gradients or stuff
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: yes, that's an image, not a gradient :P
<apachelogger> also
<yofel__> how big was that file again?
<shadeslayer> yeah, so, why not use that?
<apachelogger> also it fails if the driver only supports 4bpp
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: it scales
<apachelogger> it scales up and it scales down
<shadeslayer>  oh heh
<apachelogger> and the more it scales the shittier it looks
<shadeslayer> :D
<apachelogger> with the previous one it was nto noticable
<apachelogger> well, it was on HD 56inch 
<shadeslayer> hehe
<apachelogger> but still not as if you wanted to throw up because of it
<apachelogger> but that was due to the very nature of the previous pic, so that will not work now
<murthy_> hello everyone
<yofel__> hm
<yofel__> yofel_: go investigate lightdm-kde rendering later
<murthy_> clones?
<apachelogger> spooky
<apachelogger> so the intartubes also have no good ideas for splash screens
<yofel__> not really, this here is webchat from work. The place I'm at right now blocks almost everything
 * apachelogger sad :(
<murthy_> oh
<apachelogger> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S9KQyC3Po40 opensuse has a nice one
<apachelogger> though quite frankly it reminds me of the windows7 one
<murthy> smartboyhw: cantata packaged? 
 * yofel__ likes the win7 one
<smartboyhw> murthy, shoud have been
<murthy> smartboyhw: ??
<smartboyhw> murthy, not in the archive. Ask Riddell 
<murthy> Riddell: why bug 1103383 not closed?
<ubottu> bug 1103383 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging] cantata" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1103383
<yofel__> it got rejected from NEW twice, Riddell might know more
<smartboyhw> yofel_, oh no
 * smartboyhw goes for a reboot
<murthy> yofel__: there is a new version of wine available, does it needs packaging or the wine team will take care of it?
<apachelogger> yofel__, shadeslayer: what about something simple like osx?
<apachelogger> plane background + logo + indicator
<yofel__> murthy: they are usually fast on that I believe
<yofel__> haven't used wine in ages though
<murthy> yofel__: so we have to just copy from their ppa?
<yofel__> apachelogger: I don't mind. But can we add a kind of transition animation for lightdm then? A hard change from plain blue or so to the background would be urgh
<yofel__> murthy: dunno, I never looked at the packaging
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: does osx have a transition there?
<apachelogger> yofel__: no clue
<murthy> why do you people take a clue from other OS ?
<apachelogger> I really dunno what the animation would do
<apachelogger> like there is nothing that would make the blue go away in any more reasonable fashion
<yofel__> murthy: we're always open for other suggestions
<murthy> governing dynamics gentleman 
 * yofel__ actually likes the debian-kde ksplash. That looks like KDE and has simplicity
<apachelogger> pics or it didnt happen
<apachelogger> I personally would have a black background with with circular progress indicator
<yofel__> apachelogger: how about going with a black background with some sort of kubuntu logo?
<yofel__> :D
<murthy> have you seen a latest animated one, made in theme of a game?
<apachelogger> yofel__: <apachelogger> plane background + logo + indicator
<apachelogger> I did not say the background should be blue :P
<apachelogger> in fact it is hard to find a sensible blue :P
<yofel__> yeah, that was just stuck in my mind
<apachelogger> so it would probably a black with a hint of  blue
<apachelogger> murthy: huh?
<murthy> apachelogger: searching the video
<apachelogger> what would probably look neat from an artistic POV is some sort of 3dish sin vs. cos thing
<murthy> apachelogger: we need some more eye candy
<apachelogger> *shrug*
 * yofel__ wonders why he had to think of those win95 screensaver bezier curves when reading 3dish
<apachelogger> those kinds of thingare reeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaallllllllllllllllyyyyyyyyy expensive to create
<murthy> ya, but thats what people demand
<apachelogger> actually create + run ... i.e. since plymouth works in two dimensions you'd have loads of sprites moving loads of images in all possible fashions
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, LOL
<apachelogger> murthy: not really
<murthy> google search on planet.kde.org with "site:" doesn't work?
<apachelogger> people demand stuff that works :P
<murthy> apachelogger: also shiny stuff too :)
<apachelogger> having 2 people spend half a year making a splash screen that on a SSD system you see for exactly 1 second seems not worthwhile
<apachelogger> like, absolutely not worthwhile
<murthy> apachelogger: you should think different
<murthy> this is why mint scores
<murthy> shadeslayer: reminder: ktp-desktop-applets debian/copyright needs verification
<apachelogger> yofel__: http://www.flickr.com/photos/54316230@N06/5425492224/ that looks nice
<apachelogger> murthy: perhaps I should join mint
<yofel__> wow
<murthy> apachelogger: no what i mean is ubuntu+gift warpping=mint
<apachelogger> yofel__: though I'd have dropped the dots and instead had the bubbles animate
<apachelogger> which is actually pretty easy
<apachelogger> murthy: don't get your point
<yofel__> well, the dots are classic, which does have it's style
<apachelogger> so I should not go to mint, but mint does what the people want, so why would I not go to mint?
<apachelogger> yofel__: nah
<apachelogger> bubbles > dots
<apachelogger> way more organic
<murthy> apachelogger: we need girl models for promoting high tech cars :)
<apachelogger> i.e. you see something goes on
<smartboyhw> murthy, srsly?:P
<yofel__> apachelogger: like what? "Only for testing - the OS is still cooking"?
<apachelogger> but since the dots likely don't represent discrete process, but like ours go round and round the bubbles would be better
<apachelogger> yofel__: well that's what it is saying anyway :P
<murthy> smartboyhw: so you like the ceo to do that ? ha  ha ha
<apachelogger> but that is their proper logo I think
<smartboyhw> murthy, who's the CEO?
<apachelogger> so I'd have it actually spew bubbles
 * smartboyhw clearly misses the conversation and he needs to tell the channel ops to move these logs to #kubuntu-offtopic :P
<murthy> apachelogger: why can't we use qml and simple animation?
<apachelogger> yofel__: btw, I am a fan of subtle animations ^^
<murthy> thats nice
<apachelogger> murthy: who said you need qml for simple animations and who said we cannot have simple animations?
<yofel__> apachelogger: the last few mintues I kinda feel we strayed off that path
<apachelogger> yofel__: of subtle animations?
<yofel__> what we have is a black background and the logo. How about making the logo larger and putting some kind of animation INTO it?
<murthy> apachelogger: no i mean that to have an interactive one 
<apachelogger> yofel__: I tried logo animation it looks weird
<apachelogger> did not try it on black, but animating the logo actually looks weird
<yofel__> I didn't mean animate the gears itself. But we have space inside the gear circle
<yofel__> making the gear parts glow would look nice, but that's probably rather hard to do
<apachelogger> http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/screencasts/gear-rotate.webm
<apachelogger> yofel__: dunno, "making them glow" can mean any number of things :P
<murthy> apachelogger: looks traditional
<apachelogger> generally not though, the glowery would be a different sprite
<apachelogger> so for example they glowery can have different opacity and whatnot
<apachelogger> should not be hard, depending on what you mean by glow exactly :P
<murthy> apachelogger: something like the nokia breather led?
<apachelogger> what's that?
<murthy> apachelogger: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V4KTo-EHQsc
<murthy> apachelogger: somthing like the heart beat
<murthy> apachelogger: with less delay between off
<apachelogger> yeah so what'd that look like in a glowy context? :P
<yofel__> hm, we could show only the gear borders, then make one glow by filling it up and adding a bit of light shadow on the edges. Alternate that between the gears
<murthy> apachelogger: like a halo effect
<murthy> oh wow
<murthy> i got something
<apachelogger> yofel__: hm, I think the other way around would be better
<murthy> can it be made something like tony stark's arc reactor?
<yofel__> darken one down? On black that might look nice indeed
<murthy> http://media.comicvine.com/uploads/4/41059/1063747-1261078579132_super.jpg
<murthy> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_Lrw-o6DDrH8/TTO_d_qjznI/AAAAAAAAA3o/7aeFiJRtF0A/s1600/arcreactor.jpg
<apachelogger> what does that have to do with the kubuntu logo? Oo
<murthy> apachelogger: the halo effect with the glow
<apachelogger> uhm, we did still not talk about colors :P
<apachelogger> as far as i am concerned we are talking about black and white and variations thereof :P
<yofel__> so far yes, we can argue about colors later
<smartboyhw> Go to #ubuntu-classroom and #ubuntu-classroom-chat to learn more about ISO testing! (LOL)
<smartboyhw> My session:)
<murthy> yofel__: single color or textured?
<yofel__> murthy: I don't think we should use more than black/white + one color
<apachelogger> well
<murthy> yofel__:  gradient allowed ?
<yofel__> Mabe just pure black/white would be nice for a change. Even if that so doesn't fit with the wallpaper
<apachelogger> if we go minimalistic 3 colors and opacity level combos of those should be the max
<murthy> carbon fibre texture?
<apachelogger> yofel__: nuno said he's working on a splash-lightdm-wallpaper thing for .11
<yofel__> oh?
<murthy> ya
<apachelogger> yofel__: how about something air-plasma like?
<murthy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aLaAw5mKzJA
<apachelogger> no
<shadeslayer> sorry, I'm completely engrossed with getting my ATi card working
<apachelogger> you and your weird hardware
<shadeslayer>  :P
<shadeslayer> apparently it's possible to hide the intel card completely with setpci calls
<murthy> shadeslayer: laptop ?
<shadeslayer> murthy: yep
<shadeslayer> murthy: some blocking stuff has come up for 12.04.2
<shadeslayer> so ktp will have to wait
<Riddell> murthy, smartboyhw: I've no idea where cantata went
<Riddell> it was in New queue
<smartboyhw> Riddell, uh?
<Riddell> but someone must have rejected it without saying why
<Riddell> maybe they e-mailed vassie and not the ubuntu-archive list
 * shadeslayer nudges Riddell to look at https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/kde-extra/+packages for fixed kde-workspace packages
<shadeslayer> currently has i386 packages only
<murthy> shadeslayer: ubuntu 13.04 doesnot login with the greeter or xserver crashing because if the notification changes
<murthy> shadeslayer: *of
<shadeslayer> wfm
<murthy> shadeslayer: some third party app must be the problem
<shadeslayer> dunno
<murthy> Riddell: cantata build problem or something else?
<smartboyhw> Even Riddell doesn't  know (hmm)
<Riddell> murthy: no it must have been rejected from New
<Riddell> but they should e-mail the ubuntu-arhicve list to say why and haven't
<murthy> Riddell: so what will our next step?
<Riddell> murthy: I'm asking in #ubuntu-archive but I'll just upload again if I don't get a reply
<murthy> Riddell: ok
<smartboyhw> Riddell, thx
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<smartboyhw> BluesKaj, hey
<BluesKaj> hi smartboyhw
<shadeslayer> Riddell: can you also check why plasma-mobile wasn't moved to -release?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: oh and PrincessLuna in #kubuntu has UEFI + Secureboot hardware
<murthy> BluesKaj: hi
<BluesKaj> hi murthy
<Riddell> hi PrincessLuna 
<PrincessLuna> Riddell: Hi
<Riddell> PrincessLuna: want to be an elite kubuntu tester?
<PrincessLuna> Riddell: Sure, but not until the end of this year.
<Riddell> hah, a year's a long time in computing :)
<Riddell> PrincessLuna: to answer your question on #kubuntu secureboot isn't supported in 12.10
<Riddell> that's only ubuntu
<PrincessLuna> As I have a rather large amount of pending work on Windows development work etc
<PrincessLuna> Riddell: That makes sense then
<Riddell> I'm looking at ways to test it so it can be added to 13.04
<Riddell> PrincessLuna: do you know what happens when you turn off secureboot?
<murthy> PrincessLuna:  depreciate windows
<PrincessLuna> Riddell: It boots
<Riddell> PrincessLuna: that seems not much security then if you can just tell the firmware to turn it off
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I think we need to poke cjwatson about whether the secure boot stuff is only built for windows
<PrincessLuna> Riddell: With UEFI on but secure boot off, you see the grub prompt, again a black screen on booting but in a couple of seconds the splash screen is visible
<shadeslayer> hm
<Riddell> shadeslayer: how do you mean?  it's built for ubuntu
<PrincessLuna> But the firmware secure boot implementation is different for windows and linux. On Windows 8 when secure boot is on, rather than seeing a normal win8 logo splash screen, you see the oem logo splash screen
<murthy> Riddell: we wont use fsf's solution?
<Riddell> murthy: what's that?
<yofel__> Riddell: fun part: the microsoft specification requires it to be disableable on x86 and x86_64
<yofel__> murthy: I'm pretty certain that we use shim or how that was called
<murthy> Riddell: http://www.linuxnewshere.com/index.php/linux-foundation-secure-boot-system-released
<Riddell> yofel__: but does that mean there's no security at all or does it do something nasty like wipe your hard disk same as the Nexus does?
<Riddell> murthy, PrincessLuna: we'll do what ubuntu desktop does, that way it'll work the same, I just need a way to test it
<Riddell> I've found a laptop for sale for about #380
<Riddell> hmm US keyboard layout fail
<murthy> ok
<yofel__> Riddell: it's supposed to prevent malicious software from cracking windows, if you have access to the hardware it provides no security at all
<Riddell> yofel__: oh I see
<yofel__> murthy: ok, I haven't read that yet. Haven't followed SB related news too closely the last ~month
<murthy> yofel__: ok
<PrincessLuna> Riddell: Well technically, Ms claims its to prevent malicious stuff from booting. But actually Vista and 7 were pirated using a modified grub loader that emulates an OEM bios such that windows believes it is activated using an OEM pre-install key.
<ovidiu-florin> hello world :D
<murthy> ovidiu-florin: hello
<Riddell> shadeslayer: that kde-workspace update looks good
<Riddell> shadeslayer: needs a bug number in the changelog
<Riddell> shadeslayer: and it would be good to say that the patch is from upstream
<Riddell> then just upload and we'll do the SRU thing
<Riddell> shadeslayer: able to do that now or shall I?
<apachelogger> yofel__: http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/screencasts/boot.avi
<apachelogger> I really think we'll end up getting a black on white splash
<yofel__> "Beim Wiedergeben der Datei ist in Windows Media Player ein Problem aufgetreten." Oh how I hate this Company PC
<Mirv> Riddell: when you're done with the uploads, you are now free to check  lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/qtwebkit-opensource-src ...
<murthy> apachelogger: this is awesome
<murthy> apachelogger: is ok if we dont use the blue tint?
<murthy> apachelogger: is it ok if we dont use the blue tint?
<Riddell> Mirv: ooh the fun one :)
<Riddell> Mirv: how come qt3d in queue is from git instead of 5.0.1 release?
<Mirv> Riddell: qt3d hasn't had a release, similar to qtsensors and qtlocation. ie. is not yet an official module.
<Mirv> and qtpim, qtfeedback, qtconnectivity, qtsystems which will come at some point
<Riddell> qtpim?  that sounds scary
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yeah, I was planning on updating the changelog when I uploaded
<Mirv> Riddell: one more oneliner to the qtwebkit pushed
<shadeslayer> plus, It's pretty clear if you read the patch that its from upstream
<shadeslayer> it has a commit id and what not
<Mirv> qtpim is not nearly as scary as when it depended on libkcal some year back
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> Riddell:   * Add fix_plasma_init_order.diff to fix plasma init order [LP: 1123126]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1123126 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu Precise) "12.04 plasma init script order wrong" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1123126
<shadeslayer> look good?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yep
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I added the diff to the bug already
<shadeslayer> awesome
<shadeslayer> I'll just go ahead and upload
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> Riddell: did you upload
<Riddell> shadeslayer: no go ahead
<shadeslayer> ah okay
<smartboyhw> Riddell, found the rejection problem of cantata yet?
<Riddell> smartboyhw: nope, I'll just upload again and see what happens
<smartboyhw> Grrrr
<yofel__> Feature request: modification logs for https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/raring/+queue?queue_state=4&queue_text=cantata -.-
<smartboyhw> Riddell, it made sense it got rejected
<Riddell> shadeslayer: did you upload?  ScottK is around to review
<smartboyhw> It is proposed on 30 Jan
<smartboyhw> I remember fixing the copyright file two days ago (11th Feb)
<shadeslayer> need a couple of minutes, pull-lp-source is being slow
<Riddell> shadeslayer: oh I'll just do it then
<shadeslayer> fine with me :)
<apachelogger> murthy: I find it rather terrible actually
<apachelogger> also it does not scale
<apachelogger> yofel__: you can install vlc dont you know :P
<murthy> apachelogger: the background or the breathing glow effect?
<apachelogger> bg
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> the entire thing
 * shadeslayer is sad
<Riddell> shadeslayer: aww why so sad?
<apachelogger> yofel__: http://wstaw.org/m/2013/02/13/plasma-desktopLe2114.png
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, LOL
<murthy> apachelogger: firefly highlight effect?
<yofel__> that's not too bad (and yeah, thanks for reminding me about vlc portable -.-)
<shadeslayer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1644035/
<shadeslayer> stupid fglrx
<murthy> shadeslayer: are you aware of the recent dropped ati drivers?
<shadeslayer> ?
<shadeslayer> recently dropped?
<murthy> shadeslayer: some of the drivers are moved to legacy
<Mirv> Riddell: for tomorrow btw, I'd like to hear your wishlist for lp:~timo-jyrinki/+junk/qtcreator (Qt Creator 2.7 beta) - would you want to have the debian/copyright made into DEP-5 from what's currently in Ubuntu, or would you only want me to get that branch properly on top of lp:ubuntu/qtcreator? I forked it since I wanted to work on packaging only
<shadeslayer> I don't think this a legacy card ;)
<shadeslayer> it's barely an year old
<shadeslayer> probably some weird way the firmware is accessed or sth
<Riddell> Mirv: I don't mind if it's dep-5 or not
<Riddell> I don't think ubuntu or debian archive admins care much one way or the other
<Mirv> yeah, it's certainly out of date though, not touched in 1.5 years
<murthy> shadeslayer: "SetVBEMode failed" ?
<shadeslayer> murthy: ?
<shadeslayer> what about it
<murthy> shadeslayer: why does it fail?
<shadeslayer> read the lines before it?
<shadeslayer> and I don't know why those fail
<Riddell> Mirv: so if it ends up in new we'll pull you up on that, but if it doesn't probably nobody will notice
<shadeslayer> if I knew, I'd be able to use my ATi card :P
<murthy> shadeslayer: if you don't mind can you paste your kernel log?
<shadeslayer> can't? that's an old Xorg log that I saved
<shadeslayer> I'll have to install fglrx again :P
<murthy> shadeslayer: whats the ccard model?
<shadeslayer> the paste has it
<Mirv> Riddell: ok
<murthy> shadeslayer: raring?
<Riddell> Mirv: qtbase and qtdeclarative approved!
<shadeslayer> murthy: yeah
<Riddell> thanks for keeping with those
<murthy> shadeslayer: have you tried the experimental/beta drivers?
<shadeslayer> which ones are those?
 * shadeslayer is waiting for someone on #ubuntu-x to respond
<Mirv> Riddell: thanks a bunch!
<murthy> shadeslayer: ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa 
<shadeslayer> hmm ... nope, from what I can see I need to dump the vbios
<shadeslayer> when booting in bios mode
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, one strange thing: I'm actually in the xorg-edgers team:P
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: heh?
<murthy> nice
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, yep:P
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: are you an elite X developer
<Riddell> Mirv: mm that qtwebkit copyright is a beast
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, no I'm elite X bug  triager:P
<shadeslayer> ah :D
<Riddell> Mirv: you can have one block per licence, file with different copyright holders can go in the same block (as far as I'm concerned)
<murthy> shadeslayer: but isn't using vbios safe?
<Mirv> Riddell: yeah, it's a beast like no other. the existing 500k of it already had repetition, but one choice indeed would be to have all copyright holders for all files having eg. BSD-3-clause in a same section
<shadeslayer> the question is, what exactly is vbios
<Mirv> Riddell: the addition is my best effort to make sure all ~significant copyright holders are listed, with a lot of grepping magic. I did not try to do a proper review on the existing 500k - there has been a lot of effort on that on Debian side last Autumn
<murthy> shadeslayer: wait, i paste the reason
<shadeslayer> okay
<Mirv> I did check not to add any files that were already covered, so the additions are true additions. I started with the 2300 different copyright lines I got with some grepping, got first down to 1100 and then with comparing to which parties have already been covered to finally about 300 and then to 100 certain ones missing, of which I added those that seemed somehow significant
<Mirv> or something like that, it's been a blur doing that ;)
<murthy> shadeslayer: read the comment on the top http://paste.kde.org/670298/
<shadeslayer> once I can figure out how to get my ATI card working, I can play Shank \o/
<shadeslayer> murthy: huh?
<shadeslayer> that's just framebuffer stuff
<shadeslayer> how does that concern fglrx
<shadeslayer> and the vbios error ( whatever the hell that is )
<Riddell> that sqlite licence makes me laugh every time I see it
<apachelogger> yofel__: http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/screencasts/boot-rotate.webm
<apachelogger> colors not quite intense enough, but gives the general idea
<Riddell> Mirv: yep passes all my spot check, I'll get it uploaded
<murthy> shadeslayer: some framebuffer drivers wont work well with graphics drivers , nvidia recomments to not use some of these drivers
<Mirv> Riddell: great
<murthy> apachelogger: looks very simple, something like this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KOSrXSIIlB8
<murthy> apachelogger: its like the ubuntu's welcome screen for phone
<murthy> apachelogger: http://youtu.be/YzbTfC0tyxg?t=1m41s
<murthy> apachelogger: with everyglow a shockwave
<shadeslayer> Riddell: isn't precise oversized?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yeah, but I fear we'll have to live with that now
<shadeslayer> :(
<Riddell> and point people to 12.04.1 if they need a CD sized one
<shadeslayer> I wanted to dump the bios
<shadeslayer> but now I have to download the alternate ISO
<Riddell> popey, Mirv: qtwebkit approved!
<Riddell> shadeslayer: dump the bios?
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, ?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: some firmware thingy
<shadeslayer> that is required by my ATI card
<popey> \o/ Riddell thank you!
<Riddell> ooh but qtbase-opensource-src failed on powerpc
<Riddell> popey: oh don't worry I'm sure we'll find something to fault in binary New :)
<popey> Of course.
<Daviey> Riddell: you should reject it for debian/copyright being too verbose. :)
<Riddell> :)
<popey> heh
<yofel__> Riddell: 12.04.0 rather as I believe one 12.04.1 image is oversized too
<Riddell> yofel__: oh ok, not even a regression then
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> it was a regression for .1 :P
<apachelogger> so unless regressions degrade it's still a regression of sorts ^^
<smartboyhw> lol
<shadeslayer> heh
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1123126] 12.04 plasma init script order wrong @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1123126 (by lordievader)
<afiestas> apachelogger: is it packaged yet?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: is it packaged yet?
<shadeslayer> what's packaged where
<yofel__> that user thingy
<apachelogger> user-manager
<afiestas> apachelogger: shadeslayer told me it was you doing it
<afiestas> ._.
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: you were doing it!
<shadeslayer> infact
<shadeslayer> you said it was done
<apachelogger> I pushed the packaging ages ago and shadeslayer said he had a recipe :P
<shadeslayer> no
 * apachelogger throws keyboard through channel
<shadeslayer> never said that
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: do we at least a master import?
<afiestas> ._.
 * shadeslayer throws his mouse through the channel
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I think so
<shadeslayer> though I can't find it
<apachelogger> <apachelogger> shadeslayer: do we have a recipe?
<apachelogger> <shadeslayer> apachelogger: yes
<shadeslayer> what
<shadeslayer> https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-dev/user-manager/scratch-master
<afiestas> ._.
<apachelogger> that's scratch-master
<apachelogger> -.-
<shadeslayer> ruh roh, you're just putting words in my mouth now
<shadeslayer> sigh
<afiestas> -___________________________________________________________-
<shadeslayer> afiestas: it's in kde:user-manager now?
<afiestas> --------_________________________--------
<afiestas> shadeslayer: yes
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I have no officially lost track of things I was supposed to do today :|
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: http://paste.kde.org/670364/
<apachelogger> I lost track one month ago
<afiestas> ._.
<apachelogger> TOO MUCH BROKEN STUFF :@
<shadeslayer> ...
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I'm deleting your scratch branch
<apachelogger> afiestas: can you also do an ascii tux or something
<apachelogger> EHUNGRYSQUARED
<afiestas>             .-"""-.
<afiestas>            '       \
<afiestas>           |,.  ,-.  |
<afiestas>           |()L( ()| |
<afiestas>           |,'  `".| |
<afiestas>           |.___.',| `
<apol> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JBmN_tisl9M << declare war to stress!
<afiestas>          .j `--"' `  `.
<afiestas>         / '        '   \
<afiestas>        / /          `   `.
<afiestas>       / /            `    .
<afiestas>      / /              l   |
<afiestas>     . ,               |   |
<afiestas>     ,"`.             .|   |
<afiestas>  _.'   ``.          | `..-'l
<afiestas> |       `.`,        |      `.
<afiestas> |         `.    __.j         )
<afiestas> |__        |--""___|      ,-'
<afiestas>    `"--...,+""""   `._,.-' 
<shadeslayer> ...
<apachelogger> roflmao
<apol> sotty
<apol> sorry
<apol> i broke the tux :(
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> sec
<shadeslayer> https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-dev/user-manager/master
<apachelogger> apol: I just hope you did not make afiestas cry
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: there's nothing imported yet
<apachelogger> :(
<shadeslayer> yeah, because I just requested it
<apachelogger> I'll have starved by the time this is imported
<apachelogger> halp!
<apachelogger> apol: oh, that stress episode was awesome
<afiestas> apachelogger: shadeslayer you both make me cry taking more time to package than time I have used for developing
<afiestas> ._.
<afiestas> I have had to ping you 3 times to get shit going
 * afiestas get depressed
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> even more fun considering it was done like last wed or whenver you asked for it
<Riddell> gosh my computer crashes and all breaks loose in here
 * apachelogger giggles
<smartboyhw> Riddell, what!?
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, grrr
<shadeslayer> clearly we make awesome software
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: what's the versioning you want
<apachelogger> I forgot
<shadeslayer> :|
<apachelogger> steal from print-manager or something
<apachelogger> or whatever we packaged recently
<apachelogger> tomahawk
<apachelogger> no, that's a bad example
<apachelogger> just copy from somewhere and make it get a version <0.0
<apachelogger> as long as it is 0.0 we can always fiddle with it
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, you want me to fix plasmate's copyright tmr?
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: yeah, would be awesome
<shadeslayer> another thing I forgot about today
<smartboyhw> LO
<smartboyhw> LOL
<shadeslayer> it's like today is "Forget about everything day"
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: once that's done, Riddell can upload
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, :)
<yofel__> see, ATi doesn't just break your system, it even breaks your memory
<shadeslayer> clearly
<shadeslayer> it's a conspiracy!
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: do we have a recipe yet?
<shadeslayer> nope, I was dinnering
<apachelogger> I'd really like to go have dinner
<shadeslayer> give me a minute
<apachelogger> ...
<shadeslayer> :P
<apachelogger> we have an attitude problem good sir :P
<shadeslayer> https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-dev/user-manager/master is not a branch on Launchpad.
<shadeslayer> erm
<shadeslayer> whoops
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: https://code.launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+recipe/user-manager-daily
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: waiting for code import to be done
<shadeslayer> another thing I forgot, check for UDS registrations and sponsorships
<shadeslayer> nope, still not open
<Riddell> shadeslayer: once what's done?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: plasmate
<shadeslayer> needs copyright stuff that smartboyhw volunteered to do
<Riddell> oh cool
<Riddell> my raring alpha 2 install keeps crashing when I try to cat the arm image to an SD memory card :(
<shadeslayer> :S
<shadeslayer> Riddell: that's your laptop telling you it's too old :P
<Riddell> yeah?  and I should get a shiny new uefi one?
<shadeslayer> hehe
<shadeslayer> afiestas: code import is done, builds triggered
<shadeslayer> will take 39 minutes according to lunchpad
<afiestas> shadeslayer: thanks
<yofel__> and another X minutes after that
<afiestas> I only have to implement "change password" and user-manager should be feature completed
<shadeslayer> true :)
<afiestas> aah, that and changing the "face" (avatar)
<shadeslayer> afiestas: that's trivial code
<shadeslayer> the face changing
<afiestas> the whole user-manager is, thign is somebody have to do it :p
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> afiestas: what does the ui communicate with?
<shadeslayer> is there a daemon or some sort of API?
<afiestas> accountservice
<afiestas> freedesktop thingy kinda works
<shadeslayer> ah okay
<shadeslayer> now why is zsync downloading so slowly :|
<murthy> yofel__: can you push libdlna in my ppa?
<yofel__> murthy: where to?
<murthy> yofel__: raring updates?
<murthy> yofel__: or an appropriate place place you think
<yofel__> murthy: that's not part of the kubuntu packageset so you'll have to find a MOTU or core-dev (or file a sponsorhip request)
<murthy> yofel__: do you know anyone?
<yofel__> we have a few here in case they decide not to hide ;P
<yofel__> otherwise -> #ubuntu-motu has plenty
<murthy> yofel__: ok
<yofel__> and there's https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SponsorshipProcess
 * yofel__ makes his way home, bbl
<skaet> Riddell, ScottK, and others interested ;)   Draft Release notes to be added to for Kubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/Alpha2/Kubuntu.   Can you please add some of the Kubuntu specific features to it?   Feel free to correct anything that looks wrong as well.  :)
<Riddell> thanks skaet 
<shadeslayer> possibly indent that image so that it appears in the middle?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: it's a wiki, edit :)
<shadeslayer> I have no idea how to to make it appear in the middle :)
 * shadeslayer looks at help
<shadeslayer> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rekonq/+bug/1124310
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1124310 in rekonq (Ubuntu) "Rekonq 2.1 Spell Check in Kubuntu 13.04 broken pending qtwebkit 2.3 beta1" [Undecided,New]
<shadeslayer> we should update to 2.3 beta1
<shadeslayer> okay, I will seriously look at it this tomorrow
<shadeslayer> hmm ... don't see anything on moin moin help that tells me how to do indent it so that it always appears in the middle on all screen sizes
<Riddell> shadeslayer: now that qtwebkit 5 packaging is in you could just see if that back be backported to 2.3?
<shadeslayer> will do
 * shadeslayer checks right now
<shadeslayer> heh, they tagged beta 2
<shadeslayer> Riddell: is qtwebkit 5 in the archive
<shadeslayer> ?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: uh my computer crashed copying the arm image to SD when running 12.04 too, maybe it is the hardware
<Riddell> shadeslayer: qtwebkit5 just passed New
<Riddell> so source should be in there
<Riddell> qtwebkit-opensource-src
<Riddell> I think
<shadeslayer> okay
<yofel_> Riddell: is the sd drive something like mmcblk0 ?
<yofel_> I had problems with my controller and usb-creator
<shadeslayer> http://i.imgur.com/aZogAyH.png : Funky google chrome
<shadeslayer> yofel_: heh, I have problems with my inbuilt sdcard reader as well
<Riddell> yofel_: yes
<shadeslayer> something about not being able to read the memory card one moment, and then becoming fine the next moment
<yofel_> it fails on my t510, but works on the tp edge from work which has a different controller
<Riddell> it's always worked fine before
<shadeslayer> fun, qtwebkit-opensource-src is 30 MB's,  https://gitorious.org/webkit/qtwebkit-23/archive-tarball/qtwebkit-2.3-beta2 is 1.2 GB's
<shadeslayer> wtf? 
<Riddell> um
<Riddell> there might be some cruft they left in there :)
<shadeslayer> well
<shadeslayer> there used to be a script that generated a tar
<shadeslayer> but that doesn't work anymore
<Riddell> 10:36 < apachelogger> where's sheytan when you need him -.-
<shadeslayer> Mirv: how did you generate the qtwebkit 5 tar?
<sheytan> Riddell: there he is
<sheytan> apachelogger: ping pong pingy
<Riddell> shadeslayer: there's loads of stuff in the gitorious one you pointed me at which isn't in the qt5 one
<Riddell> e.g.  2.2G    LayoutTests/
<shadeslayer> :S
<Riddell> shadeslayer: Mirv will get it from http://releases.qt-project.org/qt5/5.0.1/submodules_tar/
<shadeslayer> hm
<Riddell> ManualTests PerformanceTests Websites all gone
<shadeslayer> well ... I can't just randomly drop folders
<Riddell> probably stuff in subdirectories too that aren't used by qtwebkit but are used by some other webkits
<shadeslayer> there has to be some sense to this madness
<Riddell> it's not random, do it to match the qt5 tar
<Riddell> ok out for a few hours to techmeetup. new 12.04.2 candidate images expected sometime, alpha 2 testing to be done
<lordievader> Riddell: I don't think there is any need to verify the bug fix for bug 1123126 a second time?
<skaet> Riddell,  ok.  Alpha 2 publishing will likely trigger on your testing finishing off.   Let slangasek know when you're comfortable publishing starting off.
<ubottu> bug 1123126 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu Precise) "12.04 plasma init script order wrong" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1123126
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1124149] Kubuntu 13.04 power button always turn off system @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1124149 (by Turbo)
<genii-around> Not here it doesn't
<yofel> BarkingFish reported that, let's see if he turns up
<yofel> I remeber such and issue ages ago because the kded4 check in /etc/acpi/powerbtn.sh leaves room for improvement
<genii-around> Maybe he has nsome setting like acpi=off or so on
<yofel> I just noticed that when filing a bug on bugs.kde.org, out packages are being marked as being from "Other" distribution
<yofel> probably because bugzilla says "Ubuntu packages", and our kdelibs specifies "Kubuntu packages"
<yofel> what do we want to adjust?
<lordievader> In 13.04 the screensaver does not return focus to the application that had focus before the screensaver activated, to what package do I address this bug?
<yofel> kwin would be responsible for that I believe
<lordievader> yofel: Thank you ;)
<lordievader> Hmm ubuntu-bug claim kwin doesn't exist, must it be some plasma-something?
<lordievader> Or kde-window-manager?
<yofel> lordievader: rather report that to bugs.kde.org
<Quintasan> \o
<yofel> lordievader: tip about apport though: ubuntu-bug /usr/bin/kwin work ;)
<lordievader> Hey thanks :) On bugs.kde report it to kwin?
<yofel> I would say
<yofel> or the locker, but window focus is usually the responsibility of the window manager
<lordievader> Oke :)
<Quintasan> apachelogger: ping
 * yofel wonders if he's just making kde bug 315086 more confusing
<ubottu> KDE bug 315086 in kpart "konsole hangs on launch with attached config" [Normal,Confirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=315086
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1030022] Port from legacy Xlib to to modern XCB @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1030022 (by Fred)
<Riddell> evening
<apachelogger> morning
 * apachelogger cannot sleep :(
<apachelogger> Quintasan: pong
<Quintasan> Riddell: \o
<apachelogger> sheytan: good morning
<Quintasan> It's evening here duh
<apachelogger> sheytan_: we needs a bootscreen good sir ^^
<Quintasan> XD
<Quintasan> apachelogger: GJ!
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Say, you don't happen to know any KDE developers that would like to give a talk at 10th Linux Session in Poland?
<sheytan> apachelogger: ofcourse we do. So we do some few things ;)
<sheytan> did you see my blog post about ubiquity?
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> shadeslayer needs to implement tho ^^
<apachelogger> http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/screencasts/boot-rotate.webm
<sheytan> apachelogger: the logo looks better with the circle around it ;)
<apachelogger> we wanted to go super minimalistic
<sheytan> plus i think it would be better to blink each piece of the gear only once 
<Quintasan> good
<sheytan> super minimalistic is to minimalistic in this case :)
<apachelogger> not sure
<apachelogger> my pov: SSD setups ought to be the point of reference and there you don't really see the splash anyway
<sheytan> and i aked  you if you see my blog spot, couse i want kinda background for the splash, installer and ldm, but i have to create it :D
<sheytan> apachelogger: have an ssd too this times, and i know what you talk about
<sheytan> but atleast don't make it black :)
<sheytan> do it gray
<sheytan> plus that circle i mention above. 
<apachelogger> people don't like grey
<sheytan> you can do a demo atleast :D
<sheytan> they do
<sheytan> i do :D
<apachelogger> that is to say I thought about making it an oxygen-style of grey
<Quintasan> >oxygen style of grey
<Quintasan> blue?
 * Quintasan hides
<apachelogger> blue looks weird
<sheytan> apachelogger: can you show me the oxygen-gray one?
<sheytan> blue not
<apachelogger> not in kubuntu right now
<sheytan> mail me please :)
<sheytan> but what you generally think about havin one background for installer, ldm and ksplash and other for the wallpaper (which in this case we already have)?
<sheytan> this will look more elegant
<sheytan> i'm really tired looking on the same image everywhere. Same thing in the KDE apps. They use default wallpaper for each app main view.
<apachelogger> hah
<apachelogger> yeah I noticed that in kmail today
<apachelogger> made me almost throw up
<apachelogger> looks terrible
<sheytan> that's waht i'm talking about
<apachelogger> sheytan: apparently nuno has some great unified vision for plymouth-lightdm-ksplash for 4.11
<sheytan> they suppose to use one standard backgrohnd
<apachelogger> so personally I'd not invest too much into unification for kubuntu 13.04
<sheytan> did you see it?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> well
<sheytan> :D
<apachelogger> I saw the lightdm thing
<sheytan> which has the 4.10 wallpaper as background
<apachelogger> http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/screencasts/boot.avi
<apachelogger> (mind the encoding is a bit broken so I'd download the file)
<sheytan> i did
<sheytan> but
<sheytan> it's not bad
<sheytan> one thing
<sheytan> plymouth must have a logo in the middle of the screen. Not in the corner. I didn't see it in the first 5 sec
<sheytan> we can use the Nuno's background
<sheytan> but with the anim. you just made
<sheytan> can you combine this?
<apachelogger> yeah
<sheytan> good
<apachelogger> please talk to nuno about that first though
<sheytan> plus i don't like the user list. It's too minimalistic
<apachelogger> I think some framey thing is missing
<apachelogger> surrounding the current entry
<sheytan> yeah
<sheytan> plus the clock i used in my ldm theme
<sheytan> generally a clock and date is missing here
<sheytan> and session switch
<sheytan> :)
<apachelogger> date I think we do not need, clock is useful tho
<apachelogger> sheytan: yeah, since it is essentially a clone of the ubuntu theme, we should simply drag in their remaining design ... i.e. a frame around the current entry + some tiny icon to switch the session
<sheytan> but it's cool to have such: Monday, 15th february | 11:23
<apachelogger> in some languages that can easily be twice as long
<sheytan> ppl use big screens these days :D
<apachelogger> thing is... I often am at the login screen and wonder what time it is
<apachelogger> I do not particularly wonder what date it is
<apachelogger> let alone the weekday
<sheytan> anyway, i belive Nuno will comeout with something for the session
<apachelogger> like if I did not know the weekday I'd be worried ^^
<sheytan> happens to me too
<apachelogger> you should see a doctor :P
<sheytan> doesn't happen that often :D
<sheytan> yet
<sheytan> anyway
<apachelogger> ah well, we can't use being hung over as a use case after which our software should be designed :P
<apachelogger> ah yes
<sheytan> Nuno wants to have the theme for 4.11 and we release 13.04 in april which is going to be first
<apachelogger> sheytan: reason why I did not put a logo in with the nuno background
<apachelogger> ...
<apachelogger> we cannot really nicely animate from plymouth to lightdm
<apachelogger> so iff we want to go for the smoothest possible transition the elements found in plymouth ought to be present in lightdm
<apachelogger> hence why I made the shutdown button breath, rather than slap a logo in the middle of the screen that then magically disappears
<sheytan> i think that's the way it should be that a thing disappears. Why? Couse you're not in plymouth anymore
<sheytan> that's not a big problem i guess
<apachelogger> ScottK, Riddell: get the point of bug 1030022
<ubottu> bug 1030022 in spectrwm (Ubuntu) "Port from legacy Xlib to to modern XCB" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1030022
<apachelogger> ?
<apachelogger> sheytan: that is inconsistent arguing, if we expect the user to know/care that there is a different piece of software that presents the bootscreen vs. the login manager then we can simply have different themes alltogether
<apachelogger> otherwise we'd have to change amarok to not use a non-standard toolbar
<sheytan> but till now we did it that yway
<sheytan> way
<sheytan> we had a kubuntu logo and that dots lighting
<sheytan> then they did disappear and kdm showed up
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> and it was inconsistent
<sheytan> a little bit
<sheytan> windows has it that way, os x, and we did and nobody cares
<sheytan> so maybe the disappearing logo will be not a bad idea :)
<genii-around> Is this what causes the boot to just go grey with Kubuntu 13.04  and the progress dots in black each first boot after an update? The subsequent boots show the gears and correct background.
<apachelogger> both also have insanenly minimalistic splashes, so we should go with that :P
<apachelogger> genii-around: sounds more like something is wrong with your initramfs and/or upstart and/or plymouth
<sheytan> yeah, welcome  back to the past ;D
<Quintasan> besides
<Quintasan> isn't investing time in that kind of pointless?
<genii-around> apachelogger: Hm, OK. I did have to make a custom initrd
<sheytan> it's not
<Quintasan> most users install closed source drviers
<xnox> "<sheytan> did you see my blog post about ubiquity?" link? =)
<Quintasan> and that breaks plymouth
<Quintasan> at least nvidia does
<sheytan> Quintasan: doesn't break here
<apachelogger> nvidia doesnt
<Quintasan> what
<Quintasan> why does my plymouth looks like crap?
<apachelogger> intel doesn't
<apachelogger> ati perhaps does
<apachelogger> can't remember
<apachelogger> shadeslayer would know muhahaha
<Quintasan> apachelogger: you sure?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: kinda
<sheytan> i'm running on optimus right now and nvidia and intel work both great
<Quintasan> this retarded closed source driver doesn't even support proper framebuffer here
<apachelogger> I don't really see my splashes a lot
<Quintasan> oh
<Quintasan> great
<Quintasan> it's another problem only I have
<apachelogger> get an SSD
<sheytan> on my PC with nvidia closed source works fine too
<Quintasan> the driver says there is no 1920x1080 framebuffer
<sheytan> but as apachelogger just said, SSD is to quick for this :)
<Quintasan> and it uses some crap resolution
<apachelogger> fortunately it is not too quick for kde login
<sheytan> xnox: http://madsheytan.blogspot.com/2013/02/poszukiwanie-nowych-rozwiazan.html
<apachelogger> which is somewhat disturbing
<sheytan> it's not apachelogger
<apachelogger> like it takes longer to login than it takes to start the OS
<apachelogger> ...
<sheytan> yeah :D
<sheytan> and you already throwed up some things that were starting with kde ;d
<apachelogger> it's plasma's fault
<sheytan> maybe libplasma2 and qml will change the thing a bit
<sheytan> apachelogger: ok, i just asked nuno for the backgroun so i will take some time tomorrow on mockups ;)
<Riddell> nuno is stuck in glasgow
<sheytan> ok guys
<sheytan> talk to ya tomorrow
<sheytan> take care ;)
<Riddell> shadeslayer: hey plasma active is working lovely, well done on that
<Riddell> whee phonon vlc!
<Riddell> congratulations apachelogger 
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1123126] 12.04 plasma init script order wrong @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1123126 (by lordievader)
<Quintasan> apachelogger: so
<Quintasan> apachelogger: what about my question?
<Quintasan> Riddell: Did you get it running on a tablet or PC?
<Quintasan> mfw shadeslayer did plasma active
<Riddell> Quintasan: on my lapop
<Quintasan> oh
<Quintasan> well
<Quintasan> gotta give it a spin
<Riddell> mfw?
<yofel> hm, launchpad is kidding me
<yofel> was trying to make a daily build of proper kdelibs, which turned out like this: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/131187602/buildlog.txt.gz
#kubuntu-devel 2013-02-14
<yofel> https://code.launchpad.net/~yofel/+recipe/kubuntu-kdelibs-stable
<yofel> and why are those builders running hardy o.O
<apachelogger> Quintasan: dunno, any of the berlin folks?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: You are asking me that?
<apachelogger> well you'd have to ask who has time :P
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I don't have anyone particular in mind, I've joined this students org because it sounded like a good idea and it turned out those guys are behind one of those yearly Linux Sessions
<Quintasan> apachelogger: and I kind of got pulled in (same as here if you ask me)
<apachelogger> write to kde-promo or kde-events or kde-devel
<Quintasan> Mmmkay.
 * Quintasan jots this down
<Riddell> !testers | new 12.04.2 candidates
<ubottu> new 12.04.2 candidates: Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, smartboyhw, Quintasan, lordievader for information.
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, PING
<smartboyhw> !testers | Precise 12.04.2 desktop/alternate 20130214 images has arrived and make sure Bug 1123126 doesn't exist anymore
<ubottu> bug 1123126 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu Precise) "12.04 plasma init script order wrong" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1123126
<ubottu> Precise 12.04.2 desktop/alternate 20130214 images has arrived and make sure Bug 1123126 doesn't exist anymore: Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, smartboyhw, Quintasan, lordievader for information.
<smartboyhw> Hmm can someone help test Wubi?
<smartboyhw> :P
<ScottK> Not really
<smartboyhw> ScottK, LOL
 * smartboyhw is testing the Kubuntu 12.04.2 desktop image (20130214)
<smartboyhw> At least that Bug 1123126 is fixed
<ubottu> bug 1123126 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu Precise) "12.04 plasma init script order wrong" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1123126
<smartboyhw> And I'm not seeing any problems!
<lordievader> Will do some testing this afternoon, I hope. Good that bug 1123126 is fixed :D. Have no Windows on my test machine, so I cannot test Wubi :(
<ubottu> bug 1123126 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu Precise) "12.04 plasma init script order wrong" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1123126
<smartboyhw> lordievader, me too no Windows
<smartboyhw> I'm doing testing while typing up meeting minutes and doing some homework and such:P
<lordievader> Usually the same here, have one machine installing a test image, while I done somethin else :)
<ScottK> Thanks for testing.
<ScottK> Pretty much no one in Kubuntu has Windows they can test with, so don't worry too much about wubi.
<lordievader> Wasn't 12.04.2 supposed to be released today? Is this the final image before release?
<smartboyhw> Jesus Edubuntu marked their images as ready already
<lordievader> They only have 3 testcases... 2 are live sessions...
<smartboyhw> lordievader, I want Ubuntu Studio to be marked ready soon also
<lordievader> Test it :) Gotta go to college, will be back in the afternoon.
<smartboyhw> lordievader, :)
<smartboyhw> Any testers doing Alpha 2 armhf+omap4? 
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: do you have hardware to test?
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, NO
<smartboyhw> That is the problem
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, BTW merge in https://code.launchpad.net/~smartboyhw/kubuntu-packaging/plasmate-copyright/+merge/148361 please
<smartboyhw> The copyright file is done
<shadeslayer> yeah saw the email
<shadeslayer> will get to it :)
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: Riddell has hardware
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, :)
<shadeslayer> and I think he was trying to test yesterday
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, oh great:P
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, and then?
<shadeslayer> but his computer kept crashing
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, !?
<shadeslayer> dunno :P
<shadeslayer> Riddell: errr ... plasma-mobile is still stuck in -proposed
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, along with cantata:P
<smartboyhw> Actually cantata needs waiting since it's NEW
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, but yours' shouldn't
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, in the Kubuntu Ninja pad "Plasma Active"section Why is plasma-active-maliit still on TODO?
<smartboyhw> And actually, does that need an upgrade?
<smartboyhw> Hi skaet haven't *seen* you much on IRC since 12.10 release
<shadeslayer> hmm , probably because thats one of the new packages that we want to do
<shadeslayer> but I don't remember the status of maliit
<skaet> hi smartboyhw. 
<smartboyhw> s/upgrade/update/
<kubotu> smartboyhw: You did something wrong... Try s/you/me/ or tell me "help sed"
<smartboyhw> !?
<shadeslayer> if maliit is in, we can proceed with updating plasma-active-maliit
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, I mean: Does "Plasma Active" section on the pad need an active with latest status?
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, maliit is NOT in I think
<shadeslayer> mm
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: okay
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: leave it as TODO
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, OK
<shadeslayer> I have some partial packaging for bodega-client if you want
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, not today....Testing more:P
<smartboyhw> Anyone doing upgrade testcases? Would be difficult for me to do....
<shadeslayer> heh okay
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: use a VM?
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, I know. It would take me ages to do the upgrade. Also we need to do upgrades from Lucid!!!!!!?!?
<shadeslayer> heh yed
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, and I need to help Xubuntu too
<shadeslayer> *yes
<shadeslayer> alright, I'll cover those post lunch
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, I might do one from Oneiric to help
<shadeslayer> cool
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1124972] plasma-desktop reset my session at every boot ! @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1124972 (by Raph)
<skaet_> Riddell,  for Raring alpha 2 - is there someone lined up to test the armhf+omap4 image for Kubuntu or will it be dropped from the release?
<Riddell> skaet_: well I tested it and it didn't work
<Riddell> X didn't show up
<smartboyhw> Riddell, ooh no
<Riddell> so I should do some more tests and report a bug
<Riddell> I suspect it's the same issue I had when I first got a pandaboard, X drivers don't like my DVI monitor
<Riddell> smartboyhw: but aye, drop it from release
<smartboyhw> Grrrr Riddell you tell skaet_ that:P
<skaet_> Riddell,  smartboyhw - ok.   consider it dropped
<Riddell> oh yes
<Riddell> skaet_: also upgrade didn't work
<skaet_> Riddell,  ... that was going to be my next question.  :)
<smartboyhw> Riddell, I and shadeslayer were almost going to test that:P
<smartboyhw> Riddell, wait you mean 13.04 or 12.04.2?
<skaet_> Riddell,  if there's a bug,  probably best to mention it in the alpha 2 notes then.
<Riddell> skaet_: question is which do I start on, 12.04.2 or 13.04?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, you mean BOTH upgrades failed!?
<Riddell> smartboyhw: no I mean I've not tested 12.04.2
<Riddell> and it's also due for release today so I should get onto it
<smartboyhw> Riddell, ah.Try 12.04.2 upgrades. I will help test the alternates and desktops i386 images
<smartboyhw> Others are completed (mostly
<skaet_> Riddell,   slangasek is pushing the bits on 13.04,  so later timezone,   so I'd recommend getting 12.04.2 is known state first, then getting 13.04.   
<Riddell> will do
 * smartboyhw is a bit dizzy now testing all day
<smartboyhw> Current testing status:
<apachelogger> hello kids
<smartboyhw> Hey apachelogger 
<smartboyhw> Kubuntu Alternate amd64: All tests passed
<smartboyhw> Kubuntu Alternate i386 12.04.2 (same as above for 12.04.2): No test results submitted
<smartboyhw> Kubuntu Desktop amd64 12.04.2: 4 testcases passed out of 6 (2 others have not been completed, my fault)
<smartboyhw> Kubuntu Desktop i386 12.04.2: No test results submitted
<smartboyhw> I now think of this: Maybe I should create a pad
 * smartboyhw calls for an etherpad
<Riddell> smartboyhw: iso.qa doesn't have enough status?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, I want to list out both 12.04.2 and 13.04:P
<Riddell> smartboyhw: iso.qa has pages for both
<Riddell> not sure duplicating that information is a good idea
<smartboyhw> Riddell, and I want to list out which testcases haven't been tested:P
<smartboyhw> And tracking who's doing what:P
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I'm testing upgrades from lucid to precise
<smartboyhw> And I'm downloading 12.04.2 alternate i386 12.04.2 to test
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, you really are!
<smartboyhw> YAY!
<shadeslayer> yeah, going to take a bit of time
<Riddell> smartboyhw: iso.qa can also track who's doing what
<smartboyhw> Riddell, how? I don't normally put "In Progress" test results;p
<smartboyhw> Anyway, ANY MORE TESTERS!?
<shadeslayer> errr
<shadeslayer> where are the 10.04 images?
<shadeslayer> all I see are DVD images
<shadeslayer> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/10.04.4/release/
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases
<shadeslayer> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/10.04/release/
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, don't double post
<shadeslayer> not double posting ;)
<smartboyhw> Damn my link is wrong
<smartboyhw> http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/oneiric/
<smartboyhw> This one is correct^
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, ^
<shadeslayer> oneiric?
<smartboyhw> Oh sorry:p
<shadeslayer> aren't we testing upgrades from LTS to LTS?
<shadeslayer> hmm
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/lucid/
<smartboyhw> Sorry:P
<shadeslayer> right :)
<shadeslayer> we need to automate this stuff :P
<smartboyhw> !testers | Please help test 12.04.2 images and upgrades
<ubottu> Please help test 12.04.2 images and upgrades: Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, smartboyhw, Quintasan, lordievader for information.
<smartboyhw> To get everybody testing:P
 * shadeslayer christens smartboyhw the QA master
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, LOL
<smartboyhw> I just help whatever flavour they want:P
<apachelogger> ohlol
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: What does a deb file contain?
<smartboyhw> ohlol
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: binary files?
 * smartboyhw agrees
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: and meta stuff for dpkg
<apachelogger> just as inprecise as last time
<apachelogger> I like found my questions for your kubuntudev intervu
<shadeslayer> lol
<smartboyhw> LOL
<shadeslayer> iirc it's basically contains 2 tars inside itself
<shadeslayer> one of them is the control tar and the other one contains the .so's and whatever we built
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: better?
<apachelogger> yeah
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> does anyone remember what that thing was called
<shadeslayer> that ubuntu uses for automated testing
<shadeslayer> UTAH?
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, yep
<shadeslayer> cool
<smartboyhw> Ubuntu Automated Testing Harness
<smartboyhw> It is originally UATH, somebody changed it to UTAH
<shadeslayer> I need to figure out their testing mechanisms so I can setup upgrade tests and what not
<shadeslayer> so we don't do this manually every fricking time
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, yeah. Good job :D
<shadeslayer> yeah, plan, do QA in the cloud
<shadeslayer> and automate it
<shadeslayer> alteast for x86 stuff
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, LIKE!
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> oh god, this wallpaper makes me want to kill myself
<shadeslayer> does anyone know if the UTAH team has a irc channel?
<shadeslayer> #ubuntu-utah is invite only :P
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I have no idea why plasma-mobile is still stuck
<shadeslayer> do you?
<apachelogger> http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/screencasts/boot-glow-grey.webm
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, try ask in #ubuntu-quality or should I ask it for you>
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, I have asked it for you
<smartboyhw> waiting for reply
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: ./plasmate/previewer/plasmoid/test/main.cpp: BSD (2 clause)
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, damn:P
<smartboyhw> wait then
<shadeslayer> and other stuff that is BSD
<shadeslayer> please be fixing :)
<shadeslayer> ./engineexplorer/ktreeviewsearchline.cpp: LGPL (v2)
<shadeslayer> ./plasmate/packagemodel.h: GPL < that's GPL only ^_^
<shadeslayer> actually, nvm
<shadeslayer> that's GPL-2+
<smartboyhw> LOL
<Riddell> shadeslayer: no neither do I but I'm afraid I need to test the relases today so no time to look at it
<shadeslayer> Riddell: okay
<shadeslayer> I'm testing as well today
<sheytan> apachelogger: so you did it :D
<apachelogger> you know it looks like
<apachelogger> it looks like osx
<apachelogger> that's what it looks like
<apachelogger> silly grey
<sheytan> but this is not wrong.
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I hear people say OS X is awesome
<sheytan> i'm still at work, but when i come back home, you will see somethin :D
<shadeslayer> :P
<sheytan> shadeslayer: well for the first 10 minutes it is. Then you get bored couse there's nothing to configure :D
<shadeslayer> hahaha
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: so are dongs
<sheytan> i mean everything is done :D
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: rofl
<sheytan> someone got nuno's mail?
<sheytan> e-mail address ofcourse
<shadeslayer> pinheiro AT kde DOT org?
<apachelogger> also a dong would be a very good progressbar
<shadeslayer> just guessing
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I think Trever would like that
<apachelogger> everyone would like that
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=296100
<apachelogger> your software is buggy and I do not know why
<ubottu> KDE bug 296100 in general "The playback occasionally stops when automatically switching to the next song on the playlist" [Normal,Needsinfo: waitingforinfo]
<shadeslayer> ETOOMANYCOMMENTS
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I shall have a look next week, this week I want to finish ubiquity and gst porting
<shadeslayer> only have today and tomorrow to do that
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: unless you want to implement the code for show()
<apachelogger> 2 things in 2 days
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: btw
<apachelogger> that's some plan
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I cannot for I have not signed the CLA thing
<shadeslayer> we have no snapshot API
<apachelogger> hm?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: you need to sign the CLA thing for contributing to Ubiquity?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: yes?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: pgst, current release has no snapshot API
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: oh ... did not know that
<apachelogger> does not matter ... you can snapshot via qwidget IIRC
<apachelogger> or qpainter
<shadeslayer> ah okay
<apachelogger> though
<apachelogger> that may be scaled
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<apachelogger> otherwise we need to release stuffz
<shadeslayer> :(
<apachelogger> and I have not removed qml from libphonon and pvlc yet
<shadeslayer> nor from pgst
<apachelogger> plus QA is sparse
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: that's your job :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: automate it! 
<shadeslayer> heh :P
<shadeslayer> I have it removed locally
<shadeslayer> just dropped the CPP's from CMakeList.txt ;)
<apachelogger> you cannot automate multimedia QA :P
<apachelogger> the tests phonon originally had were autogenerated simply setting all properties on an object, then calling all functions, then changing one property, then calling all functions, then check if properties are the same
<apachelogger> that's how untestable that thing is :P
<shadeslayer> nonsense, you can automate everything, you just need to implement audio/video recognition to record stuff from the mike and compare it to the original audio/video
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: won't work
<shadeslayer> :P
<apachelogger> there is an unknown amount of sampling going on
<shadeslayer> ah drat :(
<apachelogger> plus that in fact relies on the underlying library doing the right thing
<apachelogger> that's a fallthrough test
<apachelogger> you end up testing gstreamer, not pgst
<apachelogger> technically what you need is a mock backend which actually does nothing to test libphonon, then you need a mock libphonon that does just about nothing but object construction and a mock version of vlc/gstreamer to test whether the backend behaves correctly
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: https://code.launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+recipe/user-manager-daily
<apachelogger> owned by u
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> okay
<shadeslayer> changed to kubuntu developers
<jussi> bah, torrents are really slow at the moment..
<Riddell> smartboyhw: on trying the i386 alternate Precise image I get no kernal modules found, you didn't get the same on amd64?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, no....
<smartboyhw> I did found it for i386 though
<smartboyhw> Riddell, since you are testing it I'm going back to see if amd64 has that bug too 
<Guest48069> fail
<smartboyhw> Riddell, NO
<smartboyhw> I don't get that one in amd64
<smartboyhw> checked
<Riddell> smartboyhw: so i386 has it but not amd64?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, yes
<Riddell> very strange
<shadeslayer> bah, do-release-upgrade downloading at 30 KBps
<apachelogger> speedy
<apachelogger> kubotu: order coffee
 * kubotu slides coffee with milk down the bar to apachelogger.
 * apachelogger throws the milk back at kubotu
<apachelogger> yofel: is newpackage fixed yet btw?
<shadeslayer> milk? :O
<apachelogger> I know
<shadeslayer> I got weird looks from people at Akademy when I put milk in my coffee
<shadeslayer> apparently I was commiting a crime
<Riddell> a crime against flavour
<shadeslayer> well ... European coffee is vastly different from what we get here
<lordievader> Time for some precise amd64 testing :D
<shadeslayer> the one we get here is supposed to be used with milk
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<apachelogger> in austria it is also common to have coffee with milk
<apachelogger> and loads a sugar
<shadeslayer> ^^
<apachelogger> which actually makes for an entirely new flavor most of the time
<shadeslayer> I tried having coffee without milk over here
<apachelogger> personally I like it raw
<shadeslayer> it was crap
<shadeslayer> too bitter for me
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, got your auto-upgrade downloaded?:P
<Riddell> hmm all this talk makes me want a coffee without milk
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: need to set it up, probably later on
<shadeslayer> I'm still thinking whether to set it up on this Blue Systems server :P
<apachelogger> Riddell: better yet, one without and one with ^^
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: auto-pgrade?
 * shadeslayer orders pizza
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/UpgradeTestingSetup
<sheytan> hey guys. Is someone working on wifi setup in installer?
<sheytan> and avatar support :D
<Riddell> not currently
<Riddell> shadeslayer was doing avatar
<shadeslayer> sheytan: moi
<Riddell> but might have dropped it?
<shadeslayer> eh no
<sheytan> this is must have for 13.04
<shadeslayer> sheytan: I have a patch if you want it
<shadeslayer> sheytan: yes
<Riddell> oh I thought xnox put you off by saying it wasn't going to be in ubuntu desktop
<sheytan> shadeslayer: can't you apply it ?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: apply it? it's not finished yet :)
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, review merge again. The copyright file is updated now
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: how would that play with ppas tho?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: no idea
<sheytan> shadeslayer: how can i test this?
<shadeslayer> we could set it up so that it plays nicely
<shadeslayer> sheytan: sec
<sheytan> sure
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I reckon for us ppa upgrades are the more interesting part
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: true
<shadeslayer> sheytan:  http://paste.kde.org/671234/
<apachelogger> and to that extent we'd need a local ppa mirror
<shadeslayer> sheytan: install ubiquity-frontend-kde and then patch ubi-webcam.py
<apachelogger> i.e. there is an insane amount of upgrade paths with our ppa releases
<shadeslayer> sheytan: then run ubiquity from the command line
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yeah
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: your paste is missing ui btw :P
<shadeslayer> oh true
<shadeslayer> sorry
<sheytan> shadeslayer: so this is avatar support but what about the wifi?
<shadeslayer> sheytan: http://paste.kde.org/671246
<shadeslayer> sheytan: haven't started on that
<sheytan> shadeslayer: ok, one more thing. Can you link me to the slideshows?
<sheytan> i will work on that too
<sheytan> couse they SUCK a bit :)
<shadeslayer> sheytan: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubiquity-slideshow/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/html/files/head:/slideshows/kubuntu/slides/
<smartboyhw> Riddell, did Bug 1125111 failed your install? Because I didn't
<ubottu> bug 1125111 in kubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "no kernel modules found" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1125111
<Riddell> smartboyhw: dunno I gave up when I saw it
<smartboyhw> Riddell, it didn't fail for me
<Riddell> it also didn't pass :)
<smartboyhw> Riddell, so what is it!?
<smartboyhw> LOL
 * sheytan is happy to have stuff to work on today evening
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-HaSzD17HULE/URbUZVcnrAI/AAAAAAAACMM/0YE9x5_-qnM/s1600/installer-prepare.png
<shadeslayer> ruh roh
<shadeslayer> TMI
<shadeslayer> atleast IMHO
<shadeslayer> clubbing WiFi and codecs does not make sense
<shadeslayer> plus, codecs should come after network selection
<shadeslayer> and should only be activated if a active network connection was found
<shadeslayer> I'm off for a bit
<shadeslayer> cya
<apachelogger> stop bickering about ubiquity
<apachelogger> I need a boot splash
<apachelogger> way more important
<shadeslayer> lul
<apachelogger> ... I need to change the splash, grub, the text splash and the CD menu
<apachelogger> all with some sort of coherent coloring and shit
<apachelogger> so I'd rather have a splash than wifi selection in ubiquity
<smartboyhw> Riddell, looking at the code (ubuntu-seeds/kubuntu.precise), it just doesn't make sense it doesn't work
<Riddell> smartboyhw: no it's not fair, hoping cjwatson will find the reason
<davmor2> shadeslayer, apachelogger: the codecs aren't just codecs it is also the installer for the proprietary wifi drivers so need to go before the wifi section
<smartboyhw> Riddell, yeah
<sheytan> apachelogger: wait till evening
<davmor2> shadeslayer, apachelogger: I've asked about it several time on the Ubuntu ubiquity version
<apachelogger> in that case it needs to look different
<apachelogger> should be a button "install me drivers, yo!"
<apachelogger> anything other than that is simply silly
<smartboyhw> So Riddell will we be able to release alternates at all?
<smartboyhw> I mean i386
<Riddell> smartboyhw: I don't want to release it with this bug
<smartboyhw> Riddell, hmm. How about amd64?
<Riddell> I guess that's fine
<yofel> apachelogger: I'm good at not finding time for a "proper" fix. But I guess I can make it "repr(version) > '1.9'" for now
<yofel> which should(?) work
<Riddell> I wonder if we should add this patch https://projects.kde.org/projects/kde/kdepimlibs/repository/revisions/2239fb22ea1bb59fced36f2807ec257cd29c7fa9
<Riddell> Fix kde Bug 315115 - Akonadi Firstrun doesn't work
<ubottu> KDE bug 315115 in kpimutils "Akonadi Firstrun doesn't work" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=315115
<smartboyhw> Riddell, why not?
<Riddell> smartboyhw: cos it's effort and the fix will come with 4.10.1
<smartboyhw> Riddell, how many Ubuntu users are affected?
<Riddell> smartboyhw: by the pim bug?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, yep
<Riddell> I've no idea, I haven't investigated at all
 * smartboyhw is trying to see if Xubuntu has that module thing too...
<yofel> apachelogger: "fixed"
<yofel> at least the check now is confirmed to work in python2.6 in lucid
<shadeslayer> Riddell: will 4.10.1 be before our final release?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I think so, it's .2 we'll be missing isn't it?
<shadeslayer> I /think/ so too
<shadeslayer> just wanted to confirm
<shadeslayer> doesn't really make sense then
<Riddell> well it's easy to look up the schedule pages, I'm just too lazy to do so :)
<shadeslayer> ^_^
<ovidiu-florin> hello world :D
<Riddell> hi ovidiu-florin 
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: are you also envolved in KDE development?
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: a wee bit yes
<smartboyhw> Riddell, cjwatson suggested it was because -generic vs. -generic-pae
<smartboyhw> Grrrr
 * smartboyhw goes to the piano to practise (don't worry, my computer is next to it)
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: Can you give me some advice, as to what I have to study to become eligible to this Google Summer of code KDE projects?
<smartboyhw> ovidiu-florin, include me in:P
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: what do you want to know?
<ovidiu-florin> I haven't developed any KDE apps Yet, But I have some experience in Qt
<Riddell> a good start
<ovidiu-florin> I'll go ove the KDE techbase, and experiment with it a little
<ovidiu-florin> what else do I have to do?
<Riddell> show you can code :)
<Riddell> find a bug and fix it
<smartboyhw> I really like packaging and QA more than dev....:P
<ovidiu-florin> I don't understand how an application is structured,or how to make a structure to conform the KDE guidelines
<ovidiu-florin> how/where can I learn this?
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: each application will be different
<ovidiu-florin> by structured I mean how to organize it and it's files
<Riddell> but start off by picking a simple one
<Riddell> maybe a game 
<Riddell> and check it out from git and compile it
<ovidiu-florin> I want to build something that uses plugins, I've started the research for it
<ovidiu-florin> It's a CRM, that can be extended for any domain
<Riddell> plugins have their uses but don't over-use them, I had to remove a load of plugin cruft from umbrello because it was just getting in the way
<ovidiu-florin> I don't have that much experience in that area...
<ovidiu-florin> I know how to do simple applications but not more...
<Riddell> right, uni and books will give you the simple applications
<Riddell> anything complex needs experience
<ovidiu-florin> Maybe I could make a minesweeper  replica, but  I'll get lost in the GUI..
<Riddell> it's how I got into Umbrello.  "oh so how do you actually code an undo feature?"...
<ovidiu-florin> and it will take me a lot of time...
<Riddell> learning to code is not a quick thing
<ovidiu-florin> I understand that
<ovidiu-florin> (am I spamming the channel?)
<smartboyhw> ovidiu-florin, it's alright
<ovidiu-florin> is this considered off topic?
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: I don't think you are spamming, it's a nice conversation, quite interesting.
<Riddell> we're here to help new developers 
<ovidiu-florin> I got kicked out from CentOS for asking how to build RPM packages (needed for work). That/'s why I'm asking
<smartboyhw> ovidiu-florin, how come!?!?!?!
<smartboyhw> ridiculous
<smartboyhw> They can't do that
<ovidiu-florin> nevermind that.. not important...
<lordievader> Nice community over there... pffft
<Riddell> you'd get kicked out if you asked that here, but .deb packages we'd happily help you with :)
<ovidiu-florin> I believe I've asked that here, haven't I?
<ovidiu-florin> if not, then that means I only asked in Kubuntu and ubuntu-ro
<ovidiu-florin> ok, so back to what Riddell sayd, fix a bug?
<ovidiu-florin> there's a problem in dolphin I'd love to fix
<ovidiu-florin> it freezes when I right click on any file..
<ovidiu-florin> on Kubntu 12.04 with backports, so KDE 4.10
<ovidiu-florin> I think there's a bug report on that
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: I confirm
<Riddell> that'll be it looking up what actions can be done on that file
<Riddell> which is probably code somewhere in kdelibs
<ovidiu-florin> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=305206 this is similar, but only dolphin freezes, not plasma
<ubottu> KDE bug 305206 in general "right-clicking a file/folder in dolpin causes kactivitiesmanagerd to get stuck and plasma to freeze" [Normal,Confirmed]
<Riddell> splitting up that sort of code or adding a cache is probably tricky
<Riddell> new 12.04.2 i386 | testers
<Riddell> no
<Riddell> !testers | new 12.04.2 i386
<ubottu> new 12.04.2 i386: Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, smartboyhw, Quintasan, lordievader for information.
<smartboyhw> Riddell, OK
<smartboyhw> I need to end the Xubuntu installation. Shouldn't take 3 minutes to restart a Kubuntu one
<lordievader> Riddell: Downloading now :)
<smartboyhw> lordievader, you zsyncing or downloading the whole file?
<ovidiu-florin> I have to go to work, I'l come back online from there
<ovidiu-florin> be right back
<ovidiu-florin> ;)
<ovidiu-florin> thanks
<lordievader> smartboyhw: Zsyncing but I did not already have an older image, so it is downloading the whole file for now.
<smartboyhw> zsyncing
<smartboyhw> Riddell, testing
<smartboyhw> Riddell, I don't think I saw the error again
<sheytan> apachelogger: can you fade-in a background image from black solid color in lightdm?
<Riddell> smartboyhw: lovely
<smartboyhw> Riddell, :)
<lordievader> My live-usb of alternate i386 fails at the detect cdrom step... gonna see if re-making it will fix this problem.
<apachelogger> sheytan: yeah
<apachelogger> in lightdm we can do almost anything
<sheytan> apachelogger: so imagine...
<apachelogger> in plymouth we have a whole bunch of limitations
<Mirv> Riddell: can you push the release commits of qtbase/qtdeclarative/qtwebkit to bzr?
<sheytan> we have a black screen with a glowing logo like you just did. Then we disappear the logo, fade-in the background and other ldm stuff
<apachelogger> that could work
<sheytan> yeah
<sheytan> and this won't be disturbing couse the background is really dark
<sheytan> it will look like we fade in only the noise effect from the background
<sheytan> can you make a demo?
<sheytan> and please, glow the logo with white, not blue :)
<apachelogger> have you heared back from nuno on the background yet?
<sheytan> nope
<apachelogger> :S
<sheytan> wrote him an email
<apachelogger> demo will take a while
<sheytan> ok
<Riddell> Mirv: oh sure sorry
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: tried searching for junior jobs?
<Riddell> some projects mark bugs as junior jobs for people getting into contributing
<ovidiu-florin> on kde bugs?
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: ^
<smartboyhw> ovidiu-florin, think so
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: yes
<smartboyhw> Riddell, phew must all testcases be pased!?
<Riddell> smartboyhw: yep
<smartboyhw> Riddell, god. OK
<Riddell> a release is no small task
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: thank's
<ovidiu-florin> I'm at work right now, so I'll look over some as soon as I get some time
<agateau> Riddell: hi, I'd like to do some work on ubiquity tomorrow, is the bug regarding partition names not being shown still valid?
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, you said you are doing the lucid -> precise upgrades how's it going!?
<shadeslayer> slow
<smartboyhw> Grrr
<Riddell> agateau: oh cool, yes it is
<agateau> Riddell: ok. Any hint on how to set things up to work on ubiquity?
<shadeslayer> agateau: install ubiquity-frontend-kde and modify the files?
<Riddell> agateau: there's a bunch of work items we also had for ubiquity
<shadeslayer> it's all python
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: http://i.imgur.com/K4PeYJs.png
<agateau> shadeslayer: I mean: how do you test it?
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, oh no. 26 min 27 s Hmmm.....
<Riddell> agateau: if it's before the install step you can just do it locally but after you need to work on a virtual machine or a live system you don't care about doing the install on
<shadeslayer> agateau: just run ubiquity from the terminal :)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: you could also adjust the weighting so it appears before the install step
<shadeslayer> see http://paste.kde.org/671246 for an example on how to do that
<Riddell> aye
<shadeslayer> er
<shadeslayer> http://paste.kde.org/671234/
<agateau> Riddell: I take it partitioning is before the install step
<shadeslayer> agateau: yeah, though if you're hacking on the partition steps, a VM would be better
<Riddell> agateau: well it is the install step so be careful :)
<agateau> yeah, and I need a windows partition to reproduce it
<agateau> "it" being the bug I am after
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: 26 mins when I get a good download speed :P
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, I saw it from imgur:P
<shadeslayer> ^_^
<Riddell> Mirv: qtwebkit committed, qtbase and qtdeclarative seem to already be there
<smartboyhw> Damn real tired from at least 9 hours of testing
<Mirv> Riddell: I think those are the rejected ones
<Riddell> smartboyhw: don't burn out!
<smartboyhw> Riddell, interesting look at the "Precise 12.04.2" section of http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/reports/testers
<Mirv> and then had the copyright fixes added before reuploading
<ovidiu-florin> My computer is frozen, reooting
 * shadeslayer hides
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, why? (yawns)
 * yofel is invisible since long ago
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: I'm not on that link :P
<shadeslayer> hehe
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, ?
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/reports/testers
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, ah:P
<smartboyhw> Riddell, is it that we can skip Wubi?
<ovidiu-florin> what is virtuoso-t ? (a process in System Activity hogging the CPU)
<Riddell> smartboyhw: mm well I can't test it at least
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: ooh that waskely nepomuk
<agateau> Riddell: do you have the url for ubiquity work items?
<ovidiu-florin> can I kill it?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, I think we need to skip it. NO testers at all
<Riddell> agateau: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-r-kubuntu-ubiquity-other
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: yes
<Riddell> smartboyhw: yeah likely, we'll need to beg skaet_ for forgiveness
<ovidiu-florin> it came back
<shadeslayer> ovidiu-florin: yeah, don't kill it, nepomuk will start it automagically
<smartboyhw> Riddell, I think she will
<shadeslayer> just let it do it's thing, it'll consume some CPU cycles for 20-30 minutes
<shadeslayer> and then quiet down
<ovidiu-florin> ah....
<shadeslayer> if you want to completely kill it, you'll have to stop nepomuk, log out and login
<ovidiu-florin> no, it's just that I can barely work....
<ovidiu-florin> my CPU is always at 80% or more
<shadeslayer> oh
<smartboyhw> I really can't understand why a 14-year-old can survive through that many long hours of testing...I need to re-study Physics or Biology
<shadeslayer> ovidiu-florin: can you run nepomukcleaner if you're on 4.10 once virtuoso-t dies down
<agateau> Riddell: thanks
<ovidiu-florin> shadeslayer: it calmed down now...
<Riddell> smartboyhw: bah, it'll look much better on your CV being an elite kubuntu dev rather than getting an A in biology :)
<ovidiu-florin> it's at ~5%
<smartboyhw> Riddell, LOL
<shadeslayer> ovidiu-florin: ah, okay, try and run nepomukcleaner
<smartboyhw> Riddell, I think I am elite Kubuntu dev and elite (really) Kubuntu tester:P
<smartboyhw> Riddell, I am actually elite Kubuntu packager
<smartboyhw> I know nothing about dev
<smartboyhw> I do know a bit C++, C, VB and Java
<smartboyhw> But I'm CRAP in programming:P
<shadeslayer> huzzah 95% complete
<Riddell> smartboyhw: that's about 4 more programming languages than I knew when I was 14 :)
<Riddell> assuming you don't count GWBasic as a programming language
<smartboyhw> Riddell, LOL
<smartboyhw> I don't know GWBasic though
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, huzzah
<Riddell> shadeslayer: what's that?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: upgrade from Lucid -> Precise
<shadeslayer> i386
<smartboyhw> Yepee
<smartboyhw> But we still got oneiric -> Precise
<smartboyhw> And I don't have time for that....
<shadeslayer> just taking an insane amount of time because the server doesn't have enough bandwidth I guess
<shadeslayer> or the archive is just under alot of load
<Riddell> shadeslayer: you doing a local upgrade?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: hah no, it's in a KVM on a server in the UK :P
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, !
<Riddell> shadeslayer: using vnc or console?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, I will make i386 alternate ready before 14:22 GMT I think
<smartboyhw> (i.e. all testcases are completed)
<smartboyhw> It's working great now
<smartboyhw> No that such big bugs happening
<shadeslayer> VNC :)
<smartboyhw> :)
<smartboyhw> Damn it it should be 14:52 GMT
<smartboyhw> Riddell, sorry wrong time:P
<shadeslayer> Running lucid seems like such a blast from the past
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, LOL
<smartboyhw> Riddell, i386 alternates all done:)
<smartboyhw> Riddell, I think from the ISO QA Tracker except Wubi everything is alright!!!!
<Riddell> smartboyhw: great, thanks so much for testing those
<smartboyhw> Riddell, :)
<Riddell> oh and 13.04 is all good too http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/255/builds
<Riddell> maybe I will get to go on this valentines date after all :)
<smartboyhw> Riddell, see ya?:P
<genii-around> Riddell: You work hard, I hope your Valentines date works out, you deserve it.
 * smartboyhw +1's genii-around's message
<Riddell> https://www-admin.kubuntu.org/news/12.04.2-release is ready to be published when it gets released
<Riddell> lots of updated needed on https://www-admin.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download-lts
<smartboyhw> Riddell, /me can't read it:P
<lordievader> Yayy \o/
<shadeslayer> :)
<smartboyhw> Yay yay yay yay yay yay yay yay yay \o/\o/\o/\o/
<Riddell> lordievader: all because of you!
<shadeslayer> fun, Qt Contributor summit to be hosted along with Akademy
<Riddell> that out yet?
<shadeslayer> It was on facebook
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, still doing the upgrades?:P
<shadeslayer> so I guess yes?
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: heh yes :P
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://dot.kde.org/2013/02/14/akademy-and-qt-contributor-summit-join-forces
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, you said it was 95 percent
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: 95% downloaded
<shadeslayer> it's unpacking stuff now
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, OK
<smartboyhw> That should be faster
<Riddell> shadeslayer: go seaLne 
<lordievader> Riddell: Hehe, thanks. But smartboyhw deserver more praise. As do you!
<shadeslayer> :D
<smartboyhw> :D
<lordievader> deserve*
<shadeslayer> Riddell: indeed :)
<smartboyhw> :)
 * Riddell out for a bit
<smartboyhw> Riddell, for your Valentine date?
<smartboyhw> (LOL)
<Riddell> smartboyhw: not yet, some hours to go for that
<lordievader> Hehe :)
<smartboyhw> Riddell, LOL
<smartboyhw> Thank you Riddell ScottK shadeslayer lordievader apachelogger and anyone would made Raring Alpha 2 and 12.04.2 possible
<shadeslayer> sleeeeeepppyyyyy :(
<smartboyhw> extremely tired
<lordievader> smartboyhw: You forgot to add yourself to the list ;) It's awesome to be part of the Kubuntu Tester Team, I should have joined earlier!
<smartboyhw> lordievader, no no no it's just service. I do it for 3 flavours:P
<ScottK> lordievader: Thanks' for showing up now.  It really is a big help for the development process to have people helping out with the testing.
<lordievader> smartboyhw: Nice :)
<smartboyhw> lordievader, I just love ISO testing
<lordievader> ScottK: No problem, as I said, it's awesome :)
<shadeslayer> upgrade pretty much done btw
<shadeslayer> huzzah
<shadeslayer> I have a desktop after upgrade
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, that's great!:P
<smartboyhw> Bye guys
<lordievader> Sleep well, smarter 
<lordievader> smartboyhw ^
<lordievader> That was too late...
<yofel__> smartboyhw: that was a short break :P
<smartboyhw> I should be asleep. Using mobilr
<yofel__> thanks to all the testers from my side too (as I didn't get to do much :/)
<smartboyhw> s/mobilr/mobile/
<kubotu> smartboyhw meant: "I should be asleep. Using mobile"
<yofel__> hehe
<murthy> hello everyone
<lordievader> Hey murthy How are you?
<murthy> lordievader: fine, you?
<smartboyhw> hi murthy
<lordievader> Yeah doing good :) 12.04.2 and raring alpha 2 are ready for release :D
<smartboyhw> yay
<murthy> kubotu: cool
<murthy> smartboyhw: hi
<murthy> smartboyhw: cantata?
<murthy> shadeslayer: hi
<murthy> shadeslayer: ati driver issue fixed?
<smartboyhw> Haven't checked yet,I just went through 10 hours of testing 
<murthy> smartboyhw: nice
<murthy> smartboyhw: how is the quality?
<smartboyhw> Great!
<murthy> lordievader: when will raring alpa 2 be released?
<lordievader> murthy: Today :D
<smartboyhw> lol
<murthy> smartboyhw: I feel day by the quality is getting and one day even the beta will have no bugs
<murthy> smartboyhw: I feel day by the quality is getting good and one day even the beta will have no bugs
<murthy> lordievader: today , when/
<murthy> lordievader: today , when?
<smartboyhw> murthy: yay
<lordievader> murthy: Phew that is something I do not know... I've only been a tester for a week ;)
<murthy> lordievader: thats ok, I am very eager :)
<sheytan> did somebody removed the sharing KCM already?
<smartboyhw> ?
<sheytan> and btw there was someone working on this
<sheytan> to improve it
<sheytan> shadeslayer: wasn't this you ^ ?
<skaet_> Riddell, just to confirm,  you're good with publishing the alpha 2 images?    I'm noticing them marked as ready now.  :)
<Riddell> skaet_: yep i386, amd64 and active i386 good to go
<Riddell> however I need to do the release pages
<Riddell> skaet_: where's your release notes?
<smartboyhw> Riddell: You stillhaven
<smartboyhw> 't written the post?
<smartboyhw> That's a surprise
<shadeslayer> sheytan: nope
<skaet_> Riddell,  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/Alpha2/Kubuntu is what's been pulled together so far.   Feel free to add more Kubuntu specific.
<Riddell> skaet_: ooh you have done that, lovely :)
<skaet_> Riddell,  after its published,  you'll be sending out the email is my assumption.
<skaet_> s/its/the images/
<kubotu> skaet_ meant: "Riddell,  after the images published,  you'll be sending out the email is my assumption."
<skaet_> :)  /me likes kubotu
 * smartboyhw too
<Riddell> skaet_: "Kubuntu should now be able to support UEFI Secure Boot" hmm I don't think anyone has tested that
<skaet_> Riddell,  strike it then
<skaet_> :)
<Riddell> skaet_: well shouldn't doesn't mean it does
<skaet_> (or rather,  not really happy we haven't tested it, but let doc reflect what's known)
<smartboyhw> it should
<Riddell> s/shouldn't/should/
<kubotu> Riddell meant: "skaet_: well should doesn't mean it does"
<skaet_> Riddell,  indeed.   
<agateau> Riddell: I am going to install raring in a vm to work on ubiquity. If I create a second hard drive for this vm, I should be able to tell ubiquity to install on the 2nd drive, right?
<Riddell> agateau: using the manual installer yes
<agateau> Riddell: ok
 * Riddell makes https://www-admin.kubuntu.org/news/13.04-alpha2  ready for when it appears
<smartboyhw> Yay
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Kubuntu_12.jpg needs fixing some time
<Riddell> shadeslayer: why? that's our released version
<shadeslayer> no compositing :P
<Riddell> how can you tell?
<Riddell> oh the panel
<shadeslayer> right :)
<afiestas> I have been thinking that KScreen is showing to be quite stable
<smartboyhw> good
<afiestas> Fedora will have it... which let me to the question: should we put it as well?
<smartboyhw> afiestas: We already HAVE kscreen in Ubuntu
<afiestas> smartboyhw: by default I mean
<smartboyhw> afistas: That's one of the suggestion in the Etherpad
<shadeslayer> uh
<shadeslayer> afiestas: kscreen is already seeded
<shadeslayer> by default
<smartboyhw> lol
<Riddell> we already have it on the CD
<Riddell> infact it should be added to the alpha 2 wiki page
<Riddell> but what still needs done is removing xrandr
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> afiestas: http://paste.kde.org/671558/
<smartboyhw> Shouldn't be difficult...
<Riddell> well if you're looking for something to do smartboyhw.. :)
<afiestas> ok, it is on then !
<afiestas> package snapshot for alpha2 if possible
<afiestas> we fixed almost all reproted bug
<afiestas> *reported
<smartboyhw> Tmr. It's 2:09 AM now
<Riddell> time to sleep smartboyhw!
<smartboyhw> yep
<shadeslayer> Riddell: how about adding that users should hold off reporting bugs against kscreen for a bit
<shadeslayer> like a week, which would give us enough time to update it and push it out
<afiestas> Any concrete issue in Kubuntu alpha1/2 I should look at?
<Riddell> well it's not on the wiki page at all for now
<shadeslayer> none that I know of
<Riddell> I'm going out in about 15 minutes, anyone around to publish the website articles and send out the email?
<Riddell> skaet_: can you send out the alpha 2 e-mail?
<skaet_> Riddell,  I'm heading out as well (in Cambridge UK)
<skaet_> sorry.   :(   
<dantti> rbelem: around?
<rbelem> dantti, yup :-)
<dantti> can you join kde-brasil and tell Freax how to setup the samba share thing?
<dantti> rbelem: is it upstream already no?
<dantti> #kde-brasil
<rbelem> dantti, yup :-)
<Riddell> I'm off out, please shadeslayer or ScottK or someone with the password update URLs and publish stories when announce goes out
<Riddell> also I sent an e-mail to u-d-a list for slangasek to approve
<shadeslayer> uhh .... what time are they suppossed to go out?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: whenever the e-mails appear on ubuntu-devel-announce
<Riddell> it's all syncing now
<shadeslayer> oh ok
<shadeslayer> I'm probably up for another hour
<Riddell> you might catch it then
<Riddell> I think 12.04.2 will be first
<shadeslayer> okay
 * shadeslayer will keep an eye out
<shadeslayer> is 12.04.2 out?
<shadeslayer> Mythbuntu published their story
<yofel_> shadeslayer: any idea what's wrong here? http://paste.kde.org/671594
<yofel_> bzr-builder on launchpad crashes
<yofel_> and running the raring one locally ends with
<yofel_> bzr: ERROR: Invalid deb-version: {debupstream}+git20130214~d76da76-0~483~raring1: Invalid version string '{debupstream}+git20130214~d76da76-0~483~raring1'
<yofel_> as debupstream isn't replaced
<shadeslayer> hm
<shadeslayer> possibly etooold bzr-builder?
<yofel_> well, for launchpad I blame the hardy xen image that runs python2.5
<yofel_> but here I have bzr-builder 0.7.3-0ubuntu1
<yofel_> and debupstream is supported since ages
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> boog? but really, I have no idea
<shadeslayer> why it would fail
 * yofel_ runs apt-get source bzr-builder
<yofel_> {debupstream:packaging} works, so bug in either bzr-builder or docs
<yofel_> that strips the epoch though
<yofel_> shadeslayer: having bzr-builder fall apart on me because of kdelibs feels like neon all over again :D
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> yofel_: do you have admin access to release stories and what not?
<yofel_> release stories? If you mean www-admin, I do
<shadeslayer> yeah, awesome
<shadeslayer> I'm probably going to head off to bed in 10-15 minutes
<yofel> I'm not exaclty sure what to do there either. The images are in place, but I see no official announcement so far
<yofel> maybe we should just go ahead?
<yofel> the 12.04 download page needs editing after that
<shadeslayer> hmm, true
<yofel> errrr
<yofel> it needs editing *now*
<yofel> as the images were already replaced
<yofel> I'll do it
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> okay
<shadeslayer> I thought the old images are kept
<yofel> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/precise/release/kubuntu-12.04.1-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<yofel> -> 404
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> btw
<shadeslayer> Download the Kubuntu installer to create your own installation CD. The download process can take a while, depending on your connection speed. 
<shadeslayer> can you also fix that while you're at it
<shadeslayer> people are downloading the ISO, not a "Kubuntu installer"
<yofel> "Download the Kubuntu installer to create your own installation CD." er, what?
<shadeslayer> yeah :P
<yofel> ah ok
<yofel> yeah, *that* makes sense
<shadeslayer> yofel: http://store.steampowered.com/sale/linux_release
<shadeslayer> incase you missed it
<yofel> I did, niiiice :D
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> just noticed in #kubuntu-offtopic
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: ^
<JontheEchidna> niceee
<yofel> ok, image links fixed
<yofel> "Wubi is an officially supported Kubuntu installer for Windows users ..."
<yofel> uhm
<yofel> well, whatever
<lordievader> No one tested that on the 12.04.2 image :P
<yofel> I guess I could use my windows VM to give it a try. It "worked" in quantal. worked in large quotes
<lordievader> Hehehe ;)
<shadeslayer> stuff released
<shadeslayer> go go go go
<yofel> done
<snele> guys does 12.04.2 have kernel and mesa from quantal?
<yofel> nope
<snele> ok thanks
<yofel> (nobody really notified us about that and we noticed too late that this was planned
<yofel> )
<yofel> snele: that counts only for the image though, you can still download those from the archive
<shadeslayer> actually, it was on ubuntu-devel , we just didn't realize that it won't be updated automagically
<shadeslayer> search for "LTS Enablement Stack"
<snele> yofel: shadeslayer: and how is that meta package called (which pulls kernel mesa etc from quantal) ?
<snele> I read somewhere that this kind of meta package should exist but I cannot find it in muon
<shadeslayer> yeah
<snele> lts-quantal something I think
<shadeslayer> something something lts something
<shadeslayer> I don' remember 
<shadeslayer> yeah
<snele> :)
<shadeslayer> something like that :P
<yofel> snele: that's what you can choose from: http://paste.kde.org/671666
<yofel> shadeslayer: ah, but that's like september. No wonder everyone forgot
<shadeslayer> yofel: yeah :)
<apachelogger> sheytan: ping
<shadeslayer> should have been sent again atleast 2-3 weeks before release
<sheytan> apachelogger: pong
<apachelogger> sheytan: how to do a white glow?
<yofel> shadeslayer: well, cj said that he forgot to do that, so nvm I guess
<apachelogger> like I suppose the gear parts need some sort of border or something
<apachelogger> otherwise white gears + white glow would look like blurry white gears, no?
<sheytan> apachelogger: they don't just try as you already done but with white color
<apachelogger> http://wstaw.org/m/2013/02/14/plasma-desktopTP2166.png
<sheytan> if you don't put much glow
<sheytan> it won't
<sheytan> this could be good ;)
<apachelogger> mhh
<apachelogger> looks a bit weird just now
<apachelogger> with all three glowy
<sheytan> please try a white logo with white glow without borders
<sheytan> but don't put much glow
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: try glowing one of the gear thingy at a time?
<shadeslayer> and make them glow clockwise or sth?
<afiestas> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=287513#c9
<ubottu> KDE bug 287513 in general "Plasma crashes soon after login" [Crash,Unconfirmed]
<yofel> is jockey broken? -> #kubuntu
<yofel> not sure what AppIndicator3 would have to do with jockey-text
<lordievader> yofel: It allways claims that, however appart from the error it works fine.
<yofel> hm, ok then
<apachelogger> sheytan: http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/screencasts/boot-glow-transit.webm
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: that's how it works
<shadeslayer> awesome :D
<apachelogger> sheytan: note that I dunno if the transition will be as smooth.. that video is entirely qml
<sheytan> apachelogger: that's not a big issue even if it's not ;)
<sheytan> looks good
<shadeslayer> indeedly
 * apachelogger still does not like the glow
<sheytan> but you did not make the background black :D
<apachelogger> sheytan: because the nuno background is also not black
<sheytan> you came out with the glow dude :D
<yofel> hm...
<yofel> the glow isn't bad, but why does the 1st stop glowing while the 3rd part is still glowing up?
<apachelogger> http://wstaw.org/m/2013/02/14/plasma-desktopyJ2166.png
<apachelogger> sheytan: why not background in plymouth?
<apachelogger> yofel: because?
<sheytan> apachelogger: i thought about it, but you propably will use the 800x600 res which will break the experience :)
<apachelogger> nah
<apachelogger> the background is a tile
<sheytan> this will look good if you use the background in hi-res in plymouth
<apachelogger> there is no high-res
<sheytan> yet
<apachelogger>         source: "lightdm/images/tilebg.png"
<apachelogger>         fillMode: Image.Tile
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> there is litterally no high res because it is a tiling image
<yofel> how large is that tile?
<apachelogger> 200x200
<sheytan> i cannot be, couse it has some lighter shadow inside of it
<yofel> ok, that'll work as long as it crops instead of resizing
<apachelogger> that's an overlay
<sheytan> so having one tile won't do this effect
<apachelogger> yofel: I doubt very much plymouth cares whether a sprite goes off-window ^^
<sheytan> apachelogger: do you have that image somwhere?
<sheytan> the tile
<yofel> good then
<apachelogger> that being said... it could still have performance implications
<apachelogger> as plymouth has no native tiling
<apachelogger> sheytan: yes?
<sheytan> apachelogger: i've done some magic on my pc and puted 1080p background in /lib/plymouth as far as i remember right. It worked fine :)
<snele> guys I think you should add "kubuntu" to the logo. I installed kubuntu 12.04 to a lot of people and they don't know what (distribution) they are using.
<apachelogger> sheytan: of course it works
<apachelogger> I even have code for native resolution lookup
<sheytan> good
<sheytan> we still wait for nuno ;.
<sheytan> ;/
<apachelogger> the problem is that the entire theme is put into one binary that is loaded before the kernel is loaded
<genii-around> snele: I'm still getting a Debian logo :(
<apachelogger> so it goes grub -> loads file -> file is some 100 mb big -> can take a while
<apachelogger> which is why we used the 800x600 version of the aryia thingy
<sheytan> 800x600 is maybe few kb less then 1080p
<sheytan> in jpg
<sheytan> is plymouth 100mb heavy?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> native resolutions of a wallpaper are
<apachelogger> that being said
<apachelogger> if you put a bigger image in it will have to be scaled down
<apachelogger> which then again slows down the boot
<sheytan> but comeon. ppl don't that old machines anymore
<sheytan> and if they do, they've got slack or gentoo on it without x
<apachelogger> I did not talk about old machines
<sheytan> so we don't have to care about boot time that much. If we have 2-3 sec diffrence, noboy will even notice tha.
<sheytan> imho if we put background to plymouth it has to be atleast 1080p
<sheytan> else it's a bad idea, couse it will look bad
<sheytan> apachelogger: can you soruce me to that tile imge?
<apachelogger> nope
<sheytan> apachelogger: so how do  you know it's 200x200?
<apachelogger> caused I looked at it
<yofel> genii-around: for ksplash? if you still get 'joy' you'll have to change that in the config
<sheytan> apachelogger: ok. lets wait till nuno will share the background with me.
<sheytan> or i will do one by myself
<genii-around> yofel: I changed to air now
<apachelogger> sheytan: yeah, you could just cut a tile out of a screenshot :P
<apachelogger> or something
<sheytan> working on it ;)
<genii-around> yofel: Sorry, "Default", my desktop theme is Air
<phoenix_firebrd> Do i have to mention adding the missing files to the .install file in tghe changelog?
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: ^
<apachelogger>             background.sprite[wSprites][hSprites] = SpriteNew();
<apachelogger>             background.sprite[wSprites][hSprites].SetImage(background.tile);
<apachelogger>             background.sprite[wSprites][hSprites].SetPosition(wSprites * background.tile.GetWidth(), hSprites * background.tile.GetHeight(), 0);
<apachelogger> really somewhat mad if you think about it
<phoenix_firebrd> apachelogger: game?
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> plymouth2k
<phoenix_firebrd> omg
<phoenix_firebrd> you were serious
<apachelogger> course
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> the logo will be fun
<phoenix_firebrd> do you have a cast?
<apachelogger> like in qml it's place that $root in center of center; place gears relative to the $root's x/y
<apachelogger> fortunately in plymouth there is neither a center nor a relative x/y 
<apachelogger> phoenix_firebrd: what cast?
<phoenix_firebrd> apachelogger: video
<apachelogger> does not compute
<phoenix_firebrd> ok
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> posted it ealier somewhere
<shadeslayer> http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/screencasts/boot-glow-transit.webm
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: you should at least mention that you edited it, somehow
<phoenix_firebrd> apachelogger: this is nice, simple and elegant 
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> anyone got a dualscreen setup with working plymouth?
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: ok
<phoenix_firebrd> apachelogger: the black background is ok?
<yofel> apachelogger: I think the last time I had 2 monitors attached it duplicated the splash
<yofel> I think...
<apachelogger> wondering right now...
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> actually
<apachelogger> this is fun
<apachelogger> plymouth can have n windows
<apachelogger> each with different dimension
<phoenix_firebrd> apachelogger: the effects timing has to be tweaked 
<apachelogger> and apparently pos(0,0) is in fact window[0]'s 0,0, whereas window[1] would perhaps be pos(800,0) 
<apachelogger> it's somewhat weird really
<apachelogger> phoenix_firebrd: yeah, talk with yofel about that
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: ^
<yofel> huh, I told you my opinion on the timing
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: what did you tell him?
<yofel> <yofel> the glow isn't bad, but why does the 1st stop glowing while the 3rd part is still glowing up?
<yofel> but thinking about it, that actually has some logic
<yofel> we just only have 3 pieces
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: i see something different, the time of 2nd gear glow start is faster than the 3rd's
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: i should be equal to look like a chain reactiojn
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: *reaction
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: ati issue solved?
 * yofel watches again
<shadeslayer> nope, I gave up
<shadeslayer> anyway
<shadeslayer> off to sleep I am
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: good night, i am awake till 5 am :)
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: in the 2nd animation run?
<phoenix_firebrd> apachelogger: can you paste the timings?
<apachelogger> ..................
<apachelogger> see
<apachelogger> while you are wondering about how to make the timing not suck, I am wondering how to make the timing happen in plymouth
<apachelogger> perspective people, perspective
<yofel> good pint
<yofel> *point even
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel:  thats right
<phoenix_firebrd> apachelogger: forgot that\
<apachelogger> even more important... how to make the logo happen ^^
<phoenix_firebrd> ya
<yofel> *BLINK*
<yofel> the ubuntu-logo theme is a plymouth patch o.O
<phoenix_firebrd> are we shifting from our blue theme?
<yofel> apachelogger: does plymouth have some kind of API docs or are you reading the source?
<apachelogger> http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/Plymouth/Scripts
<apachelogger> reading the source is actually more useful than that ^^
<yofel> fun
<phoenix_firebrd> apachelogger: this thing is old right?
<yofel> wth is "progress" in plymouth context
<phoenix_firebrd> apachelogger: the ubuntu people have new direction for using qml in plymouth?
<phoenix_firebrd>  I came across something about this , that were discussed in uds
<apachelogger> hm?
<apachelogger> using actual qml in plymouth ought to be somewhat ... difficult
<apachelogger> perhaps redo plymouth using qml or something
<phoenix_firebrd> apachelogger: searching for the post, may in omgubuntu
<doctorpepper> hi guys!
<phoenix_firebrd> nm
<phoenix_firebrd> doctorpepper: hi
<doctorpepper> is there any way to get detailed informations  about  plasma-desktop  memory  usage ?
<sheytan> apachelogger: here i come
<phoenix_firebrd> doctorpepper: in system activity
<phoenix_firebrd> doctorpepper: right click plasma-desktop process and select "detailed memory informatiom"
<doctorpepper> phoenix_firebrd: looked there but i dont get the detail i need  , i am looking to know why  plasma-desktop is  using a lot  of memory 
<doctorpepper> about 200M 
<phoenix_firebrd> doctorpepper: for programming purpose?
<phoenix_firebrd> doctorpepper: i mean for debugging?
<doctorpepper> kind of ,  i am trying to reduce  my kde memory  to a bare minimum 
<phoenix_firebrd> doctorpepper: use valgrind
<sheytan> apachelogger: http://imageshack.us/a/img15/1741/bg1lo.png  http://imageshack.us/a/img577/9308/bg2ft.png
<apachelogger> what's that?
<sheytan> backgrounds
<doctorpepper> by the way  i found  a bug ,  but  i cant  figure out  if its a kubuntu specefic bug.  the bug is related nemopuk  in the kcm u can set memory limit for the virtuoso-t process  i put it  to 75m but  still this process  use  up to 230M of memory 
<yofel> are you kidding me? http://paste.kde.org/671726
<apachelogger> http://paste.kde.org/671732/
<apachelogger> it's very lol
<apachelogger> lololo
<apachelogger> http://wstaw.org/m/2013/02/14/plasma-desktopoz2166.png
<phoenix_firebrd> doctorpepper: you can file a bug report or you can ask the guys in the #nepomuk-kde channel about this
<apachelogger> completely done in plymouth tho
<apachelogger> doctorpepper: where's the mem usage number from?
<doctorpepper> ksysguard
<apachelogger> may be a memleak then
<yofel> doctorpepper, phoenix_firebrd: for plasma, rather try #plasma - if they're in a good mood
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: ya
<yofel> memleak in some widget probably
<apachelogger> how would that leak into virtuoso?
<sheytan_> apachelogger: http://img546.imageshack.us/img546/3311/bg2test.png
<yofel> ah, I missed virtuoso
<yofel> me should be sleeping
<apachelogger> sheytan_: I am not sure what you want me to do with those?
<phoenix_firebrd> virtuoso?
<sheytan_> that's just my demo right now
<phoenix_firebrd> isn't it got replaced?
<apachelogger> k
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: not that I know of, you probably mean strigi
<phoenix_firebrd> ah , sorry
<phoenix_firebrd> in that case no such process running in my system
<phoenix_firebrd> doctorpepper: have you installed nepomuk-webminer?
<phoenix_firebrd> sheytan_: does that outer right have a final glow?
<phoenix_firebrd> sheytan_: after the 3 gear segment ?
<phoenix_firebrd> sheytan_: *ring
<sheytan_> it could ;)
<sheytan_> it's just a demo
<phoenix_firebrd> sheytan_: in that case , can you try that and show?
<sheytan_> i'm not doing code. Just artwork. ask apachelogger for that ;)
<doctorpepper> phoenix_firebrd: i dont think. it doesnt exist in the repo 
<phoenix_firebrd> doctorpepper: ya, its not yet available there
<phoenix_firebrd> doctorpepper: ya, have you tried in the nepomuk-kde, the guys there could help you
<phoenix_firebrd> doctorpepper: ah i see , you there
<doctorpepper> i asked  my  question  but for the moment no  answer
<phoenix_firebrd> doctorpepper: can you come to #kubuntu ?
<doctorpepper> what nepomuk-webminer is used for ? 
<sheytan_> apachelogger: what about a light version. simple and nice http://img40.imageshack.us/img40/9670/test1ax.png
<sheytan_> ofcourse we would use the same background for ldm
<apachelogger> sheytan_: ask the people
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: i added the missing files to the .install file, after that rebuilding gives me an error "cp: cannot stat './usr/include/modem-glib/modem/call.h': No such file or directory"
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: partial log http://paste.kde.org/671756/
<sheytan_> apachelogger: the big problem here is that we want to have upstream default settings
<sheytan_> so we always do default login and splash
<sheytan_> and if i don;t know what it will look like, i cannot create plymouth to fit with it
<sheytan> and imho kde's default splash take too long time, new users don't know what few fading in icons mean, and it's not really needed
<sheytan> btw splash and login stuff are those thing no one cares about
<sheytan> and they're important too
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: a) you probably wrote it as "./usr", the ./ breaks it. b) that's a header, please add a -dev package for it and the corresponding .so
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: thats the .install file http://paste.kde.org/671762/
<yofel> you should be able to drop debian/tmp/ from there
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: i will paste the full log
<yofel> please paste the control file while you're at it
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: full log http://paste.kde.org/671768/
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: the control file http://paste.kde.org/671774/
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: do you want the log with the missing list?
<yofel> nah, that should be enough
<apachelogger> http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/screencasts/boot-glow-plymouth.webm
<apachelogger> doing an animation will be fun
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: this is the old log with the missing list http://paste.kde.org/671780/
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: the -./ is present in that 
<yofel> I'm wondering if the debian/tmp/ at the top is confusing dh_install
<phoenix_firebrd> apachelogger: bad
<apachelogger> hm?
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: ya
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: note that line 4-12 in http://paste.kde.org/671762/ belong into a -dev package, not the main one
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: the build system is migrated to autobuild
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: those are still development header, a libtool file and a static library
<yofel> that's not needed to *run* the program
<BarkingFish> apachelogger, what players on kubuntu would open webm files? My system doesn't seem to have anything suitable.  I have xine, vlc, dragon and helix
<phoenix_firebrd> apachelogger: its like the old 8 bit video game
<phoenix_firebrd> apachelogger: we need something like ps5
<apachelogger> BarkingFish: vlc and dragon
<apachelogger> actually a sane browser will play webm just like that
<apachelogger> phoenix_firebrd: ?
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: checking
<phoenix_firebrd> apachelogger: the new animation that you posted looks bad
 * apachelogger throws keyboard after phoenix_firebrd
<phoenix_firebrd> oops
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1030022] Port from legacy Xlib to to modern XCB @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1030022 (by Fred)
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: the new control file http://paste.kde.org/671798/
<phoenix_firebrd> brb
<Riddell> evening
<Riddell> what did I miss?
<yofel> the releases mostly
<Riddell> ooh stories on http://www.kubuntu.org/
<Riddell> excellent well done
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: hm, I only just noticed that we already had telepathy-ring in the archive. Are you sure you need the development files?
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: or are they also missing in the archive package?
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: maybe those are just files from an embedded library, in that case don't ship them
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: checking
<phoenix_firebrd> Riddell: good evening
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: should i check this by building the one in the archive?
<yofel> I can't think of any other way
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: ok
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: those missing files were not added, ignoring them
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: there are times when upstream embeds sources for 3rd party libraries and installs their development files by mistake, something you need to watch out for
<yofel> installing versioned .so.X files of those is ok, as it's needed. But the development files shouldn't be there
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: ok
<yofel> actually, without headers even unversioned .so's are fine, even if that's bad library management by upstream
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: after packaging, where do these packages should be in ? http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/uehs/no_updated.html
<yofel> the archive?
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: the ubuntu packages? main?
<yofel> ok, wait a moment
<yofel> The uehs page shows outdated packages in general
<yofel> there's generally 3 cagegories there
<yofel> 1.0-X, are packages synced from debian, we usually don't update those in ubuntu unless there's a reason
<yofel> 1.0-XubuntuX, those are debian packages with ubuntu changes. Same as previous case but we don't automatically get an updated debian package
<yofel> 1.0-0ubuntuX, ubuntu-only package, so we need to take care about the updating
<yofel> if you touch any of the first 2 cases and update it only in ubuntu, you are then also expected to take care about getting the package in sync with debian later on
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: ok
<yofel> as for the components
<yofel> I don't think the uehs page makes a difference there
<yofel> you just need to find the appropriate sponsor
<yofel> filing a sponsorship request is the easiest way for that
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: for example "0.9.1-1ubuntu1" this version no. belongs to the second category? 
<yofel> yep, that'll be debian 0.9.1-1 with ubuntu changes
#kubuntu-devel 2013-02-15
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1052076] Widgets stop responding when enabling gestures on (evdev) multitouch device @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1052076 (by Cédric Dufour)
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: i am not sure what you mean by components
<yofel> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<phoenix_firebrd> ah, that one
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: in that case, when i requested you to sponsor , why did you ask me where to put?
<yofel> did I? I think I just told you that I can't sponsor that
<yofel> and that you should file a sponsorship request instead
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: i am going to file a sponsor request , can you guide me? 
<yofel> there's 2 ways as described on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SponsorshipProcess - usually I would go the classic way
<yofel> though it seems like things changed a bit since I last filed one o.O
<yofel> ah no, I'm thinking about merges, nevermind
<yofel> great, thanks to the packaging guide rewrite there's dead links all over the place -.-
<phoenix_firebrd> :)
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: procedure seems, little bit tedious, i will  do it later
<yofel> really? It's filing a bug, adding some information, uploading a few files and subscribing ubuntu-sponsors
<yofel> hm
<yofel> reading the page again it doesn't even mention UDD o.O?
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: you forgot the debdiff
<yofel> that's running the debdiff command on the old and new dsc file
<apachelogger> yofel: http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/screencasts/boot-glow-plymouth2.mkv :P
<apachelogger> http://paste.kde.org/671864/
<apachelogger> this would be 900% less fugly if I knew how one could prototype/class in that silly language
<yofel> wow
<BarkingFish> apachelogger, now that, I like.  Seems less "jerky" than the webm you posted earlier - are you just doing that one in white, or are you putting color into it too?
<yofel> BarkingFish: it was planned to be white
<BarkingFish> ah, ok
<BarkingFish> still very nice though - the smooth glow, to me, makes that quite appealing.
<yofel> apachelogger: so if I understand this right. You have 2 images and set the opacity of the fuzzy one depending on the passed time?
<apachelogger> aye
<phoenix_firebrd> apachelogger: it will for all the 3 segments or just for one?
<apachelogger> did I post the positioning code yet
<apachelogger> because that is really just mad
<yofel> that'll be fun to do for the full sequence...
<apachelogger> http://paste.kde.org/671870/
<yofel> I think you posted an excerpt earlier
<genii-around> apachelogger: Are each of the three segments supposed to glow in turn or just the one?
<apachelogger> yofel: well, for full sequence itwill mostly be boilerplate init code as I don't know how to write a function to encapsulate the member init
<apachelogger> i.e. the actual sequencing can be nicely abstracted via alist
<yofel> hm, ok
<yofel> ah ok
<apachelogger> so you have [3] of glowup and [3] of glowdown, then iter
<apachelogger> and process all animations that have running == 1
<apachelogger> (well, technically you can have [] of each)...
<yofel> anyway, this is starting to look nice :D
 * yofel is off to bed - good night
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: good night
<phoenix_firebrd> apachelogger: where is the code?
<apachelogger> on my disk
<phoenix_firebrd> going to bed, good night everyone
<apachelogger> http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/screencasts/boot-glow-plymouth3.mkv
<phoenix_firebrd> apachelogger: this is awesome
<genii-around> That's pretty damn hypnotic!
<genii-around> apachelogger: I hope it goes in soon, I like it.
<apachelogger> well then
<apachelogger> with intel I get a smoothy smooth transition from plymouth to lightdm
<apachelogger> excatly how planned ... background stays the same, logo goes away, lightdm ui fades in
<apachelogger> however I could not replicate that behavior with vbox nor nvidia
<apachelogger> though with latter I have a resolution/signal change that gets in the way
<ScottK> I'd call that a win.
<jussi> good morning ladies and gentlemen
<Tm_T> jussi: what about us creatures?
 * Tm_T hides
<jussi> good morning ladies and gentlemen (and other assorted creatures)
<jussi> Tm_T: happy?
<Tm_T> jussi ♥ 
<afiestas> I added xorg-edgers ppa long ago, then decided to remove it, now when I try to install libgles-dev I get the following error
<afiestas> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<afiestas>  libgles2-mesa-dev : Depends: libgles2-mesa (= 9.0-0ubuntu1) but 9.1~git20130104.r1.b8b1d61e-0ubuntu0ricotz~quantal is to be installed
<afiestas>                      Depends: libegl1-mesa-dev but it is not going to be installed
<afiestas> anyway I can fix this?
<Riddell> afiestas: probably the only way is to remove X and reinstall
<Riddell> downgrades are not supported and with a cutting edge PPA like that you'll be downgrading
<afiestas> that's what I'm doing then
<Riddell> afiestas: as an alternative you could try an install of alpha 2 :)
<afiestas> already have it in my laptop
<afiestas> work station is for work :/
<Riddell> afiestas: so you trust xorg-edgers but not kubuntu devs? :)
<afiestas> I don't trust either of you, but I was forced to use xorg-edgers
<afiestas> because of the wonderful 6month freeze :p
<Riddell> aah
<afiestas> additionally I have had many issues with Kubuntu alphas in the past... and this is my workstation ._.
<Riddell> afiestas: did daily packages for your user tool get sorted?
<agateau> Riddell: morning! Installing yesterday raring in a vm, it stops while downloading packages (which I didn't want it to download btw). Any way I can debug that?
<afiestas> Riddell: I guess
<Riddell> agateau: umm, hmm.  logs are in /var/log/syslog
<Riddell> I think starting ubiquity --debug or similar will give you more logs
<agateau> Riddell: I am doing the initial install
<agateau> Riddell: guess I should go for "try kubuntu" and run ubiquity by hand
 * agateau pulls the vm plug
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1126052] package libqtcore4 4:4.8.3+dfsg-0ubuntu3.1 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite ... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1126052 (by tuxmouraille)
<agateau> Riddell: now it's stuck at "Saving installed packages" and debug output does not look useful :/
<Riddell> agateau: more in /var/log/installer/
<Riddell> but this is pretty surprising, we did loads of tests on it yesterday and nobody had any problems
<agateau> Riddell: got stuck here: http://paste.kde.org/672170/
<Riddell> umm, no immediate ideas
<agateau> Riddell: I downloaded the iso from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/ was this the right place to go?
<Riddell> xnox: any thoughts? ⇈
<Riddell> agateau: that'll be a daily build and I guess something could have broken in the last day
<Riddell> the tested ones are at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/raring/alpha-2/
<agateau> hu
<agateau> was afraid of something like that
 * agateau downloads alpha-2 iso
<xnox> agateau: and you didn't modify the installer. so it's just the official image?!
<agateau> xnox: yes
<xnox> =(
<sheytan> is this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1052278 also affecting turned off backlight after wake up?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1052278 in linux (Ubuntu Quantal) "[ASUS][X501U][X401U] Fn + F8 display mode switch hot key will switch the mode 2 times by one single key stroke" [High,In progress]
<sheytan> i'm running dell xps 15z
<Riddell> sheytan: I guess we don't know, you can comment on the bug to see if someone who knows about linux can confirm
<shadeslayer> evening :)
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, aloha
<shadeslayer> \o
<sheytan> shadeslayer: evening? What your time?
<sheytan> :D
<shadeslayer> UTC +5.30
<Riddell> our CD music ripping experience is rubbish
<Riddell> k3b hard to use and then it asks you to kill kio_audiocd
<davmor2> Riddell: can you not do it from within Amarok?
<Riddell> maybe I've not tried that
<Riddell> but the user gets presented with k3b first
<Riddell> twice infact
<Riddell> I wonder what the difference between "extract digial music" and "copy CD" is
<Riddell> ripping against burning another CD I guess
<davmor2> Riddell: Can you not change the default for music cds to be Amarok then?
<Riddell> I just tried Amarok, it doesn't seem to do anything when I chose it in new device popup
<Riddell> yep, precisely nothing
<davmor2> Riddell: that's pretty bad, the bulk of the other players do a really nice job of ripping music into your library
<davmor2> Riddell: is there maybe a plugin for amarok that is missing that will make it awesome?
<apachelogger> sheytan: http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/screencasts/boot-glow-plymouth3.mkv
<sheytan> apachelogger: can you share the files?
<sheytan> i would like to test this
<apachelogger> nope
<apachelogger> not home right now
<sheytan_> maile me please
<sheytan_> but it looks good
<Riddell> davmor2: yes, it's installed and enabled but when I click on info it freezes amarok, doh
<davmor2> Riddell: so it would be awesome if it worked then :)
<Riddell> ooh there is works
<Riddell> now why did it take two minutes just to load up the about dialogue
<smartboyhw> Riddell, you wanna remove xrandr from seeds?
<smartboyhw> Or did I get the package wrong?:P
<Riddell> smartboyhw: it's part of the kde-workspace packages I thin
<Riddell> so it needs separated into a new package (which will be unseeded)
<smartboyhw> Riddell, a new metapackage?
<Riddell> no, a new actual package
<Riddell> http://paste.kde.org/672212/  all this
<smartboyhw> Riddell, ah I got it
<smartboyhw> Can't do this now anyway
 * smartboyhw is upgrading to 13.04
<davmor2> Riddell: I'm guessing here, it's not quite right?
<Mirv> Riddell: hi. would your magic crystal ball have an idea on the powerpc build failure? mine doesn't yet at least. filed a bug in LP and upstream meanwhile.
<Mirv> (https://launchpadlibrarian.net/131243410/buildlog_ubuntu-raring-powerpc.qtbase-opensource-src_5.0.1%2Bdfsg-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz)
<Mirv> bug #1125949
<ubottu> bug 1125949 in qtbase-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "Fails to build on PowerPC" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1125949
<Mirv> or anyone else for that matter..
<BluesKaj> Hi alj
<Mirv> the file in question in the first error is http://qt.gitorious.org/qt/qtbase/blobs/stable/src/gui/painting/qpagedpaintdevice.h .
<Mirv> hi BluesKaj 
<BluesKaj> hi Mirv
<ovidiu-florin> hello world :D
<agateau> apachelogger: love this bootsplash! at least we get rid of those stupid dots
<BluesKaj> agateau, really. and the ugly grey colours as well ?
<murthy> BluesKaj: hi
<BluesKaj> hi murthy
<agateau> BluesKaj: have you seen apachelogger work?
<BluesKaj> agateau, no I haven't
<agateau> BluesKaj: http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/screencasts/boot-glow-plymouth3.mkv
<BluesKaj> I'd like to know who approved the existing boot splash ...were they colour blind with no sense of beauty ?
<BluesKaj> hmm
 * BluesKaj shakes his head ...nevermind
<Quintasan> BluesKaj: well
<Quintasan> Plymouth looks like utter shit here
<Quintasan> but I blame the nvidia driver
<Quintasan> since it looked decently with nouveau
<BluesKaj> yeah, but the colour is what i don't understand 
<murthy> Riddell: what was the device that you were trying to use with amarok?
<BluesKaj>  blue was a basic kde colour .,..why not blue
<murthy> apachelogger: ^
<BluesKaj> it's not  a real big deal since it only lasts for some seconds 
<sheytan> BluesKaj: ppl are tired of blue. 
<sheytan> the screencast you see is just a demo of the logo glowing. With the full background it looks way better. Let me show you
<murthy> sheytan: webm please
<sheytan> murthy: got just an image
<sheytan> http://imageshack.us/a/img546/3311/bg2test.png
<sheytan> apachelogger: did all the demos ;)
<shadeslayer> *nod*
<shadeslayer> that does indeedly look awesome
<murthy> BluesKaj: what happened to the outer circle glow?
<sheytan> murthy: it's not added
<sheytan> apachelogger: used logo without it
<yofel_> BluesKaj: it was turned grey to match the default KDE 4.9 experience
<yofel_> which... nobody really liked I guess
<yofel_> good that they're back to a blue-ish background
<Riddell> murthy: an audio CD
<murthy> Riddell:  ok. i thought it was a mtp device, my nokia 5800  takes a long time to get detected
<yofel> I know that we had some bug filed about audiocd-kio not working right, but that was months ago
<Riddell> Mirv: hum, that's not some endian or linker issue I'd normally expect on powerpc but just a syntax error which is weird since it's perfectly good syntax
<Riddell> Mirv: good news is we don't have to care about powerpc and I can just put in an override to ignore the issue
<Riddell> agateau: how's the install?
<agateau> Riddell: left my daily live run during lunch, it actually finished with some weird error. But the system boots, so I can work on Ubiquity with it
<yofel> ah, that was bug 1073293
<ubottu> bug 1073293 in kdemultimedia (Ubuntu) "audiocd KIO slave broken in 12.10" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1073293
<Riddell> yofel: you have a good memory for bugs!
<yofel> well, thunderbird help to find the # :P
<Riddell> shadeslayer: are you on webkit today?
<Mirv> Riddell: ok then
<yofel> *helps
<BluesKaj> However , i do like the default "Air and Elarun Splash Screen" on 13.04 , even tho plymouth is still plain vanilla
<BluesKaj> oh btw sheytan,  do you speak for " people "? :)
<sheytan> BluesKaj: yes. There's too much of blue everywhere
<BluesKaj> too bad for you :)
<yofel> actually no, there's too much grey everywhere
<yofel> though it reached a tolerable level again
<sheytan> to clarify, i;m not tired of blue that much, but i'm tired of color stuff everywhere. We need to go elegant and thank Nuno we have monochromatic icons in tray and plasma overlays etc
<sheytan> to much colored stuff is not good too. It doesn't look professional then
<murthy> yofel: you have a supporter 
<yofel> sheytan: I guess you have good eyes then. Mine aren't that good even with glasses, and making everything grey reduces usability
<yofel> as it makes me slower in keeping the icons apart 
<BluesKaj> elegant is grey and mono colours ?... feels like a bait  for a debate 
<sheytan> yofel: i didn't tell you that everything should be gray. Only some parts of the desktop
<sheytan> BluesKaj: don't get me wrong
<sheytan> not all should be
<yofel> sure, we were talking about the plasma icons, right?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: not today I'm afraid
<sheytan> we were talking about desktop in general
<sheytan> plasma tray icons was my example
<yofel> sheytan: the desktop in general as it is right now is ok I believe
<sheytan> yofel: that's it!
<yofel> :)
<sheytan> and the same, i was tired of having kde default wallpaper everywhere in kubuntu. Installer, login, splash, wallpaper, even that central box in each kde app has it as background
<sheytan> that was making me sick somehow :D
<BluesKaj> system tray icons aren't merant to be fancy , they're just utilitarian indicators anyway 
<yofel> uhm, that's called consistency you know ^^
<sheytan> that's why i'm trying to make kubuntu that way: a separate background for installer, login and splash and onther image for wallpaper. This will give us more elegant and simple look
<apachelogger> sheytan: send me some other tile or whatever and I can make some more demos
<shadeslayer> idk, having different backgrounds everywhere is inconsistent IMHO
<sheytan> apachelogger: i will send you the logo with that circle around when i get home
<sheytan> shadeslayer: not everywhere
<sheytan> read what i wrote :)
<BluesKaj> I was just complainiung about the bootsplash /plymouth colours , not a debate about desktop or panel colours
<sheytan> there's only two of them
<shadeslayer> sheytan: ah, I read that as separate background for all the things
<shadeslayer> mmmm .. idk
<murthy> Riddell: what happened to cantata?
<sheytan> BluesKaj: well, we want to make a smooth switch from plymouth to lightdm. That's why we're trying to create new to fit with ldm.
<sheytan> but it's hard cause we don't know what ldm will look like in upstream
<sheytan> nuno is planning to release a new theme for kde 4.11 and for this time, i guess, we need our own ldm theme too
<murthy> sheytan: you mean the greeter ?
<sheytan> murthy: yes
<sheytan> the login screen
<Riddell> murthy: it's still in New, I might get to it today
<Riddell> or I might not, going over e-mails, 1451 to go
<murthy> sheytan: but the default one is good and we need to kde the default kde stuff as much as possible
<murthy> Riddell: can you give me the cantata changelog?
<murthy> Riddell: I am going to file a bug report for a sponsor, i need it for reference
<Riddell> murthy: you can get the package from https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/raring/+queue
<sheytan> murthy: it is, with some correction i already made. 
<yofel> murthy: sponsor for cantata? that's already uploaded (or am I missing something)
<murthy> yofel: ni, libdlna
<apachelogger> sheytan: note that I need all 3 gear parts as separate images
<yofel> ah
<apachelogger> same for the glow
<murthy> Riddell: the bug number is not mentioned in the changelog
<sheytan> apachelogger: sure
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: care to sponsor libechonest once it's done building?
<shadeslayer> it's in here : https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/experimental/+packages
<apachelogger> still not home
<apachelogger> sheytan: oh and I'll need to know the part's coordinates
<sheytan> apachelogger: what do you mean?
<Riddell> murthy: the new package bug?  that'll be a bug :)
<apachelogger> i.e. in inkscape left part would be x=0; y=12 or something, top would be x=50; y=128, bottom would be x=50; y=12
<murthy> Riddell: so it will get rejected?
<apachelogger> sheytan: simply make an inscape doc the size of the parts without glow
<apachelogger> then tell me x and y of the parts
<murthy> apachelogger: is the locations hardcoded?
<apachelogger> of course
<sheytan> apachelogger: ok, i'll do it
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> the relativity is hardcoded
<apachelogger> i.e. the space between left and top and bottom
<murthy> apachelogger: the bg image is not svg?
<apachelogger> and to get that we need to hardcode their relative x/y
<apachelogger> murthy: plymouth does nto do svg
<murthy> apachelogger: oh
<sheytan> apachelogger: can you mail me the images you have when you get home?
<murthy> apachelogger: is there any chance this will work with the nvidia's propitiatory driver? 
<Riddell> murthy: no that's not grounds for rejection
<murthy> Riddell: so its optional?
<apachelogger> murthy: it will work with free software
<yofel> murthy: it's useful to have a reference, but it's not strictly required
<Riddell> murthy: it's nice to have but not a killer feature
<murthy> ok
<murthy> yofel: is your server on full load?
<murthy> yofel: i am getting delayed sync
<murthy> yofel: 3 min approx
<yofel> o.O
<yofel> it's not
<yofel> murthy: you mean you have ~180s lag? It's ~1s here
<murthy> yofel: not that one
<apachelogger> sheytan: http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/tmp/kubuntu-logo.tar.xz
<apachelogger> tile goes into images/tile.png
<murthy> yofel:  i will check with my local client
<yofel> murthy: what do you mean with delayed sync then?
<murthy> yofel: i have a bust of comments after 7 mins
<yofel> oh, that happened here too, considering that they don't all happen in the same second I believe we just typed at the same time
<murthy> yofel: ok
<yofel> would need to look at the channel log later to verify that
<sheytan> apachelogger: thanks. i will be home in like 3-4h 
<apachelogger> http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/screencasts/boot-glow-plymouth3-transit.mp4
<yofel> apachelogger: what's up with those dots that appear for a moment?
<apachelogger> again
<apachelogger> ...
<apachelogger> perspective
<sheytan> just wanted to ask the same question
<sheytan> apachelogger: but, the light dm theme. Mine is improved a bit. maybe we put that one? :D
<murthy> sheytan: using a new kdm theme will make us deter from our moto
<murthy> sheytan: i mean the greeter theme
<sheytan> murthy: it's almost the same. I just moved the buttons in the middle
<murthy> sheytan: so you will merge that with the upstream?
<sheytan> maybe
<sheytan> murthy: http://madsheytan.blogspot.com/2013/01/motyw-lightdm-dla-kde-i-ksplash.html
<sheytan> watch the screencast in 1080p
<sheytan> btw, the splash screen i modified too. And it is simply cool
<murthy> sheytan: this looks cool
<murthy> sheytan: have to consulted with the policy makers?
<shadeslayer> sheytan: oh
<shadeslayer> sheytan: do you have a patch for the QML to display the dates at the top in lightdm?
<shadeslayer> like in your blog
<sheytan> shadeslayer: i don't and you don't need one. you just edit the main.qml file and add few lines to import the clock. Ofrouce you need in the source dir the clock.qml too. 
<sheytan> i made even one with analog clock
<sheytan> and now i'm trying to put the battery monitor to it :)
<shadeslayer> sheytan: that's what I was asking ;)
<shadeslayer> a patch for the QML file
<shadeslayer> I am a QML noob
<sheytan> shadeslayer: i will upload the theme later and look you to it
<sheytan> me to :D
<shadeslayer> and I don't particularly like it myself
<sheytan> i made only changes while looking at the code and googling for apis etc ;D
<shadeslayer> which is what I do
<sheytan> and it works just fine ;)
<sheytan> the clock is from QT examples page
<sheytan> i just downloaded it and put into my theme ;)
<phoenix_firebrd> bbl
<shadeslayer> heh
<Riddell> do left handed people really swap button order on their mouse? http://s9.postimage.org/6s4hbpqcv/snapshot2.png
<BluesKaj> I do swap sometimes to give my right hand a rest , it's seems natural to do so
<BluesKaj> I used work on lab instruments that use application software and one of the users was left handed , I got used to using the mouse left handed, was that difficult.
<apachelogger> grub2 cannot tile backgrounds
<BluesKaj> wasn't
<apachelogger> what a disappointment
<apachelogger> http://paste.kde.org/672356/
<apachelogger> :P
<yofel> rofl
<BluesKaj> , time to push some snow ...BBL
<Riddell> shadeslayer: 15:55 < carewolf> Riddell: https://gitorious.org/webkit/qtwebkit-23/trees/qtwebkit-2.3-beta2b there you go. 49.2 MByte, new release for tar-balling.
<Riddell> a nice one
<shadeslayer> where did you get that from?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: from asking him on #qtwebkit
<shadeslayer> I'll have a look right after dinner :)
<apachelogger> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-settings/kubuntu-settings/revision/517
<Riddell> apachelogger: elite grub hackage!
<shadeslayer> heh
<apachelogger> now if only we could make grub look nice ^^
<apachelogger> sheytan: we need to make grub look nice
<apachelogger> it would of course help a bunch if grub could actually tile -.-
<sheytan> grub? is there a need?
<apachelogger> you keep telling me how important that stuff is
<sheytan> ok, ok :D
<sheytan> i get it :D
<apachelogger> yet I almost never ever see anything up to lightdm, and lightdm I even only see for like 5 seconds
<apachelogger> on that note
<apachelogger> sheytan: the clock in your lightdm theme is too aggressive IMO
<apachelogger> way too big an animation
<sheytan> you can modify it
 * sheytan test
 * sheytan odl toshibas are the worst notebooks to disasable :/
 * sheytan is tired of
 * shadeslayer rages at ssh
<agateau> Riddell: I have some patches for ubiquity, I am going to file a merge request for them. Should I add you as a reviewer?
<shadeslayer> :|
<shadeslayer> WARNING: /tmp/buildd/qtwebkit-source-2.3-beta2/Source/api.pri:112: Unable to find file for inclusion /include/QtWebKit/headers.pri
<shadeslayer> and then : Project ERROR: Failed to resolve install headers
<shadeslayer> Riddell: you can have qtwebkit
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> this is ETOOSHITTY
<Riddell> agateau: sure
<Riddell> agateau: and thanks :)
<Riddell> shadeslayer: oh you're too kind </sarcasm>
<shadeslayer> lol
<agateau> Riddell: request filed
<agateau> Riddell: Ubiquity window is too small for french strings, I am considering removing some of the fancy borders and turn it into a classic window. Any objection?
 * apachelogger found out how to do inheritance in plymouth \\o/
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: inheritance?
<Riddell> agateau: ooh that bling is really nice
<agateau> Riddell: I am not talking about removing all the bling, but rather turning it into resizable bling
<Riddell> agateau: the fixed size is not ideal for sure, but it should also fit on a netbook sized monitor and this one only just fits
<agateau> Riddell: not in french
<Riddell> resizable bling sounds good
<agateau> :)
<Riddell> the step names on the left don't have enough space in lots of languages
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: foo = [] | "Foo"; makes foo a hash and a string
<shadeslayer> wait what
<shadeslayer> I do not understand that one bit :P
<apachelogger> u silly
<apachelogger> actually hash+string is silly too
<apachelogger> foo = 3 | "Foo";
<apachelogger> bar = foo + 3;
<apachelogger> / bar = 6
<apachelogger> foobar = foo.CharAt(0);
<apachelogger>  //foobar = "F"
<shadeslayer> I have no idea what you're talking about
<shadeslayer> :P
<apachelogger> inheritance in plymouth!
<shadeslayer> errrrr .. I thought you were talking about class inheritance
<apachelogger> plymouth has no classes
 * apachelogger throws keyboard
<shadeslayer> yeah, that's why I was confused
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> technically it does
<apachelogger> though not really
<shadeslayer> so whats this new inheritance thing you're talking about
<apachelogger> aka [] and String would be native classes
<apachelogger> tho since those are implemented in C that statement is also not really true
<apachelogger> anywho
<apachelogger> so in plymouth you inherit by using the | operator
<apachelogger> and then comes more undocumented madness
<shadeslayer> ah
<apachelogger> there's a local and global variable which in fact does nothing more than provide the respective scope from what I understand
<shadeslayer> 0.o
<apachelogger> so a toplevel var foo would also be accessible via global.foo
<apachelogger> (which IMO makes that a bit of an implementation leakage, but oh well...)
<apachelogger> declaring a function Foo is also accessible via global.Foo
<apachelogger> so you now have javascript-like prototype crap
<apachelogger> Foo = fun() { return [] | global.Foo; } | []; 
<apachelogger> Foo is now a hashable Foo
<apachelogger> ah in case it's not obvious why one inherits from global.Foo ... global.Foo is technically an object of its own, having functions as properties (e.g. Foo.Bar = fun() {}; is global.Foo.bar), as such inheriting from global.Foo allows one to use Bar as a function on an instance of Foo ... i.e. foo.Bar() works because foo is an instance of [] | global.Foo and global.Foo.Bar is fun() {};
<apachelogger> considering the amount of code in the script plugin that is really nice
<apachelogger> bug 285626
<ubottu> bug 285626 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Intrepid) "blank window on livecd with "Install" boot option" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/285626
<xnox> sounds like a very old bug...
<shadeslayer> oh fun
<shadeslayer> someone abstracted over various packaging formats
<shadeslayer> https://github.com/lubosz/cerbero
<agateau> pfff, ubiquity is slooooow
<shadeslayer> pythorn!!!
<agateau> shadeslayer: debconf!
<agateau> Riddell: taking advantage of maximized ubiquity to list all my (virtual) disks: http://wstaw.org/m/2013/02/15/ubiquity-maximized.png
<agateau> also note how it says "Ubuntu 12.10" in the partition list
<shadeslayer> heh
<Riddell> agateau: ooh la la
<Riddell> shadeslayer: more d-i's and debconf's fault than python's
 * agateau wonders if "ooh la la" is good or bad
<shadeslayer> heh
<Riddell> agateau: terrible!
<Riddell> yes, I agree it's nice :)
<agateau> great :)
<agateau> time to go, will continue next week
<xnox> is 12.10 there because this is photoshop or because os-release mis-detected stuff?
<BluesKaj> ..BBL
<blaze> so, how's going qtwebkit-23 packaging?
<shadeslayer> xnox: or possibly hard coded string?
<shadeslayer> blaze: it's going nowhere :P
<blaze> why?
<blaze> i know it builds only with some perl-script, and qmake files should be fixed a lot :)
<shadeslayer> shitty build systems :P
<shadeslayer> blaze: in any case, we will try and package it, but it's going to take time
<apachelogger> mh
<apachelogger> talking about slow ubiquity
<apachelogger> someone should look into that
<apachelogger> in fact
<apachelogger> perhaps we should make the next dev series about making stuff faster
<apachelogger> kubotu: order coke
 * kubotu slides a cold can of tasty Coca Cola(r) down the bar to apachelogger.
<yofel> the one thing I usually notice about ubiquity is that it tends to run at 100% CPU most of the time for some reason
<apachelogger> well, it's doing stuff most of the time :P
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1126052] package libqtcore4 4:4.8.3+dfsg-0ubuntu3.1 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite ... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1126052 (by tuxmouraille)
#kubuntu-devel 2013-02-16
<genii-around> I would just like to ask for my own curiosity... I just found out what the "+dfsg" part of a packagename is about. I was wondering, is there some opposite naming convention for a package, to show that the proprietary parts were left in?
<yofel> genii-around: well, if it has proprietary parts it'll be in restricted/multiverse
<yofel> genii-around: but no, there isn't, as +dfsg1 means that the tarball was repackaged
<genii-around> yofel: OK, thanks!
<robtygart> Does anyone know anything about a current adobe-flash bug. It just happened after my last updates. I can't watch videos. 
<Riddell> happy weekend
<shadeslayer> not so happy actually :(
<Riddell> aww, what's up?
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<smartboyhw> Hey yo shadeslayer Riddell 
<shadeslayer> hi smartboyhw
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, seeming Kubuntu 13.04 breaks my computer graphics:*(
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> what hardware?
<smartboyhw> The login screen
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, Notebook ATI Mobility 4350
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> whats the issue?
<smartboyhw> After the Kubuntu boot screen my screen went snowy at the bottom, black on the top
<shadeslayer> 0.o
<smartboyhw> 0.o
<smartboyhw> Anyway I will using Ubuntu Studio (my another contributing OS):P
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: proprietary drivers?
<shadeslayer> or the opensource ones
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, I think the opensource ones
 * smartboyhw doesn't know much about graphics
<shadeslayer> try the proprietary ones? and report a bug against the radeon driver?
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, OK
<BluesKaj> smartboyhw, which graphics card , lspci | grep VGA , should tell us
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: <smartboyhw> shadeslayer, Notebook ATI Mobility 4350
<smartboyhw> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RV710 [Mobility Radeon HD 4300/4500 Series]
<smartboyhw> BluesKaj, ^
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer, that's nor a graphics card
<shadeslayer> it isn't?
<smartboyhw> As I said: I know nothing about graphics
<BluesKaj> Radeon HD 4300/4500 Series, ok 
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: if you something about the 6700/7000 series, let me know as well :P
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, don't tell me you have issues
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: not exactly, I don't think the drivers support my card yet
<shadeslayer> but I could be wrong
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, too new?:P
<shadeslayer> yeah
<BluesKaj> well ,usually the additional drivers are sufficient 
<shadeslayer> apparently bought in 2011 is too new
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, not good then
<smartboyhw> I thought using a 2012 4th quarter one is new
<shadeslayer> yeah well, I get some weird error about how the V_BIOS signature doesn't match
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, that's a BIOS problem then
<smartboyhw> Or is it not?
<BluesKaj> 2011 is not too new 
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: BIOS? lol
<shadeslayer> Macbook Pro, all I have is EFI
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, grrr Macintosh computers are a problem to Ubuntu. Not the Macbooks, powerpc
 * BluesKaj stays away from macs and linux ...too many issues'
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: actually the 2011 model now boots fine
<shadeslayer> as long as you have some outb commands in grub
<smartboyhw> powerpc builds are getting headaches for Lubuntu
<shadeslayer> but yeah, not going to get any more computers from Apple
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, I predict Apple's doom in 3 years:P
<smartboyhw> SAMSUNG WILL RULE
<smartboyhw> LOL
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> I bet rbelem is pretty happy to hear that
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, who's rbelem? Samsung kernel developer?:P
<shadeslayer> he works at Samsung, does Android stuff I think :)
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, ah
* Topic unset by smartboyhw on #kubuntu-devel
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, are you going to merge my copyright fix for Plasmate in!?
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: did you fix it?
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, I did..... Look at https://code.launchpad.net/~smartboyhw/kubuntu-packaging/plasmate-copyright/+merge/148361
<smartboyhw> I updated the branch
<shadeslayer> ah okay
<shadeslayer> will have a look
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, :)\
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, BTW any upcoming KDE software releases?
<shadeslayer> heh no
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, heh:P I heard that KDE 4.10.1 is coming soon though
<shadeslayer> yeah
<BluesKaj> heh , 4.10 isn't stable yet on some systems
<smartboyhw> BluesKaj, heh
<BluesKaj> some ppl seem to a some audio problems after upgrading to 4.10
<BluesKaj> have
<yofel_> uh
<yofel_> * smartboyhw has changed topic for #kubuntu-devel to: ""
<smartboyhw> yofel_, whoa? How come!?!?!?!?
* yofel_ changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: "Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | Raring Alpha 1 Released | Packaging TODO: http://notes.kde.org/kubuntu-ninjas
 * smartboyhw shouldn't have privileges...
<yofel_> smartboyhw: we don't have a locked topic
<yofel_> anyone can change it
<smartboyhw> yofel_, ah dang you should lock it
<yofel> please no
<yofel> we put notes in there
<smartboyhw> yofel, uh sorry for that
<yofel> smartboyhw: well, anyone wipes it at least once, so don't worry ;P
<smartboyhw> yofel, LOL
 * smartboyhw makes mental note of it
<yofel> BluesKaj: it should mostly work, the worst bug I know of is kde bug 311751
<ubottu> KDE bug 311751 in widget-systemtray "QML system tray crashes plasma-desktop on startup" [Crash,Resolved: upstream] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=311751
 * yofel doesn't have sounds issues on raring and quantal btw.
<BluesKaj> me meither yofel , audio seems fine here 
<BluesKaj> neither
<yofel> apachelogger: did you backport the phonon backend releases btw.? or do they need raring?
 * smartboyhw wents EOD (End of day)
<smartboyhw> s/wents/goes
<smartboyhw> s/wents/goes/
<kubotu> smartboyhw meant: "s/goes/goes"
<smartboyhw> !?
<smartboyhw> LOL
<shadeslayer> <yofel> smartboyhw: well, anyone wipes it at least once, so don't worry ;P
<shadeslayer> how true :D
<murthy> Installed kubuntu 13.04 , installation went well except, after clicking the proceed button in the first screen that shows the requirements took more than 5 mins to switch to the next partitioning screen
<shadeslayer> murthy: yeah, that takes time
<murthy> shadeslayer: any reason?
<shadeslayer> it searches your partition and all, so that's going to take time
<murthy> shadeslayer:one min
<yofel>  "took more than 5 mins" - no, it shouldn't do that, even if you have several HDD's in sleep with lots of partitions
<yofel> like anyone would expect this to take several minutes
<yofel> and I believe we don't say it might take several minutes either
 * shadeslayer thinks that 1 minute can seem like 5 minutes
<shadeslayer> when using software
<yofel> well, yeah, but that's UI fail then if the user feels like that
<murthy> shadeslayer: As yofel said it wont take that much long, it was more than 5 mins actually. I thought that some new changes was made, something like checking for a updated installer at the install time
<shadeslayer> hm
<shadeslayer> not really
<shadeslayer> on VM
<shadeslayer> on VM's it's fine
<shadeslayer> takes about a minute
<murthy> shadeslayer: could a bad mirror make this? 
<shadeslayer> uh, no
<murthy> shadeslayer: i nistalled in my system with a ext4 partition
<shadeslayer> shouldn't matter then
 * shadeslayer needs something to check the SMART status of his drivr
<shadeslayer> *drive
<murthy> shadeslayer: from a dvd  as source medium and i am sure the medium is not a problem
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> usually reading from DVD's is slower
<murthy> shadeslayer: who is your drive manufacturer ?
<shadeslayer> so *maybe* that?
<shadeslayer> murthy: does it matter??
<murthy> shadeslayer: but that will show a busy indicator
<yofel> shadeslayer: smartctl -a ?
<murthy> shadeslayer: if its a segate one, use the segate bootable image, instead of the app
<murthy> yofel: no
<murthy> yofel: the bootable image is very good
<shadeslayer> yofel: smartmontools ?
<yofel> shadeslayer: yeah
<yofel> murthy: I wasn't talking about your image
<shadeslayer> lets see
<murthy> yofel: ??
<murthy> yofel: the smartctl stuff didn't work well
<yofel> always worked for me
<yofel> it don't trust the drive's "status" anyway
<yofel> the actual data values have more value
<murthy> yofel: anyway if there is an error, Seagate recommends to use the bootable one
<shadeslayer> blergh
<shadeslayer> this does not look good
<shadeslayer> drive looks to be in pre failiure
<yofel> murthy: if it puts it in the error log like it should, then smartctl will show that
<murthy> shadeslayer: how is your drive?
<shadeslayer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1664588/
<BluesKaj> seagate ...haven't had much luck with them
<shadeslayer> much luck getting it replaced?
<shadeslayer> because this is already been replaced once
<shadeslayer> plus, this is a WDC drive
<murthy> BluesKaj: true
<murthy> shadeslayer: the drive seems to be new
<murthy> shadeslayer: only ~260 hrs
<murthy> shadeslayer: how is your power supply?
<yofel> shadeslayer: what's the issue anyway?
<shadeslayer> I don't use it *alot* :P
<shadeslayer> murthy: don't have one
<murthy> shadeslayer: which one?
<BluesKaj> they last out the warrnty and then die ...had 2 of them do so
<shadeslayer> yofel: just making sure it doesn't fail before I get my data off it
<shadeslayer> I have a 5 year warranty on this thing :P
<murthy> BluesKaj: after their 160 gb mark, every drive is a crap
<BluesKaj> both were 320G .. a few yrs bck 
<murthy> BluesKaj: i mean all the seagate
<murthy> BluesKaj: wd is good
<yofel> shadeslayer: it should, but what's the problem with the drive in the first place?
<shadeslayer> yofel: there is none
<BluesKaj> yup WD seem to be more rugged
<shadeslayer> <shadeslayer> yofel: just making sure it doesn't fail before I get my data off it
<yofel> shadeslayer: well, that smart table looks good, so it shouldn't be failing
<murthy> shadeslayer: laptop?
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> murthy: no, that's the external drive
<shadeslayer> yofel: maybe I'm reading it wrong
<murthy> shadeslayer: in that case i highly recommend you check the usb cable
<shadeslayer> 0.o
<murthy> shadeslayer: long usb cables can cause an issue
<shadeslayer> errr... how? :P
<murthy> shadeslayer: also when the usb power
<murthy> m4v: use a recommended good quality usb drive cablew
<murthy> shadeslayer: ^
<murthy> shadeslayer: also *check the usb power
<shadeslayer> that's like saying I should use one of those high end HDMI cables
<shadeslayer> that retail for a 1000 USD
<murthy> shadeslayer: no
<murthy> shadeslayer: probably around 300rs
<shadeslayer> murthy: The usb cable does not matter
<shadeslayer> ...
<shadeslayer> you missed my point
<shadeslayer> it's just a cable, it does not matter
<yofel> shadeslayer: you probably are. No errors looked and the values are ok. Worst case use seagate's check after all if you're not sure what to look for
<murthy> shadeslayer: no , it does
<BluesKaj> heh, we use a 50ft hdmi at our little studio , runs from the laptop to the tv
<BluesKaj> works fine
<murthy> shadeslayer: my system will not detect a ext drive is the cable is long
<murthy> BluesKaj: the hdmi will work fine, but the ext usb drive one wont
<murthy> BluesKaj: the system checks for the cable length
<shadeslayer> lol it does not
<shadeslayer> there are USB specifications
<murthy> let me search for this on the internet
<shadeslayer> if your USB cable is longer, the voltage will drop too much
<shadeslayer> and hence your drive gets no power and cannot transfer data reliably
<shadeslayer> a costlier cable will not help in such a case :P
<BluesKaj> well I use a 20 ft /6.5m usb cable for this wireless KB and mouse ...works ok
<BluesKaj> the usb transceiver is connected to this end 
<murthy> shadeslayer: no the voltage is not a issue here
<murthy> shadeslayer: the ping time
 * shadeslayer falls off his chair
<shadeslayer> heh, I wonder if you can call it ping time when using USB devices
<shadeslayer> idk if that would be the right term
<yofel> latency?
<murthy> shadeslayer: from what i know, longer cable induces more noise in a serial comm and 
<yofel> ^ that, is right
<murthy> yofel: ya
<shadeslayer> sure
<shadeslayer> for insanely long connections, you buy a shielded cable
<murthy> the latency too
<shadeslayer> "The USB 1.1 Standard specifies that a standard cable can have a maximum length of 3 meters with devices operating at Low Speed (1.5 Mbit/s), and a maximum length of 5 meters with devices operating at Full Speed (12 Mbit/s).[citation needed]"
<shadeslayer> "USB 2.0 provides for a maximum cable length of 5 meters for devices running at Hi Speed (480 Mbit/s). The primary reason for this limit is the maximum allowed round-trip delay of about 1.5 μs"
<shadeslayer> so yes, latency does play an issue, but for regular use, you don't need a cable worth 300 INR :P
<shadeslayer> that's just an crazy amount of money to spend for a USB cable 
<shadeslayer> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Universal_Serial_Bus#Cabling
<murthy> shadeslayer: thats a theoretical recommendation 3
<murthy> shadeslayer: in practical cases manufacturers don't give that much perfection
<murthy> shadeslayer: the cost is just a rough estimate
<shadeslayer> I think I can reasonably assume that the spec designers accounted for some errors
<shadeslayer> and that the tolerances are good enough
<murthy> shadeslayer: no
<murthy> shadeslayer: the usb standards mention oly the the theoritical values 
<shadeslayer> I disagree
<murthy> shadeslayer: you can also compare the usb 1.1 device standards and the current max efficiency 1.1 device that was available
<shadeslayer> I'm reasonably certain that they would have take into account tolerances
<shadeslayer> murthy: I'm not saying that if you buy a super cheap cable then it'll work perfectly
<shadeslayer> but most of the cables I have are the ones you get with phones
<murthy> shadeslayer: you mean the 6 inch one?
<shadeslayer> I have never measured them :P
<shadeslayer> I have 4-5 of them
<murthy> shadeslayer: that should work perfectly
<shadeslayer> 2 of them from my kindle, 3-4 of them from my phone
<shadeslayer> and I'm reasonably certain that they did not spend something as high as 300 INR making them :P
<murthy> shadeslayer: my friend's transcend drive only works when using a two usb cable 
<murthy> shadeslayer: I mean i was not sure about the cost, in my place it would cost you 100 rs
<shadeslayer> when using 2 USB cables? maybe it needs a separate power source?
<murthy> shadeslayer: http://www.hobby-circuits.com/files/726/usb-power-injector-for-external-hard-drives2_orig.jpg
<shadeslayer> right
<shadeslayer> so for eg. my Raspberry Pi can't power my drive
<shadeslayer> because it doesn't have enough power on the board
<murthy> shadeslayer: ya
<shadeslayer> same thing with that drive
<shadeslayer> it needs more power
<murthy> shadeslayer: we have to check the power specs for it
<shadeslayer> errr .. no thanks
<murthy> shadeslayer: do you have a rasberry pi?
<shadeslayer> yeah
<murthy> nice
<murthy> having my dinner, will be back in 10 mins
<shadeslayer>  23:14:51 up 11 days,  7:28,  1 user,  load average: 0.07, 0.04, 0.05
<shadeslayer> from my Raspberry Pi :P
<murthy> awesome
<murthy> I am going to buy one, i need to clarify somethings before that, i will talk to you when you are free
<shadeslayer> murthy: sure
<shadeslayer> won't run Ubuntu :P
<shadeslayer> and I'm running Raspbian on it
<yofel> probably anyone that has one here does that. I failed at understanding pacman and haven't yet time to try RiscOS on it
<yofel> *had time
<shadeslayer> heh
<yofel> well, more like with raspbian I have everything up and running using ~8GiB on the SDHC card. With arch I was at ~12 with pieces missing
<yofel> heck, portage was easier to understand
<shadeslayer> lol
<yofel> shadeslayer: btw. tried to build on armhf with the new qemu version in raring yet? I tried it yesterday and cmake just hangs at some random point everytime
<yofel> strace says it's polling from something, but it's weird that the failure point is rather random.
<yofel> (that was a kdelibs build)
<shadeslayer> :S
<shadeslayer> not really
<apachelogger> sheytan: so, what's the new on boot theming?
<murthy> where can i find the kubuntu install log?
<sheytan> apachelogger: still working. Had a heavy day at work today. Was fightting with customer's outlook db ;/
<sheytan> this stuff is sick!
<apachelogger> uhhh
<apachelogger> outlook dbg
<apachelogger> -g
<apachelogger> sounds sick :P
 * apachelogger sooooooooo tired
<sheytan> apachelogger: do i really need inkscape to do thie graphics?
<sheytan> you will use png anyway
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> but I need coordinates
 * sheytan is not feeling comfortable about inkscape
<apachelogger> of the composite gear
<sheytan> i think gimp can do the same
<apachelogger> for all I care you can use MS Paint, i just need the cooridnates :P
<apachelogger> sheytan: FWIW I'd like to get the colors settled asap so we can get started on refitting the CD and Grub
<apachelogger> (i.e. background color + appropriate text color)
<murthy> apachelogger: bgcolor not finalised?
<murthy> yofel: should i have to use sponsor-patch?
<ejat> sorry to interrupt the discussion, can someone help me on this bug 1127404 
<ubottu> bug 1127404 in qtmultimedia-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "conflict between libqt5multimediaquick5 and libqt5multimediaquick-p5" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1127404
<sheytan> whic x and y you want again apachelogger?
<apachelogger> all of them
<apachelogger> sheytan: https://docs.google.com/drawings/d/1kpqodXYoWUFH9nbSOqqUD2LNuklFuStowOp54cDLDLY/edit?usp=sharing
<apachelogger> assuming the left border of the left part is x=0 and the bottom border of the bottom part is y=0
<apachelogger> at the same time the top border of the top part is y=heightOfPixmap and either top or bottom right border is x=widthOfPixmap 
<apachelogger> (I think the bottom one is the one that depicts width)
<apachelogger> (not important anyway...)
<sheytan> ring.png x 155,00 y 115,00. ring-glow.png x 127,00 y 127,00 and i'm sending you the files now
<sheytan> i didn't change your files. Just made them white
<sheytan> http://www.sendspace.com/file/ps9nq1
<apachelogger> what do we do about the tile?
<sheytan> switch it to the background i send you?
<sheytan> http://imageshack.us/a/img577/9308/bg2ft.png
<sheytan> this one will be better then the other one i showed you
<apachelogger> I need a tile of that
<sheytan> you want to repeat it to fit in the screen size?
<apachelogger> yes
<sheytan> this makes me cry now
<sheytan> but ok
<sheytan> just a sec ;)
<sheytan> apachelogger: 200x200?
<apachelogger> yep
<sheytan> apachelogger: http://img829.imageshack.us/img829/8111/tail200.png
<sheytan> but that way, we won't get gradient colors
<sheytan> couse you cannot repeat it
<sheytan> apachelogger: please make a better quality video this time if possible
<murthy> apachelogger: webm please
<murthy> shadeslayer: bgcolors finalised?
<shadeslayer> huh?
<murthy> shadeslayer: sorry
<murthy> sheytan: bgcolors finalised?
<sheytan> murthy: not yet
<murthy> sheytan: the black textured bg that you showed is ok? I feek its very good
<sheytan> murthy: i'm not happy with it
<sheytan> but i still thing about how to improve it ;)
<murthy> sheytan: any thing else you have ?
<sheytan> not yet
<yofel> murthy: you don't need to use it (and I don't know how to use it)
<murthy> yofel: ok
<murthy> yofel: you said that the debdiff is the diff file created with the diff of the two .changes files?
<yofel> no
<yofel> it's the output of "debdiff <old.dsc> <new.dsc>"
<murthy> yofel: oh ok
<murthy> yofel: where can i find the kubuntu install log?
<yofel> the installer logs? /var/log/installer/ I believe
<Quintasan> \o
<Riddell> it's... Quintasan!
<Quintasan> Indeed.
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: ping
<Quintasan> Riddell: Can you remind me where is the l18n KDE magic?
<Quintasan> I have to fix this damn ibus magic once and for all
<yofel> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging/L10nOperatorGuide
<yofel> well, the master branch is correct at least
<Quintasan> so
<Quintasan> what is was that I had to do..
<Quintasan> hmm
 * Quintasan looks at notes he made
<Quintasan> BOILERPLATE="# ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !#\n# DO NOT EVEN THINK ABOUT CHANGING THIS FILE DIRECTLY! ! ! !\n# PLEASE USE THE BZR BRANCH AS SEEN IN debian\/control\n# MAKE YOUR CHANGES THERE AND THEN RUN debian\/build-l10n.sh\n# kthxbai 
<Quintasan> :)\n################################################################################\n################################################################################\n################################################################################\n################################################################################"
<Quintasan> wow
<Quintasan> yofel: who do I blame for this monstrosity?
<yofel> apachelogger most likely
<yofel> it's rather small these days though
<Quintasan> apachelogger: how can I add per-langpack deps?
<yofel> the whole svn pulling code was removed
<Quintasan> without breaking the whole damn thing?
<yofel> you do know bash, do you? ^^
<Quintasan> I *THINK* I do
<yofel> that's what I thought too until I read that script :P
<Quintasan> this is going to be a pain
<Quintasan> jp will need dep on ibus anthy
<Quintasan> ch will need dep on ibus pinyin
<Quintasan> omfg
<Quintasan> I will have to make a list
<Riddell> needs build-l10n.sh edited I think
<yofel> Quintasan: see functions at the top of the file
<Riddell> in lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kde-l10n-common/
<yofel> those do something similiar
<yofel> so just add one like that and call it at the appropriate place
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> cd kde-l10n-$kdecode/debian/
<Quintasan> I'd have to append something the the first occurence of Depends
<Quintasan> if kdecode == lang code
<Quintasan> does this make sense?
 * apachelogger sighs
<yofel> semantically yes, although you might want to use switch
<apachelogger> I actually told you the algorithmic outline of how to add per-package deps the last time you asked about it
<apachelogger> would have been good to take notes
<apachelogger> ...
<Quintasan> you did?
 * Quintasan can't remember that
<Quintasan> well
<yofel> he did ^^
<Quintasan> remembering that would imply I have to dig through quassell log
<Riddell> Quintasan: see how it adds a calligra dep at the end there
<Quintasan> that's sed magic
<Quintasan> now I'm interested how do I get the lang code
<yofel> $kdecode ?
 * yofel is starting to find apt increasingly annoying
<yofel> bug 1127476
<ubottu> bug 1127476 in Kubuntu PPA "Can't install xorg-backports along with kubuntu-backports" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1127476
<yofel> you *can* do this without kubuntu-desktop, but only with aptitude
<yofel> *without removing
<apachelogger> yofel: supposedly the packaging is just crap :P
<Quintasan> ...
<Quintasan> why did shift + pgup stop working in mah konsole?
<Riddell> because you're in a screen session?
<Riddell> or were?
<Riddell> use `reset` to fix
<Quintasan> that doesnt seem to be the case Riddell
<Quintasan> still doesn't work
<Quintasan> whatever
<Quintasan> this is getting more complex
<Quintasan> there is a Russian backend
<Quintasan> well
<Quintasan> I will just add the ones I know that DON'T work and we will see from there
<Quintasan> lol
<yofel> apachelogger: it sure doesn't seem to be anything the casual user might want to attempt
<Quintasan> yofel: I wrote the switch, only then I realised it's case in bash
<yofel> heck, the release notes don't even have any instructions on how to use it
<Quintasan> and now I have to translate it from C to bash xD
<yofel> oh, sorry
<yofel> I was thinking abstract
<Quintasan> I was thinking the same thing
<Quintasan> yofel, apachelogger: http://pastebin.com/aXaqL7nV
<Quintasan> does this look even remotely correct?
<apachelogger> no
<Quintasan> ...
<Quintasan> okay
<apachelogger> there is a reason I opted for placeholders :P
<apachelogger> also
<apachelogger> recommends IMO
<Quintasan> yeah sure and then you don't get input working :P
<Quintasan> well
<Quintasan> it can be Recommends
<Quintasan> apachelogger: What placeholders exactly? I don't even follow you now
<Quintasan> you do stuff like cd kde-l10n-$kdecode/debian/
<Quintasan> so I would expect editing files like that to work too
<apachelogger> @@@PRN@@@
<Quintasan> this does not telll me anything at all
<yofel> you did not read the control file
<Quintasan> well
<apachelogger> nor the readme
<apachelogger> nor the wiki page
<apachelogger> Throughout the branch you find names like aaaUBUNTULANGCODEbbb the aaa and bbb are only there to uniquify them and ensure that we can sub them using regex without affecting other strings. They generally describe a represenation of the value that is going to be there, so in the above case the string would be replaced with the Ubuntu language code (e.g. ptbr, whereas the KDE version is pt@br). Never ever use a specific name but these place 
<apachelogger> holders instead!
<Quintasan> I TOTALLY don't get it
<Quintasan> $kdecode will have values from tarball names, right?
<Quintasan> then you substitute the damn thing everywhere so what's the problem?
<Quintasan> damn thing being  aaaUBUNTULANGCODEbbb
 * Quintasan tries doing it his way
 * yofel doesn't want to be annoying, but still reminds Riddell and shadeslayer to please watch whether a package is maintained in bzr or not before uploading to the archive. amarok bzr was was 4 uploads behind the archive
<Quintasan> ehhh
<Quintasan> it works
#kubuntu-devel 2013-02-17
<Riddell> yofel: you may annoy us all you need to about that
<Quintasan> christ
<Quintasan> yofel: is it just me that flashplayer craps out on any video?
<Quintasan> after the update
<Quintasan> it stopped working
<yofel> I still have the old one due to my weird setup here
<yofel> but someone else said that too
<Quintasan> christ
 * JontheEchidna does the didn't apply updates dance
 * Quintasan plays nope.avi and reinstalls os to raring
<Quintasan> apachelogger: http://paste.kde.org/673178/
<Quintasan> this works
<Quintasan> can I push it?
<Quintasan> wait
<Quintasan> actually there is a small change needed
<shadeslayer> Quintasan_: pong
<shadeslayer> yofel_: damnit, we need a better workflow :|
<smartboyhw> Hey shadeslayer 
<shadeslayer> hi smartboyhw
<lordievader> Good morning
<smartboyhw> Hey lordievader 
<lordievader> I going to be at my parents place this week, so I won't be online all that much this week.
<smartboyhw> lordievader, oh....
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<apachelogger> Quintasan_: yeah
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger> see
<apachelogger> you had to change the control to accomodate the broken sed
<apachelogger> which is one of the reasons you are supposed to usse a place holder and not a broken sed script
<apachelogger> http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/tmp/kubuntu-logo.tar.xz
<apachelogger> someone test plz
 * smartboyhw is simply too sleepy to test
<apachelogger> sheytan: http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/tmp/kubuntu-logo.tar.xz
<apachelogger> sheytan: btw we also need something like http://wstaw.org/m/2013/02/17/plasma-desktopUw1833.png for the cd 
<sheytan> i will do it later :)
<sheytan> btw, you send me what now?
<sheytan> is it a ready theme?
<apachelogger> also we still need to decide on what color to use for grub/cd/kubuntu-text splash/kubuntu-logo with broken driver
<apachelogger> it is a theme with your graphics
<apachelogger> that works(tm)
<sheytan> i just need to replace the oryginal files in /lib/plymouth?
<sheytan> or other way to install ir?
<sheytan> it
<apachelogger> replace
<sheytan> ok
 * sheytan is going to reboot
<sheytan> apachelogger: my computer is too fast
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> kdesudo kate /etc/init/lightdm.conf
<apachelogger> somewhere in the middle it says
<apachelogger> script
<apachelogger>     if [ -n "$UPSTART_EVENTS" ]
<apachelogger> turn that into
<apachelogger> script
<apachelogger>     sleep 5
<apachelogger>     if [ -n "$UPSTART_EVENTS" ]
<apachelogger> then save and try again
 * smartboyhw almost want to call !paste for apachelogger 
<apachelogger> it adds a 5 second sleep before lightdm which forces plymouth to stick around for that amount of time
<sheytan> ok, brb
<sheytan> apachelogger: it still show up the old theme
<apachelogger> sudo update-initramfs -u
<sheytan> apachelogger: in the kubuntu-logo.script L435 C33: Cannot increment/decrement non number objects
<sheytan> but i saw it for few sec in the reboot process
<apachelogger> that is not fatal
<apachelogger> you should see the splash regardless
<sheytan> i don.t just black screen
<apachelogger> you probably have a broken driver then
<sheytan> might be
<sheytan> couse i' on optimus
<sheytan> apachelogger: can you record a quick demo?
<apachelogger> eh
<apachelogger> sudo apt-get install plymouth-x11
<sheytan> :D
<apachelogger> sudo plymouthd; sudo plymouth --show-splash ; for ((I=0; I<10; I++)); do sudo plymouth --update=test$I ; sleep 1; done; sudo plymouth quit
<sheytan> how come you know that stuff :D
<sheytan> this is madness :D
<smartboyhw>  sheytan +1
<apachelogger> cuz I am not rebooting my machine all day long to test code changes?...
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, LOL
<sheytan> :D
<sheytan> ok
<sheytan> works fine
<sheytan> but i'm not happy with the background
<sheytan> apachelogger: let's leave it just black
<sheytan> and fade in ldm's bg
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> what kind of black
<sheytan> #000000 :D
<apachelogger> you sure?
<sheytan> somehow
<apachelogger> anyone got a somewhat recent kubuntu-dev-scripts package installed?
<apachelogger> dev-tools even
<sheytan> i got a notify about new release today morning ;D
<sheytan> yes, i'm on 13.04
<apachelogger> actually
<apachelogger> nevermind
<apachelogger> dont' need it :D
<apachelogger> 000000 is r0g0b0 and 0 is pretty much the same regardless of whether you work on 0-1 or 0-255 values ^^
<smartboyhw> lol
<sheytan> apachelogger: you don't live in a basement, are you? :D
<apachelogger> no
<smartboyhw> lol\
<sheytan> ok. that's good:D
 * apachelogger doesn't understand the question tho
<sheytan> but you're prietty good in this stiff :D
<apachelogger> sheytan: http://paste.kde.org/673388/
<apachelogger> replace your kubuntu-logo.script with that
<apachelogger> should make the background 0000000
<apachelogger> sheytan: fwiw, we could also go the ubuntu way... http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_4B7ZWQHqMpk/TMcEEwqP88I/AAAAAAAAAEc/uVUzQyc32Ik/s1600/boot1.png
<apachelogger> except, drop the dots
<apachelogger> and perhaps have the icon rotate slowl to indicate progress
<apachelogger> (I fear people may start ranting if we go black&white without color...)
<sheytan> apachelogger: can you make the 'kubuntu' text glow a progress of the boot?
<apachelogger> ohm
<apachelogger> I could
<apachelogger> BUT
<apachelogger> boto progress indication is *always* off
<apachelogger> meaning we may know that boot is now 90% progressed, but those 90% mean nothing as the remaining 10% could take longer than the previous 90%
<apachelogger> or perhaps I misunderstood how you intend this to work...
<apachelogger> (I Imaging glow changing to lok weird btw)
<apachelogger> *look
<sheytan> was just a quick idea
<sheytan> black looks ok
<sheytan> but :D
<sheytan> we almost there, still not happy with it
<sheytan> apachelogger: can you make gadient bg?
<sheytan> ok, i have to go for like and hour. be back soon ;)
<apachelogger> yes, I can make a top-bottom gradient
<apachelogger> and they look like crap :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: mmm ... doesn't transition into lightdm smoothly
<shadeslayer> apart from that, everything is fine
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: hm?
<apachelogger> use sane drivers maybe? :P
<shadeslayer> intel!!!!
<apachelogger> then I dunno
<apachelogger> define no smooth transition
<shadeslayer> the logo glows > towards the end the 4 dots appear > glow is stuck on one of the gears for about a minute > lightdm appears suddenly
<apachelogger> bug #539723
<ubottu> bug 539723 in plymouth (Ubuntu) "ubuntu-logo theme puts password prompt below dialogue, pushing it offscreen for 800x600 modes (default uvesa mode?)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/539723
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: lol?
<apachelogger> seems like your lightdm is broken or something
<shadeslayer> :/
<yofel> shadeslayer: hard to say. What might need fixing is pull-lp-source not warning you of vcs information. apt-get source does that
<apachelogger> sheytan: how about a very dark blue?
<apachelogger> i.e. blackish blue
<sheytan> apachelogger: try it ;)
<apachelogger> better than black I think
<apachelogger>     Window.SetBackgroundTopColor(0.0392, 0.0118, 0.0784);
<apachelogger>     Window.SetBackgroundBottomColor(0.0392, 0.0118, 0.0784);
<apachelogger> try that
<apachelogger> perhaps even a bit lighter
<apachelogger> a blue auberine it will be :S
 * sheytan is trying new colors 
 * apachelogger is all sad because there is a bug....
<sheytan> what is it?
<apachelogger> AHHH
<apachelogger> I am actually too stupid to read codez today
<sheytan> apachelogger: the background did not change or it is that dark blue that i don't see any difference :)
<apachelogger> get a better screen? :P
<apachelogger> note that the color is defined twice
<apachelogger> you need to change the second
<apachelogger> the first set is only for broken drivers
<sheytan> i did
<sheytan> http://www.linoob.com/wp-content/flagallery/elementaryos-installation/00bootsplash.png
<sheytan> what about such background?
<sheytan> lighter on top and a bit darker at the bottom
<sheytan> that's why i asked for gradients
<sheytan> apachelogger: http://moebuntu.web.fc2.com/img/splash/splash800.png i bet you made this one :D
<apachelogger> as I said, we have no gradient control
<apachelogger> what you can do is create a sparate black image which is part transparent
<apachelogger> i.e. you make the gradient an own image
<apachelogger> then we can place that image ontop of another image to create a gradient
<sheytan> we can leave it without gradients. Can you make a color line with that gray ones?
<apachelogger> the grey one has a pattern
<apachelogger> you can do that yourself actually
<sheytan> we don't need a pattern
<sheytan> ill try
<apachelogger> bzr co lp:kubuntu-dev-tools; cd kubuntu-dev-tools; bin/plymouth-rgb-normalizer R G B
<apachelogger> R = red value of color, G = green...
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> our lucid logo svg is really weird
<apachelogger> like REALLY weird
<sheytan> why?
<apachelogger> http://wstaw.org/m/2013/02/17/plasma-desktopyB2086.png
<apachelogger> sheytan: its using a different gear than our official gear svg
<sheytan> you mean that when you move that blue dot in the middle the gear is not rounded in the inner part? :D
<apachelogger> yes, excatly that
<sheytan> i was fighting with it once
<sheytan> but i don't have that file anymore ;/
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> simply use the one from /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde4-profile/default/share/apps/desktoptheme/default/widgets/branding.svgz
<sheytan> i will next time. Thanks :D
<sheytan> apachelogger: Window.SetBackgroundTopColor(0.0878, 0.0878, 0.0878); what is the 0 for?
<apachelogger> sheytan: plymouth defines colors between 0.0 and 1.0
<sheytan> this is stupid :D
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> common practise
<apachelogger> the prolem is that since HSV has radial and 0-255 components you can easily break stuff when API expects you to be always aware with which value type you are working
<apachelogger> if however you always work with normalized values the chance of developers screwing up is decreased and also stuff is easier to read
<sheytan> apachelogger: how do i enable back the background from file in the script?
<apachelogger> /     background.tile = Tile();
<apachelogger> till
<apachelogger>  //     maxHeightSprites = maxHeight / background.tile.GetHeight();
<apachelogger> and the loop starting at 
<apachelogger>  //     for (wSprites = 0; wSprites <= maxWidthSprites; ++wSprites) {
<apachelogger> uncomment the code
<sheytan> apachelogger: so i have to uncomment the for(wSprites = 0...) too?
<apachelogger> yep
<sheytan> apachelogger: i used th gwenview background for the tile and removed the ring
<sheytan> looks ok
<sheytan> it doesn't blow my ass but looks ok :D
<sheytan> apachelogger: http://img829.imageshack.us/img829/1169/snapshot17z.png
<apachelogger> sheytan: didn't we have that earlier today?
<apachelogger> like with your tile
<sheytan> mine sucked
<sheytan> this one looks better :D
<apachelogger> yeah, still not good IMO
<apachelogger> perhaps we should simply drop the rotation glow
<apachelogger> instead make all 3 glow at once
 * sheytan dont think is a good idea
<sheytan> rotation looks somehow new
<shadeslayer> ^
<shadeslayer> I like the rotation
<shadeslayer> don't drop it
<shadeslayer> it's ... elegant and neat
<apachelogger> http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/screencasts/boot-logo-rotate.mkv
<sheytan> apachelogger: http://img856.imageshack.us/img856/8640/snapshot17.png
<sheytan> apachelogger: how do i add the kubuntu text into the script?
<apachelogger> you cannot
<sheytan> why :(
<apachelogger> cause it's complicated
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> technically you can for a quick demo
<sheytan> i mean, i will make it an image
<apachelogger> sheytan: 
<apachelogger> find the following line
<apachelogger> glow.bottom.sprite.SetOpacity(0.0);
<apachelogger> below it add
<apachelogger> http://paste.kde.org/673508/
<apachelogger> place the text in images/text.png
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: is any of this documented?
<shadeslayer> or did you read the code /o\
<apachelogger> did you not ask that question yesterday?
<shadeslayer> no
<shadeslayer> I asked you about inheritance stuff
<apachelogger> http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/Plymouth/Scripts
<apachelogger> someone also asked about the docs
<shadeslayer> ah
<apachelogger> oh code fail
<apachelogger> sheytan: http://paste.kde.org/673514/
<apachelogger> that's better I think
<sheytan> apachelogger: http://img405.imageshack.us/img405/7586/snapshot18b.png
<sheytan> this one looks cool
<apachelogger> you should totally not paste your entire screen
<apachelogger> or not use imageshack
<apachelogger> or perhaps both
<sheytan> oh oh :D
<sheytan> whole screen ok, but imageshack why?
<apachelogger> slooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooow
<shadeslayer> ^
<sheytan> no its not
<apachelogger> slooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooow
<shadeslayer> ^
<sheytan> ITS NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOT :D
<apachelogger> slooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooow
<shadeslayer> ^
<shadeslayer> and the chakra thing looks like they aped apple
<apachelogger> nono
<shadeslayer> looks nice though
<apachelogger> their progress indicator looks like crap
<apachelogger> apple would not have released that
<shadeslayer> no
<shadeslayer> really
<shadeslayer> it
<shadeslayer> it's almos the same
<apachelogger> I know
<apachelogger> loose the text and add a good looking indicator your booting osx
<apachelogger> but that indicator there really looks a bit ewww
<apachelogger> kinda like the kbusy thing in kdelibs
<apachelogger> that's also scary and ugly and stuff
<shadeslayer> heh
<apachelogger> well I dunno what to do
<apachelogger> agateau surely has nice ideas
<apachelogger> but he refuses to share them with us
<apachelogger> "Subject: Yann Spied vous a invité sur Dropbox"
<apachelogger> google+ is quite spam machine
<shadeslayer> we need to clone him and then genetically alter his brain in the process so that cloned agateau shares all his awesome ideas
<shadeslayer> or maybe just get him to UDS and get him drunk
<apachelogger> so... what do we think about the spinning circle thing?
<apachelogger> I think that also looks excitingly weird
 * apachelogger sad
<sheytan> apachelogger: text doesnt work
<apachelogger> define doesnt work
<shadeslayer> I think the glowing works
<sheytan> doesn't show up under the gears
<shadeslayer> but the background is a bit crap
<shadeslayer> could be made better
<apachelogger> sheytan: does it show up at all?
<sheytan> nope
<apachelogger> you placed it in images/text.png?
<sheytan> sure
<apachelogger> lecrap
<apachelogger> sheytan: http://paste.kde.org/673520/
<sheytan> works (TM)
<sheytan> and i think now we need to improve the background
<apachelogger> http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/screencasts/boot-glow-text.mkv
<sheytan> imho text + rotation is ok
<sheytan> yep
<sheytan> looks way better now
<sheytan> without the text it is kinda empty and sad
<apachelogger> like on osx
<apachelogger> trolololo
 * apachelogger reboot
<apachelogger> s
<sheytan> apachelogger: well, osx is a different story :D
<apachelogger> mhh, rotate version also looks kinda neat
<apachelogger> logo is a bit too small right now, but otherwise also nice
<apachelogger> neither of them makes me feel excited tho
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<apachelogger> wellz
<apachelogger> sheytan: we still need to decide on colors........................................................
<sheytan> apachelogger: we will if we will know the default ldm theme
<apachelogger> all depends on lightdm? Oo
<apachelogger> I think we are working on the wrong piece of artwork then....
 * apachelogger ponders watching aseigo porn
<sheytan> does he watch porn?
<apachelogger> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uWIwcUYdg1M
<apachelogger> TL;DW
<sheytan> oh
<sheytan> is this live?
<apachelogger> this plymouth thing has terrible code
<apachelogger> who wrote this codez
<apachelogger> waaaah
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: wanna rewrite the script? :P
<apachelogger> sheytan: no
<sheytan> apachelogger: which colors exactly  do ya mean?
<apachelogger> background color, foreground color, text color
<apachelogger> all others can be derived from those
 * sheytan 's radich doesn' taste that good anymore these days
<apachelogger> what do we need to get the lightdm stuff done?
<sheytan> background #000 text #e7e foreground #6e7883
<apachelogger> you are drunk
<sheytan> apachelogger: first of all. Do we want users the Nuno's way or default way?
<sheytan> i;m going to ;d
<apachelogger> I dunno!
<apachelogger> that's entirely an artistic fashion
<apachelogger> s/fashion/decision
<sheytan> the default way already works. The Nunos doesn't
<apachelogger> it doesn't?
<apachelogger> how so?
<sheytan> i never saw it working
<apachelogger> works
<apachelogger> well
<sheytan> and it's not ready yet i guess too
<apachelogger> it is not a proper them eyet
<apachelogger> but the animations and crap works
<sheytan> apachelogger: got it somwhere?
<apachelogger> yes, can't send you
<sheytan> so i cannot work :)
<apachelogger> what would you want to work on?
<sheytan> i don't know how it behaves
<apachelogger> exactly like the ubuntu thing
<sheytan> can you make a screencast of it atleast?
<sheytan> well
<sheytan> but it wont be finished till april anyway when it's for 4.11
<sheytan> can't we like change release month to fit with upstream? :D
<apachelogger> don't see the problem?
<apachelogger> also lightdm AFAIK is not part of the SC
<sheytan> i feel wired not having a complete ldm theme and working on plymouth and grub
<apachelogger> I do not care what gets done first
<apachelogger> everything needs to get done before freeze though
<apachelogger> quite frankly I'd start with grub
<sheytan> but i can get my mind together to make all fit with each other
<apachelogger> because we cannot have images there
<apachelogger> then I'd go to plymouth because we cannot have scalable or high-res images there
<apachelogger> and last I'd do lightdm because there we can pull out all the rubbish UI sugar anyone can think of
<sheytan> for grub we only need colors, right?
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> alas, colors that fit in with plymouth and lightdm
<sheytan> so fit them with the plymouth theme we just made
<apachelogger> i.e. if your driver is super broken you get a plymouth that will have no more abilities than grub and therefore use exactly those colors
<sheytan> make the bg black foreground a bit lighter and the text white
<apachelogger> sheytan: each, which one did we just make...
<apachelogger> I still think dark blue is the way to go
<sheytan> i think this one http://img856.imageshack.us/img856/8640/snapshot17.png
<sheytan> please, no blue :)
<sheytan> See how nice smile i do right now? :)
<apachelogger> I did not say blue
<apachelogger> I said dark blue
<sheytan> :)
<apachelogger> alas so dark that your bad screen will not make it seem blue at all...
<apachelogger> anywho
<sheytan> so what for? :D
<apachelogger> because on my screen it looks ever so royal
<sheytan> and i think that this pattern is ok
<apachelogger> sheytan: I think that version you pasted needs a gradient
<sheytan> gradient or pattern. While having a tile we cannot go with both
<apachelogger> sure we can
<apachelogger> top-down gradient
<apachelogger> make an image with nothing but a gradient, something betwene 120 and 240px high
<sheytan> you want to lay the gradient over the pattern?
<apachelogger> black gradient start at top, gradient end at the bottom with 100% transparency
<apachelogger> i.e. gradient from black to transparent
<apachelogger> doesn't need to be wider than 200px 
<apachelogger> then we simply put that ontop of the tiled background
<apachelogger> stuck at the top of the screen repeated to the right
<sheytan> you want the 100% trans at the top of the image or bottom?
<apachelogger> that should work nicely
<apachelogger> sheytan: bottom
<sheytan> apachelogger: http://www.sendspace.com/file/01u0v4
<apachelogger> i.e. the end result in plymouth should be a very subtle gradient starting from the top, going down no more than 240px
<sheytan> i cannot imagine it right now
<sheytan> need a demo :D
<apachelogger> sheytan: http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/tmp/video.mkv
<sheytan> apachelogger: it's nice. I like the ubuntu one too, but nuno's one need a frame over the avatars
<sheytan> like you said
<apachelogger> sheytan: http://wstaw.org/m/2013/02/17/plasma-desktopFv2114.png
<sheytan> apachelogger: can you move it to the bottom?
<apachelogger>  http://wstaw.org/m/2013/02/17/plasma-desktopHZ2214.png
<apachelogger> ah, sec
<apachelogger> nah, should be fine
<sheytan> i think it's ok
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> no its broken
<apachelogger> can't put at the bottom
<apachelogger> plymouth is misbehaving
<sheytan> leave it without/
<sheytan> ?
<apachelogger> that looks weird
<apachelogger> I dunno
<apachelogger> ask the mailing list
<apachelogger> just throw up a couple of mocks and let them pick something
<apachelogger> I think you are now aware what we can and cannot do :)
<sheytan> yeah ;d
<sheytan> anyway, we do the voting
 * sheytan opens a bottle of wine
<apachelogger> kubotu: order wine
 * kubotu pours apachelogger a delicious glass from the channel's wine cellar.
<apachelogger> :O
<sheytan> nJoy :D
<sheytan> apachelogger: what are those numbers in the left corner down/
<sheytan> ?
<apachelogger> debug
<sheytan> ok
<apachelogger> it's how you can see that the bottom alignment is somehow broken
<apachelogger> the 4 should be way darker
<sheytan> email sent
<yofel> apachelogger: this is starting to look awesome :O
<apachelogger> which one, lol? :P
<yofel> 2nd one really. That rotating logo doesn't look bad, but I somehow can't get myself to like it
<apachelogger> yofel: go look through the history... which version of the second ;)
<yofel> apachelogger: second from the mail
<yofel> though http://wstaw.org/m/2013/02/17/plasma-desktopHZ2214.png looks best
<yofel> but I'm not sure whether that background fits together with lightdm
<apachelogger> can use the same for lightdm...
<yofel> hm
<apachelogger> actually that is the primary idea
<yofel> yeah, that would be ok then
<apachelogger> by having the same background we get a 100% smooth transition
<apachelogger> as long as no resolution switch gets in the way
<sheytan> apachelogger: but we will use a tile in ldm too. 
<sheytan> so we don't get any glitter
<apachelogger> thats what I said
<Riddell> a curiously grumpy e-mail I got today http://paste.kde.org/673562/
<yofel> I totally don't understand what point he's trying to make @_@
<Darkwing> he is protesting the word allegedly?
<Darkwing> has anyone been playing with active on the nexus 7?
<Riddell> Darkwing: yes I have it
<Riddell> touch doesn't work
<Riddell> I'd like to get images being made as a first step
<Darkwing> I agree. I'd like to help
<Darkwing> I know its "working" on merged
<Darkwing> mer
<Riddell> yep
<Darkwing> so, what did they do differently?
<Riddell> touch is pretty different on different distros I believe
<Darkwing> ahh... okay. 
<Darkwing> we have a ppa for it?
<Riddell> Darkwing: it's in raring
<Darkwing> okay. :-) how have ya been?
<Riddell> quite decent thanks
<Darkwing> I've been out of it for a bit
<Riddell> got life sorted yet?
<Darkwing> finally I do. 
<Riddell> gosh, that's better than most of us :)
<Darkwing> I'm actually getting a VM on my new desktop so I can get the docs rolling again. 
<Darkwing> I'm a full time student so I'm poor but its really stable in my life right now
<Riddell> cool, docs seem to get lots of people saying they'd help not little full follow through
<Darkwing> although, because on amd video drivers, I'm stuck using LTS but, its okay because I'm also doing some android stuff so, the SDK likes the LTS 
<Darkwing> yeah. I think I'll figure it out.
<Darkwing> I'm making notes for uds. you doing to make it to the US this spring?
<Riddell> yeah oakland again, should be fun
<Darkwing> it will be Oakland again? sweet. I may need sponsorship. 
<yofel> Riddell: does touch not work at all or do you mean bug 1068994?
<ubottu> bug 1068994 in ubuntu-nexus7 "button1 gets stuck after a while" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1068994
<Riddell> yofel: I couldn't interact at all with Qt Quick/Plasma bits on the nexus
<Riddell> QWidgets worked fine
<Darkwing> is there a date yet so I can plan uni with it?
<yofel> :(
<Riddell> Darkwing: uds.ubuntu.com
<Darkwing> hmmmz... okay
<Darkwing> thanks. 
<Darkwing> Riddell, how did you install plasma? just on top of the Ubuntu daily?
<Darkwing> hmmz...  I don't feel any older at 30...
<Riddell> Darkwing: yes from the ubuntu nexus image
#kubuntu-devel 2014-02-10
<valorie> ahoneybun: awesome work getting the slides into the docs wiki
<ahoneybun> valorie: thanks
<ahoneybun> I also updated apachelogger's package on my system with them
<ahoneybun> in the en folder anyway
<valorie> I saw that, and am envious of your understanding of the systems
<ahoneybun> understanding lol
<ahoneybun> I also copied his work into my own branch on lp
<valorie> I installed gitmagic to read it (it's a book about using git) but I can't even get the book to open
<valorie> pfff
<ahoneybun> and I did this https://code.launchpad.net/~aaronhoneycutt/kubuntu-docs/trusty/+merge/205511
<ahoneybun> valorie: the next thing to do with the slides are getting the ones in the correct lang
<ahoneybun> brb
<valorie> oh, for sure
<valorie> that isn't included in the slide package?
<ahoneybun> back
<ahoneybun> all in english
<ahoneybun> valorie: was the call for a merge a good thing to do?
<valorie> call for a merge?
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahoneybun> https://code.launchpad.net/~aaronhoneycutt/kubuntu-docs/trusty/+merge/205511
<valorie> ah, I see
<valorie> the idea is good; we'll see if the technical aspects are good too
<ahoneybun> yea
<soee> hmm do you also have Firefox 25 available only not 27 ?
<soee> ah it is in proposed
<soee> but beta :)  27.0~b6+build1-0ubuntu1 
<ahoneybun> soee: I have 26 installed
<ahoneybun> by default
<soee> on trusty ?
<ahoneybun> nope
<ahoneybun> saucy
<soee> ah ok :)
<soee> on trusty its 25 and 27 beta in proposed
<ahoneybun> 25 by default?
<soee> yesd\
<soee> yes
<yofel> hm, it's been stuck in proposed for a while now, curious
<yofel> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+publishinghistory
<soee> and iv seen several news on various website that 27 is available for 14.04
<ahoneybun_> I guess I should grab some more screenshot of the slides in differents langs then valorie
<valorie> why do we need to screenshot the slides?
<valorie> can't we just grab them from the package on the ISO?
<ahoneybun_> I screenshot them
<valorie> seems like unnecessary work to me
<ahoneybun_> I did not think of the iso
<ahoneybun_> valorie: I made a kubuntu wallpaper lol
<valorie> nice
<ahoneybun_> I'll upload it and show you
<ScottK> Releasing KDE SC 4.10.5 to saucy-updates.
<jarkko___> have you noticed any issues with vlc lately?
<apachelogger> bug 1232156 :/
<ubottu> bug 1232156 in oxygen-gtk3 (Ubuntu) "oxygen-gtk3 does not work out of box on kubuntu 13.10 and 14.04" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1232156
<apachelogger> ScottK: bug 1277312 should land in proposed queue soon
<ubottu> bug 1277312 in plasma-nm (Ubuntu Trusty) "package plasma-nm 0.9.3.1-0ubuntu1~saucy1 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/share/icons/oxygen/32x32/apps/networkmanager.png', which is also in package kde-workspace-data 4:4.10.5-0ubuntu0.1" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1277312
<apachelogger> Riddell: mhhh, libkubuntu demo says support complete becuase the demo isn't really doing anything anymore (i.e. creates empty languages and empty languages are always assumed complete - same when the actually dep file cannot be opened)
<Riddell> apachelogger: it creates langauges? where?
<apachelogger> Riddell:     Kubuntu::Language l10n;
<apachelogger> that's Language(QObject *parent=0) which internally leads to no language and consequently all queries will do nothing becuase technically the instance is not valid
<apachelogger> Riddell: perhaps the default ctor should simply be made private
<apachelogger> there is no rationale for constructing a Language without an actual Language string
<Riddell> apachelogger: ah so "Constructs an instance with no language set" is pretty useless?
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> if you'd want to get the overall state of langauge supportedness you'd want to use the languagecollection
<shadeslayer> \o
<Riddell> seems debian are going for systemd
<Riddell> I wonder if this is a good thing or not for us
<shadeslayer> !testers | KDE SC 4.12.2 for Precise in Kubuntu Staging PPA needs testing
<ubottu> KDE SC 4.12.2 for Precise in Kubuntu Staging PPA needs testing: Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, smartboyhw, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56, parad1se, mamarley  for information
<apachelogger> Riddell: ok, should be good for release now
<Riddell> apachelogger: do you want me to upload it or will you?
<apachelogger> Riddell: I'll upload
<apachelogger> once I figured out what's wrong with the symbols file :S
<apachelogger> for some reason it didn't want to detect symbol retraction, silly thing
<apachelogger> ScottK, Riddell: libkubuntu should arrive in source new soonishy
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: https://trello.com/c/NZ1tG6nq
<Riddell> accepted!
<jarkko___> i got snapshots running even the program is nowehre to be seen
<jarkko___> bug somewhere...?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: review boards don't have a postpone column
<apachelogger> because the task might be pointless by then
<apachelogger> report upstream
<apachelogger> "alas, a bug should be filed against muon because ultimately it should simply hold off on notifications while apt is locked."
<apachelogger> I keep quoting myself, I am not sure why
<shadeslayer> Uhm did anyone test the 12.04.4 ISO's?
<shadeslayer> because there is no panel post install
<shadeslayer> oh there it is
<shadeslayer> kvm view port is smaller
<Riddell> :)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=330980 < move card to done?
<ubottu> KDE bug 330980 in muon "Muon does not check for apt locks when showing upgrade notifications" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<Riddell> apachelogger: E: libkubuntu-dbg: copyright-should-refer-to-common-license-file-for-lgpl
<Riddell> apachelogger: approved! (assuming you'll fix that)
<apachelogger> oh oh
<apachelogger> Riddell: I always wonder, where to point with the kde license header
<BluesKaj> HIyas all
<Riddell> apachelogger: LGPL 2
<apachelogger> Riddell: but it's not
<apachelogger> Riddell: pointed to the symlink one
<apachelogger> http://commits.kde.org/scratch/sitter/libkubuntu/0fee7c6f71ce53c54d99875baa9d7547a9da4c1d
<Riddell> that'll do
 * apachelogger has a serious headache today
 * Riddell gives apachelogger an Indian Head Massage
<apachelogger> weeeh
<Riddell> shadeslayer: on a new precise kubuntu install (on ec2) if I add staging PPA and dist-upgrade it removes the world http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/dist-upgrade
<shadeslayer> Riddell: you also need backports
<shadeslayer> I've also uploaded KDE Workspace 4.11.6 for trusty/saucy/precise
<Riddell> ah, soprano is missing
<Riddell> yo da man
<apachelogger> Riddell: do you want to test the new kcm locale patch based on libkubuntu before I upload?
<Riddell> apachelogger: nah, live on the edge, upload then test :)
<apachelogger> alas, if there is breakage it likely is of the more subtle kind anyway
<apachelogger> ok
<apachelogger> http://quickgit.kde.org/?p=clones/kde-runtime/sitter/kubuntu.git&a=commit&h=b22c86a0fd4ac303f6fc17f2e52713a8a2f71951 for ref
<apachelogger> from: 7 files changed, 662 insertions(+), 41 deletions(-)
<apachelogger> to:  4 files changed, 291 insertions(+), 40 deletions(-)
<apachelogger> \o/
<ahoneybun_> apachelogger: https://code.launchpad.net/~aaronhoneycutt/kubuntu-docs/trusty/+merge/205511 
<apachelogger> ahoneybun_: yes, what does it do?
<ahoneybun_> it would merge your file from your git repo into the main kubuntu-docs branch
<ahoneybun_> *files
<apachelogger> ahoneybun_: why would we still use the docs branch? :P
<ahoneybun_> the package for 13.10 was uploaded there so I thought we are
<apachelogger> nah, since we don't write docbooks there's no need for a branch
<ahoneybun_> docbook = xml. xml = khelpcenter
<apachelogger> see readme
<ahoneybun_> This is a nice wrapper around upstream's wiki2docbook tool?
<ahoneybun_> apachelogger: how do I use dput to upload my changes?
<apachelogger> you can't only developers can
<apachelogger> well, you can, except the server will reject your upload
<apachelogger> ahoneybun_: is there a reason you want a new upload?
<ahoneybun_> I see
<apachelogger> just for the slides? because I'd wait until there are some translations
<ahoneybun_> I added 14.04 screenshots on the wiki 
<ahoneybun_> yea
<ahoneybun_> oh
<shadeslayer> ahoneybun_: will you be working on Tomahawk?
<shadeslayer> or should I take that up?
<apachelogger> ahoneybun_: right, get some translations, then poke me and I'll upload a new snapshot for you :)
<ahoneybun_> shadeslayer: well I need a mentor as I think I am done with the copyright but not sure
<ahoneybun_> apachelogger: sweet thanks :) 
<ahoneybun_> you mean translations slides?
<shadeslayer> ahoneybun_: meh, usually we don't bother with updating the copyright since that just introduces needless delta with Debian
<shadeslayer> just upload it somewhere and poke someone to have a look
<ahoneybun_> shadeslayer: me and yofel did
<ahoneybun_> it is on yofel's machine
<ahoneybun_> ec2 I thik
<yofel> shadeslayer: tomahawk isn't in debian
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> bah :/
<ahoneybun_> is there a reason why clementine will not be updated by tomahawk?
<ahoneybun_> *but tomahawk will
<yofel> shadeslayer: could you look at it? 'ssh -p 2224 ubuntu@yofel.dyndns.org'
<yofel> I just added your key
<shadeslayer> ack
<shadeslayer> post lunch
<yofel> thanks
<ahoneybun_> yofel: I have a new key
<yofel> is it on lp?
<ahoneybun_> yes
<yofel> Y510P?
<ahoneybun_> yes
<yofel> added
<ahoneybun_> cool
<apachelogger> man
<apachelogger> intertubes so slow :'<
 * apachelogger gets some coffee
<Riddell> KDE SC 4.12.2 for Precise in Kubuntu Staging PPA installs and runs good for me
<Riddell> shadeslayer: do I need to write that anywhere? ↑
<BluesKaj> Riddell, saucy staging ppa works fine here too
<shadeslayer> Riddell: nah, I'd just wait for Workspace to build, test that, and then copy over to backports and release
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: when are you going to blog about drivermanager?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: before I go home this evening
<apachelogger> ok
<shadeslayer> going to club with synaptiks replacement
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer, kde-touchpad ?
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: yes
<BluesKaj> works fine here
<BluesKaj> on 14.04
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: please make them two posts
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: more publicity?
<apachelogger> bundle posts are terribly inefficient from a PR POV
 * apachelogger fiddles with kde-runtime
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: regarding https://trello.com/c/EzuZZKNG I don't see a hard coded branch
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: that's in kde-l10n-common I think
<apachelogger> that's the problem, the script to build language-pack-common is in kde-l10n-common, and builds both at the sametime for apparently no good reason
<apachelogger> at the same time you cannot build language-pack-common without building kde-l10n-common making updates to the former unnecessarily expensive in terms of build time
<shadeslayer> what's language-pack-common?
<apachelogger> language-pack-kde-common
<apachelogger> it's the same as kde-l10n-common except for our language-pack packages
<apachelogger> which actually it means it is not really the same because the former works on tarballs, whereas the latter simply creates native sources without any content
<apachelogger>   Uploading kde-runtime_4.12.2-0ubuntu2_source.changes: done.
<apachelogger> Successfully uploaded packages.
<apachelogger> Riddell: ^
<apachelogger> ohohoh
<apachelogger> no
 * apachelogger cries
<mamarley> What's wrong?
<jarkko___> anyone know if there is known bug that system keeps programs running, even they should not?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> mamarley: ubuntu archive driving me nuts
<mamarley> Sorry :(
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: dude, where is $BRANCH defined?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: config I presume
<apachelogger> Riddell: I totally cannot read britney output
<apachelogger> kubuntu-docs/i386 unsatisfiable Depends: khelpcenter 
<apachelogger> wtf
<apachelogger> huh
<apachelogger> no such package
<apachelogger>   Uploading kubuntu-docs_14.04ubuntu2_source.changes: done.
<apachelogger> Successfully uploaded packages.
<Riddell> apachelogger: it's right, there is no such package
<Riddell> you want khelpcenter4 I think
<apachelogger> Riddell: yeah, we had a khelpcenter | www-browser dep earlier
<apachelogger> and apparently no one ever noticed that khelpcenter does not exist :S
<apachelogger> has been that way since kde4, such fun
<apachelogger> Riddell: anyway, I still do not know why kubuntu-full doesn't install
<apachelogger> and I cannot read that britney output, so we are all lost :P
<Riddell> apachelogger: good thing we have britney to tell us :)
<apachelogger> skipped: kubuntu-meta (6 <- 47)
<apachelogger>     got: 86+0: i-25:a-1:a-60
<apachelogger>     * arm64: kubuntu-full
<apachelogger> have fun parsing that :P
<Riddell> yes, arm64 broken
<apachelogger> but why
<apachelogger> I casually strolled through some depends of kubuntu-full and all of them were available, so it probably isn't some low level dep problem 
<Riddell> available on arm64?
<apachelogger> published in archive for arm64
<Riddell> well phonon isn't compiled on arm64
<Riddell> which I started looking into last week but let me look more
<Riddell> ah yes qtscript is at 5.1.1 while qtbase is at 5.0
<Riddell> because of a debian sync
<apachelogger> Riddell: 4.7.0 is compiled on arm64
<apachelogger> so that doesn't block kubuntu-meta
<apachelogger> otherwise it would have blocked eeeeeeeeeeeverything kde
<davmor2> Riddell: Sue has present looked at it  mocked you mercilessly and then said I suppose he wants me to knit it for him :)
<Riddell> :)
<Riddell> actually I already got a compiled version of that source which I gave to my girlfriend
<Riddell> but there's any number of other KDE fans out there who would appreciate it I'm sure
<Riddell> or we could auction it, it would go for a fortune!
<apachelogger> Riddell: did you upload your calligra stuff yet?
<Riddell> apachelogger: yes 2.7.91 is in
<Riddell> but not compiled on arm64 and ppc64el
<Riddell> there is a new alpha needing packaged
<Riddell> I spose I could look at packaging it in such a way that those obscure arches will compile
<apachelogger> Riddell: either that or we blacklist
<shadeslayer> well there goes all my dev time
<Riddell> shadeslayer: where?
<shadeslayer> playing games on steam
<apachelogger> huh?
<Riddell> aah
<Riddell> free games
<apachelogger> huh?
<Riddell> apachelogger: see e-mail
<Riddell> e-mail to ubuntu-devel-announce
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<apachelogger> not sure how that relates to dev time :P
<shadeslayer> I'll be playing games instead of working 
<Riddell> I just have no desire to play computer games, but I might look at this steam thing since it is getting such a lot of publicity
<mikhas> Riddell, just get it to show your support for the idea
<mikhas> there are 1,200 keys to hand out, not even half of them have been claimed yet …
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: yeah, I don't think so
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: uhm, it's ... part of QA ;P
<apachelogger> no it's not
<shadeslayer> to make sure you can run steam on Kubuntu fine
<apachelogger> you annot install steam on Kubuntu
<apachelogger> *cannot
<shadeslayer> sure you can
<apachelogger> no you can't
<shadeslayer> 0.o
<apachelogger> open discover, search for steam, make screenshot
<shadeslayer> I have it installed and running just fine
<apachelogger> seems your QA methodology is crap then? :P
<shadeslayer> >.>
<apachelogger>  kdeedu : Depends: kstars (>= 4:4.11) but it is not installable
<apachelogger> kstars failing on arm64?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: are you ontop of that?
<shadeslayer> nope
<shadeslayer> I'm busy twiddling your bash script
<apachelogger> I thought you were tracking .2?
<shadeslayer> or well, trying to understand it completely fully
<apachelogger> Riddell: chdist is very lovely I have to say
<apachelogger> so, who's fixing .2?
<apachelogger>  Missing build dependencies: libindi-dev 
<apachelogger> bummer
<apachelogger> most days I feel like a private detective
<Riddell> apachelogger: I can't work out how to set it up for arm64
<apachelogger> run a command so it tells you edit sources.list
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: and on the indi build log it can't find sys/io.h
<shadeslayer> which looks arch specific
<apachelogger> Riddell: in there you throw
<apachelogger> deb http://ports.ubuntu.com/ trusty main restricted universe multiverse
<apachelogger> deb http://ports.ubuntu.com/ trusty-proposed main restricted universe multiverse
<apachelogger> Riddell: then you edit the apt.conf in the same dir and change the Architecture to arm64
<apachelogger> (or well, respectively different source lines and architectures for a different chdist)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: more interesting is why indi is only built on ppc and arm64
<apachelogger> ah
<shadeslayer> ^^
<apachelogger> it simply didn't need building since raring
<apachelogger> zafuq
<shadeslayer> good that I didn't have to type it out
<apachelogger>  #592893 package libindi0 (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/bin/indiserver', which is also in package indi 5:0.5-0ubuntu7 
<apachelogger> ubottu: hello, bug, hellooooo
<ubottu> apachelogger: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<apachelogger> too stupid to link a bug obviously
<jussi> apachelogger: bug 592893
<ubottu> bug 592893 in libindi (Ubuntu) "package libindi0 (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/bin/indiserver', which is also in package indi 5:0.5-0ubuntu7" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/592893
<apachelogger> this is epic
<apachelogger> there is indi (v0.5) and there's libinidi (v0.9)
<apachelogger> and I am not sure that they are actually different things
<apachelogger> Riddell: do you remember that stuff, because I sure don't
<jussi> !info indi
<ubottu> Package indi does not exist in saucy
<jussi> !info inidi
<ubottu> Package inidi does not exist in saucy
<apachelogger> jussi: I meant source packagewise
<jussi> oh
<jussi> fail... :D
<Riddell> apachelogger: what am I doing wrong here? it's wanting to load i386 http://paste.kde.org/pikyskfun
<apachelogger> Riddell: yeah, ignore
<apachelogger> does the same here, no clue why
<apachelogger> Get:3 http://ports.ubuntu.com trusty/main arm64 Packages [1,220 kB]
<apachelogger> it actually got the arm64 sources
<apachelogger> but then it tries to fetch i386 for some reason
<apachelogger> oh, actually, perhaps because of arch-all packages?
<apachelogger> although then I would see more uninstallable stuff in my install kdeedu I suppose
<shadeslayer> try doing dpkg --remove-architecture i386
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> kstars
<apachelogger> Latest upload:
<apachelogger>     4:4.11.5-0ubuntu0.1 
<apachelogger> launchpad is really weird some days
<Riddell> indi changelog says "remove indi package now built from libindi, this package only needed for libsbigudrv"
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> this is very confusing
<shadeslayer> make libindi build on arm64?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: equally confusing is that it doesn't build becuse sys/io.h sounds like it's from libc and it'd be curious if arm64's libc was missing that
<apachelogger> (it also doesn't build on ppc fwiw)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: apt-file can't find a sys/io.h for arm fwiw
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: need more explanation on the kde i10n task
<shadeslayer> I still don't understand the issue
<apachelogger> such as?
<shadeslayer> okay, I'll explain what I've understood so far?
<apachelogger> go ahead
<apachelogger> I fear you may want to move on to another card though
 * apachelogger points out that kstars' git repo is like 3000000 superbytes big
 * apachelogger also points out that he dropped some painkillers for the headache and might fall off the chair any minute ^^
<shadeslayer> build-l10n.sh grabs kde translation sources, then stuffs language-pack-kde-common into the source ( this contains the common packaging ) , then does lang pack code mapping and then runs dpkg-buildpackage?
<apachelogger> nope
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: what's wrong in there?
<apachelogger> and that's what's wrong with it :P
<apachelogger> kde-l10n-common has nothing to do with language-pack-kde-common
<apachelogger> there is no logical logical tie between the two
<apachelogger> there is however an architectural as the script that will expand kde-l10n-common into kde-l10n-$foo ALSO expands language-pack-kde-common into language-pack-kde-$foo
<apachelogger> Riddell: seems indi is an optional dep on kstars, so we could just not buildep on it
<apachelogger> Riddell: to be honest though, it might be simpler to simply fiddle with the meta package
<apachelogger> seeing as kdenetwork probably has a similar issue and arm64 isn't really interesting to us anyway
<Riddell> I wouldn't be against that
<Riddell> although arm64 phonon build just started :) https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/phonon/4:4.7.1-0ubuntu3/+build/5552771
<apachelogger> well, we need that for phonon's promotion anyway
<apachelogger> right now there's no phonon 4.7.1 :s
<Riddell> hopefully this'll fix that
<apachelogger> kdenetwork : Depends: kopete (>= 4:4.11) but it is not installable
<apachelogger>               Recommends: kdenetwork-filesharing (>= 4:4.11) but it is not going to be installed
<apachelogger>               Recommends: kde-zeroconf (>= 4:4.11) but it is not going to be installed
<apachelogger>               Recommends: kdenetwork-strigi-analyzers (>= 4:4.11) but it is not going to be installe
<apachelogger> I think kdenetwork will be nigh empty
<Riddell> it's a meta package no?
<Riddell> I mean it's just made from meta-kde
<Riddell> ah yes it's just a problem with kopete
<apachelogger> ../../../../../protocols/jabber/googletalk/libjingle/talk/base/systeminfo.cc:105:2: error: #error "Unknown architecture."
<apachelogger> ^^
<apachelogger> Riddell: well, I'll blacklist those things as well but add a card to report the build failures upstream
<apachelogger> supposedly most of them are straight forward
<Riddell> since googletalk doesn't exist any more anyway I think we can remove that from kopete 
<apachelogger> like that googletalk error
<apachelogger> Riddell: best talk with upstream or we get angry upstream mail again ^^
<Riddell> there is a kopete upstream?
<Riddell> well yes, that guy who asked us to add new dependencies a while ago
<shadeslayer> https://lists.debian.org/debian-ctte/2014/02/msg00376.html
<Riddell> kopete already has ifeq ($(DEB_HOST_GNU_CPU),powerpc) $(overridden_command) -- -DWITH_GOOGLETALK=false
<apachelogger> Riddell: I think he does active commits upstream as well
<Riddell> shadeslayer: debian seem to be self destructing slightly
<shadeslayer> imploding
<Riddell> but I'm pretty sure at the end of it they'll go for systemd
<Riddell> meh
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> Riddell: seems only kopete is blocking after all
<apachelogger> not sure why apt talks about the recommends, they are perfectly installable
<Riddell> apachelogger: ok I'll fix kopete
<apachelogger> Riddell: nah
<apachelogger> Riddell: just report upstream :P
<apachelogger> or send him a mail
<apachelogger> not really worth the time IMO
<apachelogger> anyway
<apachelogger> meta-kde with blacklisting going up in a second or two
<apachelogger> going to modify the seed for calligra
 * Riddell cheers as phonon builds on arm64
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ahhhh now I get it
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: lines 217 to 227 need to be split out into their own script
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<shadeslayer> so that one can build kde-l10n-foo and language-pack-kde-foo separately
<apachelogger> that ought to be the end result, yeah
<shadeslayer> got it
<apachelogger> how one gets there I do not know
<shadeslayer> seems simple
<agateau> apachelogger: I is messing wit partman http://agateau.com/tmp/partman.png
 * agateau wonders if that screenshot is actually readable
<Riddell> agateau: there's a lot in it, take us through it
<agateau> Riddell: The meat is the top-left corner, this is a test app for the partition widget
<apachelogger> agateau: oh, you found a  use for kmag ^^
<agateau> Riddell: the two versions on the right are the same window, viewed through kmag, which has options to simulate some eye issues
<apachelogger> agateau: run it by ovidiu-florin I guess 
<apachelogger> looks good though I guess
<apachelogger> Riddell: updating kubuntu-meta
<apachelogger> perhaps we'll finally get our ISOs below the size limit ^^
<Riddell> agateau: ooh accessibility!
<agateau> Riddell: who would have thought about that!?
<apachelogger> hah
<apachelogger> now kubuntu-docs ftbfs
<apachelogger> ah, bogus upload
<shadeslayer> whut
<shadeslayer> -- checking for module 'freetype2'
<shadeslayer> --   found freetype2, version 14.0.8
<shadeslayer> -- Could NOT find Freetype (missing:  FREETYPE_INCLUDE_DIRS) (found version "14.0.8")
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://paste.kde.org/pl8smjt4p
<shadeslayer> initial port
<yofel> did they break the freetype check... again?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I see lots of dead peoeple
<apachelogger> eh
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I see lots of duplicated code
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yeah
<apachelogger> not much of a port then is it, more like a copy :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: Know a way to move the mapping functions into something like common.sh?
<apachelogger> yofel: trusty is supposed to break I was told ^^
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: that's from precise
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: ctrl-x alt-tab ctrl-v
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: right, but will it work?
<apachelogger> why would it not work Oo
<yofel> and that's kde-workspace?
<yofel> the freetype check did change in cmake in trusty, but I don't think the kde side changed anything..
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: because it didn't when I tried it
<shadeslayer> ah I know
<shadeslayer> why it didn't work
<apachelogger> :O
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: do I leave the calligra part of the code in build-l10n.sh or in build-langpack?
<shadeslayer> which is the new script
<apachelogger> what's the calligra part?
<shadeslayer>     CALLIGRA=`apt-cache policy calligra-l10n-${kdecode}`
<shadeslayer> looks like something that would go in the langpack
<apachelogger> Riddell, jussi, yofel, shadeslayer, ScottK, valorie: I am done rewriting most of our currenct policies review would be much appreciated before I put it up for discussio and approval on the list https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/Policies
<sgclark> Riddell: dpic needed for cirkuit ready for your review in my ubuntu one
<apachelogger> key policies are bug triage, patching, stable updates
<yofel> sweet
<apachelogger> policies marked with ((NEW)) are either completely new or were almost entirely rewritten
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: what's that good for?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: and why is it apt-caching?
<apachelogger> that seems like cheatingt
<apachelogger> and since today we learned about chdist... if anything this shoudl chdist apt-cache ^^
<Riddell> sgclark: ooh
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kde-l10n-common/view/head:/debian/build-l10n.sh#L229
<apachelogger> that seems silly
<yofel> wow, chdist looks awesome :O
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: those shoudl be Recommends, and the apt-cache check is useless
<shadeslayer> separate task
<apachelogger> why do you ask me what to do with it then?
<apachelogger> it's part of the pack logic, obviously :P
<apachelogger> (actually I am not sure anything should dep on calligra-l10n)
<apachelogger> calligra l10n should be installed through our language-support magic
<apachelogger> just like no pack depends libreoffice l10n etc.
<Riddell> dpic-2014.Jan.01.tar.gz  that is not a very clever version name :(
<apachelogger> oh gawd
<apachelogger> Riddell: dpkg-gencontrol: error: the Depends field contains an arch-specific dependency but the package is architecture all
<apachelogger> Riddell: can't really twiddle with the metapackages
<apachelogger> or we make the meta packges arch:any
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: new magic pushed
<apachelogger> Riddell: any objections to the latter, otherwise I'll go ahead with that for now?
<apachelogger> alas, I need to leave in a bit, so perhaps you shoudl do that ^^
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I see lots of duplicated code.
<Riddell> apachelogger: making it arch:any?  that seems the right thing to do if it's different on different arches
<Riddell> but you can change which arches a package is pulled in on in the seed
<apachelogger> Riddell: yeah but then I either have to replicate the meta package (manually list all packages) or blacklist the entire metapackage, neither is apprpriate on the seed level
<apachelogger> Riddell: going to arch:any the two
<apachelogger> both metas uploaded and I am out for today
<Riddell> sgclark: here's my comments http://paste.kde.org/pcpgc79ov
<Riddell> sometimes the small packages are the messyest
 * Riddell cheers as phonon and phono-backend-* moves to -release
<sgclark> Riddell: not sure what you mean on #3. I don't have an ubuntu email
<Riddell> sgclark: we don't use the Maintainer field in ubuntu because we maintain everything communally
<Riddell> so we just set it to something generic like Maintainer: Kubuntu Developers <kubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com>
<Riddell> and then if you want to keep some credit you can use  XSBC-Original-Maintainer: Scarlett Clark <scarlett@scarlettgatelyclark.com>
<sgclark> oh I understand ty
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: should be fixed now
<sgclark> Riddell: I need clarity on #9, what do you mean rebuild tar?
<Riddell> sgclark: extract tar, remove evil non-free .pdf files, make a new tar without them
<sgclark> oh ok
<Riddell> we can't ship PDF files unless they have some modifiable version of it alongside
<Riddell> this is one of the corner cases of Free Software that people don't often think about
<Riddell> so you should end up with dpic_2014.01.01+dfsg1.orig.tar.gz
<Riddell> hi ari-tczew, did you get let back in?
<ari-tczew> Riddell: hi, yes, I'm back :)
<Riddell> yay!
<Riddell> ari-tczew: lots of useful things to be done on http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ should you be in a kde mood :)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I need a big task
<ari-tczew> Riddell: will keep in mind :P
<Riddell> shadeslayer: package Kf5 alpha 1!
<shadeslayer> oh hmm, possiblyapa apachelogger left
<shadeslayer> Riddell: mmmm .. don't feel like packaging stuff
<Riddell> shadeslayer: it's mostly needs the kubuntu-automation scripts adapted for kf5
<ghostcube> wenn jemand brassbanda mag
<ghostcube> heuite um 23.25 auf zdf kultur
 * Riddell removes kgraphviewer
<Riddell> shadeslayer: oh you can test agateau's patch to ubiquity
<Riddell> https://code.launchpad.net/~agateau/ubiquity/kde-no-fullscreen/+merge/203105
<Riddell> might need a kubuntu image rebuilt to test properly
<Riddell> including with oem install, install only and live desktop install
<agateau> Riddell: just filed a mr for the partition btw
<Riddell> shadeslayer: there's another task :)
<agateau> :D
 * Riddell cheers as kopete compiles on all platforms
<Riddell> agateau: hmm, looks like I need to remove massif-visualizer as well (since it builds on kgraphviewer and kgraphviewer doesn't build with current graphviz)
<agateau> Riddell: it's not like I am really maintaining it :/
<agateau> Someone has volunteered to take over the package on the Debian side
<Riddell> well good luck to them since I guess they'll need to get kgraphviewer compiling again
<shadeslayer> ahoneybun_: what are those repack tarballs that I see
<yofel> shadeslayer: tomahawk repacked without windows stuff IIRC
<shadeslayer> sorry, I meant repack scripts
<shadeslayer> there's debian/repack.stub
<yofel> that's from harald
<yofel> IIRC there's some debian document that says how those work
<yofel> something for uupdate I think
<shadeslayer> http://pkg-perl.alioth.debian.org/howto/repacking.html
<shadeslayer> I see
<shadeslayer> thats neat
<yofel> AFAIR the package was pretty much done, I think there was something in lintian though and we tried to update the copyright file
<yofel> which is pretty messy for tomahawk
<shadeslayer> hah
<shadeslayer> tsdgeos: freetype detection broken in kde-workspace
<shadeslayer> probably because of 748f96a58ac6a740c65e61189a4e0a427764e1e6
<Riddell> freetype detection...
<Riddell> there's a patch for that in cmake
<yofel> the detection itself seems to work, it's the feature summary that checks for the wrong value it seems
<Riddell> ubuntu has a different patch in cmake than debian does
<Riddell> maybe ubuntu has it wrong?
<yofel> I did what looked sane, dunno what debian did
<yofel> well, they simply fixed the path, I fixed the path + added some changes so it doesn't break again
<yofel> or on backports
<Riddell> shadeslayer: try with http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/FindFreetype.cmake (debian version)
<Riddell> in /usr/share/cmake-2.8/Modules/FindFreetype.cmake
<Riddell> bug 1256710
<ubottu> bug 1256710 in cmake (Ubuntu) "cmake can't find freetype 2.5" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1256710
 * Riddell cheers as okular builds on ppc64el
<yofel> hm, debian's FindFreetype.cmake should break kde-workspace actually
<yofel> they seem to have the freetype headers in a different location than we do
<yofel> " The FindFreetype.cmake module needs a new volunteer maintainer and a major overhaul "
<yofel> yay for unmaintained cmake modules
 * Riddell cheers as kopete migrates to -release
 * Riddell uploads cmake_2.8.12.2 with yofel's existing freetype patch
<sgclark> Riddell: dpic ready
<Riddell> sgclark: you left some .o files in that new .orig.tar  run make clean before rebuilding the tar
<sgclark> ok
<Riddell> sgclark: probably comment on debian/changelog that you removed the pdf files
<Riddell> or in debian/README.source
<sgclark> ok
<Riddell> sgclark: same for the changed versioning
<Riddell> sgclark: otherwise looks good
 * Riddell wanders home
<sgclark> Riddell: done
<shadeslayer> yofel: so how far along did you get wrt updating the license
<yofel> hm...
<yofel> I'm pretty sure the GPL part is correct, and we did partly update the LGPL and BSD stuff, but I think there's some new things missing there
<yofel> needs validation in any case
<shadeslayer> yofel: fwiw ximion told me about a magic patch for licensecheck that outputs the licenses in dep 5
<shadeslayer> and there's a ./thirdparty/breakpad/common/convert_UTF.c
<yofel> seriously? :O
<shadeslayer> erm, I mean /usr/lib/cdbs/licensecheck2dep5
<shadeslayer> yofel: yeah, pinged him for the patch
<shadeslayer> yofel: I'm thinking of sneaking it in
<shadeslayer> so many steam games \o/
<yofel> if you think so go ahead - as I said the package was mostly done
 * jussi throws tomatos at shadeslayer
 * shadeslayer holds up a freescale board
<jussi> are freescale boards that worthless? 
<jussi> :P
<shadeslayer> they're so awesome that they protect you from tomatos
 * jussi prods at shadeslayer
<jussi> shadeslayer: pm.............
<ScottK> apachelogger: For bug 1277312, shouldn't it be << 4.12?
<ubottu> bug 1277312 in plasma-nm (Ubuntu Saucy) "package plasma-nm 0.9.3.1-0ubuntu1~saucy1 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/share/icons/oxygen/32x32/apps/networkmanager.png', which is also in package kde-workspace-data 4:4.10.5-0ubuntu0.1" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1277312
<shadeslayer> yofel: wtf
<shadeslayer> yofel: /usr/share/cmake-2.8/Modules/FindFreetype.cmake hasn't changed between trusty and precise
<shadeslayer> yet precise doesn't build, while trusty does
<ximion> shadeslayer: sorry, I was away - you can use the licensecheck2dep5 wrapper, which is much more clean
<shadeslayer> aw
<ximion> before, I used http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=472199#22
<ubottu> Debian bug 472199 in devscripts "[licensecheck] generate machine readable DEP-5 debian/copyright file" [Wishlist,Open]
<ximion> that report is full of patches for the issue ^^
<ximion> use
<ximion> licensecheck --copyright -r . | /usr/lib/cdbs/licensecheck2dep5 > debian/copyright
<ximion> and fix the copyright file afterwards
<lordievader> Good evening.
<yofel> shadeslayer: with the changes to freetype that's kinda impossible - do you have a cmake backport for precise?
<shadeslayer> yofel: that's what I'm doing
<shadeslayer> building cmake in pbuilder, try with that
<shadeslayer> yofel: emacsen-common will need to be backported too :(
<yofel> why o.O?
<shadeslayer>  cmake-data conflicts with emacsen-common (<< 2.0.0)
<yofel> -.-
<ximion> shadeslayer: btw, looks like you missed an awesome karate show at my fosdem talk :D
<shadeslayer> oh? :D
<shadeslayer> is it on video?
<ximion> I didn't know that I move that much if I can't walk a little ^^
<ximion> yup
<shadeslayer> lol
<shadeslayer> yofel: I'll cheat
<yofel> ^^
<shadeslayer> hm nope
<shadeslayer> http://paste.kde.org/pzipenewn
<shadeslayer> yofel: well, backporting emacsen-common was easy
<shadeslayer> yofel: yeah works with new freetype
<shadeslayer> erm
<shadeslayer> new cmake
<shadeslayer> madness
<shadeslayer> I'll backport it
<shadeslayer> oh fooey
<shadeslayer> yofel: we also need to backport debhelper
<yofel> I fear I'll leave you alone with that quest
 * yofel makes his way home
<shadeslayer> well, it built fine
<jussi> aww, they are booting me!!!
<jussi> killing my server...
<shadeslayer> jussi: ?
<jussi> Poor wolfe...
<jussi> [20:54:42] <Kubuntu IRC:tomaw:tomaw> [Server Notice] This server will be retired shortly. Please reconnect to chat.freenode.net
<shadeslayer> aw
<ScottK> apachelogger: Nevermind.  Figured it out.
<ahoneybun_> shadeslayer: tarballs?
<ahoneybun> valorie: added a screenshot on http://userbase.kde.org/Kubuntu/Software/Games/Steam the one that on the kubuntu wiki used Muon SC.
<ahoneybun> I have the backports ppa installed byt 32 packages are being held back
<yofel> which release?
<ahoneybun> 13.10
<yofel> let me check
<yofel> ahoneybun: hm, I see nothing obviously wrong, mind pastebinning the apt-get output?
<ahoneybun> does the root file system ever go over 25gbs?
<ahoneybun> sure
<yofel> depends on what you have there... I've managed to fill up to 40G in there, but that's with lots of debug packages, logs, caches, database files, ...
<ahoneybun> because I have kubuntu installed in a 25gb ssd
<ahoneybun> yofel: http://pastebin.com/rASk2s64
<yofel> wouldn't be enough for me, but it does work. I wouldn't make a seperate partition for / though
<yofel> I do have kubuntu running comfortably on a 60G SSD
<ahoneybun> well I wanted to see the speed boost
<yofel> ah, if that's notebook it should be noticible ^^
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahoneybun> ubuntu boots in 13 secs
<ahoneybun> have not timed kubuntu
<ahoneybun> I removed windows completey
<ahoneybun> and have no way of getting it back unless I get a copy
<ahoneybun> as this notebook does not have the product key on the case
<yofel> if you want hard boot measurements you could try bootchart, but that's more for debugging hangs during boot
<ahoneybun> I timed it with my phone lol
<yofel> it doesn't o.O?
<ahoneybun> not on the outside at all
<yofel> it's not under the battery?
<ahoneybun> um
<yofel> that's where they usually put it lately - unless it's an ultrabook, then I'm clueless
<ahoneybun> has some letters and numbers on a bar code
<ahoneybun> but not sure as I'm used to it being on a sticker that says "Product Key:
<yofel> yeah, that's what it should be
<yofel> (the colorful sticker I mean)
<ahoneybun> yea but nothing there
<ahoneybun> some people are saying it is in the bios
<ahoneybun> but this has efi
<ahoneybun> brb
<ahoneybun> yofel: only thing in the bios is something about windows license
<ahoneybun> win8 std mlt
<yofel> no idea, I have 0 experience with EFI
<ahoneybun> all the programs that extract the key run in windows
<ahoneybun> so
<ahoneybun> I have to (1) "download" a copy from the web 
<ahoneybun> (2) buy a legal dvd
<yofel> well, you can download an image from microsoft directly, not sure how that'll run though without key - again no experience with win8
<ahoneybun> yea 
<ahoneybun> 119.99
<ahoneybun> at microsoft store
<yofel> no, you can download the install images for free - as long as you later have a valid key
 * ahoneybun wonders what is different in the OEM version that makes it 99.99
<apachelogger> :@
<apachelogger> kubuntu-full still doesn't migrate
<apachelogger> argh
<yofel> what did you do to it o.O?
<apachelogger> I didn't do anything britney and arm64 screw with it
<apachelogger> well wtf
<apachelogger> if I try to install it manually all deps are met
<ahoneybun> seems firefox 27 got pushed 
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: well, there still is no blog post
<yofel> britney output is so hard to understand :S
<apachelogger> kdeedu/ppc64el unsatisfiable Depends: kalzium (>= 4:4.11)
<apachelogger> kdeedu/ppc64el unsatisfiable Depends: step (>= 4:4.11) 
<apachelogger> bummer
<apachelogger> silly architectures: the gift that keeps on giving
<yofel> how did you find that o.O?
<yofel> kalzium at least should be an easy fix
<apachelogger> yofel: completely pointless effort
 * ahoneybun starts LONG download of 4gbs
<yofel> force it in instead?
<ahoneybun> ?
<ahoneybun> oh
<yofel> ahoneybun: why are you trying to reinstall windows? ^^
<ahoneybun> maybe games
<ahoneybun> idk
<yofel> ah, that's valid I guess
<apachelogger> I like how shadeslayer makes time to fix build failures on architectures we do not care about but not blog posts about things we do care about
 * apachelogger cheers
<apachelogger> yofel: going to twiddle kdeedu meta  a bit more
<ahoneybun> kinda feel crappy for writting over window
<ahoneybun> s
<shadeslayer> ahoneybun: let me fix that for you
<ahoneybun> ?
<shadeslayer> erm
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ^^
<apachelogger> not fun mate, not fun
<shadeslayer> laundry > blogging
<apachelogger> yofel: did you look at step?
<apachelogger> before I go digging there
<yofel> nope
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> also because of eigen2
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: fixed
<shadeslayer> now to wait for world domination
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I'll write the kde-touchpad post tomorrow
<apachelogger>   Uploading meta-kde_78ubuntu11_source.changes: done.
<apachelogger> Successfully uploaded packages.
<apachelogger> hopefully that unblocks all metas now -.-
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: whom do I poke about https://bugs.launchpad.net/kubuntu-driver-manager/+bug/1278142
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1278142 in Ubuntu Translations "kubuntu-driver-manager not localized " [High,Triaged]
<ahoneybun> apachelogger: where did you upload the kubuntu-docs package?
<apachelogger> trusty
<ahoneybun> like a site/location
<apachelogger> trusty?
<apachelogger> packages.ubuntu.com probably will show it
<apachelogger> alas, might not yet have updated
<apachelogger> " Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server. "
 * ahoneybun sees some fine work on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/HowTo "from a Doc Person state of mind"
<shadeslayer> ahoneybun: btw tomahawk also uploaded earlier
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: dpm, just like about aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaalllllllllllllllllllllll the other bugs
<shadeslayer> not sure if I mentioned that
<ahoneybun> shadeslayer: awesome how bad did I do on the licenses and such?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: th one person that's rarely available?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: that one
<apachelogger> apparently localization is now in "maintenance mode"
<shadeslayer> ;)
<yofel> ahoneybun: after pastebin finally loaded the page, dist-upgrade will probably fix that
<shadeslayer> yay, tomahawk was rejected actually
<yofel> oh?
<shadeslayer> no upload rights
<yofel> ah right, it's not in the packageset
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: plz be uploading tomahawk from ppa:rohangarg/experimental 
<shadeslayer> should be landing ~soonish
<ahoneybun> yofel: upgrading now
<ahoneybun> 4.12.1
<shadeslayer> ahoneybun: not too bad regarding licenses
<ahoneybun> yay!
<shadeslayer> I added some that had public domain and one with a curl license
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: can I get a debdiff plz
<ahoneybun> thanks yofel on tomahawk
<shadeslayer> ahoneybun: I only spotted those because of scripts btw :P
<ahoneybun> scripts?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/165582281/tomahawk_0.6.0%2Bdfsg1-0ubuntu3_0.7.0%2Bdfsg1-0ubuntu1.diff.gz
<ahoneybun> licensecheck?
<yofel> shadeslayer dug out some more scripts
<shadeslayer> ^^
<shadeslayer> yofel: btw indenting on some licenses was bad
<shadeslayer> extra spaces on some lines
<yofel> we were using nano...
<shadeslayer> heh :)
<ahoneybun> apachelogger: does it make sense to include a txt file with the team members in the kubuntu-docs package?
<apachelogger> hm
 * ahoneybun only knows nano. ;(
<apachelogger> shadeslayer, ahoneybun, yofel: complete copy of LGPL missing
<yofel> eh
<apachelogger> don't see one anyway
<yofel> ah right, license.txt is gpl3
<shadeslayer> yep ^^
<apachelogger> I thought I told muesli to fix that
<apachelogger> :@
 * ahoneybun plays Bioshock Infinite
<shadeslayer> clearly he ignored you
 * shadeslayer has Bioshock infinite lying around somewhere too
<shadeslayer> no time to play :(
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> someone needs to repack the tar again
<shadeslayer> tomorrow morning
<shadeslayer> off to bed I am, night
<yofel> nini
#kubuntu-devel 2014-02-11
<apachelogger> Riddell: low fat settings has been axed btw
<apachelogger> like a year ago
<apachelogger> because MG was annoying me all day @pineda
<soee> hmm what is this libkubuntu0 package that muon shows to be installed but it can not be ?
<ahoneybun> soee firefox 27 was pushed to saucy
<soee> ahoneybun: waiting for trusty :/
<ahoneybun> oh
 * mamarley wishes that the Ubuntu Mozilla Team people would put out the beta releases in their PPA in a more timely fashion :(
<apachelogger> soee: it cannot be installed?
<soee> apachelogger: muon shows stateus as "not installed" and request as "install" but if i apply vhanges it does nothing
<soee> no error but package is not installed
<apachelogger> meh
<apachelogger> I won't get to bed today
<apachelogger> soee: let me think of a way to debug that
<apachelogger> soee: can you build muon yourself real quick?
<soee> probably it will tage a little longer as i would have to install all dependencies to build a package (im after fresh install)
<soee> lets do it tomorrow :)
<apachelogger> soee: or maybe... do the following for starters.... killall qaptworker2; killall muon-updater; kdebugdialog ... then select all and apply
<apachelogger> then start muon-updater from a terminal, hit ctrl-r to reload the cache and try to update
<apachelogger> paste the output from the terminal
<soee> its gone from the list
<apachelogger> soee: does the update work?
<soee> seems so http://pastebin.com/v2s8mdG8
<apachelogger> muon-updater(30661) ApplicationUpdates::start: couldn't find any apt updates
<apachelogger> soee: so it doesn't list any udpates at all?
<soee> oen second
<soee> muon-updater doesnt't show any, the package is listed in the muon thoug
<apachelogger> ahhhhhhhhhhhh, now I get it
<apachelogger> soee: so you try to install it via muon itself and that does not work?
<soee> nope, it finishes updates but the package is listed as to be insalled always
<soee> http://wstaw.org/w/2v2P/linki/
<apachelogger> most peculiar
<apachelogger> what I don't get though... why is it listed there at all
<soee> noe idea :D
<apachelogger> libkubuntu0 is a dependency of kde-runtime, so if the upgrade would install libkubuntu0 it would also have to upgrade kde-runtime
<apachelogger> soee: what does apt-cache policy kde-runtime say?
<soee> can i somehow clear cache of muon or something ?
<apachelogger> you can close muon and reopen it :P
<apachelogger> I am not sure that would change anything tho
<soee> http://pastebin.com/C57vSiMb
<apachelogger> this is the stranges thing in the world
<soee> this show up like 2-3 days ago
<apachelogger> actually
<apachelogger> no, it all makes no sense :P
<apachelogger> soee: somehow your qapt became incapable of listing updates
<soee> oh? and others work just fine
<apachelogger> soee: what's the output of sudo apt-get -s dist-upgrade
<soee> http://pastebin.com/eVt3xpa7
<apachelogger> right
<apachelogger> not a qapt issue
<apachelogger> phew
<apachelogger> soee: your cache is busted
<soee> :O
<apachelogger> soee: cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<apachelogger> (note how the dist-upgrade output makes no sense, it says libkubuntu0 is installed, but then goes on saying it needs to install libkubuntu0)
<soee> http://pastebin.com/LF2USxLk
<apachelogger> soee:  you may wan to at lreast remove the kubuntu-ppa entries in there
<apachelogger> there's definitely not particularly save packages coming in from there
<apachelogger> and xorg-edgers is always a gamble
<apachelogger> soee: also what's apt-get check say?
<apachelogger> also, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install libkubuntu0
<soee> http://pastebin.com/Zsm3rrFK
<apachelogger> afk brushing teeth
<apachelogger> soee: try the update install command, that might resolve the problem
<soee> looks liek it installed it: http://pastebin.com/yPXxKqd6
<soee> but now muon button Full Upgrade is active
<soee> but if i click on it i have error message
<soee> about unment deps
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> first
<apachelogger> soee: again  `sudo apt-get -s dist-upgrade`
<soee> http://pastebin.com/dw4Xxdxv
<apachelogger> soee: sudo apt-get install -s plasma-scriptengine-javascript
<soee> ah ok so this previous package is fine now
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> my guess is that now some PPA is blocking the runtime stuff
<apachelogger> s/runtime/scriptengine/
<kubotu> apachelogger meant: "my guess is that now some PPA is blocking the scriptengine stuff"
<soee> uhm to beig output ot pastebin i think ;/
<soee> *big
<soee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6912493/
<apachelogger> Inst plasma-scriptengine-javascript [4:4.12.2-0ubuntu1] (4:4.12.2+git20140210+bzr18249+pkg405~ubuntu14.04.1 Kubuntu Updates:14.04/trusty [amd64])
<apachelogger> soee: the updates PPA has some issue
<apachelogger> yofel: ^
<apachelogger> soee: maybe wait
<soee> sure
<apachelogger> I guess yofel can find out why exactly it acts up
<apachelogger> but basically upgrading that package would remove half the system which is why muon and dist-ugprade refuse to install it as an update
<apachelogger> rightfully so
<soee> yup, ok its not big issue for me, im happy that the problem with the first package is gone
<apachelogger> soee: fwiw, if you feel like not using the bzr builds, you can apt pin origin Ubuntu with a higher priority forcing your system into official package versions
<soee> thank you for your help apachelogger
<apachelogger> I personally find it always a bit dangerous to use PPAs on the devel series
<apachelogger> since sometimes things move so quick that brekage becomes a lot more likely with PPAs enabled ^^
<apachelogger> and with that I am off to bed
<apachelogger> nini
<soee> thanks again
<snele> guys I am using 14.04 for about 10 days now as my main/production system
<snele> what I have noticied that muon updater never pops up to inform me about updates
<snele> is this normal/expected for non-final release?
<valorie> snele: I guess we are gathering feedback here: https://plus.google.com/107577785796696065138/posts/WxmRfrRTdKN
<valorie> you are quite a gambler to be using an alpha release as your production system
<jarkko_> The following packages have been kept back:
<jarkko_>   usb-modeswitch-data
<lordievader> Good morning.
<apachelogger> valorie: feedback != bugs fwiw :P
 * apachelogger actually wonders how shadeslayer blogged on monday but his blog says he blogged on sunday
<apachelogger> such confusing
<apachelogger> Riddell: kubuntu-meta migrated, ISOs are below size threshold again \o/
<jarkko_> apachelogger: what's the size now?
<apachelogger> <=1gib
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: bug 1278814 
<ubottu> bug 1278814 in kubuntu-driver-manager (Ubuntu) "kcm name should change" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1278814
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: bug 1278732
<ubottu> bug 1278732 in kubuntu-driver-manager (Ubuntu) "kubuntu-driver-manager crashes while trying to refresh driver list " [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1278732
<jarkko_> what's akonadi?
<cortexA9> hello
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: bug 1278816
<ubottu> bug 1278816 in kubuntu-driver-manager (Ubuntu) "crash when clicking reload two times in a row" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1278816
<apachelogger> hey cortexA9
<cortexA9> hi apachelogger 
<cortexA9> i have already that problem
<cortexA9> at startup
<cortexA9> boot only with 3.11 kernel
<cortexA9> the others go on initramfs screen
<cortexA9> apachelogger: is it a known issue?
<apachelogger> can't confirm anyway
<apachelogger>  ~  uname -a
<apachelogger> Linux smith 3.13.0-8-generic #27-Ubuntu SMP Fri Feb 7 02:01:37 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<apachelogger> cortexA9: whether it's known you'll have to ask the kernel guys
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: bug 1278826
<ubottu> bug 1278826 in kubuntu-driver-manager (Ubuntu) "selecting driver, but denying authorization bugs out state tracking" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1278826
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: bug 1278827
<ubottu> bug 1278827 in kubuntu-driver-manager (Ubuntu) "state tracking incomplete" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1278827
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: thx
<cortexA9> hi BluesKaj 
<BluesKaj> hi cortexA9
<jussi> do we even have an alternate cd anymore?= 
<Peace-> jussi: alternate cd is not here from 1 2 release i guess 
<Peace-> releases
<jussi> Peace-: thats what I thought...
<jussi> just that lordievader called !rescue before...
<jussi> !rescue
<ubottu> To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<jussi> does ubuntu have an alt cd ?
<lordievader> I figured it would point to how to boot into the rescue mode, it didn't.
<Peace-> jussi: i don't remember well but that option should be on normal cd 
<Peace-> on ubuntu cd 
<jussi> I dont think so...
<Riddell> "There have been repeated failed attempts to gain access to a wallet. An application may be misbehaving."  should I be worried that plasma-nm can't talk to my kwallet suddenly?
 * BluesKaj doesn't bother kwallet, it's a pita for home users like me, tuning it off solves a lot of annoyances
<sgclark> Riddell: hopefully fixed dpic up
 * Riddell takes a keek
<Riddell> sgclark: looking lovely, uploaded to experimental PPA!
<sgclark> thanks :) cirkuit coming soon
* apachelogger changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - So Blue. | https://trello.com/kubuntu | 4.12.1 WIP http://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas | bugs https://tinyurl.com/ovfcj78 | build status http://goo.gl/cjEFkO | ISO testing http://goo.gl/cRAawa | Discover Featured Apps http://goo.gl/OlIky1
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: btw, please try to make the touchpad blog post less technical ^^
<shadeslayer> :S
<apachelogger> Riddell, shadeslayer: I started appending stuff to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/Beta1/Kubuntu so we don't forget
<Riddell> great
<sgclark> phonon-backend-null_4.7.1-0ubuntu3_amd64.deb: Size mismatch what does this mean?
<Riddell> sgclark: glitch in the matrix?
<Riddell> try and apt-get update && apt-get install phonon-backend-null
<sgclark> happening in pbuilder, updating now
<sgclark> hrmm no help
<Riddell> remove the cache?
<Riddell> not sure how you do that with pbuilder
<sgclark> ok
<Riddell> rm /var/cache/pbuilder/aptcache/*
<apachelogger> nah
<apachelogger> apt-get clean
<apachelogger> one does not delete the cache manually :P
<Riddell> but how you run that for pbuilder?
<Riddell> it doesn't use the normal apt cache
<Riddell> pbuilder --clean  might help
<sgclark> apt-get clean  did nthing, will try that
<sgclark> nope, hmm
<jarkko_> W: GPG error: http://fi.archive.ubuntu.com trusty Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<apachelogger> Riddell: usuallly pbuilder will share the apt cache unless explicitly told not to
<apachelogger> so cleaning the host will clean it for pbuilder as well
<Riddell> oh? so what is /var/cache/pbuilder/aptcache/ for?
<apachelogger> hardlinks
<apachelogger> that being said, if you were to use different partitions for the various caches it would also not be shared
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: http://i.imgur.com/gzmL8ss.png can we get a screenshot there somehow?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: of what?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I propose https://scontent-a-mxp.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/t1/p206x206/168621_192469560772608_4286474_n.jpg
<apachelogger> better than the red thing for sure
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: kdevelop or qt creator with some codez
<apachelogger> or vim for all I care
<apachelogger> something code anyway
<shadeslayer> ack
<apachelogger> or 
<shadeslayer> snapshot of techbase
<sgclark> cleaned host and pbuilder with  --autocleanaptcache fixed one phonon package but not another is broken. weird...
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: ask apol whether we could simply make discover display the icon when no screnshot could be loaded
<apachelogger> that would resolve this ugly red thing for most apps
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: apol says that it's wrong to not have a screenshot
<shadeslayer> we could just reuse the kdevelop screenshot?
<apachelogger> if it is a nice one
<apachelogger> just need something there, that red thing looks terribad
<shadeslayer> add a card
<shadeslayer> or report a bug
<shadeslayer> and assign to me
<apachelogger> report a card
<shadeslayer> ^^
<apachelogger> card a report
<apachelogger> no wait
<apachelogger> THIS IS SILLY
 * apachelogger slaps shadeslayer with a fish and bugs a card
<apachelogger> also one wonders why that package is 46k
<apachelogger> much confusion has been had
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1278912] Wrong graph legend for network manager @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1278912 (by Hồng Quân)
<apachelogger> Size: 2764
<apachelogger> very peculiar how disocver gets that value
<apachelogger> oh well
 * apachelogger quickly forgets about it again before this ends in a bug hunt
 * apachelogger afk
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: where do I leave comments about policy?
<Riddell> e-mail? here? edit the wiki?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: apachelogger http://paste.kde.org/pycfeqxpt
<shadeslayer> Riddell: can you upload tomahawk for me
<shadeslayer> link to dsc coming up in 5 minutes
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: it's a wiki plz apply random fixer00 :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: Whenever upstream does not approve of a patch on the basis of technical problems, it must not be included or must be removed. There is no exception to this rule. 
<Riddell> hmm, that seems quite unflexible
<apachelogger> that's the point of it
<shadeslayer> Riddell: https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/kde-extra/+files/tomahawk_0.7.0%2Bdfsg1-0ubuntu1%7Eppa1.dsc
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: sure, I understand that, but we've broken that policy before
<apachelogger> becaue if you patch shit and upstream does not agree then you are effectively forking the upstream software
<Riddell> sometimes upstream can be wrong?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: the present version of the maverick policy was never approved I think
<apachelogger> Riddell: then you are to fork the upstream software
<apachelogger> or convince upstream of their wrongful ways
<Riddell> ooh ahoneybun getting into packaging?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: these are the same items or separate?   * Update copyright file a bit * Add LGPL-2.1 license
<shadeslayer> Riddell: separate
<shadeslayer> Riddell: complete copy of the license was missing
<shadeslayer> so I added it
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: right, we had a policy in theory, just not written down that we don't ship patches unless approved by upstream
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yet we shipped the kwallet patch
<apachelogger> it was written down
<shadeslayer> when upstream had a differing opinion
<apachelogger> it was not approved
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: fine, my point remains
<apachelogger> effectively we did not have a policy
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: yes, and doing that caused tention with upstream developers
<shadeslayer> right so even if upstream differs in opinion we don't ship said patch?
<apachelogger> which is why the rewrite of the policy is as undynamic as it is (the previous version also wasn't exactly flexible ^^)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: exactly
<apachelogger> or you official fork upstream
<apachelogger> making yourself upstream
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: does that mean post new policy we remove the kwallet patch then ?
<apachelogger> which will also create social problems but if there is technical failure I get to call people names
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: yes, I thought we had done that already?
<shadeslayer> we have? 
<apachelogger> last fortnight QA yielded kwallet init dialogs
<apachelogger> (and IIRC the dialog actually defaulted to gpg which was a bit odd in itself ^^)
<shadeslayer> ack
<shadeslayer> cool then, but I'd clarify in policy tbh
<apachelogger> Whenever upstream does not approve of a patch on the basis of technical problems, it must not be included or must be removed. There is no exception to this rule. 
<apachelogger> I think that's pretty clear? :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: what about a difference of opinion on how said upstream software should behave 
<apachelogger> Whenever upstream does not approve of a patch on the basis of technical problems, it must not be included or must be removed. There is no exception to this rule. 
<apachelogger> note that last sentence
<shadeslayer> I see
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: - Clarify if software in Extragear and scratch repos counts as official KDE Software
<shadeslayer> anything on the KDE infra counts as KDE Software?
<apachelogger> I would rather think so, yes
<Riddell> any software which comes from KDE
<apachelogger> only kde related nonsense ought to go there
<Riddell> which could be outside the kde infrastructure according to the manifesto (but not anything so far)
<shadeslayer> alright, what happened to Patch type C?
<apachelogger> so everything on kde infra is nonsenese related to KDE, thus KDE may feel responsible or not
<apachelogger> if they do, then hooray, if not then oh well
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: what do you mean?
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: type d is d because of DANGER
<apachelogger> xD
<apachelogger> quite literally when I read the old policy again the first thing that popped to mind when reading that last patch type description was a danger sign with a godzillion exclamation marks ^^
<apachelogger> Riddell: yeah, of course that part of the manifesto makes it impossibru to generally identify such software, so I think if we just hold on to either hosted on git.kde or using bugs.kde we have a pretty good ruleset for identification
<apachelogger> which would also have covered amarok during the git migration through gitorious as bugs were still handled on bugs.kde
<apachelogger> equally kaffeine I think was developed on sf.net but bugs on kde
<Riddell> Quintasan: fancy packaging ktp 0.7.1 ?
<Quintasan> Riddell: How long till Freeze? I might want to get it into Debian if it's not there.
<Riddell> um, no rush I think
<Quintasan> Riddell: I'll start working on it then
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: it's packaged
<shadeslayer> I haven't QA'd it 
<Quintasan> eh
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: for Ubuntu or Debian?
<shadeslayer> youboontoo
<shadeslayer> https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/nightly?field.series_filter=trusty
<Riddell> ooh groovy
<shadeslayer> if anyone wants to, plz test and upload ^^
<Riddell> Quintasan: can you test?
<Quintasan> Riddell: Certainly
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: How about you do that for Debian and poke me or detrout so we can just sync in then
<shadeslayer> Riddell: how do I revert a part of a pushed commit?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: ENOTIME today
<shadeslayer> Riddell: in bzr ofcourse
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: I'm talking about future occurences
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: sure
<Quintasan> Splendid.
<Riddell> shadeslayer: bzr uncommit  (can't do part as far as I know)
<shadeslayer> ffffuuuuu
<shadeslayer> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/165569934/buildlog_ubuntu-precise-amd64.cmake_2.8.12.2-0ubuntu1~ubuntu12.04.1~ppa1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<Riddell> why are you building cmake for precise?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: kde-workspace won't build without cmake from trusty
<Riddell> hmm gosh
<shadeslayer> Riddell: FWIW I'm doing KF5
<shadeslayer> possibly using scripts
<shadeslayer> lets see how that goes
<Riddell> shadeslayer: alpha 1?  awesomeness
<shadeslayer> yeah
<Riddell> adapting the kubuntu-automation script would seem the way to go
<shadeslayer> *nod*
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1278912] Wrong graph legend for network manager @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1278912 (by Hồng Quân)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I don't reckon you have a mapping of KDE source names to Kubuntu source names
<shadeslayer> yofel: ping
<Riddell> shadeslayer: for kf5? they should all be the same except attica
<shadeslayer> okay
<sgclark> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6916031/
<Riddell> sgclark: tsk clashing files, that can just be renamed at install time
<shadeslayer> Riddell: do you have a clue how bzr-buildpackage works?
<shadeslayer> i.e. where it looks for the orig tarball
<Riddell> shadeslayer: it works multiple ways and looks in multiple places for the orig tar
<shadeslayer> Riddell: locally?
<Riddell> yes locally first, and in the bzr branch for UDD branches, then it'll fall back on debian/watch I think
<shadeslayer> right, but where locally
<Riddell> locally it just looks in .. I think
<Riddell> it'll also try to apt-get source
<soee> shadeslayer: if you try to refresh list of drivers in kubuntu-driver-manager whole system settings app crashes :)
<shadeslayer> soee: yeah known issue
<soee> ah  ok :) anyway looks nice so far
<shadeslayer> soee: only when you hit it twice though right?
<sgclark> Riddell: patch the source or is there a way to rename in debian files?
<soee> shadeslayer: ee i run it first time it fetched list of drivers, i clicked to refresch and crash
<shadeslayer> mmm that's pretty bad
<shadeslayer> weird how it worked when I released it >.>
<shadeslayer> soee: I have a backtrace, I need to rework large parts and update
<soee> shadeslayer: it will land by default in 14.04 ?
<shadeslayer> yep
<soee> ok, nice
<Riddell> sgclark: I think I'd do it by overriding the install rule and mv the file before running dh_install
<sgclark> ok
<soee> i have also some new entry in sys-settings called Diagnostic
<soee> is it also new ?
<shadeslayer> soee: yep
<Riddell> agateau: well my attempts to remaster an image with your ubiquity patches on it have failed to got something I can boot my computer from, works ok on a virtual machine but it doesn't run the first pre-login screen
<Riddell> I can't find any logs to say that it's even trying so it might just be my remastering that's broken
<Riddell> currently I'm thinking it'll be easiest to just upload it and see what breaks
<Riddell> oem installer still works and with a nice background now
<Riddell> new partition bar is pretty but could do with some more testage
<shadeslayer> Riddell: you might want to start working on attica
<shadeslayer> Riddell: patches fail to apply
<shadeslayer> same for frameworkintegration
<Riddell> pourquoi moi?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: you can just remove both patched
<Riddell> I sent them upstream
<shadeslayer> kapidox.install is empty?
<Riddell> it's a 1 .deb package I think
<Riddell> not needed
<Riddell> frameworkintegration fix_icons_path.diff can go, I think the other patch is still needed
<shadeslayer> I'm saying that you have a debian/kapidox.install :)
<Riddell> yes, you can just remove it
<shadeslayer> Riddell: was Rename-CheckXML-to-resolve-conflict.diff forwarded?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yep
<shadeslayer> Riddell: Rename-manpages-to-resolve-conflict-with-kde4.diff ?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: also upstream
<soee> 14.04 will use lightdm? There were some rumors that it will be replaced (maybe when KF5 shows up)?
<Riddell> it won't be replaced in 14.04
<Riddell> we hope to go with whatever upstream chooses after that, SDDM is the competition
<cortexA9> Riddell: hello :)
<Riddell> hi cortexA9 
<soee> Riddell: ok good to know
<shadeslayer> Riddell: rename_dbus.diff in Solid?
<sgclark> Riddell: cirkuit ready
<Riddell> sgclark: upstream
<Riddell> no
<Riddell> shadeslayer: upstream
<sgclark> ?
<sgclark> ok
<Riddell> sgclark: will look in a sec
<shadeslayer> Riddell: no-install-dbus-interfaces.diff for kglobalaccel?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: upstreamed
<Riddell> they've all been upstreamed, I've been a good boy :)
<shadeslayer> oh, so drop all patches then?
<Riddell> hmm well maybe the kauth ones were after the alpha
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I belive upstreamed too
<shadeslayer> Riddell: plz have a look at attica
<shadeslayer> I am unsure about those patches
<Riddell> shadeslayer: they've both gone upstream
<shadeslayer> same for kio?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yep
<yofel> shadeslayer: pong?
<Riddell> sgclark: comments http://paste.kde.org/pzjwo5bpd
<shadeslayer> yofel: nvm
<yofel> k
<sgclark> Riddell: package name does not match so-name is reason to split. putting executable in lib package seemed wrong
<shadeslayer> Riddell: uploading first set of packages
<shadeslayer> Riddell: still need to work through a few of them
<sgclark> Riddell: it would not build without dpic
<sgclark> Riddell: scratch last one
<sgclark> Riddell: lost me on #9, I never saw that
<shadeslayer> Riddell: all of these need to be done
<shadeslayer> http://paste.kde.org/psafkbfir
<shadeslayer> I have to stop since the alloted time for KF5 is done :)
 * Riddell wonders when shadeslayer became such a slave to schedule
<Riddell> sgclark: line 9 is what I get when first running it
<Riddell> rm ~/.kde/share/apps/cirkuit and run again and you should get it
<Riddell> I think that's just how the program works but seems like a strange way to work
<sgclark> ok I get it, but I don't know what I can do to fix it
<Riddell> sgclark: if it needs dpic to build then keep it in build-deps but also add it to Depends for the .deb package
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ever since I realized I had no life outside of work because I spent way too much time doing the small things :)
<Riddell> sgclark: no fix needed, if that's what upstream wants that's what upstream will get
 * yofel passes shadeslayer a cup of coffee
<sgclark> will fix dpic, you were right not needed for build
<Riddell> sgclark: can you get the programme to do anything useful?
<shadeslayer> :)
<sgclark> Riddell: I don't know how to build circuits 
<Riddell> circuits?
<sgclark> Riddell: that is what this program is for, printed circuit board creation
<Riddell> oh you mean the real ones you model in citkuit :)
<sgclark> right lol
<sgclark> it seems examples are not installed though, hmm
<Riddell> but you can download them
<Riddell> when I try one it complains about missing a file in texlive-latex-extra, installing
<Riddell> only 300MB
<sgclark> Riddell: fixed dpic to depend on runtime. in ubuntu one. 
<sgclark> I am sure folks that actually build circuits in programs like these would know how to make this program useful. I saw alot of praise on their website
<Riddell> sgclark: hey if I install texlive-latex-extra then it begins to work
<Riddell> so add that to the depends
<sgclark> ok will do
<Riddell> ooh pretty diagrams
<Riddell> yes you do need to know what you're doing to use this programme I think
<Riddell> but the examples are nice
<shadeslayer> so man FTBFS's :)
<sgclark> Riddell: that did the trick :) fixed uploaded
<Riddell> sgclark: copyright still says LGPL
<sgclark> oops
<sgclark> Riddell: fixed uploaded
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://kshadeslayer.wordpress.com/?p=326&shareadraft=52fa7345203a7 < review plz
<Riddell> sgclark: upstream lists a few more dependencies needed http://wwwu.uni-klu.ac.at/magostin/cirkuit.html
<sgclark> Riddell: ok
<Riddell> sgclark: can you try adding a watch file, upstream hasn't got a nice neat download page unfortunately but you should be able to point it at http://wwwu.uni-klu.ac.at/magostin/cirkuit.html for links
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ping
<Riddell> shadeslayer: reads good
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: pong
<shadeslayer> Riddell: cheers
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: halp
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://paste.kde.org/pytifsehy
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: code is http://paste.kde.org/pbjmje1f0
<shadeslayer> hm, no proper licensing in there
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: anyway, the problem is, when I hit refresh now, my older connect calls are still active, hence the ui gets double the number of entries
<shadeslayer> so I could a) make the QDBusPendingCallWatcher variable a private member and disconnect calls in the refresh function
<shadeslayer> or b) I could make it more async the way I made driver fetching more async
<sgclark> Riddell: deps added, attempt at watch file added, uploaded
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: Qt::SingleConnection or somesuch
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: cheers
<apachelogger> it's an argument for connect
<apachelogger> http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-4.8/qt.html#ConnectionType-enum
<shadeslayer> thx
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: the timeout code is still wrong btw
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: oh?
<apachelogger> each function should have timer.stop() at the beginning and timer.start at the end
<apachelogger> i.e. you do not want to autoterminate while things are happening
<apachelogger> that's why I originally said the timeout should be relatively low
<shadeslayer> hmmm
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: well, I'm thinking of eliminating timer since it can take more than 25 seconds as witnessed on David's machine
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you still need autotermination
<apachelogger> it shoud not happen while you are inside a function though
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: true, however autotermination needs figuring out
<apachelogger> which is why you need to stop and start the timer respectively
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: that's what I just explained....
<apachelogger> you have a timer that is active whenever you are idle
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> ahah
<shadeslayer> got it
<apachelogger> watch out for syncness though
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: Qt::UniqueConnection right?
<apachelogger> if one calls function a and then function b, be should not start the timer
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: yes
<apachelogger> I am wondering though
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: when would it call connect twice?
<shadeslayer> QDBusPendingCallWatcher async = new QDBusPendingCallWatcher(driverForDeviceMap, this);
<shadeslayer> object is destroyed with kcm exit
<shadeslayer> old connects still in place
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> in the cpp code
<shadeslayer> yep
<apachelogger> why did you paste me the python then :P
<shadeslayer> because I was going for solution a)
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> well, fwiw, I personally prefer manual disconnnects but I am weird with explicitness of code
<apachelogger> much like I prefer manual point management over using qpointer
<apachelogger> forces one to know what one is doing ^^
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: btw are you sure this will work
<apachelogger> alas, if one doesn't know then shit goes wrong ;)
<shadeslayer> because apparently everything must match, even the object
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: what? uniqueconnection?
<shadeslayer> yews
<shadeslayer> "i.e., if the same signal is already connected to the same slot for the same pair of objects,"
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: a connection cannot be duplicated unless it is exactly the same 
<shadeslayer> objects are different in this case
<shadeslayer> since I have a new call in  there
<apachelogger> post dat cpp plz
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://paste.kde.org/pmalqfntr
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: how is that causing the typerror you pasted?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: it's not
<apachelogger> you are confusing me
<shadeslayer> the typerror was caused when I was going for solution a
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: fine, let's start from the beginning
<apachelogger> well solution a is nonense
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: let me show you
<apachelogger> just tell me what the problem is
<apachelogger> although I think I see it already ^^
<Riddell> sgclark: "Initial release closes: LP: #12345"  you're supposed to replace that 12345 with the bug number :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 12345 in isdnutils (Ubuntu) "isdn does not work, fritz avm (pnp?)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/12345
<sgclark> Riddell: gah, oops, sorry lol
<Riddell> sgclark: I'll upload to experimental
<sgclark> Riddell: did you fix that then?
<Riddell> sgclark: yep
<sgclark> Riddell: thanks!
<Riddell> we'll get a third opinion on it then upload to the archive
<sgclark> Riddell: anything else I can work on?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: when I hit refresh now : http://im9.eu/picture/l15690
<Riddell> sgclark: you could update the verson of gtk2-engines-oxygen ?
<shadeslayer> Qt::UniqueConnection does not help btw
<apachelogger> yeha that's expected
<ScottK> Riddell: We're waiting on Qt 5.2 for your Frameworks 5 packages to go in, right?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: because async is not the same object?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: and you are sure that happens because of 4 calls into driverMapFinished?
<apachelogger> i.e. did you actually insert a qdebug in there and check
<Riddell> ScottK: we would need 5.2 for the kf5 packages, dunno if I want to upload them to the archive in alpha state
<Riddell> sgclark: and gtk3 https://projects.kde.org/
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yep http://paste.kde.org/ptfpqam8r
<Riddell> sgclark: uploaded to experimental!
 * Riddell cycles off
<sgclark> Riddell: ok, I am unclear on updating exsisting packages, will try to figure it out
<ScottK> Riddell: 5.2 is in Debian, so maybe it should go to Debian Experimental first anyway.  Then we can decide what to do.
<Riddell> sgclark: just ask anyone here
<apachelogger> oh god paste.kde :@
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: oh, quite possibly at the begging of the slot you want to call data.disconnect() and at the end data.deleteLater()
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I do call data.deleteLater
<apachelogger> oh well
<apachelogger> is that code pushed>?
<shadeslayer> nope
<shadeslayer> I don't call data->disconnect() though
<shadeslayer> trying with that
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: doesn't work :(
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: is that code pushed?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: pushed
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: without data->disconnect though
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: void Module::driverDictFinished(QVariantMapMap data) is being called twice
<apachelogger> and that does not seem to have a delete or disconnect
<shadeslayer> oh hmm
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> m_manager is scoped
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: that needs the uniqueconnection :P
<shadeslayer> makes sense
<apachelogger>     connect(m_manager, SIGNAL(dataReady(QVariantMapMap)), SLOT(driverDictFinished(QVariantMapMap)), Qt::UniqueConnection);
<apachelogger> :P
<shadeslayer> right
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: learn to printf debug plz :P
<shadeslayer> >.>
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: there's a ui state bug I just noticed, while you are loading the reload button is still enabled
<apachelogger> so I can still forcefully trigger the device duplication if I simply keep hitting the button
<apachelogger> http://i.imgur.com/fJdpnCv.png
<shadeslayer> heh
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: FWIW, it may be worthwhile to introduce a saveguard against this duplication
<apachelogger> since I guess you have the device id somewhere it would be easy to simply check whether deviceid is already in the list of widgets and only add if not
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I hope you took notes of what I spewed because I am not :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: fixed the reload button
<shadeslayer> but not sure about the duplication thing
<shadeslayer> *might* be possible
<shadeslayer> can't say
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: will have a look tomorrow in any case
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: can you check if your crash is fixed?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: also, I'm not sure what data structure to use to track state for the apply button :)
<shadeslayer> I was thinking of a sorted QStringList
<shadeslayer> but that seems inefficient
<shadeslayer> anyt thoughts on a better way?
<ahoneybun> shadeslayer: love the look of the new driver manager
<sgclark> I am trying to figure out how to update existing packages, stuck at stage 1. uscan warning: In debian/watch no matching files for watch line. But there is a new version, ideas?
<shadeslayer> ahoneybun: good to hear :)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: huh?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you know when you are fetching and you know when you are done fetching, no?
<apachelogger> so fetching = setEnabled(false) and !fetching = setEnabled(true)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: for the apply button?
<apachelogger> yes
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: My question was more related to when you do : select driver a -> select driver b -> select driver a -> apply button is still enabled
<shadeslayer> or if you just click driver a again
<shadeslayer> then the apply button becomes enabled
<apachelogger> there's like a godzillion optionsfor that
<shadeslayer> I'm all ears
<apachelogger> bool DriverWidget::hasChanged()
<apachelogger> int DriverWidget::m_defaultSelection
<apachelogger> or actually
<apachelogger> perhaps wire up signals between DriverWidget instances and the KCM's changed signal
<apachelogger> I'd definitely simply have an int denoting the default selection and then evaluate changedness by comparing the selected driver entry with the default one
<shadeslayer> hmmm
<shadeslayer> ojk
<sgclark> ok I fixed the watch file, but it has debian git-import-orig and I get ( is not a git repository) error. 
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: how do you get the kde infra to send emails via scratch repos ? :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: and do you reckon http://paste.ubuntu.com/6916989/ the correct fix for bug 1278826
<ubottu> bug 1278826 in kubuntu-driver-manager (Ubuntu) "selecting driver, but denying authorization bugs out state tracking" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1278826
<apachelogger> possibly
<apachelogger> doesn't look all too wrong anyway
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: and re https://trello.com/c/aR2V1zm7/97-firefox-import-bookmarks-from-rekonq-kde-somehow , documentation should be written in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/Beta1/Kubuntu ?
<shadeslayer> or linked to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/Beta1/Kubuntu and a new page on techbase
<soee> ha this is not true: Mozilla Firefox 27 :D
<soee> atm it is Mozilla Firefox 25
<shadeslayer> soee: nope, it's 27
<shadeslayer> or it should be
<shadeslayer> atleast saucy has 27
<soee> yes i agree it should be but isnt :) there is beta in proposed
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> so hungry :(
<shadeslayer> I broke something http://im9.eu/picture/s15690
 * mamarley wonders why no-one seems to use sub-pixel rendering anymore...
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: release notes
<apachelogger> the official ones
<apachelogger> no clue where we do those
<apachelogger> Riddell or ScottK proably know
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/Beta1/Kubuntu
<shadeslayer> aren't those the release notes?
<shadeslayer> either way, can't do shit, moin moin is broken
<shadeslayer> mamarley: we have a task to investigate sub pixel rendering, want to take that up?
<mamarley> Investigate it?
<shadeslayer> mamarley: https://trello.com/c/0tn1vYPN
<shadeslayer> mamarley: idk, that's what the card says :P
<shadeslayer> I've been running the settinsg on that bug for a bit
<shadeslayer> and I can't tell the difference
<mamarley> Hmm...  Just about everyone uses LCDs these days, so enabling it by default would probably make sense.
<ScottK> shadeslayer: That's a pretty ancient python there.
<mamarley> There is, however, a "bug" in Qt that causes subpixel rendering to be disabled on just about any translucent surface (such as the KDE panel.)
<shadeslayer> ScottK: I'd be surprised if they were running a new python on the wiki :P
<ScottK> The last Ubuntu release that had python2.6 was lucid.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: heh, aren't all the buildd's running warty ;)
<ScottK> Not anymore.
<shadeslayer> oh ? :D
<shadeslayer> Did that change recently?
<shadeslayer> phew, KDE integration patches apply cleanly
<ScottK> For a long time the powerpc buildds ran dapper even after hardy was released.
<ScottK> Other than that, sparc was the only one that substantially lagged.
<ScottK> Generally they're running the last LTS.
<shadeslayer> I see
 * shadeslayer heads home
<shadeslayer> cya tomorrow
<shadeslayer> ScottK: do you know where I could a migration guide for users so that they could import their KDE Bookmarks into Firefox?
<shadeslayer> *could put a
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-migration-guide
<shadeslayer> needs screenshots
<Riddell> anyone able to review dpic and cirkuit in https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/experimental/+packages ?
<ScottK> shadeslayer: No.  Sorry.
<Riddell> shadeslayer: did you use kubuntu-automation?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: please use fix committed when a change is in a VCS but not uploaded
<apachelogger> otherwise we run risk of forgetting to upload
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: please run by our docs heros
<shadeslayer> Riddell: not quite
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I was planning to do a upload tomorrow
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://paste.kde.org/psxhbeosr
<soee_> another more or less happy user https://plus.google.com/u/0/112543117923336622039/posts/CNiFeLCLRrg :)
<shadeslayer> valorie: ahoneybun review plz https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-migration-guide
<ahoneybun> shadeslayer: I can tell you I don't have "keditbookmarks"
<shadeslayer> o_o
<ahoneybun> without the quotes
<shadeslayer> your install sounds broken
<shadeslayer> because that comes from kde-baseapps-bin
<ahoneybun> well if we will have firefox as default in 14.4 should we not just link/write about using firefox bookmark export/import usage?
<ahoneybun> g2g
<shadeslayer> well, this is for people who use KDE software to manage their bookmarks
#kubuntu-devel 2014-02-12
<valorie> I find the file, and did some minor editing of the notes
<valorie> "In order to export your bookmarks" -- from where?
<valorie> Bookmark editor opens up in Documents, which is not much help
<valorie> ....and dinner time
<Darkwing> been a while
<valorie> hey Darkwing
<valorie> {{{{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}}}}}
<valorie> how are ya?
<ahoneybun> omg Darkwing
<apachelogger> ahoneybun, shadeslayer: the point is that people who previously used rekonq (yes, all three of them) will not have their data imported to firefox, so a guide on how to do it manually is in order
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I turned off bug reports for the driver-manager project
<apachelogger> bugs ought to go to the package
<kubotu> ::runtime-bugs:: [1247802] language KCM sets incorrect LANGUAGE @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1247802 (by Gabor Vas)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: have you filed a binary&source removal bug?
<apachelogger> for synatpiks
<kubotu> feed runtime-bugs had 8 updates, showing the latest 3
<kubotu> ::runtime-bugs:: [1176023] Clock applet problem, unable to connect to ntp servers @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1176023 (by Hveem)
<kubotu> ::runtime-bugs:: [1204182] setlocale.sh can break user-chosen locales and encodings @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1204182 (by Graeme Hewson)
<kubotu> ::runtime-bugs:: [1243620] Languages not displayed correctly in "language control module": German and English are emp... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1243620 (by Daniel Hahler)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: also I am wondering whether we shouldn't have a transitional package to makes sure people get kde-touchpad
<lordievader> Good morning.
 * Riddell nudges apachelogger, shadeslayer, yofel, anyone useful into reviewing cirkuit in https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/experimental/+packages
 * apachelogger lookz
<Riddell> and dpic
<Riddell> the debian/watch file I'm unsure about
<apachelogger> Riddell: cirkuit, if I am not mistaken this should only be used for actual SC software: include /usr/share/pkg-kde-tools/qt-kde-team/2/debian-qt-kde.mk
<apachelogger> totally nto sure, though, yofel will know ^^
<Riddell> dhmk should be good for any kde software I'd have thought
<apachelogger> I do now know, there's also the dhonly module
<apachelogger> --with kde
 * Riddell asks debian
<Riddell> right, if you want plain dh, the purpose of dhmk is to have a dh where make works as expected
<Riddell> with plain dh you often end up hand edited debhelper.log files to do a partial rebuild
<apachelogger> you do Oo
<apachelogger> Riddell: there are bogus spaces between package stanzas
<apachelogger> debian/copyright exceeds 80 chars/line on:
<apachelogger> Copyright: © 2011 Matteo Agostinelli <agostinelli@gmail.com>                        <matteo.agostinelli@uni-klu.ac.at>
<Riddell> totally bogus dude!
<apachelogger> alas, that looks silly anyway ^^
<apachelogger> Riddell: usr/lib/kde4/* in the lib's install defeats the purpose of soversioning the package name
<Riddell> how so?
<apachelogger> the point of soversioning is so that you can have libcirkuit1 and libcuirkuit2 installed at the same time, which is impossible because they are conflicting
<apachelogger> Riddell:   no matching hrefs for watch line
<apachelogger>   http://wwwu.uni-klu.ac.at/magostin/cirkuit.html  src/cirkuit-([\d\.]+)\.tar\.bz2
<apachelogger> watch file seems incorrect
<Riddell> fixes welcome :)
<Riddell> it looks good to me, I can't work out what it wants
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<apachelogger> haven't written a watch file in 3000 years
<Riddell> meh
<apachelogger> IMO one should watch git tags, but oh well
<apachelogger> Riddell: dpic changelog might want to mention what was dfsg stripped
<Riddell> should be in README.source
<apachelogger> yes, I am saying it shoudl also be in the changelog
<apachelogger> like you also put the remaining delta in the changelog when merging with debina
<apachelogger> override_dh_auto_install has a trailing \t after install
<apachelogger> override_dh_installman seems wrong
<apachelogger> if it isn't there should be a comment why it isn't
<apachelogger> along the same line, if it isn't then debian/dpic.manpages should be removed
<apachelogger> debian/dpic.dirs misses final \n
<apachelogger> debian/docs misses final \n
<apachelogger> also it lists CHANGES which is manually installed as changelog in debian/rules
<apachelogger> dpic.install is empty, should be dropped
<apachelogger> should get repack magic: http://pkg-perl.alioth.debian.org/howto/repacking.html
<apachelogger> </endofreview>
<Riddell> lovely, thanks apachelogger 
<apachelogger> hm, current results on discover features: digikam > vlc >= kdeconnect > marlbe >= chromium
<apachelogger> so we'd change browser to firefox and then feature another browser because our new browser is still not good enough ^^
<shadeslayer> afternoon
<apachelogger> yo
<apachelogger> ohohohoh
<apachelogger> Riddell, shadeslayer, yofel, ScottK: do you have an opinion on using google forms for manual QA management while we are waiting for upstream webdevs to possibly create some more appropriate solution?
<apachelogger> (that's test case management actually)
<apachelogger> (for applications)
<shadeslayer> I proposed this earlier >.>
<shadeslayer> at Munich
<apachelogger> yes, we never reached a conclusion though
<apachelogger> and we kind of might need something in the short term
<yofel> I haven't used google forms much. If you say it's usable for this I'll trust you
<Riddell> apachelogger: what are upstream doing?
<apachelogger> Riddell: nothing right now
<apachelogger> testing is a just as much a mess upstream as it is here
<apachelogger> yofel: beats the hell out of the iso tracker anyway
<apachelogger> for latter you'd need to write raw html tables and put in merge requests and stuff
<apachelogger> major pita really
<Riddell> automated QA would be what it takes
<apachelogger> automated QA doesn't solve everything
<Riddell> investigating how we could use canonical's QA would be lovely, or set up our own a la suse's openQA
<Riddell> it solves a lot
<apachelogger> but yes, the long term goal very much is to get autopilot like stuff going upstream
<apachelogger> Riddell: setting up the QA orchestration is not really the problem, getting the actual testing written
<apachelogger> e.g. get people to write GUI tests
<apachelogger> which is a stretch considering most people don't even want to write unittests and those are generally easier to code ^^
<Riddell> shadeslayer: new/missing symbols in kde-workspace? http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/kubuntu-buildstatus/kubuntu-buildstatus.html
<shadeslayer> I see
<shadeslayer> Riddell: can you take care of those? If not, I can look at them towards the end of the day
<Riddell> shadeslayer: okay dokay
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: pitti told me to poke him if otto doesn't work for Kubuntu :P
<shadeslayer> however, we could also investigate Red Hat's solution to this
<Riddell> otto?
<shadeslayer> https://launchpad.net/otto
<Riddelll> whee, new konversation
<Riddelll> oh oh, I can do cool things in this
<Peace-> Riddelll: :D
<Peace-> Riddelll: konversation >> quassel
 * Riddelll uploads
<davmor2> Riddell: no you can't :P
<mamarley> Peace-: Blasphemy!
<Peace-> mamarley:  konversation supports scripts
<mamarley> Quassel supports integrated bouncer-like capability.
 * mamarley is a bit biased though because Quassel is the first open-source project to which he ever contributed.
<Peace-> mamarley: this is konversation can quassel do that? http://wstaw.org/m/2014/02/12/plasma-desktopei8102.png
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<Peace-> BluesKaj: hola
<BluesKaj> Hi Peace-
<mamarley> Peace-: Do what?
<Peace-> mamarley: list of channel on the left
<Peace-> mamarley: quick buttons to ban 
<Peace-> mamarley: support bash script ?
<Peace-> and other languages ?
<mamarley> Yep, the channel list is on the left and the nick list on the right.  To ban someone, you can right-click them in the nick list and go to "Actions>Ban"
<mamarley> Scripting is on the roadmap, once all state management stuff gets moved core-side.
<Peace-> mamarley: ok so konversation is >> quassel
<Peace-> and btw i don't like quassel for the bad behavior of channel list 
<mamarley> What is the behavior you don't like?  Maybe it can be fixed.
<Peace-> mamarley: well when i write long sentences i have seen bad behaviors 
<Peace-> mamarley: i could do a video btw
<mamarley> You should come to #quassel and let us know the problems you have.
<Peace-> well mamarley i should lose my time when there is konversation :) ?
<Peace-> anyway i will do a good test in these days 
<Peace-> with screenshot and video 
<apachelogger> mamarley: the problem is that konversation's UI is like 300% sexier :P
<mamarley> Make sure you get the latest version, 0.9.2.  It is available in my PPA.  https://launchpad.net/~mamarley/+archive/quassel
<mamarley> apachelogger: I have never understood how a UI can be "sexy..."
<Peace-> apachelogger: +1
<Peace-> hahahaha
<mamarley> If you guys can describe in what manner the Konversation UI is better, then perhaps Quassel can be made better.
<Peace-> mamarley: i will 
<jarkko_> guys
<jarkko_> i am running kubuntu, what's my system init?
<mamarley> Upstart
<jarkko_> upstart or systemd?
<jarkko_> why i am having systemd-login as process?
<mamarley> There is some systemd code running, but upstart is used for init.
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: where can I find all the debian targets?
<shadeslayer> by targets I mean the ones for debian/rules
<shadeslayer> I need to run : KDE4LIBS_BUILD_DEPENDS := $(shell grep-dctrl -PX kde4libs -s Build-Depends /var/lib/apt/lists/es.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_trusty_main_source_Sources | cut -b 16-) locally
<shadeslayer> hm wait
<apachelogger> huh
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: why? that sounds fishy
<Riddell> ah hah
<apachelogger> or rather, what are you trying to do?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I need the build depends of kde4libs
<shadeslayer> so that I can add them to the depends of kde-developer-sdk
<Riddell> agateau: I found the bestie in your ubiquity non full screen patch, it needs to make /var/log/installer before opening the log file
 * Riddell fixes
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: new package in kdelibs?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: possibly
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: or just get deb-src's enabled on Ubuntu builders since Debian has them
<shadeslayer> +enabled
<apachelogger> I mean, if you statically extract the deps outside the kdelibs build they potentially get outdated
<shadeslayer> and this would lead to better buildd stack alignment
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: how does get-srchelp?
<apachelogger> *deb-src
<agateau> Riddell: oh, right
<shadeslayer> true, best solution would be to add it to kde4libs
<apachelogger> well, everything else is cheating IMHO
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: also I think what you meant to do is apt-rdepends --build-depends  btw ;)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: why did we want the kdelibs builddeps as deps btw
<apachelogger> perhaps -dev is good enough
<apachelogger> well -dev plus cmake at least
<shadeslayer> tbh I'm trying to justify build deps of kde4libs but have no strong reason
<shadeslayer> one could just as easily run apt-get build-dep
<Riddell> agateau: looks colourful now :)
<agateau> Riddell: heh, yes
<agateau> hope you like it
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: well yeah, if they want to build kdelibs that is... if they want to build something else they won't get much out of the builddeps of kdelibs
<Riddell> 11:07 < Riddell> is this dhmk file intended for any kde software or just SC? /usr/share/pkg-kde-tools/qt-kde-team/2/debian-qt-kde.mk
<Riddell> 11:10 < svuorela> packages we control.
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: so, I think -dev, cmake, automoc
<Riddell> apachelogger: ↑
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: should cover everything
<Riddell> bit orwellian that :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: what does that even mean ^^
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ack
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: automoc should probably in Recommends right?
<shadeslayer> I mean, cmake has it's own automoc IIRC 
<Riddell> agateau: is Doxyqml something that ought to be in the ubuntu archive?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: dep on it anyway, it's really small and most stuff expects it
<agateau> Riddell: Doxyqml is something which is already in the ubuntu archive :)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: in fact I am not even sure the kde macros will work without the actuall automoc
<agateau> Riddell: the Unity QML team uses it ;)
<Riddell> nifty
<apachelogger> since the way you use automoc is by calling its own supplied macros, and the cmake builtin doesn't have those
<Peace-> mamarley: first of all look at this  quassel=>    http://wstaw.org/m/2014/02/12/plasma-desktopOZ8102.png              this konversation  instead =>  http://wstaw.org/m/2014/02/12/plasma-desktoplD8102.png
<Peace-> mamarley: then where i can set away status automatically ? setting for example 10 minutes
<mamarley> I think when you click the Ban button, you get more options. Not sure though because I have never tried it.
<mamarley> Quassel does automatic away too.  Additionally, you can configure it to make you away when all clients have disconnected from the core.
<Peace-> mamarley: can i set like in konversation even the time ?
<Peace-> mamarley: like this i mean ..... http://wstaw.org/m/2014/02/12/plasma-desktopPx8102.png
 * mamarley isn't sure.
<Peace-> mamarley: ehhehe i think no here it is on quassel for example i can't see where i can configure away time http://wstaw.org/m/2014/02/12/plasma-desktopjZ8102.png
<shadeslayer> bah, I messed up the meta-kde changelog
<Peace-> mamarley: then ... i have konsole on konversation that is handy to check stuff when i am supporting people 
<Peace-> mamarley: like this http://wstaw.org/m/2014/02/12/plasma-desktoprr8102.png
<sem> Drives:    HDD Total Size: 750.2GB (20.1% used) 1: /dev/sda Hitachi_HTS54757 750.2GB 
<sem>            Optical: /dev/sr0 model N/A dev-links cdrom
<sem>            Features: speed 24x multisession yes audio yes dvd yes rw cd-r,cd-rw,dvd-r,dvd-ram
<Peace-> well i guess it's noit the right channel 
<Peace-> i shoudl join on #quassel i guess
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: can you upload screenshots for a package that doesn't exist in Debian?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: no idea
<apachelogger> but I guess so, because software-center has a screenshot and its probably not in debian
<mitya57> software-center is in Debian (but you still can upload screenshots for Ubuntu-only packages)
<shadeslayer> mitya57: how does that work? Do I have to mention it somewhere?
<shadeslayer> mitya57: or more importantly can I request a mapping for a existing screenshot to a new package?
<mitya57> shadeslayer: can't you just use the submit form?
<shadeslayer> mitya57: http://screenshots.debian.net/upload
<shadeslayer> ^ nope
<shadeslayer> I type kde-developer-sdk and then the name vanishes
<shadeslayer> ( that's a ubuntu only package at the moment )
<mitya57> Strange, I remember I added http://screenshots.debian.net/package/unity-mail some (long) time ago
<mitya57> shadeslayer: try hacking the code to remove autocomplete/autovanish :)
<mitya57> shadeslayer: try http://screenshots.ubuntu.com/upload
<shadeslayer> anyone know of a web ui to track ubuntu patches?
<mitya57> (and ignore my previous comment)
<shadeslayer> mitya57: yeah that works :)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: patches.ubuntu.com?
<shadeslayer> oh noes 
<shadeslayer> it does not
<apachelogger> not sure how well that works nowadays
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: nope, that tracks delta between ubuntu and debian
<shadeslayer> mitya57: package name disappears
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I guess the webui then is launchpad/bazaar? :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I reckon so
<shadeslayer> I was hoping for a better one
<shadeslayer> Riddell: something is broken in my ktp
<Riddell> shadeslayer: oh?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: the text ui takes a bazillion light years to load up
<apachelogger> there's none, had something on my todo at some point, but not got beyond initial pondering
<shadeslayer> it has been suggested that my disk is dying
<shadeslayer> like the doctor, it needs replacing
<apachelogger> that being said, writing something like patches.ubuntu.com but for all patches ought not be much work I guess
<apachelogger> particularly if you simply want it limited to kde stuff since we have most of everything in bzr anyway
<shadeslayer> *nod*
<Riddell> apachelogger: why are you not dossing around on facebook? how am I supposed to test ktp?
<apachelogger> so, query all branches, checkout all branches, extract debian/patches 
<mitya57> shadeslayer: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-developer-sdk does not exist, did you mean a different package name?
<apachelogger> Riddell: because it's evil? :P
<shadeslayer> mitya57: it's a binary package, source is  meta-kde
<apachelogger> mitya57: source is meta-kde
<shadeslayer> even putting meta-kde doesn't work :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: ur not on google talk
<Riddell> apachelogger: google talk hasn't worked for me in telepathy for months
<apachelogger> or you don't have me circled or however that works
<apachelogger> Riddell: works for me
<apachelogger> the jabber part of it anyway
<mitya57> shadeslayer: Ah, that's because it's using a packages list from Saucy :(
<mitya57> According to http://screenshots.ubuntu.com/about
<shadeslayer> :O
<shadeslayer> mitya57: so how do I make this work then .. hmm
<mitya57> Find the maintainer and make him update the URL...
<shadeslayer> Riddell: upload plz https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/experimental/+files/kubuntu-driver-manager_14.04ubuntu2.dsc
<Riddell> "Since May 2013, support for the XMPP instant messaging protocol is dropped" says wikipaedia on gtalk
<Riddell> shadeslayer: ok if I upload ktp?
<apachelogger> Riddell: well, maybe not jabber, the google talk in telepathy works though :P
<shadeslayer> Riddell: go ahead
<apachelogger> https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1MIE1hbjAABbhvXnq-Ys_JLYAbKu1pN_0nlc8wVYVXUg/formResponse
<apachelogger> what do you reckon?
<Riddell> apachelogger: lovely
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: we have a patch in kde-runtime for fixing https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=310486
<ubottu> KDE bug 310486 in general "Unable to logout/reboot after KDE upgrade." [Major,Resolved: invalid]
<shadeslayer> which goes against policy
<shadeslayer> or our to-be policy
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: does not compute
<apachelogger> what does it do?
<shadeslayer> read the bug report?
<shadeslayer> wtf, kde-workspace has a patch that I commited in 2012
<Riddell> shadeslayer: what triggered you to update libqaccessibilityclient last week?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: from what I gather the patch was transitional
<shadeslayer> Riddell: IIRC it failed on an archive rebuild
<apachelogger> also apparently no one got aaron to actually understand the problem
<shadeslayer> Riddell: and then I noticed it hadn't been updated in a while
<shadeslayer> like in over a year
<shadeslayer> so I updated it
<apachelogger> also, this is approximately the type of issue that the card for upgrade experience is supposed to address by not installing updates directly after download but at reboot/startup/someothertime
<apachelogger> it's a runtime issue where $runningversion clashes with $installedverseion in this case because $installed is loaded at runtime and doesn't find a symbol it expects to be there
<apachelogger> which whould not be an issue if $installed only changes when $running is not actually running
<apachelogger> that's a global issue, plasma theme cache also had a defect there because it simply wasn't able to detect when a new theme is installed at runtime, thus prevent cache cleanup
<shadeslayer> Riddell: any reason why kubuntu_fix_username_icon_alignment.diff wasn't upstreamed?
<shadeslayer> in kde-workspace
<shadeslayer> huh
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I think aaron doesn't like it
<shadeslayer> aha https://svn.reviewboard.kde.org/r/870/
<Riddell> but seele liked it and she's upstream so it's valid
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: JT simply didn't follow up?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: possibly, talking to d_ed
<apachelogger> the basic premise of the patch would have been preserved with aaron's comments, he just wanted the user icon to be bigger
<apachelogger> which frankly might have technical limits anyway since the icon only is 32x32 or something I think
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: Riddell d_ed says it can't go in because it's a Behavioural change
<shadeslayer> so postpone to Plasma Next
<shadeslayer> or NEXT
<apachelogger> yes
<shadeslayer> or whatever they're calling it now
<apachelogger> I could have told you that as well :P
<sgclark> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6920356/
<Riddell> morning sgclark 
<sgclark> good morning
<Riddell> sgclark: no it's not important, that's the version of debian policy the packager says the package complies to
<Riddell> sgclark: if the package comes from debian just leave it
<Riddell> if it comes from ubuntu just update it
<sgclark> comes from kde
<sgclark> not sure : /
<sgclark> Riddell: Merge with debian is in changelog so from debian?
<Riddell> sgclark: yep
<sgclark> k, leaving alone
<apachelogger> argh, whenver I go online in ktp people start spamming me
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: the comments to your touchpad post
<apachelogger> xD
<apachelogger> oh right
<Riddell> apachelogger: it's because you're so popular
<apachelogger> Riddell: yeah, it's a real drag :S
<apachelogger> Riddell, shadeslayer, ScottK, yofel: sooooooo, we could migrate most of our wiki stuff to kde's techbase if we want to
<shadeslayer> yay
<yofel> sooo... why should we?
<apachelogger> cause moinmoin is le crap
<apachelogger> plus upstream is cool
<apachelogger> and most of our present wiki is many degrees of useless
<yofel> moinmoin works for me as long as you don't need to export it
<apachelogger> yofel: been using it excessively last week, it gets in the way of progress more than it helps it
<apachelogger> ah s/techbase/community actually
<apachelogger> so perhaps we should first clean out all the plunder we have on the wiki right now
<apachelogger> and then toss a coin on whether to continue using it
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://paste.kde.org/pbqf3puhq
<shadeslayer> thoughts on upstreaming?
<Riddell> only relevant if someone uses ibus
<shadeslayer> So, tag as vendor specific patch?
<Riddell> yeah
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> that looks like a bloody workaround
<Riddell> really ibus should be fixed
<apachelogger> qtibus or whatever tries to access the dir should make the dir
<apachelogger> or not try to access it if it wasn't created or something
<apachelogger> that patch just prevents the symptom, the issue of unvalidated path access inside ibus/qt still remains
<sgclark> Riddell: gtk2 one ready
<Riddell> sgclark: awooga
<shadeslayer> Riddell: why do we have kubuntu_kde-workspace-kwin-touch-mouseevents-translation.diff
<Riddell> changelog says   * Don't apply kubuntu_kde-workspace-kwin-touch-mouseevents-translation.diff workaround for libxi clashing with libxfixes (plus kwin author not entirely happy with the patch)
<Riddell> hmm but it does get applies not
<Riddell> kde-workspace (4:4.9.98a-0ubuntu2) raring; urgency=low
<Riddell>   * Add kde-workspace-kwin-touch-mouseevents-translation.diff from upstream
<Riddell>  -- Rohan Garg <rohangarg@kubuntu.org>  Thu, 24 Jan 2013 21:03:05 +0000
<Riddell> that rohan chap to blame
<shadeslayer> Riddell: what changelog is that from 0.o
<Riddell> shadeslayer: kde-workspace
<apachelogger> afk
<shadeslayer> yeah, I don't have that on my machine
<Riddell> I'm looking at 4.11.6
<shadeslayer> aha, found it
<shadeslayer> Riddell: right, nvm
<shadeslayer> Riddell: mind looking at kde-workspace 4.11.6 in kubuntu-ppa/staging
<shadeslayer> and maybe copying over 4.12 to backports
<shadeslayer> aha
<mgraesslin> I think that patch was for plasma-active
<shadeslayer> yep
<mgraesslin> but I'm not entirely sure
<shadeslayer> it is http://ftp.funet.fi/pub/mirrors/ftp.kde.org/pub/kde/stable/active/3.0/src/patches/kde-workspace-kwin-touch-mouseevents-translation.diff
<mgraesslin> notmart added it
<mgraesslin> and it's obviously only applied downstream
<mgraesslin> I don't know whether it was a meego/mer specific thing
<mgraesslin> and I don't know whether it was required on other distros at all
<mgraesslin> (and the code in question is dead in master anyway :-P )
<shadeslayer> seeing how we have 0.4 in the archives I'm inclined to drop it
<Riddell> kill it
<shadeslayer> Riddell: done
<shadeslayer> fpt
<shadeslayer> I'm only halfway done through kde-workspace patches
<shadeslayer> and it's already 4:35
 * shadeslayer stops
<shadeslayer> kde-workspace is now partly dep 3 \o/
<shadeslayer> and we got rid of 2 patches
<Riddell> dep 3?
<shadeslayer> http://dep.debian.net/deps/dep3/
<Riddell> what was the other patch?
<shadeslayer> upstream_Use-cascaded-configs-for-other-modules-as-well.patch
<shadeslayer> was not in series
<Riddell> "From: Rohan Garg <rohangarg@kubuntu.org>
<Riddell>   that rohan chap again
<shadeslayer> yeah, I upstreamed it, but patch was never removed 
<Riddell> sgclark: gtk2-engines-oxygen uploaded!
<shadeslayer> Riddell: you forgot to remove debian/patches/kubuntu_kde-runtime-4.9.98-kde#310486.patch
<shadeslayer> in kde-runtime
<shadeslayer> oh wait
<shadeslayer> kubuntu_kde-runtime-4.9.98-kde#310486.patch can be dropped as well \o/
<shadeslayer> ( ignore my earlier comment )
<Riddell> yay
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: plz dep 3 kubuntu_drkonqi_whoopsie_integration.patch
<apachelogger> write me a card
<Riddell> cyphermox_: what's the plans for modemmanager 1.2.0?
<cyphermox_> we'll upload it to debian experimental soon
<Riddell> cyphermox_: do I need to check it with anything?
<cyphermox_> well, it's probably not much different than for MM -- making sure that plasma-nm / libmm-qt is fine with it
<cyphermox_> afaik in Debian they're not updated
<shadeslayer> yofel: http://paste.kde.org/poz2trsps < where did you get that?
<yofel> shadeslayer: that's from me o.O?
<shadeslayer> yofel: bzr blame says so
<apachelogger> that's why all patches need dep3 ^^
<yofel> let me check
<apachelogger> our weak minds :)
<shadeslayer> yofel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6920632/
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: *nod* :P
<Riddell> sgclark: going to work on gtk3-engines-oxygen ?
<sgclark> trying now, having issues with uscan
<sgclark> Riddell: ^^
<shadeslayer> yofel: possibly it was called kubuntu_25_dolphin_keys.diff earlier 
<shadeslayer> and I don't have logs for that
<yofel> no, that's different
<yofel> just checked the diff
<shadeslayer> okay
<Riddell> sgclark: maybe the watch file isn't working, just download it manually
<sgclark> ok
<sgclark> it worked but got a 404 and now it says no matching, will just do it manually
<yofel> shadeslayer: ask Riddell wrt r207, I just committed the file to bzr because it was missing
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ^^
 * apachelogger tells shadeslayer about qbzr for easy history tracking
<yofel> +  * Add kubuntu_26_folderwidget_drawing.diff from upstream, fix
<yofel> +    rendering of box on folderwidget
<yofel> you could've checked the changelog ^^
<apachelogger> ^ would have been super easy with qbzr :P
<Riddell> shadeslayer: where's this?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: kde-baseapps
<Riddell> hmm, might have been an agateau patch?
<agateau> Riddell: which one?
<agateau> I don't think I ever worked on folderwidget
<shadeslayer> agateau: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6920632/
<agateau> shadeslayer: I don't think this is from me
<shadeslayer> acj
<shadeslayer> *ack
 * shadeslayer will contact upstream author
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: how does one follow the history using qbzr?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: bzr qlog file
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yeah ... no good kubuntu_folderwidget_drawing.diff
<shadeslayer> er
<shadeslayer> http://im9.eu/picture/g15690
<apachelogger> well, it's not gonna read for you, is it :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://paste.kde.org/p7dzzar3u < do you know if that can be upstreamed
<apachelogger> I shall say no
<apachelogger> but I have no clue why
<apachelogger> oh, yes that probably can be upstreamed
<apachelogger> I think you want to talk to sandsmark
<apachelogger> seems the patchy will scan for plugins and if it found them it will autoadd them to the list of plugins,otherwise the user would have to go to the plugin dialog and trigger a scan manually before the plugins become available
<apachelogger> BUT
<shadeslayer> patch review done then
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: should be dropped
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: okay
<apachelogger> since we don't use konqueror anymore there is no point in us maintaining this patch
<apachelogger> throw it at sandsmark though
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: see #kde-devel
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: reason for removal?
<apachelogger> not useful to us
<apachelogger> should be done upstream
<sgclark> Riddell: gtk3 ready
<shadeslayer> apachelogger:  can you do a l10n review of lightdm-kde
<apachelogger> not today, about to head out
<shadeslayer> or tell me what I should check for
<apachelogger> its the many commands
<apachelogger> dh_kubuntu_l10n_generate with some bunch of envrionment variables
<apachelogger> and then you compare then you msgmerge the generated pot with for example the german translation
<apachelogger> and then you run msgfmt --statistics on the merged file and the original german translation
<apachelogger> and if the statistics are the same then localization is groovy
<apachelogger> if not, then the wrong localization was exported for example
<shadeslayer> fooey, I didn't get any of that
<shadeslayer> so I'm going to upload lightdm-kde to my ppa
<apachelogger> I know, right ^^
<shadeslayer> and you can review it tomorrow
<apachelogger> ultimtely tarme should eventually be able to do this very basic sanity check
<apachelogger> it's rather non trivial to automize tho
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: plz be creating card
<shadeslayer> ack
<Riddell> interesting, suse @ opensuse team dropping releases
<sgclark> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6920906/
<Riddell> sgclark: ah, then you have to work out if the patch is still needed (by looking at the patch and the file it's patching)
<Riddell> if it is still needed force apply it with  quilt push -f
<sgclark> ok ty
<Riddell> then edit the file to add the change (I do   emacs foo.c foo.c.rej   so I have the missing patch and the file open to compare)
<Riddell> then  quilt refresh
<sgclark> Riddell: it looks like the patch was applied upstream
<sgclark> Riddell: different line number, so remove patch?
<Riddell> sgclark: yep
<Riddell> ensure quilt has it unapplied and remove from series file
<sgclark> ok
<Riddell> sgclark: best to format this changelog like top rather than like bottom of http://paste.kde.org/panrzdfmz, else it looks like you made those changes while packaging
<sgclark> Riddell: ok will do
<Riddell> sgclark: oxygen-gtk3 uploaded!
<Riddell> should appear here shortly https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/oxygen-gtk3
<Riddell> it'll build in -proposed and if it builds everywhere it has built before it'll move to -release
<sgclark> Riddell: ok so 2 patches no longer needed, do I rename the one left to 0001? or leave as is
<Riddell> sgclark: just leave as is
<Riddell> sgclark: dpic uploaded!
<Riddell> that'll get stuck in New until an archive admin approves it
<sgclark> ok
<Riddell> sgclark: cirkuit approved!
<sgclark> nice
<Riddell> which will also get stuck in New to get checked over for licence and other sanity
<shadeslayer> Riddell: can I move files between bzr repos without losing history?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: maybe but I don't think I know of any way
<shadeslayer> Riddell: plz test out language-pack-kde-common and kde-l10-common
<shadeslayer> Riddell: build-l10n.sh now  only builds kde-l10n packs
<shadeslayer> meta language packs are built separately via build-langpack.sh in language-pack-kde-common
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: around?
<allee> Riddell: FWIW: noticed that you wrote lib{n,m}-qt 1.0 are blocked waiting for  modemmanager 0.8, but 1.0 is already in trusty
<allee> Should I add a note to the 'bug reports'
<Riddell> allee: where's htat?
<allee> Riddel: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libmm-qt/+bug/1257315
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1257315 in libmm-qt (Ubuntu) "Please update libmm-qt to 1.0.0" [Undecided,New]
<allee> and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libnm-qt/+bug/1257316
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1257316 in libnm-qt (Ubuntu) "Please update libnm-qt to 0.9.8.0" [Undecided,New]
<Riddell> allee: hmm, yes, please do
<allee> k
<Riddell> shadeslayer: seems sensible, have you updated the ninjas wiki page?
<sgclark> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6921167/
<shadeslayer> Riddell: wiki broken
<Riddell> sgclark: yep, reversion to 0.6.0~rc3
<Riddell> ~ is a special characted in debian package versions which means "less than this version"
<Riddell> and symbols-file-contains-current-version-with-debian-revision just says you have to update the .symbols file
<sgclark> Riddell: but debuild complains no orig but is is there
<Riddell> is it C or C++?
<sgclark> C
<Riddell> so you can just use patch on the buildlog to update the symbols file
<Riddell> if debuild complains no orig then thehre's something wrong in the name of the .orig
<Riddell> the .orig should also have the ~rc version no
<sgclark> is there a tutorial on the sysmbols thing anywhere?
<sgclark> libssh-0.6.0~rc3.orig.tar.gz is the name
<sgclark> nm underscore is the issue
<Riddell> symbols is spooky magic
<Riddell> you need to be a compiler programmer to understand it
<Riddell> https://wiki.debian.org/UsingSymbolsFiles  may help
<sgclark> ty
<allee> sgclark: FWIW: just saw that libssh 0.6.1 was released two days ago
 * Riddell wanders home
<allee> sgclark: ... and thumbs up for you great packaging marathon!!!
<sgclark> I used uscan and this is what it pulled down, am I doing it wrong? and thanks :)
<sgclark> still alot to learn, but making progress 
<allee> sgclark: latest libssh is tar.xz (before it was tar.gz). So uscan config needs to be adapted (maybe look for both? Dunno if that's possible)
<sgclark> allee: ok will take a look
<sgclark> allee: finished this one though, worth putting up?
<allee> sgclark: I assume/guess when ~rc3 is packaged. Almost no change is necessary for 0.61.   So if there no freeze pending I woudl first give 0.6.1 a try
<allee> sgclark: but you're more th expert than I am
<sgclark> allee: I am no expert! brand new to this :)
<sgclark> I suspect I can apply my work to 6.1 I hope
<shadeslayer> Riddell: anything that we can add to https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-foreign-language
<shadeslayer> Riddell: for https://trello.com/c/im8bbEc4
<sgclark> Anyone come across something like this before? libssh-4: symbols-declares-dependency-on-other-package libssh #MINVER#
<sgclark> Riddell: libssl ready see README.
<shadeslayer> Riddell: any news on https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/intltool/add-qtdesigner-support/+merge/145112
<tester56> stupid question, how do I get a alternate cd of trusty
<shadeslayer> you can't at the moment afaik
<BluesKaj> tester56, there aren't any
<tester56> is there a special reason for that 
<shadeslayer> !alternate
<ubottu> The alternate CD has been discontinued for the main Ubuntu distro, please use and report any bugs in the !LiveCD
<shadeslayer> that's why ^ :)
<tester56> so everything possible in alternate is now possible in the normal installer
<tester56> sry, i do not have access to the questionmark atm
<BluesKaj> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<BluesKaj> dunno if trusty has one tho
<tester56> BluesKaj, I want to set up full disk encryption with btrfs ...
<tester56> I have the option to do fulldisk encryption, but I guess it would use ext4
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: what's up with https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/muon/+bug/1241604
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1241604 in muon (Ubuntu) "File contains conflict markers" [Low,In progress]
<BluesKaj> tester56, not my area of knowledge
<shadeslayer> tester56: I think so, yes
<tester56> shadeslayer, so basically I have no chance to setup encrypted btrfs with graphical installer
<shadeslayer> tester56: afaik
<shadeslayer> xnox: ^^
<tester56> lubuntu still has a alternate cd http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/daily/current/
<tester56> BluesKaj, it is not about the packages, but about the additional things you were able to do with the alternate cd
<BluesKaj> tester56, yes, unfortunately discontinued...I used the alternate to install kubuntu sucessfully when the full version live cd would fail to.
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: are you on?
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: yes
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: with test.kubuntu.org do I reset my pass if I forgot or do you have it around somewhere?
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: I can reset it for you
<ahoneybun> ok cool
<ovidiu-florin> since we don't have a mail server connected to it, you can't reset the password yourself
<ahoneybun> oh
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: do you want me to reset your password?
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: yea the username is my name or what?
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: last check, are you sure you want me to change your password?
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: why all the checking?
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: you can never be to sure :D
<ahoneybun> well I don't remember it as it was random numbers and letters
<ovidiu-florin> once logged in you can change it
<ahoneybun> I'm in 
<ovidiu-florin> great
<ahoneybun> thanks
<ovidiu-florin> you're wellcome
<ahoneybun> do we still think this theme will work for us?
<ovidiu-florin> I like it
<ahoneybun> nice
<ahoneybun> still want to fix that logo
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: I think the whole bottom bar with the about us and contact us is not needed
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: I agree, we should fill that up with something else
<ovidiu-florin> how about a small feed of recent articles?
<ovidiu-florin> or recent news
<ahoneybun> yea that would be useful
<ahoneybun> check it out now
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: you moved the meta?
<ahoneybun> yea
<ovidiu-florin> I yould have placed the meta in the footer and the archives in the sidebar
<ovidiu-florin> the archives is more important for the visitors
<ovidiu-florin> thatn the meta
<ovidiu-florin> I think...
<ahoneybun> switched
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: do you agree?
<ahoneybun> yea that is important
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: check out the romanian version
<ovidiu-florin> I've customised the menus
<ovidiu-florin> :D
<ovidiu-florin> the navigation
<ahoneybun> oh?
<ovidiu-florin> the main navigation menu must be a specific one for each language aparently
<ahoneybun> oh
<ovidiu-florin> it can point to the translations of the same pages
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: bug 1082484 should have been moved upstream FWIW
<ubottu> bug 1082484 in muon (Ubuntu) "muon-updater never works, always need to kill qaptworker" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1082484
<ovidiu-florin> but as long as those don't exist, it will default to the english menu
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: nice work on the runtime stuff ^^
<ahoneybun> oh
<apachelogger> yofel: oh right, wiki.kubuntu.org can't be used right now as login fails ;)
<apachelogger> Riddell: did you actually file a ticket about that?
<yofel> wasn't it not that it's failing but that you need like 3 dozen login attempts until it works?
<yofel> but it's always done that...
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: if a user is in a non english language session, and they try to open an article that wasn't translated, they will be directed to the english version of the article, and the session be changed to an english session.
<ahoneybun> oh
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: the problem is when they see the news feed, for example. If an article wasn't translated, they won't see it in the news feed.
<jarkko> i have modem manager and network manager on system processes, are they both needed?
<ahoneybun> thats not good
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: I agree
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: I've sent a message to the developer with an ideea to resolve this faster
<ovidiu-florin> but haven't received a responce yet
<ahoneybun> o
<ahoneybun> nice
<ovidiu-florin> I'll probably make a patch for it
<ovidiu-florin> and make a new default:
<apachelogger> yofel: nope, it ends in python exception now
<apachelogger> only way to login right now is wiki.ubuntu
<yofel> ok, that is new
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: when an article is created (in any language) to automagically duplicate that article in all enabled languages and prepend a text that would say something like: "This article hasn't been translated yet."
<yofel> apachelogger: I might not be as opposed to your suggestion anymore ^^
<apachelogger> hehe
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: "Please contact the $LANG maintainer for a translation or provide one to help us get it up faster"
<ahoneybun> oh
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: I'll probably have some time for this next week, can you please remind me of this?
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: tbh I kinda understand the problem but I can remind you
<ovidiu-florin> tbh? 
<ahoneybun> to be honest
<ovidiu-florin> to be honest
<ovidiu-florin> ok, thank you
<ahoneybun> I think I will just keep a log of this chat then
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: I would like for the patch to be in the oficial software, at least as an option. So I'll have to talk with the polylang maintainer
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: if you wish. Just ping me, and I'll remember.
<ovidiu-florin> my schedule is crazy this period.
 * ahoneybun has made a log of this chat
<ovidiu-florin> Exams, disertation, wedding, work...
<ovidiu-florin> crazy I tell you
<ahoneybun> yea sounds that way
<ovidiu-florin> it's 23:20 right now and I'm still at work
<mikhas> you're doing it wrong
<ovidiu-florin> + my sleep pattern is a mess, This needs imediate attention.
<mikhas> log off the internets
 * genii makes more coffee instead
 * ovidiu-florin doesn't drink coffe
<mikhas> well take cocaine then
<ovidiu-florin> Coca Cola Cherry
<genii> Heh
<ovidiu-florin> any devs in here?
<ovidiu-florin> Any ideea why would someone use void as argument in a c++ class constructor?
<ovidiu-florin> MyClass(void) {}
 * ahoneybun does not understand the darn header in wordpress
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: change your password, if you haven't already. :d
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: which one?
<ahoneybun> the kubuntu logo
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: let me take a look
<ahoneybun> ok
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: what do you want to achieve?
<ahoneybun> have it look right
<ahoneybun> even with the nav
<ahoneybun> like the sample one http://antthemes.com/?page_id=1963
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: runtime stuff?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/muon/+bugs?field.searchtext=&orderby=-importance&field.status%3Alist=CONFIRMED&assignee_option=any&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.bug_commenter=&field.subscriber=&field.tag=kubuntu&field.tags_combinator=ANY&field.status_upstream-empty-marker=1&field.upstream_target=&field.has_cve.used=&field.omit_dupes.used=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.affects_me.used=&field.has_patch.
<shadeslayer> used=&field.has_branches.used=&field.has_branches=on&field.has_no_branches.used=&field.has_no_branches=on&field.has_blueprints.used=&field.has_blueprints=on&field.has_no_blueprints.used=&field.has_no_blueprints=on&search=Search < at the very least these bugs are present in Kubuntu 14.04
<shadeslayer> in muon
<shadeslayer> whee
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: you want to put it on the side of the nav bar?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: all upstream
<apachelogger> aaaaaaaaaallllll upstream
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yeah, aleix is on a holiday :)
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: yes like in the demo
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: no, I mean they all need to go upstream
<apachelogger> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/Bugs/Responses#Upstream_Bugs_Importance
<shadeslayer> yeah got it
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/muon/+bug/1155916 this one might be kubuntu-ppa
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1155916 in muon (Ubuntu) "Muon notifier from kubuntu backports not working with kde 4.10" [Undecided,New]
<apachelogger> report is utterly useless
<shadeslayer> you mean like the other bazillion bug reports on Launchpad?
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> those reports are the most puzzling though
<apachelogger> the user went to the trouble to look up the bug tracker, only to then use the wrong one
<apachelogger> had the user simply used the builtin report feature it would have ended up on bugs.kde.org...
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun got it. I'll take a look tomorrow.
<ahoneybun> ok cool
<ahoneybun> apachelogger: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-docs/+bug/1267028 I believe I should mark this as "fix committed" now don't you think?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1267028 in kubuntu-docs (Ubuntu) ">= 13.10 contains no translations" [High,In progress]
<ScottK> apachelogger: I still have a problem with the Muon updater where if I deselect some packages in order to not upgrade everything it gets grumpy and declines to proceed without adding them back.  Have you seen similar?
<apachelogger> ScottK: nothing reported anyway, but I am on to a bigger dep resolution bug inside updater, it might be related
<apachelogger> actually I'll try to add some strategic kdebug's for muon 2.2 (trusty)
<apachelogger> should make a lot of those issues easier to debug
<apachelogger> on second thought
<apachelogger> ScottK: I could give you a patch with massive debug if you tell me what grumpy looks like exactly ^^
<apachelogger> ahoneybun: actually it is sort of fix released since there are translations, alas not very complete ones
<apachelogger> fun
<apachelogger> with LANGUAGES=en:pt:fr:en quassel speaks pt 
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: did you poke sandsmark about the konqueror patch
<shadeslayer> yeah, see #kde-devel
<apachelogger> fun story: if you want to create a category in moinmoin you actually need to create a category page and add a macro or it won't list stuff
<apachelogger> mail about wiki stuff soon to arrive on list
 * apachelogger suffers from itchy beard today
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: " brian dum list of cons:"
<shadeslayer> whos brian
<apachelogger> sec
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: are you growing a beard too >.>
<apachelogger> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zjz16xjeBAA
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: just to annoy someone fortunately enough
<apachelogger> might have to get rid of it though, I look like brian
<shadeslayer> heh
<apachelogger> fun story: our wiki will stop responding randomly when saving page edits sometimes
<apachelogger> also  Reason: Error reading from remote server
<apachelogger> you know
<apachelogger> we should do a developer Q&A
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: lightdm tarball is bogus
<apachelogger> here's commands btw
<apachelogger> mv po po.orig
<apachelogger> KUBUNTU_L10N_NO_DESKTOP=1 KUBUNTU_L10N_FORCE_RUN=1 dh_kubuntu_l10n_generate
<apachelogger> for pot in *.pot ; do po=${f:0:-1}; msgmerge ../po.orig/de/$po $pot > $po; msgfmt --statistics $po; msgfmt --statistics ../po.orig/de/$po; echo "-----"; done
<apachelogger> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6922964/
<apachelogger> should all be equal
#kubuntu-devel 2014-02-13
<apachelogger> unless
<apachelogger> ah script line bogus
<apachelogger> for pot in *.pot ; do po=${pot:0:-1}; msgmerge ../po.orig/de/$po $pot > $po; echo $po; msgfmt --statistics $po; msgfmt --statistics ../po.orig/de/$po; echo "-----"; done
<apachelogger> that's the correct one
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: translation good to go
<ahoneybun> does anyone have alpha 2 installed with the new kubuntu-docs package working?
<ahoneybun> hey valorie
<apachelogger> ahoneybun: possibly, what do you need?
<ahoneybun> I installed the new package and it does not show up in khelpcenter
<apachelogger> oh something is bugged
<ahoneybun> /usr/share/doc/kubuntu-docs has nothing in it. 
<ahoneybun> but a copyright file and a changelog.gz
<valorie> hello
<apachelogger> something is fishy in the build
<ahoneybun> oh?
<apachelogger> my that is lovely
<apachelogger> some piece of shit automated compression is gzipping the flipping docbooks which makes them unlocatable for khelpcenter
<apachelogger> ffs
<apachelogger> and of course actually mentioning that one is throwing stones at the installed files is too much to ask, so the logs are as always utterly useless
<apachelogger> ahoneybun: possible fix uploading right now
<ahoneybun> awesomeness
<valorie> lovely that you two are fixing that
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> apachelogger: I did your muon discover survey
<ahoneybun> valorie: apachelogger is the developer not I
<ahoneybun> survey?
<valorie> you tested and gave feedback
<valorie> https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1MIE1hbjAABbhvXnq-Ys_JLYAbKu1pN_0nlc8wVYVXUg/formResponse
<valorie> is the survey
<apachelogger> valorie: ah, you were that, it prompted me to add an email field :P
<apachelogger> might also be handly to have comment options
<valorie> heh
<valorie> well, I was an early whiner about it
<valorie> so I felt I owed some feedback
<valorie> I found no place to add a review though
<apachelogger> there should be a button on the apps mainpage
<valorie> hmmm, I didn't discover it
<apachelogger> http://i.imgur.com/9vfaTlH.png
<valorie> ha!
<valorie> my fault; when I was on that page, i didn't look for it
<apachelogger> valorie: file a wishlist bug I guess, although aleix wanted to change the apps pages considerably
<apachelogger> might be more discoverable then
<valorie> and when I looked for it, I wasn't on that page
<valorie> I was looking at the other reviews
<valorie> oops, dinner time
<valorie> ttyl
<apachelogger> valorie: I added a description to the test
<apachelogger> alas, the review dialog is outright atrocious as I discovered when writing the test cases
<apachelogger> so personally I wouldn't put my money on that feature right now ^^
<apachelogger> valorie: I also added comments fields to all tests so one can note things that seem odd etc.
<apachelogger> valorie: did this type of testing seem accessible though?
<valorie> yes, very accessible
<valorie> as long as a devel can look at the results easily
<valorie> very easy for the tester though
<valorie> off to see my daddy
<valorie> geez, another split?
<valorie> sheesh
<Tm_T> it's not that often (:
<valorie> as long as it's not another attack
<ScottK> apachelogger: I can run a patched one for testing, but it'll be on saucy.
<yofel> wtf, I was wondering why my system is swapping and update-apt-xapian-index is using 1.5G of memory O_O
<Riddell> must be lots of packages!
<yofel> well yeah, my sources.list is huge - but that's just excessive for a "background" process
<apachelogger> yofel: it is python python python, it is ewww, it is python python python, it is booo, it is python python python, it is kaput.
<yofel> well, thanks to it being python I fixed this for now by putting 'sys.exit(0)' at the top
<apachelogger> ScottK: that shouldn't be a problem, but what does 'gets grumpy' look like in terms of UI etc.
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Riddell> oh dear, libmm-qt is not in the slightest bit binary compatible
<Blizzz> is this new that you cannot paste into qt-pinentry?
<apachelogger> gettext is really very shitty I have to say
<apachelogger> http://www.gnu.org/software/gettext/manual/html_node/The-LANGUAGE-variable.html#The-LANGUAGE-variable
<apachelogger> if you set en:pt it will simply not give a rats behind and use pt
<Riddell> blaze: hmm dunno but I can't paste either
<Riddell> nothing has changed there recently
<apachelogger> Blizzz even ^^
<Riddell> him too
<Blizzz> Riddell: mh, right. I typed my passphrase manually before, but now I got a different key and don't know it by heart. So, probably it attracted my attention just because of this. However,  it makes password manager quite useless. Where would bugs be filed for qt-pinentry?
<Riddell> in gnupg I think http://www.gnupg.org/aegypten/
<Blizzz> Riddell: ty
<shadeslayer> morning
<Riddell> Blizzz: I can see in the code it has QSecureLineEdit::paste()
<xnox> shadeslayer: encrypted btrfs -> use alternate/d-i installer e.g. using mini.iso or server.iso
<xnox> shadeslayer: one can do it, by preseeding default filesystem to btrfs.
<xnox> shadeslayer: i'd like to add gui options to pick btrfs/xfs into the installer.
<Blizzz> Riddell: what does it mean?
<Riddell> Blizzz: it seems to want to accept the paste but only if it thinks it's valid, you could try recompiling with that method removed and see if that fixes the issue
<shadeslayer> ack
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-foreign-language is fine wrt localization test cases?
<Blizzz> Riddell: do you know what the criteria for considering it being valid are?
<Riddell> Blizzz: no idea I'm afraid
<Blizzz> theres an old bug in launchpad for this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pinentry/+bug/326132
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 326132 in pinentry (Ubuntu) "[wishlist] Pinentry does not allow to paste into it, why?!" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I think that needs two test cases
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I'm listening
<apachelogger> install in $locale -> test && install in en -> change via systemsettings -> test
<apachelogger> alas, I'll settle for former TBH
<Blizzz> i found an issue on gnupg, the claim compiling with --enable-pinentry-qt4-clipboard should solve it
<apachelogger> the systemsettings step is really just adding application QA into the mix
<shadeslayer> ^^
<apachelogger> shouldn't be a ISO test case
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: can't look at it in detail though right now
<apachelogger> knee deep in gettext snafu
<shadeslayer> I think the latter can be covered easily by adding a "Install $lang via systemsettings"
<shadeslayer> hehe
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I just wanted to make sure that is indeed what the card wanted
<Blizzz> Riddell: can i see the default compile options as they are used for 13.10 somewhere?
<Riddell> DEB_CONFIGURE_EXTRA_FLAGS = --disable-rpath --without-libcap \ --enable-pinentry-curses --disable-pinentry-qt --enable-pinentry-qt4 --disable-pinentry-gtk --enable-pinentry-gtk2
<Riddell> Blizzz: from the package debian/rules file ↑
<Riddell> Blizzz: where do you see about --enable-pinentry-qt4-clipboard ?
<Blizzz> Riddell: good to know, thanks! and sorry for all the stupid questions ;)
<Riddell> grep doesn't come back with anything for that
<Blizzz> Riddell: https://bugs.g10code.com/gnupg/issue1374 
<Blizzz> the most recent (= top) comment
<Blizzz> ah
<Blizzz> requires 0.8.4
<Riddell> there's a 0.8.4?
<Blizzz> Riddell: seems like it is not released, yet
<Riddell> right
<Blizzz> latest pinentry release according to the git short log was 0.8.3
<Riddell> you could find the patch if you're keen on it
<Blizzz> the commit is http://git.gnupg.org/cgi-bin/gitweb.cgi?p=pinentry.git;a=commit;h=0b3a8568e14b994a8d1f4c1cb42aed4959dfc811 
<jussi> Riddell: it came! :)
<Riddell> yay!
<Riddell> what did?
<Riddell> oh tablet?
<Riddell> Blizzz: I guess we'd need to pass that by an ubuntu security person first
<Riddell> Blizzz: pinged them
 * Riddell updates libnm-qt and libmm-qt
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: re https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-settings/+bug/1268931 : what if the user explicitly put in kopete, in say 13.10
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1268931 in kubuntu-settings (Ubuntu) "need kconf_update for kickoffrc" [Medium,Triaged]
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: because they want OTR
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: won't the update script then cause annoyance
<Blizzz> Riddell: seems also http://git.gnupg.org/cgi-bin/gitweb.cgi?p=pinentry.git;a=commit;h=54b9b92c13a496a33868501dec893bc8d82b1a8d is required but this cannot applied to  0.8.1 without dragging other commits into qt4/Makefile.am
<Peace-> guys
<Peace-> i can't connect to ftp here http://wstaw.org/m/2014/02/13/plasma-desktopCE2295.png
<Peace-> why :D
<Blizzz> without this, configure  claims to not knowing --enable-pinentry-qt4-clipboard although all patches are applied and i rechecked that the part really is inside configure.ac
<jussi> Riddell: yep, tablet :)
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: SRU a noop migration script to 13.10 then
<apachelogger> personally I would not care TBH
<apachelogger> Riddell: ping
<shadeslayer> mm
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I need some bash help
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: why would this not work http://paste.kde.org/p9muwjlx1
<apachelogger> Riddell: eglibc is utterly broken and misehaves with LANGUAGE=en:foo, it will always pick foo, apparently ubuntu's language selector forces all englishes to be last to avoid this problem
<apachelogger> the ubuntu approach is somewhat non trivial for us because of how those two list widgets work
<apachelogger> and personally I would simply redirect each and every bug in that department to eglibc
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: because of unicorns
<apachelogger> also that condition looks fishy to begin with
<apachelogger> why would it care about the branch variable name
<Riddell> apachelogger: why is it non-trivial to mv en to the end of the list?
<apachelogger> Riddell: visually
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: because debian/config defines BRANCH as the kde-l10n branch and the LANG_PACK_BRANCH as the language-pack one
<apachelogger> Riddell: you basically need to lock en_US and en_GB at the end of the listwidget
<apachelogger> which basically means that the user can move them around and you reset them again and say "scru u"
<shadeslayer> if you run the meta lang pack script , it will compare rev's between 2 different branches
<apachelogger> Riddell: if you try the ubuntu version you'll see why that approach is shit
<apachelogger> if you try to drag en_AU in front of say french it will simply do nothing...
<Riddell> apachelogger: why does it need to be end-user visible? can't it just be worked around behind the scenes?
<apachelogger> Riddell: how?
<apachelogger> if the user configures en:fr and then his terminal apps speak french he'll be somewhat unhappy
<Riddell> if (startswith("en")) {move to end of list}
<Riddell> ah your point being that the end result is always end user visible
<apachelogger> Riddell: bug 1247802
<Riddell> well that sucks
<ubottu> bug 1247802 in kde-runtime (Ubuntu) "language KCM sets incorrect LANGUAGE" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1247802
<apachelogger> Riddell: well, as I said IMO the approach should be to spam eglibc with bug reports
<apachelogger> Riddell: also FWIW it appears that this behavior is not even intentional
<apachelogger> if you insert a conditional breakpoint in getenv it will suddenly start to use english
<Riddell> that seems quite broken
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> it's a marginal use case at best
<apachelogger> there is no real use case for haven en:foo:... as en will cover everything
<apachelogger> *having
<apachelogger> so really this probably only ever happens when a user is too lazy to move the old languages around and simply moves en to the top
<apachelogger> which in itself is a weird thing to do for a normal person IMO
<apachelogger> Riddell: perhaps we'll want to have a release note though?
<kubotu> ::runtime-bugs:: [999054] DrKonqi should suggest to add dbgsym packages @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/999054 (by Dennis Schridde)
<Riddell> apachelogger: yep
<Riddell> shadeslayer: new comment on https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/intltool/add-qtdesigner-support/+merge/145112
<shadeslayer> cool
<shadeslayer> cdbs question : if I override a target in my make file, and that target also exists in a make file that I've included, how do I call the target from the included make file?
<apachelogger> how is that a cdbs question :O
<shadeslayer> because said target exists in a cdbs make file
<apachelogger> you cannot call an overriden target in general you can however call a fake dependency if they exist
<apachelogger> like for example
<apachelogger> superclean:
<apachelogger> clean: superclean
<apachelogger> then you override clean with
<apachelogger> clean: superclean
<apachelogger> (the overridden target in this case is assumed to not have any actual logic and all the actual logic is in superclean)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: cdbs usually has such super targets
<apachelogger> I think they usually are prefixed with ::
<apachelogger> not sure though
<apachelogger> simply read the files? :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: trying to solve https://trello.com/c/DtAwHbWR
<shadeslayer> I replaced all instances of 14.04 with RELEASE
<shadeslayer> and want to resubstitute during build .. hmm
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: IIRC xnox had an opinion on that
<shadeslayer> xnox: ^^
<apachelogger> actually
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: that makes no sense
<apachelogger> the substitution needed to happen in ubiquity
<shadeslayer> oh hm
<apachelogger> you have no access to the translated strings outside of that I think
<shadeslayer> doesn't the slideshow have it's own pot?
<shadeslayer> different from that of the installer
<apachelogger> maybe
<apachelogger> that has nothing to do with who loads the catalog though
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: well at the very least the kde loads a webview to show the slideshow
<shadeslayer> would it make sense to add code there that replaces _RELEASE_ with whatever the release version is?
<apachelogger> <- not working on ubiquity, so he does not know
<Riddell> I'm updating packages and gosh debian seems to be behind on everything
<Riddell> hi vorian, ahoneybun 
<ahoneybun> hey Riddell
<Riddell> shadeslayer: can you remember what the magic command is to get bluetooth working on my laptop?
<Riddell> hcitool dev  reports nothing
<Riddell> 12:48 < mdeslaur> jdstrand, Riddell: I wouldn't object at all...the user is choosing to paste a password
<Riddell> Blizzz: I guess that means we can go ahead, but is the patch more complex than the single commit?
<Riddell> ↑
<Blizzz> Riddell: these are two commits, but the second cannot be applied without tracking changes in Makefile.am. I guess it is doable. What i do not understand was why configure is not recognizing the option.
<apachelogger> why don't you simply wait for new upstream release?
<Riddell> who knows when that will be
<Riddell> we want to paste now!
<apachelogger> you weren't able to paste for the past 6 years
<jussi> apachelogger: but impatience!!!
<apachelogger> but efficient use of time :P
<Blizzz> apachelogger: I agree that memorizing a handful strings like xaiRe6shoY9fo^oDi0Ais>u3g is helpful for training your memory
<apachelogger> I do not question that it's handy, my point is that it affects like 10 people in the whole wide world and the patch seems to be complicated to get going :P
<Blizzz> of it's just two or three it's really not so much a problem
<apachelogger> resovle a bug that affects 100 people vs. resolve a bug that affects 10 people
<apachelogger> hell yes, it's not so much a problem :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: https://trello.com/c/bmg4cNW9 did you find out how to push screenshottery?
<Blizzz> well, everybody complains how complex and unusable cryptography is OTOH. Tho no doubt you're right, apachelogger,.
<jussi> apachelogger: our activities thing is going to need more time, sadly. Plasma people said to me basically, "go away, we are too busy right now with plasma next" 
<apachelogger> lol
 * apachelogger reasd what they actually said
<apachelogger> I see nothing, at least as funny
<jussi> apachelogger: comment was made by marting in #plasma-devel: [15:24:17] <mgrae sslin> jussi: I think the timing is probably just bad as we are all so busy in getting Plasma Next running
<jussi> Martin even...
<apachelogger> Blizzz: fwiw, somehow security developers always get weird ideas that stand in the way of usability
<Blizzz> apachelogger: imho you need to make compromises anyway if you want security, nevertheless making it as easy and comfortable as  possible is crucial in the long run.
<apachelogger> I completely agree
<xnox> shadeslayer: huh? we have support for "RELEASE" to substitute to cd-flavour build from .disk at cdimage build time.
<xnox> shadeslayer: dito within interface.
<xnox> shadeslayer: it's just a special care needs to be taken.
<xnox> shadeslayer: where is RELEASE not substituted?
<xnox> shadeslayer: we can't have it substituted in the .deb package, as it needs to be dynamic at cdimage .iso time.
<xnox> sure we only have one flavour using qt-frontend at the moment, but you wouldn't want to prevent new flavours to start using it with their own name (or e.g. respin the iso with a different name e.g. Kubuntu Active)
<shadeslayer> xnox: this is for the slideshow
<shadeslayer> where the values are hard coded
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: nope, need to contact maintainer
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: because it uses saucy lists and the web form needs to be updated to use trusty
<xnox> shadeslayer: ideally slideshow would also somehow do runtime substituion...
<xnox> shadeslayer: it's reading files off disk doesn't it?
<shadeslayer> xnox: I do have an idea of how to do it
<shadeslayer> atleast for the KDE ui
<shadeslayer> we have markers like _RELEASE_ in the html files
<shadeslayer> then read the file in the installer, replace _RELEASE_ with number, set that as the HTML for QWebView
<shadeslayer> http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-4.8/qwebview.html#setHtml < allows setting html directly
<xnox> shadeslayer: interesting. 
<xnox> shadeslayer: let me see if whichever webview binding gtk is using to see if that can also do it.
<xnox> shadeslayer: cause we'd want to replace distro name and version number.
<shadeslayer> cool
<shadeslayer> xnox: yep
<shadeslayer> well
<shadeslayer> name is hard coded
<xnox> ideally we want to replace both name and version number.
<shadeslayer> not sure why I said that ...
<shadeslayer> *nod*
<xnox> as names are trademarks and shouldn't be translated.
<xnox> It's Kubuntu not Кубунту
<shadeslayer> *nod*
 * shadeslayer moves to other cards while waiting for xnox
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: poke
<apachelogger> ouch
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: which card do you want me to do?
<shadeslayer> cuz FF in one week
<shadeslayer> I somehow managed to miss that >.>
<apachelogger> yes, let's freeze that future
<apachelogger> actually
<apachelogger> lets take the opportunity to postpone things that won't be in the scope
 * shadeslayer is sad, no one comments on his bugs
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: *nod*
<apachelogger> Riddell: https://trello.com/c/0uTGSJbM won't happen this cycle I guess?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: d_ed says he wants a new KTP in before FF
<apachelogger> well, I want some ice cream
 * shadeslayer hands apachelogger a cone and a ice cream machine
<Riddell> apachelogger: unlikely
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: FWIW I don't think that the upgrade option should be implemented
<apachelogger> feature wise we are in a pretty good state I'd say
<shadeslayer> it's hacky at best
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: firefox apt has been handed off?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yes
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: not a feature, but a bug
<shadeslayer> talk to seb128
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: https://trello.com/c/w5Ji8mIw
<d_ed> shadeslayer: apachelogger: we're about to make a beta, I want 0.8 in the final release of LTS
<d_ed> is that possible?
<apachelogger> d_ed: many things are possible, some things are just not as likely as others
<shadeslayer> sure, but I'm conflicted on whether to include the 0.8 beta on the 14.04 beta
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: card needs more details
<apachelogger> details!
<apachelogger> d_ed, shadeslayer: upload beta to 14.04 and please tell me that ktp 0.8 is feature frozen :P
<Riddell> shadeslayer: do it!
<d_ed> aye, we will be
<shadeslayer> ^^
<d_ed> I don't expect many changes between 0.8 beta and 0.8 release
<shadeslayer> Riddell: do what ? :D
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: details have been spewed
<Riddell> shadeslayer: ktp 0.8 beta
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: upload
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ah ok
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: upload what ? :S
<apachelogger> if 0.8 is feature frozen anwyay and supposed to reach final before 14.04 there is no reason why one shouldn't do ktps' beta testing as part of our beta testing
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: ktp
<shadeslayer> d_ed: plz provide tarballs
<d_ed> is by Monday ok?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: cool, will have a look at it post discussion 
<shadeslayer> d_ed: fine by me ;]
<d_ed> cheers guys
<apachelogger> I hate it when I write cards that are really epics
 * apachelogger cries in the corner
<Riddell> and yay I got gtalk working in ktp again!
<apachelogger> such awesome.
<d_ed> Riddell: hmm, what was broken?
<Riddell> d_ed: I don't know, I just removed it and added again and it started working
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: https://trello.com/c/0tn1vYPN
<apachelogger> OO
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I've been using the settings for a couple of weeks
<shadeslayer> and the fonts do look a tiny bit sharper
<apachelogger> the question I guess is
<apachelogger> why does the global fontconfig/freetype config not have this set
<apachelogger> i.e. if we were to supply different settings via kubuntu-settings we'd start diverging from ubuntu platform settings
<apachelogger> and that sounds like a pretty bad idea
<apachelogger> in particular since neither of us knows anything much about fontconfig/freetype
<shadeslayer> well, does ubuntu ship such a config?
<shadeslayer> maybe they do and we don't know about it?
<apachelogger> ask them
<apachelogger> but it would be a platform setting
<apachelogger> there is no point in supplying the font settings for one desktop I reckon
<apachelogger> well, except for the case that some times someone is breakint font rendering in Qt so it all ends up being rubbish ^^
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: anything else?
<apachelogger> no, I don't know anything about font rendering :P
<shadeslayer> neither do I :P
<shadeslayer> but I was talking about any other cards that need discussing
<shadeslayer> for Feature Freeze
<sgclark> Riddell: not sure what going on with thse symbols, uploaded rebuilt libssh, no errors here.
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: re https://trello.com/c/Mw5FBYpI http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-installer/ubiquity/trunk/revision/6110
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: there's no other feature cards apparently
<apachelogger> or they are in doing
<apachelogger> and hopefully will be done in time
<apachelogger> well the qt path thing in startkde might be something
<apachelogger> otherwise everything is in doing
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: bug fix IMHO
<apachelogger> so I guess the idea is to push that along as much as possible so everything lands before feature freeze
<xnox> shadeslayer: i think the right approach is to inject javascript into webview which does "var distro='Buntu'; var distro_version='16.04'"
<xnox> shadeslayer: and then slideshows should use script write that variable.
<apachelogger> then we get the other changes cards done that might not have been features but aren't bugfixes either
<apachelogger> and after that it's bug fixeroo all the way to final
<shadeslayer> *nod*
<shadeslayer> xnox: should be doable
<shadeslayer> I think ...
<shadeslayer> at the very least I see http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-4.8/qwebframe.html#evaluateJavaScript
<shadeslayer> xnox: though I have no clue how the js side of things will work ;)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: could you fixup the bzr rev check in debian/common in kde-l10n-common?
<shadeslayer> because the two ways I know don't work
<Riddell> sgclark: libssh is all good, it's in
<sgclark> Riddell: ok thank you
<apachelogger> aaaaah, time
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: please write a card
 * apachelogger needs to leave in 8 minutes
<xnox> shadeslayer: looks like not possible with current webkit/python api. we need a new one =/
<shadeslayer> :(
<shadeslayer> xnox: can the gtk web view allow setting HTML?
<shadeslayer> if so, we can do the first solution till the next release
<xnox> shadeslayer: yes, and no, setting html will not work here we need to load it.
<xnox> shadeslayer: also why is it a problem? a 14.04 slideshow was already uploaded...
<shadeslayer> xnox: https://trello.com/c/DtAwHbWR
<shadeslayer> extra effort for translators apparently
<shadeslayer> and if it's not translated, it looks like shit apparently
<xnox> shadeslayer: the upload i did for s/13.10/14.04/ copied translation strings.
<xnox> shadeslayer: and you are going to change translation string to omit 14.04, which will also retriger translation...
<xnox> (thus 14.04 should not have less translations than 13.10 did for that versioned string)
<shadeslayer> hmm, I see
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ^^
<shadeslayer> postpone to 14.10?
<sgclark> apachelogger: is packaging librocket something I can do?
<shadeslayer> sgclark: so many KF alpha packages to poke at :)
<sgclark> shadeslayer: what do you mean? need packaging?
<shadeslayer> sgclark: some of them need packaging, others need rebuilding/fixing
<sgclark> shadeslayer, oh ok, did not know
<sgclark> shadeslayer: is there a list somewhere?
<shadeslayer> sgclark: I posted a link somewhere in te backlog
<shadeslayer> but can't find it anymore :(
<shadeslayer> sgclark: maybe Riddell still has the link
<Riddell> maybe I do
<Riddell> http://paste.kde.org/psafkbfir
<shadeslayer> there we go ^^
<Riddell> but mostly click retry on all of these https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/experimental/+packages
<shadeslayer> sgclark: something that is sorely needed is adding versioning to build depends
<Riddell> it's all in bzr now so stuff like that can just be added to bzr without having to upload to the PPA
<Riddell> is there not new frameworks to package?  plasma-framework? something else?
<shadeslayer> yep that too
<shadeslayer> Riddell: do you think we can land a KWallet PAM module which will only work with KDE SC 4.13 before KDE SC 4.13?
<sgclark> Riddell: I do not have option to click retry. Shadeslayer: don't know what you  mean by versioning
<Riddell> shadeslayer: will it break anything?
<Riddell> sgclark: I just added you to the team so you should be able to click retry
<Riddell> although really it should be scripted
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: fyi flash plugin install does not work in Ubuntu too
<sgclark> Riddell: ok ty.
<sgclark> Riddell or shadeslayer, so if it fails again I need to repackage/fix it correct?
<Riddell> depends on the failure, it might just be waiting for something else to compile first
<shadeslayer> ^^
<sgclark> ok
<shadeslayer> ahoneybun: valorie: plz review migration guide from a docs POV https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-migration-guide
<jussi> anyone tried today's dail.y yet? 
<jussi> hrm, links to the images are wrong on the qa tracker thiogn
<sgclark> Riddell: pbuilder fails with http://paste.ubuntu.com/6926219/ I remember seeing this before I just don't remember what we did, all the patches appear to have been removed.
<jussi01> ok, so now the fun begins...
<sgclark> Riddell: nevermind I figured it out
<sgclark> Riddell: frameworkintegration ready for you
<jussi01> at the partitioning screen with a totally blank drive, using guided, use entire disk, the after part says "Kubuntu 1.0B" - this seems weird, no?
<shadeslayer> sgclark: how did you solve that test issue?
<sgclark> shadeslayer: added X support
<sgclark> shadeslayer: openbox trick
<shadeslayer> openbox? :)
<shadeslayer> can I have a look at your rules file?
<sgclark> shadeslayer: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6926489/
<shadeslayer> sgclark: what happens you just run xvfb-run -a dh_auto_test ?
<shadeslayer> and well, also export the dbus-launch variables
<sgclark> shadeslayer that is what I had when it failed
<sgclark> does not fail local, just in pbuilder which has no X support
<shadeslayer> sgclark: which package is that?
<sgclark> frameworkintegration
<ScottK> apachelogger: It's the dialogue you get when more packages are needed due to dependency and have to be added to the set to be installed, but in this case they aren't really required.
<shadeslayer> sgclark: does the test take quite a bit of time?
<sgclark> shadeslayer: nope
<shadeslayer> sgclark: fwiw when using  /usr/share/pkg-kde-tools/qt-kde-team/2/debian-qt-kde.mk please use overriden_target
<shadeslayer> instead of calling dh_auto_test
<shadeslayer> so something like : xvfb-run -a $(overriden_target)
<sgclark> shadeslayer: I have no idea what you mean sorry
<shadeslayer> sgclark: in debian/rules, if you include /usr/share/pkg-kde-tools/qt-kde-team/2/debian-qt-kde.mk
<shadeslayer> plz use $(overriden_target) inside target overrides
<sgclark> ahh ok, did not know sorry
<shadeslayer> sgclark: do you know *why* calling dh_installwm causes it to work?
<sgclark> shadeslayer: because it adds X support? I do not know the nitty gritty of lower level operating system functionality sorry :(
<shadeslayer> no, that's from xvfb-run
<shadeslayer> see man xvfb-run
<sgclark> shadeslayer: I meant window manager sorry
<sgclark> those calls are being made to the window manager
<sgclark> pbuilder  and the build farms do not have that support
<sgclark> hense why the openbox trick works, I feel like I did something wrong?
<shadeslayer> hmm, I don't think those calls go to a window manager since openbox isn't actually installed on my pbuilder
<shadeslayer> sgclark: well, I'm trying to figure out why that works
<sgclark> Riddell: may have better answers for you, he was around when I discovered it.
<sgclark> and is has alot more knowledge than I
<sgclark> openbox has to be listed as a build depend
<shadeslayer> well, since it's working without it being installed, it clearly doesn't need to be listed as a build-depend
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ^^ why does dh_installwm make things work>
<shadeslayer> it's just generating postinst and prerm files is it not?
<sgclark> shadeslayer: it will fail on the build farms without it.
<shadeslayer> sgclark: ok, but why ? :)
<shadeslayer> sgclark: thing is, dh_installwm just generates some postinst and prerm files
<shadeslayer> and man pages
<sgclark> did you see the tests that fail? maybe look at those and compare to what installwm does to see why? I am not yet a coder so I am not much help, I am sorry : /
<jussi> is nvidia in trusty borked or is it just me? 
<shadeslayer> I did have a quick look at installwm
<shadeslayer> and it doesn't make any sense to me :P
<shadeslayer> ( why running installwm would work that is )
<allee> shadeslayer: maybe you know: where does user-manager store the email?  I stare at the code and don't get it :-(
<shadeslayer> it stores it with account service afaik
<allee> shadeslayer: and where does account service store it?  The usual 'Save' and: fiind ~/.??* -cmin -2 does not work :-(
<apachelogger> ScottK: mh, ok, I'll try to come up with a debug patch tomorrow
<shadeslayer> allee: try qdbus --system org.freedesktop.Accounts /org/freedesktop/Accounts/User1000 org.freedesktop.Accounts.User.Email 
<apachelogger> ScottK: FWIW I think that is qapt being silly
<shadeslayer> btw if you add the kdeconnect plasmoid to the systemtray , does plasma start for you?
<shadeslayer> ( make sure everything is updated )
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: please do not upstream bugs yourself, if one has further questions for debugging you won't be able to provide them
<apachelogger> ohohohoho, talking about kdeconnect
<apachelogger> we need to get that listed in discover somehow
<apachelogger> seeing as it is going to be come a featured app
<allee> shadeslayer: uh. magic!  Thx     Me continues hunting storage place ...
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: actually, I will be able to, I could reproduce the search bug at the very least
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=331116
<ubottu> KDE bug 331116 in plasmoid "Plasma Desktop crashes when trying to start" [Crash,Unconfirmed]
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: in refernece to teh qaptworker one
<apachelogger> that will likely need excessive gdb fiddling
<apachelogger> just thought I'd point it out in general though
<shadeslayer> roger roger
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I was testing muon discover today
<shadeslayer> discovered that it had a upgrade feature
<shadeslayer> which is quite bad :/
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> master is somewhat better
<shadeslayer> do we want to get that in before FF?
<apachelogger> actually we were thinking about handling upgrades through discover for 2.2, but it's still not quite there
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: yeah
<shadeslayer> add a card for it?
<apachelogger> I guess
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: so, regarding firefox plugins
<apachelogger> talking about cards, new numbers: 28 todo, 18 doing, 46 done, 12 postoned, 9 abandoned \o/
<shadeslayer> they don't work on ubuntu too
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: yeah, I figured
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: but even if it did we wouldn't be able to use it because that would be piped through aptworker which is in a bit of a conflict with qaptworker
<apachelogger> eh
<apachelogger> s/aptworker/aptdaemon
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: was trying to read the code, and it just went over my head
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: yes, I had pretty much the same experince
<shadeslayer> so I tried writing my own plugin, but that's not something I can whip up in a day or two
<apachelogger> mostly mad that mozilla stuff ix :P
<shadeslayer> since I have no experience with FF plugins
<shadeslayer> ( side note : xul reads like it was developed by a mad man )
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: well, I'd suggest talking to the ubuntu-mozilla team, perhaps we somehow can fiddle in some sort of support into ubufox
<shadeslayer> though apparently you can hook xul up with C++ code
<shadeslayer> using autotools ....
<apachelogger> i.e. if we only call qapt-batch-installer it would still be somewhat sensible
<apachelogger> after all, that is what we did for rekonq and it's pretty non-invasive
<apachelogger> in fact the only thing we needs is a dbus call and handle the rest in kubuntu-notification-helper
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I was thinking more along the lines of just poking the user with the restricted plugin install dialog
<shadeslayer> exactly
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: maybe, I'd still talk to them, perhaps someone is feeling generous and coudl whip up a simple plugin to do that
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I talked to chriscoulson and he has 0 time
<apachelogger> well that's unfortunate
<shadeslayer> even for apturl issues
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: maybe spy what other distros do
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> suse at the very least ships kde patches
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: btw I was also fidding with various protocol support handlers
<shadeslayer> and it's not just apt that's broken, every protocol that you try and register won't work
<shadeslayer> so for eg. try registering magnet -> doesn't work
<apachelogger> see, we should have gone with chromium
<apachelogger> I said it all along :P
<mamarley> Firefox for the win!!!
<Peace-> apachelogger: why?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: unfortunately, I own a "I <3 Mozilla" wristband and cannot in good conscience say we should ship Chromium 
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: lol
<Peace->  shadeslayer xD
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: actually I think it is entirely possible that canonical will eventually go to chromium
<apachelogger> unless mozilla is throwing sweets at them
<mamarley> I would own an "I <3 Mozilla" wristband if Mozilla would actually sell them to non-Mozillians...
<shadeslayer> mamarley: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=331116
<shadeslayer> erm
<ubottu> KDE bug 331116 in plasmoid "Plasma Desktop crashes when trying to start" [Crash,Unconfirmed]
<shadeslayer> https://plus.google.com/photos?pid=5979961400218894194&oid=115138410189586016392
<mamarley> Darn, I seem to have forgotten my Google+ password...
<shadeslayer> mamarley: http://imgur.com/XZje9HL
<mamarley> Nice :)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://imgur.com/XZje9HL
 * mamarley has been a die-hard Firefox user since one of his friends in high school converted him from IE6 about 9 years ago.
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I'm bored
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: nothing interesting on trello
<shadeslayer> and the interesting bits I don't know how to do
<mamarley> Ironically, that person is now an Apple® fanboy.
<shadeslayer> :D
<Peace-> mamarley: lol
<shadeslayer> Riddell: do you reckon we can remove kdeconnect-kde from Trusty?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: btw plz also check my kconf_update work
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: card plz
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: already there
<ScottK> apachelogger: It may well be qapt.  Not sure.
<shadeslayer> Riddell: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdeconnect-kde/+bug/1279949 when you get the time
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1279949 in kdeconnect-kde (Ubuntu) "Please remove the kdeconnect-kde source from Trusty" [Undecided,Triaged]
<apachelogger> shadeslayer, Riddell: doesn't bluedevil 2rc only work with bluez5?
<apachelogger> bug 1279960
<ubottu> bug 1279960 in bluedevil (Ubuntu) "bluedevil 2.0~rc1-0ubuntu1 not recognized Bus 001 Device 003: ID 13d3:3362 IMC Networks" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1279960
<apachelogger> ehm
<apachelogger> If your distro is using BlueDevil 2.0 you must:
<apachelogger> 1-Use at least BlueZ 5.11 [1]
<apachelogger> Riddell: ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<shadeslayer> ^^
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: Alex confirms
<apachelogger> doctor said instead of raging I should sigh
<apachelogger> so imagine me sighing while the veins on my head are throbbing
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://paste.kde.org/pvkkp715o
<shadeslayer> this format is so bad :<
<apachelogger> why it is beautiful
<apachelogger> html markup is something we should use a lot more
<apachelogger> such a pleasent read as well
 * shadeslayer heads home for dinner
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Shouldn't kdeconnect provide a kdeconnect-kde transitional package for upgrades?
<ScottK> apachelogger: ^^^
<shadeslayer> ScottK: I have a package ready for upload
<shadeslayer> once kdeconnect-kde is removed I'll upload
<shadeslayer> or should I upload anyway?
<ScottK> Let me do the removal and then wait a publisher cycle.
<ScottK> Hang on.
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Removed.  Wait half an hour and upload.
<shadeslayer> thx
<shadeslayer> ScottK: plz upload https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/experimental/+files/kdeconnect_0.4.2-2ubuntu2.dsc
<shadeslayer> I'm not elite enough
<ScottK> If you got MOTU ....
<ScottK> Done.
<valorie> shadeslayer: I've added my suggestions to the migration doc
<shadeslayer> thanks valorie :)
#kubuntu-devel 2014-02-14
<ahoneybun> apachelogger: your fix worked
<ahoneybun> but there are some errors from another package non docs related
<Riddell> cyphermox_: I see you're touched bluez quite a bit, have you looked at bluez 5 at all?
<Riddell> "digiKam Software Collection 4.0.0-beta2 is out.." do we upgrade to that?
<valorie> will they have a release soon enough for us?
<Riddell> that's the question
<Riddell> http://www.digikam.org/about/releaseplan
<Riddell> 11/05/2014: 4.0.0
<Riddell> hmm, too late
<lordievader> Good morning.
<apachelogger> ScottK: I think I actually found the cause for your upgrader problem
<ScottK> Cool.
<apachelogger> alas, I am not sure how to resovle it so it might have to wait for aleix to come back from vacation
<apachelogger> essentially qapt seems to ignore manual Held flags
<apachelogger> so it detects a divergance in flags and says, this package's flags have changed, must do something with it
<apachelogger> ScottK: to be save though, if you could send me a screenshot of the 'mark additional changes' dialog it would be good
<apachelogger> ScottK: also here's a patch for qapt that adds debug on change detection, shoudl also help to pin point the exact problem http://paste.ubuntu.com/6930395/ 
 * apachelogger has trusty in vbox at 640x480
<apachelogger> it's like the 90's all over again
<Riddell> my virtualbox also decided to go small resolution for some reason
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=331113 that sounds a lot like limited apt cache TBH
<ubottu> KDE bug 331113 in muon "Muon does not find available packages to install after fresh install" [Normal,Confirmed]
<apachelogger> Riddell: it's working in the live session though, very curious
<Riddell> apachelogger: mm yes
<apachelogger> and its so slow
<apachelogger> I shoudl go back to KVM
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: it's a caching problem
<apachelogger> and the xapian index was not built when muon was started
<apachelogger> muon will trigger the update which will take about 1 minute initially
<apachelogger> which is why the updater says the cache is update
<Riddell> hmm, something broken in the archive today #u-d talking about gcc being broken
<apachelogger> however, once muon is done with the cache update it will not refresh its own cache
<apachelogger> or possibly it simply times out because it doesn't want the udpate to take so long
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: at the end of the day it all comes back to your xapian-udpate card :P
<apachelogger> very magic
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I think I even remember why that is the case
<apachelogger> IIRC muon doesn't actually wire to async xapian updates or something
<apachelogger> or was it the backend
<apachelogger> someone definitely doesn't connect to finished and subsequently either the cache or the search is broken
<apachelogger> like it's the search
<apachelogger> because there is probably abortion code in there
<apachelogger> ha! found it
<apachelogger> even have a simple fix, alas probably not a good one
<apachelogger> I actually think discover might have a similar issue
<apachelogger> although it might be not visible because it list app-install-data units rather than QApt::Package directly
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I add some comments to https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-foreign-language
<apachelogger> I am having a hard time testing it on a 90's style micro resolution though
<apachelogger> Bug 1268931
<ubottu> bug 1268931 in kubuntu-settings (Ubuntu) "need kconf_update for kickoffrc" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1268931
<apachelogger> debian/common in kde-l10n-common needs a check so that it checks both the langpack branch as well as the kde-l10n-common branch
<apachelogger> my, that fails to compute quite a bit
 * apachelogger fears his head might explode :'<
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: bzr cat lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kde-l10n-common/debian/common &> debian/common
<apachelogger> bzr cat lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kde-l10n-common/debian/config-l10n &> debian/config-l10n
<apachelogger> WHY
<apachelogger> for tfile in `ls kde-l10n-*.tar.xz`; do
<apachelogger> WHY
 * apachelogger starts crying in the corner again
<apachelogger> I did choose very bad var naming in build-l10n
 * apachelogger is ashamed
 * ghostcube gives apachelogger a cup of tea and a chocolate cookie
<apachelogger> omnomnomnom
<apachelogger> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> apachelogger: pong
<apachelogger> Riddell: I was wondering, perhaps for 14.10 we should add our own control fields to kde-l10n-*
<Riddell> apachelogger: to the debian packages?
<Riddell> the .deb packages?
<apachelogger> i.e. XB-Private-Kubuntu-KDE-Language, XB-Private-Kubuntu-KDE-LanguageCode, XB-Private-Kubuntu-Ubuntu-LangaugeCode...
<apachelogger> Riddell: yeah
<Riddell> this would make the l10n logic in libkubuntu simpler?
<apachelogger> yes, well, remove duplicationg anyway
<Riddell> worth a shot
<apachelogger> currently kde-l10n-common has code mapping the various formats for language pack codes AND libkubuntu has the very same mapping
<Riddell> it'll all get a lot more complex with kf5 though
<apachelogger> Riddell: how so?
<Riddell> kf5 will presumably get its own l10n releases
<apachelogger> oh, well, just another -common branch
<Riddell> and will there be one or two SC releases? who knows
<Riddell> and what will those phonon maintainers do?  they're so unpredictable
<apachelogger> two sc releases?
<Riddell> kdelibs4 based one and kf5 based on?
<apachelogger> oh, also simply different bzr branches
<apachelogger> which is why it is important that we have sane scripting
<apachelogger> which is not the case right now
<apachelogger> Riddell: on a completely related note ... I am detangling langpack-common from kde-l10n-common and am wondering what to base the list of langpacks off
<apachelogger> options include: apt-cache, ssh ls on depot.kde of automatically detected kde version, ssh ls of manually defined kde version
<Riddell> whatever langpack-o-matic uses?
<apachelogger> leaninng towards ssh ls on the latest version I am 
<apachelogger> Riddell: there's no logic for this
<apachelogger> since langpack-o-matic creates a langpack for every language ubuntu knows about
<apachelogger> and that list is a superset of the languages kde releases
<Riddell> ssh ls on depot.kde of automatically detected kde version  seems the best way then
<apachelogger> ok
<apachelogger> I thinkt he substituation nonesense should be redone a bit
<apachelogger> terribly shitty var naming indeed
<apachelogger>         echo $ubuntudep NOT $kdecode
<apachelogger>         sed -i "s/^Depends:.*/&, kde-l10n-${ubuntucode}/" control
<apachelogger> and that piece I do not understand at all
<dougl> my bluetooth icon disappeared from my system tray, system setting says there is no bluetooth adapter but my bluetooth headphones connect and function... thot someone should know? 
<Riddell> dougl: bluedevil was updated to a version which was incompatible with bluez 4, I've done a revert now so maybe upgrading will fix it
<Riddell> mark says he wants to move to systemd http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1316
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<dougl> Riddell, ok - no worries I just wanted to make sure someone knew...
<dougl> Morning BluesKaj :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: uh that is rather lovely
<BluesKaj> Morning dougl 
<apachelogger> one less weird ubuntu techno patchy thing to worry about for kf5
<BluesKaj> was trying to use the chrome browser pepper flash v12 in FF, it's supposed to work, but no joy on CBC olympic sites, altho chrome browser does work, the tabs are mucked up 
<Riddell> apachelogger: yes, quite a relief
<Riddell> shadeslayer: see e-mail about intotool
<apachelogger> Riddell: I am going to pick up substvars for the common packaging, makes complex dependency construction less of a PITA
<mamarley> BluesKaj: You can use use Chrome's Adobe® Crash® player in Firefox?  How is that?
<BluesKaj> no mamarley, it doesn't work on 14.04 altho I saw oin some forums that it did work in earlier FF and ubuntu OSs
<BluesKaj> FF versions that is
<shadeslayer> Riddell: https://trello.com/c/gid70i2V
<BluesKaj> damn adobe dropped support for the latest flash version 12 in linux 
<BluesKaj> chrome has gone ahead and embedded the v12 plugin 
<shadeslayer> yay
<shadeslayer> http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1316
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: re kde bug 331113   : no, because even though it builds the index when you start it ( you can see the progress in the window ) , it still can't search
<ubottu> KDE bug 331113 in muon "Muon does not find available packages to install after fresh install" [Minor,Assigned] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=331113
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: so the user /thinks/ the index was built
<shadeslayer> and /thinks/ he can search
<shadeslayer> he actually can't
<Mirv> note contacts for Qt on Ubuntu Touch side for the next week are sil2100, bzoltan, didrocks. Qt 5.2.1 seems fine itself now, Touch packages need fixes still
<shadeslayer> \o/
<Riddell> Mirv: so upload is due?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I thought you had reproduced it?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yes, and that's what I see in my VM
<Mirv> Riddell: currently the plan is still via the FFe that I filed on Monday, because people want 100% smooth transition. also waiting for Debian to catch up so it'll possible to sync packages from there
<apachelogger> Riddell: I am going to drop calligra dep from langpack as discussed some weeks ago, should be handled by kcm/libkubuntu/seed
<shadeslayer> open muon -> let it build search index -> try searching -> empty list
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: and you did not care to share that with me through the bug report?
<apachelogger> because I had to look at it myself because all signs pointed away from xapian while in fact it was xapian
<Riddell> apachelogger: is it handled by the seed?
<Mirv> happily the V4 in Qt 5.2.1 looks good so far, it didn't in .0
<apachelogger> Riddell: we don't have l10n on the seed, just saying
<apachelogger> Riddell: what will happen is ubiquity+internet = resolves and installs (although that needs quality control I just noticed) || ubiquity-internet = notification after login that l10n is incomplete and user has to trigger install once internet is available || user installs new language via kcm, kcm resolves addiontal deps
<shadeslayer> sigh, I thought it was implicit in the report
<shadeslayer> Got to be more verbose apparently ....
<apachelogger> oh and that just made me notice that we forgot to create a card for the notification thing
 * apachelogger heads to the trellocave
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: APT Xapian Index seems to be already up to date: $ sudo update-apt-xapian-index The index /var/lib/apt-xapian-index is up to date
<Riddell> apachelogger: how will ubiquity install calligra langpacks?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: if anything that is explicitly saying that the cache is uptodate
<manchicken1> apachelogger: I think that apol got my libqapt changes merged into master.
<apachelogger> Riddell: same way it does libreoffice,firefox,.. throught he language-support-common dependency list file thing
<apachelogger> manchicken1: uh lovely
<apachelogger> manchicken1: I'll have a look
<apachelogger> manchicken1: btw, would you like to take over qapt development? ^^
<manchicken1> I think I already did.
<manchicken1> I didn't know you guys were going to let me off the hook.
<manchicken1> It took me disappearing to get off of adept ;)
<apachelogger> manchicken1: I guess we'll have to equip you with a kde dev account though ^^
<manchicken1> I have one.
<manchicken1> Though I'm not sure if there are privs I don't have.
<manchicken1> I'm not an admin on that project.
<apachelogger> uh, long life the new qapt developer! xD
<apachelogger> manchicken1: if you have dev privs that's enough
<manchicken1> It feels like you just cursed me :)
<apachelogger> managers only have the boon of being able to delete branches
<manchicken1> Oh… why would you want to delete a branch?
<apachelogger> manchicken1: random work branches that were merged into master etc.
<apachelogger> not all that common a thing to do
<manchicken1> Fair enough.
<manchicken1> I still need to get the kubuntu-debug-installer stuff done, too.
<manchicken1> And I'm preparing to present at YAPC::NA 2014 in Orlando in June, too.
<manchicken1> My benevolent overlords here at ThinkGeek are paying my way, too, so I feel inclined to put a bit of effort into it.
<apachelogger> :)
<manchicken1> With all of the snow, I'm the only developer in the office today.
<manchicken1> I may end up putting together the IKEA desk for the new guy, too.
<apachelogger> oh, putting together IKEA things, good luck, see you next year :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yes, which is totally weird that the apt xapian index is up to date
<shadeslayer> and then it rebuilds it
<sgclark> Riddell: frameworkintegration and kitemviews ready for you
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: it isn't, perhaps you check too late or something
<apachelogger> right after login there is no cache at all
<Riddell> morning sgclark :)
<sgclark> Riddell: morning :)
<apachelogger> although I turned of the vm so I can't check
<apachelogger> this tiny virtualbox window is rather enraging I have to say
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: inorite
<apachelogger> " Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server. "
<apachelogger> ololo
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: kickoff update thingum is bugged btw
<apachelogger> which now reminds me that I wanted to re-QA driver manager
<apachelogger> ahhhh
 * apachelogger jumps out the window
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: what's wrong in the script?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: see trello card
<shadeslayer> k
<apachelogger> also please test your things :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I did test it! :O
<apachelogger> not very well then, because there's an obvious escape problem
<apachelogger> and wrong paths
<apachelogger> (install path that is)
<apachelogger> though that is really the fault of agateau I think :P
<agateau> apachelogger: what did I do wrong?
<apachelogger> agateau: kubuntu-settings kconf udpates end up in the wrong path
<agateau> apachelogger: ohoh kconf updates. That was a long time ago.
<apachelogger> might be someone elses fault, you just happen to be the only person I know who wrote a kconf_update script for kubuntu-settings ^^
<apachelogger> agateau: possibly broke in the restructuring 
<agateau> I think I did this on my first year at Canonical
<apachelogger> things arbitrarily break and no one notices  :'<
<apachelogger> kubuntu-fix-kwin-default-size.py
<apachelogger> thats a newer one I think
<apachelogger> 19/03/2009 17:48
<apachelogger> or not
<apachelogger> ^^
<Riddell> apachelogger: is https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Policies linked to from anywhere?
<apachelogger> Riddell: not yet
<apachelogger> needs approval
<apachelogger> first a final proof read tho
<apachelogger> won't get anywhere before next week
<apachelogger> I'll also propose wiki migration then
<Riddell> apachelogger: do you expect to call a kubuntu council meeting to approve it?
<apachelogger> Riddell: do you want a meeting? I was actually going to handle it through the list
<apachelogger> meetings are always such an annoyance to set up
<apachelogger> and in the end half the people don't show up anyway ^^
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: why is https://trello.com/c/Mw5FBYpI back in todo :S
<Riddell> apachelogger: yeah mailing list better
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: Rohan Garg
<apachelogger>     moved from Doing to To Do 
<shadeslayer> o_o
<apachelogger> I don't think AG actually moved the card to doing :P
<shadeslayer> xnox: could you plz have a look at https://trello.com/c/yGJ1bn2n
<shadeslayer> xnox: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1259202
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1259202 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Ubiquity doesn't populate xapian cache on target when using the KDE frontend" [Undecided,New]
<apachelogger> mhh, languagepack branch pretty much done
 * apachelogger moves on to tedious kde-l10n -.-
<sgclark> Riddell: karchive ready
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: latest_kde_version=`ssh ftpubuntu@depot.kde.org ls /home/ftpubuntu/${TYPE} | grep -P "^\d.*" | sort -V | tail -1`
<ghostcube> ubuntu kicks upstart? 
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: can/should go into common
<shadeslayer> ghostcube: yeah for post 14.04
<ghostcube> hmm ok
<Riddell> sgclark: you can now commit directory to the packaging bzr branch
<sgclark> Riddell: nice :) how exactly do I do that?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: did you have a look at why dh_installwm makes tests pass for frameworkintegration?
<Riddell> sgclark: bzr co lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/<frameworkname>
<Riddell> sgclark: you'll need your ssh key on the machine
<Riddell> sgclark: oh you'll need to do bzr lp-login <lpusername>  too
<Riddell> sgclark: and  bzr whoami "fullname <e-mail@mail.com>"
<Riddell> then edit the file
<Riddell> bzr diff   to view diff
<Riddell> bzr commit   to commit
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: "    this should really be a set of very specific accounts ... namely gtalk and facebook as supposedly being the most used" < application specific test IMO
<shadeslayer> what if the user doesn't have those
<Riddell> shadeslayer: looking at kitemviews there's qmake .pri files been added
<Riddell> sorry not shadeslayer 
<Riddell> sgclark: looking at kitemviews there's qmake .pri files been added
<Riddell> sgclark: and I think we need to add versioning to the build-depends
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: s/user/tester/ must get them
<apachelogger> there's no point in checking whether gadugadu or whatever when 90% of the target audience will want to use facebook
<sgclark> Riddell: where are these .pri files? I dont see them
<Riddell> ug everything in kf5 changed soname, what a pain
<sgclark> Riddell: yup
<Riddell> sgclark: in kitemviews I end up with usr/mkspecs/modules/qt_KItemViews.pri
<Riddell> although I'm not sure how
<Riddell> also I think that's installed to the wrong place
<sgclark> Riddell: was not listed in install file, where should it be installed?
<sgclark> Riddell: is there a write up on adding versioning somewhere?
<Riddell> I found the install dir in extra-cmake-modules, fixing
<Riddell> just add (>= 4.96.0) to any build-dependencies on kf5 bits in debian/control
<sgclark> ok
<sgclark> Riddell: I checked out kcodecs and only the debian folder came down , is that correct? I still work with source and then copy changes over to bzr?
<Riddell> sgclark: yes only the debian/ folder is in bzr
<Riddell> you can use bzr-buildpackage to do clever things to make it find the source
<Riddell> or you can just copy it manually
<Riddell> sgclark: I'm thinking if you're wanting to add versioned build-depends you want to do it in batch
<sgclark> ok, I will go read documentation for bzr :)
<Riddell> wget http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/FRAMEWORKS
<Riddell> for asdf in `cat FRAMEWORKS; do bzr co lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/${asdf}; done
<Riddell> something like that to start off if you want to do it in batch
<sgclark> ok
<debfx> yay, Ubuntu will use systemd
<Riddell> debfx: makes life a lot easier :)
<debfx> indeed
 * genii tries to forget everything he learned now about sysvinit and upstart, and make room in there for systemd
<shadeslayer> genii: not just uyet
<shadeslayer> *yet 
<genii> Hm.
<BluesKaj> netsplit?
<genii> BluesKaj: Not that I could tell here
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: Riddell: if you feel very brave it would be much appreicated if you could play around with the new kde-l10n-common and language-pack-kde-common
<BluesKaj> genii, ok, thanks , guess closing the lid did it
<apachelogger> they are now baed of a new branch kubuntu-l10n-common which encorporates the generic mapping logic and substitution magic
<apachelogger> also both branches now use debian/substvars to make for easier dephandling
<Riddell> sgclark: I updated frameworkintegration in bzr with your changes and also versioning the build-depends
 * apachelogger afk looking for something to eat
<Riddell> sgclark: I also set the changelog to unreleased as is our custom when it has not been uploaded to the ubuntu archive
<sgclark> Riddell: ok thank you
<sgclark> Riddell: just to be clear, I only commit to bazaar now and no longer supply package in ubuntu one?
<Riddell> sgclark: yeah, and if you feel it's ready for a review and upload you can ping me or anyone and we'll just look at the bzr branch
<sgclark> Ok, got
<sgclark> it
<Riddell> sgclark: but i think there's two major operations needed here: versioning build-depends and changing library for the new sonames
<sgclark> right
<sgclark> my to do list, just studying docs for bzr
<sgclark> Riddell: ok so leave all these at ppa1?
<sgclark> dch -i upped it to 2
<Quintasan> \o
<Riddell> sgclark: better leave them at  "(4.96.0-0ubuntu1) UNRELEASED"
<Riddell> sgclark: then we have a script  bzr-buildpackage-ppa which adds the ~ppa to the version number
<Riddell> sgclark: just use  dch   rather than  dch -i
<sgclark> ok, I just grabbed frameworkintegration to see what you did and it still says trusty?
<Riddell> sgclark: grab again :)
<Riddell> I just updated it
<sgclark> ok :)
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: are you around?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: review plz http://paste.kde.org/ps1wa3wek
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> oh whoops
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://paste.kde.org/p4kza4pti
<apachelogger> mh
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I'd not set the language through the isoloader
<apachelogger> no normal person does that :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I'd still explicitly mention that one ought to watch the slideshow
<shadeslayer> btw comparing ubuntu live iso vs kubuntu live iso we're short on one fonts.conf
<apachelogger> peculiar
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: still doesn't mention that one should add gtalk or facebook
<shadeslayer> I still see no reason to mention those
<shadeslayer> I mean most testers will use one of those
<apachelogger> yeah, all of them will if you specify the test that way
<apachelogger> discover still needs more explicitness
<apachelogger>     <dt>Click on the 'Overview button to go back to System Settings, and open the entry marked as "User Manager", is the UI localized?</dt>
<apachelogger> overview quote not closed anywhere
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://paste.kde.org/ppgwz2no1
<apachelogger> firefox "is localized?" also needs explicitness
<shadeslayer> oh, I thought I removed firefox
<apachelogger> (we don't ship those fonts, hence why the configs are missing)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: and systray apps still missing...
<Quintasan> what
<Quintasan> We systemd now guys
<sgclark> Riddell: first attempt at bazaar kcodecs ready
<Quintasan> Probably slowpoke and what not but we are going to proper systemd now in Ubuntu
<shadeslayer> yep
<Quintasan> I can't say I saw that coming
<Quintasan> I was more or less expecting Ubuntu sticking with upstart
<shadeslayer> likewise
<Riddell> sgclark: that extra-cmake-modules probably needs a (>= 0.0.10)
<Riddell> otherwise looking good
<sgclark> ok
<shadeslayer> Riddell: apachelogger we can get Jenkins + upgrade testing from ubuntu \o/
 * Riddell publishes http://blogs.kde.org/2014/02/14/no-licence-needed-kubuntu-derivative-distributions
<shadeslayer> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Upgrade/
<Riddell> shadeslayer: awooga
 * Riddell runs off for the evening
<jussi> is nvidia broken in trusty ?
<BluesKaj> jussi, not here
<jussi> sigh. something not right here...
<jussi> btw shadeslayer when does your new restricted drivers thing make it in?
<BluesKaj> some of the higher end cards have a rough time with the recommended driver
<jussi> BluesKaj: this one a pretty old card...
<jussi> but the performance of this machine is horrible, Im trying to work out why...
<jussi> new install yesterday
<BluesKaj> mine's an entry level 8400gs
<BluesKaj> jussi, which card/driver?
<jussi> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation G98M [Quadro NVS 160M] (rev a1)
<jussi> driver is whatever the first one in the list was...
<jussi> 331 updates
<jussi> ahh, now then... that explains things...
<jussi> activated but not currently in use. hrm
<BluesKaj> 331 is pretty advanced
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: errors.ubuntu.com is good to process crashes
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: what does "- possibly find a way to gcore all muon applications?" mean>
<shadeslayer> aha
<shadeslayer> generates corefile
<soee> the switch to systemd will take place in 14.04  ?
<BluesKaj> didn't see any specific schedule for systemd adoption 
<shadeslayer> nope
<shadeslayer> post 14.04 
<shadeslayer> seeing how feature freeze is a week from now ...
<ScottK> Definitely not 14.04.
<soee> ok, thanks
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://commits.kde.org/kdeconnect-kde/a14517a486d31a691422e184864224cff8008ed1
<dougl> with todays updates bluetooth quit working completely right?
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: I am now
<ahoneybun> dougl: having bluetooth issues too?
<soee> there are 2 packages on hold when doing upgrades: kde-runtime plasma-scriptengine-javascript
<soee> the seond one is like that more then a week now
<yofel> ahoneybun, dougl: pretty much until we have bluedevil/bluez worked out
<yofel> we have incompatible versions right now
<ahoneybun> yofel: in 13.10?
<yofel> hm, no
<yofel> 14.04 is what I'm talking about
<ahoneybun> I can't find a bluetooth adapter in 13.10 with default KDE
<ahoneybun> but with blueman it works fine
<yofel> that's not good :(
<yofel> but I vaguely remember Riddell having the same issue in munich
<yofel> we did some hci magic to wake it up I think
<yofel> but what was it...
<ahoneybun> well it did work or at the least the adapter was found when I first installed Kubuntu 13.10
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: are you on?
<dougl> yofel, thanks for the update :) patiently waiting until this master piece is done before I want my money back - lol
 * dougl loves kubuntu and appreciates the sneak peek
#kubuntu-devel 2014-02-15
<ahoneybun> pretty dead today
 * dougl wonders if anyone finds it odd my bluetooth gizmos do not work while my bluetooth PS3 controller does
<ahoneybun> dougl: you have a ps3 controller working on linux?
<dougl> yes
<dougl> I only mame but will check anything you suggest... err and gamecube and psxr emu
<dougl> added ppa and away I went
<manchicken> apachelogger: I don't think kubuntu-debug-installer is going to be ready this cycle, but I think qapt's new version will be.
<manchicken> apachelogger: I just took another look at it, and much of the kluge I have in there right now is adjusting for limitations in qapt that I worked out of it.
<manchicken> (the kluge I added)
 * manchicken curses timezones.
 * ahoneybun joins in manchicken's curse
<ahoneybun> manchicken: can I get your opinion on a site?
<manchicken> Sure
<manchicken> Assuming I form one.
<ahoneybun> http://test.kubuntu.co.uk/
<ahoneybun> I can't find the perfect theme
<manchicken> The spacing of the kubuntu logo looks a little high
<ahoneybun> yea I know
<ahoneybun> need to get that size right
<ahoneybun> think this theme would look better?http://test.kubuntu.co.uk/
<ahoneybun> opps
<manchicken> Did you put that one together or did you find that one mostly made?
<ahoneybun> made theme
<ahoneybun> as in I found
<ahoneybun> http://wordpress.org/themes/pitch
<manchicken> (those two sites are the same)
<ahoneybun> that theme
<manchicken> I like that theme.
<manchicken> I like it quite a bit.
<ahoneybun> yea me too just wondering if I could remove the clients and stuff
<manchicken> That's a very pretty theme.
<manchicken> It also fits our purpose, I think.
<ahoneybun> seems so custom logo
<ahoneybun> *no
<manchicken> Maybe change "Contribute to Kubuntu" to just "Contribute"?
<manchicken> And "Download Kubuntu" to "Download"?
<ahoneybun> Yea
<ahoneybun> done
<manchicken> libqapt still isn't showing up in my projects drop-down on projects.kde.org.
<manchicken> ahoneybun: That's very nice.
 * ahoneybun wishes he could set custom logo
<manchicken> Maybe try to button-ify those images?
<ahoneybun> ?
<manchicken> http://www.paulund.co.uk/css-buttons-with-icons-but-no-images
<manchicken> Or this: http://fortysevenmedia.com/blog/archives/css3_buttons_with_icons/
<ahoneybun> what images? the kde logo and stuff?
<manchicken> For the other project logos
<manchicken> KDE, Plasma, Debian, etc.
<ahoneybun> oh
<ahoneybun> I need to get off this computer my eyes
<manchicken> Anybody know who has been packaging libqapt?
<Riddell> manchicken: echidnaman did
<manchicken> Yay
<manchicken> I don't know how to package things...
<Riddell> well anyone else here can
<Riddell> or you can learn easily enough
<manchicken> I'm wondering if I could get a ppa with the 2.1.1 up.
<Riddell> yeah, want me to do it or want me to tell you how to do it?
<manchicken> I'm not going to be terribly useful if I have you do it all :)
<manchicken> I'm trying to learn how to do more, I've never done the packaging.
<manchicken> I'm following this: http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/getting-set-up.html
<Riddell> that guide has a lot of the udd/bzr stuff in which just complicates things
<Riddell> apt-get source qapt  to get current
<Riddell> ensure the tar is the right nameing pattern
<Riddell> copy over the debian/ directory
<Riddell> dch -i  to update the changelog
<ahoneybun> hey Riddell
<Riddell> debuild  to test build (edit .install files if files have changed)
<Riddell> debuild -S  to source build
<Riddell> send the .orig.tar.  .dsc and .debian.tar.gz files to someone to upload 
<Riddell> or dput ppa:lpusername  to upload yourself
<manchicken> Oooh, you're full of useful stuff :)
 * ahoneybun saves this info for later
<manchicken> How do I change the version stuff? Just change the version numbers?
<Riddell> dch -i  and put it in the changelog
<Riddell> and make sure the same version number is in the .orig.tar
<Riddell> should be  2.1.1-0ubuntu1~ppa1
<Riddell> with tar being 2.1.1
<manchicken> No fun: dpkg-source: warning: unknown information field 'Original-Maintainer' in input data in general section of control info file
<ahoneybun> manchicken: check debian/control
<ahoneybun> thats all I know ll
<manchicken> Yeah, I got that.
<ahoneybun> sorry
<manchicken> Now how do I re-generate the tarball?
<manchicken> No, that's good, I appreciate it :)
<ahoneybun> :)I know little
<ahoneybun> well like the size of a atom lol
<Riddell> ignore that
<manchicken> ?
<manchicken> dpkg-source: error: can't build with source format '3.0 (quilt)': no upstream tarball found at ../qapt_2.1.1.orig.tar.{bz2,gz,lzma,xz}
<manchicken> I did dh_make for qapt_2.1.1-0ubuntu1~ppa1, so I'm not sure why it's looking for the 2.1.1 version string.
<manchicken> Without the -0ubuntu1~ppa1 portion
<manchicken> But the orig is totally there
<manchicken> Ooooh, I got this: dpkg-buildpackage: error: dpkg-source -b qapt_2.1.1-0ubuntu1~ppa1 gave error exit status 255
<manchicken> debuild: fatal error at line 1361:
<manchicken> dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -d -us -uc -S failed
<manchicken> I didn't see that.
<manchicken> I've gotta go to bed, the boys are going to be doing the waking up thing in a little while.
<jussi> sigh... somehting still complete borked here
<jussi> I think it might be cpu scaling though
<jussi> nvidia now seems to be working...
<lordievader> Good morning.
<jussi> morning lordievader
<Peace-> Riddell: nice article
<Peace-> on kde planet
<lordievader> Hey jussi, how are you doing?
<jussi> lordievader: Im fine, however, very frustrated at this pc atm
<lordievader> jussi: Because of things crashing/behaving strangely?
<jussi> lordievader: no, its just SLOW. and it shouldnt be slow.
<Peace-> jussi: :D morning jussi
<jussi> model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     P8700  @ 2.53GHz
<jussi> a bit older, but shouldnt be acting this slow
<jussi> hrm, how do I check which graphics driver is being used from the cli ?
<Peace-> lsmod | grep module?
<lordievader> jussi: I had a similar thing yesterday, my cpu couldn't go higher than 1.2GHz, while it can do 2GHz. A reboot fixed that.
<jussi> looks like its using nvidia then... hrm
<jussi> lordievader: rebooted several times now, no dice.
<lordievader> jussi: :(, slowness when it shouldn't be aint good. Slowness when it is just slow (looking at you RPi) is acceptable.
<Peace-> lordievader: rpi is not slow it's really slow
<lordievader> Peace-: Agreed, but for a mediacenter it is fine.
<Peace-> jussi: but have you everything turned on ?
<Peace-> i mean akonadi and desktop search?
<Peace-> maybe it's that 
<jussi> Peace-: whatever is default. its anew install - even with those, is shouldnt be this slow
<Peace-> top ?
<cortexA9> hello, there is some issues with standby mode?
<Peace-> cortexA9: mean sleep?
<cortexA9> yea
<Peace-> here on 13.10 in my machine no 
<jussi> kwin and xorg together taking abvout 50% cpu... hrm
<cortexA9> i mean 14.04
<Peace-> ah :D
<Peace-> cortexA9: for what i have seen in my other marchine no 
<lordievader> jussi: atop might give you a clue of what the culprit is.
<cortexA9> ok thanks Peace- 
<cortexA9> maybe my machine
<Peace-> cortexA9: but they are 5 years old computers
<Peace-> jussi: mm not normal yep
<cortexA9> freeze my machine after power on
<Peace-> cortexA9: mah i would try some acpi stuff option in the kernel 
<cortexA9> Peace-: idk
<Peace-> cortexA9: or just open a bug report
<cortexA9> Peace-: with 3.11.x kernel
<cortexA9> Peace-: because i have another issue
<cortexA9> Peace-: at startup
<cortexA9> Peace-: if i boot the default kubuntu
<cortexA9> Peace-: i see an initramfs screen
<cortexA9> Peace-: and i need to run a 3.11.x kernel
<cortexA9> Peace-: that work
<Peace-> cortexA9: it's a kernel issue right 
<cortexA9> yea Peace- 
<Peace-> cortexA9: i will open a bug report if i was you
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: I am now :D
<Riddell> hmm, do we want to grab a plasma-nm snapshot before FF? http://grulja.wordpress.com/2014/02/14/final-shape-of-plasma-nm/
<yofel> I'm all for it (hoping that the mentioned release happens in the next 2 months)
<jussi> Riddell: lets do it!
<ghostcube> yeah
<ghostcube> https://www.virtualbox.org/ticket/12623
<ghostcube> i dont get it why they not telling this on the public page... nah you must run threw the bug tracker to get an pre release of the guest additions
<ghostcube> -.-
<Peace-> fantastic :D i upgraded archlinux and .... ati opengl down :D
<Peace-> i can't undestand why people install this distro 
 * Peace- loves kubuntu
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<ghostcube> ha! the 4.3.7 iso works fine with xorg 1.15 
<ghostcube> so virtualbox working again 
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: the kdeconnect desktop file will want a Hidden=true (or NoDisplay=true if app-install ignores Hidden)
<claydoh_> Good morning folks! is there anything that is keeping kde 4.12.2 from making it in to precise? curious forum folks are wondering ;)
<apachelogger> otherwise there'll be a might annoyed apachelogger whenever that change lands
<apachelogger> claydoh_: shaydeslayer
<apachelogger> Precise
<apachelogger> WIP : shadeslayer
<apachelogger> I dunno what it meanst but I guess the thing that is keeping it from it into precise is shadeslayer :P
<claydoh> apachelogger:  lol  thanks!
<apachelogger> ahoneybun: fwiw, we can add translations for more than 5 days
<apachelogger> the final docs ought to not change
<apachelogger> (i.e. english version should be frozen)
<manchicken> This thing still won't bulid.
<manchicken> apachelogger, Riddell: Will either of you have a moment here in a few minutes to help me get this package built? I'm moving to a different wifi location and then I need to get this package built so I can start testing it a bit more and try to get the debug installer work restarted.
<apachelogger> manchicken: you need to make a tarball of the git clone
<apachelogger> and name it qapt_VERSIONUSEDINCHANGELOG.orig.tar.(xz,bz2,gz)
<manchicken> apachelogger: So just tar up the working directory?
<apachelogger> yeah, well without the debian dir
<manchicken> Cool. I'll try that first once I get where I'm going.
<apachelogger> or you edit debian/source/format and change it to 3.0 (native)
<apachelogger> then dpkg-buildpackage will create an own tarball
<manchicken> apachelogger: So I'm trying to take the source package from 2.0.65 and move it to the new version number 2.1.1.
<manchicken> I figure sticking it into a PPA is the best way to get people testing this build, but I haven't actually done that before.
<manchicken> On a positive note, I have finally figured out the secret to getting my working dirs to build under kdevel.
<manchicken> So happy me.
<manchicken> I'm gonna give up on the package for a little bit while I focus on the kubuntu-debug-installer
<manchicken> apachelogger: You know that QAptDecorator I put in kubuntu-debug-installer that Jon and I hated? I'm thinking that it might be a good idea to put that into libqapt itself.
<manchicken> All it does is convert an enum QApt::ErrorCode to a QString
<manchicken> (and by convert I mean interpret)
<manchicken> Ooh, the only issue I could see is that it uses KLocalizedString, and qapt isn't supposed to depend on KDE.
<manchicken> Is there anything in Qt land that performs the same function as KLocalizedString::i18nc()?
<tsimpson> QObject::tr I guess
<manchicken> I'm trying that now.
<manchicken> I'm a little fuzzy on what the disambiguation part of the call is, but that seems to be the analog for context.
<tsimpson> yes, it serves the same purpose
<manchicken> Since it's just error messages I'm putting in here I'm just using "error" as the disambiguation.
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: hello
#kubuntu-devel 2014-02-16
<manchicken> apachelogger, Riddell, ping
<apachelogger> pong, I guess, somewhat
<manchicken> heh
<manchicken> I started working on moving the error message handling in QApt::Transaction into libqapt itself, that way we can get rid of that not-so-well-used pattern of the QAptDecorator that I had in my initial submission of kubuntu-debug-installer.
<manchicken> I think libqapt should probably own its own error messaging. I'm switching from using KLocalizedString::i18nc to using QObject::tr for the i18n in the error messages though.
<manchicken> I remember Jon wanted to avoid linking KDE into the library, and that makes all sorts of sense.
<apachelogger> yes
<manchicken> I haven't played much with the i18n stuff, so I'm having to learn a fair amount.
<ahoneybun> Riddell: may I have access to docs.kubuntu.org to try to upload our current docs there?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<debfx> can anyone play h.264 encoded files with phonon in trusty?
<debfx> gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg has been removed from the archive and none of the others seems to be able to decode it.
<jussi> debfx: can you give me a sample file to test?
<debfx> jussi: http://download.openbricks.org/sample/H264/big_buck_bunny_480p_H264_AAC_25fps_1800K.MP4
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<ghostcube> o/
<soee> debfx: it doesnt fork for me (h.264)
<soee> debfx: i had to switch to VLC backend
<soee> *work
<ahoneybun> is there no docs for muon discover?
<ahoneybun> or is all the docs separate packages?
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: hey
<ahoneybun> hey ovidiu-florin
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: sorry for the terrible presence. I'm trying to reschedule my sleep. 
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: np
<ovidiu-florin> So I can sleep like a normal humab being
<ahoneybun> yea
<ovidiu-florin> shadeslayer: hey. Do you know who is the maintainer of the network manager and how can I contact it?
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: have you seen how I've made the header
<ovidiu-florin> ?
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: um I moved a few things...
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: http://test.kubuntu.co.uk/ro/
<ahoneybun> yea but I have changed the themes a few times
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: why?
<ahoneybun> um logo trying to make it better looking, but the settings stick
<Riddell> evening
<ahoneybun> hey Riddell
<ovidiu-florin> hey Riddell
<Riddell> ahoneybun: do you know if there's a way to automate the export of docs from the wiki?
<Riddell> so it can be scripted like it is now?
<ahoneybun> well the export is done site wise
<ahoneybun> maybe wget or some tool like that
<ahoneybun> let me look
<Riddell> kubotu: newversion libmm-qt 1.0.1
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1280898
<Riddell> kubotu: newversion libnm-qt 0.9.8.1
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1280899
<ahoneybun> I see there is a way to edit them without a site or such
<ahoneybun> in our packages 
<ahoneybun> Riddell: http://www.mediawiki.org/wiki/Extension:DumpHTML not too sure about this one
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: the logo looks the same in any lang
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: the nav menu doesn't 
<ahoneybun> same to me but the word
<ovidiu-florin> I'm off to bed
<ovidiu-florin> nighty night
<ahoneybun> Riddell: where is the script that we currently use?
#kubuntu-devel 2015-02-09
<lordievader> Good morning.
* sitter changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - now even more Friendly Computing | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | Applications 14.12.2 Status http://goo.gl/Gy6Dya
<sitter> the initial upload script is somewhat agrevating
* yofel changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | Applications 14.12.2 Status http://goo.gl/Gy6Dya
<Riddell> Quintasan: then go with the patch I did and maybe work out if it really needs two binaries, my feeling is that's just weirdly complex to the user
<yofel> why would the user care about the binary? I'm pretty sure that most just use the desktop file and whoever doesn't will figure out that ktron is now ksnakeduel...
<Riddell> yofel: right but it's making both ksnakeduel and kdesnake binaries
<Riddell> dunno if it has two .desktop files
<Riddell> and hopefully Quintasan will take care of it so I don't have to :)
<yofel> ah, yeah, that's weird...
<soee_> good morning
<yofel> moin soee_
<sitter> :@
<sitter> Riddell: where does kf57 go for staging?
<Riddell> sitter: kubuntu-ppa/staging?
<sitter> when do we put things in ninjas?
<Riddell> sitter: or you can use ninjas if you like, it's just another staging ppa which is able to support tars that are ment to be hidden
<sitter> is it meant to be hiddne?
<sitter> *hidden
<sitter> frameworks that is
<Riddell> sitter: doesn't matter
<sitter> fair enough
<sitter> > $ ruby ppa-wipe.rb
<sitter> too late to call backsies now
<soee> https://plus.google.com/+RobvandenBerg290569/posts/Ep7NxPhqGFM :)
<sitter> uploading kf57 to staging
<sitter> Riddell: that upload script is an unreliable gunk. I have now written my own proto tooling to do it right >.<
<Riddell> lovely
* sitter changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - now even more Friendly Computing | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | Applications 14.12.2 Status http://goo.gl/Gy6Dya | kf57 http://goo.gl/t99kOF
 * sitter wonders why the ecm version wasn't bumped
<sitter> ScottK: are you coming to akademy?
<Riddell> he totally should
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<soee> someone can test one thing in amarok ?
<ScottK> sitter: I hadn't planned on it.
<ScottK> $work is very busy, so not sure I can afford the week away.
<ScottK> FYI, after all the who ha about how critical it was to change the scheduler to CFQ in trusty, the relevant bug (1378789) is still unverified 2 and  a half months later.
<ScottK> Does anyone care?
<sitter> the day anyone starts carying about bug reports...
<ScottK> Considering someone thought it was worth going to the tech board to fix, seems at silly not to go to the trouble of verifying the SRU.
<sitter> yes
<sebas> if it's the same techboard which thought changing the scheduler is a good solution in the first place, I don't have much hope...
<ScottK> sebas: The tech board agreed to it.
<sebas> Yes, my point.
<ScottK> No, I mean they agreed to change it back.
<ScottK> The only thing that stands in the way of the change being deployed is someone testing the fix works.
<sebas> They should have not agreed, in fact, they should have checked for crack abuse or mental illnesses. ;)
<sebas> ow, they agreed ... that's good (esp. given that nobody seemed to know if that hack was even necessary anymore)
<sgclark> morning
<sebas> moin sgclark
<BluesKaj> 'Morning sgclark 
<BluesKaj> sebas, we use real english in here
<sebas> BluesKaj: so I conclude that "we" does not include me, in which case you may or may not be right ;)
<sebas> Your nickname doesn't add any credibility to that, btw.
<BluesKaj> sebas, troll if you wish , see where it gets you
<sebas> BluesKaj: likewise, and nice to meet you :)
<sgclark> lol oh my
<sgclark> going to be at akademy sebas?
<BluesKaj> heh yeah ...a little attiude goes a long way 
<sebas> sgclark: surely, in fact I started looking for diving buddies, considering going a few days early
<sebas> you?
<sgclark> of course! look forward to seeing you there!
<sebas> BluesKaj: if that's some sort of welcoming procedure you're trying to follow, please just skip me and ignore my presence
<sebas> sgclark: awesome!
<sgclark> BluesKaj: sebas is cool :) all is well
 * sgclark goes for more coffee
 * sebas goes for lunch
<sebas> BluesKaj: see, we can be friends!
<sebas> I'm a nice guy and all that, none to be afraid of
<Riddell> ScottK: I wasn't able to verify the cfq baloo issue because I couldn't recreate the initial problem when I tried
<Riddell> and I got a nice volunteer in the office to spend a whole day trying
<ScottK> I think if you verify the scheduler is changed, that's sufficient.
<BluesKaj> sgclark, improper wording is a annoyance to me ...I may be old and grumpy but this text style wording bugs me ...why not use proper english, is that too much to ask?
<sgclark> BluesKaj: well then you need to start with Riddell as his greeting vary everyday lol. really it does not bother me so it should not bother you how someone greets me. :)
<Riddell> ScottK: oh that seems easier
<BluesKaj> well ok , guess I'm outnumbered :)
<sgclark> anyway, Riddell I am afraid the new kdepim has symbols missing... that look to be public methods, I may need your assistance
<Riddell> sgclark: ooh fooey
<sgclark> otherwise applications done. not sure how testing went
<sgclark> I also got am email asking for 4.14.3 backports?
<Riddell> I was just going to ignore 4.14.3, there's only so much we can do
<sgclark> ok
<soee> sgclark: i did not test them, i see 2 reds and one dep waiting, so i decided to wait
<sgclark> is applications also in utopic?
<sgclark> soee: that dep will never resolve so ignore ktux
<soee> :D
<sgclark> soee: those two reds are for optional that will also never resolve
<soee> sgclark: the packages are in ninjas ?
<sgclark> should still function tho
<sgclark> soee: yep
<sebas> it should be "an annoyance", in proper English, btw
<soee> sgclark: let me check if i have it in my source list
<sebas> there's really no use in being overly spelling / grammar nazi, I'd think
<sgclark> sebas: he left I think
<soee> um not, after fresh install some time ago, Riddell can you send me ninjas ppa details ?
<sebas> he returned, my client tells me
<sgclark> ahh ok
<sebas> not to worry, I'm not planning on letting the language deteriorate any further, in fact I quite enjoy proper use of language
<soee> sgclark: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10143430/ right ?
<sgclark> soee: mmm sure? not sure what you are asking.
<soee> sgclark: those packages i have listed to be upgraded
<sgclark> Riddell: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=343892 he is asking qt4 or qt5, was I suppose to do something special make it compile qt5? assuming we want qt5
<ubottu> KDE bug 343892 in kalgebra-backend "Could not find a package configuration file provided by "Analitza"" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<sitter> sgclark: where is that kalgebra from?
<soee> there is a lot of packages marked as 4.14.5 - this is fine ?
<soee> Unpacking kdelibs5-data (4:4.14.5-4~ubuntu1~ubuntu15.04~ppa1) over (4:4.14.2-4~ubuntu3) ...
<sgclark> soee: yep
<soee> brb, reboot
<sgclark> sitter: this is cantor kde-applcations 14.12.2
<sgclark> s/applcations/applications/
<kubotu> sgclark meant: "sitter: this is cantor kde-applications 14.12.2"
<sitter> that seems veeeeeeeery odd
<sgclark> kalgebra is also
<sgclark> indeed
<sitter> according to your output it is looking for qt4 stuff
<Riddell> sgclark: looking at 14.12.0 tars analitza is kf5 and cantor is kdelibs4
<soee> sgclark: smooth upgrade on vivid
<sitter> ah ah
<sitter> in the backend
<sgclark> I think they did a qt5 port as he is asking me if it is qt4 or qt5
 * sitter still confused xD
<sitter> sgclark: do you have a complete build log?
<sgclark> sitter: should be in status link
<sitter> ah, cantor is failing fair enough
<sitter> so the problem is cantor is qt4, analitza is already qt5, cantor wants qt4 analitza, can't find it, starts whining
<sgclark> I think they ddid a cantor kf5 port, I will package by hand with qf5 and see if that fixes it.
<sitter> two options: a) ignore it b) fix the analitza packaging to have a versioned -dev package i.e. libanalitza0-dev or something, that way you can still pull in the qt4 analitza when needed
<sitter> sgclark: well they didn't release it so the existance of a port doesn't help us much
<soee> can someone emind me where default .bashrc content is stored ?
<soee> *remind
<sgclark> sitter: ahh ok.
<Riddell> sgclark: I think best thing is just to not ship cantor for now
<sgclark> Riddell: ok
<Riddell> sgclark: I looked through kdepimlibs sources and compared them, it looks like they changed some private functions in libkabc4 but that should be fine to do and there's no change in libakonadi-contact4 sources so I guess that's just gcc doing something more clever than I can understand
<Riddell> sgclark: so find to update the symbols file and remove the MISSING lines
<sgclark> Riddell: great thanks
<Riddell> s/find/fine/
<kubotu> Riddell meant: "sgclark: so fine to update the symbols file and remove the MISSING lines"
<sitter> Riddell: how long are you here today?
<Riddell> sitter: um, another hour, maybe two
<Riddell> ¿porque?
<sitter> sending mail
<sitter> Riddell: kf57 needs poking
<sitter> I really don't get why no one has written a script for that
<Riddell> we have a retry script no?
<Riddell> kubuntu-retry-builds
<Riddell> I usually just put that on cron
<sitter> that's silly
 * BluesKaj is wondering why VDs with separate backgrounds is dropped on plasma 5
<sebas> it was dropped in Plasma 4 already
<sebas> it just wasn't reimplemented in Plasma 5
<sitter> Riddell: also kservice is bogus red
 * sitter out
<BluesKaj> I'm currently running 14.10 with plasma 4 and have 6 different backagrounds for my 6 VDs
<sebas> that's not something supported upstream, though
<sebas> there may be hacks around for it, I don't care much
<BluesKaj> i think different backgrounds are supported for acivities on separate VDs
<sgclark> Riddell: I can poke builds, I am still here for several more hours
<BluesKaj> but no activities are really needed here...my needs are pretty ordinary 
<sebas> they're supported for activities, but entirely orthogonal from VDs
<sebas> orthogonal to?
 * sebas would guess "to"
<soee> BluesKaj: think of activities like VD on steroids :)
<BluesKaj> soee, well i don't need steroids atm, maybe later some cortisone for my knees :)
<soee> hihi :D
<Riddell> sgclark: yeah that would be muchos lovely, it should just be a case of running kubuntu-retry
<sgclark> ok
<BluesKaj> ok, back to plasma 5 for a while 
<soee> :]
<santa_> shadeslayer: ping?
<shadeslayer> santa_: pong
<santa_> shadeslayer: some time ago you made some things in phonon, would you have time this week to include some extra changes and/or discuss issues via irc?
<shadeslayer> uh, what things?
<shadeslayer> and if it's a patch, you can just post to Review Board?
<santa_> shadeslayer: it's about merging things into git's master, and then re-work a patch for 4.8.3 and solve a packaging issue
<santa_> shadeslayer: if you mean kde's reviewboard it's out of scope
<santa_> (they are packaging things)
<shadeslayer> ah ok
<shadeslayer> santa_: if you could just put a git repo up somewhere and point me to it
<shadeslayer> I can have a look at the diff between the debian packaging and yours
<santa_> yeah, I have some partial work
<shadeslayer> cool, just ping me with a link here
<santa_> the rest would need a bit of discussion
<shadeslayer> ok
<santa_> shadeslayer: https://gitorious.org/siduction-kde-kf5-dependencies/phonon
<santa_> master branch is a copy of what you have in alioth
<santa_> master_tmp are some of my changes
<shadeslayer> cheers
<santa_> warning it doesn't build yet
<santa_> because phonon_is_not_forced_in_KDE.diff needs to be updated or removed
<santa_> I have removed it for siduction (see branch sdn-4.8.3) but I'm not completely sure it's the right solution
<santa_> also there's an extra issue, but let's get our packaging a bit more sync'ed first. I think it would be nice to have something similar in debian, kubuntu and siduction rather than doing each one its own packaging
<shadeslayer> its not
<shadeslayer> debian forces funky paths
<shadeslayer> and installs to old locations
<santa_> so it would need to be refreshed
<santa_> shadeslayer: ok, so if I get some free time I will try to refresh that patch, in the meantime I may offer other more simple changes to sgclark for applications 14.12.2
<shadeslayer> sure
<soee> in Kubuntu kwrited is compiled into kded ?
<shadeslayer> well, probably not a kubuntu specific thing tbh
<soee> hmm
<santa_> sgclark: ping?
<soee> shadeslayer: do you mind take a look at my conversation @ #plasma ?
<soee> so i wonder if we should have kwrited in kubuntu or not :)
<shadeslayer> I have 6 of them
<shadeslayer> seems to have been started from kwrited
<shadeslayer> erm
<shadeslayer> kdeinit5
<soee> i killed them all, ~20 was to much :)
<shadeslayer> heh
<_Groo_> could any kind soul fix the kio-mtp package in ci? still wants to remove plasma-desktop
<_Groo_> ill send cookies
#kubuntu-devel 2015-02-10
<Mirv> mitya57: woohoo, we might get your qtchooser fallback merged upstream :)
<mitya57> Yeah, I will update the patch today to fix the issues
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Riddell> "sebas (sebasje) renewed their own membership in the Kubuntu Members (kubuntu-members) team until 2016-02-17" yay sebas still loves us!
<sebas> Of course I do!
<Riddell> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9fc9lIruikE&list=UUQaC9B-8uudlaxwhqHX4dRw  "Kubuntu 15.04 (Alpha 2) A Masterpeice In The Making"
<Riddell> whee
<sitter> now go fix the issues revealed
<sitter> Riddell: vivid ready except for symbol nonesense because of qt5.3 and false positives that ought to be resolved in git. same for utopic minus the symbol nonesense >.<
<sitter> needs testery
<sitter> Riddell: also do note for the archive upload that plasma-workspace must also be uploaded as it needed adjustments for the new kglobalaccel
<sitter> /// anyone on plasma5 who wants to the test frameworks 5.7 upgrade? \\\\\
<sitter> actually
<sitter> anyone on plasma5 who wants to the test frameworks 5.7 upgrade?
<sitter> fun story: konversation has no gui to make fancy format
<yofel> ask me again around 7PM UTC
<sitter> anyone on plasma5 who wants to the test frameworks 5.7 upgrade?
<sitter> yofel: hehe, by then someone will have rolled a dice and published depending on the outcome 
<sitter> and there's a lot of dice rolls that can be made between now and 1900 xD
<yofel> true
<yofel> well, you could also just let the users do the testing :P
<sitter> Errors were encountered while processing:
<sitter>  /var/cache/apt/archives/libkf5globalaccel-data_5.7.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu14.10~ppa2_all.deb
<sitter> QQ
<sitter> oh
<sitter> I know
<kfunk> sitter: Riddell: where would I request packaging of kdev-qmljs for Ubuntu/Debian?
<sitter> yofel: actually I could let KCI do the testing
<kfunk> I still didn't fully grasp how we usually deal with the upstream distro (Debian here)
<sitter> alas, what with being a bit on the perfectionist side it'd probably take longer to bootstrap all the upgrade origins :S
<sitter> kfunk: for debian would file a bug somewhere I think, somewhere being their BTS that is really a mailing list...
<sitter> kubotu: newpackage kdev-qmljs
<kubotu> incorrect usage, ask for help using 'kubotu: help newpackage'
<yofel> file a RFP bug with reportbug against 'wnpp'
<sitter> kubotu: help newpackage
<kubotu> newpackage <packagename> <version> [description]; Adds needs-packaging bug for entirely new package.
<kubotu>                 newversion <packagename> <version> [description]; Adds update bug for existing package.
<kubotu>                 buildstatus <packagename> [release] [ppa]; Buildstatus for package.
 * sitter shakes fist
 * kfunk winces
<sitter> kubotu: newpackage kdev-qmljs 1.7.0 http://download.kde.org/stable/kdevelop/kdev-qmljs/1.7.0/src/ ... kfunk says it is imortant or something
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1420190
<sitter> problem solved \o/
<kfunk> thanks
<sitter> kfunk: you're working on kdevelop?
<kfunk> sitter: sinces ages, yes
<kfunk> since, even
 * sitter did not know that
<kfunk> tststs
<kfunk> read planetkde.org?
<sitter> also, bad answer, mitya57 had things to complain about :P
 * kfunk hides
<kfunk> yofel: so, say that again? what do I have to do? :)
<kfunk> ah, google helped
<sitter> kfunk: kdev-python vs. kdev-python-randomnumber-py3 is very messy as they install the same files. also apparently the py2 version actually has a code copy of python itself in the tarball
<sitter> all of which makes packagers whine
<yofel> kfunk: https://www.debian.org/devel/wnpp/#l1
<kfunk> sitter: did you try sending a mail to kdevelop-devel@kde.org?
<yofel> oh well
<kfunk> I think that'd be easiest
<sitter> kfunk: enotime :P
<kfunk> just nag downstream about this, no need to secretly patch things or such :)
<kfunk> could be so easy if the world just had one distro :|
 * kfunk fires up 'reportbug'
<kfunk> Please enter the name of your SMTP host. Usually it's called something like "mail.example.org" or "smtp.example.org". If you need to use a different port than
<kfunk> default, use the <host>:<port> alternative format. Just press ENTER if you don't have one or don't know, and so a Debian SMTP host will be used.
 * kfunk is already annoyed by the tool
<sitter> kfunk: just send a manual mail
<sitter> bug tracking in debian is atrocious, and that tool only makes it worse
<kfunk> literally took my 10 seconds to find that out
<kfunk> me*
<sitter> xD
<yofel> this is debian... they also do things like telling people that doing a release upgrade in a running X session is unsupported...
<yofel> (although with kde that's actually sensible -.-)
<sitter> mh, I think it's not specifically applying to kde software, it just happens to be that gui software is usually using a lot more pieces with generally complicated nonesense such as runtime plugins which in turn makes live upgrades undesirable
<sitter> I do very much believe that this is ultimately why windows upgrades usually involve a reboot
<sitter> if you pull a library from under the application and put in a slightly different one, chances are one or another application will not take kindly to that
<yofel> well, we strongly recommend one too. What we would need is a big red reboot button whenever kdelibs or ksmserver(?) is updated
<sitter> ^ at laest for kdelibs that's there :P
<sitter> kdelibs triggers reboot notitifcations
<yofel> I stopped counting how many times kickoff->shutdown did nothing in vivid
<sitter> yofel: you really should take this to #plasma when it happens, that youtube video Riddell posted earlier had a similar thing happening and when I asked notmart he didn't have an immediate guess as to why that would happen
<yofel> will do, happens rather often here :P
<sitter> it most definitely shouldn't though. not for something as cruical as being able to actually reboot the computer
<kfunk> sitter: for Windows it's more easy: you can't overwrite files if they're open -> you can't do shit while $things are running.
<sitter> kfunk: ah that is true, hadn't thought of that
<yofel> well, there's 2 issues. clicking on shutdown not brining up the shutdown dialog (which is what I juts meant), and the shutdown dialog only quitting plasmashell and nothing more which I have right now (*that* doesn't happen in ci though)
<sitter> it makes sense in a way, of course OTOH that does prevent live patching when appropriate and necessary
<sitter> yofel: I haven't tested this in a while but the latter case could totally be a random application halting the shutdown
<sitter> last I checked what happened was that plasmashell would shut down, then some random app would tell ksmserver to wait because it needs to save something (kate) and then ksmserver never would be able to shut down
<yofel> hm, true... I'll try to make a ps dump later
<sitter> also the respective window blockign wouldn't be raised xD
<sitter> twas a right mess
<yofel> well, the only 2 things I usually have still running are quasselclient and yakuake, so I use latter do shutdown over dbus
<yofel> *to
<sitter> kf5 utopic looks good now
<sitter> Riddell: talk to me honey
 * Riddell blogs http://wire.kubuntu.org/
<Riddell> sitter: yo, what do you need?
<sitter> Riddell: more utopic testing
<sitter> Riddell: and probably an upload to vivid in case you want to review first, which would be handy
<yofel> can someone also please upload calligra from bzr? I added a breaks/replaces
<Riddell> what's up with khtml? "E: libkf5khtml5: symbols-file-contains-current-version-with-debian-revision on symbol"
<sitter> Riddell: qt5.3 crap
<Riddell> kpackage missing manpages?
<sitter> I'd just ignore it for now
<sitter> Riddell: no, false positives
<sitter> because no one can be bothered to fix this properly...............
<Riddell> sitter: but if there's new symbols then surely they need added to the .symbols files?
<Riddell> new manpages to the .install files
<sitter> ................
<Riddell> or the not-installed files
<sitter> [10:21] <sitter> Riddell: vivid ready except for symbol nonesense because of qt5.3 and false positives that ought to be resolved in git. same for utopic minus the symbol nonesense >.<
<sitter> [10:21] <sitter> needs testery
<sitter> [10:21] <sitter> Riddell: also do note for the archive upload that plasma-workspace must also be uploaded as it needed adjustments for the new kglobalaccel
<sitter> Riddell: the symbols update makes pointless work
<Riddell> mm ok
<sitter> the real solution to it is have Mirv land qt5.4
<Riddell> right
<seaLne> ovidiu-florin: we should be announcing the official akademy accomodaion in the next week or 2 
<seaLne> ovidiu-florin: we are also working on adding more info to the akademy website
<Mirv> hopefully really soon now.. (qt 5.4)
<sitter> Mirv: <3
<Mirv> the emulator packages need some love still, but functionally on the phone example it's now officially good enough
 * kfunk wonders if he'll ever get a confirmation of Debian that his bug has been registered
<sitter> kfunk: you should get a mail 'Info received ...'
<valorie> ovidiu-florin will be an Akademy virgin
<sebas> Akademy - deflowering nerds
<sitter> Oo
<Riddell> sitter: kf5 working good on vivid
 * Riddell trys a utopic chroot
<kfunk> sebas: lol
<kfunk> sebas: btw, I'd be interested in snorkeling instead of scuba diving at A Coruna :)
<kfunk> I know, I'm a pussy
<Riddell> but where's the canoeing?
<sebas> kfunk: not a pussy, I didn't specifically ask for anyone wanting to snorkel, but often it can be combined
<sebas> i.e. take the same boat, one group goes under, others stay at the surface
<kfunk> yeah, that'd be great
<sebas> I read that there are some diving spots which are also fun to snorkel
<kfunk> I'm still not sure I can come there earlier. I'm already quite short on vacation days
<sebas> kfunk: I can keep you in mind for that, as soon as I find others who want to dive, I'll check with one of the diving centers there about possibilities, and we can try to fit snorkeling in then
<sebas> aye, nothing's set in stone, anyway
<kfunk> yeah, just ping me again when you're taking a decision
<kfunk> awesome
<sebas> also, I haven't heard back from anybody yet
<sebas> so just an "I'd be interested, we'll see if we can make it work" is fine
<valorie> Riddell: you have to set up the canoeing
<sitter> <- wants to get drunk on a yacht
<sebas> who doesn't? :)
<Riddell> sitter: hmm my chroot says https://paste.kde.org/p6yf4mkca
<Riddell> on a dist-upgrade
<sitter> dist-upgrade from what?
<sitter> also turn on resolver debug
<kfunk> "Message with no Package: tag cannot be processed!" -- me vs. debian BTS: 0:1
<kfunk> granted. I should have RTFM.
<sitter> yeah, with an intuitive BTS you only get bugs from actual people :O
<valorie> doodly-doo, I <3 you
<soee> 2good morning
<Riddell> does it need a doodle? do we have much choice in what we choose?
<valorie> morning or afternoon
<valorie> very simple doodle
<Riddell> ah I see
<valorie> too many choices make people indecisive
<valorie> we should plan a dinner too
<kfunk> might be a *bit* too early for all this unfortunately :)
<valorie> last year was fun!
<valorie> kfunk: I know, I just want to get the ball rolling before people buy tickets
<kfunk> fair enough.
<kfunk> dinner would be best during "official" akademy, though
<valorie> plus this way we have first dibs
<ovidiu-florin> valorie: well put
<ovidiu-florin> seaLne: thank you for the notice
<ovidiu-florin> seaLne: do you have some kind of email notification?
 * valorie heads to bed
<Riddell> thanks valorie 
<seaLne> normally when we open registration we subscribe people to a list but that would probably be later on. its https://mail.kde.org/mailman/listinfo/akademy-attendees
<seaLne> ovidiu-florin: if you subscribe with the email that is set in identity.kde.org that will save you getting subscribed twice if you use different email addressess
<valorie> yw Riddell - gotta earn my Councillor pay
<valorie> :-)
<seaLne> valorie: is there a timezone issue with the doodle?
<seaLne> yeah looks like you set it in USA tz which it then changes based on geoip at a guess
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Riddell> sitter: kf57 seems to be installing and running good in my utopic chroot once I add the right ppa dependencies
<sitter> lol, ok
<sitter> does anyone else want to test kf5.7 upgrade on utopic?
<BluesKaj> no thanks sitter, vivid is already too annoying for my taste 
<soee> Riddell: moving 14.12.2 to vivid ?
<soee> BluesKaj: but he wants to test it on Utopic, you are scaed it might break your 14.10  ? :)
<sitter> Riddell: objections to copy 5.7 utopic?
<Riddell> sitter: none
<Riddell> soee: dunno sgclark was working on that
<BluesKaj> hi soee,. exactly
<sitter> W, [#27701]  WARN -- t-4: Caught exception wrong status line: "\x1F\x8B\b\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x00\x03\xABV*\xC9/I\xCC\x89/\xCE\xACJU\xB2R0\xD0QP*.I,*\x81\xB2S\xF3J\x8A2S\x8B\x81\xBC\xE8\xD8Z\x00\x16\xCE\x91\xC9,\x00\x00\x00HTTP/1.1 200 Ok"                                                                                                     
<soee> Riddell: i tested it already liek 2 days ago i think
<sitter> W, [#27701]  WARN -- t-3: Caught exception undefined method `closed?' for nil:NilClass  
<soee> Riddell: smmoth upgrade, without any roblems
 * sitter not sure his launchpad module is as threadsafe as it should be
<sitter> Riddell: btw, releaseme l10n is now threaded, landing caching still needs some architecture musing on how to best implement the cache transparently
<sitter> of course threading alone gives a heafty speedup already
<sitter> Riddell: 5.7 for utopic publishing
<santa_> sitter: just a quick question, what is the oldest kubuntu version which will have kde frameworks? utopic?
<sitter> santa_: yes
<santa_> ok, thanks. I will send a patch
* sitter changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - now even more Friendly Computing | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | Applications 14.12.2 Status http://goo.gl/Gy6Dya
<sitter> kubotu: newversion about-distro 2.0.1 http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/tmp/feburary/
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1420289
<sitter> kubotu: newversion debconf-kde 1.0.1 http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/tmp/feburary/
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1420291
<Riddell> ooh new stuff
<sitter> ^ updates translations
<sitter> also I was shocked
<sitter> tarme on about-distro took like 10 seconds without caching
 * sitter had to diff with old tar as he couldn't believe it would be that fast :O
<sgclark> morning
<Riddell> hi sgclark!
<BluesKaj> 'Morning sgclark
<sgclark> Riddell: yeah kde-applications for vivid is good to go, I have not actually done a proper archive upload. help!
<Riddell> sgclark: kubuntu-archive-upload is the magic script
<Riddell> sgclark: but as ever with these scripts you'll need to know what they are doing and check it is doing it
<sitter> the magic script that will screw up :suspicouslook:
<sgclark> lol
<sitter> it's a script with 268 lines, what could possibly go wrong
<Riddell> it should be checking out the packaging from git, downloading the tar, checking they are not out of date with the PPA, committing the release changelog to debian/changelog and making the source files ready to upload
<sitter> oh ah
<sitter> blimey
<yofel> FWIW, Riddell or sitter should do the upload. Only a subset of the applications is actually in the packageset
<sitter> Riddell: I know why your uploads of frameworks always were missing things
<sitter> the upload script is based on the text files listing the packages
<sitter> the ones you always forget to update from what I have seen :P
<sitter> ^ the text files I find insulting tbh
<sitter> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10158846/
<sitter> :S
<sgclark> yofel: I know ktux is no good and cantor for the moment... what else do you  mean?
<sgclark> Riddell: what yofel states ^ ?
<sitter> sgclark: he means you can't upload some of them because you have no permissions outside the kubuntu packageset
<sitter> well you can, launchpad will just go 'nono'
<sitter> yofel: the question of course is... shouldn't the packages be moved to the packageset?
<Riddell> right, would be worth getting a list of those packages and poking whoever can add them
<sgclark> oh well then you two should do it then...
<sitter> sgclark: no, you should, then you check your mails for rejected things and then we can go annoy someone to add them to the packageset ;)
<Riddell> right
<sgclark> alrighty
<sitter> if kubuntu devs can't upload all packages we maintain it defeats the purpose of being kubuntu dev 
<Riddell> Tm_T: what did you make of the ubuntu phone?
<sitter> so that ought to be fixed
<sitter> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10158907/ who can spot the problem?
<Tm_T> Riddell: it's proper ubuntu so I wonder what stuff in the repos suopor mir
<sgclark> kdeapplications is now kde-applications I think
<Tm_T> that's prolly the biggest culptit
<sgclark> kf5 does not have a # check
<sitter> it's all wrong xD
<soee> sitter: wtat is teh language used there ?
<sitter> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10158947/ more sensible version
<sitter> soee: garbage
<sitter> eh
<sitter> python
<sitter> #freudianslip
<sgclark> lol
<soee> doesn't look to complicated :)
<Riddell> Tm_T: will it take over the world?
<yofel> sitter: they should, but maybe you can figure out a good script to get one binary package of each kf5 and application source and add that to the supported seed?
<sitter> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10159013/ same thing expressed in rubee
<sitter> yofel: it's all getting redone as part of ci tooling if I get my way
<sitter> but yeah, the biggest problem with tooling right now is that it has no shared classes (has no classes really) so you can't go in the upload script 'give-me-all-frameworks' and some class would figure out how to do that and how to make sure the list is actually complete
<sitter> I mean, making sure the list is complete for the most part would probably entail an ls on depot.kde.org and then building a repo-upstreamsrc-debsrc-deb map
<sgclark> archive upload has no support for kde-applications
<sitter> which in turn isn't possible because there is no thing that one could ask 'whats-all-our-debsrcs' and then there's no thing 'what-debs-does-this-debsrc-create' etc. etc.
<sitter> sgclark: -r kdeapplications
<sitter> (from looking at the code)
<sgclark> hmm perhaps I need to update my branch
<Tm_T> Riddell: I do believe there's a concept that has a place in the market
<Riddell> Tm_T: in terms of UI or freedom or what?
<Tm_T> well the fact that if need be you can just use apt-get like on any ubuntu
<Tm_T> and the fact that the normal use doesn't mean installing dozen of apps that has access to your data
<sgclark> Riddell: where does pull-ppa-source come from, I don't seem to have it and I can't find where it would be
<Riddell> sgclark: looks like it's in kubuntu-dev-tools
<sitter> sgclark: kubuntu-dev-tools
<sgclark> thanks
<Riddell> which of course should be tidied up and moved into kubuntu-automation
<jmux> Do you think it would be a lot of afford to get KF5 and Plasma 5 running on 14.04? Our next major update might be available end of this year and I'm trying to convince myself and the others to switch...
 * jmux is currently on a workshop to plan LiMux development for this year
<jmux> And - of caouse - colab would still have to run with KDE 4 - not sure how that would interact (akonadi KDE4 and all)...
<sitter> there is no kdepim5 anyway, so that should be fine
<jmux> How much stuff of the KF5 packages is tied to technologies - like systemd - not available in 14.04?
<Riddell> jmux: it doesn't use systemd
<sitter> backporting all the stuff might be a bit tricky... off the top of my head you'd need all the frameworks and all of plasma which comes in at some 120 or so source packages, plus 15 for qt, if you care about bluetooth you'd additionally need bluez+pulseaudio, other than that I think from a dependency point of view the gap between 14.10 and 14.04 isn't that big
<Riddell> right it's a big job but I don't think a difficult one
<sitter> libinput and libepoxy definitely need backporting but I don't think anything in 14.04 uses those, so that's as straight forward as it gets
<Riddell> if someone wants to put in the time then sure
<jmux> Well - we're more talking about 15.04 base. I don't think the 14.04 based work will start in the next 3 months. And I nhave to think about a KF5 LibreOffice backend.
<Riddell> jmux: I did start to look at qt5 libreoffice when in munich and we have a list of the icons and it just needs someone to finish off the script to put the icons in the right place (Quintasan may even have looked at that)
<jmux> Hmm - so from your POV there is nothing like "I wouldn't do this, because it would need any changes to a core 14.04 technology" (like gcc compiler)
<Riddell> jmux: porting the libreoffice widgets is obviously a bigger task and I suspect I'm scared off that for now
<jmux> Riddell: Yeah - I know, but that would still use the KDE4 backend just with KF5 icons.
<sitter> jmux: qt is pretty much the most core thing that needs exchanging
<jmux> We currently don't have any qt5 based apps, so qt5 would just install parallel to qt4
<jmux> So I guess qt5 should - just compile. There is already qt5 5.2.1 in 14.04, so I guess it would be more or less a recompile of current packages.
<Riddell> yes I would guess so too
<jmux> I've already done a Xorg backport for etch some years agos using automatic scrips and general patches - probably that would be possible for KF5 too.
<Riddell> jmux: many kde applications still use qt4 and kdelibs4 so continuing to use libreoffice with new icons is perfectly in line with most kde applications
<jmux> That' was something like 60 source packages in these days
<jmux> I guess we'll wait for 15.04 and get some testers on it, so they can decide, if it is stable enought
<sitter> sounds sensible
<sgclark> I am clearly still missing something. http://paste.ubuntu.com/10159427/
<sitter> the toolign is all so very terrible :@
<sitter> sgclark: what happens if you run that command manually?
<sitter> although
<sitter> Package not found in the PPA is pretty much as clear as it gets ^^
<sgclark> same
<sgclark> it is there tho
<sitter> #toolingfail
<sitter> sources = ppa.getPublishedSources(distro_series=lpseries, status="Pending", source_name=args.package, exact_match=True)
<sitter> wut
<santa_> I have a somewhat decent tooling to bump the build depends in siduction by the way
<sitter> shadeslayer: y u break tools
<sitter> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-dev-tools/trunk/revision/202
<sitter> sgclark: should be fixed now
<sitter> shadeslayer: ^ please fix that properly if you want pending included
<sgclark> sitter: great thanks
<sgclark> should fatal: '4:14.12.2-0ubuntu1' is not a valid tag name. be something I am concerned about?
<sitter> shadeslayer, Riddell: in case I haven't done so by 22 UTC and you happen to be online, please unpause CI http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/
 * sitter will try to remember though xD
<sitter> don't want to hammer the builders in the middle of the day
<sitter> on that note
<sitter> Riddell: have you done the archive upload?
<Riddell> nope
<sgclark> anyone ^?
<sitter> Riddell: are you goint to?
<Riddell> wasn't aware I was expected to, should I?
<sitter> Riddell: would be lovely
 * sitter would only get even more outraged by the shit scripts
<sitter> sgclark: broken
<sitter> Riddell: how does kubuntu-archive-upload work for you?
<sitter> sgclark can't push because it is tagging with tag names that get rejected by git.debian
<sitter> (which is interesting in of itself really)
<sgclark> wait, next line is already tagged
<Riddell> sitter: what do you want me to upload?
<sitter> Riddell: frameworks
<sitter> sgclark: lol
<sitter> it's madness
<sitter> all of this
<sitter> madness
<sgclark> so when this thing is done I will have a pile of .changes to upload to somewhere or ?
<Riddell> yep
 * yofel wonders why kubuntu-archive-upload still pushes as part of the main loop :S
<yofel> sitter: do you have a plan when you want to rewrite all that?
<yofel> and is that planned to be ruby?
<yofel> and what's with all the quadrupled code in there /o\
<Riddell> oh please don't rewrite in ruby
<yofel> we should rewrite in python3
<Riddell> hmm, someone updated lots of these frameworks in git and didn't update them in the ppa
<Riddell> so it's going to prompt me to confirm every one
<yofel> -.-
<yofel> I think we also have a #workflowfail somewhere
<sgclark> Riddell: I did 3 merges last, it was late, I thought I did ppa builds but possibly I forgot...
<Riddell> sgclark: what what? I'm just talking about sitter's frameworks packages
<sgclark> oh sorry
<sgclark> I did fix kpackage, I know I did an upload on that though
<sitter> yofel: #toolingfail
<sitter> if there is a change in git something should upload to ppa
<sitter> sgclark: btw you made your changes in the wrong branch :P
<sitter> yofel: also most of it is rewritten in ruby already as part of kci, the concepts underlying all of it anyway
<sgclark> sitter: that does not surprise me, where should I have made it? 
<sitter> on that note, if having the code be ruby prevents people from creating things like this I think I'd be a much less depressed person http://paste.ubuntu.com/10158907/
<sitter> sgclark: vivid_archive
<sitter> also see my mail about merge orders from a month or two ago
<yofel> yeah... but I think you can do that in ruby too :S
<sitter> vivid_archive automerges into unstable, unstable into unstable_$series as well as stable, stable into stable_$series
<sgclark> alright, yeah I am behind on email, I will look for it. apologies
<yofel> if I have some time I might at least try to rewrite parts of what we have (hopefully without breaking anything)
<sitter> yofel: yes, since shadeslayer and I are the only ones who actually write ruby that helps a lot
<sitter> mh
<sitter> actually
<sitter> the biggest problem with our current stuff is that there is 0 test coverage :P
<yofel> right
<sgclark> dumb question, where is this archive upload script putting these .changes files?
<Riddell> sgclark: you can specify it in -t foo  or it'll put them in /tmp/<random>
<Riddell> I think
<Riddell> inside the upload/ directory
<Riddell> and anything it gets confused by inside the manual/ directory
<sgclark> as much as I crash /tmp is bad... ok thanks
<Riddell> I always use -t ~/src/foo
<yofel> sitter: please check that I didn't misunderstand that http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/+junk/kubuntu-automation/revision/509
<sitter> yofel: does kdesc actually have to be specified explicitly now?
<sitter> other than looks fine
<yofel> yes, because it defaults to kdeapplications. With the old logic you already had to do that though because there's a defualt for releasetype
<yofel> oh great, we have hardcoded ppa's in there /o\
<sitter> yeah
<sitter> it's a lovely script
<yofel> and shortcut git urls for debian //o\\
<sitter> much spaghetti
<yofel> I need a break, bbl ^^
<yofel> I just fixed the tagging, whoever is against the tags being "ubuntu/<version>" please complain
<yofel> now really bbl
<yofel> (that's e.g. ubuntu/4%14.12.2-0ubuntu1)
<shadeslayer> sitter: oh funsies
<shadeslayer> sorry about that
<Riddell> sitter: kf5 5.7.0 uploading
<Riddell> sgclark: how's your uploading going?
<sgclark> Riddell: archive script still running
<sitter> yofel: the pre-receive hook serverside might be against it
<sitter> didn't it reject anything but a debian prefix or something like that?
<sitter> there definitely was some weirdness
<shadeslayer> sitter: what to do with QCA in Debian btw?
<shadeslayer> It keeps failing with the shit symbols
<sitter> remove symbols file
<sitter> as part of your build
<sitter> or implement the kubuntu_unstable_$series logic to have a divergent branch
<yofel> <maxy> Mmh, we had a kwin 5:66 in squeeze..
<yofel> <maxy> What version number should I use then for kwin?
<yofel> <maxy> 6:5.x.x-x ?
<yofel> yay, one more epoch version
<soee_> ;-)
<sgclark> err dput ... where? for archive
<sgclark> Riddell: ^
<sgclark> nm
<ovidiu-florin> What's BoF ?
<sgclark> bird of feather meetings, typically mini hackfests / planning meetings
<Quintasan> Riddell: Yeah, I'm working on the script right now
<Quintasan> I also have to handle the MR for ktron
<Quintasan> Urgh'\
<Quintasan> Riddell: Could you reply to https://git.reviewboard.kde.org/r/121589/ ? IMO it makes no sense for another MR for the same thing
<Quintasan> Unless I'm missing something
<sgclark> Riddell: pretty much 80% were rejected for me....
<Quintasan> Riddell: Actually, I'd consider having the files renamed as well
<Quintasan> Well, nevermind, I'd have to go to do a renaming in the code as well.
<Riddell> Quintasan: what do I reply to it?
<Quintasan> I'm wondering now.
<Quintasan> Riddell: I'd say that the names you proposed should be enough as the initial transition worked this way
<Quintasan> Riddell: The whole thing requires major refactoring just to get rid of the names but I have no time to tackle it this week
<kfunk> I'm *so* waiting for Plasma 5.2.1 -- that kded5 i-eat-your-cpu bug is driving me crazy :|
<R33D3M33R> kfunk: +1
<R33D3M33R> the current situation is pretty bad for laptop owners
<kfunk> yay, I always notice when my fan is starting to annoy me ;)
<soee_> kfunk: we all waiting for it :D
<soee_> there is also fix for kwrited 
<R33D3M33R> anyone knows why was the metapackage kdegames removed from vivid?
<yofel> R33D3M33R: yes, not sure why though
<yofel> "  * Remove kde-sc meta packages, they are no longer valid"
<yofel> Riddell: that's not completely true...
<yofel> it's not like all the applications are removed from the archive
<R33D3M33R> interesting
<yofel> Riddell: the only thing that's no longer valid are the meta packages that contained the old plasma workspace
<santa_> yep, they can/should be reworked (I did for my siduction stuff)
<Riddell> yofel: yeah they can be recreated if you like but with all the changes in upstream releases my feeling is that kubuntu has its own meta packages and if debian wants to have some others that's up to them
<santa_> well, that's also true, I reworked it because those are our metapackages too
<santa_> unrelated question: are you backporting phonon 4.8.3 to utopic?
<sgclark> Riddell: did you see my epic rejection list? it is causing the few that did not get rejected to fail.
<ovidiu-florin> sgclark: thank you
<ovidiu-florin> I asked what's BOF because my name is Bogdan Ovidiu-Florin so... BOF :D
<sgclark> ah hehe
<ovidiu-florin> In romania we usually put our Last name at the beginning
<ovidiu-florin> even though we call the First name "first name" (literal translation
<ovidiu-florin> )
<yofel> # Enforces some rules in the repository.
<yofel> #
<yofel> # Packaging tags:
<yofel> #
<yofel> # * tag is under debian/ namespace;
<yofel> that, is a problem :S
<yofel> except that... "#error("only tags in the debian/ namespace are allowed");" is clearly commented out...
<yofel> hm, there's a version check too though :/
<Riddell> sgclark: yep, I don't know who controls the keys to that but cjwatson would be a good try to forward it to
<soee> sgclark: some 14.12.2 packages  are uploaded to archive? i see some update
<sgclark> soee: sorry, despite being kubuntu developer 80% of the packages were rejected saying I did not have upload rights.
<soee> :-)
<soee> strange that there are so big restrictions when it comes to uploads
<yofel> comes from having to manage a lot of developers :/
<yofel> sgclark: you can upload what's in the packageset for kubuntu ("edit-acl -P kubunt -S vivid query" from lp:ubuntu-archive-tools tells you the package list)
<soee> hmm, there should be few people that could coordinate this and give proper rights to trusted devs
<yofel> said packageset is generated from the packages in our seed (i.e. what's on the release image + the supported seed)
<sgclark> yofel: that is not very many haha
<yofel> soee: that's called being an ubuntu-core-dev...
<sgclark> yofel: and as you said they should have done it.. oh well, seems that a kubuntu developer should be able to upload kde stuff... I sent an email to this cjwatson, we'll what happens
<yofel> yeah sure, but the problem is how you define "kde stuff". As I said, it's stuff on our images and dependencies (e.g. you can change x264, if you ever want to) so random new kde applications that we don't explicitely ship and where we don't say that we support them are not something we can change
<valorie> hopefully I fixed the doodle poll
<sgclark> well I do not define kde-applications as ubuntu-core, alas I digress, I tried, I failed, moving on. 
<yofel> right, it's not a fault on your side, someone will just have to fix our packageset
 * yofel is off to bed, gn8
<sgclark> night!
#kubuntu-devel 2015-02-11
<Riddell> sgclark: just send the list to cjwatson, he'll sort it out
<sgclark> Riddell: I sent him an email.
<Riddell> lovely
<sgclark> heh he sent me to a list with ScottK on it, I guess I will bug him.
<ScottK> sgclark: I'll try to take a look at it, but almost certainly not before Friday due to $work/family stuff.
<sgclark> ScottK: ok thanks
<soee> good morning
<seaLne> valorie: atleast to me the doodle is still showing 1730 and 2100. also seems like huge interest in it so far...
<seaLne> valorie: not that the tz is a big issue as long as people know
<valorie> cool
<valorie> well, I've done what I can with it
<seaLne> yep
<seaLne> atleast from my point of view from room allocation there is no great rush to decide morning/afternoon on the thursday but i assume it will effect peoples travel plans and attendance etc
<valorie> exactly the point
<valorie> I would prefer if people stayed the whole week, but I know that's not always possible
<soee> valorie: the guy with network problem fixed it ?
<valorie> he stopped responding, soee
<valorie> never even told me what version of kubuntu he was using
<soee> valorie: ah, ok :)
<soee> he was @ 14.10
<soee> but he was totaly new to linux i think
<valorie> yes
<valorie> can't help someone who won't talk to ya
<soee> true :D
<soee> is this any important warning: Warning: Setting GRUB_TIMEOUT to a non-zero value when GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT is set is no longer supported. ?
<sitter> valorie: fwiw, you can actually turn off automatic time zone adjustment nonesense
<valorie> sitter: when I looked, all I could do is tell it Spain
<valorie> so that's what I did
<sitter> ah yes
<sitter> they removed that option
<sitter> doodle is also getting more annoying than it is worth
<valorie> not sure there is a free alternative
<sitter> I hear shadeslayer wants to try rails development :P
<valorie> so trendy
<valorie> although isn't that last year's trend
<sitter> anyway, the problem wiht the timezone snafu is that it always defaults to whatever the user is identified as. all you as poll admin can do is set which time zone the original times are from apparently
<valorie> well, timezones are incredibly annoying
<sitter> so you can enter spain, if you then visist the doodle in private browsing mode you should still see the times in PST though
<valorie> we should all use the same time, UTC
<sitter> true
<sitter> which doodle doesn't let you do anymore ;)
<sitter> so ... shadeslayer please be writing a doodle replacment
<sitter> http://alternativeto.net/software/doodle/
<sitter> http://alternativeto.net/software/dudle/
<sitter> much open source
<valorie> hmmm
<lordievader> Good morning.
<sitter> oh lovely kci turned all red
<sitter> hooray
<sitter> おはようlordievader
<lordievader> sitter: おはいようございます。
<lordievader> sitter: 元気ですか。
<Riddell> sgclark: I don't suppose I'm on the list?
<sitter> lordievader: too much kanji, can't understand nothing :'<
<lordievader> sitter: Is げんきですか better?
<lordievader> Or in romaji 'genki desuka' ;)
<Riddell> Quintasan: I do say in the ktron review request "I also think the kdesnake script and .desktop file should go away, you can set it in the UI." and albert seems to agree so I guess it's a simple case of killing that from the cmakelists file
 * Mirv waits for 5.7 release to migrate to release pocket to be able to update Qt 5.4 silo
<Riddell> Mirv: how do you mean silo?
<sitter> lordievader: slightly. はい、元気です
<Mirv> Riddell: the landing PPA, what we call silos
<Mirv> https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-005/+packages
<lordievader> やった！
<sitter> Riddell: what we call a stage those weird folks call a silo :P
<Mirv> haha :)
<Riddell> fair enough but why also call it landing?  too many words!
<sitter> surely it has to do with space travel
 * sitter is outraged by himself using too much chdir in code that is supposed to get threading now >.<
<sitter> hm
<Riddell> as ever launchpad has failed to do the required retries to get everything to build
 * Riddell runs  ubuntu-build --batch --retry `cat kf5-packages-vivid.txt`
<sitter> wgrant: do you happen to know whether something changed WRT how publishing works? today's kubuntu dailies had an incredible amount of failures from having arch:any being published but arch:all no, our logic for how we decide whether everything is published did not change in months though :/
<sitter> oh
<sitter> wgrant: nevermind, I think jenkins is to blame
<wgrant> Probably, nothing's changed :)
<sitter> somehow it tried to build things in the wrong order
 * sitter shakes fist
<sitter> wgrant: there was something flaky going on though. a build had status failed-to-build yesterday at around 22:13 UTC but now is a success. builds don't get retried by our tooling so that is rather odd
<sitter> kwidgetsaddons [i386] (5.7.0+git20150210.2206+14.10-0ubuntu0) Failed to build :: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/unstable/+build/6964765 :: None
<wgrant> sitter: An NTP upgrade caused havoc last night, and we retried a lot of builds.
<sitter> ok, that explains it then :)
<sitter> launchpad publishing things that jenkins isn't aware of screws with the dep ordering on our side
<wgrant> Ah
 * sitter puts writing a safeguard on his todo
<sitter> Riddell: you and your wrap and sort :P http://i.imgur.com/XNx0Vzv.jpg
<sitter> Riddell: do you remember why kdelibs5-data is there? or is it just an oversight? according to the history it was part of the original import, but it isn't explained why it is needed
<sitter> seems a bit weird as a build dependency, even more so considering it is kde4libs
<Riddell> sitter: probably a mistake, scrap it
<santa_> I remember a long time ago someone told me how apt-get could explain why it wants to remove a package (in a verbose way, like aptitude does)
<santa_> and I think it was shadeslayer or yofel :P
<santa_> could you refresh my memory?
<sitter> google apt debug resolver
<santa_> tried hard but couldn't find it on my own, thanks
<sitter> -o        Debug::pkgProblemResolver
<sitter> hm
<sitter> Riddell: for plasma releases, aren't you supposed to branch the stuff?
<sitter> or is someone else doing that?
<sitter> because it appears to me that documentation wasn't branched to stable... like... ever
<sitter> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/l10n-kf5/de/docs/kde-workspace/ -> http://websvn.kde.org/branches/stable/l10n-kf5/de/docs/kde-workspace
<Riddell> shadeslayer: ping? how do we find the /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/qt5/bin/ directory in cmake (for findqtwaylandscanner from cmake-extra-modules)
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<soee> hiho BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey soee
<soee> oh i see frameworks 5.7 landed in vivid
<soee> any news aboutr QT 5.4 ?
<sitter> soon was the word
<yofel> Riddell: /usr/lib/CMAKE_LIBRARY_ARCHITECTURE/qt5/bin ?
<santa_> sitter: I might have some time this afternoon to work on making muon buildable on sid[uction], would you review/push changes to debconf-kde, qapt and qca-qt5?
<santa_> I already had some changes for debconf-kde, but then I saw your message about 1.0.1 being released
<sitter> 1.0.1 only updates translations
<sitter> santa_: fwiw, unless you have multiple commits I'd find it handy if you simply sent a git format-patch
<sitter> git am goes much faster than remote add && fetch && cherry-pick
<sitter> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10173044/
<sitter> my code makes me cry :'<
<sitter> yo, mister Riddell, the en_US cmakelists in plasma-desktop is still busted, uses add_subdir in subdirs :P
<santa_> sitter: I think I will have various commits for debconf-kde. it doesn't install the translations currently, so I would add a -data package, qca is not in git so I could send you a debdiff and about qapt I already have three
<sitter> http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/kde-req/qca-qt5.git/
<santa_> in any case you don't need to cherry-pick actually. isn't git remote add gitorious <url> git pull gitorious kubuntu_vivid_archive_tmp && git push origin kubuntu_vivid_archive enough?
<santa_> oh, didn't know about that repository, looked in the wrong place, thanks!
<sitter> santa_: that's subsantially more typing and copy and pasting than clicking on an attachment in the mail client and running git am ~/Downloads/whatever
<sitter> hence why I think for single patches simply attaching the format-patch is better
<santa_> sitter: just checked how git format-patch works (I heard about it but never used before) it seems it works for multiple commits, if I have 3 commits for instance you would prefer me to send the three patches attached in a mail?
<sitter> santa_: git format-patch -1 HEAD exports only the topmost commit
<sitter> instead of HEAD you can of course use any other commitish expression
<sitter> equally -3 would then export 3 patches and so on
<santa_> yeah, just checked using a commit hash
<Riddell> sgclark: having a sleep in today? :)
<Riddell> sitter: it uses ecm_optional_add_subdirectory() is that not right?
<Riddell> sitter: ah you talk about doc/kcontrol/CMakeLists.txt
<Riddell> sitter: shall I change all that to ecm_optional_add_subdirectory() ?
<shadeslayer> sitter: Mr. Sitter
<shadeslayer> sitter: any thoughts on how to CI Qt 5 for Debian
<sitter> with a stick
<shadeslayer> pft
<sitter> Riddell: I'd say so, either we copy all CMakeLists from en_US to all other languages or none
<sitter> only copying the topmost seems silly considering the nesting in plasma-desktop
<Riddell> sitter: ok pushed
<Riddell> sitter: fix for the fix pushed
<sgclark> Riddell: hi :) yeah I was up till 11pm last night working on kde ci stuff
<Riddell> your dedication to the cause of freedom continues to impress :)
<sgclark> :)
<Riddell> sgclark: anyway ScottK says he can't change the upload rights until the weekend so if you need me to debsign a bunch of .changes files let me know
<sgclark> Riddell: yeah it would be nice to get this stuff uploaded
<sitter> Riddell: xD
<Riddell> sgclark: I need access to the .changes and .dsc files then I think, either through ssh to a sever or you can tar them up and send them to me
<sgclark> ok
<sitter> Riddell: did you see my question about l10n branching?
<Riddell> sitter: nope, please repeat
<sitter> Riddell: 
<sitter> <sitter> Riddell: for plasma releases, aren't you supposed to branch the stuff?
<sitter> <sitter> or is someone else doing that?
<sitter> <sitter> because it appears to me that documentation wasn't branched to stable... like... ever
<sitter> <sitter> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/l10n-kf5/de/docs/kde-workspace/ -> http://websvn.kde.org/branches/stable/l10n-kf5/de/docs/kde-workspace
<Riddell> sitter: that's a good question, I don't know but I guess I should know
<Riddell> tsdgeos: can you enlighten? ↑
<Riddell> for plasma releases do I need to branch the docs manually?
<tsdgeos> Riddell: it is expected you to copy them or to ask people to copy them for you yes
<tsdgeos> it won't happen magically
<Riddell> ah
<Riddell> tsdgeos: and .po files?
<tsdgeos> same
<Riddell> tsdgeos: but scripty has  put lots of .pot files here http://websvn.kde.org/branches/stable/l10n-kf5/templates/messages/kde-workspace/
<sitter> Riddell: that's not the same as the po though
<sitter> pot gets populated because you set the stable branch on projects.kde.org I suppose
<Riddell> right, I had thought that was all I had to do
<sitter> yeah, arguably that would be a handy thing to have
<sitter> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10174161/
<sitter> omnom
<Riddell> sitter: looks good
<sitter> Riddell: when is the next release?
<Riddell> 5.2.1 tars due a week tomorrow
<sitter> ok, should be fine then
<sitter> Riddell: I think I am going to leave caching out for now, see how you like it if you find it too slow we can still look into caching
 * sitter is quite afraid of caching going wrong resulting in arbitarily broken tarballs
<Riddell> sitter: you said you'd made it super fast though didn't you? is that the threading?
<sitter> threading+caching = super fast
<sitter> treading = very fast
<sitter> I do have caching code, alas monkey patched onto the existing classes and caching svn reliably is an art of its own so if threading alone offers a good enough speedup I'd perfer not to use caching for now
<Riddell> sitter: fair enough, very fast is still lovely
<sitter> Riddell: fwiw, depending on how fast the intertubes in the office are there'd be more useful gain to be had from reducing the overall svn calls to make threads return faster rather than from caching. on 5mbit I am almost the entire time maxed out downloading so for me right now overall IO is the bigger bottleneck and short of respinning tarballs you'd have to have that IO anyway
<sitter> so perhaps also keep an eye on ksysguard for network traffic when you do the next release
<Riddell> gotcha, although internet in the office is kindae variable
<BluesKaj> is activities still broken on 15.04 ?
<sitter> Riddell: even so you'd see very prominent spikes throughout the translation/documentation steps
<sitter> perhaps the better notion would be to also run the script on the scripty host tough and work on the l10n data there, that surely would be fast xD
<mitya57> Mirv, hi, Lisandro uploaded a new qtchooser to Debian experimental with my patch applied upstream, can I sync it?
<mitya57> (We were behind Debian so it's not only that change)
<Riddell> sgclark: http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/files.tar.gz
<sgclark> Riddell: thanks!
<santa_> Riddell: I'm sorry to bother you in your "stepping back" month, but could you check if you have unpushed changes to qca-qt5's git?
<sgclark> Riddell: what was the trick to not check sig?
<Riddell> sgclark: man dput  knows
<Riddell> --unsomething
<Riddell> and you have to put the --unsomething straight after the dput
<Riddell> santa_: I don't.  why?
<santa_> sgclark: dput -u <whatever>
<sgclark> fine I rtfm
<sgclark> thank you
<santa_> Riddell: because I'm missing your latest symbol changes in git; these changes are apparently available in kubuntu's archive (version 2.1.0.3-0ubuntu2)
<santa_> however git only has stuff until -0ubuntu1
<santa_> perhaps you uploaded the -0u2 revision without using git? if that's the case I can fix it in my next merge request (I'm trying to get muon build on sid[udction])
<Riddell> santa_: yes maybe, go ahead
<santa_> * sid[uction]
<santa_> ok, thanks
<_Groo_> hi guys
<_Groo_> any news on 14.12 apps for utopic? (ci) or you gives gave up and went just for vivid?
<BluesKaj> _Groo_, backports?
<_Groo_> but can i use backports with ci?
<BluesKaj> I suppose if you comment the ci ppa
<Riddell> _Groo_: I've not had time to finish off the job and publish them I'm afraid
<_Groo_> Riddell: but its the works, thats good to know
<_Groo_> its in 
<Riddell> you can probably add the relevant staging ppa and it'll work
<Riddell> but then sitter will cry
<Mirv> mitya57: the same on this channel :)
<claydoh> would it be possible to edit http://www.kubuntu.org/news/plasma-5.2 to specify that one still needs to have the next ppa installed along with next-backports, as well as what one needs to install in order to properly install it all?
<_Groo_> Riddell: why will sitter cry?
<_Groo_> Riddell: show me the relevant staging ppa! i dare you!
<Riddell> _Groo_: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/next-stage2
<Quintasan> Riddell: Does this mean you want me to file another MR or I can somehow update yours with the changes?
<Riddell> Quintasan: updating the existing one seems easiest
<Quintasan> Blast it, okay. I'll get to it today.
<soee> whats does the /usr/share/ghostscript do ?
<yofel> man ghostscript?
<soee> thank you
<yofel> ^^
<soee> yofel: any news when QT 5.4 will be released for vivid ?
<yofel> "soon"
<soee> :)
<yofel> I'm the wrong person to ask :P
<Sput> Riddell, ScottK: which kind of freezes (and dates) do you need from Quassel upstream for getting the next version into 15.04?
<Riddell> Sput: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VividVervet/ReleaseSchedule
<Sput> KF5 porting is mostly done, btw
<Riddell>  February 19th
<Riddell> 	
<Riddell> Warning /!\ FeatureFreeze
<Sput> Riddell: yeah, been on that page, but there's many freezes there :)
<Riddell> kf5 is probably a new feature so that's the important one
<Sput> Riddell: ok, so the freeze is actually on the 19th? last time I missed a freeze because I thought it was on Thursday but it actually happened on Monday
<Sput> but that may have been beta1
<Sput> Riddell: how many days prior to the 19th should we tag, so you have enough time to package? or is it sufficient to just tag and tarball our feature-frozen beta1 on the 19th?
<Riddell> right betas will freeze a few days before release, but feature freeze is the thursday
<Riddell> Sput: on the 19th should be fine
<Sput> Riddell: ok, that gives me a few more days to squeeze in some pending PRs :)
<Sput> although I'm afraid DCC support will have to wait for another release :/
<_Groo_> kio-mtp is still broken with ci, even with stage-next2
<_Groo_> still interferes with kf5
<_Groo_> i could use nautilus but meh.... maybe kio-mtp will be fixed
#kubuntu-devel 2015-02-12
<bukai> Good Morning 
<soee> good morning
<Riddell> sgclark: looks like much of 14.12.2 compiled fine, the kf5 bits still need retried because 5.7 is still incomplete so I'm running the retry script over that too
<lordievader> Good morning.
<sitter> Riddell: btw kde4libs likely will need forced migration, it's been blocked for ages on unrelated nonsense :P
<Riddell> meh, force migration scares me, someone from the release team always grumps at me about it
<Sick_Rimmit> Goor morning lovelies
<Sick_Rimmit> s/Goor/Good/
<kubotu> Sick_Rimmit meant: "Good morning lovelies"
<Riddell> hi Sick_Rimmit 
<Sick_Rimmit> Hi.. 
<Sick_Rimmit> Am hoping to get some time to do some packaging next week, will take a look at Kdevelop then
<Sick_Rimmit> I've assigned it to me in Launchpad
<Riddell> lovely
<sitter> Riddell: we could always try to fix the underlying issues, but IIRC the problems are a bit
<sitter> meh
<sitter> e.g. cantor fails because some dep is not installing or something
<Riddell> I had hoped that by overriding those cantor and other tests once it would remember that but it seems not
<R33D3M33R> hi, the dropbox icon is not displaying in system tray (Kubuntu 15.04) ... the Dropbox client seems to be running
<R33D3M33R> any idea how to fix?
<sitter> Riddell: so what would you prefer? override or should I try to stab the failures away?
<sitter> R33D3M33R: http://blog.martin-graesslin.com/blog/2014/06/where-are-my-systray-icons/
<R33D3M33R> sitter: thanks for the link!
<Riddell> sitter: slangasek said they should be removed which I think means patching them out
<sitter> the tests?
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> I think
<Riddell> you may want to confirm with him
<sitter> not here can't be bothered to /join :P
<sitter> the new pkg-kde-tools erroring out doesn't piss me off at all...
<BluesKaj> Greetings from the Great White North
<soee> ;o
<sitter> Riddell: I can't even get contor to build in my local autopkgtext >.<
 * sitter tries with qemu
<sgclark> morning
<Riddell> hi sgclark lass
<sgclark> oh cantor , that the one asking for kf5 configs in qt4. I should not have uploaded :(
<Riddell> ppc64el fail https://launchpadlibrarian.net/197422410/buildlog_ubuntu-vivid-ppc64el.khtml_5.7.0-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<Riddell> sitter: when will kubuntu ci get ppc64el? surely that's easy to add :)
<sitter> pft
<sgclark> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=343892
<ubottu> KDE bug 343892 in kalgebra-backend "Could not find a package configuration file provided by "Analitza"" [Normal,Confirmed]
<sgclark> 4.13? hmm
<sitter> :@
<sitter> Riddell: can't build cantor in autopkgtest it hates me or something
<sitter> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10188801/
<sitter> actually it's possibly pkg-kde-tools being garbage
<sitter> on a related note
<sitter> sgclark, Riddell: isn't cantor version supposed to be 14.12.2?
<sitter> I only see .0
<sitter> sgclark: also the breakage is not because of you
<sgclark> right. 14.12.2
<sitter> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cantor <- only .0
<sitter> not uploaded or rejected?
<sitter> Riddell: where's shadeslayer?
<sgclark> sitter: oh possibly part of the rejected pile. alas probably best it did not get uploaded. http://goo.gl/Gy6Dya
<sgclark> I am kinda confused on the answer to my bug
<sgclark> why would 14.12.2 want 4.13 depend? lol
<sitter> sgclark: because cantor is not ported yet so it cannot use the new antalitza
<Riddell> sitter: nobody knows
<sitter> which is a bit meh, but not entirely silly
<sitter> Riddell: he wanted to discuss things and then he doesnt show up >.<
 * sitter going to leave in half an hour
<sitter> not feeling too well
<sgclark> awww :( feel better
<Riddell> I think it is entirely silly for upstream to release a dependency which isn't compatible with the application released together
<sitter> Riddell: analitza is a library
<sgclark> yeah I mentioned that on bug report, I don't think this is possible lol
<sitter> Riddell: it's like there's kde4 applications even though there's kf5 libraries :P
<sitter> Riddell, sgclark: when you upload cantor please make sure that you have the latest revision, I just add a potential fix for the failing test
<sgclark> ok
<sgclark> I don't see how it is possible though
<sitter> how what is possible?
<sgclark> it depends on analitza 4.13
<sgclark> for kalgrebra backend
<Riddell> it would need fancy packaging to have two versions of analitza in that archive
<Riddell> which I'd be against as far too complex
<sitter> not so sure about that, assuming the dev headers don't overlap only the -dev package name needs to be versioned to make it work
<sitter> not sure how relevant analtiza in cantor is though
<sgclark> kalgebra backend seems important, question tho, 4.13 is in vivid? I don't think so
<Riddell> well no analitza 14.12 is in vivid because you just uploaded it :)
<sgclark> lol
<sitter> https://paste.kde.org/ptf6cmxtn
<sitter> that should make 4.14 co-installable with 14.12
<Riddell> you're too nice to them
<sitter> Riddell: the marble test fail seems considerably more terrible, I think we might just as well disable the tests there
<Riddell> sitter: yes I agree, I spoke to marble devs and they say it's expected they'll fail some of the time anyway
<sitter> lol
<Riddell> I'd still say if upstream can't release stuff that works together we shouldn't have to deal with the consequences
<sitter> why people are ok with flaky tests I will never understand
<sitter> Riddell: yeah
<sitter> Riddell: what
<sitter> Riddell: it works together :P
<sitter> only bit that conflicts is calgebra
<sitter> which I am not even sure why it is in that source
<Riddell> infact I'm just right now rejecting folder-color-nemo and folder-color-caja on the grounds they're exactly the same as folder-color-nautilus but with the name changed for the respective fork of gnome2
<sitter> that's not the same though is it
<Riddell> no it's 3 times more nutty
<Riddell> but 1 unit of nuttyness is stuff nuttyness :)
<Riddell> but 1 unit of nuttyness is still nuttyness :)
<sitter> you just don't like analitza :'<
<Riddell> oh go ahead and duplicate
<Riddell> just don't come crying to me when some app decides to load both qt4 and qt5 symbols at the same time
<sitter> no, I am going to have a cuppa and do a bit of resting
<sitter> made a patch, do with it what you will :P
 * sitter out
<Riddell> sgclark: do you want to use sitter's patch?
<Riddell> sitter has started quitting irc in late afternoons, I wonder what he's up to for the rest of the day
 * Riddell smells gossip
<BluesKaj> heh, GF, maybe
<Riddell> BF more likely
<sgclark> :)
<sgclark> Riddell: his patch does not help with my problem with analitza tho right?
<Riddell> sgclark: it should do, it allows for an analitza4 package to be added with 4.13.3
<Riddell> and then cantor can use the library made from that
<sgclark> ok, fine with me, alas I do not have the rights on that package so if you could..
<Riddell> oh but you could and get me to sign it :)
<Riddell> meh kio has a test regression
<sgclark> okies
<sgclark> mm I dont see a patch
<Riddell> he made https://paste.kde.org/ptf6cmxtn for analitza kf5
<sgclark> oh I thought we were talking about cantor..
<sgclark> analitza also no patch
<sgclark> clearly I am confused
<Riddell> analitza 14.12 needs https://paste.kde.org/ptf6cmxtn, then analitza 4.14.3 can be brought back as analitza4 which co-installs
<Riddell> then cantor can get its analitza backend back using analitza4
<Riddell> no?
<sgclark> so I have to turn that paste into a patch? ...
<Riddell> sgclark: just apply that patch to the debian/ directory of the analitza packaging
<Riddell> but check over what it does, I haven't read it properly
<Riddell> oh hang on that's the patch for the kdelibs4 version of analitza
<Riddell> so grab the kdelibs4 version from bzr I guess and add the diff at https://paste.kde.org/ptf6cmxtn
<sgclark> um wut? I am afraid I am not following and this patch has many errors.
<Riddell> sgclark: bzr co lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/analitza
<Riddell> wget  "https://paste.kde.org/ptf6cmxtn/dn9sfo/raw"
<Riddell> patch -p1 < raw
<Riddell> ignore line ending moans.  tidy up debian/changelog
<Riddell> pick a sensible name, I like analitza4 to go with kate4 and konsole4, and apply that name to debian/changelog and debian/control top lines
<Riddell> grab tar from download.kde.org
<Riddell> and build it
<Riddell> waa, arch dependent symbols on khtml, life is cruel
<sgclark> Riddell: alright more than I thought, will have to do it a bit later, will this new 4 version need a git repo or?
<Riddell> sgclark: nah I'd just update it in bzr
<sgclark> okies, will get it done today, anything else?
<Riddell> see if you can spot anything in http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html
<Riddell> hmm kdepim not happy contactgrantleeprintobject.cpp:27:23: fatal error: kabc/lang.h: No such file or directory
<sgclark> kabc... that was those missing symbols I think
<sgclark> libkdeedu... does not match what is in git and I had fixed it.. not sure why the broken version got uploaded, sigh
<Riddell> but that compiled
<sgclark> it is on that list you just linked
<Riddell> oh it's saying libkdeedu-dev won't install
<Riddell> git does still say  Depends: kdelibs5-dev (>= 4:14.12.2)
<sgclark> wait what? sigh
<sgclark> git diff, nothing
<sgclark> wth
<sgclark> gitk shows it is fixed in kubunut_vivid_archive, but you show it is not?
<Riddell> sgclark: not fixed for me
<Riddell> sgclark: maybe you committed bit not pushed ?
<Riddell> git diff --cached
<sgclark> nothing
<Riddell> try a fresh checkout and see, I just did   kgit applications libkdeedu  and it still has Depends: kdelibs5-dev (>= 4:14.12.2)
<sgclark>  kdelibs5-dev (>= 4:4.14),
<sgclark> kubuntu_vivid_archive right? alas I have to step away for a few, how do I do a single package for archive? git-buildpackage?
<Riddell> sgclark: I have an alias set  alias git-buildpackage-real='git-buildpackage --git-ignore-branch --git-no-create-orig --git-ignore-new -S'
<Riddell> but that still seems to need the .orig to be lying around
<Riddell> sgclark: there's no update to the kubuntu_vivid_archive branch when I run a  git pull
<sgclark> clearly something is amiss. is there a web view of debain git? I seem to be using a different git than you
<sgclark> repo
<sgclark> Riddell: ok I am not going crazy: https://alioth.debian.org/scm/browser.php?group_id=30221
<sgclark> bah that link useless
<sgclark> Riddell: https://alioth.debian.org/plugins/scmgit/cgi-bin/gitweb.cgi?p=pkg-kde/kde-applications/libkdeedu.git;a=blob_plain;f=debian/control;hb=012c602a80b13c4cbca73e1bd85f7dbc93d45542
<Riddell> sgclark: this is the one http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/kde-applications/libkdeedu.git/
<Riddell> I don't know how that matches 
<sgclark> kdelibs5-dev (>= 4:4.14),
<sgclark> Riddell: anyway sending you stuff to sign with fixed verrsion
<Riddell> sgclark: put this in your ~/.gitconfig  https://paste.kde.org/pxwnlkdxp
<Riddell> with your username instead of mine
<yofel> Riddell: sidenote: please make sure to *not* use debian: in the automation scripts, not everyone has that mapped the same way
<Riddell> meh, they should
<yofel> I fixed what I found so far
<Riddell> thanks
<Riddell> sgclark: http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/libkdeedu_14.12.2-0ubuntu1.dsc 
<sgclark> Riddell: I already have that in my gitconfig. my repo matches uppstream..
<Riddell> http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/libkdeedu_14.12.2-0ubuntu1_source.changes
<sgclark> thanks
<Riddell> sgclark: then I'm very confused why I can't see your changes in git :(
<sgclark> as am I
<Riddell> sgclark: actually I don't see your change on the alioth version either
<Riddell> so I think alioth is just a mirror of the git.debian version
<Riddell> https://alioth.debian.org/plugins/scmgit/cgi-bin/gitweb.cgi?p=pkg-kde/kde-applications/libkdeedu.git;a=blob;f=debian/control;h=39970083866f0be4a3b56b98f077c6a3beb34004;hb=refs/heads/kubuntu_vivid_archive
<Riddell> line 36 still "Depends: kdelibs5-dev (>= 4:14.12.2),"
<sgclark> kdelibs5-dev (>= 4:4.14),
<sgclark> is what I see
<Riddell> sgclark: wrong line, look at line 36
<Riddell> the depends, not the build-depends
<sgclark> gosh well lol
<sgclark> ok lol fixing.. 
<sgclark> and making more coffee, sorry
<Riddell> you know sometimes the problem is too much coffee :)
 * genii 's ears perk up 
<sgclark> Riddell: files to be signed again lol
<sgclark> brb
<Riddell> sgclark: http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/libkdeedu_14.12.2-0ubuntu2.dsc http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/libkdeedu_14.12.2-0ubuntu2_source.changes
<sgclark> Riddell: You don't have permission to access /~jr/tmp/libkdeedu_14.12.2-0ubuntu2.dsc on this server.
<Riddell> sgclark: try now
<sgclark> worked thanks
<sgclark> Riddell: ok so will just fixing the package remove it from that list, or do I need to do something else?
<Riddell> sgclark: libkdeedu? should do
<Riddell> the list at people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html is the output from the first half of the checking that gets done to check if the package can move from -proposed to -release
<sgclark> k
<soee> oh some error when processing /var/cache/apt/archives/debconf-kde-data_1.0.1-0ubuntu1_all.deb
<soee> something like:
<soee> dpkg: error proccessing archive /var/cache/apt/archives/debconf-kde-data_1.0.1-0ubuntu1_all.deb (--unpack):
<soee>  trying to overwrite "/usr/share/locale/nb/LC_MESSAGES/libdebconf-kde.mo", that also exists in package libdebconf-kde0 0.3-1
#kubuntu-devel 2015-02-13
<soee> good morning
<Mirv> morning. good news, I can go ahead with Qt 5.4.0
<Mirv> you could help by getting https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-framework/5.7.0-0ubuntu1 to release pocket so I can rebuild it successfully.
<Mirv> but I guess you're on it anyhow, getting all the bits migrated
<Mirv> oh, kio claims a regression :( http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#kio
<Mirv> but since it's in itself, maybe it's a wrong alarm you could force
<Mirv> but since I'm blocked by that anyway, I can do the final rebuilds on a bit more relaxed schedule, not pushing everything at once
<Mirv> I'd love to release Qt today, but maybe it's rather Monday
<valorie> Mirv: sgclark was working through that excuses file earlier
<valorie> and I'm sure will be working on it today as well
<Mirv> valorie: great! luckily there a few days until FF still.
<soee> Mirv: cool, waiting for QT 5.4 :)
<soee> valorie: are you on Vivid maybe ?
<valorie> soee: not yet
<valorie> I was going to jump, ran out of time, and now I'm sort of glad I waited
<valorie> I only have this one laptop now
<soee> oh, ok :)
<sitter> git.debian is IO blocked again >.<
<Sick_Rimmit> sitter:  Hi, do you have a pointer for Kubuntu Jenkins setup that you could point me at please ?
<Sick_Rimmit> sitter: Doh! Ignore me me
<Sick_Rimmit> I see the link in the CI channel now, 
<sitter> Sick_Rimmit: what kind of pointer are you looking for?
<Sick_Rimmit> sitter: I wanted to find out more about how it's setup and configured for us
<Sick_Rimmit> The CI Docs page give me the PPA's
<Sick_Rimmit> Which I will setup a testVM for the daily build stuff
<Sick_Rimmit> But I wanted to know more about the integration between Jenkins and our repo's how the tests are configured and stuff..
<sitter> there's no documentation for that
<sitter> kci uses jenkins + LXC + launchpad to orcehstrate builds. https://github.com/apachelogger/pangea-tooling contains the tools that are used outside the LXC while http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/ci-tooling.git contains the tools run inside the LXC
<Sick_Rimmit> sitter: Ah ha, OK then. that'll be why I can't find it :0
<sitter> update-projects.rb in former creates all jobs (all jobs' templates are in the jenkins-jobs directory)
<Sick_Rimmit> sitter: OK those page are where I will start thanks
<sitter> other than that one script pretty much all the things are really just somewhat generic jenkins jobs that call some or multiple scripts from the repo on git.debian
<sitter> also fwiw, whenever you read dci somewhere, that's different stuff for the debian ci shadeslayer runs
<Sick_Rimmit> sitter:  OK dci = Debian Shadeslayer, Scarlett does the KDE stuff, and you've got the Kubuntu CI < right ?
<sitter> yes
<Sick_Rimmit> OK, Great. Well I've never looked at any Ruby before, there is a first time for everything..
<Sick_Rimmit> I'm setting up some stuff to play with to try get my head around it, so this will help me. Thanks :-)
<sitter> ^ that'd be easier if I had already finished my pursuit of turning a full jenkins deployment into two commands ;)
<Sick_Rimmit> sitter: Ooo that sounds interesting
<sitter> yeah, needs some fixes still. right now the kci server has a manually maintained tooling directory which is in its layout /slightly/ divergent from the layout we have in git (mostly because the kci tooling predates the repos by like 6 months ;))
<Sick_Rimmit> We're building a CI rig here at work, I pointed the dev team at our stuff, and they've gone off and done the magic, and I'm now feeling inadequate, so now I have to get some more detail
 * Sick_Rimmit shrugs
<Sick_Rimmit> hey ho
<sitter> ^^
<sitter> Sick_Rimmit: depending on what you intend to do, sgclark's stuff might actually be more useful. instead of the update-projects.rb script we have, kde's new CI uses a pseudo-language to describe build jobs. the reason we don't use that is because we need way more flexibilty in how and which jobs are created and how they related to one another that's potentially not needed for anyone but an OS
<Sick_Rimmit> sitter: Well our deploylment is more straight forward, we have 4 software projects, PHP and C, We're using Cunit, PHPUnit and Fitnesse for REST APi testing. We build on top of Centos, and we plan to setup some containers with configured images in them, that's it
<Sick_Rimmit> But as ever I wanted to use the exercise in both the context of my daily work and Kubuntu, as I'd like to graduate from Yeloow belts some thime
 * Sick_Rimmit has dodgy typing skills this morning
<sitter> mh, you definitely should look into what sgclark is doing for kde then, sounds like a better fit
<sitter> she's using docker for container management I think
<sitter> an alternative would be a virtualization management called vagrant, which I perefer over docker simply because it is plugin based so one can pick different virtualization tech depending on what is needed and possible and useful xD
<sitter> travis-ci.com is built using vagrant for example
<Sick_Rimmit> Oooo, I hadn't heard of that, I will check that out
<sitter> vagrant and chef primarily and then a whole heap of other tech
<Sick_Rimmit> Ok, Hadn't heard of Chef either, is that similar to Puppet ?
<sitter> pretty much the same
<Sick_Rimmit> Ah he, right. Excellent info thanks
<sitter> also, the travis stuff is almost all on github somewhere I think, so something to draw inspiration from if needed
<sitter> also pretty well documented
<Sick_Rimmit> sitter: Brilliant.. thanks
<sgclark> morning
<soee> good sunny morning
<Riddell> hi sgclark!
<soee> Riddell: seen my error report yesterday ?
<sgclark> sitter: Sick_Rimmit: well I had to abandon docker for now do to the fact I have to work with Windows and OSX as well.
<Sick_Rimmit> sgclark: Hellooo there :-)
<sgclark> hi :)
<Sick_Rimmit> Ah so we don't have that issue here, everything we deploy on is Linux
<sitter> sgclark: what are you using instead?
<Sick_Rimmit> but sitter put onto Vagrant which looks very interesting, I am going run up a play around setup to check it out
<Sick_Rimmit> What I hope is to have a build under Jenkins control that works like BuildOS and Configure with set of packages, Check out code and build our system, run all the tests, and report
<sgclark> yes, I looked at that too. looks very nice
<sgclark> yes the 3 platforms has made my life very interesting haha
 * sitter would totally use vagrant :P
<sgclark> and this kde_projects.xml is driving me batty
<sitter> sgclark: how so?
<Sick_Rimmit> I've got to put some more spare time effort into the KDE stuff, I am supposed to trying to learn Muon code, so that I can help with maintenance..  
<sgclark> other than that I am writing all the job creation code in groovy. which is fairly easy to learn. checkout job-dsl-plugin
<Sick_Rimmit> Oh boy Groovy Ruby... more new stuff
<sgclark> sitter: trying to parse it and the nesting is not all created equal
 * Sick_Rimmit mind boggles
<sgclark> I think I got it tho..
<sitter> haha
<sitter> sgclark: what out for ktp
<sgclark> ?
<sitter> it's super nested
<sgclark> bah
<sitter> not sure what you need to do but that totally made my code fail
<sitter> the inconsistent nesting gets real fun when you need to find something specific as every node can bey a project or a component/module thing
<sitter> so you get to iter all elements in the document and guess whether or not it is what you are looking for xD
<sitter> most inefficiently terrible thing ever -> https://projects.kde.org/projects/playground/sdk/releaseme/repository/revisions/rewrite/entry/lib/project.rb#L189 
<sgclark> yeah I had to create a json file with every job with a boolean for if it gets a job created
<sitter> ^^
<sgclark> because active does not mean it gets a jenkins jobs heh
<sgclark> nice, pretty much what I came up with but in groovy lol
<Mirv> sgclark: can you fix the kio migration autopkgtest failure today (or maybe it just needs a rerun? obviously the unit tests succeeded during build)
<Mirv> I think after that my qt 5.4 landing wouldn't be necessarily blocked if plasma-framework also migrated to release pocket
 * sgclark looks
<tsdgeos> Mirv: do we have an eta for the 5.4 landing?
<Mirv> tsdgeos: as soon as Kubuntu's 5.7.0 has migrated to relese pocket so I can rebuild them :) otherwise we should be now good to go since we got confirmation emulator is working and I've been building the final packages (with proper version numbers) today
<tsdgeos> Mirv: cool
<Mirv> there was just in a ninja qtbase upload by tjaalton that means I'm also rebuilding qtbase, but other than that + frameworkintegration/plasma-framework/kdelibs4support rebuilds it's all done
<sgclark> Riddell: you uploaded kf5 5.7.0? if so you have the magic files to rebuild kio for Mirv please.
<sgclark> or sitter? ^
<Mirv> actually, it looks like the tests you have at https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/vivid-adt-kio/lastBuild/ARCH=amd64,label=adt/consoleText are not executed doing package build, ie are autopkgtest only, so you could have an actual test bug?
<Mirv> 3/5 of kiocore-listdirtest failing
<sitter> we hardly run tests during build
<Riddell> shall I just override it?
<Mirv> if you're alright with overriding for now, I'm all for it so I can hopefully move forward with Qt
<sitter> by god, it's blocking qt, override! 
 * sitter wants his shiny new qt :D
<Riddell> there's still a bunch that need built on arm64, that arch is always slow
<sitter> QWARN  : TestTrash::initTestCase() couldn't create slave: "Unknown protocol 'file'." <- that could entirely be a ksyscoca issue btw
<sitter>    Actual   (KProtocolInfo::icon("trash")): ""
<sitter>    Expected (QString("user-trash-full"))  : "user-trash-full"
<sitter> ^ that'd then be explained by that as well as if the cache is busted or not built the protocol lookup would fail and no icon woudl come back
<sitter> Should never happen: couldn't stat $HOME No such file or directory
 * sitter should have started at the top xD
<sitter> Riddell: override
<sitter> shadeslayer: does dci have autopkgtest yet?
<ScottK> Added all of sgclark's failed upload packages to the supported seed.  That should be sufficient to get them into the packageset.  I should know in less than an hour.
<Riddell> thanks ScottK 
<sgclark> ScottK: thanks!!
<Riddell> oh good bug 1378789 got in
<ubottu> bug 1378789 in kubuntu-settings (Ubuntu Utopic) "[SRU] Set the default IO scheduler to CFQ in Kubuntu Trusty" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1378789
<Riddell> kio, marble, cantor overridden
<ScottK> That's step one.  We actually support all those packages anyway, so it seemed reasonable.  (I mean as much as we support anything)
<sitter> Riddell: pushed a potential fix for kio, haven't uploaded though to not block Mirv in case it still doesn't make the tests pass
 * sitter sighs at the kate5 vs kate4 and konsole5 vs konsole4 cluster fuck
<ScottK> sitter: We can override the test failure if needed.
<sitter> yeah, that's what Riddell is doing I think... but if I upload a new version it would block again, no?
<ScottK> Shouldn't slow thigs up as long as jr or I are aroud to override.  I'll be here (mostly) for the next 10 hours.
<sitter> fair enough
<ScottK> Wait for the curret one to migrate.  Then upload the new one.
<ScottK> If it fails, let us know and we can update the override.
<Riddell> ScottK: do you know the difference between force-badtest, force-skiptest and force-autopkgtest ?
<ScottK> Vaguely.
<ScottK> I think it's use force-badtest if you know the test is screwed up so you want the test results ignored.
<ScottK> I think force-skiptest is if you want to skip a test for another package to get your package in.
<ScottK> Not sure about the autopkgtest one.
<ScottK> So if the test fails in package a due to the test being broken, you can force-badtest.
<rdieter> sitter: re: cluster fuck, I think I muttered those exact words too
<ScottK> That will also cause the test results for a to be ignored if an upload of package b triggers a retest of a.
<rdieter> sitter: at least kate doesn't have a part anymore in kf5 (ktexteditor is self-contained)
<ScottK> Something like that.
<ScottK> I think.
<sitter> shadeslayer: would you mind explaining to me why this change is in the utopic branch http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/kde-applications/kate.git/commit/?h=kubuntu_unstable_utopic&id=8ada7d92e5b908f7e9bf702dbeedcdb3c0a3aa02
<sitter> rdieter: yeah
 * shadeslayer looks
<shadeslayer> sitter: no, should only be in kubuntu_unstable
<shadeslayer> oh wait
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<shadeslayer> sitter: IIRC it was a issue with Netrunner where kate wasn't co installable with kate5
<sitter> what?
<Riddell> sitter: did you merge in santa's changes to qca-qt5 in git.debian ?
<Riddell> "powerdevil_5.2.0-1_amd64.changes is NEW
<Riddell> looks like debian have started on plasma
<sitter> Riddell: yes
<Riddell> sitter: great, but git confuses me cos I don't think it logs who did that so it looks like he just committed directly
<sitter> well, he did?
<sitter> I just merged what he commited into our clone
<sitter> distributed version control ya know :P
<shadeslayer> ^^ :D
<shadeslayer> I actually like that, so I can track down people who made the actual change instead of the people who commited the change for someone else
<Riddell> would be nice to have both in my opinion, like bzr
<sitter> Riddell: how would that work? all I did was push his changes onto our clone. there is nothing going on that identifies me as me
<Riddell> it's a new commit in bzr land I'm sure
<Riddell> sitter: you've been running away in the late afternoons, where do you go? is there gossip we need to hear?
<sitter> Riddell: a merge commit, git doesn't do one unless it is necessary
<sitter> and in git it isn't necessary because it doesnt use silly numbers :P
<Riddell> one of many things which confused me about git
 * sitter be running to get drunk
<sitter> Riddell: well, we could make it policy to always have merge commits
<sitter> I do not see the point TBH, we already have enough merge clutter due to CI automerging
<sitter> Riddell: other option is to add a signoff to the commits
<sitter> would have looked like this then http://paste.ubuntu.com/10205208/
<sitter> notable disadvantage being that this rewrites the commit so the sha changes and santa would have had to make a merge with commit if he wanted to reuse his branch
<sitter> Riddell: what would be the point of knowing who merged something?
<Riddell> sitter: it would stop me being confused because I read an e-mail that says "I committed over here please merge over there" and it's already over there
<Riddell> I'm not saying anything needs to change, just another bit of git I need to get used to
<Riddell> new blocker for kf5 https://launchpadlibrarian.net/197535998/buildlog_ubuntu-vivid-armhf.kdeclarative_5.7.0-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<Riddell> and I need to run off to spanish class
<shadeslayer> mmm GLDouble issues
<Mirv> right, that blocks plasma-framework still
<Mirv> stellarium GLDouble was fixed with http://launchpadlibrarian.net/197291047/stellarium_0.13.1-1build1_0.13.1-1ubuntu1.diff.gz , maybe try something similar as the easy route?
<sitter> Mirv: discussing upstream
<Mirv> ok
<sitter> Mirv: so qt 5.4's qopengl actually doesn't have that typedef anymore?
<Mirv> sitter: yes, it'd seem
<Mirv> (..on armhf)
<soee> i think this can be closed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1421480 as it seems to be alreay fixed
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1421480 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Dependencie problem libdebconf-kde1 Kubuntu Vivid Plasma Desktop" [Undecided,New]
<sitter> Riddell: Mirv: FTBFS should be fixed
<sitter> also considering kio migrated from proposed my test fix worked as well
<ScottK> sgclark: The cron job that updates the packagesets runs once a day at 0830 UTC.  I think I committed the needed changes, but we need to wait for the cron job to run to know for sure. You can check http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/packagesets/vivid/kubuntu tomorrow to see if those packages are listed.
<ScottK> Also, if you see any more missing, add them to the Kubuntu supported seed and let me know so I can run the script again.
<sgclark> ScottK: great thanks :)
<sitter> ah yes, got a confirmation email, kio tests fixed properly
<santa_> shadeslayer: just fyi I think I'm going to abort my phonon mission, reading pkg-kde-commits it seems they already fixed it. another thing: I think I still have a "merge request" mail awaiting in the moderator queue of kubuntu-devel, could you (or any other moderator) have a look? thanks in advance
<shadeslayer> sure
<shadeslayer> santa_: I don't see anything
<shadeslayer> only spam
<santa_> ah, nevermind. it seems it got accepted (I can see it in the web archives)
<shadeslayer> cool
<santa_> (however I don't see a confirmation mail that got accepted)
<santa_> thanks anyway
#kubuntu-devel 2015-02-14
<Mirv> thanks to sitter but it'd look like more migration is still needed, currently stuck at missing kglobalaccel
<Mirv> if anyone can work on getting the kf5 5.7.0 migration done, it'd be appreciated as it'd bring Qt 5.4 closer
<Mirv> I've managed to kick kactivities-kf5 and plasma-framework armhf builds to finish, in that order :) hopefully no blockers anymore.
<Mirv> unfortunately it seems a kglobalaccel blocks migration since no-one has uploaded a new plasma-workspace ubuntu2 that would be required to go hand in hand. anyone with that available for upload?
<Mirv> "libkf5globalaccel-bin Breaks and Replaces older versions of plasma-workspace which previously contained the helper. same goes for -data which contains the dbus service file"
<Mirv> it'd be available at eg. https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging
<Mirv> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging/+sourcepub/4767977/+listing-archive-extra - 4:5.2.0-0ubuntu2~ubuntu15.04~ppa10 I don't know how your system works though
<Mirv> mitya57: also if you happen to know enough of Kubuntu that you'd dare to upload that ^, feel free to do so. I know nothing what could go wrong by taking that and just fixing the version number, so I don't dare.
<kfunk> apt keeps removing plasma-workspace (in Vivid) for me :(
<kfunk> hm, probably because I'm using vivid-proposed. libkf5globalaccel5 blocks installation of plasma-workspace (from vivid/universe)
<kfunk> downgrading the former helped
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<Mirv> kfunk: just the thing I called help for
<ScottK> sgclark: Looks better now.  http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/packagesets/vivid/kubuntu
<ScottK> kfunk: Don't use proposed on the development release.  It's for robots and automatic tools, not for people.
#kubuntu-devel 2015-02-15
<mitya57> Mirv: I caught some terrible kind of flu (had 39.4 temperature yesterday), so I won't be able to look at anything today or tomorrow. Sorry.
<valorie> mitya57: terrible!
<valorie> take care of yourself and get well soon
<mitya57> valorie: thanks! :-)
<valorie> I hear the flu is pretty miserable this year
<valorie> I'm glad I got the shot, but it isn't very effective this year unfortunately
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<soee> hiho BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey soee
<Mirv> mitya57: no problem, take care! we'll just need sitter to upload the plasma-workspace version bump I guess
<ScottK> sgclark could upload it as well.
<soee> thats interesting  how propriety drivers might results with worst performance in system
<Riddell> who to vote for in DMB?
<soee_> Riddell: do we see Plasma 5.3 in vivid after release ?
<Riddell> soee_: I expect it'll be backported yes
<fregl> Riddell: btw, I guess you saw the screen reader action addition in plasma 5.3? I'd love feedback, if someone except me would test toggling orca works with win-alt-s
<fregl> of course the whole thing assumes Orca is installed...
<Riddell> fregl: yes sorry I've not had time to respond or look but seems very cool
<Riddell> fregl: I'll add it to the todo list for this week's plasma sprint so hopefully we can look at it then
<fregl> Riddell: it's mostly convenient, no magic. but for everyone that should mean kcm-checkbox or global shortcut to get it working out of the box
<fregl> I still hope someday someone will help testing that stuff ;)
<fregl> and you kubuntu people were most interested (kudos) :)
<valorie> hmmm, I have an odd little bug since updates (14.10/Plasma5) the other day
<valorie> I have a slideshow for my desktop, and the old one never leaves now unless I right-click and "next slide"
<valorie> suggestions on where to file that buglet?
<valorie> I think I didn't notice for awhile because I rarely look at the desktop
#kubuntu-devel 2016-02-15
<valorie> https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu/Meeting#Next_Meeting
<valorie> !info libqapt2 xenial
<ubottu> Package libqapt2 does not exist in xenial
<valorie> !info muon xenial
<ubottu> muon (source: muon): package manager for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:5.4.3-0ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 252 kB, installed size 1359 kB
<sitter> http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/kde-extras/qapt.git/tree/debian/gstreamer-qapt.postinst?h=kubuntu_wily_archive
<sitter> hurr durr
<sitter> yofel, sgclark: FYI that is broken https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=359401
<ubottu> KDE bug 359401 in general "First time user/install of linux kubuntu, and dragon player won't work." [Grave,Resolved: downstream]
<BluesKaj> howdy folks
<doko> sitter, Riddell, please could you forward one bug report to the kde bug tracker? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/extra-cmake-modules/+bug/1543093
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1543093 in ktnef (Ubuntu) "fails to build with No rule to make target '/usr/lib/libical.so'" [Undecided,New]
<doko> or fix it =)
<sitter> doko: is that with a rebuilt kcalcore?
<sitter> the absolute path of public required libraries is put into the link interface of our cmake targets
<sitter> $ grep -r ical.so /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/cmake/KF5CalendarCore/ 
<sitter>  /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/cmake/KF5CalendarCore/KF5CalendarCoreTargets.cmake:  INTERFACE_LINK_LIBRARIES "KF5::KDELibs4Support;/usr/lib/libical.so;/usr/lib/libicalss.so"
<doko> sitter, no, so not cmake, ... will rebuild it
<clivejo> sitter: what does "STILL UNSTABLE" actually mean?
<sitter> clivejo: that it was unstable in the build before as well
<sitter> i.e. no-change
<clivejo> what is UNSTABLE then?
<sgclark> clivejo: I usually find those to be jobs that have missing optional deps, but you need to read the logs to find warnings etc.
<sgclark> unstable means something is not right but not broken beyond repair
<clivejo> ah
<sgclark> and morning all
<sitter> clivejo: the opposite of no-change. i.e. it wasn't unstable before :P
<clivejo> sitter: you are so helpful :P
<sitter> ikr
<sgclark> haha
<clivejo> LOL
<clivejo> oh talking about being helpful Debian guys have made a discission!
<sgclark> ?
<sitter> clivejo: as far as kci builds go unstable usually means lintian warning
<clivejo> +kde-spectacle (15.12.2-1~) UNRELEASED; urgency=medium
<sitter> or generally speaking any sort of warning that is picked up by our rigging as such will cause the build to be marked unstable
<sitter> missing qml dependencies also cause warnings for example
<clivejo> sgclark: should I merge that into kubuntu_xenial?
<clivejo> and re-upload it
<clivejo> http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/applications/spectacle.git/commit/
<sgclark> clivejo: seems like the right move to me. yofel has final call
<yofel> do it
<clivejo> wow
<clivejo> scarey
<clivejo> Ill do it a bit later
<yofel> I need a scripting API for quassel, then I could scare you by scripting stuff like that XD
<BluesKaj> I wish there we had more splash screen theme options , these unity colours are fugly , why do we have to put up with it
 * yofel goes back into hiding
<clivejo> yofel: we need the brains behind it!
<yofel> well true
<clivejo> a bot shouting "do it" would get me in a lot of trouble!
<yofel> XD
<clivejo> yofel: will you be about later?
<yofel> even if I don't really have time to do much I can at least make decisions (and take the blame for it)
<yofel> I will, but ping me if you need me
<clivejo> I wanted help with those telepathy module things
<clivejo> we so close to having apps completed!
<clivejo> just need a final push
<yofel> oh right, one thing about that: If debian and us have the same package name and only we have an epoch, then that package has to keep the epoch and needs manual changelog merging
<clivejo> anyone noticed firefox going crazy with KCI ?
<clivejo> http://s23.postimg.org/5a2vuag2j/kci_resources.jpg
<clivejo> yofel: should I delete spectacle - 15.12.1-1ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04~ppa1 from the PPA?
<yofel> yes
<clivejo> yofel: ok, deleted old package, merged with debian and commited to senile archive, uploaded to PPA and changed the entry in package-lists to display on QA
<clivejo> yofel: can a package be merged with Debian at any time, or are there only certain windows we do it?  Id like the merge frameworks/kio master -> kubuntu_unstable as maxy has fixed the problem upstream
<yofel> go ahead, it's fine during any time when adding features is fine as well
<yofel> or if the merge would just pull a bugfix
<clivejo> wasnt sure
<clivejo> I kinda hacked it, but Maxy did it properly 
<clivejo> German's are so efficient !
<clivejo> sgclark: would it be ok for me to upload some of applications you have marked as done?
<sgclark> upload where? what?
<clivejo> apps to staging PPA
<clivejo> you said you uploaded to the wrong PPA?
<sgclark> did I miss more?
<clivejo> there are a few still at 15.12.0
<sgclark> I can get them
<clivejo> just trying to get more green on QA
<sgclark> ahh I see, these were victim to my broken git-buildpackage-ppa. I will rebuild and upload.
<clivejo> I can do it if you are busy
<sgclark> I can do it..
<clivejo> ok :P I wont fight over it!
<soee> i can test when they are ready :)
<clivejo> wow, you will wait til they are ready :P
<soee> ;D
<clivejo> feeling better today?
<soee> just a bit :(
<clivejo> cold, man flu, tummy bug?
<soee> i'm taking antibiotic so the biggest issue is if i shake my head it pains like hell
<clivejo> dont shake your head then :P
<soee> and i feel a bit dizzy :D
<soee> best cure is to be able to test new stuff like apps or frameworks :)
<clivejo> yofel: have we a deadline this Thursday?
<yofel> feature freeze
<clivejo> will we make it?
<yofel> no
<yofel> which means someone will have to file a bunch of FFE's
<clivejo> :(
<clivejo> yofel: can i just go ahead and try one of these ktp-* merges?
<yofel> yes
<clivejo> can hardly mess it up much more :/
<clivejo> or can I :/
<clivejo> eak
<clivejo> ERROR: Couldn't find any revision to build. Verify the repository and branch configuration for this job.  What does that mean?
<clivejo> Is that something I did, or KCI not playing properly with Debian git?
<clivejo> !info ktp-text-ui wily
<ubottu> Package ktp-text-ui does not exist in wily
<clivejo> !info kde-telepathy-text-ui wily
<ubottu> kde-telepathy-text-ui (source: ktp-text-ui): Telepathy text chat UI for the KDE Plasma Desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:15.08.2-0ubuntu1 (wily), package size 586 kB, installed size 2434 kB
<clivejo> yofel: why is there other folders and files with the debian folder?
<clivejo> http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/applications/ktp-text-ui.git/tree/
<clivejo> are they source files?
<clivejo> I dont understand why they are in git
<yofel> oh, that package uses gbp
<yofel> meh
<yofel> uhm
<yofel> now what do we do with that...
<clivejo> are you thinking? or did you really ask me?
<yofel> thinking
<yofel> in cycles
<yofel> do that: look over the packaging for stuff that you think are useful and apply that on our branch
<yofel> and don't merge
<clivejo> our branch is clean
<yofel> this is the vanilla gbp workflow which includes the upstream source in the branch
<yofel> but we don't use it
<clivejo> Ive done the merge
<yofel> then don't push that
<clivejo> can I just delete all the folders and files bar the debian folder?
<yofel> well you can
<clivejo> ok, so Ive deleted all files bar the debian folder and staged the 8 files I made changes to
<wxl> hey everyone on top of testing 14.04.4?
<sgclark> no. 
 * clivejo is having a mental break down in git merge hell
<sgclark> not because we don' want to. just stack it on the 50 billion other things we don't have the resources to do.
<wxl> ummmm you want some help then sgclark or just not doing it no matter what?
<sgclark> my laptop is taking 3 years to generate source packages. I think it is officially dying
<wxl> in reality it's probably no big deal. users can install an earlier version and just upgrade
<sgclark> wxl: help is likely a better option. Though I am fairly certain we have no changes.
<wxl> sgclark: k i'll get some of my folks on it. who's handling release management for you guys lately?
<sgclark> we cannot even finish debian merges!!!
<wxl> oh GAWD
 * wxl hugs sgclark 
<sgclark> oh well we gave it a vaian try haha
<sgclark> valiant
<clivejo> yofel: I think Im good to push now
<wxl> hehehe
<sgclark> wxl: yofel is our release manager
<clivejo> will I give it a shot?
<yofel> wxl: when't the deadline again? 
<wxl> sgclark: yofel: i'm sure you don't want to hear this, but you know we're doing back to back releases of 14.04.4 and 16.04 beta 1. so next week is beta 1. you in?
<wxl> yofel: thurs as usual
<clivejo> yofel: The diff - http://paste.ubuntu.com/15085890/ 
<yofel> then no
<wxl> yofel: for both 14.04.4 (this week) and 16.04 beta 1 (next week?) -- both thursdays btw
<wxl> ?
<yofel> we need to get like 300 packages uploaded before a beta makes sense
<yofel> oh
<yofel> hm
<wxl> yofel: also i can round up some testing for you.
<wxl> fwiw i'm not trying to put the heat on, but want to help in any way i can
<yofel> what's the changes for .4 again? HWE or just bugfixes?
<wxl> yeah, just the usual crap really
<wxl> whatever bugfixes there inevitably are aren't gamechangers
<sgclark> wxl: we are short on packagers, not testing. not sure any help can be possible at this stage
<yofel> nah, then lets skip .4, not worth spending our little time on
<wxl> ok
<yofel> but thanks for the reminder
<wxl> no problem :)
<wxl> yofel: you want to get back to me on beta 1 or make a decision now?
<clivejo> yofel: would wxl be able to help with the installer?
<ScottK> Would it make sense just to sync Kf5?  I don't know that there's any strong reason why Kubuntu needs a diff.
<yofel> possibly
<yofel> wxl: I'll get back to you
<sgclark> ScottK: I want to sync 95% of everything!!! 
<yofel> for the NEW stuff I was actually thinking about that
<wxl> yofel: k great. thanks!
<yofel> for the rest, does someone remember if there was diff we need?
 * wxl skitters off..
<ScottK> For Kf5 I think it particularly makes sense. since there's no artwork/branding/etc.
<yofel> I'm pretty sure we can sync for 16.10, for 16.04 I'm not sure..
<ScottK> Since 16.04 is going to be the base for Neon, seems like a decent idea not to start out way behind, but that's just me.
<yofel> right
<yofel> we will have to update it one way or another
<sgclark> neon? no offense but does that have to do with us?
<yofel> someone just has to look through stuff and check if there's any break/replaces etc. we need
<yofel> sgclark: they're based on us
<sgclark> yeah well rather than helping, they referring to us as poor maintainers. so pft
<yofel> so we should at the very least care about it as much as debian cares about us
<clivejo> "they referring to us as poor maintainers. so pft" when, where?!?
<sgclark> clivejo: I am dropping it. carry on.
<clivejo> sgclark: ok
<clivejo> sgclark: did you upload kopete?
<sgclark> yeah sorry seem my laptop wifi is crap, got it plugged and uploading now.. again. sorry.
<clivejo> ah I see it
<clivejo> uploaded 33seconds ago
<clivejo> how come with ktp-text-ui we have an epoch and Debian dont?
<clivejo> yofel sgclark: ktp-text-ui is building but is looking for optional  * Qt5TextToSpeech, anyone know what package provides that?
<yofel> no, I believe that's not packaged
<sgclark> yofel: clivejo is a qt modyle that not even released
<sgclark> module*
<clivejo> ah, so safe to ignore?
<sgclark> yep
<clivejo> :)
<yofel> so much for depending on released stuff..
<sgclark> ikr
<sgclark> I went through that with CI , there are aware that no one has it available..
 * clivejo does a little dance
<sgclark> they are*
<clivejo> arrrrr Im confused
<clivejo> if Debian released 15.12.1-2 and we have an epoch then our version should be 4:15.12.1-0ubuntu1 ?
<clivejo> or is it 4:15.12.1-2ubuntu1 ?
<sgclark> I would guess second as epoch does not change that they have uploaded 2 times
<sgclark> yofel ^ ?
<clivejo> do epochs not override everything else?
<clivejo> sgclark: kget, kgpg, khangman, kio-extras, kiriki all marked on Trello as done, but still appearing as 15.12.0 on QA, have you uploaded them?
<sgclark> gosh patience my  friend. I am working on them.
<clivejo> Im nearly as soee huh?
<clivejo> as impatient 
<clivejo> yippee, kio-extras and kiriki are green
<yofel> seond
<yofel> *second
<clivejo> in ktp-kded-module it seems that debian have changed the name
<clivejo> we should do the same and drop our epoch?
<clivejo> valorie: where are our daisy chains?
 * clivejo feels unloved
 * valorie wraps a daisy chain around clivejo's head
<valorie> i'm gonna brave the cold, damp air and go plant a couple pots of droopy bulbs
<yofel> clivejo: yes
<clivejo> yofel: LP is rejecting my upload of ktp-kded-integration-module
<yofel> why?
<clivejo> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/238653268/upload_9016596_log.txt
<yofel> well, missing epoch
<clivejo> debian changed the name to ktp-kded-integration-module instead of ktp-kded-module so I dropped it
<yofel> you'll have to add it back
<yofel> the binary already had the epoch and was called the same
<yofel> or wait
<yofel> ah yes
<yofel>  kde-telepathy-integration-module | 4:15.08.2-0ubuntu1 | xenial/universe         | amd64, arm64, armhf, i386, powerpc, ppc64el, s390x
<yofel> bummer
<clivejo> it was renamed but epoch wasnt dropped :(
<clivejo> yofel: would you look at marble?
<yofel> after sleep, that thing's scary
<clivejo> my head hurts!
<clivejo> think Ill call it a day
#kubuntu-devel 2016-02-16
<valorie> clivejo: I just got a text from sgclark
<valorie> a car accident took out the power from her whole neighborhood
<clivejo> eakk
<valorie> so she asks that if you can upload that stuff you were discussing
<valorie> please do it
<valorie> :(
<valorie> yeah
<apol> valorie: installing kubuntu-desktop broke while configuring packages :/ http://imgur.com/BzePSh5
<cpatrick08> Does anybody know when the ISOs and user edition repo will be available?
<claydoh> cpatrick08: ??
<cpatrick08> claydoh, yes i'm here
<cpatrick08> here's the info on project neon http://neon.kde.org.uk/
<clivejo> cpatrick08: Project Neon and KDE Neon are two different projects
<claydoh> cpatrick08: #kde-neon
<clivejo> For questions about KDE Neon you need to ask in #kde-neon
<mardy> hi all! Is anyone available to help with bug 1451728?
<ubottu> bug 1451728 in ktp-accounts-kcm (Ubuntu Wily) "[master] kde-config-telepathy-accounts package install error" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1451728
<cyphermox> is there anyone here who typically looks after ubiquity for the qt version of it? I really wouldn't mind some help there, I'm not at all familiar with Qt stuff
<cyphermox> I'm unbreaking it now, but it would really benefit from some extra love.
<soee> sitter: sorry for bothering but do you remember who maintained it ^ ?
<Quintasan> mardy: What exactly you'd like help with? I can't say I can see an easy solution here. We'd either have to mark those packages as conflicting or merge the providers or patch up apparmor
<mardy> Quintasan: well, the latter would be the ideal solution, but if we don't have time for it, then at least we should mark the packages as conflicting
<mardy> Quintasan: I can take care of the apparmor profile for MC, but I'd rather leave the kaccounts packaging work to someone else
<Quintasan> Right. I'll have to install 15.04 to test it.
<Quintasan> mardy: If someone doesn't take care of it by tomorrow then I'll do it. I'm at work now unfortunately.
<mardy> Quintasan: excellent, thanks!
<sitter> soee_: nobody
<soee_> sitter: ok, thank you
<yofel> cyphermox: typically Jonathan, so currently nobody. I wanted to take a look at it once we're done with our packaging tasks, meaning in a week or so.
<yofel> sitter: btw. clemens said that he wouldn't mind covering the kubuntu ci server costs as long as we don't use it for anything else without prior notice
<yofel> can we get access to the thing somehow?
<yofel> and I can't access paste.kde.org, uhuh - sec_error_ocsp_bad_signature
<sitter> yofel: need to evacuate some keys first I think xD
<sitter> will get on it soon(tm)
<yofel> sure, no hurry
<yofel> thansk
<BluesKaj> hi folks
<ScottK> If anyone can test the 14.04.4 images, all they really need is some basic smoke testing.
<marco-parillo> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/356/builds
<marco-parillo> ScottK: ? ^^
<ScottK> marco-parillo: yes
<ScottK> There will be one respin, so if you find something, there's at least a chance for an update.
<marco-parillo> !testers: ^^^
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about testers: ^^^
<marco-parillo> !testers
<ubottu> Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56, parad1se, mamarley, alket, SourBlues, sgclark, neo31, vip, mparillo for information
<Emanuel> who is responsible with the security review of the packages ?
<Emanuel> such as lz4 ?
<Emanuel> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseSchedule 2 days left
<Emanuel> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lz4/+bug/1531923
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1531923 in lz4 (Ubuntu) "[MIR] lz4" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<sgclark> Emanuel: that is upstream ubuntu - unrelated to Kubuntu. try #ubuntu-devel
<Emanuel> ups
<soee> apps 15.12.2 released :)
<ovidiu-florin> sgclark: thank you for kdenlive
<sgclark> don't thank me yet haha,  failing
<sgclark> uh ssl_connect error, not sure that is my fault
<sgclark> sitter:  any idea on ssl_connect error?
<ovidiu-florin> sgclark: I say you've finished the debian merge on it
<ovidiu-florin> that's why I'm thanking you
<ovidiu-florin> but I should be thanking you for the entire work, not just kdenlive
<sgclark> oh hehe np
<sgclark> oh. all these failure are ssl connect errors..
<clivejo> eakkk
<clivejo> qa has gone crazy!
<clivejo> http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/applications/build_status_15.12.1_xenial.html
<sgclark> that looks like ssl errors as well
<sgclark> good grief what is going on with ssl?!?!
<clivejo> maybe LP ?
<sgclark> the ci builds are failing at source, so that is kde servers
<sgclark> qa must be lp?
<clivejo> kci builds on LP?
<sgclark> blech I don't now. All I knowis I see a common SSL_CONNECT error.
<clivejo> sgclark: pretty sure it uploads to this PPA - https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/unstable/
<sgclark> clivejo: yeah I am aware of where it uploads.
<sgclark> clivejo: but unless you know how to fix the SSL_CONNECT errors we are dead in the water.
<sgclark> point of failure: 20:03:38 /usr/lib/ruby/2.1.0/net/http.rb:920:in `connect': Connection reset by peer - SSL_connect
<sgclark> all of them, pausing CI, this is a waste.
<ahoneybun> 30mins to clivejo's membership meeting
<ahoneybun> clivejo, ovidiu-florin valorie yofel 
<sgclark> good luck clivejo! I would be shocked and angry if you don't get it though lol
<yofel> this will be a short meeting
<sgclark> :)
<ahoneybun> sgclark, it's kinda don't bite the hand that feeds you moment 
<sgclark> I don't get it
<ahoneybun> you would not hurt someone who feeds you
<ahoneybun> ie packages 
<sgclark> oh right. hense why I would be angry if he did not get it :)
 * sgclark cheers for clivejo on the sidelines
<sgclark> yofel: btw are efforts are halted by these ssl_connect error, dunno even who to bug to fix them.
<sgclark> s/are/our
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: pong
<ahoneybun> meeting in 15mins ovidiu-florin 
<ovidiu-florin> I know
<ovidiu-florin> I'm here
<ovidiu-florin> do I have to be somewhere else?
<ahoneybun> not that I'm aware of
<soee> woho http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Qt-Joins-Khronos-For-Vulkan
 * ovidiu-florin is listening to Ray Charles
 * ahoneybun is listening to Hollywood Undead
 * mamarley is listening to the dying fan bearing on his work computer :(
<ovidiu-florin> sgclark: Kenny D, [16.02.16 12:48] there are problems with firefox not liking the apache ssl settings
<sgclark> interesting, but our CI system uses firefox? O.o
<clivejo> sgclark: I think LP is fixed, can you unpause KCI?
<ovidiu-florin> firefox is not the issue
<sgclark> sure
<ovidiu-florin> the certificat is
<sgclark> unpaused
<sgclark> ovidiu-florin: ok. still don't know what to do to fix it lol
<ovidiu-florin> sgclark: check out the confersation on KDE Cafe
<ovidiu-florin> sgclark: my guess is wait
<ovidiu-florin> the issue you're havins is with a KDE site?
<sgclark> welll hard to tell. it may very well be LP
<ovidiu-florin> is there a way to find out?
 * ovidiu-florin is a typo master today
<sgclark> ovidiu-florin: sure read the log: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/wily_unstable_kdenlive/180/console
<sgclark> to me it looks like it is failing getting binaries fro mLP
 * sgclark is a typo master everyday. 
<ovidiu-florin> can I see the script that makes that call?
<ovidiu-florin> meeting time?
<ovidiu-florin> where should we be?
<ovidiu-florin> here?
<ovidiu-florin> clivejo ahoneybun yofel? ^
<ahoneybun> yea
 * clivejo waves
<ovidiu-florin> ok then
<ovidiu-florin> ====================== clivejo membership meeting START ========================
<ahoneybun> we need at least 3
<ovidiu-florin> hello people
<ovidiu-florin> let's have a show of hands
<ovidiu-florin> o/
<ahoneybun> o/
<claydoh> o/
<yofel> o/
<ovidiu-florin> sgclark valorie ?
<ovidiu-florin> clivejo ?
<clivejo> o/
<sgclark> ?
<sgclark> I am not on KC
<clivejo> neither am I :/
<yofel> Mamarok: ping if you want to chime in
<ovidiu-florin> sgclark: your opinion also matters
<sgclark> +1
<yofel> clivejo: you're still kind of important right now ;P
<ahoneybun> it's not like anyone is going to do a -1 or 0
<ovidiu-florin> -0
<ovidiu-florin> :-P
 * ovidiu-florin want's to do the impossible
<ovidiu-florin> so, yofel, you have more experience with these meetings, care to chair?
<clivejo> President Yofel
<ahoneybun> we have enough people
<yofel> sure
<ahoneybun> --- Begin questioning ---
<yofel> clivejo: so, just for the record, can you do a small introduction of yourself and tell us why you want to be a kubuntu member?
<clivejo> Im not great at talking about myself, but why I want to be a member - the honest answer is I want to be able to help out ie pause KCI and so forth
<clivejo> rather than having to ask other people to do it
<ovidiu-florin> clivejo: let me help you
<ovidiu-florin> Who are you?
<ovidiu-florin> where are you form?
<ovidiu-florin> waht do you do?
<ovidiu-florin> why Kubuntu?
<claydoh> what is your favorite flavour of ice cream?
 * sgclark gives hint to clivejo (link your wiki page) :)
<clivejo> oh, I thought that was the reason for the wiki page!
<clivejo> Im Clive, from Co Fermanagh in N. Ireland
<ovidiu-florin> it is, but don't assume all present here read it
<clivejo> I have my fingers in a lot of pies
 * ovidiu-florin likes apple pie
<ahoneybun> clivejo, link your wiki and LP
<clivejo> some people here know me from genealogy and history, other know me from OpenStreetMap
<clivejo> https://launchpad.net/~clivejo
<clivejo> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/~clivejo
<clivejo> I studied computers to degree level which is very much a love hate relationship
<clivejo> after that I went into property management
<clivejo> bit of a Jack of all trades!
<ahoneybun> clivejo, why did you pick Kubuntu over the other flavors?
<clivejo> I was using Ubuntu for a long time and during one of the development cycles it became clear to me that Unity was there to stay.  I personally find Unity very unhelpful and gets in the way of the way I use my computer
<clivejo> so I installed kubuntu and loved it
<ahoneybun> nice
<ahoneybun> anymore questions?
<clivejo> Kubuntu enables me to use my machine to its full potential and customised to my way of doing things
<yofel> clivejo: what do you think should be improved the most in kubuntu?
<clivejo> Thats a hard question!
<yofel> it's a customary one ;)
<clivejo> from what angle?
<yofel> what annoys you the most?
<claydoh> any angle 
<clivejo> It sometimes feels like Kubuntu is like two goats tied to a piece of rope.  One is wearing the Ubuntu hat and the other is KDE
<clivejo> they dont always pull togther
<clivejo> for example release schedules
<yofel> true
<clivejo> I know we have backports, but most users dont know about that
<ahoneybun> that problem exists in Ubuntu GNOME as well
<clivejo> they just want their computer to work
<yofel> do you have an idea how we could improve there?
<sgclark> yeah and many companies do not enable backports, the biggest complaint I get, they want stuff in archive..
<clivejo> Ive heard people saying that 15.10 isnt very stable and the plasma version released should have been allowed to mature
<ahoneybun> that is Plamsa 5 in general
<ahoneybun> anything "New" is hard for people to get used to
<yofel> it's true, although plasma also recieves part of the blame from the application porting chaos
<sgclark> exactly why I do not want to go with 5.6 in xenial
<clivejo> most people just want it to work
<valorie> oops, sorry I'm late
<valorie> reading up....
<yofel> you're still on time ;)
<ahoneybun> your fine valorie :)
<clivejo> but I totally understand rolling wouldnt be good for the average user
<ahoneybun> half rolling could work
<ovidiu-florin> clivejo: what would you do to improve Kubuntu? What's your idea for doing things better?
<clivejo> I want to help get KDE software into the Ubuntu ecosystem faster and make it easier on the people who do it
<clivejo> people like yofel and sgclark have put a LOT of their time into it, if I can take a little bit of that pressure off them, thats my goal
<yofel> any of your work is appreciated, believe me ;)
<ahoneybun> unless valorie has anymore questions I think we can move onto voting
<yofel> valorie: any questions?
<valorie> clivejo: what do you need from us, to help you accomplish your goal?
<clivejo> at the moment I need membership, but I also enjoy the fun and banter that this community offers
<valorie> btw: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2015/CVE-2015-7547.html if anyone asks about the glibc vuln
<ubottu> ** RESERVED ** This candidate has been reserved by an organization or individual that will use it when announcing a new security problem.  When the candidate has been publicized, the details for this candidate will be provided. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2015-7547)
<valorie> pfff
<valorie> great, I'm ready to vote!
<yofel> ack, then lets get this over with
<clivejo> but Im sure Ill be asking many things from you all
<sgclark> +100
<ovidiu-florin> clivejo: don't hesitate to ask
<valorie> +1 from me
<claydoh> banter is free ;)
<yofel> +1
<ahoneybun> +1
<claydoh> +1
<ovidiu-florin> +1
<ovidiu-florin> so that's 105 so far
<sgclark> lol
<yofel> all he needed was +3, so we're done
<ovidiu-florin> votes are in
<ovidiu-florin> yeeey
<ovidiu-florin> clivejo: welcome :D
<sgclark> wlcome clivejo!!
<yofel> clivejo: welcome
<valorie> weeeeeeeeeeeee!
<clivejo> thank you
<yofel> now I need to remember what we actually need to do now..
<ovidiu-florin> clivejo: is there a public picture of you available somewhere?
 * yofel will take care of LP
<Mamarok> well, late, as usual, sorry, folks, was not around, but of course a clear +1 from me as well
<Mamarok> welcome clivejo
 * ovidiu-florin already wrote a news article and podcast note
<yofel> perfect, +6. clivejo aced the meeting ;)
<ahoneybun> welcome clivejo 
<valorie> now you can start studying up for your Kubuntu Devel meeting
<valorie> :-)
<Mamarok> now I should take my courage in both hands and update my Kubuntu version...
<Mamarok> I don't dare to say which I use...
<valorie> what are you running now, Mamarok?
<ovidiu-florin> people, please give me feedback on this article: https://kubuntu.org/?p=2514&preview=true you need to be logged in to see it
<Mamarok> 14.10
<valorie> oh, lol
<valorie> cool, you can test lts backports
<Mamarok> and recent only on a USB stick, but I rarely have time to actually run it
<clivejo> Im not one for studying
<valorie> well, studying by doing is good
<Mamarok> the problem is that this is my work computer, so I tried to stick with KDE4 as long as possible, but I guess Plasma5 is stable enough now
<ovidiu-florin> clivejo: is there a public picture of you I can use for the news article?
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin, good link the LP page too?
<valorie> Mamarok: it's been very stable for me
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: wiki has link to lp
<valorie> both in 15.10 and 16.04
<ahoneybun> alright
<clivejo> ovidiu-florin: I doubt it! I dont post photos of me!
<valorie> question to yofel and sgclark: are we backporting plasma 5.5.4 to 15.10 ?
<yofel> clivejo: you're now part of the LP group.
<ovidiu-florin> are you willing to provide one for the news and the team members page?
<clivejo> ovidiu-florin: Id rather not if thats ok
<valorie> I've been using the stuff from backports-landing for at least a week and it's stable
<ovidiu-florin> ok
<sgclark> backports are not possible atm, we can't even finish current release
<yofel> clivejo: you're now also eligible for the things on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership#The_Perks
<sgclark> we are struggling..
<ovidiu-florin> ====================== clivejo membership meeting END ========================
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin, you could use a default one from the Breeze icon set
<clivejo> yofel: When can I press the Build Now button on KCI?
<yofel> didn't we backport it already?
<valorie> no
<clivejo> yofel: still in landing
<yofel> clivejo: you should already be able to. You might have to re-login on KCI
<yofel> make sure your team membership is checked in the SSO login
<valorie> ovidiu-florin: thanks for drawing a line under it
<valorie> :-)
<clivejo> yofel: 5.5.4 never got moved to backports
<soee_> clivejo: high five :)
<ovidiu-florin> valorie: ;)
<yofel> clivejo: do we need to do anything more for it?
<clivejo> soee_: can you report on the testing of 5.5.4 on wily?
 * clivejo high fives soee_ :)
<Mamarok> hm, I guess I will install xenial, my home is already backed up, so I can as well go for the latest
<ovidiu-florin> feedback please: https://kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-has-a-new-member-clive-johnston/ 
<claydoh> congrats clivejo!!!!!!!!!!!
<yofel> now to send the email..
<valorie> ovidiu-florin: put the time, of course
<valorie> and: Clive has been around for a while now, helping Scarlett and Philip with the packaging and continuous integration, and his efforts are to be proud of.
<ovidiu-florin> what's the time in UTC?
<clivejo> 21:44
<valorie> the end might be better his efforts have already made a huge difference or so
<valorie> I like the snippet from the log
<ovidiu-florin> valorie: time was updated
<ovidiu-florin> also added link to meeting log
<valorie> cool
<clivejo> ovidiu-florin: if you have PM, you should drop the 0 in 09:35
<ovidiu-florin> updated
<ovidiu-florin> anything else?
<soee_> clivejo: there was all fine
<clivejo> soee_: anything that needs attention?
<soee_> not that i remember
<clivejo> yofel: I delegated the testing to soee_ 
<soee_> several people tested it as far as i know
<yofel> I'm pretty sure I also didn't really see anything that was worse from 5.5.3
<yofel> so we probably just forgot to copy it
<yofel> mail sent
<valorie> at the time you said there were a couple of things you wanted to clear up
<yofel> what else..
<valorie> how close are we to being done with Applications?
 * clivejo growls @ valorie
<yofel> thanks to clive and scarlett, very close
<valorie> \o/
<clivejo> debian merges should be a form of torture!
<sgclark> indeed
<ximion> yofel: why did you CC Mark? :D
<sgclark> I am now trying  to sort out kdenlive which evidenlty needs svn merged..
<clivejo> and who ever invented epochs was an very evil person!
<yofel> ximion: uh, that's what I always did when I sent those mails (I think I got that from jonathan..)
<sgclark> ximion: Jonathan did that on mine
<ximion> clivejo: welcome! I thought you were already Kubuntu member :-)
<yofel> ikr :D
<ximion> yofel: oh, I didn't know ^^
<ximion> completely missed the meeting, sorry :-/
<yofel> he does sign the membership certificates, so I think he still likes to get the new member notices
<valorie> it was a shorty
<clivejo> membership certificate?
<blaze> will it (debian merges) be any better for the next release?
<ximion> clivejo: you can get a signed certificate from Mark
<yofel> clivejo: read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership#The_Perks
<clivejo> yofel: you know the links you send me always make me sleepy :P
<yofel> hey, you're getting stuff for free here :P
<ximion> sgclark: since you're here ( \o/ ): apol and I would like to know the status of the appstreamcli validate integration with the KDE CI ;-)
<ximion> I squash bugs downstream from time to time when something important pops up on appstream.debian.org/html , but there are still plenty of KDE apps which don't get all the metadata right
<valorie> blaze: we may be able to just sync next time
<ximion> the AppStream stuff is mostly fine though, it's more things like Comment? fileds missing in .desktop files etc.
<sgclark> ximion getting killed with debian merges. BlameKubuntu for my failure with KDE hat :(
<valorie> which as I understand is far easier
 * ximion starts blaming
<yofel> noooooo
<valorie> I keep trying to recruit new packagers.....
<clivejo> valorie: when do I get my cookies?
<ximion> sgclark: well, since last week, AppStream is fully integrated with Ubuntu too, you will notice in in Discover when you package a Git snapshot..... - so technically, this task would help Kubuntu ^^
<ximion> see http://appstream.ubuntu.com/xenial/index.html
<valorie> oooo, I'll have to get that together
<ximion> all official, launched after FOSDEM - not sure if our mail announcing it was sent though, I didn't see it in my inbox
<sgclark> ximion: I am fully aware. I am so sorry. Need more hours in the day.
<ximion> sgclark: believe me, I understand that...
<valorie> sgclark: I've been advocating for a 30-hour day for some years
 * ximion has too many projects and none to give up
<valorie> so far, the Earth isn't listening to me
<sgclark> haha
<sgclark> ximion: I did start it though, I hope to get back to it soon.
<ximion> valorie: we can move development to Venus, AFAIR it has a more than 200days-day
<valorie> I like breathing oxygen though!
<ximion> sgclark: next time we meet you need to explain me the steps for implementing this - because in my naive imagination it's just adding a command and checking it's exit status or parsing it's output :P
<sgclark> ximion: that was the easy part. it is not finding the sources though. and the CI puts sources in obscure places for syncing :(
<sgclark> it just ends up root:unknown I assume that means no sources
<ximion> valorie: then a base on Mercury would work too! (50-day-day, and one hot and one cold phase (as in *very* hot and *very* cold, it's like a sauna! :P)
<sgclark> and by sources I mean installed binaries directory
<valorie> ximion: I think the wifi wouldn't work well enough though
<valorie> I'm very picky, I know
<valorie> lol
<ximion> sgclark: maybe there just is no metadata? You get a "No AppStream metadata was found" message in that case
<sgclark> ximion: for every kde project? that would be bad!
<ximion> Wifi? You just need a looooong cable ^^
<ximion> sgclark: hmm, do you run it on the install dir, so appstreamcli validate-tree $DESTDIR? And does metadata exist in $DESTDIR/usr/share/appdata?
<ximion> maybe the data is just installed into /usr/local/share, where it doesn't belong
<sgclark> ximion: let me look
<sgclark> ximion: sorry you were right No AppStream metadata was found.
<sgclark> ximion: let me see if I can get it to rint path it is looking
<sgclark> print..
 * ximion hopes this isn't his bug
<Mamarok> have you all updated your glib already? looks like a really nasty security issue
<valorie> yep
<clivejo> sgclark: hows the merges going?
<ScottK> clivejo: congratulations.
<clivejo> thanks ScottK
<sgclark> I am currently cursing at the debian dev that is using svn for kdenlive.
<sgclark> I have wasted an entire morning / afternoon on this.
<valorie> svn? that seems strange
<sgclark> right?
<clivejo> any progress with PIM?
<sgclark> you tell me? you have the same qa sheet as I do lol
<clivejo> but but but kdepimlibs is marked sgclark WIP 
<clivejo> on trello
<sgclark> blah unmark it
<sgclark> I am not currently working on it.
<sgclark> sorry
<clivejo> yofel: ping
<yofel> hm?
<clivejo> would you help me?
<yofel> it would help to know with what? ^^
<clivejo> PIM!
 * yofel ponders whether he should run away
<yofel> okay, it's late, so I can answer a couple questions, but we'll probably have to continue tomorrow
<clivejo> what should I start on?
<sgclark> yes, tomorrow, my stress levels are high,need a break :(
<yofel> kdepimlibs - but wasn't that done?
<sgclark> possibly needs another look. I will tomorrow, sorry so many distractions..
<yofel> np, thanks
<sgclark> my brain hurts
<clivejo> kdepimlibs seems to be ok
<clivejo> according to qa
 * valorie hands sgclark some nice calming tea
<sgclark> clivejo: then it may just be a matter of rebuilding pim stuff against new kdepimlibs
<clivejo> the rest are version 15.12.0, hav they been uploaded?
<sgclark> what!?!?!
<sgclark> oh. kdepim and kdepim-runtime have not been done at all
<sgclark> the other libs have though
<ximion> sgclark: found anything buggy in appstreamcli?
<ximion> (it works well here though)
<ximion> I'm aiming at getting a bug-free variant into the LTS, obviously
<sgclark> ximion working on that right now as we speak. (hense why my Kubuntu hat is failing) !!!
 * sgclark runs for the hills
<ximion> :D
<sgclark> ximion: it is in the install location but still not finding metadata. My sample project rocks installed org.kde.roc.desktop in /share/applications
<sgclark> ximion1: ^^
<sgclark> rocs
<ximion1> sgclark: is there some XML in /usr/share/appdata?
<sgclark> ximion1: nope
<ximion1> sgclark: then that's the problem ^^
<ximion1> I wonder why though
<ximion1> the cmake script has
<ximion1> install(FILES org.kde.rocs.appdata.xml DESTINATION ${SHARE_INSTALL_PREFIX}/appdata/)
<sgclark> gosh I am blind. ximion1 it installed to /share/appdata
<sgclark> no /usr
<ximion1> sgclark: that seems to be a bug in the CMakeLists then...
 * ximion1 investigates
<ximion1> you can try JuK - it's also small and definitely installs data correctly: https://quickgit.kde.org/?p=juk.git
<sgclark> ximion1: ok
<ximion1> unfortunately I can't check for broken CMakeLists ^^
<sgclark> ximion: nope also /share/appdata is the CI env set wrong maybe?
<ximion> sgclark: yes, I just wanted to write back with asking you about that ^^
<ximion> because Rocs is fine
<sgclark> ok let me look
<ximion> likely, the build env doesn't set CMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX to /usr, or actually unsets it (since /usr or /usr/local should be the default)
#kubuntu-devel 2016-02-17
<ximion> sgclark: I need to sleep (busy day tomorrow), but if you need any assistance, ping me on IRC or write an email :-)
<sgclark> ximion: I found where it was resetting it. Thank you!!!
<ximion> sgclark: awesome! does that mean it works now? ;-)
<sgclark> ximion: pushing changes now, will test, but I am certain it will be fixed :)
<ximion> sgclark: neat, thank you!
<ximion> keep in mind that appstreamcli will only return a > 0 exit code if it encounters serious issues (= errors), but not for e.g. warnings
<ximion> you pretty much always want to fix warnings though - pedantic or info-priority issues are suggestions though (but should ideally be looked at)
<sgclark> I can probably parse log for warnings 
<ximion> that's what I wanted to suggest - maybe not fail the CI, but ping the developers, if that's possible
<ximion> otherwise I could also add something like a -Werror flag ^^
<sgclark> ok, well we can definitely improve things now that we have a working base (assuming this is fixed)
<valorie_> yay!
<sgclark> ?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<maxyz> sgclark: ping, sorry I was away yesterday when you asked for the kdenlive repository uri. I think it's: https://guest@svn.linux-dev.org/svn/pkg under opt/mutt/mutt-colors-solarized/mutt-colors-solarized-dark-256.muttrc
<maxyz> Not that's not the right clipboard
<maxyz> kdenlive/{trunk,branches,tags}
<maxyz> sgclark: I don
<lordievader> clivejo: Congratulations!
<maxyz> I don't remember the password, but it should be trivial.
<jussi> evening all
<soee_> hiho
<lordievader> o/
<jussi> long time no see
<lordievader> Indeed, how are you doing?
<jussi> crazy busy irl, but good. also, soon will have real internet back... not this stupid dongle thing...
<lordievader> Heh, so expect more of Jussi in the future? :P
<jussi> lol
<jussi> lets see... I still have a job in a different field with no sitdown time and a family....
<lordievader> Hmm... /o\
<clivejo> thank you lordievader
<clivejo> can anyone see why this is FTBFS - https://launchpadlibrarian.net/239493322/buildlog_ubuntu-xenial-amd64.kdesdk-kioslaves_4%3A15.12.1-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04~ppa1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<yofel> clivejo: ../../svn/svn.cpp:112:49: error: invalid use of incomplete type 'const svn_sort__item_t {aka const struct svn_sort__item_t}'
<yofel> multiple times
<clivejo> yofel: what does that mean?
<clivejo> misisng dep?
<yofel> more like invalid API use
<yofel> maybe the underlying lib changed API
<bshah> is anyone working on kactivities split?
<bshah> yofel/clivejo : ?
<yofel> it was split?
<bshah> well lots of thing moved out of it in all other places..
<bshah> (at least it will affect CI branches)
<bshah> (for now)
<bshah> yofel: https://mail.kde.org/pipermail/kde-frameworks-devel/2016-February/031299.html
<acheron88> clivejo: congrats and well deserved
<BluesKaj> Hey clivejo, Congratulations!, saw the good news on Kubuntu RSS feed :-)
<yofel> ah ok 5.20
<yofel> bshah: at least I won't be doing the splitting for a while, sgclark or clivejo might
<bshah> okay.
<sgclark> morning
<sgclark> maxyz: thank you, I never would have found that on my own... Do you know why kdenlive packaging is sooo far away from debian infrastructure?
<soee_> [15:08] <Guest65785> Hi! Just install Kubuntu for the first time! So pretty!
<sgclark> clivejo: in regards to superkaramba - there was no release for 15.12.1 so if debain did need do a release you will have to ask them why/ how they managed without source. If they did not it will have to stay @ 15.12.0
<sgclark> yofel: I do not see any of us doing libindi thoughts on how to satisfy this depend? there is a perfectly good ppa with consistent updates, but it has other stuff we probably don't want. Copy libindi maybe?
<sgclark> clivejo: how did marble go?
<sgclark> ok I think I have spammed enough peeps this morning, putting on kde hat for a bit
<clivejo> sgclark: only took like 4 hours!
<clivejo> that symbols file is a beast
<clivejo> 13k lines
<sgclark> eww :( is it finished though? can you mark it done
<clivejo> Ive uploaded a version I think is done
<clivejo> waiting to see if it builds!
<sgclark> ok, same for kdepim
<clivejo> yup
<sgclark> we are almost done yay
<sgclark> I am awaiting help for kdenlive.. it is in some random svn repo on the internet...
<clivejo> need to check if that last PIM merge I did built
<sgclark> yeah you did not mark your name on that!
<clivejo> oh sorry
<clivejo> trello is being weird with me
<clivejo> about 50% of the time I go back to the board its a blank page
<clivejo> there must be a timeout or something
<soee> this is madness
<soee> i don't get it why there is no some better releasing software way than spending half life on some symbols
<soee> why linux doesn't have some easier way
<clivejo> sgclark: whats going on with kdepim-runtime - https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-kdeapplications/+build/9024267
<clivejo> it looks like its stuck
<clivejo> I thought Id attempt it while you were in bed :P
<sgclark> clivejo: well it looks like it failed due to missing dependency (probably kdepim). not sure why it is just sitting there in limbo though. cancel build seems our only option.
<clivejo> sgclark: Ive requested a rebuild of gwenview, it was looking for KDraw and Kipi libs which should be fixed now
<clivejo> so fingers crossed that will go green :)
<sgclark> ok
<clivejo> wow marble seems to have built, just lots of missing symbols!
<clivejo> Ill try and fix those later
<clivejo> really dont want to have to look through 13k lines again!
<clivejo> gwenview now has missing files!
<clivejo> grrr
<clivejo> sgclark: uploaded a fix for gwenview, should now rebuild ok
<clivejo> sgclark: would you take a look at kmag, I have no idea whats wrong with it
<sgclark> ok, sadly pim failed
<sgclark> clivejo: done. dh_install: unknown option; aborting was the hint. dh_install was trying to pass --destdir=debian/tmp as instructed in the rules file. This flag is not available in the dh_install available in ubuntu for reasons unknown. I have removed the offending override in debian/rules (kmag)
<yofel> sgclark: sounds like someone wanted to use dh_auto_install instead?
<yofel> that has --destdir
<sgclark> yofel: umm what is the difference? and what is the point? it already goes to tmp
<sgclark> the build succedded
<yofel> single-binary packages don't go to debian/tmp, so this was behavior streamlining I guess
<yofel> and auto_install is what's responsible for "make install", dh_install does the split-into-packages after that
<sgclark> ah
<yofel> hence dh_auto_install --destdir, and dh_install --sourcedir if you want different dirs than the default
<yofel> someone confused the two I guess
<sgclark> hmm CI seems quiet this morning
<clivejo> IRC plugin is broken again
<sgclark> ah.
<yofel> the peace...
<yofel> XD
<sgclark> lol
<clivejo> yofel: why is this merge failing - http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_plasma-nm/550/consoleFull
<maxyz> yofel: fixed, in the Debian branch, that was me migrating to ddeb.
<yofel> aaah
<yofel> thanks
<yofel> clivejo: changelog merge is failing
<clivejo> yeah but which merge?
<maxyz> sgclark: the-me doesn't want to, we ask him to move the repos to our git, but back then he wasnt interested, after a while he tried, but then we had no time to teach him how to git, and when we did, he was no longer interested. 
<maxyz> asked him
<sgclark> oh. hmm.
<maxyz> What's wrong with the libindi from Debian?
<yofel> clivejo: the last one before the failure. But to debug it you have to do the whole chain by hand
<sgclark> maxyz: ok. so now I am unsure what I should do. I am not have luck with git svn fetch . can I create a new branch with git svn ?
<yofel> otherwise you get a different result
<maxyz> sgclark: Please use the svn as read only
<sgclark> maxyz: probably nothing, but we do not have kubuntu branch, and I do not want to randomly create one, there seems to be issues with that :(
<maxyz> Create any branches you need in the applications/kdenlive.git repo
<yofel> FWIW, if indi has no diff we need, just file a sync request for it
<sgclark> maxyz: I am not trying to commit to kdenlive, I only want to do a debain merge into our branches
<sgclark> maxyz: ok thank you
<sgclark> exactly what I needed
<yofel> actually, it doesn't. So sync request it is
<maxyz> yofel, It's still under discussion, right now, it would be better to ask the current maintainer, and if no answer is received or the maintainer prefers not to, then you could still create a git repository under the kubuntu/ subtree
<maxyz> in particular for libindi, I think I've been doing most of the uploads for a while now. And I don't mind having the extra kubuntu_* branches
<yofel> maxyz: the only diff we have right now is symbol updates. So none really
<maxyz> Ok
<yofel> sgclark: indi sync requested
<clivejo> sgclark: has the name of libkmahjongg changed?   https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-kdeapplications/+build/8985740
<sgclark> yofel: excellent , ty
<yofel> oh, done already. [ubuntu/xenial-proposed] libindi 1.1.0-1 (Accepted)
<sgclark> clivejo: no, that link is the main application.
<yofel> bbl
<clivejo> ah, you have pushed the merge
<sgclark> yeah seems I did not do it, my bad.
<clivejo> did you not take on the new debian name?
<sgclark> clearly I am still working on it.
<clivejo> libkmahjongg > libkf5kmahjongg and drop the epoch
<clivejo> ok sorry
 * clivejo wanders off for some food
<blaze> no qt release candidate so far :(
<blaze> release going to be late
<soee> i think we already get used to it :)
<blaze> :)
<clivejo> sgclark: looks like we wont be able to drop the epoch on libkf5kmahjongg :(
<sgclark> yeah looks like I did the merge in 15.12.0 and messed that up.. :(
<sgclark> seems like it should be able to delete in a ppa, but I cant figure out how
<sgclark> yofel ^ ?
<sgclark> not like we pushed to archive that I know of
<clivejo> Ive updated QA with the new name
<sgclark> clivejo: do you know how to grab upstream patches and apply them to  our packages? We absolutely need patch for #1451728
<sgclark> lp:1451728
<sgclark> bah
<sgclark> how do I link bug haha
<clivejo> got it anyways
<sgclark> got the bug?
<clivejo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/+bug/1451728
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1451728 in ktp-accounts-kcm (Ubuntu Wily) "[master] kde-config-telepathy-accounts package install error" [Critical,Triaged]
<sgclark> right. Martin just pushed final fix
<clivejo> will it not be in 15.12.1?
<sgclark> uh no that is already released
<sgclark> so is 15.12.2 sadly
<sgclark> will need to grab the patch
<clivejo> how did you hear about it and where is the patch?
<sgclark> he like *just* pushed it
<sgclark> I am subbed to the bug
<clivejo> oh I see 55mins ago
<clivejo> this is the patch - https://quickgit.kde.org/?p=kaccounts-providers.git&a=commit&h=2307d7df60ee8df6467157305a48e1b5bfd924b6?
<sgclark> yeah that
<sgclark> this is a nasty bug been on going for over a year, we need to get that in lol
<clivejo> needs fixed then!
<soee_> bug 1451728
<ubottu> bug 1451728 in ktp-accounts-kcm (Ubuntu Wily) "[master] kde-config-telepathy-accounts package install error" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1451728
<clivejo> sgclark: I tried to apply that patch to ktp-accounts-kcm, but it wont apply.  Should it be kaccounts-providers?
<clivejo> yeah, Ive got it wrong!
<clivejo> duh
<sgclark> clivejo: hold up, new message saying thing are broken with that patch :(
<clivejo> cant get it to apply :(
<sgclark> don't worry about it, it is no good, they are taking a different approach
<clivejo> reverted
<ovidiu-florin> clivejo: ping sitter about the email
<ovidiu-florin> he solved mine
<clivejo> but sitter doesnt work for Canonical?
<clivejo> ovidiu-florin: ah, I should read more - The script which creates the email aliases runs every 2 days. So please wait at least 48 hours before checking if the email is working (or leave it a couple more days to be sure). 
<ovidiu-florin> there you go
<ovidiu-florin> where did you read that?
<clivejo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuEmail
#kubuntu-devel 2016-02-18
<bshah> err... in kdeplasma-addons somehow scim stuffs are back
<bshah> fixeroo-ing
<bshah> done
<clivejo> bshah: regarding kdeplasma-addons it had a broken merger due to previous changes
<bshah> oh
<bshah> clivejo: still broken? or fixed?
<clivejo> I dont know
<clivejo> Phil added those files to the install file
<clivejo> http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/plasma/kdeplasma-addons.git/commit/?h=kubuntu_unstable&id=192a9daf4dec90a34391f79c5f4e6fc4f661923d
<bshah> this should not be in _unstable for sure..
<bshah> as in master it was removed
<clivejo> how is it removed?
<bshah> was moved to plasma-workspace
<bshah> err..
<bshah> plasma-desktop
<bshah> clivejo: https://quickgit.kde.org/?p=kdeplasma-addons.git&a=commit&h=c24ceb9eaf11795b750118c68a479da3303de2bd
<doko> sitter, Riddell: does kubuntu care about https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-widget-mail/0.3.1-0ubuntu9 ?
<Riddell> doko: no it's kdelibs4 stuff.  note neither me nor sitter are spending much time on kubuntu currently
<doko> Riddell, yeah, I noticed :-/ is there still anybody caring?
<Riddell> doko: you can try sgclark, yofel, clivejo
<clivejo> doko: what the problem with it?
<yofel> that's not even in the packageset, so we "technically" never even supported that?
<yofel> would be one reason why we didn't know about it at least
<doko> clivejo, well, see the link above
<clivejo> ah FTBFS
<doko> clivejo, yofel: there's also a problem with kde4libs (main), wanting some dozen new deps in main ... see http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/component-mismatches-proposed.svg
<yofel> bshah, clivejo: FWIW, I have no idea why I added scim back - maybe it got in during the debian merge..?
<bshah> maybe...
<clivejo> yofel: I dont know either, just got fed up with KCI blaming me for it
<clivejo> I attempted to fix it
<clivejo> the changelog is a mess
<yofel> doko: hm, we'll look at that. That's far too much
<clivejo> yofel: how come there is so much UNRELEASED stuff?
<yofel> we never released it?
<clivejo> should we not start getting it released?
<yofel> sure, find someone that does it
<yofel> I'll have time over the weekend - I hope
<yofel> I wonder if we should tag frameworks as released so we can work on 5.19
<yofel> I can generate packages from a tag..
<yofel> doko: regarding time, there's at least 3 of us devs left that care. But with all of us doing this in our free time only and working on some 300 packages things are not exactly going well.
<yofel> we should be able to reduce that amount next release - I hope...
<yofel> doko: and regarding plasma-widget-mail.. kill it please
<doko> yofel, please file a bug report to remove it, and subscribe ubuntu-archive
<yofel> ack
<clivejo> yofel: I dont think I can do anything more with apps, the remaining ones are beyond me.  Anything else I can do?
<yofel> clivejo: set frameworks to released, tag it and start with 5.19
<yofel> or maybe a rebuild test would be a good idea before that
<yofel> I would have to do that anyway
<clivejo> set framewords to release, and tag it, I dont know how to do that
<yofel> ok, I'll do it
<clivejo> if you walk me through it then Ill know for again :/
<yofel> I can c&p what I do myself at least
<yofel> oh right
<clivejo> yeah please c&p
<yofel> testing 14.04 would be a thing - if you can afford the bandwidth
<yofel> in kubuntu-automation: /git-clone-all -t /tmp/fwrb/ -r frameworks
<clivejo> 14.04?
<davmor2> clivejo: 14.04.4 release is today
<clivejo> davmor2: I’m dyslexic, numbers mean very little to me, especially remembering them!  What is at 14.04.4?
<yofel> clivejo: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/356/builds
<davmor2> clivejo: the forth point release for trusty LTS
<clivejo> ah
<clivejo> I was wondering why the bot was announcing iso builds
<clivejo> That explains it
<davmor2> clivejo: and then next week 16.04 beta1 testing kicks in \o/
<clivejo> Im afraid all of my boxes are on Senile
<clivejo> yofel: fwrb = frame works re build?
<yofel> right
<clivejo> I wish I could watch you
<clivejo> I bet you have tons of tricks to save time
<yofel> not really... or at least nothing I conciously think about. I do a lot of on-the-fly shell scripting if anything
 * highvoltage warps in
<clivejo> no running in the hallways!
<highvoltage> rules are there to be broken.
<yofel> hence the warp? ^^
<clivejo> yofel: are you still cloning?
<yofel> just finished
<yofel> next: cd /tmp/fwrb; do-all git checkout kubuntu_xenial_archive; do-all git-buildpackage-ppa -s 50
<yofel> oh dang, failing on uscan
<clivejo> highvoltage: davmor2 is looking for 14.04.4 testers :)
<clivejo> cause 5.19 is out?
<yofel> yeah, let me figure out an rsync command
<clivejo> ppa50 ?
<clivejo> or is that a special number?
<highvoltage> davmor2: cool, I'm syncing kubuntu 14.04.4 20160217.1 and will give it a spin through its test cases
<yofel> $something_that's_definitely_higher_than_anything_in_the_ppa
<yofel> = 50
<davmor2> highvoltage: awesome
<clivejo> Id pick 99
<clivejo> :P
<clivejo> yofel: is that a bug in uscan, or designed that way for a reason?
<yofel> I think there's a bug report in debian for that
<yofel> IIRC
<clivejo> oh, International Integrated Reporting Council (IIRC) CEO Paul Druckman plans to step down this year.
<yofel> lol
<clivejo> yofel: do you do a package list refresh?
<yofel> no, the current one is 5.18, is it not?
 * yofel stares at the screen while oxygen-icons downloads.......
<clivejo> how did you so the rsync?
<clivejo> do
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: ping?
<clivejo> teach me master yoda
<yofel> I'll tell you that once it's done
<clivejo> :/
<clivejo> ae you cheating? :P
<yofel> rsync -avh ftpubuntu@depot.kde.org:/srv/ftp/pub/kde/stable/frameworks/5.18/ build-area; mv build-area/portingAids/* build-area/
<yofel> also fetches the zips though if you're concerned about bandwidth (I'm not)
<Riddell> how do I edit kubuntu.org? https://www-admin.kubuntu.org/ isn't working
<yofel> Riddell: https://kubuntu.org/wp-admin - you'll need to be in the webadmin team on LP
<yofel> meh, stupid uscan
<clivejo> yofel: so you are just grabbing a copy of all the frameworks tarballs?
<yofel> yes
<clivejo> yofel: I think I staged those so should have them all locally
<clivejo> for me Id just have to pull all changes from debian git
<yofel> right, we'll I didn#t
<clivejo> yofel: just thinking :P
<yofel> uscan workaround: cd build-area; for file in *.xz; do ln -s $file ${file%-*}_5.18.0.orig.tar.xz; done; cd ..
<clivejo> if I do a "do-all git pull"; would that work?
<clivejo> eak qtbase5 has another update today 
<clivejo> yofel: Im gonna go for lunch, but post the commands so I can see the process
<yofel> sure
<clivejo> I think I see what you are doing
<yofel> right now running git-buildpackage-ppa again
<yofel> some tarballs need renames though, so I'll do that once the run completes and re-run it
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<highvoltage> is it normal for kubuntu to have the lock screen enabled in the live session?
<yofel> I'm fairly certain that's a bug that we never fixed
<BluesKaj> highvoltage, just turn itoff if it bothers you :-)
<sgclark> morning
<Riddell> highvoltage: can't be as bad as tanglu which I just discovered has lockscreen and blank password doesn't work
<Riddell> ximion: how do I get round that? ^^
<ximion> Riddell: on the live-cd?
<ximion> blank password should work, but actually, the lockscreen should be disabled
<ximion> are you using the development version (dasyatis, T4), or the stable version (chromodoris, T3)
<ximion> in the latter case, try "live" as password
<Riddell> ximion: stable, chromodoris, on virtualbox
<Riddell> ximion: I see you don't have uefi support in the images, do you get many complaints about that?
<ximion> yes, which is the reason why it's a high priority task for the next release: https://tracker.tanglu.org/T159
<ximion> UEFI on the live-cd works well already, but both installers have problems installing Grub correctly
<ximion> while most people are fine with disabling UEFI, it's annoying to those who are using it in e.g. multiboot scenarios, and it's generally not nice if it doesn't work - so T4 will have UEFI support, secure boot is a different beast though, and much more complicated to do it right
<yofel> clivejo: so, rebuild done and things look fine. Now to the releasing:
<yofel> do-all sed -e '1s/UNRELEASED/xenial/' -i debian/changelog
<yofel> do-all git commit -am \"Release to xenial\"
<yofel> do-all git-tagpkg
<yofel> do-all git push origin --follow-tags
<yofel> the sed stuff can probably be done with dch -r as well or so
<clivejo> who broke kio!!
<clivejo> yofel :P
<yofel> I break all the things
<clivejo> http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/frameworks/build_status_5.18.0_xenial.html
<clivejo> looks ok
<yofel> clivejo: push done, you can start with 5.19 if you want
<BluesKaj> wasn't able to boot into 16.04 after the last upgrade , the recovery kernel and the older kernels fail as well and the journalctl log wouldn't load in the root VT prompt 
<yofel> clivejo: I wonder if just merging in master for all repositories would make sense?
<yofel> should be next to no diff now that we merged already?
<clivejo> debian already have 5.19 done
<clivejo> I merged kio as maxy done the new kio gui package better that I did
<yofel> then this would be an application of "do-all git merge origin/master" ?
<yofel> and figuring out the failures
<yofel> + adding changelogs
<clivejo> oh good lord
<yofel> this would be the last time that we would touch frameworks at all, so it might be worth it
<clivejo> but is it wise to mass merge them?
<clivejo> I guess try it and see how many conflicts pop up!
<yofel> well, you'll have to still read the diff
<yofel> but you can also 'do-all git diff' that ^^
<clivejo> you want me to do it :P
<clivejo> give me enough rope and Ill hang myself!
<yofel> as I said earlier, I love doing a lot of on the fly scripting :P
<yofel> you can just do it by hand if you want
<yofel> frameworks is small enough that it's still reasonable
<clivejo> Ill look later, Im in a bit of a foul mood
<clivejo> just got all four seasons in the space of an hour
<yofel> be happy, here I had grey sky and light mist for 3 days straight now. Kind of depressing -.-
<clivejo> I was happily enjoying the sunshine, sawing sticks then there was heavy rain, sleet snow and driving wind
<clivejo> got soaked to my skin
<yofel> mparillo: did you mark the iso testdays that you did as passed?
<yofel> highvoltage: ^
<mparillo> yofel: highvoltage: I did, but I did test on a prior release candidate, so my test is no longer on http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/356/builds
<yofel> ok, thanks for testing
<yofel> one of the other QA folks did some testing for the new images
<mparillo> Basically, it was brief. VMware using their easy install. Tested maybe two apps on each after successful install.
<yeehi> Trying to run Kubuntu Xenial in a VM using KVM. It reaches the desktop, but won't install.
<yeehi> Error message: libvirt did not detect any UEFI/OVMF firmware image installed on the host
<yeehi> Somebody solved the not installing problem mentioned earlier. Thank you! Xenial is now installing in KVM!
<mparillo> yeehi: I thought this was the root cause of the Xenial install bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts/+bug/1529450
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1529450 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "[master] AttributeError: 'PageKde' object has no attribute 'get_secureboot_key'" [Critical,Triaged]
<yeehi> Thanks, mparillo Why do you love Plasma / Kubuntu?
<mparillo> Linux in general is what I need to run inside a VM on my work computer. Linux in general allowed me to recover my son's laptop after the Win7 to Win10 upgrade failed. Kubuntu feels to me the lightest KDE distro, and the folks here and on kubuntuforums.net are the best. So I help with Plasma 5, even though it is only now approaching Plasma 4.
<mparillo> yeehi: But is sounds as you are successfully installing even though the underlying bug is not solved?
<yeehi> The daily today installed beautifully, mparillo!
<yeehi> I was very happy
<mparillo> TY. I will try myself again soon then.
<sgclark> clivejo: ping
<clivejo> ong
<clivejo> sgclark: pon
<sgclark> are you working on kdepim-runtime?
<clivejo> not any more
<sgclark> ok
<sgclark> hmmm FTBFS kdesdk-kioslaves
<clivejo> yofel: I merged master -> xenial_archive and I think all of them have conflicts :(
<yofel> :S
<clivejo> mainly changelog, control and rules
<clivejo> but a few symbols and install files to make things interesting
<clivejo> wait, should I stage them first?
<clivejo> if I bumped to 5.19 that *might* fix a few of the control file conflicts?
<sgclark> uh what is going on? kf5 was already merged
<yofel> clivejo: just stage it normally then. Not worth the trouble
<clivejo> actually I think if I staged first it would get rid of a lot of these conflicts
<clivejo> most are :
<clivejo> <<<<<<< HEAD
<clivejo>                extra-cmake-modules (>= 5.18.0~),
<clivejo> =======
<clivejo>                extra-cmake-modules (>= 5.19.0~),
<clivejo> >>>>>>> master
<yofel> I don't think so.. but I wonder what the conflict in rules would be?
<sgclark> why are you merging kf5 again?!?!
<yofel> ah yeah, that'll happen
<yofel> sgclark: I thought merging would be easy...
<yofel> well, it's not
<sgclark> I a mso confused, do you mean to sync?
<yofel> no
<sgclark> kf5 merges have already been done, I am so confused ight now
<clivejo> the other problems are symbols
<sgclark> apps however still have stuff to be done.
<yofel> well yes. So I thought just merging in 5.19 should be easier than doing stuff ourselves
<yofel> well, wrong idea
<yofel> lets revisit that thought next release
<sgclark> oh.
<sgclark> I see.
<clivejo> ours symbols are labelled 5.18+git.... , debians are 5.19
<sgclark> yeah symbol headers always seem to conflict
<sgclark> and the version bumps will be issue in control
<yofel> ah right..
<clivejo> I dont mind going through those the fixing manually
<yofel> I should not give advice while being absent minded
<sgclark> haha
<yofel> just stage it yourself. Will be a lot less work
<yofel> note: I was already wrong once today XD
<clivejo> yofel: is there a way to undo the merge locally, or should I just clear the folder and git clone again#
<sgclark> well I merged kdenlive and it has repo in an off infa svn ... that was fun.. NOT
<yofel> clivejo: git reset --hard origin/kubuntu_xenial_archive should undo stuff
<clivejo> should or definitely ?!? :P
<yofel> it won't undo untracked stuff, and I'm not a 100% expert on git behavior
<sgclark> yofel: not sure what to do about kdesdk-kioslaves it is not packaging but and actual build fail.
<clivejo> HEAD is now at 6604e11 Release to xenial
<yofel> file an upstream bug I guess.. and we'll skip it in the upload
<sgclark> yofel: ok
<clivejo> sgclark: could that be the debian/tmp thingie again?
<sgclark> clivejo: mm not sure what you mean. this fails with recipe svn.cpp not sure that has anything to do with debian/tmp
<clivejo> $(overridden_command) --destdir=debian/tmp
<sgclark> totally unrelated
<clivejo> ok
<sgclark> no product for kdesdk-kioslaves... on kde bugs
<sgclark> yofel: is there a way to delete a super seceded build in a PPA, I messed up and left an epoch that should have been removed. And now a new release will not publish.
<yofel> yes, wait like a random time up to half a day until the janitor deletes the files
<clivejo> yofel: staging-upload script is failing
<yofel> log please
<clivejo> in bump-build-dep-versions
<clivejo> Expecting property name enclosed in double quotes: line 75 column 1 (char 2736
<yofel> o.O
<clivejo> did I mention everything seems to be going wrong for me today?
<yofel> now you did
<clivejo> yofel: https://paste.kde.org/pkjl3r4rg
<yofel> urgh
<yofel> clivejo: remove the comma at the end of dev-package-name-lists/frameworks-xenial.json line 75
<yofel> stupid json being over pedantic
<clivejo> ok its staging at the moment
<clivejo> should I push that fix to KA?
<clivejo> this script doesnt seem to be bumping build depends
<clivejo> I thought it outputs a diff?
<clivejo> nope, its not bumping them :/
<yofel> yes, push it
<yofel> the new script hardcodes the versions in the json files
<yofel> unless you update *that* first, it won't do anything
<yofel> and IIRC there's no automatic way to update those yet
<yofel> sed is your friend
<clivejo> what json files?
<yofel> the one you just fixed
<clivejo> "_comment": "This file was generated automatically by dev-package-name-list."
<yofel> ah
<yofel> does that work *before* you upload stuff yet?
<clivejo> LOL Ive deleted the workspace folder
<clivejo> should I bump these all manually?
<yofel> as I said, sed is your friend
<clivejo> I havent pushed the comma fix yet
<yofel> or use perl if you're crazy
<clivejo> find and replace?
<yofel> or that
<clivejo> libkf5identitymanagement-dev is apps
<clivejo> bump thats to 15.12.1?
<clivejo> I guess not, we havent finished those yet, so wont be in the staging PPA
<yofel> don't
<yofel> actually
<yofel> we'll have to make sure apps deps are not higher than 15.08
<yofel> or stuff won't build in the archive
<yofel> I should probably throw stuff into a clean ppa before uploading..
<clivejo> its currently 15.12.0
<clivejo> you must have moved that to the staging PPA?
<clivejo> Ill bump it to 15.12.1
<clivejo> and pushed
<clivejo> lets try the staging script agian
<clivejo> thats better
<yofel> yeah, but that will definiely fail in the archive
<yofel> so that's something to be aware of when uploading
<sgclark> why are we working on new stuff when we have not finished old stuff?
<sgclark> clivejo: marble needs symbols update.
<sgclark> so does libkf5kipi
<sgclark> and again with libkf5kface
<clivejo> hummmmm Debian only do symbols for amd64?
<sgclark>  ask them?
<sgclark> clivejo: did you research the lintain error on ktp-text-ui? if not you need to.
<clivejo> # SymbolsHelper-Confirmed: 4:15.12.0 amd64
<clivejo> libmarblewidget-qt5.so.23 libmarblewidget-qt5-23 #MINVER#
#kubuntu-devel 2016-02-19
<Kinetix242> valorie: Hi!  I asked briefly a day or two ago in #kubuntu about something you mentioned about looking for packagers, you said you'd talk about it here... Curious to see if you're around.
<kkinetix> And apparently I reconnected at some point earlier.
<valorie> I'm here
<valorie> nice to see you
<kkinetix> Hi, how are you?
<valorie> it would be great if you joined the Kubunt-devel list too
<valorie> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/kubuntu-devel
<kkinetix> Yes, I can see that would make sense
<valorie> I'm good, and you?
<valorie> we have the beginnings of a packaging doc in the topic, which you can see by typing /topic if your client doesn't display it
<kkinetix> I'm pretty good thanks... have been doing some kubuntu installs lately as I've been looking to get some systems over to a useful binary-distribution-based KDE setup lately
<valorie> it's a good time to do some testing
<valorie> we've got the brand new 14.04.04 LTS
<kkinetix> That's interesting... I've been reading a lot the past couple of days about Kubuntu & Ubuntu development, the methods for package development, etc.
<valorie> and of course the 16.04 is what we're trying to finish for release time
<kkinetix> But the notes.kde.org link in the topic requires a login
<valorie> yes, your KDE identity
<valorie> if you don't yet have one: https://identity.kde.org
<kkinetix> Ah... I'm all setup in LP, hadn't done a KDE account yet
<kkinetix> And how are things with kubuntu volunteering lately?  I presume kubuntu's still got to be a very popular distro
<valorie> yes, very
<valorie> because two of our most active developers are now working in a new project (neon), we're struggling right now getting everything together for the LTS
<valorie> other versions are somewhat less work
<valorie> we're all volunteer at this point, so more help is always welcome!
<kkinetix> I'd love to be able to help out a bit.  I'm new to the debian way of package builds (no stranger to .debs from a user/administrator point of view, just not development).  I've spent time assisting other distros in the past, and for some reason as I get older I appreciate debian and some of it's derivatives more.  heh
<kkinetix> The LTS releases take more work than the non-LTSes?  Is that due to heavier test requirements?
<valorie> partly, and also because it seems like this time the plasma team has been releasing *often*
<valorie> the Debian merges this time were time-consuming as well
<valorie> we have an extra challenge this time because something broke the installer, and nobody has time to fix it until all our uploads are done
<DarinMiller> Hi valorie
<valorie> which hampers our testers
<valorie> hi DarinMiller
<kkinetix> I see... and yes, there's been quite a bit of kde releasing lately, I think that's great except for the load that others have been having to deal with because of it
<DarinMiller> I have been eves dropping on your conversation and was hoping you could explain why the Debian merges are more time consuming this time vs others.  I read these logs daily trying to better understand this process and I am still very much in the dark.
<valorie> because we had fewer packagers this time around
<valorie> previously we're usually had at least one full-time paid developer
<valorie> if not two
<valorie> so it's more of a challenge with 3 part-timers
<kkinetix> There's just 3 volunteers? Wow... I wish I'd come by a few months earlier
<valorie> well, some other people volunteer for various stuff, some of them even packaging occasionally
<valorie> but three people working pretty damn hard
<kkinetix> I will get after the kubuntu packaging info, see if I can't find a way of helping
<acheron88> feature freeze for xenial. does that mean going to stay on plasma 5.4 for the initial release?
<maxyz> sgclark: pong
<valorie> acheron88: 5.5.4
<valorie> not sure why it still says landing
<valorie> maybe because it's still in backports-landing for wily
<acheron88> that's in the landing ppa for the updates ppa, but it's not 'landed' yet in the main archive, which is what I was querying.
<valorie> I'm not sure what the hitch is
<valorie> testing is long done
<acheron88> at least LTS means that a lot of stable stuff will go into the main archive over time, so it's not a huge deal
<acheron88> I know there's been great efforts, and all contributors have worked their bsides off
<acheron88> still, feels like kubuntu is still sliding backwards even with that :(
<acheron88> that's not a criticism or dig. just how it feels as a long time user. I know it's far from easy at the moment
<yofel> the current workload is frankly too much for the amount of time we can invest in the release
<yofel> missing permissions to get stuff done is another issue
<yofel> does someone have time to file the FFE's btw?
<yofel> it would be great if someone could do it today. Otherwise we'll probably have to wait with uploading until after Beta 1
<clivejo> sgclark: yes there are problems with applications, but Im afraid they are beyond my skills to fix.  libkf5kipi is complaining about symbols which seem to be to do with a private library.  I have no idea how to fix that. I wish I could do more but I dont know how :( 
<clivejo> yofel: I would file FFE's, but again I dont know how!  I've asked in #ubuntu+1 for help but nothing yet
<yofel> !ffe
<ubottu> Feature Freeze Exception. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess for the freeze exception process.
<yofel> I wonder if we need 3 seperate ones for the main kde stuff
<clivejo> but what does that mean?!?  Do I have to go into each of the suite packages and file a bug for each one?
<yofel> in theory. What we usually do is pick a core package and file a meta bug for the whole set using that
<yofel> that's how SRU's are handled for example
<yofel> we'll need to note that we need to upload everything around the same time..
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<clivejo> does anyone else know how to do it?  ovidiu-florin ahoneybun et al ?
<clivejo> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi clivejo, Congratulations btw, just in case you missed my post from a few days ago :-)
<clivejo> thank you
<BluesKaj> now the pressure is on 
<BluesKaj> just kidding :-)
<clivejo> I know, its a steep learning curve
<BluesKaj> wonder if that glibc patch is in the repos...supposedly it's already been applied to 'buntus
<clivejo> !info libc6 xenial
<ubottu> libc6 (source: glibc): GNU C Library: Shared libraries. In component main, is required. Version 2.21-0ubuntu6 (xenial), package size 3960 kB, installed size 9550 kB
<clivejo> BluesKaj:  http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/g/glibc/glibc_2.21-0ubuntu6/changelog
<BluesKaj> a steep learning curve for me would be totally vertical, I have no computer language education and I'm lazy :-)
<clivejo> so 2.21-0ubuntu6 is the fixed version
<BluesKaj> ok thanks, clivejo
<clivejo> no prob
<sgclark> clivejo: symbols from private libraries are safe to remove if that is the issue.
<sgclark> yofel: clivejo: can we please finish these applications before we get distracted by shiny objects.
<yofel> except that if we finish apps and have no approved FFE's we can't really do much with it
<sgclark> So we file FFe? what is the problem? Are those banned now?
<sgclark> I have filed FFe before, I don't recall it being overly difficult. Will do it if need be. But we need to finish first.
<yofel> sgclark: we're in Feature Freeze since yesterday 9PM UTC
<sgclark> yeah I am aware. But we have put exactly nothing in archive for this release. I expect that is not what we want?
<yofel> I was just hoping that someone has time for it today so we could get something approved for the weekend
<yofel> but we'll probably not be ready over the weekend anyway, and monday is beta freeze
<yofel> so we have the whole week to finish stuff before we can think about uploading
<sgclark> yofel: I  am more than happy to file.
<yofel> sgclark: and regarding clive doing frameworks. He said he can't do pim and was looking to do *something*
<yofel> I tagged 5.18 as released. So if need be, we can upload that
<sgclark> he has his own uploads that are still orange, I am working on pim
<yofel> ok, thanks!
<sgclark> I did clean up a bunch last night though
<sgclark> clivejo: please pastebin the issue with ktp-text-ui perhaps we can help. All stuff you need to learn :)
<sgclark> yofel: so kf5 5.18 , application 15.12.1 and plasma 5.5.4 for FFe sound ok? And do I need a new meta for each stack or is one ok you think?
<yofel> one is probably fine. Stuff is broken if we don't upload all 3 anyway
<sgclark> yeah
<clivejo> sgclark yofel: W: kde-telepathy-text-ui: shlib-without-versioned-soname usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libktpchat.so libktpchat.so
<clivejo> W: kde-telepathy-text-ui: shlib-without-versioned-soname usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libktpimagesharer.so libktpimagesharer.so
<clivejo> I dunno what to do with those, this makes no sense!
<sgclark> clivejo: join in debian-qt-kde for this exact discussion.
 * clivejo stares at sgclark in bemusement
<sgclark> clivejo: you are in the debian irc channel? we are/were discussing the so version problem there.
<clivejo> I am
<clivejo> but Ive nothing to say :/
<sgclark> fair enough
<clivejo> debian arent uploading it, but we have to
<clivejo> I dont know enough about the problem to offer a solution to it, I dont even understand why the library is public when it looks to be a private one
<sgclark> clivejo: no worries, I am still learning all that stuff too. yofel knows more thankfully.
<clivejo> in my mind it shouldnt even be installed :/
<sgclark> lintian agrees with you!
<yofel> it's people writing libs without caring how to do it properly
<sgclark> ugh
<sgclark> so should we file a bug upstream?
<clivejo> how do other distros deal with it?
<yofel> debian: don't upload. us: complain, fedora and suse: EDONTCARE I think
<clivejo> I spoke to Jonathan about it last night and he talked about adding a override dh_makeshlibs and to add -Xpath/to/privatelib.so ?
<clivejo> doesnt solve the problem but would stop lintian complaining :/
<yofel> right, that would work too....
<clivejo> yofel: what do you prefer?
<yofel> fixing the damn issue, otherwise just making lintian shut up would be easiest
<clivejo> the package *seems* to be building ok
<yofel> I remember when we had a patch in smokegen that added a 0.0.0 version to the lib...
<clivejo> a lintian override then?
<yofel> just do it
<yofel> it'll work fine
<yofel> it's just that an unversion lib is a potentially unmaintainable lib - hence the warning
<yofel> but private libs don't have that problem. They should just not be in the public lib path
<clivejo> add it to not-installed?
<yofel> no, then the app won't work
<clivejo> *face palms*
<yofel> it's ok as long as *JUST* the app uses it
<clivejo> Im going a bit crazy over here
<yofel> if something else uses it it's not private anymore and needs a stable interface
<yofel> like akonaid *cough*
<yofel> *akonadi
<clivejo> sgclark: congrats on kdenlive!
<sgclark> hehe thanks, that was a pain
<clivejo> sounds like it!
<sgclark> hmm seems I can no longer open files with kate in dolphin, can anyone else reproduce?
<mamarley> sgclark: Works fine for me with Xenial and all the staging PPAs.
<clivejo> sgclark: works for me, Xenial and Landing PPA's
<sgclark> ok, I probably broke something
<clivejo> mamarley: are you using apps staging?
<mamarley> clivejo: Yes.  I know it might break my system, but I am confident enough in my ability to fix it.
<clivejo> mamarley: how are things looking?
<clivejo> Im not brave enough !
<mamarley> clivejo: I haven't had any problems.  Is there anything specific you want me to test?
<clivejo> mamarley: we are working on apps at the moment
<clivejo> just wondered how it looked
<clivejo> I use PIM very heavily and I know its not working right yet
<clivejo> does marble work?!?
<mamarley> I don't use PIM at all.  I use Dolphin and Konsole heavily, but that is about it.
<mamarley> I haven't tried Marble.
<sgclark> yeah we need libkgapi for pim, I submitted a FFe hopefully we can sync
<sgclark> yofel: clivejo: kde-meta FFe has been submitted. 
<sgclark> we can finish up last few while that is in the works.
<yofel> sgclark: *hugs*
<sgclark> uh something went boom
<soee_> :)
<sgclark> awesome launchpad cannot connect to archive ftp servers 
 * genii scans backlog for "Yippee" and makes more coffee
#kubuntu-devel 2016-02-20
<lordievader> Good morning.
<valorie> acheron88: I never got a chance to talk to you yesterday -- if you are worried that we (kubuntu) aren't doing well, please step up and help out
<clivejo> whats up devs and devesses?
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<clivejo> hi DalekSec
<DalekSec> Howdy.
<clivejo> even DarinMiller
<clivejo> sorry :/
<sgclark> morning
<clivejo> good morning sgclark
<clivejo> how are you today?
<DarinMiller> hi clivejo
<clivejo> hi DarinMiller, how are you?
<DarinMiller> Very good thanks.
<DarinMiller> clivejo: Just finished a fresh install of 16.04 on my main desktop. Added landing ppa and misc packages.  I think I have my pack enviro all setup.
<DarinMiller> I have both xenial and wiley pbuild enviros.  I am not sure but I think my bzr setup complete. However if I attempt bzr branch lp: ~kubuntu-packagers/pbuilder/pbuilder-hooks with my username configured, I get a permissions denied (publickey).
<DarinMiller> bzr seem to run fine without my username, but I do not know how to veify as I don't know what to do with bzr yet.
<DarinMiller> so reading thru https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-packaging
<clivejo> you can just download them manually
<clivejo> thats what I did
<clivejo> Im not a fan of bzr
<DarinMiller> I don't quite understand the .pbuilderrc config to distro specific different ppa's.  I see this section, but am unsure how to configure.... # Append a project suffix to the chroot name to allow seperate chroots for # e.g. different PPAs
<clivejo> sometimes you might need add different PPA's to build a package
<clivejo> especially if you are staging 
<DarinMiller> understand the concept, just unsure how to set the ppa's in .pbuilderrc
#kubuntu-devel 2016-02-21
<kkinetix> Hey all
<kkinetix> I was reading https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-packaging and the very first 'need' is git commit access to debian git
<kkinetix> I haven't yet found the information on how one gets to that point, and if it means one has to be a debian developer already or not
<valorie> kkinetix: until you earn that right, you have other people do the commits
<valorie> folks: http://blog.linuxmint.com/?p=2994
<kkinetix> valorie: I see... is that earnable through kubuntu tasks/packaging, or does one have to get involved with Debian directly?
<valorie> start with Kubuntu - we cooperate directly with Debian
<valorie> for instance, we've got a bug-fixing sprint coming up in Munich soon, with us and Debian both
<valorie> we'd like to work even more closely with them
<kkinetix> Very cool
<valorie> I think so
<valorie> a work in progress though
<kkinetix> I'll see about ploughing through the documentation
<valorie> have you joined Kub-devel list?
<kkinetix> I have!
<valorie> great, be sure to introduce yourself
<valorie> most of the devels are in europe
 * valorie lives near Seattle Washington USA
<kkinetix> ok, I'll look to do so in the near future... will go through some archives as well
<valorie> excellent
<valorie> this chan is where the action is
<kkinetix> I'm near the west coast myself, I'm in Kamloops, BC
<valorie> nice!
<valorie> you're just a few hours from me then
<kkinetix> Yes, I've enjoyed the few visits to Seattle that I've had - though I haven't been as a tourist yet, sadly.
<valorie> I've not actually been up to Kamloops, but I have cousins and so forth all over Canada, including BC
<valorie> my mother actually grew up in Alberta, although she was born in Iowa
<valorie> my father's dad was born in Ontario, and came to Seattle after WWI
<kkinetix> You certainly have some Canadian ties, eh? 
<valorie> very much so
<valorie> half of my mother's sibs stayed in Canada
<valorie> and all the rest of my Cowans
<valorie> mostly still in Ontario
<kkinetix> Heh, right on
<valorie> what do you do up there in Kamloops?
<kkinetix> So do you do development as well?
<valorie> I do community, and docs
<valorie> and I'm on the Council
<kkinetix> I'm mostly a network guy... professionally I've been doing network bits for 15 years or so.  But I've been a Linux guy and sysadmin for longer.
<valorie> and I do student programs and some other stuff upstream in KDE
<kkinetix> Sounds like all of that could keep you buys
<kkinetix> busy, too
<valorie> yup
<valorie> fun group
<valorie> we do our annual meeting at KDE's annual meeting, Akademy
<valorie> we like meeting face to face, so since Ubuntu stopped doing "real" meetings, we moved to Akademy
<kkinetix> That sounds fun
<valorie> it is!
<valorie> this year we'll meet in Berlin in September
<kkinetix> Ubuntu doesn't do a get-together any more though eh?
<valorie> Canonical gets their staff together, but no longer organize face-to-face for Ubuntu
<valorie> now it's all on hangouts
<valorie> we participate in those if we have anything to discuss
<valorie> but really, nothing beats face to face
<kkinetix> Yeah, no doubt
<valorie> fortunately, the ubuntu community has a fund that helps many of us to attend
<kkinetix> I can see that being massively helpful for sure
<clivejo> does anyone know if there is something I need to do to get my kubuntu email to work?
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<clivejo> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi clivejo
<sgclark> clivejo: it is a mail forwarder, it will forward to your main email.
<clivejo> sgclark: it wont work
<sgclark> a few more details might be helpful lol
 * sgclark get first cup of coffee
<clivejo> Mail is getting bounced "Recipient address rejected: User unknown in virtual alias table"
<sgclark> uh that is a server problem. 
<clivejo> supposed to update every 48hours
<sgclark> ok, but out of scope of something I can fix :) need to try #canonical-sysadmin
<yofel> [19:40:12] <clivejo> Phil, is there any way to merge a local folder into a git archive
<yofel> [19:40:47] <clivejo> I have some packaging for libkolab and want to merge it into the kubuntu_unstable branch on Debian
<clivejo> that was a secret!
<yofel> oops
<yofel> well, there is no way to "merge" something
<yofel> what you can do is copy your files into the git archive, git add everything, then look at the diff if the changes look right
<clivejo> could I not git init the local folder and add as a remot?
<clivejo> how would I merge the changelog, thats the main issu
<clivejo> issue
<yofel> well, yes. But if you don't share any history, then all you'll get is merge conflicts in everything
<clivejo> some of the changelog is shared
<yofel> ubuntu-dev-tools has merge-changelog or so for semi-automatic changelog merging
 * soee now knows a secret ... what to do, what to do ...
<blaze> soee: ?
<clivejo> very quiet in here today!
<clivejo> ovidiu-florin: ping
#kubuntu-devel 2017-02-13
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #798: SUCCESS in 6 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/798/
<wxl> um
<tsimonq2> UM
<tsimonq2> wxl: Hai :)
<wxl> so we're still lacking testing for 16.04.2
<acheronuk> UMMM
<wxl> and it's due tomorrow
<wxl> so
<wxl> !testers
<ubottu> Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56, parad1se, mamarley, alket, SourBlues, sgclark, neo31, vip, mparillo for information
<wxl> yikes not a lot of testers that are actually around :(
<wxl> maybe a message to the mailing list is in order?
<wxl> no one huh
<sintre> well maybe if I was included in said page list i could help out , lol
<wxl> sintre: you want to be added? cuz i can fix that. me thinks.
<sintre> whats needed , i have a 16.04 clean system
<wxl> tsimonq2: i couldn't coerce you to do the auto-resize amd64 could i?
<sintre> no problems fki** up if needed
<wxl> sintre: here are the i386 testcases: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/372/builds/142601/testcases
<tsimonq2> wxl: Maybe in a few hours
<tsimonq2> wxl: I'm saying maybe.
<wxl> grab the download, check the hashes, follow the testcase, mark it as passed or failed. report bugs. 
<wxl> tsimonq2: cuz i can't do amd64 on this machine. bah.
<sintre> ok i have to grab some dinner so i'll be off for a couple hours , come 9 pm , my system is free game
<sintre> i3 2 ghz 8 gigs of ram
<wxl> ok, 2 hours it is
<sintre> 250 gig ssd as well so this shouldn't be to painful
<wxl> good
<sintre> k see you all in 2 hours
<acheronuk> wxl: for tomorrow, when? may be busy in the morning.....
<wxl> acheronuk: well, hard to say, but usually it'll be out the door before noon, UTC
<mparillo> wxl: Actually, I think 64-bit is basically OK.
<tsimonq2> Grr it's amd64
<tsimonq2> :P
<acheronuk> wxl: ok. not great timing for me then
<wxl> mparillo: i think so, too, but i want to be sure. that bug is just confusing
<wxl> acheronuk: you could help now :)
<mparillo> The auto-resize bug?
<wxl> yeah
<wxl> i just marked it as incomplete
<wxl> i can't say for certain that it ISN'T a bug
<acheronuk> wxl: what arch? I can't stay too late on this
<wxl> acheronuk: i386
<mparillo> THat was one test case I did not try. I saw somebody else was trying it. The other two I did not try were OEM and Non-English.
<wxl> mparillo: if you could assist with i386 that would be super fab
<wxl> maybe we should put our heads together and separate the work out
<mparillo> Maybe tomorrow morning, US time, but VM only.
<wxl> that'll prolly be too late
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_threadweaver build #91: FAILURE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_threadweaver/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwallet-pam build #100: FAILURE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwallet-pam/100/
<wxl> usually release team runs UTC time and it being due tomorrow means the morning
<wxl> VMs are fine, unless there's some sort of bug
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdb build #39: STILL FAILING in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdb/39/
<wxl> huh that actually worked. you can figure out what image you have just by running strings on it
<acheronuk> wxl: iso almost downloaded. may have time to lest live session and one install case, but that is about it before sleep is a must....
<wxl> acheronuk: for i386, live is already done
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdb build #51: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdb/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdiagram build #79: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdiagram/79/
<wxl> acheronuk: you can choose OEM, manual, encryption, or entire disk
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #308: STILL FAILING in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/308/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #365: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/365/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdiagram build #52: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdiagram/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kproperty build #51: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kproperty/51/
<acheronuk> wxl: did the entire disk for simplicity
<wxl> acheronuk: thx
<acheronuk> manual partitioning in progress. then I'm done
<valorie> \o/
<wxl> i'm working on encryption
<wxl> i guess i should mark it as in progress
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_trojita build #46: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_trojita/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kopete build #117: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kopete/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdb build #48: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdb/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kproperty build #56: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kproperty/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kopete build #88: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kopete/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_spectacle build #155: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_spectacle/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_trojita build #54: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_trojita/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #178: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #215: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-cli-tools/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_trojita build #42: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_trojita/42/
<acheronuk> done
<acheronuk> very quick in those VMs. slowest bit is downloading the iso!
<acheronuk> night all. sorry didn't get to do more.
<DarinMiller> nite Rik. 
<sintre> ok dinner is done , i'll leave dishes for later
<DarinMiller> wxl zsync'ing the 638i iso now.  I will run the entire disk and lvm encryption.  
<sintre> so where do we need to start
<wxl> DarinMiller: you want to do me a favor and do the amd64 entire disk?
<DarinMiller> sintre: grab the iso here: zsync http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/xenial/daily-live/20170209/xenial-desktop-i386.iso.zsync
<DarinMiller> amd64 entire disk coming up....
<wxl> sintre: then do the oem setup http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/372/builds/142601/testcases/1305/results
<wxl> man the testcase needs to be rewritten
<sintre> it says its only 3 mb?
<wxl> yeah you need to zsync it
<wxl> zsync that-file
<sintre> lol sry to the last part off
<sintre> downloading now
<sintre> clean usb stick rdy to go as well
<wxl> you can just use a vm if you want
<wxl> but real hardware tests are always nice
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #92: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals/92/
<sintre> two systems in use
<sintre> this primary and older
<sintre> gonna test on newerer system
<wxl> valorie: do you want to audit our test cases at some point? it seems the language/flow is a little bit different from when they were written. i have push access to the repo
<wxl> it seems kubuntu-council has access too
<wxl> (~ubuntu-testcase-admins)
<wxl> oh interesting
<wxl> looks like flocculant tested auto-resize on amd64. it's just oem over there that needs doing. but a second auto-resize would be appreciated due to http://launchpad.net/bugs/1663298
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1663298 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Xubuntu 16.04.2 has no auto-resize installation option" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<wxl> (which i marked as incomplete because it seems too inconsistent to be able to confirm)
<sintre> building usb drive atm
<wxl> so happy to see that we have multiple tests done on amd64
<sintre> testing oem install here 1 min
<wxl> sintre: don't forget to mark it as "in progress" on the tracker
<wxl> also thanks :)
<wxl> now i got to remember how to get ubottu to fix that factoid
<wxl> so i can add you sintre :)
<wxl> DarinMiller: do you want to be added to the testers list?
<sintre> let see if i can test first lol
<sintre> here we go
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdb build #40: STILL FAILING in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdb/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalzium build #115: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalzium/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #67: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/67/
<DarinMiller> sure.  I am always testing anyways...
<DarinMiller> wxl ^^
<wxl> k thx DarinMiller :)
<sintre> er dumb thing keeps defaulting to ubuntu grub menu
<sintre> wothen to the current ubuntu install lol
<sintre> or defaults to windows , let me figure this out
<wxl> sintre: consult your bios to boot off the usb
<DarinMiller> or hit the magic boot button to select the boot menu...
<wxl> believe it or not it's good security to not make the default boot devices anything out side the hard drive
<wxl> yep
<wxl> do like i do and mash all the f keys
<wxl> k i386 encryption done
<sintre> god i hate efi , i choose usb but defaults to the current kubuntu install , now this is getting silly bbiab
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdevplatform build #140: FAILURE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdevplatform/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_k3b build #27: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_k3b/27/
<sintre> the bootloader is overriding the usb stick
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #103: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwallet-pam build #101: FIXED in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwallet-pam/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_threadweaver build #92: FIXED in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_threadweaver/92/
<sintre> simply it bypassing the usb stick and goig directly to the installed on hdd
<sintre> ok now this problem i will find a way around some how
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdiagram build #77: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdiagram/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_k3b build #32: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_k3b/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #96: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_umbrello build #177: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_umbrello/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kstars build #231: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kstars/231/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_spectacle build #88: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_spectacle/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #274: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-cli-tools/274/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #235: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/235/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_cantor build #185: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_cantor/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #160: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 44 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevplatform build #106: FAILURE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevplatform/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #281: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/281/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_krita build #65: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_krita/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #309: STILL FAILING in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/309/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_spectacle build #206: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_spectacle/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okular build #144: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okular/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #89: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_okular build #208: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_okular/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okular build #119: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okular/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdevplatform build #141: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdevplatform/141/
<sintre> ok i fixed it
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksysguard build #303: FAILURE in 3 min 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksysguard/303/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkomparediff2 build #300: FAILURE in 3 min 21 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkomparediff2/300/
<sintre> i'm an idiot , or whoever made unetbootin was
<sintre> so in on live usb what you need
<sintre> oem install correct?
<sintre> didn't give me that option ran straight to live gui
<sintre> wxl you asround
<DarinMiller> sintre: I used usb creator and was presented with the live boot/install menu (not the Try Ubuntu and Install buttons in previous installs).
<sintre> i resroted to that bnut didn't get the menu
<sintre> tthe failed attempts using unetbootin then resrted to the live cd cd/usb creator
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_k3b build #29: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_k3b/29/
<valorie> wxl: looking at the test cases seems useful, perhaps before beta-testing
<sintretest2> well online on other system
<valorie> but I'm not sure I have the knowledge of what we need?
<valorie> I can certainly make edits if told what to do
<sintretest2> but can't get an install screen , other grub takes over
<DarinMiller> sintretest2: in a command tool, type: uname -a
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevplatform build #107: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevplatform/107/
<DarinMiller> What version of ubuntu is reported?
<valorie> sintretest2: step one: alter your bootloader order
<valorie> after you're done testing, change it back for security
<valorie> for most of my computers, hitting escape during boot got me to the proper menu
<valorie> hitting escape repeatedly sometimes
<sintretest2> https://thepasteb.in/p/vghOpmN7BDKC3
<sintretest2> i kno how to get to one ti bot order , it his damn efi firmware
<sintretest2> change it
<sintretest2> finally got tik o boot os
<valorie> cool
<sintretest2> stick sry on mni laptop atm
<sintretest2> but the efi bootloader will auto go to installed kubuntu version
<sintretest2> i deal wih this nightmare before
<sintretest2> glad i remembered a way aound it
<sintretest2> so stick works in live , but will autoshift to installed grub
<sintretest2> so can't help with testing to much
<sintretest2> except for using live
<sintretest2> certainly soething i need to figu out a way around in the future
<DarinMiller> sintretest2: amd64 says 16.04.1-ubuntu (same as yours).
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit build #97: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #109: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kexi build #60: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kexi/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksysguard build #304: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksysguard/304/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkomparediff2 build #301: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkomparediff2/301/
<sintre> back over here
<sintre> typing on floor getting a bit old lool
<DarinMiller> :)
<sintre> somehow trick my dumb uefi bios into booting again
<sintre> directly from the stick
<sintre> in legacy clone mode
<sintre> in eufi it defaults to the current installed loader
<sintre> even when selected t boot from
<DarinMiller> wxl: amd64 16.04..2 test install complete, web page updated: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/372/builds/142600/testcases
<DarinMiller> wxl: no issues other than hard power off after install (typical of my Kubuntu installs on real hw)
<DarinMiller> sintre: I set my uefi bios to support both legacy and uefi modes.  When enabling the boot options, I am given the choice to boot my thumb drive into either mode.
<sintre> i migfht need to look into seeing if there is a bios upgrade , this is getting weird to say the least with my system
<sintre> rebooted goes directly to guin , well atleast its booting off the stick
<sintre> gui i mean
<sintre> changed it back to uefi
<sintre> seems culprit was some how unetbootin or myself not formating stick right er again
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #90: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #155: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdesignerplugin/155/
<sintre> is there a hot key i can hit before boot begins intu gui?
<wxl> sorry back
<wxl> had to go get foot
<sintre> hi well i can boot but it goes directly into gui now
<sintre> feet are important
<wxl> DarinMiller: did you do the "entire disk?"
<wxl> food i mean XD
<wxl> sorry kind fo distracted.
<DarinMiller> wxl: yes
<wxl> DarinMiller: what needs doing is the OEM setup http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/372/builds/142600/testcases/1305/results
<wxl> DarinMiller: additionally having auto-resize done would be useful http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/372/builds/142600/testcases/1301/results
<DarinMiller> same here, dinner slightly derailed my progress also...
<sintre> the auto size thingy?
<sintre> i can't get the bnormal grub to load to do oem unless you can tell me some boot key to hit
<DarinMiller> lsb_release -rd correctly report 16.04.2 (unlike uname -a)
<wxl> sintre: like i said, look at the machine's manual
<sintre> i got the stick to boot
<sintre> it goes now directly to usb lol
<wxl> so what's the issue?
<sintre> doesn't give me a grub to choose
<sintre> to oem install from usb if i boot directly from usb
<sintre> let me check one more time
<sintre> ok weird thing i haven't come across before
<sintre> i didn't install
<wxl> oh i see
<wxl> that testcase is missing stuff too
<wxl> shift key to get to the grub menu
<sintre> but when trying to reboot says please remove installation media then press enter
<sintre> some feedback atleast
<sintre> locks there
<tsimonq2> wxl: Hai yes where do you need me what do you need help with hello hi
<tsimonq2> wxl: Need help ISO testing?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevplatform build #148: FAILURE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevplatform/148/
<tsimonq2> wxl, clivejo, acheronuk, santa_: I worked with mapreri to get a new vc in Zesty. We now have 1.3.0-0ubuntu1 in Zesty.
<tsimonq2> !info vc-dev zesty
<ubottu> vc-dev (source: vc): library to ease explicit vectorization of C++ code. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.7.4-0ubuntu1 (zesty), package size 324 kB, installed size 3894 kB
<tsimonq2> Gah
<tsimonq2> !info vc-dev zesty-proposed
<ubottu> Package vc-dev does not exist in zesty-proposed
<tsimonq2> Grr it's there, I'll poll again in an hour or so
<tsimonq2> !info vc-dev zesty
<ubottu> vc-dev (source: vc): library to ease explicit vectorization of C++ code. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.7.4-0ubuntu1 (zesty), package size 324 kB, installed size 3894 kB
<tsimonq2> COME ON GRRR
<wxl> am man that sucked. i just hit my rf-kill switch
<tsimonq2> ?
<wxl> turned off my wifi via physical switch
<DarinMiller> Does anyone know why 16.04.2 does not includes apt-xapian-index?  Driver Manager still fails without it.
<wxl> tsimonq2: you wanna do that amd64 auto-resize/
<DarinMiller> Does that package require MOTU privileges and thus a sponsor to enable it?  I would think std Ubuntu would suffer the same issue without it.
<tsimonq2> wxl: Is that a question? If so, sure. :PPP
<sintre> i'll do the auto rezise test , easy one , or so i thought lol
<sintre> this remove install media hang up on closing out is eannoying but hitting enter with it installed it goes forward swith shutdown or reboot
 * DarinMiller disables his wifi hw switch in BIOS
<wxl> sintre: yeah don't sweat that. just power it down
<tsimonq2> wxl: No actually, I don't wanna :P
<tsimonq2> wxl: http://storage1.static.itmages.com/i/17/0213/h_1486955004_2141416_9555cd1ac2.jpeg
<wxl> tsimonq2: come on. do it.
<tsimonq2> wxl: But it's already done dude.
<wxl> tsimonq2: i want to figure out this bug. pretty please.
<tsimonq2> wxl: OH that's why. Ok. Yeah I was just messing with you.
<DarinMiller> that is are really blurry image.
<tsimonq2> wxl: Got it.
<tsimonq2> DarinMiller: yepepepepepepppppp
<wxl> yes are is
<tsimonq2> wxl: See my MOTU work? :D
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #65: FAILURE in 5 min 10 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/65/
<wxl> tsimonq2: yeah good job
<DarinMiller> tsimonq2: "[20:04] <tsimonq2> DarinMiller: yepepepepepepppppp" refers to:  apt-xapian-index?
<tsimonq2> DarinMiller: No, to DarinMiller> that is are really blurry image.
<valorie> tsimonq2: is that still in our packageset, or was it ever?
<tsimonq2> valorie: Nope and nope.
<valorie> weird, I wonder why we were listed then
<valorie> but no matter, thanks for fixing
<tsimonq2> No problem. :)
<wxl> DarinMiller: i think there's a bug related to your a-x-i
<tsimonq2> Actually, go thank mapreri for helping me. I got the initial code, then he helped me fix a few things.
<DarinMiller> yes: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libqapt/+bug/1530523
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1530523 in libqapt (Ubuntu Xenial) "kcm_driver_manager: Infinitely shows Collecting information" [High,Triaged]
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevplatform build #149: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevplatform/149/
<sintre> well little or big problem depending on how you want to see it
<sintre> went thru installer
<sintre> when at set up disc it gives 0 option to auto rezise or install along side the two install currenting on the system
<sintre> only use entire disk
<sintre> or use entire disk and set up lvm
<sintre> or use entire disk and set upencrypted lvm
<sintre> two os's current on it
<sintre> so that aint playing nice
<wxl> sintre: how big is the disk and its partitions?
<sintre> 250 gig
<sintre> partitions are cu equally between win 10 and kubuntu 16.04
<wxl> sintre: can you pastebin the results of sudo fdisk -l?
<sintre> 124 gig win nfts and 114 kubuntu
<sintre> yea let me log in on other pc
<sintre> sry pain different rooms :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels build #190: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels/190/
<sintretester2> https://thepasteb.in/p/mwh1Bw2Kv7XH5
<sintretester2> sry forgot this live cd doesn't have my wifi passowrd lol
<wxl> sintre: certainly looks like you're experiencing the bug for some curious reason
<sintre> :(
<wxl> and actually i seem to be doing the same thing
<wxl> weird.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #66: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/66/
<wxl> tsimonq2: and what did he say?
<wxl> oops
<wxl> wrong channel :/
<tsimonq2> wxl: SIMON SAYS KNEEL ON THE GROUND AND BOW DOWN :P
<tsimonq2> wxl: And I can rhyme while listening to Ice Cube :P
<wxl> ok i think this bug is real
<wxl> sintre: you still got that machine running?
<tsimonq2> zsync still running here :P
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #97: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemmodels build #97: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemmodels/97/
<sintre> shut it down wxl can boot it up if you want
<tsimonq2> wxl: Still need me?
<wxl> sintre: please do. get a terminal open when you do. you'll need two tabs
<wxl> tsimonq2: yeah i'd like this verified
<tsimonq2> wxl: Grr, ok.
<sintre> ok give me 2 mins
<tsimonq2> OH I KNOW HOW TO MAKE THIS FASTER
<tsimonq2> s/Grr//
<wxl> who wants to do the OEM setup on i386 btw?
<DarinMiller> I can test i386.  which flavor?
<tsimonq2> HMM I WONDER WHAT FLAVOR lol </sarcasm>
<wxl> kubuntu, DarinMiller 
<tsimonq2> DarinMiller: Joke
<DarinMiller> :)
<sintretest2> k back on other machine
<DarinMiller> full disk, lvm, partial disk, 4GB partition?
<sintretest2> ?
<sintretest2> live stick atm
<sintretest2> booting from that test image
<tsimonq2> I'm cutting myself off at 10:45 PM, it's 9:37 PM now
<wxl> sintretest2: open a terminal
<wxl> DarinMiller: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/372/builds/142601/testcases/1305/results
<sintretest2> open
<DarinMiller> full disk it is....
<tsimonq2> Be back in 10
<wxl> sintretest2: do ubiquity -d 
<wxl> then in a seperate terminal tail -f /var/log/installer debug
<wxl> sorry installer/debug i mean
<sintretest2> that brought up the insaller
<sintretest2> this is read out
<wxl> see if you get anything in the output that refers to sizes
<sintretest2> https://thepasteb.in/p/vghOpmXKwDjs3
<wxl> sintretest2: just pastebin /var/log/installer/debug. make sure you take the installer to the point of failure
<sintretest2> now its almost stuck trying to mov on to disk setup
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_korganizer build #65: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_korganizer/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #79: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmail build #89: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmail/89/
<sintretest2> https://thepasteb.in/p/NxhVDKR2xV5uN
<sintretest2> probally my fault
<sintretest2> but commands aren't giving anything
<wxl> um yes
<wxl> first you try to run it
<wxl> then you try to sudo run it
<wxl> of course it's not an executable
<wxl> so that doesn't work
<wxl> then you try to use the -f command
<wxl> which doesn't exist
<wxl> and then you go back to tailing the same file which doesn't exist
<sintretest2> ok type exxctly what i need to copy an paste
<wxl> well you can use pastebinit
<tsimonq2> Good night :)
<wxl> and then you just do `cat /var/log/installer/debug | pastebinit`
 * DarinMiller did not realize full disk install was different than OEM.... following the "dated" OEM guidelines.
<sintretest2> night simon
<wxl> you may have to `sudo apt install pastebinit` first
 * tsimonq2 hugs wxl goodnight
<wxl> nite dear
<sintretest2> pastebin is auto maic i'm connecting thru wikki thru kubuntu webite
<sintretest2> likei can copy and paste fro terminal , give me the command you want to test out
<DarinMiller> gn tsimonq2
<wxl> sintretest2: `cat /var/log/installer/debug` but it's probabbly going to go offscreen
<sintretest2> thats a shi* load one second
<wxl> that's why i suggested pastebinit XD
<sintretest2> and hot kys to copy entire terminal text?
<sintretest2> this will take forever with a touch pad line by linre
<wxl> so why not use pastebinit? XD
<wxl> you could use xclip and just pipe it to that
<wxl> you could also use select all through the menu
<sintretest2> https://thepasteb.in/p/wjh0JMpJkEKHv
<sintretest2> now don't ever say i at worked to help
<sintretest2> foing that wih a damn touch pad was magick lol
<valorie> pastebinit is a lifesaver when one has no gui
<sintre> back over here now
<sintre> other system still live if you need another read out
 * valorie is trying plain ole upgrade
<DarinMiller> upgrade from what to what?
<wxl> sintre: wait you DIDN'T get the resize option?
<valorie> 16.04.1 to .2
<sintre> nope
<sintre> only three use entire disk
<wxl> interesting
<sintre> use entire disk with lvm and
<sintre> use entire disk with encypted lvm
<DarinMiller> i686 install rebooted without a forced power down... nice :)
<sintre> there is like freak 100 gigs free space between nfts partition windows is sitting on and the ext4 partition kubuntu is on
<sintre> makes no sense to me
<wxl> yeah i'm kind of baffled by these logs
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemmodels build #375: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemmodels/375/
<DarinMiller> Never installed OEM before.  Checklist say after udpates, click on "Prepare for shipping..." icon on the desktop, but desktop folder is not diplayed anymore.  Do we care?
<wxl> is it in the Desktop folder? like check in terminal or with w tty?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #169: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/169/
<DarinMiller> yep, it's in the desktop folder just not in plain sight like older installs.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets build #94: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets/94/
<DarinMiller> old installs used to have the Desktop folder displayed by default.
<wxl> ok
<DarinMiller> The OEM install option is pretty slick.
<wxl> i'll have to revise that part of the testcase
<DarinMiller> OEM wifi config failed. Wifi was completely unusable after performing the OEM system setup...  "fixed" with reboot...
<DarinMiller> adding to notes ^^
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kguiaddons build #93: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kguiaddons/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfig build #79: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfig/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ki18n build #93: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ki18n/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcodecs build #88: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcodecs/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemviews build #94: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemviews/94/
<DarinMiller> wxl, do I have access to update the TestCase verbage?  I will help update if I do.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons build #100: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #103: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/103/
<wxl> DarinMiller: you can create a merge request if you like. that'd be super useful
<wxl> DarinMiller: look in here https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-testcase/ubuntu-manual-tests/trunk
<wxl> DarinMiller: mark me as a reviewer
<wxl> ohhhh
<wxl> i see the problem
<wxl> there's no kubuntu one
<wxl> it needs to be added
<wxl> you can use the OEM one as a starting point
<wxl> but make it like 1688_Kubuntu_OEM or something of the sort
<wxl> this one's just general https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-testcase/ubuntu-manual-tests/trunk/view/head:/testcases/image/1305_Install%20%28OEM%20setup%29
<DarinMiller> ooooo, a bzr merge.  Something new to learn. :)
<DarinMiller> i386 oem passed.
<wxl> more or less the same as git
<wxl> same basic command really
<wxl> few exceptions
<DarinMiller> same apt-xapian-index bug exist on i686 and amd64.
<wxl> DarinMiller: want to do the auto-resize too, just as a doublecheck?
<wxl> yeah i know i need to get on that
<wxl> unlikely to be in time for 16.04.2 obviously
<DarinMiller> :)
 * wxl sighs
<DarinMiller> 686 or amd64 resize, or do you care?
<sintre> well better we know about problems faster we can atleast start working on them
<sintre> even if not on schedule
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcompletion build #77: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcompletion/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons build #86: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #170: STILL FAILING in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/170/
<DarinMiller> wxl: 686 or amd64 resize, or do you care?
<wxl> DarinMiller: both would be nice if you're up to it
<valorie> should that xapian index bug be added to the release notes?
<wxl> valorie: yes, sadly
<DarinMiller> valorie: yes, please include the install and update process for xapian index.
<valorie> errr, like sudo apt install xapian-index something && sudo update xapian-index
<valorie> it's been awhile since I did it
<DarinMiller> valorie: just a sec...
<valorie> apt-xapian-index ?
<valorie> and this is to get Discover to work correctly as I recall?
<valorie> bug # would be useful
<DarinMiller> valorie: sudo apt install apt-xapian-index && sudo update-apt-xapian-index
<wxl> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libqapt/+bug/1530523
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1530523 in libqapt (Ubuntu Xenial) "kcm_driver_manager: Infinitely shows Collecting information" [High,Triaged]
<valorie> thanks so much
<DarinMiller> walter beat me to the link :)
<valorie> oh, driver manager right
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjobwidgets build #385: STILL UNSTABLE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjobwidgets/385/
 * DarinMiller wishes he had "old" hw with usb 3.0 drives and SSD's to do the marathon install testing...glances at his newer PC's as future candidates...
<sintre> me has a computer with usb 3.0 and a ssd and the installer doesn't like him :(
<sintre> i forgot the / part lol
<sintre> wxl any idea on what might be causing that installing to go bonkers?
<wxl> sintre: i'm still trying to figure it out
<wxl> i managed to get something working with a fixed size drive
<sintre> next weekend if we haveb't figured anything out and we gotta go nuclear on system i'm ok with that if it needs to be done
<sintre> when i can find a more comfortable place to put the thing that is :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pimcommon build #81: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pimcommon/81/
<sintre> but i also have a hdd and a external drive i can try to test on as well , me and darin used it once to try and figure out this lil crash bug with konsole
<sintre> didn't find a fix or even reason but easy work around
<valorie> are any of those old bugs fixed?
<valorie> (1514491) kubuntu desktop inconsistency and integration issues: scrollbars. gtk3 button placement also not integrated 
<valorie> (1530523) kcm_driver_manager: Infinitely shows Collecting information 
<valorie> (1560404) Live session desktop uses to small folder view widget 
<valorie> (1561051) Ubiquity-DM dies on Kubuntu images 
<valorie> I guess I'll look 'em up
<valorie> bug 1514491
<ubottu> bug 1514491 in kubuntu-settings (Ubuntu) "kubuntu desktop inconsistency and integration issues: scrollbars. gtk3 button placement also not integrated" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1514491
<DarinMiller> In the non-OEM installs, the desktop folder is present and I think it was broke on the intial plasma 5 releases.  Is that something Aaron can readily fix?
<wxl> uh oh walking dead is on
<wxl> be back in an hr or so :)
<DarinMiller> ^^ By fixing, I mean does Aaron know the install sw well enough to update the OEM install to display the desktop folder.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwallet build #388: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwallet/388/
<valorie> ok, release notes fixed
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcompletion build #401: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcompletion/401/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons build #398: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons/398/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcodecs build #375: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcodecs/375/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemviews build #365: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemviews/365/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kguiaddons build #371: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kguiaddons/371/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #366: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/366/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ki18n build #393: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ki18n/393/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pimcommon build #82: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pimcommon/82/
<DarinMiller> valorie: where are the new release notes hidden?
<valorie> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes/Kubuntu
<valorie> point release notes just added tot eh top
<valorie> to the top, geez
<valorie> I also starred the bugs at bottom that are fixed
<valorie> trying to update the news story, but WP and I don't get along well
<DarinMiller> I have not had the privilage of doing battle with WP.
<valorie> usually ahoneybun does the publishing, because he LIKES it
<valorie> once the release announcement link and the link to download are added, it's good to go
<DarinMiller> Funny how people like different things.
<DarinMiller> valorie: in the 4 installs I have completed tonight, this was no longer an issue: (1560404) Live session desktop uses to small folder view widget *
<valorie> that's why I starred, and put that all those have been fixed
<valorie> perhaps I should bold that line about being fixed?
<valorie> and the starts
<valorie> stars
<valorie> I checked out the bug reports, and with backports they are all fixed except apt-xap-index
<DarinMiller> The small foler bug is  listed under the known problems.... I think it can be removed.
<DarinMiller> nm...
<DarinMiller> I finally read what you said :)
<valorie> I guess that would be the easy way -- nobody will download the 16.04 itself anymore
<valorie> I'll do that
<sintre> when wxl gets back from zombie land hopefully we can get to bottom of this weird insaller bug i have
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfig build #408: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfig/408/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kguiaddons build #187: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kguiaddons/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdbusaddons build #262: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdbusaddons/262/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcodecs build #259: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcodecs/259/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kitemviews build #236: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kitemviews/236/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #387: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/387/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kjobwidgets build #245: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kjobwidgets/245/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcompletion build #170: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcompletion/170/
<valorie> DarinMiller: fixed, thanks
<valorie> simplest is always best
<DarinMiller> Exxxxcellent
<sintre> didi mention lets disable kwallet on onset of install?
<sintre> ok gotta beat a dead horse there :)
<valorie> sintre: what do you mean?
<sintre> itsa  apain to disable
<valorie> I suppose it is
<sintre> like tonight when i was helping with new iso or trying to help
<valorie> it would be a pain not to have it
<sintre> everytime i had to disable it manualy
<sintre> wasted my time and made a hard process harder
<valorie> I've never disabled it, and find it useful
<sintre> i'm sure some love it
<sintre> but me and other well have no use for it
<valorie> yes, some hate it
<sintre> so making it voluntary to activate and use i think is a good idea
<sintre> just tonight using a touchpad took me an extra minute every boot to disable it
<sintre> using live usb
<valorie> in general, we try to distribute KDE software unpatched and unchanged
<valorie> our policy is to fix upstream
<sintre> well no need to patch but maybe just not activate at install
<valorie> whether that upstream be KDE, Ubuntu or Debian
<sintre> just my opinion ads tonight it certainly did not help
 * DarinMiller notes that the 2nd install of amd64 rebooted without issue (no hang aftre removing usb media).
<valorie> take it up with the KDE devels
<sintre> its an opinion valorie
<valorie> our policy is not to patch such things, and not activating it at install would be a patch
<sintre> its mine we don't share it sry
<valorie> I have no opinion about it
<sintre> maybe then the policy needs to be reviewed
<sintre> if it is fine out whatever is fine as well
<valorie> Providing KDE software unpatched is pretty fundamental to who we are, and what we've done since day one
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #362: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfigwidgets/362/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #225: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kconfigwidgets/225/
<sintre> well nothing left to say on that and yes i will take it up with kde community software people if i can ever get them to be alive
<sintre> in a chat or return a forum post
<valorie> #kde-devel is active in euro-working hours
<valorie> the kde forums: always!
<valorie> also the KDE-devel mail list
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #264: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/264/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwallet build #89: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwallet/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ki18n build #258: STILL UNSTABLE in 6 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ki18n/258/
<DarinMiller> wxl: all 4 install tests succeeded without magor issues:  amd64 full disk,  i386 OEM (minor issue with desktop folder not displayed), i386 resize and amd64 resize.  Web test results completed for all installs.
<valorie> I do believe we be ready for 16.04.2
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons build #198: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kconfig build #188: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kconfig/188/
<wxl> sintre: one more test to run before i decide that this just doesn't affect me
<wxl> Darkwing: many thanks!
<sintre> here
<sintre> what ya need
<wxl> sintre: no, i need to do this to double confirm *i* am unaffected. then i can rule out virtualbox at least
<wxl> yep works fine for me
<sintre> ok well laptop is fully charged now , sinse you've been watching zomies
<sintre> let me know i got another hour before i hit the sack
<wxl> at one point i had it not working but i can't recreate it now
<wxl> oh i remember
<wxl> when it didn't work, i had an encrypted install
<wxl> so perhaps ubiquity lacks the tools to auto resize that
<sintre> nothing is encypted that i know of
<sintre> my system is aduel win 10 and kubuntu 16.04
<wxl> ok
<wxl> i think for now we just leave it as it is
<wxl> i'll investigate further
<wxl> thanks a ton for the help
<sintre> np i tried to be usefull but seems i'm not that much now lately
<wxl> no, you definitely helped
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #62: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets/62/
<sintre> same system , same stick , i;ll be on tomorrow
<wxl> yeah no worries for now
<wxl> release is tomorrow so 
<sintre> if you need any other read outs or such
<wxl> from what i can tell, it's an edge case
<sintre> well we can still work on it even after release
<sintre> doesn't seem like a deal breaker
<wxl> i think i'll try an encrypted install again and then see if i can get it to not give me a resize option again
<sintre> but a head scratcher
<wxl> nope, it's not
<wxl> yep THAT it is :)
<sintre> also one more thing ,
<wxl> thanks for taking care of of the release notes valorie 
<sintre> i had to resort to the cd start up creator , it seems unetbootin is a pain
<wxl> yeah well i just use dd
<sintre> the goofy pops up are still there in new releaasee
<wxl> i don't trust any of those things
<sintre> that make no sense lol , gotta say no then cancel then you can use prograsam and it works great
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Xenial 16.04.2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Xenial 16.04.2] has been marked as ready
<sintre> at this poijnt i might have to start doing dd for usb installs
<wxl> ^^ thanks all!
<wxl> jeez ubuntu desktop ain't done tsk tsk
<sintre> needs better wall paper hehe
<wxl> XD
<sintre> i'm in an epic search can't find any i like
<wxl> i adore the zesty one we got
<sintre> dreamscape , beaches , night life ohh to many to choose from
<sintre> i get bored easy :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwallet build #219: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwallet/219/
<sintre> if i ever make my firstpackage it will be called sintre's wallpaper
<wxl> i appreciate good lucks but i'm not too picky
<sintre> then we'll all get sued because i didn'tmake any of the pictures lol
<wxl> looks
<wxl> my home desktop is lubuntu with awesome (a tiling window manager) so i don't even usually see my wallpaper :)
<wxl> and i have no window decorations
<wxl> and a very minimal scroll bar
<wxl> although i am pretty particular about fonts
<sintre> i have two icons and thrree folder links
<wxl> especially in the terminal :)
<sintre> and my wallpaper currently is a vry dark celestrial picture piced up of some science site
<wxl> neat
<sintre> it work for me
<sintre> ok gonna get started on my disable kwallet campaign need some help
<sintre> is there a k runner command that can disable it fast
<sintre> instead of having to search for it thru the menu then disable it
<wxl> killall kwallet XD
<sintre> i'll try that on other system tomorrow
<sintre> need a lil script for that too lol
<wxl> you could also get rid of it autorunning if that's what you ultimately want
<sintre> just anooyed by it everytime i install
<sintre> i get people some people like it and use it
<sintre> i just want it not to come preloaded and functiomnal
<sintre> so somebody who wants it can use it
<sintre> have it in the software but not active on install
<wxl> yeah so that's what i'm saying
<wxl> keep it from autostarting
<sintre> seems i got bark up the kde devels tree to do something about it
<sintre> that won't help new iso though
<wxl> true
<sintre> valorie mentioned ealier they or the kubuntu team won't patch anything like that as not to piss devels at kde off
<wxl> so yeah you might want to question their logic on that one
<wxl> which isn't wrong
<sintre> well like tonight
<wxl> i mean, there is the whole cashew and all XD
<sintre> we were trying to test out and took me an extra 2 minutes just to disable it so i could get my wifi working
<wxl> hahahahah
<wxl> just for the record, slipknot is got to be the stupidest band ever. </offtopic>
<sintre> and thats when i know how to disable it it manually
<sintre> imagine a new user
<sintre> who can't figure out what the hell this thing is
<sintre> i'll kill em with kindness eventually
<wxl> it is admittedly a bit annoying
 * valorie finds it useful, not annoying
<sintre> maybe just maybe somebody in the higher ups has had enough with it as well
<valorie> but then I've been using it for 10+ years
 * sintre gets valorie likes it but sintre doesn't
<valorie> maybe 15
<wxl> it is useful but if you don't know what it is or why it's useful, it's sort of annoying
<sintre> had hard to help people new to kubuntu as well
<sintre> i wish that kde  konvention was held in the states
<valorie> we used to do Camp KDE
<sintre> then i could use same free trsvel points i have lol
<valorie> but ran out of sponsors for it
<valorie> one in Jamaica!
<valorie> but I wasn't involved back then
<sintre> summer in aspen colorado
<sintre> that would be nice
<valorie> takes commercial sponsors and a local team to do the legwork
<sintre> organising the event?
<valorie> right, local folks to do the org, $$ to pay for space and infra
<sintre> i think at best i've seen maybe 20 people in florida ubuntu channel
<sintre> would say we could do it but
<valorie> setting up a conf is some work
<sintre> probally couldn't host more than  200 person even with that few volunteers
<valorie> last one was in San Fran, co-located with a US Qt conf
 * valorie missed that one
<sintre> most floridians are in southern florida
<sintre> so would be hard to pull resouces with other states socals
<sintre> :(
<valorie> Ubuntu people are not necessarily KDE fans
<sintre> well i love it except for one lil program lol
<sintre> but yea i get your point
<sintre> i'm a kubuntu fan but really dislike regular ubuntu
<sintre> its out the box gui irritates me more than wallet
<valorie> I like Ubuntu people, but dislike the Unity interface, and most GNOME software
<valorie> always have
<valorie> just a matter of taste
<sintre> how many years has konvention been held in europe?
<valorie> always
<sintre> :(
<valorie> the e.V. is a german org, and the bylaws say it must be held in Europe
<valorie> Akademy by the way
<valorie> not konvention
<valorie> although one of the first ones was called Kastle
<valorie> held in a castle, I guess!
<valorie> when it was still tiny
<sintre> well close enough in concept there i'm trying
<valorie> many of us USA kde people fly to europe for Akademy
<valorie> I've gone 6 times
<sintre> depending on where it at , and when
<sintre> maybe i'll have some air line miles saved up
<valorie> last summer was Berlin
<wxl> sintre: can you do me one more thing on that machine?
<sintre> yea tell me what
<valorie> I'm hoping it's Milan this year, but still not scheduled
<valorie> :(
<wxl> sintre: boot it to kubuntu and pastebin the output of `df`
<sintre> ok off the new iso stick or reg instal
<wxl> regular
<wxl> easier that way anyways
<sintre> ok
<sintretester2> ok bsck what caommand you ned
<valorie> sintretester2: `df | pastebinit
<valorie> `
<wxl> and wait i might want one other
<wxl> but work on that
<sintretester2> that installed
<sintretester2> now what
<wxl> you got the paste?
<sintretester2> yea you triked me into installing it lol
<sintretester2> but this primary so no biggie
<sintretester2> not a live ession
<wxl> um
<wxl> i want the link silly :)
<sintretester2> for what
<wxl> and then i want you to do one other thing: `sudo lvscan`
<wxl> hopefully it returns nothing or gives you an error
<wxl> that's to see if you're using lvm
<wxl> and then one last thing just to be doubly sure
<sintretester2> say command not found
<sintretester2> sudo lvscan
<valorie> `df | pastebinit`
<wxl> that's good :)
<valorie> is how you do the pastebin of df
<wxl> i assume cryptsetup does the same thing?
<sintretester2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23987142/                                                                                                                                                               
<sintretester2> na43@na47:~$
<wxl> does `sudo dmsetup status | grep crypt` return anything?
<wxl> oh yikes dude
<sintretester2> nope
<wxl> you're good thanks
<sintretester2> whats the yikes about
<wxl> you have 7% used
<wxl> so
<wxl> yeah you're good :)
<sintretester2> ok any othr read outs you need
<wxl> nope thanks :)
<sintretester2> k
<sintretester2> be back on other pc hee soon
<sintretester2> ok that was a tyo i promise lol
<sintre> back over here
<sintre> i really got get myself a blutooth keyboard
<sintre> :)
<wxl> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1663298/comments/17
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1663298 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Xubuntu 16.04.2 has no auto-resize installation option" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<wxl> oh heck yeah they're playing faith no more on classic mtv
<valorie> if you use pastebinit, you don't have to connect from each machine
<valorie> omg love faith no more
<wxl> me too!!!!
<wxl> "the real thing" was the only tape i ever wore out
<valorie> my best tapes all got "borrowed"
<valorie> :(
<wxl> i can also say as a remote claim to fame that i saw the original vocalist chuck mosley (who was also briefly in bad brains) in his little band "vandals against illiteracy"
<sintre> wxl > thx i love being the guy with the bug lol , hope it helps so other people though good show
<wxl> sintre: it will :)
<wxl> valorie: are you also familiar with/fans of mike patton's many side projects? 
<valorie> I'm not
<wxl> oh man. there are so many.
<valorie> creative people will save the world
<sintre> or make more exploding batteries :)
<valorie> ha!
<sintre> i think another telsa electric car blew up last week
<wxl> the best, imho, is fantômas which consists of him on vocals, what's his face from slayer on drums, and king buzzo from the melvins on guitar
<wxl> and the way i'd describe it: free jazz/surf rock/lounge/horror metal
<wxl> it's just mind blowing
<valorie> a super group from HELLLLLLLLLL
<wxl> mr. bungle is great too but perhaps a bit too explicit for some people's liking
<wxl> i will say, valorie, your love of faith no more makes me think of something you once said to me: "you never cease to amaze" XD
<valorie> lol
<valorie> are you coming up to Linuxfest NW?
<wxl> i can only hope
<valorie> and we can explore further
<wxl> hehehe
<wxl> i hope i have some vacation days left :/
<valorie> me too
<wxl> sintre: one last thing. did you have the network connected while you were trying to install?
<sintre> before i tried installer?
<sintre> yes
<sintre> it launched me to live cd so first thing i did was connect wo my router to get into chat
<sintre> i picked NO to updates while installing and only to install 3rd party extras
<wxl> sintre: ok, good. thanks
<wxl> ok, installing on top of encrypted lvm on a dynamic disk fails. now to see if it also fails on fixed. 
<sintre> now i'm sure it is possible for me to "trick " the installer
<wxl> hm?
<sintre> by shrinking two of those partitions and makin gin available s[pace
<sintre> but i think the whole idea of the installer is to kinda think that for you
<sintre> basicly just taking space of the partitions the ext4 and nfts
<sintre> and making them unallocated
<wxl> yeah well it's clear that /dev/sda6 is only 7% used, i.e. it's got like 98GB
<wxl> it should totally have the capacity to shrink that
<sintre> yea this is wierd
<wxl> that's what "auto-resize" refers to
<blaze> houston we have a problem
<blaze> kwallet is built without gpg encryption support
<blaze> and my passwords were encrypted with a private key :)
<sintre> well glad you like it
<sintre> i just want the option to have it not install :/
<sintre> seems i have an uphilll battle
<valorie> blaze: there is currently a problem with the gpgme package
<valorie> it is being worked on, but.... not ready now
<valorie> it's holding back PIM too
<valorie> that said, heading to bed
<valorie> whoever fixes up the story for 16.04.2 -- remember it needs some links in it 
<valorie> niters
<valorie> blaze: your input on the gpg issue could be helpful
<acheronuk> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gpgme1.0/+bug/1647204
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1647204 in gpgme1.0 (Ubuntu) "1.8.0-2 FTBFS in zesty 17.04" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<acheronuk> Mirv: don't suppose you gave any insight into? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gpgme1.0/+bug/1647204
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1647204 in gpgme1.0 (Ubuntu) "1.8.0-2 FTBFS in zesty 17.04" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<acheronuk> build time Qt tests fail with messages such as QWARN  : KeyLocateTest::testKeyLocateSingle() QObject::connect: signal not found in QGpgME::QGpgMEKeyListJob
<acheronuk> FAIL!  : KeyLocateTest::testKeyLocateSingle() 'spy.wait(QSIGNALSPY_TIMEOUT)' returned FALSE. ()
<Mirv> acheronuk: reads like blast from the past with all the pie, -Bsymbolic-functions etc that were battled at some point in 2014 I think :) but no, not other idea except to try to remove any package specific compiler options and use Qt + dpkg-buildflags provided once instead
<acheronuk> Mirv: yeah, I was looking at: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtbase-opensource-src/+bug/1441961
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1441961 in binutils (Ubuntu Trusty) "dataChanged signal cannot be used on ARM under certain conditions" [Undecided,Fix released]
<Mirv> acheronuk: things like http://launchpadlibrarian.net/213155371/pay-service_2.0.0+15.10.20150727-0ubuntu1_2.0.0+15.10.20150730-0ubuntu1.diff.gz
<Mirv> and http://launchpadlibrarian.net/213232977/poppler_0.33.0-0ubuntu1_0.33.0-0ubuntu3.diff.gz
<Mirv> that poppler example might be a good one
<acheronuk> Mirv: Thank. :) I shall have a look. I'm poking around a bit in the dark, but I might get something
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<acheronuk> clivejo: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-baseapps/+bug/1664199
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1664199 in kde-baseapps (Ubuntu) "Please remove kde-baseapps from zesty zapus" [Undecided,New]
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Morning
<acheronuk> blaze: you have a KF5 port of krusader packaged?
<acheronuk> I am new seriously asking, who needs KF5 konqueror anyway? seems utterly pointless and it's nowhere as a file manager, and as a web browser now a 4th rate barely 'also ran'
<acheronuk> *am now
<ahoneybun> it kinda seems pointless now
<ahoneybun> other then people who like it as a browser I guess
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: thanks a ton for the new kdenlive
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: the 16.12? came with the other apps, so just slid right in with them :)
<ahoneybun> .1 though so thats cool
<acheronuk> .2 will be soon when other stuff clears
<ahoneybun> still super cool to have
<ahoneybun> \o/
<acheronuk> :D
<ahoneybun> congraz about the new dev status
<ahoneybun> very nice to not have to use the KC as a last vote since we have a lot of Kubuntu devs
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: thank you :) and yes, that helps now
<acheronuk> test
<acheronuk> weird
<blaze> acheronuk: yes I have, but why you asking?
<acheronuk> blaze: I wrongly though what you had was a beta, but seems there is a 2.5.0 in debian to sync.
<blaze> yes, debian has it too :)
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @blaze, synced :)
 * acheronuk wonders what the status of frameworks 'fixes' is
<sintre> lil bug from last night got no responses :(
<sintre> looking at the bug report , wxl gave the most comprehensive report on the page
<sintre> hopefully it'll help
<acheronuk> what bug?
<sintre> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1663298
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1663298 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Xubuntu 16.04.2 has no auto-resize installation option" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<sintre> we were working on it last night
<sintre> the readouts at end are from my newer pc
<sintre> some of the comment are kind comical compared to what we went thru last night
<sintre> some 100 gigs free
<sintre> #17 is info we gathered last night
<BluesKaj> best to use manual partitioning in my experience
<sintre> well yea , i can trick the installer as well by just dumping the space
<sintre> but that wasn't the idea of testing the auto rezise thingy last night :)
<sintre> so the enigma continues
<sintre> as nobody but wxl offerered anything usfull guess we're stuck still trying to figure out this on our own for the moment
<sintre> thought a full eupean day would get something
<BluesKaj> this automatic mucking about with partitions brings more grief than it's worth , dunno why it's included 
<sintre> alot of computr illiterate people i dunno :)
<sintre> already kind hard to drag em off of windows
<BluesKaj> most computer illiterates don't ry linux afaik :-)
<sintre> i give you that
<sintre> but the few and brave that try
<sintre> hopefully we can make it less painful or confusing i gues
<BluesKaj> not brave so much as foolhardy 
<sintre> :)
<marco-parillo> The auto-resizing has worked for me in the past (maybe 16.10?), but I have never tried it with encrypted partitions.
<sintre> odd thing is none of my drive are encypted
<sintre> that why this is kinda head scratching
<sintre> #17 in comments are my system read outs
<marco-parillo> It might be a regression. Just for this cycle, I had no laptop to try it.
<marco-parillo> I see in #17 GPT. That means UEFI?
<sintre> yes uefi firmware
<marco-parillo> OK, that is another difference. I only have BIOS.
<sintre> which is shipping with i think 100% of all computers now
<sintre> well maybe somebody else will chime in with more info
<marco-parillo> At least I think. All the laptops I have tested Kubuntu on shipped with Win7, which I assume is not? 
<marco-parillo> is not UEFI based. 
<sintre> win7 support expect for pro is shut down micosoft side
<sintre> but last year i can't find a computer that didn't have efi firmware
<sintre> when i bought my new lappy
<sintre> maybe atleast recently , most have changed over to efi
<sintre> you might be ble to get a mobo and do a custom build without efi
<sintre> but most likely not a stock pc from a manufactuerer
<sintre> maybe thier bargain refurb section if your lucky
<marco-parillo> Right. I have been happy buying business-grade refurbs, so I am likely to be getting older stuff. But, built well, and easy for a newbie to work on.
<marco-parillo> Most recent: T410s and HP EliteBooks.
<sintre> i wish i could go back too :/
<sintre> stuck with what i got though , so trying to make the best
<sintre> all the pc's i gave away lol
<sintre> now i kinda regret it
<sintre> but i think they found good homes :)
<marco-parillo> We are grateful for you increasing the diversity of our testing.
<sintre> hey new pc , is clean mostly my toy pc i use around the house
<sintre> i want to help where i can
<sintre> wxl seems only person on this
<sintre> would be nice some other people might look into some issues lol
<sintre> not talkin about kubuntu people , just ubuntu in general
<sintre> seems alot of people like to stick thier head in the sand
<sintre> i get thats just the cycle , gotta wait till somebody gets around to it
<valorie> is 16.04.2 out
<santa_> hi everyone
<santa_> gonna finish that autopkgtests fixes no
<santa_> * now
<valorie> seems not -- google finds no release announcement
<acheronuk> santa_: ok
<acheronuk> bit worrying on the tests: autopkgtest for kf5-kdepim-apps-libs/4:16.04.3-0ubuntu1: amd64: Regression ♻ , armhf: Pass, i386: Regression ♻ , ppc64el: Regression ♻ , s390x: Regression ♻ 
<acheronuk> https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-zesty/zesty/amd64/k/kio/20170210_234029_e84b4@/log.gz
<santa_> acheronuk: I'm adding that tests to the disable patch too
<santa_> I'm testing both kdelibs4support and kio
<acheronuk> ah. I meant this. https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-zesty/zesty/amd64/k/kf5-kdepim-apps-libs/20170213_114040_ca2d7@/log.gz
<acheronuk> rebuild of the old 16.04.3 PIM libs fails, before it even gets to the tests
<santa_> well, I didn't have that on my radar yet
<santa_> where was gpge used?
<santa_> * gpgme
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> santa_: See that we have a new vc?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> And it looks like I even get to maintain it in Debian
<clivejo> santa_: kwallet I believe
<sintre> i mentioned it in kde channel in the most polite way
<clivejo> https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kwallet/commit/?id=9e18b951d9e4ab6bce7a17fbf73c8d6375997a91
<sintre> i could think of
<sintre> maybe somebody will read the logs
<clivejo> its an optional build dep
<clivejo> tsimonq2: well done
<clivejo> can I remove the restrictions on arch in krita now?
<clivejo> oh wait, its still only bulding on amd64 and i386
<clivejo> tsimonq2: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vc/1.3.0-0ubuntu1
<valorie> looks like we won't have 16.04.2 until Thursday
<clivejo> is that a restriction, does it only build on amd64 and i386?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @clivejo, Yes it is.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @valorie, Aww what?
<acheronuk> clivejo: the kwallet gpgme build dep is a separate thing
<clivejo> didnt blaze or someone say that it was needed to unlock his keys?
<valorie> tsimonq2: 12:57] <infinity> jderose: Expecting to finish mangling all the bits that broke with the HWE introduction for images tomorrow and a release on Thursday.
<santa_> tsimonq2: as you can see I'm busy with other things but I'm glad you are working on the stuff that needs work. any plan on the failing archs of vc?
<acheronuk> clivejo: yes, but that is a separate usage of it AFAIK. not connected to that build failure on the rebuild of old PIM stuff
<santa_> acheronuk, clivejo: regarding gpgme I think I might be able to fix it
<clivejo> santa_: if you can fix it, please do!!
<clivejo> its holding a lot of stuff back
<acheronuk> santa_: that would be good. was trying to just get some executable in an arm chroot/sbuild etc earlier, and even that was failing on initial build steps
<santa_> regarding what we have in -proposed, the problems I found (deadlocks in the tests, entropy starvation) were solved with that patching
<acheronuk> QWARN  : KeyListTest::testKeyListAsync() QObject::connect: signal not found in QGpgME::QGpgMEKeyListJob
<acheronuk> FAIL!  : KeyListTest::testKeyListAsync() 'spy.wait(QSIGNALSPY_TIMEOUT)' returned FALSE. ()
 * valorie takes off to give blood and pre-India prep stuff
<acheronuk> santa_: yes, that is my test failures now ^^^
<acheronuk> and a few others of similar nature
<santa_> ok, let me do some experiments here
<acheronuk> much mention of -Bsymbolic-functions as a cause/factor, but bit of a lack of practical solution so far
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @santa_, No plan, that's an upstream thing, but I'll look into it.
<santa_> k
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @valorie> tsimonq2: 12:57] <infinity, Is wxl *AHEM* aware?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> (parentheses around the "*AHEM*")
<acheronuk> gpgme alleged culprit: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23991031/
<wxl> sintre: it was suggested to me to take the istaller to the point of failure and then run `ubuntu-bug ubiquity`. it'll pull in a lot of logs
<sintre> ok k point of faulire is it won't
<sintre> allow for auto resizing
<sintre> i assume
<wxl> yes
<sintre> we did that last night
<sintre> same system same stick , gonna be same logs
<sintre> unless we're missing something else
<wxl> we didn't do `ubuntu-bug ubiquity`
<wxl> we did grab some information but not as much as that provides apparently
<sintre> k 10 mins , pc doing something atm
<wxl> np
<sintre> get any command you think or log we need
<wxl> take your time
<sintre> but on thing , do i need to be installed of live for this
<wxl> live
<sintre> if so we gotta reinstall pastebin again lol
<sintre> ok yea get sequence of commands handy
<sintre> we're in for work
<wxl> you just need to connect to the internet
<wxl> ubuntu-bug ubiquity will take care of the rest
<sintre> yes and destry kwallet again okm mentioned that to many times lol
<sintre> i did nicely mention it in kde-devel channel
<sintre> would be nice if i didn't have to disable it while using live install
<sintre> :)
<sintre> hey first contact best i could do
<sintre> booting now be online with sintre clone soon
<wxl> i would suggest using the mailing list, personally, sintre 
<sintretester2> sry here now
<sintretester2> lets get the logs going
<sintretester2> commands i be awaiting
<sintretester2> wxl eating dinner already?
<wxl> nope sintretester2 
<sintretester2> lets get started
<sintretester2> console up
<wxl> get the installer going
<sintretester2> first screen lnguage selection
<wxl> go all the way until you don't get the auto-resize
<wxl> THEN open a terminal
<wxl> leave ubiquity open
<sintretester2> ok close terminal or leave open
<sintretester2> its blank nt used for anything
<sintretester2> yet
<wxl> doesn't matter
<wxl> leave it open
<sintretester2> k going frward
<sintretester2> taking frever to move one from the page which gives options for updats while installing and hirdpary software
<sintretester2> k here at place with no option for auto rezing
<sintretester2> giveme the command
<wxl> ubuntu-bug ubiquity
<sintretester2> says loecting problem info
<sintretester2> then diapears
<sintretester2> disapears bla
<wxl> be patient
<sintretester2> back at console seems whatever it did its done
<wxl> it should open up a browser
<sintretester2> there we go says send t developers
<wxl> um
<wxl> you didn't get a link or nothing?
<sintretester2> says ubuntu apport in pop up
<sintretester2> what hat website that is like pastebin for photos
<wxl> imgur
<sintretester2> can you hyplink tha for me
<sintretester2> chicklet keyboard here
<wxl> https://imgur.com/
<sintretester2> http://imgur.com/a/uiHoZ
<sintretester2> this is proof os something one second
<wxl> hit send
<sintretester2> http://imgur.com/a/E4caJ
<sintretester2> sent
<sintretester2> ok something odd about this is i386 i believe
<wxl> sintretester2: look in /var/crash and see if there's a *ubiquity*.crash in there
<sintretester2> gonna need better insruction o find that
<wxl> ls -al /var/crash | pastebinit
<sintretester2> ok gotta install pastbin again
<sintretester2> live session
<sintretester2> whats hat one lol
<wxl> sudo apt install pastebinit
<sintretester2> https://thepasteb.in/p/LghNyxqxxz8IZ
<sintretester2> ok dumbest thing ever just link pastbin to paste bin lol
<wxl> this is just bizarre
<sintretester2> copy and paste kind hard without mouse
<wxl> hold on
<wxl> try this: `apport-collect 1663298`
<wxl> OR
<wxl> `apport-bug $(pidof ubiquity)`
<wxl> and while you're at it, `ls -al /tmp | pastebinit`
<sintretester2> first comand want addition software
<wxl> what do you mean?
<sintretester2> second seem to b generric bug report tool
<sintretester2> one second
<sintretester2> http://imgur.com/a/d1VUE
<wxl> other problem
 * sintretester2 really need a lil rolly table for second laptop
<sintretester2> well won't let me install the python apport thing from first comand
<wxl> huh?
<sintretester2> http://imgur.com/a/LI8bD
<wxl> open a new terminal tab
<wxl> and sudo apt install python-apport
<sintretester2> k thats working
<sintretester2> next
<wxl> so now do the apport collect
<sintretester2> kinda lost here we were heading there
<sintretester2> got to be kidding me
<sintretester2> http://imgur.com/a/LI8bD
<wxl> just kill that terminal window and make a new one
<wxl> OH
<wxl> wait
<wxl> don't
<sintretester2> well just did
<wxl> aw hell
<wxl> well do it again then
<sintretester2> same error msg
<santa_> acheronuk: dammit, my experiment with gpgme failed, I tried both to alter the build flags (that probably got rid of the problem you kindly pointed out) and I also backported an uptream patch to increase some timeouts in the tests
<wxl> which one?
<sintretester2> ERROR: Could not import module, is a package upgrade in progress?  Error: No module named PyQt5.QtCore
<wxl> oh annoying
<wxl> ok you see that ubuntu log in in your firefox browser?
<sintretester2> where would i find that at
<wxl> um
<ahoneybun> http://pyqt.sourceforge.net/Docs/PyQt5/
<wxl> look at the tabs in your browser
<ahoneybun> helpful maybe
<wxl> it's the last one
<sintretester2> i saw something wanting me to log into ubuntu
<sintretester2> i don't have an account
<sintretester2> maybe thas wha messed it up
<wxl> oh yeah that's a big problem
<wxl> go make yourself an account
<wxl> you need that to do tests in the future anyways, at least for marking reports
<sintretester2> will do after dinner :) guess good stopping point for now
<sintretester2> unless anything else atm i can snag
<wxl> well don't turn that off
<acheronuk> santa_: did you actually eliminate the "QObject::connect: signal not found" etc issue?
<wxl> that login contains all the info we needed you to do
<sintretester2> k gona head to other pc
<santa_> acheronuk: nope, that's where I am right now
<santa_> acheronuk: how did you solve the -Bsymbolic-functions issue? may I have a look to the debian/rules of your experimental builds?
<sintre> ohh back over here
<sintre> sintre's mis aventures in kubuntu continues :)
<acheronuk> santa_: I didn't solve that. I got rid of the timeout issues just doing a git snapshot build. the -Bsymbolic-functions issue was what I was then left with
<acheronuk> so seems like we are both at the same, place just via a slightly different route
<sintre> wxl  , got a link handy for the ubuntu sign up bug report gizmo
<acheronuk> santa_: what is happening with FW now?
<santa_> acheronuk: autopkgtests fixes done
<santa_> so I will probably test the dist-upgrades soon
<acheronuk> santa_: I suppose I'm really asking on an ETA for upload
<santa_> acheronuk: are you able and willing to upload?
<santa_> acheronuk: if so I think we can do it tomorrow night
<santa_> I just got an unexpected kdeplasma-addons build failure because of the appstream metadata files going on and off
<santa_> so I want to figure out what is triggering that and evealuate if we should wildcard the files in question to avoid this kind of sittuations
<santa_> beyond that and the dist-upgrade testing I don't have any other pending task
<acheronuk> santa_: If you can give me a run down in some fashion of what has been done, then that sounds if it will likely be fine
<santa_> yofel: I know that probably you don't want to be bothered, but if you are around I would like to have a small chat with you about this https://phabricator.kde.org/w/kubuntu/black-operations/iron-hand/
<santa_> out of respect for the work you did in the status page, I am curious about the json output of ppa-build-status
<wxl> sintre: https://launchpad.net/+login
<santa_> acheronuk: you mean the autopkgtests workaround/fixes?
<acheronuk> santa_: yes, and anything else of note. partly as I have a responsibility on what I upload (I trust your work, so don't think I don't).
<acheronuk> but MOSTLY as I just want to know what is going on and learn if there is stuff to learn :)
<sintre> wxl workin on it now , while cooking my roast lol
<sintre> ok register i believe now after email verification , and the prove i;m not a robot reetard test
<santa_> acheronuk: https://phabricator.kde.org/w/kubuntu/autopkgtests/working_notes/ see the frameworks section, the ones I have just documented for plasma were already there in the prebious versions we already uploaded
<santa_> * previous
<sintre> ok ubuntu one account a go got everything set up
<sintre> for later that is
<sintre> roast almost done :)
<acheronuk> santa_: aha. right :)
<santa_> the guy responsible for gettin 'b' and 'v' so close in the keyboard is as troll 
<tsimonq2> santa_: Then go use dvorak ;)
<acheronuk> lol
<santa_> tsimonq2: but that's a major trolling too
<tsimonq2> santa_: Why's that? :P
<santa_> haha
<acheronuk> ???
<acheronuk> weird IRC randomness
#kubuntu-devel 2017-02-14
<acheronuk> right. going to say goodnight I think
<acheronuk> trying not to burn candle at both ends this week
<acheronuk> I bet I'm back at 2am when I can't sleep or something now I've said that!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #799: SUCCESS in 7 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/799/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk build #107: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevplatform build #150: STILL FAILING in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevplatform/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdevplatform build #142: STILL FAILING in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdevplatform/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kproperty build #52: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kproperty/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdb build #41: STILL FAILING in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdb/41/
<tsimonq2> acheronuk, clivejo: OMG HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA so remember that ark test we tried to fix? https://youtu.be/zhJQSpy3Luc?t=22m30s take a look :P
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_k3b build #33: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_k3b/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #236: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/236/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #200: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdb build #52: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdb/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #298: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/298/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #310: STILL FAILING in 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/310/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #275: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-cli-tools/275/
<sintre> ahh yummy roast beef
<sintre> all done wxl around
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kopete build #89: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kopete/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdiagram build #53: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdiagram/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #97: FAILURE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #366: FAILURE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/366/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kproperty build #57: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kproperty/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdb build #49: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdb/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #93: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_trojita build #47: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_trojita/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #110: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #104: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_krita build #66: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_krita/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdb build #42: STILL FAILING in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdb/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevplatform build #151: STILL FAILING in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevplatform/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdevplatform build #143: STILL FAILING in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdevplatform/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kstars build #232: FAILURE in 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kstars/232/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_umbrello build #178: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_umbrello/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okular build #120: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okular/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdiagram build #78: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdiagram/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdiagram build #80: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdiagram/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #367: STILL FAILING in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/367/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kstars build #233: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kstars/233/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #98: STILL FAILING in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #329: STILL FAILING in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/329/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_spectacle build #89: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_spectacle/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #90: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #282: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/282/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_okular build #209: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_okular/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalzium build #116: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalzium/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_spectacle build #156: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_spectacle/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_cantor build #186: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_cantor/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_spectacle build #207: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_spectacle/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit build #98: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk build #108: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #330: STILL FAILING in 8 min 34 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/330/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #311: STILL FAILING in 57 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/311/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #75: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #68: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #216: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-cli-tools/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk build #211: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 2 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevplatform build #108: STILL FAILING in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevplatform/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kexi build #61: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kexi/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #91: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #161: FIXED in 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #171: STILL FAILING in 39 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevplatform build #109: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevplatform/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #62: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk build #212: STILL FAILING in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk/212/
<wxl> sintre: yo yo yo
<sintre> welcome back
<sintre> off in utube land had to shut down system
<sintre> rdy to start again
<wxl> so log into that tab
<sintre> got a ubuntu account rolling
<sintre> got restart sry drained batt to 20% i don't wanna try it hehe
<sintre> botting now
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #80: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 5 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #172: STILL FAILING in 57 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/172/
<sintretester2> god i have to make easier passowrds lol
<sintretester2> ok let start from scratch
<sintretester2> console open
<IrcsomeBot> <wxl23> Connected to the Internet?
<sintretester2> yep on the machie ow
<sintretester2> now bla
<IrcsomeBot> <wxl23> Take ubiquity to the point of failure
<sintretester2> commands
<IrcsomeBot> <wxl23> Um open the installer
<sintretester2> or are is that slang for the installer
<IrcsomeBot> <wxl23> Ubiquity is the name of the installer
<sintretester2> its do i slow as a snail thing once i selecrt to move on t disk like before
<sintretester2> k there again same result what commadnd we need
<IrcsomeBot> <wxl23> Do `ubuntu-bug ubiquity` and go through all the prompts until you get that login tab in the browser
<sintretester2> link to pic pos place again i'll show you
<sintretester2> same apport screen
<sintretester2> as before came up
<IrcsomeBot> <wxl23> Just go all the way through it until you get your login tab
<sintretester2> in what bug descrition
<sintretester2> wants sry
<sintretester2> what should would titleit
<IrcsomeBot> <wxl23> So describe it
<sintretester2> help me ut here lol
<IrcsomeBot> <wxl23> Ubiquity doesn't offer auto-resize option work GPT partition table containing Windows and Ubuntu installs
<IrcsomeBot> <wxl23> s/work/on/
<sintretester2> ok not it wants athed files
<sintretester2> so what rea out should we do orshould i use screens
<sintretester2> attached files bla
<IrcsomeBot> <wxl23> I have no clue what you're saying
<sintretester2> srry me and chicklet keyboard doesn't get along wwll
<IrcsomeBot> <wxl23> Type slower
<sintretester2> httpp if you can for screens i'll show you
<IrcsomeBot> <wxl23> http://imgur.com
<sintretester2> http://imgur.com/a/kJYzp
<IrcsomeBot> <wxl23> You just need to fill in further information
<IrcsomeBot> <wxl23> A good bug report should have:
<IrcsomeBot> <wxl23> 1. Steps to reproduce
<IrcsomeBot> <wxl23> 2. Expected results
<IrcsomeBot> <wxl23> 3. Actual results
<sintretester2> let me get o ther system for a bi on this
<sintretester2> bit bla
<sintretester2> snd i'll text myself
<sintre> Problem is as best i can follow with kubuntu 16.04.2   :installer will not see and auto- adjust partion or give the option to do so
<sintre> it a start lol workin on it atm
<IrcsomeBot> <wxl23> You're kind of thinking about it wrong
<IrcsomeBot> <wxl23> Tell you what. Just copy the title into further info for now
<sintre> ok
<IrcsomeBot> <wxl23> You can edit later from the other machine
<sintre> done for now
<sintre> so hope you can see it show up had to use other machine to sumbit
<IrcsomeBot> <wxl23> Give me a link
<sintre> god that damn laptop is birght when on dsc power lol
<IrcsomeBot> <wxl23> Or you can say bug number here
<sintretester2> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1664440
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1664440 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Ubiquity doesn't offer auto-resize option work GPT partition table containing Windows and Ubuntu installs " [Undecided,New]
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_korganizer build #66: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_korganizer/66/
<IrcsomeBot> <wxl23> There you go
<IrcsomeBot> <wxl23> Congrats on your first bug. I'll take it from here
<sintretester2> thx i think the logd are same
<sintretester2> same system same stik
<IrcsomeBot> <wxl23> Sounds good
<IrcsomeBot> <wxl23> Bbl
<sintretester2> so logs should beidentical even if we did them again
<sintre> ahh cool i see it did serve up some adition read outs
<sintre> well not cool if you gota try to make sense of it all
<sintre> damn bigger read outs than i thought lol
<IrcsomeBot> <wxl23> You should get an update that I edited the description. That's how a bug report should be written
<sintre> i gotta start somehwere :)
<sintre> i wonder how much fire i'll take lol
<sintre> but i don't mind that
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons build #101: STILL UNSTABLE in 8 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels build #191: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemviews build #95: STILL UNSTABLE in 9 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemviews/95/
<sintre> thx wxl  your right that description would give people wosmething to work with
<sintre> thx for a lesson
<IrcsomeBot> <wxl23> No problem
<IrcsomeBot> <wxl23> So now you know go file some more bugs XD
<IrcsomeBot> <wxl23> Read here for more instructions through:
<IrcsomeBot> <wxl23> !bugs
<IrcsomeBot> <wxl23> Ugh do that. Ubottu won't listen to me while on telegram
<sintre> can anybody just "edit" a persons bug report or some tier of bug tracking moderators
<IrcsomeBot> <wxl23> I think anyone can but I don't remember
<IrcsomeBot> <wxl23> I have the highest level of control
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #104: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kjobwidgets build #246: STILL UNSTABLE in 7 min 7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kjobwidgets/246/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwallet build #90: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwallet/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets build #95: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdbusaddons build #263: STILL UNSTABLE in 7 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdbusaddons/263/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kguiaddons build #188: STILL UNSTABLE in 8 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kguiaddons/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcompletion build #171: STILL UNSTABLE in 8 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcompletion/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcodecs build #260: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcodecs/260/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons build #199: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #265: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/265/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ki18n build #259: STILL UNSTABLE in 8 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ki18n/259/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kguiaddons build #372: FAILURE in 4 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kguiaddons/372/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons build #399: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons/399/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ki18n build #394: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ki18n/394/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcodecs build #376: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcodecs/376/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfig build #409: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfig/409/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #388: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/388/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #226: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kconfigwidgets/226/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemviews build #366: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemviews/366/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kguiaddons build #373: NOW UNSTABLE in 9 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kguiaddons/373/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #367: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/367/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwallet build #389: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwallet/389/
<santa_> good morning everyone
<sintre> ok i just found wierdest crap ever
<sintre> posting in offtop lol
<acheronuk> Morning :)
<sintre> hi there
<sintre> well almost sleep time for me lol
<sintre> well success kinda , i logined in and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1664440
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1664440 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Ubiquity doesn't offer auto-resize option with GPT partition table containing Windows and Ubuntu installs" [Undecided,New]
<sintre> xxl did all the typing lol
<sintre> but its out there with full info now
<sintre> i mean wxl
<sintre> so now i guess we wait
<acheronuk> santa_:  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdk-pixbuf/2.36.5-0ubuntu1
<acheronuk> amd64 not building for that, so no binary-indep packages produced, so kdeplasma-addons build-dep chain for -proposed for non amd64 build is borked?
<santa_> oh, maybe
<acheronuk> apt-get install scim-dev libscim-dev libscim8v5 libgtk2.0-dev libgtk2.0-0 libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 libgdk-pixbuf2.0-common
<santa_> great, so now I have 2 problems in my table and not just one XD
<acheronuk> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<acheronuk>  libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 : Depends: libgdk-pixbuf2.0-common (= 2.36.5-0ubuntu1) but 2.36.4-1 is to be installed
<santa_> thank you very much for pointing that out
<acheronuk> following the build deps one by one
<acheronuk> santa_: np. it just seemed very odd, so I checked!
<santa_> regarding the other problem
<santa_> http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/buildstatus_ubuntu-exp2/ubuntu-exp2_status_plasma.html
<santa_> I still have no clue why that files are gone in my build server
<santa_> (hence the rebuild in the ppa)
<santa_> just waanted to test if something changed in zesty which might be triggering that
<santa_> s/waanted/wanted/
<acheronuk> appstream files going missing? no, I had the same thing with plasma-workspace (I think), and try as I might I could not work out why they vanished. Identical thing happened in KCI to the same package at the same time.
<acheronuk> seems some has poke the rebuild button on gdk-pixbuf, so fingers crossed
<acheronuk> spoke too soon. amd64 still failed
<acheronuk> santa_: lovely. plasma-desktop also has a scim-dev build dep :/
<santa_> well, let's hope someone will fix it because I'm busy with other things
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Morning
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> SHOOT URGHHHH
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> My shell is down, no IRC for me
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> (Photo, 800x600) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/W1mY0Av7/file_1976.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> In case you want to learn Spanish, Simom
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2, not missing much
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: about babe qt player
<ahoneybun> I don't think we have a kf5 version of knotifications
<acheronuk> knotifications is part of frameworks now, so Kf5 by definition
<ahoneybun> mm
<ahoneybun> Project ERROR: Unknown module(s) in QT: KNotifications
<acheronuk> you need to have [ taglib - knotification lib - qt 5.8 libs ]installed in order to compile this app from source
<ahoneybun> I have no idea the package names for Ubuntu though
<ahoneybun> I can't find anything from kf5 knotifications in p.u.com
<acheronuk> well, we don't have Qt 5.8 to start with 
<ahoneybun> mm
<ahoneybun> right
<ahoneybun> guess I'll have to wait for someone to snap it
<acheronuk> maybe a standalone Qt install of 5.8 from qt.io would work. not tried stuff with that for ages though
<acheronuk> santa_: what is happening with frameworks?
<santa_> acheronuk: nothing actually, I think we are ready to upload both frameworks and plasma. I mean if anything with kdeplasma-addons we could allways fix it later
<santa_> today I have been struggling with getting plasma 5.9 working on my virtualbox, but if you tested that at least plasma starts I think we are good to go
<santa_> and I think you did it, didn't you?
<acheronuk> back in 2 secs
<acheronuk> santa_: yes, I am running plasma 5.9.1 from staging on this PC. seems 
<acheronuk> *seems fine
<acheronuk> santa_: typically, 5.9.2 is out today
<santa_> so you have my green light
<santa_> well we can upload so we start to see autopkgtests/migration issues
<santa_> and at the same time we could stage 5.9.2
<acheronuk> yep, can do
<santa_> do we need freeze exeption for 5.9.2 being a bugfix release?
<acheronuk> nope
<santa_> * exception
<santa_> allright, so I vote for uploading asap
<acheronuk> santa_: as long as there are no no 'features'
<sintre> well bug me and wxl worked on last two days have one comment as of yet
<sintre> sowaiting around probally not good lol
<sintre> seems might tke very long time to get help lol
<sintre> but hey got atleast one comment
<sintre> :)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Feature Freeze is NOT in effect yet...
<santa_> yes but it's coming soon
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Soon meaning a few days
<sintre> this alot more ability to modify software for the iso?
<valorie> Feature Freeze the 16th, according to the sched
<valorie> and our beta 1 freeze is the 23rd
<sintre> 9 days out then
<sintre> atleast on offical release dates that is
<sintre> i assume somebody has it in there hands by now
<valorie> we're not ready for beta 1 yet, if that's what you mean
<sintre> yea , just wanted to know if somebody has it in thier hands yet and if any probs is all
<sintre> are you in idia yet :)
<sintre> india
<valorie> oh, I don't fly until the 7th of March
<valorie> gosh, I need all the days between now and then to prepare
<sintre> ohh thought you were leaving yesterday lol sry , you mentioned it
<sintre> not dates though my bad
<sintre> remember to pack your own peanuts
<sintre> long haul travel is a nightmare
<sintre> this is getting anooying , somebody out there has to have a gtp partion with a duel win10 install out there
<sintre> just so it can get confirmed
<sintre> thats probally gotta happen before any attention is gonna go to it
<acheronuk> santa_: right. sorry. got sidetracked. I shall just do that upload my end then? or have you stuff built, and git tags signed etc?
<sintre> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1664440
<sintre> lol wrong chanl sry
<santa_> acheronuk: you can go ahead running do-all gbp-archive, let me know if you need any assistance
<santa_> once done I would just double check that the thing was properly pushed and taged in git
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #26 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: your shell back?
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: yep
<acheronuk> santa_: FW and plasma uploaded
<santa_> acheronuk: thank you very much, I'm going to update my clones
<valorie> \o/
<valorie> how close are we to being up-to-date on Apps?
<valorie> besides PIM
<acheronuk> valorie: will get to them once FW and plasma get built and migrated as they can
<acheronuk> valorie: language pack update needs to be looked 1st I think though
<acheronuk> *looked at
<santa_> acheronuk: everything seems in place
<acheronuk> santa_: good :)
<santa_> acheronuk: regarding plasma probably I will want to poke you a bit tomorror to catch up with your work
<santa_> I had more than enough of kubuntu today
<acheronuk> santa_: ok. should be around parts of the afternoon and evening tomorrow, or not far away
<santa_> thank you
#kubuntu-devel 2017-02-15
<santa_> acheronuk: if you run kubuntu-retry-builds: http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/things/kubuntu-retry-builds_logs/2017-02-15-00:54:38-279486.pdf
<santa_> you will unblock the thing
<acheronuk> santa_: just doing other stuff, but I will do that soon
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #800: SUCCESS in 6 min 30 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/800/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #26: ABORTED in 1 hr 9 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/26/
<acheronuk> santa_: looks like archive builders woke up and triggered retry builds before I got to poking them 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksysguard build #80: FAILURE in 9 min 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksysguard/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #331: STILL FAILING in 9 min 24 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/331/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kscreen build #282: FAILURE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kscreen/282/
<tsimonq2> meow
<acheronuk> bark
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-integration build #101: FAILURE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-integration/101/
<tsimonq2> moo
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalgebra build #250: FAILURE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalgebra/250/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #156: FAILURE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/156/
 * acheronuk remembers this game from play school
<tsimonq2> ?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_oxygen build #66: FAILURE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_oxygen/66/
<acheronuk> infant school in the US? animals and the noises they make.
<acheronuk> thoughts this time of night get quite random/strange
<tsimonq2> Oh yeah that's right
<sintre> roar!
<sintre> hey had to find my animal sound lol
<acheronuk> let a lion/tiger or other big cat in our farmyard, and that is going to be messy!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #368: STILL FAILING in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/368/
<tsimonq2> clivejo: How's your pup?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk build #213: STILL FAILING in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk build #109: STILL FAILING in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kscreen build #247: FAILURE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kscreen/247/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kscreen build #92: FAILURE in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kscreen/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #276: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-cli-tools/276/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ksysguard build #90: FAILURE in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ksysguard/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #70: STILL FAILING in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-integration build #73: FAILURE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-integration/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksysguard build #68: FAILURE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksysguard/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-integration build #104: FAILURE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-integration/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_oxygen build #80: FAILURE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_oxygen/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_oxygen build #80: FAILURE in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_oxygen/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #191: FAILURE in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #150: FAILURE in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #65: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-cli-tools/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #217: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-cli-tools/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kstars build #234: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kstars/234/
<acheronuk> night all :)
<sintre> have a good sleep
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: ninininininini
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_analitza build #155: FAILURE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_analitza/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdb build #53: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdb/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_spectacle build #157: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_spectacle/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdb build #50: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdb/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_k3b build #34: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_k3b/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kopete build #90: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kopete/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #99: STILL FAILING in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_umbrello build #179: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_umbrello/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_trojita build #48: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_trojita/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalzium build #117: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalzium/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kproperty build #58: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kproperty/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kproperty build #53: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kproperty/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole build #65: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #94: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #105: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kscreen build #283: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kscreen/283/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksysguard build #81: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksysguard/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-integration build #102: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-integration/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #115: FAILURE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdevelop build #93: FAILURE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdevelop/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmenuedit build #82: FAILURE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmenuedit/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_powerdevil build #65: FAILURE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_powerdevil/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalgebra build #251: STILL FAILING in 8 min 20 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalgebra/251/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_oxygen build #67: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_oxygen/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #111: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevplatform build #152: STILL FAILING in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevplatform/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #369: STILL FAILING in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/369/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kscreen build #248: STILL FAILING in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kscreen/248/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #71: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #277: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-cli-tools/277/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #201: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_krita build #67: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_krita/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevplatform build #110: STILL FAILING in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevplatform/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdiagram build #54: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdiagram/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdiagram build #81: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdiagram/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kscreen build #93: STILL FAILING in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kscreen/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk build #214: STILL FAILING in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ksysguard build #91: STILL FAILING in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ksysguard/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksysguard build #69: STILL FAILING in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksysguard/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-integration build #74: STILL FAILING in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-integration/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-integration build #105: STILL FAILING in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-integration/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-integration build #103: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-integration/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmenuedit build #83: STILL FAILING in 7 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmenuedit/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #112: FAILURE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kscreen build #284: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kscreen/284/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksysguard build #82: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksysguard/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #116: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdevelop build #94: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdevelop/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_oxygen build #68: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_oxygen/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_powerdevil build #66: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_powerdevil/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #117: FAILURE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_oxygen build #81: STILL FAILING in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_oxygen/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmenuedit build #72: STILL FAILING in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmenuedit/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_oxygen build #81: STILL FAILING in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_oxygen/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmenuedit build #82: FAILURE in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmenuedit/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop build #111: FAILURE in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_powerdevil build #43: FAILURE in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_powerdevil/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #105: FAILURE in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kstars build #235: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kstars/235/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #100: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khotkeys build #63: FAILURE in 4 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khotkeys/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #113: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_powerdevil build #71: FAILURE in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_powerdevil/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #283: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/283/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_spectacle build #208: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_spectacle/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_spectacle build #90: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_spectacle/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_okular build #210: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_okular/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #237: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/237/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okular build #121: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okular/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kexi build #62: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kexi/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_analitza build #156: STILL FAILING in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_analitza/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-desktop build #118: FAILURE in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-desktop/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-integration build #106: STILL FAILING in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-integration/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksysguard build #70: STILL FAILING in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksysguard/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #69: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 40 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #91: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #218: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-cli-tools/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #66: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-cli-tools/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_oxygen build #82: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_oxygen/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #332: STILL FAILING in 7 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/332/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmenuedit build #83: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmenuedit/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop build #112: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevelop build #84: FAILURE in 7 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevelop/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_powerdevil build #72: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_powerdevil/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-desktop build #119: STILL FAILING in 8 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-desktop/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_khotkeys build #73: FAILURE in 3 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_khotkeys/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk build #215: STILL FAILING in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk build #110: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdiagram build #79: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdiagram/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevelop build #85: STILL FAILING in 5 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevelop/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop build #101: FAILURE in 4 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_khotkeys build #74: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_khotkeys/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #333: STILL FAILING in 8 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/333/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #92: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 44 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_incidenceeditor build #48: STILL FAILING in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_incidenceeditor/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk build #111: STILL FAILING in 5 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop build #102: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdevplatform build #144: STILL FAILING in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdevplatform/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmenuedit build #73: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmenuedit/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #118: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kimap build #95: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kimap/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khotkeys build #64: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khotkeys/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit build #99: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_powerdevil build #44: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_powerdevil/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #96: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjots build #32: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjots/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailimporter build #103: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailimporter/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_oxygen build #82: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_oxygen/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksieve build #111: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksieve/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadiconsole build #48: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadiconsole/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #106: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #101: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkexiv2 build #178: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkexiv2/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_cantor build #187: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_cantor/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-nm build #317: FAILURE in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-nm/317/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalgebra build #162: FAILURE in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalgebra/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_khotkeys build #56: FAILURE in 3 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_khotkeys/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #128: FAILURE in 4 min 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #113: FAILURE in 6 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_khotkeys build #57: STILL FAILING in 2 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_khotkeys/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #129: STILL FAILING in 2 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #162: FAILURE in 2 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkexiv2 build #179: FIXED in 8 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkexiv2/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_incidenceeditor build #49: STILL FAILING in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_incidenceeditor/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze build #289: FAILURE in 3 min 26 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze/289/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #114: STILL FAILING in 3 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze build #88: FAILURE in 5 min 24 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #163: STILL FAILING in 2 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksieve build #112: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksieve/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #97: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit build #100: NOW UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadiconsole build #49: NOW UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadiconsole/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_cantor build #188: NOW UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_cantor/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kimap build #96: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kimap/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-nm build #318: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-nm/318/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjots build #33: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjots/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailimporter build #104: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailimporter/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze build #290: STILL FAILING in 3 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze/290/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalgebra build #163: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalgebra/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdevplatform build #145: STILL FAILING in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdevplatform/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_breeze build #225: FAILURE in 4 min 25 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_breeze/225/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze build #89: STILL FAILING in 4 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_korganizer build #67: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_korganizer/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #102: FIXED in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_breeze build #226: STILL FAILING in 5 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_breeze/226/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #157: STILL FAILING in 5 min 31 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #151: STILL FAILING in 6 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole build #48: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #158: STILL FAILING in 4 min 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #152: STILL FAILING in 3 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit build #180: STILL FAILING in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #312: STILL FAILING in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/312/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemviews build #96: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemviews/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfig build #80: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfig/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons build #102: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #105: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit build #181: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #81: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 8 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit build #230: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit/230/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwallet build #91: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwallet/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets build #96: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #313: STILL FAILING in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/313/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemviews build #367: FAILURE in 5 min 6 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemviews/367/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdbusaddons build #264: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdbusaddons/264/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kguiaddons build #189: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kguiaddons/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kjobwidgets build #247: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kjobwidgets/247/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels build #192: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons build #400: STILL UNSTABLE in 7 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons/400/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcodecs build #377: STILL UNSTABLE in 7 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcodecs/377/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kguiaddons build #374: STILL UNSTABLE in 7 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kguiaddons/374/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcompletion build #172: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcompletion/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcodecs build #261: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcodecs/261/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ki18n build #395: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ki18n/395/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfig build #410: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfig/410/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #389: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/389/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ki18n build #260: STILL UNSTABLE in 8 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ki18n/260/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemviews build #368: NOW UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemviews/368/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #368: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/368/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons build #200: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kconfig build #189: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kconfig/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #266: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/266/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #227: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kconfigwidgets/227/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #192: STILL FAILING in 2 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #193: STILL FAILING in 2 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/193/
<valorie> Ben just released the new QCA
<valorie> !info qca
<ubottu> Package qca does not exist in zesty
<valorie> !info qcaqt5
<ubottu> Package qcaqt5 does not exist in zesty
<valorie> !info qca-qt5
<ubottu> Package qca-qt5 does not exist in zesty
<valorie> hmmm
<DarinMiller> !info qca2-utils
<ubottu> qca2-utils (source: qca2): command line tool for the Qt Cryptographic Architecture. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.1-2ubuntu1 (zesty), package size 102 kB, installed size 321 kB
<DarinMiller> !info qca-qt5-2-utils
<ubottu> qca-qt5-2-utils (source: qca-qt5): command line tool for the Qt Cryptographic Architecture. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.1-0ubuntu2 (zesty), package size 101 kB, installed size 312 kB
<valorie> there we go
<valorie> anyway, that fork can now go away
<DarinMiller> cool.
<valorie> I assume info is on the packagers list
<valorie> yeah, work on that took a year or two
<DarinMiller> Not familiar with qca.  What is it?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwallet build #390: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwallet/390/
<DarinMiller> like gpg?
 * DarinMiller is googling....
<valorie> well, I've forgotten the details
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pimcommon build #83: STILL FAILING in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pimcommon/83/
<DarinMiller> In case anyone else is curious ....http://delta.affinix.com/qca/
<valorie> I think it is more about encrypting and decrypting files and so forth
<valorie> bummer, he moved his stuff on KDE infra
<valorie> I guess the sources are still there
<valorie> anyway
<DarinMiller> newer version is on github: https://github.com/JPNaude/dev_notes/wiki/Using-the-Qt-Cryptographic-Architecture-with-Qt5
<valorie> I was involved on the community side of the issue
<valorie> newest should be on cgit now
<DarinMiller> So do we need to add this to our phabriactor list for MOTU upload candidate?
<valorie> sure, or check with what debian has or will do
<valorie> even that github has the source: git clone git://anongit.kde.org/qca.git
<DarinMiller> debian stuff is a little dated: https://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/kde-req/qca2.git/
<DarinMiller> 2.1.1 vs 2.1.3 here: https://cgit.kde.org/qca.git/
<valorie> v2.1.3 was tagged 9 days ago
<valorie> https://cgit.kde.org/qca.git
<DarinMiller> yes. seems to be 2 differerent packages qca2 and qca-qt5.  Not sure if they are interdependent... but versions are not sync'd.  
 * DarinMiller is feeling quite sleepy...
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pimcommon build #84: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pimcommon/84/
<valorie> DarinMiller: years ago, when the move to KF5 was young, the maintainer refused to do that, so Harald did that by forking, and maintained that fork
<valorie> now that it has been ported by the maintainer, the fork can go away
<DarinMiller> oh, good to know.
<DarinMiller> bedtime for me.  TTYT. 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_powerdevil build #45: STILL FAILING in 4 min 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_powerdevil/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmenuedit build #84: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmenuedit/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_oxygen build #83: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_oxygen/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop build #113: STILL FAILING in 5 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #107: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_powerdevil build #46: STILL FAILING in 2 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_powerdevil/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmenuedit build #85: STILL FAILING in 2 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmenuedit/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_oxygen build #84: STILL FAILING in 2 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_oxygen/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #108: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop build #114: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-integration build #107: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-integration/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksysguard build #71: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksysguard/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kscreen build #95: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kscreen/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_khotkeys build #75: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_khotkeys/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_khotkeys build #76: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_khotkeys/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #153: STILL FAILING in 4 min 5 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #154: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #115: FIXED in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze build #90: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_powerdevil build #47: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_powerdevil/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_khotkeys build #77: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_khotkeys/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_oxygen build #85: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_oxygen/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #109: NOW UNSTABLE in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmenuedit build #86: FIXED in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmenuedit/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop build #115: FIXED in 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop/115/
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #155: FIXED in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/155/
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> Anybody here using Yaketty with backports?
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> I'm experiencing a plasma crash when running `plasmashell --version`
<santa_> good morning everyone
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> morning santa_
<clivejo> hi santa_
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> guys, running `plasmashell --version` ends with a segfault
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> is this our fault, or should I report a bug on plasma?
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> I have plasma 5.8.5 on yakkety
 * clivejo is impressed that okular seems to handle pdf files way better than Abode reader on zesty
<clivejo> ovidiu-florin: know where the segfault is originating from?
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> no
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> I just asked plasmashell for the version
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> from a konsole
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> do you experience the same thing?
<acheronuk> ovidiu-florin: someone mentioned something like that a while ago, but I was unable to replicate it in a Yakkety VM
<acheronuk> ovidiu-florin: so you have no plasma?
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> I have a normal plasma session running
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> and in order to find out what plasma vesion I'm using I ran in a konsole `plasmashell --version`
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> previously, this just printed the version and exited
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> now it prints the version and segfaults
<acheronuk> ovidiu-florin: yes, it should. odd
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> I've tested this on several computers
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> with the same results
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> with Kubuntu yakkety + backports
<acheronuk> backtrace?
<santa_> replying to your question, I doubt it's our bug, ovi
 * santa_ works on this https://phabricator.kde.org/w/kubuntu/black-operations/iron-hand/
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> would this be the debug package : plasma-desktop-dbg ?
<clivejo> $ plasmashell --version
<clivejo> plasmashell 5.9.90
<clivejo> on Zesty KCI
<santa_> now we have the -dbgsym packages
<acheronuk> $ plasmashell -v
<acheronuk> plasmashell 5.9.1
<acheronuk> for me
<santa_> no -dbg packages anymore iirc
<acheronuk> 5.9.2 is built in staging :)
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> crashes with -v as well
<santa_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Debug%20Symbol%20Packages
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> so 5.9.2 will soon come in backports?
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> or have I missunderstood
<acheronuk> ovidiu-florin: that is staging for zesty
<acheronuk> backports are debatable, and AFAIK Neon found discover just crashed in 5.9 without Qt 5.7.1, so backports to yakkety maybe too complicated for it's short life
<ahoneybun> heyo clem_l
<clem_l> hi ahoneybun 
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> short life?
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> zesty hasn;'t been released yet
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> and it's still a long wait, untill it get's released
<clivejo> Yakkety EOL is July 2017
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I think we should do it, not like I have an opinion anymore anyways, >.<
<ahoneybun> 3 months after ZZ release
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> that's odd
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Yeah
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> I thought it's life is longer
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> 9 months life cycle for every non-LTS
<clivejo> it was decided to backport the Plasma 5.8 as its an LTS
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> used to be 18 months
<acheronuk> 9 months now for non LTS
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> And we're just a little over halfway Yakkety's support cycle...
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I think it's worth it.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @tsimonq2 you still have an opinion but you don't have access to do anything about it, different
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> No actually, I'm not even sure we're halfway
<clivejo> tsimonq2: have you looked at Yakkety on KCI?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @ahoneybun, Not that my opinion will be respected though
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> can still be formed though
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @clivejo, No, I don't have access so I've been allocating my time to other things, maybe in a few days.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> And if there's a lot of failures, find the freaking problem and fix it already!
<clivejo> you can't open the webpage and look at the problems without having git access
 * clivejo ignores the last comment and walks away
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> I didn't know (or forgot) that the non LTS life cycle shortened
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> in that case I agree with you guys
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> No, I just don't feel it's worth my time to analyze it if I can't do a thing about it without days if not weeks of twiddling my thumbs
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> there's no point in overworking to port it
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Like I said, maybe over the weekend or something
<clivejo> tsimonq2: you had git access and you didnt make any fixes, those yakkety issues have been there for months
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> But I see this issues now
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> *issue
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> what vesion of python3 do we have on zesty?
<clivejo> and you know perfectly well that you can open a MR to contribute any fixes
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @ovidiuflorin, 3.5 but working with Barry Warsaw for better support and default being 3.6 for Zesty+1
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Useful use of my time...
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @clivejo, Sure I can. But it'll take a day or two...
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> what's the progress for python 3.6?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> If I want to sit there and fix 100 one liners, it'll take a week to get it approved. That's why I left Snapcraft, no opportunity for access but my PRs weren't getting looked at fast enough.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @ovidiuflorin, Test rebuild in a PPA revealing issues we can fix upstream
<IrcsomeBot> * tsimonq2 finds the email
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @ovidiuflorin, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2017-January/039648.html
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> All the details are there
 * acheronuk upgrades to plasma 5.9.2
<acheronuk> $ plasmashell -v
<acheronuk> plasmashell 5.9.2
<acheronuk> :)
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Niceee
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I'm thinking of installing something else on my desktop since it's getting older
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> :)
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Still don't know what to do about my grub-efi issue
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Thinking of just doing a grub reinstall on my own
<acheronuk> just uploading apps 16.12.1 language packs to apps staging ppa. anyone who is able on zesty, please test
<acheronuk> yofel soee santa_ ovidiu-florin clivejo.... etc..  ummm. and anyone anywhere ^^^
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I'm on zesty
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> With staging ppas
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: en_US is basically no KDE language pack is it not?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> No idea
<acheronuk> i.e no localisation as yours is the default
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> *z
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: don't you start! lol
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Nah I know the s is the correct way
 * acheronuk thinks en_GB should be the default
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Lol
<yofel> the worst part of the 2 languages becomes visible when people start mixing them...
<yofel> please don't do that
 * genii sticks to en_CA
<yofel> -_-
<wxl> what did i miss?
<sintre> darin tried to replicate the bug last night
<wxl> and?
<sintre> but he kept getting the aut resize option
<sintre> so something must be unqiue to me
<sintre> and i can't figure it out
<wxl> i really think it's a gpt issue
 * acheronuk makes new k3b snapshot
<sintre> i did get around updating my firmware though
<sintre> lol probally not the best idea that late after 4 beers but worked fine '
<sintre> souefi bios not an issue
<wxl> i'm thinking it's gpt
<sintre> he did mention something about win 1 may still have influence
<sintre> 10
<wxl> yeah
<wxl> hey
<wxl> you can get windows 10 free i think
<acheronuk> wxl: FW 5.31 and plasma 5.9.1 uploaded. plasma 5.9.2 in staging. 16.12.1 language pack updates in apps staging
<wxl> acheronuk: nice.
<sintre> i can download the iso from dell , it come clean
<sintre> i shrunk the nft windows 10 partion , then merged it back
<wxl> well i'm thinking about doing a windows 10 install in a vbox
* acheronuk changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly computing | Zesty Zapus Beta 1 on the 23rd February | Support in #kubuntu | Plasma 5.8.5 X/Y Backports, Z Archive, 5.9.1 Z Staging | Apps 16.04.3 X/Y Backports, 16.12.1 (excluding PIM) - Z Archive | FW 5.28 X/Y Backports, Z Archive, 5.31 Z Staging | Trello: https://is.gd/dGbmxV | QA links: https://is.gd/p7kblH | Package Docs (WIP): https://phabricator.kde.org/w/kubuntu
<sintre> i don't get how anything can by operating as i installed kubuntu second to win ten and its bootloader overrode windows
<sintre> gotta think of next plan of attack
<sintre> i dug out a big boy size hdd in a external enclosure
<sintre> so if i gotta try to imitated the whole set up i guess that is where it maybe headed
* acheronuk changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly computing | Zesty Zapus Beta 1 on the 23rd February | Support in #kubuntu | Plasma 5.8.5 X/Y Backports, Z Archive & Staging 5.9.x | Apps 16.04.3 X/Y Backports, 16.12.1 (excluding PIM) - Z Archive | FW 5.28 X/Y Backports, Z Archive, 5.31 Z Staging | Trello: https://is.gd/dGbmxV | QA links: https://is.gd/p7kblH | Package Docs (WIP): https://phabricator.kde.org/w/kubuntu
<sintre> as the bug report hasn't exactly gone viral
<wxl> the thing is that if we can replicate it in a VM it will be WAAAAY easier for others to replicate it
<wxl> bugs related to specific hardware tend to kind of rot
<sintre> well we know how to get around it , but i'm interested in why its doing this
<wxl> yep totally a good thing to do
<wxl> do you have any experience with virtual machines? because if you want to take point on this it would be a great help
<wxl> acheronuk: what vm you using?
<acheronuk> wxl: Virtualbox
<sintre> nope i tried one a year ago to try to get my sound working in a linux install on my now dead old laptop
<wxl> tsimonq2: you use KVM?
<sintre> well lets get me learning the most used one, so might get more help
<sintre> when reported
<sintre> the only thing i can think of when i installed kubuntu side by side a couple months ago
<wxl> sintre: well, that would be a good thing to learn. grab virtualbox and try to do a basic install. in virtualbox, make a new machine, give it at least 1GB of RAM (2 is probably better), create a dynamic virtual disk around 30GB, and once that's done, edit the settings so the storage container for the drive contains the iso and then boot
<sintre> the auto installer for some reason didn't use like 4 gigs and was unalloted
<sintre> that irritated me and i merged it with anothe rpartition
<sintre> not sure if that might have anything to do with it
<wxl> the best way to find out is to try to replicate it using the simplest possible scenario
<sintre> new system can handle that easy
<sintre> i'll get to toying with it tonight
<sintre> mean time i'lm gonna remember anything done or already tried
<sintre> tonight i'll try the amd64 version
<sintre> got a link hand for that download by any chance
<sintre> handy bla
<wxl> sintre: the link to virtualbox?
<sintre> link to amd64 version of 16.04.2
<wxl> look under cdimage.ubuntu.com
<wxl> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/xenial/daily-live/20170209/
<sintre> thx
<sintre> eventually with time i'll get better at navigating all these sites lol
<wxl> yeah
<wxl> it becomes second nature eventually\
<wxl> in general, we do most of our milestone testing on vms, so i would advise you to get handy with them, sintre 
<sintre> will do
<sintre> so virtual box most commonly used?
<wxl> probably
<wxl> it's the easiest
<wxl> KVM is a close second and it's neat because the tech is built into the kernel
<mamarley> (And it isn't made by Oracle!)
<wxl> yep
<wxl> that's usually the gripe people have with vbox
<wxl> (usualyl the one and only one) XD
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_k3b build #30: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_k3b/30/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @wxl, Yes siree
<wxl> tsimonq2: then, just for my own sanity, could you grab 16.04.2, install, and then try to install again and see if you get the auto-resize option? make sure you actually have plenty of disk space and no encrypted/LVM. 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevplatform build #154: FIXED in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevplatform/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevplatform build #112: FIXED in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevplatform/112/
<sintre> http://imgur.com/
<sintre> need this guess what for some reason amd64 iso the installer does give me resize options
<sintre> one sec i'll post some screens
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdevplatform build #146: FIXED in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdevplatform/146/
<sintre> http://imgur.com/
<sintretest2> http://imgur.com/a/dbBNn
<sintretest2> and on showing table
<sintretest2> http://imgur.com/a/MBbeP
<sintretest2> wxl hope this is helpfull
<sintretest2> now why won't th other one give the option is the conuing enigma
<sintretest2> http://imgur.com/a/QqXq7
<sintre> i'll leave other system booted
<sintre> for a bit , incase we need any read outs
<sintre> no modification at all to file table , seems the i386 installer just don't like my compter for some reason
<sintre> i think this elminates kinda win10 inter ference
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Xenial 16.04.2] has been updated (20170215)
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Xenial 16.04.2] has been updated (20170215)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevelop build #86: FIXED in 41 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevelop/86/
<wxl> sintre: so that ntfs partition is windows 10?
<sintre> yea
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> (eew)
<wxl> sintre: you still got that machine up?
<sintre> can reboot if you want
<sintre> 1 min
<wxl> tsimonq2: you know from anyone what's changed with the new isos?
<sintre> http://imgur.com/
<sintretest2> sry took awile i have a very long passkey for my router
<sintretest2> so what o w need
<wxl> pastebin me `sudo fdisk -l` puhleez
<sintre> k need pastbin install comannds again live session and all
<wxl> wait this isn't the virtual machine?
<sintretest2> no real laptop
<wxl> oh
<wxl> so you nuked a machine to do that?
<sintretest2> no its running of usb stick
<sintretest2> lol
<wxl> so this is another machine?
<sintretest2> same one as before
<wxl> uh
<sintretest2> i have to lappys this is new one same one the previous readouts came from
<wxl> so the same one as before which WOULDN'T give you the resize option suddenly did?
<sintretest2> using the amd64
<sintretest2> iso
<wxl> uh
<wxl> the amd64 one works but the i386 one doesn't?????
<sintretest2> yep
<wxl> what the actual
<wxl> um
<wxl> did you change ANYTHING about the partitioning?
<sintretest2> thats why this is getting stranger
<sintretest2> no , only thing i did was shrink , then remerge
<wxl> wth
<sintretest2> darrin thought win10 was somehow influencing something
<wxl> and i thought gpt but that suggests otherwise
<sintretest2> but i remerged so it exatly the same
<wxl> since i am skeptical as to why the amd64 works but the i386 doesn't, would you just one more time boot the i386 and confirm?
<sintretest2> goota get a different usb stick eta 5 mins lol but yea i want to figure this one out as well
<sintre> over here while i prepare stick
<wxl> meanwhile i'll see if i can figure out the ubiquity package hooks so we can get the same logs that we got using the `ubuntu-bug` command
<wxl> maybe comparison would help
<wxl> the other thing i have to wonder is if ANY i386 iso would create the same effect. might be interesting to see what booting the zesty iso does. or even doing a different flavor
<sintre> to be sure while i'm at it got link to new is386 iso
<sintre> that whay we now it still there
<sintre> found it
<sintre> downloaded and writing to stick now
<sintre> http://imgur.com/
<sintretest2> good news and now i'm freakin like wtf
<sintretest2> one sec
<sintre> http://imgur.com/
<sintretest2> http://imgur.com/a/wh8oX
<sintretest2> http://imgur.com/a/yiK6d
<sintretest2> something happen in the last 24 hours lol
<sintre> i'm now super stumped
<sintre> what happend and what fixed it is now the question
<wxl> sintre: yeah super weird. are you SURE you didn't change anything with the partitioning scheme?
<sintre> just shrunk the main nfts partion table
<sintre> but merged it back last night
<wxl> so effectively you didn't change it
<sintre> i'm using todays iso as well , not the one from two days ago
<sintre> nope
<sintre> i just redoawloaded the iso
<sintre> from site you gave me
<wxl> i wonder if you used the old one if it would reappear again
<wxl> actual tho
<sintre> so maybe somebodt fixed something?
<wxl> question
<wxl> how did you download?
<sintre> thru the website
<wxl> so with http
<sintre> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/xenial/daily-live/20170215/
<sintre> thats what i downloaded today
<wxl> yes yes but there's torrent and zsync links there, too
<sintre> and just tried
<wxl> did you just download with http?
<wxl> i'm asking more specifically about the original one you used
<wxl> do you still have it?
<sintre> went to that link and just clicked download 32 bit
<wxl> yeah that's http then
<wxl> is that how you downloaded the original?
<sintre> i believe so , i got the link from you
<wxl> ok
<sintre> so yea would be http
<wxl> do you have the original iso download still?
<sintre> yep
<wxl> do this on it:
<sintre> new one has same name but call (1) lol
<sintre> i got redo the stick
<wxl> `md5sum /path/to/the.iso`
<wxl> where /path/to/the.iso is the path to the iso :)
<wxl> so like ~/Downloads/xenial-i386-desktop.iso or whatever it is
<sintre> k one second
<sintre> https://thepasteb.in/p/k5hY8xQrgVEFE
<sintre> well directly is
<sintre> need a b it of help with command lol
<wxl> you're missing a slash like last time :)
<sintre> https://thepasteb.in/p/BghPpY4z3zZuY
<sintre> that all it gave
<wxl> that's what we wanted
<wxl> do me one more favor and do this `strings -n 100 /home/na/Downloads/xenial-desktop-i386.iso | pastebinit`
<sintre> k pastebin install comand again lol
<wxl> same as installing anything else
<wxl> `sudo apt install <package-name`
<wxl> where <package-name is in this case pastebinit
<sintre> k i try to install pastbin no wonder it didn't work lol
<sintre> hmm seems to be doing something
<sintre> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24003387/
<wxl> weird
<wxl> that didn't work the way i expected
<wxl> maybe my theory is correct
<wxl> aw CRAP
<sintre> :( don't sound good
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> !language
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> :P
<wxl> !kick tsimonq2 
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kick tsimonq2
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Hahahahahaha
<wxl> aw that sucks :(
<wxl> aaaargh
<wxl> now that the iso has been superceded the old info isn't there any more
<sintre> well great all this work and we'll never figue re this out lol
<sintre> and documentation inside of the iso itself ?
<wxl> ooh hold on
<wxl> my DyDNS ain't working but i did manage to find my ip
<wxl> ok
<wxl> theory disproven
<wxl> you DO have the correct ISO
<wxl> one thing about http is that download errors are a possibility
<wxl> the other thing that's true is that copying errors are also a possibility
<sintre> if it was so flawed how the hel did it boot?
<wxl> you should boot up that ISO and at the GRUB menu run the "check disc for defects" thing
<wxl> ONE BIT can make enough of a difference that many things will appear to work correctly but not all things
<sintre> should i use current ssd install grub menu
<sintre> or try it fromn the live usb itself
<wxl> from the live usb
<wxl> well
<wxl> actually wait
<wxl> don't bother
<wxl> sigh
<wxl> if the problem is that it was a copying problem, you'd have to recreate the bad copy in order to be able to test whether or not the copy was bad
<wxl> which is close to impossible
<sintre> so we're in a loop then
<wxl> we're stuck
<wxl> all we can say is that it's failing to fail with all the right things
<wxl> so
<wxl> :/
<sintre> anyway we can find the iso that was one there three days ago and dop a bit for bi comparison?
<wxl> at this point i think we're left to presume that it must be a copy problem
<wxl> we did that already, at least to eliminate download errors
<sintre> well yea two new iso today both give option
<wxl> that's what the md5sum is
<sintre> so i guess we can conclude something went wrong then
<wxl> you have the exact same version that i have
<wxl> and i download mine with zsync, which automagically does the check
<wxl> (hint)
<wxl> the only thing that can exist beyond that is a copy problem
<sintre> k well i guess if we're out of ideas here might as wel close the bug report with the conclusion
<wxl> and you can check that with the grub menu
<wxl> there are other ways to do that, but that's the easiest way
<wxl> well you learned a lot
<wxl> this is not entirely bad
<sintre> yea well thank god we got her before i started do try and do wanother win 10/kubuntu install
<sintre> on my external drive
<sintre> here
<sintre> but hey we had a good run and took it to the end :)
<sintre> still crazy how some small copy error can cause that much havoc
<wxl> yep
<wxl> so this is an important thing to remember about installs-- if something doesn't work right and it works fine for everyone else, it's MOST LIKELY a download or copy error
<sintre> well still glad i had the copy error
<sintre> learned alot of stuff
<wxl> yep and that's totally good
<wxl> and now my dydns is working again yay :)
<sintre> so with this fixed is the green light rdy to throw up 16.04.2 on the site?
<sintre> not fixed but solved i mean
<wxl> well, no, but that's unrelated
<wxl> i'm trying to figure out exactly what the deal is but you may have noted that we got new ISOs
<wxl> the release team (ubuntu, not kubuntu) made some changes that affected all the flavors
<wxl> so we'll need to do some smoketesting at minimum
<sintre> ahh , k
<mparillo> wxl: One other thing about installs: Even with a good checksum, different configurations can give different results. I only get https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-meta/+bug/1627348 in a VM, never on real HW, but others have reported it on HW.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1627348 in kubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "Kubuntu Yakkety Live DVD boots to black screen with mouse pointer" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<wxl> right. vms do have their own problems at times
<sintre> yea fear my first vm report " um this goofy thing won't install"
<sintre> lol jk it won't be that bad
<mparillo> this goofy thing is the ISO or the VM ;-)
<sintre> lol
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> Any of you on Plasma 5.9.2?
<tsimonq2> Yep acheronuk is
<tsimonq2> acheronuk, clivejo: Ping Kubuntu Developers
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> can you check if you are able to set background image for sddm?
<clivejo> @marcinsagol its in staging
<clivejo> http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/plasma/build_status_5.9.2_zesty.html
<clivejo> couple of people are testing it, I believe
<tsimonq2> clivejo: I need you to upload a security fix to Zesty ASAP
<tsimonq2> clivejo: Please.
<tsimonq2> bug 1663950 | clivejo
<ubottu> bug 1663950 in kopete (Ubuntu) "[SECURITY VULNERABILITY] CVE 2017-5593: User Impersonation Vulnerability in Jabber protocol" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1663950
<clivejo> have you a MR for kopete?
<tsimonq2> clivejo: Not yet.
<tsimonq2> clivejo: Need me to?
<clivejo> can you create one to zesty_archive branch please
<tsimonq2> sure
<clivejo> has this been tested?
<tsimonq2> It builds *shrug*
<tsimonq2> It comes from upstream...
<clivejo> but does it actually fix the issue
<tsimonq2> Looks like it yeah
<clivejo> have upstream made a bugfix release?
<clivejo> ie is the fix included in kopete 16.12.2 which was released on 7 Feb 2017
<tsimonq2> clivejo: No, but it'll be in 16.12.3
<tsimonq2> clivejo: rbasak uploaded for me, PR coming soon with packaging
<clivejo> ok, make sure you do
<tsimonq2> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kopete/4:16.12.1-0ubuntu3 weeeeeeee
<wxl> !testers
<ubottu> Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56, parad1se, mamarley, alket, SourBlues, sgclark, neo31, vip, mparillo, wxl, DarinMiller, tsimonq2 for information
<tsimonq2> wat
<wxl> ^^ we have new images for 16.04.2. PROBABLY just HWE changes so smoke testing is probably all they need
<wxl> (more information to follow; stay tuned)
<tsimonq2> clivejo: https://code.launchpad.net/~tsimonq2/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kubuntu-kopete/+merge/317411
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kopete build #91: FAILURE in 1 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kopete/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kopete build #118: FAILURE in 1 min 10 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kopete/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #179: FAILURE in 1 min 26 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/179/
<santa_> acheronuk: http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/ka-iron-hand_reports/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kopete build #92: STILL FAILING in 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kopete/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kopete build #119: STILL FAILING in 1 min 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kopete/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #180: STILL FAILING in 1 min 5 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/180/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-02-16
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #801: SUCCESS in 6 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/801/
<clivejo> santa_: nice charts 
<clivejo> how recent are they?
<mparillo> Downloading Kubuntu 16.04.2 Desktop amd64
<santa_> clivejo: they are updated by a cron job every 5 minutes, see the generation date at the top; I have just added to my /etc/crontab a simple script executing ka-iron-hand, also see: https://phabricator.kde.org/w/kubuntu/black-operations/iron-hand/
<clivejo> is there any way to colour code the ones that still have tests in progress? 
<clivejo> like the excuses page, colour them blue?
<clivejo> and flag up the tests with regressions
<santa_> maybe, but I would need time to dig into that
<santa_> right now, I'm only using the info retrieved from launchpad
<clivejo> no hurry, just a suggestion that would make it even more helpful
<santa_> it would be nice to mark in light green the valid candidates too
<clivejo> a lot of the regressions need retested but with &all-proposed=1 appended to the URL
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kproperty build #54: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kproperty/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_powerdevil build #73: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_powerdevil/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit build #182: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kopete build #120: NOW UNSTABLE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kopete/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kopete build #93: NOW UNSTABLE in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kopete/93/
<santa_> maybe we could do something about that
<santa_> but I'm afraid you are going to have to do that manually for this ongoing proposed migrations
<santa_> * these
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #119: FIXED in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/119/
<clivejo> both Rik and I are poking them by the looks of it
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kstars build #236: STILL FAILING in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kstars/236/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #370: STILL FAILING in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/370/
<santa_> you are doing a great job
<acheronuk> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-archive/ubuntu-archive-tools/trunk/view/head:/retry-autopkgtest-regressions
<acheronuk> that can do some automation ^^^
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #101: STILL FAILING in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/101/
<santa_> interesting
<acheronuk>  retry-autopkgtest-regressions --all-proposed | vipe | xargs -rn1 -P10 wget --load-cookies ~/.cache/autopkgtest.cookie -O-
<acheronuk> can add an extra grep/filter in that before vipe to do some crude picking of tests
<tsimonq2> Wait, Adam Conrad is a DIRECT Kubuntu Member?
<tsimonq2> :O
<acheronuk> but I guess a something to parse the yaml excuses output in a way more suited to our need would be better
<wxl> looks like the only changes affecting the ISOs that we should look out for are related to ffmpeg
<wxl> security update snuck in
<wxl> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ffmpeg/+bug/1664403
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1664403 in ffmpeg (Ubuntu) " FFmpeg security fixes February 2017 (xenial)" [Medium,Fix released]
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_powerdevil build #67: FIXED in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_powerdevil/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kexi build #63: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kexi/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #181: NOW UNSTABLE in 40 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdb build #54: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdb/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_oxygen build #83: FIXED in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_oxygen/83/
<mparillo> exit
<santa_> :wq
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #117: FIXED in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/117/
<tsimonq2> santa_ has the best method
<tsimonq2> VIM FTW!!!
<sintre> you guys are fast three to go
<acheronuk> santa_: looks likes some apps will need a 16.12.2 update done, or fixes cherry picked. e.g. filing rebuilds with FW 5.31 on the tests
<acheronuk> such as for konsole, fix: https://cgit.kde.org/konsole.git/commit/?h=Applications/16.12&id=3a055ea19d5f458ccf06a33c697fbcda7a7f14df
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #219: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-cli-tools/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_oxygen build #69: FIXED in 44 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_oxygen/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdiagram build #55: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdiagram/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_trojita build #49: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_trojita/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_k3b build #35: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_k3b/35/
<santa_> acheronuk: ah, indeed, I wanted to get trough apps today but the KA stuff took all my time today. I take note, and let's hope I have some time to help with that tomorrow
<acheronuk> oh, and language pack updates to test in the apps staging ppa as well. no hope of testing all 50+ languages/localisations, but some tested to confirm the script did not produce utterly broken stuff would be good from whoever can test 
<acheronuk> Hi DarinMiller 
<tsimonq2> Updating to the KCI Unstable PPA.
<wxl> new 16.04.2 images fyi
<wxl> ^ dovber_ 
<wxl> argh
<wxl> ^ DarinMiller 
<sintre> hi darin , thx for help in my epic failed bug :) turns out some copy error somewhere happend
<sintre> i gotta find something else to redeem myself now
<sintre> :)
<acheronuk> 1 am here, so night all :) 
<sintre> night
<clivejo> night rik
<wxl> nite acheronuk 
<santa_> good night
<tsimonq2> santa_: nini
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdiagram build #80: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdiagram/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalzium build #118: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalzium/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_umbrello build #180: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_umbrello/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_cantor build #189: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_cantor/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kproperty build #59: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kproperty/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdb build #51: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdb/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #95: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #202: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #278: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-cli-tools/278/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #102: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kstars build #237: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kstars/237/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_k3b build #28: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_k3b/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit build #183: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #92: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #106: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #371: STILL FAILING in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/371/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_spectacle build #158: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_spectacle/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_spectacle build #209: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_spectacle/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_spectacle build #91: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_spectacle/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okular build #122: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okular/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #238: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/238/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_okular build #211: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_okular/211/
<DarinMiller> Hi everyone.  
<sintre> hey there
<sintre> read log your'll see my thanks and conclusion on that er bug
<DarinMiller> hey sintre, I see your "possed" PC is finally behaving itself :)
<sintre> yes and i feel like i've been looking for my sunglasses all day and all the while on my head lol
<sintre> but hey alot learned
<sintre> i appciate the time you spent as well as wxl
<sintre> we took it to the end  :)
<DarinMiller> so new install to test.  Anyone now what changed with the new 16.04.2 spin?
<DarinMiller> Do we need to marathon test again?
<wxl> DarinMiller: mostly stuff related to the machinery that builds images. so nothing to worry about
<DarinMiller> s/now/know/ 
<wxl> however
<DarinMiller> yes?
<wxl> there is a security update of ffmpeg
<wxl> so we should really double check thumbnailing in dolphin of a/v files and a/v players/viewers
<wxl> bbl
<DarinMiller> 16.04.2 or 17.04 w/ staging apps 16.2.1?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #112: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #284: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/284/
 * DarinMiller assuming 16.04.2....
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #299: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/299/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit build #101: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #159: FIXED in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdiagram build #82: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdiagram/82/
 * DarinMiller assuming 16.04.2....
 * DarinMiller ctrl-z
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #194: FIXED in 50 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mailcommon build #85: STILL FAILING in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mailcommon/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_krita build #68: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 54 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_krita/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit build #231: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit/231/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #92: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #93: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 2 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mailcommon build #86: STILL FAILING in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mailcommon/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ki18n build #396: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ki18n/396/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #63: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcodecs build #378: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcodecs/378/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons build #401: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons/401/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemviews build #369: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemviews/369/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfig build #411: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfig/411/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kguiaddons build #375: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kguiaddons/375/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_korganizer build #68: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_korganizer/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #110: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #369: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/369/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #74: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels build #193: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels/193/
 * wxl stretches
<wxl> here we go zsync here we go
<DarinMiller> I zync'd 16.04.2 amd64.  What would you like test?
<wxl> oh
<wxl> there's a couple 
<wxl> manual and OEM
<wxl> i'm going to get going on i386
<DarinMiller> I will test OEM & manual on amd64 unless you think something is more pressing.  Any idea what changed since the last tests?
<wxl> yeah not much
<wxl> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2017-February/011141.html
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #82: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 7 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons build #103: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemviews build #97: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemviews/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #106: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwallet build #391: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwallet/391/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwallet build #92: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwallet/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets build #97: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kguiaddons build #190: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kguiaddons/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kjobwidgets build #248: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kjobwidgets/248/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcompletion build #173: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcompletion/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdbusaddons build #265: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdbusaddons/265/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcodecs build #262: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcodecs/262/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons build #201: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ki18n build #261: STILL UNSTABLE in 8 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ki18n/261/
<DarinMiller> 16.04.2 ffmpeg testing: Does dragon player use ffmpeg?  Dragon player does not play the video of mpg nor mp4 files (audio plays fine).
<wxl> DarinMiller: not sure. that may be related to the fact that it's not a free codec. try an oggv or whatever theyr'e called
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #267: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/267/
<DarinMiller> kubuntu-restricted extras installed.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #228: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kconfigwidgets/228/
<DarinMiller> dragon player works after installing proprietary NVidia driver.    Manual test completed.  I will complete the amd64 OEM test in the morning (I have tomorrow off).
<DarinMiller> Heading to bed.  gn
<wxl> nite
<wxl> thx for the help
<DarinMiller> anytime :)
<wxl> i'm about there myself to be frank
<lordievader> Good morning.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_k3b build #36: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_k3b/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_k3b build #29: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_k3b/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_k3b build #31: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_k3b/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_k3b build #32: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_k3b/32/
<acheronuk> any feedback from language packs in apps staging ppa for zesty
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: Is that a question?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<clivejo> !info libindi-dev 
<ubottu> libindi-dev (source: libindi): Instrument-Neutral Device Interface library -- development files. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.2.0-2~ubuntu4 (zesty), package size 280 kB, installed size 1330 kB
<clivejo> !info libindi-dev  xenial
<ubottu> libindi-dev (source: libindi): Instrument-Neutral Device Interface library -- development files. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.1.0-1ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 231 kB, installed size 1119 kB
<clivejo> !info libindi-dev unstable
<ubottu> libindi-dev (source: libindi): Instrument-Neutral Device Interface library -- development files. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.0-3 (unstable), package size 288 kB, installed size 1335 kB
<clivejo> hummm kstars needs version 1.3.1
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #103: STILL FAILING in 5 min 32 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #372: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/372/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kstars build #238: STILL FAILING in 5 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kstars/238/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kstars build #239: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kstars/239/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #104: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #373: STILL FAILING in 6 min 20 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/373/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kstars build #240: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kstars/240/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #374: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/374/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #105: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #375: STILL FAILING in 8 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/375/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kstars build #241: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kstars/241/
<DarinMiller> Good <insert time of day reference here>.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #106: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/106/
<yofel> i.e. morning
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: yes, it is a question
<santa_> good afternoon everyone
<acheronuk> clive there are dev versions of libindi 1.3.1 in a ppa somewhere, but not sure if they are suitable to grab or have build depends enough in zesty
<acheronuk> clivejo: ^^
<DarinMiller> hi santa_
<santa_> hi
 * DarinMiller was late responding to santa_'s "good afternoon" greeting...
<santa_> :9
<santa_> :)
<acheronuk> hi santa_ :)
<santa_> acheronuk: hi
<santa_> I have managed to install many plasmas in qemu
<santa_> I haven't used it before in this laptop and works better than ever
<santa_> so I guess I will move away from virtualbox to do my testings
<acheronuk> that's good. 
<santa_> that being said, I have a couple of things pending
<santa_> one is testing the translations you mentioned
<santa_> the other one is catching up with apps status
<acheronuk> Vbox works here most of the time Ok, but mileage does vary with that
<santa_> acheronuk: so ... status report about apps?
<santa_> we have the "complete" thing in staging/proposed don't we?
<santa_> meaning "complete" all the source packages uploaded
<acheronuk> we have all packages uploaded there, yes
<acheronuk> building is obviously another issue. though most apart from PIM are ok
<santa_> and ... what do we have in the archive?
<santa_> 16.04 + 16.12 or just 16.04?
<acheronuk> saying that, what I pointed out past night about build failures would show up now if we did a rebuild of 16.12.1 against new FW
<acheronuk> santa_: in archive it is 16.12.1 for non-pim. and 16.04.3 for PIM
<santa_> how did you skipped the kdepim packages ?
<acheronuk> I didn't upload them
<santa_> yes, but how did you "separate" ?
<santa_> how did you build the list?
<santa_> manually? something else?
<acheronuk> santa_: I did a dummy run with kdesrcbuild to identify via it's metadata what is part of the PIM stack and what is not, and then removed the strictly PIM parts from my clone
<santa_> seems legit
<acheronuk> more legit than trusting lists on random wiki's etc I hoped
<santa_> acheronuk: but at the same time all the kubuntu_zesty_archive  branches have the 16.12 versions for evething (including pim), right?
<acheronuk> yep. :/
<santa_> no prob, we can work with that perfectly. slighly inconvenient but nothing more
<santa_> ok, more questions
<santa_> reasons to hold it? other than the incoming freeze?
<acheronuk> hold what? PIM is particular, or 16.12.2 in general which is out but not staged?
<santa_> I mean to keep pim @ 16.04 for a while
<acheronuk> PIM. getting so many split new sources in and approved. Just getting them uploaded is tricky.
<acheronuk>  gpgme issue you know of, but we could choose not to care about anything but amd64 amd i386
<acheronuk> I assume if gpgme never builds on those failing architectures, the AA will let it migrate anyway in the end?
<santa_> I don't know
<santa_> how affects gpgme being stuck in -proposed ?
<santa_> I meant
<santa_> how affects pim?
<acheronuk> plus there are some symbol issues that substituting in new gpgme rather than KDE's old gpgmepp seems to throw up.
<santa_> ok
<santa_> thanks for your time
<santa_> so I guess I'm going to retry at least a thing against gpgme
<acheronuk> I was somewhat concerned that uploading may result in some parts of PIM getting build OK and going through, but may end up breakling the 16.04.3 we have if we don't get the lot through
<santa_> yep, britney doesn't care about the concept of package suite
<clivejo> kstars ( 3 - DMSTest (Failed)  4 - TestCachingDms (Failed) )
<clivejo> failing on i386 for some reason
<acheronuk> clivejo: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=376439
<ubottu> KDE bug 376439 in general "Release 16.12.x on i386 tests TestDMS and TestCachingDms fails - other architectures all pass" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<clivejo> can the test be disabled for i386 then?
<acheronuk> i386 is seemly not getting the match on those angles it wants. maybe a precision issue
<yofel> curious, as armhf is 32bit too
<acheronuk> was meaning to dig into it to see what the mismatch is, but need to work out how to get Qtest or something else to output the actual values
<clivejo> looks like libindi isnt actually optional in kstars
<acheronuk> clivejo: we could. and was something I was think of as a stopgap. though i386 is used enough that the failure in that calculation is 'concerning'
<acheronuk> can we put #ifndef in there to exclude that test on i386? or I suppose just exit the test with a pass no matter what on i386, if we are just doing a stopgap measure pending an upstream fix.
<santa_> if you go for the stop in gap i sugguest you to just comment out the test in question and document it here https://phabricator.kde.org/w/kubuntu/autopkgtests/working_notes/
<santa_> but let me have a look first, I'm preparing a container to check that...
<santa_> anyway comparisons with floating point numbers....
<santa_> SRLSY
<acheronuk> santa_: yes, doing an exact comparison on those is asking for trouble. I was slightly bemused that was even done!
<santa_> acheronuk, clivejo: try this: http://doc.qt.io/qt-5/qtglobal.html#qFuzzyCompare
<santa_> only on the failing lines
<santa_> because if you I want to fix it "properly" you will need to rewrite the whole file, which is full of plain QVERIFY's
<acheronuk> seems the rest of it works more by luck than intent!
<acheronuk> takes me back to days of doing finite element stuff in fortran! urgh
<santa_> fortran
<santa_> dat language
<santa_> what were you studying?
<DarinMiller> santa_: Attempting to understand the process: so you update the file and submit an mp against kstars?  Or would that only be fixed for kubuntu kstars v 16.12.x?
<acheronuk> santa_: physics
<santa_> DarinMiller: well, first of all, let's confirm that the solution is good, if it is, I would send a patch to the kde reviewboard, I could commit myself because in kde every kde developer has commit access to everything, but at the same time we are all adults so if we have something to fix in software where we don't maintain we use to check on someone who works on the specific code on a regular basis, since that person will have more clue 
<santa_> about what's right and wrong
<santa_> sorry for the lack of commas XD
<DarinMiller> makes sense, thanks
<acheronuk> DarinMiller: I submitted a fix for ksirk via phabricator differential the other day. just a trivial one, to stop FTBFS on some arches we have, but was nice to see that go in :)
<DarinMiller> phabricator diff?  ksirk has a phabriactor thread(?) for issue reporting?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #376: STILL FAILING in 5 min 34 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/376/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kstars build #242: STILL FAILING in 5 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kstars/242/
<clivejo> DarinMiller: https://phabricator.kde.org/source/ksirk/repository/master/
<clivejo> all/most KDE projects should have one
<clivejo> https://phabricator.kde.org/R413:8fdc83b20270c5c307c5edda7c21a351bdf44c97
<clivejo> Riks patch
<DarinMiller> How long have the phab site been in place?  Did these used to be on Trello and migrated when the kubuntu stuff migrated?
<clivejo> They been switching for a while now
<santa_> DarinMiller: they used to be in the reviewboard
<santa_> the phab is a new thing
<clivejo> which is why we wanted to move our stuff there
<santa_> https://git.reviewboard.kde.org/r/
<santa_> clivejo: I think the wiki is very cool to drop working notes
<santa_> better than just the trello
<santa_> because many times I'm doing tasks which are part of a bigger plot
<santa_> so it's useful to have both
<clivejo> I do miss some features of trello, but with it being bought out, I dont like my details being sold on 
<DarinMiller> agreed, I am very impressed with phabricator.
<clivejo> and its nice to work closer with upstream
<acheronuk> hehe. my tiny patch. trivial, but good for putting my toe in the water so to speak :)
* clivejo changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly computing | Zesty Zapus Beta 1 on the 23rd February | Support in #kubuntu | Plasma 5.8.5 X/Y Backports, Z Archive & Staging 5.9.2 | Apps 16.04.3 X/Y Backports, 16.12.1 (excluding PIM) - Z Archive | FW 5.28 X/Y Backports, Z Archive, 5.31 Z Staging | Trello: https://is.gd/dGbmxV | QA links: https://is.gd/p7kblH | Package Docs (WIP): https://phabricator.kde.org/w/kubuntu
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #377: STILL FAILING in 4 min 34 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/377/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kstars build #243: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kstars/243/
<clivejo> stupid publisher!
<DarinMiller> acheronuk: I know exactly what you mean.   The path from "obsrever" to "contributor" can be much longer and more complicalted than initial expectations.
<acheronuk> DarinMiller: sometimes. sometimes scarily quick.
<acheronuk> DarinMiller: this last time last year I was more or less lurking, and doing some occasional testing of the isos and staging ppas as I was impatient for new plasma
<mamarley> acheronuk: And you've done an awesome job at it too!  Thanks!
<clivejo> yeah, my first time here was because I run "sudo dolphin" and broke plasma :(
 * acheronuk gasps in horror! 
<clivejo> I know! Dont tell anyone!
<BluesKaj> uhoh
<clivejo> especially Martin
<acheronuk> clivejo: language packs before feature freeze? what do you reckon? assuming santa_ test with his does not reveal horrible breakage?
<clivejo> who has tested them?
<acheronuk> me with en_GB. maybe yofel? hopefully santa...
<clivejo> soee_: can you test them?
<santa_> not yet
<yofel> I didn't
<santa_> but I will try to do so
<clivejo> en_GB is too close to en_US to see issues!
<BluesKaj> my desktop now resides below the panel on zesty after some upgrades ..wish I had paid attn during:/
<clivejo> teatime
<acheronuk> not desperate to uplaod them, as a bit of a gimme for an FFE if not. just thinking of saving paperwork if enough testing has been achieved.
<clivejo> yofel: can you foresee any issues with uploading them now before FFE and fix any problems later?
<clivejo> before FF
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #107: NOW UNSTABLE in 48 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/107/
<santa_> https://launchpad.net/~panfaust/+archive/ubuntu/gpgme/+sourcepub/7491099/+listing-archive-extra
<santa_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=04854XqcfCY
<santa_> clivejo, acheronuk: indeed changing the thing to fuzzy compare fixes the thing, do you want me to push it to git
<santa_> the patch I mean
<acheronuk> santa_: so you set flags the other way, without DEB_BUILD_MAINT_OPTIONS
<acheronuk> santa_: our git? I suppose. lets fix it for now there, as tests on other stuff fail on that kstars one
<santa_> acheronuk: [gpgme] as an experiment, I have just pasted all the variables listed by "dpkg-buildflags" in debian sid. with iron balls
<santa_> now the idea is nitpicking what it is
<santa_> acheronuk: [kstars] ok, going to commit
<santa_> acheronuk: done
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kstars build #760: FAILURE in 10 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kstars/760/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kstars build #761: STILL FAILING in 7.3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kstars/761/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kstars build #762: STILL FAILING in 7.1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kstars/762/
<acheronuk> santa_: uploaded, and sounds like you have green light for proper patch as well :)
<wxl> bah
<wxl> how does OEM fail on one arch but not the other?
<santa_> acheronuk: thank you
<wxl> marco-parillo: what hypervisor did you use for that OEM test?
<marco-parillo> Virtual Box Win 7 host
<wxl> could you attach some info on that about the virtualbox version and the hardware specs of the host?
<marco-parillo> If it runs for you on real hw, I would mark it ready, I would assume OEM on a VM guest is nonsensical anyway. I just noticed anybody was trying it.
<marco-parillo> Version 5.0.32 r112930
<wxl> marco-parillo: please add it to the comments on the tracker
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Feature Freeze at 21 utc
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> So 2 hours
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: thanks. what was expected I think from the wiki
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konsole build #77: FAILURE in 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konsole/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konsole build #313: FAILURE in 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konsole/313/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_konsole build #227: FAILURE in 1 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_konsole/227/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konsole build #78: STILL FAILING in 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konsole/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_konsole build #228: STILL FAILING in 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_konsole/228/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konsole build #314: STILL FAILING in 1 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konsole/314/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #93: FAILURE in 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_cantor build #190: FAILURE in 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_cantor/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #300: FAILURE in 32 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/300/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #94: STILL FAILING in 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #301: STILL FAILING in 30 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/301/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_cantor build #191: STILL FAILING in 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_cantor/191/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> ~ 55 minutes
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kstars build #763: FIXED in 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kstars/763/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konsole build #315: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konsole/315/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konsole build #79: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konsole/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_konsole build #229: FIXED in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_konsole/229/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kstars build #244: NOW UNSTABLE in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kstars/244/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #108: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/108/
<DarinMiller> wxl: I assume you noticed the 16.04 amd64 OEM completed with no major issues.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #302: NOW UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/302/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #378: NOW UNSTABLE in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/378/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #95: NOW UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/95/
<wxl> DarinMiller: yeah did. makes me wonder. you use vbox right?
<DarinMiller> also, I looked into updating the test case verbage and noticed it was shared across distros.
<wxl> yeah that's what i said before
<DarinMiller> wxl: bare metal
<wxl> we need to make a kubuntu-specific one
<wxl> ah
<wxl> so it may be a vbox-specific. can you run a vbox test?
<DarinMiller> any vm or vbox specifically?
<wxl> vbox please
<DarinMiller> one vbox oem64 16.04.2 test coming shortly....
<wxl> danke
<wxl> i'm working on i386
 * DarinMiller thinks using a virutal box for relase testing is cheating, but it sure is fast with newer hw :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_cantor build #192: NOW UNSTABLE in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_cantor/192/
<wxl> yeah well
<wxl> it's one way we can ensure there's not obvious roadblocks
<wxl> and besides, there's no way we can test EVERY hardware
<mamarley> I have seen (Linux) VMs that boot rather significantly faster than the host system.
<DarinMiller> yes, minimal BIOS POST
<acheronuk> CLANG!
<acheronuk> ^^^ feature freeze portcullis of doom
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> CLANG
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> CCCLLLAAANNNGGG
<mamarley> GCC!
<mamarley> LLVM!
<mamarley> haha
<acheronuk> compilers. could be worse. it was animal noises the other night!
<sintre> hows testing going
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Hahahahahaha yeah +1
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @sintre, So so :P
<wxl> valorie: how are we doing on release notes for 16.04.2?
 * DarinMiller was a little rusty using vm...
<valorie> wxl, pretty much done except for bug update I think?
<valorie> same with the news report
<wxl> ok good
<valorie> just needs a couple of links
<DarinMiller> anybody use fish:// in dolphin?  Very handy for copying files without setting up full network sharing on new boxes...
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_audiocd-kio build #51: UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_audiocd-kio/51/
<valorie> which is good, because I need to go out and buy a new phone today
<valorie> my battery is lasting 4 hours
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_audiocd-kio build #112: UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_audiocd-kio/112/
<valorie> :(
<genii> valorie: ...you can't just get a new battery
<wxl> bummer
<genii> ?
<valorie> and I leave for india in like 3 weeks
<wxl> valorie: DarinMiller and i are finishing the laast tests and we should be good to go
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio build #111: UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio/111/
<valorie> genii: it's an HTC one
<valorie> 3.5 years old
<valorie> I don't think it's worth it
<DarinMiller> wxl: videos play in vm just fine amd64 OEM and network connects as it should.  Thus, vm's hide issues!!!
<genii> valorie: I just got a battery for my Nexus 4, was like $12
<wxl> DarinMiller: yes, dear. :)
<DarinMiller> wxl: amd oem 64 ran fine in vm. Shall I test i386 OEM?
<wxl> i'm gonna mark amd64 ready
<wxl> DarinMiller: i'm running it albeit slowly
<DarinMiller> valorie: please add the following to the known issues of the 16.04.2 release notes: - Dragon player will not play .mp3/mp4 video with default Nouveau driver (even with kubuntu-restricted-extras installed). VLC plays fine with Nouveau driver. (bug filed: 1665385)
<DarinMiller> or something to that effect ^
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Xenial 16.04.2] has been marked as ready
 * DarinMiller still is blown away by the versatility VM's
<valorie> genii: I'll look then
<clivejo> acheronuk: have you got that retry script to work? 
<valorie> DarinMiller: fixed
<valorie> the images are still broken on that fricken-fracken wiki though
<acheronuk> clivejo: I haven't tried since the other day. what issue do you have with it?
<clivejo> cant get it to work
<acheronuk> clivejo: what goes wrong?
 * clivejo shrugs
<DarinMiller> valorie: thanks :)
<acheronuk> clivejo: well, it is a bit of a faff. hopefully we can build something better
<clivejo> can you run it?
<acheronuk> clivejo: yes
<clivejo> when you run it last?
<acheronuk> clivejo: yesterday probably. why?
<clivejo> can you try now?
<acheronuk> try now on what exactly?
<clivejo> hi snowhog
<Snowhog> hey clivejo
<Snowhog> Found the IRC link to freenode's IRC on http://kubuntu.org/community (#kubuntu). It's nice to be able to access IRC when I'm on my iMac without having to fire up one of my Linux VMs, and to be able to log in here using my registered username.
<sintre> i normally use the wiki client , just out of habbit i guess
<sintre> then again i don't have 30 different rooms to manage , if that was the case i'd probally be better off with a regular client
<wxl> i'm probably around 60
<sintre> wxl > now thats alot of logs to read
<sintre> :)
<wxl> i have them prioritized into windows
<wxl> there's some i don't really both with the logs on
<valorie> nice to see snowhog here
<Snowhog> Hey valorie! Nice to "see" you here too.
<acheronuk> clivejo: just tried it a bit and I think it's working. gave me a lot of aoutput and my name is now on the page of running and queued tests
<acheronuk> hard to say for sure as the system has such lag
<acheronuk> Hi Snowhog :)
<Snowhog> Hey acheronuk.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kajongg build #125: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kajongg/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kajongg build #153: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kajongg/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kajongg build #115: STILL FAILING in 6 min 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kajongg/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kajongg build #126: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kajongg/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kajongg build #154: STILL FAILING in 5 min 7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kajongg/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kajongg build #116: STILL FAILING in 5 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kajongg/116/
<wxl> DarinMiller: you still around?
<wxl> anyone around that can boot run the OEM test on i386 real quick?
<wxl> i just did it and i actually get the same results on mparillo. of course that's with vbox as well.
<mparillo> But, is that really a relevant test? I assume the standard use case for OEMs would be real HW (and probably not i386).
<wxl> all tests are relevant
<wxl> it seems this is the more appropriat ebug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/oem-config/+bug/1638473
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1638473 in oem-config (Ubuntu) "Blank screen after running oem-config" [Undecided,New]
<DarinMiller> wxl:  still here
<wxl> DarinMiller: can you do i386 OEM? i'm getting a fail in virtualbox, consistent with mparillo 
<DarinMiller> bare metal, yes?
<wxl> DarinMiller: yeah for now, that's all i care about. if it doesn't work in a vm oh well. might be nice to try it in something other than virtualbox, tho
<Snowhog> !forums
<ubottu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at https://ubuntuforums.org. Kubuntu Forums are found at https://www.kubuntuforums.net. There is also a channel on freenode IRC #ubuntuforums
<wxl> interesting tho that the bug i mentioned is amd64 and real hardware
<mparillo> The bug report you found was much newer than the one I found (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-nv/+bug/309482)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 309482 in X.Org X server "jaunty: Kubuntu OEM enduser setup fails with black screen (nv driver fails)" [Medium,Fix released]
<mparillo> Plus, mine is marked Fix released.
<wxl> yeah the one you found is ancient and possibly not relevant
<wxl> bah well i'm out of good ideas
<genii> Have any bad ones?
<tsimonq2> acheronuk, clivejo: Had a random thought, we could probably drastically reduce our image sizes and install sizes etc. if we finally stopped including KDE 4
<tsimonq2> How far are we from switching to KDE 5 only?
<wxl> and reduce the number of packages we have to support..
<tsimonq2> wxl: That too ;)
<tsimonq2> wxl: You like that idea? :)
<wxl> if it's feasible sure
<tsimonq2> wxl: Also maybe you should upgrade your work systems to a more recent version :P
 * tsimonq2 runs
<wxl> if we can't make ZZ at least making it into the next LTS would be nice
<tsimonq2> wxl: STOP IT :P s/ZZ/Zesty Zapus/g
<wxl> ZZ
 * wxl does NOT run
<tsimonq2> Zesty Zapus
<tsimonq2> Zesty Zapus
<tsimonq2> Zesty Zapus
<wxl> so i can't say USA either, huh?
<tsimonq2> wxl: Well that's generally accepted *AHEM*
<wxl> i'm sorry but i don't subscribe to your anti-acronym school of thought
<wxl> so ZZ it is
<sintre> ok i didn't want to comment on somethin , especially after my failed lil bug , but this is kind of a security issue ,
<tsimonq2> wxl: You're lucky you already told me why you don't capitalize "I" :P
<wxl> the important thing in language is to communicate a message
<sintre> probally not best time but while its fresh , trying to trouble shoot that lil issue , copy errored iso and then the other ones there is a problem with the wifi network program
<wxl> if the message is adequately communicated, the medium doesn't matter, and that includes syntax
<sintre> i have a 15 character keypass
<tsimonq2> wxl: Bah
<sintre> it keeps changing the netwrok but keep the password
<sintre> i live around a bunch of people with 15 different networks
<sintre> my system picks up
<sintre> so when i start to type password to connect , it won't lock and change for somereason to other ones
<sintre> so basicly i accidently sent my router pass to other wifi netwrosk
<sintre> now the old folks around here problablly don't log into thier routers and check
<wxl> i have never had wifi connecting to endpoints i didn't explicitly ask to connect to
<sintre> but this could hurt somebody
<sintre> it take the password i'm typing
<sintre> and changes the network somehow
<wxl> i strongly suspect pebkac
<wxl> i've never seen that behavior on any system
<sintre> this is fromn live enviroment , where i have to manuall reset up everything per boot
<sintre> went thru this god knows 14 times last week
<wxl> i use live a LOT
<wxl> just did recently
<wxl> on a laptop
<wxl> didn't just connect to wifi without me explicitly naming a particular endpoint
<sintre> screns shots can't explain this , and i don't have ability to make video atm , but i will when i can
<wxl> and it didn't try to connect to oehters
<sintre> i pick my netwrok and the passowrd box opens
<sintre> it moves my typing to other networks
<sintre> almost at random
<sintre> again i live around atleast 15 diferent wifi routers in range
<sintre> so somebody in desnly populated area might be able to see this , why and how and there isn't anyway to stop
<wxl> ^^ DarinMiller you got a laptop you can try that out on?
<sintre> it that i know of
<tsimonq2> wxl: For YOU I'll let it go because I know you have some damn good reasons for it.
<wxl> tsimonq2: so do other people :)
<tsimonq2> wxl: Just know for now and the future, *GRUMBLE* *GRUMBLE*
<tsimonq2> wxl: Well I've known you for how long? :P
<wxl> tsimonq2: when you come with *reasonable* complaints that the *vast majority* of people would agree with, then we'll talk
<DarinMiller> sintre: I are your referring to the network list updating itself as your attempt to select your own network?
<sintre> yes , but i slect it and start typing passowrd
<sintre> and it changes my password box to a router not my own
<wxl> sintre: are you sure you selected the right network to begin with?
<sintre> absolutely
<sintre> name is ony one in my area
<sintre> not some vague one
<sintre> nothing even close to it
<sintre> i select then under use type pasword box
<wxl> so you manage to select the right one
<sintre> look up after 5-20 keys in to typing in its now change to another network
<sintre> yes
<wxl> you see the password box next to the right one
<wxl> (well, just under it)
<wxl> you type in that password box
<sintre> yes
<wxl> and then suddenly you're typing under a different endpoint?
 * acheronuk runs apt-get on ZZ and YY in colour
<sintre> so basicly its like a race gotta hope it doesn't update and MOVE my passowrd to another router
<sintre> as i'm typing
<wxl> oh rik i LOVE you :)
<valorie> wxl: the news story on kubuntu.org is ready except for the download link
<wxl> DarinMiller: how we coming with that OEM i386?
<DarinMiller> sintre: I think I have seen that issue before. I recommend filing a bug with networkmanager package.
 * acheronuk watches tsimonq2 dissolve in a molten puddle of OCD rage
 * sintre is scared of bug reports
<sintre> loo jk
<wxl> huh weird i haven't seen that
 * tsimonq2 kicks acheronuk really really hard
<sintre> we'll see next full release if still going on i hasve to make a video some how
<sintre> screen can't show theis bhaviour
<DarinMiller> wxl: almost done. reviewing the checklist now.
<sintre> screen"s"
<wxl> DarinMiller: you up to step 35 yet?
<sintre> in my area i've in range of some 25 networks sometimes  , so somebody without alot of traffic wouldn't notice this
<sintre> or be affected much
<sintre> and onse set and its passwodd to your network you wouldn't notice or care either as it auto logs in there
<wxl> sintre: is this on a new install?\
<sintre> same live cds used to tr to trouble shoot
<sintre> to trouble shoot the last issue
<sintre> happend on tainted iso plus the two that worked
<sintre> and on two different sticks
<sintre> logged into livdee session some 120 times figuring this out and getting to chat to post pictures
<wxl> what about in the installed system?
<sintre> 100% every time
<sintre> installed has password and auto logs there
<DarinMiller> i686 OEM 16.04.2 test complete.  Same issues as amd64, but ok to ship.
<wxl> DarinMiller: meaning you did not get a blank screen?
 * wxl looks for the result in vain
<DarinMiller> nope, it did quite a few vidoe acrobatics but it finally arrived at the desktop.
<wxl> interesting
<sintre> 120 was exageration lol but easily 12  amog the three
<wxl> and that is on real hardware right, DarinMiller ?
<sintre> i just gotta make a video somehow
<DarinMiller> wxl: yes, real hw.
<wxl> ok then let's call it good
<DarinMiller> sry, had phone call so trying to do to many things at once, completing the report now.
<wxl> thanks
<DarinMiller> oem i686 results posted, identical to amd64 on real hw.
<DarinMiller> wxl: i686 OEM in vbox worked fine.  No black screen.
<wxl> k good thx DarinMiller 
<wxl> SO WEIRD
#kubuntu-devel 2017-02-17
<wxl> DarinMiller: can you comment on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/oem-config/+bug/1638473 about version and such
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1638473 in oem-config (Ubuntu) "Blank screen after running oem-config" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<DarinMiller> do you have the bois option for a VM machine?
<wxl> hm?
<DarinMiller> something like this: https://www.howtogeek.com/213795/how-to-enable-intel-vt-x-in-your-computers-bios-or-uefi-firmware/
<wxl> oh yeah think so
<wxl> pretty sure it's already enabled
<DarinMiller> OK.  My bios is UEFI, Intel VT-x enabled,  on NVidia hw (<- adding to the bug notes...)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #802: SUCCESS in 6 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/802/
<wxl> sorry i'm sorry. i don't actually have vt-x
<wxl> what really sucks is i don't seem to be able to ubuntu-bug oem-config
<DarinMiller> It may be called something different.  Legacy or UEFI bios?
<wxl> well i don't have the vmx or svm flags so i don't really have the nicer virtualization support
<sintre> or uefi bios doing a legacy mimick
<wxl> it's legacy
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Xenial 16.04.2] has been marked as ready
<wxl> i think i'm going to update virtualbox
<DarinMiller> In my legacy BIOS, the option is called Virtualization.
<DarinMiller> afk for a bit....
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkleo build #122: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkleo/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdb build #55: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdb/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kproperty build #55: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kproperty/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdiagram build #83: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdiagram/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdevelop build #95: FIXED in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdevelop/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop build #103: FIXED in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdiagram build #56: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdiagram/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_k3b build #37: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_k3b/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ksquares build #144: FAILURE in 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ksquares/144/
<wxl> valorie: i'm not yet sure we want to add https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/oem-config/+bug/1638473 to the list of bugs. mparillo and i got it in vbox but no problem from DarinMiller, both on vbox and real hardware
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1638473 in oem-config (Ubuntu) "Blank screen after running oem-config" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<valorie> eh
<valorie> how many people will run oem-config?
<valorie> I honestly do not know of one person who has, except in testing
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #314: STILL FAILING in 48 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/314/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kopete build #94: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kopete/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #279: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-cli-tools/279/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_audiocd-kio build #113: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_audiocd-kio/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kproperty build #60: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kproperty/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kexi build #64: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kexi/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #130: FIXED in 55 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #164: NOW UNSTABLE in 56 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #220: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-cli-tools/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_trojita build #50: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_trojita/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdb build #52: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdb/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-icons build #364: FAILURE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-icons/364/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze-icons build #110: FAILURE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze-icons/110/
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Doesn't mean people don't use it
<mparillo> But I would be surprised of OEMs are configuring VM guests.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_umbrello build #181: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_umbrello/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #203: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkgapi build #30: FAILURE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkgapi/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #96: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole build #49: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #75: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #107: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #285: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/285/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkleo build #123: STILL FAILING in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkleo/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole build #66: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_breeze-icons build #278: FAILURE in 9 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_breeze-icons/278/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-icons build #365: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-icons/365/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkgapi build #15: FAILURE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkgapi/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze-icons build #111: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze-icons/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkgapi build #58: FAILURE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkgapi/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkgapi build #31: STILL FAILING in 7 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkgapi/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ksquares build #145: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ksquares/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #113: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #109: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_k3b build #30: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_k3b/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_spectacle build #210: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_spectacle/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #239: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/239/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_spectacle build #92: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_spectacle/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalzium build #119: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalzium/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okular build #123: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okular/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_breeze-icons build #279: STILL FAILING in 8 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_breeze-icons/279/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkgapi build #16: STILL FAILING in 7 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkgapi/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkgapi build #59: STILL FAILING in 8 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkgapi/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_okular build #212: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_okular/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #96: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_spectacle build #159: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_spectacle/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #315: STILL FAILING in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/315/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdiagram build #81: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdiagram/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #114: FIXED in 41 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit build #184: STILL FAILING in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_krita build #69: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_krita/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-desktop build #120: FIXED in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-desktop/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #83: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #93: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit build #185: STILL FAILING in 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #94: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #70: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #76: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mailcommon build #87: STILL FAILING in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mailcommon/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #72: STILL FAILING in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar/72/
<valorie> news story published
<tsimonq2> Working on Lubuntu's ATM too :P
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mailcommon build #88: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mailcommon/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #73: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit build #102: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_incidenceeditor build #50: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_incidenceeditor/50/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Lubuntu is good to go
<DarinMiller> valorie: the kubuntu website still advertises 16.04.1 on the downloads page
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Night o/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @DarinMiller, Oh shoot Lubuntu does too
<DarinMiller> Nite simon
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> No big deal, I'll fix tomorrow
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Night Darin
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> valorie: Announce on kubuntu-devel please
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Just copy/paste what you put on the site if you want :P
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit build #232: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit/232/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_incidenceeditor build #51: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_incidenceeditor/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #173: STILL FAILING in 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/173/
<valorie> oh, good point!
<valorie> I might be able to fix the downloads page
<valorie> I'll try
<IrcsomeBot> * tsimonq2 sees valorie's email
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Excellent ;)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Well I think I'll actually try to sleep now :P
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Night o/
<valorie> sweet dreams
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ki18n build #397: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ki18n/397/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kguiaddons build #376: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kguiaddons/376/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons build #402: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons/402/
<valorie> I don't think I fixed the download page, although I updated the heading
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemviews build #370: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemviews/370/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfig build #412: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfig/412/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcodecs build #379: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcodecs/379/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #174: STILL FAILING in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #370: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/370/
<DarinMiller> Valorie: Are you still working on the Download webpage?  The text advertises 16.04.2 but really points to .1 (Alternates download webpage also needs updated.)
<DarinMiller> valorie: if you can edit the source text, s/16.04.1/16.04.2
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons build #104: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemviews build #98: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemviews/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #107: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/107/
<DarinMiller> valorie: on the alternate page, the checksum also need updated (find those here: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/16.04.2/release/SHA1SUMS )
<valorie> DarinMiller: I can't change that stuff
<valorie> I don't know how or have enough permissions
<DarinMiller> OK. np.  
<valorie> not sure what happened to ahoneybun or ovidiu-florin who usually do that stuff
<DarinMiller> That reminds me, I have not applied for Kubuntu membership....
<valorie> dooooo eeeeet
<DarinMiller> will do shortly :)
<valorie> good to hear
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #63: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwallet build #93: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwallet/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets build #98: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pimcommon build #85: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pimcommon/85/
 * DarinMiller does not have a personal ubuntu wiki yet.. waiting for ubuntu-wiki-editors approval....
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwallet build #392: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwallet/392/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pimcommon build #86: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pimcommon/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels build #194: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #64: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadiconsole build #50: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadiconsole/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_korganizer build #69: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_korganizer/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kguiaddons build #191: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kguiaddons/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kjobwidgets build #249: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kjobwidgets/249/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcompletion build #174: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcompletion/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdbusaddons build #266: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdbusaddons/266/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcodecs build #263: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcodecs/263/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #268: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/268/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons build #202: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ki18n build #262: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ki18n/262/
<valorie> probably will not be back until Sat. night, although I might look at Telegram
<lordievader> Good morning.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #229: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kconfigwidgets/229/
<acheronuk> santa_: libgpgme11-dev from 1.7.0 used to provide the libgpgme-pthread.so symlink. no such symlink in any -dev package for 1.8.0, even through libgpgme-pthread.so.11 exists in the libgpgme11 libs package itself 
<santa_> wtf
<acheronuk> hence that kf5-kdepim-apps-libs failure I think?
<santa_> acheronuk: k, added for my today todo, I will dig into it soon
<acheronuk> or at least 1st level cause anyway. who knows
<acheronuk> santa_: thanks. I have to go out now until later this afternoon, so was just throwing that info to the wind
<acheronuk> + of cource on arches with no building 1.8.0 the test fetches the 1.7.0 dev packages, and no issue/fail
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<santa_> acheronuk: ack, thank you for putting it on the table :)
<santa_> BluesKaj: morning
<BluesKaj> 'Morning santa_
<ejat> hi ... anyone here use kingsoft wps ? 
<blaze> ejat: you mean office?
<tsimonq2> acheronuk, santa_, clivejo: http://people.ubuntu.com/~tsimonq2/kubuntu-desktop.pdf
<santa_> tsimonq2: I presume it's a graph (it doesn't even load properly here), what is it?
 * santa_ tries to see a node name, but still ....
<santa_> ah, ok
<tsimonq2> santa_: Yeah :P
<santa_> tsimonq2: so they are binary packages with dependencies, right?
<tsimonq2> santa_: debtree --with-suggests kubuntu-desktop | dot -Tpdf -o dependency-map.pdf
<tsimonq2> santa_: <3 debtree
<santa_> aha
<santa_> well you can try this (I didn't try myself):
<santa_> debtree --with-suggests kubuntu-desktop > dep-map.dot
<tsimonq2> Yeah I know, I've done THAT before.
<tsimonq2> santa_: This is just one less step, just piping the thing in.
<santa_> tred dep-map.dot
<tsimonq2> tred?
<tsimonq2> !info tred
<ubottu> Package tred does not exist in zesty
<santa_> it's in the graphviz package
<tsimonq2> Ohhhhhh k
<tsimonq2> Trying then
<tsimonq2> santa_: What's this do?
<santa_> it performs transitive reduction, which is, in case you don't know, the following:
<santa_> if you have a graph {a->b;b->c;a->c} it would remove the a->c edge
<tsimonq2> Ah yes I learned "transitive" in Geometry last semester :P
<tsimonq2> Ah so cool
<tsimonq2> santa_: Can I pipe debtree to tred to dot?
<santa_> I think tred just changes the file given right away
<tsimonq2> Yeah, if this will take a while then I'm a no go unfortunately. I have to leave in 5 mins...
 * tsimonq2 Ctrl + Cs
<santa_> but I don't remember, maybe it spits the result to stdout
<santa_> tsimonq2: in case you are curious, the code of KA to make graphs is in lib/kagraph.py it uses a library which deals with graphviz
<santa_> outside that class I'm doing a transitive reduction, so the final thing won't look like the FSM
<santa_> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flying_Spaghetti_Monster
<ahoneybun> hey look my man!
<ahoneybun> ^
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> ❤️ ️ my spaghetti lord
<IrcsomeBot> * tsimonq2 wears noodle strainer as a hat
 * ahoneybun installs Hitman on his Desktop soee_
<soee_> :O
<soee_> ahoneybun: tell me later how you liked it :)
<ahoneybun> got the intro and episode 1 for 8 bucks
<soee_> how many episodes there are ?
<soee_> i see some full experience pack https://www.g2a.com/hitman-steam-cd-key-global-1.html
<ahoneybun> no idea just going to try it out
<santa_> ahoneybun: that's a cool game, which version?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> The newest one should be good
<DarinMiller> good morning ahoneybun
<DarinMiller> When you have a moment, could you update the download pages to point to 16.04.2?
 * acheronuk yawns
<acheronuk> too many "in progress" autopgktests. hurry up damn you....
 * clivejo kicks Britney
<acheronuk> poor Britney. the songs are awful, but probably don't deserver that
<acheronuk> santa_: ok. if I build kf5-kdepim-apps-libs_16.04.3-0ubuntu1 for amd64 in a pbuilder with proposed, it fails in the same way the autopkgtests are
<acheronuk> if I let that drop to a shell and then manually 'ln -s /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libgpgme-pthread.so.11 /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libgpgme-pthread.so' and re-run the build, it succeeds
<santa_> acheronuk: ack, I'm busy with something else
<acheronuk> santa_: no probs. just recording findings
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> 👍
 * DarinMiller is glad to see someone else tries "ln -s" hacks when stuff is missing...
<santa_> acheronuk: we don't have indi suport in kstars?
<acheronuk> santa_: we don't have the required version apparently. clivejo was looking at that the other day
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> So @acheronuk @CliffordTheBigRedDoggie clivejo Santa santa_: When can we drop KDE 4 support in devel? :P
<acheronuk> santa_: libindi is in our packageset though it seems, so maybe we can sort that
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: when everything KDE4 is killed off and not needed
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Then let's go around and start killing 😈
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: baloo KDE4 stuff is still on the iso - that is a likely prime candidate for execution
<acheronuk> k3b will hopefully get it's KF5 verion through into release at some point.
<santa_> clivejo: status update @ libindi whenever you are around please
<clivejo> nothing really to update.  The one in the archive is too old for the master branch of kstars.  So I copied a build of 1.31 in the KCI unstable PPA to get kstars to build again 
<acheronuk> 16.12 has "INDI (required version >= 1.3.1)" as well, so is there a stable build we can maybe FFE in?
<clivejo> oh, didnt realise that
<santa_> clivejo: ok, well there is a bug in master which breaks the build without libindi (of course I'm not saying we shouldn't update libindi at some point)
<clivejo> Cmake seems to think INDI is optional
<santa_> because it is
<santa_> but someone broke it trying to fix something for android
<clivejo> not optional in master, failing to build without it
 * wxl stretches
<santa_> it is, it's just a bug
<clivejo> can it be patched?
<santa_> yes, I will deal with it
 * tsimonq2 elbows wxl 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_k3b build #31: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_k3b/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_k3b build #33: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_k3b/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_k3b build #38: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_k3b/38/
<clivejo> makes a good point - https://bugs.launchpad.net/kubuntu-website/+bug/1429485
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1429485 in Kubuntu Website "Download section: please also offer md5sum" [Undecided,New]
<clivejo> k3b kf5 port still uses md5sum
<clivejo> anyone seen Ovi recently?
 * clivejo taps the mic
<clivejo> is this thing on?
<clivejo> !info plasma-desktop
<ubottu> plasma-desktop (source: plasma-desktop): Tools and widgets for the desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:5.9.1-0ubuntu1 (zesty), package size 1766 kB, installed size 8922 kB
 * acheronuk winces as the mic/amp whines
<clivejo> I thought I was alone!
<genii> Are you guys doing a podcast/BBB thing?
<acheronuk> genii: specifically what 'thing'?
<acheronuk> podcast is 1st week of every month or thereabouts
<genii> Yeah, I try to catch them but I don't idle in #kubuntu-podcast normally
<acheronuk> next will be very beginning of March then I believe
<genii> Thanks :)
#kubuntu-devel 2017-02-18
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> March 1 is a Wednesday
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Sooo
 * DarinMiller is trying to grasp the relavance :)
<DarinMiller> relevance^
<genii> I don't see anything on the fridge for that day
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> We don't post on the Ubuntu Fridge
<genii> ..and https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu/Meeting is somewhat unenlightening...
<acheronuk> http://kubuntu.org/kubuntu-podcast/
<wxl> should put it on the fridge
<genii> Ah, good
<genii> So always the first Wed :)
<tsimonq2> wxl: I have access to the fridge fwiw
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> o/ from Anacortes
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Zesty Beta 1] (20170218) has been added
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Zesty Beta 1] (20170218) has been added
<lordievader> Good morning
<acheronuk> morning :)
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<acheronuk> santa_: hi :)
<santa_> acheronuk: hi
<acheronuk> santa_: was one of those kstars failing QVERIFYs deliberately not switched to a qFuzzyCompare for some reason? or just missed unintentionally?
<santa_> acheronuk: which one?
<santa_> just give me an example
<santa_> also note that I'm about to finish the right version of the patch
<acheronuk> in TestDMS::stringCtor(), the QVERIFY(h.Hours() == d.Degrees());
<acheronuk> santa_: still failing ^^^
<santa_> acheronuk: still failing? no prob, I'm building now on staging the patch to be sent to kde's review
<acheronuk> santa_: your patch replaces that in testcachingdms.cpp but not in testdms.cpp
<santa_> acheronuk: anyway the old patch is wrong give me a sec
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kstars build #765: FAILURE in 5.5 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kstars/765/
<santa_> acheronuk: ok, you have the more correct version of the patch in git
<acheronuk> :)
<santa_> build on the ppa: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-kdeapplications/+sourcepub/7495206/+listing-archive-extra
<santa_> build on the ppa: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-kdeapplications/+sourcepub/7495206/+listing-archive-extrafuzzyCompare()
<santa_> damn
<santa_> konversation ate the last line I wanted to write, let me rewrite...
<santa_> acheronuk: the old patch has 2 issues: 1) it doesn't cover all the unsafe comparisons because it was meant as a stop in gap solution 2) it doesn't use qFuzzyCompare() properly
<acheronuk> ok. so that still has to sit inside qverify
<santa_> yes because it's a function which returns true or false
<santa_> if you put it alone it just calls the function ignoring the return value (which is legit in c++)
<acheronuk> which QVERIFY can the return proper test result from
<acheronuk> right
<santa_> ok, so
<santa_> if you hold a bit the 3 upload would be great, because I'm about to send this second patch to review
<acheronuk> santa_: well that was my next question. so holding for now
 * acheronuk starts circling @ 15,000 feet (holding pattern)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #379: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/379/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #110: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kstars build #245: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kstars/245/
<clivejo> yofel: ping
<santa_> acheronuk: thank you for the technical assesment of gpgme, you saved me a lot of time. In case yu haven't seen my message on the bug report: I hope to have a decent gpgme ubuntu3 upload soon solving the problem you pointed out
<acheronuk> santa_: that is great, and you are welcome. :) 
<santa_> acheronuk: regarding the kstars case, I have just seen that is blocking some frameworks migration from -proposed (I wasn't aware of that when I suggested to hold the upload) so maybe we could get it uploaded to unblock things?
<santa_> (we can allways upload it again if they are still issues)
<acheronuk> santa_: well, I held off uploading in case some changes were suggested in review today, but has more or less decided that if the review was not quickly done I would do as you say anyway, and upload the working fix
<acheronuk> I will get that done shortly then
<santa_> acheronuk: ack
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kstars build #766: STILL FAILING in 6 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kstars/766/
<acheronuk> santa_: done
<santa_> great :)
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> And my machine does not boot
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Seems that grub issue caused it lol
<santa_> ugh, not cool
<acheronuk> :/
<santa_> btw, we must investigate the problem with discover that aleix pointed out in the -devel mailing list
<santa_> I hope to dig into it once I'm done with the gpgme thing, but if someone else wants to investigate it, be my guest
<acheronuk> people should start reporting bugs when discover actually works. that would be the unusual thing.
<santa_> it usually works here
<santa_> it works usually here, however I'm not using it very much
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kstars build #246: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kstars/246/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #380: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/380/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #111: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/111/
<santa_> acheronuk: ok, I have been cleaning up things in my gpgme experiment. the last problem I had was this:
<santa_> PASS: t-thread-keylist
<santa_> t-thread-keylist-verify.c:61: GPGME: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<santa_> /bin/bash: fork: Cannot allocate memory
<santa_> /bin/bash: fork: Cannot allocate memory
<santa_> acheronuk: I "solved" it commenting out the tests, how did you deal with that in your experiments?
<santa_> * the test in question
<santa_> if I comment out the t-thread-keylist-verify the thing would built succesfully I think
<santa_> s/built/build/
<acheronuk> I was building an upstream git snapshot, as the suggested commits from the gpg dev on the bug comments did not all apply cleanly to the 1.8.0 release in isolation. that got me to just the Qt test fails
<acheronuk> maybe there is some middle ground to be found there?
<santa_> so you built the current package in zesty proposed just proving a new upstream version, is that correct?
<acheronuk> santa_: yes, a git snapshot anyway. 
<santa_> so there must be a commit from upstream fixing this issue
<acheronuk> santa_: presumably. my snapshot was 1.8.0+git20170207
<santa_> acheronuk: ok, found the thing digging into the bug report https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gpgme1.0/+bug/1647204/comments/33
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1647204 in gpgme1.0 (Ubuntu) "1.8.0-2 FTBFS in zesty 17.04" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<acheronuk> aha. :) 
<santa_> gonna test the patch in question now
<santa_> acheronuk: https://launchpad.net/~panfaust/+archive/ubuntu/gpgme/+packages
<santa_> FINALLY
<santa_> so I think I have now a reasonably good candidate for upload
<acheronuk> \o/
<acheronuk> I wonder if Barry Warsaw might sponsor again once you are happy with that to go.....?
<acheronuk> santa_: thank you :)
 * acheronuk pours a large JD in a toast
<santa_> yw, I will send the debdiff to the bug, let's hope he uploads again
<acheronuk> claws-mail he was concerned about migrating from proposed is still stuck there due to gpgme failure, so I'd say there is a good chance
<clivejo> acheronuk: could you pop a copy into KCI?
<santa_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gpgme1.0/+bug/1647204/comments/44
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1647204 in gpgme1.0 (Ubuntu) "1.8.0-2 FTBFS in zesty 17.04" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<santa_> let's hot that's the end of this long standing issue
<santa_> most horrible one since I'm here so far!
<santa_> s/so far//
<acheronuk> clivejo: yeah, will update KCI one soonish
<acheronuk> santa_: yep, that was V frustrating. I just hope anything that builds against it now, also passes their autotests!
<DarinMiller> Nice job santa_ and acheronuk figuring out the gpgme issue!
<acheronuk> good job all round though. Thanks santa_ and anyone else who helped and might possibly read this
<santa_> :)
<santa_> clivejo: I have various things which might be interesting for you
<santa_> 1. a kstars proposed patch to make it build without indi: https://phabricator.kde.org/D4660
<santa_> 2. I have added your proposal to mark the packages with running autopkgtests in the proposed-migration here: https://phabricator.kde.org/w/kubuntu/black-operations/iron-hand/
<santa_> 3. This "black op" https://phabricator.kde.org/w/kubuntu/black-operations/kraken/
<acheronuk> Apparently successful
<acheronuk> final: kauth,kcompletion,kconfig,kcoreaddons,kcrash,kdesu,kguiaddons,ki18n,kjobwidgets,kjsembed,knotifications,kpackage,kpty,kunitconversion,kwallet-kf5,kwidgetsaddons,kwin,libksysguard,mozjs38
<acheronuk> amazing how much 1 dodgy test on kstars can hold back!
#kubuntu-devel 2017-02-19
<genii-netbook> BTW if anyone needs testers for something, I'm on a 3 day weekend at home with Zesty on my netbook. Just ping me if needed
<DarinMiller> Clive and Rik: phab task updated with qt4/kde deps.  Let me know if you think I missed something and I will search them again. https://phabricator.kde.org/T5188
<DarinMiller> Side note: kdegraphics-strigi-analyze is on the Zesty seed list but is missing.  Not sure if kdegraphics-mobipocket or kdegraphics-thumbnailers replace it.
 * DarinMiller sighs.... still can't create his own *buntu website...waiting for wiki edit approval...
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Zesty Beta 1] has been updated (20170219)
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Zesty Beta 1] has been updated (20170219)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kstars build #767: FIXED in 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kstars/767/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #112: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 6 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #381: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 7 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/381/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kstars build #247: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 7 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kstars/247/
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<santa_> morning
<BluesKaj> 'Morning santa_
<acheronuk> morning
<BluesKaj> 'Morning acheronuk
 * acheronuk smells Sunday lunch cooking
<acheronuk> ** stomach rumbles **
<BluesKaj> daylight here ...sunrise 
<acheronuk> clivejo: applets/kicker/package/contents/config/main.xml
<acheronuk> 37: <default>preferred://browser,kontact.desktop,systemsettings.desktop,org.kde.dolphin.desktop,ktp-contactlist.desktop,org.kde.kate.desktop,org.kde.discover</default>
<acheronuk> clivejo: so either patch that to change the defaults, or works out an override file if such exists
<acheronuk> santa_: 'afternoon' now ;)
<acheronuk> I may be about later, but not for most of the afternoon I expect.
<santa_> ok
<lordievader> Good afternoon
<santa_> hi
<lordievader> Hey santa_, how are you?
<santa_> lordievader: fine thank you, working on a packagekit/plasma discover issue...
<clivejo> nice to see stuff moving again! http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/ka-iron-hand_reports/frameworks_archive/5.31_zesty_proposed_migration.pdf
<clivejo> next issue seems to be kf5-kdepim-apps-libs due to the gpgme issue?
<clivejo> any progress on getting fixed gpgme uploaded?
<santa_> clivejo: indeed that's the main blocker right now. I have sent a proposed fix to the bug report, let me find the link
<santa_> clivejo: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gpgme1.0/+bug/1647204/comments/44
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1647204 in gpgme1.0 (Ubuntu) "1.8.0-2 FTBFS in zesty 17.04" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<santa_> clivejo: going to #ubuntu-release since we need an upload/feedback for this fix
<clivejo> did anyone re-sub the sponsor team on the LP bug?
<clivejo> great work on fixing it BTW
<santa_> dunno
<santa_> thanks
<lordievader> santa_: Good luck ;)
<santa_> thanks
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: boot repair fixed my grub issue
<clivejo> santa_ acheronuk you there?
<santa_> yes
<clivejo> what are your thoughts on that convo in -release?
<santa_> we can discuss it there directly I think
<santa_> but I think id we can get all applications to the same version that would be terrific
<clivejo> agreed, but is it doable?
<santa_> on our side it is
<clivejo> I know PIM 16.12 is working great
<santa_> I mean we can build all the packages in the ppa's and we have both the web status page + the new experimental graphs
<clivejo> I've been using it for months now
<santa_> and we also have my tritemio invention to deal with the autopkgtests
 * clivejo nods
<clivejo> seems like first step is file a FFE
<clivejo> tsimonq2: ping
<clivejo> santa_: do you have applications archive reports for proposed_migration?
<santa_> clivejo: nope but I can enable them, give me a few minutes to tweak some things in the iron hand
<santa_> clivejo: ok, I have been diggin a but into it: https://phabricator.kde.org/w/kubuntu/black-operations/iron-hand/ I need to do #5 from TODO and #4 from graphs whishlist to make the graph in question useful
<santa_> and probably I should deal with #3 from wishlist soon too
<clivejo> santa_: no hurry on it, just for handiness sake on my part!
<santa_> clivejo: well I'm kind of hurry to get it, btw I'm retrying some builds individually to make a good assesment on what needs to be done for apps
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @clivejo, HAIYA
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @clivejo, Pong a long long
<santa_> clivejo: http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/ka-iron-hand_reports/applications_archive/16.12.1_zesty_proposed_migration.pdf
<santa_> I have also updated the wiki page explaining a bit how to use the tool in case you want to make your own
<santa_> still need to work on the wrong version reporting + binary NEW packages
<clivejo> santa_: would that chart be correct?
<santa_> clivejo: which one?
<clivejo> apps
<santa_> ah, the proposed migration nvm
<clivejo> I kinda expected kontact to be at the top
<santa_> for apps yes, the one I linked
<santa_> let me check
<santa_> clivejo: kontact doesn't even appear?
<clivejo> tsimonq2: sorry was AFK, was wondering if you would take on doing the paperwork for a FFe for KDE PIM
<clivejo> it seems to be in the 2nd last layer
<clivejo> 3rd from bottom
<tsimonq2> clivejo: Catch me up and certainly
<santa_> tsimonq2, clivejo: please hold that FFE, they are issues to fix first
<tsimonq2> What's where and what do you want where?
<tsimonq2> santa_: Ok
<tsimonq2> clivejo: Catch me up either way so I can at least get a draft for the paperwork
<clivejo> we had a chat with release team
<santa_> sure, if you want to work on a draft, go ahead please
<clivejo> we have been holding off on release KDE PIM 16.12 due to issues with gpgme
<santa_> but note that we are having some build failures which we need to investigate to have a clear judgement of the feasibility of this
<santa_> clivejo: going back to the apps graphs let me recheck...
<clivejo> and commitment on getting the 20+ new packages which have been split out
<santa_> but they are other issues with qtwebengine
<clivejo> santa_: what sort of issues?
<clivejo> arch?
<santa_> yes
<santa_> ok, about the graph I have just found kontact and doesn't seem i an odd place to me
<santa_> note that an edge a -> b means you need the package a to build b
<santa_> so it's about build depends, not runtime depends if that's what's tricking you
<clivejo> I guess kontact doesnt have to have the sub components to work
<clivejo> I noticed when I install kjots it just added more functionality to kontact
<santa_> clivejo: I'm digging into the apps state. can we please have a mini meeting before the ffe?
<santa_> they are also symbols files with missing symbols so those need to be either updated or the soname bumped
<clivejo> something concerning you?
<santa_> yes, so far
<clivejo> they do need work done as the symbols are basically only for amd64 at the moment
<clivejo> need to be staged properly and worked on
<santa_> 1. like I have just said some symbols issues which need to be worked on
<santa_> indeed
<santa_> 2. the qwebengine is only building on some archs due to the v8 javascript engine not being available on those archs
<santa_> 3. we need to get sorted completely the gpgme issue because some stuff seems to be exporting less symbols because of that
<santa_> 4. we have to check the autopkgtests
<santa_> last check: http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/buildstatus_ubuntu-exp3/ubuntu-exp3_status_applications.htmlhttp://gpul.grupos.udc.es/buildstatus_ubuntu-exp3/ubuntu-exp3_status_applications.htmlhttp://gpul.grupos.udc.es/buildstatus_ubuntu-exp3/ubuntu-exp3_status_applications.html
<santa_> oops, sorry :(
<santa_> http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/buildstatus_ubuntu-exp3/ubuntu-exp3_status_applications.html
<santa_> clivejo: opinion on 2. ? (since the other issues seem feasible to do)
<clivejo> well upstream only seem to care about amd64 and i386
<clivejo> as long as it works on those, how many people will want PIM on an IBM Mainframe?
<santa_> if that's not going to block us, that's great
<clivejo> but Im not sure how the AA will view it :/
<santa_> the AA?
<clivejo> Archive Admin
<santa_> ah, ok
<santa_> clivejo: k, all of that being said... what about a mini-meeting, let's say, tomorrow night about the ffe? just to make sure we are all on the same page and aware of the remaining issues to solve. is that ok with you?
<santa_> I'm of course all for upgrading and willing to work to get our house in order to be able to make the upload :)
<valorie> nice to come back to so much great work being done! \o/
<clivejo> Id like acheronuk to be there too
<santa_> sure, me too. that's one of the reasons to ask for the mini-meeting, to get his input
<santa_> valorie: ;)
<clivejo> what worries me most is getting the NEW packages uploaded and accepted
<santa_> yep
<santa_> because it's an all or nothing thing
<clivejo> but chatting to apw in -release channel sounds like he would help us on that
<santa_> anc since we are going to need other team's help, better if we have our house in order
<santa_> I have the impression we will have their cooperation too
<clivejo> I know PIM 16.12 is working on amd64, as I been using it all along, but if the release team arent on board with us dropping other arch, then we might have a problem
<santa_> that concerns me yes
<santa_> if it's for me, well like you said I don't want to run kmail in an ibm mainfraime XD
<santa_> btw hacking the iron hand to be able to discard some archs in the graphs
<santa_> otherwise we won't be able to see the actual status of the thing
<clivejo> can the arch be limited via the control file?
<clivejo> ie only try to build this on amd64 and i386, ignore the rest?
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Yes
<clivejo> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtwebengine-opensource-src/5.7.1+dfsg-6
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> We could even have a subst variable in pkg-kde-tools
<clivejo> seems to only be on amd64, armhf and i386
<clivejo> why does it need libxnvctrl-dev, that's a NVidia thing isnt it?
<santa_> dunno
<santa_> I'm very new to this qtwebengine thing
<clivejo> ovidiuflorin: Ovi One, are you there?
#kubuntu-devel 2018-02-12
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-workspace build #237: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-workspace/237/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_latte-dock build #219: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_latte-dock/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1040: STILL UNSTABLE in 6 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1040/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #1018: UNSTABLE in 6 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/1018/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_systemsettings build #548: STILL FAILING in 5 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_systemsettings/548/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-vault build #116: STILL FAILING in 5 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-vault/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-vault build #28: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-vault/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_gwenview build #381: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_gwenview/381/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_purpose build #132: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_purpose/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-notes build #107: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-notes/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kollision build #44: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kollision/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #343: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/343/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmailtransport build #161: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmailtransport/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_oxygen build #91: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_oxygen/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #359: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/359/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #431: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-cli-tools/431/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksysguard build #176: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksysguard/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-pa build #520: STILL FAILING in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-pa/520/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kfourinline build #59: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kfourinline/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_bovo build #52: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_bovo/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kpat build #56: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kpat/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmix build #34: STILL FAILING in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmix/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksquares build #71: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksquares/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkdepim build #114: STILL FAILING in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkdepim/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_bomber build #43: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_bomber/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kimap build #125: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kimap/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kgoldrunner build #57: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kgoldrunner/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kbounce build #81: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kbounce/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_picmi build #47: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_picmi/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksudoku build #58: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksudoku/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotes build #270: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotes/270/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktnef build #89: STILL FAILING in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktnef/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #82: FAILURE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #372: STILL FAILING in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/372/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kblog build #64: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kblog/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_drkonqi build #48: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_drkonqi/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kgpg build #102: FIXED in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kgpg/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kolf build #72: FIXED in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kolf/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_knetwalk build #57: FIXED in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_knetwalk/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmines build #48: FIXED in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmines/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #173: FIXED in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailimporter build #253: FIXED in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailimporter/253/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalarmcal build #82: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalarmcal/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kjumpingcube build #80: FIXED in 1 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kjumpingcube/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_klickety build #45: FIXED in 1 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_klickety/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmahjongg build #49: FIXED in 1 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmahjongg/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_lskat build #53: FIXED in 1 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_lskat/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #74: FAILURE in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_baloo-widgets build #440: FIXED in 1 hr 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_baloo-widgets/440/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_falkon build #70: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_falkon/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kde-cli-tools build #59: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kde-cli-tools/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmediaplayer build #479: FAILURE in 1 hr 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmediaplayer/479/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmix build #126: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmix/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_bluez-qt build #432: FAILURE in 1 hr 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_bluez-qt/432/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_drkonqi build #59: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_drkonqi/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-workspace build #171: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-workspace/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kubrick build #67: FIXED in 2 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kubrick/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdiamond build #117: FIXED in 2 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdiamond/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kreversi build #42: FIXED in 2 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kreversi/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktuberling build #35: FIXED in 2 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktuberling/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kbreakout build #45: FIXED in 2 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kbreakout/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-icons build #461: FAILURE in 2 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-icons/461/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_oxygen build #179: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_oxygen/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #248: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/248/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #282: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/282/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalzium build #53: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalzium/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksirk build #36: FIXED in 2 hr 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksirk/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kleopatra build #301: FAILURE in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kleopatra/301/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_systemsettings build #549: STILL FAILING in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_systemsettings/549/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-vault build #29: STILL FAILING in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-vault/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #424: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/424/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_gwenview build #382: STILL FAILING in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_gwenview/382/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-vault build #117: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-vault/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #344: STILL FAILING in 7 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/344/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_purpose build #133: STILL FAILING in 9 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_purpose/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #360: STILL FAILING in 8 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/360/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkdepim build #115: STILL FAILING in 8 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkdepim/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_drkonqi build #49: STILL FAILING in 8 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_drkonqi/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-pa build #521: STILL FAILING in 8 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-pa/521/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksysguard build #177: STILL FAILING in 8 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksysguard/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #373: STILL FAILING in 9 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/373/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmailtransport build #162: STILL FAILING in 9 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmailtransport/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kde-cli-tools build #60: STILL FAILING in 9 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kde-cli-tools/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_drkonqi build #60: STILL FAILING in 9 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_drkonqi/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_oxygen build #92: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_oxygen/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_bluez-qt build #433: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_bluez-qt/433/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #432: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-cli-tools/432/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmediaplayer build #480: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmediaplayer/480/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_falkon build #71: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_falkon/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalarmcal build #83: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalarmcal/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #83: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-workspace build #172: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-workspace/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_oxygen build #180: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_oxygen/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktnef build #90: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktnef/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #75: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kblog build #65: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kblog/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-icons build #462: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-icons/462/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ruqola build #138: FAILURE in 6 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ruqola/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ark build #94: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ark/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #74: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_dolphin build #503: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_dolphin/503/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #283: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/283/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #249: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/249/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #414: STILL FAILING in 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/414/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdev-python build #117: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdev-python/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mailimporter build #135: STILL FAILING in 5 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mailimporter/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pimcommon build #116: STILL FAILING in 5 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pimcommon/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwin build #183: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwin/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kross build #427: FAILURE in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kross/427/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_falkon build #91: UNSTABLE in 2 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_falkon/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #633: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/633/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #71: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #649: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/649/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar build #113: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #415: STILL FAILING in 2 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/415/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kleopatra build #302: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kleopatra/302/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivities-stats build #330: FAILURE in 4 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivities-stats/330/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_dolphin build #504: STILL FAILING in 6 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_dolphin/504/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ruqola build #139: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ruqola/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmix build #35: STILL FAILING in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmix/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mailimporter build #136: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mailimporter/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pimcommon build #117: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pimcommon/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kross build #428: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kross/428/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdev-python build #118: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdev-python/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #370: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/370/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwin build #184: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwin/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivities-stats build #331: STILL FAILING in 8 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivities-stats/331/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar build #114: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_spectacle build #147: FAILURE in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_spectacle/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #68: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #113: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libgravatar build #77: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libgravatar/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcalcore build #142: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcalcore/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmix build #127: STILL FAILING in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmix/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calendarsupport build #238: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calendarsupport/238/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #208: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libksieve build #112: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libksieve/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace build #255: STILL FAILING in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace/255/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime build #123: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-python build #214: STILL FAILING in 4 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-python/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_breeze build #88: STILL FAILING in 8 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_breeze/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_baloo build #537: FAILURE in 5 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_baloo/537/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #371: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/371/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_spectacle build #148: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_spectacle/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libgravatar build #78: STILL FAILING in 3 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libgravatar/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #114: STILL FAILING in 3 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libksieve build #113: STILL FAILING in 3 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libksieve/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcalcore build #143: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcalcore/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze build #433: STILL FAILING in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze/433/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime build #124: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_grantlee-editor build #90: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_grantlee-editor/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #72: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akregator build #100: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akregator/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-python build #215: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-python/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mailcommon build #102: STILL FAILING in 5 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mailcommon/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_knotes build #101: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_knotes/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_breeze build #89: STILL FAILING in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_breeze/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_baloo build #538: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_baloo/538/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_cantor build #109: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_cantor/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze build #434: STILL FAILING in 3 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze/434/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #73: STILL FAILING in 2 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_grantlee-editor build #91: STILL FAILING in 3 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_grantlee-editor/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akregator build #101: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akregator/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_k3b build #227: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_k3b/227/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mailcommon build #103: STILL FAILING in 2 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mailcommon/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_cantor build #121: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_cantor/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_knotes build #102: STILL FAILING in 3 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_knotes/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration build #499: FAILURE in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration/499/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pim-data-exporter build #71: STILL FAILING in 2 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pim-data-exporter/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfilemetadata build #507: FAILURE in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfilemetadata/507/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kleopatra build #183: FAILURE in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kleopatra/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #106: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kaddressbook build #104: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kaddressbook/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kontact build #73: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kontact/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalarm build #121: STILL FAILING in 4 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalarm/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mbox-importer build #69: STILL FAILING in 4 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mbox-importer/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail build #126: STILL FAILING in 5 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_korganizer build #106: STILL FAILING in 5 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_korganizer/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kaddressbook build #105: STILL FAILING in 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kaddressbook/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pim-data-exporter build #72: STILL FAILING in 2 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pim-data-exporter/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration build #500: STILL FAILING in 4 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration/500/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfilemetadata build #508: STILL FAILING in 2 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfilemetadata/508/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kontact build #74: STILL FAILING in 2 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kontact/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kopete build #164: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kopete/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kleopatra build #184: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kleopatra/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #107: STILL FAILING in 3 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalarm build #122: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalarm/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mbox-importer build #70: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mbox-importer/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail build #127: STILL FAILING in 3 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_korganizer build #107: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_korganizer/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-addons build #127: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-addons/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-workspace build #238: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-workspace/238/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-desktop build #156: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-desktop/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdecoration build #58: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdecoration/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #257: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/257/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-addons build #128: STILL FAILING in 3 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-addons/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-desktop build #157: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-desktop/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-search build #120: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-search/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kopete build #165: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kopete/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-search build #121: STILL FAILING in 2 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-search/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libgravatar build #86: FAILURE in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libgravatar/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-runtime build #129: FAILURE in 4 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-runtime/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_incidenceeditor build #147: FAILURE in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_incidenceeditor/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-runtime build #130: STILL FAILING in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-runtime/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libgravatar build #87: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libgravatar/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_incidenceeditor build #148: STILL FAILING in 4 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_incidenceeditor/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kldap build #103: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kldap/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksmtp build #10: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksmtp/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kidentitymanagement build #136: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kidentitymanagement/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmailtransport build #193: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmailtransport/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #224: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/224/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarm build #220: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarm/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcalutils build #138: STILL FAILING in 4 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcalutils/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadiconsole build #145: FAILURE in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadiconsole/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadiconsole build #146: STILL FAILING in 4 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadiconsole/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmbox build #116: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmbox/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcalutils build #139: STILL FAILING in 8 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcalutils/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_messagelib build #223: STILL FAILING in 2 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_messagelib/223/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_eventviews build #120: STILL FAILING in 3 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_eventviews/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #102: FAILURE in 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #105: FAILURE in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #103: STILL FAILING in 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_messagelib build #224: STILL FAILING in 2 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_messagelib/224/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_eventviews build #121: STILL FAILING in 3 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_eventviews/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #106: STILL FAILING in 4 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_incidenceeditor build #109: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_incidenceeditor/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_incidenceeditor build #110: STILL FAILING in 2 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_incidenceeditor/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #455: NOW UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/455/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdnssd build #511: FAILURE in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdnssd/511/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdnssd build #512: STILL FAILING in 2 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdnssd/512/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-contacts build #124: STILL FAILING in 3 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-contacts/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libgravatar build #179: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libgravatar/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-contacts build #125: STILL FAILING in 4 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-contacts/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #247: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/247/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kholidays build #426: FAILURE in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kholidays/426/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khtml build #491: FAILURE in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khtml/491/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotifyconfig build #451: FAILURE in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotifyconfig/451/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krunner build #370: FAILURE in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krunner/370/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knewstuff build #553: FAILURE in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knewstuff/553/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kholidays build #427: STILL FAILING in 2 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kholidays/427/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khtml build #492: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khtml/492/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotifyconfig build #452: STILL FAILING in 2 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotifyconfig/452/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krunner build #371: STILL FAILING in 3 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krunner/371/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knewstuff build #554: STILL FAILING in 3 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knewstuff/554/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwayland build #391: FAILURE in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwayland/391/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kidletime build #541: FAILURE in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kidletime/541/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivities build #398: FAILURE in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivities/398/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_threadweaver build #445: FAILURE in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_threadweaver/445/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kirigami2 build #217: FAILURE in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kirigami2/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kded build #427: STILL FAILING in 3 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kded/427/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kunitconversion build #478: FAILURE in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kunitconversion/478/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kaddressbook build #128: FAILURE in 4 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kaddressbook/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #105: FAILURE in 4 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_grantlee-editor build #102: FAILURE in 5 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_grantlee-editor/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalarm build #113: FAILURE in 5 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalarm/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #76: FAILURE in 5 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail-account-wizard/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadiconsole build #177: FAILURE in 5 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadiconsole/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_pim-data-exporter build #111: FAILURE in 5 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_pim-data-exporter/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akregator build #155: FAILURE in 6 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akregator/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwayland build #392: STILL FAILING in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwayland/392/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kidletime build #542: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kidletime/542/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivities build #399: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivities/399/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_threadweaver build #446: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_threadweaver/446/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kirigami2 build #218: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kirigami2/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kded build #428: STILL FAILING in 2 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kded/428/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kunitconversion build #479: STILL FAILING in 2 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kunitconversion/479/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcmutils build #437: FAILURE in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcmutils/437/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kinit build #400: FAILURE in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kinit/400/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_pim-data-exporter build #112: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_pim-data-exporter/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akregator build #156: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akregator/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kaddressbook build #129: STILL FAILING in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kaddressbook/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #106: STILL FAILING in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_grantlee-editor build #103: STILL FAILING in 5 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_grantlee-editor/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalarm build #114: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalarm/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #77: STILL FAILING in 5 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail-account-wizard/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadiconsole build #178: STILL FAILING in 5 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadiconsole/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kemoticons build #516: FAILURE in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kemoticons/516/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #377: FAILURE in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_networkmanager-qt/377/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdewebkit build #440: FAILURE in 3 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdewebkit/440/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemmodels build #455: FAILURE in 4 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemmodels/455/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kinit build #401: STILL FAILING in 3 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kinit/401/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcmutils build #438: STILL FAILING in 4 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcmutils/438/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kemoticons build #517: STILL FAILING in 6 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kemoticons/517/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #378: STILL FAILING in 5 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_networkmanager-qt/378/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdewebkit build #441: STILL FAILING in 5 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdewebkit/441/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemmodels build #456: STILL FAILING in 5 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemmodels/456/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support build #441: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support/441/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-framework build #563: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-framework/563/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support build #442: STILL FAILING in 4 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support/442/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-framework build #564: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-framework/564/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcalcore build #398: FAILURE in 6 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcalcore/398/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcalcore build #399: STILL FAILING in 4 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcalcore/399/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #410: FAILURE in 4 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesignerplugin/410/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeclarative build #467: FAILURE in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeclarative/467/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeclarative build #468: STILL FAILING in 2 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeclarative/468/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #411: STILL FAILING in 3 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesignerplugin/411/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpackage build #492: FAILURE in 2 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpackage/492/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotifications build #484: STILL FAILING in 3 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotifications/484/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kglobalaccel build #472: STILL FAILING in 3 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kglobalaccel/472/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktextwidgets build #472: STILL FAILING in 5 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktextwidgets/472/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpackage build #493: STILL FAILING in 3 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpackage/493/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kglobalaccel build #473: STILL FAILING in 3 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kglobalaccel/473/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotifications build #485: STILL FAILING in 3 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotifications/485/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktextwidgets build #473: STILL FAILING in 2 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktextwidgets/473/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons build #564: FAILURE in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons/564/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kguiaddons build #515: FAILURE in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kguiaddons/515/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemviews build #528: FAILURE in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemviews/528/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwindowsystem build #495: FAILURE in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwindowsystem/495/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #539: FAILURE in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/539/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfig build #575: FAILURE in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfig/575/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_karchive build #515: FAILURE in 3 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_karchive/515/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sonnet build #441: FAILURE in 3 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sonnet/441/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #531: FAILURE in 4 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/531/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemviews build #529: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemviews/529/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kguiaddons build #516: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kguiaddons/516/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons build #565: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons/565/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #540: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/540/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwindowsystem build #496: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwindowsystem/496/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_karchive build #516: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_karchive/516/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfig build #576: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfig/576/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sonnet build #442: STILL FAILING in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sonnet/442/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #532: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/532/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kservice build #459: FAILURE in 2 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kservice/459/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kiconthemes build #466: FAILURE in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kiconthemes/466/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kservice build #460: STILL FAILING in 2 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kservice/460/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kiconthemes build #467: STILL FAILING in 3 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kiconthemes/467/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio build #587: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio/587/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio build #588: STILL FAILING in 5 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio/588/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kparts build #417: FAILURE in 4 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kparts/417/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kparts build #418: STILL FAILING in 4 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kparts/418/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kxmlgui build #525: FAILURE in 4 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kxmlgui/525/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kxmlgui build #526: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kxmlgui/526/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2056: SUCCESS in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2056/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2056: SUCCESS in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2056/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2056: SUCCESS in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2056/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kholidays build #86: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kholidays/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kholidays build #87: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kholidays/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #110 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #110: ABORTED in 1 hr 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support build #443: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support/443/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdevelop build #180: STILL FAILING in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdevelop/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdelibs4support build #58: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdelibs4support/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support build #444: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support/444/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdevelop build #181: STILL FAILING in 2 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdevelop/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdelibs4support build #59: STILL FAILING in 9 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdelibs4support/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdevelop build #166: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdevelop/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2057: SUCCESS in 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2057/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2057: SUCCESS in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2057/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2057: SUCCESS in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2057/
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> With the demise of the user-facing KDE Neon LTS edition, Kubuntu has an opportunity to pick up those users if we can make 18.04 really shine … https://blog.neon.kde.org/index.php/2018/02/12/hiding-neon-lts-edition/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Indeed
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> @nggraham, Which I hope to assist with that :)
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> I'd say more pre-release QA is probably gonna be one of the biggest ways to help, coupled with more development or packaging resources to fix the issues found during QA
<acheronuk> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=390333
<ubottu> KDE bug 390333 in general "autotest vimode_completion fails in ktexteditor 5.43.0" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> wish there was a bit more pre-release QA of frameworks. that test has been failing in the KDE CI
<ahoneybun_> good point on the LTS.
<ahoneybun_> @ts
<ahoneybun_> tsimonq2: why am I being added to Lubuntu bugs?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @ahoneybun_, Got a link to an example?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> On some of them there's very specific reasons.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> (I've subscribed Kubuntu Release to a few bugs lately)
<ahoneybun_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1645564
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1645564 in ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu (Ubuntu Xenial) "Lubuntu slideshow links to old website. " [Critical,Fix committed]
<ahoneybun_> tsimonq2: 
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Oh what
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Yeah no
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> That was a mistake, sorry
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Ohhhh
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Wait @ahoneybun that's because you're on the CC
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Ah weird.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Yeah, I'd prefer not to discuss it here, but read the CC archives
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktexteditor build #424: FAILURE in 5 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktexteditor/424/
<vip> hello, any kaffeine devs here?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support build #445: STILL FAILING in 7 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support/445/
<acheronuk> vip: what is the issue?
<vip> no issue, want to submit patch
<genii> Probably the best way is by bug report
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> go ahead, and use Phabricator: https://community.kde.org/Infrastructure/Phabricator
<vip> genii: ok, thanks
<valorie> hey folks, KDE is accepted in GSoC this year
<valorie> if any of you want to be mentors or co-mentors, now is the time to join the kde-soc-mentor list
<acheronuk> vip: if you have a KDE identity account (are are willing to get one), as said, log into phabricator and submit it there
<acheronuk> *or are
<genii> vip: I had forgotten about the Phabricator system. The old way was usually to submit with a bug report for patch was for, or bug report for wishlist if the patch added some new feature
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdelibs4support build #60: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdelibs4support/60/
<valorie> genii: that worked for a long while, but eventually too many patches sat bit-rotting
<valorie> :(
<vip> thanks
<valorie> which is not so nice for new contributors
<vip> I am "Users of KDE Identity", I suppose I cannot login into phabricator
<valorie> you should be able to, yes
<vip> Username or password are incorrect.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support build #446: STILL FAILING in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support/446/
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> Phabricator is super awesome and patches don't rot there
<valorie> vip: please ask for help in #kde-sysadmin
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktexteditor build #425: STILL FAILING in 4 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktexteditor/425/
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> can you log onto identity.kde.org? If you can, use the same credentials on Phabricator
<valorie> because awesome people like Nate make sure to poke reviewers if needed!
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> if one or both of those don't work, then yeah, time to ask the sysadmins
<vip> Yes, I can
<valorie> hmmm, once logged in you should be right into phat
<valorie> phab
<vip> ok, a 5-letter typo ;) got in
<vip> thanks
<valorie> \o/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support build #447: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support/447/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdelibs4support build #61: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdelibs4support/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support build #448: STILL FAILING in 4 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support/448/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdelibs4support build #62: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdelibs4support/62/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-02-13
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_latte-dock build #220: STILL FAILING in 4 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_latte-dock/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1041: STILL UNSTABLE in 7 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1041/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #1019: STILL UNSTABLE in 7 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/1019/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #76: STILL FAILING in 6 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_smb4k build #47: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_smb4k/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_latte-dock build #221: FIXED in 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_latte-dock/221/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #541: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/541/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #48: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_smb4k build #48: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_smb4k/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_isoimagewriter build #42: UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_isoimagewriter/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #77: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #542: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/542/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #75: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalzium build #44: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalzium/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #72: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #69: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #43: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/43/
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Strange LO 5.4.4.2 landed in BB.
<IrcsomeBot> * DarinMiller wonders why not 6.0?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @DarinMiller, Sone security vulnerabilties were discovered lately, it might be that.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Why worry about a security update in an Alpha release?  17.10 is sportin' 5.4.2.2.  I could understand if 17.10 and 18.04 shared the same repo upload, but not the case. Makes no sense to me.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> No clue
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Just a theory on my part
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Did you check upload dates and the changelog?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Never attempted reviewing the ubuntu package release comments...  According to https://git.launchpad.net/~libreoffice/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/log/?h=wip%2Fricotz-bionic-5.4, they were just implementing an upstream release.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> LO Bionic-6.0 is also in the queue.....
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> How is it that an unlreased version of package already has an EPOC {libreoffice (1:6.0.1-0ubuntu1) UNRELEASED;}?  Is that due to a deviation from Debian?  Or is the "1:" not really an EPOC?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Epochs stay forever once implemented
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> For some reason, I was thinking Epochs were reset with major versions changes...
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-search build #35: FAILURE in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-search/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdecoration build #59: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdecoration/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-search build #36: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-search/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeclarative build #50: UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeclarative/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2058: SUCCESS in 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2058/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2058: SUCCESS in 1 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2058/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2058: SUCCESS in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2058/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #416: STILL FAILING in 3 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/416/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace build #256: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace/256/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace build #257: STILL FAILING in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace/257/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #417: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/417/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #78: STILL FAILING in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #79: STILL FAILING in 6 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_smb4k build #49: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_smb4k/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kholidays build #88: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kholidays/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_threadweaver build #447: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_threadweaver/447/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_threadweaver build #448: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_threadweaver/448/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #104: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace/104/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @DarinMiller, epochs are eternal
<yofel> further reading: https://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/#version
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<gpunk> hi
<gpunk> there is no gambas3 for bionic ?
<acheronuk> gpunk: seems it doesn't build in bionic :/
<acheronuk> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gambas3/3.9.2-2build5
<gpunk> ok ok so it is not available yet, thank you
<acheronuk>  Removal requested on 2018-01-26.
<acheronuk> Deleted on 2018-01-26 by Matthias Klose
<acheronuk> gambas3 ftbfs in unstable & bionic, no rdeps
<gpunk> oh
<gpunk> i-nex relies on it ...
<gpunk> I have an almost kernel crash "WARN_ON(i915_gem_object_has_pinned_pages(obj))..." should i post the log ?
<gpunk> here , just in case: https://hastebin.com/ojiwexekev.go
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2059: SUCCESS in 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2059/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2059: SUCCESS in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2059/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2059: SUCCESS in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2059/
<gpunk> hi,
<gpunk> I installed qt*-examples but they still dont show in qtcreator
<gpunk> any help ?
<acheronuk> gpunk: not used it in years, and not really a kubuntu thing
<gpunk> ok
<acheronuk> gpunk: maybe #ubuntu-qt
<gpunk> ok thank you :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #111 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
<gpunk> i have a kernel warning:
<gpunk> https://hastebin.com/yinaketema.go
-KubuntuManual:#kubuntu-devel- [kubuntu-manual] xbesnard opened pull request #10: Kubuntu 17.10 released (kubuntu-18.04-LTS...master) https://git.io/vA33v
<ahoneybun> tsimonq2, join #southeastlinuxfest
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @ahoneybun, Ok
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #111: ABORTED in 3 hr 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-vault build #71: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-vault/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kscreen build #31: FAILURE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kscreen/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksysguard build #73: FAILURE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksysguard/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze build #60: FAILURE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-vault build #72: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-vault/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kscreen build #32: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kscreen/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksysguard build #74: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksysguard/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze build #61: STILL FAILING in 5 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-integration build #59: FAILURE in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-integration/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwin build #87: FAILURE in 4 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwin/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #80: STILL FAILING in 7 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-integration build #60: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-integration/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdecoration build #60: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdecoration/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwin build #88: STILL FAILING in 4 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwin/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #81: STILL FAILING in 5 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khotkeys build #68: FAILURE in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khotkeys/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_powerdevil build #71: FAILURE in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_powerdevil/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-desktop build #98: FAILURE in 5 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-desktop/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #73: FAILURE in 6 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_oxygen build #61: FAILURE in 7 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_oxygen/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khotkeys build #69: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khotkeys/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #74: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-desktop build #99: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-desktop/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_oxygen build #62: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_oxygen/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmenuedit build #27: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmenuedit/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_powerdevil build #72: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_powerdevil/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmenuedit build #28: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmenuedit/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-workspace build #79: FAILURE in 4 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-workspace/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-workspace build #80: STILL FAILING in 2 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-workspace/80/
<acheronuk> plasma testers. hopefully 5.12.1 should be ready before I go ZZzz... tonight
<acheronuk> ready in staging that is
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Fwd from jriddell: quick! vote in the ask noah show so Mint don't beat us! https://strawpoll.com/gdd2berp
<acheronuk> DarinMiller: plasma 5.12.1 now ready to test. in staging, and copying to backports-landing
<mamarley> acheronuk: Looking good here, thanks! :)
#kubuntu-devel 2018-02-14
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1042: FIXED in 7 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1042/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #1020: FIXED in 7 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/1020/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #82: STILL FAILING in 9 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdecoration build #61: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdecoration/61/
<mparillo> 17.10 with backports-landing looking good in my VM also. Cheers!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #83: STILL FAILING in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #73: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalzium build #45: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalzium/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #76: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #70: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #44: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/20/
<valorie> upgrading now
<valorie> :-)
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Another smooth plasma upgrade (12.1 on 18.04).  Testing 17.10 shortly....
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> And another seamless upgrade on 17.10.
<IrcsomeBot> * DarinMiller Gives the Kubuntu Devs a big high 5 and a gold medal....
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> anyone try Kvantum in Kubuntu?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> anyone hitting this weird bug that sometimes when resuming from suspend the resolution gets changed to some odd one?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @MichaelTun, I have never heard of Kvantum until now.  Looks like a fun tool.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @ahoneybun, Aaron, I have not seen the suspend/resume resolution bug that you mentioned.  Are you running Wayland?
<valorie> !info kvantum
<ubottu> Package kvantum does not exist in bionic
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> https://store.kde.org/content/show.php/Kvantum?content=166241
<valorie> yeah, I see that
<valorie> reading the comments though, the maintainer says that the version offered there is outdated and asks people to put bug reports etc. here: https://github.com/tsujan/Kvantum
<tsimonq2> tsujan is on the LXQt team >:D
<valorie> cool
<tsimonq2> I really like FeatherPad: https://github.com/tsujan/FeatherPad
<tsimonq2> It's usable enough for me now where it replaces Kate
<tsimonq2> etc. etc. etc.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @DarinMiller, Nope.
<valorie> oh my gosh, Kate <3
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> I hadn't heard of kvantum until today as well. It looks pretty interesting.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeclarative build #51: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeclarative/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-addons build #129: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-addons/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-addons build #209: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-addons/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #274: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/274/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-addons build #130: STILL FAILING in 7 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-addons/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-addons build #210: STILL FAILING in 5 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-addons/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #275: STILL FAILING in 5 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/275/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #456: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/456/
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2060: SUCCESS in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2060/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2060: SUCCESS in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2060/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2060: SUCCESS in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2060/
<blaze> does someone have this folder duplication bug too? https://i.imgur.com/pfkaWDx.png
<blaze> nevermind, they're easily removable
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2061: SUCCESS in 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2061/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2061: SUCCESS in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2061/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2061: SUCCESS in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2061/
<ahoneybun> acheronuk, got this handled? https://phabricator.kde.org/T7944 or need me to try to refresh my memory? lol.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @nggraham launchpad is for the slideshow. You can look at my lp page for my copy if you want to learn a bit about the changes I made as well.
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> no time now, but I can look into it later. Would you mind sending me an email with the details? nate@kde.org
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #112 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #112: ABORTED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/112/
<acheronuk> IRCsomebot is currently poorly and down for the moment
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Good night everyone
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Hi
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Evening santa. not going to be on here for much more tonight, but a good chat soonish would be great
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> I had to spent some time this months figuring out a few things in my personal life, I hope I can be back soon
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> no problem. stuff like that happens!
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> I still need a decent internet connection
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> But I'm almost there
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> cool. I could do with fibre. strarting to annoy me that 95% of people near have it, but not my local box!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdecoration build #62: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdecoration/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #67: FAILURE in 7 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/67/
<valorie> yay, ircsome bot and santa both back
<valorie> \o/
<acheronuk> bot is still poorly
<valorie> boo
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #68: STILL FAILING in 6 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-desktop build #100: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-desktop/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #107: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #108: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #84: STILL FAILING in 8 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #69: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kscreen build #33: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kscreen/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-vault build #73: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-vault/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #85: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #70: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksysguard build #75: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksysguard/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze build #62: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #109: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-integration build #61: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-integration/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #110: STILL FAILING in 8 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace/110/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-02-15
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1043: SUCCESS in 7 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1043/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwin build #89: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwin/89/
<acheronuk> test
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> tg bot seems ok now
<valorie> \o/
<acheronuk> [23:55] <nicolas17> I think it's now working
<acheronuk> [23:55] <nicolas17> I don't know how
<acheronuk> so hope it sticks!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khotkeys build #70: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khotkeys/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_powerdevil build #73: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_powerdevil/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_oxygen build #63: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_oxygen/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #75: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/75/
<acheronuk> ZZZzzz...
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @nggraham, I'll be working on it this weekend. Pick a time that works.
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> Gotta go in a moment, be back in 3 hours
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #77: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #45: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #21: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #74: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalzium build #46: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalzium/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmenuedit build #29: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmenuedit/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #71: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/71/
<ahoneybun> mm that fixed it
<ahoneybun> sphinx is not working on my local machine for some reason.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #82: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop/82/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @nggraham made changes just need to get my key to upload.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> to my new branch.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-workspace build #81: STILL FAILING in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-workspace/81/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> https://github.com/CanonicalLtd/subiquity
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> What's new with that? :)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> (That's been a thing for six months, easily)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #114: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadiconsole build #44: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadiconsole/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_incidenceeditor build #54: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_incidenceeditor/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime build #55: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdevelop build #79: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdevelop/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kile build #50: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kile/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calendarsupport build #67: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calendarsupport/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdevelop build #88: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdevelop/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_calligra build #47: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_calligra/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpeople build #86: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpeople/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdecoration build #63: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdecoration/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kscreenlocker build #50: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kscreenlocker/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_syndication build #67: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_syndication/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-workspace build #82: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-workspace/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #46: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mbox-importer build #45: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mbox-importer/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #48: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarm build #40: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarm/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kontact build #47: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kontact/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter build #48: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkipi build #76: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkipi/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #115: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_incidenceeditor build #55: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_incidenceeditor/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime build #56: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadiconsole build #45: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadiconsole/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdevelop build #80: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdevelop/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kile build #51: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kile/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calendarsupport build #68: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calendarsupport/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdevelop build #89: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdevelop/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_calligra build #48: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_calligra/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdecoration build #64: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdecoration/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpeople build #87: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpeople/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kscreenlocker build #51: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kscreenlocker/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_syndication build #68: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_syndication/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mbox-importer build #46: FIXED in 3 hr 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mbox-importer/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #49: FIXED in 3 hr 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter build #49: FIXED in 3 hr 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #47: FIXED in 3 hr 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kontact build #48: FIXED in 3 hr 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kontact/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarm build #41: FIXED in 3 hr 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarm/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkipi build #77: FIXED in 3 hr 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkipi/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2062: SUCCESS in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2062/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2062: SUCCESS in 1 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2062/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2062: SUCCESS in 4 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2062/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #71: STILL FAILING in 6 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #86: STILL FAILING in 7 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-workspace build #83: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-workspace/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #87: STILL FAILING in 8 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calendarsupport build #69: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calendarsupport/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpeople build #88: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpeople/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_syndication build #69: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_syndication/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #72: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/72/
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #111: STILL FAILING in 8 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadiconsole build #46: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadiconsole/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime build #57: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_incidenceeditor build #56: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_incidenceeditor/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #116: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kile build #52: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kile/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-workspace build #84: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-workspace/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #112: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdevelop build #81: FIXED in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdevelop/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdevelop build #90: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdevelop/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdecoration build #65: NOW UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdecoration/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kscreenlocker build #52: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kscreenlocker/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_calligra build #49: FIXED in 1 hr 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_calligra/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #418: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/418/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-workspace build #173: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-workspace/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-workspace build #239: FAILURE in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-workspace/239/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace build #258: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace/258/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #419: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/419/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace build #259: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace/259/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-workspace build #240: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-workspace/240/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-workspace build #174: STILL FAILING in 5 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-workspace/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #113: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-workspace build #85: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-workspace/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #114: STILL FAILING in 8 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace/114/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @tsimonq2, OMG Ubuntu says Ubuntu plans to move to that for the desktop. No idea why.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @ahoneybun, Link?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2018/02/ubuntu-18-04-minimal-install-option
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I'm going to have to talk to somebody about that
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> O.O
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> do we still want to change our launcher icon to the kubuntu logo?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> instead of plasma one
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> I wouldn't object. Sounds sensible to me
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> ok. just testing config changes at the moment
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #3 for job iso_bionic_stable_amd64 (previous build: FIXED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #420: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/420/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace build #260: STILL FAILING in 4 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace/260/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_bionic_stable_amd64 build #3: SUCCESS in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_bionic_stable_amd64/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #421: STILL FAILING in 5 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/421/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace build #261: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace/261/
<IrcsomeBot> <nauticalnexus> Y. E.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> ?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @nauticalnexus, ?
<IrcsomeBot> <nauticalnexus> The minimal installer
<IrcsomeBot> <nauticalnexus> That's what I always do.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> ah
<gpunk> I have a kernel warning
<gpunk> https://hastebin.com/huyemegako.go
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #115: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2063: SUCCESS in 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2063/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2063: SUCCESS in 1 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2063/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2063: SUCCESS in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2063/
<acheronuk> gpunk: probably better asking on #ubuntu or #ubuntu+1 depending on what release you are on. likely to not be KDE specific
<gpunk> ok, thnx :)
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @nggraham @tsimonq2 @ahoneybun @Valoriez https://i.imgur.com/NnqIaLP.png
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> ignore it saying ubuntu. weirdness of the KCI iso
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> interesting
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> can't decide if I like the logo, or just prefer the plasma kickoff one
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> Maybe scale it down a tiny bit? It's not got a lot of padding there
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> yeah. not sure how to edit the svg for that
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> The Kubuntu logo should be monochromatic
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> @acheronuk, Leave the icon where it is,.increase the canvas size. That's the easiest way to solve that
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @MichaelTun, That would be better, but would need someone to do a new svg for us, that would have both elements for light and dark plasma
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> The logo is just me playing at the moment. to see if the old scriptery to add it worked
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> Send me the svg and I'll do it
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/jGDPL7xk/file_4638.svg
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> 😁
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @MichaelTun If you go to the effort of doing that, bear in mind it might not get used as default. but would be great to have as an option anyway.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @acheronuk let me see if I can get someone to work to make a new svg.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @MichaelTun we need the logo to work on light and dark right?
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> @ahoneybun, yes
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I'll see what I can do
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @MichaelTun show desktop applet is there as well. though I don't like locking the panel by default, and changing that plasma config is not as easy
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> whoever makes it just needs to make the shapes masked into empty space and the circle be both colors for light and dark
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> from a usability standpoint, locking it by default may make sense. We get complaints that it's too easy to accidentally mess up your panel when it's unlocked
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> (from a recent collection of user feedback for the Usability & Productivity initiative)
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @nggraham, yes, but thsi would be the default on a fresh install. from then on it's the user who leaves it locked or not. not the default config
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> locking it also locks widgets in general so I think it shouldnt be locked because of that. If they want to add a widget they have to know they need to unlock them first. … I think either way there are equally problematic issues
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> right
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> if you could lock only the panel and nothing else that would be perfect but not possible right?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> lock widgets does the lot
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> @acheronuk, yea thats why I suggest against it
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> any way to make it so the icons on the desktop are not by default overlaying the desktop toolbox hamburger menu?  … Not change the system to not allow that . . . just by default to have them one grid slot over.
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> that's a bug in Plasma unfortunately
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @MichaelTun What? The icons are on the left. Desktop toolbox is top right.
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> the button is *supposed* to be on the right side
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> but sometimes it breaks and moves over to the left side
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> See https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=390038
<ubottu> KDE bug 390038 in Desktop Toolbox "Desktop Toolbox should be in top-right corner to keep it from intruding on Folder View icons" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I patched our stuff to force it top right
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> several releases ago
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> cool. Any chance you could submit youtr patch upstream, or leave a comment in that bug?
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> I am almost certain it placed it on top left when I tested out 18.04 a few days ago. I will test it later today to confirm
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> it's a trivial patch. just did it there as could not get a desktop config file to work for it at that time
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/pzsCPgTI/file_4639.md
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/plasma-desktop/tree/debian/patches/kubuntu_non_conflicting_toolbox_location.patch?h=kubuntu_bionic_archive
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> Michael, would you mind immortalizing those in Phabricator tasks (those that aren't already tracked there, that is)
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> > Previews in Dolphin On by Default … Already done upstream, happily!
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> (by me) :)
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @nggraham, what branch?
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> Dolphin master, let me go dig it up
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=338492
<ubottu> KDE bug 338492 in general "File icon previews should be turned on for all icon types by default" [Wishlist,Resolved: fixed]
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> should be in KDE Applications 18.04
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> @nggraham, not sure which are already there but yea I could make a task . . . I dont want to just assume someone will do this though might seem presumptious or is phab not always treated as "must do'
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> @ubottu, SWEET
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> for double-click settings, we already have https://phabricator.kde.org/T7928
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> > Show Application Names Instead of Description … I'd like that quite a lot
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> there's a setting for having it use the name first, and the description second, which I think is sane
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> > Disable the Jack Russell Terrier Bouncing Icons … Launch feedback is important, especially for people with slower, older hardware. If the effect it's annoying, we should work upstream to improve it or add a better one, not disable it entirelyu
<acheronuk> today's daily: https://i.imgur.com/aFEVuir.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> or actually, for the Dolphin previews, I think those are in 17.12
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @MichaelTun ^^^
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> @nggraham, that is why I suggested static first
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> @acheronuk, nice!
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> should I just make these for Kubuntu or also tag Plasma in general?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @nggraham ^^^ ?
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> In general I'm more in favor of using sane defaults upstream. If there's something that we should consider upstream, let's bring it up there too. But having a major distro change something can also act as leverage
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> if we have a successful release with (for example) double-click-as-default for 18.04, then we can go upstream and say, "see, everybody liked it! Consider changing the default"
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> I agree
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> so just Kubuntu for now?
<IrcsomeBot> * acheronuk gets his lever pulling gloves out
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> @MichaelTun, Probably, yeah
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> in phab you said double click is unlikely for 18.04 is that the case?
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> no, it's unlikely Upstream will change it in time for us to inherit that in 18.04
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> we can definitely change it ourselves in Kubuntu
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> ok fantastic!
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> Every time I bring it up in the VDG room, folks seem to like the idea of changing that
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> it's just a matter of overcoming the inertia, ya know?
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> changing anything is always scary
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> same with moving that toolbox!
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> the dang toolbox is supposed to be on the right! It's just buggy, really
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @nggraham, the default configs say not
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> really?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> which is why I patched them
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> can you mention that in the bug report?
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=390038
<ubottu> KDE bug 390038 in Desktop Toolbox "Desktop Toolbox should be in top-right corner to keep it from intruding on Folder View icons" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @nggraham, https://cgit.kde.org/plasma-desktop.git/tree/containments/desktop/package/contents/config/main.xml?h=Plasma/5.12#n23
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> <entry name="ToolBoxButtonState" type="String"> …       <label>Position state of the toolbox button.</label> …       <default>topleft</default>
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> @nggraham, this is why I am excited to contrib to Kubuntu . . . every time I have made Plasma suggestions in the past they always get shot down even if people liked them. … Things actually getting changed in Kubuntu is exciting to me :)
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> Disable the Jack Russell Terrier  Launch Feedback … https://phabricator.kde.org/T7976
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> on that subject, I think it would be a great opportunity to involve KDE's VDG.
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> I agree that the current effect is a big dated, but I think some kind of animation is beneficial
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> we just need to get an animation that's not annoting!
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> would you be able to bring that up to VDG?
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> should I link to the task?
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> I would start in the VDG telegram room to gauge the reaction
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> if it's positive, start a new task for VDG, and mention the Kubuntu task
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> you know, or something like that
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @nggraham in that bug, I think Kai means the postioning logic for icons not conflicting with a left toolbox is broken, not the toolbox should be right top but is broken.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> or at least that seems to be what I remeber from plasma 5.9 discussion
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> ah
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> crossed wires maybe
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> we wouldn't even need any positioning logic if the dang thing was in the right place to begin with :)
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @nggraham, yep. That's why I didn't wait for them to fix it. glad I didn't, as it's still broke 3 plasma versions later!
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @nggraham @MichaelTun You're welcome (and anyone else is, ofc) to join #ubuntu-qt on freenode which is bridged to @ubuntuqt fwiw
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> That's where the Qt discussion happens
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> ok. back later.
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> https://phabricator.kde.org/T7977
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> https://phabricator.kde.org/T7978
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> https://phabricator.kde.org/T7979
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> :D
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> argh. I dunno how to change this stuff. 🤣
<IrcsomeBot> * acheronuk will work it out....
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> many of these things are also things I'd like to move or at least discuss upstream
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> e.g. Kickoff attracts a lot of criticism and needs work, or else to be merged with Kicker to produce one really great menu that everyone actually likes
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> at the moment I'm doing:  … - make .config a git repo  … - make a change in the UI  … - git diff to see what changed!
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> made a new branch with the change: https://phabricator.kde.org/T7944
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> another, https://phabricator.kde.org/T7980
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> what other linux DEs use Ctrl+H? GNOME?
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> (this is a trivial upstreram change so I'd prefer to do it there)
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> every other file manager . . .  period
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> So Nautilus, Nemo, Caja, Pantheon, and Thunar? They all use Ctrl+H?
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> never tried Pantheon but yes to all the others
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> ok
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> that's a good argument
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> Please file a bug against Dolphin and link it here
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> I'll try to get that done soon
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> that I think is more upstream then us?
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> yup
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> I'm proposing to do it upstream
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> I'll submit a patch
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> bug reporting incoming
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> cool
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Let me know if there are any other changes that need to be made on the slideshow. Once all are fixed I'll submit to be merged.
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> quite a few, actually!
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> let me send you the phab tasks
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> actually just two
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> https://phabricator.kde.org/T7966 … https://phabricator.kde.org/T7943
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> on the first one. there is no breeze icon for firefox at this time I believe.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> second one is a bit tough, I've trying to cut down on that so much but it still is outside. I'll try again.
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> right, and there can't be a breeze icon for firefox; their policy prohibits it
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> we should just use the standard Firefox icon
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> thank you I've added myself to the tasks.
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> awesome!
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> the firefox icon looks out of place though.
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> it'll be the onle one with a warm color in there, yes
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> maybe we should add another app or two with a warm color to balance it out
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> but we absolutely have to have Firefox's real icon there. it's a matter of both usability and legality
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> well we are looking to switch to Falkon anyway.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> and that will have a breeze like icon if it does not already.
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> we are still working on the icon
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> it will probably be blue/purple
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> See https://phabricator.kde.org/T6859
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> right but it will be ready for 18.04 from what I saw in the email.
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> are we sure we want to use a non-Firefox browser? I'm all for supporting KDE software, but the web browser is kind of a special case
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> from my understanding the plan is to make it the default, firefox can still be installed later if it is needed.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> we can still debate it of course.
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> I won't die on that hill, because Falkon is pretty nice. But it is also fairly new to KDE, and maybe not the best thing to switch up on our users for an LTS
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> I would be more enthusiatsic about doing this for 18.10
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Falkon is too new to switch to for the LTS.
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> after it's had more development time and will be shown to more technically advanced users
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> @acheronuk, +1, yeah
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> Firefox has the mindshare. It should be the default even if falkon is installed as well
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> LTS == stable and boring == Firefox 😝
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Firefox is tried, and trusted.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @nggraham, lol, yes
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Falkon would be a great experiment for 18.10
<blaze> Falkon is problematic, because QtWebengine has no quick fixes and security updates
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> and that ^^^
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> Experiment in 18.10 is more reasonable but not for default honestly
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> yeah, that's exactly the reason I won't use use any of these small web browsers
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> we would be making ourselves resposible for our distro browser security
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> Firefox has poor integration with Plasma, but security is just priority #1 for a web browser
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> whereas with FF, that is done for us
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @nggraham will Mozilla let us use a breeze like firefox icon? or does it need to be theirs?
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> 5.13 has FF integration planned doesn't it
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> Firefox already offers a light theme that looks decent in Breeze light
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I mean the icon itself not a theme.
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> no, they don't let people change the icon
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> Firefox dark theme is cancer let's fix that. :)
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> (I mean, users always can, but they don't let distros do this)
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> then it needs to be the official icon then.
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> yeah
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Here's the funny thing in all of this.  … Lubuntu Next is going to be shipping with Falkon as the default browser, LXQt as the default DE, and Calamares as the installer. It might be a good testing ground for Kubuntu, given that it'll be treated like a normal release
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> indeed, let's let someone else take the risk and do the heavy lifting :)
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> wait calamares?
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> Calamares is a pretty nice installer, to be fair
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> well Next is all about testing. Lubuntu 18.04 will still be Lxde right?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @nggraham, it is but on an LTS?
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> Yes Lubuntu LTS is not including these changes
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> ok makes sense then.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @ahoneybun, Yeah, but we'll ship with a 9 month LXQt edition
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> So yes
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> One discussion I have to have yet is the security story with QtWebEngine
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Ubiquity might have issues down the road and seeing as Lubuntu and Kubuntu are the only Qt based distros at the moment.
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> I wonder how long Lubuntu and LxQT are even going to be around. The whole concept of the "lightweight DE" has been absolutely destroyed by the work done to make plasma trim and lean
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> we should work together on either fixing ubiquity or using calamares.
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> Is Kubuntu participating in the Ubuntu data collection stuff that was announced?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> not that I know of.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @MichaelTun, All flavors have to. There's no choice.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @nggraham, That's why we're refocusing from being a lightweight flavor
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I mean if they bake it into the installer then it would be in kubuntu as well unless we remove it.
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> @nggraham, Lol you funny. "KDE is bloated" is the most common statement from non Plasma fans regarding Plasma. It has been for a decade
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> And *LXQt
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> @MichaelTun, and today it's completely false, thankfully!
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @tsimonq2, unless we use calamares.
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> it's like a 5-10 year old impression
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> I'm all for the data by the way. Finally knowing how many people use it would be good lol
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @ahoneybun, I think that we should all move to Calamares and ditch the Ubiquity Qt frontend.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @ahoneybun, Yeah, right. Then each flavor can decide what they want to do.
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> @nggraham, I think 4.2 did it
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> well we would hit a wall with a move to Qt6 as well in ubiquity like we did with Qt5 move.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Right, I think once we completely migrate, the Qt frontend should be removed.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Calamares upstream is quick enough to pick up on Qt 6 early, I think.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Either way, it's a modular codebase that would be easy to convert over
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> BTW @ahoneybun, have you seen how simple the Calamares layout is?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> It's literally all just YAML files and simple QML
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @ahoneybun @acheronuk https://github.com/lubuntu-team/calamares-settings-ubuntu/tree/master/lubuntu
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Take a look there, it's super simple
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Plus, translations are easy too. All you have to do is drop a file with the right filename in branding/lubuntu/lang iirc
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I definitely think it's the way to go.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Plus, plugins are super simple and can be written in C++ or Python. You just have to drag + drop the right directory in and put the directory name in settings.conf
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> In fact, it's on my TODO list to write a simple plugin which does the checkboxes Ubiquity has, plus some custom Lubuntu Next bits.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> They have a Plasma Look and Feel module in there, which Kubuntu might want to include.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> It'll really be up to the flavor. Sure, we can install common components, like the checkbox module, etc.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> But regardless, I think that this will make all of our lives exponentially easier because when we want a change in the installer, we can just do it.
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> +100
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> Probably not for the LTS release, of course
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Pffft, Lubuntu Next is shipping it 😉
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I personally trust the stability because we're not the only ones using it.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> That's also the end goal; I had a long conversation with mariogrip last night about how we both think the Qt-based projects in Ubuntu should have common ground. A common channel, a common place. That way, we can work together on projects like this, and have 2+ flavors adopting this stuff.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Anything we can centralize so we can divide and conquer as one united Ubuntu, I would like to do that.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @nggraham fixed: T7943
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> or should be fixed now.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I'll work on the other task later tonight.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Falkon, for example, is something that I can totally see us putting under that umbrella. Lubuntu Next ships it, Kubuntu will ship it, and I'm pretty sure I can convince UBPorts + Unity 8 as well.  … Calamares is another thing that we can centralize.  … Etc. Etc. Etc.  … But I certainly think that working together and minimizing duplication where possible will not only drive productivity, but will drive more adoption (beca
<IrcsomeBot> things could get more high quality) and it will be an easy way for more people to get involved quicker.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> agreed.
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> @ahoneybun, Thanks! Go ahead and close the task, and I'll just re-open it if something's still not right
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> On a Kubuntu-specific note, I think we should get a lot more involved with Debian in respect to development. Kubuntu is the most distant flavor from Debian in Ubuntu, and while it used to be that way because Kubuntu was much, much faster, and I do expect us to have to do things in Kubuntu and not Debian due to speed or something like that, I think that we should try to minimize duplication as much as possible to build a strong
<IrcsomeBot> relationship with Debian.  … It's a good idea because we have more eyes on things (better packaging practices), the archive admins will be much quicker in approving our stuff should we need it (I know this for a fact), and we'll be sharing the love. :)  … I really strongly think that in order to make Kubuntu succeed and innovate, we need to spend time minimizing duplication, so that we can actually focus on the stuff that matters.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> For example, I like the stuff y'all are working on with the theming. I think that's a wonderful idea. I really think that's the sort of thing we need more of, and if we heavily reduce Debian deltas, that's what we'll be able to do more often, and better quality. Why? We won't be hung up on doing the normal, old, boring tasks that are waiting on Debian.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Er, rather, we won't be hung up on doing the boring, old tasks that we can do WITH Debian.
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> strongly agree
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> duplication and fragmentation are the big killers in the inherently resource constrained Linux world. Nothing gets the attention it needs to thrive
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Right.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Minimizing that is my goal.
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> mine too
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Well, it should be OUR goal
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> indeed
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> We should have strong relationships with Debian and Neon, sharing code bidirectionally with both.
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> Currently I'm mostly working on it from the upstream side, getting everyone to want to use KDE Plasma
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> but the distro side is also equally important
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> And I honestly think that's great.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> If we are just going to be debian KDE with a few ribbins tied on, I'll go to Neon.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, What's the point with duplication of a bunch of work?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Look at every other flavor. If you want to look at it fundamentally, yeah, they're just Debian with bells and whistles. But that's what Ubuntu *is*
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Ubuntu is a derivative of Debian
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Debian is an awful place to work on kde packaging
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @Santa, I disagree, their packaging standards aren't bad in my experience working with them.
<valorie> acheronuk: https://i.imgur.com/NnqIaLP.png - \o/
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> They didn't even packaged Frameworks and Plasma 5, they just had to reuse kubuntu's packaging
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> Debian in general feels like it's 30 years behind the times — behind ALL times. I mean, they don't even have a real bug tracker!
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> And person in charge of packaging kde is the worst kde packager I have seen in many years
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> And they don't have ppa's
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @Santa, Maybe that's because Kubuntu at that time was extremely fast. That's why there were deltas.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @Santa, I disagree.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @Santa, That's very easy to solve.
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=390527 … I also tested and confirmed Ctrl+H in all mentioned plus Pantheon Files, Solus Files and PCManFM.
<ubottu> KDE bug 390527 in general "Add Ctrl+H as Alternative Shortcut for Alt+. to Toggle Show Hidden Files" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> @tsimonq2, I did that back in the days when I was working on Debian, Simon
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @MichaelTun, Qt or GTK?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @Santa, And? I'm working in Debian nowadays, and things have gotten easier.
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> And they have a bunch of stubborn mules who killed the team repository
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> @tsimonq2, tested GTK PCManFM but I doubt Qt would be different
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> @MichaelTun, Thanks!
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @Santa, No, they're not stubborn.
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> because it was better to do "direct upload to experimental in sid"
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I enjoy working with them.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @MichaelTun, It actually might be, can you please look?
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> @tsimonq2, because they don't hinder your work
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @Santa, What are you saying here?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @Santa, They don't because I push.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I get things done.
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> @tsimonq2, They don't because they don't want
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> maybe later, about to go to a meeting but it doesnt change anything. Even if it was different the standard in Linux is basically Ctrl+H so still relevant to my report
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> @tsimonq2, As well as I did
<blaze> @Santa http://debomatic-amd64.debian.net/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @Santa, Maybe you've had different experiences than I. But if you consistently contribute, then they're reasonable people to work with.
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> @tsimonq2, that the team repository was killed because sune and lisandro wanted
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @Santa, That's false. Everything is on Salsa now.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Well, false NOWADAYS
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> And Debian, much like Ubuntu, is a meritocracy. The people who do the work get the say.
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> No Simon
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> It's like Ubuntu, a place where those who have the nobiliary titles decide
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> I use to do most of the kde packaging work on Debian back in the days
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Still the decisions were made by those having the privilege of uploading packages
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> either you do as you are told or you don't get your packages uploaded
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> And regarding the current kde packaging maintainer competence:
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> https://forum.siduction.org/index.php?topic=5644.0
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Projects evolve and things change. I don't want one person's allegedly poor interactions with our upstream, which they are BTW, to hinder Kubuntu's growth as a project.
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> he is, by far, the most incompetent kde packager I have seen in my life packaging
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> @tsimonq2, I'm not hindering a single thing, If you wan't to collaborate with debian, fine, but please respect Kubuntu's INDEPENDENCE. If you do that we will be fine.
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> I don't want, for instance, to make mandatory to maitain packages in their alioth.
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> And also debian is not our upstream, KDE is.
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> They didn't even packaged frameworks and plasma 5, they reused kubuntu's. And they made the mess explained in the siduction forum thread
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Also note that the KDE team is not the only problem in Debian
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @Santa, Kubuntu is a part of Ubuntu. Like it or not, Debian is our upstream. In order to get acceptance from Ubuntu, even if we only partly derive from them, we need to have good collaboration, like the rest of Ubuntu.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @Santa, Alioth is dead, replaced by Salsa
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> There's also their slow NEW queue, their freezes for releases, their unneccesarily painful way to accept new members, the power abuse by sponsors, their "exclusive" maintainer ship of packages and probably more.
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> @tsimonq2, Whatever
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> @tsimonq2, KDE is our upstream.
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> hey @MichaelTun, https://phabricator.kde.org/D10558
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> I wouldn't change what is displayed but I don't care either if this shortcut becomes the standard
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> 17.12.3. Kool. that will go into bionic then, if I can get moving and sort 17.12 apps before the freeze
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> that is what I plan, anyway
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> since it already is the standard, I think it should be what's featured in the menu
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> besides, shortcuts that use ctrl are nicer to show in the menu than shortcuts that use alt
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> so Kubuntu 18.04 won't get KDE Apps 18.04?
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> @nggraham, Works for me
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> as you can see, the patch is pretty trivial
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @nggraham, no, as 18.04.0 apps is released 6 days before bionic will be. not a hope in hell
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> this is the kind of change I cut my teeth on when I was just getting started with KDE development
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> ;)
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> @acheronuk, ah, such a shame, since their version numbers even match
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I would not be happy shipping a .0 anyway. but it's waaaaaaaay too late
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> They always share month and year version numbers
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> I understand. KDE Apps 17.12.x has gotten a ridiculous amount of polish and bugfixing anyway
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> yes. may try building them in the next few days. they seem good in our CI so far, but need proper QA builds to test more.
<IrcsomeBot> <tomazcanabrava> Calm down Debian / kubuntu people. Btw, a distro cannot be the upstream as usually they patch the applications without knowledge. As a reminder look for OpenSSL  Debian mess.
<IrcsomeBot> <tomazcanabrava> Upstream should always be the projects the distro works with.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @ahoneybun, OK, so I figured out why OMG said (falsely, btw) that Desktop is moving to subiquity. Look at the commit messages on the MP: https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/ubiquity/minimal-package-list/+merge/337700 … Joey misinterpreted "Note that this is a short-term solution. When moving to subiquity, we'll have livefs mounts on top of each other to provide this functionality. This is why we went to that intermediate
<IrcsomeBot> feature for 18.04." as "Desktop's moving to subiquity, confirmed"
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> The squeaky wheel gets the grease, eh? https://phabricator.kde.org/D10563
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @nggraham, to master?
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> it hasn't been pushed yet; let me see if he'll land it on 5.12.x
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> it he will I can drop a patch. always good!
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> conservatively such a UI should probably be for 5.13, but who knows
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> I'd consider this a bugfix; it was always *supposed to* to on the top-right anyway
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> ok. it's a bugfix.... it's a bugfix..... it's a bugfix....
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> honest, guv
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> heh
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> here's how we solve the double wifi pop-up issue in the live session: https://phabricator.kde.org/T7981
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> ooooh this is not good. I just upgraded my Kubuntu 17.10 machine from Plasma 5.12 to 5.12.1, and now there's something wrong with KIO. Everything pertaining to Dolphin and file open/save dialogs shows the following error message: … Unable to create io-slave. klauncher said: Error loading '/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/plugins/kf5/kio/file.so'.
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> Is there any debugging that folks would like me to do before I compile and deploy KIO from source?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Does the file exist?
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> yep
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> looks like it's a few days old though. Maybe KIO needed to get updated but didn't?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I'm not sure.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Have you tried no-change rebuilding it locally or in a PPA?
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> building KIO from source and deploying locally fixes the problem
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> maybe once I'm feeling adventurous, I'll reinstall the bad KIO version in the Kubuntu repo to see what's up
<mparillo> I wonder if you have done some customization of your 17.10 machine. I grabbed a clean 17.10 VM with kubuntu backports, upgraded to Plasma 5.12.1, and rebooted. I open dolphin, and click on /etc/hosts, and I can see the file in kate. 
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> Certainly so; this is my personal machine that I'm talking about
<mparillo> I can save as using kate to $HOME, and to my desktop
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> and FWIW, my wife upgraded her Kubuntu 17.10 from 5.12 to 5.12.1 today without a hiccup
<mparillo> And I can click on it on my desktop and it opens normally
<mparillo> Then when I am in konsole, I can rm Desktop/hosts and it disappears from my desktop.
<mparillo> Your wife and I must keep things pretty close to defaults.
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> I have been known to occasionally build stuff from source and deploy it to / on this machine, so I'm not about to scream bloody murder over it 😉
<mparillo> At least you admit it. I have watched in the support channel, people expect support and the helpers get frustrated, and I bet it is because the people have problems because they did something unusual and do not want to admit it, or do not even know that blindly cutting and pasting from random websites can cause strange things.
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> heh, it's so true
#kubuntu-devel 2018-02-16
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1044: SUCCESS in 6 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1044/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #88: STILL FAILING in 7 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_spectacle build #31: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_spectacle/31/
<valorie> @nggraham I had the same error message when I upgraded, but upon restart, it disappeared
<valorie> I should go back to my previous practice of doing updates in the terminal rather than in a running plasma session I think
<valorie> I figured that was the source of the problem
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> (Photo, 752x498) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/9J9qLE1a/file_4656.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @nggraham this would not work then?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #89: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_spectacle build #32: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_spectacle/32/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @ahoneybun, Those icons are not centered right
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #78: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/78/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> not a problem.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #75: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalzium build #47: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalzium/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #46: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_spectacle build #378: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_spectacle/378/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #122: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #284: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/284/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #178: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #191: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #72: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_spectacle build #379: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_spectacle/379/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #123: STILL FAILING in 2 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #285: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/285/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #192: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #179: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_spectacle build #33: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_spectacle/33/
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> yeah, in addition to the un-centered icon, Mozilla requires the use of the actual icon
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> which I think is actually fine, as it's already a flat-ish, Breeze-like icon
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #22: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #73: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #83: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #117: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/117/
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> https://phabricator.kde.org/T7981
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #118: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/118/
<valorie> nice one, @nggraham
<valorie> you are doing a bangup job as product manager!
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> Thank you!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeclarative build #52: UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeclarative/52/
<ahoneybun> I believe we need to go though the phab taskboard again and get some tasks off of there that are done, or are not going to be done. Also go though the status on each.
<valorie> good idea, ahoneybun
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @nggraham I have a commit for using the default firefox icon but just working it out a bit more to make it look better. Going to commit it later tomorrow
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2064: SUCCESS in 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2064/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2064: SUCCESS in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2064/
<yofel> tsimonq2: In my experience, there are things that you can work together with debian on, and there are things where it makes little sense. KDE being part of the latter.
<yofel> Things that work: independent libraries, foundation stuff, etc.
<yofel> There is little worth in maintaining that ourselves, as long as it can be maintained in debian, there is a debian maintainer for it, and I have rather good experience with updating packages and sending them the changes I did so they can save the work.
<yofel> Things that don't work: Our automated packages.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2064: SUCCESS in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2064/
<yofel> A) Updating something in debian, syncing it, then sychronizing it with our scrits on a per-package-basis is a LOT more work than just doing all the work ourselves, as many packages don't even need any changes
<yofel> B) We already tried to literally *force* collaboration by simple just putting our packaging as a branch of the debian repository. Didn't work out because of commit access permissions and they not wanting us to create arbitrary branches without explicit permission
<yofel> C) Even though our changes were just a branch away, and usually ahead of them, they very rarely actually used any of our work. But at the same time we couldn't figure out how to create a branch that's based on debian, but actually shared by both project where we could put our work in for future debian use.
<yofel> I very much encourage you to give this effort another try, maybe you can find a way that we couldn't in the past.
<yofel> But while the current debian team are reasonable people, I will second some of santas concerns. Debian as a project in general is very focused on THEIR RULES. Collaboration has to happen their way. If you find a team that's easy to work with - great! 
<yofel> But if you try to get anything done yourself, don't expect much willness to compromise, or at least expect to put a lot of effort in fighting to get what you want.
<yofel> Distrowatch had a nice blog post about that topic this week which I find very on the point: https://distrowatch.com/weekly.php?issue=20180212#opinion
<mparillo> I think comment 34 on Distrowatch points out and interesting difference between a submitter and a committer, and differing expectations for BSD and Debian committers.
<mparillo> s/and interesting/an interesting/ 
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<yofel> hey
<yofel> true, that is something that's probably not immediately obvious to someone that isn't familiar with the debian procedure
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> yofel: Thanks for your feedback :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-framework build #565: STILL FAILING in 5 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-framework/565/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-framework build #566: STILL FAILING in 7 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-framework/566/
<yofel> has someone recently tested some xenial upgrades? I messed around a bit in a container and all I get is "An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade. "
<yofel> which, after trying to do this by hand seems to be  libical2-dev : Conflicts: libical3-dev - http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/2NWkzZHdp9/
<yofel> (The container bootstrap was  eatmydata apt install kubuntu-desktop digikam calligra kdevelop libkf5*-dev krita kdiff3 kexi)
<acheronuk> yofel: I think we lose the last thing using libical2 shortly when apps 17.12 go in
<acheronuk> i.e. lost this https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kcalcore/commit/?h=kubuntu_bionic_archive&id=2db61b938aa62b7d368750e30761f48ab0cbf35f
<acheronuk> *lose
<yofel> ok
<yofel> true, apt is happy as soon as I add the CI PPA
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksmtp build #55: UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksmtp/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2065: SUCCESS in 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2065/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2065: SUCCESS in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2065/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2065: SUCCESS in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2065/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #113 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
<mamarley> Something getting staged?
<acheronuk> mamarley: just doing a test build of apps 17.12.2. weirdly in the ninjas/plasma ppa at the moment, but only as that has most free space right now while I wait for the proper ppa to reclaim space 
<mamarley> Ah, OK.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #113: ABORTED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/113/
<mamarley> Looks like all the builders are finally back online. :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #114 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #114: ABORTED in 7 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkdcraw build #468: STILL FAILING in 5 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkdcraw/468/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkdcraw build #469: STILL FAILING in 3 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkdcraw/469/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_baloo-widgets build #75: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_baloo-widgets/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_baloo-widgets build #79: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_baloo-widgets/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #115 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkcddb build #62: UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkcddb/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdepim-addons build #519: FAILURE in 9.6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdepim-addons/519/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkcddb build #74: UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkcddb/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kmail build #420: FAILURE in 7.8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kmail/420/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kpimtextedit build #907: FAILURE in 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kpimtextedit/907/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_messagelib build #590: FAILURE in 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_messagelib/590/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_spectacle build #610: FAILURE in 4.8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_spectacle/610/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kpimtextedit build #908: FIXED in 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kpimtextedit/908/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_messagelib build #591: FIXED in 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_messagelib/591/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdepim-addons build #520: FIXED in 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdepim-addons/520/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kmail build #421: FIXED in 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kmail/421/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_spectacle build #611: FIXED in 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_spectacle/611/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #115: ABORTED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #27: FAILURE in 6 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-call-ui build #49: FAILURE in 7 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-call-ui/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kldap build #49: FAILURE in 8 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kldap/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #46: FAILURE in 8 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #55: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-contact-runner/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-kded-module build #31: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-kded-module/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #54: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts build #80: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #69: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-text-ui build #45: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-text-ui/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadiconsole build #60: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadiconsole/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kleopatra build #48: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kleopatra/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarmcal build #36: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarmcal/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-notes build #73: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-notes/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmailtransport build #60: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmailtransport/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #60: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktnef build #66: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktnef/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-send-file build #65: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-send-file/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kleopatra build #65: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kleopatra/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-contact-list build #71: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-contact-list/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #68: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwalletmanager build #47: UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwalletmanager/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #28: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-call-ui build #50: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-call-ui/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kldap build #50: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kldap/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #73: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-auth-handler/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #47: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kontact build #67: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kontact/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwalletmanager build #46: UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwalletmanager/46/
<mamarley> acheronuk: All the 17.12.2 stuff I have installed so far is working great.  I really appreciate your efforts! :)
<acheronuk> cool. :) PIM is slow progress
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaddressbook build #68: FAILURE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaddressbook/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #70: FAILURE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotes build #65: FAILURE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotes/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_korganizer build #61: FAILURE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_korganizer/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kgpg build #42: FAILURE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kgpg/42/
<mamarley> I don't use PIM, so I won't have any results there.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mbox-importer build #70: FAILURE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mbox-importer/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kimap build #63: FAILURE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kimap/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #56: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-contact-runner/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkgapi build #34: FAILURE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkgapi/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalarm build #44: FAILURE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalarm/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_grantlee-editor build #49: FAILURE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_grantlee-editor/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #90: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #60: FAILURE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #55: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akregator build #66: FAILURE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akregator/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail build #99: FAILURE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-kded-module build #32: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-kded-module/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-search build #42: FAILURE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-search/42/
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> The following packages have been kept back: …   libkf5alarmcalendar-data libkf5calendarutils-bin libkf5calendarutils-data …   libkf5mime-data
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @myfenris, PIM is not complete. Won't be for some time.
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts build #81: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #70: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #72: FAILURE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-text-ui build #46: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-text-ui/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kleopatra build #49: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kleopatra/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadiconsole build #61: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadiconsole/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kleopatra build #66: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kleopatra/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarmcal build #37: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarmcal/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-notes build #74: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-notes/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmailtransport build #61: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmailtransport/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #61: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktnef build #67: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktnef/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-contact-list build #72: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-contact-list/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #69: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kgpg build #43: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kgpg/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kblog build #39: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kblog/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaddressbook build #69: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaddressbook/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mbox-importer build #71: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mbox-importer/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #17: UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #71: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #74: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-auth-handler/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotes build #66: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotes/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmbox build #70: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmbox/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_korganizer build #62: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_korganizer/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-send-file build #66: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-send-file/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkgapi build #35: STILL FAILING in 9 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkgapi/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkgeomap build #47: UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkgeomap/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #65: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #61: STILL FAILING in 8 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalarm build #45: STILL FAILING in 9 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalarm/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kontact build #68: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kontact/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_grantlee-editor build #50: STILL FAILING in 9 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_grantlee-editor/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkleo build #73: FAILURE in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkleo/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kimap build #64: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kimap/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kgpg build #31: FAILURE in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kgpg/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akregator build #67: STILL FAILING in 8 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akregator/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-search build #43: STILL FAILING in 6 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-search/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail build #100: STILL FAILING in 9 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar build #88: FAILURE in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #105: FAILURE in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_spectacle build #47: FAILURE in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_spectacle/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_gwenview build #55: FAILURE in 4 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_gwenview/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #73: STILL FAILING in 3 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kblog build #26: FAILURE in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kblog/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkgeomap build #80: UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkgeomap/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalzium build #48: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalzium/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kfloppy build #67: UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kfloppy/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalarmcal build #40: FAILURE in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalarmcal/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #91: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_gwenview build #83: FAILURE in 2 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_gwenview/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmbox build #71: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmbox/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kblog build #40: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kblog/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_spectacle build #34: FAILURE in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_spectacle/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkleo build #74: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkleo/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar build #89: STILL FAILING in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kgpg build #32: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kgpg/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #106: STILL FAILING in 2 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libgravatar build #50: FAILURE in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libgravatar/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailimporter build #75: FAILURE in 2 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailimporter/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libksieve build #78: FAILURE in 3 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libksieve/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kblog build #27: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kblog/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #75: FAILURE in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcalutils build #58: FAILURE in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcalutils/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-notes build #56: FAILURE in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-notes/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmbox build #54: FAILURE in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmbox/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktnef build #40: FAILURE in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktnef/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kimap build #35: FAILURE in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kimap/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkleo build #58: FAILURE in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkleo/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #49: FAILURE in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-search build #39: FAILURE in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-search/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkgapi build #29: FAILURE in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkgapi/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalarmcal build #41: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalarmcal/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailimporter build #76: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailimporter/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libgravatar build #51: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libgravatar/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-notes build #57: STILL FAILING in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-notes/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libksieve build #79: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libksieve/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmbox build #55: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmbox/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkleo build #59: STILL FAILING in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkleo/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #76: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcalutils build #59: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcalutils/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kimap build #36: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kimap/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktnef build #41: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktnef/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkgapi build #30: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkgapi/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #50: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-search build #40: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-search/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #49: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kfloppy build #55: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kfloppy/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksmtp build #42: FAILURE in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksmtp/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kldap build #34: FAILURE in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kldap/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksmtp build #56: FAILURE in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksmtp/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #79: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcalutils build #63: FAILURE in 2 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcalutils/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #87: FAILURE in 2 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_dolphin-plugins build #59: FAILURE in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_dolphin-plugins/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmailtransport build #48: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmailtransport/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #47: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #76: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #59: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #62: FAILURE in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_dolphin-plugins/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kldap build #35: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kldap/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcalutils build #64: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcalutils/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #88: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksmtp build #43: STILL FAILING in 4 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksmtp/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmailtransport build #49: STILL FAILING in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmailtransport/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #47: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kidentitymanagement/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_spectacle build #48: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_spectacle/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_gwenview build #56: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_gwenview/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #48: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kidentitymanagement/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_spectacle build #35: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_spectacle/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_gwenview build #84: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_gwenview/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-contacts build #126: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-contacts/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-contacts build #173: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-contacts/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-contacts build #174: STILL FAILING in 2 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-contacts/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-contacts build #127: STILL FAILING in 3 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-contacts/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkdepim build #156: FAILURE in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkdepim/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkdepim build #116: STILL FAILING in 2 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkdepim/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_dolphin-plugins build #60: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_dolphin-plugins/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #63: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_dolphin-plugins/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #191: FAILURE in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkleo build #292: FAILURE in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkleo/292/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #356: FAILURE in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kidentitymanagement/356/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #184: FAILURE in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kidentitymanagement/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkdepim build #157: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkdepim/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkleo build #174: FAILURE in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkleo/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkdepim build #117: STILL FAILING in 3 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkdepim/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #267: FAILURE in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts/267/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #49: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kidentitymanagement/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkleo build #60: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkleo/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcalutils build #101: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcalutils/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksmtp build #57: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksmtp/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkdepim build #143: FAILURE in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkdepim/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #268: STILL FAILING in 3 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts/268/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcalutils build #102: STILL FAILING in 3 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcalutils/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkdepim build #306: FAILURE in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkdepim/306/
<snele> hi guys. did you consider turning on font antialiasing by default? RGB and slight hinting is the first thing I enable on kubuntu/kde install since kde4 came out 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcalutils build #140: STILL FAILING in 2 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcalutils/140/
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> yes: https://phabricator.kde.org/T7618
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> we haven't managed to achieve consensus yet
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> feel free to drop a comment in there
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkdepim build #144: STILL FAILING in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkdepim/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #192: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkdepim build #307: STILL FAILING in 2 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkdepim/307/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcalutils build #141: STILL FAILING in 3 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcalutils/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailimporter build #152: FAILURE in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailimporter/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailimporter build #254: FAILURE in 2 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailimporter/254/
<snele> ok thank you for the info
<snele> I read that some users had problems with  slight RGB font hinting, but I never encountered that
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> me neither. I install Kubuntu on a lot of machines and this is always the setting that works best for them all
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> it may not be perfect for *everyone*, but I think it makes sense as a sane default
<snele> +1
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> again feel free to leave a comment in the Phabricator task
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkleo build #75: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkleo/75/
<snele> already done that :)
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> thank you!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcalutils build #60: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcalutils/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mailimporter build #137: STILL FAILING in 2 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mailimporter/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar build #115: STILL FAILING in 2 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #357: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kidentitymanagement/357/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkleo build #293: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkleo/293/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #185: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kidentitymanagement/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkleo build #175: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkleo/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkleo build #61: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkleo/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #50: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kidentitymanagement/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_messagelib build #225: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_messagelib/225/
<snele> btw you all are doing great work with kubuntu and you are going to make kubuntu great again :)
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> That's the plan! :)
<mamarley> When was it not great?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mailimporter build #109: FAILURE in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mailimporter/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-calendar build #122: FAILURE in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-calendar/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_messagelib build #152: FAILURE in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_messagelib/152/
<snele> neon is good but too many updates from time to time always brings instability
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailimporter build #153: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailimporter/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkdepim build #41: FAILURE in 4 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkdepim/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailimporter build #255: STILL FAILING in 3 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailimporter/255/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalarmcal build #84: STILL FAILING in 3 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalarmcal/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalarmcal build #98: FAILURE in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalarmcal/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarmcal build #274: FAILURE in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarmcal/274/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcalutils build #357: FAILURE in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcalutils/357/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalarmcal build #98: FAILURE in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalarmcal/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcalutils build #138: FAILURE in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcalutils/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcalutils build #65: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcalutils/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalarmcal build #42: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalarmcal/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #470: FAILURE in 4 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/470/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #325: FAILURE in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/325/
<snele> mamarley: well when riddell and others left, there were not enought packagers, plasma 5 was back then very buggy so kubuntu was buggy etc
<snele> it is my opinion, dont want to be rude
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Plasma 5.5. was pretty bad
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> no worries, we're all friends here
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> The point is, 18.04 is going to be amazing
<mamarley> It already is, if you ask me. :)
<mamarley> I've been running it since a couple days after the archive opened up.
<snele> this is great oportunity for kubuntu to be again distro no1 for plasma 5/kde for the ones who seek stability 
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> @snele, yup
<snele> plasma 5.12 lts in 18.04 lts
<snele> cant wait to install it to maaany pcs/laptops :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mailimporter build #138: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mailimporter/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_messagelib build #226: STILL FAILING in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_messagelib/226/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar build #116: STILL FAILING in 4 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-calendar build #123: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-calendar/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mailimporter build #110: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mailimporter/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_messagelib build #153: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_messagelib/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalarmcal build #99: STILL FAILING in 2 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalarmcal/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcalutils build #358: STILL FAILING in 2 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcalutils/358/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarmcal build #275: STILL FAILING in 2 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarmcal/275/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkdepim build #42: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkdepim/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalarmcal build #85: STILL FAILING in 3 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalarmcal/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #326: STILL FAILING in 2 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/326/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalarmcal build #99: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalarmcal/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcalutils build #139: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcalutils/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mailcommon build #104: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mailcommon/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalarmcal build #43: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalarmcal/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_calendarsupport build #126: FAILURE in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_calendarsupport/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #471: STILL FAILING in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/471/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_calendarsupport build #89: STILL FAILING in 4 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_calendarsupport/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #236: FAILURE in 2 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar/236/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mailcommon build #84: FAILURE in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mailcommon/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailcommon build #193: FAILURE in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailcommon/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #143: FAILURE in 2 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pimcommon build #284: FAILURE in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pimcommon/284/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmailtransport build #62: STILL FAILING in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmailtransport/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libgravatar build #29: FAILURE in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libgravatar/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarmcal build #38: STILL FAILING in 3 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarmcal/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailimporter build #44: FAILURE in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailimporter/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #32: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_calendarsupport build #90: STILL FAILING in 2 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_calendarsupport/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libksieve build #57: FAILURE in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libksieve/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mailcommon build #105: STILL FAILING in 3 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mailcommon/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_calendarsupport build #127: STILL FAILING in 3 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_calendarsupport/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mailcommon build #85: STILL FAILING in 2 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mailcommon/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #237: STILL FAILING in 3 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar/237/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #144: STILL FAILING in 3 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailcommon build #194: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailcommon/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_incidenceeditor build #149: STILL FAILING in 2 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_incidenceeditor/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pimcommon build #285: STILL FAILING in 3 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pimcommon/285/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_incidenceeditor build #111: STILL FAILING in 3 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_incidenceeditor/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmailtransport build #63: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmailtransport/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmailtransport build #344: FAILURE in 2 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmailtransport/344/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calendarsupport build #137: FAILURE in 3 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calendarsupport/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libgravatar build #30: STILL FAILING in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libgravatar/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarmcal build #39: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarmcal/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailimporter build #45: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailimporter/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #33: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libksieve build #58: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libksieve/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts build #82: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_incidenceeditor build #112: STILL FAILING in 2 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_incidenceeditor/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailcommon build #70: FAILURE in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailcommon/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_incidenceeditor build #150: STILL FAILING in 4 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_incidenceeditor/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmailtransport build #345: STILL FAILING in 3 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmailtransport/345/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcalutils build #66: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcalutils/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #43: FAILURE in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calendarsupport build #138: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calendarsupport/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #49: FAILURE in 4 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_eventviews build #40: FAILURE in 4 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_eventviews/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #36: FAILURE in 4 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pim-sieve-editor/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #51: FAILURE in 4 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter build #51: FAILURE in 4 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadiconsole build #47: FAILURE in 4 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadiconsole/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_grantlee-editor build #50: FAILURE in 4 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_grantlee-editor/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_knotes build #54: FAILURE in 4 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_knotes/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mbox-importer build #48: FAILURE in 4 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mbox-importer/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarm build #43: FAILURE in 4 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarm/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akregator build #62: FAILURE in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akregator/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmailtransport build #163: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmailtransport/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pimcommon build #118: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pimcommon/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime build #59: FAILURE in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_pimcommon build #145: FAILURE in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_pimcommon/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmailtransport build #139: FAILURE in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmailtransport/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmailtransport build #194: FAILURE in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmailtransport/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pimcommon build #184: FAILURE in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pimcommon/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calendarsupport build #239: FAILURE in 4 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calendarsupport/239/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailcommon build #303: FAILURE in 4 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailcommon/303/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_eventviews build #40: FAILURE in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_eventviews/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailcommon build #71: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailcommon/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #44: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_eventviews build #41: STILL FAILING in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_eventviews/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #52: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #37: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pim-sieve-editor/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter build #52: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadiconsole build #48: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadiconsole/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_grantlee-editor build #51: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_grantlee-editor/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mbox-importer build #49: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mbox-importer/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_knotes build #55: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_knotes/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmailtransport build #164: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmailtransport/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pimcommon build #119: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pimcommon/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarm build #44: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarm/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #50: STILL FAILING in 4 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akregator build #63: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akregator/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime build #60: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_pimcommon build #146: STILL FAILING in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_pimcommon/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #119: STILL FAILING in 4 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmailtransport build #140: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmailtransport/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmailtransport build #195: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmailtransport/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calendarsupport build #240: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calendarsupport/240/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailcommon build #304: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailcommon/304/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pimcommon build #185: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pimcommon/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_incidenceeditor build #58: FAILURE in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_incidenceeditor/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kontact build #50: FAILURE in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kontact/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_eventviews build #41: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_eventviews/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_incidenceeditor build #159: FAILURE in 3 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_incidenceeditor/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor build #287: FAILURE in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor/287/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_incidenceeditor build #52: FAILURE in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_incidenceeditor/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #120: STILL FAILING in 4 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail build #41: FAILURE in 2 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-contacts build #128: STILL FAILING in 3 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-contacts/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-contacts build #175: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-contacts/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kaddressbook build #39: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kaddressbook/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kontact build #51: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kontact/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_korganizer build #36: FAILURE in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_korganizer/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-addons build #78: FAILURE in 4 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-addons/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_incidenceeditor build #160: STILL FAILING in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_incidenceeditor/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor build #288: STILL FAILING in 2 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor/288/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-search build #122: STILL FAILING in 2 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-search/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #51: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-search build #158: STILL FAILING in 3 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-search/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-search build #146: FAILURE in 3 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-search/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcalutils build #103: STILL FAILING in 2 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcalutils/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #193: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-search build #208: FAILURE in 3 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-search/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kpimtextedit build #911: FAILURE in 9.2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kpimtextedit/911/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcalutils build #142: STILL FAILING in 3 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcalutils/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcalutils build #140: STILL FAILING in 3 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcalutils/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcalutils build #359: STILL FAILING in 3 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcalutils/359/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #269: STILL FAILING in 4 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts/269/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail build #42: STILL FAILING in 2 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-contacts build #129: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-contacts/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-addons build #79: STILL FAILING in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-addons/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kaddressbook build #40: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kaddressbook/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_korganizer build #37: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_korganizer/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-contacts build #176: STILL FAILING in 4 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-contacts/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-search build #123: STILL FAILING in 3 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-search/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #52: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-search build #159: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-search/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #194: STILL FAILING in 2 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcalutils build #104: STILL FAILING in 2 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcalutils/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-search build #209: STILL FAILING in 2 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-search/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_calendarsupport build #56: FAILURE in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_calendarsupport/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailcommon build #49: FAILURE in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailcommon/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcalutils build #360: STILL FAILING in 2 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcalutils/360/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-search build #147: STILL FAILING in 4 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-search/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcalutils build #143: STILL FAILING in 3 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcalutils/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcalutils build #141: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcalutils/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #270: STILL FAILING in 3 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts/270/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_calendarsupport build #57: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_calendarsupport/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailcommon build #50: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailcommon/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar build #90: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailimporter build #77: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailimporter/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-search build #41: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-search/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_messagelib build #64: FAILURE in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_messagelib/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmailtransport build #165: STILL FAILING in 3 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmailtransport/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmailtransport build #141: STILL FAILING in 3 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmailtransport/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmailtransport build #346: STILL FAILING in 3 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmailtransport/346/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmailtransport build #196: STILL FAILING in 3 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmailtransport/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar build #91: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailimporter build #78: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailimporter/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_incidenceeditor build #59: STILL FAILING in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_incidenceeditor/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_messagelib build #65: STILL FAILING in 4 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_messagelib/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kfloppy build #56: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kfloppy/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pimcommon build #40: FAILURE in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pimcommon/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwalletmanager build #48: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwalletmanager/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmailtransport build #166: STILL FAILING in 3 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmailtransport/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmailtransport build #142: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmailtransport/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmailtransport build #347: STILL FAILING in 3 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmailtransport/347/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmailtransport build #197: STILL FAILING in 3 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmailtransport/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwalletmanager build #47: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwalletmanager/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #89: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmailtransport build #50: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmailtransport/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kfloppy build #68: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kfloppy/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkdepim build #77: FAILURE in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkdepim/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pimcommon build #41: STILL FAILING in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pimcommon/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkdepim build #78: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkdepim/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmailtransport build #64: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmailtransport/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksmtp build #41: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksmtp/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmailtransport build #51: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmailtransport/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmailtransport build #143: STILL FAILING in 3 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmailtransport/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmailtransport build #167: STILL FAILING in 4 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmailtransport/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmailtransport build #348: STILL FAILING in 3 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmailtransport/348/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmailtransport build #198: STILL FAILING in 3 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmailtransport/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pimcommon build #61: FAILURE in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pimcommon/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-search build #44: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-search/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksmtp build #44: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksmtp/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksmtp build #58: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksmtp/58/
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> The following packages have been kept back: …   kde-config-mailtransport libkf5akonadicalendar-data libkf5akonadicontact-data libkf5akonadicontact5abi1 libkf5akonadimime-data libkf5akonadimime5 libkf5akonadinotes-data …   libkf5akonadinotes5 libkf5akonadisearch-bin libkf5alarmcalendar-data libkf5calendarutils-bin libkf5calendarutils-data libkf5imap-data libkf5imap5 libkf5kmanagesieve5 libkf5ksieve-data …   libkf5ksieve5
<IrcsomeBot> libkf5ksieveui5 libkf5mailimporterakonadi5 libkf5mailtransport-data libkf5mailtransport5abi2 libkf5mailtransportakonadi5 libkf5mbox5 libkf5mime-data libkf5tnef-data …   libkf5tnef5
<IrcsomeBot> * myfenris i cant open my kontact ... there you goes ...  maybe after everything was build.. my kontact will be back
<valorie> @myfenris, see https://irc-attachments.kde.org/JH0ZlouH/file_4686.pdf
<valorie> recently posted by acheronuk in the kubuntu-offtopic chan
<acheronuk> it's not all built yet!
<acheronuk> it might not work when it has. may need some fixing
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> @acheronuk ouch
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> luckily i got other email client as backup
<acheronuk> if you are using ppas where things are 1/2 built, may need one :P
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmailtransport build #144: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmailtransport/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmailtransport build #349: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmailtransport/349/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailimporter build #46: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailimporter/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmailtransport build #199: STILL FAILING in 4 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmailtransport/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmailtransport build #168: STILL FAILING in 5 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmailtransport/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #34: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarmcal build #40: STILL FAILING in 6 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarmcal/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalarmcal build #44: STILL FAILING in 6 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalarmcal/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libgravatar build #31: STILL FAILING in 6 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libgravatar/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #92: STILL FAILING in 7 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-calendar build #124: STILL FAILING in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-calendar/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #238: STILL FAILING in 4 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar/238/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #145: STILL FAILING in 4 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kpimtextedit build #912: FIXED in 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kpimtextedit/912/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar build #117: STILL FAILING in 5 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #35: STILL FAILING in 2 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailimporter build #47: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailimporter/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarmcal build #41: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarmcal/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalarmcal build #45: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalarmcal/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libgravatar build #32: STILL FAILING in 2 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libgravatar/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_messagelib build #594: FAILURE in 5.2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_messagelib/594/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kopete build #78: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kopete/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #93: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-calendar build #125: STILL FAILING in 2 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-calendar/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_messagelib build #227: STILL FAILING in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_messagelib/227/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #239: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar/239/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #146: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar build #118: STILL FAILING in 2 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_messagelib build #595: FIXED in 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_messagelib/595/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_messagelib build #154: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_messagelib/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-notes build #75: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-notes/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkgapi build #36: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkgapi/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #48: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kimap build #65: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kimap/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kldap build #51: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kldap/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-send-file build #67: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-send-file/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #75: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-auth-handler/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kleopatra build #50: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kleopatra/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmailtransport build #65: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmailtransport/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktnef build #68: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktnef/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kblog build #41: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kblog/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kopete build #79: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kopete/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #57: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-contact-runner/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #29: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-text-ui build #47: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-text-ui/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-kded-module build #33: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-kded-module/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-contact-list build #73: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-contact-list/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-call-ui build #51: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-call-ui/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #56: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktnef build #42: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktnef/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kblog build #28: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kblog/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-notes build #58: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-notes/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kleopatra build #67: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kleopatra/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kgpg build #44: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kgpg/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmailtransport build #52: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmailtransport/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kldap build #36: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kldap/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kimap build #37: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kimap/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkgapi build #31: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkgapi/31/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-02-17
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kgpg build #33: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kgpg/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmbox build #72: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmbox/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmbox build #56: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmbox/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mbox-importer build #50: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mbox-importer/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_grantlee-editor build #52: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_grantlee-editor/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libksieve build #80: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libksieve/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #51: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akregator build #64: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akregator/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #53: STILL FAILING in 4 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_knotes build #56: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_knotes/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mbox-importer build #51: STILL FAILING in 3 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mbox-importer/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #52: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libksieve build #81: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libksieve/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_grantlee-editor build #53: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_grantlee-editor/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akregator build #65: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akregator/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #54: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_knotes build #57: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_knotes/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #38: STILL FAILING in 4 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pim-sieve-editor/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar build #92: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #39: STILL FAILING in 3 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pim-sieve-editor/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkdepim build #79: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkdepim/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #53: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter build #53: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadiconsole build #49: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadiconsole/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_eventviews build #42: STILL FAILING in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_eventviews/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime build #61: STILL FAILING in 2 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime/61/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> lots of activity in here today!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #45: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #62: STILL FAILING in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotes build #67: STILL FAILING in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotes/67/
<valorie> applications are building!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_grantlee-editor build #51: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_grantlee-editor/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mbox-importer build #72: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mbox-importer/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarm build #45: STILL FAILING in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarm/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akregator build #68: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akregator/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calendarsupport build #70: FAILURE in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calendarsupport/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalarm build #46: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalarm/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #62: STILL FAILING in 4 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libksieve build #59: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libksieve/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #74: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_calendarsupport build #91: STILL FAILING in 2 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_calendarsupport/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_calendarsupport build #128: STILL FAILING in 2 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_calendarsupport/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_incidenceeditor build #60: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_incidenceeditor/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calendarsupport build #139: STILL FAILING in 2 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calendarsupport/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kontact build #52: STILL FAILING in 2 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kontact/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter build #54: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadiconsole build #50: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadiconsole/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calendarsupport build #241: STILL FAILING in 3 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calendarsupport/241/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calendarsupport build #71: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calendarsupport/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #46: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime build #62: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mbox-importer build #73: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mbox-importer/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_grantlee-editor build #52: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_grantlee-editor/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalarmcal build #100: STILL FAILING in 2 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalarmcal/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #63: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotes build #68: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotes/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarm build #46: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarm/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akregator build #69: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akregator/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #63: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_calendarsupport build #92: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_calendarsupport/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalarmcal build #86: STILL FAILING in 3 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalarmcal/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarmcal build #276: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarmcal/276/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalarmcal build #100: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalarmcal/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libksieve build #60: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libksieve/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #72: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalarm build #47: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalarm/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadiconsole build #62: STILL FAILING in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadiconsole/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_incidenceeditor build #53: STILL FAILING in 2 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_incidenceeditor/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #75: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #70: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kontact build #69: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kontact/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalarm build #48: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalarm/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #107: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_korganizer build #63: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_korganizer/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail build #101: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaddressbook build #70: STILL FAILING in 4 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaddressbook/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #71: STILL FAILING in 4 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_calendarsupport build #129: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_calendarsupport/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_incidenceeditor build #61: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_incidenceeditor/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kontact build #53: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kontact/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calendarsupport build #242: STILL FAILING in 2 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calendarsupport/242/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_korganizer build #151: FAILURE in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_korganizer/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalarmcal build #87: STILL FAILING in 2 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalarmcal/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalarmcal build #101: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalarmcal/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail build #102: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarmcal build #277: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarmcal/277/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-addons build #80: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-addons/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_korganizer build #38: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_korganizer/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalarmcal build #101: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalarmcal/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #73: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadiconsole build #63: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadiconsole/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_calendarsupport build #93: STILL FAILING in 4 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_calendarsupport/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #248: FAILURE in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/248/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_korganizer build #111: FAILURE in 4 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_korganizer/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #71: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kontact build #70: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kontact/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalarm build #123: STILL FAILING in 2 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalarm/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kaddressbook build #130: STILL FAILING in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kaddressbook/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalarm build #115: STILL FAILING in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalarm/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail build #136: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaddressbook build #262: FAILURE in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaddressbook/262/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarm build #221: FAILURE in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarm/221/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kaddressbook build #139: FAILURE in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kaddressbook/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #275: STILL FAILING in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/275/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalarm build #83: FAILURE in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalarm/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_korganizer build #108: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_korganizer/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail build #128: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #383: FAILURE in 4 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/383/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalarm build #49: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalarm/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #108: STILL FAILING in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_korganizer build #64: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_korganizer/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaddressbook build #71: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaddressbook/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_korganizer build #152: STILL FAILING in 2 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_korganizer/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #72: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kaddressbook build #106: STILL FAILING in 4 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kaddressbook/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail build #103: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_korganizer build #112: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_korganizer/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_korganizer build #39: STILL FAILING in 3 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_korganizer/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-addons build #81: STILL FAILING in 4 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-addons/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #249: STILL FAILING in 3 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/249/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalarm build #124: STILL FAILING in 3 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalarm/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kaddressbook build #107: STILL FAILING in 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kaddressbook/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalarm build #116: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalarm/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kaddressbook build #131: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kaddressbook/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarmcal build #42: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarmcal/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kaddressbook build #140: STILL FAILING in 2 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kaddressbook/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalarm build #84: STILL FAILING in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalarm/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaddressbook build #263: STILL FAILING in 3 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaddressbook/263/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail build #137: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #276: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/276/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #384: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/384/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail build #129: STILL FAILING in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_eventviews build #42: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_eventviews/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailcommon build #72: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailcommon/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarm build #222: STILL FAILING in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarm/222/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libgravatar build #52: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libgravatar/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_calendarsupport build #58: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_calendarsupport/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_korganizer build #109: STILL FAILING in 4 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_korganizer/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calendarsupport build #140: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calendarsupport/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_eventviews build #43: STILL FAILING in 2 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_eventviews/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libgravatar build #53: STILL FAILING in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libgravatar/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_calendarsupport build #59: STILL FAILING in 2 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_calendarsupport/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailcommon build #73: STILL FAILING in 4 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailcommon/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_messagelib build #66: STILL FAILING in 4 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_messagelib/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_eventviews build #43: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_eventviews/43/
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> I finally got a decent internet today. Awesome wiring in da house.
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> See you tomorrow, good night.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @Santa, 👍
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #121: STILL FAILING in 5 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/121/
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> What's the up/down rate?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalarmcal build #46: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalarmcal/46/
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> 60/6 mb
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Keep in mind that this is Spain.
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> The thing is not having to count the amount of data transferred
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> That's very workable.  Not fiber speeds but still very reasoable. Do you have a monthly quota cap?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> oh
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> No, no quota anymore
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> I had 19 gb / month with mobile.
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Awful to test dist-upgrades
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_messagelib build #67: STILL FAILING in 4 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_messagelib/67/
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> !!!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #122: STILL FAILING in 4 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #77: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailimporter build #79: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailimporter/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #78: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kaddressbook build #41: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kaddressbook/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarm build #47: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarm/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail build #43: STILL FAILING in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kaddressbook build #42: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kaddressbook/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarm build #48: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarm/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail build #44: STILL FAILING in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pimcommon build #62: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pimcommon/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkdepim build #43: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkdepim/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailcommon build #51: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailcommon/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailcommon build #52: STILL FAILING in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailcommon/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pimcommon build #42: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pimcommon/42/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @nggraham fixed all your issues so far ol
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> I saw! Amazing job! This page looks great now
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> should fix the spacing but that table is a hack from my experience level lol.
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> Maybe we could change the VLC string to "VLC Media Player", and then it wouldn't be so long on the next line, and the spacing between the first row and the second could be eqwualized
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> yea fixed the spacing I think here:
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> (Photo, 882x595) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/P3zyQMFk/file_4688.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> hmm, still looks inconsistent to me
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> (Photo, 882x595) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/K00KCBMN/file_4690.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> it's better then it was before I think though.
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> hey, there ya go
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> that looks good enough to me!
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> thanks for the feedback and tasks.
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> you're very welcome!
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> thank YOU for knocking them out so fast!
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> There are still plenty more if you're looking for something else to do tonight lol
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> https://phabricator.kde.org/tag/kubuntu/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @nggraham I would love for someone to go though the Kubuntu Manual as well.
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> where can I find that?
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> I can look through that over the weekend
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> https://github.com/kubuntu-team/kubuntu-manual/tree/kubuntu-18.04-LTS
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> well that's the LTS one but that one will need some work
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I know the screenshots need updating.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I think that board needs work on a few tasks that are either done, not being done.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @nggraham remember that my branch still needs to be merged to get in the ISO though
<ahoneybun> cyphermox: sorry about the naming scheme on this branch but bzr would not work for any other branch for some reason: https://code.launchpad.net/~aaronhoneycutt/+junk/installer-bionic
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> Ah. We can re-open the tasks if there's a snag. What's the process for getting it merged
<ahoneybun> if you could review that and merge those please :)
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> that ^ @nggraham lol
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> haha
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> he's been the main person for merging all of my changes. need to see if my html and css are good enough.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @nggraham I'm always looking to improve the Kubuntu Manual README as well. if anything does not work let me know
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> will do!
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I'm fully open for MR's.
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> This is great; documentation is super important
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> and if you want to see if it builds: https://travis-ci.org/kubuntu-team/kubuntu-manual
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @nggraham any questions? lol
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> I'll have some time to look into this tomorrow
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> cool. I'm just doing tech support in the fan club now 😆
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @nh
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @nggraham let me know if your on 18.04 and your able to build the manual
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I'm having some error since I moved to it.
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> I need to get my test machine up and running with 18.04 first. It didn't install last time. I think the hard drive may be... questionable
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> got stuck on the partitioning step, and didn't make progress all night
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I'm grabbing the proposed sphinx version and going to test that.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> mm
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> still broken.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> if anyone is looking to get me something lol : https://www.ebay.com/itm/OEM-Lenovo-IdeaPad-Y510P-Series-Left-and-Right-Speaker-Set-PK23000JR1J/322127103855?epid=1023775532&hash=item4b0045876f:g:HoUAAOSwQaJXSkCG
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/7dncR99WDG/
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> should be okay to removed right ?
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> all the packaged build right?
<IrcsomeBot> * myfenris validated one by one of the package replacement ... only libkolab doesnt have replace for removing it
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @myfenris, One of the the PIM packages now has the libkolab code built in, so the external linrary is not needed any more
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> 👍
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> My kontact back in actions
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor build #289: STILL FAILING in 2 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor/289/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_incidenceeditor build #113: STILL FAILING in 2 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_incidenceeditor/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_incidenceeditor build #161: STILL FAILING in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_incidenceeditor/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_incidenceeditor build #151: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_incidenceeditor/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_incidenceeditor build #114: STILL FAILING in 3 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_incidenceeditor/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor build #290: STILL FAILING in 3 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor/290/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_incidenceeditor build #162: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_incidenceeditor/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_incidenceeditor build #152: STILL FAILING in 3 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_incidenceeditor/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kontact build #54: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kontact/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_incidenceeditor build #62: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_incidenceeditor/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #47: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mbox-importer build #52: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mbox-importer/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_incidenceeditor build #54: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_incidenceeditor/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_grantlee-editor build #54: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_grantlee-editor/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadiconsole build #51: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadiconsole/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #55: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libksieve build #82: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libksieve/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_knotes build #58: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_knotes/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #53: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter build #55: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarm build #49: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarm/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akregator build #66: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akregator/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_eventviews build #44: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_eventviews/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime build #63: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #94: STILL FAILING in 6 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_calendarsupport build #60: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_calendarsupport/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #74: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mbox-importer build #74: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mbox-importer/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadiconsole build #64: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadiconsole/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_grantlee-editor build #53: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_grantlee-editor/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kopete build #80: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kopete/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #95: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #40: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pim-sieve-editor/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libksieve build #61: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libksieve/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #64: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalarm build #50: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalarm/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_eventviews build #44: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_eventviews/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #64: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akregator build #70: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akregator/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotes build #69: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotes/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #72: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kopete build #81: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kopete/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalarmcal build #88: STILL FAILING in 3 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalarmcal/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarmcal build #278: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarmcal/278/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalarmcal build #102: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalarmcal/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalarmcal build #102: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalarmcal/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libgravatar build #54: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libgravatar/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #76: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaddressbook build #72: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaddressbook/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #73: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kontact build #71: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kontact/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_korganizer build #65: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_korganizer/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalarmcal build #89: STILL FAILING in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalarmcal/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarmcal build #279: STILL FAILING in 2 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarmcal/279/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalarmcal build #103: STILL FAILING in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalarmcal/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalarmcal build #103: STILL FAILING in 3 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalarmcal/103/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @myfenris, :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #79: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail build #104: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #109: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/109/
<santa_> good morning everyone
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> morning
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kaddressbook build #43: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kaddressbook/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calendarsupport build #72: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calendarsupport/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libgravatar build #33: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libgravatar/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailimporter build #48: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailimporter/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-addons build #82: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-addons/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_korganizer build #40: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_korganizer/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail build #45: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #36: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailcommon build #53: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailcommon/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailcommon build #74: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailcommon/74/
<acheronuk> [10:57] <acheronuk> hi. what part of the installer decides to install language-pack-kde-*yourlanguage* ?
<acheronuk> [10:58] <acheronuk> with our next applications uploads, we will likely want to stop installing kde language packs, as all translations will have moved to the apps themselves
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Santa you have considered that yet?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_messagelib build #68: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_messagelib/68/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> (1) break replace against on language packs, and stop installing them, end of
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> or
<santa_> I don't know very much of the installer as I have been working here mostly on packaging and automation of packaging
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> (2) make the l10n and or language-pack-kde-* dummy transitionals that install no files or deps.
<santa_> wrt the kde-l10n packages they shouldn't be removed as long as we have the kdelibs from kde 4
<santa_> (1) is the correct one
<santa_> we already did that for some packages which we ported to frameworks
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @santa_, yeah, well I wasn't really expecting you to know about the installer. that was what I just asked in release
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> FYI
<santa_> ok
<santa_> regarding the breaks/replaces you need to use that substvar which provides the names of all the kde-l10n-* packages
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> yeah (1) is the preferable (2) would be if forced to go another way for this release
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> yep. I know about the substvar. just need to know what packages to apply it to newly for 17.12
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> should not be hard to work out manually, but I seem to recall you had a script?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #123: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/123/
<anarcho> Hi all! Can anyone help with getting bluetooth working in Kubuntu 17.10 running in virtbox? Thanks
<santa_> acheronuk: no script, I did that manually, since you need to check the installed files
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<acheronuk> santa_: https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/umbrello/commit/?h=kubuntu_bionic_archive&id=de80d00b019149c694809811259fee66109b60af
<acheronuk> looks like you merged changes made by a neon script
<acheronuk> that is probably what I was thinking of
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #124: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2066: SUCCESS in 1 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2066/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2066: SUCCESS in 1 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2066/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2066: SUCCESS in 4 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2066/
<santa_> acheronuk: yes but we couldn't have such scriptery here because that depends on being able to read the installed files, which would need a binary package build
<santa_> i.e. it couldn't be implemented as "do-all <our_script>"
<santa_> they could do it in neon because it was implemented as an inner piece of their ci
<santa_> we can't do this kind of things here yet
<acheronuk> yeah. I understand
<santa_> so the easiest solution for us was manually cherry-picking and tweaking that from neon
<acheronuk> maybe have another look
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2067: SUCCESS in 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2067/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2067: SUCCESS in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2067/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2067: SUCCESS in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2067/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> morning folks.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Hai
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Hey Simon
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> Howdy folks! Do you think I could be added to https://kubuntu.org/the-kubuntu-team/?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @nggraham, Will have to chat with other Kubuntu Council members
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> no problemo
<santa_> acheronuk: so right now you are working on applications, aren't you?
<acheronuk> yes
<santa_> ok, which version and which ppa?
<acheronuk> 17.12.2 in staging-kdeapplications
<santa_> ah, ok, I see them now
<santa_> so you already got that extra space I presume
<acheronuk> we have got some extra on some ppas. I forget which 
<acheronuk> and build score priorities bumped slighlty
<santa_> ok
<acheronuk> though that is not as important as it was a few weeks ago, when so many builder were out of action
<acheronuk> btw. I'm updating the 17.08 l10n to take out the stuff that conflicts with 17.12 apps, then break/replace against less than that modified version.
<tsimonq2> Kool
<santa_> ok, we will get the iron hand graphs again soon here: http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/ka-iron-hand_reports/applications_staging/
<acheronuk> that means that it's not actually critical to remove the l10n from our installs. just woould be nice
<acheronuk> cool. thanks
<santa_> once that's done other thing I would like to do is releasing our latest 2.1 beta 6 KA code as RC
<acheronuk> I wondered about that, but left it to ask you
<santa_> and then as final release next week or so
<acheronuk> sounds good
<santa_> I will try to do this soon
<santa_> 1. release this as RC
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmix build #36: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmix/36/
<santa_> 2. write a mail to the mailing list explaining that next week it will become the default stable release
<santa_> 3. next week release it as a stable version in the stable ppa for KA
<santa_> and that's it about KA for now
<santa_> in parallel I'm going to resurrect the tritemio builds
<santa_> I was writing a setup guide as part of the op krakren, do you remember?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmix build #128: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmix/128/
<acheronuk> that will be good as well. got by with chancing it in the archive on tests, but pre-upload runs again would be great
<santa_> well, I'm going to pause the op kraken temporarily in order to get the tritemio builds asap and support you with autopkgtests fixing
<santa_> once that's done I would try to complete the setup guide
<santa_> there was a lot of progress on that guide btw
<acheronuk> I honestly did not get around to looking. :/
<acheronuk> I must do
<santa_> there's no rush to do that because it isn't finished and I might need to fix stuff in the text we already have
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmix build #37: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmix/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_palapeli build #28: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_palapeli/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmix build #129: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmix/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkcddb build #63: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkcddb/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkcddb build #75: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkcddb/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkgeomap build #48: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkgeomap/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkgeomap build #81: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkgeomap/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdecoration build #227: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdecoration/227/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-02-18
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-calendar build #126: STILL FAILING in 3 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-calendar/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalarmcal build #104: STILL FAILING in 4 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalarmcal/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #145: FAILURE in 4 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-auth-handler/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwin build #237: STILL FAILING in 5 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwin/237/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-send-file build #123: FAILURE in 6 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-send-file/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-vault build #43: STILL FAILING in 6 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-vault/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-integration build #131: FAILURE in 6 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-integration/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kblog build #115: STILL FAILING in 6 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kblog/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktnef build #113: FAILURE in 7 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktnef/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksysguard build #115: STILL FAILING in 8 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksysguard/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_spectacle build #149: STILL FAILING in 8 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_spectacle/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalarmcal build #104: STILL FAILING in 8 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalarmcal/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkgapi build #113: STILL FAILING in 8 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkgapi/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_okular build #142: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_okular/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #147: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #98: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_falkon build #92: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_falkon/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ruqola build #140: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ruqola/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kgpg build #133: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kgpg/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-call-ui build #88: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-call-ui/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kblog build #120: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kblog/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-contact-list build #82: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-contact-list/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #77: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-notes build #98: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-notes/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmbox build #64: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmbox/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kimap build #124: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kimap/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-kded-module build #129: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-kded-module/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #178: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #114: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_dolphin-plugins/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktnef build #98: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktnef/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kgpg build #79: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kgpg/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #117: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kopete build #166: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kopete/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-text-ui build #135: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-text-ui/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_breeze build #124: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_breeze/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ark build #144: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ark/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-calendar build #127: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-calendar/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalarmcal build #105: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalarmcal/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #146: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-auth-handler/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-send-file build #124: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-send-file/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwin build #238: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwin/238/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-vault build #44: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-vault/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kblog build #116: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kblog/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktnef build #114: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktnef/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kleopatra build #185: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kleopatra/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksysguard build #116: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksysguard/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-integration build #132: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-integration/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_spectacle build #150: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_spectacle/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkgapi build #114: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkgapi/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalarmcal build #105: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalarmcal/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #99: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #148: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kgpg build #134: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kgpg/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkgapi build #131: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkgapi/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-call-ui build #89: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-call-ui/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-search build #160: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-search/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_okular build #143: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_okular/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-search build #148: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-search/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kblog build #121: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kblog/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-contact-list build #83: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-contact-list/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #113: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-contact-runner/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #78: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ruqola build #141: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ruqola/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktnef build #99: STILL FAILING in 9 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktnef/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-kded-module build #130: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-kded-module/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #193: STILL FAILING in 7 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #118: STILL FAILING in 7 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #115: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_dolphin-plugins/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmailtransport build #145: STILL FAILING in 6 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmailtransport/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_khotkeys build #102: STILL FAILING in 8 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_khotkeys/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kgpg build #80: STILL FAILING in 9 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kgpg/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_oxygen build #129: STILL FAILING in 8 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_oxygen/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_powerdevil build #147: STILL FAILING in 8 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_powerdevil/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-desktop build #220: STILL FAILING in 9 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-desktop/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_powerdevil build #128: STILL FAILING in 6 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_powerdevil/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-text-ui build #136: STILL FAILING in 6 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-text-ui/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcalutils build #142: STILL FAILING in 5 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcalutils/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmailtransport build #200: STILL FAILING in 5 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmailtransport/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_khotkeys build #117: STILL FAILING in 7 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_khotkeys/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #180: STILL FAILING in 7 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-desktop build #223: STILL FAILING in 7 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-desktop/223/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_oxygen build #139: STILL FAILING in 7 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_oxygen/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcalutils build #105: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcalutils/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kexi build #134: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kexi/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkgapi build #132: STILL FAILING in 2 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkgapi/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-search build #161: STILL FAILING in 2 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-search/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_cantor build #110: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_cantor/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalzium build #83: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalzium/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-search build #149: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-search/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #194: STILL FAILING in 2 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #114: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-contact-runner/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmailtransport build #146: STILL FAILING in 2 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmailtransport/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #209: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_cantor build #122: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_cantor/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdevelop build #182: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdevelop/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_khotkeys build #103: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_khotkeys/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_powerdevil build #148: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_powerdevil/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_oxygen build #130: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_oxygen/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-desktop build #221: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-desktop/221/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcalutils build #143: STILL FAILING in 2 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcalutils/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmailtransport build #201: STILL FAILING in 2 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmailtransport/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kexi build #184: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kexi/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_powerdevil build #129: STILL FAILING in 3 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_powerdevil/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_khotkeys build #118: STILL FAILING in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_khotkeys/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #181: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkdepim build #145: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkdepim/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcalutils build #106: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcalutils/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_oxygen build #140: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_oxygen/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-desktop build #224: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-desktop/224/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmenuedit build #131: STILL FAILING in 2 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmenuedit/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kopete build #167: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kopete/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmenuedit build #135: STILL FAILING in 3 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmenuedit/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-integration build #98: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-integration/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #258: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/258/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdevelop build #183: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdevelop/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kexi build #135: STILL FAILING in 8 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kexi/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_grantlee-editor build #104: STILL FAILING in 2 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_grantlee-editor/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_incidenceeditor build #153: STILL FAILING in 2 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_incidenceeditor/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #78: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail-account-wizard/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akregator build #157: STILL FAILING in 3 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akregator/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_pim-data-exporter build #113: STILL FAILING in 3 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_pim-data-exporter/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadiconsole build #147: STILL FAILING in 4 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadiconsole/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalarm build #117: STILL FAILING in 4 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalarm/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mbox-importer build #100: FAILURE in 4 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mbox-importer/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #146: FAILURE in 4 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #107: STILL FAILING in 4 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kontact build #106: FAILURE in 4 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kontact/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_knotes build #122: FAILURE in 4 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_knotes/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #150: FAILURE in 4 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_pim-sieve-editor/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-runtime build #131: STILL FAILING in 4 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-runtime/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkdepim build #146: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkdepim/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmenuedit build #132: STILL FAILING in 4 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmenuedit/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmenuedit build #136: STILL FAILING in 3 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmenuedit/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadiconsole build #179: STILL FAILING in 2 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadiconsole/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_incidenceeditor build #163: STILL FAILING in 2 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_incidenceeditor/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalarm build #85: STILL FAILING in 2 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalarm/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_grantlee-editor build #154: FAILURE in 2 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_grantlee-editor/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #146: FAILURE in 2 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #160: FAILURE in 2 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kexi build #185: STILL FAILING in 8 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kexi/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kontact build #143: FAILURE in 4 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kontact/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knotes build #169: FAILURE in 4 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knotes/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #112: FAILURE in 4 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pim-data-exporter/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #165: FAILURE in 4 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mbox-importer build #125: FAILURE in 4 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mbox-importer/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akregator build #145: FAILURE in 5 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akregator/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libksieve build #161: FAILURE in 5 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libksieve/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #249: FAILURE in 5 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime/249/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_incidenceeditor build #154: STILL FAILING in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_incidenceeditor/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_grantlee-editor build #105: STILL FAILING in 3 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_grantlee-editor/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #79: STILL FAILING in 2 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail-account-wizard/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akregator build #158: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akregator/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_pim-data-exporter build #114: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_pim-data-exporter/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadiconsole build #148: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadiconsole/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalarm build #118: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalarm/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mbox-importer build #101: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mbox-importer/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #147: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #108: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kontact build #107: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kontact/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_knotes build #123: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_knotes/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #151: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_pim-sieve-editor/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-runtime build #132: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-runtime/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kaddressbook build #132: STILL FAILING in 2 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kaddressbook/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_korganizer build #113: STILL FAILING in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_korganizer/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail build #138: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace build #262: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace/262/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-addons build #211: STILL FAILING in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-addons/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_incidenceeditor build #164: STILL FAILING in 3 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_incidenceeditor/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_grantlee-editor build #155: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_grantlee-editor/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalarm build #86: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalarm/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #161: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #147: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knotes build #170: STILL FAILING in 2 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knotes/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #113: STILL FAILING in 2 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pim-data-exporter/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mbox-importer build #126: STILL FAILING in 2 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mbox-importer/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kontact build #144: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kontact/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #166: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadiconsole build #180: STILL FAILING in 4 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadiconsole/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akregator build #146: STILL FAILING in 2 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akregator/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libksieve build #162: STILL FAILING in 2 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libksieve/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #250: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime/250/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_korganizer build #153: STILL FAILING in 2 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_korganizer/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #148: FAILURE in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #277: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/277/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #276: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/276/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kaddressbook build #141: STILL FAILING in 4 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kaddressbook/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kaddressbook build #133: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kaddressbook/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_korganizer build #114: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_korganizer/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail build #139: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace build #263: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace/263/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-addons build #212: STILL FAILING in 2 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-addons/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libgravatar build #88: STILL FAILING in 3 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libgravatar/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mailimporter build #111: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mailimporter/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_calendarsupport build #130: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_calendarsupport/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libksieve build #117: FAILURE in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libksieve/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_korganizer build #154: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_korganizer/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #149: STILL FAILING in 2 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kaddressbook build #142: STILL FAILING in 2 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kaddressbook/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #277: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/277/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #278: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/278/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calendarsupport build #141: STILL FAILING in 2 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calendarsupport/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailcommon build #195: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailcommon/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libgravatar build #89: STILL FAILING in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libgravatar/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mailimporter build #112: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mailimporter/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libksieve build #118: STILL FAILING in 2 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libksieve/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_calendarsupport build #131: STILL FAILING in 2 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_calendarsupport/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_messagelib build #155: STILL FAILING in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_messagelib/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailcommon build #196: STILL FAILING in 2 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailcommon/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calendarsupport build #142: STILL FAILING in 3 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calendarsupport/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailimporter build #154: STILL FAILING in 2 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailimporter/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #327: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/327/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_eventviews build #120: FAILURE in 4 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_eventviews/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kholidays build #153: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kholidays/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_messagelib build #156: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_messagelib/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-contacts build #177: STILL FAILING in 3 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-contacts/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailimporter build #155: STILL FAILING in 2 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailimporter/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #328: STILL FAILING in 2 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/328/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_eventviews build #121: STILL FAILING in 3 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_eventviews/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libgravatar build #103: FAILURE in 2 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libgravatar/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #165: FAILURE in 3 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-contacts build #178: STILL FAILING in 2 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-contacts/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kholidays build #154: STILL FAILING in 8 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kholidays/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #107: STILL FAILING in 3 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libgravatar build #104: STILL FAILING in 3 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libgravatar/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #166: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #195: STILL FAILING in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #108: STILL FAILING in 2 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkdepim build #158: STILL FAILING in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkdepim/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwin build #187: FIXED in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwin/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #196: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkdepim build #159: STILL FAILING in 3 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkdepim/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcalcore build #144: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcalcore/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_eventviews build #142: FAILURE in 2 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_eventviews/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mailcommon build #86: STILL FAILING in 4 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mailcommon/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_eventviews build #143: STILL FAILING in 3 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_eventviews/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcalcore build #145: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcalcore/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mailcommon build #87: STILL FAILING in 2 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mailcommon/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pimcommon build #186: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pimcommon/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_pimcommon build #147: STILL FAILING in 3 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_pimcommon/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-workspace build #241: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-workspace/241/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pimcommon build #187: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pimcommon/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_pimcommon build #148: STILL FAILING in 2 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_pimcommon/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_purpose build #134: STILL FAILING in 4 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_purpose/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_purpose build #192: FAILURE in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_purpose/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_purpose build #77: FAILURE in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_purpose/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_purpose build #135: STILL FAILING in 2 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_purpose/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_purpose build #193: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_purpose/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_purpose build #78: STILL FAILING in 5 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_purpose/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2068: SUCCESS in 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2068/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2068: SUCCESS in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2068/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2068: SUCCESS in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2068/
<santa_> good morning everyone
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<santa_> hi
<BluesKaj> hey santa_
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_purpose build #136: STILL FAILING in 4 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_purpose/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_purpose build #137: STILL FAILING in 4 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_purpose/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_purpose build #194: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_purpose/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_purpose build #79: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_purpose/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_okular build #144: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_okular/144/
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> Plasma running on the Nintendo switch: https://mobile.twitter.com/fail0verflow/status/964954316892119040
<IrcsomeBot> <tomazcanabrava> Jesus ahahah
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcalcore build #146: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcalcore/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcalcore build #147: STILL FAILING in 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcalcore/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2069: SUCCESS in 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2069/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2069: SUCCESS in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2069/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2069: SUCCESS in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2069/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kexi build #136: STILL FAILING in 8 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kexi/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #80: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail-account-wizard/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-vault build #45: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-vault/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-contact-list build #84: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-contact-list/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #109: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-call-ui build #90: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-call-ui/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-kded-module build #131: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-kded-module/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kblog build #117: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kblog/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #147: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-auth-handler/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-send-file build #125: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-send-file/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mbox-importer build #102: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mbox-importer/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalarmcal build #106: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalarmcal/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #115: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-contact-runner/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #119: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_khotkeys build #104: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_khotkeys/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_grantlee-editor build #106: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_grantlee-editor/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-calendar build #128: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-calendar/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_spectacle build #151: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_spectacle/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #79: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_knotes build #124: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_knotes/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kexi build #137: STILL FAILING in 7 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kexi/137/
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> @nggraham, opss .. i think i forgot to renew 2 years back
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> Hello Khairul Aizat Kamarudzzaman, … Your membership in the Kubuntu Members (kubuntu-members) team has … expired. … <https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members> … Regards, … The Launchpad team
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> can i reapply ?
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> :(
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> i think i missed the email reminder that was sent to me :( .. my bad ..
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libksieve build #119: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libksieve/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_oxygen build #131: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_oxygen/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkgapi build #115: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkgapi/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akregator build #159: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akregator/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_powerdevil build #149: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_powerdevil/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kgpg build #81: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kgpg/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-text-ui build #137: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-text-ui/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #100: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/100/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @myfenris, @acheronuk etc. Please add him back
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktnef build #100: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktnef/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #195: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksysguard build #117: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksysguard/117/
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> thanks a lot .. really much appreciated
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmenuedit build #133: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmenuedit/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_eventviews build #144: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_eventviews/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #148: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadiconsole build #149: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadiconsole/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-desktop build #222: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-desktop/222/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mailcommon build #88: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mailcommon/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdevelop build #184: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdevelop/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_incidenceeditor build #155: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_incidenceeditor/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail build #140: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kontact build #108: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kontact/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_pim-data-exporter build #115: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_pim-data-exporter/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #152: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_pim-sieve-editor/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalarm build #119: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalarm/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-runtime build #133: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-runtime/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kaddressbook build #134: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kaddressbook/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_korganizer build #115: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_korganizer/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail build #141: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-addons build #213: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-addons/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmailtransport build #147: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmailtransport/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-search build #162: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-search/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kholidays build #155: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kholidays/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcalutils build #107: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcalutils/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-contacts build #179: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-contacts/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kholidays build #156: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kholidays/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libgravatar build #90: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libgravatar/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #109: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mailimporter build #113: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mailimporter/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_calendarsupport build #132: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_calendarsupport/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_messagelib build #157: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_messagelib/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkdepim build #160: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkdepim/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_pimcommon build #149: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_pimcommon/149/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @myfenris done I think
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_powerdevil build #130: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_powerdevil/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_oxygen build #141: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_oxygen/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_khotkeys build #119: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_khotkeys/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-desktop build #225: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-desktop/225/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #182: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_powerdevil build #131: STILL FAILING in 2 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_powerdevil/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_khotkeys build #120: STILL FAILING in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_khotkeys/120/
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> tq so much
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #183: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-desktop build #226: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-desktop/226/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_oxygen build #142: STILL FAILING in 4 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_oxygen/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace build #264: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace/264/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-integration build #133: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-integration/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace build #265: STILL FAILING in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace/265/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwin build #239: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwin/239/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwin build #240: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwin/240/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcalcore build #400: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcalcore/400/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcalcore build #148: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcalcore/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwin build #241: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwin/241/
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> thoughts on Kubuntu making an alternate Minimal version? … It would be like Kubuntu but just the basics of it. … Fewer apps by default basically.
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> the reason I bring it up is because I had a conversation with some people about the Neon User LTS being hidden from download. When I asked why care about Neon LTS vs Kubuntu LTS and their reasoning fell basically to "Neon comes with fewer apps by default so I can install what I want".
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> I dont mean Kubuntu LTS as in 16.04 because that version of Plasma is not an LTS but in regards to say 18.04
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @MichaelTun You saw the OMGubuntu new piece?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> *news
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> if that installer option looks feasible for kubuntu, maybe. release team had some doubts IIRC from the other day
<valorie> there are some people who would like to see the alternate (text) installer
<valorie> but again, do we have the testers?
<valorie> I'm not willing to release anything that does not have full test coverage
<valorie> especially since there is the mini-iso, server iso etc as alternatives now, without us having to test them
<acheronuk> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2018/02/ubuntu-18-04-minimal-install-option
<acheronuk> not if us using that option is what Micheal means?
<acheronuk> installer option. not a separate iso?
<valorie> oh, that would be cool
<valorie> we'd have to add more testing questions I think though
<valorie> so it would be more work testing each ISO, but not more downloading
<valorie> which is doubleplusgood
<valorie> do they do that by some tagging in the seed, or what?
<acheronuk> an exclusion list. which is not great
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> @valorie, I dont want the installer to be alternate. *buntu is for a certain audience and text install is not really applicable to that audience. The amount of applications installed though, that could be.
<valorie> got it
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> I know a lot of people whose main complaint about Kubuntu is "I have to remove so many applications". I was thinking something that allowed for the applications to not be installed instead
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> oh exclusion list, hmm
<valorie> @michaeltun - I think this could probably be suggested on Kubuntu-devel list
<valorie> it would be good to suggest specifically what you would like to see on the "mini" kubuntu
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwin build #242: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwin/242/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> wel will have to see exactly what solution goes in for ubuntu in the end, then see if kubuntu can 'plug in' to it
<valorie> I personally wouldn't use such an install, because I'd have to install a bunch of stuff!
<valorie> and I already DO install some stuff on top
<valorie> I can't see what I'd remove.....
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> PIM!
<valorie> well, I don't use it, but why remove?
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> I think this would cover all preferences. Kubuntu regular for the basic install people mostly expect and then the minimal for those who want to control what is installed. For example, I cant stand KMail so I remove that immediately in Kubuntu. Stuff like that.
<valorie> I'm not short on disk space
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Y'all should convert to the Church of Calamares where I'll implement this much better than Ubiquity :)
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> @tsimonq2, maybe better fitting to be a Buffet :)
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I'm all for squid pasta after 18.04
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> :D
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> those baby octopi are quite tasty as well
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Lol
<valorie> omg sooooo good!
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> you know what is not relevant at all but somewhat interesting . . . octopi is what people think it is called because "octopusses" sounds weird . . . but the technical term actually is "octopusses". You're welcome.
<valorie> absolutely fell in love with them at the A Coruna Akademy
<valorie> never have gone squidding, but people still do right off the docks in Seattel
<valorie> Seattle
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> never been squidding and dont find it appealing. Have been fishing, didnt like it.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @MichaelTun, Me neither
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I don't have the patience for it
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> I'll send an email to the mailing list about what I would remove as soon as I get time to do that. Hopefully I dont forget :)
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> me neither. unless you count in a restaurant, with sauce, and a fork
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> that is seafooding
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> more generally, that is also good :)
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Mmmm.... hungry
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> I just had pizzadillas, I named it this because Pizza ingredients cooked Quesadilla style
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> Will Kubuntu 18.04 have KDE Frameworks 5.44, or 5.43?
<valorie> should be 5.43 I image
<valorie> that's what I have from backports in Artful
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @nggraham Is there a good reason to have 5.44? kio-file privilage stuff?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> because 5.44 would need a FFE
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> I was just curious, since I'm landing the Ctrl+H show/hide file shortcuts on master
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> so they will be in Apps 18.04 and Framewotks 5.44
<valorie> (expected) Sat March 3rd, 2018 < -- awfully late for us
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> which means we'll need to patch at least Dolphin, and we will also need to patch KIO if we take Frameworks 5.43
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> we can cherry pick patches if the are sane for ealrier versions
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> cool
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> I'll open a task for that
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> We have FFEd frameworks frequently in the past. It will only miss the freeze deadline by a little
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> We'll have to see when the changes are finalised
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> afternoon folks
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> evening
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> https://phabricator.kde.org/T8004
<valorie> thanks nate
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> no problemo
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @nggraham, looks fairly harmless
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @acheronuk, fatefull words!
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> haha
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> 'mostly harmless'
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> yeah, it was a pretty simple set of patches
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @nggraham, If we go with that, what pic?
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> (Photo, 290x290) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/b0pwEG6H/file_4754.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> ok
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> 👍
<valorie> :-)
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> what Qt version are we planning to ship?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Qt 5.9.4
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> That's my job :)
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> thanks
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @tsimonq2, 5.9.5 if it's released in time, and bugfixes from there too
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> So it's safe to say 5.9 LTS I think
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> Thanks!
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> np
<ahoneybun> really weird sphinx from python2 worked. python3-sphinx does not work.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @nggraham mind grabbing some screenshots of the 18.04 install?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> http://docs.kubuntu.co.uk/1604/docs/installation.html
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> Can't right now, I'm afraid. I'm out and away from my 18.04 test machine
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> not right now lol. just a placeholder.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #148: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ruqola build #142: STILL FAILING in 5 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ruqola/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #184: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kexi build #186: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kexi/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #149: STILL FAILING in 2 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ruqola build #143: STILL FAILING in 5 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ruqola/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #185: STILL FAILING in 5 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_grantlee-editor build #156: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_grantlee-editor/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knotes build #171: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knotes/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #149: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkgapi build #133: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkgapi/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #116: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_dolphin-plugins/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akregator build #147: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akregator/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktnef build #115: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktnef/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kblog build #122: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kblog/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_oxygen build #143: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_oxygen/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_powerdevil build #132: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_powerdevil/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_khotkeys build #121: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_khotkeys/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kexi build #187: STILL FAILING in 8 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kexi/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libksieve build #163: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libksieve/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-desktop build #227: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-desktop/227/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcalutils build #144: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcalutils/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailcommon build #197: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailcommon/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1045: SUCCESS in 6 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1045/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #96: STILL FAILING in 8 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmenuedit build #137: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmenuedit/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailimporter build #156: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailimporter/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plymouth-kcm build #78: UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plymouth-kcm/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-vault build #33: UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-vault/33/
#kubuntu-devel 2019-02-11
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_okular build #127: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_okular/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdevelop build #156: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdevelop/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_spectacle build #61: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_spectacle/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalzium build #119: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalzium/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kio-extras build #94: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kio-extras/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdeconnect-kde build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdeconnect-kde/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-pa build #137: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-pa/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #150: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_k3b build #129: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_k3b/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kitinerary build #55: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kitinerary/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kwin build #164: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kwin/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-workspace build #162: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-workspace/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_spectacle build #62: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_spectacle/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_okular build #128: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_okular/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libksane build #210: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libksane/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_print-manager build #122: STILL FAILING in 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_print-manager/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_print-manager build #185: STILL FAILING in 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_print-manager/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_print-manager build #32: STILL FAILING in 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_print-manager/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdevelop build #157: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdevelop/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_print-manager build #131: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_print-manager/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libksane build #98: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libksane/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libksane build #246: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libksane/246/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libksane build #136: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libksane/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_print-manager build #90: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_print-manager/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_print-manager build #123: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_print-manager/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_print-manager build #186: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_print-manager/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_print-manager build #33: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_print-manager/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2777: SUCCESS in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2777/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2777: SUCCESS in 1 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2777/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2777: SUCCESS in 4 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2777/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kauth build #30: UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kauth/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kauth build #110: UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kauth/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kauth build #246: UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kauth/246/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kauth build #111: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kauth/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kauth build #247: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kauth/247/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kauth build #31: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kauth/31/
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2778: SUCCESS in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2778/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2778: SUCCESS in 1 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2778/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2778: SUCCESS in 4 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2778/
#kubuntu-devel 2019-02-12
<[Relic]> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Kubuntu, please follow the instructions at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Bugs/Reporting to report the issue to the developers.
<valorie> [Relic]: the easy way is via the cli: `ubuntu-bug packagename`
<valorie> where packagename=the actual name of the package
<[Relic]> needed to check if it was reported
<valorie> ok
<valorie> when you use ubuntu-bug it does present you with matching BRs
<valorie> and you can just click "yes this affects me"
<valorie> and comment if you want
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_latte-dock build #293: FAILURE in 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_latte-dock/293/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_latte-dock build #145: FAILURE in 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_latte-dock/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_latte-dock build #30: FAILURE in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_latte-dock/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_latte-dock build #282: FAILURE in 5 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_latte-dock/282/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_latte-dock build #294: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_latte-dock/294/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_latte-dock build #146: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_latte-dock/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_latte-dock build #31: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_latte-dock/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kleopatra build #110: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kleopatra/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-vault build #213: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-vault/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze-gtk build #269: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze-gtk/269/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksysguard build #200: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksysguard/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libksane build #211: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libksane/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_latte-dock build #283: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_latte-dock/283/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-integration build #220: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-integration/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pimcommon build #214: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pimcommon/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_print-manager build #132: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_print-manager/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-workspace build #297: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-workspace/297/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_oxygen build #179: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_oxygen/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khotkeys build #193: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khotkeys/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_powerdevil build #204: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_powerdevil/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-cli-tools build #105: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-cli-tools/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #275: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/275/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-desktop build #359: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-desktop/359/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmenuedit build #127: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmenuedit/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2779: SUCCESS in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2779/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2779: SUCCESS in 1 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2779/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2779: SUCCESS in 4 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2779/
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> Fwd from acheronuk: https://twitter.com/kdecommunity/status/1095297280909955072
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> Fwd from acheronuk: Building for Disco now
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> Fwd from acheronuk: For Cosmic I have updated the PPA we were testing the beta in to 5.15.0. People can test from there if they wish. I'll try to decide in the next few days whether it looks good enough to copy to Kubuntu's main backports PPA.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ruqola build #135: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ruqola/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ruqola build #25: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ruqola/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #232: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/232/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_pimcommon build #23: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_pimcommon/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata build #206: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kidentitymanagement build #24: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kidentitymanagement/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-workspace build #34: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-workspace/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kitinerary build #23: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kitinerary/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_okteta build #107: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_okteta/107/
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> And kopying to backports-landing now
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krita build #296: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krita/296/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krita build #156: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krita/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_okteta build #30: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_okteta/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_krita build #29: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_krita/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_trojita build #23: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_trojita/23/
<IrcsomeBot1> <myfenris> 👍🏻
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kpimtextedit build #23: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kpimtextedit/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpackage build #215: FIXED in 1 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpackage/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjobwidgets build #160: FIXED in 1 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjobwidgets/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_mailcommon build #30: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_mailcommon/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdnssd build #212: FIXED in 1 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdnssd/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kholidays build #223: FIXED in 1 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kholidays/223/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #227: FIXED in 1 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_modemmanager-qt/227/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpty build #197: FIXED in 1 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpty/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #81: FIXED in 1 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kde-cli-tools/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze-icons build #234: FIXED in 1 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze-icons/234/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kunitconversion build #221: FIXED in 1 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kunitconversion/221/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_khotkeys build #147: FIXED in 1 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_khotkeys/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kimageformats build #161: FIXED in 1 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kimageformats/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_attica build #189: FIXED in 1 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_attica/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcrash build #214: FIXED in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcrash/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kidletime build #241: FIXED in 1 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kidletime/241/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwayland build #228: FIXED in 1 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwayland/228/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcompletion build #233: FIXED in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcompletion/233/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_messagelib build #29: STILL FAILING in 4 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_messagelib/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kplotting build #225: FIXED in 1 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kplotting/225/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_solid build #206: FIXED in 1 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_solid/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitemmodels build #219: FIXED in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitemmodels/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_marble build #31: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_marble/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_prison build #167: FIXED in 1 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_prison/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_systemsettings build #125: FIXED in 1 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_systemsettings/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdiagram build #21: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdiagram/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #233: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/233/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_bluez-qt build #204: FIXED in 1 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_bluez-qt/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kitinerary build #33: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kitinerary/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdbusaddons build #190: FIXED in 1 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdbusaddons/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #193: FIXED in 1 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-desktop/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_powerdevil build #128: FIXED in 1 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_powerdevil/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #26: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-calendar/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #260: FIXED in 1 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_networkmanager-qt/260/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_threadweaver build #247: FIXED in 1 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_threadweaver/247/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotifications build #153: FIXED in 1 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotifications/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #185: FIXED in 1 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_oxygen-icons5/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sonnet build #232: FIXED in 1 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sonnet/232/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #135: FIXED in 1 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjs build #175: FIXED in 1 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjs/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkdegames build #27: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkdegames/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwin build #46: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwin/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitemviews build #187: FIXED in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitemviews/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #256: FIXED in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/256/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kglobalaccel build #154: FIXED in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kglobalaccel/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kemoticons build #214: FIXED in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kemoticons/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdesu build #120: FIXED in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdesu/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcodecs build #231: FIXED in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcodecs/231/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmenuedit build #83: FIXED in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmenuedit/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjsembed build #237: FIXED in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjsembed/237/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kguiaddons build #210: FIXED in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kguiaddons/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_messagelib build #33: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_messagelib/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #321: STILL FAILING in 4 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/321/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #250: STILL FAILING in 5 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/250/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akregator build #247: STILL FAILING in 6 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akregator/247/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #245: STILL FAILING in 6 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/245/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail build #291: STILL FAILING in 9 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail/291/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_systemsettings build #247: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_systemsettings/247/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #151: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kde-cli-tools/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcontacts build #22: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcontacts/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_powerdevil build #190: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_powerdevil/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpeople build #175: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpeople/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #178: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_grantlee-editor build #204: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_grantlee-editor/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaddressbook build #229: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaddressbook/229/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmediaplayer build #244: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmediaplayer/244/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kgpg build #189: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kgpg/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_khotkeys build #192: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_khotkeys/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_purpose build #251: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_purpose/251/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadiconsole build #166: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadiconsole/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #292: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/292/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #305: STILL FAILING in 5 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/305/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mbox-importer build #172: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mbox-importer/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #171: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalarm build #141: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalarm/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #24: STILL FAILING in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kidentitymanagement/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_korganizer build #195: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_korganizer/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kleopatra build #238: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kleopatra/238/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_systemsettings build #309: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_systemsettings/309/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi build #31: STILL FAILING in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #227: NOW UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/227/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmenuedit build #197: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmenuedit/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwin build #192: STILL FAILING in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwin/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailcommon build #218: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailcommon/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kross build #174: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kross/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_khtml build #171: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_khtml/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kpimtextedit build #26: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kpimtextedit/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #324: FIXED in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop/324/
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Sweet.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmail build #27: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmail/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #164: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo build #184: NOW UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktexteditor build #269: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktexteditor/269/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_frameworkintegration build #204: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_frameworkintegration/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kactivities-stats build #117: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kactivities-stats/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdepim-addons build #33: NOW UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdepim-addons/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotifyconfig build #254: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotifyconfig/254/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #313: FIXED in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/313/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kplotting build #23: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kplotting/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #225 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_bluedevil build #1179: FAILURE in 8.1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_bluedevil/1179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_pimcommon build #26: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_pimcommon/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krunner build #148: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krunner/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #225: ABORTED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/225/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwin build #323: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwin/323/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-integration build #32: FAILURE in 6 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-integration/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmenuedit build #29: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmenuedit/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-integration build #219: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-integration/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pimcommon build #207: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pimcommon/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-pa build #36: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-pa/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-pa build #34: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-pa/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-pa build #138: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-pa/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-pa build #229: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-pa/229/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-pa build #157: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-pa/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-pa build #188: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-pa/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kscreen build #249: FIXED in 1 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kscreen/249/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-integration build #85: FAILURE in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-integration/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #158: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdesignerplugin/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kirigami2 build #264: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kirigami2/264/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kded build #152: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kded/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kwin build #32: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kwin/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knewstuff build #242: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knewstuff/242/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kactivities build #121: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kactivities/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwin build #47: STILL FAILING in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwin/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-workspace build #36: FAILURE in 6 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-workspace/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kinit build #130: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kinit/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcmutils build #164: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcmutils/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdewebkit build #156: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdewebkit/156/
<mparillo> Is there a place to see when Plasma 5.15 has completed building for DD?
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @mparillo, It has built in proposed
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> mparillo: migration is here http://people.ubuntu.com/~rikmills/ka-iron-hand_reports/plasma_archive/5.15.0_disco_proposed_migration.pdf
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> I have kicked the failed test
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwin build #193: STILL FAILING in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwin/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #168: FAILURE in 4 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-workspace/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdelibs4support build #241: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdelibs4support/241/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeclarative build #203: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeclarative/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kparts build #157: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kparts/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kconfig build #200: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kconfig/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcoreaddons build #183: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcoreaddons/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_karchive build #241: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_karchive/241/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ki18n build #261: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ki18n/261/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem build #232: NOW UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem/232/
<mparillo> OK, I upgraded my DD VM, and was getting ready to try to add Proposed. When I launch Discover, click on Sources in the lower left, then Sources in the upper right, I get presented with my password as usual, but I never get the tabbed dialogue box I expect. If somebody can confirm, I could create a bug report, but I recall some abuse when I created a bug that was caused by not fully released software.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdoctools build #176: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdoctools/176/
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> I'll see if I can confirm in the morning
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> I will confirm when I return home tonight.
<mparillo> Thank you
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> (Photo, 842x248) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/pzMprb9k/file_13177.jpg
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> mparillo ^^ looks why
<IrcsomeBot1> * acheronuk blames lubuntu and @tsimonq2
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> Sounds about right.😊
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> heeeeey :P
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, Try installing `python3-aptdaemon` and retrying
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> or a missing dep
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2, aha
#kubuntu-devel 2019-02-13
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2, that will insall packages using a 160MB more disk space
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> seems a tad ecessive!
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, O_o
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Not on my Lubuntu system
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> 39.0 MB download though, so maybe not so bad
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Yeah.
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2, should that not be a runtime dep then?
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-properties/0.97.2
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> *cough* oh, what problem?
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> :P
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/fPoOyGCb/file_13178.mp4
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/sJcHTjJl/file_13179.mp4
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/0tqAvnQJ/file_13180.mp4
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> anaother 39.MB on the iso though. I am fighting to get it down, and people keep adding more!
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> launchpad looks to be dying for the night, so time for 😴💤 perhaps
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kwin build #165: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kwin/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwallet build #162: FIXED in 1 hr 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwallet/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kbookmarks build #189: FIXED in 1 hr 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kbookmarks/189/
<mparillo> Thanks, so it is a packaging decision, but my vote is that it is really nice to have for not-yet-released versions. I think for normal users, they enable the backports PPA and then forget it.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kiconthemes build #157: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kiconthemes/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kservice build #206: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kservice/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio build #275: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio/275/
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> 5.15 working fine here on both 18.10 and 19.04 (after installing `python3-aptdaemon`).  No issues discovered (yet)....
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktextwidgets build #125: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktextwidgets/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-framework build #249: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-framework/249/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kxmlgui build #221: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kxmlgui/221/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2780: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2780/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2780: SUCCESS in 2 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2780/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2780: SUCCESS in 4 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2780/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #326: FAILURE in 8 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace/326/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwin build #311: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwin/311/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2781: SUCCESS in 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2781/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2781: SUCCESS in 2 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2781/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2781: SUCCESS in 4 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2781/
<BluesKaj> Hey all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2782: SUCCESS in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2782/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2782: SUCCESS in 2 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2782/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2782: SUCCESS in 4 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2782/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #226 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #226: ABORTED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/226/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-pa build #139: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-pa/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #151: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #36: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdeconnect-kde build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdeconnect-kde/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kio-extras build #95: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kio-extras/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-pa build #35: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-pa/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kio-extras build #31: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kio-extras/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_qtcurve build #27: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_qtcurve/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdeconnect-kde build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdeconnect-kde/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalzium build #120: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalzium/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_k3b build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_k3b/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_k3b build #130: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_k3b/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kalzium build #32: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kalzium/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kitinerary build #56: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kitinerary/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_konversation build #21: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_konversation/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdev-python build #138: FAILURE in 1 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdev-python/138/
#kubuntu-devel 2019-02-14
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kwin build #33: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kwin/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kwin build #166: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kwin/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-workspace build #35: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-workspace/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2783: SUCCESS in 1 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2783/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2783: SUCCESS in 1 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2783/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2783: SUCCESS in 4 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2783/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<acheronuk> !testers
<ubottu> Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping yofel, acheronuk, clivejo, soee, BluesKaj, lordievader, mamarley, mparillo, wxl, DarinMiller, tsimonq2 for more information.
<BluesKaj> acheronuk, what's up ?
<acheronuk> hi. bionic 18.04.2 isos need some testing if anyone can do that
<acheronuk> I've done quick VM tests of amd64, but more would be useful
<acheronuk> i386 is untested so far
<mparillo> That is where valorie sends her threatening e-mails to those who claim to care about i386
<BluesKaj> heh
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwindowsystem build #30: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwindowsystem/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem build #233: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem/233/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwindowsystem build #95: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwindowsystem/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2784: SUCCESS in 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2784/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2784: SUCCESS in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2784/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2784: SUCCESS in 4 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2784/
#kubuntu-devel 2019-02-15
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2785: SUCCESS in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2785/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2785: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2785/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2785: SUCCESS in 4 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2785/
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2786: SUCCESS in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2786/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2786: SUCCESS in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2786/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2786: SUCCESS in 4 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2786/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kio-extras build #206: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kio-extras/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #324: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/324/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdeconnect-kde build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdeconnect-kde/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #198: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-pa build #230: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-pa/230/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kitinerary build #67: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kitinerary/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_k3b build #205: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_k3b/205/
#kubuntu-devel 2019-02-16
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwin build #312: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwin/312/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » master build #153: SUCCESS in 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=master/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » linode-01 build #153: SUCCESS in 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=linode-01/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-01 build #153: SUCCESS in 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-01/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2787: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2787/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2787: SUCCESS in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2787/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2787: SUCCESS in 4 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2787/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2788: SUCCESS in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2788/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2788: SUCCESS in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2788/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2788: SUCCESS in 4 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2788/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2789: SUCCESS in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2789/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2789: SUCCESS in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2789/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2789: SUCCESS in 4 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2789/
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> Anything I can do to help to move backports-landing to backports?
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> I see 18.04.2 has very few official test reports.  It's a little late, but I now have time to test 18.04.2 if the feedback will serve any purpose.
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @DarinMiller, Yeah, too late for much point now.
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @DarinMiller, I'm conflicted about that. 5.14.1 bugfix is out on Tuesday...
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> ?  Do you mean 5.15.1 is out on Tuesday?
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> Yes
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> No hurry in my opinion.  Landing worked fine for one install.  But I did not know if Simon's patch needed testing.
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> The .1 bugfix release seems a sensible time to push to main backports PPA IMO
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> Sounds good to me.  I have a 3 day weekend with no exciting plans, so let me know what I can do to help.
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> Cheers :)
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> At the moment I am just sheperding the last of FW 5.55 through proposed. May do the non pim part of app 18.12.2 tomorow or Mon
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> Plasma is not much to do at the moment
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> I ddidn't make the same plasma packaging snafus that Neon did (merge related)
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> On a recent 18.10 update, apparently grub-install was ran so that my 18.10 partition now controlled by grub menu.  If this upstream or can Kubuntu override this "feature"?
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> Neon snafu's?  I did not notice any snafu's on my neon dev unstable upates over the last week or two...
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> Not easy to override for us. Really a Ubuntu thing
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @DarinMiller, Some dropped runtime deps, in stable -> user edition
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> thought as much.  I kept trying to fix it with grub-update but to no avail.  Had to run grub-install from Disco to restore order.
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @DarinMiller, Not a snafu really, but bad timing that 18.04.2 base files update from Ubuntu overwrote the Neon versioning in about:system
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> And for some reason discover is having issues with the update button for many in Neon, whereas I can't replicate it bug in Cosmic with backports
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> Prompted this sort of thread on reddit: https://www.reddit.com/r/kde/comments/aqycwp/how_can_we_help_keep_kde_neon_user_edition_from/
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> DIscover is improving dramatically, but I always forget to test it as it has had such a history of growing pains, I just automatically use the command line.
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/6QuIWwh5/file_13375.mp4
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> :)
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> Attempting to install kinit-dev on Cosmic with backports.
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> kinit-dev : Depends: kinit (= 5.52.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu18.10~ppa1) but 5.53.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu18.10~ppa1 is to be installed
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> looking at the backport control file, I do not see any reference to 5.53.  What am I missing.... https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kinit/tree/debian/control?h=kubuntu_cosmic_backports
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> Ubuntu package search also failed to enlighten: https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=kinit&searchon=names&suite=cosmic&section=all
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> On disco, the kinit-dev installs just fine....
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @DarinMiller, Backports PPA does not have 5.53 for cosmic. You must have maybe installed some 5.53 from a staging/landing PPA at some point?
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> Entirely possible, but not that I recall on my desktop.... not a big deal.  I was more interested in understading how to trouble shoot....
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> find any 5.53 packages and force downgrade them to 5.52
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> but fw is v 5.53 with current backports, yes? So I would have to ppa purge backports?
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> also, FWIW, kinit-dev on 18.10 with landing and fw 5.54 installs just fine.  Again, not a big deal and probably self induced via ppa diving.
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @DarinMiller, No, it's all 5.52 in Cosmic backports. Which is why I said you must have got some 5.53 from another testing PPA
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> duh..... https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports .... I did not even think to check here....
<IrcsomeBot1> * acheronuk nods
<IrcsomeBot1> * DarinMiller somewhat remebers testing one of Rik's super secret PPA's a while back at Rik's request and thus blames Rik...
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> ^^ ENTIRELY KIDDING^^ of course :)
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> hahaha
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> what the correct way to generate or download ~/.kubuntu-automation.conf ?  It's not part of ka-metadata or ka packages as far as I can tell....
#kubuntu-devel 2019-02-17
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @DarinMiller, There is /usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/libka/defaultconfig/defaultrc
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> you can just use the parts of that you need to override defaults
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> [areas] … #upload-area = ../../../upload-5.55.0 … upload-area = ../upload … [black_lists] … #do-all = apps-exclude-disco … [white_lists] … #do-all = apps-exclude-disco … [ppas] … #applications-ppa = ppa:ci-train-ppa-service/3564 … [gbp-*] … kubuntu-check-valid-branch = off
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> is all I have in mine at the moment, and much of that is commented # out
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> so it really is just what in the defaultrc you want to override
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2790: SUCCESS in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2790/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2790: SUCCESS in 1 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2790/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2790: SUCCESS in 4 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2790/
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #227 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #227: ABORTED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/227/
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @acheronuk, Apps 18.12.2 minus PIM uploaded
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kblackbox build #23: FAILURE in 6 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kblackbox/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_bovo build #95: FAILURE in 7 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_bovo/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kblackbox build #68: FAILURE in 7 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kblackbox/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kajongg build #106: FAILURE in 7 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kajongg/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_gwenview build #259: FAILURE in 7 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_gwenview/259/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_granatier build #80: FAILURE in 7 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_granatier/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_khangman build #111: FAILURE in 7 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_khangman/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kanagram build #76: FAILURE in 7 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kanagram/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_granatier build #118: FAILURE in 7 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_granatier/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kiriki build #80: FAILURE in 8 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kiriki/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kigo build #22: FAILURE in 8 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kigo/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #251: STILL FAILING in 8 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/251/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_bovo build #121: FAILURE in 8 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_bovo/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kgoldrunner build #114: FAILURE in 9 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kgoldrunner/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kbreakout build #29: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kbreakout/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_katomic build #17: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_katomic/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kblocks build #137: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kblocks/137/
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> @DarinMiller, Like @acheronuk said you can just override a few settings, so no need to generate the file.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #246: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/246/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_bovo build #199: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_bovo/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_katomic build #133: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_katomic/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_k3b build #147: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_k3b/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_katomic build #156: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_katomic/156/
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> Note that you also have a system wide config file in /etc/ka/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kbreakout build #137: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kbreakout/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_bomber build #29: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_bomber/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kajongg build #104: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kajongg/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kanagram build #118: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kanagram/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalgebra build #157: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalgebra/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kiriki build #22: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kiriki/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalgebra build #134: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalgebra/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_bomber build #142: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_bomber/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kblackbox build #113: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kblackbox/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_katomic build #114: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_katomic/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_killbots build #68: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_killbots/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kbreakout build #127: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kbreakout/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kigo build #224: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kigo/224/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_granatier build #111: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_granatier/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kblackbox build #72: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kblackbox/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kgoldrunner build #112: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kgoldrunner/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kigo build #108: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kigo/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kbreakout build #118: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kbreakout/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_killbots build #31: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_killbots/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kblocks build #96: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kblocks/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_gwenview build #102: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_gwenview/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_katomic build #124: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_katomic/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kiriki build #123: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kiriki/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_bomber build #86: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_bomber/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_granatier build #215: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_granatier/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kgoldrunner build #129: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kgoldrunner/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kiriki build #115: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kiriki/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kanagram build #19: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kanagram/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kblackbox build #105: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kblackbox/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kajongg build #172: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kajongg/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_gwenview build #242: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_gwenview/242/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalgebra build #168: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalgebra/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjumpingcube build #204: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjumpingcube/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kalgebra build #29: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kalgebra/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_khangman build #186: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_khangman/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kanagram build #145: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kanagram/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kiriki build #101: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kiriki/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kblocks build #128: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kblocks/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_bovo build #183: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_bovo/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_granatier build #29: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_granatier/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_bomber build #157: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_bomber/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kbreakout build #203: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kbreakout/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_cantor build #138: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_cantor/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kblocks build #113: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kblocks/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_gwenview build #33: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_gwenview/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kalgebra build #29: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kalgebra/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kgoldrunner build #153: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kgoldrunner/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kanagram build #111: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kanagram/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_khangman build #25: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_khangman/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khangman build #166: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khangman/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_bomber build #131: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_bomber/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_killbots build #120: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_killbots/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kjumpingcube build #93: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kjumpingcube/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_cantor build #31: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_cantor/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_bovo build #32: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_bovo/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_gwenview build #124: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_gwenview/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_k3b build #206: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_k3b/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_k3b build #131: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_k3b/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kblocks build #23: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kblocks/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kajongg build #29: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kajongg/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_katomic build #33: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_katomic/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalgebra build #275: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalgebra/275/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_cantor build #31: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_cantor/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kjumpingcube build #25: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kjumpingcube/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmines build #117: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmines/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_bomber build #15: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_bomber/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kajongg build #34: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kajongg/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_cantor build #133: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_cantor/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kigo build #90: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kigo/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kjumpingcube build #139: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kjumpingcube/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kajongg build #206: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kajongg/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kanagram build #33: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kanagram/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_k3b build #161: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_k3b/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kblocks build #16: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kblocks/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmines build #153: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmines/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmines build #28: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmines/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kbreakout build #33: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kbreakout/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_bovo build #30: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_bovo/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_granatier build #20: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_granatier/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kjumpingcube build #19: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kjumpingcube/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kblackbox build #11: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kblackbox/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_k3b build #25: FAILURE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_k3b/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmahjongg build #143: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmahjongg/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmahjongg build #29: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmahjongg/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmahjongg build #102: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmahjongg/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_k3b build #22: FAILURE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_k3b/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmahjongg build #238: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmahjongg/238/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmines build #111: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmines/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmahjongg build #102: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmahjongg/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmines build #162: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmines/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_knavalbattle build #117: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_knavalbattle/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_gwenview build #34: FAILURE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_gwenview/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kolf build #174: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kolf/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmines build #22: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmines/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kolf build #23: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kolf/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kjumpingcube build #166: FAILURE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kjumpingcube/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_killbots build #139: FAILURE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_killbots/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmahjongg build #23: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmahjongg/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knavalbattle build #132: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knavalbattle/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_knavalbattle build #28: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_knavalbattle/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_knavalbattle build #117: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_knavalbattle/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_knavalbattle build #24: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_knavalbattle/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalzium build #121: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalzium/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_knavalbattle build #103: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_knavalbattle/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kolf build #103: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kolf/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_killbots build #117: FAILURE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_killbots/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kigo build #166: FAILURE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kigo/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kio-extras build #207: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kio-extras/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_khangman build #90: FAILURE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_khangman/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kolf build #108: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kolf/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kollision build #31: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kollision/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kollision build #118: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kollision/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kollision build #117: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kollision/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kiriki build #32: FAILURE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kiriki/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_killbots build #22: FAILURE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_killbots/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kolf build #208: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kolf/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kollision build #137: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kollision/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kigo build #32: FAILURE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kigo/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kolourpaint build #178: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kolourpaint/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kollision build #22: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kollision/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kgoldrunner build #35: FAILURE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kgoldrunner/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kgoldrunner build #29: FAILURE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kgoldrunner/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kollision build #251: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kollision/251/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_khangman build #30: FAILURE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_khangman/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kolourpaint build #90: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kolourpaint/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kolf build #28: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kolf/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kolourpaint build #23: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kolourpaint/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kompare build #25: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kompare/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kompare build #125: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kompare/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kompare build #104: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kompare/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kompare build #78: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kompare/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kolourpaint build #24: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kolourpaint/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kolourpaint build #122: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kolourpaint/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kolourpaint build #179: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kolourpaint/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kompare build #244: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kompare/244/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kpat build #169: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kpat/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kompare build #18: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kompare/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kpat build #116: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kpat/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kpat build #25: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kpat/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpat build #177: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpat/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kpat build #28: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kpat/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kpat build #75: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kpat/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kshisen build #24: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kshisen/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kshisen build #20: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kshisen/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksirk build #206: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksirk/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kshisen build #118: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kshisen/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kshisen build #113: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kshisen/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ksirk build #19: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ksirk/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ksnakeduel build #91: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ksnakeduel/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ksnakeduel build #23: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ksnakeduel/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ksirk build #96: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ksirk/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kshisen build #213: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kshisen/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksirk build #219: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksirk/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kspaceduel build #93: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kspaceduel/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kspaceduel build #131: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kspaceduel/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kspaceduel build #181: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kspaceduel/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ksnakeduel build #130: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ksnakeduel/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kshisen build #124: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kshisen/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ksirk build #107: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ksirk/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksnakeduel build #237: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksnakeduel/237/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksnakeduel build #175: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksnakeduel/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ksnakeduel build #23: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ksnakeduel/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kspaceduel build #28: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kspaceduel/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ksirk build #19: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ksirk/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kspaceduel build #29: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kspaceduel/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kspaceduel build #144: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kspaceduel/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kubrick build #235: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kubrick/235/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kubrick build #141: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kubrick/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kubrick build #105: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kubrick/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kubrick build #30: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kubrick/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktuberling build #24: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktuberling/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktuberling build #73: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktuberling/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktuberling build #134: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktuberling/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kubrick build #189: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kubrick/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kubrick build #32: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kubrick/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktuberling build #217: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktuberling/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktuberling build #162: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktuberling/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktuberling build #34: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktuberling/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kwordquiz build #93: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kwordquiz/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kwordquiz build #34: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kwordquiz/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwordquiz build #179: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwordquiz/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwordquiz build #113: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwordquiz/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_lskat build #142: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_lskat/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwordquiz build #23: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwordquiz/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_lskat build #28: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_lskat/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_lskat build #208: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_lskat/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_lskat build #198: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_lskat/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwordquiz build #148: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwordquiz/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_lskat build #23: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_lskat/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_lskat build #117: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_lskat/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_parley build #115: FAILURE in 8 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_parley/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_parley build #68: FAILURE in 8 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_parley/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_palapeli build #89: FAILURE in 9 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_palapeli/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_palapeli build #95: FAILURE in 9 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_palapeli/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_parley build #35: FAILURE in 8 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_parley/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_picmi build #30: FAILURE in 9 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_picmi/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_picmi build #28: FAILURE in 9 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_picmi/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_picmi build #93: FAILURE in 9 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_picmi/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_picmi build #84: FAILURE in 9 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_picmi/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_picmi build #84: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_picmi/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_parley build #207: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_parley/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_palapeli build #25: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_palapeli/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_picmi build #160: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_picmi/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_parley build #27: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_parley/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_palapeli build #164: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_palapeli/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_palapeli build #120: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_palapeli/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_palapeli build #19: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_palapeli/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_parley build #208: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_parley/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kio-extras build #32: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kio-extras/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kio-extras build #96: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kio-extras/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kalzium build #33: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kalzium/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #199: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #14: FAILURE in 9 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-auth-handler/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #22: FAILURE in 8 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-contact-runner/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #32: FAILURE in 8 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-contact-list build #13: FAILURE in 9 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-contact-list/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-kded-module build #21: FAILURE in 8 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-kded-module/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-send-file build #21: FAILURE in 8 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-send-file/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #23: FAILURE in 9 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-call-ui build #32: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-call-ui/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #52: FAILURE in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-auth-handler/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-call-ui build #50: FAILURE in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-call-ui/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-text-ui build #23: FAILURE in 9 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-text-ui/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-kded-module build #60: FAILURE in 2 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-kded-module/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_dolphin-plugins build #89: FAILURE in 2 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_dolphin-plugins/89/
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> Thanks Rik and Santa.  I think am missing the official ka package install.  Someone gave me the ka git link long ago, so I have cloned it.  But I do not have /usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/libka/defaultconfig/defaultrc nor /etc/ka/ which makes me think I am missing a ka dev package.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #48: FAILURE in 3 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-contact-runner/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #95: FAILURE in 3 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-contact-list build #91: FAILURE in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-contact-list/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-send-file build #85: FAILURE in 4 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-send-file/85/
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> I have checked here https://kubuntu.org/contribute-to-kubuntu/ and read the ka/README* files. ....
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> nm, I found the ka/setup.py file.....
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kio-extras build #148: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kio-extras/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #75: FAILURE in 5 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-text-ui build #67: FAILURE in 5 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-text-ui/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio-extras build #251: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio-extras/251/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kio-extras build #33: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kio-extras/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmag build #274: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmag/274/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmag build #32: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmag/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalzium build #136: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalzium/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kalzium build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kalzium/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmag build #113: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmag/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalzium build #162: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalzium/162/
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> OK, I am still missing something... ka/setup.py fails with "from setuptools import setup" No module named 'setuptools'
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #236: FAILURE in 7 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-auth-handler/236/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-kded-module build #177: FAILURE in 7 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-kded-module/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #182: FAILURE in 7 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-contact-runner/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-text-ui build #172: FAILURE in 7 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-text-ui/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-contact-list build #174: FAILURE in 8 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-contact-list/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-send-file build #162: FAILURE in 8 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-send-file/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-call-ui build #108: FAILURE in 9 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-call-ui/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #139: FAILURE in 9 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #168: FAILURE in 9 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/168/
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @DarinMiller, https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ninjas
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> Development Tools PPAs
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> kubuntu-automation & ka-deps packages needed
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> The kubuntu-automation package replaces your git clone
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> Awesome, thanks! Will try shortly.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_spectacle build #191: FAILURE in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_spectacle/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkgeomap build #137: FAILURE in 2 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkgeomap/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_spectacle build #63: FAILURE in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_spectacle/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_spectacle build #27: FAILURE in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_spectacle/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_okular build #269: FAILURE in 4 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_okular/269/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_okular build #129: FAILURE in 3 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_okular/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libkgeomap build #13: FAILURE in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libkgeomap/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_okular build #30: FAILURE in 4 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_okular/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_dolphin-plugins build #26: FAILURE in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_dolphin-plugins/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_marble build #32: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_marble/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_dolphin-plugins build #204: FAILURE in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_dolphin-plugins/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkgeomap build #78: FAILURE in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkgeomap/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkdegames build #28: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkdegames/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_umbrello build #29: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_umbrello/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2791: SUCCESS in 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2791/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2791: SUCCESS in 1 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2791/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2791: SUCCESS in 4 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2791/
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> @DarinMiller, The /usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/libka/defaultconfig/defaultrc exists there if you are installing from the packages. In the git repository it's located atm at conf/defaultrc
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> Btw, updated installation instructions covering all possible methods: https://git.launchpad.net/ka/tree/doc/source/INSTALL.rst
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> Regarding the "ka-deps" package I don't update it since a long time ago. The reason why this package existed was because some time ago KA was impossibru to package due to various technical reasons, so in the meantime we had the ka-deps package to provide a "smoother user experience"
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> today you can just install the package; or apt-get build-dep kubuntu-automation if you want to get the build depends installed
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalgebra build #135: STILL FAILING in 4 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalgebra/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #252: STILL FAILING in 8 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/252/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalgebra build #169: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalgebra/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #228 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_cantor build #139: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_cantor/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #228: ABORTED in 7 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/228/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarmcal build #211: FAILURE in 4 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarmcal/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #101: FAILURE in 7 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalarmcal build #87: FAILURE in 7 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalarmcal/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #27: STILL FAILING in 7 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-calendar/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #19: FAILURE in 7 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kleopatra build #111: FAILURE in 7 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kleopatra/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akregator build #248: STILL FAILING in 8 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akregator/248/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_mbox-importer build #23: FAILURE in 8 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_mbox-importer/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktnef build #24: FAILURE in 8 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktnef/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktnef build #187: FAILURE in 8 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktnef/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_grantlee-editor build #133: FAILURE in 8 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_grantlee-editor/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mbox-importer build #143: FAILURE in 8 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mbox-importer/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #121: FAILURE in 9 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_mbox-importer build #80: FAILURE in 9 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_mbox-importer/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_mbox-importer build #85: FAILURE in 9 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_mbox-importer/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_knotes build #115: FAILURE in 9 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_knotes/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_grantlee-editor build #20: FAILURE in 9 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_grantlee-editor/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #111: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmail-account-wizard/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #164: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kblog build #101: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kblog/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_grantlee-editor build #205: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_grantlee-editor/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kblog build #113: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kblog/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_knotes build #125: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_knotes/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktnef build #120: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktnef/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kgpg build #171: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kgpg/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #142: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_grantlee-editor build #128: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_grantlee-editor/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_grantlee-editor build #98: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_grantlee-editor/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akregator build #110: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akregator/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #92: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-calendar/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalarmcal build #178: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalarmcal/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kleopatra build #126: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kleopatra/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #111: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kblog build #29: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kblog/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libksieve build #215: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libksieve/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akregator build #71: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akregator/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-calendar build #123: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-calendar/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libksieve build #139: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libksieve/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #179: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #194: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akregator build #204: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akregator/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kleopatra build #86: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kleopatra/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kitinerary build #118: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kitinerary/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kblog build #155: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kblog/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kgpg build #190: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kgpg/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libksieve build #22: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libksieve/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kgpg build #70: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kgpg/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libksieve build #286: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libksieve/286/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar build #229: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar/229/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kalarmcal build #28: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kalarmcal/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_knotes build #26: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_knotes/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kleopatra build #29: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kleopatra/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #20: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_knotes build #249: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_knotes/249/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kgpg build #25: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kgpg/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akregator build #29: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akregator/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kitinerary build #68: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kitinerary/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadi-notes build #25: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadi-notes/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kopete build #224: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kopete/224/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kopete build #26: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kopete/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kopete build #233: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kopete/233/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitinerary build #167: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitinerary/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalarmcal build #97: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalarmcal/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kgpg build #119: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kgpg/119/
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> any idea why "download-tarballs -r frameworks" is giving "ftpubuntu@racnoss.kde.org: Permission denied (publickey)." ? My .ssh/config file has Host racnoss.kde.org …           User ftpubuntu as recommended by the ka/readme.rst file.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libksieve build #111: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libksieve/111/
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @DarinMiller, let me look
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktnef build #212: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktnef/212/
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> https://help.github.com/articles/error-permission-denied-publickey/ suggests says "Typing is hard" try correcting the username.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mbox-importer build #173: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mbox-importer/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kitinerary build #57: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kitinerary/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmailtransport build #31: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmailtransport/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailcommon build #224: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailcommon/224/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_eventviews build #20: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_eventviews/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kblog build #135: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kblog/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_mailimporter build #30: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_mailimporter/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktnef build #130: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktnef/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kleopatra build #29: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kleopatra/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_eventviews build #102: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_eventviews/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_mailcommon build #111: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_mailcommon/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #164: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kitinerary build #34: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kitinerary/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotes build #181: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotes/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kleopatra build #239: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kleopatra/239/
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @DarinMiller, your ssh key is not in authorized_keys
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kblog build #29: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kblog/29/
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> which one are you using?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadiconsole build #100: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadiconsole/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_eventviews build #107: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_eventviews/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadiconsole build #167: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadiconsole/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_mailcommon build #74: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_mailcommon/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #104: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadiconsole build #95: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadiconsole/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kopete build #117: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kopete/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kopete build #79: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kopete/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadiconsole build #25: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadiconsole/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #19: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #68: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kgpg build #23: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kgpg/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_eventviews build #140: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_eventviews/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #172: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #181: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #26: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalarm build #142: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalarm/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #172: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_eventviews build #172: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_eventviews/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #153: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadiconsole build #147: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadiconsole/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kalarm build #28: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kalarm/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter build #160: FAILURE in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarm build #172: FAILURE in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarm/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #175: FAILURE in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pim-sieve-editor/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #114: FAILURE in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_pim-data-exporter/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalarm build #111: FAILURE in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalarm/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #22: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_pim-data-exporter/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ksmtp build #23: FAILURE in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ksmtp/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libkgapi build #24: FAILURE in 6 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libkgapi/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_incidenceeditor build #64: FAILURE in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_incidenceeditor/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_incidenceeditor build #15: FAILURE in 6 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_incidenceeditor/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #130: FAILURE in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/130/
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> hmmm... I have 2 keys in my authorized_keys file... darin@ImangineY2P and darin@Imagined.  The 2nd one is registered on lp.  darin@Imagined is in .ssh/id_rsa.pub Does that mean its default?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_pim-data-exporter build #110: FAILURE in 6 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_pim-data-exporter/110/
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> I  mean the authorized_keys file on racnoss. I have added both the ones you have on launchpad
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libkleo build #32: FAILURE in 8 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libkleo/32/
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> How did you do that?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_incidenceeditor build #203: FAILURE in 6 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_incidenceeditor/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #108: FAILURE in 7 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_pim-sieve-editor/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalarm build #119: FAILURE in 7 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalarm/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_incidenceeditor build #207: FAILURE in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_incidenceeditor/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailcommon build #219: FAILURE in 6 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailcommon/219/
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> edited the ftpubuntu ~/.ssh/authorized_keys file
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> but you can to be able to get in to do that
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-notes build #227: FAILURE in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-notes/227/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_incidenceeditor build #116: FAILURE in 8 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_incidenceeditor/116/
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> i have this in  my .ssh/config file: …  Host racnoss.kde.org …     User ftpubuntu
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> try now
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-notes build #30: FAILURE in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-notes/30/
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> oh, much better!
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> dl'ing now...
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailimporter build #194: FAILURE in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailimporter/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libgravatar build #241: FAILURE in 5 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libgravatar/241/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_mailimporter build #88: FAILURE in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_mailimporter/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libgravatar build #68: FAILURE in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libgravatar/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-notes build #115: FAILURE in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-notes/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_mailimporter build #30: FAILURE in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_mailimporter/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libgravatar build #14: FAILURE in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libgravatar/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calendarsupport build #168: FAILURE in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calendarsupport/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-notes build #108: FAILURE in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-notes/108/
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> Wow. dl'ing the tar's is way faster than dl'ing the packaging files.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_calendarsupport build #20: FAILURE in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_calendarsupport/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_calendarsupport build #103: FAILURE in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_calendarsupport/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libgravatar build #103: FAILURE in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libgravatar/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_mailimporter build #77: FAILURE in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_mailimporter/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_calendarsupport build #179: FAILURE in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_calendarsupport/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libgravatar build #200: FAILURE in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libgravatar/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-notes build #251: FAILURE in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-notes/251/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailimporter build #174: FAILURE in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailimporter/174/
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> launchpad git is slooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooow
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> ahhh.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmailtransport build #214: FAILURE in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmailtransport/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_calendarsupport build #89: FAILURE in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_calendarsupport/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkleo build #259: FAILURE in 2 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkleo/259/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_messagelib build #116: FAILURE in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_messagelib/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_mailcommon build #31: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_mailcommon/31/
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> they are hopefully going to upgrade the git server/whatever soon
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmailtransport build #107: FAILURE in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmailtransport/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkleo build #122: FAILURE in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkleo/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi build #126: FAILURE in 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kcalutils build #121: FAILURE in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kcalutils/121/
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> Very good.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kldap build #136: FAILURE in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kldap/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi build #32: STILL FAILING in 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcalutils build #34: FAILURE in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcalutils/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcalutils build #190: FAILURE in 4 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcalutils/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #285: FAILURE in 2 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts/285/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_messagelib build #201: FAILURE in 5 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_messagelib/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcalutils build #160: FAILURE in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcalutils/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-search build #125: FAILURE in 3 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-search/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kimap build #74: FAILURE in 4 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kimap/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-search build #191: FAILURE in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-search/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-contacts build #83: FAILURE in 4 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-contacts/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi build #281: FAILURE in 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi/281/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kldap build #141: FAILURE in 4 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kldap/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi build #274: FAILURE in 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi/274/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi build #132: FAILURE in 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkgapi build #182: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkgapi/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcalutils build #86: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcalutils/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kldap build #101: FAILURE in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kldap/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkleo build #110: FAILURE in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkleo/110/
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> The tars landed here ~/kde-ftp/frameworks/5.55/ but packaging info is here ~/kubuntu-dev/frameworks/  Are these locations correct/OK or do I have something misconfigured?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kldap build #23: FAILURE in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kldap/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmbox build #72: FAILURE in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmbox/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kidentitymanagement build #120: FAILURE in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kidentitymanagement/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkleo build #31: FAILURE in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkleo/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ksmtp build #124: FAILURE in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ksmtp/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-mime build #111: FAILURE in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-mime/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-mime build #19: FAILURE in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-mime/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #184: FAILURE in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kidentitymanagement/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kldap build #139: FAILURE in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kldap/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkleo build #176: FAILURE in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkleo/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kimap build #245: FAILURE in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kimap/245/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkgapi build #117: FAILURE in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkgapi/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kidentitymanagement build #200: FAILURE in 4 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kidentitymanagement/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-mime build #55: FAILURE in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-mime/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-mime build #239: FAILURE in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-mime/239/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #25: STILL FAILING in 5 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kidentitymanagement/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksmtp build #137: FAILURE in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksmtp/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-mime build #218: FAILURE in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-mime/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #120: FAILURE in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kidentitymanagement/120/
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> I am working my way through ka/readm.rst file.  I am deeper down the rabit hole than previous attempts and am ready to try commands that I do not understand such as "do-all gbp-newrelease" but I don't want to run anything may cause trouble (I am ok if it causes trouble on my side, but I do not stomp on anything server side).  I don;t plan to intentionally push anything but I don't know what's hidden in some of these
<IrcsomeBot1> commands.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmbox build #276: FAILURE in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmbox/276/
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @DarinMiller, that packaging goes wherever you decide to put it. … the tars go to the location you have there, and when you do a build of a source, the tooling symlinks to the tars
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> OK
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> there are no hidden git push's
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> pushing to git has to be a very deliberate act
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> LOL @ deeper down the rabiit hole!
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/a1miJ8nH/file_13391.mp4
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> That gif reminds me of some of the bad code I've written (with endless loops).
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> @DarinMiller I'm glad you are investigating, don't worry, as long as you don't push anything to git we are perfectly safe
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> and even if you do "do-all git push", with the default config it tells you to pause the CI first
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> very good.  Just attempting to learn the toolset.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> the devel version 2.3 has html docs btw
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kitinerary build #24: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kitinerary/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-call-ui build #109: FIXED in 2 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-call-ui/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktuberling build #163: FIXED in 2 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktuberling/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kajongg build #173: FIXED in 2 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kajongg/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_lskat build #29: FIXED in 2 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_lskat/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-call-ui build #51: FIXED in 2 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-call-ui/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kajongg build #30: FIXED in 2 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kajongg/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktuberling build #74: FIXED in 2 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktuberling/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ksnakeduel build #92: FIXED in 2 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ksnakeduel/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-call-ui build #33: FIXED in 2 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-call-ui/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-kded-module build #22: FIXED in 2 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-kded-module/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_gwenview build #260: FIXED in 2 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_gwenview/260/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksnakeduel build #176: FIXED in 2 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksnakeduel/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_knavalbattle build #29: FIXED in 2 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_knavalbattle/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kspaceduel build #94: FIXED in 2 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kspaceduel/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_picmi build #31: FIXED in 2 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_picmi/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kompare build #26: FIXED in 2 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kompare/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kajongg build #107: FIXED in 2 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kajongg/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-contact-list build #92: FIXED in 2 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-contact-list/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kblackbox build #24: FIXED in 2 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kblackbox/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kolf build #24: FIXED in 2 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kolf/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-send-file build #86: FIXED in 2 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-send-file/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kshisen build #21: FIXED in 2 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kshisen/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_dolphin-plugins build #205: FIXED in 2 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_dolphin-plugins/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kpat build #29: FIXED in 2 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kpat/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libkgeomap build #14: FIXED in 2 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libkgeomap/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kompare build #79: FIXED in 2 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kompare/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_parley build #28: FIXED in 2 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_parley/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #237: FIXED in 2 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-auth-handler/237/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_lskat build #209: FIXED in 2 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_lskat/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-contact-list build #14: FIXED in 2 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-contact-list/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kwordquiz build #35: FIXED in 2 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kwordquiz/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_picmi build #161: FIXED in 2 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_picmi/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kolf build #175: FIXED in 2 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kolf/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_bovo build #184: FIXED in 2 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_bovo/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdev-python build #139: FIXED in 2 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdev-python/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> @Santa, Where do I find the devel  2.3 version html docs version?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kigo build #109: FIXED in 2 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kigo/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kolourpaint build #24: FIXED in 2 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kolourpaint/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_k3b build #132: NOW UNSTABLE in 2 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_k3b/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #49: FIXED in 2 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-contact-runner/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-kded-module build #178: FIXED in 2 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-kded-module/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_katomic build #115: FIXED in 2 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_katomic/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kblackbox build #69: FIXED in 2 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kblackbox/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_knavalbattle build #118: FIXED in 2 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_knavalbattle/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kbreakout build #204: FIXED in 2 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kbreakout/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kiriki build #124: FIXED in 2 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kiriki/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_spectacle build #28: FIXED in 2 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_spectacle/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kjumpingcube build #26: FIXED in 2 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kjumpingcube/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kiriki build #33: FIXED in 2 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kiriki/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kollision build #252: FIXED in 2 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kollision/252/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-kded-module build #61: FIXED in 2 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-kded-module/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadi build #24: FAILURE in 1 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadi/24/
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> I guess we should put it somewhere online in the future
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> I have /usr/share/doc/kubuntu-automation/ but no html dir.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kitinerary build #25: STILL FAILING in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kitinerary/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kontact build #111: FAILURE in 3 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kontact/111/
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> you must have installed the 2.2 version then?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkgapi build #211: FAILURE in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkgapi/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kaddressbook build #74: FAILURE in 5 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kaddressbook/74/
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> must have... checking....
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_korganizer build #92: FAILURE in 5 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_korganizer/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kimap build #24: FAILURE in 4 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kimap/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadi-search build #25: FAILURE in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadi-search/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadi-contacts build #27: FAILURE in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadi-contacts/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kldap build #26: FAILURE in 5 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kldap/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdepim-addons build #115: FAILURE in 5 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdepim-addons/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdepim-runtime build #102: FAILURE in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdepim-runtime/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmail build #124: FAILURE in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmail/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadi-mime build #25: FAILURE in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadi-mime/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmbox build #24: FAILURE in 2 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmbox/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #78: FAILURE in 2 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkdepim build #88: FAILURE in 2 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkdepim/88/
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> is this a normal finish for do-all gbp-newrelease : https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/WC5n23nFn6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_messagelib build #90: FAILURE in 4 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_messagelib/90/
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> yes, because syndication is excluded for now (it would break apps)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_pimcommon build #100: FAILURE in 5 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_pimcommon/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kpimtextedit build #27: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kpimtextedit/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcontacts build #23: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcontacts/23/
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> oddly I was just looking syndication. merging the one merged with debian in staging branch with the unstable branch
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> I installed kubuntu-automation via ppa:kubuntu-ninjas/dev-tools which is v 2.2. (kubuntu-automation/cosmic,cosmic,now 2.2.2~ubuntu18.10~ppa1), I am missing how to install 2.3...
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkdepim build #263: FAILURE in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkdepim/263/
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> @DarinMiller, the ppa for the testing devel releases is dev-tools-testing
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_syndication build #30: FAILURE in 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_syndication/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_syndication build #213: FAILURE in 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_syndication/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_syndication build #104: FAILURE in 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_syndication/104/
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> ppa:kubuntu-ninjas/dev-tools-testing
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> that one
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> that worked.....
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_syndication build #214: STILL FAILING in 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_syndication/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_syndication build #105: STILL FAILING in 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_syndication/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_syndication build #31: STILL FAILING in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_syndication/31/
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> Very nice job on documentation btw....
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> thanks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_syndication build #106: STILL FAILING in 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_syndication/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_syndication build #32: STILL FAILING in 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_syndication/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_syndication build #215: STILL FAILING in 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_syndication/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_syndication build #107: STILL FAILING in 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_syndication/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_syndication build #216: STILL FAILING in 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_syndication/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_syndication build #33: STILL FAILING in 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_syndication/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kpimtextedit build #24: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kpimtextedit/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-search build #235: FAILURE in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-search/235/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts build #203: FAILURE in 2 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmailtransport build #298: FAILURE in 3 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmailtransport/298/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libkdepim build #27: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libkdepim/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kalarmcal build #15: FAILURE in 3 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kalarmcal/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadi-calendar build #32: FAILURE in 3 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadi-calendar/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #242: FAILURE in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/242/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktnef build #26: FAILURE in 4 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktnef/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime build #215: FAILURE in 3 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kopete build #27: FAILURE in 4 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kopete/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdepim-runtime build #31: FAILURE in 2 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdepim-runtime/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libksieve build #23: FAILURE in 3 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libksieve/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_messagelib build #30: STILL FAILING in 3 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_messagelib/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_calendarsupport build #17: FAILURE in 2 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_calendarsupport/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail build #185: FAILURE in 3 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kaddressbook build #135: FAILURE in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kaddressbook/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kontact build #233: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kontact/233/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-addons build #216: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-addons/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_korganizer build #137: FAILURE in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_korganizer/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #24: FAILURE in 2 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmail-account-wizard/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_mbox-importer build #26: FAILURE in 2 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_mbox-importer/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #23: FAILURE in 2 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #27: FAILURE in 3 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadiconsole build #24: FAILURE in 3 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadiconsole/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #26: FAILURE in 4 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_pim-sieve-editor/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_grantlee-editor build #24: FAILURE in 4 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_grantlee-editor/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_knotes build #25: FAILURE in 4 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_knotes/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_eventviews build #27: FAILURE in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_eventviews/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kalarm build #24: FAILURE in 4 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kalarm/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akregator build #23: FAILURE in 4 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akregator/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_pim-data-exporter build #27: FAILURE in 5 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_pim-data-exporter/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkdepim build #234: FAILURE in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkdepim/234/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kontact build #27: FAILURE in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kontact/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_incidenceeditor build #18: FAILURE in 2 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_incidenceeditor/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pimcommon build #216: FAILURE in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pimcommon/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libgravatar build #27: FAILURE in 2 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libgravatar/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #26: FAILURE in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kcalutils build #28: FAILURE in 4 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kcalutils/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_mailcommon build #23: FAILURE in 4 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_mailcommon/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_korganizer build #21: FAILURE in 2 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_korganizer/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdepim-addons build #30: FAILURE in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdepim-addons/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_pimcommon build #25: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_pimcommon/25/
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> hopefully will start on PIM tomorrow
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> Not sure if will get it done before the freeze, but if that is all we need a FFE for, then that won't be too bad
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> that's cool. this week I have been catching up qith tritemio's servers
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> I had to fix a bug in schroot, added 2 hard disks to area51 and now I have a better workflow with console to handle the fair amount of buildd containers (20)
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> Last picture of area51, now full of disks
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> (Photo, 1280x960) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/jJKKu5n0/file_13393.jpg
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @Santa, wow.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> well, by fix I mean including a patch from a bug report
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> nice
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> without it kdesu would fail to build, so I had to give that thing the maximum priority
<valorie> cool name there, @santa
<valorie> Area 51
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> fits with the purpose. same for groomlake
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kontact build #243: FAILURE in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kontact/243/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-search build #100: FAILURE in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-search/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_korganizer build #196: FAILURE in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_korganizer/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #306: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/306/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-search build #26: FAILURE in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-search/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #22: FAILURE in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-contacts/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmailtransport build #136: FAILURE in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmailtransport/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #90: FAILURE in 4 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-contacts/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #162: FAILURE in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kontact build #127: FAILURE in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kontact/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_korganizer build #84: FAILURE in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_korganizer/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #14: FAILURE in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #138: FAILURE in 3 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkdepim build #21: FAILURE in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkdepim/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #314: FAILURE in 4 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/314/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_syndication build #108: ABORTED in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_syndication/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_syndication build #34: ABORTED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_syndication/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_syndication build #217: ABORTED in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_syndication/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #69: FAILURE in 4 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pimcommon build #208: FAILURE in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pimcommon/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_pimcommon build #27: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_pimcommon/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kaddressbook build #81: FAILURE in 2 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kaddressbook/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #126: FAILURE in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmail build #148: FAILURE in 4 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmail/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkdepim build #102: FAILURE in 3 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkdepim/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_pimcommon build #74: FAILURE in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_pimcommon/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kidentitymanagement build #26: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kidentitymanagement/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kontact build #26: FAILURE in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kontact/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_korganizer build #22: FAILURE in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_korganizer/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdepim-addons build #34: FAILURE in 3 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdepim-addons/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmailtransport build #20: FAILURE in 3 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmailtransport/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_messagelib build #34: STILL FAILING in 3 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_messagelib/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_syndication build #109: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_syndication/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_syndication build #35: FIXED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_syndication/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_syndication build #218: NOW UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_syndication/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaddressbook build #230: FAILURE in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaddressbook/230/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail build #292: STILL FAILING in 5 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail/292/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #219: FAILURE in 5 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmail build #28: FAILURE in 6 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmail/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #30: FAILURE in 6 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdepim-runtime/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmail build #28: FAILURE in 6 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmail/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kaddressbook build #25: FAILURE in 7 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kaddressbook/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kaddressbook build #20: FAILURE in 7 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kaddressbook/20/
#kubuntu-devel 2020-02-10
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> 🍺 <- For Rik and Santa.  Many thanks!
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
#kubuntu-devel 2020-02-11
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @DarinMiller, 👍
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Plasma 5.18 day 🎉
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> @RikMills, \0/
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> https://twitter.com/kubuntu/status/1227177113452793856
<IrcsomeBot> <londoed> Awesome!
<IrcsomeBot> * RikMills tests upgrades for backports
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<mparillo> Applied backports to 19.10, upgraded, was able to re-boot from the Application Launcher (some big KDE updates I need to systemctl reboot). After the re-boot, I see the new wallpaper, and krunner launches kinfocenter which reports Plasma 5.18, and the Application Launcher successfully launches konsole, discover, kate (with the new icon), dolphin, ksysguard, and system settings. All pass the five-second test.
<RikMills> [14:45]<asturm> are you saying widgets can't be locked anymore?
<RikMills> [14:45]* tsaka_ (~torstein@2a02:2149:846d:e700:dcea:9f59:19b4:5a15) has joined
<RikMills> [14:45]<jankusanagi_> just a couple of days ago I was telling some user about how there was no need to have confirmation when removing widgets, because by locking widgets you don't need to worry about anything...
<RikMills> [14:45]<ngraham> they can, but the "locked widgets" feature is now semi-hidde
<RikMills> umm, wrong paste
<RikMills> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=417424
<ubottu> KDE bug 417424 in Desktop Containment "On upgrade to 5.18, a desktop with locked widgets remains locked, and cannot be unlocked." [Major,Unconfirmed]
<RikMills> fun bug!
<mparillo> Not a Kubuntu problem, but in the Icon view of System Settings, the overlay tips when you hover over the icons seems to lag as you hover over different icons.
<mparillo> It looks to me as if Plasma 5.18 has not completely landed in FF.
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> some is in proposed still.
<Tuxist> i have been create a small python programm to test pipewire https://launchpad.net/~jan-koester/+archive/ubuntu/pipewiremaster
<Tuxist> audioswitch
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> @RikMills, in building process?
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> or i missed undersood
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> (Photo, 1280x783) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/TVWHGzUh/file_23405.jpg
#kubuntu-devel 2020-02-12
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> All should be through proposed, and todays ISO should have 5.18
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> 👌
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> but no wallpaper on the try/install screen. needs a ubiquity fix
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> so far so good with ff -proposed
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<RikMills> nggraham_: you want this added to 5.67 as a distro patch? https://cgit.kde.org/kirigami.git/patch/?id=86f988434cd657e77cc9429e78f7290ce6b5713d
#kubuntu-devel 2020-02-13
<mparillo> The Plasma 5.18 updates to FF seemed to come in later (and in chunks) than to the 19.10 backports, but I tested FF in VM this morning, and all seemed good afterwards.
<mparillo> And not that it matters as much in a development release, but I was able to reboot from the Application Launcher instead of systemctl reboot that is sometimes required for a plasma .0 upgrade.
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @mparillo, Yeah, that is how proposed migration usually happens. it is a bit more fragmented than usual at the moment, as some tests still decide to run for i386 and they need to be manually hinted by the release-team before they go through
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<ai_lion> Hi
<ai_lion> https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/seeds/kubuntu.eoan/
<ai_lion> Where can I find the git repo for Kubuntu seeds?
#kubuntu-devel 2020-02-14
<blaze> python3.8 migration looks scary
<blaze> why all thsese warnings all of a sudden
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
#kubuntu-devel 2020-02-15
<ailion> Hi
<ailion> Why is filesystem.squashfs soooooo large in Kubuntu's iso?
<RikMills> its the whole live filesystem
<ailion> pool/ has only 33MB packages in it
<ailion> I don't see why not put most of the packages in pool/ just as Ubuntu-Desktop do.
<RikMills> ubuntu desktop does not do that
<ailion> Oh! Sorry!
<ailion> I come from Ubuntu-Server world
<ailion> Do we have tutorials about building Kubuntu from scratch?
<RikMills> the iso?
<blaze> just take a netinstall iso
<ailion> I'm looking for something like: 1.git clone 2. ./build.sh 3. output is an iso file
<blaze> or is it minimal something something
<ailion> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomizationFromScratch
<blaze> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/netboot/
 * RikMills kicks LP git
<RikMills> there is stuff on the wiki. probably out of date
<ailion> I have followed this tutorial to make a live system, then I replaced the vmlinuz and initrd from d-i's.
<ailion> Next, I replaced pool/ and dists/, modified preseed file, so I can now build an Ubuntu Server iso with any packages I want.
<ailion> blaze: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/qMxSr5Czz6/
<ailion> Here's part of my project.
<ailion> vmlinuz and initrd are compiled from d-i source code.
<ailion> pool/ and dists/ are generated by Geminate and Reprepro
<ailion> The question is: I'm now using `git clone -b bionic https://git.launchpad.net/~tsimonq2/ubuntu-seeds/+git/kubuntu`
<ailion> Is this the correct repo for Kubuntu seeds?
<RikMills> no
<RikMills> https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-dev/ubuntu-seeds/kubuntu.bionic
<RikMills> bzr branch lp:~kubuntu-dev/ubuntu-seeds/kubuntu.bionic
<ailion> This is a bzr repo
<RikMills> yes
<ailion> The link I found is a git repo with same commit message
<RikMills> it is not the bionic seed used for iso builds
<RikMills> the bzr one I linked is
<ailion> wow, thanks a lot
<RikMills> your git link is to someones persona git space
<RikMills> *personal
<ailion> Sure. I thought it was from the maintainer's personal repo. It's not.
<RikMills> seeds are always in official repos, so only members of allowed teams can push
<ailion> I see.
<ailion> I'd like to learn more about this.
<ailion> RikMills: Which repo should I use for platform.bionic?
<RikMills> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu-seeds/+git/platform
<ailion> git clone -b bionic https://git.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu-seeds/+git/platform platform.bionic
<ailion> fatal: the remote end hung up unexpectedly
<ailion> can you confirm this?
<RikMills> yes, launchpad git has some outage this morning. I have already pinged admins in #launchpad about it, but no fix yet
<ailion> XD
<ailion> I can't find its bzr version
<RikMills> iso builds, recipe builds, anything that currently uses LP git is broken
<RikMills> there is no bzr version now of that one. some seeds repos have been migrated to git, some have not
<ailion> I see. Thank you for your patience.
<RikMills> kubuntu one needs migrating sometime, but there is always something more important
<ailion> https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/germinate-output/kubuntu.bionic/
<ailion> RikMills: Now I have the Germinate output just as this FTP page shows.
<ailion> If I get it right, I show open https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/germinate-output/kubuntu.bionic/structure, find ``ship-live` and its recursive dependencies.
<ailion> installer d-i-requirements boot required minimal standard desktop-common desktop live-common live ship-live
<ailion> I have merged unique package names in these files, find `Filename` for each package in `Packages.gz`, wget these debs and udebs, and finally reprepro them as pool/ and dists/
<ailion> In preseed file, I set `tasksel tasksel/first multiselect kubuntu-desktop`
<ailion> Question: After installation, I get a base system with CLI only. kubuntu-desktop is not installed.
<ailion> How can I fix this issue? Thank you!
<RikMills> desktop seed is required for a 'desktop'
<ailion> RikMills: I do have 'desktop' included, as you can see above.
<RikMills> no idea. I never have to run germinate manually
<ailion> The outputs of germinate are identical.
<ailion> I believe there's something to do in preseed file.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
#kubuntu-devel 2020-02-16
<ailion> RikMills: What's the relationship between filesystem.squashfs and target system?
<ailion> Is filesystem.squashfs for on-disk live system that d-i runs upon?
<ailion> RikMills: package 'cantata' is marked as 'Task: kubuntu-desktop, kubuntu-full', but either of its dependencies 'libavcodec57' and 'libavcodec-extra57' are not.
<ailion> can you confirm this?
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> doesn't need to be
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
